# Der Ultimative Manga / Anime Fan Thread



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Soooo , da mir aufgefallen ist , das sehr viele Leute , manga/ Anime orientiert / interessiert sind, würde ich mal meinen , das wir das zeugs hier Diskutieren , und nicht in diversen anderen Threads?!

Was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Gut, dann müssen wir nicht immer in anderen Threads abschweifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

*Stuhl aufstell*  So ich ahbe meinen Platz...Minas runter da*wegscheuch*  blöder Katzen Verrückter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin grad' voll in HXH-Manie.^^

Hab' letztens sogar Killua gemalt, wie man im Designthread bewundern kann. xD


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

wieder auf Bleach trip bin^^

btw ahbe meine 8 Op Filme und 4 Naruto Filme gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Vorsicht ! Char Spoiler 

hier einige chars aus HxH. Wer grade am lesen ist , sollte den link nicht anklicken , da er teilweise dinge verrät (chars betreffend ), die echte fans nicht vorher wissen möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Klunker : hier gibts keine Stühle ^^ hier gibts nur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Naruto ist auch kuhl! Aber nur der Manga, im Anime (zumindest der, der hier lief) waren die besten Stellen rausgeschnitten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey, Sitzkissen! Geil! *hinsetz*


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

den kreisel heini kenne ich auch noch=)

und ich entsin mich das kilua mal mit ketten und go gegen einen werwolf gekämpft haben


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

@Alanium:Genau aus diesem Grund schaue ich mir Naruto nur gesubbet im Netz an. Ich geselle mich mal zu euch. 

Zu meinem Vorlieben: Futons <-- gemütlich, hätte gern einen xD
Und Animetechnisch alles was ne gute Handlung hat. Habe aber ein Fable für Romanzen, auch wenn ich ein Mann bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Mai 2008)

OMG Bleach ftw!
Cowboy Bebop auch!
Natürlich Death Note! Und Furi Kuri ntürlich!
uND DAS MIT 14 jAHREN...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Nochmals vorsicht ! 

hier Ein link für Naruto fans , bzw Anime Fans ^^ 
Aber Vorsicht , die naruto folgen nur bis episode 199 saugen.

Soweit ich mich richtig informiert habe , sind nur diese Legal , da sie schon im fernsehn liefen. ( bitte an Mod , falls das einer liesst ^^ : 1. Sofortiges löschen des Links , und 2. belehrung der aktuellen rechtslage? oÔ )

Ausserdem sollte man Entweder der japanischen sprache ( Audio ) oder dern englischen ( subs ) mächtig sein ^^

@ Klunker  : Das war Kurapika ^^ , und ich meine auch , das war kein Werwolf , sonder einfach nur ein stark behaarter Muskelprotz ^^


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Ahja, Kurapika ist cool. Und im 1. Band steht "Die letzte Überlebende" aber in allen anderen ist Kurapika en Kerl. o.Ô

Ein Manga, der nur einzeln erschienen ist, aber soooooooooo geil ist: "In The End" *seufz*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

> "Die letzte Überlebende" aber in allen anderen ist Kurapika en Kerl. o.Ô



stimmt ^^ is mir auch aufgefallen 

Auch nicht schlecht ist ,, Sandland ,, für alle die gerne was zu lachen haben. ist von Akira Toriyama ( Dragon ball ) und leider auch nur ein  ,, Ein- Band - Manga ,, trotzdem Lohnenswert ^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

also bei naruto kann bei mir neimand spoilern bin bei kapitel 401 also top aktuell  boah die handlung sit gerade so genial  habe mich fast tot gelcht wie man sasuke verarscht hat^^..sry für meien vulgäre sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Shaman King ist auch genial! Und dieser eine da... Vampire Knight oder so, weiß Namen net mehr so genau.^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

wollen wir uns nicht mal auf ein gesprächsthema einigen, dass aber auch alle kennen? sonst spamen wir hier erstmal wild drucheinander, wer welchen anime oder manga wie gern mag. das ist keine wirklich gute diskussionsgrundlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

> Shaman King ist auch genial



sypathie wächst und wächst und wächst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Klunker : bin erst bei ep 124 , hold mir aber alle 2 monate die mangas =P - möchte trotzdem gerne den Anime sehn ^^.

Sobal ich bei ep 220 fertig bin sag ich dir bescheid , dann kannste mir ma sagen wo ich die restligen herbekomme ^^

@ Mondryx : /sign  vorschläge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *Stuhl aufstell*  So ich ahbe meinen Platz...Minas runter da*wegscheuch*  blöder Katzen Verrückter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin nid blöd und ich steh auch auf andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin totaler fan von one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur verpass ich immer das auf RTL 2 weshalb ich internet kuken muss (oft ned soo top quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja life is hard)

ahja und shaman king nur leider wurd das ja abgesetzt -.- sexy bunny mit der perlen kette da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der würdi ch auch die hütte fegen *g*


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Hab' von Shaman King bis jetzt nur den Manga en Teil von gelesen... Morgens vor der Schule ist immer Mangatauschbörse, jeder hat irgendeine Reihe, die er immer wieder erweitert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss morgen mal nach neuen Teilen betteln.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

mhm ich schalge op  oder dragonball vor naruto, da kenne ich mich perfekte aus  oder is's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..ja ich lese is's obwohl ich en typ bin, habe die sogar die dvd box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

naruto kenn ich nid weit .. nur paar gesehen von anfang und dann pause und irgendwo weiter und nun stop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine zeit für 400folgen

dbz !!! da kenn ich alle !


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Naruto ist auch kuhl! Aber nur der Manga, im Anime (zumindest der, der hier lief) waren die besten Stellen rausgeschnitten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


RTL2 (mir wayne wie weit sie dafür verrantwortung tragen) aber zensur gennerel gehört ausgepeitscht... wen sie zu "brutal" für die kleinen kidis in deutschland sind, dan sollten sich die verantwortlichen mal überlegen ob die entsprechenden serien überhaupt für Kinder gemacht sind xD

was in Naruta abgegangen is OMG... die mission mit Zabusa.. die haben aus 3 Folgen 2 gemacht weil sie so extrem viel entfernt haben und das absurdeste xD in einer szene hällt zabusa plötzlich nen stock in der hand.... nein warte das war der Schwertgrifff, die klinge wurde wechretuschiert xD xD xD

naja, Gott segne das internet und die japanischen Originale!

SO ma was nützliches von mir ^_^
ein sehr Anime vernarrter (ich mag den kerl) gildenkollege hatt mcih auf rebuild of Evangelion aufmerksam gemacht!
es wird die komplette Serie in 4 filmen in spielfilmlänge wider aufbereitete.
optisch und akustisch ein hochgenuss allerdings wurde die storry etwas verändert.
zur zeit is erst der erste raus, und OMFG³ was die aus http://digilander.libero.it/RoyalEagle85/e...eli/ramiel5.jpg gemacht haben hatt mich ungläubig die augen reiben lassen... 

ach nen RL Movie wurde schon engekündigt ^_^ dauert aber sicher noch mehrere Jahre T_T

Die Musik ist ebenfals aus dem rebuild, einfach göttlich!
kleiner Trailer -> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yif6fvmRamM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhEzC5S_Fa0...feature=related


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

> dbz !!! da kenn ich alle !



wer nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich finds doof. manga band 1-18 made my life ^^

So nach Namek wurde es richtig doof fand ich. einfach alle zu overpowerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anime  , naja ok , aber manga ist besser. 

just my 2 centz


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

oder wir rden über was anderes..zum beisüiel der körpchengröße in mangas  anhand von beispielen   wwer stimtm mir zu?^^


----------



## Shalor (27. Mai 2008)

www.Animes-gone-wild.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> oder wir rden über was anderes..zum beisüiel der körpchengröße in mangas  anhand von beispielen   wwer stimtm mir zu?^^



*nasenbluten bekomm * * sprotz * * murmel*  * wargh sprotz* *taschentuch stück in die nase steck *

Och noez. Da gibts viel zu viel - der thread würde sofort über 1000 posts haben , mit ca 5000 bildanhängen xD

also /no sign


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Oh Gott, nicht die Körbchengröße! xD


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Wobei diese sehr oft die Norm in Japan sprengt. Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich die Japaner selber fast gar nicht Schlitzaugen zeichnen, sondern immer große weit-offene Augen haben? 

Find ich ganz interessant. Vielleicht kompensieren sie damit etwas?^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

pöh minas und lurock würden mir zustimmen^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> oder wir rden über was anderes..zum beisüiel der körpchengröße in mangas  anhand von beispielen   wwer stimtm mir zu?^^



hmm
one piece > ikki dingens (glaub ja das ist mehr ecci) > rest

aber find die ist gut gewählt das man sicher ned übersiet *g*


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

liest einer meinen sehr enthusiastisch geschriebenen text oben T_T ?



Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm
> one piece > ikki dingens (glaub ja das ist mehr ecci) > rest
> 
> aber find die ist gut gewählt das man sicher ned übersiet *g*


ich fand interessant zu beobachten wie Namis oberweite im laufe der Serie gewachsen is O_o 
Ohiro oda schrieb im Manga mal dazu "sie ist ja älter geworden"


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh Gott, nicht die Körbchengröße! xD



why not find das lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' mal irgendwo gelesen/gehört, dass Mangas ursprünglich gemacht wurden, weil Pr0ns in Japan verboten waren/sind. 

Ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

^^ hste recht mondi ;-) naja ich mag Ikki Tousen

http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=1865


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> liest einer meinen sehr enthusiastisch geschriebenen text oben T_T ?
> ich fand interessant zu beobachten wie Namis oberweite im laufe der Serie gewachsen is O_o
> Ohiro oda schrieb im Manga mal dazu "sie ist ja älter geworden"



genau wie überwiegend männlcihen leser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> liest einer meinen sehr enthusiastisch geschriebenen text oben T_T ?



Jaha hab ihn mit freude gelesen ,und mir die videos gleich angeguckt. 

Aber ich finde man sollte die legenden dabei belassen... NGE ist gut wie es ist / war und wird auch immer so seien. Man sollte es nicht durch remakes , überarbeitunge etc ,,verbessern,, ,  selbst wenn diese gut gelungen sind ^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> liest einer meinen sehr enthusiastisch geschriebenen text oben T_T ?
> ich fand interessant zu beobachten wie Namis oberweite im laufe der Serie gewachsen is O_o
> Ohiro oda schrieb im Manga mal dazu "sie ist ja älter geworden"



Ja ich habe ihn gelesen. Ich stimme dir vollends zu. Darum meide ich RTL2 auch seit geraumer Zeit. Der Sender hat mir zwar den Weg geebnet, aber der entschluss kam letzten endes durch einen kumpel, dass ich mich mehr damit beschäftige.

Was die Zensur betrifft. Da könnte ich nur auf einige andere Anime/Manga Foren verweisen, dort gibt es regelrechte Hasstiraden.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> dort gibt es regelrechte Hasstiraden.



Wenn nicht sogar schlimmeres ^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^^ hste recht mondi ;-) naja ich mag Ikki Tousen
> 
> http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=1865



ikki tousen ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lalalala /giev 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal internet durchsuchen *g*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja ich habe ihn gelesen. Ich stimme dir vollends zu. Darum meide ich RTL2 auch seit geraumer Zeit. Der Sender hat mir zwar den Weg geebnet, aber der entschluss kam letzten endes durch einen kumpel, dass ich mich mehr damit beschäftige.
> 
> Was die Zensur betrifft. Da könnte ich nur auf einige andere Anime/Manga Foren verweisen, dort gibt es regelrechte Hasstiraden.



oh ja rtl 2 suxx hard

dragonball gt ist zu hard. WTF !! WIXXER!! 

und manga ist glaubs nur so weil in japan mal pornos verboten waren. hab ich mal gelesen ^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja das stimmt schon. Aber wir sind in der heutigen Welt nicht mehr auf RTL 2 angewiesen. Ich denke da nur an den Veoh Player oder anime-loads. Ich liebe das Internet^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

ok diskutieren wir über rtl II und scicken ihnen eine droh mail...natürlich unterzeichnet mit dem buffed.de team  muahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

> und manga ist glaubs nur so weil in japan mal pornos verboten waren. hab ich mal gelesen ^^



Das habe ich eben auch schon geschrieben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

pfui minas -__- 
und sowas von dir... /hint doppelpost


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja die besten animes (oft auch ecci oder hentai genannt) kommen ja eh nie im tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und serien wie one piece/db/naruto muss man im internet kuken wenn man will das es spannend bleibt

ahja ich bin fan von inujasha <-- dem wolfs dämon mit der sexy kagome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurd ja auch einfach beendet bei rtl 2 ohne fertig zu werden..


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das habe ich eben auch schon geschrieben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wollt dich nur bestätigen süsse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habs aber trozdem sonst wo gelesen .. 
tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff

edit meint: @ blooooodddd ding
kann auch nix dafür wenn ihr nid schneller postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr habts lustig hier was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Über RTL 2 muss man nicht wirklich diskutieren. Jeder unterschreibt bestimmt aus freien Stücken mit seinem eigenen Blut, wenn ich sage, dass die Zensur verboten gehört. Wenn sie Anime für unter die Generation <12 senden möchte, dann sollen sie sich auch in diesem Gebiet bedienen. Und nicht erst wahre Meisterwerke der Anime und Mangaszene verschandeln.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

joa 





> RTl2 suxxx hard



aber was willste tun? Die zeigen nachts lieber 2 mal hintereinander wiederholungen von Filmen die am Frühen Abend liefen ^^. Die einschaltquote von RTL2 würden sich verdreifachen , würde sie nachts Animes zeigen. So wie Vox früher

Hachja .... die Guten alten zeiten...


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Jaha hab ihn mit freude gelesen ,und mir die videos gleich angeguckt.
> 
> Aber ich finde man sollte die legenden dabei belassen... NGE ist gut wie es ist / war und wird auch immer so seien. Man sollte es nicht durch remakes , überarbeitunge etc ,,verbessern,, ,  selbst wenn diese gut gelungen sind ^^


der rebuild lohnt sich 110% !! !!! !
wenn den kampf gegen ramiel sihst wirst SABBERN! ausserdem blick ich in die storry neme, lilith hängt im keller, Adam is aufn Mond und Tabris (der "junge") erwacht schon als Nr.6 auf dem mond und wird von Sele an seinen Vertrag errrinert o_O)


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, erinner mich noch wie da mal DNA² lief, oder gar Hellsing... .


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Kennt ihr "Noir"? Das lief mal mitten in der Nacht auf ViVa, hab ich immer heimlich geguckt. Massenhaft Leichen garantiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> joa
> 
> aber was willste tun? Die zeigen nachts lieber 2 mal hintereinander wiederholungen von Filmen die am Frühen Abend liefen ^^. Die einschaltquote von RTL2 würden sich verdreifachen , würde sie nachts Animes zeigen. So wie Vox früher
> 
> Hachja .... die Guten alten zeiten...



vox hat früher pronos gezeigt in der nacht ^^ (schniff)
aber naja rtl 2 .. lieber gute animes versauen damit es auch die kleinen bengel ansehen können ..
*cry* /hit


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Ich werf mal so ne Frage in den Raum ohne einen Kommentar dazu..erfordert auch keine weitere Erläuterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Glaubt ihr an eine zweite Elfenlied Staffel?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja, erinner mich noch wie da mal DNA² lief, oder gar Hellsing... .



WTF????  nochmal zum mitlesen : WOT THA FOCK ???? D.N.A.² lief auf Vox Oo , goddamnit , und ich habs nie gesehn T.T

Aber Hellsing leif auch auf ViVa , sogar uncut , genauso wie Noir <3


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

Scheisse is, die kidis schauen es an... finden es ganz ganz ganz toll, kreischen die namen in der Schulpause und zwingen die eltern nutzlose entwertende spielzeuge mit den Bildern der Serien zu Kaufen...

so geht das Image der Animes in deutschland zu grunde! und sie werden von unwissenden iggnoranten als kinderzeichentrickfilme abgestempelt!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich werf mal so ne Frage in den Raum ohne einen Kommentar dazu..erfordert auch keine weitere Erläuterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leider nein. wobei es viele fortsetzungen gibt und ich hoffe es gibt keine .. fortsetzungen sind oft schlecht. (matrix *hust*)


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich werf mal so ne Frage in den Raum ohne einen Kommentar dazu..erfordert auch keine weitere Erläuterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nachts bete ich manchmal daran ^_^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Scheisse is, die kidis schauen es an... finden es ganz ganz ganz toll, kreischen die namen in der Schulpause und zwingen die eltern nutzlose entwertende spielzeuge mit den Bildern der Serien zu Kaufen...
> 
> so geht das Image der Animes in deutschland zu grunde! und sie werden von unwissenden iggnoranten als kinderzeichentrickfilme abgestempelt!



/Sign !!! / completely sign !!!

@ minas : ich hoffe nicht , fand die erste Staffel nicht so prall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

ähäm damls lief ranma 1/2 abend bei rtl udn m,an konte brüste sehen wtf..das waren noch zeiten^^  achja ranma 1/2  der wohl genialste manga ever habe alle bände gelesen, aber am ende mit den harpyen war das doche n bissel strange^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Scheisse is, die kidis schauen es an... finden es ganz ganz ganz toll, kreischen die namen in der Schulpause und zwingen die eltern nutzlose entwertende spielzeuge mit den Bildern der Serien zu Kaufen...
> 
> so geht das Image der Animes in deutschland zu grunde! und sie werden von unwissenden iggnoranten als kinderzeichentrickfilme abgestempelt!



/ignore kiddys?
genau wie die usk für games ..
mimimi blut da ich muss schule gehn und massaker machen 
massenbestrafung könnte man sagen. ... zum glück hat man das internet erfunden (auch wenns mal nur für pornos war^^)


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema zweite Elfenliedstaffel:

Ja ich bete auch dafür.

Der erste Anime bei dem mir ne Träne am Ende die Wange runtergekullert ist. Wenn ich nur an die Szene zwischen Lucy und Kouta denke *schlucks*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ähäm damls lief ranma 1/2 abend bei rtl udn m,an konte brüste sehen wtf..das waren noch zeiten^^  achja ranma 1/2  der wohl genialste manga ever habe alle bände gelesen, aber am ende mit den harpyen war das doche n bissel strange^^



oh ja ranma zeig deine ti.. hach der erste anime mit brüsten damals .. lang isset her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

ich hohl den nochmal auf die neue seite

ähäm damls lief ranma 1/2 abend bei rtl udn m,an konte brüste sehen wtf..das waren noch zeiten^^ achja ranma 1/2 der wohl genialste manga ever habe alle bände gelesen, aber am ende mit den harpyen war das doche n bissel strange^^

*schluchz* unser mädel will net mit mir befreudnet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

alamium oder so? mir hat sie auch keine einladung gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

hm ranma fand ich trotzdem immer bissel irreführend... man wusste ja immer das es nen kerl is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fragte mich da immer, kann ranma in der weiblichen Form schwanger werden? und wen ja, was pasiert mit dem Kind bei einer rückverwandlung O_O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

einladung? häh? erklären bitte , was wie und wo ! 

Bin ja buffed nubie =P

Ontopic : ranma war nicht so mein ding , teilweise echt lustig , aber sonst... naja

Edith sagt : LOL Gui : YOU MADE MY FOCKING Day111111111 lol! ^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> hm ranma fand ich trotzdem immer bissel irreführend... man wusste ja immer das es nen kerl is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das kind stirbt ^^
wie war das wieder wenns war wird sie man und bei kalt frau?
wenn ja würds ja lustig rauskommen ... (denkt nach)

oder wars umgekehrt?


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

ne stimmt schon, bei kaltem wasser mädel mit roten haaren. warmes wasser junge.


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

kalt-> Frau
...
hm, ok müste sich der embryo dan auflösen? oder als genklumpen in ranmas bauch vergammeln xD

ok, das wird mir zu guro... lieber wider nen anderes thema!


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Ok! Kennt jemand hier Genshiken? Wie wäre es wenn wir auch so einen hypergenialen Club gründen. Genug Otakus sollten wir ja sein *hust*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ne stimmt schon, bei kaltem wasser mädel mit roten haaren. warmes wasser junge.



und nun denken wir uns mal was passiert wenn sich mami und papi gern haben und was warmes rauskommt *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  rest dürft ihr euch denken xD


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ok! Kennt jemand hier Genshiken? Wie wäre es wenn wir auch so einen hypergenialen Club gründen. Genug Otakus sollten wir ja sein *hust*



Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Minas kann den Bannnr amchen^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

fuck doppel post -.- fix forum


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

was für nen klub? -.-?

banner kann ich schon machen
10 sexy kitty girls rein und sinnloser text .. schon passiert *g*


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Also dann müssen wir uns mal einen Namen ausdenken und wir brauchen ein Mädel das Anime/Mange und Cosplay verabscheut... . Am besten schreiben wir uns dann was in die Signatur. Das wäre am geil xD. 

Muss ma ne Stunde afk...also seit konstruktiv in der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und nun denken wir uns mal was passiert wenn sich mami und papi gern haben und was warmes rauskommt *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne das muss schon kochen ^_^ und er muss damit begossen werden... beim Wassertrinken wird er z.B. auch net zum weib!

aber lustiger iss es wen er grade als mann zu gange is und jemand so lustig is nen glas wasser auf seinen kopf zu schütten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith! geiler Thread^^ bin pennen, machst gut ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

ich kenns nicht , erklären bitte , und was ist ein Otaku?


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Also dann müssen wir uns mal einen Namen ausdenken und wir brauchen ein Mädel das Anime/Mange und Cosplay verabscheut... . Am besten schreiben wir uns dann was in die Signatur. Das wäre am geil xD.
> 
> Muss ma ne Stunde afk...also seit konstruktiv in der Zeit
> 
> ...



um was gehts bei dem club? ich mach dann morgen vlt was^^

ahja @ gui ok schade^^ aber nur ne frage wiso wurdest g ebannt?


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

mhm  buffed fanclub originaler ursprünglich japanischer comis und visuelle darstellung im Tv

kurz  bufonorujacidat   ^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otaku
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genshiken  =)


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

mhm buffed fanclub originaler ursprünglich japanischer comis und visuelle darstellung im Tv

kurz bufonorujacidat ^^



wehe der thread wird geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /vote 4 sticky ;D  wir ahben Noxiel auf unserer Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Neon Genesis: Evangelion

keine weiteren worte, es gibt nichts besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



one piece is aber auch toll....

UND POKÉMON!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

über NGE haben wie schon gesprochen ^^ guck mal auf seite 2 , da wird von nem rebuild gesprochen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

dann lieber
black
buffed little anime crime kommunity

ned das von klucker !! NEIN

ich such sexy black anime ^^ naja morgen vlt oder weekend


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

mir isses zu spät um die anderen seiten zu lesen und ich bleib dabei... POKÉMON!


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

wat suchst du? ist das en titel odr sollen da farbige mitspeieln oder wie  häh.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wehe der thread wird geclosed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Haben wir? ^^

einfach Bufonoru fänd ich besser , hört sich auch japanisch an ^^

Anmerkung : ich bin kein Otaku - ich mag mangans halt nur gern ^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wat suchst du? ist das en titel odr sollen da farbige mitspeieln oder wie  häh.



namen für unsere gruppe ..
black klingt besser als so ein krejiolfebnouqbou oder so^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

naja ich schau morgen abend vlt haben wir ja dann ne gruppe und ich mach schönes banner für signatur link oder mybuffed blog


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

weitereden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kennt wer das woh


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> weitereden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



world of hentai?^^

naja bin mal weg morgen oder weekend mach ich banner wenn bedarf besteht. einfach zuflamen


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

/flame ON


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

so ein Fred gabs schon mal

SuFU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gn8 minas


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

narutoundonepieceuundranma1/2fan(kann man avatar zu anemie zaehlen?wenn ja undavatarfan)


----------



## Mondryx (28. Mai 2008)

Argh.. . Ich hasse solche Augenblicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Immer wenn ich einen Anime bis auf die letzte Folge der letzten Staffel gesehen habe, dann bekomme ich immer einen ganz flauen Magen. 

Die schönsten Dinge gehen leider irgendwann zu Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Jetzt hab ich Ai Yori Aioshi durch, und habe keinen Plan was ich jetzt neu anfangen soll. Am liebsten wäre mir was mir vielen Folgen.... .


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

öhm..viele folgen detektiv conan hattte massig^^


----------



## Mondryx (28. Mai 2008)

kenn ich schon alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. naruto shippuuden muss man ja immer warten bis da neues futter kommt und bei one piece weiß ich nicht, wo ich da einsteigen muss, wenn ich das im netz gucke, hab fast jede folge auf rtl 2 gesehen und habe kp wie weit das ist^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

Kennt ihr vllt gun Blaze West?..ich habe den Manga geliebt..ok es gab nur 3 Bände..leider wurde der Manga ja eingestellt..ich war total unglücklich damals, als ich das lesen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (28. Mai 2008)

Na nie gehört... . Klunker deine Sigi hat mich auf ne Idee gebracht. Ich guck mir wieder Tenjo Tenge an. Hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. Hat, wie ich finde, eines der besten Intros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mal ne frage wie kann ich meinen arsenal link in mein 2tes bild einbauen?=)


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

glaubs mit 
 [img.] link bild[/img--] [../url]


ahja banner gemacht wenns  bad ist sagen was ihr wollt mir gefällts^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

Respekt Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir gefällts


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Jo Minas, sieht kewl aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW, zählt Avatar als Anime?


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

mhm joaah^^ alanium warum wilst du nicht bei meine freunden sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

@ Alanium : mh weiß ned , ich würde sagen nein. 

Minas gefällt mir gut , aber mach aus Club Kids (auch wenns doof wirkt  ) aber dann stimmt Black wenigstens ^^

@ Mondryx , wie wärs mit Samurai champloo? Find ich auch sehr nice ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

avatar = alter ego = ein bild von dir oder etwas das du verkörperst ..

der kann sein was er will
..

oder meinst mit avatar das dingens da der blau kerl der in der luft fliegen kann mit der wassertussi und sonem "hobbykämpfer" ?
naja zählt glaubs auch zu anime ist ja auch gezeichnet

Avatar &#8211; Der Herr der Elemente (engl.: Avatar: The Last Airbender, auch Avatar: The Legend of Aang) ist eine US-amerikanische Zeichentrickserie des Senders Nickelodeon, die in einer asiatisch inspirierten Fantasywelt angesiedelt ist. Die Serie ist stilistisch auch von Animes beeinflusst.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> BTW, zählt Avatar als Anime?



Nein.

Lest und kauft mehr Seinen!!! Das ist der Markt den ich in Deutschland wachsen sehen will!!

nuf sad


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

@ Klunker: Hä?

@ Minas, ja die Serie mein ich. <3


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> @ Alanium : mh weiß ned , ich würde sagen nein.
> 
> Minas gefällt mir gut , aber mach aus Club Kids (auch wenns doof wirkt  ) aber dann stimmt Black wenigstens ^^
> 
> @ Mondryx , wie wärs mit Samurai champloo? Find ich auch sehr nice ^^



mir fliel nix gutes mit k in den sinn und kids kling doof
eher kiffaZ 
oder killeRz 

cummunity kings <-- kling doch gut


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> @ Klunker: Hä?
> 
> @ Minas, ja die Serie mein ich. <3



du <3 micht? juhu *g*

klunker meint in seinem deutsch:
hallo alanium ich wollte dich zu meinen mybuffed freunden hinzufügen. wiso möchtest du dies nicht?

*g*


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab aber keine Einladung dazu bekommen, falls er sowas in der Art getan hat!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

community Kings klingt ok - wenn auch n bissl überheblich ^^

Kiffaz wäre auch ok , dann würde ich mich aber öffentlicfh Outen.... VERDAMMT!
 aber ok , / sign - Kings


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

so nun kings und bisle andere schriftart



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

jo n1 , gefällt mir gut ^^

darf jeder von uns dirn pic schicken , sodass jeder ne individuelle Sig hat?

plssssssssssssss


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

*sry doppelpost * Buffed laggt ziemlich -_-

nochn vorschlag , jeder sendet einen char zu dir und du machst ne gemeinschafts sig?


----------



## Shalor (28. Mai 2008)

Ich mochte Ranma total.. Schade das es keine neuen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (28. Mai 2008)

ui, respect gefält mir auch ^^
sollma iwo ne twinkgilde gründen deren chars namen und klasse passend zu sereinchars haben? 
hab da so zufällig ne alli gilde namens avalon deren g leader ne weiblcihe menschkriegerin namens arturia is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, ftae stay knight godlike


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich würde dir dann eine aus ikki tousen oder bleach schicken^^ und die twinkgidle finde ich auch gut obwohl mein acc gerade flach liegt^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

achja heute lag meine Monatsausgabe der Shonen Jump im Briefkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jo n1 , gefällt mir gut ^^
> 
> darf jeder von uns dirn pic schicken , sodass jeder ne individuelle Sig hat?
> 
> plssssssssssssss



jo macht ruhig aber nur ein anime und wenn möglich mit nem einfachen hintergrund nicht das ich noch 2stunden ausschneiden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...large/black.jpg

mit img davor und dahinter wenn einer das in seineblog einbauen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer will auch gern mit link zu meinem blog ^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die wäre meine =)


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hätte ich gern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Ups! Groß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

aso , btw , hab ich ja noch garnicht gesagt : 

DAS BILD IS DER FOCKING OBERHAMMER Oô WTF OMG!!!!

echt fette gz !!!! ( Is doch das m was du gezeichnet hast , oder?
 wenn nicht , ich meine das was du unter : designforum gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moep moep , edith sagt : sry meinte das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=A...ost&id=3099


----------



## Mondryx (28. Mai 2008)

So, hier ist mal mein Bild. Habs nach meinem zuletzt gesehn nen Anime ausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Habs dir sogar sehr einfach gemacht, das ganze kannst dann rechtsbündig einarbeiten. Aber übertreib es mit den Brushes nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hätte ich z.Z. Photoshop, würd ich es selber machen...aber naja, habs zur Zeit nicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

sieht super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 richtig kuschelig, da wird man neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (28. Mai 2008)

mein kopf dröhnt...ich leg mich schlafen. immerhin noch ne folge Tenju Tenge gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

cusi^^


----------



## PlutoII (29. Mai 2008)

Mondryx: zu deiner Frage was du noch gucken sollst: Falls dus noch nich getan hast is Death Note ein Muss einfach genialer Plot. In der Mitte etwas langatmiger aber dann wieder genial^^

Und ja ich glaube an eine 2te Elfenliedstaffel =)


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Ich fand Akira ganz gut... und Ghost in the Shell war auch nicht zu verachten.
Laufen solche Streifen eigentlich noch irgendwo im Free TV? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

ich mach das ganze am weekend
heute pshyik prüfung
morgen mathe -.-^^

aber die bilder sollten i/o gehen muss bisle kuken ob es mit hintergrund passt wenn nicht den halt auch bisle ändern.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hätte gerne den hier als Ava , rechts oben dann BLACK , 

darunter evtl. meinen Namen?

Ansonsten kannste machenw as du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

Blood, ich dachte du musst abeiten O.o hast du net gestern wegen den 2 stunden zusätzlich gemackert? 
xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

jo ich BIN an der arbeit xDDD

nix zu tun und ich bin alleine , was soll ich sonst machen , als im buffed forum zu spammen? ;D


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Wieviele Mangas und Animes habt ihr denn so?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

ui , also mangas :

Naruto , alle bisher erschienen
Hunter X Hunter genauso
./hack Legend of the Twilight ( 3/3 )
Dragon Ball , alle bände
Hellsing , alle bisher erschienen
DNA² 6/6
Sandland
Manga Lovestory alle bisher erschienen
Reccords of Loddos War , alle bände , jeder Saga
und nochn paar mehr , an die ich mich atm net errinere

Banzai - die ersten 26 bände , danach kB mehr , weils mir zu doof wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Animes : Unartige Najika !  <---- wannabe Hentai irgend wann ma zum geb bekommen. xDD

Ansonsten schau ich mir animes nur per Stream an , oder saug sie mir eben ^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meine:

One Piece 20 (erst grad neu angefangen, wächst sehr schnell)
Manga Love Story 30
100% strwaberry 13
I''s 15
Gunslinger Girl 7
Hellsing 9
Priest 16
Dan Gu 5
Banya 5
Archlord 6
Chonchu öhm 7 oder wieviel auch immer bis jetzt draussen sind
King of Hell (bis jetzt auch alle)
Peace Maker 5
Peace Maker Kuragone 5
Tenjo Tenge 16
Battle angel Allita: Last Order 9
Kyoko karasuma 4
Rose Hip Rose 3
Rose Hip Zero 3
Warcraft 3
.hack//xxxx 2 oder warens 3 ??
Zero 2
Witchblade 2
Trainman 3
Dears 8 + 1
Vampir Hunter D 1

und noch ein paar mehr die ich jetzt grad nicht mehr im Kopf habe


und Animes:

Golden Boy
NGE
Ragnarök
Cowboy Bebop + Film
Tokyo Godfathers

und noch viele mehr und dazu noch 2x 500GB exteren Festplatten die fast voll sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nur nen paar Teile Yu-Gi-OH *schäm* und den ersten Teil von "X".

Animes hab ich: She, The Ultimate Weapon; Hanbun no Tsuki ga Noboru Sora; Elfenlied und Death Note


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nicht wirklich viele Mangas.. . Hab 3 Bände Dragon Ball und ein paar von Plastic Little xD. Animes hab ich nur den Oh! My Goddess Film auf DVD. Rest ist auf meiner Festplatte.
Ich fang aber demnächst an wieder Geld in Mangas zu stecken, hab ich wieder Lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht wirklich viele Mangas.. . Hab 3 Bände Dragon Ball und ein paar von Plastic Little xD. Animes hab ich nur den Oh! My Goddess Film auf DVD. Rest ist auf meiner Festplatte.
> Ich fang aber demnächst an wieder Geld in Mangas zu stecken, hab ich wieder Lust drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab sehr viele conan manga (ja ich find den geil xDD), 13 db, 12 dgm, 4 monster, 2 naruto und noch ein paar andere ^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

also bei mir kommen im Monat locker 10-20 Stück hinzu

am Samstag gehts wieder in den Mangashop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Animes hab ich aufgehört zu kaufen das sie einfach viel zu teuer sind


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

ja animes sind echt schweineteuer...wenn ich mir die preise auf amazon angucke, fallen mir die Augen aus. 
aber die deutschen preise sind echt schon krass teuer im vergleich zum z.b. amerikanischen markt. Elfenlied auf english in der box kostet quasi so viel, wie die erste dvd mit 3 oder 4 folgen auf deutsch xd.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

> Animes hab ich aufgehört zu kaufen das sie einfach viel zu teuer sind



und man eh alles findet - der Breitbandverbindung dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja also 10-20 mangas kann ich mir nicht leisten. hole mir pro monat 2 stück , um meine Serien komplett zu kriegen.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ja animes sind echt schweineteuer...wenn ich mir die preise auf amazon angucke, fallen mir die Augen aus.
> aber die deutschen preise sind echt schon krass teuer im vergleich zum z.b. amerikanischen markt. Elfenlied auf english in der box kostet quasi so viel, wie die erste dvd mit 3 oder 4 folgen auf deutsch xd.


und in der Schweiz ist es nochmal etwas teurer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lang lebe das Internet


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

btw : Wer kennt samurai champloo?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

@Qonix:dafür habt ihr da nur uncut versionen, oder?


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> @Qonix:dafür habt ihr da nur uncut versionen, oder?


nö die gleichen wie ihr

@bl00d: Natürlich kenn ich Samurai Champloo. Ein genialer Anime.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

Hab ich nie gesehen. Wie ist denn die Handlung? Vielleicht ist das ja was für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber nicht die ganze Story verraten, nur worum es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

puh , ist recht schwer zu erklären , und n bissl confus... am besten mal die erste 3 folgen angucken , der rest wird eh erst ab ep 13-16 aufgelöst. ( hat insgesamt nur 24 folgen )

Ist ein recht witziger Anmie , über 2 Samurais , die ein Mädchen auf der suche nach jmd. begleiten. Dazu gibts viele kampfscenen , sowie viel zu lachen und ein klein wenig ecchi ecchi. ^^ /sign

is genial <3


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

ecchi is immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

aber wirklich nur ein ganz klein wenig , also freu dich nicht zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (29. Mai 2008)

ich hab Internet... no need hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

obwohl 3 bände One piece liegen sogar iwo bei mir rum xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

> no need hardware


  <- Made my Day ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mh , warum mögt ihr alle One Piece (of shit) ?


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wieviele Mangas und Animes habt ihr denn so?


Ich leih' mir die mehr so von Freunden.^^

Aber gelesen habe ich bis jetzt: Naruto 1-28, Shaman King 1-25, One Piece auch son paar bis 15 oder so, und noch Hunter X Hunter 1-4


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> <- Made my Day !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach jeder hat doch seine Vorlieben? Warum dann gleich so pöse werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

war auch auch nur scherzmässig gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alanium? hast nur 1-4 gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann haste ja das ganze gut noch nicht gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Ich bin grad erst angefangen, mir die zu kaufen.^^ Und mehr als 3 Bände pro Monat ist nicht drin... 1+2 gab's geschenkt.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> aso , btw , hab ich ja noch garnicht gesagt :
> 
> DAS BILD IS DER FOCKING OBERHAMMER Oô WTF OMG!!!!
> 
> ...



Danköööö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

axo ^^

Na dann , Freu dich schonmal ^^

anata ga suki desu , bishoujo!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wers versteht hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

Da ich mir ja mal wieder Manga kaufen wollte... jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Serie die vielleicht auch noch nicht als Anime raus ist? So ist sichergestellt das ich es 100% nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sonst mach ich mich gleich mal auf zur nächsten Buchhandlung, da sollten die sowas haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Hikaru no GO , find ich persönlich nicht so pralle , aber evtl gefällts dir. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher das es das nicht auch als anime gibt ^^


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

Ach war das nicht die Story wo ein Junge son Geist in sich aufnimmt oderso. Und der dann derbe gut in diesem alten Spiel ist und einen derbe platt gemacht hat, der sonst immer nur gewinnt? Wenn ja, dann gibts n Anime davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

WTF , was bistn du für einer? ôÔ kennst ja jeden anime und manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

na...nicht wirklich. hab gerademal so um die 50-60 Animes seit letztem Sommer gesehen. Hab da noch ne ganze Menge vor mir^^


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2008)

Welche Manga haste denn schon gelesen und auf was stehste so ? Dann könnt ich dir was vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß das die Handlung vom Manga im Anime öfters abweicht, aber trotzdem würd ich sagen, dass ich durch die Anime schon ne ganze breitbreite an Mangas "gesehen" habe.
Joa worauf stehe ich..gute Frage. Also sagen wir es mal so, ich stehe nicht auf Mangas, in denen permanent nur irgendwelche Zombies oderso zu sehen sind. 
Es sollte schon ein fester Handlungsstrang vorhanden sein. Kategorisch würd ich das ganze so sagen: Romantik,Ecchi,Komedie,Action,Roboter nur eingeschränkt, fand Full Metal Panic klasse. 

Was ich aber absolut nicht ab kann, ist ein Manga, der sich nur im Weltraum abspielt.

Also mag ich eigtl. ne ganze Menge... . Denn Anime wie Afro Samurai, Love Hina, Tenju Tenge, Elfenlied...all sowas mag ich^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Kennst du Vampire Knight (hoffe, der Name ist richtig^^)? Das wäre noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2008)

öhm..haste School Rumble schon gelesen ? Wenn nicht, dann kannste das ja noch lesen^^


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

school rumble kenn ich, allerdings nur die erste staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie weit geht denn der manga? vampire knight? kenn ich nicht, google ich gleich mal nach, vllt sagt mir der plot ja zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2008)

Puh weiß net wie weit der geht, hab den selber noch nicht gelesen ^^

Achja, hab hier mal ein Link us Banner gemacht : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbesserungsvorschläge in sachen farbe, schriftart etc. sind gerne gesehen ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

joa , gefällt mir auch recht gut ! Aber fänds echt besser wenn jeder sein eigenen Char auf dem Banner hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



individualität und so ^^


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

das soll doch nur ein "Link Us" Banner sein. Also keine Individuelle Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Teil können wir ja in unserem mybuffed-Profil zu dem Thread hier verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (29. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ach war das nicht die Story wo ein Junge son Geist in sich aufnimmt oderso. Und der dann derbe gut in diesem alten Spiel ist und einen derbe platt gemacht hat, der sonst immer nur gewinnt? Wenn ja, dann gibts n Anime davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HÄ... YuGiOh ????


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> HÄ... YuGiOh ????




Ne , Hikaru no Go , 
GO= ein brettspiel ( will nicht sagen ähnlich wie schach , das wäre shogi ) , was sehr strategische eigenschaften braucht.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

kensnt du Mär? =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

falls du mich meinst - nope ^^


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> das soll doch nur ein "Link Us" Banner sein. Also keine Individuelle Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau dafür ist er gedacht ^^


----------



## Guibärchen (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ne , Hikaru no Go ,
> GO= ein brettspiel ( will nicht sagen ähnlich wie schach , das wäre shogi ) , was sehr strategische eigenschaften braucht.


deshalb ja dieses ungläubige HÄ in caps ^_^
YuGiOh hatt ja 1:1 selbe storry grundlage xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

mh naja , wobei YuGiOh ziemlich freaky war , mit dummen monstern die Hologrphisch aus Kraten entstehen , und die zu aller Überraschung später auch noch selbständig denken und reden konnten <-- WTF?!

Bei Hikaru No Go , gehts halt darum , das ein geist einer der Besten Go Spieler Ever in den Körper von Hikaru kommt und Ihn versucht zu Go Spielen zu überreden. Hikaru will das nicht , und so sorgt der geist ( sry der name ist mir grade entfallen ) dafür das er als Bauchschmerzen hat (< das is funny ^^ ) und ihn so zwingt go zu lernen.... so kB noch mehr zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 google ftw ^^

Auf jedenfall sehr lustig und auch ne godamnit gute story. So bin ma für ne std off , muss von der abreit nach hause und ne WoW playercard holen .


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Puh weiß net wie weit der geht, hab den selber noch nicht gelesen ^^
> 
> Achja, hab hier mal ein Link us Banner gemacht :
> 
> ...



ansich ned schlecht naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keiner will meins *cry* 
nur was mich halt persöndlich stört ist 
a) black hat bei mir ne bedeutung xD ne wichtige ansich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) mir gefällt die schrift nid so ganz und finds bisle klein

aber ausser das die ganz rechts irgendwie doof ausschaut so pink..  ist es es inhaltich gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja jedem das seine ich verbesser meins und hab dann halt meinen eigenen banner wer ihn will kann ihn haben .. wer lieber das vom pingu nimmt der sich mit ps3 bisle besser auskennt soll das tun ..


----------



## Guibärchen (29. Mai 2008)

yugi storry beginnt in ägypten vor 5000 jahren.
mächtige magier beschwören geister von kreaturen aus einer paralelwellt.
diese halfen dem damaligen pharao in seinen schlachten.
...
in der gegenwart wird ein junge vom geist dieses alten pharaos besessen, paralel besessen geister aus der selben epoche andere menschen oder werden einfach widergeboren und könen oder können sich nciht an das damalige leben errinern.
der erfinder des modernen spiels, hatt die fähigkeit durch ein antikes artefakt die karten zu erschaffen und die alten geister mit den neuen karten zu verküpfen.
...
so wird der alte konflikt wider neu eusgefochten und nur diese besonderen menschen die mit den erreignissen von vor 5000 jahren zu tun hatten können die antiken geister beschwören, allerdings sind sie an die regeln des neuerfundenen spiels gebunden.

naja so ungefähr ^^ ich fand die zweite staffeln richtig gut! storry hatt gepast und da ich das spiel aufn PC hatte konte ich alles nachvolzihen.
die folgen wurden wie üblich zensiert aber doch zum teil recht düster.

EDITH: ich suchmal iwan im netz vergelich von Orignal und USA/Europa versionen... zum teil aberwitzig was alles zensiert wird O_o


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

yu gi oh war auch mal gut .. naja ich hatte japanisch version .. immer untertitel lesen aber war besser als zensure ..

die auf rtl 2 und co sind einfach irgendwie ich spiele bisle karten -.-^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Minas, ich hab' deins bei meiner Mybuffed-Seite benutzt, das gefällt mir nämlich besser. *g*


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

ich ahbs beide^^ jetzt hoffe ich ncoh auf meine sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich ahbs beide^^ jetzt hoffe ich ncoh auf meine sigi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was willst für ne sig`? hab grad bisle time^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

habe den char en paar seiten vorhe verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hintergrund würde ichdir frei lassen aber ich würde auchd en hintergrund mit dem wapen und so von deinem baner nehmen^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was willst für ne sig`? hab grad bisle time^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Horohoro)

Kannste mir davon vielleicht was nettes zaubern? Was, überlasse ich dir. *g*

*liebguck*


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für ein sexy foto tu ich alles ^^ nur spass
klar kann aber bisle dauern ma kuken ob ich heut noch beide und meine fertig stellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich post sobald ich fertig bin wenn was ned pass sagen


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Dankeschööööööön! :-*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dankeschööööööön! :-*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast grösseres bild davon? deins ist zu klein irgendwie -.-^^ btz passt nirgends gut hin weils halt so klein is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

dankööö minas^^  ght's mit meinem bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Hast du icq oder so? Dann kann ich dir das schicken.^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> dankööö minas^^  ght's mit meinem bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deins ist 1024 X 1280 oder so das geht zu ca 400% ..


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

genau minas ahste msn?^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> genau minas ahste msn?^^



für dich? ne ..

hab nun wieder icq ^^ + msn + skype + ts aber bin fast nie irgendwo ausser ts flamen ^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

biddöööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn da oben schon von Yugioh geschrieben wird: http://yugiohtheabridgedseries.com/
Kann ich nur wirklich jedem empfehlen, der den Anime kennt und der englischen Sprache zumindest ein wenig mächtig ist :O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

nice 1 ^^ xD alleine die ersten 3 minuten sind geil ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

so hier mal meins
pew pew i'm one in a million ach was solls
mein blog teil dingens das hier hin zeigt dann^^ wird morgen eingebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Mai 2008)

schick schick, will auch meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. Mai 2008)

nabend. reih ich mich mal ein^^
meine favoriten sind: - one piece
                               - gantz
                               - bleach
                               - hunter x hunter 
                               - eigentlich auch noch naruto aber 



Spoiler



das ewige gequatsche zwischen madara und sasuke zur zeit ist ja sowas von boring -.-


                               - hellsing (weißm da einer wo ich die letzten chaps herbekomme)
also eigentlich alles wo man schon etwas blut sieht, da versteht sich von selbst das ich alles nur auf englisch lese bzw japnisch gucke mit englischen subs

edit: der anime zu devil may cry ist auch noch ziemlich geil
edit2: so auf wunsch hab ichs in einen spoilerkasten gestellt^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

> ---



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh !!!!!!!!! bitte diesen Teil löschen^^ 

bin noch nicht so weit , und will nix von irgendnem gequatsche zwischen irgendwem sehn / lesen ^^ pls mach das raus plssssss ^^

net böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

Ach ja, Wolf's Rain hab ich auch noch. Wenn man die ganzen Wiederholungsfolgen weglässt ist es ein genialer Anime.


----------



## Mondryx (30. Mai 2008)

So, es ist vollbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. War eben beim Buchladen in meinem Örtchen und hab mir einen Manga gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hab das ohne groß zu überlegen gemacht...einfach ins Regel gegriffen und geguckt ob mir das Cover gefällt. Hab nichtmal den Text auf dem Buchrücken gelesen^^. Mal gucken wie es ist... . Hab hier jetzt Special A Band 1 liegen...fang dann gleich mal an zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

hehe , genauso bin ich damals zu Hellsing gekommen ^^

Cover war ultragei l ,ab in die tüte ^^

@ Minas , machste mir eig auch ne sig , oder ist das untergegangen?

mein bild müsste 2 seiten vorher sein


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

hehe , genauso bin ich damals zu Hellsing gekommen ^^

Cover war ultragei l ,ab in die tüte ^^

@ Minas , machste mir eig auch ne sig , oder ist das untergegangen?

mein bild müsste 2 seiten vorher sein


----------



## Minastirit (30. Mai 2008)

also erst ist klunker dran
dann alanium 
danach mondryx
dann du

kann nicht alles machen soll ja gut aussehen und nicht einfach nur nen blog post sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

/schieb


Spoiler



Sasuke hat ein neues Sharingan






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Am Samstag wieder mal Grosseinkauf gemacht:

One Piece 21 - 30, Red, Blue, Wanted
Manga Love Story 31 - 35
King of Hell 8
Rose Hip Zero 4
hmm,  da war noch mehr, fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Juni 2008)

Bah...ich warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf den zweiten Band von Special A. Hab mir den heute morgen bei amazon bestellt. mit glück kann ich morgen schon weiter lesen.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

liest niemand meinen spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Juni 2008)

doch ich hab ihn gelesen...is mir aber nix neues, guck ja jede shippuuden folge^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> liest niemand meinen spoiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spoiler sind nid da zum lesen

ahja und is ja nix neues xD


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



er will jetzt die leafs also die heimat stadt von ihm zerstören und ent merh akatsuki


----------



## Mondryx (2. Juni 2008)

Ich kann auch Spoilern xD 



Spoiler



Gaara wird in Shippuuden von den Akatsuki getötet, da sie ihm sein Kyuubi entziehen. Allerdings wird er durch die Dorfälteste, die ihr Leben dafür lässt, wieder zum Leben erweckt


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> doch ich hab ihn gelesen...is mir aber nix neues, guck ja jede shippuuden folge^^





Spoiler



nene en komplett neues, das hat e gelenrt nachdme er itatchi gekillt hat und oro aus seinen körper verschwunden sit..er hat jetzt nicht das manyekou oder wie das heißt sondern das Falken sharingan  jedenfalls sieht es so aus


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Der Mange KaMiKaZe ist super. Habe ihn in 'nem Brockenhaus gratis(!) geschenkt bekommen. Der macht echt Laune und Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Der Naruto Manga ist der Oberhammer.
Geht nicht viel besser. Finde ich.

Der Anime macht einiges kaputt, finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ziemlich traurig.
Grad die deutsche Variante... zum kotzen.

HXH ist auch gut, aber irgendwie nich so meins.

Angel Sanctuary is mir letztens wieder in die Finger gefallen, leider fehlen mit die esrten sechs Bände.
Wo sind die bloß hin?!

LF: AS Bnd 1-6!!!!111


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Jup, Naruto ist die nächste grosse Mangaserie die ich anfangen werde, da ich jetzt mit Manga Love Story endlich auf dem jetzigen Stand bin.

Haste schon mal Hellsing gelesen?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jup, Naruto ist die nächste grosse Mangaserie die ich anfangen werde, da ich jetzt mit Manga Love Story endlich auf dem jetzigen Stand bin.
> 
> Haste schon mal Hellsing gelesen?



HELL SING ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hab bis jetzt noch keine gute seite gefunden zum animes online lesen und im kiosk und co hats oft nur die wenigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Du musst mal in grossen Bücherläden gucken, bei uns in St.Gallen ist zum Beispiel ganz versteckt in einem kleinen Gässchen ein Mangaladen, also einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Du musst mal in grossen Bücherläden gucken, bei uns in St.Gallen ist zum Beispiel ganz versteckt in einem kleinen Gässchen ein Mangaladen, also einfach mal suchen.



du weisst schon wie wiet weg der kak ist? ^^

ach ich such ne internet seite .. für hentais gibts die ja massenhaft


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Dann geh hald in die nächste Stadt und such dort nen Bücherladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder www.exlibiris.ch choschtet nöd mol Porto.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> HELL SING ist cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Animes kann man nicht lesen btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Animes kann man nicht lesen btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch!! Wenn man den Untertittel einschaltet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

das zählt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das zählt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch !

wer schaut schon japanische animes .. das musst lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 engl untertitel 4tw^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

oder japanisch lernen. man lernts sogar n bisschen , wenn man nicht nur auf die subs achtet , sondern auch auf die sprache.

Btw , wie lange brauchste noch für die sigs?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> oder japanisch lernen. man lernts sogar n bisschen , wenn man nicht nur auf die subs achtet , sondern auch auf die sprache.
> 
> Btw , wie lange brauchste noch für die sigs?



3 / xx hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur atm wenig zeit .. 
mal kuken ob ich am weekend zeit finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> oder japanisch lernen. man lernts sogar n bisschen , wenn man nicht nur auf die subs achtet , sondern auch auf die sprache.
> 
> Btw , wie lange brauchste noch für die sigs?


also ich hab bis jetzt nur nande(aussprache, obs auch so geschrieben wird weiß ich net)= warum und bakka= dummkopf gelernt
und natürlich  noch dattebayo (das hat keine bedeutng sagt aber naruto immer im satz^^)


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Manga Love Story ist doch nur für Kinder, die denken, dass das lustig ist und für Kranke die kein' Sex haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich mein... komm schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Manga Love Story ist doch nur für Kinder, die denken, dass das lustig ist und für Kranke die kein' Sex haben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schon mal gelesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (4. Juni 2008)

zu NAruto: der MAnga ist gut. aber die Serie ist ja mal so elend lang hingezogen und außerdem in deutsch noch alles zensiert :/ schrecklich. ab shippuden wirds nen bissel besser aber naja..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein absoluten Leiblings Mangas und Animes sind:

Samurai Champloo
Black Lagoon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und Berserk

für alle die lieber Action, Spass und ne gute Story haben wollen !


edit: Mangas/Animes mit Love oder sowas kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich sowas nicht lese/anschaue


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> zu NAruto: der MAnga ist gut. aber die Serie ist ja mal so elend lang hingezogen und außerdem in deutsch noch alles zensiert :/ schrecklich. ab shippuden wirds nen bissel besser aber naja..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Cowboy Bebop nicht vergessen


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Schon mal gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaaah ich hab auch zwei Bände daheim..... und abgesehn davon, wie Makato mit Yura diverse Sexualkraktiken ausüben und ein Großteil der andren, auftretenden Charaktere ebenfalls beim Sex beobachtet werden können, hab ich bislang ausser immer wieder eingschobenen Studien über das Sexleben der (vorwiegend weiblichen) Bevölkerung von Japan keinen tieferen Sinn in M.L.S. entdecken können.
Ist das etwa anders?


----------



## se_BASTET (4. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Cowboy Bebop nicht vergessen



Stimmt, aber der kommt erst an 4. Stelle bei mir 
   und hat wie ich finde nicht so viel Langzeitwirkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber guter Tipp !


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Jaaah ich hab auch zwei Bände daheim..... und abgesehn davon, wie Makato mit Yura diverse Sexualkraktiken ausüben und ein Großteil der andren, auftretenden Charaktere ebenfalls beim Sex beobachtet werden können, hab ich bislang ausser immer wieder eingschobenen Studien über das Sexleben der (vorwiegend weiblichen) Bevölkerung von Japan keinen tieferen Sinn in M.L.S. entdecken können.
> Ist das etwa anders?


Am Anfang ja, aber später wirds immer besser.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Am Anfang ja, aber später wirds immer besser.




Der Sex oder die Story?


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Beides.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht immer mehr um Beziehung und so. Natürlich spielt Sex wie immer eine grosse Rolle. Gibt auch immer wieder ein paar Szenen wo man echt lachen muss und ein paar Tipss sind gar nicht so schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Ohweh, also am Ende doch harter Tobak....... kein geistloses rumgevögel?
..........Entäuschend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unfug, das wird schon gut so sein, wie es ist.
Ich les mal schön weiter Naruto.

Um ehrlich zusen, habe ich eien recht lange Pause eingelegt und gurke imMo bei Band 22 der Carlsen-Manga rum.

Na und? Ich find's gut.



Spoiler



Neji hat grad den Schleimfuzzi geplättet und Choji scheint tot zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also ich hab bis jetzt nur nande(aussprache, obs auch so geschrieben wird weiß ich net)= warum und bakka= dummkopf gelernt
> und natürlich  noch dattebayo (das hat keine bedeutng sagt aber naruto immer im satz^^)




baka = dummkopf
arigato = danke
Hai = ja
nande= warum
bi=biest
Kyu= neun

und noch ne ganze menge mehr. das ist natürlich nur aus naruto , hab aber kB alles , was ich da gelernt hab hierein zu schreiben , dauert zu lange ^^

Man muss nur gründlich zuhören und lesen. Mittlerweile kann ich mir soga n paar sätze zusammen bastel ( natürlich nur nach aussprache und unserer schrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

einzige was ich gut kenne ist bruder
o-nii-san xD

und hai hai hai lalala wo ist ein hai hai hai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juni 2008)

Ich bin gerade richtig deprimiert. Hab mal auf der Carlsen Homepage nachgeguckt wieviele Bände der Manga hat, den ich gerade lese. 
Aufgeführt waren 6 Bände, hatte mal irgendwo was von 13 gelesen. Naja, dass was mich deprimiert ist, dass es erst 3 Bände in Deutschland gibt, die ersten beiden habe ich jetzt durch.
Und Band 4 kommt erst im 1.8. auf den Markt. Band 6 sogar erst im Januar 2009.

Wie soll ich da im Film bleiben? Hab mich gerade so wunderprächtig in die Charaktere und ihre Geschichte versetzt :/


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade richtig deprimiert. Hab mal auf der Carlsen Homepage nachgeguckt wieviele Bände der Manga hat, den ich gerade lese.
> Aufgeführt waren 6 Bände, hatte mal irgendwo was von 13 gelesen. Naja, dass was mich deprimiert ist, dass es erst 3 Bände in Deutschland gibt, die ersten beiden habe ich jetzt durch.
> Und Band 4 kommt erst im 1.8. auf den Markt. Band 6 sogar erst im Januar 2009.
> 
> Wie soll ich da im Film bleiben? Hab mich gerade so wunderprächtig in die Charaktere und ihre Geschichte versetzt :/




Welcher denn?


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juni 2008)

Special A, find den voll klasse. Diese Art von sich anbahnender Romanze ist richtig lustig. Kannst dich ja mal schlau machen wennste willst^^


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Werd ich auf jede mal tun....!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> So, hier ist mal mein Bild. Habs nach meinem zuletzt gesehn nen Anime ausgesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was willst für hintergrund? farbe? style?

gleiches bei blood
ich kann schon einfach etwas machen aber ich weis ja nicht was euch so gefällt und keine lust alles 4mal zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit mient:
das hab ich ma gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vlt gefällts dir ja kp


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

sieht doch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Juni 2008)

> was willst für hintergrund? farbe? style?
> 
> gleiches bei blood
> ich kann schon einfach etwas machen aber ich weis ja nicht was euch so gefällt und keine lust alles 4mal zu machen smile.gif
> ...



Jo gefällt mir, wenn du jetzt nur noch unten meinen Namen hinsetzt bin ich happy^^


----------



## Rodney (8. Juni 2008)

Krieg ich auch sowas?!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

wie gesagt sendet mir was ihr genau wollt und vlt beschreibung
so da meinen namen noch oder sonst was und fertig

aber mit senden mein ich pm kein bock im forum seiten durchsuchen wo es gepostet wurd ... danke  name tu ich gleich hin


so:
bitte runterladen und sonst wo hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn alles auf meinen webspace gelinkt wird der wieder gelöscht und ich darf neu hohcladen = ich vergesse eure sachen und ihr habt ne leere sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin nid blöd und ich steh auch auf andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey minas ich hätte unter umständen nen downloadlink für alle folgen von OP aber den stell ich hie besser nicht rein ich zieh mir grade alle aber ich empfehlen nen rapid share premium acc dann ises leichter



Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich schalge op  oder dragonball vor naruto, da kenne ich mich perfekte aus  oder is's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo von dragonball hab ich auch alle mangas und ich lese sie immer wieder gern



Minastirit schrieb:


> ikki tousen ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab da was gefunden wenn noch bedarf besteht



Alanium schrieb:


> Kennt ihr "Noir"? Das lief mal mitten in der Nacht auf ViVa, hab ich immer heimlich geguckt. Massenhaft Leichen garantiert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noir bin ich auf die Serie abgefahren!!!!
wenn einer nen link zum angucken hat pls giev


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey minas ich hätte unter umständen nen downloadlink für alle folgen von OP aber den stell ich hie besser nicht rein ich zieh mir grade alle aber ich empfehlen nen rapid share premium acc dann ises leichter
> 
> 
> jo von dragonball hab ich auch alle mangas und ich lese sie immer wieder gern



anime weis ich auch *hust* 



Spoiler



http://anime-loads.org/anime-serien-gesamt.html


will bücher !!! so im bild format und ohne pornos (da post ich mal keinen link *g*)


----------



## Clamev (8. Juni 2008)

bin gestern Nacht so um hlab 5 mit Gantz fertig geworden.Muss sagen ist am schluss echt starker Tobak vor allem gegen Ende.Zu Beginn war ich immer irritiert weil man zugeschüttet wird mit nichtigkeiten naja aber gegen ende hmmm


----------



## Mondryx (8. Juni 2008)

So, habs jetzt in meiner Sigi! Danke Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

bidde .. aber ich würds noch an dein anderes teil anpassen

dein "bunny" 346px × 173px   my bild 500px × 200px

also einfach meins kleiner machen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

so jetzt habt ihrs geschafft...

ihr habt mich wieder auf anime und mangas heiß gemacht am we werd ich sofort in die stadt düsen und n paar mangas kaufen während ich animes zieh hehe (auch hentai obwohl die eig immer die selbe handlung haben XD)


----------



## Mondryx (8. Juni 2008)

Joa kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

so jetzt hab ich dank minas endlich auch einen clubausweis in meiner sigi^^

mit nami und nico 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was willst für hintergrund? farbe? style?
> 
> gleiches bei blood
> ich kann schon einfach etwas machen aber ich weis ja nicht was euch so gefällt und keine lust alles 4mal zu machen
> ...



Wie du willst , Am besten Hintergrund Schwarz mit roter schrift , 

Und :  BLACK ; Bl00d , also Bl00d hinter das black stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

hmm unter woche hab ich zuhause fast nie wirklich zeit -.-
kannst mir das bild nochmal per pm schicken? dann kuk ich mal xd


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm unter woche hab ich zuhause fast nie wirklich zeit -.-
> kannst mir das bild nochmal per pm schicken? dann kuk ich mal xd


moin alle zusammen

na minas na auch von der arbeit aus bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

ne vom kurs aus ^^ über proxy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2008)

Wieso kommt es mir eigentlich vor, dass hier "nur" Standard gelesen wird?
Ich habe momentan folgende Serien am laufen:

- Hellsing
- Oh my Goddess
- D.Gray-man
- Dragon Girls
- Death Note (abgeschlossen)
- Vagabond
- Bleach
- Naruto
- Neon Genesis Evangelion
- Get Bakers
- Yakitate
- Hikaru no Go
- Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso kommt es mir eigentlich vor, dass hier "nur" Standard gelesen wird?
> Ich habe momentan folgende Serien am laufen:
> 
> - Hellsing
> ...



Sidn coole Sachen bei, hab alles bis auf D.Gray-man, Vagabond und Yakitate als Anime gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin eh gerade mit Special A beschäftigt, morgen kommt Band 3 zu mir, dann gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. Juni 2008)

BTW , Is Hikarun no Go  , der Anime , anschaubar? 
hab mir bisher nur den Manga durchgelesen ( Im banzai damals ) 

Fand ihn aber nicht wert , zu Kaufen...

Also Konkret : Anime - gut? Lohnen zu gucken?


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Darf ich auch BLACK beitreten oder wie ist das?


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

zu Hikaru, laso ich dand den manga auch en bissel fad, besser gesagt das thema um das es geht.

und ichd enke es spricht nichts dagegen wenn du mitglied wirst^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

hasst du ein glied? dann bist du mit glied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spricht ja nix dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser das ich noch ne sig machen muss -.-^^

naja versuch mich zu verbessern aber ist halt nid soo leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

^^ minas kannste auch animierte sigis machen?^^ ..jetzt dreht er durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

gifs machen .. hmm kp noch nie gemacht aber das dauert ne ewikeit .. zumindest bei flash 30mal das selbe bild und bisle ändern -.- omg
edit meint: wobei .. wenn du nen film hast gehts ganz leicht glaubs .. hab so ein tool da funkt es soweit ich weis ^^


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso kommt es mir eigentlich vor, dass hier "nur" Standard gelesen wird?
> Ich habe momentan folgende Serien am laufen:
> 
> - Hellsing
> ...


so wenig mainstream hast du aber auch nicht grad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 death note hab ich auch mal gelesen bis ichd as ende erfuhr und da verging mir die lust auf das dazwischen. wieso leist man eigentlich oh my  goddess? xD


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Wenn du das wirklich tun würdest - Hammer!

Baust du mir Shika ein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

ich guck mal ob ich en vid finde^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich tun würdest - Hammer!
> 
> Baust du mir Shika ein?
> 
> ...



vlt möglich ein besseres bild davon? so kann ich ihn höchstens rechts unten hinstellen aber naja schaut dann auch bisle doof aus^^


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Dann muss ich mal suchen, was ich find.


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

How about this one?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

hmmm der text stört irgnedwie ..
müsst ich da abschneiden oder wär relativ grosser aufwand 

wie gesagt bin nicht der beste ich tu was ich kann ^^
wie heisst der kerl? vlt find ich gutes bild


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Das ist Shikamaru aus dem Nara-Clan, also Shikamaru Nara.

Ist das hier brauchbar, weil das find ich auch toll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

jo schaut schon besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lass mal per pm spammen über hintergrund und so will die anderen ja nicht belasten mit sinnlos spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. Juni 2008)

omg shika FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111einseinself

Is der beste char aus Naruto ^^

edith sagt : Nimm doch das Bild wo er sich Konzentriert ! Ich find das so geil! 
Also wo er in der Arena sitzt und diese Concentration haltung annimt! FTW!"


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> omg shika FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111einseinself
> 
> Is der beste char aus Naruto ^^



definitiv NICHT !!
sakura <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tt bonus > all

naja und naruto selber mit sexyjutsen find ich auch ganz doll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Shikamaru regelt.

Ich hab' mich sofort selbst wiederekannt, schon in den ersten Szenen, wo er auf gar nichts Lust hatte.

Klasse Kerl. 

Er und Choji! 

Absolut obergeil!



Minastirit schrieb:


> lass mal per pm spammen über hintergrund und so will die anderen ja nicht belasten mit sinnlos spam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaman, lass mal spammen.



Minastirit schrieb:


> sakura <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rein theoretisch müsste Jiraiya dir sehr sympathisch sein... ihr scheint gleiche Charaktereigenschaften aufzuweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

ich würde mich ja 100% mit Train aus Black Cat identifizieren^^ der tickt genauso wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch müsste Jiraiya dir sehr sympathisch sein... ihr scheint gleiche Charaktereigenschaften aufzuweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich auch schon gedacht wobei ich lieber vegeta aus dbz wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i'm comming from planet namek to destroy this planet ->>> WAAAAAAAAAAA supaaaa saiajin pew pew -> und dann mit bilma kinda bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jiraiya ist so ein alter knacker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder noch besser
der typ von countdown to delight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der kerl zwischen seiner schwester und der freundin seiner sis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> omg shika FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111einseinself
> 
> Is der beste char aus Naruto ^^
> 
> ...


Jiraya ist/



Spoiler



war


 der beste char in naruto.



Spoiler



schade das er von pain höchst wahrscheinlich gekillt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bin, wie gesagt, absolut ähnlich wie Shikamaru.
Gut, einen IQ über 200 hab ich nicht aber...
Ich hab in aller Regel auf rein garichts Lust...
Habe und werde mich nie mit irgendwem vergleichen...
Möchte garnihcts besondres sein...
Nur... ganz normal!
Ich kann viel mehr, als ich zeige...
Wenn ich wollte, wäre ich bestimmt ziemlich gut (v.A. in der Schule
Es gibt Gründe, für die ich mich motiveren kann, das sind vorallem meine Freunde...
Ich würde mich durchaus als jemand sehen der Gruppenleiterfunktionen annehmen kann...
Japp, so in etwa.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2008)

minastirit wenn die schlange nicht schon zu lang ist würd ich mich gerne auch für eine signatur anstellen^^
kannst du aus diesem bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und diesem spruch : Never Walk Alone
was machen?


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> minastirit wenn die schlange nicht schon zu lang ist würd ich mich gerne auch für eine signatur anstellen^^
> kannst du aus diesem bild:
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch schon ne Signatur xD. Für mich wäre das Bild ein wenig zu groß. Such dir doch ein paar Charaktere von Oce Piece aus, dann passt der Spruch immer noch.

Ist jetzt nur meine Meinung^^


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon ne Signatur xD. Für mich wäre das Bild ein wenig zu groß. Such dir doch ein paar Charaktere von Oce Piece aus, dann passt der Spruch immer noch.
> 
> Ist jetzt nur meine Meinung^^


nee sollen ja alle strawhats drauf sein^^. obwohl dann warte ich mal lieber bis der neue crewmember kommt (fischmensch?kami?^^)


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2008)

Und immer schön daran denken, die Signatur darf eine Gesamtgröße von 200px nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

huhu nox^^

so bind an mal off werde noch en bissel black cat lesen, weiß wer wo ich gute Black Cat bilder herbekomme  google will mir nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und immer schön daran denken, die Signatur darf eine Gesamtgröße von 200px nicht überschreiten.


immer diese Boo-männer ^^ dann eben nicht *beleidigt-wegdreh*^^
dachte man könnte es kleiner machen . naja such ich nochmal nach nem schicken bild von ruffy im gear 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:@ klunkerBlack cat bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


          sowas in etwa?
edit2: wieder @ klunker    stimmt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

das bild entspricht doch den regeln X*200 deins 900*175 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> huhu nox^^
> 
> so bind an mal off werde noch en bissel black cat lesen, weiß wer wo ich gute Black Cat bilder herbekomme  google will mir nichts sagen
> 
> ...



Guck mal hier liebes Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht ist da was bei, dass dir gefällt

http://www.animepaper.net/gallery/wallpapers/Black-Cat/


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

Danke^^ en paar schauen wirlich gut aus^^  aber warum liebes Klunker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juni 2008)

Weil sich das ziemlich weiblich anhört in verbindung mit deiner signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (10. Juni 2008)

*sich hier auch mal verewigt*
Anime 4 ever xD

Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, nebenbei mit AMV beschäftigt. Darf man sich am Thema beteiligen?


----------



## Klunker (10. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Weil sich das ziemlich weiblich anhört in verbindung mit deiner signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aso ok, Dank kuscheliges Mondryx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



DirrtyHaruka schrieb:


> *sich hier auch mal verewigt*
> Anime 4 ever xD
> 
> Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, nebenbei mit AMV beschäftigt. Darf man sich am Thema beteiligen?



Gerne doch, je mehr desto witziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ^^
per pm senden -.- und dann wenn ich ziet hab mach ich was
ahja wenn ne sig zu gross ist macht das bild kleiner .. gibt soviele tools dafür. kleiner machen ist einfach grösser nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bilder sind alle mex 200pixel hoch


----------



## se_BASTET (10. Juni 2008)

kann ich auch noch der Black Legion hier beitrten?
da muss minastirit aber noch ne sig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

müssen tu ich gar nichts
ich mache es nur wenn ich lust habe. 

naja muss nun glaubs noch 5 machen oder so .. also kanns bisle dauern da ich erst  wieder am weekend richtig zeit hab
udn wie gesagt .. bild per PM senden .. sonst vergess ichs


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (10. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gerne doch, je mehr desto witziger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr schön, danke xD 
Hier gibt's kostenlos Signaturen? *g*
Nein keine Sorge, ich wüsst eh nich was ich haben wollen würde.


----------



## se_BASTET (10. Juni 2008)

ich such mal nen tolles Bild von dem besten Manga babe ever... Revy..
aber schwierig da was brauchbares zu finden. wär zumindest sehr nett Minastirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

so ich guck auch mal wieder rein *G*


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich guck auch mal wieder rein *G*



Deine Signatur ist immer noch zu groß LordofDemons, bzw. hast du sie seit meiner PM garnicht verändert. Bitte hole das  so schnell wie möglich nach, sonst machen wir das für dich.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist immer noch zu groß LordofDemons, bzw. hast du sie seit meiner PM garnicht verändert. Bitte hole das  so schnell wie möglich nach, sonst machen wir das für dich.


ich kann von der arbeit aus darauf nicht zugreifen weis der teufel warum, aber sobald ich zu hause bin hol ich es nach wird so ca. 17:00 Uhr werden.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist immer noch zu groß LordofDemons, bzw. hast du sie seit meiner PM garnicht verändert. Bitte hole das  so schnell wie möglich nach, sonst machen wir das für dich.



ist doch nur 200pixel hoch?-.-

zumindest das rechte bild 
das linke ist bisle kleiner
hmm ok ist bisle breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (10. Juni 2008)

das wird jetzt hier wohl der Anime-Sig Thread
bzw der Black Legion/Squad/Club Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Olé!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

ihr hab meine Signatur beschnitten mein ein und alles wuhääää *heul schluchz* 

ach mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur weils knapp überm erlaubt war


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. Juni 2008)

some cheese according ur whine? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> some cheese according ur whine? ^^


yes please! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schittebön


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

hmm hervorragend ich danke dir james du darfst dich jetzt im garten hinter dem haus erhängen ich brauche dich nun nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja nun ist deine sig ja mehr als 200 pixel
200 pixel bild + text = ca 210 *g*

111elf
hier wär ne kleinere version die zu deinem andren passt was die höhe angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/LordofDemons2.jpg


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ich darf hat noxiel selbst geschrieben und wenn dann mach ich die 3 frauen kleiner ^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

bild + TEXT darfst aber nid
BILD <-- darfst

naja deine entscheidung ich fänds besser wenn beides gleich gross ist ..


----------



## Klunker (11. Juni 2008)

warum ist deine sigi eigentlih auf Dark X bla blubs seite verlinkt?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> warum ist deine sigi eigentlih auf Dark X bla blubs seite verlinkt?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



? hab gar keinen link ? -.-????
welche dark x seite?
gib mal link dahin
wenns aufm einen server gelinkt ist änder ich das bild in ein 2000 x 4000 pixel bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

nicht du er meint meine bilder das mit den 3 frauen geht zu DarkX


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

achso ^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juni 2008)

Was schaut ihr gerade zur Zeit für einen Anime? Ich hab aus langweile zum vierten mal Elfenlied angefangen. Bin gerade bei Folge 11. Find den immer wieder klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

Hab' mir heute Naruto 23, 24 und 25 bestellt!


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

hm ich hab mal Dears angefangen ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern^^ 
das Manga hatte irgendwie nicht den gleichen charm


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juni 2008)

Ja Dears ist ganz nett...wenn ich nur an den Wandschrank denke xD.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Juni 2008)

ich hab hunter x hunter endlich mal weiter lesen können, seit der pleite von banzai nicht weiter gelesen.
dabei ist mir aufgefallen das viele ideen aus hunter x hunter in naruto übernommen wurden. und das teilweise sehr offensichtlich. geht es da noch jemanden so?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2008)

puh gerade naruto folge 109-135 angeckukt echt anstrengend^^
hab schon angst gehabt das choji draufgeht^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Hab' mir heute Naruto 23, 24 und 25 bestellt!


1.<3 shikamaru
2.geile sig,ava.


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juni 2008)

In moment schaue ich Lucky Star. Ist ganz nett für zwischendurch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage welches Manga oder Anime hat euch zu diesem Hobby gebracht?
Bei mir war es das gute alte Akira schnell, brutal, episch ^^


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

Ps: das Manga  nicht das zu kurz geratene Anime^^


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juni 2008)

Bei mir war es das gute alte Dragon Ball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

gaius schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage welches Manga oder Anime hat euch zu diesem Hobby gebracht?



...ich hab' mir Banzai geholt.

Damit war es ein Misch, ein Misch aus Hunter X Hunter, naruto, Shaman King und Yu-Gi-Oh.

Angel Sanctuary auch...


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Bei mir war es das gute alte Dragon Ball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kame --- hame -- haaaa
oder die 4 folgen genkidama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pew pew  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Juni 2008)

ebenfalls das banzai, da das relativ unzensiert war , war ichs ehr enttäuscht von der deutschen anime version (naruto und yugioh) wenn man mal bedenkt wie die ersten mangas von yugioh waren und jetzt den ganzen sammelkartenmist sieht...-.-


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juni 2008)

Mein "erstes Mal" war eigentlich auch mit der Banzai, da es ideal ist um verschiedene Serien kennenzulernen.
Und der Yugioh Manga ist wirklich super, ich bekomm jetzt noch Lachkrämpfe wenn daran denke. Das hatte so einen "Hai-Alarm auf Mallorca"-Charme.


Und dann irgendwann hab ich entdeckt dass es auch gute Mangas gibt...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

ich bin durch Dragonball draugekommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Nacht,

ich bin grade beim durchforsten meiner Festplatte wieder auf alte Digimonsachen gestoßen und da fiel es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren das ich ja mal das Lied gesucht habe das bei Digimon Frontier immer eingespielt wurde wenn sich der "schwarze" der beiden Brüder verwandelt hat. Ich weis das is ziemlich konfus für euch aber wenns einer weis wie das Lied heißt hat er definitv was Gut bei mir.

Ich hoffe ihr findet was ich werd auch mal n paar mehr infos upen für euch!

MFG
Chris aka LoD

edit: das Lied hat iwas mit Befreiung von Ketten zu tun.
edit: der "schwarze" Bruder heißt K&#333;ichi
edit: ok das lied heißt NICHT "With broken Wings" das ist ein anders habe ich feststellen müssen
edit: da müsste es noch ein 2tes vido geben in dem koji digitiert und das zu Velgremon (oder so^^)


----------



## Tan (14. Juni 2008)

Was is Digimon?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

ne alte animeserie die mal im fernsehn war, guck mal auf youtube da kannste dir alles ansehen


----------



## Tan (14. Juni 2008)

Aja, ok, hab mal bei Wikipedia nachgeschaut.

Jetzt wo du´s sagst, ich glaub, ich hab da auch mal sowas geschaut, weiß aber nicht obs Digimon war...


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

Deine Sig hat mich vom Thema abgelenkt...worum gings nochmals?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darf man so porno-mässige Pics in der Sig haben?


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

Woher habt ihr eigentlich alle euren tollen Pics? zB @ LordofDemons  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (14. Juni 2008)

Jetzt wird er Dir gleich mit Stolz geschwellter Brust erzählen, das Noxiel höchstpersönlich die Sig abgesegnet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

Oh...Noxiel gefällt das Bild wohl auch..
Wir wissen über dich Bescheid Noxiel!!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ne alte animeserie die mal im fernsehn war, guck mal auf youtube da kannste dir alles ansehen



Wtf? Du nennst Digimon "alt"? Die [irgendwann] mal im Fernsehen lief?
Jetzt komm ich mir plötzlich alt und verbraucht vor. Wo hab ich eigentlich mein Gebiss hingelegt?


----------



## nalcarya (14. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wtf? Du nennst Digimon "alt"? Die [irgendwann] mal im Fernsehen lief?
> Jetzt komm ich mir plötzlich alt und verbraucht vor. Wo hab ich eigentlich mein Gebiss hingelegt?


Sowas ähnliches dachte ich auch grad :/

Obwohl ich auch noch recht jung war als Digimon hierzulande im Fernsehen lief, würde ich's niemals nie als einen alten Anime klassifizieren.

Bei dem Lied kann cih dir leider auch nciht weiterhelfen, ich hab nur die ersten 3 Staffeln gesehen. Aber eventuell gibt's nen OST wo der Titel in der Tracklist zu finden wäre?


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juni 2008)

Wozu haben wir überhaupt einen Anime / Manga Thread? Da gehts weiter!


----------



## Bankchar (14. Juni 2008)

Hier ist der Digimon Frontier Soundtrack http://www.amazon.de/Digimon-Frontier-Various/dp/B0001HOXJ6  dort kannste auch reinhören, vllt ist es ja dabei ^^

Btw. Digimon Staffel 1 > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

ok das ende der ersten staffel war der hammer ich hatte tränen in den augen. naja son bisschen aber nich viel und da war ich auch noch klein und zart besaitet


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

Da ich ja anscheinend ignoriert wurde nun nochmal:

Woher habt ihr eigentlich eure geilen Pics? (zB @ LordofDemon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Da ich ja anscheinend ignoriert wurde nun nochmal:
> 
> Woher habt ihr eigentlich eure geilen Pics? (zB @ LordofDemon)
> 
> ...


aaaaalso das BBLACC hat Minastirit gemacht! Probitch hab ich von Dark sonstwer und die anderen die ich in meinem MyBuffedprofil hab hab ich iwo gefunden.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das ende der ersten staffel war der hammer ich hatte tränen in den augen. naja son bisschen aber nich viel und da war ich auch noch klein und zart besaitet



jo , die erste staffel war ja auch am besten finde ich.

Ab der 2ten würde es arm , und seitdem die typen dann selbst zu digimons wurde ( WTF) hab ichs komplett abgeschoben.

Aber die erste Staffel , also wo die digimons dann noch die reale Welt angegriffen haben und so , war richtig geil!

BtW , kenn wer von euch Jin Roh?

Übelst geiler film , habn mir gestern gleich 2 mal hintereinander angeguckt , weils echt komplex ist Oo


----------



## gaius kamui (14. Juni 2008)

wenn du den film komplex fandest dann lies das manga^^


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

Kann mir wer sagen wie die schwarzhaarige aus One Piece heisst und vllt paar heisse Pics posten?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. Juni 2008)

gaius schrieb:


> wenn du den film komplex fandest dann lies das manga^^




jo werd ich mir wohl am Montag mal besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieviele Bände gibtsn davon?

Edit : Die schwarzhaarige heisst nico robin , glaube ich. Bin aber zu Faul nach pics zu suchen - die meisten sind eh nur hentais von ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

Ach genau robin =) vielen dank


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen wie die schwarzhaarige aus One Piece heisst und vllt paar heisse Pics posten?


posten würd ich dir keine aber ich hab da links mit hentai bildern aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das was für dich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so bidde schön shalor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s kenn ich denn als einziger die google bilder such?^^

edit: ich merk grad das mir der blick von robin auf dem letzen bild sehr gut gefällt
edit2: bei der suche kamen auf ein vernünftiges bild ca. 8 hentai-pics^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

wie suchst du wenn du 8 hentai pics kriegst??
sag mal das suchwort also bei "Nico Robin" "Robin One Piece", "ONe Piece", "Nami", etc. krieg ich nur normales.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

ok ich nehm alles zurück und sage /sign


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

"nico robin" <-- mit dem ausrufezeichen da das für google heißt die wörter nicht getrennt von eina ander zu suchen. also als normales bild betrachte ich welche aus anime und manga (keine fanarts) spätestens ab seite 3 siehst du nico robin nur ziemlich spärlich bekleidet
edit: @ lordofdemons    ich habs gesagt ...^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

die bilder kannte ich schon alle (bitte frage nicht woher aber ich habe eine dunkle vergangenheit)-.- schön wärs wenn ich das als spaß sagen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die bilder kannte ich schon alle (bitte frage nicht woher aber ich habe eine dunkle vergangenheit)-.- schön wärs wenn ich das als spaß sagen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach das kennt man doch. mal schnell nach nem manga im inet gesucht, auf die falsche seite geklickt und hängen geblieben^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

genau ich bin da ausversehen gelandet da hast du vollkommen recht *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

ich bedanke mich mal für die hilfe bei der suche nach dem Digimon lied.

ich habs gefunden!

DANKE

MFG
Chris aka LoD


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

Elch power

Chopper fan n1

(sry das musste raus ich liebe diesen kleinen süßen elch)


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> "nico robin" <-- mit dem ausrufezeichen da das für google heißt die wörter nicht getrennt von eina ander zu suchen. also als normales bild betrachte ich welche aus anime und manga (keine fanarts) spätestens ab seite 3 siehst du nico robin nur ziemlich spärlich bekleidet
> edit: @ lordofdemons    ich habs gesagt ...^^



ab seite 3?
das hier ist bei mir auf seite 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/663/robinchanfe9.jpg

Btw das mit den sig's kann bisle dauern da ich in 3 wochen teilabschluss prüfungen hab sprich am weekend fast keine zeit und unter woche sowiso nid ..
nur das ihr euch nicht fragt ob ich es vergessen hab oder keine lust oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

das bild ist doch maximal n Ecchi

edit: viel erfolg bei der prüfung minas


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

jo das schon naja wer solche bilder mit der google suche sucht der hat selbst nen problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lalala neue (h) animes gefunden lalala ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber such immer noch eine seite mit normalen animes zum lesen ... ich dreh durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo das schon naja wer solche bilder mit der google suche sucht der hat selbst nen problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://realitylapse.com
http://anime-loads.org/
bidde scheen minas. mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar wie man animes liest^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

ne mein die bücher <--

sowas wie love hina nur halt ohne .... 
conan bände u.s.w



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juni 2008)

muss naruto schauen *schlaft fast ein aber geht weitergugen*


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne mein die bücher <--
> 
> sowas wie love hina nur halt ohne ....
> conan bände u.s.w


jo anime-loads.org hat beide mangas vorrätig. allerdings nicht zum online lesen aber zum downloaden muss man sich auch nicht anmelden oder ähnliches


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

so mal ein kleiner aufruf gibt es hier keine OP fan´s?meldet euch doch 

**heul**


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juni 2008)

Passt auf vorüber ihr hier quatscht...


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> so mal ein kleiner aufruf gibt es hier keine OP fan´s?meldet euch doch
> 
> **heul**


klar gibts die^^ 2 seiten nach hinten geblättert und du siehst wie ich nach na op sig frage^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

und an meiner sigi siehst du das ich einer bin


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

bin immer zu spat 

is es noch zu spat nochmal damit anzufangen?


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jo anime-loads.org hat beide mangas vorrätig. allerdings nicht zum online lesen aber zum downloaden muss man sich auch nicht anmelden oder ähnliches



ach -.- besser kuken 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> bin immer zu spat
> 
> is es noch zu spat nochmal damit anzufangen?


what?


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

wie what??


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

also ich liebe one piece

besonders nami .. auf mein handy hintergrundbild kuk
find op cool 

nami > zorro > nico > ruffy > rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

Chopper is mein mega Favorit find ihn so cool und erst das was passiert nach 3 rumbel ball´s boa

dan Sanji wegen frauen freak out**jeder weis was damit gemeint ist **

und dan robin **grrr*sexy lady xD


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

one piece ist mein lieblingsmanga .für infos über op kann ich nur opwiki.org empfehlen mehr hintergrundwissen gibts nirgends

edit: mein lieblingschar ist ruffy. mit seinen geartechnicken ist er einfach mal unschlagbar. ich wette mit gear2 kann er i-wann so heißt laufen das aoji ihn nicht mehr frosten kann^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

hat schon wer ein par von den neuen folgen gesehen?die sind der knuller hier folge 345 mit untertitel sind 3 teileOP 345 

Chopper´s Traum is leide rin 2 teile hab das ganze nicht mehr gefunden 
Teil 1
Teil 2

viel spass


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> hat schon wer ein par von den neuen folgen gesehen?die sind der knuller hier folge 345 mit untertitel sind 3 teileOP 345
> 
> Chopper´s Traum is leide rin 2 teile hab das ganze nicht mehr gefunden
> Teil 1
> ...


die animes guck ich mir selten an, les lieber die mangas und da bin ich immer aufn aktuellen stand^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

ich zieh grad alle OP folgen ^^ bin schon bei folge 60 XD


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

won wo?


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> won wo?


also jetzt komm ich mir veräppelt vor^^ guck nur eine seite zurück, da hab ich 2 links gepostet


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Rexo ich würds dir ja gerne schicken wie aber man KANN dir keine PNs schicken ich würde das mal ändern


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Rexo ich würds dir ja gerne schicken wie aber man KANN dir keine PNs schicken ich würde das mal ändern




gern nur ich hab keinen schimer wie ich das einstelle xD bin ein buffed n***(mag das wirt nicht ganz so dolle)


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

tja dann kann ichs dir halt auch nicht sagen dann nimd ie links auf der vorseite


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

wenn die sendungen nur nicht so lange gehen würden -.- kukst paa folgen an und schon ist halber tag dahin
ich les aber auch immer bücher im tv find ich fehlen paar sachen weis auch nid 
mir gefallen animes zum lesen halt besser


----------



## Kangrim (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn die sendungen nur nicht so lange gehen würden -.- kukst paa folgen an und schon ist halber tag dahin
> ich les aber auch immer bücher im tv find ich fehlen paar sachen weis auch nid
> mir gefallen animes zum lesen halt besser



Animes zum lesen? du meinst mangas?^^

Naja ich hab letztens Fullmetal Alchemist alle folgen + den film geschaut, und es war der beste Anime den ich jeh gesehen hab. *schwärm*
Den manga würde ich auch gerne lesen, nur bin ich zu faul und habe keine lust das ganze auchnoch die ganze zeit gedanklich in deutsch zu übersetzen. Wei jemand obs ne deutsche version davon gibt?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juni 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Animes zum lesen? du meinst mangas?^^
> 
> Naja ich hab letztens Fullmetal Alchemist alle folgen + den film geschaut, und es war der beste Anime den ich jeh gesehen hab. *schwärm*
> Den manga würde ich auch gerne lesen, nur bin ich zu faul und habe keine lust das ganze auchnoch die ganze zeit gedanklich in deutsch zu übersetzen. Wei jemand obs ne deutsche version davon gibt?



Ja, den Manga gibt es auch in deutsch.

P.S. In Manga-Fragen empfehle ich den hier.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ja, den Manga gibt es auch in deutsch.
> 
> P.S. In Manga-Fragen empfehle ich den hier.




puh , sehr nice! Thx , hast mit den Sonntag abend gerettet ^^

Sowas habe ich schon als gesucht ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

naja wärend kara nun 5 bände von one piece gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pew pew^^
scheiss rapidshare hat immer so lange


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir gerade die restlichen bis zur 47 gekauf bin aber gerade bei der 26 am lesen.

Dann hab ich mir letztens noch den Film: "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang" geguckt. Ein echt genialer Film.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

ich glaub ich mach demnächst großbestellung alle bände OP BÄM sag ich nur BÄM!


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja wärend kara nun 5 bände von one piece gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da gibts nen trick. router ausschalten , kurz warten und wieder anschalten. dadurch wird dir eine neue ip zugewiesen und rapidshare denkt du bist ein anderer der zum ersten mal läd und daher auch kein cd hat.

edit: ich hab vier oone piece bände vom carlsen verlag zu hause, muss aber sagen das mir die übersetzungen teilweise nicht gefallen. eine attacke von sanji heißt rindergoulasch -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da gibts nen trick. router ausschalten , kurz warten und wieder anschalten. dadurch wird dir eine neue ip zugewiesen und rapidshare denkt du bist ein anderer der zum ersten mal läd und daher auch kein cd hat.


weiste auch n trick wie ich den download bei cryptload abkürzen kann?

oder habt ihr direkt rapidshare links für die OP folgen bin grade bei Folge 60


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> weiste auch n trick wie ich den download bei cryptload abkürzen kann?
> 
> oder habt ihr direkt rapidshare links für die OP folgen bin grade bei Folge 60


sofern du das manga meinst, das lad ich immer von anime-loads.org. da startet der download gleich und geht nciht über rapidshare oder cryptload. wie es beim anime aussieht weis ich nicht.
ein trick für cryptload kenn ich nicht aber wenns nach dem gleichen prinzip wie rapidshare aufgebaut ist dürfte das mit dem router auchd a klappen.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da gibts nen trick. router ausschalten , kurz warten und wieder anschalten. dadurch wird dir eine neue ip zugewiesen und rapidshare denkt du bist ein anderer der zum ersten mal läd und daher auch kein cd hat.
> 
> edit: ich hab vier oone piece bände vom carlsen verlag zu hause, muss aber sagen das mir die übersetzungen teilweise nicht gefallen. eine attacke von sanji heißt rindergoulasch -.-



jo den kenn ich auch aber wärend ner inni router bisle abschalten is ned sooo der hit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sofern du das manga meinst, das lad ich immer von anime-loads.org. da startet der download gleich und geht nciht über rapidshare oder cryptload. wie es beim anime aussieht weis ich nicht.
> ein trick für cryptload kenn ich nicht aber wenns nach dem gleichen prinzip wie rapidshare aufgebaut ist dürfte das mit dem router auchd a klappen.


ich rede vom anime da bin ich bei folge 60 und ich werds mal mit dem router versuchen auch wenn das recht stressig wird (ich wohne im keller der router ist im 1ten stock -.-)


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich rede vom anime da bin ich bei folge 60 und ich werds mal mit dem router versuchen auch wenn das recht stressig wird (ich wohne im keller der router ist im 1ten stock -.-)



meiner ist neben dem bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja aber find neue rapidshare troztdem shit
tippen sie den code ein mit der katze. . katze? welche fucking katze sehen doch alle fast so aus .. ah das fette teil narf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und weil mein automatisches download tool deswegen nimmer funkt ... scheiss teil .. sonst runterladen router resettet und weiter geladen .. hab das tool geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meiner ist neben dem bildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das habe ich auch weil cryptload auch mit rapidshare zusammenhängt allerdings hab ich shcon so viel gezogen das sich bei mir die codes von selber eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is kein witz ich mach euch gern n vid davon

allerdings müsste mir jemand erklären wie man ein vid von seinem desktop macht 0o


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das habe ich auch weil cryptload auch mit rapidshare zusammenhängt allerdings hab ich shcon so viel gezogen das sich bei mir die codes von selber eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt das funkt wieder?
mal neue version suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx man

naja bin nun pennen cucu


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das habe ich auch weil cryptload auch mit rapidshare zusammenhängt allerdings hab ich shcon so viel gezogen das sich bei mir die codes von selber eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja für ein vid brauchste ein programm aber ich kann dir sagen wie du ein screenshot von deinem bildschirm machst.
du drückst die "drucken"-taste auf deinem keyboard. jetzt öffnest du paint und wähslt einfügen aus. jetzt hast du den screenshot. musst nur noch abspeichern


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja für ein vid brauchste ein programm aber ich kann dir sagen wie du ein screenshot von deinem bildschirm machst.
> du drückst die "drucken"-taste auf deinem keyboard. jetzt öffnest du paint und wähslt einfügen aus. jetzt hast du den screenshot. musst nur noch abspeichern


das mitm screen kannte ich gott sei dank schon (wär ja peinlich gewesen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt das funkt wieder?
> mal neue version suchen
> 
> 
> ...


kein prob wenns ums saugen geht einfach PN ich weis wos langgeht (nurn scherz ich hab von pc unzo kein ahung ich LASSE mir alles einrichten so das ich nur noch 1nen knopf drücken brauche)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juni 2008)

auch wenns saugen spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könntent wir trotzdem wieder zurück zum main theman kommen?

Höre stampfen und fühle schon starke Erschütterungen , das deutet an , das Noxiel schon fast vor der tür stehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> auch wenns saugen spass macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist denn ein"Noxiel"?^^ spaß beiseite: ich hatte ja schonmal was in den raum geworfen aber da ist keiner drauf angesprungen. gut ich formulier es drastischer. naruto hat ideen von hunter x hunter geklaut. zummindest anfangs da hunter x hunter ein jahr früher rauskam. durch die vielen ausfälle des mangakas kann hunter x hunter dann aber später auch von naruto geklaut haben.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juni 2008)

WTF?

Wo ist denn bitte was von naruto bei HxH geklaut - oder umgekehrt?

Ich seh da keinerlei ähnlichkeiten ^^

Ich meine , ist fast so , als hätte dragonball von Sailormoon geklaut =P


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

gut ich nenn beispiele
- die testrunde im wald ; bei naruto sind rollen, bei hunter x hunter die plaketten
- die großer bruder kleiner bruder rivalität
- die teilung der energien(nen; chackra) in verschiedene kategorien (die wie ich finde zwar verschieden klingen, im prinzip aber aus gleiche hinauskommen)
- augen von killua; augen von sasuke (beide sind auch noch so ziemlich die letzten ihres clans)
- ich könnt noch mehr auflisten aber keine lust^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gut ich nenn beispiele
> - die testrunde im wald ; bei naruto sind rollen, bei hunter x hunter die plaketten
> - die großer bruder kleiner bruder rivalität
> - die teilung der energien(nen; chackra) in verschiedene kategorien (die wie ich finde zwar verschieden klingen, im prinzip aber aus gleiche hinauskommen)
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen:
- beide Manga werden spiegelverkehrt gelesen
- beide Künstler nutzten Tinte

Spaß beiseite. Also ich denke, diese Ähnlichkeiten sind eher zufälliger Natur, als da da jemand aktiv vom anderen abgeschaut hätte. Gerade Chakra bzw. Chi und deren Aufteilung ist in Asien so weit verbreitet und blickt auf eine so alte und lange Tradition zurück, das da wohl niemand von sich behaupten kann, die Idee zuerst gehabt zu haben.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen:
> - beide Manga werden spiegelverkehrt gelesen
> - beide Künstler nutzten Tinte
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Also ich denke, diese Ähnlichkeiten sind eher zufälliger Natur, als da da jemand aktiv vom anderen abgeschaut hätte. Gerade Chakra bzw. Chi und deren Aufteilung ist in Asien so weit verbreitet und blickt auf eine so alte und lange Tradition zurück, das da wohl niemand von sich behaupten kann, die Idee zuerst gehabt zu haben.


das behaupte ich auch nicht. ich habs ja wie gesagt auch nur drastischer formuliert, meinte aber eher das da parallelen bestehen. zumal viele mangakas ja auch zugeben inspieriert worden zu sein. z.b. der mangaka von naruto war/ist ein großer fan von dragonball was man auch an einigen stellen sieht.
ich glaub, das alle erfolgreichen mangakas im gleichen story-kurs waren wo sie bausteine bekommen haben zu "wie mach ich eine gute story"^^ man muss sie nur noch zusammensetzen.
aber ein beispiel mag ich noch nennen. vergleich killua mit sasuke.
beide haben eine schwere kindheit 
beide sind naturtalente (ok das ist glaube normal in solchen geschichten^^)
beide den bruderkonflikt
beide finden ihren besten freund im hauptcharackter
beide entwickeln eine affinität zu elektroattacken.
an dieser stelle lassen sich noch mehr vergleiche ziehen, aber letztendlich denke ich auchd as es einfach nur bausteine sind die bei beiden zufällig gleich sind.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2008)

Wenn wir ganz kritisch sind, geht die neuzeitliche Manga Kunst ohnehin auf Osamu Tezuka zurück und somit hat jeder, ob nun Kishimoto, Toriyama oder Oda abgekupfert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn wir ganz kritisch sind, geht die neuzeitliche Manga Kunst ohnehin auf Osamu Tezuka zurück und somit hat jeder, ob nun Kishimoto, Toriyama oder Oda abgekupfert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sind wir ja nicht. sonst könnt ich nach einem manga sagen ich hab sie alle gehabt xD

p.s geht es manchen genauso wie mir auch so auf den 



Spoiler



fingerhut


 das man immer ne woche aufs neue chapter warten muss? das macht mich immer total kirre. am schlimmsten ist es wenn im manga davor nur gequatscht wurde^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2008)

Ich lese meine Manga ausschließlich als veröffentliches Printmedium. Mit diesem runterladen, der einzelnen Chapter, fange ich garnicht erst an. Davon abgesehen hasse ich Cliffhanger.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich lese meine Manga ausschließlich als veröffentliches Printmedium. Mit diesem runterladen, der einzelnen Chapter, fange ich garnicht erst an. Davon abgesehen hasse ich Cliffhanger.


sehr löblich. ich als schüler will noch nicht so viel zur deutschen marktwirtschaft beitragen ( das schöne geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da ich eben net viel knete hab. plus ich lern etwas englisch. aber gerade bei deiner methode muss dich das doch extrem wurmen, da dauerts ja noch länger bis man erfährt wie es weiter geht. ich könnte das nicht aushalten^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2008)

Dafür freut man sich umso mehr, außerdem hat man etwas zum anfassen, blättern, schmökern etc. Man kann es mal eben überall mit hinnehmen. Die Zeit überbrücken, die es dauert den Rechner anzumachen, oder nebenher lesen während man versucht eine Schüssel Cornflakes auszulöffeln. Als Sitzungsblatt wenn auf der Toilette mal wieder keine Zeitung bereit liegt und und und.... es gibt soviele sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeiten.

Außerdem kann ich mit meinem Kauf einigermaßen sicherstellen, dass die Quelle nicht versiegt. Die [hier bitte passendes Schimpf- bzw. Fäkalwort eintragen] von EMA haben Yakitate ausgesetzt, da die Verkaufszahlen so lausig waren, als das sich das Fortführen gelohnt hätte. Das selbe haben sie auch schon mit Get Backers gemacht, da allerdings auf Probe den Verkauf wieder angefangen. Je weniger Leute sich ihre Manga kaufen und dafür im Internet die Chapter lesen, umso wahrscheinlicher das die Verleger keine Risiken mehr eingehen und dann nur noch Einheitsbrei lizensieren. Shonen-ai und Yaoi läuft ja schließlich immer *shiver*


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

mit dem schmökern hasst du recht. etwas in der hand zu haben (jaja ich weis was einige da jetzt bestimmt denken^^) ist immer ein gutes gefühl , gerade für die berühmte klositzungen (*hör auf stereotype das so zweideutig zu machen *schimpf**^^). das prob ist halt das einige übersetzungen einfach mal mist sind und die deutsche zensur tat noch kaum einen manga gut (obwohl es im printmedium noch geht). da ist es nicht verwunderlichd as viele ihre mangas wo anders her holen.

edit: so sehr ich diese unterhaltung auch genossen hab, ich muss jetzt heiern gehen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juni 2008)

erm , noxiel wird mir immer sympatischer =P

Mangas lesen und kaufen ! 

so  muss das sein!

Achso , mal ne ganz grundlegende Frage Back to Topic :

Wie seid ihr eigntlich auf Mangas / Animes gekommen?

Als um ganz ehrlih zu sein , war der erste anime , den ich damals geguckt habe... Sailor Moon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann kam Pokemon - wo ich übrigens die erste Staffel immernoch saukomisch finde , slapstick ftw.

Und dann , durch zufall Dragonball . damit hat dann auch meine Manga-Sammelleidenschaft angefangen =P


----------



## Klunker (16. Juni 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu =)

Im moment lese ich 3 Mangas und schaue einen Anime.

2 von den 3 Mangas kaufe ich mir.  Black Cat und One Piece..wie Noxiel schon sagte, das smökern eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  abend im bett nochmal Train anschauen wie er seine Gegner überlistet ist schon entspannend.

Nunja den dritten Manga, naruto, lese ich jeden samstag im internet, da ich immer wissen will wie es denn un weitergeht.

Der Anime ist Full Metall Alchemist, die serie ist einfach der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider weicht der Anime ziemlich vom Manga ab, sodass ich mir wohl den Manga auch mal kaufen werden...naja das problem sit eben...das Geld :'(

Entschuldigt bitte meine Rechtschreibung und Gramatik....bin gerade net so auf der höhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: mein erster Anime war Kickers..wobei kann man Mega man als anime bezeichnen?


----------



## Guibärchen (16. Juni 2008)

*OMG... das is so Fucjing gut!*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=J2avdf289OY


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2008)

Unbewußt war ich schon seit der Kindheit Anime Fan. Kickers, Sailormoon, Captain Tsubasa, Rock 'n' Cop, Robin Hood etc waren alles Serien die ich früher aktiv geschaut habe, auch ohne zu wissen, dass sie allesamt aus Japan stammten. Wirklich bewußt über mein Hobby, habe ich mich seit der Veröffentlichung des Liedes "King of my Castle" vom Wamdue Project, informiert. Einige werden sich erinnern, in dem Musikvideo kamen Ausschnitte von GitS. Nachgeforscht und BÄM, Nox turns into a Anime / Manga Geek.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

Kickers (war doch fussball oder? hab ich auch gekukt .. (war doch das voll übertriebene aufziehen und dnn mit xfacher ulta speed ins toor hauen?))
Sailormoon .. jajo wer hat sie nicht geliebt die verwandlungs effeckte? ui da sah man ja was uiiii (ich war jung und brauchte das geld ehm .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na das war was anderes ... naja mochte die)

dann dbz eigentlich mein richtiger anfang .. 
später ziemlich jeden shit gesehen
pokemon -> digimon -> yu gi oh (ok yu gi oh fand ich relativ lange cool .. )
conan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 one piece 
card captor sakura (jo ich fand sie süss damals ..)
ehm da gabs noch so eine diebin die so ein rotes kleid anhatte ach wie hies die ... hatte auch so verwandlungs effekte wie sailormoon 

etwas später dann nur noch:
conan, one piece, dbz (und ja ich find nami immer noch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) , inuyasha <-- FUCK RTL2 .. haben abgesetzt bevor fertig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , shaman king

also hat alles mit den kickers angefangen .. tjo das kommt davon wenn man am weekend tv anhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verisse schuhl zeit als man noch am mittwoch tv kuken konnte


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm da gabs noch so eine diebin die so ein rotes kleid anhatte ach wie hies die ... hatte auch so verwandlungs effekte wie sailormoon


Jeanne - Die kamikaze Diebin ??

Ich hab schon als kleiner Junge alles geguckt was so im Fernseher kam wo für mich das alles noch Zeichentrick war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juni 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so zur zeit liest ^^

Atm lese ich z.B. Monster, Dgm, Conan (das sind so die mangas die ich mir fast regelmäßig kaufen wenn geld vorhanden ist^^) und im i-net lese ich dann noch naruto, op, bleach, es21, fairy tail, katekyo hitman reborn, soul eater und doubt^^

Animes schaue ich eher selten, da ich sie auch net runterladen will und kb auf youtube quali habe =/


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so hies die
fand allgemein alle anime sendungen cool sobald es ne schöne frau und kampf drin hatte
hmm jo dbz(bulma .. am anfang zumindest war nur die da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) one piece (nami/nico) shaman king (die mit der perlen kette) sailormoon (so ziemlich alle) , inuyasha (kamogme) , ccsakura (sakura^^ wer hätte das gedacht) , conan (ran und später die andere da -.- namen 4tl) , yu gi oh (will die magier karte *g* und dann tea oder trea? kp )

najo bin nid so gut im namen merken XD


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Im Momnet nur One Piece bis ich durch bin, habe aber noch neben bei ein paar Serien offen

- King of Hell
- Chonchu
- 100% Strawberry
- BAA: Last Order
- Naruto
- Dragonball
- Manga Love Story
- Gunslinger Girl
- Hellsing
- Vampire Hunter D
- Priest
und noch ein paar mehr die mir gerade nicht in den Sinn kommen


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

Atm lese ich nur one piece
für rest hab ich keine zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und conan aufm klo (bibliothek 4tw^^)

rest ziwschen durch mal aber nicht so aktiv


----------



## Guibärchen (16. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Im Momnet nur One Piece bis ich durch bin,


also 2032


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so zur zeit liest ^^
> 
> Atm lese ich z.B. Monster, Dgm, Conan (das sind so die mangas die ich mir fast regelmäßig kaufen wenn geld vorhanden ist^^) und im i-net lese ich dann noch naruto, op, bleach, es21, fairy tail, katekyo hitman reborn, soul eater und doubt^^
> 
> Animes schaue ich eher selten, da ich sie auch net runterladen will und kb auf youtube quali habe =/



Momentan les ich eigentlich nur Alita: Last Order und 20th Century Boy(wobei ich hier ein Abo habe, nicht dass die das Ding wieder einstellen wollen). Ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach neuem Stoff, leider ist das gar nichtmal so einfach.
Im Internet les ich höchstens um die Serie zu testen.


----------



## Guibärchen (16. Juni 2008)

Ich las net locker... schauts mal an xD is die übelste deathnote adaption!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=J2avdf289OY


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> also 2032


ach was

werd sicher diesen Monat noch fertig werden mit den 47 Bänden dann muss auch ich immer warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> also 2032



awas soviele gibts gar nid
ca 60 oder 70 bände ..


----------



## nalcarya (16. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich lese meine Manga ausschließlich als veröffentliches Printmedium. Mit diesem runterladen, der einzelnen Chapter, fange ich garnicht erst an. Davon abgesehen hasse ich Cliffhanger.


*schnief*
Ich hab schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt, dass es solche Leute noch gibt. Wenn ich kein Geld für etwas hab, dann kann ich's halt nicht haben. Ende & aus. Nun ja, für diese Diskussion sind wir hier wohl nicht unbedingt an der richtigen Stelle.
Allerdings kann der Cliffhanger beim Printmedium noch viel fieser sein, wenn man nämlich ganze Monate auf die Veröffentlichung des nächsten Bandes warten muss. Was auch wieder die gute Seite hat dass man nach einigen Monaten wieder genug vergessen hat, dass es sich lohnt alles nochmal in einem Zug zu lesen, zumindest geht es mir meist so.

Im Moment hab ich noch ungelesen nur Eden 12-15 und das Subway to Sally Storybook (vom letzten Besuch im Koblenzer Zeitgeist, als mein Freund sich ein komplettes D&D 4th Edition Regelwerk kaufte \o/), da muss ich mich langsam mal ranmachen. 
Wobei es bei dem StS Sotrybook nicht viel zu lesen geben dürfte, die Texte kenn ich eh alle auswendig *g*


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Nur gedrucktes ist wahres. Ich habe bis jetzt nur so Probeseiten auf den offiziellen Seiten gelesen um zu sehen ob der Manga etwas für mich ist aber sobald es mir gefällt wird es in Papierform gekauft. Hmm, ich glaub ich brauche bald schon wieder neue Bücherregale. Da gibt es leider nur ein Problem. Kein Platz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Animes ist es es leider etwas anderes, da die deutschen Preise einfach viel zu überrissen sind und in der Schweiz gleich noch ein Stück höher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (16. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ach was
> 
> werd sicher diesen Monat noch fertig werden mit den 47 Bänden dann muss auch ich immer warten
> 
> ...


wolt damit nur subtiel zum ausdruck bringen das ich davon ausgehe das der manga noch ewig weitergeht xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juni 2008)

was auch nichts schlechtes hat ^^

Btw , hab mir deathnote grade mal in bissl an der arbeit angeschaut.

wenn ich heute @ home bin , wird erstmal weitergeguckt =P


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

ich will mal ganz einfach fragen ob einer eine Inet-Seite kennt auf der man GÜNSTIG und SCHNELL Mangas kaufen kann.

Man beachte bitte das in CAPS geschriebene.

edit: schnell bezieht sich auf die LIeferzeit


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2008)

Amazon, denn günstiger wirst du keine Manga finden, da die meisten Verlage Festpreise haben. Und über die Lieferzeit gibt es nichts zu makeln. Express Sendung kostet mehr, dafür ist das Paket in 24h da.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

noxiel du wirst mir immer sympathischer <3


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juni 2008)

wobei ich es bevorzuge in den nächstbesten Comicladen zu gehn ( CoGa [Comic Galerie] ) bei uns in Kassel ^^

Ich stöber dann in der riesigen Manga ecke rum ( ca 100m² ) da findet auch mal was  , was man im internet einfach übersieht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nur gedrucktes ist wahres. Ich habe bis jetzt nur so Probeseiten auf den offiziellen Seiten gelesen um zu sehen ob der Manga etwas für mich ist aber sobald es mir gefällt wird es in Papierform gekauft. Hmm, ich glaub ich brauche bald schon wieder neue Bücherregale. Da gibt es leider nur ein Problem. Kein Platz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap wenn man vergleicht was diese bei den japaner kosten .. 
finde 10chf einfach verdammt viel für ein buch das ich in 30min ca gelesen hab. klar sind sie cool aber 10chf ist nunmal fast soviel wie ein mittag essen (ca 16chf^^)


naja ich lese die mangas die es in unserer bibilothek gibt .. naja sind leider nicht so viele (alle conan und das wars dann auch ziemlich -.-) und ansonsten halt internet. ich hätte keine probs mit 5chf oder so aber 10 ist nunmal ZU viel


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juni 2008)

darf man fragen wieviel 1chf in Euro ist?

Bei uns kosten die manga zwischen 5,50€ (normalpreis) bis hin zu 9,50€ (Manga die nur alle 3 oder 4 monate erscheinen , dafür aber auch ca 50 Seiten mehr haben , oder andere Parnellgrößen haben )


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Im Moment ist der Kurs glaub 1 Euro = 1,60 Fr.

Und Minas also ich finde nur noch selten Mangas die so 10 Fr. kosten, die meisten sind schon 13 Fr. oder mehr.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

jo 10 war halt bisle billig ^^
dann halt 13 .. noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



japan kostet es vlt 1 franken die jagen einfach verdammt viel für sich selbst raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider

und für die oft scheisse übersetzung .. <-- mag englische besser

edit meint:
und nun back to topic geht hier um anime nicht um den preis oder von wo ^^

<-- am one piece 20 lesen von 50 die bis jetzt out sind ^^


----------



## boogi18 (16. Juni 2008)

Naruto Ftw!!
Habe alle Filme und Folgen und mangas XD


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

sodele
one piece bin ich nun band 24 ca ^^¨

btw wie macht man so einen "hide" text?
irgendwie bekomm ich über proxy keine bbcode hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruffy hat den ollen croco pwnt und sie sind nun von der marine am abhauen (nid gaz fertig gewörden heute morgen mit lesen^^)


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

bei mir ist jetzt grad der grosse Krieg in Skypia

krass wie die teils abgemeuchelt werden, tja sowas sieht man noch nicht mal im unzensierten Anime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

soweit bin ich noch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab erst vor ner woche von anfang wieder gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber massaker in albasta und co ist soo geil
blut bäm nuke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zorro vs mr1 .. alles kipt zusammen aber zorro wins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenn nami mal mehr zeigen könnte *g* ..)
freu mich schon auf zuhause und next lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

oh ja

Nami und Vivi am baden  *sabber*


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

genau da dacht ich nur wtf will auch da sein wo die "spanner" waren XD
nunja dafür gibts da den 2ten teil von one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr will ich hier mal nid sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Minas dein Postfach ist voll  ^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

Da wir uns gerade über One Piece unterhalten. 

Welche Teufelsfrucht gefällt Euch denn am Besten? Oder nennt eure Lieblingscharaktere von den Piraten und der Marine.

Schwierig zu entscheiden, ich könnte mich jetzt nicht zwischen Captain Smoker und Admiral Blauer Fasan entscheiden. Naja vermutlich Smoker. Und bei den Piraten wird's nicht besser. Mihawk möglicherweise, oder doch eher Whitebeard?


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Also bei den Piraten sind Ruffy und Ace meine Favorieten. Einfach total durchgeknallt.

Bei der Marine ist es der Vizeadmiral roter Hund. Naja ist ja immerhin der Grossvater meiner beiden lieblings Piraten also genau so durchgeknallt. Ich fand ja die Szene im Anime so geil wo sie Korbie und Helmeppo zeigten wie sie dort im Hauptquartier am schufften sind und dann so über ihn motzen und er so im Hintergrund am Vögel füttern ist. Wie er dann mit diesen fiesen, blinkenden Augen guckt und sie immer schneller schrubben und dann kurz schwarz wird und sie völlig verbeult am schrubben sind. Gott da lieg ich jedes mal am Boden bei dieser Szene. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also folgende Frucht würde ich sofort essen wenn ich sie in die Hände bekommen würde und die welt unterwerfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Feuerfrucht
- Eisfrucht
- Ironbladefrucht
- Trenntrennfrucht
- Sandfrucht


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

lieblingscharacktere sind ruff und zorro
bei den früchten sinds die feuerfrucht wegen der durchschlagskraft und die unsichtbarkeitsfrucht (aus den gleichen gründen wie sanji^^)


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Minas dein Postfach ist voll  ^^



auch grad bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlimm 100 posts in so wenig zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine arme mailbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT: Feuerfrucht warscheindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei die sandfrucht auch imba wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 never die praktisch .. 
von der gumgum frucht würd ich ja fast kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dreh dreh omg

finde ace mit der feuerfrucht hat style und macht einfach geil bäm .. 
transen frucht wär die warscheindlich nützlichste .. verwandeln -> zeugs unterscheiben /klauen ^^ wieder zurück aber will keine tunte werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

Hier meine top 10  an Teufelsfruchten und ihre besitzer

1 Tony Tony Chopper                        Mensch frucht
2 Gecko Moria                            Schatten Frucht(Unheimlich)
3 Bon Cury                                       Transen-Frucht
4 Foxy                                                   Lahm-Frucht
5 Alvida                 Alabaster-Frucht  (so ist sie richtig Sexy)
6 Smoker                             Smoke-Frucht (ich nene sie eh kettenraucher Frucht)
7 Ruffy                                                 Gum-Gum Frucht
8 Dragon                                           Luft-Frucht (Sohn von carp und Vater von Ruffy und ace)
9 Ace                                       Feuer-Frucht
10 Brook                                             Totenreich-Frucht


Ale info´s sind von Opwiki.de
Kanne eventuel sein das ihr ein parr von denen nicht kennt

mfg Rexo / Arka


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Alle bis auf Gecko Moria und Brook kenn ich. Aber wenn ich die Cover richtig im Kopf habe kommen die beiden in Band 46 + 47 vor. Also kamen sie noch nicht in der Animeserie vor. Naja dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis ich auch so weit bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

Captain Blackbeard hat ja, genau wie Gecko Moria, auch die Schatten Frucht gegessen. XXX


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Captain Blackbeard hat ja, genau wie Gecko Moria, auch die Schatten Frucht gegessen. XXX


kommt das schon im deutschen Manga vor?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

nox du bist ein fieser spoiler -.-!

bin noch nid so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@qounix

laut opwiki:
Gecko Moria

Erster Auftritt:  Manga Band 46, Kapitel 449
Anime Episode 343


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Captain Blackbeard hat ja, genau wie Gecko Moria, auch die Schatten Frucht gegessen. XXX


noxiel da muss ich dich enttäuschen.
gecko moria hat mit seiner fähigkeit die kontrolle über schatten und kann sie von ihrem trger trennen plus er kann die schattend ann zum zombie kreieren nutzen.
blackbeard hat diese fähigkeit nicht sondern er kann schwarze löcher erschaffen und die fähigkeiten anderer früchte negieren. dafür ist er nicht nur anfällig gegen wasser sondern nimmt auch schneller schaden bei normalen attacken.

p.s es gibt jede frucht nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

Siehe oben: 
Ich habe einige Beiträge editiert und meinen Spoiler entfernt. Ich habe nicht daran gedacht, das vielleicht noch nicht alle den Manga gelesen haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gomen!

Achja


> blackbeard hat diese fähigkeit nicht sondern er kann schwarze löcher erschaffen und die fähigkeiten anderer früchte negieren. dafür ist er nicht nur anfällig gegen wasser sondern nimmt auch schneller schaden bei normalen attacken.



Anfälliger für normale Attacken? Sagen wir mal so, sein Körper ist normal geblieben und kann nicht mal eben Geschosse zurückwerfen (Ruffy) oder sie gleich durch sich hindurch fliegen lassen (Ace)


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anfälliger für normale Attacken? Sagen wir mal so, sein Körper ist normal geblieben und kann nicht mal eben Geschosse zurückwerfen (Ruffy) oder sie gleich durch sich hindurch fliegen lassen (Ace)


erinner mich daran das blackbeard sagte das er normale schläge nicht mehr so leicht wegstecke wie normale (normal im verhältniss zu ihm, er steckt immernoch mehr weg als ein normaler pirat )


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

@nox meinte eigentlich einfach ein SPOILER anhängen^^
so 



Spoiler



noxiel ist trozdem mein lieblings admin



aber wenn ich das richtig seh dann ist der cptn da ja nur gut gegen ruffy (negieren von teufelskräften) würde aber z.b. gegen zorro verlieren .. 

zuhause weiter lesen


Spoiler



sexy nami musste abschied von the vivi nemen und sie sind aufm weg zu dem schiff .. und gehen durch die wüste (wegen marine fuzzis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @nox meinte eigentlich einfach ein SPOILER anhängen^^
> so
> 
> 
> ...



1) Schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Auch noch falsch 
3) 



Spoiler



Ich bin kein Admin, bin Moderatoren-Helferlein


4) Ich dachte die Alabasta Staffel ist schon lange raus, brauch es da wirklich noch Spoiler für?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

naja eigentlich nid aber ich war mal weiter (aber hab nicht alle gesehen genau und paar übersprungen -> doof) darum hab ich vor knapp einer woche beschlossen in teil 1 neu zu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mod/admin ist für mich das selbe ..

ich bin auch admin und kein super admin .. kann trozdem fast alles .. jeden kicken jedem den pc abkaken lassen^^
super admin kann dann alles was ich kann + mich kicken

btw hab hier im forum noch nie einen admin gesehen :O der hat zwar nummer 1 (war ja klar) aber der hat noch nix gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also seit ihr für mich admin ..
und @ 1 nix schleimer .. is nur so .. einige admin der auch mal dolle bilder posted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und von dir leist man öft was ausser /closed was ich sehr positiv finde.

will nach hause -.- und will keine prüfungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja am weekend wärend kara wieder 3 durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 bildschirme sind einfach der hit .. und warlock perfekt für nie reggen .. adlerlass .. warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

Ach es lief schon die Folge bis nach der CP9 wo Ruffy seinen Grossvater trifft. Aber die haben noch nicht wirklich mit einander gequatscht.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach es lief schon die Folge bis nach der CP9 wo Ruffy seinen Grossvater trifft. Aber die haben noch nicht wirklich mit einander gequatscht.


argh ich hab nach skypia keine möglichkeit mehr gehabt die folgen zu sehn und es ist iwie scheiße jetzt alles hier in fetzen zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

kaufen oder im internet lesen 4tw


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Captain Blackbeard hat ja, genau wie Gecko Moria, auch die Schatten Frucht gegessen. XXX




nicht ganz 


Gecko Moria Schatten Frucht: er kan schatten von personen stehlen und kontrollieren

Ausschnit von opwiki.de
Erklärung zur Finsterfrucht

Die Finsterfrucht ist die vermutlich außergewöhnlichste der Logia-Früchte. Der Besitzer kann nicht nur anderen Logia-Anwendern körperlichen Schaden (Schläge, Tritte, etc.) zufügen, sondern ist selbst anfällig gegen diese Art von Attacken, was normalerweise bei Logia-Kräften unmöglich ist. Das kommt dadurch zustande, dass die Dunkelheit, ähnlich wie ein Schwarzes Loch, eine enorme Anziehungskraft besitzt. Diese entzieht dem Teufelsfrucht-Benutzer seine Teufelskraft, solange Blackbeard ihn berührt, was ihm ermöglicht, Logia-Nutzer zu berühren (und zu schlagen). Durch die Anziehungskraft der Dunkelheit werden jedoch alle Attacken gegen ihn gezogen, was sie wiederum verstärkt und ihm noch mehr Schaden zufügt. Blackbeard kann sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht vollständig in Dunkelheit verwandeln, da diese ihn sonst selbst einziehen und so vermutlich zerstören würde.

ist ein großer unterschied


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

Das Rexo haben wir aber schon ein paar Postings vorher geklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

auch grad gesehen -.-

bin immer zu langsam -.-


hab aus langeweile ein video genommen wie es aussieht wen er einen schatten stielt
Ruffy´s schatten


edit: find sein lachen einfach krank genau wie das von Hogback
edit: 2 so mal eine kurze frage was sind eure lieblings kampfe in op

Meiner ist Chopper vs Kumadori
das unheimlichte am kampf is der Monster Point( 3 rumbel balls)


----------



## Rodney (17. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich lese meine Manga ausschließlich als veröffentliches Printmedium. Mit diesem runterladen, der einzelnen Chapter, fange ich garnicht erst an. Davon abgesehen hasse ich Cliffhanger.




Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja!

Guter Mann!


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Meiner ist Chopper vs Kumadori
> das unheimlichte am kampf is der Monster Point( 3 rumbel balls)


terrorruffy gegen Oz


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

argh hab heute folge 75 runtergeladen das dauert -.-


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> terrorruffy gegen Oz




meinst du eventuel Nightmare ruffy<---klick mich


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

nummer 27 nun auch durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


welcome to ski island 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 og og pwn enel <-- hab ich schon gesehen im tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 najo donnerstag weiter lesen .) hab ich immer was auf das ich mich freuen kann^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> meinst du eventuel Nightmare ruffy<---klick mich


jupp. ich schlag allerdings nicht gleich jeden namen im wiki nach^^ zumal terroruffy geiler klingt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

100%tiges sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 terrorfluffy eh ruffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ihr seit alle zu weit -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nummer 27 nun auch durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok das wars ihc fahr morgen nach regensburg und kauf im hugendubel alles wo ONe Piece draufsteht
aber ICH HALTS NCIHT MEHR AUS


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

tu dir keinen zwang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd nur durch rapidshare geblockt vom lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ne bei mir funkt router restart nicht da shit swisscom mir immer selbe ip gibt .. wiso weis ich nid


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

Skypia sage is nicht schlecht 

finde aber imme rnoch die teile die in Longring-Longland spielen besser

Foxy Slow beam xD das ist so imba

und ruffy immer mit dem geilen titel he spaltkopf danach is foxy voll depri


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

soweit war ich nie .. irgendwann war schulzeit und damit dauertv fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja bins am nachlesen fand op immer geil .. nur hatt ich nie das interesse wieder geweckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag den thread darum *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> soweit war ich nie .. irgendwann war schulzeit und damit dauertv fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht nur du^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

festplattenrekorder ftw ^^


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tu dir keinen zwang an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lies sie doch gleich online, dann brauchste sie dir net runter zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

wo kan man sie folgen online lesen ??ode rgeht nur downloaden


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß net ob ich den Link hier posten darf ^^ Deswegen geb ich dir einfach mal den tip nach "XXX" zu googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wo kan man sie folgen online lesen ??ode rgeht nur downloaden


same question?


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

habs gefunden danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juni 2008)

So ich poste hier einfach mal den Link, wenn admins/mods was dagegen haben können sie ihn ja löschen :>

XXX <-- über 600 manga zum online lesen, ohne downloads etc. Ist aber englisch was aber kein prob. darstellen sollte ^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

eee..m tja


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

Da einige der dort gelisteten Manga bereits deutsche Verleger haben (Naruto, One Piece etc) entferne ich den Link um eventuellen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

wier wollen ja nicht das der carlsen verlag bleite geht xD


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

Naja. Mich hats Fieber mehr oder weniger auch gepackt. Meine Freundin hat mich mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen ihre 2 Lieblingsreihen zu lesen: One Piece und Death Note. Naja. Hielt von Mangas bisher nie so richtig viel. Aber die beiden Reihen find ich richtig gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wärend sie mir One Piece auf Deutsch gegeben hat wälz ich mich auf Englisch durch Death Note.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Juni 2008)

Und nun hab ich wieder alle erhältlichen Bände von Eden durch und es gibt wieder eine ewige Durststrecke :/

Liest eigentlich außer mir hier noch wer etwas anspruchsvollere Manga (Amerkung: das is definitiv KEIN schlechtmachen von OnePiece und so, es ist halt ein anderes Genre)? ;>


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und nun hab ich wieder alle erhältlichen Bände von Eden durch und es gibt wieder eine ewige Durststrecke :/
> 
> Liest eigentlich außer mir hier noch wer etwas anspruchsvollere Manga (Amerkung: das is definitiv KEIN schlechtmachen von OnePiece und so, es ist halt ein anderes Genre)? ;>


bin mir nicht sicher aber ich hab gern ghost in the shell gesehen und das war von der story her schon sehr komplex und es hat auch probleme angesprochen


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und nun hab ich wieder alle erhältlichen Bände von Eden durch und es gibt wieder eine ewige Durststrecke :/
> 
> Liest eigentlich außer mir hier noch wer etwas anspruchsvollere Manga (Amerkung: das is definitiv KEIN schlechtmachen von OnePiece und so, es ist halt ein anderes Genre)? ;>



Definiere Anspruch:
Wenn "Monster" und "Beck" darunter fallen sollten, darfst du mich in die Liste eintragen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und nun hab ich wieder alle erhältlichen Bände von Eden durch und es gibt wieder eine ewige Durststrecke :/
> 
> Liest eigentlich außer mir hier noch wer etwas anspruchsvollere Manga (Amerkung: das is definitiv KEIN schlechtmachen von OnePiece und so, es ist halt ein anderes Genre)? ;>




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele^^ Das hab ich mich auch schon öfters gefragt.

Eden hab ich bis Band 5 aber irgendwie will bei mir da nicht der Funke überspringen.


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da wir uns gerade über One Piece unterhalten.
> 
> Welche Teufelsfrucht gefällt Euch denn am Besten? Oder nennt eure Lieblingscharaktere von den Piraten und der Marine.
> 
> Schwierig zu entscheiden, ich könnte mich jetzt nicht zwischen Captain Smoker und Admiral Blauer Fasan entscheiden. Naja vermutlich Smoker. Und bei den Piraten wird's nicht besser. Mihawk möglicherweise, oder doch eher Whitebeard?



Lieblings Pirat : Shanks
Lieblings Charackter. Shanks
Lieblings Frucht: Feuer Frucht

Btw..nightmare Ruffy looks like Hulk^^


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

und unheimlich stark gruseligdazu


edit:wo habt ihr eigentlich die mega coole signatur her


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2008)

*auf minas zeig*


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

nicht auf mich zeigen das ist fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wenn ihr irgendwer aus nem MANGA/Anime sein könntet .. wer wärt ihr? (nein hentais zählen nid dazu sonst wüsst ich wer ich sein wollte ^^)

Also um mangas/animes wär ich vermutlich son gohan. (ok würd mich instant umbenennen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
wiso? vegeta is bisle klein .. son gohan ist älter und hat ne frau bei der ich mich immer noch frag .. und kind wie goten und trunks möcht ich nid sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der future trunks hat pinke harre .. 

wiso gerade einer aus dbz?
sie sind die stärksten
können fliegen
können schüssen etc ausweichen
bomben machen ihnen nix aus..

perfekt to rule the world 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Definiere Anspruch:
> Wenn "Monster" und "Beck" darunter fallen sollten, darfst du mich in die Liste eintragen.


Ah jo, das würd ich im Vergleich zu Slapstick- und Actionbetonten Serien wie One Piece und anderen sehr populären schon als anspruchsvoll, halt im Sinne von schwierigeren bzw mehr zum nachdenken anregenden Themen, werten. Monster hab ich leider nur Band 1 (hab ich damals gekauft um meine Mutter zu überzeugen das Manga nicht nur was für Kinder sind *g*), bin nie dazu gekommen mir mal mehr zu leisten.

Eden mag ich so sehr weil es, ähnlich wie z.B. Minority Report, 1984 oder Children of Men, eine teils beklemmmende Zukunftsvision zeichnet, die einerseits abschreckt und andererseits wieder sehr zum nachdenken anregt. Könnte es sein dass das eines Tages wirklich passiert? Wie würde ich mich in so einer Situation verhalten? usw.
Außerdem ist mir Hiroki Endo einfach super sympathisch und ich find den Zeichenstil genial. Hab folglich natürlich auch die beiden Short Stories Bände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ghost in the Shell war übrigens der erste Anime, den ich je gesehen hab. Ja, sogar bevor ich irgendwann mal Sailor Moon & Co über den Fernsehschirm flimmern sah. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich die Hälfte damals eh net verstanden hab, war das so der erste Ansteckungspunkt für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Ghost in the Shell 2: Man/Machine Interface in Deutschland rauskam hab ich mir die limitierte Hardcover Ausgabe zugelegt, was allerdings auch nichts daran änderte dass ich's 3 mal lesen musste um alles zu verstehen *g

Aber zu anspruchsvoll würde ich jetzt auch noch z.B. Barfuß durch Hiroshima zählen. Es gibt ja schon wenige Filme bei denen mir wirklich die Tränen kommen und eigentlich so gut wie gar keine Comics/Manga wo das der fall ist, aber dieser gehört definitiv dazu.

Was ich mir unbedingt noch anfangen will ist Blame! und Blade of the Immortal müsste ich mal weiterlesen bzw erst mal kaufen ^^


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Juni 2008)

Erst Mal riesen Dank an Minas für seine Arbeit hier ^^

hmm, ich würde wahrscheinlich auch ein DBZ Charakter nehmen.. sind die stärksten Krieger des Universums und sehen dabei noch menschlich/gut aus. Außerdem können sie sich immer wieder beleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn dann Vegeta, da kann ich wenigstens machen was ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

ich wär wahrscheinlich gerne ruffy oder zorro. sajajins(?) sind zwar cool, ist doch aber auch langweilig keine gegner zu haben wenn man schon so stark ist^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Hehe, Boo zu sein wäre echt geil. Man kann kaum sterben und kann die ganze Zeit Süssigkeiten essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am coolsten wäre schon Son Goku. Allen immer einen Schritt voraus und stärkster Krieger des Universum.

Obwohl Ed aus Full Metal Alchemist mit den ganzen Alchemistischenfähigkeiten wäre auch geil.

Dann noch zu Ace aus One Piece würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was ich mir unbedingt noch anfangen will ist Blame! und Blade of the Immortal müsste ich mal weiterlesen bzw erst mal kaufen ^^



Zumindest Blade of the Immortal konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Ich habe die ersten paar Bände und bin eher, na sagen wir, ernüchtert. Solltest du sie haben wollen, schreib mich einfach mal an. Wenn du einen guten Manga lesen willst, der geschichtlich in die Zeit der Samurai fällt, aber auf Fantasy Elemente verzichtet, dann versuche dich mal an Vagabond. Ein sehr interessanter und vor allem klasse gezeichneter Manga über das Leben von Miyamoto Musashi.

Hmmm, welche Anime Figur wollte ich denn gerne sein? "L" vielleicht, der ist so schrullig und dazu noch hochintelligent. Ryu oder Fei-Long aus Street Fighter wäre natürlich auch noch eine Alternative. Ach es gäb soviele und wenn es unbedingt einer aus dem One Piece Universum sein müßte, dann vermutlich Shanks.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Juni 2008)

Ja, Vagabond ist auch noch auf meiner "ToDo" Liste.

Von Blade of the Immortal habe ich, glaub ich, die ersten 3 Bände. Ist halt nicht soo gehaltvoll, dafür hübsch blutig und dieser skizzenhafte Zeichenstil fasziniert mich. Zumindest ist das das was (was eine Wortreihung^^) ich davon noch im Kopf hab, schon ne Weile her dass ich's gelesen hab.

Als Animefigur kann ich mich nicht so wirklich identifizieren, da würd ich dann eher zu amerikanischen Figuren tendieren, wenn ich mir was aussuchen könnte. So ein Hellgirl, Sara Pezzini (Witchblade) oder X-23 wären schon ne nette Sache <3


/edit: Schandmaul ist laaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, Boo zu sein wäre echt geil.


Yeah, Miniatur-Riesenhamster ftw.


Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du einen guten Manga lesen willst, der geschichtlich in die Zeit der Samurai fällt, aber auf Fantasy Elemente verzichtet, dann versuche dich mal an Vagabond. Ein sehr interessanter und vor allem klasse gezeichneter Manga über das Leben von Miyamoto Musashi.


Bei Vagabond gehts mir ähnlich wie bei Eden, ich hab davon die ersten zwei Bände und ich find ihn ja gut nur will ich halt irgendwie nicht wissen wie es weitergeht.

Blame ist auch so ein Ding. Ich finds toll aber ich würd ihn jetzt nicht uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, weil er halt doch sehr speziell ist. Bei vielen Bildern musste ich dreimal hinschauen um zu verstehen was ich da überahupt sehe.

An Mangas kann ich aber "Planetes" empfehlen. Für mich die beste Serie in meinem Schrank. Witzig, realistisch und vielleicht auch anspruchsvoll (und möglicherweise spielt auch mein Studienfach eine Rolle).

Als Nicht-Manga kann ich nur immer wieder "Watchmen" erwähnen, das ist der beste Comic in meinem Schrank (Obwohl es irgendwie mainstreamig ist Watchmen gut zu finden). Daraus käme dann auch der Charakter der ich gern währe: Rohrschach.
Oder vielleicht auch Dr Manhatten; dann wüde ich mir ein eigenes Universum bauen ... mit Blackjack und Nutten.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

oha jetzt kommen die anspruchsvollen themen und ich darf nicht mitreden weil ich ja zu nix komm -.-

ok aber wer ich gerne wäre das kann ich euch sagen

Lorenor Zorro ganz klar

wer geil mit schwertern umgehn kann ist für mich schon der king zuschlagen kann jeder depp aber schwerter ...


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Hab' mich heute mal an X gütlich getan... Irgendwie braucht man 'ne Weile um überhaupt zu kapieren, worum's in dem Film geht... Aber der ist cool!


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

x ? wasn das?


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Das in Tokio mit den Erd- und Himmelsdrachen und den komischen Schutz-/Bannkreisen.^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

Kam X nicht vor ein paar Jahren mal auf MTV?


----------



## Clamev (18. Juni 2008)

einer der geilsten animes ever (Serie>Film^^) ich find die Kämpfe haben so derbe Style die musikalische untermalung ist der Hammer und von der Story her echt gut gemacht ->Angucken
hm mit ner Figur identifizieren hmmmm Mat aus Digimon (staffel1)
aber eigentlich wär ich lieber ich selber aber als Gantz mitspieler


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Ne ViVa... ... ... oder? Genau wie Noir und Van Helsing lief da doch auch. Immer nachts heimlich aufgestanden... Ja, das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

Ich kann ja recht wenig mit CLAMP anfangen aber mit "X" haben sie den Vogel abgeschossen, was Anime betrifft, die bei mir nichtmal Gnadenrecht bekommen und die ich nichtmal aus Mitleid anschaue. Setting, Stil und Story, nichts konnte mich begeistern. 

Dafür gehen "xxxHOLiC" und "Card Captor Sakura". Die schaue ich sogar recht gerne. Aber mit X kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

"Card Captor Sakura"

ist das nid das 12 järige mädchen das so in etwa das macht wie yu gi oh ? so mit karten beschwören ..


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

X war sehr geil müsste ich mir mal wieder antun.

hey Noxiel geiles neues Avapic und die Sigi is auch ma hammer


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

jup besonders die in der mitte dr sing find ich hammer eh xD

hmm hab x nie gesehen .. hmm schaut nidma so schlecht aus


----------



## nalcarya (18. Juni 2008)

X fand ich auch eher... naja. Verwirrendes, pseudophilosophisches & -romantisches Geblubber. Plus übertriebene Gewalt/Blutmengen die nicht so richtig ins Schema passen wollen. Also da mochte ich das bisschen was ich vom Chobits Manga gesehen habe mehr :>

X lief auf Viva, MTV hatte z.B. Cowboy Bebop, Vision of Escaflowne oder Wolf's Rain. Wo ich so drüber nachdenke würde ich wirklich gern nochmal Cowboy Bebop schauen und den klasse Soundtrack hören.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wo ich so drüber nachdenke würde ich wirklich gern nochmal Cowboy Bebop schauen und den klasse Soundtrack hören.



I second that!

Übrigens schon den Film "Knocking on Heaven's Door" gesehen? Sehr fein, irgendwo storytechnisch im hinteren Drittel der Serie angesiedelt und den Bösewicht habe ich sogar gecosplayed, auf meiner ersten Nichi 03. Hach Nostalgie. 

Und was den Soundtrack angeht, Yoko Kanno ist doch unerreicht was sowas angeht. Joe Hisaishi vermutlich noch aber dann wirds dünn in der Komponisten Ecke.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> aber eigentlich wär ich lieber ich selber aber als Gantz mitspieler


stimmt das wär ich auch gern, nur die art zu sterben und überhaupt erstmal gestorben zu sein kotzt dabei an^^


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

Cowboy Bebop ist sehr unterhaltsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt eig jmd von hier Death Note??????????????????????


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Kennt eig jmd von hier Death Note??????????????????????



Ist das eine Fangfrage?


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist das eine Fangfrage?



khönnte sain yP
guck ma mein zitat in sig xP
kennste das noch? xP


----------



## nalcarya (18. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> I second that!
> 
> Übrigens schon den Film "Knocking on Heaven's Door" gesehen? Sehr fein, irgendwo storytechnisch im hinteren Drittel der Serie angesiedelt und den Bösewicht habe ich sogar gecosplayed, auf meiner ersten Nichi 03. Hach Nostalgie.
> 
> Und was den Soundtrack angeht, Yoko Kanno ist doch unerreicht was sowas angeht. Joe Hisaishi vermutlich noch aber dann wirds dünn in der Komponisten Ecke.


Ouh ja, der Film war wunderbar! Aber ebenfalls viel zu lang her dass ich ihn gesehen habe. Dieses Lied aus der Szene mit der Kirche. Es war irgendwas mit Regen und ner Sängerin mit wunderbarer Gänsehautstimme... das ärgert mich dass ich die Namen/Titel nicht mehr weiß.

Aber ich hab mich auch die letzten paar Jahre wirklich gar nicht mit Anime/Manga beschäftigt, da hab ich generell viel verpasst und vergessen :/
Die deutsche Synchro von Record of Lodoss War kenne ich z.B. auch noch nicht.

Ich muss mir mal nen Bekannten suchen der da fanatischer ist um mein Wissen aufzufrischen *fg*


----------



## Guibärchen (18. Juni 2008)

>_> hab mir grade die 2 Death Note Live Action Movies runtergeladen... OMG die japaner sind so schlechte schauspieler... der einzig der dem Anime/manga gerecht wird is Ryuk xD und das soll schon was heisen!

es soll ja jetz ne Holywood verfilmung von death note geben... hoffe das wird besser als die Japan versionen, an den Anime kommts wohl trotzdem net ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

Das wäre dann wohl das erste Mal, dass ein Hollywood Sequel das japanische Original toppen würde. Es hat weder bei The Ring, The Grudge oder jedem anderem Werk geklappt, da habe ich für Death Note ganz schlechte Aussichten.


----------



## Mondryx (18. Juni 2008)

Amerikanische Japanadaptionen sind mit das schlechteste was ich mir mal angetan habe. Selbst im Volltrunkenen Zustand fand ich das ganze grausam xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

Naja, etwas gutes haben die Adaptionen ja.
Ohne Die glorreichen Sieben, Star Wars, the Ring, the Grudge, the Schlagmichtot würden wohl viel weniger Leute wissen dass aus Japan überhaupt gute Filme kommen.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2008)

Und wäre das so tragisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wäre das so tragisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich nicht. Aber mir gefällt es, wenn der japanischen oder jeder anderen Filmindustrie außer der US-amerikanischen mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Naja, etwas gutes haben die Adaptionen ja.
> Ohne Die glorreichen Sieben, *Star Wars*, the Ring, the Grudge, the Schlagmichtot würden wohl viel weniger Leute wissen dass aus Japan überhaupt gute Filme kommen.


star wars kommt aus japan oO
Hai Vader-sama xD


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> star wars kommt aus japan oO
> Hai Vader-sama xD




Ich dachte das wäre allgemeinhin bekannt ^^


----------



## Guibärchen (19. Juni 2008)

naja, wen das japanische original mal gut is.. aber Death Note als Live Action film... da habens die japaner mal verbockt ; /

Light die absolute zentralperson... in Anime Kühl, abgebrüht nie eine emozion zu viel verlirend

im film... hüpft der rum wien verliebtes merschweinchen >_>


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2008)

Ja ok der Death Note film war nicht wirklich gut, aber man muss bedenken das es nicht so leicht ist ein anime zu verfilmen. 
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf den Dragon Ball Film....die ersten bilder sahen nicht grade überzeugend aus meiner meinung nach...


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Boah man, ich lieg am Boden. Das Filmchen: Vader vs. Japan Polic ist einfach zu geil. Oh Gott, ich kann nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

n1 film

najo bin nun bei op 34 ^^ ENEL DER NUP IS DOWN DOWN DOWN !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so gleich ma 34 durchlesen will das der foxy nup auch down geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kommt mir vor wie lyssop nur das er zeit anhalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

der film ist absolut krank Oo aber geil


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Blablub , *aus der Versenkung zieh*


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

Bin immer noch fleissig am One Piece lesen. Jetzt kommt sie gleich anch Water Seven.

Ich muss schon sagen das die macher des Animes sehr viele Füllfolgen gemacht haben und doch ein paar Stellen verändert haben. Wenn man aber jetzt die Original Story kennt und genau darüber nachdenkt merkt man schon schnell das die paar Sachen einfach nicht, wie soll ich sagen, genau so gut sind wie das was genau nach Manga gemacht wurde.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Bin immer noch fleissig am One Piece lesen. Jetzt kommt sie gleich anch Water Seven.
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen das die macher des Animes sehr viele Füllfolgen gemacht haben und doch ein paar Stellen verändert haben. Wenn man aber jetzt die Original Story kennt und genau darüber nachdenkt merkt man schon schnell das die paar Sachen einfach nicht, wie soll ich sagen, genau so gut sind wie das was genau nach Manga gemacht wurde.


das loegt darin , dass die storys der füllfolgen meistens nicht von oda geschrieben wurden. bis jetzt sind auch alle kinofilme von one piece nicht von oda. allerdings der neue der rauskommt wurde komplett von oda geschrieben.(im trailer haben die richtig geile klamotten an)


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Bin immer noch fleissig am One Piece lesen. Jetzt kommt sie gleich anch Water Seven.
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen das die macher des Animes sehr viele Füllfolgen gemacht haben und doch ein paar Stellen verändert haben. Wenn man aber jetzt die Original Story kennt und genau darüber nachdenkt merkt man schon schnell das die paar Sachen einfach nicht, wie soll ich sagen, genau so gut sind wie das was genau nach Manga gemacht wurde.


hihi bin weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber jap hat viele so bla bla bla wayne bla bla bla.. bisle fight bla bla BIG FIGHT bla bla bla .. (leider)  gewisse fand ich auch langweilig. Aber dann als ruffy auf die insel des gesetzte ging und einfach nur bäm gemacht hat wars soo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gear 3 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

Wo kann ich naruto im internet gucken?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

geh den thread durch sollte irgendwo ein link sein ..

*g*

*Edited by Noxiel*

Na na na, Naruto ist in Deutschland bereits lizensiert. Bitte keine Links oder Hinweise posten, um solche Serien schwarz zu sehen.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber jap hat viele so bla bla bla wayne bla bla bla.. bisle fight bla bla BIG FIGHT bla bla bla .. (leider)  gewisse fand ich auch langweilig. Aber dann als ruffy auf die insel des gesetzte ging und einfach nur bäm gemacht hat wars soo geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was soll das denn nun wieder heissen?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juni 2008)

Das der Satz total wirr ist und man überhaupt nicht versteht worum es geht...
Aber ich finds witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Das der Satz total wirr ist und man überhaupt nicht versteht worum es geht...



Das müsste man von Minastirit doch schon gewohnt sein

Edit: Auch die Verbreitung von in Deutschland nicht lizensierten Animes ist illegal.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

was ist den daran wirr? Oo

Ok mal für die die ned drauskommen.

Also 
aber jap hat viele so bla bla bla wayne bla bla bla.. bisle fight bla bla BIG FIGHT bla bla bla .. (leider) gewisse fand ich auch langweilig. Aber dann als ruffy auf die insel des gesetzte ging und einfach nur bäm gemacht hat wars soo geil  gear 3 ! 

=
Ja es hat viel nutlose füll Texte und sachen die man gut weglassen könnte.
Viel reden und dann ein kleiner kampf der nicht wirklich wichtig ist für die story. 

Aber ich habe den Teil mit: Ruffy (und seine Crew) gegen die insel des Gesetztes (namen vergessen) sehr cool gefunden. Als er sich da durchkämpft um Nico Robin zu retten (ok die würd ich auch retten <3 *g*) und wie er dann zum ersten mal Gear 2 btw Gear 3 benutzt hat.

Besser? ^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juni 2008)

Nö... aber ich habe die Vermutung das es um One Piece geht... ^_^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

spätestens bei ruffy sollte man das wissen :X

jup geht um op


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juni 2008)

One Piece guck ich immer nur mal ne Folge ab und zu, was Storyverlauf etc angeht hab ich kein Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

Mal ne frage zum edit von Noxiel bzw. Verbot zu Veröffentlichung lizensierter animes :

Ist es nicht so , das man alles legal saugen/streamen darf , was schon im TV lief?

Ich meine , ich könnte ja auch nen VHS Rekorder benutzen , um meine Narutofolgen aufzunehmen , oder? Das ist ja nicht verboten!

Edith : Achja , btw: Die Gruppe B.L.A.C.K. ist jetzt offen. Soll ich das PW hier öffentlich posten , oder schreibt ihr mir einfach ne PN wenn ihr reinwollt?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

pn soll ja auch nid wirklich jeder 2te mal ui da kann ich rein sondern eher die die heir wirklich auch posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt zuhause die pm dann .. hier kann ich nid auf mybuffed bzw dort hats immer so probs

edit meint: syr @ nox dachte das ist erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

@bl00d: lies edit ^^

In Deutschland ist glaub soviel ich das weiss sowohl das Up- wie Donwloaden verboten. Wir in der Schweiz dürfen wenigsten noch Downloaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ok ok, hab schon ne PM geschrieben


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> @bl00d: schreibs mal hier rein, zu faul um ne PM zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jup ist glaubs so..
aber hier rein ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (24. Juni 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> One Piece guck ich immer nur mal ne Folge ab und zu, was Storyverlauf etc angeht hab ich kein Plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohja, spätestens bei ruffy müsste es dem gelegenheitschauer auch aufgefallen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich mag solche helden eigentlich nicht. Die stark sind und für das Gute kämpfen, meistens auch etwas trottelig sind.
da stellt sich mir aber gleich die Frage wieso die guten Helden oftmals so "dumm"
nur mal einige Beispiele die mir grad einfallen:   Son Goku, Mugen, Ash, Gregor,...  (auch wenn etwas älter)

ist es etwa blöd gut zu sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

ruffy ist im vergleich zu den anderen ja meistens nicht wirklich überlegen
er gibt einfach alles und schafft es dann knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dbz kämpfen ja auch nicht einfach god vs gimps sonder sind starke gegen starke ..

naja jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich finde son goku z.b. ist nicht wirklich dumm .. 
ruffy ist dumm ok geb ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach nur verspielt?

wie sagte mittermeier:
lieber das gehirn eines bundeskanzlers und den körper eines modelatleten als umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint @ baset .. hast ja sig immer noch nid geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (24. Juni 2008)

arg, ja war in letzter Zeit etwas andersweitig beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach ich gleich noch...

achja Goku ist dumm, im vergleich zu  Piccolo, Freezer, Vegeta .... (alles böse)
oder auch zu seinem Sohn Gohan (studiert, aber kein Kämpfer)


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ist den daran wirr? Oo
> 
> Ok mal für die die ned drauskommen.
> 
> ...




Also 

Also 
aber jap hat viele so bla bla bla wayne bla bla bla.. bisle fight bla bla BIG FIGHT bla bla bla .. (leider) gewisse fand ich auch langweilig. Aber dann als ruffy auf die insel des gesetzte ging und einfach nur bäm gemacht hat wars soo geil  gear 3 ! 

das versteh ich eher als die übersetzung^^

so pm wird geschrieben^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> ohja, spätestens bei ruffy müsste es dem gelegenheitschauer auch aufgefallen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


TEAM ROCKET AN DIE MACHT !!!111!!!!einseinself


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

lawl ^^

Team Rocket , ich glaube wirklich dümmere Anime chars gibts echt nicht XD


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> lawl ^^
> 
> Team Rocket , ich glaube wirklich dümmere Anime chars gibts echt nicht XD



bevis und buthead? ok mist ist kein anime XD


----------



## se_BASTET (24. Juni 2008)

ich glaub dennoch ihr Gegenpart ist noch um einiges dümmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(mir viel bloss auf die schnelle nix besseres ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Ruffy + Chopper sind dümmer als Team Rocket!
Wie sie Sogeking nicht erkennen, ich habe mich .... vor lachen xD
Alle anderen wissen es ab der 1. Minute
...

und die 2 kapieren es bis zum Ende nicht xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

Chopper ist doch nicht dumm ^^

der ist nur naiv. Das ist ein gravierender unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Chopper ist doch nicht dumm ^^
> 
> der ist nur naiv. Das ist ein gravierender unterschied
> 
> ...


doch chopper ist dumm^^, aber kennt sich halt auf dem gebiet medizin sehr gut aus und kämpft für seine ideale und die der crew und das macht ihn sympathisch. chopper erinnert michd abei an mädchen aus hunter x hunter das gegen den komischen insektenkönig dieses spiel spielt.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Juni 2008)

Ich bin jetzt nicht sooooo ein Manga/Anime-Fan.

Den einzigen Anime den ich verfolgt habe war der zum Game Tales of Eternia, das was Nachmittags bei RTL2 oder so läuft ist etwas.... naja. Wobei Full Metal Alchemist auch ein sehr cooler Anime ist, nur habe ich bis jetzt davon nicht alle Episoden gesehen.

An Mangas habe ich nur die zu World of Warcraft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Der beste Anime aller Zeiten ist für mich ...
Elfenlied

Jemand gesehen?


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2008)

Ich finde Elfenlied wird überbewertet...gibt viel bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Klar, ist doch kult.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Der beste Anime aller Zeiten ist für mich ...
> Elfenlied
> 
> Jemand gesehen?



jup nur find ich gibt bessere

death note find ich z.b. geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich dbz/op


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ruffy + Chopper sind dümmer als Team Rocket!
> Wie sie Sogeking nicht erkennen, ich habe mich .... vor lachen xD
> Alle anderen wissen es ab der 1. Minute
> ...
> ...



ok stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo ist lysop? ehm .. der ist mit einem boot weg. ACHSOOOO .. 
vollgebufft und ohne hirn bieten wir dem feind die stirn u.s.w ^^


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Deathnote + Black Lagoon ist natürlich auch hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Elfenlied ist einfach der einzigste, bei dem ich weinen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Deathnote + Black Lagoon ist natürlich auch hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lies mal "Barfuß durch Hiroshima".


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Schon mal "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" gesehen? Das ist ein wirklich guter Anime.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

klingt nid grad spannend *g* aber hab ich nid gesehen. um was gehts so?


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Es geht um 2 Kinder die im Krieg ihre Eltern verlieren und dann versuchen zu überleben. Der Junge ist so etwa 10 und das kleine Mädchen so 5. Dieser Anime ist nichts für Leute mit schwachen Nerven.

"Die letzten Glühwürmchen" ist eine Produktion von Studio Ghibli uter der Regie von Isao Takahata. Das sollte jawohl alles sagen.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

edit meint: demfall doch nid lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klingt lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



Wenn du es lustig findest zu zu sehen wie 2 kleine Kinder langsam an Unterernährung und Krankheiten sterben dann versteh ich dich nicht ganz.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

dachte die kämpfen sich dann durch oder so (aka naruto/shaman king bla bla blub) und nid das sie verhunger OO WATF .. 
wasn das für ein kranker shit -.-


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Öhm. Kennst du nicht die ganzen alten Studio Ghibli Filme? Sind doch alle in diesem Stiel.

Das ist kein kranker Shit. Das war die Realität und ist es heute immer noch.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

ich schaue solche filme nicht ..
gibt sachen die ich anschau (elfenlied z.b.) und irgendwo wo es nunmal aufhört ..

hab lieber schöne sachen und lustiges zu lesen als so depri shit ..


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Tja, ist wohl Ansichtssache. Aber Ghibli ist wohl eines der berühmtesten Studios auf der Welt und hat schon weiss Gott wie viele Auszeichnungen für ihre Produktionen gewonnen. Iso Takahata der ja einer der Studiogründer ist, ist eine Legende in der Animebranche und sein Sohn ist in seine Fussstapfen getrette und arbeitet ganz im Sinne seines Vaters weiter.

Ghibli hat zum Beispiel auch viele Filme gemacht was der Mensch so der Natur antut.

Natürlich gab es auch andere lustige und unterhaltende Filme.

Aber Hauptsächlich ist Ghibli für seine berühmten Werke die sich mit echten Problem auf der Welt auseinandersetzen bekannt.

Ich denke mal wenn du etwas älter bist, könntest du anders über solche Sachen denken.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Jein

Ich finde es gibt auch so schon genug probleme auf dieser welt.
(kinderhandel/frauenhandel/kriege/ausbeutung/so spasts wie firtzl ..) 
da muss ich nicht noch ein anime lesen in dem ich das gleiche bekomme wie in jeder zeitung..


----------



## se_BASTET (25. Juni 2008)

also ich seh das genauso...
ich schaue animes/mangas um mich zu unterhalten und mal nen par Minuten der Realität zu entflüchten.
dann soll das gefälligst auch lustig oder actionreich sein, bzw ne gute Story haben

traurig werden kann man auch im rl ganz leicht ... naja auf jeden Fall schau ich mir sowas net an.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich stehe auch eher so auf Slapstick ( Dragon ball , Band 1-18 )


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

Anspruchsvolle Filme sind halt nur was für anspruchsvolle Menschen. :>


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

nee , würde ich nicht sagen ^^
Ich guck mir ja auch anspruchvolle Animes an , aber eben lieber was lustiges usw...

Weil wie schon erwähnt : ,,traurig werden kann man auch im rl ganz leicht´´


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn du jetzt z.B. Elfenlied als anspruchsvoll bezeichnest... naja.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Elfenlied kenne ich garnicht ^^

Aber Jin Roh?

Finde ich schon anspruchsvoll!


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Elfenlied kenne ich garnicht ^^
> 
> Aber Jin Roh?
> 
> Finde ich schon anspruchsvoll!


Ach Jin Roh ist lustig. Bist aber auch der erste der das sagt den ich kenne.

Ehrlich gesagt musste ich vorhin schon lachen. Ihr nennt euch "Anime Community Kings" und kennt noch nicht mal die Meilensteine der Animegeschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Hey ! kein Geflame in meinem Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ist doch wayne ?!

Man muss ja nicht jeden manga / Anime kennen dens gibt um von sich behaupten zu können , das man Fan des japanischen Zeichenstils ist , oder? ^^


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Nicht jeden aber wenn man sich schon so nennt wenigsten die, die Animes berühmt gemacht haben und die Grundlage für alle heutigen sind.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht jeden aber wenn man sich schon so nennt wenigsten die, die Animes berühmt gemacht haben und die Grundlage für alle heutigen sind.


Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Also , wenn das so ist ,  nennt mir doch bitte mal einige davon !

Elfenlied ( der Anime ) Ist ja erst 2004 erschienen , also gehört der ja mit Sicherheit nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Die letzten Glühwürmchen, Akira, Barfuss durch Hiroschima, Prinzessin Monoke, Jin Roh, Mein Nachbar Totoro, und noch viele viele mehr.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

elfenlied ist aber einer der besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau wie death note
dbz
op..

die ganz alten kenn ich nid .. so alt bin ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und genug zeit für jedes manga etc besitze ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Akira, Barfuss durch Hiroschima, Prinzessin Monoke, Jin Roh



die kenn ich nun .. 
genau wie chihiros reise 
und das zauberschloss ^^ (auch wenn ich das ziemlich shit find)


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Studio Ghibli eines der ersten und besten Anime Studios die es gibt. Geht mal und Filmografie da seht ihr mal wie alt ein paar Anime wirklich sind und diese Anime sind meistens um Welten besser als die heutigen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Ahso , ok. Die kenne ich alle , bis auf Barfuss durch Hiroshima und Die letzten Glühwürmchen!

Mh , wisst ihr wie dieser eine Anime heisst , wo es so komische sprechende Kobolde gibt? Sind irgendwie ne Mischung zwischen Waschbär und nochwas und haben riesen Klöten .D


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

*sorry doppelpost*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

von denen kenn ich ein paar. aber find sie persöndlich mit zuviel depri zeugs. Vieles zeigt zerstörung durch menschen und oft das die liebe alles darin rettet.
meistens auch sehr komisch. Bäume die reden/schlammgeister/drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich finde die neuen wie dbz besser da sie mehr dazu dienen zu entfliehen ... nicht wie diese die dir die geschichte auf eine andere art zeigen. (leid und qual sind nicht wirklich das was ich möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mh , wisst ihr wie dieser eine Anime heisst , wo es so komische sprechende Kobolde gibt? Sind irgendwie ne Mischung zwischen Waschbär und nochwas und haben riesen Klöten .D


Pom Poko


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

edit: man laggt das Forum mal wieder


----------



## se_BASTET (25. Juni 2008)

von den alten Animes/Mangas find ich immernoch Berserk am Besten...

(Ich denk mal das viele Emos Animes schauen und deshlab dieses ganze Depri- Zeug so gepusht wird,
Bitte keiner angegriffen fühlen, hab da nix dagegen mir gefällts bloss nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aber Sry es geht für mich nichts gegen neue Animes/Mangas wie:  Black Lagoon


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Pom Poko




Ah genau , danke!

Der Film war richtig nice ^^

PS : Jo , forum kackt wieder ab!


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> (Ich denk mal das viele Emos Animes schauen und deshlab dieses ganze Depri- Zeug so gepusht wird,)


...

*intastaturbeiß*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

fand den teil auch lustig ..

aber ich finde geschichten ohne wirklichen hintergrund immer noch besser. monomkoe/chiros reise/das wandelnde schloss etc hatten ja alle eine tiefere handlung. 
animes are cool so what?

soll ja jeder schauen was er besser findet. btw wiso geht death note nur nie weiter .. fand den einen der besten.
*hmmmmm*


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> soll ja jeder schauen was er besser findet. btw wiso geht death note nur nie weiter .. fand den einen der besten.


Deathnote hat doch ein Ende oO was soll da weiter gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu den alten Animes:
Mein erster Anime war Prinzessin Mononoke + Akira. Fand ich echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kma für mich die Mangas - ich habe Banzai gekauft, iwrgendwann war ich es leid, und kaufte die Mangas die mich interessierten selber, so kam ich zbs an 3*3 Augen, und (der beste Manga mMn) Angel Sanctuary.
Dann kam ich durch Elfenlied wieder zu den Animes, welche ich heute noch ab und zu auf einer gewissen Internet Seite anschaue, wie zbs Death Note, Gun Grave (der ist auch wirklich klasse - auch wenn mir die Szenen in der Vergangenheit vieel besser gefallen), Black Lagoon und einige andere...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Dann kma für mich die Mangas - ich habe Banzai gekauft, iwrgendwann war ich es leid, und kaufte die Mangas die mich interessierten selber, so kam ich zbs an 3*3 Augen, und (der beste Manga mMn) Angel Sanctuary.



Jo banzai fand ich auch toll. Habs aber nur bis zum 20ten Band geholt und mir dann die manga , so wie du , einzeln geholt.

3x3 Eyes kam im Banzai vor? seit wann das denn?


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Nein, 3*3augen + Angel Sanctuary habe ich mir dannach dann komplett gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Deathnote hat doch ein Ende oO was soll da weiter gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja hat ein ende aber hab mir gehofft es wird nicht fertig .. ich sag hier nix will ja nix spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

Angel Sanctuary bzw Kaori Yuki <3

Auch wenn einem nach lesen mehrerer ihrer Werke auffällt dass sie gewisse Themen immer wieder benutzt. Find ich aber gar nicht schlimm, vor allem da ich den Zeichenstil liebe. Hat sich ja auch beträchtlich weiterentwickelt was das angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit: Es dürfte nie zu Ende und und wenn überhaupt DOCH NICHT SOOO!!!!!! ARGH ich hasse das ende^^


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Spoiler



Für mich ist er der Sieger, denn er hats ja nicht verpatzt.

Hätte der andere einfach ALLES so gemacht, wie er es gesagt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




=)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

also ich fand das ende auch bisle schlecht .. irgendwie hätte mir was anderes gewünscht


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Um mal gegen den Strom zu schwimmen. 
Ich hätte mir das Ende von DeathNote viel früher gewünscht. Nach L's Tod hätte es ruhig zu Ende sein können.
Denn der zweite Teil mit den beiden kleinen Mädchen war für mich geistige Folter.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

Mädchen? Das ist ein Scherz richtig? ^^'


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mädchen? Das ist ein Scherz richtig? ^^'



Ne, niemand kann mir weismachen dass Near und Mello einen Penis haben.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Ok aber ich würde die eher als schwul bezeichnen oder "metrosexuell"^^

Außerdehm ist es ein Anime was erwartest du da vom Aussehen männlicher Personen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Das sie männlich aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Bei Kurapika aus HXH dacht' ich am Anfang auch immer, dass das 'n Mädchen ist. xD


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juni 2008)

War lange nicht mehr hier...hab zu viel gezockt xD

Worüber labert ihr gerade? Ne kurze Zusammenfassung wäre nett, bin auch zu faul die ganzen Seiten jetzt zu lesen^^


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei Kurapika aus HXH dacht' ich am Anfang auch immer, dass das 'n Mädchen ist. xD


ha ha, ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass so viele Emos Animes gucken und deshalb die androgynen Charaktere gepusht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juni 2008)

Glaubste das sie sich dann eher mit einem Anime/Manga identifizieren? Naja...hast recht, viele männliche Emos sehen seehhrr weiblich aus xD


----------



## se_BASTET (27. Juni 2008)

hab mal noch ne Frage… kennt jmd einen Anime der im alten Ägypten spielt?
könnte mir das als Thematik ziemlich gut vorstellen..
aber kommt mir bitte nicht mit yugioh oder diesen Comic der mal auf Suer RTL kam … ich such was Richtiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jmd eine Idee?

edit: achja und der Prinz von Ägypten grad bei google gefunden. das ist ja mit Moses .. auch nicht was ich suche...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> hab mal noch ne Frage… kennt jmd einen Anime der im alten Ägypten spielt?
> könnte mir das als Thematik ziemlich gut vorstellen..
> aber kommt mir bitte nicht mit yugioh oder diesen Comic der mal auf Suer RTL kam … ich such was Richtiges
> 
> ...



Das wäre jetzt auch das einzige was mir eingefallen ist.

Aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.
Edit: Obwohl, da geht es um Comics, du suchst ja Filme.


----------



## nalcarya (28. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass so viele Emos Animes gucken und deshalb die androgynen Charaktere gepusht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe der Smiley ist so zu deuten, dass du das nicht ernst meinst :>


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juni 2008)

öhm....mal ne frage... da anime-loads mich mit einem anime ziemlich heiß auf den gemacht, aber nur genau eine folge von 26 dort zu finden ist, frage ich mich, wo ich mir jetzt die restlichen 25 angucken kann^^. veoh player hab ich schon probiert...find ich den kram allerdings nur mit französischem sub, und da ich latein in der schule gewählt hatte, hab ich eben keine französisch kenntnisse... .
tjoa, wäre nett wenn wir jmd seiten nennen könnte. 

achja, es handelt sich um den anime "Suzuka" Anisearch link : http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=2958

need help^^


----------



## Zez (30. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> find ich den kram allerdings nur mit französischem sub, und da ich latein in der schule gewählt hatte, hab ich eben keine französisch kenntnisse... .
> tjoa, wäre nett wenn wir jmd seiten nennen könnte.


Ach ich habe Französisch und nicht Lateingewählt (gab bei uns nix zu wählen -.-) und ich würde zu 100% nur die Personalpronomen aus dem Sub verstehen :>

Sry kann dir leieder nicht wieterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> hab mal noch ne Frage… kennt jmd einen Anime der im alten Ägypten spielt?
> könnte mir das als Thematik ziemlich gut vorstellen..
> aber kommt mir bitte nicht mit yugioh oder diesen Comic der mal auf Suer RTL kam … ich such was Richtiges
> 
> ...



da gabs doch mal die mumien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fand ich immer cool ^^
mumies alive oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mumien mit waffen 

ot :aber jo gibt ein paar animes bei denen ich gedacht hab hmm ist das nun ein hmm mann oder ne frau oder sowas dazwischen?


----------



## nalcarya (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ot :aber jo gibt ein paar animes bei denen ich gedacht hab hmm ist das nun ein hmm mann oder ne frau oder sowas dazwischen?


Das ist aber nunmal schon länger so, als es den begriff "Emo" überhaupt so gibt, mal ganz davon abgesehen dass "Emo" der westlichen Kultur entspringt.

Androgynität galt/gilt in Japan wohl einfach als Schönheitsmerkmal für Männer.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Jop ich weis .. war genug lang in thailand ferien machen um das herauszufinden und in japan wars auch nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wer die mangas/hentais^aus japan kennt der kennt ihre beachtungsweise .. typen die bisle gay sind und frauen die mehr nach vorne haben als ihr kopf gross ist (...)


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juni 2008)

Alter schwede...etliche seiten durchgewühlt...animetoplist von oben nach unten. immer ohne erfolg. und dann meine letzte chance, den anime weiter zu schauen...youtube...ich hab mich auf eine grauenvolle quali vorbereitet, als ich auf die dritte episode klicke... aber dann ward ich doch sehr positiv überrascht. tolle quali xD. einen makel hat das ganze, es ist mit englischem dub...naja, was solls, in der not frisst der hund auch spagetti xd


----------



## Zez (30. Juni 2008)

*mit dir freu*
Soooo, ich überlege was ich nach Naruto Shippuuden anschauen soll ... kann mir jemand was über Gunslinger Girls sagen?


----------



## nalcarya (30. Juni 2008)

Die Cousine von meinem Freund (13 und Holländeirn Oo) hat mir den Full Metal Alchemist Anime mitgebracht, den schau ich nun. Mag Ed und Al als Charaktere schonmal sehr gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

die sehen cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunslinger_Girl

mehr weis ich auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Juni 2008)

Hach, die Hauptperson aus Black Cat ist sooooo geil! *schmacht*


----------



## Qonix (1. Juli 2008)

Gunslinger Girl mag nach einer einfachen Serie aussehen, es steckt aber sehr viel dahinter. Ist auch recht brutal und nichts für kleine Kinder. Die Story ist gut erzählt und spannend. Hat hald auch viel mit Politik und so zu tun aber auch mit Problemen von pubertierenden Mädchen. Den Anime hab ich jetzt noch nicht geguckt aber die Manga Serie hab ich.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Danke.

Ok, werd ich mir dannach anschauen - und ich hoffe ich bemerke auch das tiefgründige ...


----------



## Mondryx (1. Juli 2008)

Von diesem Gunslinger Girl hab ich mal die erste Folge angesehen. Damals fand ich das ganze nicht so ansprechend. Das Szenario war nicht das nach dem ich damals gesucht hatte. Aber man kann allem eine zweite Chance geben, oder?

Ich bin doch komplett irre oder? Ich hab 26 Folgen von einem Anime, die jeweils gute 24 Minuten lang waren in genau 2 Tagen gesehen xD. Ich würd mal sagen ich hab den verschlungen...*hust*. Aber wieder mal kam das immer erwartete Happy Ending erst in der letzten Folge. War trotzdem ein toller Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was habt ihr für Merkmale? Wenn ich einen Anime oder Manga toll finde und mich dieser mich in seinen Bann zieht, kann ich mich richtig von der Aussenwelt abkapseln und komplett in die Welt von dem Stück eintauchen. Vorrausgesetzt ich habe die Zeit dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. So ist es schon öfters passiert das ich einen kompletten Tag mit Anime schauen und Mangas lesen verbracht habe, mich dann am Abend aber gefragt habe, wo die ganze Zeit geblieben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

*Bei mirs wars Elfeinlied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war Mittwoch, in einer Schulwoche, um 10 Uhr nachts schreibt mich ein Kumpel an, ich soll doch bitte Elfenlied anschauen.
Ich sage "hmm, werd ich machen" - ich hatte eig keine Lust.
Vorm schlafengehen, so gegen halb 12, dachte ich mir, die erste Folge schaue ich jetzt noch an =)
Naja bin bis um 4 Uhr morgens dann aufgeblieben und habe Elfenlied angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Und dann war es noch so bei One Piece, eine Woche nichts gemacht ausser OP geschaut =)


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

schaman king bin ich nun bei nummer 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spannend aufm klo so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ja yo's frau sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Shaman King ist echt geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab's bis 25 oder so gelesen.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Shaman King ist echt geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


shaman king find ich persönlich net so doll. die geschichte wurde zum schluss immer plumper und es ging wirklich nur noch darum stärker zu werden. finde ise hätten mehr zwischenmenschliches was jo und anna betrifft einbringen sollen.


----------



## Mondryx (1. Juli 2008)

Yeha, hab endlich mein Geld aufm Konto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das erste was ich eben gerade getan habe ist Amazon einen netten Besuch abzustatten, um mir endlich den dritten Band von Special A zu bestellen. Man freu ich mich drauf, endlich weiter lesen. Anfang August kommt dann Band 4 in die Läden. Wird dann meine Lektüre, wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre, für die Hinfahrt sollte es reichen wenn ich mich mitm lesen zurück halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Bei mir würde ein Manga nieee reichen - schon allein als wir von hier unten nach Norddeutschland gefagren sind, (mit dem Auto) habe ich bei der hinfahrt ein 400Seitenbuch durchgelesen ... (Das Skorpionenhaus - kennt das evt jemand?)

Deswegen spiele ich auch WoW xD
Würde ich für die 13€ zbs Bücher kaufen, hätte ich ganze 2 Tage etwas zu tun, mit WoW habe ich 1 Monat lang beschäftigung xD
Dabei sucktm das Spiel inzwischen :/ Naja RL ist ja auch toll =)


----------



## Mondryx (1. Juli 2008)

Okayy....ich erleide gerade einen ziemlich Flash xD. Hab mir eben die erste Folge von Shakugan no Shana angesehen. Kannte das ganze vorher nur aus Signaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Muss sagen...eine sehr besondere Story was ich so aus der ersten Folge entnehmen kann.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Wer sich einfach mal kaputt lachen will, dem kann ich nur Full Metal Panic empfehlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wer sich einfach mal kaputt lachen will, dem kann ich nur Full Metal Panic empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hab FMP schon 2 mal komplett gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Humor hat der ohne Ende, vorallem Fumoffu xD. Ja...der Anime hat was. Über den Manga kann ich jetzt leider nicht urteilen...


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Also meine Favoriten sind One Piece, Dragonball, und alle Ex Banzai Storys.

Also ich denke Banzai kennen alle oder?


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (2. Juli 2008)

No ich nicht o.O
Aber ich bin ja eh für ganz andre Genres bei Anime ^^
Ich sag nur: Strawberry Panic! ftw! x3


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Shaman King ist echt geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



find shaman king auch cool

alter lucker hat ne frau und ist erst 16 ^^ will auch eine die geister killen kann *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ban ZAI
jo bekannt^^ wers nid kennt
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banzai_(Manga-Magazin) <-- hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (2. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Okayy....ich erleide gerade einen ziemlich Flash xD. Hab mir eben die erste Folge von Shakugan no Shana angesehen. Kannte das ganze vorher nur aus Signaturen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hab mit auch mal die erste Folge angeschaut gehabt aber irgendwie hats mir nich so zugesagt.


Was mir grad eingefallen ist: Kennt einer von euch Ouran? Ich hab mich totgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
@Zez: Gunslinger Girls hat mir persöhnlich sehr gut gefallen! Ich würds dir empfehlen =)


----------



## Shalor (2. Juli 2008)

Hrhr hab meinem Kumpel gerade den Thread gezeigt und gesagt wie pervers ihr doch alle seid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wieder aus dem HENTAI Thread flücht*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Hrhr hab meinem Kumpel gerade den Thread gezeigt und gesagt wie pervers ihr doch alle seid!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du bist scheinbar kein manga/anime fan also bitte lass es danke


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Hentai heißt auf deutsch Perversling! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Shaman King finde ich Osorezan Au Revoir am besten, das ist so schön melancholisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hentai heißt auf deutsch Perversling!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gar nid war .. hmm ich mag hentai bin ich nun pervers?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei shaman king find ich yo cool .. alter lucker hat mit 16 schon ne sexy japanerin die dämonen/geister beschwören kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *auchwill*


----------



## nalcarya (3. Juli 2008)

Bin bei Full Metal Alchemist nun schon bei Folge 25, gefällt mir richtig gut. 

<3 Eds cholerische Anfälle!

Oh, und ich hab mir heute mal Bände 13-15 von Eden gekauft, komm aber erst später dazu sie zu lesen *grml

btw heißt Hentai auf deutsch nicht einfach nur pervers, mögliche Übersetzungen sind: Anomalie, Abnormität, Missbildung; Perversion; Metamorphose, Transformation, Verwandlung, Umwandlung.


----------



## Giillian (3. Juli 2008)

Hab früher Conan gelesen ^^ 
Aber das wurde langweilig. 
Finde persönlich Mangas von Arina Tanemura ziemlich toll gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fullmoon, Kaito Jeanne oder Time Stranger


----------



## Qonix (3. Juli 2008)

Hentai? Hmm, ist das nicht das Zeug das mehrere GB der Festplatte belegt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

jup genau ich dachte das sei nur dafür da um unötigen freien speicher zu belegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Kennt ihr Vagabond? Und gibt's dazu 'nen Anime? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab' mir heute den ersten Teil gekauft.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hentai? Hmm, ist das nicht das Zeug das mehrere GB der Festplatte belegt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kenn ich XD


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bin bei Full Metal Alchemist nun schon bei Folge 25, gefällt mir richtig gut.
> 
> <3 Eds cholerische Anfälle!


Ich hab mir alle FMA folgen in 2/3 tagen angesehn + film + ova's.... omg die story find ich endgeil... will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber elfenlied hab ich auch alle folgen an nem tag gesehn und deathnote... naja folge 28 und es läd nimmer bei mir :'(

need neuen stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (4. Juli 2008)

*sich auch mal im animefred meldet*
einer meiner absoluten favoriten ist devil may cry
genialer anime und ein geniales spiel
shaman king is cool wobei ich keine anna haben will
ihr vergesst alle wie oft sie yoh schon gequält hat
außerdem steh ich eher aus schüchterne mädchen *hust*Hinata*hust

zum thema hentai:
*sabber*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

O_o ._. was findet ihr alle an Hentais so toll? 

Wenn ich mir denn mal einen anschauen , dann nur zur belustigung. Die Rieseneuter ( jeder normalen frau wäre der Rücken schon mehrfach durchgeknackst ) und die Proportionen ( Hände <-> oberschenkel zB. )
sind einfach ultra witzig xD

Aber eben nur zur belustigung , am sonsten ziemlich arm ^.^


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Bei Hentai gilt kleines Hirn ausschalten und grosses Hirn einschalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist doch geil mal so riesen Euter. Gibts ja im richtigen Leben nicht. Das neueste was ich jetzt gefunden habe sind 3D Computer animierte Sachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

Naja wer auf riesentitties steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin eher der Apfeltittchen fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3d zeugs gibts aber schon länger!


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Jup, aber jetzt sind sie endlich mal qualitativ besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Diesen 3d Kram find ich...naja, ziemlich unnatürlich. Das ist so ein zwischending aus Komik und Real. Dann doch lieber eines der Extreme^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

ich hab jetzt zwar nix gegen hentais (bible black ftw^^) aber meint ihr man sollte das hier so zur schau stellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

ich finde den 3d kram noch mehr crap als normale hentais xD

es sieht einfach noch alles viel zu unnatürlich aus. Es sei denn die haben ne revolutionsschritt nach vorn gemacht und ich habs verpasst xD

@ stereo : Okay, Bible Black finde selbst ich gelungen! 6 Teiliger hentai Ftw! und sogar mit Story! Warum sollte man es denn nicht zur schau stellen? ^^


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Das 3d zeug suckt!
Hentai ist ... oO nix für meine Hand, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sind schöne Frauen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eig ist Hentai generell nicht so mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juli 2008)

Zu dem "zur Schau stellen": weil es andere Leute höchstwahrscheinlich herzlich wenig wenig interessiert von was widerum andere sich so "anregen" lassen.   Außerdem ist es ein Thema das oftmals unter nicht jugendfrei fällt und darüber in einem vollkommen öffentlichen Forum ohne Altersgrenzen offen zu reden ist auch fragwürdig. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das so Kommentare wie *sabber*, geil o.ä. den Ruf gegenüber Nichtinvolvierten nur wieder verschlechtern, a la "Animes sind entweder was für Kinder oder notgeile Kerle" Oo


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

tja wer nicht alles liest ist selbst schuld wenn die Hentais mit Anime verwechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo Bible Balck ist geil. La blue Girl ist auch nicht schlecht. Hab auch andere gute gefunden wo es fast mehr um die Story geht als um poppän ^^


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein kleenes Amazon Paket mit dem dritten Band von Special A ist da. Endlich weiter lesen *lechz*^^

Naja, die nächste Folge von  Shakugan no Shana II guck ich dann doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin immer noch mit One Piece beschäftigt. Man hat der Anime viele Füllfolgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Haste ne Ahnung wie weit RTL 2 One Piece gesendet hatte? Würd das ganze mal weiter gucken, sich aber mühevoll die hunderten von Folgen anzugucken um zu wissen wo man ist...ne nicht mein Fall^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Zu dem "zur Schau stellen": weil es andere Leute höchstwahrscheinlich herzlich wenig wenig interessiert von was widerum andere sich so "anregen" lassen.   Außerdem ist es ein Thema das oftmals unter nicht jugendfrei fällt und darüber in einem vollkommen öffentlichen Forum ohne Altersgrenzen offen zu reden ist auch fragwürdig.
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das so Kommentare wie *sabber*, geil o.ä. den Ruf gegenüber Nichtinvolvierten nur wieder verschlechtern, a la "Animes sind entweder was für Kinder oder notgeile Kerle" Oo




wer schaut denn hentais um sich anregen zu lassen? O_o
Ich hoffe hier fühlt sich keiner ertappt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und naja , damit es nicht mit animes in verruf kommt , schreiben wir ja fast in jedem Post hentai dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mondryx : Wolltest du dir den dritten band nicht für ne Fahrt aufheben? ^.^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jo Bible Balck ist geil. La blue Girl ist auch nicht schlecht. Hab auch andere gute gefunden wo es fast mehr um die Story geht als um poppän ^^



Bible Black hat ne Story?  Hab ich nie drauf geachtet. 
Also mir gehts da nur ums Poppän.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Haste ne Ahnung wie weit RTL 2 One Piece gesendet hatte? Würd das ganze mal weiter gucken, sich aber mühevoll die hunderten von Folgen anzugucken um zu wissen wo man ist...ne nicht mein Fall^^


Ja so ab Folge 260 rum - dann kannst du noch 12 Folgen schauen, dann kommt Japanisch mit deutschem Untertitel --> Ab da ist es dann auch auf der Insel =)
Einfach bei AL auf Ger Sub gehen, da gehts direkt nach der letzten Folge von RTL2 weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Qonix: La BLue Girl ist finde ich auch echt hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Haste ne Ahnung wie weit RTL 2 One Piece gesendet hatte? Würd das ganze mal weiter gucken, sich aber mühevoll die hunderten von Folgen anzugucken um zu wissen wo man ist...ne nicht mein Fall^^


Also der Anime wurde bis jetzt bis zum 45 von 47 vorhanden Bänden ausgestrahlt. Es dürfen etwas über 300 Folgen sein, denn ich hab es bis sie im Seezug sind und Richtung Enies Lobby fahren und das sind 282 Folgen.

edit: Zez hat keine Ahnung. ^^


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Der German Sub bei miener Seite fängt auf Ernies Lobby an, und hat insgesamt 380 Folgen :>


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Ok danke euch, mal gucken wann ich damit weiter mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@blood: ne den dritten Band wollte ich so lesen. Am 1. August kommt Band 4 auf Deutsch, den nehm ich mir für die Hinfahrt in den Urlaub mit. Hoffe nur das ich nicht die ganze Fahr am Steuer sitzen muss, sondern auch mal lesen kann^^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juli 2008)

Ähm, Hentai sind ja auch Anime, genauso wie Pornos auch Filme sind. Und wer schaut bitte erotische bzw pornografische Inhalte an, ohne sich in irgendeiner Form anregen lassen zu wollen? Oo

Hrmpf, wenn ich nicht ~250€ für Wacken einplanen müsste würd ich mir grad noch ein paar Bände Blade of the Immortal, Blame! & Monster und Cowboy Bebop DVDs zulegen *_*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und wer schaut bitte erotische bzw pornografische Inhalte an, ohne sich in irgendeiner Form anregen lassen zu wollen?



Ich!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2008)

schon klar blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schaue pornos auch nur wegen der story ... (könnte genau so gut sagen ich bin gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt beides nid wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

atm wieder am shaman king lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde die geschichte da besonders am anfang sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

lies ma pls ne seiter vorher ^^ da steht warum ich - wenn ich - hentais schaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs dann eher so im RL


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Meine Rechte Hand steht auf echte Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bitte geht mit dem Thema weg, kb dass das hier geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Meine Rechte Hand steht auf echte Frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bwaha ! Selfpwnd incoming? ^^

aber okok , hören wir mit den pösen Hentais auf...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Juli 2008)

I hab ka Freundin  
i hab ka Frau  
I hab bei´d Weiber den Dauerhahn  
auf mi steht kane, ja kruzifix,  
Was soll i machen – i ***, sunst nix  

Soviel dazu^^

anderes Thema:
Kennt jemand Oldboy?
Hab da letztens die 4 , respektive 8, Bände des Mangas gelesen.
Die Grundidee gefällt mir, die Entwicklung der Story eher weniger. Besonders die Auflösung war in meinen Augen ziemlich lächerlich.
Außerdem scheint der Zeichner eine Vorliebe für Schweiß und große Nasen zu haben. Die Hauptcharaktere müssen stinken wie drecksau, die schwitzen wirklich immer. Und bei den Nasen: Am Anfang sind sie Protagonist und Antagonist noch relativ "normal", aber im Verlauf der Geschichte werden die zu Mörderzinken.
Oh, und es gibt ein sehr amüsantes Bild einer Schulklasse, bei dem drei Gesichter von Schülern "neu gezeichnet" wurden und eines sogar einfach vom Sitznachbarn kopiert wurde.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> I hab ka Feundin
> i hab ka Frau
> I hab bei´d Weiber den Dauerhahn
> auf mi steht kane, ja kruzifix,
> Was soll i machen – i ***, sunst nix


schön in bayrisch geschrieben, bist a braver bua


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

also ich bin grad bei runterladen der ONe Piece folgen und bin imo bei folge 158^^


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Also als es noch stage6 gab war es wesentlich angenehmer sich anime auf den rechner zu ziehen. schade das divx den laden dicht gemacht hat... . 

es ist echt schlimm...kann es keine romance anime geben die an die 300 folgen haben? diese kurzen dinger mit 24/26 oder auch nur 12 bis 6 folgen hat man soo schnell durch, und das beziehnungsgeflecht ist selbst am ende immer noch ziemlich unausgearbeitet.

kaum kann man sich für die beiden Protagonisten freuen ist es plötzlich die letzte folge und alles ist aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

schade das viele >100 folgen anime eher in richtung yu-gi-oh gehen... .

ich mein genug inhalt um eine romanze richtig auszufüllen sollte es doch geben oder? ich guck zwar auch gerne one piece oder sowas in der art wo richtig auf den putz gehauen wird. aber für meine sentimentale seite sind romanzen einfach schön zum mitfühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

anime loads ist doch genausogut wie Stage6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

find ich nicht, die downloads gingen wesentlich schneller, da man beim schauen im hintergrund geladen hat^^


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

oO Wenn ich Livestream schaue, dann bufferst auch nebenher - und richtig runterladen tue ich nicht^^


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Argh...ich hab zwar aufgehört zu zählen, aber es muss so das gut 70te mal gewesen sein das ich die letzte Folge von einem Anime gesehen habe...alles was gut ist, endet leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hrmpf, wenn ich nicht ~250€ für Wacken einplanen müsste würd ich mir grad noch ein paar Bände Blade of the Immortal, Blame! & Monster und Cowboy Bebop DVDs zulegen *_*


Du nimmst 250€ mit nach wacken? Oo was willst du mit soo viel geld da? ich nehm grad ma 150 mit ^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Um nochmal etwas wegen One Piece einzuwerfen: Bei RTL2 waren die bei Folge ~315. Enies Lobby war schon fertig. Waren schon wieder in Water Seven, haben Sunny bekommen und sind geflüchtet, da war Schluss. Bei myVideo gibt es die ganzen deutschen Subs bis derzeit 365, also Thriller Bark. 

Aber da gilt auch ma wieder jap > all. Was die im deutschen weggeschnitten haben, war nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Aber da gilt auch ma wieder jap > all. Was die im deutschen weggeschnitten haben, war nicht mehr feierlich.



Joa...ich glaube bei Naruto war es noch schlimmer, aber das Thema hatte wir schon iwo auf den Anfangsseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw...heute müsste das shippuuden special welches gestern raus ist, gesubbet anschauen können...freu misch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Hmm, k als ich das letzte mal RTL2 angeschaut habe, waren sie noch VOR Ernies Lobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

ja die letzte folge die ich gesehen habe, und es auch noch nicht weiter kenne, war iwas mit ruffys vater..diese obermotz bei der marine da^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

der obermotz war ruffys opa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ruffys vater is son ober revoluzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ja die letzte folge die ich gesehen habe, und es auch noch nicht weiter kenne, war iwas mit ruffys vater..diese obermotz bei der marine da^^


oh oh oh. ein riesen faux pas^^. das war ruffys opa garp und er ist vizeadmiral. ruffys vater ist dragon und der ist anführer der revolutionäre. das istd er erzfeind der marine überhaupt^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Das war ja schon der Schluss. Da kam es ja raus, dass er der Großvater ist und das Ruffys Vater der größte Rebell der Welt is unso, danach kam die Flucht. Ma schauen wann RTL2 die nächsten Folgen ausstrahlt.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das war ja schon der Schluss. Da kam es ja raus, dass er der Großvater ist und das Ruffys Vater der größte Rebell der Welt is unso, danach kam die Flucht. Ma schauen wann RTL2 die nächsten Folgen ausstrahlt.



Eigentlich wäre ich dafür das RTL 2 ein Verbot bekommt Folgen zu schneiden. Die Kinder die das schauen kapieren doch irgendwann den Zusammenhang nicht mehr...fehlt ja 50%^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ich dafür das RTL 2 ein Verbot bekommt Folgen zu schneiden. Die Kinder die das schauen kapieren doch irgendwann den Zusammenhang nicht mehr...fehlt ja 50%^^


das problem ist das rtl2 die folgen von den ammis abkauft und die sehr hart sind was das angeht. in der verschärften ammi version raucht sanji nicht mal sondern lutscht lutscher (ohne scheiß oO)


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Es gibt in dem OP-Forum schon Peditionen gegen das Ausstrahlen am Nachmittag. Haben mehrer Leute eine Email hingeschickt. RTL2 war der Meinung, dass sie für Kinder ausstrahlen... anstatt das man das abends ungeschnitten zeigt aber neee. Da waren teilweise sogar die Zusammenhänge völlig daneben. Man wusste nicht mehr zu was jetzt der Satz passte.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

schlimmer find ich es aber bei naruto. da hat man sogar den blutfleck von shikamrus kleidung weg editiert während der aufnahmeprüfungen. auch sonst sieht man kaum einen angriff vollständig. wie soll das erst bei den shippuuden folgen werden? ich mein da fliegen ganze körperteile durch die luft -.-


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Hehe^^

Gestern wieder DragonBall: GT auf RTL2 geschaut. Ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag als Bebi Son-Gohan angegriffen hat... Schnitt...*verwirrt*.. Rauchwolke und dahinter war dann Son-Gohan, dessen Kleidung vollständig kaputt war. Die haben da gefühlte 3 Minuten Kampf geschnitten, man hat gar kein Zusammenhang mehr gesehen zwischen Angriff und Gesabbel.. gibt es irgendwo *hust* DB:GT Folgen, die nicht geschnitten sind wie bei OP? *hust* Auch gerne per PN.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> schlimmer find ich es aber bei naruto. da hat man sogar den blutfleck von shikamrus kleidung weg editiert während der aufnahmeprüfungen. auch sonst sieht man kaum einen angriff vollständig. wie soll das erst bei den shippuuden folgen werden? ich mein da fliegen ganze körperteile durch die luft -.-



beziehst dich da auf den typen der diese tonfiguren oder was das war in seinen händen immer gemacht hatte, als er gaara gejagt hatte? dem fehlen ja später beide arme xD. Sein Name ist mir gerade entfallen^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Du meinst Deidara. aber nein. ich bezog mich viel mehr auf den typen mit den 5 herzen^^ glaub eins von den herzen wird von kakashi per shidori rausgerissen und er hälts inna hand.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oh oh oh. ein riesen faux pas^^. das war ruffys opa garp und er ist vizeadmiral. ruffys vater ist dragon und der ist anführer der revolutionäre. das istd er erzfeind der marine überhaupt^^


eigentlich ist sind die 3 ja Admiräle und nicht Vizeadmiräle. Da hat RTL2 mal wieder mist gebaut.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Ahso. Ich bin jetzt nur erstmal gespannt wie die Sache in Konoha weiter geht mit Sora und Naruto^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Was meinst du mit die "3"? Nur Garp ist bei der Marine.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Bei DB GT ist es echt am heftigsten, teilweiße fehlen da 2-3 ganze FOLGEN vom Kampf
-.-


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> eigentlich ist sind die 3 ja Admiräle und nicht Vizeadmiräle. Da hat RTL2 mal wieder mist gebaut.


es gibt drei admiräle gelber hund roter (?) affe und blaufasan. garp ist aber keiner der drei genannten sondern "nur" Vizeadmiral


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube da fehlt sogar die komplette Staffel von Super-C17.. dürften einiger sein, schätze mehr als 6 Folgen. Lächerlich. Früher haben die DBZ abends um 19 Uhr ausgestrahlt wo Vegeta noch schön Blut gekotzt hat als Freezer ihn zerlegt hat^^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Du nimmst 250€ mit nach wacken? Oo was willst du mit soo viel geld da? ich nehm grad ma 150 mit ^^


150 für mein Ticket. 100 für den Rest.

Ticket kaufen mein Freund und ich vor Ort an der Backstagebändchenausgabe, da wir über den normalen Verkauf keine mehr bekommen haben. Wenn man aber einen Backstagepass bekommen kann und kein Ticket hat, dann kann man auch wenn ausverkauft ist für 150€ ein Ticket vor Ort kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dragoball:GT hab ich vor ~6 Jahren schon komplett gesehen, bin mir nicht mehr sicher wann genau das war. Das Original mit englischen Untertiteln halt ^^ Die RTL2-Fassung will ich mir gar nicht antun, nachdem DBZ ja stellenweise schon so arg beschnitten war.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch das Orginal mit eng subs geguckt. Und das auf youtube, quali ging eigentlich durch. was genervt hatte, war das die folgen wild durcheinander von verschiedenen sendern genommen wurde^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich glaube da fehlt sogar die komplette Staffel von Super-C17.. dürften einiger sein, schätze mehr als 6 Folgen. Lächerlich. Früher haben die DBZ abends um 19 Uhr ausgestrahlt wo Vegeta noch schön Blut gekotzt hat als Freezer ihn zerlegt hat^^


 jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war sooo geil
bäm sprtiz WAAA pew pew bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*gt nie auf rtl kuken will*


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

sehe ich das richtig das die englische version von one piece bei 506 aufhört (als sie von gold rogger erzählen) und einer der admiräle auf die insel mit den blubber kugeln kommt? -.-


Spoiler



Ruffy hat in der Zwischen zeit Moria (Der Schatten Typ) besiegt und wäre fast von einem der Samurai gekillt worden. Jedoch hat Zorro ihn gerettet.



will weiter lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ich habe eine Seite wo die ganzen OP Mangas sind auf Englisch. Ich guck ma welches Band das ist.. jo. Band 506 ist derzeit Schluss. Muss man sich immer ein paar Wochen gedulden bis das Neue kommt - die sind aber schon ewig auf der Seifenblasen-Insel.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

naja bin heute erst bis 506 gelangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 och menno immer wenn was spannend wird muss ich warten -.- *blub*


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Oh Spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Zum Glück habe ich das selber schon alles auf myVideo gesehen und im Manga gelesen :>
der Samurai hieß übrigens Bartholomäus Bär ^^


----------



## Zez (5. Juli 2008)

oO gibts irgendwo nen Stream der weiter geht als Thriller Bark? NEED


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> oO gibts irgendwo nen Stream der weiter geht als Thriller Bark? NEED


ich glaub weiter als thriller bark ist ist der anime noch nicht.


----------



## Zez (5. Juli 2008)

hmm kk - aber Mangas ab PC zu lesen suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> hmm kk - aber Mangas ab PC zu lesen suckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimme ich dir zu. Hab das einmal probiert und konnte mich gar nicht konzentrieren beim lesen. Das geht gar nicht klar^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Macht das mal Abends. Habe die immer alle Abends gelesen, da geht das eigenlich recht gut. Ansonsten ausdrucken in der Mangagröße und zusammentackern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu. Hab das einmal probiert und konnte mich gar nicht konzentrieren beim lesen. Das geht gar nicht klar^^


gerade auf pc machts spaß mangas zu lesen, da kann man z.b. bei one piece immer schön rein zoomen un d so den versteckten pandamann zu finden^^


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Mangas am Pc lesen habe ich noch nie probiert. Wo kriegt ihr die denn her? 
Wäre vielleicht praktisch, da die Mangas immer wieder teurer werden :/


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juli 2008)

Hab gerade auf AL einen Anime angefangen....das Intro ist ja mal mehr als schräg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. Juli 2008)

ZOMFG Q.Q

Wie heißt denn das  .... .... Ding oO
Damit ich es ... ... nie ... ... anklick *Wahhhh*
*Angst hab*


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juli 2008)

Das ganze nennt sich "Tsukuyomi ~MOON PHASE~".

Der Anime an sich ist ganz ok. Eine ziemlich irre Story xD. Aber ich musste schon desöftern lachen^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Juli 2008)

Hmm, das Lied hat irgendwie was. Aber ich glaube die Serie ist nix für mich.
Wenn schon schräg dann schau ich mir lieber FLCL an^^


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juli 2008)

Fooly Cooly...Hilfe. Ich glaube, davon hab ich immer noch ein Trauma. Das ist wirklich das abgedrehteste was ich kenne^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ne. Sagt mir ma gar nicht zu. Bin lieber der Typ für Hellsing, Dragonball.. gerne auch OP :> Dann aber ungeschnitten *g*

Das ist mir irgendwie zu "mädchenhaft".. sieht aus wie Sailormoon Oo


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab gerade mal youtube ein wenig unsicher gemacht.. . Bin dabei auf 2 meiner alten Lieblingsanime von früher gestoßen. Ja...die guten alten Zeiten^^



und nicht zu vergessen!!!



Wobei das Japan Intro von Zorro besser ist^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Oh Spoiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf englisch heisst der ned so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hat fon der paw paw frucht gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 süsse panda hände^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf AL einen Anime angefangen....das Intro ist ja mal mehr als schräg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



worum gehts da? oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hab gerade mal youtube ein wenig unsicher gemacht.. . Bin dabei auf 2 meiner alten Lieblingsanime von früher gestoßen. Ja...die guten alten Zeiten^^
> und nicht zu vergessen!!![/qoute]
> 
> omfg hab die sendung geliebt !!


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die tollen Fußballstars, wo die bei einem Spiel immer um die Erde laufen, weil das Feld eine richtig fiese Krümmung hatte^^

Naja auf Englisch heisst der dann halt Bartholomew Kuma, obwohl ich glaube, dass Kuma genau wie Nakama (oder so) einfach nicht übersetzt worden ist... warum auch immer.


----------



## Qonix (5. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> es gibt drei admiräle gelber hund roter (?) affe und blaufasan. garp ist aber keiner der drei genannten sondern "nur" Vizeadmiral


Ach so, ich dachte immer Garp sei roter Hund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und es ist roter Hund und gelber Affe nicht umgekehrt


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Gelber Affe taucht übrigens im Mangaband 506 ganz als letzes auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Leider ist danach Ende.. ma schauen was danach passiert.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

jo er erscheint -> ende .. bööööh


----------



## Sinizae (7. Juli 2008)

Auf was ich vor ein paar Tagen zufällig gestoßen bin ist "Vampire Knight" - ich LIEBE es =D

Hier kann man sich alle Teile ansehen: Crunchy Roll


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

es gibt eigentlich nur 3- Anime-serien die mir gefallen 

naruto (+die teile, in denen die älter sind, one piece und avatar)


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

ich bin atm bei shaman king 51 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wens interessiert was so in kurzform bis jetzt passiert ist -> kukste


Spoiler



yo / trey and the rest .. (neu gehört auch "FAUST" dazu) sind in Doby willage angekommen und sind nun in der 2ten runde des Schamanen Turniers. Unterwegs haben sie die kräfte von sekis buch gelernt. (Anna ist wieder bei yo und unterstrüzt ihn mit ihrem "tollen" training)


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

Kam das ganze nicht schon lange im Anime vor?


----------



## psycho1969 (7. Juli 2008)

Meine Lieblingsserien sind : Hellsing, Blood + und Ghost in the Shell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

psycho1969 schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsserien sind : Hellsing, Blood + und Ghost in the Shell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr guter Geschmack


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab grad nach geguckt und gesehen das der nächste Band von One Piece erst am 28.11.2008 kommt. Dans kanns doch nicht sein. So lange warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Ghost in the Shell habe ich mir auch einmal vorgenommen, jedoch nie gesehen :/
Blood sagt mir nichts, Hellsing jedoch, auch wenn ich davon nicht den Anime, sondern nur die Mangas gelesen habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nach geguckt und gesehen das der nächste Band von One Piece erst am 28.11.2008 kommt. Dans kanns doch nicht sein. So lange warten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich lad grad ie tv folgen bin jetzt bei 197 jetzt sind sie in der marinebasis G8 ich bin voll aufgeregt wies weitergeht 

bitte keine spoilers sonst ises langweilig


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

keine spoiler 



Spoiler



ruffy überlebt bis zum zum letzten band bis jetzt ^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> keine spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


würd ich nicht mal sagen. denke er machts wie gol d. roger und stellt sich (und zwar corby ) und würd am Schaffot hingerichtet und leitet damit die neue Ära der Piraten ein^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

sagte bis jetzt ..
ausser ihr habt ein buch das ich nicht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte bis jetzt ..
> ausser ihr habt ein buch das ich nicht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


habs falsch verstanden sry^^ dachte du meintest das letzte band überhaupt. allerdings ist ruffy in romance dawn nicht gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So btw schaman king durchgelesen bzw durchgeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- faul ^^ (Englische version ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Geht das irgendwann weiter? so 2nd runde? .. oder wars das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zweite runde ist gut^^ wenn du meinst das es dann zu ende ausgeführt wird... wer hätte denn bitte noch eine chance gegen Yo? und wenn du einen zweiten Wettkampf der Schamen meinst.....da dürfte Yo entweder schon Shaman King sein oder er ist tod^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

so wenn das alles so zerschnitten ist dann bitte ne PM an mich mit Seiten (mehrzahl) wo man sich die ungeschnittenen versionen ansehn kann (deutsch bevorzugt aber englisch geht auch untertitel wenn möglich deutsch, kann auch japanisch sein aber dann MUSS der untertitel deutsch sein).
am besten für OP <-- fanboi bis zum gehtnichtmehr

MFG
Chris aka LoD

PS: von der arbeit aus surfen SUX derbe


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2008)

Kann mir hier jemand gute Manga emfpehlen die in Richtung Death Note gehen ? 

Lese zur Zeit Monster, aber das reicht mir noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich wüsste jetzt nichts was vergleichbar mit Death Note ist. Soll es brutal sein oder wie?

edit: Veruchs mal mit "Gott Gauss" leider bis jetzt nur 1 Band erschienen.

So nun bin ich auch mit One Piece fertig. Ich würde mal sagen im nächsten Band gehts ganz schön ab. Brook ist einfach geil. Vorallem immer seine Witze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider so lange warten bis es endlich weiter geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich hab ja noch einiges was so rumsteht was ich noch nicht gelesen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. Juli 2008)

Goth ist zwar nur ein Oneshot, aber schön düster und morbide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenn Death Note zwar bisher nur vom hörensagen, aber alles was ich weiß ist, dass es wohl auch in etwa in diese Richtung geht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand gute Manga emfpehlen die in Richtung Death Note gehen ?
> 
> Lese zur Zeit Monster, aber das reicht mir noch nicht
> 
> ...



Wenn dir Monster gefällt empfehle ich dir auch 20th Century Boy. Ist vom gleichen Autor und hat auch die gleichen Stärken und auch Schwächen, vor allem die gegen Ende fast schon undurchschaubare Story (Ich vergleich das immer am liebsten mit Lost).

Goth ist ganz nett, teilsweise arg konstruiert und manchmal ergibt es keinen Sinn (Vor allem die zweite Geschichte). Aber durchaus empfehlenswert.

Vielleicht noch das Selbstmordparadis von Otomo (Akira). Weiß allerdings nicht ob es das noch neu zu kaufen gibt (Hab selber nur den ersten von drei Bänden)


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zweite runde ist gut^^ wenn du meinst das es dann zu ende ausgeführt wird... wer hätte denn bitte noch eine chance gegen Yo? und wenn du einen zweiten Wettkampf der Schamen meinst.....da dürfte Yo entweder schon Shaman King sein oder er ist tod^^


jo ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja der hat ja ne schöne (wenn auch strenge) freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit isser ja schon king .. *g*

aber jo meinte den 2nd wettkampf der angekündigt wird .. grml find die licht shows cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand gute Manga emfpehlen die in Richtung Death Note gehen ?
> 
> Lese zur Zeit Monster, aber das reicht mir noch nicht
> 
> ...


sowas wie death note .. meinst du so 
kill -> detektiv -> rennen um tod -> mit nem "monSTAAAAA" 
.. death note ist einfach zu geil ^^

aber wüsste keins das sowas ändiches hat. klar einige die um killen gehen aber das ist ja nicht das selbe


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2008)

Also erstmal vielen dank für die Empfehlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde mir 20th Century Boys, Goth und Gott Gauss mal anschauen^^ 

Und ich suche ja nicht das gleiche wie Death Note, da man so etwas ja nicht kopieren kann (; Aber halt etwas was in die Richtung geht ^^

z.B. schaue ich grade Code Geass. Das erinnert auch ein bisschen an Dn, da der Hauptchara auch eine Macht erhält, mit den man Menschen kontrollieren kann (;


----------



## Klunker (10. Juli 2008)

ahhhhhhh ich suche bilder von Kasumi aber google gibt mir keine..passt ja vom ding hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

musste heute  200x mit kasumi kämpfen um das C8 freizuschalten..kennt noch wer DOA 2?^^


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ahhhhhhh ich suche bilder von Kasumi aber google gibt mir keine..passt ja vom ding hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was bist du denn für ne Flasche??? Kannste nichtmal DOA2 spielen? Das ist doch mehr als easy immer auf perfekt zu gewinnen xD. Kannst keine Konterangriffe wie?^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ahhhhhhh ich suche bilder von Kasumi aber google gibt mir keine..passt ja vom ding hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lawl .. kasumi kannt ich auswendig ..
genau wie in tekken kristy montero .. irgendwann kannst sowas ohne hinzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ja wie wow .. da weis ich auch alle spells auswenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw versuch mal devil may cry 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimmt mich wunder wie weit du kommst *g*

edit meint: wie google gibt dir keine?
http://images.google.ch/images?q=kasumi&am...sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Klunker (11. Juli 2008)

Nein..nach gut 4 Jahren kann ich net mehr gegen Tengu gewinnen -.-  dafür habe ich jetzt alle Kostüme...im letzten sieht Kasumi ja aus wie en Superheld >.<  und nö noch nie mit kontergriffen gekämpft..braucht ich net^^


und pöses google -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lawl .. kasumi kannt ich auswendig ..
> genau wie in tekken kristy montero .. irgendwann kannst sowas ohne hinzuschauen
> 
> 
> ...



also in tekken gabs immer das tierchen also das Känguru  oder die schwester von Jin für mich zur Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DMC 3 habs durch...ist ja net so schwer das spiel^^


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Ich les jetzt grad mal den neuen WoW Comic. Ist so naja. Nicht wirklich schlecht abaer auch nicht überragend. Da freu ich mich mehr auf den neuen Manga oder Manhwa, bin jetzt nicht sicher was es dann ist.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juli 2008)

Manhwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der war doch mit Band 3 abgeschlossen, oder hab ich das falsch im Kopf? :O


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Jup, aber es kommt ein Neuer. Um ob der Neue jetzt ein Manga oder Manhwa ist weiss ich nicht mehr, denke aber das es wieder ein Manhwa wird.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juli 2008)

Ahso, das wusst ich noch gar nicht. Was gibt's davon denn schon zu wissen? Also Titel, Autor, Zeichner usw


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ahso, das wusst ich noch gar nicht. Was gibt's davon denn schon zu wissen? Also Titel, Autor, Zeichner usw


KLICK


----------



## grimmjow (11. Juli 2008)

Jemand von euch am "Soul Eater" schauen?

Gibt imo glaub 13 - 14 Folgen, werden maximal 51.
Mir gefällt er eigentlich recht gut, die Kampfanimationen sind wirklich 1a, nicht so wie bei Bleach o.Ä wo das mit der Zeit immer mehr nachlässt.

--> Trailer <--


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> also in tekken gabs immer das tierchen also das Känguru  oder die schwester von Jin für mich zur Auswahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fragt sich auf welchem lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab dante mode sagst du nimmer ist ned so schwer !

btw hat schon jemand den anime gesehen? lohnt sich der?


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nein..nach gut 4 Jahren kann ich net mehr gegen Tengu gewinnen -.-  dafür habe ich jetzt alle Kostüme...im letzten sieht Kasumi ja aus wie en Superheld >.<  und nö noch nie mit kontergriffen gekämpft..braucht ich net^^
> 
> 
> und pöses google -.-
> ...



Hahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir kommen da sexey bildas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst versuch mal
www.alltheweb.com <-- auch eine suchmaschiene da find ich oft etwas bessere bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (11. Juli 2008)

@ Mina

Sprichst du vom DMC Anime? Also ich fand ihn irgendwie grottenschlecht. Action ist ja schön und gut, aber irgendwie hat sich da kein "zomfg Dante is so cool" feeling Einstellen können.. n Button habe ich auch nicht gefunden. xD (Wie Flach =_=)

Mein Fazit: Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

wie weit seid ihr gerade bei naruto?ich folge 180


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm, was war das Letzte das ich gesehen habe?

Sasuke bei Oroshimaru oder noch etwas weiter.

Hab aber gerade mit dem Manga angefangen.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

folge 173 so geil *das ist unfair wieso darfst DU ihn hauen ich will auch!!!!*


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

Naruto....ich guck shippuuden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ist um einiges geiler als Naruto "normal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind die jetzt auch schon bei Folge 64-65 angekommen.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

Den Naruto Anime hab ich schon lange net mehr gesehen =/ Sind mir einfach viel zu viele Filler folgen -__-


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Naruto + Naruto Shippuuden durch, auch mit den neuen Updates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

@Zez: Ich machs mal als spoiler^^ 



Spoiler



was glaubste was mit konoha passiert, jetzt wo der schicke bannkreis steht? Ich hoffe mal auf ein paar richtig geile fights 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage von einem Unwissenden.

Gibt es zwischen Naruto und Naruto Shippuuden irgendeinen Unterschied oder ist es einfach nur die Fortsetzung der Geschichte?


----------



## PlutoII (11. Juli 2008)

Is ne Fortsetzung mit Zeitsprung.

So ne art ausblende im Film wo dann "5 Jahre Später" bei der nächsten einblende steht^^ (ich weiß net mehr genau wieviel jahre es warn verbessert mich einfach)


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

Am Ende von Naruto geht er für 2,5 Jahre weg um zu trainieren und Shippuuden beginnt als er wieder zurück nach Konoha kommt.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

PARTY!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Folge 66 ist schon geuppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...bin dann mal Shippuuden gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Ahhh, afk ;D



Spoiler



Vor Ep.66 -> Für mich ist klar das Sora Naruto & Co hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oO Auf weldher seite ist 66 geupped? bei AL.org ist nur 65 -.-


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

schurkentalent:
Murder Spree
Step through the shadows from enemy to enemy within 10 yards, attacking an enemy every .5 secs with both weapons until 5 assaults are made. Can hit the same target multiple times.
2 min cooldown
tickt es?






















hokage der 4te lasst gruessen!!!


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

Also wenns um Shippuuden geht solltest du immer auf cafe-anime.de gucken. die habens meist schon 1 tag nachdem es auf tv tokyo donnerstags gelaufen ist. zwar erst nur mit englischem sub, aber mir macht das nichts aus. der deutsche kommt immer etwas später. musst dich alledings dort anmelden und etwas aktiv im forum sein, damit dein account nicht gelöscht wird. ohne acc kannst da nicht gucken


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

darf ich mitglied des black werden*bitte*


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Jo genau, gibt mal PW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> @ Mina
> 
> Sprichst du vom DMC Anime? Also ich fand ihn irgendwie grottenschlecht. Action ist ja schön und gut, aber irgendwie hat sich da kein "zomfg Dante is so cool" feeling Einstellen können.. n Button habe ich auch nicht gefunden. xD (Wie Flach =_=)
> 
> Mein Fazit: Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.



Hatt ich fest befürchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8oup91itKc

ma was für mondryx gefunden ^^

ich finds auch sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8oup91itKc
> 
> ma was für mondryx gefunden ^^
> 
> ...



Hach...da wird mir ja ganz warm ums liebe Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ja ich bin schon so ein Romantiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ich stehe dazu, ist auch nichts wirklich schlimmes bei wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frag mich nur warum ich gerade diese Sorte so gerne mag.... . Psychologe anwesend?^^

BTW: Schick mir mal per PM das PW für den mybuffed black club^^


----------



## grimmjow (11. Juli 2008)

Naruto schaue ich seit Shippuden gar nicht mehr, ich find die Serie einfach nur noch beschissen..

Früher hat sich da ein wirklich geniales Feeling einstellen können (weil es im Prinzip was ganz neues war), aber jetzt.. wird es immer mehr zu Dragonball.
Die Attacken werden immer größer, die Kämpfe immer einseitiger.. Ich les noch mit einem Auge den Manga, nur zu schade, dass ich sogut wie alles schon von Anfang an der Serie vorausgesehen hatte.. ^^"
Der Anime stirbt meiner Meinung nach.. langsam aber sicher.

Gegner: "Hast du nicht mehr zu bieten? Das ich nicht lache! *hahahaha*" <-- 1. Gegner muss so tun, als wäre er so imba und cool, wie Gruul, der verzweifelt versucht, nen Optiker für sein Auge zu finden.
Naruto: "ZOMFG! Du bist stark." <-- 2. Naruto muss so tun, als wäre er am Ende.
Naruto: "Bli bla blubb, kk dann pack ich halt mein Rasengan aus ~.~" <-- 3. Naruto > Enemy

Das Schema läuft immer gleich ab und das langweilt nach hunderten von Folgen.. ._.
(Den Soundtrack kann ich schon lange nicht mehr ab. xD)

btw. Schaue ich zurzeit echt lieber Soul Eater, Animationen sind genial, Story ist sehr interessant und der Humor ist recht erfrischend. :x Und ein Anime in HD Qualität rockt doch schon derbe. *_*


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

Naja im Manga kommt das nicht so rüber finde ich...da kommen zum Glück auch nicht so viele unötige Kämpfe wie in den Filler Folgen ^^

Und Soul Eater ist top ^_^ Der Manga ist einfach nur genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

Wo kann ich den Soul Eater gucken? auf AL find ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ein bissl interessiert^^


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juli 2008)

na das Rasengan hat sich mit dem neuen manga ja hoffentlich erledigt,



Spoiler



denn immerhin lernt er jetzt auch den eremiten style vom alten frosch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





p.s das prob mit naruzto und seinen technicken ist ja, das er zu blöd für andere attacken ist xD


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

Naja, dafür kann er das Sexy no Jutsu perfekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das prob mit naruzto und seinen technicken ist ja, das er zu blöd für andere attacken ist xD






Bankchar schrieb:


> Naja, dafür kann er das Sexy no Jutsu perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe^^


ich liebe dieses:*OHHH!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME,GRANDMA TSUNADE!!!!!?*

er schafft es immer wieder ihre aggro zu ziehen^^


----------



## grimmjow (12. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Wo kann ich den Soul Eater gucken? auf AL find ich das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau dich mal auf *Veoh* um, ich saug mir zwar die RAW's und die gesubbten Folgen (hab über 500gb Animes - meisten subbet)

Such dir am besten die unzensierte Version. Leider kommt da natürlich die geniale Qualität vom Anime nicht gut rüber und in HD kannst du es auch nicht genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es geht eigentlich. ^^ (weiß ja nicht, was du für nen Monitor hast.)

@ Bankchar

Schau nur den Anime und ich find ihn bis jetzt schon fast besser als den Manga. ^^ Liegt aber bei mir daran, dass beim Anime mehr feeling rüberkommt und die Emotionen besser rüberkommen, sprich Trauer, Humor und sowas. ^.~


----------



## Mondryx (12. Juli 2008)

Also Veoh TV hab ich aufm Rechner, such ich da mal. Mein Monitor sollte groß genug sein, hab einen 22" Breitbild Monitor von Samsung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

so ich seh jetzt grade wieder OP und wenn ich noch einmal "Foxy slow beam" höre .. dann bring ich jemanden um


----------



## grimmjow (12. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Also Veoh TV hab ich aufm Rechner, such ich da mal. Mein Monitor sollte groß genug sein, hab einen 22" Breitbild Monitor von Samsung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn das so ist, würde ich mir die Episoden wirklich saugen. Denn in low Qualy macht das keinen Spaß und es kommt nicht so gut rüber, finde ich. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

Foxy slow beam


----------



## Zez (12. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich seh jetzt grade wieder OP und wenn ich noch einmal "Foxy slow beam" höre .. dann bring ich jemanden um


Achwas, die Davy Back Fights sind mit die coolsten Kämpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Achwas, die Davy Back Fights sind mit die coolsten Kämpfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub sosehr hab ich mcih noch NIE vorm fernseher aufgeregt


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na das Rasengan hat sich mit dem neuen manga ja hoffentlich erledigt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoilere pls mal was das fuer eine attacke ist^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> "Foxy slow beam"


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

ok ich nehm alles zurück ich reg mich bei Guitar hero noch mehr auf und das is auch vorm fernseher


----------



## Klunker (13. Juli 2008)

Naruto 



Spoiler



lernt ein shuriken raengan das sich auf seinen elementar typ bezieht..wind =)


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juli 2008)

@ Klunker : 



Spoiler



Das kann er doch schon längst o_O Er wird jetzt das lernen, was Jiraya von den Fröschen (?) gelernt hat^^ Im Manga jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

ich find naturo ja ziemlich langweilig mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*auf verdammte op folge 507 wart*


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute mal den Anime "Basilisk" angefangen. Ist mal was anderes^^


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Beschreib mal Mondryx. Klingt interesant =)



Kennt einer von euch eigentlich Chobits?
Des war toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

chobits ist doch ein hentai (hab ich mal gehört)? oder nicht ...

hmm laut wiki doch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn ich ir bei google die bilde ankukt doch *g* wohl beides
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chobits

naja nie gesehen finde "liebes bla bla blub nicht sooo spannend" ich steh mehr auf deathnote etc


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Ich steh auf auf Death Note, Darker Than Black, Gantz....

Aber Chobits war echt cool^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

ich jetzt endlich ein naruto + hinata profilbild ^^
ich finde das paar so cool^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juli 2008)

@ Plutoll: Hab einfach mal die Beschreibung von Anime Loads kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Koga und Iga waren Ninja Clans, die seit 400 Jahren verfeindet sind. Gennosuke von den Koga und Oboro von den Iga, liebten sich und versprachen sich, den verdammten Hass zwischen den Clans zu beenden. Nichts desto trotz war ihr Schicksal sich gegenseitig zu töten.

Keicho Ära 19 (A.D. 1614), Ieyasu, 73 Jahre alt, fragte sich, welchen seiner Brüder er als Nachfolger wählen sollte, Takechiyo oder Kunichiyo. Takechiyo war der Ältere, aber dumm, während sein jüngerer Bruder Kunichiyo schlau war..

Um seinen Nachfolger zu bestimmen, entschied Ieyasu, Koga und Iga sich bekämpfen zu lassen. Beide Clans erwählten ihre 10 besten Ninjas für den Kampf. Sollten die Kouga gewinnen, Kunichiyo würde als Shogun folgen. So würde Takechiyo der nächste Shogun werden, sollten die Iga gewinnen. Weil sie wegen Hattori Hanzo dem Ersten einen Waffenstillstand vereinbart hatten, hatten sie ersichtlich keinen Kampf mehr seit Jahren. Deswegen, als der Waffenstillstand gebrochen wurde, kämpften sie wie losgelassene Hunde. Die einzigste Waffe, die sie nutzten, waren ihre Körper. Denn sie hatten unvorstellbare Spezialfähigkeiten.

Nun, die Kämpfe der 20 Ninja einschließlich der alten, jungen, Männer und Frauen begannen. Sie verwendteten die meisten ihrer Spezialfähigkeiten für den Kampf. Während der rauen Kämpfe wurden sie einer nach dem anderen getötet. Wer wird gewinnen, Koga oder Iga? Wer wird überleben? Was wird nun aus der Liebe von Gennosuke und Oboro, die im Kampf getrennt wurden..."


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

wenn ich keine seite find wo ich naruto episode 183+ auf englisch schauen kann dreeeeheeee iiiiiiiiiiiiich duuuuuuuuurch


----------



## grimmjow (13. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> chobits ist doch ein hentai (hab ich mal gehört)? oder nicht ...
> 
> hmm laut wiki doch nid
> 
> ...



Chobits ist eher Ecchi. Echhi sind die Anime, die beabsichtigt auf die weiblichen Reize reagieren, wo man z.B oft Unterwäsche u.s.w sieht. Das bezieht sich aber nicht auf Geschlechtsteile, man wird also keine Brustwarzen oder Scharmlippen, wie es viele erwarten zu sehen bekommen.. ~.~'
Dafür gibts eben Hentai's. <<"


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

dann waren die chobits die ich gesehen hab mal demfall nicht wirkliche die dazu passen *g*
was ecchi ist weis ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (15. Juli 2008)

So ich hab mir gestern Naurto 28, 29 und 30 bestellt und werde dann heute gegen 16:00 wieder auf dem aktuellem Stand sein, bis dann am 1. August Band 31 erscheint.

Und: NEIN, ich denke nicht drüber nach, mir das im Internet anzuschauen.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juli 2008)

Chobits ist doch kein Hentai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wie schon oben gesagt,ist der Anime eher im Bereich "Ecchi-Komödie" anzusiedeln,wobei er nach rund der Hälfte eher ernst wird und nur noch wenig Komödienteile hat. Auf jeden Fall ist Chobits ein verdammt guter Anime (hab ich bis Samstag gesehen),vor allem da die Frage "Was passiert,wenn Maschinen immer menschenähnlicher werden?" auch sehr interessant ist. Es gibt sicherlich viele,die sich lieber einen programmierten Persocom wünschen als einen echten Partner,mit dem man auch Ärger hat.

Ansonsten schaue ich momentan Cat's Eye und Digimon-02.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davor war Chrono Crusade dran. Auch ein verdammt guter Anime!

Seiten wie Animeloads hasse ich dagegen. Mal abgesehen davon,wie man sich nur gerade neuere Anime mit grottiger Synchro antun kann,sind solche Seiten mit Schuld am miesen Zustand des Animemarktes. Mag kleine 12 jährige,für die Anime nur aktuell was "cooles" ist, nicht stören,alte Fans,die auch gerne noch in 10 Jahren neue Anime haben wollen, dürfen es aber ausbaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Sag aber ja niemand was gegen Ecchi. Ich mag Anime mit leichter Erotik. Gehört doch oftmals einfach dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab gestern gerade mal das letzte Band von Death Note gelesen. Also ich muss sagen ich fande es unlogisch und völlig langweilig. Bin total entäuscht nach dem mich die anderen Bände so gefesselt haben.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juli 2008)

ende von deathnote hat mich auch unheimlich gestört .. ich dachte nur .. ernsthaft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Aber es war auch eingiges sehr unlogisch:

1. Ja ja, man kann ja so einfach in einen Banktressor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Genau die grösste Pfeiffe der Polizeitruppe reagiert am schnellsten udn trifft perfekt in einer Flugpose.

3. Woher hat Ryuk bitte das Death Note?

4. Near hat ja die beiden Death Notes nach dem Fall verbrannt. Schon doof für Ryuk, jetzt muss er sterben. Was ja wiederum auf Punkt 3 zurück führt denn da warens auf einmal 3.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2008)

Ryuk hatte immerschon sein eigenes, plus dem, dass er Light gegeben hat.
Ich darf mal eben aufzählen:
Ryuks Eigenes
Ryuk Zweites
Rems Eigenes
Rems Gefundenes

Ryuk hat schon im ersten Band angekündigt was passieren wird, was wundert ihr Euch also? ^_^


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Ach, Rem gabs ja auch noch.



Spoiler



Das Ryuk Light killt war ja irgend wann klar. Aber der ganze Kampf zwischen Near und Light am Schluss war einfach nur noch lächerlich und völlig unglaubwürdig.



*Edit by Noxiel*
Na! Nix verraten!


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Ich steh auf auf Death Note, Gantz....




mag ich auch *daumen hoch*

und klassiker vision of escaflowne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

ach menno kennt hier keiner ranma 1/2?
ist doch echt geil^^


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach menno kennt hier keiner ranma 1/2?
> ist doch echt geil^^



Doch schon ...lief ma ne Zeitlang im free tv meine ich ... Super Tread btw ! <3 Manga und Anime!


----------



## Klunker (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe Ranma 1/²:  (wo isn die mini 1? oO)

durchgelesen
als anime geschaut
und die movies geguckt^^


----------



## nalcarya (15. Juli 2008)

Ich stand heut im Zeitgeist in Koblenz sabbernd vor der 125€ kostenden Collector's Edition von Cowboy Bebop... und mein Freund, der Hund, wollte sie mir nicht kaufen obwohl er heute 2 Monatsgehälter bekommen hat :O


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach menno kennt hier keiner ranma 1/2?
> ist doch echt geil^^



Ranma 1/2 ist ganz nett,nur so richtig gemocht hab ich es nie.

@Escaflowne:

Ein richtig guter Anime,vor allem das deutsche Opening ist ganz witzig (natürlich passt das japanische besser).


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

wieder einmal weiss ich nicht-was ich tu den liebe ist kein kinderspiel und 2 gehoern dazu. siehst du mich,treff ich dich siehst du mich*irgendwas*den du bist so verrueckt,und manchmal bist du cool wie bist du wirklich muss ich so sein wie du.


ich liebe den song


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieder einmal weiss ich nicht-was ich tu den liebe ist kein kinderspiel und 2 gehoern dazu. siehst du mich,treff ich dich siehst du mich*irgendwas*den du bist so verrueckt,und manchmal bist du cool wie bist du wirklich muss ich so sein wie du.
> 
> 
> ich liebe den song



*ARRGH* Bitte nicht deutsche Openings,davon stirbt man ja. Seit 95 sind die genauso wie Synchros der atmosphärische Tod jedes Anime. *windet sich in Krämpfen* Wenn gute Openings,dann unter(meine Openingliste): 

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=86C3EBB825B56481


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> *ARRGH* Bitte nicht deutsche Openings,davon stirbt man ja. Seit 95 sind die genauso wie Synchros der atmosphärische Tod jedes Anime. *windet sich in Krämpfen* Wenn gute Openings,dann unter(meine Openingliste):
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=86C3EBB825B56481




! Grad reingesehen ..Vorallem Lilium is sonen geiles Opening !  War da an 3. stelle... BTW hab gehört das Elfenlied iner Uncut version  vorm Monat ??  In deutschen Kinos lief...   das irgendwie am rande.


----------



## Clamev (15. Juli 2008)

was wtf?ELfenlied in deutschen Kinos?O.O


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> was wtf?ELfenlied in deutschen Kinos?O.O


Ich such ma eben den Beitrag.

Is aber wohl schon paar monate her :>


Efen Lied (die erste Staffel ) läuft ab April in ausgewählten deutschen Lichtspielhäusern.
Meine Quelle war anisearch.de, wo die News unterdessen nicht mehr zu finden ist, allerdings hat auch die AnT in ihrem Newsetter selbiges erwähnt.
Unter anderem läuft es in einigen UCI-Kinowelten:

- Colloseum (Berlin Schönhauser Allee)
- Smart City (Hamburg)
- Ruhr Park (Bochum)
- Düsselorf

Ausgestrahlt wird jeweils am ersten Montag des Monats 20.00 Uhr.

==>

- 7. April: Vektor 1
- 5. Mai: Vektor 2
- 2. Juni: Vektor 3 & 4

Bei allen Folgen handelt es sich um die deutsch synchronisierte Veröffentlichung hierzulande. Demnach sind nach der ersten leider alle Folgen zensiert (aber ungeschnitten)

Eintritt ist in den UCI-Welten kostenlos. Nur müsst ihr euch für mindestens 5  Futterei kaufen.

Wem die Infos nicht ausreichen, kann sich gern nochmal auf www.uci-kinowelt.de alles in aufgetrudeltem Format anschauen ;-)

mfg


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> *ARRGH* Bitte nicht deutsche Openings,davon stirbt man ja. Seit 95 sind die genauso wie Synchros der atmosphärische Tod jedes Anime. *windet sich in Krämpfen* Wenn gute Openings,dann unter(meine Openingliste):
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=86C3EBB825B56481


ich finde ranma 1/2 ist deutscher opening besser als englischer.


----------



## PlutoII (15. Juli 2008)

An meinem Stammkino lief auch Elfenlied leider war ich zu Jung um reinzudürfen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> *ARRGH* Bitte nicht deutsche Openings,davon stirbt man ja. Seit 95 sind die genauso wie Synchros der atmosphärische Tod jedes Anime. *windet sich in Krämpfen* Wenn gute Openings,dann unter(meine Openingliste):
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=86C3EBB825B56481


Seh ich das richtig? Du hast in der Playlist die drei letzten Staffeln von "Es war einmal ...", aber die beiden besten Intros und allgemein Staffeln der Reihe, nämlich "der Mensch" und "das Leben", hast du nicht drin?

WTF?
das geht ja mal gar nicht.

Edit: Na wenigstens haste das Super Mario Bros Intro drin, das gibt Pluspunkte.
Das ist nämlich detusch tausendmal besser als englisch.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> An meinem Stammkino lief auch Elfenlied leider war ich zu Jung um reinzudürfen


 Ich habs halt verpasst -.-   zu spät mitbekommen...


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig? Du hast in der Playlist die drei letzten Staffeln von "Es war einmal ...", aber die beiden besten Intros und allgemein Staffeln der Reihe, nämlich "der Mensch" und "das Leben", hast du nicht drin?
> 
> WTF?
> das geht ja mal gar nicht.
> ...



"Das Leben" mag ich nicht und das Intro von "Der Mensch" (beste Serie der Reihe) wurde leider mal gelöscht. Müsste ich aber mal reinnehmen,damit die Liste aktuell bleibt. Es sind nämlich nur Openings von Anime,die ich auch selber habe,drin - 2-3 Ausnahmen wie "Es war einmal",das ja kein Anime ist. Einzig "Kimi ga Nozomu Eien" habe ich leider noch nicht (muss mal etwas kürzer treten mit meinem Azubigehalt,da 09 eine eigene Wohnung ansteht).

Falls es wen interessiert (wenn nicht,ist es mir auch egal),hier nochmal mein ganzes Profil 

http://de.youtube.com/user/blacksun84

PS: Super Mario Supershow kennt leider kaum noch einer. Ich hatte sie auch erst ganz vergessen. Naja, 20 Jahre sind halt doch etwas lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, haben sie zumindest das Ranma Intro ziemlich gut ins Deutsche rüberbekommen.

Deutsches Intro
Japanisches Intro

Und Sempai, deine Intro Videos waren richtig nett. So ein leiner Nostalgie-Flash zum Dienstag Abend hin ist schon was feines.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mich fragt, haben sie zumindest das Ranma Intro ziemlich gut ins Deutsche rüberbekommen.
> 
> Deutsches Intro
> Japanisches Intro
> ...



Im direkten vergleich finde ich das Deutsche viel besser ..stimmlich is das halt gewohnter glaub ich...

Aber ansonsten is es beides relativ gleich, und das is schön.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mich fragt, haben sie zumindest das Ranma Intro ziemlich gut ins Deutsche rüberbekommen.
> 
> Deutsches Intro
> Japanisches Intro






Syane schrieb:


> Im direkten vergleich finde ich das Deutsche viel besser ..stimmlich is das halt gewohnter glaub ich...
> 
> Aber ansonsten is es beides relativ gleich, und das is schön.


juhu endlich stimmt mir mal wer zu^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

rannma 1/2 fand ich auch immer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich ja fast jeden anime der mal tv kam auch geschaut hab ..

aber sehr coole intros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannte gar nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Ich mochte schon immer alles was ich auch verstehe viel lieber als dieses ausländische Bla bla bla.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Juli 2008)

Eh, seit ich gestern abend das hier über Intros gelesen hab, hab ich das japanische Intro von Dragonball GT als Ohrwurm *_*

"_Dan dan kokoro hikareteku..._" *schiefsing*

Was auch immer das heißt. Hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Eh, seit ich gestern abend das hier über Intros gelesen hab, hab ich das japanische Intro von Dragonball GT als Ohrwurm *_*
> 
> "_Dan dan kokoro hikareteku..._" *schiefsing*
> 
> Was auch immer das heißt. Hab ich vergessen.




Das heißt so viel wie "Allmählich/schrittweise bezauberst du mein Herz" ...wobei mich das gerade aufn DB song überrascht ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juli 2008)

Dragonball GT ist eh ein Fall für sich. Für mich (und sicher nicht nur für mich) ist Dragonball mit "Z" abgeschlossen. GT ist eigentlich nur ein verhaltener Versuch,die Serie zu verlängern. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Versuch gescheitert.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Deutsche Intros mag ich nicht so sehr...hab mich vllt auch nur einfach an jap. gewöhnt xD Das einzige was ich mag ist das Opening von Digimon 1. Staffel^^

"Leb dein Traum denn er wird wahr..."  Achja..das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Ja ja, damals war Digimon noch wirklich gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand eine ahnung woher ich den nachfolger von my hime bestellen kann inklusive der 2 OVAs? Sprache wäre zumindest englischer Untertitel schön *G*
Antworten auch gern per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Dragonball GT ist eh ein Fall für sich. Für mich (und sicher nicht nur für mich) ist Dragonball mit "Z" abgeschlossen. GT ist eigentlich nur ein verhaltener Versuch,die Serie zu verlängern. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Versuch gescheitert.


Meiner Meinung nach auch - gesehen hab ich GT trotzdem komplett, ganz nach dem Motto: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach auch - gesehen hab ich GT trotzdem komplett, ganz nach dem Motto: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab n teil gesehn unds dann nicht mehr ausgehalten, der manga zu DB und DBZ sowie die jeweiligen Fernsehfolgen + Filme waren gut (vor allem der Manga) aber DBGT sry das war nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

GT war mal wieder geil geschnitten. Gewisse Kämpfe wurden sogar nur als Rückblende der letzten Folge gezeigt und das wars.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab n teil gesehn unds dann nicht mehr ausgehalten, der manga zu DB und DBZ sowie die jeweiligen Fernsehfolgen + Filme waren gut (vor allem der Manga) aber DBGT sry das war nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Für mich war der gute alte DB manga (1-18) das beste überhaupt! DBZ ging noch , aber selbst nach Namek  ,wurden die mir einfach zu overpowered.. ( zomfg vs Cell Perfect Form keiner schaffts , dann kommt Gohan und einfach so BÄM powned , das fand ich richtig arm... ) aber die letzten Bände gegen Boo fand ich dann wiederum cool  , weils da dann teilweise wieder echt witzige scenarios , gesichtausdrücke etc gab..

oh mann ich will wissen was mit Goku und Obb passiert ist , nach band 42 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Für mich war der gute alte DB manga (1-18) das beste überhaupt! DBZ ging noch , aber selbst nach Namek  ,wurden die mir einfach zu overpowered.. ( zomfg vs Cell Perfect Form keiner schaffts , dann kommt Gohan und einfach so BÄM powned , das fand ich richtig arm... ) aber die letzten Bände gegen Boo fand ich dann wiederum cool  , weils da dann teilweise wieder echt witzige scenarios , gesichtausdrücke etc gab..
> 
> oh mann ich will wissen was mit Goku und Obb passiert ist , nach band 42
> 
> ...


pff der kampf gegen boo war wirklihc geil 3 folgen lang genkidama und dann BOOOOM planet kaputt gemacht XD


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> GT war mal wieder geil geschnitten. Gewisse Kämpfe wurden sogar nur als Rückblende der letzten Folge gezeigt und das wars.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war sowieso die Härte an Gt (jedenfalls in den deutschenfolgen)

Die mit Englischer sub waren noch  ganz annehmbar ...aber in der DE wurden zu gute sachen einfach weggelassen...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> ...aber in der DE wurden zu gute sachen einfach weggelassen...



naja zumindest die, die von RTL II als zu brutal eingestuft wurden.


----------



## tschilpi (16. Juli 2008)

Naruto wurde in der deutschen Version zu krass geschnitten und die Synchro ist kacke... Japan & Enlglish sind da viel besser
Sonst schaue ich gerne Avatar - the last Airbender
Ist zwar kein Anime da es von Amerika kommt, aber sehr daran angehaucht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR8wRgQsHHc
yeah, das finale wird so abgehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> naja zumindest die, die von RTL II als zu brutal eingestuft wurden.


Gut, ich hab auch deutschefolgen gesehen ...wo dann die herrausgeschnittenen Szenen durch die englischsprachigen ersezt wurden ...also mittendrin der sprachwandel...fand ich persönlich ned so super ..und hab das dann lieber komplett in englisch gesehen ...


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Naruto wurde in der deutschen Version zu krass geschnitten und die Synchro ist kacke... Japan & Enlglish sind da viel besser
> Sonst schaue ich gerne Avatar - the last Airbender
> Ist zwar kein Anime da es von Amerika kommt, aber sehr daran angehaucht.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR8wRgQsHHc
> ...


jap.
ich bin zuko fan ^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Deutsche Intros mag ich nicht so sehr...hab mich vllt auch nur einfach an jap. gewöhnt xD Das einzige was ich mag ist das Opening von Digimon 1. Staffel^^
> 
> "Leb dein Traum denn er wird wahr..."  Achja..das waren noch zeiten
> 
> ...



Die ersten digimon fand ich auch geil .. bis dann die weiteren gekommen sind. nun isses eher sowas wie pokemon + yugioh zusammen grml
@tschilpi 
jo avatar ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber im deutschen sind sie sooo weit hinten.. gradmal bei


Spoiler



seine 2 freunde sind erkrankt . darum geht er auf einen berg um hilfe zu suchen. (nun suchen die feuerbändiger ihn aber auf der ganzen welt .. sprich es gibt alarm) unteregs auf der flucht will er frösche sammeln damit seine freunde gesund werden (so eisfrösche)
dabei wird er aber geschnappt.
Der prinz rettet ihn danach aus dem gefängniss .. warum auch immer.. und er ist wieder bei seinen freunden und gibt ihnen die frösche ..
mag der prinz sie? oder nicht? was ist da los? fragen über fragen xD 
englische ist ja glaubs schon am ende ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Die ersten digimon fand ich auch geil .. bis dann die weiteren gekommen sind. nun isses eher sowas wie pokemon + yugioh zusammen grml



Da muss ich zustimmen. Digimon Adventures und 02 (da bin ich gerade dran) sind echt klasse, Tamers auch noch sehr gut. Die anderen Digimon-Serien sind aber eher mau geraten.

PS: Warum finde ich unter "Gruppensuche" eigentlich nicht die Gruppe Black?


----------



## tschilpi (16. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Die ersten digimon fand ich auch geil .. bis dann die weiteren gekommen sind. nun isses eher sowas wie pokemon + yugioh zusammen grml
> @tschilpi
> jo avatar ist cool
> 
> ...


Was??

Die deutschen sind doch nur 10 Folgen dahinten ^^
Bei Buch 3 - Episode 11
Episode 21 ist die letzte Folge..
die Folge die du gesehen hast war wohl ne Wiederholung ^^
das ist ne gaaanz alte Folge aus der 1. Staffel ^^ Inzwischen hat sich Zuko stark veraendert und andere Hintergruende als du denken wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spoiler



in der folge die du gesehen hast hat er aang befreit, weil er ihn sonst nicht gefangen nehmen kann und ihm der feuernation liefern kann
er wurde ja von seinem vater verbannt aufgrund der respektlosigkeit gegenueber seiner nation und nur mit dem avatar koennte er zurueckkehren
aber inzwischen hat er erkannt, das nichts mehr so wie frueher wird und ein neues schicksal gewaehlt..


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Was??
> 
> Die deutschen sind doch nur 10 Folgen dahinten ^^
> Bei Buch 3 - Episode 11
> ...


WAAAAAAAAAS?
wo schaust diu dir die episoden an ich kenn jetzt nur episode 16 buch 3 O.o


----------



## tschilpi (16. Juli 2008)

Du meinst wohl 15 ^^ 
Das sind die Sendedaten fuers Finale
3.12 - The Western Airtemple, 14.07.2008 (8:00 PM) NICK 
3.13 - The Firebending Masters, 15.07.2008 (8:00 PM) NICK 
3.14 - The Boiling Rock (1), 16.07.2008 (8:00 PM) NICK 
3.15 - The Boiling Rock (2), 16.07.2008 (8:30 PM) NICK 
3.16 - The Southern Raiders, 17.07.2008 (8:00 PM) NICK 
3.17 - The Ember Island Players, 18.07.2008 (8:00 PM) NICK 
3.18 - Sozin's Comet (1), 19.07.2008 (8:00 PM) NICK 
3.19 - Sozin's Comet (2), 19.07.2008 (8:30 PM) NICK 
3.20 - Sozin's Comet (3), 19.07.2008 (9:00 PM) NICK 
3.21 - Sozin's Comet (4), 19.07.2008 (9:30 PM) NICK 

Morgen gehts also los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

ist 3.21 das letzte?
oder kommt buch 4?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

aso naja ich schaus so selten ^^ und wenn dann am pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein bock tv zu schauen wenn der sender sagt ..
darum nehm ich meiste zeugs auch auf ^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aso naja ich schaus so selten ^^ und wenn dann am pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer schaut sich bitte etwas im tv an^^
da muss man so lange warten aufm pc kann man ja einfach alle folgen nacheinander anschauen


----------



## nalcarya (17. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer schaut sich bitte etwas im tv an^^
> da muss man so lange warten aufm pc kann man ja einfach alle folgen nacheinander anschauen


...

Dazu zitiere ich jetzt mal sempai02


Sempai02 schrieb:


> Seiten wie Animeloads hasse ich dagegen. Mal abgesehen davon,wie man sich nur gerade neuere Anime mit grottiger Synchro antun kann,sind solche Seiten mit Schuld am miesen Zustand des Animemarktes. Mag kleine 12 jährige,für die Anime nur aktuell was "cooles" ist, nicht stören,alte Fans,die auch gerne noch in 10 Jahren neue Anime haben wollen, dürfen es aber ausbaden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du dir die Sachen selbst aufgenommen oder gekauft hast ist das natürlich was anderes, aber deiner Aussage nach glaube ich das irgendwie kaum :O


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Animes sind in Europa einfach viel zu teuer um sich jeden kaufen zu können den man gerne hätte. Da kommt dann hald das i-net ins Spiel.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Juli 2008)

Ah und weil ich mir etwas nicht kaufen kann, es aber gerne hätte, ist das klauen gerechtfertigt? :>


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Animes sind in Europa einfach viel zu teuer um sich jeden kaufen zu können den man gerne hätte. Da kommt dann hald das i-net ins Spiel.



Das dadurch die Anime noch teurer werden, und Konzerne immer seltener Lizenzen kaufen um sie im deutschsprachigen Raum zu verbreiten ist aber schon klar? Das einige Serien momentan regelrecht zu Wucherpreisen pro Episode auf Silberling vertrieben werden ist genauso klar, man braucht sich aber nicht wundern, wenn diese Spirale steil nach oben zeigt, wenn einen Tag nach Release der neuesten DVD die Datei schon auf diversen Seiten als illegaler Torrent steht.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

Jo leider .. ein paar kauf ich auch

Aber seien wa ehrlich .. die meisten animes sind auf Deutsch einfach anders .. und hab immer noch keinen Tv sender gefunden der das auf Englisch ausstrahlt gefunden ...

Bei den Bücher kauf ich ein teil und teil nicht ... meistens nicht umbedingt wegen dem geld aber extra 20min zug fahren oder 2 klicks .. was ist schneller?

Aber was gibts schöneres als wenn man mal besoffen nach hause kommt tv an und erstma 3 stunden family guy und co schauen? ist dann noch witziger *g* (dvdreviever ... damit mans dann schauen kann wenn man will und ohne diese mtv werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das dadurch die Anime noch teurer werden, und Konzerne immer seltener Lizenzen kaufen um sie im deutschsprachigen Raum zu verbreiten ist aber schon klar? Das einige Serien momentan regelrecht zu Wucherpreisen pro Episode auf Silberling vertrieben werden ist genauso klar, man braucht sich aber nicht wundern, wenn diese Spirale steil nach oben zeigt, wenn einen Tag nach Release der neuesten DVD die Datei schon auf diversen Seiten als illegaler Torrent steht.


Dazu muss ich aber sagen das es die Konzerne selbst versaut haben. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her als ich meinen ersten Anime gekauft habe und sie waren das schon sehr teuer und ich konnte mir gerade mal alle 2 Monate 1 DVD leisten und je weiter man bei einer Serie war desto weniger Folgen waren drauf und der Preis blieb aber gleich oder wurde sogar noch teurer. Ist doch klar das sich da jeder verarscht vorkommt und sich das Zeug dann hald aus dem Internet saugt.

@nalcarya: Es mag keine Rechtfertigung sein aber lieber lade ich das Zeugs aus dem Internet, was in der Schweiz ja nicht illegal ist, als mehrer hundert Franken für gerade mal eine Serie auszugeben.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

ich sag nur:naruto deutsche version 
kakashi:mein erster eindruck von euch...kindisch.
original:
mein erster eindruck von euch? ich hasse euch.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab die Serie aufgenommen und mit meine Freundin geguckt und kannte mich noch überhaupt nicht aus und sie wusste schon alles.

Dann kam die Szene wo alle ihre Prüfung im Wald machen und die Lehre da die Leichen von den einten finden RTL2 sie aber ruasgeschnitten hat. Also die Lehrer stehen da uns sagen "Oh mein Gott, wer macht den so etwas" und starren einfach auf ein paar Grabsteine und Gras. Ich hab da echt nichts mehr kapiert und meine Freundin hat sich hald tot gelacht.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

quonix lol


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab die Serie aufgenommen und mit meine Freundin geguckt und kannte mich noch überhaupt nicht aus und sie wusste schon alles.
> 
> Dann kam die Szene wo alle ihre Prüfung im Wald machen und die Lehre da die Leichen von den einten finden RTL2 sie aber ruasgeschnitten hat. Also die Lehrer stehen da uns sagen "Oh mein Gott, wer macht den so etwas" und starren einfach auf ein paar Grabsteine und Gras. Ich hab da echt nichts mehr kapiert und meine Freundin hat sich hald tot gelacht.



In Deutschland ist man halt ordentlich, da werden Leichen gleich sorgfältig bestattet, so wie es sich gehört.
Wo kämen wir denn hin wenn überall Tote rumliegen würden. Das würde ja stinken wie Hölle.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

ranma folge 12 ist genial


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Welche ist das?


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

wuahaha folge 17 ranma wird fast ko gemacht um akane `s gedachnis zu heilen und wird von ihr fertiggemacht xD


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Ach, die Folge mit der Amazonenhaarwäsche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

18 ist noch besser XXXXXDDDDDDDD
und 19 xD

der ist noch immer nicht tot^^
wahhhhhhhhhh akane hasst ranma so,dass sie fuer ihn ihr leben riskirt und umgekehrt.

das ist so romantisch wuahahahaaaaaa


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

oh mein gott folge 24 xD

der gegner zeigt den mittelfinger xD
und dann die ganzen feind und verliebten gleichzeitig omg zu geil!!


----------



## Kangrim (18. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir letztens Gantz angesehen. Ich weiß noch nicht wirklich, was ich von dem Anime halte. Ich hab ihn in einem rutsch durchgeschaut und er hat mich gut unterhalten. Doch das Ende war nicht so ein Aaaaaaaah! sondern eher ein ääh? Deathnote dagegen hab ich schon eine meinung gebildet und die lautet: klasse. Wobei es gegen ende ein bisschen seltsam wird aber naja. Im großen und ganTzen (sry das musste sein xD) sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Ich bin grad am Nadja schauen. ist ja ganz schön brutal, hät ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## PlutoII (18. Juli 2008)

Kangrim: Ja ich fands auch doof das nichts aufgelöst würd am Ende von Gantz aber es soll anscheinend keinen tieferen Sinn haben ...


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin grad am Nadja schauen. ist ja ganz schön brutal, hät ich nicht gedacht.



Meinst du "Fushigi no Umi no Nadia"?


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Nope, Nadja - The Secret of Blue Water heisst die Serie glaubs.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

CHARLOTTE!!!11einseinsel!^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Kangrim: Ja ich fands auch doof das nichts aufgelöst würd am Ende von Gantz aber es soll anscheinend keinen tieferen Sinn haben ...




Der Manga von Gantz soll ja übermäßig gut sein, doch ich bin zu faul zum Manga lesen. Ich lese in meiner freizeit richtige schwere Wälzer von Büchern aber Mangas schrecken mich irgendwie ab. xD
Ein bisschen mehr mühe hätte man in den Anime schon stecken können find ich. Die Story ist sehr gut und recht viele Charaktere echt nett gemacht (obwohl die ja sowieso nie lange überleben xD ), aber man hätte viel mehr rausholen können. Naja ist dann halt ein netter Splatter mit viel nackter haut für zwischendurch geworden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mir ist grade meine lieblingsstelle aus Gantz wieder eingefallen. Spoiler: Wo den beiden bei den Alienbuddahs die Hände abgetrennt werden und versuchen die Hände wieder anwachsen zu lassen um weiter schießen zu können xD


----------



## Zez (18. Juli 2008)

Ganz will ich garnicht anschauen, nachdem ich gehört habe das sie gegen Lauchmonster kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nope, Nadja - The Secret of Blue Water heisst die Serie glaubs.



Sag ich doch: Fushigi no Umi no Nadia (Übersetzung: Nadia vom Meer der Geheimnisse). Auf englisch: Nadia-The Secret of Blue Water. Auf Deutsch: Nadia und die Macht des Zaubersteins (kein Kommentar zu der Übersetzung).

Nur warum ist Nadia brutal? Das bißchen Blut durch Schusswunden am Ende ist harmlos. Und sonst ist es doch auch nicht wirklich brutal gehalten. Auf jeden Fall einer der besten Anime,wenn auch Gargolyes Stimme auf Deutsch besser klingt ("führerelike",auf japanisch ist er eher der ruhige Psychopath). Die einzige deutsche Stimme,die bisher besser als das Original ist. Aber mit "Führungspersönlichkeiten" kennen wir uns ja aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kangrim (18. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ganz will ich garnicht anschauen, nachdem ich gehört habe das sie gegen Lauchmonster kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Die Lauchmonster sind geil. Nagut stimmt die Aliens sind ein bisschen seltsam ausgefallen aber das Blut und die Organe lassen einen das doch recht schnell vergessen.^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch: Fushigi no Umi no Nadia (Übersetzung: Nadia vom Meer der Geheimnisse). Auf englisch: Nadia-The Secret of Blue Water. Auf Deutsch: Nadia und die Macht des Zaubersteins (kein Kommentar zu der Übersetzung).
> 
> Nur warum ist Nadia brutal? Das bißchen Blut durch Schusswunden am Ende ist harmlos. Und sonst ist es doch auch nicht wirklich brutal gehalten. Auf jeden Fall einer der besten Anime,wenn auch Gargolyes Stimme auf Deutsch besser klingt ("führerelike",auf japanisch ist er eher der ruhige Psychopath). Die einzige deutsche Stimme,die bisher besser als das Original ist. Aber mit "Führungspersönlichkeiten" kennen wir uns ja aus
> 
> ...


Naja ich fande das mit dem kleinen Mädchen das sie in den Armen der erschossenen Eltern gefunden haben schon recht krass.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja ich fande das mit dem kleinen Mädchen das sie in den Armen der erschossenen Eltern gefunden haben schon recht krass.



Wenn du das schon krass findest,dann solltest du lieber bei Komödien alá "Ah!My Goddess bleiben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Ist nur mal so ne Frage aber findest du es nicht schlimm wenn ein kleines Kind, dass aber schon gross genug ist um mit zu bekommen was das passiert ist, mit erlebt wie ihre Eltern erschossen werden?

Ich habe auch schon Animes geguckt wo Leute zerfleischt, zerstückelt oder sonst was werden aber ich schau Animes mit Hirn eingeschaltet und überlege mir auch was zu Sachen die ich sehe.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist nur mal so ne Frage aber findest du es nicht schlimm wenn ein kleines Kind, dass aber schon gross genug ist um mit zu bekommen was das passiert ist, mit erlebt wie ihre Eltern erschossen werden?
> 
> Ich habe auch schon Animes geguckt wo Leute zerfleischt, zerstückelt oder sonst was werden aber ich schau Animes mit Hirn eingeschaltet und überlege mir auch was zu Sachen die ich sehe.



Neo-Atlantis ist nunmal kein Friedenscorps,sondern eine Organisation von machtgeilen,grausamen,rückwärtsgewandten Psychopathen. Und wenn dann Leute fliehen,passiert sowas schonmal. Da gibt es Stellen in Anime,die ich viel trauriger oder brutaler empfinde.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Juli 2008)

Naja, dass kann man verschieden sehen. Wenn ich was mit Blut schaue dann ist mir automatisch bewusst das es nur gezeichnet ist. Bei sentimentalen stellen würde mir das eher auf die tränendrüse drücken als wenn jemand zerfleischt wird. Klingt jetzt ziemlich komisch und auch wiedersprüchlich aber bei mir ist das so xD.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

OMG ich schaue gerade 16te folge avatar.
bescheuerte katara ich hasse sie sie beleidigt den armen zuko


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

tolles vid gefunden ton inhalt und bild passen wie angegossen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4-GOIkVInw


----------



## Mondryx (19. Juli 2008)

Naja, nix wirklich dolles, eines der vielen Linken Park AMV's. Gibts wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

jup ca 200 zu dbz
und zu naruto find ich auch zuviele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenns paar gute lieder - film gibt
die motherfucker + bleech paast ganz gut^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

kA wie das lied heißt aufjedenfall elfen lied find ich toll <3 herz unso


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2008)

PTK dein ava macht mich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal eines der für mich besten AMV's ausgegraben, einfach nur geil geschitten, und die Musikalische  Untermalung ist sehr gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.veoh.com/videos/v6257524a7qC5TBk?autoWatch=true


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

naja mir gefällts nid sooo gut
ist halt techno ^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6TtwVuEv08M find ich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Juli 2008)

Das Lied + Das Video kommt irgendwie gut.^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG5Lk-i0pgI...amp;sitesearch=

Der Anime konnte mich nicht wirklich lange fesseln ist aber ganz amüsant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eines der für mich besten AMV's ausgegraben, einfach nur geil geschitten, und die Musikalische  Untermalung ist sehr gut gelungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das gefällt mir von den genannten auch am besten. Nicht wegen der Musik sondern weil es, soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann, wirklich recht gut geschnitten ist.
Das Linkin Park Video ist ja im Grunde nur ein Ausschnitt aus der Serie mit Musik. Genauso bei dem Bleach Video, da wurden halt mehrere Kämpfe zusammengewurschtelt. Bei beiden könnte man auch jedes andere Lied drunterlegen. Außerdem nerven die Untertitel.
Das letzte Video (von Kangrim) ist auch gut, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schnell und zusammenhangslos geschnitten. Obwohl der schnelle Schnitt ja zum Lied passt.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das letzte Video (von Kangrim) ist auch gut, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schnell und zusammenhangslos geschnitten. Obwohl der schnelle Schnitt ja zum Lied passt.




Ich liebe Speed-Music 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hast recht, es ist ziemlich zusammenhangslos. xD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> PTK dein ava macht mich fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum? XD
der is doch schön ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

kann mir bitte wer der weit bei ranma ist sagen obs mal zu einem kuss kommt?(akane und ranma,ausser der folge als katze)


----------



## Kangrim (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte wer der weit bei ranma ist sagen obs mal zu einem kuss kommt?(akane und ranma,ausser der folge als katze)



Ich habs mal ganz früher gesehen. Auf RTL2 *schäm*

Die Antwort: Ich glaube gegen ende schon, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich habs mal ganz früher gesehen. Auf RTL2 *schäm*
> 
> Die Antwort: Ich glaube gegen ende schon, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


a.was ist dran peinlich?
b.glauben kann ich selber sry


----------



## Kangrim (20. Juli 2008)

Schuldigung, dass ich kein Elefantengedächtnis habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juli 2008)

Naruto 



Spoiler



wird sterben


!!!!!!!





....



Spoiler



aber nur damit er das Senjutsu beherrschen kann bzw lernt zu beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( hatte sich wer beim ersten Teil des Spoilers erschreckt?^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Naruto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du sack jetzt haste mir alles verdorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: bin ja selber shculd aber du bist der TEUFEL argh


----------



## Mondryx (20. Juli 2008)

ein glück habe ich es nicht gelesen..*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

ein glück wusste ich das schon xD


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

weiss wer eine genaue antwort auf meine frage?


----------



## Kangrim (20. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weiss wer eine genaue antwort auf meine frage?



Warum guckst du es nicht einfach zuende?


Hab den Spoiler gelesen, und ich kann nur von glück reden das mich Naruto nicht interessirt sonst hätte es mir wahrscheinlich auch alles verdorben.^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

ich kann einfach nicht aufhoeren mir das deutsche intro anzuhoeren^^
"du brauchst nur-etwas fantasie -musst mir in die augen sehen es ist mehr-als nur symphatie .irgendwann wirst du es auch verstehn."*noch mehr schief sing*


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weiss wer eine genaue antwort auf meine frage?


welche frage?^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte wer der weit bei ranma ist sagen obs mal zu einem kuss kommt?(akane und ranma,ausser der folge als katze)


die frage

omg avatar folge 17 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Bankchar (20. Juli 2008)

> die frage
> 
> omg avatar folge 17 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



hä ?

Edit : hat sich erledigt *hust* xD


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

*ich wuerde doch dir nie etwas schlimmes machen*
-ranmas vater

xDD


achja ich glaube ranma und akane werden sich gegenseitig nie lieben^^

/edit

"quelle sehr verflucht sein,traurige geschichte sein."

/edith 
neiiin ich hasse verrueckte.
arme akane...armer ranma..


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

juhu ranma ist zhampoo los^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> die frage
> 
> omg avatar folge 17 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



ich glaube nicht das es jemals dazu gekommen ist .. aber war einer der animes die mich auch nicht wirlich insteressiert haben ..

hat man ja bei sailor moon mehr gesehen xD


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

nene der schXXX dreck ist nichts gegen ranma 1/2


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

was ist daran scheisse? finde die girls in sailor moon waren geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem mag ich so leucht zeugs .. bragonball u.s.w

rannma 1/2 hatte so nichts was mich interessierte .. 
ich steh mehr auf "killer/fantasy/wtf animes" 
onepiece/shana/deathnote/onepiece/digimon(staffe 1 als ich noch klein war)
und halt card captor sakura/sailormoon .. lalalala .. wer hat in den sequenzen damals nicht geschaut ? na ? xD 
ich war jung und da hatte ich noch kein internet also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

naja jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich schau mir nur naruto avatar und ranma 1/2 an.


----------



## Sempai02 (20. Juli 2008)

Nichts gegen Sailor Moon. Die 4. Staffel ist zwar bescheiden hoch 3 (ich hasse dieses nervige Chibiusagör  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), der Rest war aber richtig klasse. Die Mädels waren ganz ok, wenn auch, wie bei Shojo-Anime üblich, nur teilweise lecker. Marron aká Jeanne war da schon netter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich mag einfach Animemädels mit schicker Schuluniform).


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

naruto geht so find ich
bei avatar weis ich auch nicht ... teile gefallen mir und gewisse folgen find ich sooo langweilig ..
ranma .. is halt ranma^^ hate it or love it ..


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naruto geht so find ich
> bei avatar weis ich auch nicht ... teile gefallen mir und gewisse folgen find ich sooo langweilig ..
> ranma .. is halt ranma^^ hate it or love it ..


jap
avatar hat scheissdumme fillerfolgen.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ist daran scheisse? finde die girls in sailor moon waren geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich mag deinen geschmack. Digimon Staffel 1 war die beste. Staffel 2 ging noch und danach wurdes einfach immer größer lauter und die Storys waren auch nichtmehr so toll. Deathnote habe ich auch letztens erst gesehen und ich fand ihn so dermaßen gut. Nur gegen ende wurde mir der krieg mit dem nachfolger von L zu unrealistisch.^^
Shakugan no Shana ist ebenfalls toll. Aber das Ende hat mich ein bisschen gestört. Ich hasse Ende in denen keine entscheidung auf ein Mädchen fällt x.x .
Und naja onepiece habe ich ne ganze zeit lang verfolgt aber es ist halt auch son monster lange Anime, an dem ich dann nach ner zeit die motivation verloren habe.^^

Naja ansonsten mag ich noch Gantz und natürlich Elfenlied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie würd ich gern nochmal Sailor Moon gucken. So richtig auf DVD, ohne die ätzende kindische Werbung und das ganze drumherum wie's bei RTL2 & co immer war. Aber so viel wert, dass ich mir die DVDs kaufen würde ist es mir dann doch nicht, zumal ich grad für die Cowboy Bebop Box spare :O


----------



## Bankchar (20. Juli 2008)

Was ist eig. an ElfenLied so toll ? Hab mir das einmal angeschaut, aber so toll wie alle sagen finde ich es gar nicht...


----------



## Sempai02 (20. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Was ist eig. an ElfenLied so toll ? Hab mir das einmal angeschaut, aber so toll wie alle sagen finde ich es gar nicht...



Unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Ich mag Elfenlied,der Anime ist allerdings bei mir einer von vielen guten und lange nicht einer der Bestseller meiner Sammlung. Ich mag da einfach die Story und auch die eine oder andere vorkommende Ecchistelle,leider sind 13 Teile-Anime immer viel zu kurz (unter 24 Folgen geht eigentlich gar nichts,ideal sind 24-50).


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Was ist eig. an ElfenLied so toll ? Hab mir das einmal angeschaut, aber so toll wie alle sagen finde ich es gar nicht...



Halleluja^^
Zur Feier des Tages zitiere ich mich mal selber.



> Jetzt zu Elfenlied, hab mir alle Episoden angesehen. Am Anfang wars ja noch ganz lustig, irgendein Mutantenviech mit vibrierenden, unsichtbaren Armen entkommt einem geheimen Labor, alles verstrickt in irgendwelche geheimen Versuche eine Überrasse zu züchten. Ist nicht sonderlich originell, die ganze Einrichtung erinnert mich an NGE, auch dass es mehrere "Versionen" des Mutanten gibt. Wie gesagt der Anfang ist nicht schlecht, viel Blut, lustig anzusehen.
> Es wurde oftmals geschrieben "Ja es ist blutig aber es passt sich der Geschichte an". Schöner Satz, blöderweise passt es sich so gut in die Geschichte ein dass man nach der 5ten halbierten oder geköpften Person leicht gelangweilt davon ist. Ich versteh unter "in die Geschichte einbauen" dass es der Spannungserhöhung dient oder gezielt eingesetzt wird. Hier wirkt es wie ein Schlachthaus. Aber das muss ja nix schlechtes sein.
> So, dann beginnt irgendwann das ganze "unsere kleine Farm" oder das Waisenhaus der Freude. Alle scheinen da nackt rumzulaufen, aber natürlich vollkommen züchtig und der Hahn im Korb schaut schön weg. Man will ja nur die Pädophilen etwas erfreuen, aber Pornographie solls nicht werden. Oh, und eine der kleinen Obdachlosen wird adoptiert. Faszinierend welch laxe Gesetze da drüben herrschen. "Ich will die da adoptieren, ich bin zwar selbst noch minderjährig, hab keinen Job, keine Ahnung wo mein Geld herkommt und keinerlei Erfahrung mit Kindern, aber hey ich wohn in einem Haus das irgendwelchen Leuten gehört die noch nie irgendjemand gesehen hat" - "Gut angenommen, sie könnne die Kleine gleich mitnehmen"
> Immerhin ist es manchmal ganz lustig, und der kleine Nell-Verschnitt mit ihrem Nyu ist niedlich, die hätte ich gern bei mir daheim. Und ich würd beim Wäsche wechseln nicht wegschauen.
> ...


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn wirs mal von den alten Animes haben aus der Kindheit haben, darf ja wohl Mila nicht vergessen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Detektiv Conan, Yu-Gi-Oh (aber nur die mit dem echten Yugi), Digimon, Pokemon, Shin Chan, Ranma 1/2, ach und dann noch diese ganzen Anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (20. Juli 2008)

Ui,der Post wird hoffentlich keine diese endlosen Elfenlied-Diskussionen starten. Einigen wir uns darauf,dass jeder halt einen anderen Geschmack hat. Der eine mag Action, der andere Ecchi und wieder andere Romantik.

PS: Wobei Elfenlied wirklich stellenweise schon an Lollicon grenzt.


----------



## rEdiC (20. Juli 2008)

Gucke grade Dragonball Z, bin bei Folge 47.Ich liebe diesen Anime.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Juli 2008)

Neeein was habe ich hier nur ins rollen gebracht. xD
Elfenlied kann jeder mögen, muss er aber nicht. Ende


@ Qonix   Pokemon hasse ich.^^ Da fand ich Digimon schon besser, da es wenigstens ne Story hatte. Pokemon war für mich immer nur "Jeah ich muss der beste werden und ich pwn alle mit meinen Pokemon" undso.^^


Kennt jemand Animes die Shakugan no Shana ähneln? Oder vieleicht auch einfach andere gute und empfehlenswerte Animes? Bei mir ist grade ne ziemlich flaute in sachen Animes.^^ 

@Sempai02  Da habe ich ne völlig andere Meinung. xD Bei mir müssen Animes über 15 folgen haben aber höchstens 60, da bei zu langen Animes die Story nicht wirklich vorran und zu keinem ende kommt. Gewonnen habe ich diese Erfahrung bei Naruto, Onepiece und Bleach bei denen mich überall bei ungefähr Folge 100 die lust verlassen hat weiterzuschauen.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

ich bin bei rama 1/2 folge 34,icg liebe diesen anemie.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wenn wirs mal von den alten Animes haben aus der Kindheit haben, darf ja wohl Mila nicht vergessen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie konnte ich shin chan nur vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie konnte ich shin chan nur vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omg ich bin unwürdig! Shin chan vergessen wie konnte ich nur. Der war so dermaßen gut der Junge. Immer wenn ich den geschaut habe und meine Eltern kahmen ins Zimmer sind sie gleich wieder raus gegangen, weil sie den schrott fanden. Aber wahrscheinlich wars nur wegen dem Po boogie woogie denn der macht mich froh boogie woogie.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Detektiv Conan, Yu-Gi-Oh (aber nur die mit dem echten Yugi), Digimon, Pokemon, Shin Chan, Ranma 1/2, ach und dann noch diese ganzen Anderen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast exakt das elbe wie ich gesehn^^ juhu einer mit dem selben geschmack 

btw: hab jetzt one piece folge 268 am loaden und ich bin so scheiß süchtig danach. Ruffy bashord grade auf Enis Loby


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Omg ich bin unwürdig! Shin chan vergessen wie konnte ich nur. Der war so dermaßen gut der Junge. Immer wenn ich den geschaut habe und meine Eltern kahmen ins Zimmer sind sie gleich wieder raus gegangen, weil sie den schrott fanden. Aber wahrscheinlich wars nur wegen dem Po boogie woogie denn der macht mich froh boogie woogie.^^


BULLSHIT ich werde mir den sofort wieder ansehn das war ja wohl der geilste typ überhaupt

btw: über 1900 POSTS YEEEHA


----------



## Clamev (20. Juli 2008)

Elfenlied ist abgesehen von der Länge der beste und bewegenste anime aller Zeiten.
Einer der ersten die ich gesehen hab wos nich darum ging das ein Held immer stärkere Gegner töten muss in immer auswegsloseren SItuationen ist und am Ende doch den Ultramove macht/die Perfekte Karte zieht oder sich einfach noch ne Stufe weiterntwickelt (soll ich kein Flame gegen digimon seien is auch einer meiner Lieblingsanimes^^)sondern es geht um Tragik um EMotionen nicht um sinnloses Blutvergiesen.Die Gewalt ist geschickt übertrieben eingestreut.imo ist diese ABstumpfung sehr wohl beabsichtig umsoheftiger und erschrockener ist der Zuschauer wenn die Gewalt keinen Namenlosen Wachman trifft sondern eine Figur die man kennt sich mit dieser identifiziert und die man lieb gewonnen hat.und dan ist man (wenn man bissl nachdenkt)doch sehr schockiert darüber wie emotionslos reagiert hat in den vielen dafür.Auserdem ist die Story dramatik vom feinsten.Keine andere Geschichte (weder aus Filmen noch in Dramen) hat (wie ich finde)eine solche dramatik entwickelt wie diese.Alleine der Clou das die Erinnerungen so langsam zurückkomenn und das der Zuschauer eig schon mehr weis es aber nicht warhaben will.Ich fand den Anime Genial!naja das er so kurz ist bestärkt nur die Intensität.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Meine Meinung

P.S.Ja nennt mich Fanboy!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> P.S.Ja nennt mich Fanboy!


FANBOI!!!!einseinseinself

jo also ich muss sagen das alles was ihr über elfenlied gesagt habt reißt mich sehr mit ich werde ihn mir ansehn (nach OP und Shin chan)


----------



## nalcarya (20. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Elfenlied ist abgesehen von der Länge der beste und bewegenste anime aller Zeiten.
> [...]
> Keine andere Geschichte (weder aus Filmen noch in Dramen) hat (wie ich finde)eine solche dramatik entwickelt wie diese.Alleine der Clou das die Erinnerungen so langsam zurückkomenn und das der Zuschauer eig schon mehr weis es aber nicht warhaben will.


Du kennst wohl wirklich nicht gerade viele Anime/Filme/Geschichten Oo 
Denn wenn es wirklich das ist, was du beschreibst, was du an Elfenlied so toll findest, dann gäb's da haufenweise andere die's ähnlich oder besser machen :O ein klasse Film, der das Wirrwarr um Gedächtnisverlust thematisiert wäre, jetzt nur als Beispiel, Memento.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich gehör zu den Leuten die Elfenlied sehr gern mögen. Aber von genial ist er noch ein gutes Stück entfernt, dafür ist er zu wenig gehaltvoll und es gibt wirklich zu viele Logikfehler. Gutes Popcornkino bzw -serie halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (20. Juli 2008)

Logikfehler O.o?wtf hab ich keinen Bemerkt spoiler mal^^ das nervt mich jetzt
unter anderem weil ich der Meinung bin den einzigen Logikfehler in den Starwarsfilmen gefunden zu haben^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Logikfehler O.o?wtf hab ich keinen Bemerkt spoiler mal^^ das nervt mich jetzt
> unter anderem weil ich der Meinung bin den einzigen Logikfehler in den Starwarsfilmen gefunden zu haben^^


auch wenn es da mehr als nur einen logikfehler gibt ist der größte der, das man geräusche im weltraum hört und explosionen dicke bumm machen.


----------



## Zez (21. Juli 2008)

Hab gerade Ohh My Goddess entdeckt - das ist ja höllenwitzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hab gerade Ohh My Goddess entdeckt - das ist ja höllenwitzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh! My Goddess ist wirklich göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. War einer der ersten Anime den ich gesehen habe. Musst dir auch die Zweite Staffel angucken. Aber am besten find ich die letzte, oder war es vorletzte Folge von Staffel 1^^. Den Kinofilm hab ich als Orginal DVD hier liegen. Sehr sehenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

hatt schon mal wer ramen gegessen?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

Na-ru-to
uzumaki combo

kagebushin no jutsu...
RASENGAN!!!!!!

ach ja und sexy no jutsu!!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

hab mal ein bild im manga style gemacht hoffe gefallt euch:
hier

doofer scanner^^
bitte rueckmeldung^^

auch mein erster versuch


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Letztens hab ich mal "He is my Master" gesehen. Man ich lag echt am Boden. Der Anime ist einfach zum kaputt lachen.

Aber bis jetzt kam noch keiner an Full Metal Panic ran und vor allem nicht an Fumoffu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (Pony, Pony Pony - Fu Fu Moffu - Pony Pony Pony - Fumoffu)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

Qonix kannst mal bitte eben die bewertetreads beleben?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. Juli 2008)

Mal ne frage : Gibts zum manga(leider nur 3 bände) .hack//Legend of the Twilight auch den entsprechenden Anime?

Das es zu //sign ja nen anime gibt wärs auch ganz nett den/die anderen zu sehen.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ja.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

ranma 1/2 folge 37 ist zu gut ^^


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ranma 1/2 folge 37 ist zu gut ^^


Dragon du musst uns nicht immer mitteilen welche Folge du gerade schaust um deinen Postzähler zu steigern.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mal ne frage : Gibts zum manga(leider nur 3 bände) .hack//Legend of the Twilight auch den entsprechenden Anime?
> 
> Das es zu //sign ja nen anime gibt wärs auch ganz nett den/die anderen zu sehen.



Ja gibt es, ich bin grade dabei ihn zu schauen. (auf AL)
Ist bisher recht gut, könnte sich aber ruhig noch ein bisschen steigern.^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

darf ich wenigstens heulen das die deutschen folgen aus sind?

NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN WAS SOLL ICH BLOSS TUN KEINE DEUTSCHEN FOLGEN MEHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
die doofen englishen will ich nicht -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. Juli 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, ich bin grade dabei ihn zu schauen. (auf AL)
> Ist bisher recht gut, könnte sich aber ruhig noch ein bisschen steigern.^^



könntest du mir mitteilen , wieviele folgen das sind?

Weil ich den Manga xtrem lustig fand , wenn auch leider kurz. ^.^


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juli 2008)

Jetzt mal ne ganz andre Frage: 
Wir reden hier die ganze Zeit von Serien aber was für Anime-Filme habt ihr denn schon gesehen die erwähnenswährt währen?

Also Prinzessin Mononoke und Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland hat ja glaub ich jeder gesehn^^
Was ich nen bemerkenswerten Film fand war : Paprika. Irgendwie nichts wirklich neues aber doch gut gemacht und spitze Musik =)
Kennt den jemand?


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2008)

Paprika kenne ich, und es war auch ein richtig gut gemachter Film.
Davon abgesehen kann ich noch "Millenium Actress" und "Tokyo Godfathers" empfehlen, sowie im Grunde jeden Ghibli Klassiker, abgesehen vielleicht von "Erdsee", wobei ich denn selbst noch nicht gesehen habe.

Das Mädchen, das durch die Zeit sprang gehört aber auch auf die oberen Plätze. Es gibt da soviele qualitativ hochwertige Anime, dass man Jahre damit beschäftigt sein wird, sie anzuschauen.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Chin Ro, Die letzten Glühwürmchen, Mein Nachbar Totoro, Das wandelnde Schloss, Akira, Porco Rosso, Das Schloss im Himmel und noch viele viele mehr


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Mädchen, das durch die Zeit sprang gehört aber auch auf die oberen Plätze.



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Die Auflösung was hinter den Zeitsprüngen steckt fand ich zwar bescheuert, aber insgesamt wirklich sehr gut. Vor allem die Animation hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juli 2008)

Ach stimmt den hatte ich auch gesehn (Mädchen, das durch die Zeit sprang)!
Mann ich vergess des immer so schnell.
Wandelndes Schloss fand ich aber irgendwie etwas schwach


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne ganz andre Frage:
> Wir reden hier die ganze Zeit von Serien aber was für Anime-Filme habt ihr denn schon gesehen die erwähnenswährt währen?
> 
> Also Prinzessin Mononoke und Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland hat ja glaub ich jeder gesehn^^
> ...



Ich kenne diverse Miyazaki-Filme,darunter:

Nausicaä aus dem Tal der Winde, Prinzessin Mononoke, Das Schloss im Himmel (die Vorlage für Nadia-TSoBW) sowie Das Wandelnde Schloss. Die Filme von Miyazaki sind alle klasse und meistens mit einem Seitenhieb auf die Lebensart der Menschen und dem Umgang mit der Natur ausgestattet.

Daneben kenne ich noch die beiden Filme von GitS (erste klasse, zweite naja) sowie Das Mädchen,das durch die Zeit sprang (auch erstklassig,sollte man an einem lauen Sommerabend schauen). Die letzten Glühwürmchen ist dagegen ein richtig guter Antikriegsfilm,der eigentlich einmal im Jahr zur Primetime laufen sollte und nicht um 21 Uhr auf Super RTL.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hatt schon mal wer ramen gegessen?


Jo ich. das ist scheiße lecker ^^ Am besten schmeckt es mit Misosuppe. Ist Sonjabohnenpastengeschmack, das klingt schlimmer als es wirklich schmeckt^^.
Wenn du in berlin wohnst, kann ich dir Makoto empfehlen.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> könntest du mir mitteilen , wieviele folgen das sind?
> 
> Weil ich den Manga xtrem lustig fand , wenn auch leider kurz. ^.^



Es sind leider nur 12 Folgen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

prinzessin monomoke fand ich auf wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hingegen das wandelnde schloss und chiros reise fand ich irgendwie doof .. es hat gute stellen aber alles in allem ist es schlechter als monomoke. Trozdem sehenswert und es geht ja eher um die botschaft.
das glühwürchem hab ich auch gesehen und find ihn echt super .. aber kahm der jemals im tv? würd lieber den film mal auf pro 7 20.15 sehen als 100mal lost .. und noch mehr verloren xd


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juli 2008)

Worum gehts in dem Glühwürmchenfilm?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_letzten_G...Chw%C3%BCrmchen


----------



## Mondryx (21. Juli 2008)

Den hab ich mal vor etlichen Jahren auf Arte gesehen. War damals noch sehr jung, aber ich weiß, dass ich ziemlich traurig war als der Film zu Ende war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. Juli 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Es sind leider nur 12 Folgen.^^



Haha , bin grade dabei die erste zu gucken ^.^

finds ja schon lustiger als den manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



awwww das ist schoen , nen ,,alten manga,, als anime zu sehen , und nicht umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx kangrim! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

oh man habe grad gemerkt das ich ein suchtie bin )=


----------



## Kangrim (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Haha , bin grade dabei die erste zu gucken ^.^
> 
> finds ja schon lustiger als den manga
> 
> ...




Kein Problem. Bin grade damit fertig geworden und ich glaub ich mach mal mit .hack//ROOTS weiter^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

was war denn zuerst da? //sign oder //roots?


----------



## Mondryx (22. Juli 2008)

sign, kam 2002, roots 2006 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Ach hab mich grad noch an die guten alten Animes die auf MTV und VOX kamen:

- Golden Boy (Ach war das gnial, zum Glück hab ichs auf DVD. Der Manga oder besser schon hentai ist echt pervers.)
- Vision of Escaflowne (ein genialer Anime wie ich finde)
- Cowboy Bebop (mein absoluter lieblings Anime)
- Hellsing die TV-Serie (Hellsing ist mein 2ter Lieblingsanime)

Hat es hier eigentlich auch grosse Hellsing Fans?

Also ich finde die neue OVA die sich genau an den manga hält einfach HAMMER. Der Manga ist jetzt ja auch gerade an einer mega spannenden Stelle. Mal sehen was die Nazis vor haben.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hat es hier eigentlich auch grosse Hellsing Fans?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

he hoert sich gut an ich beginne auch mal hellsing zu schauen.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Ich würde dir sehr empfehlen aber auch den Manga zu lesen.

@bl00d: 



Spoiler



Was meinste haben die wohl ins Blut getan das Alucard gerade einsaugt?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

ich würde nur den manga empfehlen ^^

Mh , bin im mom nicht ganz up to date , mir fehlen auch n paar bände vom manga , deswegen hab ich kA was du meinst Quonix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich würde dir sehr empfehlen aber auch den Manga zu lesen.
> 
> @bl00d:
> 
> ...



jo fand beides gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn mir der comic besser gefiel bzw der manga^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich würde nur den manga empfehlen ^^
> 
> Mh , bin im mom nicht ganz up to date , mir fehlen auch n paar bände vom manga , deswegen hab ich kA was du meinst Quonix
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann hol sie dir alle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja was ist eure Lieblingsfolge von Cowboy Bebop?
Also meine ist die mit den Pilzen. Da liege ich jedes mal wieder am Boden.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

oh man hellsing ist geil^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Desshalb ist es auch ein Kultanime/manga.

Es gibt nur wenige Mangas / Anime die eine so gross Fangemeinde wie Hellsing haben.


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

Wann kommt eig. die 4 DvD von Hellsing Ultimate raus ?


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Nach den neusten Infos erst 2009.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

whuat teh fuck ?! Das dauert ja jahre -__-


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Ach ne, ich glaub das war der Manga oder sonst irgend was.

Hellsing - Ultimate OVA IV 
Originaltitel: Herushingu 
Hellsing
Regie: Iida, Umanosuke


Format: DVD
Noch nicht veröffentlicht: Erscheint am 22.08.2008
EAN: 4047528099648

Also noch genau 1 Monat.

JUHU


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

also genaugenommen , dauert es nur ein jahr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

> Also noch genau 1 Monat.



 Das ist schon viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich mag Manga nicht so sehr. Es nervt einfach,zig Jahre auf ein paar Manga zu warten. Anime kommen wenigstens innerhalb eines Jahres raus,aber Manga sind ein Fall fürs Leben.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Nur weiss man beim Manga schon Jahre vorher was passiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich mag Manga nicht so sehr. Es nervt einfach,zig Jahre auf ein paar Manga zu warten. Anime kommen wenigstens innerhalb eines Jahres raus,aber Manga sind ein Fall fürs Leben.



Hä?
Die meisten Manga sind schon vor dem Anime abgeschlossen !
Ausserdem haste von mangalesen viel mehr , denn die ganzen lustigen details , gesichtausdrücke , lustige soundwords und sinnlose hektikstreifen machen das mangalesen meiner Meinung nach aus. 

Das kommt beim anime einfach nicht so rüber!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ausserdem haste von mangalesen viel mehr , denn die ganzen lustigen details , gesichtausdrücke , lustige soundwords und sinnlose hektikstreifen machen das mangalesen meiner Meinung nach aus.
> 
> Das kommt beim anime einfach nicht so rüber!



Stimmt, und du musst nicht jedes noch so langweilige Gespräch mitanhören. Oder allgemein: du kannst deine Tempo selber bestimmen.
Deswegen habe ich auch nur Comics im Schrank stehen, und keine DvDs. Naja, von Family Guy mal abgesehn.


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

hey leute kennt einer von euch ne gute seite um animes online zu gucken?
am besten eine bei der ich nich 10 minúten laden muss um 2 minuten zu gucken^^


----------



## Sempai02 (22. Juli 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hey leute kennt einer von euch ne gute seite um animes online zu gucken?
> am besten eine bei der ich nich 10 minúten laden muss um 2 minuten zu gucken^^



Na klar,ich kenne ein paar:

anime-sind-ihr-geld-wert.nachdenken
illegalen-downloads-verdanken-wir-einen-schwächelnden-animemarkt.nachdenken
inuyashafans-bedanken-sich-bei-leuten-wie-dir-für-das-nichterscheinen-der-dritten-staffel.nachdenken

Such dir eine Seite aus oder geh zurück zu RTL 2,wenn dir ein paar Euro für gute Qualität zu schade sind.Aber ich vergaß ja: Es ist ja cool,wenn man auf dem Schulhof als Checker durchgeht,der Sachen nutzt,ohne dafür zu zahlen. 

PS: Bei sowas fehlt mir dieses schöne Kopfschuss-Emote von GameStar.


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Na klar,ich kenne ein paar:
> 
> anime-sind-ihr-geld-wert.nachdenken
> illegalen-downloads-verdanken-wir-einen-schwächelnden-animemarkt.nachdenken
> ...



übertreib mal nicht gleich
klar sind anime ihr geld wert aber vielleicht will ich mir auch mal was anschauen bevorich mir für20 euronen ne dvd kaufe
verstanden
und komm mir nicht mit diesem checkemist es gibt kaum was was ich mehr hasse
außerdem will ich mir nur mal ne folgevon code geass angucken von downloaden war nie die rede

so hat irgendwer noch ne anständige antwort?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

mh  , vielleicht nicht sinnvoll , dafür aber erlaubt : hier

Da findet man so ziemlich jede anime page , wenn man weiß wie.
Ansonste bin ich der selben meinung wie dein vorposter.
Ich streame nur animes , von denen ich den manga auch habe , und selbst dann nur die folgen , die auch als manga erschienen sind. 
Will mir einfach nicht die Spannung versauen.


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

bei google hab ich schon gesucht
muss ich wohl mal alle seiten durchblättern
und ich geb dir und ihm ja auch recht
es geht mir nur darum mir einen anime erstmal anzusehen bevor ich mir was kaufe
und mal was anderes:du sagst das so als wäre es illegal sich die sachen im inet anzusehn is das so?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

In Deutschland , soweit ich weiß ja .

Edith sacht :ich meine du darfst dir ja auch nicht die aktuellsten Kinofilme streamen , oder? ( natürlich ist das keine verhältnissmäßiger vergleich , aber im großen und ganzen das selbe! )


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

ok dann sollte ich das vielleicht doch nicht machen
aber was macht das denn illegal?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Mh so genau kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus.

Ich war bisher immer der Meinung , das alles was schon im Fernehn lief , man sich auch streamen darf. ( Man könnte es sich ja auch aufnehmen mid VHS oder DVD rekorder ) aber ich glaube das ist auch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

naja ich kann ja mal wenn ich zeit hab danach googlen
vielleicht finde ich was neues raus
sagmal kennst du code geass?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich war bisher immer der Meinung , das alles was schon im Fernehn lief , man sich auch streamen darf. ( Man könnte es sich ja auch aufnehmen mid VHS oder DVD rekorder ) aber ich glaube das ist auch falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Privatkopien sind erlaubt. Aber Streams sind öffentlich.

Und illegal ist es deswegen -> Urheberrecht


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

Code Geass ist richtig gut. Nur leider gibt es die Serie nicht auf DvD...zumindenst nicht in Deutschland. Aber am 5. August kommt es glaub ich in Amerika raus (oder England, weiß es nicht mehr genau), dann kannste es dir ja importieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon auf die Death Note DvD's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Ah danke Thorrak.

Und wieder etwas in meinem gehirn , das Schwachsinn weniger platz lässt ^^

Also : Streamen -> böses Aua mit den Männern in blau und danach evtl noch mit den Männern in schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

ok dann werd ich das mal lieber lassen
sagmal gibs denn wenigstens code geass mangas in deutschland?


----------



## Bankchar (22. Juli 2008)

So weit ich weiß noch nicht.

Aber ich hab mal ne Frage: Hat jemand schon Death Note: Another Note gelesen ? Wenn ja, ist es gut und lohnt es sich ?


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß noch nicht.
> 
> Aber ich hab mal ne Frage: Hat jemand schon Death Note: Another Note gelesen ? Wenn ja, ist es gut und lohnt es sich ?



ich hab davon noch nie gehört aber wenns was mit death note zutun hat muss es sich lohnen oder?^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

oh man ich mag anemies so das ich schon nicht schlafen kann weil ich wissen wil was weiter passieren wird^^


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

ja das kenn ich
btw das zitat in deiner sig is einfach genial


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weiß speilt das in L.A und es dreht sich malwieder um verbrechen und um L


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2008)

achja und es spielt vor dem eigentlichem Death Note =)


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß noch nicht.
> 
> Aber ich hab mal ne Frage: Hat jemand schon Death Note: Another Note gelesen ? Wenn ja, ist es gut und lohnt es sich ?


Also es ist kein Manga sondern eigentlich ein ganz normales Buch. Meine Freundin hat es gelesen und war sehr begeistert. Es soll noch fast besser sein als die eigentliche Death Note Story.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oh man ich mag anemies so das ich schon nicht schlafen kann weil ich wissen wil was weiter passieren wird^^


Sag mir was du wissen willst und ich verrats dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab uns mal n Gruppen logo gemacht , meine ersten versuche mit GIMP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Feedback erwünscht!


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

zu kleine Titten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag keine großen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> zu kleine Titten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ansonsten ganz i.o
auch wenns mir so vorkommt als ob du nur den text gemacht hast^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

> auch wenns mir so vorkommt als ob du nur den text gemacht hast



PSSSCHT!

Ruhe da hinten auf den billigen plätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

du schreibst erste versuche in gimp und es passt alles irgendwie richtig hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaube nicht an wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum xD
meine hatt ich ja auch nid beim ersten mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

ja  , ich hab ja auch zu ersten mal mi gimp gearbeitet. hab den text eingefügt , und das sieht besser aus als bei Paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo : Meine ersten schritte in Gimp waren erfolgreich ^^

btw , wie kann ich sachen ausschneiden? Dieser magic stick nimm bei mir immer nur den hitnergrund , bzw teile eines charbildes , und mit dem lasso isses noch schwieriger o0


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

ich machs ja immer mitm radierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder mit zauberstab ^^ aber das geht zu 95% nicht da die meisten bilder nen hintergrund haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juli 2008)

Wie  kommt man eigentlich in diese Gruppe rein? Und wenn auf dem Logo Megatitten sind, will ich gar net rein :O


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

unter 
mybuffed
gruppen
black
und dann so komisches pw^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

heh das ist kein komisches password!

Ich hab extra lange überlegt um mir so eins einfallen zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Nalcarya : Auf dem Logo sind keine riesenmöpse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



such mal die Gruppe B.L.A.C.K. , da kannste das Logo sehn , oder aber eine Seite zuvor.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

keine tt bonus ? wAAA
/leave
/quit
/teamdisband

hmm geht nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



isses halt gutes pw .. nur eins das ich mir nicht merken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok und auch nicht muss .D


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

,,Idiot,, ist doch kein schweres Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

dachte das pw fing mit o an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach man dabei wollt ich doch mal bild machen als es die funktion nid gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw bin atm am shana lesen (die normale version nicht die h... version .. find die ist komisch und hat so überhaupt keine handlung Oo)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

fängt ja auch mit ,,o,, an ^.^

wer japanisch kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juli 2008)

olol ich wusste bisher gar net, dass es diese Gruppensache bei mybuffed gibt - ich nutz eigtl nur das Forum Oo

edit: "B.L.A.C.K." liefert genau 0 Suchergebnisse


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Tatsache... O_o

hab überall gesucht wo man suchen kann , aber man findet unsere kleine Orgiengrup... öhm unsere Manga/anime gruppe nicht... Mh. haste schon unter deinem mybuffed -> gruppen gesucht? Ansonsten , kA , vielleicht mal ZAM reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt mit dem Naruto Manga angefangen und ich muss ja sagen was die so alles zum anime verändert haben ist ja übel. Mal sehen was wir noch so erfahren werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit dem Naruto Manga angefangen und ich muss ja sagen was die so alles zum anime verändert haben ist ja übel. Mal sehen was wir noch so erfahren werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde ja lieber noch warten. Der manga is um Klassen besser ^^ wenn du ihn jetzt anfängst , wirst du den anime nicht mehr weitergucken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil selbst der japanische anime ist teilweise stark zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit dem Naruto Manga angefangen und ich muss ja sagen was die so alles zum anime verändert haben ist ja übel. Mal sehen was wir noch so erfahren werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Entweder liest sich der Satz nur zweideutig, oder du bist wirklich der Auffassung, dass es den Anime vor dem Manga gab? ^^

Kann mir denn evtl einer den Link zu der BLACK-Gruppe geben? Ich find da echt nix mit der Suche.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/214/view/

Schittebön!


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Entweder liest sich der Satz nur zweideutig, oder du bist wirklich der Auffassung, dass es den Anime vor dem Manga gab? ^^
> 
> Kann mir denn evtl einer den Link zu der BLACK-Gruppe geben? Ich find da echt nix mit der Suche.


Hmm, wohl etwas schlecht formuliert. Natürlich weiss ich das der manga zu erst da war. Ich meinte eigentlich das ich zu erst den Anime gesehen habe und mir jetzt da ich noch den Manga lese sehr viel auffällt was verändert wurde.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> olol ich wusste bisher gar net, dass es diese Gruppensache bei mybuffed gibt - ich nutz eigtl nur das Forum Oo
> 
> edit: "B.L.A.C.K." liefert genau 0 Suchergebnisse



http://my.buffed.de/groups/214/view/
edit meint: da such ich extra kurz und lies nicht fertig .. und da postet wer dazwischen -.-^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> fängt ja auch mit ,,o,, an ^.^
> 
> wer japanisch kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> ...


was hat das mit japanisch zu tun?
ich mein ja nur das hentais im normalfall etwas mehr handlung haben als die von shana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht übertrieben viel .. aber mehr

aber find den normalen echt spannend irgendwie .) und shana find ich süss^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

das mit dem japanisch bezog sich auf das password ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du weist schon das japanisch alles zeichen hat oda?^^ und das wird mit pw schwer

&#30340;&#22763;&#22570;&#31216;&#26434;&#25216;&#22242; auch wenn das mehr chinesisch ist oder so ^^ kp windows schrift umstellen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Echt? ich dachte japanisch hat genau die gleichen schrigtzeichen wie wir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee ich meinte damit dann natürlich nur wie es ausgesprochen wird  (°_°)


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Echt? ich dachte japanisch hat genau die gleichen schrigtzeichen wie wir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm... wenns mit O anfängt... Lass mich raten es ist: Otaku?

edit: Mist, ich war mir sehr sicher D;


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

sowas ändliches isses glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss aber glaubs klein geschrieben sein


----------



## Kangrim (23. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne der Gruppe beitreten. Darf ich?^^

Zu Shakugan no Shana: Jo ein bisschen wenig Action aber das hat mich nicht davon abgehalten es zuende zu schauen. Es war ganz gut finde ich und die Story war ziemlich interessant.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

jo find die story bis jetzt auch geil (erst 2 gesehen)
und naja ich steh auf anime mädels die ein schwert haben ^^


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo find die story bis jetzt auch geil (erst 2 gesehen)
> und naja ich steh auf anime mädels die ein schwert haben ^^



Dann kann ich dir den Manga Claymore empfehlen, wenn du ihn nicht schon kennst. Der Anime folgt leider ab folge ~22 oder so ähnlich nicht mehr dem Manga und wird ab da MÜLL. Der Manga ist jedoch ziemlich empfehlenswert :>


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

kenn ich noch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal zuhause schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir kommt halt auch immer auf zeichen style an .. wenn mir die figuren nicht passen les ich nicht weiter


----------



## Kangrim (23. Juli 2008)

So ich bin jetzt auch in der Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .




Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn ich noch nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt. Der Zeichenstil von Shakugan no Shana ist wirklich gut und einer meiner beweggründe mir den Anime anzuschauen.
Interessant fand ich auch die ganzen Funken, die immer um Shana rumfliegen. hat irgendwie ne gute Atmosphäre geschaffen.^^


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juli 2008)

PMt mir jetzt noch wer das richtige Passwort (otaku ist s ja wohl nicht oder nicht mehr^^)? Es sei denn, ihr wollt mich net drin haben :O


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> PMt mir jetzt noch wer das richtige Passwort (otaku ist s ja wohl nicht oder nicht mehr^^)? Es sei denn, ihr wollt mich net drin haben :O



Ich versuchs immer noch selber rauszufinden indem ich jetzt mögliche kombi mit Otaku und buffed benutze ;_;


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

wenn ichs noch wüsste würd ichs dir posten .. ich wette bis ich es hab wurds dir gesendet^^ aber mal suchen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

also ich sends euch 2en mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

wusst ichs doch .. genau jetzt wo ichs hab -.-^^ nie mehr versuchen zu helfen ..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

hehe , das hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

ja hab dein mail gefunden xD 
uff muss wieder platz machen 95% voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Anime/Manga "Monster"? :>


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

ne ^^ aber bei wiki klingte nid soo spannend .. muss eh noch zuviel schauen erstma


----------



## Mondryx (23. Juli 2008)

Monster...hab die erste Folge bisher gesehen. Ist mal was anderes, aber ich finds cool das der in Deutschland spielt. Muss ich mal weiter reinschauen...


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Nur die erste Folge? Woar :O

Glaub mir, dass ist der beste Manga (der Anime basiert ja 100% drauf) den ich kenne. Das ist wirklich spannung pur einfach nur genial :O


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

OMG 
ich hasse es maruto auf japanisch zu gucken !@#$%^%&*(  und ranma 1/2 auf englisch...*kotzt*


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Ey Dragon1 kann es sein ,dass du stirbst, wenn du nicht mind. 1 post pro seite in diesem Thread machst?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Wieso? Auf seite 55 hat er doch nichts geposted ^_^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Wieso? Auf seite 55 hat er doch nichts geposted ^_^


argh!!!!
ich glaube ich kriege jetzt probleme^^


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich mag gerade die neueren Anime nur auf japanisch mit deutschem Untertitel. Vor 15-20 Jahren konnten die Deutschen Anime noch gut synchronisieren,aber heutzutage wird es immer grottiger (2-3 Ausnahmen wie Elfenlied sind vorhanden). Alleine,dass viele Synchronsprecher in jedem zweiten Anime auftauchen,ist mehr als nur ein Atmosphäreloch. Und die meistens unpassende oder gelangweilte Aussprache macht auch keinen Spaß. Z.B. letztens Chobits: Auf deutsch klingt das "Chii" einfach nur lachhaft, während es auf japanisch richtig süß rüberkommt. Ich kann mir das nicht antun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2008)

Kennt wer Scrapped Princess?

15 Jahre ist es her seit Das Gift welches die Welt vernichten wird geboren wurde. Eine uralte Prophezeihung sagt nähmlich voraus, dass Pacifica Casull an ihrem 16. Geburtstag die Welt zerstören wird. Darum wurde sie als Baby in eine Schlucht geworfen, in der Hoffnung der Prophezeihung entgehen zu können. Wie durch ein Wunder überlebte Pacifica und wurde von einer Magierfamilie adoptiert. Nun da ihr 16. Geburtstag immer näher rückt ist sie mit ihrem Stiefbruder Shannon der ein ausgezeichneter Schwertkämpfer ist und ihrer Stiefschwester Raquel die asugeprägte, magische Fähigkeiten besitzt, auf der Flucht. In einer Welt in der die Kirche Mausers, von wo die Prophezeihung vom Gift welches die Welt vernichten wird stammt, praktisch alle Fäden in der Hand hält, stösst das Trio immer wieder auf Feindseligkeit und Pacifica befindet sich ständig in Lebensgefahr. Trotzdem treffen die drei auch immer wieder auf freundliche Menschen, wie zum Beispiel auf den "Ritter" Leo, der sich kurzerhand in Pacifica verliebt. Es wird auch hie und da ein philosophisches Problem gestreift, wie zum Beispiel die Schuldfrage bei Pacifica die eigentlich ein ganz normaler Teenager mit einem eher sonnigen Gemüt ist. Dementsprechend ist es auch sie die die eher düstere Grundstimmung der Serie immer wieder auflockert. 

Neben den humoristischen Einlagen ist Scrapped Princess klar ein Fantasy-Anime und beschert dem Zuschauer einige schöne Kampfszenen die, wie der Rest auch, eine handwerklich hohe Qualität aufweisen.
Der Plot beginnt leider erst ungefähr von der Mitte an richtig zu laufen, schreitet dann aber sehr schnell und mit einigen überraschenden Wendungen fort.

Die ersten folgen sind en bissel Lahm..aber dennoch witzig vor allem der Ritter n Folge 2 hat es mir angetan...so geil.

Mädel: Es sit schlecht mich anzuschauen..
Er: Warum  *mit dem kopf zu ihr gedreht und gegen einen Baum reit*

Achja das Aussehen der charactere gefällt mir auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (23. Juli 2008)

Monster hab ich auch mal die ersten Folgen gesehn fand ich ganz gut.
Is es des mit dem Arzt?

(ich hab nen schlechtes Gedächtnis - sry)


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> [...] Vor 15-20 Jahren konnten die Deutschen Anime noch gut synchronisieren,aber heutzutage wird es immer grottiger (2-3 Ausnahmen wie Elfenlied sind vorhanden). Alleine,dass viele Synchronsprecher in jedem zweiten Anime auftauchen,ist mehr als nur ein Atmosphäreloch. Und die meistens unpassende oder gelangweilte Aussprache macht auch keinen Spaß. [...]



Oh ja, an die Synchronisation z.B. eines El Hazard, Armitage III, Agent Aika, Blue Submarine Nr. 6 denke ich immer wieder mit Freude und einem Brechreiz zurück... Weiß nun nicht mehr ab wann die Synchro-Machwerke genau entstanden sind, aber man hat inzwischen doch wenigstens einen kleinen Qualitätsfortschritt gemacht.

Es gab damals natürlich Ausnahmen wie Akira, GitS und eben die Fernsehsynchros, aber diese Dinger sind mitunter wohl die schlimmsten die meine Ohren jemals ertragen mussten.


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Monster hab ich auch mal die ersten Folgen gesehn fand ich ganz gut.
> Is es des mit dem Arzt?
> 
> (ich hab nen schlechtes Gedächtnis - sry)



Dr. Tenma, ja. Manga Band 1 ist nicht mehr im Handel erhältlich, hab ihn aber trozdem erwerben können :>


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2008)

Monster ist richtig gut. Bin zur Zeit bei Band 7^^


----------



## PlutoII (23. Juli 2008)

Is der Manga besser als der Anime wisst ihr des?

Bin am überlegen ob ich online lesen oder online gucken soll^^


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit Online kaufen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2008)

immer noch am OP gucken zZ Folge 275
Ruffy fragt Robin ob sie leben will. Hach ich liebe es einfach


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Monster ist richtig gut. Bin zur Zeit bei Band 7^^



Durch einen Fehler wurd mir der Band nicht geschickt, hab aber 8,9 und 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Soweit ich weiß folgt der Anime zu 100% dem Manga, kannstes also ruhig gucken wenn dir das lieber ist.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2008)

Auf Band 8 und 9 muss ich noch eine Woche warten, da ich sie in der Buchhandlung bestellt habe und sie sich den direkt vom Verlag holen müssen und das dauert -__-


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> immer noch am OP gucken zZ Folge 275
> Ruffy fragt Robin ob sie leben will. Hach ich liebe es einfach



jo sie will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ruffy macht pew pew hoch 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ich hab nun mal ne Frage an alle:
Welche Waffe ausAnime/Hentai/Xy hättet ihr gern? (Idee von unserem forum geklaut xD)

Bei mir wär das Warscheindlich Ebony und Ivori von Devil May cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenn ich den anime nicht soo gut fand)
oder das schwert von cloud aus ffx find ich auch ganz doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder der klima takt stock von nami aus op und ihn ihr gegen nen bonus zurück geben *lalala*


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2008)

Die Schwerter aus Final Fantasy Versus XIII *__*

Aber das Geass von Lelouch wäre auch ganz hilfreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@minas : cloud ist aus ff 7 und net aus ff x *klugscheiß* xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> So ich hab nun mal ne Frage an alle:
> Welche Waffe ausAnime/Hentai/Xy hättet ihr gern? (Idee von unserem forum geklaut xD)



Zählt ein EVA als Waffe?

Ansonsten vielleicht, hmmmm, die Molekülschockwellenwaffe aus BLAME!.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2008)

> Zählt ein EVA als Waffe?



Kannst du es denn steuern ?^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Kannst du es denn steuern ?^^



Natürlich, ich war das Seventhousandtwohundredandeighth Children.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Zählt ein EVA als Waffe?



never...!


----------



## Kangrim (23. Juli 2008)

Das schwert von Ichigo aus Bleach. Ich steh auf übergroße Schwerter mit denen man richtig schön Leuten den Kopf absäbeln kann muhahahahahahaha........*räusper*


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das Schwert von Ichigo hat in seiner Bankai form viel mehr Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (24. Juli 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das schwert von Ichigo aus Bleach. Ich steh auf übergroße Schwerter mit denen man richtig schön Leuten den Kopf absäbeln kann muhahahahahahaha........*räusper*



Du meinst Zangetsu? Wär auch mein Fav.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

Könnte man das Death Note als Waffe bezeichnen?


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juli 2008)

Vermutlich als die Ultimative. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt spontan keine Waffe ein, aber mein eigener Körper als Waffe wär doch toll. So ala Ryu oder Ken aus Streetfighter.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Narutokenner:

Es gibt ja den normal Naruto Anime und den Shippuden als sie ja schon etwas älter sind. Ist Shippuden auch auf dem Manga basierend? Also kommt der Manga zu einem gewissen Punkt und dann kommt ein Zeitsprung und dann gehts weiter?


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juli 2008)

Der Manga hat vor einigen Bänden die Geschichte um Shippuden erreicht, wenn ich nicht irre. Naruto und Sakura, sowie der Rest der Mannschaft sind auf jeden Fall älter und reifer geworden.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

Danke. Na dann muss ich mal fleissig weiter lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

das ist so in band 26 glaube ich , bin mir aber nicht genau sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Die Schwerter aus Final Fantasy Versus XIII *__*
> 
> Aber das Geass von Lelouch wäre auch ganz hilfreich
> 
> ...



meinte mit dem x auch nicht ffx

sondern final fantasy (irgend eins^^ = x ) .. wusste nimmer obs 7 oder 8 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei der buster call (ok keine waffe ansich) auch ganz n1 wär um ne insel verschwinden zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das schwert von Ichigo aus Bleach. Ich steh auf übergroße Schwerter mit denen man richtig schön Leuten den Kopf absäbeln kann muhahahahahahaha........*räusper*



das wär mir zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahja sonen elementar geist wie in shamanking wär auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


feuergeist ! brenn sie runter ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

naja die pistolen vom vampir aus hellsing sind auch nicht so schlecht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

pistolen von dante > hellsing
ebony und ivory sind viel geiler find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber jedem das seine ..

btw ich will mir irgendwann ein wow schwert kaufen geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nicht frostmoune.. will thunderfury *g*


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pistolen von dante > hellsing
> ebony und ivory sind viel geiler find ich
> 
> 
> ...


und ich aschenbringer^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ebony und ivory sind viel geiler find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WHOOOOOT?

never! 

Frl. Polizistin's Wumme> Alucards Knarren > Ebenoy & Ivory
Understood?
Wobei ich ja auch Aurons Schwert sehr geil finde , aus FF X


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

kann amn die alchemie aus full metall alchemist auch als waffe ansehen?^^  dann hätte ich gerne die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sosnt  öhm..meinen eigenen körper wie son goku^^


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden fall das Bastard(Pc-Fassung)/Meister(PS-Fassung)-Schwert von Cloud aus FF7 ,aber Masamune von Sephiroth ist auch geil^^ Als beste Schusswaffe find ich die von Vash the Stampete aus Trigun am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juli 2008)

Die Pistoeln von Brandon Heat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (24. Juli 2008)

GUNBLADE! Squalls und Cifer´s Waffe in ff8


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

oder soras key aus kindom hearts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei das bisle bedeppert ausschaut ..
aber <3 kindom hearts .. so geiles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm die meisten würden eine aus final fantasy nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw ich finde yuna ist ne starke waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hätt ich gern ... hihi


----------



## Kangrim (24. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder soras key aus kindom hearts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Edit meint ich hab völligen mist geschrieben xD


----------



## Mürph1 (24. Juli 2008)

Also meine Lieblingswaffe sind Alucards Pistolen. Ich stehe einfach auf Silberpatronen und dicke waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Wen ich aus einem Spiel wählen könnte würde ich das Masterschwert aus The Legend of Zelda nehmen. Ich bin halt ein Mittelalterfan wie er im Buche steht^^


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juli 2008)

Es gibt wirklich zu viele,gut Waffen. Alucards Pistolen wurden schon genannt, das Dämonenschwer Soulcrusher aus ROLW dürfte auch nett sein, das Reiki von Shin aus TT sowieso oder auch der Bogen von Robin.

Aber was brauche ich Waffen? Gebt mir einen Chobit und ich bin endlich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

achja,das lichtschwert vom ?4? hockage.
und die ganzen legendaeren schwerter der legendaeren schwertninjas


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Aber was brauche ich Waffen? Gebt mir einen Chobit und ich bin endlich glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

Die wohl geilsten Waffen sind:

Zanpakuto von Zeraki Kempachi mit Bankai (obwohl er es nicht entfesseln kann, weiss ich trotzdem wie es aussieht und was es kann)
Zanpakuto von Ichigo Kurosaki
Bukken von Kyra Terokashi


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Aber was brauche ich Waffen? Gebt mir einen Chobit und ich bin endlich glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok das würd ich auch nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder halt yuna aus final fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ok das würd ich auch nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nette Mädels gibt es ja in den meisten Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da würde ich meine Seele verkaufen,so ein Mädel kennenzulernen und nicht die langweiligen Dinger aus dem RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

meine seele hab ich schon verkauft für nen kaugumi .. hmm würd meinen pc tauschen dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (24. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Die wohl geilsten Waffen sind:
> 
> Zanpakuto von Zeraki Kempachi mit Bankai (obwohl er es nicht entfesseln kann, weiss ich trotzdem wie es aussieht und was es kann)



Woher denn? oO


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine seele hab ich schon verkauft für nen kaugumi .. hmm würd meinen pc tauschen dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine hab ich für 5 Doallar verkauft um mir eine Dinofigur zu kaufen die im wasser größer wird ^^
Also i-wie hab ich das Gefühl dieser Thread wird immer mehr geek alike. Nichts desto trotz hät ich nichts gegen eine naive vollbusige Frau aus einem Anime^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Also i-wie hab ich das Gefühl dieser Thread wird immer mehr geek alike.



Was willstn damit sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

hehe ich hab eh genug fun @ deine sig^^


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Was willstn damit sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja als ich das erste mal hier rein geguckt hab wurde mehr über aktuelles im aniem geredet etc und jetzt sind hier sachen wie etwa meine lieblingswaffe oder frauen aus animes/mangas. das wirkt doch alles etwa vorpubertär aber das ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint , schließlich steckt in jedem auch noch ein kind (in michael jackson auch mal zwei xD ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja als ich das erste mal hier rein geguckt hab wurde mehr über aktuelles im aniem geredet etc und jetzt sind hier sachen wie etwa meine lieblingswaffe oder frauen aus animes/mangas. das wirkt doch alles etwa vorpubertär aber das ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint , schließlich steckt in jedem auch noch ein kind (in michael jackson auch mal zwei xD )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll man machen? Sobald es draußen warm wird und man die ersten Frauen sieht (bei den meisten sage ich mal leider),denkt man plötzlich daran,dass so ein nettes Animemädel doch irgendwie besser wäre.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

ja hier wurde über waffen aus animes geredet , die wir gern besitzen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit den Mädels ist ja auch Anime bezogen , wenn auch vorpubertär - da muss ich dir recht geben xD

Btw , das mit Michael Jackson war geschmacklos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

hehe das polizeimaedchen sieht gut aus^^
und hinata auch^^


----------



## PlutoII (24. Juli 2008)

Hinata sowieso^^

Ich will die süßen viecher die die Schwarzmagierin (lulu) in FFX als Waffe benutzt haben <3


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Ich will die süßen viecher die die Schwarzmagierin (lulu) in FFX als Waffe benutzt haben <3


Du meinst Kaktor, Cait & Sith oder den Mogry?


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

oha da kriegt man volle gansehaut(hellsing^^)

das problem ist ich muss immer warten bis keiner zu hause ist da ich kleine geschwister habe -.-


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oha da kriegt man volle gansehaut(hellsing^^)
> 
> das problem ist ich muss immer warten bis keiner zu hause ist da ich kleine geschwister habe -.-



Wobei muss man warten?


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

ich kann es halt nur kucken wenn keiner da ist.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

O_o warum das denn? Kannst doch in deinem Zimmer schauen was du willst , oder?


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

kein eigenes zimmer -.-
und der pc steht im WOHNZIMMER
atzend...


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne das mit manchen Anime,dir mir persönlich etwas peinlich sind. Wenn ich z.B. Sailor Moon, Kleine Prinzessin Sara oder andere Shojo-Anime schaue,dann mache ich auch meine Tür zu. Es gibt einfach Anime,die sind für einen jungen Mann nicht passend und das muss ja nicht jeder mitbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

*riesiges Schild aufstell*



 Kennt wer Scrapped Princess?

15 Jahre ist es her seit Das Gift welches die Welt vernichten wird geboren wurde. Eine uralte Prophezeihung sagt nähmlich voraus, dass Pacifica Casull an ihrem 16. Geburtstag die Welt zerstören wird. Darum wurde sie als Baby in eine Schlucht geworfen, in der Hoffnung der Prophezeihung entgehen zu können. Wie durch ein Wunder überlebte Pacifica und wurde von einer Magierfamilie adoptiert. Nun da ihr 16. Geburtstag immer näher rückt ist sie mit ihrem Stiefbruder Shannon der ein ausgezeichneter Schwertkämpfer ist und ihrer Stiefschwester Raquel die asugeprägte, magische Fähigkeiten besitzt, auf der Flucht. In einer Welt in der die Kirche Mausers, von wo die Prophezeihung vom Gift welches die Welt vernichten wird stammt, praktisch alle Fäden in der Hand hält, stösst das Trio immer wieder auf Feindseligkeit und Pacifica befindet sich ständig in Lebensgefahr. Trotzdem treffen die drei auch immer wieder auf freundliche Menschen, wie zum Beispiel auf den "Ritter" Leo, der sich kurzerhand in Pacifica verliebt. Es wird auch hie und da ein philosophisches Problem gestreift, wie zum Beispiel die Schuldfrage bei Pacifica die eigentlich ein ganz normaler Teenager mit einem eher sonnigen Gemüt ist. Dementsprechend ist es auch sie die die eher düstere Grundstimmung der Serie immer wieder auflockert. 

Neben den humoristischen Einlagen ist Scrapped Princess klar ein Fantasy-Anime und beschert dem Zuschauer einige schöne Kampfszenen die, wie der Rest auch, eine handwerklich hohe Qualität aufweisen.
Der Plot beginnt leider erst ungefähr von der Mitte an richtig zu laufen, schreitet dann aber sehr schnell und mit einigen überraschenden Wendungen fort.

Die ersten folgen sind en bissel Lahm..aber dennoch witzig vor allem der Ritter n Folge 2 hat es mir angetan...so geil.

Mädel: Es sit schlecht mich anzuschauen..
Er: Warum *mit dem kopf zu ihr gedreht und gegen einen Baum reit*

Achja das Aussehen der charactere gefällt mir auch sehr gut   

so vllt geht ja jetzt mal jemand darauf ein^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

jo   bei uns in der klasse wird gesagt ranma 1/2  ist was fuer maedchen^^
mir ist es egal und ich finde das ist bullshit.


----------



## PlutoII (24. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Du meinst Kaktor, Cait & Sith oder den Mogry?



Genau die Dinger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei der Kaktus am coolsten is^^



@Klunker: Ne kenn ich net und is auch nichts für mich weil vermutlich zu viel fantasy-mittelalter-elemente


----------



## Mürph1 (25. Juli 2008)

Da lob ich mir ein eigenes Zimmer und sturmfreie Wohnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Klunker: sry kenn ich leider nicht aber die Story hört sich vielversprechend an.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juli 2008)

Ja Klunker! Ich bin der einizge auf den du dich hier wohl verlassen kannst! Hab Scrapped Princess vor circa...joa, 3-4 Monaten denke ich gesehen. 
Fand die Geschichte mal ganz interessant, vorallem, da ich nicht wirklich viel Mittelalter Kram gesehen habe. Aber mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, vorallem gegen Ende, da wird aber etwas Sci-Fi. Naja, ich will dir nicht zu viel verraten, sonst nehm ich dir die ganze Story vorweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal viel Spass beim gucken!


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das mit manchen Anime,dir mir persönlich etwas peinlich sind. Wenn ich z.B. Sailor Moon, Kleine Prinzessin Sara oder andere Shojo-Anime schaue,dann mache ich auch meine Tür zu. Es gibt einfach Anime,die sind für einen jungen Mann nicht passend und das muss ja nicht jeder mitbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



awas bei uns in der klasse hat jeder sailor moon geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok fast jeder^^ haben wir letztens rausbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die meisten wegen der verwandlungssequenzen .. mehr sag ich mal nid)

und ausserdem find ich in gewissen animes muss man ja auf die girls achten. (ich sag nur onepice in dem nami auf einmal mehr oberweite hat ...) (aber das liegt ja an den wetterbedingungen oder so ...)

aber ich kenne auch keinen guten anime in der die frauen da nicht irgendwie perfekt sind ..
oder gibts einen mit ner frau in der hauptrolle die 80 ist 120kg ? glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@klunker .. ich hab das ding nid gesehen .. aber muss noch soviel schauen .. so wenig zeit^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ---
> oder gibts einen mit ner frau in der hauptrolle die 80
> ---


grandma tsunade^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Mürph schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir ein eigenes Zimmer und sturmfreie Wohnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da lob ich mir ne eigene Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

Da Lob ich mir eigenes Zimmer mir 2 PCs und HD-Fernseher der auch als 2ter Bildschirm des normalne PCs angeschlossen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da Lob ich mir eigenes Zimmer mir 2 PCs und HD-Fernseher der auch als 2ter Bildschirm des normalne PCs angeschlossen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




:O Bonze?

Naja , im September isses soweit : da kommt mein Full HD Beamer in mein Wohnzimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3000€ kostet das scheißding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> :O Bonze?
> 
> Naja , im September isses soweit : da kommt mein Full HD Beamer in mein Wohnzimmer
> 
> ...


Bleibt bitte beim Thema.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Bleibt bitte beim Thema.


Hat doch mitm Thema zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann ich meine Animes auf ner Leinwand , und nichtmehr auf meinem 17'' bildschirm schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

Ne nix Bonce. Alles erarbeitet uns zusammengesparrt.

Ui, das muss dan sicher super aussehen auf dem Beamer. Da kommt Son Gokus Genkidama richtig zu geltung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

geniiii damanaaaaa .. bitte warten sie 4 folgen xD


----------



## Qonix (25. Juli 2008)

alles braucht seine Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

mh joar , da würde schon nett aussehen. Oder aber der Fight zwischene Naruto und Haku ! Oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

ich find ja 300 auf hd und an nem 107zoll fuul hd tv schaut genial aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber animes haben ja leider ne schlechtere quali normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd gern mal nen full hd anime schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juli 2008)

Muha! Folge 67 von Shippuuden ist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erstmal laden und dann genießen^^


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juli 2008)

Och menno...schon fertig gesehen, aber sehr geile Folge. Vorallem Sakura is abgegangen xD


----------



## Sempai02 (25. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> awas bei uns in der klasse hat jeder sailor moon geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Emi Isuzu von Tenjo Tenge ist normalerweise fettleibig,dank genügend KI schafft sie es aber,ihr Fett zu komprimieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

den kenn ich nid ^^
aber gut gibts halt eine ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die hat demfall viel kl^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Jemand ne Idee welchen Char ich für meinen Avatar nehmen sollte? Bin ja wieder unter die GFX'er gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juli 2008)

Naruto 67 ist echt nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur Naruto enttäuscht mich >.>
Ohne seinen Fuchs ist der immer s schwach ^.^


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Japp, aber er will ja nur noch mit seiner eigenen Stärke kämpfen, dass dauert bis er was auf dem Kasten hat^^. Immerhin, er kann bestimmt bald das Windelement beherrschen.


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juli 2008)

ich weiß grad nicht wie weit die Serie ist aber kakashi sagt während des Trainings für des Windchakra das Naruto sein Chakra mindestens doppelt so stark ist wie das von ihm selbst udn mit Hilfe des Jinyuuriki kann er sein chakra bis aufs hundertfache steigern. Das zeigt das naruto schon zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr stark ist. Man siehts auch daran das Naruto in den Kämpfen sein Chakra hauptsächlich blau ist. erst wenn es ins orange geht hilft Kiyuubi.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

omg es dauert so lange bis shippuden^^
wie viele normale folgen gibt es?

/edit:
saubere sig,Mondryx


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

Mit Filler: 220


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Der Kampf zwischen Sasori und Sakura mit der alten Frau finde ich einer der besten.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Ja der ist mal richtig übel. Der Kampf hat so derbe viele Facetten, da weiß man bis zum Schluss wer nicht gewinnen wird. Ist aber schon a bissl her das ich die Folgen davon gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

hehe bin allso schon fast durch(folge 184)


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

hab mir jetzt für 235&#8364; alle OP Bände gekauft hehe

und beim anime bin ich jetzt bei folge 284


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juli 2008)

alle auf einmal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> alle auf einmal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ne nix Bonce. Alles erarbeitet uns zusammengesparrt.
> 
> Ui, das muss dan sicher super aussehen auf dem Beamer. Da kommt Son Gokus Genkidama richtig zu geltung.
> 
> ...


ganze 3 folgen lang genkidama naja ^^


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juli 2008)

Oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannste mir auch ein paar Manga Serien finanzieren ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geh arbeiten fauler sack


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt für 235€ alle OP Bände gekauft hehe
> 
> und beim anime bin ich jetzt bei folge 284



Manga/Anime kann wirklich ein teures Hobby sein. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Frühsommer auf einen Schlag "Nadia-The Secret of Blue Water" für rund 200 € gekauft. War finanziell doch etwas schmerzhaft,seitdem gehe ich eher auf Serien-Boxen im Wert von 50-150 €uro und lasse die Einzel-DVDs erstmal liegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Manga/Anime kann wirklich ein teures Hobby sein. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Frühsommer auf einen Schlag "Nadia-The Secret of Blue Water" für rund 200 &#8364; gekauft. War finanziell doch etwas schmerzhaft,seitdem gehe ich eher auf Serien-Boxen im Wert von 50-150 &#8364;uro und lasse die Einzel-DVDs erstmal liegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich find die animepreise generell etwas überzogen kein wunder das sich immer mehr user das zeug im internet ansehn


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> animes werden gestreamt oder gezogen das kostet nich so viel *hrrhrr*
> 
> aber bücher werde ich immer kaufen, ich will diese schätze einfach haben



Wenn du das ernst meinst,bis du das größte Arschloch im ganzen Thread,neben dem Kerl,der nach kostenlosen Streamseiten gefragt hat.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Ein Mangaeinkauf bei mir kann gute 200 - 250 Fr. kosten und der findet fast jeden Monat statt.

Für alle Deutschen: 1 Euro = 1.60 Fr.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wenn du das ernst meinst,bis du das größte Arschloch im ganzen Thread,neben dem Kerl,der nach kostenlosen Streamseiten gefragt hat.


hmm ich denke nicht das ich der einzige bin der sowas macht aber bitte nen mich arschloch


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Streamen oder nicht streamen ist also mal wieder die fragen...wer sich sachen aus dem i-net anschaut, schadet den Studios somit werden weniger Serien produzeit bzw übersetzt,,,dadurch haben wir bezahlenen Seher das nachsehen...btw ist eigentlich endlich mal die Iis Box 2 rausgekommen? habe jetzt schon ewig die erste aber finde die 2te nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

Sollen animes etwa nur den Reichen vorenthalten sein?
Nich jeder kann sichs leisten...


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2008)

Das Streamen und Herunterladen von Anime die schon in Deutschland lizensiert sind ist sehr fragwürdig und stößt bei mir nicht gerade auf Gegenliebe. Das Argument die Anime seien zu teuer zieht auch nicht, denn durch das illegalge Herunterladen werden sie im Gegenteil vermutlich nur teurer, da die Publisher den Verlust durch das schwarz sehen schon einkalkulieren müssen ohne nicht gleich Bankrott anmelden zu müssen.

Nicht umsonst schreiben alle Fansuber, dass man doch bitte den Anime kaufen soll, wenn er einem gefallen hat und das die Arbeit daran eingestellt wird, sobald er in Dtl. erscheint.



PlutoII schrieb:


> Sollen animes etwa nur den Reichen vorenthalten sein?
> Nich jeder kann sichs leisten...



Geil, mit dem Spruch auf den Lippen, gehe ich morgen mal in die örtliche Bank und erleichtere das Unternehmen um ein paar Tausender. Die haben da sicherlich Verständnis für. Ò_ó


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

steinigt mich.

Die Sachen die mich wirklich begeistern kaufe ich mir auch, ich will ja schließlich das dieses geniale Meisterwerk (siehe die gekauften OP bände) weitergeführt wird.

btw: wie soll ich bitte an ne unzensierte Version bestimmter serien rankommen wenn nicht durchs inet -.-


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ich kaufe mir jetzt mal die Ranma 1/2 Bände nach...habe die damsl alle aus der Bücherei ausgeliehen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

es ist ja nicht so das ich nur streamen würde ich habe mir schon scheißviele Dvds, Bücher, usw gekauft.
Um sie als eine Art Trophäe zu haben, aber wie will ich an in deutschland zensiertes Material kommen. (nein ich kaufe es nicht auf englisch auf iwelchen Inet-seiten)


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Sollen animes etwa nur den Reichen vorenthalten sein?
> Nich jeder kann sichs leisten...



Es gibt etwas,dass sich "Arbeit" nennt. Dieser uminösen Tätigkeit kann man sogar als Schüler nachgehen. So habe ich ab 16 Jahren in allen Ferien gearbeitet und später einen Nebenjob gehabt,der mir pro Monat so rund 150 € einbrachte. Wer was haben will,muss dafür nunmal arbeiten. Aber diese Diskussion hatten wir schonmal,also vergessen wir es lieber wieder.


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juli 2008)

Es erschreckt mich wie viele hier auf LoD (nein nicht meine Gilde^^) rumhacken. Ich bin sowieso dafür das generell sachen nicht mehr ins deutsche übersetzt wird. kaum ein anderes land hat solche eine synchronisation von filmen etc. das dabei oft genug müll rauskommt weiß wohl jeder. zumal ich stark bezweifle das hier einer von sich behaupten kann nicht schon das mindestmaß für die 5jahre erfüllt zu haben, zummindest kaum einer. Wie heißt es so schön in der Bibel? Der, der ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

In der Schweiz ist es legal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Es erschreckt mich wie viele hier auf LoD (nein nicht meine Gilde^^) rumhacken. Ich bin sowieso dafür das generell sachen nicht mehr ins deutsche übersetzt wird. kaum ein anderes land hat solche eine synchronisation von filmen etc. das dabei oft genug müll rauskommt weiß wohl jeder. zumal ich stark bezweifle das hier einer von sich behaupten kann nicht schon das mindestmaß für die 5jahre erfüllt zu haben, zummindest kaum einer. Wie heißt es so schön in der Bibel? Der, der ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein.



Wenn du mit den 5 Jahren die Strafe für Raubkopien meinst: Ich habe nur Originale bei mir herumliegen - alleine seit 06 habe ich rund 2000€ für originale Anime ausgegeben. Wobei ich sowieso nur die japanische Tonspur mit dt. Untertitel komsumiere. Meine einzigen Kopien sind die alter Serien,die es nicht zu kaufen gibt (Königin der 1000 Jahre,Rock'n Cop,Hikari,etc.pp).


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

ich gebe ja zu das es nicht das moralisch vertretbarste verhalten ist aber.... diese scheiß syncro bzw das rumgeschneide an den Serien kotzt mich an.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit den 5 Jahren die Strafe für Raubkopien meinst: Ich habe nur Originale bei mir herumliegen - alleine seit 06 habe ich rund 2000€ für originale Anime ausgegeben. Wobei ich sowieso nur die japanische Tonspur mit dt. Untertitel komsumiere. Meine einzigen Kopien sind die alter Serien,die es nicht zu kaufen gibt (Königin der 1000 Jahre,Rock'n Cop,Hikari,etc.pp).


Dann drücke ich dir hiermit meinen ganzen Respekt aus!


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juli 2008)

Interessante Antwort Sempai. Warum beziehst du dich nur auf Animes? Ich dachte da an so ziemlich alles was man downloaden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber genug der Zwistigkeiten. Es gibt solche und solche, aber nur Deutsche ^^


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2008)

Auch ich bade mich in Unschuld. Ich besitze lediglich Fansubs von Serien die noch nicht in Dtl. erschienen sind bzw. habe sie gelöscht nachdem ich sie bei meinem Dealer bekommen habe. Allgemein finde ich die Argumentation "... aber die anderen tun's auch" ziemlich schwach.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist es legal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gibt es eigentlich bei euch Skittles? Wenn aj wander ich aus mach der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  noch 2 Jahre dann abi  wahrscheinlich informatiker werden....hühü praktikum bei tüv nord gehapt  so genial da...ich schweife ab jedenfalls finde ich in Hamburg Skittles und gute Manga läde außer am hauptbahnhof  und stephansplatz war glaub ich auch noch einer..kennt sich vllt jemand in hamburg aus?^^


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Was ist eigentlich das Bankai von Zaraki Kempachi?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

ich denke es ist nun genug zu diesem thema gesagt worden und es ist auch der falsche threat dafür, also jedem das seine und am besten legal bleiben.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

In St.Gallen gibt es versteckt einen Laden nur für Kenner wo du einfach alles bekommst. Ich hoffe du meinst jetzt mit Skittles Manga Shops.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> In St.Gallen gibt es versteckt einen Laden nur für Kenner wo du einfach alles bekommst. Ich hoffe du meinst jetzt mit Skittles Manga Shops.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kennst du den Laden "Jeeg" in Zürich?^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch ich bade mich in Unschuld. Ich besitze lediglich Fansubs von Serien die noch nicht in Dtl. erschienen sind bzw. habe sie gelöscht nachdem ich sie bei meinem Dealer bekommen habe. Allgemein finde ich die Argumentation "... aber die anderen tun's auch" ziemlich schwach.


Das ist auch kein Argument , natürlich ist es moralisch fragwürdig . Ich wollte damit nur meine meinung bezüglich der "heuchelei" zum besten geben die hier einige an den tag legen.

p.s Ihr badte euch also beide in Unschuld? Die Musik auf euren MP3-Playern auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
p.p.s ich hab mich schon wieder viel zu sehr mitreißen lassen *arghhhh*


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> In St.Gallen gibt es versteckt einen Laden nur für Kenner wo du einfach alles bekommst. Ich hoffe du meinst jetzt mit Skittles Manga Shops.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope mit Skittles meine ich die kleinen Süßigkeiten aus der USA^^  in Hamburg gibt es nichts-.-

Ich brauch hier mal en Hamburger,

Liste von mangaläden:

Hauptbahnhof
...
Liste mit äden wo es Skittles gibt:
...


Bitte ergänzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

jetzt mal an alle das is der falsche threat wenns gewünscht ist dann mach ich dafür nen neuen auf dann könnt ihr mich nach belieben zerlegen aber nicht hier.

edit: klunkerwas geht bei dir das du von manga auf skittles kommst


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Kennst du den Laden "Jeeg" in Zürich?^^


Ich halte mich so weit wie möglich von Zürich fern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich halte mich so weit wie möglich von Zürich fern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Züri Qhetto 4 laif!


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

gleich bricht krieg unter den schweizern im forum aus^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich bei euch Skittles? Wenn aj wander ich aus mach der schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




einfach so kann aj seind as die SChweizer sowas haben^^ wenn online schauen da schon erlaubt ist^^


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juli 2008)

Skittles müsstest du doch im normalen supermarkt finden...also hab die schon oft bei edkea gesehen ^^

und manga läden weiß ich jetzt auch keine so genau, da ich die meistens in der buchhandlung meines vertrauens kaufe^^

Aber am Hautptbahnhof bzw. Mönckebergstraße ist Buchladen (weiß net wie der heißt) die haben im 2. Stock eine große auswahl an Manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Skittles schmecken sehr gut nach Spaghetti.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

ich hab die bei mir in den Regensburgarcaden gekauft im Hugendubel (darf ich hier direkt den namen des ladens nennen?)


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Skittles schmecken sehr gut nach Spaghetti.


?? wtf


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Skittles müsstest du doch im normalen supermarkt finden...also hab die schon oft bei edkea gesehen ^^
> 
> und manga läden weiß ich jetzt auch keine so genau, da ich die meistens in der buchhandlung meines vertrauens kaufe^^
> 
> ...



also ich find einfach keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der am haubtbahnhof sit auch mein Stammladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> also ich find einfach keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pwnd man lutsch halt brausebonbon


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> pwnd man lutsch halt brausebonbon


und wenn er nur skittels will?


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wenn er nur skittels will?


dann hat er gewaltig die arschkarte gezogen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> dann hat er gewaltig die arschkarte gezogen^^


lol!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

-.- dir helf ich nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss man halt wieder seine verwandschaft in der usa anquatschen..so btt  also anime  gibs ranma 1/2 auf dvd? außer den filmen?


----------



## gaius kamui (27. Juli 2008)

war das hier nicht einmal ein anime/manga forum ich komm mir hier grad vor wie auf einem nachkriegs schwarzmarkt^^(pst kennst du jemanden der skittls hat?) grin


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> -.- dir helf ich nie wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 -.- =(


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> -.- =(


du kannst ihn demnächst gar nicht mehr nach hilfe fragen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52388


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Haha selfpwnd xD


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Meint ihr ich soll mir zur Signatur noch einen passenden Avatar bastln? Find die schöner als die Hellsing^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich soll mir zur Signatur noch einen passenden Avatar bastln? Find die schöner als die Hellsing^^


hmm dann würds zumindest wieder zusammenpassen.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

jap mach mal =)


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Ist die Göre mit der Gitarre aus FLCL eig. behindert?


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Ne, nur durchgeknallt^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Was so ziemlich der gesamte Anime ist...Horn am Kopf und so...


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ist die Göre mit der Gitarre aus FLCL eig. behindert?


bist du immer noch nicht gebannt? *hehe*

welche Göre was is FLCL warum flamest du sie???


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bist du immer noch nicht gebannt? *hehe*
> 
> welche Göre was is FLCL warum flamest du sie???



WTF du kennst FLCL nicht???

neee, mich wird man nicht so schnell aus diesem forum fernkriegen...


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> WTF du kennst FLCL nicht???
> 
> neee, mich wird man nicht so schnell aus diesem forum fernkriegen...


is FLCL ne abkürzung und wenn ja wofür steht sie?


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Eine kurze Beschreibung für diesen Anime? 
Er ist einfach total seltsam, verrückt und einfach nur crazy. Oder eben einfach "Furi Kuri". 

Der Anfang ist schon recht ungewöhnlich: Ein Junge und Mädchen namens "Mamini" sind an einem Fluß, das Mädchen "baggert" den Jungen an und begrabscht ihn. Er wirkt ziemlich genervt und sagt: "Nichts erstaunliches passiert, nur das Übliche."
Sein Blick richtet sich plötzlich auf eine große alte Dampfeisenbahn (sie ähnelt jener, von der Firma "Medical Mechanica"). 
"Die Erwachsenen finden das toll", fügt Naota-Kun hinzu.
Danach folgt ein schneller Schnitt zu einem anderen Mädchen, welches gerade Chips isst und die beiden seelenruhig beobachtet.
Sie ist ausschlaggebend für das Chaos, welches Naota-Kun schon bald widerfahren wird und ihn in den Bann des Chaos stürzt.
Ihr Name ist "Haruko", sie wird Naota dazu benutzen (den sie immer Taro-Kun nennt) ,um mehr Infos über das Medical Mechanica herauszufinden.
Beide fahren mit dem Roller über eine Straße, als sie plötzlich einen Unfall bauen und zu Boden fallen. Doch Naota-Kun hat nur eine Beule am Kopf,
aus der kommt aber, in der darauf folgenden Nacht, eine Art "Roboter" auf die Welt, inklusive MiniTV als Kopf, welches Haruko als "Portal" benutzt um ein Wesen namens "Atomsk" zu finden. Atomsk wird allerdings von Medical Mechanica gefangen gehalten wird.

Das war längst nicht alles.

In den 6 Folgen ist einfach alles verrückt, crazy und abgefahren...Furi Kuri halt.
Ein wenig später kommen noch fremde Raumschiffe hinzu und am Ende ist eigentlich alles ganz "einfach"...aber immernoch crazy hoch ³.

-----
FLCL ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Der Anime ist eben sehr abgedreht und manchmal so absurd, dass man nur noch den Kopf darüber schütteln kann. Aber ansonsten gelingt es der Serie eigentlich spielend den Zuschauer in seinen Bann zu ziehen. Dank der guten Erzählung und der qualitativen Grafik kommt man nur sehr schwer wieder von der Serie los.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

FLCL sit definitiv komisch... besonders das Bügeleisen^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> WTF du kennst FLCL nicht???
> 
> neee, mich wird man nicht so schnell aus diesem forum fernkriegen...



Charcha kann eben doch nid alles richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff .. pöser orc !
/loktar


flcl ist psyco und ich mochte ihn ganz und gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Liste mit äden wo es Skittles gibt:
...
bei uns inner schule im kak automat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und im kiosk um die ecke
und am bahnhof ..

hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber alle 3 inner schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

WOHHHOOO!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Die endgeile OVA von Tsubasa Chronicle, meinem absolutem Favoriten Anime/Manga ist jetzt auf anime-loads mit deutschem Sub zu finden. Das finde ich ja mal abgefahren mega geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab das ganze zwar schon zwischen Februar und April mit englischem Sub gesehen, aber so wird das Verständnis doch noch ein wenig deutlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist eben schon ein Schauer den Rücken runtergelaufen als ich die Intro Musik gehört habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Party!!


----------



## se_BASTET (28. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> WOHHHOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aha, gleich mal schauen wenn ich weider zu Hause bin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so fern ich zeit hab mal ne halbe Stunde zwischen mein Diplom zu entbehren. sry, dass ich dadurch so selten da bin..
piep, piep, piep ... hab euch alle lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Kauf von Tsubasa Chronicle - 2. Staffel warte ich noch bis zum Herbst,wenn die komplett erschienen ist. Ich mag kein Stückwerk bei Serien.

Kann mir einer eigentlich etwas über Angelic Layer sagen? Ich überlege nämlich im Augenblick,mir den Anime zu kaufen.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kaufe mir jetzt mal die Ranma 1/2 Bände nach...habe die damsl alle aus der Bücherei ausgeliehen^^


auf deutsch?weiter als folge 37?wie teuer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zitter*


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

190 Euro wären das^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt mal mit .hack//g.u.+ angefangen. Die Story ist gut erzählt und spannend aber es geht hald wie immer um die Nichtheimkehrer.


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

Habe schoneinmal mit den ersten Bänden von .Hack angefangen - jedoch habe ich kA welcher Anime dazu passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

.hack hab ich auch mal angefangen aber dann mangels zeit aufgehört hmm sollt ich ma wieder anfangen glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab so schones wallpaper gefunden als ich bild gesucht hab .. 

naja ma kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

.hack//sign hiess die Serie glaubs


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

jop
hack sign ist erste soweit ich das weis
und dann kommen die anderen

irgendwo in sign hören sie aber mit dem story auf .. also machen anderes als das buch .. glaubs 
weis es aber nicht genau..
mal zuhause wieder ersten 2-3 folgen schauen und wenns mir gefällt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

War schon recht cooll, auch die Vorstellung von so einem Game ist was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> War schon recht cooll, auch die Vorstellung von so einem Game ist was tolles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Vorstellung solch eines games ist schon toll, aber dioe geschichte von .hack hat mich nicht wirklich mitgerissen. Ich mein wie kann eine einzelne normale Person mehr macht haben als einer der Spieleerschaffer?


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> WOHHHOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wo genau lassen sich der Film und die OVA´s einordnen? nach der 2 staffel oder nach der 1 oder wie?


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

lol hab mir gedacht der film van hellsing hat was mitm anemie zu tun xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

gibt auch helsing -> anime film .. 
^^ edit meinte sollte netter sein
http://www.hellsing-anime.de/infos/story_einleitung.php <--


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Bin grad diesen Manga am lesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (31. Juli 2008)

Ich schaue grade Mushishi. Sehr schöner Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ich schaue grade Mushishi. Sehr schöner Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja? Ich habe geschwankt ob ich ihn mir anschaue oder nicht. Die Story klang interessant aber sehr episondenmäßig.^^
Naja ich werd da mal reinschauen.


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Ich schaue mir gerade Jigoku Shoujo an - sehr interessannte Idee und schön umgesetzt.


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich habe Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann geliebt <3!
Auch wenn ich nich so für Sci-Fi bin war der Anime hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Minami-ke + Minami-ke: Okawari waren auch richtig gut, sowie Pany Pony Dash und Lucky Star <3.
Sonst kommen nur Drama-Animes wie eF - A tale of Memories oder Myself;Yourself :3

Momentan nur Nabari No Ou und Natsume Yuujinchou.

Ich wünschte die würden Air Gear irgendwann mal zuende produzieren.

Lieblings OVA? -> Ganz klar FLCL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (31. Juli 2008)

Chirality ist ein netter Manga,wenn auch Urushihara-typisch mit etwas platterem Inhalt und dafür netten Mädels. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

@Minas, du hast einmal folgenden AMV gepostet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIDpRCDT9Ws

Ich finde ihn ja extrem geil btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber weiß jemand, wie der Anime heißt, ausdem die Szenen mit der S-Bahn sind?
Under der Anime mit der Szene auf dem Hochau, ~0.45min


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

die sind rechts neben den Vid alle aufgelistet...das erste ist glaube ich Ah  My godness


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß das die da aufgelistet sind - nur sind das sooo viele, wozu hab ich den den Thread hier?^^
Und Ohh My Goddess ist es nicht, den habe ich schon gesehen =)


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

ok sry dann kann ich dir leider auch net helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Gogo, suche immernoch :E


----------



## Melih (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir mal 2 tage lang non stop Death note angeguckt und seitdem bin ich verrückt danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (31. Juli 2008)

@Zez: Das AMV habe ICH gepostet!!! Nur um das mal klar zu stellen...*hust*^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2008)

kleiner Tip an Zez.
geh doch mal alle Animes durch die rechts von dem Video stehen und gib die Namen bei Youtube ein.
Du wirst nicht lange brauchen.
Zumindest nicht bei der U-Bahn, äh S-Bahn, oder Tram oder Shinkansen oder wasauchimmerbahn.


----------



## Mondryx (31. Juli 2008)

Jo, ausserdem is das ein CG-Anime, davon gibts es ja nicht sooo unglaublich viele


----------



## Bankchar (31. Juli 2008)

Hat das Amv net mal irgendeinen Preis gewonnen ? Oder war des ein anderes...naja egal xD


----------



## Mondryx (31. Juli 2008)

Na stimmt scho, hat einen Preis gewonnen...kann auch mal raussuchen welchen wenn interesse besteht.


----------



## Bankchar (31. Juli 2008)

Ne so dringend ist es nicht ^^ Habs nur irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt und war mir halt nicht mehr so sicher ^^  Naja bin mal weiter Mushishi schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (1. August 2008)

Alter...hab gerade die ersten beiden Folgen von Death Note gesehen. Ist das vielleicht ne kranke Sendung. Aber Krank im Sinne von Insane, Unglaublich, Imba. Ziemlich pornös, wenn man das Wort mal als Adjektiv nutzen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

Zum ersten mal ? Wenn ja, wurde es auch aller höchste zeit xD Death Note ist einfach genial. Kira > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

death note ist einfach zu geil
besonders seine gedanken in den ersten 2 find ich sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i can't .. but i must .. i must kill all the bad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und halt der shinigami
wiso hast du das buch da gelassen?
mir war langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir war langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich irgendwie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (1. August 2008)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe...

Es geht um nen Anime den ich vor nem Jahr oder so mal per Stream gesehn hatte. Ich war ziemlich begeistert aber hab mir den Namen natürlich nich gemerkt -.-

Der Anime hatte nur wenige Episoden, ich glaub sogar weniger als 10. Es ging großteils um eine Zugfahrt von einer jugendlichen Person zu einer andren jugendlichen Person. Eine männlich die andre weiblich.

Sry das ich nur noch so wenig weiß aber es wär toll wenn ihr vllt trotzdem wisst was ich mein =)


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

kenne 2 mit zufarten aber keine würden auf das passen was du sucht hmm


----------



## PlutoII (1. August 2008)

Egal sag mal wie die heißen. Vllt bring ich da auch 2 animes durcheinander


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

ne meinte eher passt keines zu dem teil "anime" ^^
wobei der eine schon aber da weis ich namen nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

das lied ist toll und für alle feath note begeisterten noch en vid dazu^^


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Ja Death Note war geil!^^


----------



## PlutoII (2. August 2008)

@ Klunker: We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


Was is den des für nen vid? Nen AMV?


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> @ Klunker: We're sorry, this video is no longer available.
> 
> 
> Was is den des für nen vid? Nen AMV?



also bei mir geht's noch..einfach auf den play button klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es kein richtiges vid  es ist eher eine slideshow wo die bilder perfekt zum lied passen und es behandelt die beziehung von l und light zu misa^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

Hier im Forum kann ich mir das Video auch nicht ansehen. Das geht nur wenn ich es direkt auf Youtube anschau (Doppelklick).


----------



## PlutoII (2. August 2008)

Hmm kannste vllt den Link posten?
Immer wenn ich drauf klick kommt die Fehlermeldung...

Edit: Hat sich erledigt^^
Danke Thorrak


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH4AmfHS7_g...&start=1300


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH4AmfHS7_g...feature=related

bidde schön =)


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2008)

Hab mal wieder mit Gunslinger Girl angefangen. Ein wirklich geiler Manga.


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

Ich verschlinge gerade Death Note, buffere gerade Folge 30...warum is putfile nur so lahmarschig...


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH4AmfHS7_g...feature=related
> 
> bidde schön =)



wiso misha killen ;( schniff .. find die irgendwie süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso misha killen ;( schniff .. find die irgendwie süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja eigentlich ist der Titel falsch übersetzt. Sie singen : I´m gonna make her wish she was dead. Was richtig übersetzt doch eigentlich "Ich bringe sie dazu sich zu wünschen sie wäre tot" heißen müsste oder nicht? Wenn ich mich irre dann höre ich schon einen Monat lang mindestens 3 mal in der Woche ein Lied das ich falsch verstehe xD.


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich ist der Titel falsch übersetzt. Sie singen : I´m gonna make her wish she was dead. Was richtig übersetzt doch eigentlich "Ich bringe sie dazu sich zu wünschen sie wäre tot" heißen müsste oder nicht? Wenn ich mich irre dann höre ich schon einen Monat lang mindestens 3 mal in der Woche ein Lied das ich falsch verstehe xD.



verstehe ich auchso  das es um einen typen geht der seiner ex freundin dazu bringen will, dass sie sich wünscht sie wäre tot^^   ich finde ds lued toll^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich ist der Titel falsch übersetzt. Sie singen : I´m gonna make her wish she was dead. Was richtig übersetzt doch eigentlich "Ich bringe sie dazu sich zu wünschen sie wäre tot" heißen müsste oder nicht? Wenn ich mich irre dann höre ich schon einen Monat lang mindestens 3 mal in der Woche ein Lied das ich falsch verstehe xD.



ja aber will das sie lebt ;( und sich auch nid selber killt .. weis schon das die deppen es falsch übersetzt haben .. youtube ..


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

bei death note stirbt doich eh jeder futzi^^


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

ist hier wer auch X-1999 Fan??

ich ja ich finde das ist das beste was es jemals gegeben hat und das zweitbeste ist für mich Elfenlied.
ich bin so ein Fanboy das meine Zelotin arashi Kishu like wird bzw genau gleich aussehen wird.
will endlich zocken waagh!


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

X  war das des mit den beiden elementar gruppen und den beiden schwerten wo das eine in dem körper von so nem mädchen war? habe mal den film auf viva gesehen^^


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

das heißt erdrachen und himmelsdrachen und die mit den fetten schwerten sind die Kamuis der eine heißt Kamui
und der andere Fuma

und das mädchen heißt Kotori


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

Dankö^^


----------



## PlutoII (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> bei death note stirbt doich eh jeder futzi^^



Als ich meinem Freund die DVD's mit den Folgen ausgeliehen hat ruft der mich irgendwann im lauf des monats an, den Tränen nahe und voller Wut weil 



Spoiler



L tot ist


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hat er sich geweigert weiter zu gucken xD


Camillo:
Ich hab X sehr gemocht als ichs auf viva geguckt hab. Ich hab aber nich jede Folge mitbekommen aber eigentlich fand ich klasse. Charaktere mit eigenen Persöhnlichkeiten und keine Dragon-Ball überdinger wie "haha! jetzt bin ich wieder stärker als du!"


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

also mein persönlicher lieblings anime ist Hellsing und natürlich auch die Hellsing Ultimate ovas^^

kann ich nur weiter epfehlen


----------



## Qonix (6. August 2008)

JO, X war echt genial. Fand das mit diesen Würfeln, Kugeln, Dreiecke usw. immer so lusitg wenn sie gekämpft haben.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. August 2008)

Ich mag bei X die Serie mehr als den Film. Der Film ist einfach viel zu kurz für das Thema.


----------



## drummen (6. August 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Als ich meinem Freund die DVD's mit den Folgen ausgeliehen hat ruft der mich irgendwann im lauf des monats an, den Tränen nahe und voller Wut weil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich verstehen, danach fängt die Story ja auch an zu sucken. Naja was wäre aber passiert wenn 



Spoiler



Light Near besiegt hätte? Wär dann noch der Rest des Alphabets aufgetaucht um ihn zu stürzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

hmpf ich guck mir jetzt die 2 letzen OP folgen an ( der kampf gegen Lucci war geiL)

naja Hellsing ftw hab alle Folgen gesehn nur die Ultimas hatte ich mal ausn augen verloren naja ich hab jetzt dan 2 wochen urlaub dann wird dauergestreamt


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmpf ich guck mir jetzt die 2 letzen OP folgen an ( der kampf gegen Lucci war geiL)
> 
> naja Hellsing ftw hab alle Folgen gesehn nur die Ultimas hatte ich mal ausn augen verloren naja ich hab jetzt dan 2 wochen urlaub dann wird dauergestreamt



ist den amchern von Hellsing eigentlich die kohle ausgegangen oder warum gibs en offenes ende?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist den amchern von Hellsing eigentlich die kohle ausgegangen oder warum gibs en offenes ende?


wo is das ende bitte offen?

Alucrad töten den Schlangengott und (fuck name vondem Typen mit den verschieden großen Augen also dem hier Oo vergessen).
Wo is da das ende offen, die Chips kannst du nciht alle zerstören weil die einfach wieder auftauchen würden so ises doch immer wenn jemand was verbieten/auslöschen will (naja tiere haben wri schon genug ausgerottet aber das isn sonderfall)


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

und wenn haben sie am edne gezeigt genau den pastor mit den messern der alucard rache geschworen hat, zudem fehlt der menschliche herr dem incognito gedient hat...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> und wenn haben sie am edne gezeigt genau den pastor mit den messern der alucard rache geschworen hat, zudem fehlt der menschliche herr dem incognito gedient hat...


Der Kampf gegen den Pastör könnte ewig dauern da er sich immer wieder regeneriert und Alucrad auch egal wieviel Blut er verliert (hallo König der Vampiere wäre ja noch schöner wenn den was umhauen könnte) naja der Chef von Incognito (aha so heißt der Oo) ach komm der hat versagt und whined im keller während er käse isst.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker geiler Ava ich hab mir den Film erst vor 2 Tagen wieder angesehn^^


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

hätte mich trotzdem interessiet naja ich les nochmald en manga...ab band 2 folgt der anime dem manga ja net mehr^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hätte mich trotzdem interessiet naja ich les nochmald en manga...ab band 2 folgt der anime dem manga ja net mehr^^


wie so oft die Filme/Serien von den Bücher abweichen.


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

in dn ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> in dn ja auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DN??

ich hätte als Beispiele eher Herr der Ringe, Eragon, Winnetou (hier wars ja besondes heftig)


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

wo weicht den eragon und herr der ringe vom buch ab? die sind nur gekürzt aber die die animes haben meistens sogart en anders ende und handlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry blöde tastaur bin in 30 min wieder on mit ner guten tastatur.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wo weicht den eragon und herr der ringe vom buch ab? die sind nur gekürzt aber die die animes haben meistens sogart en anders ende und handlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wtf wo weicht herr der ringe vom buch ab.

Sie Begegnen nie nicht im ganzen Film den Ents (die Begegnung mit Baumbart (hierß der so?) verläuft auch ganz anders).
Wo ist zu sehn wie die Orks von Helms Klam aus in einen Wald laufen.
Wo sind die Bäume (nicht so inteligen wie die Ents aber fähig zu laufen) die den Wald bei Helms Klam bilden?

Ich könnte so mehrere A3 seiten vollschreibne wenns dich glücklich macht.


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wtf wo weicht herr der ringe vom buch ab.
> 
> Sie Begegnen nie nicht im ganzen Film den Ents (die Begegnung mit Baumbart (hierß der so?) verläuft auch ganz anders).
> Wo ist zu sehn wie die Orks von Helms Klam aus in einen Wald laufen.
> ...



gut cih gebe zu ich habe die filme  gesehen undnur das erste buch gelesen das ist aber ewigkeiten herr..müsste ich euigentlich mal lesen habe ja alle bände hier stehen^^ vom kleinem hobbit war ich begeistert wieso wurde der eigentlich nicht verfilmt?


jo der film ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> gut cih gebe zu ich habe die filme  gesehen undnur das erste buch gelesen das ist aber ewigkeiten herr..müsste ich euigentlich mal lesen habe ja alle bände hier stehen^^ vom kleinem hobbit war ich begeistert wieso wurde der eigentlich nicht verfilmt?
> 
> 
> jo der film ist toll
> ...


äh der kleine hobbit wird gerade verfilmt soweit ich weis

edit: WIE BITTE DU HAST VON HERR DER RINGE NUR DAS ERSTE BUCH GELESEN oO SCHÄM DICH!!!!


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

*schäm* naja herr der rigne als buch aht mich eben irgentwie nie angesprochen..da bleib ich bei hohlbein^^ kenne aber leider auch schon jedes buch -.- habe mir für 50 centind er schülerbücherei stephen king das speil gekauft erstveröffentlichung aus dem jahre1992^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *schäm* naja herr der rigne als buch aht mich eben irgentwie nie angesprochen..da bleib ich bei hohlbein^^ kenne aber leider auch schon jedes buch -.- habe mir für 50 centind er schülerbücherei stephen king das speil gekauft erstveröffentlichung aus dem jahre1992^^


naiz kennst du die "Der dunkle Turm" Reihe


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

jau^^ btw wir weichem vom thread ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> jau^^ btw wir weichem vom thread ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie in jedem threat des buffed forums^^


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

wann gibs eigentlich mal wieder was zu wow bei buffed..also wirklich was zu wow? keine frisuren oder sowas? bei wowszene gibt es schon wieder eine inztanz...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wann gibs eigentlich mal wieder was zu wow bei buffed..also wirklich was zu wow? keine frisuren oder sowas? bei wowszene gibt es schon wieder eine inztanz...


wow im anime thret also jetzt hörts auf komm schon film hatte wenigstens noch son bisschen was damit zu tun aber WOW Oo naja ich will mit Nox kein ärger^^ *schleim*


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

jetzt isi alles aus ich kann die OP folge 312 nicht mehr entpacken ka wieso aber ich kann nicht weiterguckten OMG mein leben hat keine sinn mehr *heul* ich hatte mich so gefreut -.-


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

pw von hand eingeben danach überprüfen ob die datei die richtige größre hat sosnt nochmal neu laden =) laden ist böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> pw von hand eingeben danach überprüfen ob die datei die richtige größre hat sosnt nochmal neu laden =) laden ist böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


seite is weg hamse wohl erwischt fu ey


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2008)

ich komme einfach nicht dazu oben www.google.de einzutippen und mir naruto ep 184 anzuschauen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich komme einfach nicht dazu oben www.google.de einzutippen und mir naruto ep 184 anzuschauen ^^


äh wayne


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

was für en post...


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

Shippuuden 68 und 69 hauen richtig rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. August 2008)

Ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe. Ich möchte gerne dieses Bild hier http://static3.animepaper.net/upload/thumb...i-Chan_4363.jpg 
in groß haben, aber ich finde es nicht. Ich weiß das es existieren muss, da ich es mal hatte. Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte wäre das sehr nett. Und um die frage warum ich es nicht in mein Desktop Thread geschrieben hab gleich zu beantworten. Es handelt sich um einen Anime Wallpaper und ich dachte mir, ihr kennt sicher Seiten wo dieses Bild zu finden ist oder habt es vieleicht sogar selber. Danke schonmal.


btw. Unten auf dem Bild das ich gepostet hab steht Valkyrie und ich hab das Bild auch mit dem Sichwort anime valkyrie bei google-bilder gefunden.


----------



## drummen (7. August 2008)

Ich hab das was in der Adressleiste stand einfach mal bei Google eingegeben und TADA:

http://download.minitokyo.net/56349/

http://gallery.minitokyo.net/view/56349/

HF


----------



## Kangrim (7. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ich hab das was in der Adressleiste stand einfach mal bei Google eingegeben und TADA:
> 
> http://download.minitokyo.net/56349/
> 
> ...




Vielen vielen vielen dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast mir sehr geholfen denkeschön.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

so bin nun zum 3ten mal am death note kuken .. und die eine stelle kapier ich immer noch nicht ;(
Folge 19 ca. Also für alle die nicht so weit sind .. nicht lesen sonst erfahrt ihr einiges was ihr vlt noch nicht wollt ;P


Spoiler



Also Light (Kira) läst sich einsperren .. die schöne misa wird auch eingesperrt .. (Schaut richtig Pervers aus ...) und Lights vater ebenfalls. Danach kommen sie raus und werden "zur exekution" freigegeben. Vater ballert .. bla bla blub .. UND genau nun kapier ich nicht wiso light nix mehr weis -.-^^ 

Sie brauchen ja 1 deathnote für den plan ..
was ist mit dem 2ten? wo ist das hin? (Das von Light)
Wie gezeigt verwenden sie ja das erste damit sie den verdacht ablenken können. Rem erledigt das.. Dies erklärt wiso misa nichts mehr weis.

Und das mit den fesseln find ich doof .. sollen lieber ma was romantisches mit misa zeigen (z.b. als die 7(vorher8) ) zum misa und den anderen girl geht .. GRRRR *lick*


Aber kann mir einer vlt ne erklärung dazu geben? und wo ryuk ist?


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Spoiler



Ein Death Note haben sie eingebuddelt und das zweite hat Ryuk zu einem anderen Menschen gebracht, nämlich Kyosuke Higuchi dem Mitglied des Yotsuba Konzerns. Damit die Morde auch während der Einzelhaft von Light und Misa weitergehen und der Verdacht so von ihnen abfällt. Ryuk ist übrigens bei ihm. Und Light kann sich an nichts erinnern, weil er das Besitzrecht am Buch aufgegeben hat, was er erst wieder bekommt, nachdem Kyosuke verhaftet wurde.



All's klar?

Manga for tha win!


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Spoiler



War es nicht so das er erst noch das andere angefasst hat um sich noch genau an den Plan zu errinneren den er ihnen dann erklärt hat, aber sonst alles vergessen hat was passiert ist weil es das Besitzrecht seines eigentlichen Buches abgegeben hat? Oder wusste er gar nichts mehr? Hab das schon zu lange nicht mehr gelesen.

@Minas: Kauf dir den Manga da ist etwas verständlicher und man kann alles besser verfolgen als im Anime


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Spoiler



Ja als alle im Wald standen haben sie die Death Notes ja reihum gegeben und so die Besitzverhältnisse komplett durchgetauscht, wobei Light definitiv das Wissen um sein eigenes verloren hat. Wie es sich jetzt mit Misas Death Note verhält weiß ich auch nicht mehr so genau, ist doch schon etwas her, dass ich die früheren Bände gelesen habe. 
Ich glaube aber, dass Light garnichts mehr wußte. Ich steige aber die Tage vielleicht nochmal auf den Speicher und lese die entsprechenden Stellen nach


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Interessant...

Mh , ich glaube ich muss mir wirklich mal Deathnote holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin immernoch net zu gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

das buch will ich mir auch holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (8. August 2008)

Hmm eigentlich wurd doch alles im Anime erklärt @ Minastirit. Also ich hatte da kein Probleme^^

Geht der Manga eigentlich anders aus oder geht der noch weiter oder sowas? Weil dann würd ich denn mir glaub besorgen =)


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Da der Manga vor dem Anime produziert wurde, wäre die korrekte Frage ob der Anime vom Manga abweicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, er endet wie sein animiertes Pendant.


----------



## PlutoII (8. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da der Manga vor dem Anime produziert wurde, wäre die korrekte Frage ob der Anime vom Manga abweicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schade...

Ich hab mich sooo aufgeregt über des Ende.
Und weicht denn der Anime von Manga ab?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ich kopiere mal von anime-loads

Zusätzliche Anmerkungen vom Uploader 
DVD-Rip
Hoster Rapidshare
Anderes Ende wie im Manga also unbedingt die letzten 4 Kapitel von Band 12 lesen


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Hmm eigentlich wurd doch alles im Anime erklärt @ Minastirit. Also ich hatte da kein Probleme^^
> 
> Geht der Manga eigentlich anders aus oder geht der noch weiter oder sowas? Weil dann würd ich denn mir glaub besorgen =)



eigentlich ja .. nur eigentlich versteh ich kein japanisch und irgendwie hab ich den englischen text nid 100%tig verstanden da^^ 

Aber wo das 2te ist wurd glaubs nid erklärt
er hat nur gesagt er hats versteckt
und wenn er es sagt soll es ryuk holen oder so .. aber seit da kam nix mehr davon .-.- nixkapierentut


----------



## PlutoII (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eigentlich ja .. nur eigentlich versteh ich kein japanisch und irgendwie hab ich den englischen text nid 100%tig verstanden da^^
> 
> Aber wo das 2te ist wurd glaubs nid erklärt
> er hat nur gesagt er hats versteckt
> und wenn er es sagt soll es ryuk holen oder so .. aber seit da kam nix mehr davon .-.- nixkapierentut




Hmm also ich erinner mich an den kurzeitigen neuen besitzer vom Deathnote der aufjeden fall gezeigt wird und daran, dass es verbuddelt wurde...

Vllt kommt des ja noch?

Ich habs übrigens mit deutschem Untertiteln gesehn vllt findest du des ja auch irgendwo =)


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Das Ende vom Death Note Manga ist anders als das vom Anime und viel besser.

Und nochmal zu dieser Death Note Tausch-Geschichte:



Spoiler



1. Misa wird gefangen genommen, weil sie im Verdacht steht Kira 2 zu sein.

2. Rem geht darauf zu ihr, fragt sie ob sie das Besitzrecht am Death Note aufgeben möchte. (Sie nickt und vergisst daraufhin alles vom Death Note und das Light Kira ist, ist aber weiterhin in ihn verliebt, da diese Erinnerungen nicht weggehen)

3. Rem bringt Light das Death Note von Misa.

4. Szene im Wald: Nach dieser Szene ist der Todesgott von Lights Death Note, das was später Higuchi kriegt, Rem und nicht Ryuk. Ryuk war zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber dennoch der Todesgott von Light. Misas Death Note wird in der Erde vergraben der dazu gehörige Todesgott ist Ryuk. Rem fliegt mit Lights Death Note davon und übergibt es Higuchi. Light sagt Ryuk, dass wenn er das nächste mal das Wort "wegwerfen" verwendet sei das Death Note gemeint.

5. Light lässt sich in Gefangenschaft nehmen und gibt kurze Zeit darauf das Besitzrecht auf. Deswegen hat er keine Erinnerungen mehr an das Death Note.

6. Higuchi fängt an Verbrecher zu töten und deswegen sind Misa und Light ausser Verdacht, um sicher zu gehen gibt es den Test mit dem Vater im Auto.

7. Light wird an L festgekettet.

8. Higuchi wird gefangen genommen, Light hält das Death Note in den Händen und kann sich an alles erinnern, aber nur solange wie er das Buch in den Händen hällt. Er tötet Higuchi mit dem Schnipsel in seiner Uhr und bekommt so das Besitzrecht und kann sich immer an alles erinnern.

9. Light gibt Misa den Auftrag etwas auszugraben, es ist ihr Death Note. Da im moment Niemand ein Besitzrecht darauf hatte, geht es auf sie über und sie kann sich wieder an alles erinnern.

10. Da Lights Death Note jetzt in ewiger Untersuchen steht müssen die Morde mit Misas Death Note begangen werden. Misas Death Note bekommt später auch Mikami.



Wenn noch Fragen sind, glaubt mir, ich kann fast alles beantworten ;>


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Also ich habe den Manga gelesen und noch vor Mello und Near aufgehört den Anime zu lesen. 
Verrat mir doch mal wo der Anime vom Manga abweicht.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Du hast aufgehört den Anime zu lesen? ;>



Spoiler



Ok Abweichungs Liste:

Anime: Mikami bringt sich um

Anime: Durch Mikamis Selbstmord schafft es Light aus der "Yellow Box" zu fliehen

Anime: Light versucht zu fliehen, im Hintergrund hört man Ryuk wie er sagt, dass es nun vorbei sei und er keine Lust hat zu warten bis Light im Gefängnis stirbt.

Anime: Ryuk schreibt Lights Namen in sein Death Note.

-Ende-

Manga: Light verfällt in Panik, bittet Mikami, Takada und Misa sie (gemeint sind die Leute in der "yellow box") umzubringen

Manga: Mikami sagt Light sei kein Gott, sondern Abschaum.

Manga: Light bittet Ryuk, für ihn seine einzigste Hoffnung, sie doch bitte für ihn umzubringen. Ryuk sagt er würde es tun doch stattdessen schreibt er Lights Namen in Death Note und zeigt es ihm darauf hin. Light dreht total durch und stirbt an Herzversagen in der "Yellow Box".

Manga: Szene wechselt zum 28. Januar 2011. Matsuda und Ide laufen auf der Straße. Matsuda erzählt seine Theorien vom wahren Ende und beide kommen schließlich im Polizei revier an. Near nennt sich jetzt L und arbeitet mit ihnen an einem Fall über einen Drogendeal am 31. Januar 2011.


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

Du meinst wohl den Anime sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube nur das Ende ist anderst.


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ist nur ein geringer unterschied


Spoiler



im Anime flieht Light am ende aus der Halle, weil dieser Typ da, der ihn vergöttert(name vergessenXD), sich irgendwie selbst aufspießt, und bricht dann auf so ner Treppe zusammen.
im Manga verwundet der kerl sich nicht selbst, sondern erkennt, dass light gar nicht so göttlich ist, wie er dacht und Light bleibt verwundet in der Halle und will dann, dass Ryuk alle für ihn tötet. Ryuk weigert sich, ihm zu helfen und sagt ihm, dass er von anfang an gesagt hat, das er neutral bleibt(Ryuk hat während der ganzen Szene nen richtig eiskalten, bösen blick). nachdem Light ihn weiter anbettelt, meint Ryuk dann nur sowas wie "ok. ich schreibe." und schreibt dann aber Lights namen auf. während er Light das Buch mit dem aufgeschriebenen Namen zeigt, sagt er ihm dann, dass er ja am anfang gesagt hat, er würde am Ende Lights Namen aufschreiben, dass es aber ne lustige zeit war und sie beide(Light und Ryuk) ne zeit lang ihre Langeweile wunderbar vertrieben haben(so was ähnliches sagt er glaub ich auch im Anime, während er da irgendwo rumsitzt). Light geht dann vor allen in der Halle drauf.
(hab die szene net mehr so gut im kopf im moment, müsste aber so ungefähr abgelaufen sein^^)



p.s net von mir geschrieben, war zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Klunker mach spoiler Tags rein....

edit: wow das ging ja schnell


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

das war bestimmt nox...habe das gerade erst gelesen =)  /*ecker nudeln in spninat käse-sahne sauce ess*


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Manga: Szene wechselt zum 28. Januar 2011. Matsuda und Ide laufen auf der Straße. Matsuda erzählt seine Theorien vom wahren Ende und beide kommen schließlich im Polizei revier an. Near nennt sich jetzt L und arbeitet mit ihnen an einem Fall über einen Drogendeal am 31. Januar 2011.





Spoiler



Du hast noch vergessen das Misa die Anführerin einer Sekte ist die immer noch an Kira glaubt.


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Kennt wer von euch Gun Blaze West?


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> das war bestimmt nox...habe das gerade erst gelesen =)  /*ecker nudeln in spninat käse-sahne sauce ess*



Aye....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast noch vergessen das Misa die Anführerin einer Sekte ist die immer noch an Kira glaubt.





Spoiler



Hast nicht "How to Read" gelesen oder? Dort wird erwähnt, dass Misa selbstmord begeht. Das passiert nachdem ihr erzählt wurde, dass Kira Light umgebracht hat. Die aller letzte Szene sollte nur nochmal untermalen, dass sich viele Menschen Kira zurückwünschen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Das Ende vom Death Note Manga ist anders als das vom Anime und viel besser.
> 
> Und nochmal zu dieser Death Note Tausch-Geschichte:
> 
> ...


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Also kennt niemand Gun Blaze West? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hast nicht "How to Read" gelesen oder? Dort wird erwähnt, dass Misa selbstmord begeht. Das passiert nachdem ihr erzählt wurde, dass Kira Light umgebracht hat. Die aller letzte Szene sollte nur nochmal untermalen, dass sich viele Menschen Kira zurückwünschen.


Ach ich hab den letzten Manga nicht wirklich gelesen. Fand ihn langweilig, unlogisch und beschi**en.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es hatte seinen Grund warum Higuchi unbedingt das Death Note von Light bekommen hat. 

1. Hat er darauf geachtet nicht seine eigene Handschrift zu benutzen, bzw. er hat gesagt, man könne ihn nicht wegen dieser identifizieren

2. Es ist eine Anleitung in Englisch enthalten



Dank deines Posts ist mir übrigens aufgefallen das ich statt "fliegt" "flight" geschrieben habe oO zu viel Light geschreibe :O

Edit: "How to Read" ist ein extra Band und klärt einige Sachen auf, wie z.B. L's Namen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

jo nun weis ichs auch .. kommt viel später vor .. die erklärung wiso
bin nun 25 



Spoiler



der dämlische L is down lalala pwnd pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

ich finde sie hätten bei death note folge 25/26 aufhören können .. teil 2 der storry ist irgendwie mist


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2008)

was ich so ueber deathnote lese...
da denk ich das ich mich in dem ganzen wirrwar den kopf verdreh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu kompliziert fuer meine gedanken^^


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

Mahlzeit,ich hab in den thread kein einziges mal reingesehn und weis deshalb auch nicht wirklich ob meine frage hier reinpasst,aber es hat mit mangas zu tun,also denk ich das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte mir heute mal nen neuen mange kaufen (den 1 band nur^^) und stand vor dem Regal,in den doch alle mangas langweilig wirkten,bis ich "//hack:xxxx" (oder so ähnlich) gesehn hab.Daneben stand noch "//hack:G.U." (oder so ähnlich^^) und auf beiden stand "band 1" also nahm ich einfach einen von den beiden (//hack:G.U.) und weis jetzt nicht,ob nicht doch der andere der wahre 1 band war :/
und eine frage hab ich noch,neben mir standen noch 2leute die sich auch über den mange unterhielten und einer erzählte etwas davon,das er das selber mal gespielt hat (es geht ja um ein mmo) gibt es dazu ein spiel?
lg


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/.hack



watt bin ick n liebes kerlchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,ich hab in den thread kein einziges mal reingesehn und weis deshalb auch nicht wirklich ob meine frage hier reinpasst,aber es hat mit mangas zu tun,also denk ich das mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also , es sollte sogar ein spiel mit dem gleichen Prinzip ( Helm + joypad) in 2006 rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheinend haben die in der forschung und so gepfuscht , auf jedenfall ist der neue erscheinungs termin 2014 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann wird das auf jedenfall richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

naja sobald ein echtes "The World"(das MMO in .hack) rauskommt, komm ich nie mehr aus meinem Zimmer raus^^
schade das .hack G.U nicht in Deutschland erscheinen wird.Bestes PS2 Game ever.


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Du hast schon nichts falsch gemacht. Zwar gibts es mehere Teile, die auch nach einander rausgekommen sind, jedoch hat ein Teil kaum etwas mit dem vorherigen zu tun. Also wäre es quasi egal gewesen welchen Manga du genommen hättest da jeder seine eigene Geschichte aber im gleichen MMORPG erzählt.


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Du hast schon nichts falsch gemacht. Zwar gibts es mehere Teile, die auch nach einander rausgekommen sind, jedoch hat ein Teil kaum etwas mit dem vorherigen zu tun. Also wäre es quasi egal gewesen welchen Manga du genommen hättest da jeder seine eigene Geschichte aber im gleichen MMORPG erzählt.



und warum, wenn ich fragen darf, hast du mich zitiert?


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> und warum, wenn ich fragen darf, hast du mich zitiert?




Mist sry wollt ich nicht. xD
Hat ja auch nichts mit deinem Post zu tun.^^


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2008)

Hack der 3teiler war toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also diesews orange grüne..und blaue(war das blau) cover^^


----------



## chopi (9. August 2008)

Danke für die Antworten,werde den 1band heute noch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thront,wiki hab ich schon angesehn,aber dort hab kich kein wort über die mangas gelesen o.O


----------



## Thront (10. August 2008)

du wolltest doch was über die spiele oder spinn ich jezz total ?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Hack der 3teiler war toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist .Hack// Legend of the Twilight

Ist nur ein 3 Teiler aber echt saulustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (11. August 2008)

Verdammt.. ich hab mir gerade das Avatar Finale angeschaut.. verdammt.. das ist einfach zu..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Action, diese Spannung, es war unglaublich...
Und Azula ist ja mal extrem verrückt geworden, die gehört in die Psychatrie.. die tut mir sogar etwas leid 0.o
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0WrNM8-aDGo&...feature=related
darf man so etwas denn gar bei nick zeigen xD?


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Fullmetal Alchemist ist ja total geil xD
Schwangere Frau: "Es kommt, das Be..."
Ihr Mann: "Das Be? oO"
Schwangere Frau: "Das Baby du Idiot"
xD


----------



## tschilpi (11. August 2008)

Also den Finalkampf um die Herrschaft von Zuko und Azula fand ich genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Avatar)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YtflEKilmM8
Irgendwie besser als den zwischen Aang und Ozai...


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

<3 FMA
"Warum wollen sie Generallfeldmarschall werden?"
"Dumme Frage - wenn ich erstmal Generallfeldmarschall bin, sorge ich dafür das alle Frauen im militärdienst Minirücke tragen!"


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <3 FMA
> "Warum wollen sie Generallfeldmarschall werden?"
> "Dumme Frage - wenn ich erstmal Generallfeldmarschall bin, sorge ich dafür das alle Frauen im militärdienst Minirücke tragen!"


Die geilste Szene im ganzen Anime. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh man, je weiter man in Gunslinger Girl kommt, desto tiefgründinger und brutaler wird es.


----------



## dragon1 (12. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Verdammt.. ich hab mir gerade das Avatar Finale angeschaut.. verdammt.. das ist einfach zu..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


erst so spaet xD?
jo geniale folge, wa?
zuko vor!


----------



## tschilpi (12. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erst so spaet xD?
> jo geniale folge, wa?
> zuko vor!


Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Also den Finalkampf um die Herrschaft von Zuko und Azula fand ich genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo der is nid schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. August 2008)

FMA ist total genial. Besonders Armstrong und seine Schwester. "Ich mache gerne etwas am Klavier" "Ich stemme es gerne" xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

Find FMA auch nicht schlecht .. auch wenn ich halt immer one piece main fan bleibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 nami .. .... .....
und Sanji ist einfach zu geil in der einen Folge..

du hast meinen Traum zerstört
?
Du hast die unsichtbarkeitsfrucht gegessen ... wie soll ich nun unsichtbar in frauenduschen sein?!? Arg -> bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (12. August 2008)

Gerade FMA Folge 25 gesehen - warum musste er sterben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die arem Tochter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja One Piece nervt mich etwas, da muss ich solange auf neue Folgen warten *hehe*
Aber generell ist OP einfach genial - vorallem Ruffy + Chopper, Sanji+Zorro kann ich aber iwie nicht leiden^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

naja 
nami (tt bonus) > ruffy > robin (tt  bonus) > chopper > zorro > der robo typ dessen namen ich immer vergesse > sanji > lysop

aber muss auch warten ;(


----------



## Zez (12. August 2008)

Der Robotyp heißt ........ ...Familie, ach verdammt xD
Achja,
Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrranky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Der Robotyp heißt ........ ...Familie, ach verdammt xD
> Achja,
> Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrranky
> 
> ...


Auch als Cutty Fram bekannt.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

ah jo genau -.-^^ <-- kruzzeit gedächniss ;P
und er ist zusammen mit dem von den docks verbrüdert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und er ist zusammen mit dem von den docks verbrüdert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eisberg, der Bürgermeister von Water Seven und der chef der Gallera Companie.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

jo dem ^^
ixe nie namen merken tun


----------



## Zez (12. August 2008)

Ich finde es so geil, als Ruffy für sein Crew den "perfekten" Schiffzimmermann malt xD
Mal sehen ob ich ein BIld finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: das isses glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Oo Avatar ist so ein Müll.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich finde es so geil, als Ruffy für sein Crew den "perfekten" Schiffzimmermann malt xD
> Mal sehen ob ich ein BIld finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol er muss 2 Meter groß sein XD

ich finde ja den jenigen den Ruffy als Musiker will noch cooler 



Spoiler



Der Freund von La Boum


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Spoiler



Oo wusstet ihr, dass Zaraki sein Bankai entfesseln kann?


----------



## tschilpi (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Oo Avatar ist so ein Müll.


Dann sag mir mal, wieso Avatar so ein Müll ist. Mhh, warte mal, kann garnicht sein, kann man so was in den Eimer werfen oder so?
Naja hm... die Zeichnung vielleicht? Ist doch aus Papier ....


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal, wieso Avatar so ein Müll ist. Mhh, warte mal, kann garnicht sein, kann man so was in den Eimer werfen oder so?
> Naja hm... die Zeichnung vielleicht? Ist doch aus Papier ....


muhahaa joke -.-

ne ich mag dens til irgendwie nicht =/


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2008)

Ich finde Avatar sehr gut. Es ist kein Anime und kein Comic. Eine gelungene Symbiose aus beiden Stilrichtungen, die auch noch durch intelligente Charaktere, eine fesselnde Story und gute Zeichnungen zu überzeugen weiß. Wenn ich nur nicht immer so unregelmäßig schauen würde. Von meinem Wissenstand pendle ich immer zwischen Buch 1 und 2. >___<


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich finde Avatar sehr gut. Es ist kein Anime und kein Comic. Eine gelungene Symbiose aus beiden Stilrichtungen, die auch noch durch intelligente Charaktere, eine fesselnde Story und gute Zeichnungen zu überzeugen weiß. Wenn ich nur nicht immer so unregelmäßig schauen würde. Von meinem Wissenstand pendle ich immer zwischen Buch 1 und 2. >___<


hmm worum gehts eigendlich bei Avatar? Ihr habt mich jetzt echt neugierig gemacht^^


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Noxiel, wusstest du, dass Zaraki Kempachi sein Shikai und auch Bankai entfesseln kann?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Noxiel, wusstest du, dass Zaraki Kempachi sein Shikai und auch Bankai entfesseln kann?


was isn das?


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was isn das?


ist von Bleach


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Noxiel, wusstest du, dass Zaraki Kempachi sein Shikai und auch Bankai entfesseln kann?



Ich bin gerade mal bei Band 4, der Charakter ist bisher noch nicht aufgetaucht ergo weiß ich auch nix über sein Bankai.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm worum gehts eigendlich bei Avatar? Ihr habt mich jetzt echt neugierig gemacht^^



Weil ich notorisch faul bin, der Wiki Auszug:
_Die Fantasywelt von Avatar ist stark an verschiedene asiatische Kulturen angelehnt. Darüber hinaus bilden die vier Elemente Luft, Wasser, Erde und Feuer einen wesentlichen Bestandteil der Gestaltung. So sind alle Völker einem dieser Elemente zugeordnet: Die Luftnomaden, die Wasserstämme, das Erdkönigreich und die Feuernation. In jedem dieser Völker gibt es sogenannte Bändiger, die ihr jeweiliges Element beherrschen. Um es zu bändigen, müssen sie die Natur ihres eigenen Elementes verstehen können. Der Avatar hingegen ist die einzige Person, die alle vier Elemente bändigen kann und damit der Welt Gleichgewicht beschert.

Die vier Nationen lebten zusammen in Harmonie, bis die Feuernation den anderen den Krieg erklärte. Der Avatar, der dies hätte verhindern können, war verschwunden. Nach 100 Jahren fanden Katara und ihr Bruder Sokka am Südpol den neuen Avatar - einen jungen Luftbändiger namens Aang. Auch wenn er große Fähigkeiten besitzt, muss er noch viel lernen, bevor er der Welt helfen kann. Zusammen mit Appa, Aangs fliegendem Bison, und dem Lemur Momo treten sie eine Reise an, auf der Aang lernen muss, die anderen Elemente zu meistern, damit er Feuerlord Ozai aufhalten und so den Krieg beenden kann._


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Du wirst ihn noch kennenlernen...^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mal bei Band 4, der Charakter ist bisher noch nicht aufgetaucht ergo weiß ich auch nix über sein Bankai.


wenn ich endlich mal OP Band 10 kriegen würde könnte ich das fertig lesen 

die mussten ja auch genau band 10 vergessen bei der Bestellung super jetzt sitz ich seit 4 Tagen aufm trockenen -.-

GN8 @ all


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

lol ihr bezahlt für animes oh lol


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

find ich gut so ..
wenn ich für jeden anime nur geld an den schreiber zahlen müsst würd ichs tun aber 90% davon geht an bosse von irgend ner buchandung + verlag etc ..


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist Rapidshare teurer geworden?


----------



## Klunker (13. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist Rapidshare teurer geworden?



k.a  habe keinen premium acc aber die free version lädt deutlich langsamer als früher -.-


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Ist auch ne ganz neue Seite und der sagt mit immer mein abgelaufener Account existiere nicht mehr. Naja, egal mach ich hald nen neuen.

Ich hab jetzt ne Weile paussiert da ich meinen Favoritenseiten leergesaugt hatte und jetzt etwas warten musst bis es wieder genug hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist Rapidshare teurer geworden?



kp.. aber mein pc hat länger irgendwie ;(
blödet rs .. hab da keinen premium acc atm .. hab genug was ich noch anschauen muss und free läd sich auch ganz gut mit meinen tools .. 100mb/stunde ist zwar nid soo viel aber in 24 stunden sinds auch 2.4gb .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. August 2008)

^^ so ich packe jettz meine death notes ein nehme meinen koffer und fahre ne woche weg  cusi.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Na dann mal viel Spass und gute Erholung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mal bei Band 4, der Charakter ist bisher noch nicht aufgetaucht ergo weiß ich auch nix über sein Bankai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zuko erfolgreich ignoriert );


----------



## Kangrim (13. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Du wirst ihn noch kennenlernen...^^




Und lieben lernen. xD
Besonders genial find ich die Kleine auf seiner Schulter.^^


----------



## tschilpi (13. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mal bei Band 4, der Charakter ist bisher noch nicht aufgetaucht ergo weiß ich auch nix über sein Bankai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstaunlich finde ich auch, das alles perfekt durchgeplant ist. Jede Bewegung eines Elementes gehört einem realen Kampfsportstil an. Hinter dem ganzen Avatar Zeugs steht ein sehr interessantes System. Die Charaktere sind sehr gut gemacht und haben einzigartige Persönlichkeiten. Azula zB ist eine Perfektionistin, die sich nicht um andere schert und ihre Freunde unterdrückt. Sie ist zwar verdammt kühl, aber das wissen, das sie ihre Mutter für ein Monster hielt und ihren Bruder mehr als sie liebte + der Verrat ihrer 2 einzigen Freundinen hat sie in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Das sie in einer Familie aufwuchs, die die Weltherrschaft beansprucht ist auch nicht gerade gut. Sie hätte lieber Liebe und Zuneigung gebraucht, um nicht am Ende in der Psychatrie zu enden. Sie hat immer einen bösen Blick, den viele Männer fürchten und deshalb war sie mal eifersüchtig auf die hübsche Ty Lee. Die Handlung ist verdammt spannend, auch wenn es viele Fillerfolgen gibt.
Die Story von Avatar ist irgendwie ein Geheimnis, das sich nach und nach öffnet! Ich kann es nicht erklären... 
Die erste Serie, die mich an den Fernseher gefesselt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Naja ausser Southpark xD)


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

naja so richtig gefesselt hat es mich am anfang nicht ;P
fand die erste folge irgendwie doof .. 

aber nach und nach wird es spannend und man will wissen wie es weiter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich die letzten 5 noch nicht gesehen habe ;P keine zeit und so


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^^ so ich packe jettz meine death notes ein nehme meinen koffer und fahre ne woche weg  cusi.



mach du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber denk drann .. schreib nie meinen namen rein !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (13. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und lieben lernen. xD
> Besonders genial find ich die Kleine auf seiner Schulter.^^


xD


----------



## tschilpi (13. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja so richtig gefesselt hat es mich am anfang nicht ;P
> fand die erste folge irgendwie doof ..
> 
> aber nach und nach wird es spannend und man will wissen wie es weiter geht
> ...


Natürlich, die 1. Folge ist ja irgendwie nicht berauschend^^
Aber als die Gruppe bei Ba Sing Se angekommen war um um Unterstützung zu beten und sies einfach nie schafften wegen dem Dai Li, in dieser Zeit sind soo viele Dinge passiert  DAS fand ich spannen^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

jo ab ca da wirds spannend .. die ersten paar sind nur so bla bla bla kuk ma"rumpose" ah ich ken frost machen kuk : frost



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. August 2008)

ka wieso aber ich bin der einzige den ich kenne der von anfang an an zukos gute seite glaubte^^


Spoiler



und ich haette nie gedacht das der weisse lotus orden ein starker baendiger-orden ist ^^das wo iroh so trottelig *scheint
*


buch 3 ist das beste
und noch etwas :


Spoiler



die beandigungstyles wurden von diesen tieren gelernt:
wasser(0 ahnung))
feuer:drachen
luft:bisons
erde:dachse


----------



## tschilpi (13. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ka wieso aber ich bin der einzige den ich kenne der von anfang an an zukos gute seite glaubte^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nö.

Die Stile sind:
Feuer = Northern Shaolin Kung Fu
Wasser = Tai Chi
Erde = Ka^^
Luft  = kA

Das was du meintest waren die ersten Bändiger^^ und die Koi-Fische sind eigentlich nur die körperliche Form des Moon-Spirits


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Hmm, iwie glaub ich seit folge 30 das Eds Vater der "Herr" der Homunculi ist - aber ist es jetzt evt doch das Mädchen von der Dante? oO
Ich glaub immernoch an Eds Vater :>
*weiterschau*


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Die Stile sind:
> Feuer = Northern Shaolin Kung Fu
> ...


aber diese *tiere* geben den baendigern die kraft.


----------



## Kangrim (14. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, iwie glaub ich seit folge 30 das Eds Vater der "Herr" der Homunculi ist - aber ist es jetzt evt doch das Mädchen von der Dante? oO
> Ich glaub immernoch an Eds Vater :>
> *weiterschau*



Wenn ichs dir jetzt sagen würde hättest du ja garkeinen Spaß mehr daran.^^


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Das Ende suckt!


----------



## Kangrim (14. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Das Ende suckt!



Dann schau den Film dazu, dass ende ist noch schlimmer.^^


----------



## tschilpi (14. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber diese *tiere* geben den baendigern die kraft.


Nein.
Den Feuerbändigern gibt die Sonne die Kraft, den Wasserbändigern der Moonspirit.
Den anderen 2 Elementen garnichts, die Menschen haben das Bändigen nur von den *tieren* erlernt, aber ihre Quelle schöpfen sie nicht von ihnen.


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

Über wieviele Animes wird denn hier gerade disskutiert, weil ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Über wieviele Animes wird denn hier gerade disskutiert, weil ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof.



Ach du auch? ^.^

Elemente? Avatar?


----------



## Noxiel (14. August 2008)

Es geht momentan um _Full Metal Alchemist_ und _Avatar - the last Airbender_


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dann schau den Film dazu, dass ende ist noch schlimmer.^^


Hmmm will ich garnicht >.<
Das ende von FMA ist einfach nur beschissen, die letzten 2 Folgen.
Und meine Lieblingsperson im Anime ist der Doktor Shu Tucker (schreibt man den so?) naja aufjedenfall der mit seiner Tochter Nina.


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

Ach so.

FMA hab ich bis jetzt nur die deutschen Folgen gesehen. Einfach eine geniale Serie wie ich finde.

Avatar hab ich leider viel zu selten gesehen um da der Geschichte folgen zu können.


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nein.
> Den Feuerbändigern gibt die Sonne die Kraft, den Wasserbändigern der Moonspirit.
> Den anderen 2 Elementen garnichts, die Menschen haben das Bändigen nur von den *tieren* erlernt, aber ihre Quelle schöpfen sie nicht von ihnen.





Spoiler



doch, zuko hat erst seine kraft verloren weil die feuernaziondrachen ihn nicht unterstuetzten und als er den feuertanz mit den 2 drachen die *frei* waren tanzte kriegt er eine starkere feuerbaendigerkraft


soweit ich das aus buch 3 folge 13 verstanden habe.
u.a hier die folge: http://www.myvideo.de/news.php?rubrik=uoij...ok+3+episode+13


fals ich falsch liege klaert mich bitte auf.


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

FMA gibts doch alle Folgen auf Deutsch oO - bis zur letzten...


----------



## tschilpi (14. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast alle Feuerbändiger der Welt erzeugen ihr Feuer aus ihrer Wut - So war es auch bei Zuko. Als er aufhörte den Avatar zu jagen, verschwand auch seine Wut und er konnte kein Feuerbändigen mehr. Dann lernte er die wahre Quelle des Feuerbändigens von den alten Meisterdrachen, das richtige Feuer, das nicht nur tod und zerstörung sondern auch leben bedeutet. Ihro hat sein Feuer auch von den Drachen. Die sind mittlerweile bis auf 2 aufgestorben, weil in der Feuernation früher das Drachentöten eine Tradition war.


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

oh^^
ich bin er4st 2te klasse englisch und da komm ich schwer mit xD
k ich bessere mein post aus


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> FMA gibts doch alle Folgen auf Deutsch oO - bis zur letzten...


Hmm, ok es ist eindeutig es muss wieder ein Rapidshare Account her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

Holy shit? You are in the 2nd English class? How did you manage it to get there? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 This is Madness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw schaut ihr Filme in Deutsch oder Englisch? Anime stuff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder in Japanisch mit untertitel?^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

englisch ^-^ mit deutschen untertiteln,da die deutschen stimmen bei naruto...gewoehnungsbeduerftig sind^^


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

nur deutsche Anime

wenn ich lesen will kauf ich den Manga


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Deutsch wenn verfügbar
sonst Jap mit Deutschen untertitel, oder wie bei Naruto, Jap mit Englischem Untertitel weil die einfach schneller da sind :>


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

Ich hab mir alle Death note auf japanisch mit englischen untertiteln .. weils bessere quali hatte ;P
op englisch gelesen .. find den manga geiler irgendwe ;P und bis auf letzten paar folgen auf englisch geschaut 

im normalfall kuk ich englisch > deutsch > japanisch
und untertitel englisch > deutsch

Find englisch beim lesen besser .. vlt weil ich es immer aufa arbeit brauch hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

Animes : Japanisch mit englischem untertitel

Mangas : Deutsch

generell filme : Deutsch ( Es sei denn , wirklich Spezialitäten a la Monty Python etc... Die MUSS man einfach auf englsich gucken , wenn man sich richtig schlapplachen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bankchar (14. August 2008)

Anime: Jap. dub mit ger/eng sub

Manga: Deutsch, aber auch englisch

Filme: Deutsch, nur selten englisch


----------



## tschilpi (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Holy shit? You are in the 2nd English class? How did you manage it to get there?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Englisch.. vor kurzem waren die Stimmen auf in Avatar Deutsch noch sehr gut, aber seitdem die Kataras Stimme gewechselt haben kann ich mir diesen Schrecken nicht mehr anhören ^^


----------



## Elito (15. August 2008)

Hat einer von euch schonmal das Anime "Nana" gesehen? geht über den aufbau und das leben einer japanischen Punk-Band. Hab mich sofort ins Anime verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://nana-nana.net/nana_anime.html

Hier dürft ihr kostenlos und legal die ersten 43 Folgen von Nana downloaden. Have Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. August 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schonmal das Anime "Nana" gesehen? geht über den aufbau und das leben einer japanischen Punk-Band. Hab mich sofort ins Anime verliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wärn die 43 Folgen legaler stream würd ich mal reinschauen.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

@elito: du bist ein Nerd! musst du unbedingt elvis kevley nachahmen leave him alone okay!!!
so ein Nerd ey gibts ja wohl net lass dir n eigenen ava einfallen hmmmkay?
so ein Nerd ey


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

also Op bücher les ich grad alle.
Die Folgen hab ich jetzt alle durch und hab mir auch wieder Shaman king alle folgen angesehn welcher anime soll jezt dran sein?
könnt ihr mir was empfehlen ich denke grad iwie an deathnote. Da schwärmt ihr ja alle so davon^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also Op bücher les ich grad alle.
> Die Folgen hab ich jetzt alle durch und hab mir auch wieder Shaman king alle folgen angesehn welcher anime soll jezt dran sein?
> könnt ihr mir was empfehlen ich denke grad iwie an deathnote. Da schwärmt ihr ja alle so davon^^



Deathnote musst du dir unbedingt anschauen. Da motiviert jede Folge zum weiterschauen.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Deathnote musst du dir unbedingt anschauen. Da motiviert jede Folge zum weiterschauen.^^


gut dann werd ich mir mal deathnote reinziehn und danach kommt nochmal hellsing dran^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

also irgendwie kommt mir Light aus Deathnote wie Seki aus Shaman King vor Oo. Weil beide von der bereinigung der Welt labern und so.
Fehlt bloß noch das L der Bruder von Light ist dann guck ich mir Shaman King 2 mal an XD


----------



## Bankchar (17. August 2008)

Wer Death Note mag und grade nix zu schauen hat, dem empfehle ich Code Geass. Ist sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Wer Death Note mag und grade nix zu schauen hat, dem empfehle ich Code Geass. Ist sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich werd jetzt erstmal Gunslinger Girl in angriff nehmen, das soll recht gut sein.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt erstmal Gunslinger Girl in angriff nehmen, das soll recht gut sein.^^


Death NOte is ja mal so geil am Mo werd ich mir erst mal n Schwarzes Notizbuch kaufen dann bastel ich mir mein Deathnote^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. August 2008)

rofl also heute seh ich dich nicht mehr?


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also irgendwie kommt mir Light aus Deathnote wie Seki aus Shaman King vor Oo. Weil beide von der bereinigung der Welt labern und so.
> Fehlt bloß noch das L der Bruder von Light ist dann guck ich mir Shaman King 2 mal an XD



shamanking 2??????????


----------



## Kangrim (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> shamanking 2??????????



Nein. Er meint weil Deathnote dann Shamanking gleicht hat er Shamanking gleich 2x gesehen.^^ 


Btw: bisher ist Gunslinger Girl ganz nett


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

ach puh dachte schon ich hab was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber shaman king is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



death note sowiso .. auch wenn ich teil 2 etwas naja komisch finde ;( 



Spoiler



ab l's tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Btw: bisher ist Gunslinger Girl ganz nett


Bei Gunslinger Girls geht es hauptsächlich um das moralische Dilema der Betreuer zu ihren Schützlingen, was mit der 2ten Baureihe noch schlimmer wird und die Gefühle der Mädels. Dazu die Vergangenheit der Betreuer und die Politik in Italien.

Hat natürlich auch ein paar geile Kampfszenen zu bieten.

Ich hab bis jetzt nur den Manga gelesen und ich finde die Story sehr spannend.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

naja ich weis ja schon lange das L stirbt ungefähr seit anfang dieses threats von daher warte ich eigendlich schon drauf aber ich muss sagen wie er die verlobte von Ray Penbar tötet is verdammt cool.


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

wer den anime von meiner signatur erkennt ist gut und bekommt ein keks xP


----------



## Zez (19. August 2008)

Mai-HiME !
Will meinen keks sofort!


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mai-HiME !
> Will meinen keks sofort!



es ist nicht nur mai hime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (19. August 2008)

oO


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> oO



die beiden von meiner signatur und ava  sind aus Mai-hime und Mai-Otome

bekomsmt trotzdem dein keks *Zez ein keks hinterherwerf*


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ich weis ja schon lange das L stirbt ungefähr seit anfang dieses threats von daher warte ich eigendlich schon drauf aber ich muss sagen wie er die verlobte von Ray Penbar tötet is verdammt cool.



wenn du da bist wartest noch lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> es ist nicht nur mai hime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pah haste sicher aus dem nachtschwärmer...

hab cih da schon herausgefunden *kecks von gestern such*


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Wer kennt hier Speedgrafer und findet ihr es?

Hab in den Anime erst so bissel reingeschnuppert und beim Manga bin ich gerade bei Band 3. Mal sehen ob bald mal etwas mehr erklärt wird denn bis jetzt ist es schon spannend aber man versteht noch nicht ganz alles.


----------



## JimJam (19. August 2008)

Sagtmal gibt es eigentlich schon ganze Naruto Staffeln auf DvD? Wenn ja bitte ein Link dabei, habe nämlich selber schon ein bisschen geschaut, aber nur Sachen auf Englisch gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht weiß auch jemand, falls es so etwas noch nicht gibt, wann es erscheint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe bei Speedgrapher mal reingeschnuppert gehabt, schien auch ganz gut zu sein, nur ist irgendwie nicht so ganz mein Fall. Ich finde persöhnlich er hätte Kagura etwas älter und offener gestalten sollen. 
Falls sich jemand für den Manga interessiert, hier der Wikipedia Link. Klick mich

MfG JimJam


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

@JimJam geh mal auf XXX

dahats die normale naruto folgen auf japanisch mit deutschem untertitel(so schau cihs imemr da es unzensiert is. scheiss rtl2) oder auf deutsch dann allerdings meistens zensiert

naruto shippudden komtm da auch imer einfach mit etwa einer woche verspätung da es ncoh mit deutschem untertitel versehenw erden muss. 

ich finde die seite der hammer^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> @JimJam geh mal auf XXX
> 
> dahats die normale naruto folgen auf japanisch mit deutschem untertitel(so schau cihs imemr da es unzensiert is. scheiss rtl2) oder auf deutsch dann allerdings meistens zensiert
> 
> ...


die seite wird von nem mod wegeditiert!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)

Ich find das immer lustig. Jemand fragt nach DVDs und jemand anderes antwortet mit: "lad es dir doch runter."

Das ist ungefähr so wie wenn ich nach einem Porschehändler frage und man mir als Antwort einen Ort nennt an dem ich gut  Mantas klauen kann.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Wenn man wirklich Fan von einer Serie ist, dann kauft man sich auch die dazugehörige DvD. Ist doch nicht so schwer oder?
Gibt/Gab es eigenlich mal von Hellsing neue Folgen oder dergleichen? Irgendwie kenn ich nur die 15 Folgen oder so..


----------



## Noxiel (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die seite wird von nem mod wegeditiert!



Und zwar schneller als Lucky Lukes Schatten!


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

tja den link sieht man beim zitat immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (19. August 2008)

Ihr habt es zwar schon gesagt, aber nochmal: Genau so eine Antwort wollte ich nicht. Ich weiß, dass die Uncuts aus Japan cooler sind, aber es ist in Deutschland halt so. Ich bin ein Fan und ich habe keine Lust auf irgendwelche Illegalen Sachen. Ich hätte gerne (wenn es das gibt) eine DvD Box neben meinen Mangas stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam

btw: 200 Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

kennt eigendlich noch jemand Goldenboy ich würde ja gerne pics posten aber ich denke das hier noch einige user zu jung dafür sin^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Jap, das kenn ich.
Kam das nicht früher mal in der Glotze?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Jap, das kenn ich.
> Kam das nicht früher mal in der Glotze?


jo MTV so um mitternacht^^


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

worum gehts bei goldenboy?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> worum gehts bei goldenboy?


ein junge reist mit dem fahrrad durch japan und hält sich mit gelgenheitsjobs über wasser^^ (umfasst nur 6 folgen)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und zwar schneller als Lucky Lukes Schatten!


lucky luke is aber kein anime noxiel tztztz

ok btt:

wer kennt von euch noch Shin chan 

"Ich tanz den Po bogie wogie, der macht mich froh bogie wogie"


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

ich will garnicht wissen, was das für gelegenheitsjobs sind^^
naja klingt nich wirklich interessant muss ich sagen

EDIT:Shin Chan is cool.Der beste schlecht-gezeichnete Anime/Manga ever

btw LordofDemons du machst zu viele doppelposts


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt eigendlich noch jemand Goldenboy ich würde ja gerne pics posten aber ich denke das hier noch einige user zu jung dafür sin^^


jup kenn ich auch als ich noch jung war kam das immer abends im fernseher^^ (leider gab es nur 6 folgen -.-)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich will garnicht wissen, was das für gelegenheitsjobs sind^^
> naja klingt nich wirklich interessant muss ich sagen
> 
> EDIT:Shin Chan is cool.Der beste schlecht-gezeichnete Anime/Manga ever
> ...


naja die jobs sind zwar der rote faden aber iwie ach egal

nja ich finde nciht das ich zu viele doppelposts mache könnten ruhig mehr sein

und zu shin chan wenn ich mal wieder in die stadt komm schau ich mal nach dvds (im inet bestelln is ja langweilig ich wills jagen^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jup kenn ic hauch als ich noch jung war kam das immer abends im fernseher^^ (ledier gab es nur 6 folgen -.-)


ohh fail es sind nur 6


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohh fail es sind nur 6



ich hab auch 6 geschrieben .....^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

hat jemand n manga tip für mich?
ich hab jetzt DB und Op durch kennt ihr noch was ähnliches?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich hab auch 6 geschrieben .....^^


Tante Edit hat n tollen job^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat jemand n manga tip für mich?
> ich hab jetzt DB und Op durch kennt ihr noch was ähnliches?




bin nicht der großartige manga fan ich guck lieber anime an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bin nicht der großartige manga fan ich guck lieber anime an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da läuft mir grad Death Note und danach nochmal Golden Boy dann schau ich mal Elfenlied und dann Black Bibel und dann weis ichs noch nicht aber ich hab ja noch 2 wochen urlaub^^ (bzw eig wenn die woche vorbei ist nur noch eine aber egal)


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

naja ich kann empfehlen:*tieflufthohl*
d.grey-man,shaman king,air gear,death note,.hack// G.U+,X,Black Cat,Bleach öhm und mehr fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Ich kann dir:

Claymore

Mai-hime /Mai-Otome

Death Note

Strawberry panic (das guck ich grad an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bleach

Neon genesis evangelion

Elfenlied

schaman king

empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

achja da wär noch:

Hitman Reborn

Hunter X Hunter

Buso Renkin

Yu Yu Hakusho

und ein echt cooler den ich wirlich vergessen hab:

Prince of Tennis


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

ok das sind zu viele und ich denke nicht das sie sich an der vorgabe achtung zitat:
"ich hab jetzt DB und Op durch kennt ihr noch was ähnliches?"
weil prince of tennis hat ja gar nix damit zu tun obwohl ich den namen lustig finde ich glabu das kenn ich sogar


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

bleach is irgendwie ähnlich und später wirkt prince of tennis irgendwie wie dragonball.
shaman king is lustig und hat gewalt also auch was von beidem.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> bleach is irgendwie ähnlich und später wirkt prince of tennis irgendwie wie dragonball.
> shaman king is lustig und hat gewalt also auch was von beidem.


ok alle aufgeschrieben mal schaun


----------



## Sempai02 (20. August 2008)

Goldenboy ist ganz nett, wenn auch nur kurzfristige und kurzweilige Ecchi-Unterhaltung. Elfenlied finde ich dagegen genau wie NGE überbewertet, vor allem Elfenlied ist eindeutig nur Splatter und lange nicht der überphilosophische Gottesanime, als der er dargestellt wird.

Ich schaue aktuell neben Rock’n Roll Kids (die älteren werden es noch aus den frühen 90ern kennen) noch Angelic Layer. Langsam habe ich ale Clamp-Anime bei mir vorliegen.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

King of Hell ist noch was so ähnliches und bei Tenjo Tenge gibts auch geile Kampfszenen und noch ein paar geile Weiber.

Golden Boy ist einfach nur kult. Kann mich immer wieder über den Animes amüsieren und der steht auch bei mir im Regal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Manga ist dann eher etwas für die ältere Generation da der dann noch etwas weiter geht und naja wie gesagt nur für ältere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. August 2008)

NGE überbewertet? _giggle_


----------



## Sempai02 (20. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> NGE überbewertet? _giggle_



Mir konnte zumindest noch keiner sagen, WAS eigentlich an NGE so göttlich sein soll? Der Anfang ist nette Mecha-Action und das Ende zwar das konfuseste aller Anime, die ich kenne (ich kenne sehr viele Anime), aber ich habe bei zigmal Schauen der Serie nie dieses Gefühl des "Boh, das war ultimativ." gehabt. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach viel bessere Anime.


----------



## Noxiel (20. August 2008)

Die Meinung will dir auch keiner nehmen. Wenn du dich allerdings nur an die Mecha Action im ersten Viertel und das, bei vielen Fans jedoch nicht so bei mir, ungeliebte letzte Viertel erinnerst, solltest Du dir die Serie nochmal anschauen.

Soviele philosophische Ansätze, die Hinweise aus soziale Probleme wie Urängste, fortschreitende Technisierung, Entfremdung der Menschen untereinander sind bisher noch in keinem anderen Anime so geschickt und wirksam visualisiert worden. Der Zuschauer wird regelrecht zum mitdenken gezwungen, andere Anime präsentieren da einfach die Antworten. Das NGE von einigen japanischen Kritikern zu einer der vier Revolutionen des Animes gekürt wurde spricht da schon für sich. Wenn man es im größeren Maßstab betrachtet kann man NGE auch als Initialzündung für ernstere und düstere Werke wie Serial Experiment Lain oder Cowboy Bebop sehen.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Wurde NGE vor Cowboy Bebop veröffentlicht?


----------



## Noxiel (20. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wurde NGE vor Cowboy Bebop veröffentlicht?



Ah freili

NGE (1995) vs. Cowboy Bebop (1998)


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Hmm, für mich sah Cowboy Bebop älter aus. Dann ist NGE aber sehr gut gemacht für 1995.

Man man, Speedgrapher ist ja schon nach 3 Bänden zu Ende. Also da hätte man sehr viel mehr machen können und ausserdem war vieles schlecht oder gar nicht erklärt wie ich finde.


----------



## JimJam (20. August 2008)

Man merkt langsam, dass sich nicht nur Leute in meiner (meinen) Generationen für Animes bzw. Mangas interessieren, kenne Golden Boy nämlich gar nicht und ich kenne eigentlich schon meines Erachtens recht viel.
Shin Chan auf jeden Fall. Wie oft man den Hintern in einer Folge gesehen hat kann man schon gar nicht mehr zählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Sempai02 (20. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Man merkt langsam, dass sich nicht nur Leute in meiner (meinen) Generationen für Animes bzw. Mangas interessieren, kenne Golden Boy nämlich gar nicht und ich kenne eigentlich schon meines Erachtens recht viel.
> Shin Chan auf jeden Fall. Wie oft man den Hintern in einer Folge gesehen hat kann man schon gar nicht mehr zählen.
> 
> 
> ...



Golden Boy kam 2001 auf MTV. In den 6 Folgen des Animes geht es um einen jungen Mann, der mit seinem Fahrrad durch Japan reist, um nach dem Studium praktische Erfahrungen in zig Berufen zu sammeln. Dabei trifft er jedesmal auf verdammt gut aussehende Frauen, denen er zuerst hilft und am Ende haut er meistens ab, bevor die Frauen ihm angemessen danken können. Ein netter Fast Food-Anime für zwischendurch, aber nichts packendes (bei 6 Folgen sowieso nicht).


----------



## JimJam (20. August 2008)

Ah ok, alles klar. Danke für die Auskunft Sempai02. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (20. August 2008)

der Manga ist 10 Folgen lang , und um einiges Lustiger und ,,ecchi ecchi,, als der anime - der ist imho nämlich total misslungen


----------



## Sempai02 (20. August 2008)

Hab ich mal aus Youtube rausgekramt:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=INuuxHeOSmQ

Das Intro von GB hat schon viel Style. Lässig und chillig,so muss das sein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2008)

ololol ein otaku thread :O


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

Great Teacher Onizuka ist auch genial

bei manchen stellen bin ich echt vom börostuhl gefallen vor lachen^^

oder FLCL ist einfach kullt und meiner meinung nach einer der schrägsten animes


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> King of Hell ist noch was so ähnliches und bei Tenjo Tenge gibts auch geile Kampfszenen und noch ein paar geile Weiber.



Die Augenklappe von Shin aus Tenjo Tenge ist immernoch des geilste xD


----------



## Sempai02 (22. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Die Augenklappe von Shin aus Tenjo Tenge ist immernoch des geilste xD



Das die überhaupt durch die Prüfung kam, wundert mich bis heute. Normalerweise riechen (vor allem linke) Prüfer solche Sachen schon auf 100 km Entfernung und meckern rum. Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## grimmjow (22. August 2008)

Tenjou Tenge ruled.

Meh, ich wart seit 3 Tagen auf die englischen Sub's von Soul Eater.. Episode 20 will einfach nicht released werden. ~.~"


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das die überhaupt durch die Prüfung kam, wundert mich bis heute. Normalerweise riechen (vor allem linke) Prüfer solche Sachen schon auf 100 km Entfernung und meckern rum. Glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da steckt halt ein netter trick dahinter...die hacken sind verkehrt herum xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das die überhaupt durch die Prüfung kam, wundert mich bis heute. Normalerweise riechen (vor allem linke) Prüfer solche Sachen schon auf 100 km Entfernung und meckern rum. Glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


könnt ihr mal n bild von der augenklappe posten?


----------



## Zez (22. August 2008)

<-- Hat einen Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Atm wird geschaut: Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi
(er ist soo geil xD)
Danach: 
ef - a tale of memories
Shakugan no Shana
Shuffle!


Juhuu ich habe was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal n bild von der augenklappe posten?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sry die angehängte datei ist irgendwie fehlerhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <-- Hat einen Plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi = ich empfehle aber in der vorgegeben reihenfolge zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ef - a tale of memories = viel zu verwirrend <.<
Shakugan no Shana = umso mehr episoden umso mehr klishee, aber an sich ganz jut^^
Shuffle! = noch nicht gesehen da harem nicht so mein ding ist^^


----------



## Zez (23. August 2008)

Shuffle hat mir ein AMV empfohlen :>
ka um was es da geht, aber glaub die stelle ausm AMV mit der sonnenblumenwieße kam aus dem Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 


> Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi = ich empfehle aber in der vorgegeben reihenfolge zu schauen wink.gif


wie meinst du das? xD
Ich komme gerade draus ...:
bei Anime-loads.org:
001 	Episode 11 - Asahina Mikurus Abenteuer 	

002 	Episode 01 - Die Melancholie der Suzumiya Haruhi I 	

003 	Episode 02 - Die Melancholie der Suzumiya Haruhi II 	

004 	Episode 07 - Die Langeweile der Suzumiya Haruhi 	

005 	Episode 03 - Die Melancholie der Suzumiya Haruhi III 	

006 	Episode 09 - Insel-Einsamkeits-Syndrom I 	

007 	Episode 08 - Mysteriöses Zeichen 	

008 	Episode 10 - Episode 11 - Insel-Einsamkeits-Syndrom I 	

009 	Episode 14 - Eines Tages im Regen 	

010 	Episode 04 - Die Melancholie der Suzumiya Haruhi IV 	

011 	Episode 13 - Der Tag des Schützen 	

012 	Episode 12 - Lebe Lebendig 	

013 	Episode 05 - Die Melancholie der Suzumiya Haruhi V 	

014 	Episode 06 - Die Melancholie der Suzumiya Haruhi VI 	

Soll ich jetzt 001 - 0014 schauen, in der Reihenfolge, oder:
Soll ich jetzt Episode 1 - Episode 14 schauen? xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Shuffle hat mir ein AMV empfohlen :>
> ka um was es da geht, aber glaub die stelle ausm AMV mit der sonnenblumenwieße kam aus dem Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der anime wird auch hoch gelobt...

..aber als ich gehört hab, dass des ein typischer harem blablub mit etwas mehr drama als üblich und mit mädels die alle irgendeinen psychischen schaden in ihrer kindheit erlitten haben ist..hab ich den nicht angeschaut und meine zeit einfach für andere animes verschwendet^^



Zez schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt 001 - 0014 schauen, in der Reihenfolge, oder:
> Soll ich jetzt Episode 1 - Episode 14 schauen? xD




001-014..die episoden sollen gemischt sein..zumindest find ich das besser so^^


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

kennt wer von euch strawberry panic?^^


habs vor paar tagen empfohlen bekommen aber nur bis zur ersten folge angeguckt und heute hab ich bis folge 18 angeschaut und
muss sagen das ic hwirklich begeistert davon bin weil die das echt gut gemacht ist mit der story und den handlungen aber leider gibt es nur mit englisch sub -.-


----------



## Sempai02 (23. August 2008)

Mich nervt bei TT auch, dass die Serie mittendrin fest hängt und man sich deshalb an die Mangas halten muss, die aber auch nur im Halbjahrestakt erscheinen (wenn überhaupt).


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kennt wer von euch strawberry panic?^^
> 
> 
> habs vor paar tagen empfohlen bekommen aber nur bis zur ersten folge angeguckt und heute hab ich bis folge 18 angeschaut und
> muss sagen das ic hwirklich begeistert davon bin weil die das echt gut gemacht ist mit der story und den handlungen aber leider gibt es nur mit englisch sub -.-




shoujo+yuri....ich kenns aber nie gesehen..naja ich steh ehr auf... "alles andere nur nicht dieses setting"^^



Sempai02 schrieb:


> Mich nervt bei TT auch, dass die Serie mittendrin fest hängt und man sich deshalb an die Mangas halten muss, die aber auch nur im Halbjahrestakt erscheinen (wenn überhaupt).



so sind aber 80% aller animes


----------



## Kangrim (23. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <-- Hat einen Plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich habe mir schon Shuffle und ef-a tale of memories angeschaut.
Wenn du auf Romanzen stehst wirst du sehr viel spaß daran haben. Ef ist garnicht so verwirrend es gibt halt 2 geschichten die Parallel zueinander ablaufen. Solange man die Charaktere unterscheiden kann wird man auch durchsteigen.^^

PS: Ef hat eines meiner lieblings openings


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

shuffle hab ich ganz durch und kann cih nur weiter empfehlen

was ich einfach liebe is FLCL

das ist so richtig schön durchgeknallt^^

und vor allem was für fans der games: Devil may cry

liebe den anime

hoffentlich kommen da ma noch n paar folgen raus...


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <-- Hat einen Plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: von devil may cry war ich nicht soo begeistert .. für mich ist das eines der besten "jump'n'run" oder jump hüpf and kill .. games die es gibt. Da kann ich das anime nicht verbinden damit .. also ich finds schlecht ehrlich gesagt


----------



## dragon1 (24. August 2008)

jeah letzte naruto folge geschaut.
shipudden ich komme


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

gibts eigendlich auch nen Manga der sich um Musik dreht (bevorzugt Metal^^)?


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Afro Samurai hat einen Hiphopeinfluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich persöhnlich finde ihn aber grottig - das einzige gute ist die Stimme von Samuel L Jackson ...


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

Beck ist einer, dreht sich glaub ich um die Rockszene (bin mir aber nicht sicher) ^^


----------



## Klunker (25. August 2008)

guck dir doch Heavy Metal an *g*    sorry mir fällt abe rauch keiner so richtig ein   mhm


----------



## Mondryx (25. August 2008)

Alter mich regt es gerade derbe auf. Bei mir läuft kein einziger Putfile Stream, egal von welchem Anime oO


----------



## Klunker (25. August 2008)

kenne ich^^  egal ich gucke weiter scrubs...maoo will das candidate fpr goddess weier läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war voll entäuscht vom ende


----------



## tschilpi (25. August 2008)

Wow, Avatar hat ne Wertung von 9.4 bei imdb o.o


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Also ich finde Avater jetzt nicht so berauschend

das ähnelt eher einer trickserie als einen anime o0


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich finde Avater jetzt nicht so berauschend
> 
> das ähnelt eher einer trickserie als einen anime o0



Das letzte Einhorn war auch eine anglo-japanische Zusammenarbeit, die bewiesen hat das vermischte Stile funktionieren können. Avatar setzt genau bei diesem Prinzip an und ist auch für mich, eine der gelungensten Serien der letzten Jahre. Die Animationen sind von besonderer Qualität und die Geschichte ist frisch und mit dem asiatischen Touch noch unverbraucht.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

das mag sein aber ich mag jetzt nicht wirklich die kinderanimeserien (soll keien beleidigung sein o0)


----------



## tschilpi (25. August 2008)

Ist ja auch ne Mischung aus Anime und Comic ^^ 
Naja hat auch sehr viele Fillerfolgen, vielleicht eher daher so gedacht, aber es gibt echt geile Stellen
(Meistens halt das Finale der 3 Staffeln)
Aber die vielen Punkte sprechen wohl auch für anderes. Was diese Serie an Story und besonders Charakterentwicklung bietet, sucht man in den meisten anderen Serien vergebens. 
Ps: Ahh ich liebe dieses AMV zum finale: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GCtOued2iPs
Ich finds auch nicht so toll, das Avatar immer als Kinderserie abgestempelt wird... in der Serie steckt viel, zu viel als ob man es als einen einfachen Zeichentrickfilm ala Spongebob oder so nennen kann 0.o


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ich finds auch nicht so toll, das Avatar immer als Kinderserie abgestempelt wird... in der Serie steckt viel, zu viel als ob man es als einen einfachen Zeichentrickfilm ala Spongebob oder so nennen kann 0.o



damit mein ich ja nicht das es "Nur" für kinder ist sondern hat so eine zeichenstil und ich würde das nicht mit spongebob vergleichen eher mit dragonball (die erste staffel) yu-gi-oh oder pokemon vergleichen


----------



## tschilpi (25. August 2008)

Joah, das wäre ein Vergleich. Schade, das Nick unbedingt ein Kindersender ist, sonst hätte man vll noch mehr aus Avatar rausholen können..


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Joah, das wäre ein Vergleich. Schade, das Nick unbedingt ein Kindersender ist, sonst hätte man vll noch mehr aus Avatar rausholen können..



tja da kann man nix machen auf der welt gibt es genügend versteckte Talente wo man mehr raushohlen konnte aber so ist es halt


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2008)

Ich meine Studio Ghibli bedient sich generell auch immer eines sehr verspielten Zeichenstils, und wer käme auf die Idee Ghibli "nur" als Kinderfilme abzustempeln?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Ich meitne mit "kinderserie" den stil der zeichnung weil das eher wie ein comic aussieht und nicht weil die handlung kindermässig ist


btw: hab selber ein paar folgen von avater angeguckt


----------



## tschilpi (25. August 2008)

welche folgen eig.?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

die ersten paar folgen aber war schon lange her als ich die angeguckt hab


----------



## tschilpi (25. August 2008)

ahja hmm ja da ist ja auch noch alles eher anders... aus dem verspielten aang wurde jetzt jedenfalls ein anderer mensch (seit er mal appa verloren hat, wurde er ernster im leben, das hat ihn sehr seelisch bedrückt)


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ah kk gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2008)

everybody hands up!
3-2-1 go 
naruto shippuden intro rockt


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

jo stimmt

eienr meiner 3 lieblings openings

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1063629/Naruto...Opening_Deu_Jap ^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2008)

ist diese..s akatsuki mitglied das gaara ermordet er oder sie^^?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

wie? o0


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2008)

ist dieser mit den bomben (und jetzt ohne arme mannlich oder weiblich^^ kanns nicht erkennen


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

zu Deathnote



Spoiler



es entäuscht mich sehr das L aus Death Note einfach so den Löffel abgibt und der neue is einfach ne beleidigung -.- sagt mal hat das nen sinn das die die serie so verkommen lassen ich werd mir jetzt die letzten 6 folgen ncoh ansehn aber genießen kann ich nich


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist dieser mit den bomben (und jetzt ohne arme mannlich oder weiblich^^ kanns nicht erkennen



meinte ob der mit den bomben mitglied von akatsuki ist die hinter gaara und naruto her ist oder was`?


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2008)

huh?
also ich bin mir fast ganz sicher sieht man doch an dem mantel


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

stimmt auch der bomber typ ist auch mitglied von akatsuki


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2008)

boah ich bin beim naruto vs orochimaru fight WAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHH


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> boah ich bin beim naruto vs orochimaru fight WAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHH


da bashorts den hab ihc auf youtube gesehn


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2008)

das neunschwanzige ungeheuer sieht ein wenig nach...momo ultimate transformation aus ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

kennt einer von euch step up love story?

erst dacht ich ja das is ganz lustig so mit Beziehung und Heiraten das erste mal sex is vll n guter anime aber das is ja eher n hentai so ab folge 2   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sagt mal kennt jemand von euch la blue girl?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Kennt wer von euch loveless?

wollte es mal angucken aber ein kumpel von mir hat gewarnt ich sollte das nicht angucken o0

weiß einer wiso ? (den grudn hat er nicht verraten -.-)


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Loveless ist eine wunderschöne Serie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ein Shonen-Ai vielleicht deswegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

achso


ich mag keine shonen ai o0 ich mag eher shoujo ai^^


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Aber ist ganz niedlich gemacht, nicht wirklich extrem und so nur ab und zu ma 'n Küsschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und alle "Jungfrauen" haben da in der Welt so Katzenohren, richtig zum Knuddeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

naja ich weiß nicht glaub das liegt am männerinstinkt das sagt man soll keine shonen ai´s anschauen


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Kannst ja mal die erste Folge "probieren". Reinschauen lohnt sich wirklich, finde ich.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

hab schon die erste folge angeschaut.....und ist nix für mich zwar schön gemacht aber naja männer und shonen ai´s passen net zusammen o0


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Ach, na dann.^^ Ja, stimmt schon irgendwie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es sei denn, die Männer sind schwul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach, na dann.^^ Ja, stimmt schon irgendwie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was auch passen würde weil ja shonen ais ja schwulen animes sind o0


hetero männer mögen shoujo ai´s
hetero frauen mögen eher shonen ai´s

es ist halt so^^

ich guck weiter strawberry panic an (sehr zu empfehlen is aber ein shouja ai)


keien sorge bin imemrnoch im forum^^


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Na, vielleicht schau' ich da mal rein. ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

schwulenmanga? auja will kucken am besten den aus meiner sig nur ka was das ist^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich guck lieber shoujo ai´s an als shonen ai´s o0


----------



## Sempai02 (25. August 2008)

Shonen Ai geht nun wirklich nicht. Ich schaue zwar auch diverse Shojo-Anime (z.B. Lady Oscar, Sailor Moon), aber dieser Shonen Ai-Wahn ist einfach nicht ganz normal für mich als 100% Hetero-Kerl.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Shonen Ai geht nun wirklich nicht. Ich schaue zwar auch diverse Shojo-Anime (z.B. Lady Oscar, Sailor Moon), aber dieser Shonen Ai-Wahn ist einfach nicht ganz normal für mich als 100% Hetero-Kerl.



stimmt

aber 90% der shonen ai angucker sind doch eh weiblich


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Genauso isses doch auch umgekehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

glaub 80% der shoujo ai´s gucker sind männlich ^^ (hab irgendwie das gefühl das mehr frauen shouja ai´s angucken als männer shonen ai´s


----------



## Sempai02 (25. August 2008)

Wobei ich auf Anhieb kaum Shojo-Ai kenne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auf Anhieb kaum Shojo-Ai kenne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kenn nur einen..und ich find den schleeeecht!^^..wem "Honoo no Mirage"auf englisch "Mirage of Blaze"  was sagt ;D


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auf Anhieb kaum Shojo-Ai kenne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kenn eigendlich nur 

Strawberry panic

Mai-hime (wobei es erst bei den späteren folgen zu shoujo ai wird)

Kannazuki no Miko


----------



## nalcarya (25. August 2008)

Chirality von Satoshi Urushihara ^.^

btw ich bin ne Frau und bevor ich mir nen Shonen Ai Anime anschaue, guck ich mit meinem Freund nen Lesbenporno O_o


----------



## Mondryx (26. August 2008)

Lesbenporno...bin zwar männlich, aber Lesben machen mich irgendwie nicht so an, wie eine Heterofrau xD.

Naja, ich hab eben gerade einen neuen Anime auserkohren, den ich mir angucken werde...ich hab keine Ahnung worum es geht. Einfach bei AL die Liste druchgeguckt und per Zufall augewählt. Bin bei "Aquarian Age" gelandet...mal gucken^^


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Das sind ja auch keine lesbenpornos o0

shoujo ai heitß das in dem Anime lesben vorkommen  zbs strawberry panic ist ein only shoujo ai anime und da kommt keine sex szene vor sondern da dreht es sich um die lesbenliebe udn so (da zeigen die höchstens kuss szenen ) das was ihr meint sind Yuri (lesbenhentais) das sind hentais mit lesben und sex szenen (so ne art porno halt o0)


wo her ich das weiß? tja als Animegroßmeister muss man es halt wissen


Edit: zu dem wort yuri fällt mir das ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. August 2008)

Lern lieber richtig lesen, statt den "Animegroßmeister" raushängen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab lediglich gesagt, was ich lieber machen würde, statt mir Shonen Ai anzusehen.

Was Yuri/Yaoi sind, weiß ich übrigens selbst :O

Ich glaub, ich hab irgendwo auf meinem alten Rechner noch nen ganzen Ordner mit Lime/Lemon Crossovers *hüstel* :>


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

shonen ai .. omfg bei sowas denk ich mir immer .. so wann kommt nun die sex scene? .. hmm kommt nid... öde ..
naja da find ich yuri besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. August 2008)

haha naruto folgen orochimaru gegen naruto :
BANG BAM ULTRAKNALL MEGA ATTACKE DOOOOOOSCCCCH BOOOM DOPPELMEGAULTRAGATACKE 


jetzt mal ne frage ?was denkt ihr sind die starksten lebewesen im naruto universum?
also in der form a.>b.>c.>d. usw

ich glaube naruto mit neunschwanzigem fuchs > sasuke>orochimaru>itachi>gaara>kabuto>5th hokage>kakashi
(nur so spontan,vlt aendere ich nach kurzem nachdenken etwas)


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2008)

sasuke=naruto > itachi > orochimaru > kakashi > all


----------



## tschilpi (26. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das neunschwanzige ungeheuer sieht ein wenig nach...momo ultimate transformation aus ^^


Mh nä, der erinnert mich eher an die Wissensfüchse in der Shi Tong Bibliothek^^ (schreibt man das so 0.o)?
Ps: sind der kyuubi state & avatar state nicht verblüffend ähnlich? http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6MAAXdw-N3g&...B61&index=2
wenn ihrs nicht glaubt schaut euch mals ende an^^ 
pps: die naruto, avatar und angry german kid videos von tornis7 sind GÖTTLICH! man das muss man gesehen haben xDDDD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nP9pyK3FRNs und teil 2 http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CzluaZi8c7I
wer bei diesem behinderten kind noch nidcht lachen muss, sollte mal bei teil 2 auf auf 8:46 gehen! LACHANFALL garantiert xD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nP9pyK3FRNs und teil 2 http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CzluaZi8c7I
> wer bei diesem behinderten kind noch nidcht lachen muss, sollte mal bei teil 2 auf auf 8:46 gehen! LACHANFALL garantiert xD


obwohl wir vom thema abkommen muss ich sagen OMG is das geil ich lag vor lachen auf dem boden XD


----------



## Mondryx (26. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich davon halten soll, wenn man das kompette Synchro Team von Chobits in einem anderen Anime wiederfindet?^^


----------



## Sempai02 (26. August 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich davon halten soll, wenn man das kompette Synchro Team von Chobits in einem anderen Anime wiederfindet?^^



Das ist normal. Viele Synchro-Studios verwenden die Selben Leute für jeden ihrer Anime, deshalb findet man diese Leute laufend wieder. Zerstört meiner Meinung nach viel Atmosphäre, vor allem auch deshalb, weil die heutigen Synchro-Leute im Gegensatz zu denen vor 20 Jahren im Animebereich absolut nicht in der Lage sind, Charakter stimmungsvoll zu sprechen. Deshalb: *Finger weg von deutschen Synchros, hin zum japanischen Originalton mit deutschem Untertitel!*


----------



## Vakeros (26. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sasuke=naruto > itachi > orochimaru > kakashi > all



reden wir von naruto oder shipuuden?
naruto:
itachi>sasuke>onetail naruto>orochimaru>tsunade=jiraya>kakashi=kabuto

shippuden:
keine ahnung^^


----------



## Mondryx (26. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das ist normal. Viele Synchro-Studios verwenden die Selben Leute für jeden ihrer Anime, deshalb findet man diese Leute laufend wieder. Zerstört meiner Meinung nach viel Atmosphäre, vor allem auch deshalb, weil die heutigen Synchro-Leute im Gegensatz zu denen vor 20 Jahren im Animebereich absolut nicht in der Lage sind, Charakter stimmungsvoll zu sprechen. Deshalb: *Finger weg von deutschen Synchros, hin zum japanischen Originalton mit deutschem Untertitel!*



Der Meinung bin ich Grundsätzlich auch, nur bei Veoh hab ich den Kram nur mit Spanischem Sub gefunden, daher halt auf Deutsch, is besser als nix.


----------



## Zez (26. August 2008)

WIE, wie kann man mehr als 1 Folge FLCL am Stück anschauen? Das ist so karnk oO


----------



## Kangrim (26. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> WIE, wie kann man mehr als 1 Folge FLCL am Stück anschauen? Das ist so karnk oO



Öhm was ist FLCL?


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLCL
zum glück ist wiki nur was für cheater^^


----------



## Kangrim (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLCL
> zum glück ist wiki nur was für cheater^^



Ach hab ich schonmal was von gehört. Hört sich für mich aber zu strange an.^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2008)

Wem FLCL gefallen hat, dem darf ich an dieser Stelle auch noch Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi (&#12450;&#12505;&#12494;&#27211; &#39764;&#27861;&#9734;&#21830;&#24215;&#34903; Abenobashi Mah&#333; Sh&#333;tengai) ans Herz legen. 

Völlig verrückt und für einige Lacher gut.


----------



## Zez (26. August 2008)

Wo ist mein Schandmaulfanboy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber deinen Anime werde ich mir ansehen, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wo ist mein Schandmaulfanboy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war ein Sonderbanner, zu Ehren des 10-jährigen Jubiläums von Schandmaul. Jetzt gibts wieder LFG.


----------



## Zez (27. August 2008)

Hast du ein Jahr lang den Avatar gehabt?


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

lol noxiel hat jetzt wieder seine alte signatur udn ava^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

fand die schandmaul sig passender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fand die schandmaul sig passender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kann ich so unterschreiben. Btw Minas guck mal ich hab deine sigi bei mir wieder drin^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Kennt wer von euch das Anime "lucky star"?

wenn ja weil ich mich frage ob konata da Wow zockt weil sie die selben begriffe benutzt und im spiel auch so ähnlich abläuf ....


Konata : ich pull und  tank den eben

irgendein ander : schaffste das ?

konata: lololololol


und wenn sie von ihrem onlien rollenspiel redet

"zum glück muss ich in den ferien nicht  das geschwaffel der lehrerin anhören"

"ich höre (sehe) sie jeden tag" (konata)

"wo?"

"zocken in in der selben party in einem rollenspiel, sie spielt eine magierin und ich spiele ein tank. Und ich muss dann imemr die mobs pullen" (konata)


deswegen denk ich das sie wow spielt oder (vielicht) ragnarok online aber ich bin mir mehr bei wow sicher.....

wird es später vielicht ehrwähnt was für ein online rollenspiel sie zockt?

oder wird es nur vermutungen geben da? o0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Gibts das auf deutsch wenn ja Giev Link bitte wills ankuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also Lucky star


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

bei myvideo sind die ersten 5 folgen mit deutschem untertitel (mehr hab ich auch net angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

hab mir mal den Anime zu DNA² angeschaut, aber der Manga ist 100 mal besser >.< Der Anime war eine echte entäuschung -.-"


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> hab mir mal den Anime zu DNA² angeschaut, aber der Manga ist 100 mal besser >.< Der Anime war eine echte entäuschung -.-"



Der Megaplayboy war in der Realität wohl ehr in China tätig xD


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das kann ich so unterschreiben. Btw Minas guck mal ich hab deine sigi bei mir wieder drin^^



du hast mich ja angeschrieben und gefragt wie du es machst *hihi*

@zez .. jo dna war ne entäuschung -.-^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2008)

zez ich krieg augenkrebs wegen deiner sig-.-


----------



## tschilpi (29. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> zez ich krieg augenkrebs wegen deiner sig-.-


Magst du keine Po's ?


----------



## Qonix (29. August 2008)

So was kann man per PM regeln!
Das hat hier nichts zu suchen. Geh wo anders spamen.


----------



## Mondryx (30. August 2008)

Guckt euch das mal an. Ich find die kleine Katze einfach nur knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.cafe-anime.de/anime-und-manga/s...-gersub-37-100/


----------



## JimJam (30. August 2008)

LoL* Auf der einen Seite sieht die schon ganz niedlich aus, aber auf der anderen bekomme ich irgendwie Angst vor der. (O_o) Die schaut einen so an, als ob sie dich gleich anspringt finde ich
JimJam


----------



## JimJam (30. August 2008)

Sorry hatte irgendwie zweimal auf den Button geklickt, nachdem ich noch was korrigiert hatte, daher der Doppelpost.

EDIT: Dann zeige ich hier wenigstens mal direkt die Katze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2008)

was ist grad die letzte shippudden folge? 77 oder so?


----------



## Mondryx (30. August 2008)

Folge 73 ist Donnerstag in Japan gelaufen und seit gestern mit Englischem Sub zu gucken...


----------



## JimJam (30. August 2008)

Hier ist es auf der offiziellen Seite auch nochmal in den News zu sehen. Klick mich
MfG JimJam


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2008)

aso dan bin ich leider durch )=
und wieder n anemie fertiggeschaut
ranma 1/2 &#8730;
naruto &#8730;
naruto shipudden(derzeit) &#8730;
hellsing ø

puh na dann mal los


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Schau mir zur Zeit die 2. Staffel von Code Geass an.
Sehr sehr guter Anime.

Wer auf Mechas steht und auf die Clamp Optik, wird
hier seinen Spass haben.

Aktuell läuft in Japan noch die 2. Staffel.


Intro aus Staffel 1:
http://vimeo.com/919592


----------



## Sempai02 (31. August 2008)

Ich habe getsern mit Jura Tripper begonnen und werde ab nächster Woche nach Angelic Layer mit Sailor Moon anfangen. Im Oktober kommt dann erst einmal GitS-SAC dran.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

kann es sein das es da auch solche Roboter gibt die mit dem gehirn gesteuert werden und die schmerzen übertragen wird? (hab mir nur das intro von code Geas angeschaut :>)

weil ich grad neon genesis evangelion anschaue wo es um totesengel (riesige monster ungefähr 50meter groß) geht die ,die erde engreifen udn das nerv team mit ihren riesenroboter gegen die kämpfen (die mit dem gehirn gesteuert werden udn die schmerzen übetragen wird zbs wenn der engel dem roboter ein arm bricht dann bekommt der pilot die gleichen schmerzen)


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

würdet ihr mir den anime FLCL empfehlen?


----------



## Mondryx (31. August 2008)

Wenn du eine Ader fürs Extreme hast, dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. August 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal das von vielen gehasste Ikki tousen dragon girls angefangen und finde es ehrlichgesagt garnicht mal so schlecht. xD Die Comedie ist sehr gut und die Mutter ist ja mal geil xD


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2008)

Ist die Serie wirklich so verhasst? Ich lese den Manga und find's klasse. Den Anime konnte ich bisher nicht komplett sehen, das verschmerze ich aber, da der Zeichenstil im Manga etwas "detaillierter" ist.

Und im Gegensatz zu Tenjo Tenge weist die Serie bei weitem nicht soviele Füller auf. Da geht es Schlag auf Schlag.


----------



## Kangrim (31. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist die Serie wirklich so verhasst? Ich lese den Manga und find's klasse. Den Anime konnte ich bisher nicht komplett sehen, das verschmerze ich aber, da der Zeichenstil im Manga etwas "detaillierter" ist.
> 
> Und im Gegensatz zu Tenjo Tenge weist die Serie bei weitem nicht soviele Füller auf. Da geht es Schlag auf Schlag.



Also ich hab bisher viele negative feedbacks gelesen aber das sind wahrscheinlich die die angst haben, das ihre Eltern bei einem der massigen pantyshots ins Zimmer kommen. xD
Mangas sind ja meist besser als die Animes aber die gehen meist so ewig lang und das kann ich mir leider nicht leisten. ^^


----------



## Zez (31. August 2008)

FLCL kann ich Leuten empfehlen, welche den Humor von zbs Mundstuhl oder Badesalz verstehen, oder Filme wie "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss" mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. August 2008)

Ritter der Kokosnuss ist derbe gut. Bin mir aber trozdem nicht sicher ob ichs mir anschauen werde. xD


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kann es sein das es da auch solche Roboter gibt die mit dem gehirn gesteuert werden und die schmerzen übertragen wird? (hab mir nur das intro von code Geas angeschaut :>)
> 
> weil ich grad neon genesis evangelion anschaue wo es um totesengel (riesige monster ungefähr 50meter groß) geht die ,die erde engreifen udn das nerv team mit ihren riesenroboter gegen die kämpfen (die mit dem gehirn gesteuert werden udn die schmerzen übetragen wird zbs wenn der engel dem roboter ein arm bricht dann bekommt der pilot die gleichen schmerzen)



Ne nicht wirklich.
Der Plot den man in der ersten Folge sieht:

Britannien beherrscht 1/3 der ganzen Welt, auch Japan wurde von Britannien erobert und heisst nurnoch Area11.
Wie man es aus besetzten Ländern kennt, gibt es noch rege Untergrundzellen, welche Terrorakte ausüben.

In einen solchen gerät Lelouch der Hauptchara und erhält die Fähigkeit bei Blickkontakt in das Gehrin von Personen
einzudringen und sie Handlungen ausüben zu lassen.

Das im groben so die Handlung von Episode 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal das von vielen gehasste Ikki tousen dragon girls angefangen und finde es ehrlichgesagt garnicht mal so schlecht. xD Die Comedie ist sehr gut und die Mutter ist ja mal geil xD


Ikki Tousen is ja mal obergeil^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

jo seXyy ikki


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo seXyy ikki


tztztz ich dachte eher an die fesselnde story aber du -.-

komm lieber icq online mir is langweilig


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

kann nid muss archi killen den gammel mob .. ica on = 20 deppen die mich anspammen

naja story .. ok halbwegs .. aber die bunnys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kann nid muss archi killen den gammel mob .. ica on = 20 deppen die mich anspammen
> 
> naja story .. ok halbwegs .. aber die bunnys
> 
> ...


^^ jaja das weibsvolk

ich spamm allein schon für 20 das müssen also 40 sein

ich zieh mir jetzt mal FLCL rein das is das mit dem Roboter aus dem Kopf soweit ich wei naja 
btw: mit Deathnote bin ich immer noch nicht fertig ich quäle mich durch folge 33


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

du ? .. glaub mir da gibts leute die spammen schlimmer ..
und welche bei denen MUSS ich antworten .. tt bonus etc ..
fclcl ist gar nid soo schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. September 2008)

Furi Curi!
Furicurifuricurifuricurifuricurifuricurifuricurifuricurifuricuri


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Einer der abgedrehtesten und völlig bescheuertesten Anime die je produziert wurden.

edit: Also im guten Sinne. Man kann sich echt kaputt lachen über diesen Anime.


----------



## JimJam (1. September 2008)

Kennt jemand Earth Girl Arjuna? Fande den Anime damals immer irgendwie klasse, aber der wird ja wohl anscheinend nicht mehr ausgestrahlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JimJam


----------



## Sempai02 (1. September 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Earth Girl Arjuna? Fande den Anime damals immer irgendwie klasse, aber der wird ja wohl anscheinend nicht mehr ausgestrahlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand den Anime etwas merkwürdig mit diesem Umweltschutz-Gedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. September 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Earth Girl Arjuna? Fande den Anime damals immer irgendwie klasse, aber der wird ja wohl anscheinend nicht mehr ausgestrahlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war das der anime mit dem mädel die en bogen ahtte und zu einem geist werden konnte? wenn ja..der ging so fand ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich brauch ne manga emphelung..einfach in den raum werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas wie death note oder fma wäre gut^^


----------



## Kira-kun (1. September 2008)

Gantz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

love hina ^^ hat auch sone misa dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur halt ohne mord und buch und räzel .. aber hat auch solche girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ändlich *g*


----------



## Sempai02 (1. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Gantz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fand sogar ich zu krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. September 2008)

keine love story bitte^^ gantz..da lese ich lieber den manga, habe mich mal erkundigt und diese punktevergabe gib im anime ja gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

afaik ist love hina ein hentai .. tse ..


----------



## Klunker (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> afaik ist love hina ein hentai .. tse ..



Oo wat iuch hatte alle folgen plus die specials waren ca 20 gb groß, hbe die aber nie gesehen..das sit kein hentai stink normle love story mir ecchi und harem..soweit ich weiß


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

"Vagabond" kann ich noch empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hoffe, ich hab's richtig geschrieben.^^)


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo wat iuch hatte alle folgen plus die specials waren ca 20 gb groß, hbe die aber nie gesehen..das sit kein hentai stink normle love story mir ecchi und harem..soweit ich weiß


gibt 2 versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. September 2008)

Das Love Hina das ich kenne, ist zu 100% kein Hentai, ausser evt für den Papst :>


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

würd ja link posten aber nox hat das nid gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. September 2008)

aso

meinst du die version mit dem dragon ball Porno..oder ach k.a es sol irgentsowas geben   mit nem typ mit ner brille und einer brünette doer so


----------



## Korgor (1. September 2008)

Hmm, was habe ich denn oft angeschaut...

Burst Angel
Dragon Ball(z)
One Piece
...

Burst Angel eindeutig Platz 1

Ist zwar kein Manga/Anime aber: The Curse Of Monkey Island !!! <3


----------



## JimJam (2. September 2008)

Ist zwar nicht direkt das selbe, aber wie wäre es mit Bleach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

wenn dir dragonball gefällt evtl bleech + shaman king 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat auch was mit bäm bäm zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> aso
> 
> meinst du die version mit dem dragon ball Porno..oder ach k.a es sol irgentsowas geben   mit nem typ mit ner brille und einer brünette doer so



w00t? ne -.-^^


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

Der mit Brille und Brünette, wenn ich richtig liege ist der Love Hina-Hentai wo sie sich im Fernseher einen Dragonball Porn reinziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kennt hier eigentlich wer Princess Princess?
Ist nicht wirklich so der Manga für Jungs, aber ich fand ich einfach zum tot lachen.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

ach der .. omg der ist sooo schlecht !
ne mein eigenlich die mangas .. da gibts ganz viele die doll sind ..


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Hmm, was habe ich denn oft angeschaut...
> 
> Burst Angel
> Dragon Ball(z)
> ...






JimJam schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht direkt das selbe, aber wie wäre es mit Bleach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn dir dragonball gefällt evtl bleech + shaman king
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alles schon durch gesehen  und one piece bin ich der story weit voraus..genau wie bei naruto. bleach joah auch schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> alles schon durch gesehen  und one piece bin ich der story weit voraus.



Das musst du erläutern. Hast du eine Zeitmaschine?


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

der deutschen story *g* bin auf dem japanischen stand der dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

daher werde ich mir den anime net angucken..wo sind die eigentlich? ist der bär schon aufgetaucht?


----------



## Kangrim (2. September 2008)

Kennt jemand das Mädchen auf diesem Bild und weiß aus welchem Anime die stammt? Ich kann euch nur Kooh als Stichwort geben hab ich irgendwie im zusammenhang damit gelesen hab aber leider nichts gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

irgentwas mit 

Pirate Girl Kooh - PANGYA 

musste mal googeln^^

hb ekooh mal bei google eingegeben^^


----------



## Mondryx (2. September 2008)

Find vom Zeichenstil hat das Mädel ähnlichkeit mit Shana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

jap das bild hat was^^   kennt wer grenadier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. September 2008)

Schade, es gibt anscheinend keine so guten Wallpaper mehr von der da oben :/




Klunker schrieb:


> jap das bild hat was^^   kennt wer grenadier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja kenn ich und das nachladen ist einfach zu geil xD. Ich frag mich wie man auf die Idee kommt sowas zu machen.^^ Ich meine, man sitzt ja nicht im Garten und denkt:" Hmm vielleicht kann ich ja mit dem Busen nachladen" xD


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

ich dachte aUCH SO::MHM STORY EIGENTLICH GANZ GUT::dnn ha keine muniton mehr und plötlich wtf die patronen fligen aus ihrem ausschnitt Oo  

sry caps


----------



## Mondryx (2. September 2008)

Ja hab ich auch erst neulich geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ganz amüsant das ganze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so ne Oberweite mit 16 xD


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

die sit 16 Oo


----------



## Mondryx (2. September 2008)

Japp, in einer Folge wird doch dieser Rückblick gemacht wie sie lernt. Da wird gesagt das ganze is 6 Jahre her, und damals war sie 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

hab erst folge 1 gesehen..wollter erst gantz gucken aber putfile nunja...-.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Japp, in einer Folge wird doch dieser Rückblick gemacht wie sie lernt. Da wird gesagt das ganze is 6 Jahre her, und damals war sie 10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwo sagt sie ihr Alter auch konkret..kA mehr in welcher Folge das war...wie dem auch sei..ich fand die Serie ehr so naja


----------



## Mondryx (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hab erst folge 1 gesehen..wollter erst gantz gucken aber putfile nunja...-.-



Putfile Streams sind einfach n1... . Was gibts schöneres als einen Putfilme Stream mit Werbung der einem den Sub überblendet?


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

bei mir laden die überhaupt ent..zumindest bei gantz  da lob ich mit den player von grenadier oder ful metal alchemist udn sowas^^


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Putfileuse = Buguse-INC


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

guckt mal was ich gefunden habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... was hält ihr davon?


----------



## Mondryx (2. September 2008)

Das lässt Kakashi gleich in einem ganz anderen Licht stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das denn echt, oder blos ne Photoshop Kreation?


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Das lässt Kakashi gleich in einem ganz anderen Licht stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja eben das interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

kakashi ohne maske eben^^

müsste eigentlich photshop sein, soweit ich weiß hat er die noch etn abgenommen...^^


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kakashi ohne maske eben^^
> 
> müsste eigentlich photshop sein, soweit ich weiß hat er die noch etn abgenommen...^^



*ER* vielleicht nicht... =P


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

Yeah, heute ist endlich Hellsing Ulimate OVA IV gekommen.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Yeah, heute ist endlich Hellsing Ulimate OVA IV gekommen.



Hellsing....buaahhhrrr kann ich nicht ausstehen


----------



## drummen (2. September 2008)

Wieso? Die OVAs sind doch klasse :>

und en Originalbild von Kakashi ohne Maske gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2008)

Nahc dem ich die OVA gesehen habe, kann ich gut verstehen warum sie erst ab 18 Jahren erhältlich ist. Mal wieder eine super Folge und perfekt mit dem Manga übereinstimmend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich fand die Folge von Naruto so geil als sie versuchen heraus zu finden was eben unter dieser Maske von Kakashi ist. Bei der Folge hab ich mich echt halb tot gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich fand die Folge von Naruto so geil als sie versuchen heraus zu finden was eben unter dieser Maske von Kakashi ist. Bei der Folge hab ich mich echt halb tot gelacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so geil was für kranke gedanken die 3 hatten ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2008)

Das mit der Nudelsupper was so geil.

Kakashi: "Ach jaaa?"

Alle drei: *grins*

Und das glaub 3 oder 4 mal mit diversen Fallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barangar (3. September 2008)

Das wird ein Fake sein, denk ich. Die werden sich den Running Gag mit der Maske noch ein wenig aufheben^^


Vielleicht stammt des aber auch aus nem Encounter mit Tobi der in Shippunden ja irgendwann bald mal auftauchen wird, denk ich (oder schon is, schau momentan keine Animes im netz^^)


mal ne andere Frage, fährt wer von euch zur Connichi?^^


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Barangar schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage, fährt wer von euch zur Connichi?^^



Aye, die Tickets kamen gestern an und wurden bereits im Safe hinterlegt. Drei Tage Jubel, Trubel, Heiterkeit sowie Anime, Cosplay und Händlerraum. Ich bin bereit!


----------



## Barangar (3. September 2008)

ja, meine müssten auch schon da sein^^


weiß du schon was über Guests und Concerts? Die website gab nich so viel her.


----------



## Sempai02 (3. September 2008)

Barangar schrieb:


> ja, meine müssten auch schon da sein^^
> 
> 
> weiß du schon was über Guests und Concerts? Die website gab nich so viel her.



Ich komme zwar knapp südlich von Kassel her (eine Stunde Fahrzeit), doch fahre ich nicht hin . Ich habe nämlich leider bei meinen (zu wenigen Freunden) keinen Animefan drunter und sonst kenne ich auch keinen anderen Fan – das ist eindeutig der Nachteil an Zurückgezogenheit und wie 2005 alleine da herumlaufen will ich auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich komme zwar knapp südlich von Kassel her (eine Stunde Fahrzeit), doch fahre ich nicht hin . Ich habe nämlich leider bei meinen (zu wenigen Freunden) keinen Animefan drunter und sonst kenne ich auch keinen anderen Fan – das ist eindeutig der Nachteil an Zurückgezogenheit und wie 2005 alleine da herumlaufen will ich auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum trefft ihr euch nicht einfach du, Barangar und Noxiel?


----------



## Barangar (3. September 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht, bin schon fest verplant in nem Jahrestreffen mit Freunden und ner Geburtstagsfeier^^*


----------



## Eisphoenix (4. September 2008)

Mich kann man eigentlich schon als Otaku bezeichnen, habe über 130 Animes(dabei habe ich OVAs und weiterführende Staffeln gar nicht mitgezählt) gesehen und auch paar Mangas gelesen, dazu etwas Japanischkenntnisse.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

ich hab da mal ne frage weis keiner von euch wna die neue staffel von OP kommt??


----------



## Eisphoenix (4. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage weis keiner von euch wna die neue staffel von OP kommt??



Meinst du auf deutsch?


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

Jop

Edit: auf Japanisch habe ich sie schon gesehen find sie ziemlich geil was Gecko Moria und co angeht


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

japanische ist ja auch noch nicht weiter -.- will den showdown sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /heul
denke wenn die japan staffel fertig ist kommt irgendwann die deutsche dann.

Abwarten und Tee trinken ...


----------



## Barangar (5. September 2008)

Klar, muss ja erstmal alles synchronisiert werden, und was RTL2 angeht, auch geschnitten^^



Freu mich schon auf die Con, neue Movies schaun, eventuell bissel Go spielen, und VIEL Geld ausgeben^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

auf youtube kan man schon etwas vom kampf sehen 

einfach Luffy vs gecko moria eingeben


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> auf youtube kan man schon etwas vom kampf sehen
> 
> einfach Luffy vs gecko moria eingeben


schon gesehn aber am meisten findet man auf www.opwiki.de oder www.op-wiki.de weis nimmer genau


----------



## Sempai02 (5. September 2008)

Ihr mit eurem OP ewig. Eben habe ich bei Angelic Layer den Halbfinalkampf Wizard (Ojiro) vs. Hikaru (Mizaki) gesehen. *Das* war richtig klasse, obwohl AL zu Beginn wie eine Art Yu-Gi-Oh erschein - nicht dass YGO schlecht wäre.


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2008)

wann kommt neue shippuddenfolge )=


----------



## Barangar (6. September 2008)

Angelic Layer war das mit den ferngesteuerten Puppen, die battlen oder?


----------



## Zez (6. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wann kommt neue shippuddenfolge )=


Nächsten Freitag :[


----------



## Sempai02 (6. September 2008)

Barangar schrieb:


> Angelic Layer war das mit den ferngesteuerten Puppen, die battlen oder?



Ja.


----------



## Mondryx (6. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag :[



Nö, am 04.09.08 ist eine neue Folge erschienen. Folge 74...hab die gestern schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am 18.09 gibts keine, dafür am 25.09 n Special!


----------



## Zez (6. September 2008)

Folge 74 hab ich auch gestern schon gesehen, deswegen sage ich ja, nächsten Freitag kommt Folge 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage zu One Piece.

Hab mir gestern mals das Spezial-dings-da angsehen. Also das Blaue. Und dann wird da ja über diverse Piraten berichtet. Nun habe ich dort gesehen das bei Ace und White Beard beim Zeichen, hinter dem Kopf mit dem Schnurrbart, noch einen Hackenkreuz gezeichent war. Ist das das original Zeichen? Wurde das im Anime und Manga für den europäischen Markt weg retuschiert?


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Weiss das keiner?


Ach ja, ich hab am Wochenende einen fantastischen Anime gesehen. Da ging es um einen Turm und Parallelwelten. Der Name war sehr lang und kompliziert. Werd dann heute Abend noch nach schauen und ihn dann posten. Kann ich wirklich nur allen empfehlen.


----------



## Klunker (8. September 2008)

Die Flagge von der Whitebeard wurde in Europa verändert. Die orginale Flagge hat hinter dem Totenkopf ein seitenverkehrtes Hakenkreuz, ein Swastika. 

*Wikipedia*

Eine Swastika (Sanskrit: &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367;&#2325;, m., svastika, „Glücksbringer“) ist ein Kreuzsymbol mit winkeligen oder gebogenen Enden. Solche Symbole sind in zahlreichen Formen seit etwa 6.000 Jahren auf vier Kontinenten nachgewiesen.[1] Die vier Enden können nach rechts oder links gerichtet, recht-, spitz-, flachwinkelig oder rundgebogen und mit Kreisen, Linien, Punkten oder Ornamenten verbunden sein. Eine einheitliche Bedeutung haben sie nicht.

Der Nationalsozialismus übernahm ein – hier auf der Spitze stehendes – nach rechts gewinkeltes Hakenkreuz als Symbol einer angenommenen Rasse von Ariern, machte es 1920 zum Parteizeichen der NSDAP und 1935 zur Flagge des Deutschen Reiches.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wort „Svastika“ setzt sich im Sanskrit aus den Silben su- („gut“) und asti (Substantiv zum Verb as- „sein“) zusammen. Es bedeutet wörtlich: das (zum) Gutsein (gehörige), das Heilbringende. Das Kompositum svasti- bedeutet schon im ältesten Sanskrit (dem Vedischen) „Heil, Segen“. Als Aussage wird es mit Alles ist gut übersetzt. Das Substantiv ist hier männlich („der Swastika“).[2] In deutschsprachiger Literatur wird es selten männlich oder sächlich, meist weiblich bezeichnet („die Swastika“).

Auf Lateinisch wurde das Symbol crux gammata oder gräzisiert Gammadion genannt, weil seine Winkel wie vier umgekehrte griechische Buchstaben Gamma aussehen.

Im Deutschen sind diese Begriffe ungebräuchlich. Das Symbol wird hier Sonnenrad, früher auch Winkelmaßkreuz, seit dem späten 19. Jahrhundert jedoch meist Hakenkreuz genannt.

Der Sanskritbegriff Swastika wird im englischen und französischen Sprachraum auch für völkische und nationalsozialistische Hakenkreuze verwendet.





Soweit alles geklärt? =)


----------



## Mondryx (8. September 2008)

@Qonix: Meinste "The Place Promised in Our Early Days" ? Der Film hat einen Turm und ist SEHRRRR GEIL!!!!^^


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Wäre möglich, hab den Titel nur auf Japanisch.

Kumo no Mukou, Yakusoku no Basho


----------



## Klunker (9. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Die Flagge von der Whitebeard wurde in Europa verändert. Die orginale Flagge hat hinter dem Totenkopf ein seitenverkehrtes Hakenkreuz, ein Swastika.
> 
> *Wikipedia*
> 
> ...





Wofür habe ich mir denn die Mühe gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  noch nicht mal en danke von dir Qonix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (9. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wäre möglich, hab den Titel nur auf Japanisch.
> 
> Kumo no Mukou, Yakusoku no Basho




Ja stimmt, hab eben bei Wikipedia nachgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Geil, ein Animethread über Kunst von Asiaten und es springen einem Hakenkreuze ins Gesicht. o_O
btw. Klunker, wusste gar nicht dass du Sanskrit kannst.


----------



## Klunker (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Geil, ein Animethread über Kunst von Asiaten und es springen einem Hakenkreuze ins Gesicht. o_O
> btw. Klunker, wusste gar nicht dass du Sanskrit kannst.



Das ist von wikipedia..ab dem Punkt "wikipedia". und nein ich kann kein Sanskrit^^


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Wofür habe ich mir denn die Mühe gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verzeihung

*verbeug*

Vielen Dank

*verbeug*


----------



## IchMagToast (9. September 2008)

88 seiten voll von anime-verrücktenxD

was ich so alles an anime mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- deathnote
- bleach
- naruto
- one piece

und natürlich der bekannteste anime meiner meinung nach:

- Dragon Ball(Z) DBZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gibts noch welche mit viel "BAAM" und wo die hauptcharackter so unglaublich viel blut in einem kampf verlieren, dass man mit dem blut locker 10 steife elefanten-sch**** füllen könnte?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> 88 seiten voll von anime-verrücktenxD
> 
> was ich so alles an anime mag
> 
> ...


du bist nicht zufällig black muffin oder?


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> gibts noch welche mit viel "BAAM" und wo die hauptcharackter so unglaublich viel blut in einem kampf verlieren, dass man mit dem blut locker 10 steife elefanten-sch**** füllen könnte?


Tenjo Tenge

Da gibts neben viel "BAAM" auch noch Titten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tenjo Tenge
> 
> Da gibts neben viel "BAAM" auch noch Titten.
> 
> ...



Naja, bei TT gibt es mehr Titten als Blut. Leider endet der Anime mittendrin, der Manga ist schon ein ganzes Stück weiter -.-


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Wo ihr schon beim Thema «Titten» seid: Bei Anime haben die Weiber immer Hängetitten.


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wo ihr schon beim Thema «Titten» seid: Bei Anime haben die Weiber immer Hängetitten.


Aber erst bei sehr grossen, sonst sind alle recht straff. Ich fand die von Grenadier voll übertrieben und vorallem wie sie dort imemr die Muntion rausgeholt hat. Aber in der ersten Folge, das verstecken in der Quelle unter den Titten war zum kaputt lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich steh ja auf riesen Titten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiles Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

apropos titten bin gestern auf das gestossen und ist echt lustig^^

Kanokon

was ich sonst noch so an animes mag(achtung könnte länger werden)

Hellsing

Bleach

Naruto

Elfenlied

Black lagoon

Tenjo Tenge

Azumanga Daioh

Afro Samurai

Burst angel

Chrono Crusade

Cowboy Bebop

Dears

Death note

Devil May Cry

Ergo Proxy

Fate Stay Night

Full Metal Panic! (vor allem Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu^^)

FLCL


das  sind ma n paar hab aba noch mehr aber will hier net ne ganze seite füllen...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Darf ich an dieser Stelle einmal anstatt Afro Samurai , Samurai Champloo empfehlen?

ist sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir die ganzen ( leider nur 23 folge ) mehrmals hintereinander angeschaut , und man bekommt einfach lachkrämpfe >.<

Die fights sind auch recht nett und die Musik ist göttlich!


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

hab ich schon gesehn^^

könnt wie gesacht noch etwa doppelt so viele animes aufzählen^^


----------



## Sempai02 (10. September 2008)

Es stimmt schon, dass die Mädels mit den Riesendingern zwar nett anzuschauen sind, es aber eigentlich doch zuviel Vorbau ist. Wenn ich z.B. Maya und Chii vergleiche, dann würde ich eher Chii wählen, da es bei ihr einfach passender aussieht. Zierliche Körper und doppel-D wäre im RL auch nichts für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

joa ich finde den vorbau der meisten anime ladys auch zu gross.... n gutes beispiel is echt grenadier das sieht einfach nur unnatürlich aus.. aba egal der rest der serie ist nett^^


----------



## Kangrim (10. September 2008)

Riesendinger mag ich auch nicht so aber naja.^^
Ich bin letztens auf "Welcome to the N.H.K" gestoßen hab mir bisher aber nur die erste Folge angeschaut. Bin sehr begeistert davon.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Also ,  wenns im RL Frauen mit solchen Eutern geben würde , die auch so straff stehen , hätte ich null problemo damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten ist n B-Cup schon korrekt


----------



## IchMagToast (10. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du bist nicht zufällig black muffin oder?



nein, obwohl ich muffins mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also ,  wenns im RL Frauen mit solchen Eutern geben würde , die auch so straff stehen , hätte ich null problemo damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


B??  Was willst denn mit B??   Da kannst ja grad so gut ein Truthahn poppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (10. September 2008)

näh diese dicken dinger sehn einfach furchtbar aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja geschackssache^^

naja was mag ich denn so für animes...
devil may cry
death note
d.grey-man
bleach
dragonball(z)
shaman king
black cat
hitman reborn
one piece
yuyu hakusho
naruto
prince of tennis
trinity blood
gungrave
hunter x hunter
buso renkin
X
air gear
.hack roots
.hack sign
.hack legend of the twilight
hellsing
code geass
fate stay night
noir
canditade for goddes
ragnarok the animation
trigun
vampire knight

puh das is ne lange liste^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> B??  Was willst denn mit B??   Da kannst ja grad so gut ein Truthahn poppen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




>.<

naja wenn ich gaaaaaaaaaanz ehrlich bin , ist mir die genaue größe scheißegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie müssen meine handfläche gut ausfüllen und schön straff sein - der rest ist wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw : ich mag toast ist mit sicherheit der muffin ^.^


----------



## Sempai02 (10. September 2008)

Es kommt auf das Mädel drauf. Ein zierliches Mädel mit D -> nicht schön. Ein normales Mädel mit B -> zu wenig

@Manoroth  

Och, mach dir keine Sorgen. Dank Leuten wie dir wird es auch bald bei xy-loads keine neuen Anime mehr geben,da sich durch ausbleibende Gewinne noch mehr Vertreiber in Deutschland zurückziehen (haben ja schon einige große gemacht). Also viel Spaß beim 235315. schauen bekannter Anime und immer schön dran denken: Die paar gesparten Euro verhindern eine Menge Spß mit neuen Serien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Es kommt auf das Mädel drauf. Ein zierliches Mädel mit D -> nicht schön. Ein normales Mädel mit B -> zu wenig
> 
> @Manoroth
> 
> ...



bekannte animes hab ich schon alle durch ich schau in letzter zeit eher unbekanntere(also in europa unbekannte)^^

und anime loads machn das iwie so halb legal^^ also bewegen sich in ner grauzohne


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. September 2008)

Hallo 

Ich suche einen Anime über das schulleben. highschool etc etc einfach sowas in dieser richtung
einfach ne nette kleine geschichte.

er soll komplett in deutsch sein und lustig sein. aber nicht übertriieben lustig.

Da sehr viele von euch Animes kucken hoffe ich ihr könnt mir ein Paar Tipps geben.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2008)

A: gibts nen riesigen Thread der nur für Animes da is... dort zu fragen wär Kuhl!

B: versuchs mit Shoolrumbel


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. September 2008)

so hab mir mal die site davon angesehen /ne fanseite von fangirls lol/ und muss sagenvom eindruck her ganz gut Danke dir.

hat sonst noch jemand vorschläge?


----------



## Kangrim (10. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> so hab mir mal die site davon angesehen /ne fanseite von fangirls lol/ und muss sagenvom eindruck her ganz gut Danke dir.
> 
> hat sonst noch jemand vorschläge?



Green green vieleicht, aber da kommt gerne mal ein bisschen haut zum vorschein falls es dich nicht stört.^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Great Teacher Onizuka

das ist eine der geilsten serien was schule etc angeht^^

oder Kanokon ist auch net schlecht sehe ich gerade

tenjo tenge hat auch entfernt was mit schule zu tun^^


----------



## Kangrim (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Great Teacher Onizuka
> 
> das ist eine der geilsten serien was schule etc angeht^^
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott wie konnte ich nur GTO vergessen xD


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott wie konnte ich nur GTO vergessen xD



hab mich echt gefragt wiso das noch niemand erwähnt hat^^ das is der schul anime schlecht hin^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. September 2008)

gut dann schaue ich das mal kann nur halbtags beta spielen musss mic mit meinem freund abwechseln wisst ihr aufjedenfall danke für die antworten.


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2008)

GTO gibts doch nicht in Deutsch (also gesprochen) oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Kangrim (11. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> GTO gibts doch nicht in Deutsch (also gesprochen) oder hab ich was verpasst?



Echt? Sry immer wenn ich Deutschen untertietel lese weiß ich später nichtmehr, ob ich ihn in Deutsch gesehen hab oder einfach nur den Untertietel gelesen xD


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Echt? Sry immer wenn ich Deutschen untertietel lese weiß ich später nichtmehr, ob ich ihn in Deutsch gesehen hab oder einfach nur den Untertietel gelesen xD



mir gehts da ändlich^^ aber ich mag sowiso lieber untertitel lesn mit jap dub^^ is halt autentischer


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gehts da ändlich^^ aber ich mag sowiso lieber untertitel lesn mit jap dub^^ is halt autentischer


Na dann reichts ja den Manga zu lesen. Wofur Anime gucken wenn man sowieso nur am lesen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Wir hatten es ja mal von Grenadier. Also das ist doch nice. *sabber*

http://z0r.de/?id=263


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> so hab mir mal die site davon angesehen /ne fanseite von fangirls lol/ und muss sagenvom eindruck her ganz gut Danke dir.
> 
> hat sonst noch jemand vorschläge?



kann dir auch azumanga daioh empfehlen is auch ganz lustig und is über das schulleben^^



@Qonix

hab gestern angefangen auch grenadier anzugucken ziemlich gutes anime (btw wenn sie schiest sehen die brüste extrem groß aus o0)


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ihre brüste SIND sehr gross^^

mir persönlich etwas zu gross aba sonst is die story gut


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde solche doppel D brüste braucht man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich finde solche doppel D brüste braucht man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> doch doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene C reicht aus aber sowas is einfach nur idiotisch weil man die brüst ja nicht mehr *hust* packen *hust* kann


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nene C reicht aus aber sowas is einfach nur idiotisch weil man die brüst ja nicht mehr *hust* packen *hust* kann


Ich hab sehr grosse Hände. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

;P

find den link von qnix dingens auf der letzten seite genz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub ich kuk mir den manga auch mal an *sabber* (oder wie man in japan sagen würde .. bäm blut aus nase xD <-- liebe den teil von japan serien )


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder wie man in japan sagen würde .. bäm blut aus nase xD <-- liebe den teil von japan serien )


Da errinnere ich mich immer an den Trick gegen den Unsichtbaren bei Jubaba in Dragonball und muss mich kaputt lachen.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

hehe jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber qonix hat ne gute frauenwahl ;P
aber anime frauen sind leider noch nicht real :O sonst Wtb [nami] (in den späteren folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber qonix hat ne gute frauenwahl ;P
> 
> aber anime frauen sind leider noch nicht real :O sonst Wtb [nami] (in den späteren folgen
> 
> ...


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ui, mit Nami und Robin einen Dreier. Und Robin mit ihren vielen Händen kann einem sicher geil verwöhnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Vieleicht sollten wir das thema wechseln bevor ihr alle über ihre anime sex fantasien redet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

*träum*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nunja .. es beliben animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw schonmal aufgefallen dass nami in den letzten folgen grössere dinger hat als am anfang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *träum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aber ich schaue net so drauf ^^


ps: hab eigendlich keien anime sex fantasien selbst bei strawberry panic nichtmal ..........o0


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw schonmal aufgefallen dass nami in den letzten folgen grössere dinger hat als am anfang?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup, Namis und Robins Brüste werden von Staffel zu Staffel grösser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kann sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja gibt welche die lassen sich auspeitschen und zahlen dafür und manche mögen animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedem das seine.

aber wenigstens bemerkt qonix was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Tja gibt welche die lassen sich auspeitschen und zahlen dafür und manche mögen animes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag ja schon animes aber nicht auf die art und weise o0^^


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Das nennt man dann ja auch Hentais. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

wie gesagt jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich bleib dabei freundin > anime 

und wer träumt nicht von einem perfekten partner? 

Ein pc gibt dir was du brauchst
er zeigt dir was du sehen willst
er gibt dir was du willst
Nur kannst du den pc nicht f..en (der text is von unserem gildenleader .. ok bisle länger aber das ist die zusammenfassung ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr gehört nicht zu solchen typen oO...: http://z0r.de/?id=415


----------



## Sempai02 (12. September 2008)

Das ist doch kein Wunder, dass viele Animemädels einem Kerl gut gefallen. Sie werden schließlich extra so gezeichnet und ihr Charakter so entwickelt. Dazu in der japanischen Tonspur eine süße Stimme und schon werden die Instinkte von Kerlen voll aktiviert, egal ob bei eher körperlich netten Animemädels (z.B. Aya Natsume) oder bei eher charakterlich netten Animemädels (z.B. Chii). Im Gegensatz sind ja auch die Kerle bei Shojo-Anime den Bedürfnissen der Frauen angepasst (nett, romantisch, gutaussehend,etc.).  Und wenn ich sehe, wie mancher weiblicher Anime-Fan die Animekerle bejubelt und anschmachtet, dann stehe ich mir als Kerl auch das Recht bei den Animemädels ein. 

Da finde ich auch den Anime Chobits ganz nett, der ein wenig die Richtung "Perfekte Partner in Form eines PCs aussuchen können und damit die echten Menschen vernachlässigen." beleuchtet.


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll ich das als sigi nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee ich mag deine jetzige Sig.^^


----------



## Vakeros (15. September 2008)

*den thread mal aus den tiefen des buffedforums raussuch*
hey leute ich hab ein problem:
ich hb neulich einen anime gesehen der echt interessant aussah habe aber vergessen wie er heißt.
ich weiß leider nicht worum es in dem anime geht aber ich versuch mal den anime zu beschreiben:
es war ein eher düsterer anime.es gab einen typen der war ganz in rot und hatte einen spitzen hexenhut auf(nein es war weder alucard noch dante noch vash the stampede)Der Typ hatte ein Schwert und kam aus einem Sarg
das ist leider alles an das ich mich erinnern kann.
vielleicht kennt ja einer den anime und kann mir sagen wie er heißt


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is das nicht aus dem Anime "Grenadier"?


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Is das nicht aus dem Anime "Grenadier"?


Doch ist es ;>


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Doch ist es ;>



wusst ichs hab das anime erst gestern zu ende geschaut :>


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wusst ichs hab das anime erst gestern zu ende geschaut :>


Das sollten die Brüste aber eigentlich noch gut in Erinnerung sein. =P


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Das sollten die Brüste aber eigentlich noch gut in Erinnerung sein. =P



Die haben mich da immer gestört weil die irgendwie....zu groß waren o0


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Die haben mich da immer gestört weil die irgendwie....zu groß waren o0


Ach egal... ich lebe eh nach dem Motte "immer rein mit den Vitaminen" XD


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Ach egal... ich lebe eh nach dem Motte "immer rein mit den Vitaminen" XD



lol^^

btw: guck dir mein titel an dann weiß du wiso ich das sag das die zu groß sind ^^


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> lol^^
> 
> btw: guck dir mein titel an dann weiß du wiso ich das sag das die zu groß sind ^^



Ich muss mich dir anschließen. Sowas find ich nichtmehr sexy, aber es hat gut zum comedy Teil dazugetragen.^^


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> lol^^
> 
> btw: guck dir mein titel an dann weiß du wiso ich das sag das die zu groß sind ^^


jep hat schon was da sag ich nur... postcounter pushn =P


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich muss mich dir anschließen. Sowas find ich nichtmehr sexy, aber es hat gut zum comedy Teil dazugetragen.^^



Genau! am besten ist natürlich in der ersten folge wo er ( der samurei kämpfer) sich in ihrer titten versteckt...^^


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> jep hat schon was da sag ich nur... postcounter pushn =P



Weißt du, dass der Link zu deinem Ei nichtmehr funktioniert?


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Weißt du, dass der Link zu deinem Ei nichtmehr funktioniert?


Und ob der noch funktioniert. Wenns beim ersten Mal nicht, dann halt beim zweiten


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Und ob der noch funktioniert. Wenns beim ersten Mal nicht, dann halt beim zweiten


Achso auf die Schrift xD. Ich dachte man muss aufs Bild klicken^^

Edit meint ich habe ihn heute schon gefüttert :/

@topic An irgendeinen Anime erinnert mich grenadier aber ich komm nicht drauf an welchen x.x


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

WTF ist Kamehasutra? o_O!!
Ihr seid doch alle krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> WTF ist Kamehasutra? o_O!!
> Ihr seid doch alle krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> WTF ist Kamehasutra? o_O!!
> Ihr seid doch alle krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF...


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> WTF ist Kamehasutra? o_O!!
> Ihr seid doch alle krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guck mal bei googel nach dann weiß du was kamasutra (schreibt man es so?) ist


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Guck mal bei googel nach dann weiß du was kamasutra (schreibt man es so?) ist


Das ist Hans. Er macht Rechtschreibflames und hat deshalb keine Freunde.


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Guck mal bei googel nach dann weiß du was kamasutra (schreibt man es so?) ist



Ich glaub das kamehasutra sollte eine anspielung auf dragonball sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich glaub das kamehasutra sollte eine anspielung auf dragonball sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Habt ihr schon die Krachiche im Bodenlosen gesehen die Bowling mit Fallschirmen spielen?


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die Krachiche im Bodenlosen gesehen die Bowling mit Fallschirmen spielen?



Ähm ich versteh den Satz nicht so ganz sry xD


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich glaub das kamehasutra sollte eine anspielung auf dragonball sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ajo ...
und mal mittermeier zitiert "bienen und blüten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ajo ...
> und mal mittermeier zitiert "bienen und blüten"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß was Kamasutra ist! btw: Pokemon ist doch kuuuuuhl xD nein Scherz ich bin einfach nur gespannt was aus dem Teil kommt ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

ich hab ihm gift gefüttert .. wenns das gäbe^^
You feed the Stolen Soul to Garma <-- langweilig -.-


----------



## Mondryx (15. September 2008)

Ich guck zur Zeit Magister Negi Magi Negima. Ist ganz lustig, aber wirkt wesentlich erwachsener im Vergleich zur ersten Staffel. Der Humor ist diesmal etwas anders verpackt, ich mag den aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich guck zur Zeit Magister Negi Magi Negima. Ist ganz lustig, aber wirkt wesentlich erwachsener im Vergleich zur ersten Staffel. Der Humor ist diesmal etwas anders verpackt, ich mag den aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Magister Negi Magi Negima hab ich noch net angeschaut guck grad Love Hina an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. September 2008)

Ich liebe Love Hina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War mein erster Anime den ich komplett gesehen habe. Vorallem is Naru so süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Guck das blos bis zum Ende! Ebenso Love Hina Again...ist echt wert gesehen zu werden. Meine Meinung zumindest zu dem Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt wieder an Jura Tripper und Sailor Moon dran und habe anschließend GitS-SAC und Cats Eye bzw. Kleine Prinzessin Sara (passt im Herbst immer gut) geplant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich glaub das kamehasutra sollte eine anspielung auf dragonball sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab Kamehasutra sogar schon gelesen - ist aber nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Mondryx (15. September 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ich hab Kamehasutra sogar schon gelesen - ist aber nicht zu empfehlen



Worum gehts da denn?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich guck zur Zeit Magister Negi Magi Negima. Ist ganz lustig, aber wirkt wesentlich erwachsener im Vergleich zur ersten Staffel. Der Humor ist diesmal etwas anders verpackt, ich mag den aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist ja nicht wirklich ne fortsetzung..ehr so ner art remake..aber irgendwie ist mir bei der hälfte der serie die lust vergangen den zu guge, bin erstmal auf bleach umgestiegen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

bleach ftw^^

aba leider hats auf al erst bis folge 74 oder so... hoffe da kommt bald n bomben update


----------



## Mondryx (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist ja nicht wirklich ne fortsetzung..ehr so ner art remake..aber irgendwie ist mir bei der hälfte der serie die lust vergangen den zu guge, bin erstmal auf bleach umgestiegen ^^



Ja ich war auch zu erst verwirrt als ich die ersten beiden Folgen gesehen habe. Allerdings ist die Story soweit ab von der "ersten" Staffel, dass es jetzt wie eine "zweite" wirkt. ein Argument dafür ist auch, dass sie jetzt im dritten, anstatt im zweiten Schuljahr sind.

Was nur nervt sind die sich bewegenden Haare von Asuna  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> *den thread mal aus den tiefen des buffedforums raussuch*
> hey leute ich hab ein problem:
> ich hb neulich einen anime gesehen der echt interessant aussah habe aber vergessen wie er heißt.
> ich weiß leider nicht worum es in dem anime geht aber ich versuch mal den anime zu beschreiben:
> ...


Könnte Blood Brothers sein.


----------



## drummen (16. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Worum gehts da denn?



Wenn ich mich recht erinner bumsen Trunks und Goten Chichi, bin mir aber net sicher :O


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinner bumsen Trunks und Goten Chichi, bin mir aber net sicher :O


lol
Danke nochmal an den Witzbold mit der PN, der sich hier mit Sicherheit gerade im Thread aufhält und sich freut, dass er mir die Kindheit mit seinem schäbigen Kamehasutra Link versaut hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

PwND ;D

Sogar wen man das bei google sucht findet man das .. 
naja love hina fand ich auch cool .D <3 the girlZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

Also Kamehasutra kannt ich bis jetzt noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht pervers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber bleiben wir bei normalne Sachen sonst gibt noch ein /close


Ach ja es heisst Black Blood Brothers, hab das Black vergessen


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

Hi hab ne frage und zwar wo bekomme ich:


Death Not Kira Game und Death Not The last name her?? suche sie uberal finde es aber nirgens unter amazon find ich nicht ma wasund uber googel auch nicht
konnt ihr mier helfen hatte die 2 filme gerne und eventuel auch: L change the World bitte gebt mier ein parr tipps!!

mfg rexo

p.s da es sich hier ja um anime/manga verfilmung handelt bin ich hier glaube ich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pn wurde auch gehen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Hi hab ne frage und zwar wo bekomme ich:
> 
> 
> Death Not Kira Game und Death Not The last name her?? suche sie uberal finde es aber nirgens unter amazon find ich nicht ma wasund uber googel auch nicht
> ...



die verfilmung von death note ist fürn arsch, schau dir lieber den anime an


----------



## Qonix (18. September 2008)

Das gibts noch nicht auf Deutsch. Das musst du importieren.


----------



## Nexron (18. September 2008)

er soll bald auf Deutsch rauskommen.

Death Note ist genial, ich liebe den Anime


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

Die sollen lieber mal Strawberry Panic auf deutsch bringen!


----------



## Melih (18. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber mal Strawberry Panic auf deutsch bringen!



Genau!^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

oder entlich neue one piece folge bringen -.- grml


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

Ich habe eben das gehört und gesehen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VBhn8w64UtM

Verdammt geiles AMV, das beste, das ich jemals gesehen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben das gehört und gesehen:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VBhn8w64UtM
> 
> ...



wow das ist echt hamemr gemacht und vor allem ists aus zig animes zusammengeschnippselt^^

gefällt mir echt super



edit: hab mir noch n paar seiner/ihrer amvs angesehn un die sind bis jetzt alle der hammer^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben das gehört und gesehen:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VBhn8w64UtM
> 
> ...


sound geht so aber die Zusammenstellung ist nunmal Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKbGrDSQURM <-- wenn eine wissen will was aus welchem anime is :x


----------



## IchMagToast (18. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> >.<
> 
> naja wenn ich gaaaaaaaaaanz ehrlich bin , ist mir die genaue größe scheißegal
> 
> ...



was deine ansicht über brüste betrifft, /sign

ich bin nicht black muffin^^
wer soll das sein?
btw bin grad twilight princes am zocken,  dein avatar kommt von dem teil der serie, sonst fällt mir keine teil der serie ein der so ne grafik hat, oda?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (18. September 2008)

Achja...Zelda. Spielste das auf Wii oder GameCube? Ich für meine Fälle hab es auf dem guten alten Würfel gespielt. War auch das letzte Spiel das auf dem guten Teil gelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber nun wieder zum Thema Anime etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir mal wer ne Reihe von "Liebesschnulzen" aufzähln? Hab gerade ne Reihe etwas härtere Kost gesehen. Z.B. Death Note und solche Geschichten, jetzt brauch ich wieder was romantisches. 
Geht aber auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich die schon fast alle gesehen habe die ihr mir nennt... xD. Hab da schon einen ganzen Packen hinter mir.

Naja, wäre nett, wenn wem iwas "exotisches" aus der Richtung einfällt.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

dears is so n bisserl was in die richtun


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

Wobei Dears nur halb so gut wie Chobits ist. Ich habe den Anime vor 12 Wochen gesehen und bin heute noch begeistert. Die Story von Chobits ist eigentlich recht simpel, wird aber klasse erzählt - auch durch die Charaktere, aber bitte nur auf japanisch und nicht auf deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und ist sogar noch etwas hintergründig, wenn das Thema "Warum beschäftigen sich Menschen lieber mit den Persocoms als mit ihresgleichen?" aufkommt. Chobits kostet auch nur knapp 40 €uro und ist so mit 24 Teilen wirklich günstig. Hier mal das Opening und Ending:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DZfMEulc-ho
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wk84e6Vuy1Y


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

chobits wollt ich mir auch ma ansehn..

konokon ist auch noch gut

Kimi ga Nozomu Eien soll sehr gut sein, habs aber selber noch net gesehn

Shuffle! finde ich jut

elfenlied hat natürlich auch nohc n teil romanzen etc.


----------



## Kangrim (18. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Achja...Zelda. Spielste das auf Wii oder GameCube? Ich für meine Fälle hab es auf dem guten alten Würfel gespielt. War auch das letzte Spiel das auf dem guten Teil gelaufen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja bei exotisch fällt mir spontan Rosario + Vampire ein.
Love Hina, Chobits, Onegai teacher und Shuffle wirst du dann ja bestimmt schon gesehen haben.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> chobits wollt ich mir auch ma ansehn..
> 
> konokon ist auch noch gut
> 
> ...



Shuffle ist glaub ich leider noch nicht in Deutschland erhältlich und Konokon sagt mir auch nicht. Leider scheint Chobits in dem Bereich der beste Anime zu sein, Dears kommt nur mäßig ran. Kimi ga Nozomu Eien muss ich mir noch besorgen.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Shuffle ist glaub ich leider noch nicht in Deutschland erhältlich und Konokon sagt mir auch nicht. Leider scheint Chobits in dem Bereich der beste Anime zu sein, Dears kommt nur mäßig ran. Kimi ga Nozomu Eien muss ich mir noch besorgen.



für was gibts seiten wie anime-loads?^^

hab kb zu warten bis die in deutschland(oder in meinem fall in der schweiz) erhältlich sind... wenn sie gut sind und sie bei mir zu haben sind kauf ich sie mir auf dvd sonst net^^


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> für was gibts seiten wie anime-loads?^^
> 
> hab kb zu warten bis die in deutschland(oder in meinem fall in der schweiz) erhältlich sind... wenn sie gut sind und sie bei mir zu haben sind kauf ich sie mir auf dvd sonst net^^



Animedings ist für Leute, die Anime in mieser deutscher Qualität schauen und anscheinend in ein paar Jahren keine neuen mehr schauen wollen, wenn sich auch der letzte Publisher vom Markt wegen Absatzschwierigkeiten zurückzieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Animedings ist für Leute, die Anime in mieser deutscher Qualität schauen und anscheinend in ein paar Jahren keine neuen mehr schauen wollen, wenn sich auch der letzte Publisher vom Markt wegen Absatzschwierigkeiten zurückzieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich schaue sowiso immer auf japanisch mit deutschem untertitel und wie gesagt sobald sie bei mir drausen sind kauf cih sie mir wenn sie gut sind (hab alle hellsing ovas zum beispiel)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Animedings ist für Leute, die Anime in mieser deutscher Qualität schauen und anscheinend in ein paar Jahren keine neuen mehr schauen wollen, wenn sich auch der letzte Publisher vom Markt wegen Absatzschwierigkeiten zurückzieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verstehe nicht ganz was du damit meinst

man würde so einige richtig gute animes in deutschland ohne den free subs nie zu gesicht bekommen aus welchen gründen auch immer..man findet sie halt nicht auf dem deutschen markt

dann muss man eben auf diese free subs zurückgreifen auch wenn in japan der aufruhr momentan groß ist wenn man den foren vertrauen schenken kann

außerdem, wenn man sich diese über rapid share zieht ist die qualität um einiges besser als die streams^^

ich z.b. wäre nie ein anime fan ohne dieser free subs geworden

wie ich auch nie ein zocker ohne gebrannter spiele geworden wäre


----------



## Kangrim (20. September 2008)

Soul Eater ist so ein genialer Anime! Ist zwar recht schlicht gezeichnet, aber die action, die Kämpfe, die comedie einfach alles stimmt perfekt. Ich muss sagen, ich hab mich verliebt und einen neuen Lieblingsanime gefunden.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich für eine vernünftige Länge für einen Anime? Bei mir kommt ja nichts in meine Sammlung, was nicht mindestens 20 Teile hat, weil ich diese 13 teiligen Anime nach 2 Wochen schon durch habe und mir dabei die Handlung zu kurz kommt. Am meisten mag ich Serien mit rund 50 Folgen, da man dann auch etwas von hat.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

je nach thema etc aber am besten finde cih schon so 20-30 teile.

"endlos animes" ala naruto, bleach und one piece finde ciha ch net schlecht, da da immer wider ne folge kommt und wenn dann noch die story stimmt hab cih nix dagegen mal 200-300 folgen zu schaun^^ da hat man wehnigstens immer wid er was zum schaun

ach ja souleater ist wirklich n hammer anime^^ hab heute die ersten 2 folgen geschaut


----------



## Kangrim (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> je nach thema etc aber am besten finde cih schon so 20-30 teile.
> 
> "endlos animes" ala naruto, bleach und one piece finde ciha ch net schlecht, da da immer wider ne folge kommt und wenn dann noch die story stimmt hab cih nix dagegen mal 200-300 folgen zu schaun^^ da hat man wehnigstens immer wid er was zum schaun
> 
> ach ja souleater ist wirklich n hammer anime^^ hab heute die ersten 2 folgen geschaut



Ich find 20-30 Folgen oK. Endlos Animes konnte ich eigentlich nicht so gut leiden aber Soul Eater hat mich voll getroffen. Ich liebe es und bin jetzt ein Fanboy. Ich werd mein Style auch demnächst danach richten dann könntet ihr ja eure Meinungen dazu geben.^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2008)

wer ne ahnung wann neue shippudden folge kommt )=?
need^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. September 2008)

So. Ich hab jetzt mal meinen Avatar und meine Signatur geändert. Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch.^^

Edit: Bin ich der einzige, der noch meinen alten Avatar sieht?


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So. Ich hab jetzt mal meinen Avatar und meine Signatur geändert. Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch.^^
> 
> Edit: Bin ich der einzige, der noch meinen alten Avatar sieht?



ne ich sehe noch immer deine katze^^

war bei mir acuh so als cih meinen  jetztigen ava reingehaun habe^^ einfach n bisserl geduld


----------



## drummen (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne ich sehe noch immer deine katze^^
> 
> war bei mir acuh so als cih meinen  jetztigen ava reingehaun habe^^ einfach n bisserl geduld



Oder einfach mal die Seite neu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne ich sehe noch immer deine katze^^
> 
> war bei mir acuh so als cih meinen  jetztigen ava reingehaun habe^^ einfach n bisserl geduld



Oder einfach mal die Seite neu laden


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

doppel post ftw^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. September 2008)

So jetzt hat alles seine richtigkeit. Wie findet ihr es?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

also die siggi find ich ganz nett, aber deinen neuen ava sehe ich immer noch net

edit:ah jetzt isser da^^

sieht lustig aus^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

hehe sieht nice aus^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

ich komm nicht mit

hellsing ist die gleiche geschichte wie hellsing ultimate ova nur laenger weitergeht?!


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

und noch etwas:
wo kann ich es mir normal auf englisch ausser youtube anschauen?
bite antworten,sehr wichtig


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

hellsing ultimate richtet sich genauer nach dem manga und geht darum auch weiter als der anime.und ich persönlich schaue hellsing immer auf japanisch mit deutschem untertitel^^(hab alle dvds)


----------



## Hunternevs (27. September 2008)

also ich mag so brutale


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

ach ja an alle die hellsing gut finden kann ich nur dev il may cy (also der anime) empfehlen. die games sind acuh der hammer aba der anime ist echt was dolles


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. September 2008)

von devil may cry gibts nen anime? :O
den muss ich mir ma angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> von devil may cry gibts nen anime? :O
> den muss ich mir ma angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup gibs^^ is auf jedenfall ma n blick wert^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (27. September 2008)

Hat jmd schonmal was von "Eden" gelesen/gehört? müsst ihr euch unbedingt reinziehn is einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

death note wurde gestern auf deutsch released..bäääm..japsisch ist trotzem besser^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2008)

so dann jetzt meld ich mich wieder mal hier im threat nach langer zeit. 

Hab grad Death NOte zu ende gesehn (hat lange gedauert die letzten 5 Folgen hab ich mir nach nem Monat pause angesehn aber hammergeil).
So jetzt guck ich Aika sind nur 6 folgen krieg ich heute nacht nach naxxramas noch durch^^

edit:  ich hab mir bei Deathnote letze folge die lippe so aufgebissen das es bltuet wie sau -.-#
edit2: ne aika tu ich mir nicht an den hab ich shcon mal gesehn und so toll is der auch ned lieber elfenlied


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

jep..aika suxx..elfenlied roxx
death note war für mich nur bis zum ergebnis zwischen L und kira interessant..danach hat es etwas an spannung abgenommen


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jep..aika suxx..elfenlied roxx
> death note war für mich nur bis zum ergebnis zwischen L und kira interessant..danach hat es etwas an spannung abgenommen


nope mich hats bis zum schluss zerrissen vor spannung


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

hmm kann mir wer sagen wo ich hellsing ultimate ova im internet anschauen kann (egal ob englisch,englisch sub oder deutsche sub)


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmm kann mir wer sagen wo ich hellsing ultimate ova im internet anschauen kann (egal ob englisch,englisch sub oder deutsche sub)


pm is raus


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pm is raus



kannst mir gleich mal mitschicken^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kannst mir gleich mal mitschicken^^


is raus -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is raus -.-



wäääh die seite kenn ich doch schon..da sind aber nur 3/8^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wäääh die seite kenn ich doch schon..da sind aber nur 3/8^^


heult doch alle -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> heult doch alle -.-




hmmmmmmmmm...mies gelaunt?^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> heult doch alle -.-


*heul*


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

ich würd einfach mal youtube empfehlen.
da findet man irgendwie alles xD


----------



## Sempai02 (28. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich würd einfach mal youtube empfehlen.
> da findet man irgendwie alles xD



Alles in mieser Qualität und mit massig Lücken.


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Alles in mieser Qualität und mit massig Lücken.



dasmit der qualität stimmt aber lücken?
außerdem ist es besser als es garnicht zu sehn


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Also von Hellsing Ultimate OVA gibt es im Moment 4 Folgen und diesen Anime muss man sich einfach kaufen, denn die Bildqualität ist einfach genial.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> dasmit der qualität stimmt aber lücken?
> außerdem ist es besser als es garnicht zu sehn



Deswegen kauft man sich Anime auch, da hat man dann alle Folgen in guter Qualität und - bei den neueren verdammt wichtig - in guter original Synchro! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. September 2008)

cool im fernsehen laufen wieder die ersten pokemon Folgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das waren die mit Abstand besten Pokemon Folgen xD


----------



## Mondryx (30. September 2008)

Oh mein Gott. Da hat Ash noch seine "alte" Stimme, dass war derbe nervig als er plötzlich von nem Mädel gesynct wurde.

Was ist denn das für ne Sig Klunker?


----------



## Klunker (30. September 2008)

Das is Dante gegen en en boss in DMC =)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. September 2008)

dmc4 höllenbestie den fight gibts auch in der buffedshow oder wars giga? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dmc4 höllenbestie den fight gibts auch in der buffedshow oder wars giga?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



höllenbestie? wtf? das is barial(der erpberer der Feuerhölle)^^

habs auf sämmtlichen schwirigkeitsstuffen durch ausser "dante muss sterben"^^


----------



## Kangrim (30. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> höllenbestie? wtf? das is barial(der erpberer der Feuerhölle)^^
> 
> habs auf sämmtlichen schwirigkeitsstuffen durch ausser "dante muss sterben"^^



Hört sich ja auch nicht so leicht an der schwierigkeitsgrad.^^

@ Pokemon erste Staffel:  Jo erste Staffel war die beste aber ich kann Pokemon trozdem nicht so richtig leiden, da mir die Story fehlt. Digimon war dagegen schon viel besser wie ich finde aber auch nur die erste Staffel Aber alles meine persönliche Meinung.^^


----------



## Sempai02 (30. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hört sich ja auch nicht so leicht an der schwierigkeitsgrad.^^
> 
> @ Pokemon erste Staffel:  Jo erste Staffel war die beste aber ich kann Pokemon trozdem nicht so richtig leiden, da mir die Story fehlt. Digimon war dagegen schon viel besser wie ich finde aber auch nur die erste Staffel Aber alles meine persönliche Meinung.^^



Da stimme ich zu, vor allem 02 fand ich richtig gut. 01 und Tamers waren aber nicht schlechter. Pokemon dagegen war immer irgendwie langweilig, wenn ich auch damals das Gameboy-Spiel gemocht habe.


----------



## Kangrim (30. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu, vor allem 02 fand ich richtig gut. 01 und Tamers waren aber nicht schlechter. Pokemon dagegen war immer irgendwie langweilig, wenn ich auch damals das Gameboy-Spiel gemocht habe.



Jo beim Gameboy war die Sammelsucht da. Aber es gab ja auch Digimon für Playstation und das war auch sehr geil. Nur schade, das in vielen (und leider auch in meiner) Versionen der Bug war, dass man an einer stelle nichtmehr weiterkommt. Da war die Zuchtsuch (geiles Wort) sehr gut.


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

Kennt wer von euch das anime "kannazuki no miko" (is das anime von meiner signatur)

schau mir das zurzeit an und muss sagen bin wirklich begeistert von den anime

hier das op von dem anime :


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4452392/Kannaz...o_OP_no_credits


das genre von kannazuki no miko ist :

Action, Drama, Fantasy, Mecha, Romance, Schoolkids, Shoujo Ai


ps: hat zwar nur 12 folgen lohnt sich aber es anzugucken


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

Verdammt...doppelpost  *in die ecke geh und schäm*


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

sieht nen blick wert aus. bei gelegenheit würd ichs mir mal reinziehen.


----------



## Sempai02 (30. September 2008)

Sieht interessant aus, da kann man ruhig mal Ausschau halten, wenn die DVDs mal bei uns rauskommen.


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, das muss ich mir wohl mal anschauen.


Hat eigentlich schon wer die Hellsing OVA 4 geshen?

Also ich fand es seht gut umgesetzt. Vorallem die Szenen auf dem Boot waren einfach hammer und haben einem einen Schauer über den Rücken gejagt.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, das muss ich mir wohl mal anschauen.
> 
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon wer die Hellsing OVA 4 geshen?
> ...



gesehn und schaus mir immer wioder an^^

da kommt die sadistische ader von alucard sehr gut rüber^^


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Jo, ist echt geil wei er ihr Angst macht, ihr jede Hoffnung nimmt und sie dann langsam killt.

Das ist doch eine Frau oder?  Hab bei der oder ihm schon immer Probleme gehabt das zu unterscheiden. Auch die anreden sind glaub mal männlich mal weiblich wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2008)

Sie ist eine Frau. Eine verrückte psychopatische Freischütz singende Frau, aber eine Frau. 

Und der Manga ist sowieso viel geiler, so!


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber es ist der beste umgesetzte Anime von einem Manga.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2008)

Das kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Meiner meinung nach ist alucard der coolste antiheld von allen^^

gegen den stinken wirklich alle ab(ok spawn macht ihm zwar noch konkurenz aba im mom liegt bei mir zumindest alucard vorne^^)


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ist alucard der coolste antiheld von allen^^
> 
> gegen den stinken wirklich alle ab(ok spawn macht ihm zwar noch konkurenz aba im mom liegt bei mir zumindest alucard vorne^^)


wieso anti Oo
er ist ein brutaler blutrunstiger killer-vampir,aber bei den guten Oo


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieso anti Oo
> er ist ein brutaler blutrunstiger killer-vampir,aber bei den guten Oo



eben deshalb antiheld^^ von nem helden erwartet man das er nett,verantwortungsvoll und so is

alucard ist so ziemlich das gegenteil davon^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (1. Oktober 2008)

hiho ich habe mir ein graphiktablett gekauft und fange an animes zu zeichnen und interressiere mich natürlich auf für coole anime pics.

meine frage:
kennt wer gute seiten wo es hochwertige animebilder gibt? können ruhig auch freizüg sein, solange es keine männer auf den bildern sind ;-)
ich kenne deviantart.com und advancedanime.com, google liefert zwar viele ergebnissem aber ich traue google nicht das setzte einem die ganzen hentai-seiten vor oder irgendwelche virenfänger^^
vielen dank im vorraus für eure antworten bzw links
cloud
(habe über die suchenfunktion zwar gesuchtm nachdem da aber 39 seiten angezeigt wurden warf ich die flinte ins korn)


----------



## nalcarya (1. Oktober 2008)

Willst du nun zeichnen lernen oder wilst du einfach nur Bilder zum angucken? Falls zweiteres, dürfte der Anime & Mangathread der richtige Anlaufpunkt für dein Anliegen sein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

bei anisearch.de gibt es haufenweise wallpapers


----------



## Cløudestrife (1. Oktober 2008)

ich will welche zeichnen, brauche aber vorlagen für frisuren posen und auch zum sammeln, weil man erst, wenn man selbst anfängt welche zu zeichnen merkt, was für ein irrsinniger aufwand dahinter steckt :-) danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

es gibt eigentlich in jedem buchladen  für ca 10 Euro Bücher in denen unzählige Posen Frisuren etc gezeigt werden und wie man sie malt =) acuh weibliche werden erklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei youtube gibt es auch immer wieder ganz nette Video-Tutorials. Es sind zwar keine direkten Vorlagen, aber es wird ziemlich viel Technik gezeigt, die einem sicherlich auch weiter hilft.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Lilian du bist en neuer Mod oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (1. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Aufwand brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen, ich hab damals in der 8ten Klasse mit dem Zeichnen (vorwiegend auf Schultische *_*) angefangen als Pokemon und Dragonball in Deutschland frisch und aktuell waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf deviantart.com mal nac Zeichentutorials suchen ist denk ich auch eine gute Idee (z.B. mit den Begrifen Anime + Tutorial -> http://www.deviantart.com/#order=9&q=anime+tutorial), vor allem da du ja wie du sagst direkt digital loslegen willst. Die von Lillian erwähnten youtube-Videos in der Richtung sind auch sehr lehrreich, können aber genauso frustrierend sein wenn man zwar den Entsstehungsprozess sieht, aber ohne Erklärung wie dieses oder jenes Detail bewerkstelligt wurde ;>


----------



## Cløudestrife (1. Oktober 2008)

hier sind ein paar komplett selbstgemachte von mir:
Tiger-Neko
Maiden
Shiki aus "Black Cat" bei dem hier kannte ich das spezielle ellipsenkurvenwerkzeug aus photoshop noch nicht XD


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> hier sind ein paar komplett selbstgemachte von mir:
> Tiger-Neko
> Maiden
> Shiki aus "Black Cat" bei dem hier kannte ich das spezielle ellipsenkurvenwerkzeug aus photoshop noch nicht XD



shiki gefällt mir am besten  abr bei der neko ist der kopf zu klein oder?


----------



## Cløudestrife (1. Oktober 2008)

jupp habs mit den proportionen noch nicht so drauf.
man ich kämpfe mich leserisch jetzt durch diesen thread seit seite eins mir bluten die augen und ich bin nichtmal noch bei seite 11 naja da ich atm kein wow spiele (wegen schule) kann ich mich ja tag für tag ein paar seiten weiterkämpfen^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Lilian du bist en neuer Mod oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedenfalls noch nie gesehen das buffed mittlerweile auch schöne weibliche mods hat *g*
oder sie verstecken sich :/

hmm das mitm zeichen nunja mir gefällts nid soo wirklich .. aber ich kann nix sagen zeichne von hand noch schlimmer *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

naja imao guck ich elfenlied an is schon deftig wie des mädl abgeht. Sowas wenn ich könnte XD naja dann bräcuht ich nich mehr aufstehn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja imao guck ich elfenlied an is schon deftig wie des mädl abgeht. Sowas wenn ich könnte XD naja dann bräcuht ich nich mehr aufstehn^^


hab mir rgad den trailer angeschaut... also ich finds herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab mir rgad den trailer angeschaut... also ich finds herrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stell dir mal vor was du für möglichkeiten hättest wenn du solche arme hast


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das girl aber süss .. ausser das sie relativ viele umbringt .. ansonsten mag ich solche ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja elfenlied ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 den anime


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

hießen die nicht vektoren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hießen die nicht vektoren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mein freund das sind ARME mit HÄNDEN dran nix mit Vektoren das sind die Dinger aus der Mathematik tztztzt^^

btw: ich weis das das Vektoren heißt in der Serie aber das sind für mich ARme mit Händen dran!!


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaube sie hatte nur 4 oder und die andere 8?  omg ist so lange her, dass ich das geguckt habe >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich glaube sie hatte nur 4 oder und die andere 8?  omg ist so lange her, dass ich das geguckt habe >.<


was du schon mit 4 machen könntest, man stelle sich das mal in ALLEN lebenslagen vor!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was du schon mit 4 machen könntest, man stelle sich das mal in ALLEN lebenslagen vor!!!!


nur noch chillen :>


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich bin immer noch für neinen eigenen roboter der putz/saugt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde mir auch reichen
auch wenn solche "geister" ärme oder was auch immer es sein soll sicherlich ganz nützlich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

eine bei elfenlied hatte doch 16 oder sohar 32 arme mit je etwa 30 meter reichweite-.-

hmmm muss mir das auch wider ma ansehn.. is schon ne ganze weile her


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eine bei elfenlied hatte doch 16 oder sohar 32 arme mit je etwa 30 meter reichweite-.-
> 
> hmmm muss mir das auch wider ma ansehn.. is schon ne ganze weile her


rofl???

die is ja megaimba an die kommt kein schwein mehr ran
vernichtung nur noch durch scharfschütze oder nuklearschlag möglich oder wie??


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl???
> 
> die is ja megaimba an die kommt kein schwein mehr ran
> vernichtung nur noch durch scharfschütze oder nuklearschlag möglich oder wie??



ich hab ka mehr was mit der passiert is... weiss nur noch das die in einer der letzten folge vorkahm...

jetzt bin ich selber neugierig...    bin ma elfenlied schaun^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

im elfenlied manga ist die länge und anzahl der vektoren undefiniert

während im anime die älteste 4 arme hat mit 2 metern reichweite, die etwas jüngere hat ´n meter mehr glaub ich und die ganz kleine hat einfach nur seehr viele vektoren mit ner seeehr großen reichweite und ist auch gleichzeitig am psychopathischten verantlagt^^


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Mariko (&#12510;&#12522;&#12467;, Mariko)/ Nummer 35 
Sie ist ein Silpelit, der ungefähr acht Jahre alt ist, und die leibliche Tochter von Kurama. Sie besitzt 26 Vektoren mit einer Reichweite von etwa elf Metern. Da sie deswegen als extrem gefährlich eingestuft wird, wird sie in einem speziellen Stahl-Container aufbewahrt. Ihr einziger Kontakt zur Außenwelt erfolgt über eine Gegensprechanlage. Ihre dadurch resultierenden verkümmerten Glieder zwingen sie dazu sich in einem Rollstuhl fort zu bewegen. Da sie extrem mörderisch und sadistisch veranlagt ist, wurden ihr nach ihrer Geburt mehrere kleine Bomben implantiert, welche im Ernstfall gezündet werden können. 




Spoiler



aber ehrlichd as ende vom anime war ist >.<  ist lucy jetzt wieder da oder nicht?


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> im elfenlied manga ist die länge und anzahl der vektoren undefiniert
> 
> während im anime die älteste 4 arme hat mit 2 metern reichweite, die etwas jüngere hat ´n meter mehr glaub ich und die ganz kleine hat einfach nur seehr viele vektoren mit ner seeehr großen reichweite und ist auch gleichzeitig am psychopathischten verantlagt^^



jup die kleine psycholady meinte cih^^ weiss nur noch das die die halbe umgebung zerlegt hatt^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



die die tatsache das der typ diese lucy trotzdem mag obwohl die nicht sehr nett zu seiner familie gewesen war find ich ja besonders witzig^^..da passt das bild perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: thx klunker^^


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

einfahc auf spoiler klickörn^^



Spoiler



oki siehste




oder einfach [spoiler*] [/spoiler*]  ohne *


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

naja find die kleine ja die coolste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


macht einfach bäm und alles ist zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wenn ich die geschichte noch richtig drin hab stirbt sie doch oder?

lange her ..


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja find die kleine ja die coolste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich stream grad die letzte folge ich sag euch dann bescheid


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Oktober 2008)

mit elfenlied habe ich vor ca. 5 monaten angefangen (hatte davor kein einziges anime geschaut, habe ich gemieden). danach folgten aber ratz fatz andere... full metal panic, tenjou tenge, hellsing, chrono chrusade u. a.

mein letztes anime war bis jetzt "basilisk", den fande ich auch verdammt genial alleine vom story aufbau her. müsste mir demnächst mal "shinobi" anschauen... soll ja wohl die verfilmung dazu sein.

/edit:


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

ich kann jedem nur fma   full metal alchemist emphelen, fand die serie so genial udn war doch erschüttert, wer die serie kennt weiß wohl vonw elcher stelle ich rede^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> mit elfenlied habe ich vor ca. 5 monaten angefangen (hatte davor kein einziges anime geschaut, habe ich gemieden). danach folgten aber ratz fatz andere... full metal panic, tenjou tenge, hellsing, chrono chrusade u. a.
> 
> mein letztes anime war bis jetzt "basilisk", den fande ich auch verdammt genial alleine vom story aufbau her. müsste mir demnächst mal "shinobi" anschauen... soll ja wohl die verfilmung dazu sein.



net angeblich is so (hab den Dvd^^)

kann dir nich black lagoon empfehlen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

jo bei der kleinen werden die bomben gezündet und kein wunder das die kleine so sadistisch und psychopatisch ist (wennihr jahrelang im käfig gehalten werden würdet ihr das auch sein)


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo bei der kleinen werden die bomben gezündet und kein wunder das die kleine so sadistisch und psychopatisch ist (wennihr jahrelang im käfig gehalten werden würdet ihr das auch sein)


mit soclhen kräften kann man das auch werden, ohne jahrelang in nem käfig eingesperrt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo bei der kleinen werden die bomben gezündet und kein wunder das die kleine so sadistisch und psychopatisch ist (wennihr jahrelang im käfig gehalten werden würdet ihr das auch sein)



jup stimmt .. dacht ichs mir doch :/
fand sie trozdem ganz süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tödlich aber süss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit soclhen kräften kann man das auch werden, ohne jahrelang in nem käfig eingesperrt zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wahnsinnig bin ich schon also her mit dem kräften


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jup stimmt .. dacht ichs mir doch :/
> fand sie trozdem ganz süss
> 
> 
> ...


ja ich find frauen denen körperteile fehlen (und die anderen Menschen körperteile abreißen) auch total süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja ich find frauen denen körperteile fehlen (und die anderen Menschen körperteile abreißen) auch total süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach was..so ein niedliches gesicht macht doch alles wett ;D

der hauptcharakter typie hat der lucy doch auch verziehen wo die doch 



Spoiler



mal eben vor seinen augen seine kleine schwester und seinen vater in stücke gerissen hat xD


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich kann jedem nur fma   full metal alchemist emphelen, fand die serie so genial udn war doch erschüttert, wer die serie kennt weiß wohl vonw elcher stelle ich rede^^


Ich denke da gibt es mehr als nur 1 Stelle.


----------



## Solassard (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
Hab hier immer mal wieder reingeschaut, aber mir fehlt so ein bischen ne auflistung der einzelnen animis in paar Genres oder so.
Würde mir gerne ein paar anschauen (nicht lesen, keine zeit). Allerdings weis ich leider nicht so recht was ich mir holen soll. Ich steh mehr auf mittelalterliches, mit guten alten Schwerter, Dolchen und Bögen. Mit diesem Cyborg und Zukunftszeugs hab ichs nicht so. Ich denke Elfenlied könnte man sich da erstmal anschauen, verbessert mich wenn das nicht so ist. Die Filme dürfen ruhig auch n bischen blutig sein, außerdem schadet "ecci ecci" in einem gesunden Maß auch nicht.
Würde mich über ein paar Tips freuen

mfg


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

also mir fällt da gerade samurai shamploo und claymore ein

samurai shamploo finde cih hammer und claymore hab cih selber erst die ersten 2 folgen gesehn, die gefalln mir aber auch gut^^

Edit: Basilisk und berserk sind natürlich auch noch zu empfehlen

        full metal alcemist spielt zwar so um den ersten weltkrieg glaub cih aber in dem paralel universum ists doch        noch  sehr mittelalterlich und ich liebe den anime^^

naruto wär da ev auch noch was aber haste wohl schon gesehn oder zumindest mal angeschaut

ninja scroll soll auch gut sein, hab cih aber selber noch net gesehn

Vampire Hunter D(isn movie) spielt zwar in der zukunft hat aber auch n gewissen mittelalter touch



so mehr falln mir im mom net ein^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

- Vision of Escaflowne: es gibt zwar so Mechas aber die sind altertümlich und es geht um Schwertkämpfe
- Full Metal Alchemist: sie kämpfen mit Alchemie
- Hellsing: der coolste Vampi aller Zeiten
- Samurai Champloo: ein genialer Anime um Samurais
- Peace Maker: auch sehr genial
- Affro Samurai
- und dann wohl alle Filme von Studio Ghibli

viel Spass


----------



## Solassard (2. Oktober 2008)

TeeHaIx


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eben deshalb antiheld^^ von nem helden erwartet man das er nett,verantwortungsvoll und so is
> 
> alucard ist so ziemlich das gegenteil davon^^


aber ist gegen die boesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ist witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber ist gegen die boesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



spawn is auch n antiheld obwohl er die höllen typn bekämpft (ok iwie bekämpft er beinahe alles und jeden^^)


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Beinahe? xD


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2008)

hm, hab jetz schon laaaaange neme hier reingeschaut (is mir zu unübersichtlich wtf 100 seiten), aber ich frag mich welche seiten ihr nutzt um die serien anzuschauen : /


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm, hab jetz schon laaaaange neme hier reingeschaut (is mir zu unübersichtlich wtf 100 seiten), aber ich frag mich welche seiten ihr nutzt um die serien anzuschauen : /



_gespannt die Ohren spitzt und den "Edit-Hammer" ölt, für den Fall das die Schreiberlinge unerlaubte Seiten posten._


----------



## BabyMilk (2. Oktober 2008)

Endlich, ui nach vielen monaten der Suche, habe ich nun diesen beschissenen Thread entdeckt. xD
Hallo erstmal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, wo fange ich....^^

wenn ich ne' Auflistung machen würde, würde ich glaube ne' ganze seite zu spammen. xD
Gibt so viele schöne Animes&Mangas...


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Endlich, ui nach vielen monaten der Suche, habe ich nun diesen beschissenen Thread entdeckt. xD
> Hallo erstmal!
> 
> 
> ...



Jop deswegen macht das hier neimand sonst wäre das alles zugespammt :/

edit:



Melih schrieb:


> Kennt wer von euch das anime "kannazuki no miko" (is das anime von meiner signatur)
> 
> schau mir das zurzeit an und muss sagen bin wirklich begeistert von den anime
> 
> ...



damits jeder sieht ^^


----------



## SäD (2. Oktober 2008)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Naruto (Manga)?


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

Von Anime kenn ich alle Folgen udn jetzt lese ich langsam den Manga durch.

Ich find es ein genialer Manga und viel brutaler als viele denken die nur die zensierte Animefassung gesehen haben.


----------



## SäD (2. Oktober 2008)

Für die, die Naruto Manga lesen wollen : www.youtube.com
Suchbefehl: Naruto manga Kapitel xxx

Fängt soviel ich weiss bei ca 200 an  
das aktuellste ist 418


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

Oder noch besser, man kauft ihn sich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (2. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> samurai shamploo finde cih hammer und claymore hab cih selber erst die ersten 2 folgen gesehn, die gefalln mir aber auch gut^^
> 
> Edit: Basilisk und berserk sind natürlich auch noch zu empfehlen



Ich geb dir jetzt einen sehr ernst gemeinten rat: Gucke (wenn du überhaupt soweit guckst) Claymore nur bis folge 20. NUR BIS FOLGE 20! Und dann lies den Manga. Ab folge 20 (21,22?) fängt der Anime an, nicht mehr dem Manga zu folgen und wird der größte BULLSHIT, den ich je gesehn hab.

Berserk kann man auch nicht wirklich genießen. Das was im Manga gezeigt wird ist die Vergangenheit von Guts und wenn die Story richtig anfängt hört der Anime auf. Auch hier empfehle ich den manga zu lesen :O und wenn jemand wissen will, wo man die Manga her bekommt -> Nachricht an mich


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

oder man geht auf bessere seiten .. die nox aber nicht mag .. und da ich nox mag post ich es nicht^^

naruto find ich anfang ganz gut aber später wirds bald monoton ..
waa da einer
der ist x mal stärker
waa naruto hat probleme
bäm bäm bäm ich hab was gelernt kukst du .. bääääm
naruto wins  ..

darum kuk ich es nicht mehr mit voller vorfreude ..
death note ist besser was sterben anbelangt und da gehts zwar immer ums selbe aber es ist nicht so mono..
vlt weil es nicht 250 folgen hat


----------



## nalcarya (2. Oktober 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Mit diesem Cyborg und Zukunftszeugs hab ichs nicht so. Ich denke Elfenlied könnte man sich da erstmal anschauen,


Da das noch keiner gesagt hat (oder ich hab's überlesen): Elfenlied hat nix mit Fantasy zu tun, sondern geht viel eher in Richtung Sci-Fi/Horror, wäre also bei den von dir beschriebenen Vorlieben eher von abzuraten.

Und "das zum lesen" heißt nicht Anime, sondern Manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> oder man geht auf bessere seiten ..


Wer solche Seiten statt Kaufen nutzt und sich dann noch ernsthaft als Fan bezeichnet, der gehört verprügelt. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon oft genug :/


btw... First Post auf Seite 100! ;P


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oder noch besser, man kauft ihn sich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das habe ich ja auch schon oft genug gesagt, aber anscheinend müssen alle Animelabel in Deutschland ihre Arbeit einstellen, damit mancher merkt, dass er sich selber tolle Serien verbaut hat.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja auch schon oft genug gesagt, aber anscheinend müssen alle Animelabel in Deutschland ihre Arbeit einstellen, damit mancher merkt, dass er sich selber tolle Serien verbaut hat.



ich schau sowiso imemr japanisch mit deutschem sub^^ mir wärs also egal (finde es auf japanisch einfach besser synchronisiert)


----------



## PlutoII (2. Oktober 2008)

Grade beide staffeln Code Geass an 2 Tagen geguckt.( 2 mal geheult^^ )
Der Anime is Klasse und vom feeling her teilweiße ähnlich die Death Note halt nur mit mehr Gefühl und Tragik aber dafür nich sooo viel Spannung.

Und gleich is des neue Naruto-Special da *freu* =)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

also da mir das geschnetzel bei Elfenlied langsam langweilig wird also schieb ich mal Onegai Teacher dazwischen is echt lustig ^^ ich find den vater von dem typen so geil XDD

und danach noch Step up love story naja isn halber hentai aber ganz witzig aufgezogen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

ok ich hab mir jetzt mal intensiv das zeug darüber reingezogen und muss sagen OMG is das schlecht ich such wieder sowas wie One Piece, Death Note oder Shaman King wenn jemand was weis dann posten mir is dreckslangweilig


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich hab mir jetzt mal intensiv das zeug darüber reingezogen und muss sagen OMG is das schlecht ich such wieder sowas wie One Piece, Death Note oder Shaman King wenn jemand was weis dann posten mir is dreckslangweilig


meinste mit zeug darüber auch elfenlied?o0
weil ich hab mir das gestern zuende angeschaut und fands hammer.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinste mit zeug darüber auch elfenlied?o0
> weil ich hab mir das gestern zuende angeschaut und fands hammer.


ja wenn ich fliegende körperteile sehn will schau ich mir 300 an!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja wenn ich fliegende körperteile sehn will schau ich mir 300 an!


300 find ich aber auf eine andere weise gut als elfenlied. 
und bei elfenlied geht es ja auch nicht nur um scnetzeln


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

In Elfenlied gehts für mich um die Schicksale der einzelnen Charaktere, nicht um Körperteile :

Btw, schaut euch nie Afrosamurai an!!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 300 find ich aber auf eine andere weise gut als elfenlied.
> und bei elfenlied geht es ja auch nicht nur um scnetzeln


schon klar aber naja elfenlied is schon cool aber ich brauch was anderes jetzt wieder


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Nicht Afrosamurai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst dir einmal Black Laggon anschauen, oder Bleach - letztes finde ich scheiße, aber viele fahren drauf ab ;/


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

was isn an afrosamurai so schlimm?


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Er ist schlecht. Total schlecht, das einzige gute ist der Zeichenstiel (mir sagt er zu) und die Synchronisation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

ich fand affro samurai net gerade gut aber auhc ent schlecht. man kanns sich schon ma anschaun


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe Folge 1,2,3 jeweils zu 50% gesehen, dann ausgemacht weil ich es so schlecht fand, und am nächsten Tag nächste Folge versucht, als Folge 3 immernoch so schlecht war - bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

ich will ned wissen was schlecht is sagt mir lieber mal nen guten


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

ninja scroll :>
(der film, nicht die serie)


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, viele mögen Bleach - hat auch massig Folgen


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

ich liebe bleach^^ (sihe ava und sig) auf youtube findeste bis folge 250 oder so wirst also ne weile zu tun ham mit^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich liebe bleach^^ (sihe ava und sig) auf youtube findeste bis folge 250 oder so wirst also ne weile zu tun ham mit^^


ROFL youtube sicher ned da fehlt die hälfte und die quali is schlecht, ich besorgs mir natürlich nur legal


----------



## Bankchar (3. Oktober 2008)

Von Bleach lese ich nur noch den Manga, der Anime hat viel zu viele filler folgen die mir aufn sack gehen. Genau wie bei Naruto und co.


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ROFL youtube sicher ned da fehlt die hälfte und die quali is schlecht, ich besorgs mir natürlich nur legal


Ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich musste lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ich wirklcih schon so unglaubwürdig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin ich wirklcih schon so unglaubwürdig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


erwartest du darauf wirklich eine ernsthafte antwort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin ich wirklcih schon so unglaubwürdig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JA!


----------



## Mondryx (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass bis auf ein bis zwei Leute alle hier die Internet gestreamte Variante benutzen....Was nicht heißt, dass andere nicht auch DVD's kaufen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass bis auf ein bis zwei Leute alle hier die Internet gestreamte Variante benutzen....Was nicht heißt, dass andere nicht auch DVD's kaufen.




nicht streamen..downloaden!..da ist die quali viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab zumindest mal gehört dass es einige so machen..ts ts ts <.<


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nicht streamen..downloaden!..da ist die quali viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich kenn mich mit sowas nciht mehr aus kaufe is eh cooler dann hastes als andenken als jagdtrophäe zu haus stehn^^


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass bis auf ein bis zwei Leute alle hier die Internet gestreamte Variante benutzen....Was nicht heißt, dass andere nicht auch DVD's kaufen.


Habe mind. 400 DvDs zuhause stehen, jedoch nur ~10 Animestücke.
Und wenn mir ein Anime wirklich zusagt, kaufe ich ihn, allein um ihn zu haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

könnten wir jetzt mal zu meiner frage zurückkommen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> könnten wir jetzt mal zu meiner frage zurückkommen!


die frage nach einem guten anime oder dass du unglaubwürdig bist?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die frage nach einem guten anime oder dass du unglaubwürdig bist?


bitte die nach dem anime


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

nun wie gesagt, ich würde zu ninja scroll raten (wie auch schon erwähnt den film, nicht die serie), da er meiner meinung nach einen guten stil hat und auch die story einen blick wert ist. (und natürlich gibts auch blut...^^)


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Bleach :O


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nun wie gesagt, ich würde zu ninja scroll raten (wie auch schon erwähnt den film, nicht die serie), da er meiner meinung nach einen guten stil hat und auch die story einen blick wert ist. (und natürlich gibts auch blut...^^)


dann währen schon mal 1einhalb std gesichert was mach ich mit dem restlichen tag?


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Oder Hikaru No Go (das geh ich jetzt schauen =))


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Oder Hikaru No Go (das geh ich jetzt schauen =))


äh ne hikaru is nicht mein fall ^^


----------



## Mondryx (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab von hikaru no go bisher nur die erste Folge gesehen und hab es etwas "sonderbar" gefunden. Aber wem es gefällt, der solle es gucken.

DVD's habe ich nicht allzu viele. So 20 Stück oderso. Wobei die meißten davon DVD Boxen irgend welcher Serien sind. Hab mir Dienstag zum Beispiel endlich die Vierte Staffel von O.C. California bei amazon gekauft. Hab somit alle, und bin derbe stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Anime DVD's habe ich genau eine. Nämlich den Oh! My Goddess Film, den ich mir gekauft habe, nachdem ich beide Staffeln gesehn habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Momentan gucke ich mehere Anime durcheinander. Zum Beispiel Soul Eater und Midori no Hibi. Najo...ich bin mal wieder am weiter gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Momentan gucke ich mehere Anime durcheinander. Zum Beispiel Soul Eater und Midori no Hibi. Najo...ich bin mal wieder am weiter gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



midori no hibi schaute ich mir auch eben an (nach dem ich mir natürlich die dvd bei meinem dvd händler um die ecke eben gekauft habe) die ersten 2 folgen sind schonmal recht witzig, ich musste mich schon bei dem namen der ersten folge verlachen^^


----------



## Bankchar (4. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh ne hikaru is nicht mein fall ^^



Schau dir Code Geass an :>


----------



## Sempai02 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hikaru no Go ist nicht mein Fall, dann lieber Hikari no densetsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anime sind goil, eigentlich müssten alle Länder der Erde ihre eingelagerten Goldreserven dazu verwenden eine Maschine zu erfinden, die in der Lage ist, Frauen mit solch enormen Brüsten auszustatte, dass sie trotz aller Üppigkeit einen zierlichen Körper behalten können. Alternativ wäre es auch toll, wenn man mittels Fingerschnippen in den Anime seiner Wahl eintauchen könnte.


xD

leider geht das nicht )=


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2008)

hach ich schau mir manchmal naruto avm`s an und merke jedes mal wie toll hinat aussieht...
solche maedels sollte man im RL haben Oo
hach ich sag jetzt nicht wie oft ich ueber hinata getraeumt habe (NEIN nicht feuchte traeume xDD)


*heimlich push*



Spoiler



ich warte schon auf die *netten bemerkungen*


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hach ich schau mir manchmal naruto avm`s an und merke jedes mal wie toll hinat aussieht...
> solche maedels sollte man im RL haben Oo
> hach ich sag jetzt nicht wie oft ich ueber hinata getraeumt habe (NEIN nicht feuchte traeume xDD)



O_o


----------



## Kangrim (6. Oktober 2008)

Hmm joa was soll man sagen. Ich hab letztens mal wieder zufällig auf RTL2 geschaltet und was kommt? Natürlich wieder so ein scheiß den niemand haben will. Irgendwas mit 3D Dinosauriern die überhaupt nicht mit dem Hintergrund übereinstimmen. Brauchte nur eine sequenz sehen und schon musste ich den verdammten Fernseher ausschalten.^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Bis auf OP läuft auf RTL2 sowieso nichts brauchbares - und wenn, dann ist so unbrauchbar geschnitten wurden.
Den Hikaru No Go Manga kenne ich noch aus der Banzai, ein inzwischen eingestelles Mangamagazin.... leider. Gefällt mir von der Story her sehr gut, sehr gute Umsetzung.


----------



## Solassard (7. Oktober 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Hab hier immer mal wieder reingeschaut, aber mir fehlt so ein bischen ne auflistung der einzelnen animis in paar Genres oder so.
> Würde mir gerne ein paar anschauen (nicht lesen, keine zeit). Allerdings weis ich leider nicht so recht was ich mir holen soll. Ich steh mehr auf mittelalterliches, mit guten alten Schwerter, Dolchen und Bögen. Mit diesem Cyborg und Zukunftszeugs hab ichs nicht so. Ich denke Elfenlied könnte man sich da erstmal anschauen, verbessert mich wenn das nicht so ist. Die Filme dürfen ruhig auch n bischen blutig sein, außerdem schadet "ecci ecci" in einem gesunden Maß auch nicht.
> Würde mich über ein paar Tips freuen
> ...



Eure Tips waren ja alle samt recht gut, nur leider find ich die nicht und wenn ja gibts keine Seeder *duck

Ich will hier natürlich keinen zu illegalen Handlungen ermuntern

..und da der Böse Onkel hier sonst eh nur schwarze Balken produzieren würde fänd ich nett wenn man mir vielleicht mal die ein oder andere Addresse zukommen lassen könnte 

PN und so


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Oktober 2008)

Hellsing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Also eine der genialsten Serien ever.Hab noch nie solch eine Brutalität in einer Serie gesehen aber wayne mir gefällts.=D
Kennt jemand zufällig eine Seite mit allen Folgen.Deutsch Subbed geht auch.(außer Kino.to)

Danke.


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Hellsing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hellsing muss man kaufen sonst darf mans nicht gucken.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hellsing muss man kaufen sonst darf mans nicht gucken.


oh verdammt geht free tv auch?

edit: Lol


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2008)

streams sind zu 100% legal nur dln ist illegal

wer ne seite mit streams will pn an mich


----------



## Zorkal (8. Oktober 2008)

Dir ist aber schon klar das du beim Streamen auch runterlädst ?!


----------



## David (8. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> streams sind zu 100% legal nur dln ist illegal
> 
> wer ne seite mit streams will pn an mich


Halbwissen kann gefährlich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2008)

dann wäre aba youtube auch illegal.

isses aba net


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Youtube ist illegal sobal Copyright geschütze Produkte veröffentlicht werden. Was denkst du warum die so oft verklagt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

sowas nennt man dann wohl "selfowned". also lieber über das schweigen was man so zu hause vor dem rechner macht. dann kommt es nicht so schnell ans licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Oktober 2008)

Selbst wenn Streams nicht illegal sind, sollte jedem noch so minderbemittelten Menschen klar sein, dass in den meisten Fällen a) Streams eine miese Qualität haben als DVDs und b) Leute die streamen, DVDs eher selten kaufen,wodurch den Firmen Geld fehlt. Und wenn das Geld fehlt, passieren Dinge wie bei Inuyasha, dass die Laben aussteigen aus dem Markt und wir am Ende da sind, wo wir vor 20 Jahren waren: Bei einem kleinen, deutschen Animemarkt mit eine handvoll Neuerscheinungen jedes Jahr. Aber die Leute, die streamen, sind sowieso nur pubertierende Kinder, die Anime Marke "Elfenlied", "Naruto" oder "Hellsing" schauen, weil es in ihrer 5. Klasse gerade in ist. Die wahren Fans, die seit Ewigkeiten dabei sind, schauen stolz auf ihre Sammlung aus Originalen. 

Vielleicht ist die heutige Jugend aber allgemein ein Haufen fauler Schweine, die zwar für jeden Handschlag bezahlt werden wollen, aber selber nicht geben. Solchen Leuten wünsche ich nur eines: Dass ihr Chef - sofern sie keine Hartz IVler werden - irgendwann sagt: "Sry, aber wir müssen dich leider entlassen, weil unser Produkt nicht so abgesetzt wurde, wie wir erwartet haben. Schuld sind Leute, die das Prodkt lieber kopiert nutzen und nichts dafür zahlen."


----------



## Zorkal (8. Oktober 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Streams nicht illegal sind, sollte jedem noch so minderbemittelten Menschen klar sein, dass in den meisten Fällen a) Streams eine miese Qualität haben als DVDs und b) Leute die streamen, DVDs eher selten kaufen,wodurch den Firmen Geld fehlt. Und wenn das Geld fehlt, passieren Dinge wie bei Inuyasha, dass die Laben aussteigen aus dem Markt und wir am Ende da sind, wo wir vor 20 Jahren waren: Bei einem kleinen, deutschen Animemarkt mit eine handvoll Neuerscheinungen jedes Jahr. Aber die Leute, die streamen, sind sowieso nur pubertierende Kinder, die Anime Marke "Elfenlied", "Naruto" oder "Hellsing" schauen, weil es in ihrer 5. Klasse gerade in ist. Die wahren Fans, die seit Ewigkeiten dabei sind, schauen stolz auf ihre Sammlung aus Originalen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist die heutige Jugend aber allgemein ein Haufen fauler Schweine, die zwar für jeden Handschlag bezahlt werden wollen, aber selber nicht geben. Solchen Leuten wünsche ich nur eines: Dass ihr Chef - sofern sie keine Hartz IVler werden - irgendwann sagt: "Sry, aber wir müssen dich leider entlassen, weil unser Produkt nicht so abgesetzt wurde, wie wir erwartet haben. Schuld sind Leute, die das Prodkt lieber kopiert nutzen und nichts dafür zahlen."


Ich schaue zwar keine Animes aber ich kenne genug Seiten auf denen ich Streams in DVDQualität finde :>
Und du bist ja schon so trve das es weh tut.


----------



## PlutoII (8. Oktober 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Streams nicht illegal sind, sollte jedem noch so minderbemittelten Menschen klar sein, dass in den meisten Fällen a) Streams eine miese Qualität haben als DVDs und b) Leute die streamen, DVDs eher selten kaufen,wodurch den Firmen Geld fehlt. Und wenn das Geld fehlt, passieren Dinge wie bei Inuyasha, dass die Laben aussteigen aus dem Markt und wir am Ende da sind, wo wir vor 20 Jahren waren: Bei einem kleinen, deutschen Animemarkt mit eine handvoll Neuerscheinungen jedes Jahr. Aber die Leute, die streamen, sind sowieso nur pubertierende Kinder, die Anime Marke "Elfenlied", "Naruto" oder "Hellsing" schauen, weil es in ihrer 5. Klasse gerade in ist. Die wahren Fans, die seit Ewigkeiten dabei sind, schauen stolz auf ihre Sammlung aus Originalen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist die heutige Jugend aber allgemein ein Haufen fauler Schweine, die zwar für jeden Handschlag bezahlt werden wollen, aber selber nicht geben. Solchen Leuten wünsche ich nur eines: Dass ihr Chef - sofern sie keine Hartz IVler werden - irgendwann sagt: "Sry, aber wir müssen dich leider entlassen, weil unser Produkt nicht so abgesetzt wurde, wie wir erwartet haben. Schuld sind Leute, die das Prodkt lieber kopiert nutzen und nichts dafür zahlen."



Dann lass den "5-Klässlern" wie du sie nennst doch ihren Spass wenn sie eh wieder aufhören.

Aber trotzdem: Respekt! Ich find Leute wie du die dafür sorgen das meine Lieblingsanimes nich abgesetzt werden toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Oktober 2008)

xD

koennt ihr ugefahr sagen wo in oesterreich (wien ) anemie dvds zu kaufen sind?
und ca preis pro folge?


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

Anime DVD's bekommste doch in jedem größeren Kaufhaus/Elektromarkt, die auch ne Videoabteilung haben. Wenn du kleine spezialisierte Eckläden suchst, dann schau doch mal im Branchenbuch von Wien nach. Wirst bestimmt was finden.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir einer ne seite nennen wo es streams zu deutschen(übersetzen) Animes gibt wollte schon ein paar Animes kucken fand aber nie was wo ich mir die ansehen kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Kann mir einer ne seite nennen wo es streams zu deutschen(übersetzen) Animes gibt wollte schon ein paar Animes kucken fand aber nie was wo ich mir die ansehen kann.


sowas macht man nicht is zwar nicht verboten aber erlaubt ises auch nicht (grauzone) kauf dir das zeug!


----------



## Kangrim (8. Oktober 2008)

Nicht schon wieder diese "Oh streams sind illegal" debatte. Hatten wir schon genug und ich denke jeder weiß das. Wers trozdem macht soll halt damit leben. 

Wie ich erfreulicher weise sehe, ist ein weiterer Soul Eater Fan unter uns muhahahaha. Wir werden immer mehr und irgendwann werden wir die Weltherrschaft an uns reißen!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Oktober 2008)

sry dass ich nochmal störe aber habe noch eine frage^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer ist das?
ich weiß ich nerve damit aber ich muss es wissen^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (8. Oktober 2008)

Ist hier eig jemand richtig Manga sammler also ich meine damit nicht nur so 1-2 irgendwo in der ecke rumfliegen oder haben wir hier nur anime gucker?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde mich mal interessieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich bin eher der Anime gucker hab aber band 1-42 von DB noch in der ecke stehen : /


----------



## Klunker (8. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ist hier eig jemand richtig Manga sammler also ich meine damit nicht nur so 1-2 irgendwo in der ecke rumfliegen oder haben wir hier nur anime gucker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




isch  =) death note, op, und I's  =)


----------



## Kangrim (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm Ich werd demnächst vieleicht anfangen, wenn ich einen Manga finde der mich anspricht.^^


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir eben Akira reingezogen. Die Beschreibung "Ein flammender Neon Alptraum" passt absolut, wobei es eindeutig stimmt, dass man den Film mehrmals sehen muss. Trotzdem absolut klasse für den Zeichentrick-Bladerunner der 80er!


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ist hier eig jemand richtig Manga sammler also ich meine damit nicht nur so 1-2 irgendwo in der ecke rumfliegen oder haben wir hier nur anime gucker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sammel zur Zeit den Manga Special A und warte das der fünfte Band endlich erscheint. Am 31.10. ist es endlich so weit *freude*. Wenn ich alle Bände davon habe, muss ich mich mal umschauen was ich danach anfange zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm ja bei mir sind nen paar mehr serien hab knapp 400 mangas ^^
Hatte damals mit 12 angefangen mit Banzai kann ich mich noch dran erinnern war ne lange zugfahrt ich hatte nix zu tun also meinte meine mudda ich sollte mir mal irgendwas kaufen damit ich ihr net auf die nerven gehe also in einer bahnhof bücherei banzai band 11 gesehn und einfach mal gekauft damals nur Banzai gesammelt irgendwann mit anderem kram angefangen und naja nun bin ich 18 und immernoch stolzer sammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier mal die "Abgeschlossenen Serien":

I''s
Chobits
Parallel
.hack Legend of the Twilight
.hack // XXXX
D-N-A²
Neon Genesis Evangelion Iron Maiden 2nd
Mahoromatic
GTO
Love Hina +die 2 bücher davon
Hmm ja ok Banzai noch aber fehlen mir einige der ersten exemplare 1-9 bruchweise und 9-50 komplett

Und nun die wo noch fleißig bestellt wird ^^:

Ai Yori Aoshi
EDEN
Magister Negi Magi
Gacha Gacha
AI Love You
Girls Bravo
Manga Love Story
Zombie Powder

wenn man des dann im schrank hat sieht das wie folgt aus (mit nen paar flaschen alk)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=5270:Foto203.jpg]
[attachment=5271:Foto204.jpg]

MFG Lain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> hmm ja bei mir sind nen paar mehr serien hab knapp 400 mangas ^^
> 
> wenn man des dann im schrank hat sieht das wie folgt aus (mit nen paar flaschen alk)
> 
> ...




Schaut gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hast dud einen Schrank extra umgeräumt oder was hast du gemacvht, weil auf dem 2ten Bild ist es die gleiche umgebung aber anderer Inhalt, da frage ich mich wo lgern die mangas sonst^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

stimmt ist der selbe schrank nur gespiegelt, wobei die alkflaschn oben noch gleich stehn^^

merkwürdige sache^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Oktober 2008)

übrigens fehlt da ja wohl eine Flasche Barcadi ;D 

Zum Thema anime kaufen =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe ich mir vor über nem hlaen jahr gekauft oder war das sogar letztes jahr..ne war letztes Jah irgetnwann im März glaube ich =)

ist die 2te Box mitlerweile mal draußen?


und meine Ikki Tousen Box sit weg >.<


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ist hier eig jemand richtig Manga sammler also ich meine damit nicht nur so 1-2 irgendwo in der ecke rumfliegen oder haben wir hier nur anime gucker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ich hab glaub so an die 200 Mangas (glaub eher mehr) und etwa 30-40 DVDs.

Bei den Mangas kann ich aber bei weitem nicht mit meiner Freundin mithalten. Die nähert sich glaub immer mehr der vierstelligen Zahl und sonstige Bücher hat die auch noch Karton weise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben schon gesagt, wenn wir mal zusammen ziehen wird ein Zimmer zu Bibliothek wo nur Bücherregale stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: schnell nachgezählt, sind über 300 Mangas


----------



## Noxiel (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> sry dass ich nochmal störe aber habe noch eine frage^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Ban Midou aus der Serie "Get Backers".

Toller Manga, vom Anime weiß ich allerdings nichts zu berichten.


----------



## drummen (9. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> GTO



Du hast GTO komplett?

Ich finds so ärgerlich, dass man viele Bände gar nicht mehr so im Laden kaufen kann :/ . Gleiche wie bei 20th Century Boys und ich denke Monster wird so langsam das selbe Schicksal ereilen, Band 1 gibts ja auch nicht mehr so zu kaufen :O


----------



## badhcatha (9. Oktober 2008)

uhi ich mag auch mangas...
leih sie mir in meiner privaten bücherrei aus *kichert*
meine beste freundin hat mehr als 2 regale voll und den hausflur runter zu der wohnung ihrer eltern...
ein wahres paradis...
und die tendenz ist steigend *kichert
sogar klassiker wie lady snowblood
und vieles neues...
zu zeit lese ich death notes..


----------



## S.E.Lain (9. Oktober 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Du hast GTO komplett?
> 
> Ich finds so ärgerlich, dass man viele Bände gar nicht mehr so im Laden kaufen kann :/ . Gleiche wie bei 20th Century Boys und ich denke Monster wird so langsam das selbe Schicksal ereilen, Band 1 gibts ja auch nicht mehr so zu kaufen :O



jap komplett 1-25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solltest mal bei amazon schaun da bestelle ich meisten aber das mit gto is halt auch schon bissel her bei mir weiß nich viel zu der verfügbarkeit aber eig sind da schon fast 7 auflagen raus bei mir ists alles auflage 1/2

und zu dem schrank das mittelding da steht auf "rollen" is also beweglich von links nach rechts ^^
damit man halt zu allen mangas zugriff hat sonst würde man an die links bzw rechts ja gar net dran kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ist hier eig jemand richtig Manga sammler also ich meine damit nicht nur so 1-2 irgendwo in der ecke rumfliegen oder haben wir hier nur anime gucker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab um die 60 mangas bei mir zu hause liegen also irgendwie schon joa


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

hmm mal ne wichtige frage:
wie gross ist der unterschied zwischen chobits (manga) und chobits (anime)?


----------



## S.E.Lain (10. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmm mal ne wichtige frage:
> wie gross ist der unterschied zwischen chobits (manga) und chobits (anime)?



hmm kenne den anime leider nich aber der manga ist gut ^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

*heul* 



Spoiler



azuma ist toooooooooooot )=



oder wie man so sagt mimimi )=


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne nur den Anime von Chobits und der ist richtig gut. Die erste Hälfte ist eher Humor Marke "Wie geht man plötzlich mit einem Persocom Marke Chii um?" und die andere Hälfte beleuchtet die Vergangenheit von Chii und die Frage, was der Nachteil ist, wenn die Menschen sich nur noch um die einfacheren PCs kümmern und weniger um ihre Mitmenschen?".

Da der Anime nur 40 €uro kostet, kann ich diesen wärmstens empfehlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

*schluck*

naja ich hatte eher vor mir die mangas zu kaufen 4 teile je 6.70 euro


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *schluck*
> 
> naja ich hatte eher vor mir die mangas zu kaufen 4 teile je 6.70 euro



Sag bloß, 40 €uro sind dir zu viel für eine Serie mit 24 Teilen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

ne nur im vergleich mit  meinem konto schon 
(10 euro xD )

aber der preis ist schon ok^^


----------



## Mondryx (11. Oktober 2008)

Nachts um halb drei möchte ich euch jetzt mal teilhaben lassen an dem, was ich eben gesehen habe. Es handelt sich hierbei um 5 Zentimeter pro Sekunde, eine wundervoll erzählte Geschichte über die Distanz zwischen zwei Menschen, die sich nicht mehr sehen können. (anisearchlink: http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=3717)

Die Geschichte über Takaki und Akira wird in 3 Kurzgeschichten wiedergeben und hat auch so drei zeitliche Abschitte aus denen man aus ihrem Leben erfährt. In der ersten Geschichte, genannt "Blutenessenz" wird man als Zuschauer in die Beziehung der beiden über den Briefwechsel, der die einzige Möglichkeit der Kommunikation der beiden darstellt, eingeführt, wieso überhaupt sich die beiden trennen mussten. 

Liebevoll werden die Gedanken und Gefühle der beiden von den wunderschön gezeichneten Landschaften untermalt. Doch auch die Ferne der Herzen der beiden, welche sich in der Bahnfahrt von Takaki zu Akira beklemmend breit macht, wird sehr deutlich. Immer und immer wieder wird man tiefer in den Sog der Einsamkeit gezogen, als Takaki in einer kalten Winternacht zu Akira fährt. Die schier endlose Entfernung der beiden lässt Takaki zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass es keine gemeinsame Zukunft für die beiden gibt. Auch wenn sie sich in dieser Nacht nur für sich haben, beide haben begriffen in welcher Situation sie sich befinden.

Als ich mit dieser Episode fertig war, war ich auch selbst ganz schön fertig. Denn es wird so deutlich wie schnell man die Bindung zu dem Menschen, wo man dachte das es für die Ewigkeit gemacht ist, im Bruchteil einer Sekunde verliert. Man gerät selber ganz schön ins Denken was man schon so alles in seinem Leben durchgemacht hat, dass lässt die Wirkung dieser Geschichte nochmal stärken werden.


Die zweite Kurzgeschichte heißt "Cosmonaut". In dieser geht es um Takaki und Kanae Sumita, die nur Sumita genannt wird, erzählt. Besser gesagt, die Ferne zwischen Akira und Takaki wird aus ihrer Sicht erzählt.
Sumita ist eine Klassenkameradin die sich unsterblich in Takaki verliebt hat, aber keinen Weg findet es ihm zu sagen. Was wohl auch daran liegen mag, dass Sumita mit sich selbst nicht im Reihnen ist. Sumita beobachtet Takaki wo sie nur kann, und versucht so viel Zeit mit ihm zu verbringen wie es ihr nur möglich ist.

Doch sie findet einfach keinen Weg um zu Takaki durch zu dringen. Ihr scheint es so, als sei er immer ganz weit Weg, wie an einem anderen Ort, den er nicht erreichen kann.
Aus diesem Grund finde ich den Titel auch eine wirklich klasse wahl, denn was ein Cosmonaut ist, sollte jedem klar sein oder?

Letzenendes fasst Sumita einen Entschluss für sich, dass Takaki wie ein Cosmonaut weit weg von ihr ist. Sie lässt ihn dahin ziehen, immer weiter richtung Erde entgegen. Doch ob er sein Ziel erreicht, ob er es findet, dass erfährt man nicht.


In der letzten Kurzgeschichte "5 Zentimeter pro Sekunde" sind einige Jahre ins Land gezogen, und Takaki spielt in dieser Episode den Ich-Erzähler. Man erfährt viel, was in den vergangenen Jahren im Leben der beiden geschehen ist, welche Veränderungen von statten gegangen sind. Doch immer noch greift einen direkt die beklemmende Distanz, die er mit seinen Worten zu Tage bringt.

Auch wenn beide nun ihr Leben leben wie sie es für richtig halten. Beide haben sie in sich, die Verbindung besteht noch. Doch haben sie nun die Erkenntnis erhalten, was ist, was sein wird. Und diese Erkenntnis kann sehr schmerzhaft sein. Aber so ist nunmal das Leben.


Ich war sehr berührt von der Geschichte der beiden. Auch wenn man sowas im wirklichen Leben jeden Tag findet, und man dafür nicht extra einen Anime sehen muss. Doch ich finde mit einer Geschichte wie dieser werden die Gefühle und Gedanken, die einem selbst jeden Tag durch den Kopf gehen können, sehr schön in Bilder gefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nachts um halb drei möchte ich euch jetzt mal teilhaben lassen an dem, was ich eben gesehen habe. Es handelt sich hierbei um 5 Zentimeter pro Sekunde, eine wundervoll erzählte Geschichte über die Distanz zwischen zwei Menschen, die sich nicht mehr sehen können. (anisearchlink: http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=3717)
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Frauen-Anime?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

Höhrt sich gut an werde ich auf meine animewachtching liste machen (hab so eine lisste mit den animes wo ich noch kucken muss)


----------



## Sempai02 (11. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Frauen-Anime?^^



Es gibt keine Anime, die man einteilen kann in "Für Männer" oder "Für Frauen".


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2008)

seeeeeehr stolzer besitzervon chobits band 3 (=
war sehr peinlich mit eltern und so^^


----------



## Klunker (11. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> seeeeeehr stolzer besitzervon chobits band 3 (=
> war sehr peinlich mit eltern und so^^



warum??^^


----------



## Mondryx (11. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, merk gerade...hab ne ganze halbe Stunde an dem Text von mir heute nacht gesessen^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (11. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> seeeeeehr stolzer besitzervon chobits band 3 (=
> war sehr peinlich mit eltern und so^^



hä versteh ich auch net bei chobits is doch nix besonderes ^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

es ist VERGLEICHSWEISE nichts besonderes xD


----------



## Klunker (12. Oktober 2008)

Öhm...ich finde da sind dann manche Cover von Op freizügiger wenn es darum geht..


----------



## PlutoII (12. Oktober 2008)

Argh vielen vielen Dank Mondryx


Ich hab des schon seit Ewigkeiten gesucht aber einfach nich gefunden weil ich natürlich zu doof war mir zu merken wies heist. Aber jetzt weiß ichs endlich wieder =)

Hach is des Leben nich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (13. Oktober 2008)

hmm ja ragnarock city ist da noch etwas freizügiger xD


----------



## S.E.Lain (16. Oktober 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost aber ist unser armer manga anime thread ausgestorben?
will ja keiner mehr posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

scheint so^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (16. Oktober 2008)

man man man nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nur zur Zeit mit dem neuen WoW Patch beschäftigt. 3.0.2 ist echt derbe nice. Und Black Temple ist ein Markenrun wie Kara geworden... . Gruul is im Wachsen 4 down gegangen heute beim Testrun^^. 

Anime mäßig habe ich gerade School Days angefangen. Ist derbe nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefloS (17. Oktober 2008)

Elfen Lied rockt &#8211; leider zu wenig Epis


----------



## Qonix (17. Oktober 2008)

Momentan mit dem Buch Schattenjäger von der Shadowrun Saga beschäftigt. Danach hab ich wieder Zeit für Mangas. Hab mir mal GTO und Dragon Girls gekauft. Von Monster Band 1 soll es Anfangs nächstes Jahr wieder eine Neuauflage geben, dann werde ich mir diesen Manga auch mal reinziehen.


----------



## Klunker (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist Dragon Girls nicht ein deutscher Mang also von einem deutschen Mangaka? bin der meinung hätte mal früher ein interview ind er Banzai gelesen...

10 Mark waren damals echt viel für mich^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. Oktober 2008)

Nope,
Dragon Girls aka Ikkitousen ist rein japanisch.


----------



## Qonix (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist Dragon Girls eigentlich vom gleichen Mangaka wie Tenjo Tenge?


----------



## Noxiel (17. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist Dragon Girls eigentlich vom gleichen Mangaka wie Tenjo Tenge?



Nein. Ikkitousen ist von Yuji Shiozaki und Tengo Tenge ist von Oh!Great (&#332;gure Ito).

Und wegen der Frage nach dem dt. Mangaka, Dragic Master ist von Robert Labs, daher vielleicht die Verwechslung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel, das Animelexikon von buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer war hier eigentlich so ein Fan von Monster? Lohnt es sich das zu kaufen und worum geht es so im Groben?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kucke gerade S.E Lain. der anang ist etwas verwirrend aber ziemlich geile Serie.
Ich glaube die kucke ich zu ende.

ansonsten habe ich auch noch vor Chobbits Band 4 zu kaufen. habe nen neuen Buchändler am bahnhof der verkauft die günstig. 4.20 das stück.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ich kucke gerade S.E Lain. der anang ist etwas verwirrend aber ziemlich geile Serie.
> Ich glaube die kucke ich zu ende.
> 
> ansonsten habe ich auch noch vor Chobbits Band 4 zu kaufen. habe nen neuen Buchändler am bahnhof der verkauft die günstig. 4.20 das stück.


bei mir kostet das 6.70 -.-


----------



## Klunker (17. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nein. Ikkitousen ist von Yuji Shiozaki und Tengo Tenge ist von Oh!Great (&#332;gure Ito).
> 
> Und wegen der Frage nach dem dt. Mangaka, Dragic Master ist von Robert Labs, daher vielleicht die Verwechslung.



Da ist mir wirklich eine Verwechslung passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sorry war natürlic Dragic Master 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe heute DMC Vl 1 für 4.99 endeckt und Gto für 22.99. gantz und der ganze rest kosten auch so viel. wer in Hamburg wohnt sollte mal in Fairplay vorbeischauen , liegt in Wandsbek und man findet imermal wieder sehr gute Filme für wenig Geld.

Btw habe mir Godzilla Der Urgigant für 1.99  gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ich 30 min nach gesucht^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (18. Oktober 2008)

jo feiner thread hier hätte ich hier schon fast nicht erwartet^^
ich guck mir fast alles aus dem bereich anime und manga an hab da also keine bestimmten vorlieben^^


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Noxiel, das Animelexikon von buffed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Monster hab ich selbst nicht angeschaut aber ich kopier schnell mal ein text :

Deutschland, 1986. Dr. Kenzo Tenma ist Neurochirurg in einer Klinik von Düsseldorf. Eigentlich ist er der Arzt, den sich jede Klinik wünschen kann. Wenn es da aber nicht die Eigenmächtigkeiten seiner Vorgesetze gäbe, die ständig Politisch wichtigere Menschen vorziehen lassen würden bei der Medizinische Versorgung.

Eines Tages werden 2 Geschwister in die Klinik eingeliefert, die in einem Haus aufgefunden wurden, wo sich ein Blutbad abgespielt hat. Der Junge Johann schwebt im Lebensgefahr, doch Tenma hat den Auftrag einen einflussreichen Politiker zu operieren. Er entscheidet sich dagegen und operiert den Jungen.Ein verhängnisvoller Fehler, den er sein ganzes lang Leben bereuen wird. Johann ist nämlich ein waschechtes "Monster", welcher seine Mitmenschen dazu benutz ein Ideal in seinen kranken Kopf "aufzubauen". Kurze Zeit später werden einige Politiker ermordet und die Kinder, Johann und Anna, sind spurlos verschwunden....


----------



## drummen (20. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Noxiel, das Animelexikon von buffed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Monster ist so ähnlich wie ein Krimi aufgebaut. (Ich erzähl jetzt nur sachen vom ersten Band):

Erstmal: Nicht Politiker werden ermordet, sondern Ärzte. Rest passt.

Weil Tenma den Politiker nicht operiert hat und dieser verstarb, hat der Direktor ihm durchblicken lassen, dass er keine berufliche Karriere mehr vor sich hat "Ihr Talent und ihr Ehrgeiz werden ihnen von nun an nichts mehr nützen". Die Tochter des Direktor, mit der er verlobt war, verlässt ihn. Kurz darauf besucht er den Jungen und spricht in Wut darüber wie er sich wünscht, dass der Direktor und seine Klique sterben (der Junge scheint immer noch bewusstlos). Er bittet also seinen bewustlosen Zuhörer ja zu leben, denn O-ton: "Am Ende hab ich alles für dich aufgegeben." Kurz darauf stirbt die Direktoren Klique und Tenma gerät in den Verdacht des BKAs bzw. von Inspektor Runge (sehr toller Charakter). Tenma wird zum Chefchirugen ernannt und seine ex-verlobte versucht es wieder bei ihm - scheitert.
1995: Tenma praktiziert weiter als Chefchirug während Familien (Mann + Frau, keine Kinder) verteilt in Deutschland sterben. Ein Verdächtiger wird angefahren und muss operiert werden - operiert wird er von Tenma, Runge kommt auch wieder vor. Etwas später stirbt das Wachpersonal auf die gleiche Weise wie die Ärzte und der Verdächtige flieht, Tenma folgt ihm. Er flieht in eine Baustelle, in der bereits jemand auf ihn wartet. Der Fremde lässt durchblicken wer er ist und der Verdächtige sagt, dass er jeden umbringt, der sein Gesicht kennt. Johann bringt also den Verdächtigen um und zeigt Tenma sein Gesicht. Er würde Tenma nicht umbringen, da er wichtiger sei als sein eigener Vater, denn er hat sein Leben gerettet.

So das war Band 1 sehr sehr sehr sehr kurz gefasst.

Der Manga spielt hauptsächlich in Deutschland und Prag. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben, 

gerade in diesem moment schau ich mir die letzten 10 DBZ folgen an und mir schoss da son genialer Gedanke durch den Kopf...

Was glaub ihr wer würde gewinnen wenn Gotengs SSJ 3x und Vegetto SSJ 4x Fusioniert  VS Boo (der wiederum 100% Freezer, C16,C17, C18, Cooler und Cell Einverleibt hat) Kämpfen würden?

Achja Songoten Fusioniert mit Future Thrunks

Was denkt ihr was rauskommt?

sorry das ich in der eigentlichen Diskusion abschweife aber dass brannte mir auf der Seele


----------



## Noxiel (20. Oktober 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> gerade in diesem moment schau ich mir die letzten 10 DBZ folgen an und mir schoss da son genialer Gedanke durch den Kopf...
> 
> ...



Wer gewinnen würde? Wen interessiert das? Bei der Länge des Kampfes Cell gegen Son Goku wird ein Kampf in diesen Ausmaßen vermutlich so lange dauern, dass es danach niemanden mehr gibt, der davon berichten könnte. Die Sonne dürfte bis dahin vermutlich auch schon zum roten Riesen geworden sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke Vegetto SSJ 4 müsste nicht mal Fusionieren um Boo so platt zu machen.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

Um den Thread aus der Versenkung zu hohlen.

Hat eigentlich mal jemand die Animania gelesen? oder gibs die sogar noch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir die früher immer gekauft, mn hat imerm wieder gute mangas gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab das DVD-Abo davon. Bin aber schon lange nicht mehr zum lesen gekommen.

Hab aber bald mein Buch durch und dann wird mal wieder mein Wissen bisschen aufgestockt.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

habe mal ein aktuelles und ein altes cover genommen, der unterschied sit dochs chon beachtlich und wie lange das magazin schon besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Jup, hat sich doch sehr verändert.


Juhu, in 1 Monat und 4 Tagen kommt endlich der neue One Piece-Band.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

wie weit ist man denn im moment in deutschland /schweiz?  hab ab 41 nicht merh gekauft kein geld gehabt^^    wolte mal wieder anfangen, naja  op wiki hilft einem ja auch =)


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Am 28.11.2008 kommt Band 48. Also noch nicht viel weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

in Japan kommt bald 51 xD

Mhm dann werde ich mal anfangen wieder zu lesen^^
Sind wird schon mit dem Thriler Park fertig oder mitten drin?


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Mitten drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   weißt du eigntlich wie es weitergeht oder wartest du imer gespannt 3 odre sind es mitlerweile 4 monate auf den neuen Band?


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (und ich will es gar nicht wissen)

Aber das Nächste kommt dann nur 2 Monate später.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

echt jetzt wieder alle 2 Monate? Oo ich weißnoch wie ich damals die Meldung bekommen hab, dass das jetzt imemr 3 Monate dauert bis der neue Bank kommt^^  ok ich halte mich zurück ich sage nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich hoffe auch nur das es nicht wieder fast 1 Jahr oder länger dauert bis ein neuer Hellsing Manga kommt.


----------



## UrielTheFox (24. Oktober 2008)

mh eigentlichz sollte dieses jahr der letzte veröffentlicht werden <_<
zumindestens laut des mangakas bei einem interview^^


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2008)

Heute in be Thalia endeckt, wusste gar nicht, dass das Buch schon draußen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich ahbe einen schäußlichen Teppich und ja ich trage graue Socken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nächste Foto ist ohne Fuß im bild =)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Am 28.11.2008 kommt Band 48. Also noch nicht viel weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich werd an dem tag dann in den laden laufen und die verkäuferin anschrein: "GIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2008)

/push

keine death note fans hier?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> /push
> 
> keine death note fans hier?^^


HIEr HIER HIER


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Ende ist schrott und total unlogisch.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das Ende ist schrott und total unlogisch.


ach komm ich fands geil^^ gut als L noch dabei war wars geiler aber das war schon in ordnung


----------



## Klunker (27. Oktober 2008)

ich rede von dem buch das ich oben gezeigt habe^^  das ist dsa Buch, dass sich um L dreht.

Um März 2009 erscheint Death Note 13 How to read oder so ähnlich, da soll alles geklärt werden. also es kein richtifer manga, eher ein Bücherschlüssel.


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2008)

Jo jo, aber das dauert noch bis das raus kommt.


Ach was, das Ende war so unlogisch. Da hab ich so vieles entdeckt was eigentlich  nicht möglich oder eben unlogisch ist. Vorallem das der verschlafentste Cop der nie was kapiert und immer der Depp ist, als erster kapiert was Light vor hat und ihn dann auch noch in einer Flugpose abknallt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jo jo, aber das dauert noch bis das raus kommt.
> 
> 
> Ach was, das Ende war so unlogisch. Da hab ich so vieles entdeckt was eigentlich  nicht möglich oder eben unlogisch ist. Vorallem das der verschlafentste Cop der nie was kapiert und immer der Depp ist, als erster kapiert was Light vor hat und ihn dann auch noch in einer Flugpose abknallt.
> ...



Du meinst ähnlich unlogisch wie ein Shinigami in der Menschenwelt und ein Buch das Menschen tötet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und körperliche Reaktionen müssen von der Schnelligkeit ja nichts mit gedanklichen Schlußfolgerungen zu tun haben. Ich meine, dass das Death Note Menschen tötet ist klar, da braucht es für Matsuda nicht viel um zu erkennen was: "Light blickt wahnsinnig und versucht etwas in sein Notizheft zu schreiben", bedeuten könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2008)

Na das lassen wir jetzt mal aussen vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch bei den reaktionen war er auch immer einer der Letzten. Naja, für mich war der Schluss sehr entäuschend und nicht glaubwürdig. War noch einiges mehr das mir aufgefallen ist, wiss ich jetzt aber nicht merh das es schon zu lange her ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern den neuesten Band von 100% Strawberry durchgelesen. Mal wieder zum schreien komisch aber ich glaube von Vand zu Band zeigen die Weiber mehr nackte Haut (naja, wenn es noch mehr gibt ist es bald verschweisst und nur noch ab 16/18 zu bekommen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hab gestern den neuesten Band von 100% Strawberry durchgelesen. Mal wieder zum schreien komisch aber ich glaube von Vand zu Band zeigen die Weiber mehr nackte Haut (naja, wenn es noch mehr gibt ist es bald verschweisst und nur noch ab 16/18 zu bekommen).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch ok^^
Oder hast du diese Altersstufe noch nicht erreicht?


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde *Hunter X Hunter *total geil! , nur das prob ist das diese Serie ziemlich lang gezogen ist ,aber trodzdem die Spannung beihält. In einem Band passiert recht weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , aber es ist trodzdem sehr fesselnd und macht auch spaß diesen Manga zu lesen.
Früher las ich* Banzai* , aber dieser ist ja abgesetzt worden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dazu les ich noch *Naruto* , ist das genau gegenteil von *Hunter X Hunter* , in einem Band passiert relativ viel und ist trodzdem sehr gut erzählt.
mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ist doch ok^^
> Oder hast du diese Altersstufe noch nicht erreicht?


Doch doch, schon lange. Ich lese auch viel das es nur eingeschweisst gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen was heute Abend lese. Hab noch ein paar Sachen die ich noch nicht gelesen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ja, dieses Mangas. Ist schon eine kleine Sucht, wenn ich was ich in der kurzen Zeit die ich erst Mangas lese schon gesammelt habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Asuma ist tot


 buhuuhuu ich hab wirklich traenen in den augen gekriegt bei dem anblick  ): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (1. November 2008)

und weißte wer im neuesten chapter auch noch stirbt ? 



Spoiler



Kakashi!!!!


 da hatte ich wirklich etwas pipi in den augen, aber er hat gut gekämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
DASGIBTSNICHTNEINVERDAMMT


wieso ausgerechnet den?!
das duerfen sie nicht tun!
genausogut koennten sie naruto sterben lasssen 
tag versaut -.-

WIESO hast du das gepostet,spoiler hin oder her

ruined my day


----------



## sTereoType (1. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> AAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> DASGIBTSNICHTNEINVERDAMMT
> 
> ...


naja es ist noch nicht genau raus wenn dich das etwas beruhigt.
und diesmal nur lesen wenn du es auch wirklich wissen willst


Spoiler



man sieht nur das seitenprofil von kakashis kopf und alle ist schwarz. pain hat davor einen nagel auf den gefangenen kakashi geschoßen. man sieht aber nicht wie er trifft und es steht drunter "a hero falls". kann sich also auch jemand dazwischen geworfen haben


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt xD


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2008)

jo hatte auch pipi in den augen des letzten Serienopfers wegen T_T

und muss mich wirklich zwingen nicht mit dem manga anzufangen xD der is ja um ellen weiter xD

aber wollte ursprünglich nur die serie anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wiso auch immer xD)

One Piece auch grade sehr spannend (ja manga!) wtf wiso heut Hankoc jetz O_O?
sicher net weil die so berührt is >_> 

die tuss läst sicher was abartig gemeines raus !

PS: NEIN WH....ANG darf net sterben!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

wer?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. November 2008)

Habe gerade die erte folge von erial experiments  Lain geesehen und muss sagen voll psycho Oo
wie auf drogen.
ich bin irritiert.


----------



## Kangrim (1. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Habe gerade die erte folge von erial experiments  Lain geesehen und muss sagen voll psycho Oo
> wie auf drogen.
> ich bin irritiert.




Jo schon ziemlich seltsam.^^


Ich hab grade die letzte folge von School Days gesehen und das war auch ziemlich krank.^^ Ich hab aber nur eines der 3 enden gesehen und ich musste zu meinem erstaunen lachen 



Spoiler



als da alle umgebracht wurden xD. Das was schon sehr überraschend gewalttätig.^^


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer?



na der!



Spoiler



white fang = Kakashis paps



Hab spoilerfunktion vorher übersehen deshalb versucht es so zu schreiben damit man weitesgehen auf den sohn schliesen kann xD xD


----------



## sTereoType (1. November 2008)

@ gui
hankoc heult weil sie von ruffys aufrichtigkeit tief bewegt ist. ich denke mal der kampf ist damit wohl vorbei und sie schließt sich der shb an


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ gui
> hankoc heult weil sie von ruffys aufrichtigkeit tief bewegt ist. ich denke mal der kampf ist damit wohl vorbei und sie schließt sich der shb an


das glaube ich net die tuss is im wahsten sinne eine schlange!
eben weil jeder glaubt die is im inneren ne ganz nette und findet die aktion so rührend sage ich, sie ist ein Unmensch und muss ordentlich durchgeprügelt werden!

wer sonst kickt harmlose süße Kätzchen durch die gegend : (


----------



## PlutoII (2. November 2008)

@ Kamui Shiro: Klingt wie das richtige für mich werds mir mal anschaun^^

Hatt einer von euch Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni gesehn? Bin fast fertig und es gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Ne 3te staffel soll diesen winter als OVA rauskommen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. November 2008)

Ja ist ziemlich genial nur musste aufmeerksam zukucken weil manchmal passierenn sachennnicht echt sondern in der 
wired die zweite welt  der computer,^^

habe grad die ersten 3 folgen durch und finde ihn recht gut und angsteinflössend.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. November 2008)

arrrrrgh gieeev money for mangas -.-

Wieviele Bände von Naruto sindn Mittlerweile erschienen? bin beim 26 oder so.. Aber seit ich wow spiele bleibt das irgendwie auf der strecke DD


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> arrrrrgh gieeev money for mangas -.-
> 
> Wieviele Bände von Naruto sindn Mittlerweile erschienen? bin beim 26 oder so.. Aber seit ich wow spiele bleibt das irgendwie auf der strecke DD


gibt ne seite wo du die mangas opnline lesen kannst... allerdings must des Englischen mächtig sein 

und mist xD doch net die nächste Naruto Shippuuden Folge abwarten könne und seit 4 Stunden die Kapitelö am durchlesen...

Achtung!! kollossaler Spoiler!!! 



Spoiler



http://img55.onemanga.com/mangas/00000004/00000351/Randomness.jpg



(allerdings nicht wirklich eine überraschung!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. November 2008)

> gibt ne seite wo du die mangas opnline lesen kannst..



ich hab lieber was in der hand


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich hab lieber was in der hand


Du warst derjenige der über geldnot gewhinet hatt >_>

oder hast einfach nen problem mit Englisch?

du bist band 26 O_o... 

würdest dich zum Online lesen überwinden (ja ich weis nen manga in der hand is nen anderes fealing) würdest nich 80% der Storry hinterherhinken...

ich meine in Shipuuden is viel pasiert O_o



Spoiler



Orochimaru wurde von Sasuke getötet...
Asuma ist tot...
Akatsuki verliert ein Mittglied nach dem anderen...
Naruto hatts geschafft die technick seines Dads weiterzuetwickeln!


----------



## Bankchar (2. November 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich hab lieber was in der hand



Der Satz passt einfach zu deiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@den über mir: Es ist doch net schlimm wenn er "hinterherhinkt" irgendwann wird Naruto eh zuende sein und spätestens dann sind alle auf dem gleichen stand :>


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Der Satz passt einfach zu deiner Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn ich die handlung spannend und mittreißend finde.. dan will ich nicht warten bis ich irgendwan weiterlesen kann...

und wenn ich weis da gibt es eine möglichkeit JETZT an den nächsten fetzen Storry zu kommen würde ich sicher net dumm rumsitzen und hoffen es kommt bald in Deutschland raus >_<

...und es geht ja grade darumd as der Btroffene kein geld ausgeben kann/will und rummosert >_> warum weigert er sich dan es online zu lesen??????


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

wie schaut/lest ihr naruto?
ich hab die shippudden folgen nur bis folge 82 im internet gesehen Oo


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2008)

82 is auch die letzte die in Japan raus is ^_^

glaub das mitt seiten verlinken die eventuel uhrheberrechtlich geschütztes matterial zeigen wird hier net gerne gesehen ^^


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://img55.onemanga.com/mangas/00000004/00000351/Randomness.jpg





Spoiler



Das war zu erwarten das er gay ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is aber trotzdemnur nen Faketext xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. November 2008)

Imho ist shipuuden noch nicht als manga erschienen , oder? Ich weiß auch nichts aus der story und das ist auch gut so. meine frage war lediglich , wie weit die mangas in deutschland erschienen sind.
Und da ich leidenschaftlicher Mangasammler bin , bringt mir das Onlinelesen auch nichts , und am englisch soll nicht unbedingt liegen , ist schließlich meine muttersprache.


----------



## Bankchar (3. November 2008)

Doch Shippuuden gibt es schon als Manga in Deutschland. Ich glaube das war ab Band 28 :>


----------



## Melih (3. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> is aber trotzdemnur nen Faketext xD





Spoiler



Das merkt man dennn ich glaub nicht das er sagen würde "hi Guys"


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2008)

ach fu jetz hab ich alle kapitel durch und was is pasiert T_T



Spoiler



Asuma... Jiraia und kakaschi tot >_>
und Sasuke will Konoha zerstören... is das Mode?

will irgendwie jeder zweite superschurke in Naruto >_<


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

schon klar kann die ganzen schurken verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das sie alle sterben lassen ist dumm -.-


----------



## Melih (3. November 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> will irgendwie jeder zweite superschurke in Naruto >_<



Liegt auch daran das er "diese" 



Spoiler



Fuchs


 versteckte kraft hat in im drin hat

naja ich geh weiter Slayers anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Liegt auch daran das er "diese"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



wir sind doch alle kenner da kann man das ruhig jinchuriki nennen ^^ und klar will jeder superschurke das ding....weil jeder superschurke im moment bei akatsuki ist und akatsuki ja bekanntlich alle jinchuriki haben will damit sie den "frieden" mit der mächtigste waffe sichern können. ich hoffe naruto kann jetzt mal ein bisschen mehr nach dem training. wär scheiße wenn seine arsenal nur wieder um eine weitere schattendoppelgängervariation ergänzt wird. er darf ruhig auch mal das feuer spucken lernen oder mal eine komplett eigene technik entwickeln (das sexy no jutsu zählt nicht^^)


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

So, Manga Love Story 36 und Vampire Hunter D gelesen. Manga Love Story war mal wieder sau komisch und geil. Bei Vampire Hunter D hat ich zwischen durch echt Probleme der Story zu folgen hat sich dann aber zum Schluss alles geklärt und alle Fragen wurden beantwortet.

Weiss hier eignetlich wer ob Priest irgend wann mal weiter geht?


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

So ich bräuchte mal eben Hilfe^^
Ich soll jemanden den Begrif Manga näher bringen, also auch die Genres =).

Ich hätte bis jetzt 

Shonen <-- manga für Jungen
Shojo <-- Manga für Mädchen
Yuri <-- Mädchen Liebe
Yaoi <-- Männer Liebe
Shonen ai <-- leichte Männe Liebe
Shojo ai <-- leichte Frauen Liebe
Etchi <-- leichte Frezügigkeit
Hentai <-- totale Freizügigkeit

So sollte doch reichen um es einen totalen Neuling nahe zu bringen oder?^^
Und dann bräuchte ich noch einen guten Shojo Manga. Er solte ungefähr wie I's sein oder MLS. Ich dachte da 100% Strawberry ok ist kein Sho aber solte doch auch gehen oder?
Der Manga sollte vor allem lustig und Romantik beinhalten...Mondryx wo bist du?^^

Hoffe auf antworten. Am besten noch heute^^


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Hier mal ein leichter Shojo: Chirality


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hier mal ein leichter Shojo: Chirality



Oo ist das wirklich shojo?^^  ich achte da eher an einen schul-manga  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Nö nö, ist eine Lesbenstory. Aber nur sehr keicht. Einmal machen sie es miteinader und das wars. Sonst hat es auch ein paar coole Kampfszenen und Mechas.


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nö nö, ist eine Lesbenstory. Aber nur sehr keicht. Einmal machen sie es miteinader und das wars. Sonst hat es auch ein paar coole Kampfszenen und Mechas.



 ist das dann nicht eher shojo ai? Oo mhm mechas sind in diesem falle gar nicht gut, also ich mag ja mechas..cfg mochte ich besonders gern, aber wohl eher wegen den figuren...ich schweife ab. also es wird immer noch ein manga gesucht =)


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

oh fuck

jetzt hab ich shojo mir shojo ai verwechselt

schande über mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hmm, ein Manga für Mädchen

I''s ist sicher ien gute Idee. 100% Strawberry ist wohl doch eher was für Jungs dank den vielen nackten Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Death Note ist ja auch sehr beliebt bei den Mädchen, ist sonst das ganz Weiberzeug hald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

mhm I's kennt das gute mädel schon..ja ich habs bei mir stehen *hust* death note habe ich ihr schon die ersten 3 Bände in die hand gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hälst du von School Rumble? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. November 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> So ich bräuchte mal eben Hilfe^^
> Ich soll jemanden den Begrif Manga näher bringen, also auch die Genres =).
> 
> Ich hätte bis jetzt
> ...




Seinen<---Manga für Männer(18-40)
Game<---Manga zu einem Game bzw Manga was mit Games zu tun haben (Ragnarok zbs)
Fantasy<--- müsste eigendlich jeder wissen (Anime mit drachen,Magie udn so weiter)


glaub mehr fallen mehr nicht ein



ps: weiß wer wo man "Yami to B&#333;shi to Hon no Tabibito" mit ger sub sehen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

ups habe seinen wirklich vergessen, danke^^

sach mal melih wie heißt der anime bzw gibs den als manga in deutschland?


----------



## Melih (4. November 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ups habe seinen wirklich vergessen, danke^^
> 
> sach mal melih wie heißt der anime bzw gibs den als manga in deutschland?



hab ich doch grad gesagt das Anime heißt "Yami to B&#333;shi to Hon no Tabibito"


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Was hälst du von School Rumble?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kenn nur den Anime. Echt zum tot lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hab ich doch grad gesagt das Anime heißt "Yami to B&#333;shi to Hon no Tabibito"



ih meitne den aus deiner sigi^^


----------



## Melih (4. November 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ih meitne den aus deiner sigi^^



das sind 2 anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Linke ist "Kannazuki no Miko"

und das Rechte ist "Yami to boushi to hon no tabibito" (Hab ger sub bei Myvideo gefunden xD)


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Etchi <-- leichte Frezügigkeit



Heisst das nicht Ecchi?


----------



## Melih (4. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht Ecchi?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etchi

heißt Etchi ^^


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etchi
> 
> heißt Etchi ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2008)

Wieso wird das oft mit 2 "c" geschrieben?


----------



## Melih (4. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso wird das oft mit 2 "c" geschrieben?



Weil beides richtig ist (glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),ist halt wie Yuri und Shoujo-ai bedeutet in Japan das selbe und ist kein unterschied (nur im Westen ein unterschied)


----------



## Sempai02 (5. November 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich Tsubasa Chronicle (Anime). Und zwar habe ich gesehen, dass es nun die zweite Staffel bald komplett zu kaufen gibt, da ich aber kein Fan von Stückwerk bin, würde es mich interessieren, ob der Anime damit abgeschlossen ist oder in Japan weitere Staffeln erschienen sind? Laut englisch-amerikanischen Seiten scheint es bei zwei Staffeln zu bleiben, die japanischen kann ich leider noch nicht richtig lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Vakeros (5. November 2008)

Klunker ich könnte noch The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya empfehlen.
Ist ein ziemlich schräger Schul-Fantasy-Alien-Zeitreisenden-Band-Anime^^
Klingt komisch ist aber echt toll

Nebenbei will ich mal Werbung für ein Hellsing AMV machen,das ich gebastelt habe^^
Sagt mir doch mal was ihr davon haltet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uclKcivWCGM&fmt=18


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht überragend.

Ein paar Szenen sind etwas komsich da du die Reihenfolge vertauscht hast.

Und wenn du schon von dem Pfarrer die Sprechszene zeigst dann aber bitte auch so das es in etwa auf den Songtext passt.

Ich würde ja jetzt auch mal sagen das ist aus der Hellsing TV Serie und nicht aus der OVA.


----------



## Vakeros (5. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht überragend.
> 
> Ein paar Szenen sind etwas komsich da du die Reihenfolge vertauscht hast.
> 
> ...



danke für die Tipps^^
Nebenbei hast du unrecht, das ganze Material ist aus der 1. OVA^^


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Hmm, ich hätte jetzt schwören können das es TV-Serien qualität ist.

Naja, ist auch schwer das auf dem Format und auf Youtube zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hätte jetzt schwören können das es TV-Serien qualität ist.
> 
> Naja, ist auch schwer das auf dem Format und auf Youtube zu sehen.
> 
> ...



stimmt, selbst auf höchster Qualität ist das Bild noch schlecht, aber besser schlechte Qualität als es garnicht sehen zu können oder?(^_^)


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Naja, bei meinen Lieblingsanimes bin ich da immer etwas pingelig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2008)

Nabend,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen! ^^

Irgendwie ist die Luft bei meinen Mangas raus, ich sammel, habe gesammelt:

Love Hina
Naruto
Gunslinger Girls
DNA²
One Piece
Negi Magister Magi

Das sind die, die mir am besten gefallen haben. 

Kann mir jemand ne gute Reihe empfehlen, die ähnlich spannend bzw. lustig ist? Sollte schon so in der Art gezeichnet sein, wie die oben genannten! 

Himmelskrieger


----------



## Melih (5. November 2008)

Kann mir vielleicht wer helfen? 


Such schonm seit geraumer Zeit nach der 3.Staffel von Slayers (slayers try) mit ger sub oder ger dub (ger dub wär mir lieber)

wer eine gute seite um es anzuschauen soll mir ein pm schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

100% Strawberry


----------



## Klunker (5. November 2008)

Bleach!


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2008)

Shaman King
Dragon Girls 
Tengo Tenge


----------



## Klunker (5. November 2008)

hunter X Hunter und Ranma 1/2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    kann ich noch emphelen vor allem Ranma 1/2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. November 2008)

@Noxiel
gibts für Tengo Tenge eigentlich auch ein vernünftiges Ende? Das ist doch keine Art den großen Kampf einfach mal weg zu lassen^^


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

gurren lagann <3

und battle angel alita:last order


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2008)

Hiho,
ich hab mal ein paar Fragen.
Ich hab vorher gerade Death Note fertig geschaut, ist der Film genau so gut?
Wer singt eigentlich das 2. Oppening?
So jetzt die letzt eun wichtigste Frage: Welches Anime könnt ihr mir empfehlen zum Schauen,
es sollte etwa gleich spannend wie Death Note sein und actionreich.

Danke für die Antworten im vorraus.

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## grimmjow (7. November 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> gurren lagann <3


Jemand der Gurren Lagann kennt... <33



Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho,
> ich hab mal ein paar Fragen.
> Ich hab vorher gerade Death Note fertig geschaut, ist der Film genau so gut?
> Wer singt eigentlich das 2. Oppening?
> ...


Ich persönlich fand den Film crap, ist doch der Film mit echten Schauspielern, oder? Grauenhaft..

Also ich schau imo Soul Eater, ist recht spannend, der Humor stimmt und die Animationen sind 1a! Mit Full Metal Alchemist einer meiner Lieblingsanimes.

Das 2. Opening und Ending ist von der Band "Maximum the Hormone" (wenn das gemeint war).

Jemand das neue Opening von Soul Eater gesehen? Also das Lied und das ganze Opening allgemein überzeugt mich vollkommen. :O Auch nicht anders zu erwarten von Bones. ^^
I love it. <3

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=04VdzuduhR0


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2008)

Vielen dank, ich werd mir mal Soul Eater anschauen.


----------



## PlutoII (7. November 2008)

Death Note der Film is wirklich grottig tus dir nich an...


----------



## Kangrim (7. November 2008)

Ich würd Elfenlied empfehlen, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich will die Elfenlied Diskussion nicht wieder lostreten.^^


Das neue Souleater Opening hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber ich werds mir auch erst ansehen, wenn die neue Folge mit Deutschem Untertitel da ist.


----------



## sTereoType (8. November 2008)

Naruto:


Spoiler



da hats doch tatsächlich nicht kakashi erwischt sondern chojis vater. allerdings scheint kakashi dafür dieses mal zu sterben in dem er sein letztes bisschen chakra benutzt um choji die flucht zu ermöglichen. naja mal gucken obs nee schnecke von tsunade schafft ihn vorher noch zu regenerieren, zu hoffen wärs.


----------



## grimmjow (8. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Naruto:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Meinst du das Kakashi nicht sterben wird? Ich fand es schon schlimm genug, dass Itachi gestorben ist, obwohl er eigentlich ein Held ist (ich wusste schon immer das er gut ist) aber sein kleiner Emo Bruder will es ja wie immer nicht einsehen. Ich hoffe nur, dass es irgendwann Sasuke hinrafft, damit ich in Ruhe schlafen kann. 

Btw fand ich den Endmove von Itachi total traurig, als Sasuke total schiss vor Itachi hatte und Itachi voller Blut auf Sasuke zuging und ihn mit seinen 2 Fingern anstupst und zu Boden geht.. :/ Naja, er war krank und Sasuke hatte selbst da kein leichtes Spiel, nur schade das er nicht das umsetzt, wofür Itachi so hart gearbeitet hat.



@ Kangrim

Du schaust dir Soul Eater echt mit deutschen Untertiteln an? Ich schau alle Animes immer mit Engsub und vorher sogar als Raw an. Verstehen tut man bei den Raw's nicht alles, aber n Teil schon. Naja, schlimm sind deutsche Subs nicht mehr so~. Schlimm ist nur die Tatsache, dass es noch Leute gibt, die Animes mit deutscher Synchronisation anschauen.. >_<"


----------



## sTereoType (8. November 2008)

Spoiler



war itachi krank? dachte der hat nur was an seinen augen wegend er regen benutzung des mangakyu sharingans. der letzte move von itachi war auch nicht nur ein einfach anstubser, er dabei sasuke die schwarze flamme eingeflanzt damit er sich gegen madara zur wehr setzen kann. ich denke allerdings nichtd as kakshi überlebt immerhin steht auf dem letzten panel "on the cusp of death, he makes a dying wish"


----------



## grimmjow (9. November 2008)

Spoiler



Das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, was ich weiß, ist: Das Itachi total geschwächt im Kampf gegen Sasuke war. Sasuke hätte nicht den Hauch eine Chance gehabt, wenn Itachi bei voller Kraft wäre. Finde es schade das er gestorben ist, noch schlimmer, dass Itachi ein Held ist, aber Sasuke es nicht einsehen will. << Ich mein, er hat seinen Clan ausgelöscht, da es sonst wieder nen Krieg geben würde, er ist ein Held. Naja, was solls.


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2008)

Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei mir alle Dragonball-Mangas zu kaufen. Ach ja, da werden Errinnerungen wach wenn man so zurück denkt wie man damals vor dem Fernseher hockte und die ersten Folgen von Dragonball betrachtete.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiss eigentlich wer ob es nach den normlen Mangas noch mehr gibt? Wo GT drin ist oder sonst etwas? Soll es eigentlich irgend wann weiter gehen nach dem Son Goku mit Oop weg geflogen ist?


----------



## Klunker (10. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei mir alle Dragonball-Mangas zu kaufen. Ach ja, da werden Errinnerungen wach wenn man so zurück denkt wie man damals vor dem Fernseher hockte und die ersten Folgen von Dragonball betrachtete.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiss eigentlich wer ob es nach den normlen Mangas noch mehr gibt? Ja Klar
Wo GT drin ist oder sonst etwas? Nachdem Son Goku und Oob weggelogen sind endet der "originale" Manga. Aschließend gab es Comics mit Freezer Kooler usw. Außerdem gab es einen Din 4 Comic der die Geschcihte von Son gokus anchfahren zeigt.
Soll es eigentlich irgend wann weiter gehen nach dem Son Goku mit Oop weg geflogen ist? In Japan wird aktuell Db Af von einenm Mangaka gezeichnet, der derm origina zu 99% ähnlich sieht.

Kan ich dir sosnt noch irgentwie helfen? =)


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2008)

Hmm, dann  muss ich mal die GT Comics suchen weil ich hab bis jetzt nur die Z gesehen wo es ja die Filme davon gibt. Aber das die Originalstory weiter geht find ich super, weil GT war ja etwas schwach. Hoffe der neue Mangaka macht das gut. Warum machts der alte nicht?


----------



## Klunker (10. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, dann  muss ich mal die GT Comics suchen weil ich hab bis jetzt nur die Z gesehen wo es ja die Filme davon gibt. Aber das die Originalstory weiter geht find ich super, weil GT war ja etwas schwach. Hoffe der neue Mangaka macht das gut. Warum machts der alte nicht?



Eigentlich ist DB ja zu Ende, AF ist eine Fan productin gewesen, die von Fans geschrieben wurde und nun von einem Mangaka umgesetzt wird, ob es in Deutschland jemals erscheinen wird sit aber fraglich =)

Dragonball AF

Die Story setzt wenige Jahre nach dem mysteriösen Verschwinden Son-Gokus mit Shenlong an. Son-Gohan ist inzwischen Lehrer an der Satan City Highschool. Son-Goten ist Schüler, genau wie seine Freundin Palace. Son-Goten spielt den Großen Saiyaman 3 und wird während dem Unterricht oft zu Einsetzen gerufen, was Son-Gohan natürlich auch zulässt. Doch da landen der Westliche Kaioshin und ein mysteriöser Unbekannter, der Son-Goku ähnlich sieht auf der Erde... 


Toybo:

Toyble ist der Zeichner des Mangas Dragonball AF. Durch ihn wird der Dragonball Manga von Akira Toriyama wieder weitergeführt. Alle DBAF Bilder stammen von ihm. Er zeichnet nebenher auch Entwürfe von Dragonball Z-Charakteren wie Baby Trunks oder Kid Vegeta. Sein Mangastil ist auf einem ähnlichem Niveau wie der von Akira Toriyama. Auf seiner Homepage können alle von ihm gezeichneten Bilder betrachtet werden.

http://blog.livedoor.jp/toyble/


----------



## nalcarya (12. November 2008)

Für alle Death Note - Fans, schaut euch diese Fotoserie mal an:

http://behindinfinity.deviantart.com/art/D...Heaven-52682456
(weitere Links in der Beschreibung)

Ich selbst habe Death Note zwar weder gesehen/gelesen, aber dennoch hab ich die Charaktere sofort wiedererkannt. Ist echt schön gemacht find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Für alle Death Note - Fans, schaut euch diese Fotoserie mal an:
> 
> http://behindinfinity.deviantart.com/art/D...Heaven-52682456
> (weitere Links in der Beschreibung)
> ...


naja , cosplay halt, find ich eher nerdig als cool


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2008)

So, jetzt les ich mal wieder bei Naruto etwa weiter. Die haben beim Anime ja doch einiges geändert. Vorallem sieht man jetzt auch mal alles und muss sich bei der deutschen Ausstrahlung nicht immer Fragen: häh??  was ist jetzt passiert??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja , cosplay halt, find ich eher nerdig als cool


... 

Kunstbanause.


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2008)

Cosplay ist cool.....


----------



## Bankchar (12. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Für alle Death Note - Fans, schaut euch diese Fotoserie mal an:
> 
> http://behindinfinity.deviantart.com/art/D...Heaven-52682456
> (weitere Links in der Beschreibung)
> ...



Bis jetzt das beste Dn Cosplay was ich gesehen habe. Hab die auch fast alle bei den dA Favs^^ Mir persönlich gefällt das am besten: http://behindinfinity.deviantart.com/art/D...t-Time-52196357 x3

Aber die Grp ist gut, machen auch noch Bleach, Code Geass und noch ein paar andere Anime als Cosplay :>


----------



## PlutoII (12. November 2008)

Quonix:
Scheiß auf die deutsche version. Die schneiden zuviel und die synchro is fürn arsch. Es giebt alle folgen in guter qualie und wenn du lang genug suchst auch mit deutschen subs im Internet nur nich aufgeben zu suchen =)

nalcarya:
Die Fotos sind total cool! Danke für den Link!


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

ich merk schon, ich mach mir hier richtig freunde mit meiner aussage^^


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Quonix:
> Scheiß auf die deutsche version. Die schneiden zuviel und die synchro is fürn arsch. Es giebt alle folgen in guter qualie und wenn du lang genug suchst auch mit deutschen subs im Internet nur nich aufgeben zu suchen =)


Ach, das hab ich doch schon lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber habs mir trotzdem angesehen und naja, dazu muss man ja nicht viel sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Cosplay ist cool.....



schonmal gemacht? ;P


----------



## UrielTheFox (18. November 2008)

es ist egal ob man mal sowas gemacht hat oder nicht cosplay ist ne kunst für sich^^
die verkleiden sich bloss und die die richtig gut im cosplay sind schlüpfen sogar direkt in die rolle der person die sie darstellen wollen und um sowas erstmal hinzubekommen ist ein langer weg da den man hinter sich bringen muss^^
und das verdiehnt anerkennung und respekt also meine meinung hierzu egal ob man fan ist oder nicht können oder nicht können ist hier die frage und es erstmal hinzubekommen naja ist schon ne coole sache und die die spotten da kann man nur fragen ob die den fasching oder karneval kennen bzw auch sowas hinbekommen können^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. November 2008)

fändet ihr es verückt wenn ich vollkommen in eine Rolle schlüpfen würde ohne verkleidung sondern immer so bleibe´?


----------



## Noxiel (18. November 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schonmal gemacht? ;P



Aye,
ich war schon diverse Male als Cosplayer unterwegs.

2003 als _Vincent Volaju_ aus dem Cowboy Bebop Film "Knocking on Heaven's Door"
2004 als _Daisuke Jigen_ aus der Lupin 3rd Reihe
2005 als schwarzer Go-Stein
2007 als _Anji Mito_ aus den Guilty Gear Spielen


Für die Nichi nächstes Jahr (vielleicht auch zur Ani) habe ich auch ein Cosplay vor, allerdings bin ich noch unschlüssig. Ich würde gerne _Renji Abarai_ aus Bleach machen. Allerdings laufen auf den Cons stets an die 200 andere Charaktere aus Bleach bzw. den bekannteren Serien durch die Gegend, und das nimmt ein wenig die Einzigartigkeit aus der Sache.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. November 2008)

geh am besten als alucard ich glaube den gibts noch nicht xD oder son  goku^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (18. November 2008)

wie einfalls reich XD
die gab es schon so oft XD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aye,
> ich war schon diverse Male als Cosplayer unterwegs.
> 
> 2003 als _Vincent Volaju_ aus dem Cowboy Bebop Film "Knocking on Heaven's Door"
> ...




kewl..haste auch fotos? :>


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2008)

So, hab mir mal ein paar "neue" Manga gekauft.

- GTO: hehe, die Story ist echt genial und man hat sehr oft was zu lachen

- Dragon Girls: *sabber*

- Warcraft - Legends: diverse Kurzgeschichten: lustige aber auch sehr geniale und tiefsinnige Storys (die letzte mit dem Zwerg ist genial)

- She the ultimate Weapon: ein genialer Manga, bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## Silberfuchs (19. November 2008)

Aloha.

Hah, weitere Anima-Jünger(innen).

Hauptsächlich Fansubbed in meinem Fall.
Die schrecklichen Übersetzungen der Deutschen (und auch Amerikaner), plus das sie in Deutschland alles schneiden, ist nicht mein Fall.

1. Bleach
2. One Piece
3. Naruto Shippuden

Ansonsten was mir so unter kommt, wie z.B. Ghost in the Shell (die Serie).

-Silberfuchs
Community Manager
Runes of Magic


----------



## Sou1taker (19. November 2008)

Für alle anime fans empfehle ich code geass...ein meisterwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt zwar noch mehr zu empfehlen aber bin grad zu faul^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. November 2008)

ja. wie siehts denn aus hier, wo bleiben die cosplay bilder von noxiel ^^


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Noxiel = Noxes? Wenn ja hätte ich ihn gefunden.
Er ist es eigentlich ziemlich sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (21. November 2008)

Hat einer von euch schon Naruto Shippudden 85 gesehn? Die Epdisode geht sowas von ab O_o


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2008)

Noch nicht.


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon Naruto Shippudden 85 gesehn? Die Epdisode geht sowas von ab O_o


Wo find ich die da wo ich schau gehts nur bis 84 -.-

Sagt mal was is besser Bleach oder Death Note?^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

naruto shipudden 83 -84 gehen soetwas von ab O____o
<3 shikamaru mein held



Spoiler



85:
NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN SHIKAAAAAMAAAARRUUUUUUU ist er jetzt tot nein das kann nicht sein



*Edit by Noxiel*
Es gibt auch eine Spoiler Funktion. Nutze Sie! Ò_ó


----------



## Qonix (8. Dezember 2008)

Na, wer hat schon alles den neuen One Piece Manga zu Hause?

Also ich hab ihn, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn zu lesen. Werd das aber schnell nachholen.


----------



## DeadSand (8. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Absolute lieblingsmangaserie ist NARUTO *-* gilt natürlich auch für die Animeserie. Aber bei mir natürlich auch NUR Fansub. Joa ansonsten Bleach und Full Metal Alchimist.


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2008)

Death Note ist eh das beste Anime... Es übertrifft einfach alles. Von Naruto (Shippuden) - One piece...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Dezember 2008)

Der Anfang ja. Der Schluss ist schrott.


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja der Schluss ist nicht sehr gut, aber ich finde es trotzdem gut.


----------



## Qonix (8. Dezember 2008)

Also mir kam es so vor als hätte der Autor nach dem L tot war nicht mehr genügend Zeit gehabt noch was ordentliches zu machen sondern stand einfach unter Zeitdruck und hat noch irgend etwas hingekritzelt und dem Verlag abgegeben.


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ich finde man hätte die gleiche Story nehmen sollen, aber Kira/Light hätte nicht sterben sollen und dann irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Klunker (8. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na, wer hat schon alles den neuen One Piece Manga zu Hause?
> 
> Also ich hab ihn, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn zu lesen. Werd das aber schnell nachholen.



Ich ich Ich^^   hae den aber schon seit november, warum ahste ihn erst jetzt gekauft? den gibs doch schon lange^^ 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier sit mal mein kleines manga regal  ich weiß mir fehlen die anfangs op bände. Werde die mir irgentwann nachkaufen. meine death note sind irgentwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mhm die restlichen is bände fwehlen auch noch^^  mhm meine shonen jumps wurde auch dezimiert^^


----------



## Melih (8. Dezember 2008)

Naja zurzeit guck ich nicht viele animes an ....nur 3


Lucky star (comedy)

Slayers (sowas wie bleach nur ein wenig Brutaler und ein wenig lustiger :/)

Yami to B&#333;shi to Hon no Tabibito (wasn name ....   Lesben Anime)


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe diesen Monat gut bei Anime zugeschlagen: "Captain Tsubasa" und "X-TV Serie" geholt für unterm Strich 160 €uro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Qonix (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich ich Ich^^   hae den aber schon seit november, warum ahste ihn erst jetzt gekauft? den gibs doch schon lange^^


Ach, ich geh nur alle 2 Monate mal in den Mangashop und mach dann Grosseinkauf.

Dieses mal war es:

- One Piece 48
- Manga Love Story, hmm, glaub 36 ist der Neuste
- Chonchu 10
- Naruto 16 - 20
- Dragonball 16 - 20
- Dragon Girls 2 - 5
- She the ultimate Weapon 2 - 6
- Girls Bravo 2 - 5
- Claymore 1 - 3

Leider sind GTO 2 - 5 kurz bevor ich da war verkauft worden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

uuuh ich love mangas so viel much zeichne selber gerade einen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin aber noch nich so weit


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Du arbeitest aber schon lange an dem? Nicht wahr?


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

WoW wasn mit Thront los? Hat jemand anderes sein Buffed Nick übernommen? Ich hatte ihn ganz anders in erinnerung.^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Der war doch schon immer so ;P


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> uuuh ich love mangas so viel much zeichne selber gerade einen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waaa nippel!! auf buffed!!!

und ich hab ihn auch anders in erinnerung^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach, ich geh nur alle 2 Monate mal in den Mangashop und mach dann Grosseinkauf.
> 
> Dieses mal war es:
> 
> ...



Nope 37 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr euch mal di hp angeguckt? das ist dr gleiche thront ie eh und jeh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mhm könn ihr mir en guten manga emphelen?

Sollte diesmal ein witziger ecci sein daher denke ich an love hina. mls fällt raus und magister negi magi finde ich irgetnwie strange...der typ ist 11 Oo naja vllt kann ja auch jemand mal was über magister negi magi erzählen =)


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nope 37
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mag negi magi^^ is etwas seltsam.. und als ecchi würd cih des net unbedingt zählen... konokon ist noch n lustiger ecchi


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mag negi magi^^ is etwas seltsam.. und als ecchi würd cih des net unbedingt zählen... konokon ist noch n lustiger ecchi



Der heißt Kanokon.^^

Magister negi magi war als Anime ganz lustig aber ich kann ihn mir als Manga nicht so empfehlenswert vorstellen.
Ich würde gerne mit dem Manga lesen anfangen. Kennt da jemand einen guten zum einstieg? Ich hatte 2 mit denen ich gerne anfangen würde aber Soul Eater ist noch nicht auf Deutsch erhältlich und Elfen lied genau so wenig. :/
Joa was fürn geschmack habe ich? Hmm naja es sollte nicht zu süß sein. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Vorschläge für mich.^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

kanokon..mhm wie bekomme ich den in deutschland kann man den in einer bücherhandlung  z.b bestellen?


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Joa was fürn geschmack habe ich? Hmm naja es sollte nicht zu süß sein. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Vorschläge für mich.^^



Hellsing   Blood    bleach ist auch blutig aber wiederum lustig =)


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Hellsing   Blood    bleach ist auch blutig aber wiederum lustig =)



Danke für den Tipp.


Hmm ich hab grade wieder die erste Folge von Elfenlied geschaut und schon hab ich wieder den drang alle Folgen auf einen schlag zu schauen.^^ War aber auch mal wieder zeit für einen rewatch.^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

sorry merke gerade, das mir ein fehler unterlaufen ist mit blood kanste streichen^^


http://www.tokyopop.de/index.php

da findest viele mangas =)  also hellsing lohnt sich auf jeden fall =)

Ansonsten kann ich dir das www.anisearch.de Forum emphelen. im manga bereich findest du hilfe beim suchen aber auch anregungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann nun wer was zu kanokon sagen?^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

klunker hab dir ne pm geschickt mit link etc. sollte reichen als info^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

erstmal  ich meiten Monster nicht Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mano *lach* XXX ist eine meier stammtisch seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   da gibs auchd en Manga hätte den nur halt gerne auch als handfestes buch wird aber wohl leider nichts draus, werde mir amld en anime antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  trotzdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


werde mir jetzt erstmal Rosario + vampire bei amazon bestellen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sorry merke gerade, das mir ein fehler unterlaufen ist mit blood kanste streichen^^
> 
> 
> http://www.tokyopop.de/index.php
> ...



Danke für die Info aber im anisearch Forum kannst du mich schon unter dem namen Nafets finden und kannt mit ein bisschen suchen auch schon fast genau den gleichen beitrag wie ich ihn hier gepostet hab finden.^^
Naja am einfachsten wird es wohl sein in den Bücherladen zu gehen und mir ganz spontan einen der vorhandenen aus zu suchen xP.

Kanokon hab ich als Anime gesehen. Der Ecchi gehalt ist sehr hoch aber mich hat das nicht gestört.^^
Der comedy gehalt war sehr gut und hat mir gefallen. Die Charaktere waren auch sehr nett. Ich denke Kanokon wäre eine gute wahl grade wo du nach comedy/ecchi suchst.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Dezember 2008)

ich tu auch gern maanga kucken tun tut


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich tu auch gern maanga kucken tun tut



Ähm wolltest du dich noch für "Eure Foren-Highlights 2008" qualifizieren oder wie?^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

Also der Thread ier wird auf jedenfall mein Favo^^


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Also der Thread ier wird auf jedenfall mein Favo^^



Bei mir sinds die beiden Anime + Design Threads^^
Ich design übrigens nur mit Anime Figuren xD


----------



## lolwut (9. Dezember 2008)

ich liebe one piece ich habb alle bände biss jetzt und ich lies nur das die anime sendung find ich sch.... und alle anderen mangas auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

Oo das ist ja mal ne Meinung^^ eigentlich müsstest du doch auch total auf blech abfahren wenn du op so toll findest?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo das ist ja mal ne Meinung^^ eigentlich müsstest du doch auch total auf blech abfahren wenn du op so toll findest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey bleach is besser als OP^^ aba OP is auch ok^^


----------



## Noxiel (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass das Verlinken oder allzu direkte Hinweisen auf Seiten, die in Dtl. lizensierte Anime streamen oder zum Download bereit stellen, gegen die Netiquette verstößt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Dezember 2008)

da biste ja noxiel, giev deine cosplay pics pls^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst ja auch googeln? Ich habe sie so gefunden, aber weiss den Link nicht mehr.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UrielTheFox (10. Dezember 2008)

oh man kein wunder das immer mehr anime publisher dicht machen^^

bei solch "treuen" fans^^


----------



## Klunker (10. Dezember 2008)

>.< ich muss noch 3 Wochen auf meine Rosario + Vampire Mangas warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt ich habe lieber etwas materielles Hand, anstatt es im i-net anzusehen, dafür warte ich dann auch gerne en paar Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nope 37
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt. Bin ihn grad am lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100% Strawberry ist genial und wohl genau das was du suchst.


Man ey, jetzt wieder bis zum 31.01.2009 warten bis es mit One Piece endlich weiter geht und dann bis zum Mai. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Dezember 2008)

dankö^^   ich hasse warten >.<  lese gerade girls saurus dx, der manga ist ja so genial xD


----------



## Noxiel (10. Dezember 2008)

Soll ich lachen oder weinen?

Steven Spielberg hat seiner Effektschmiede Dreamworks die Rechte an einem 3D-Live Action Movie von Ghost in the Shell gesichert, der vermutlich ebenso wie Akira 2009 in die amerikanischen Kinos kommen soll. 
Dem nicht genug, hat Fox vor Cowboy Bebop zu verfilmen, und es gibt Gerüchte das Keanu Reeves die Rolle von Spike Spiegel übernehmen soll. 

Ob das was werden kann?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, ich denke das sind genau 2 Anime die man eigentlich nicht in echten Filmen machen kann. Ich erwarte mal nicht zu viel un bleib lieber beim Original.


----------



## UrielTheFox (11. Dezember 2008)

mh wer weiss was kommt vileicht werden die sogar gut^^

wäre ja nicht das erste mal das man etwas umgesetzt hat was ursprünglich nicht umsetzbar war und es wurde dann ja auch nicht umbedingt schlecht^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

jo bei herr der ringe haben alle gesagt der reggisuer ist wahnsinnig das ist unverfilmbar nun seht euch an wa daraus geworden ist Meisterwerke!


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Dragonball wird doch auch verfilmt oder?


----------



## Qonix (11. Dezember 2008)

Das ist glaub sogar schon fast fertig.

Aber naja, nach den ersten Bildern die ich gesehen habe, darf man nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## UrielTheFox (11. Dezember 2008)

dragon ball wurde schon vor einigen jahren verfilmt aber die macher hatten nicht die rechte und haben deshalb geänderte namen für alles verwendet^^

aber es gibt doch auch gute verfilmungen wie someone behind you, doro oder auch saikano^^

aber es gibt natürlich noch mehr aber im allgemeinen ist es ja auch geschmacks sache^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Leute ich brauche euer kompetentes Anime wissen. Wie heißt der Anime der hier ganz am Anfang ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVymqapCYqM...=1&oq=dengl ?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Leute ich brauche euer kompetentes Anime wissen. Wie heißt der Anime der hier ganz am Anfang ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVymqapCYqM...=1&oq=dengl ?



War gar nicht mal so einfach, aber der Titel taucht sogar in dem Video auf.

"Yogurting", ist aber kein Anime sondern ein MMO


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2008)

Sry, Doppelpost

Hab mich verklickt als ich den letzten Post bearbeiten wollte.


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2008)

Vielen dank. Hab mich ein bisschen informiert und bin jetzt ziemlich enttäuscht.^^ Ich fand die Animation in dem Video so vielversprechend. Naja schade aber vielen dank für die Hilfe.^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2008)

Ist DAS dieser Manga mit dem Namen Monster wo alle meinen er sei so gut?

edit: Grad noch was gefunden. Ist wohl eher DAS.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher DAS.



Jup, der ist es. Allerdings ist er (meiner Meinung nach) auch nur die ca ersten 10 Bände wirklich gut, danach wirds etwas langweilig. Andererseits war das bei jeder längeren Serie bisher so.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Dezember 2008)

Genau, der zweite ist es.


----------



## drummen (18. Dezember 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Jup, der ist es. Allerdings ist er (meiner Meinung nach) auch nur die ca ersten 10 Bände wirklich gut, danach wirds etwas langweilig. Andererseits war das bei jeder längeren Serie bisher so.



Also ich fand jeden Band großartig. Wenn man jetzt aber zum Beispiel keine Nebencharaktere mag, sollte man sich Monster nicht zulegen, gibt viel zu viele davon.

Problem bei Monster ist auch, dass nicht überall alle Bände erhältlich sind und Band 1 nur noch gebraucht zu bekommen ist, ich hab dennoch alle (ebay).


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2008)

Jo, alles bis auf Band 1 ist noch erhältlich aber davon gibt es im 2009 eine Neuauflage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Dezember 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Also ich fand jeden Band großartig. Wenn man jetzt aber zum Beispiel keine Nebencharaktere mag, sollte man sich Monster nicht zulegen, gibt viel zu viele davon.



Ja, das mit den vielen Nebencharakteren war wohl das größte Problem. Da ist es verflucht schwer den Überblick zu behalten, zumal ich die Serie glaube ich noch nie am Stück durchgelesen habe. Sollte ich vielleicht mal tun.

Aber Monster rangiert trotzdem zusammen mit dem "Nachfolger" 20th Century Boy unter den Top 5 der besten Mangas die ich gelesen habe bzw. besitze.


----------



## drummen (18. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jo, alles bis auf Band 1 ist noch erhältlich aber davon gibt es im 2009 eine Neuauflage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quelle? Würd mich freuen, dann gibts vllt auch ne neue auflage von 20th Century Boys, wo ich kaum Mangas gefunden habe :/


----------



## Qonix (19. Dezember 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Quelle? Würd mich freuen, dann gibts vllt auch ne neue auflage von 20th Century Boys, wo ich kaum Mangas gefunden habe :/


Der Mangahändler deines Vertrauens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der konnte mir sogar ein Datum sagen, weiss es aber nicht mehr. Aber war erst so im Frühling.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. Dezember 2008)

dieser thread ist schon auf seite 3 abgerutscht, wasn los hia? und wo bleiben noxiels cosplay fotos!?


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten und Ahoi meine Anime/manga fanbrüder und -Schwester

Wie ihr ja wisst bin ich ein ziemlicher Animefan( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Also um Klartext zu Sprechen
Meine Animes die ich seitdem ich euch mein letztes Anime empfehlen habt angeschaut habe:

Slayers(Alle Staffeln und bei den Filmen bin ich gerade Dabei)
Strawberry panic(hab es nach langer suche mit Ger sub gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ouran High School Host Club (aber nur die erste folge......nicht mein geschmack.......find das irg zu andersrum....)

Meine Empfelung der Woche:

SLAYERS!!!!! (FSK 16)

Es hat viel Witz,Viel Action und viel Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Geschichte:

Die Welt, in der sich das Slayers Universum abspielt, wurde von der Herrin der Alpträume (erschaffen. Der Herrin der Alpträume ist ein Wesen, das sowohl schwarze als auch weiße Magie in sich vereinigt. Von ihm wurden vier Welten erschaffen, bei denen ein oberster Teufel und ein oberster Gott/Drache für die schwarze/weiße Magie verantwortlich sind. In der Welt der Hauptcharaktere ist dies für die schwarze Magie Ruby Eye, der im Kampf gegen den weißmagischen Gott, den Feuerdrachenkönig, fiel. Die Geschichte von Slayers spielt nach diesem Kampf, bei dem beide starben. Weiße und schwarze Magie werden von den Drachen bzw. den Dämonen benutzt. Vereinigt man diese, wozu ausschließlich Lina in der Lage ist, bedient man sich der vollen Macht der Herrin der Alpträume und ist somit allen anderen Zaubern überlegen. Als Mensch scheint man als einziges Wesen in der Lage zu sein, beide Magien zu nutzen. Lina kennt den unkontrollierbaren Giga Slave und seit der zweiten Staffel, Slayers NEXT, das Laguna Schwert, die direkt von der Macht der Herrin der Alpträume schöpfen.


Die Welt von Slayers spielt im Mittelalter wo es nvoll mit (möchtegern) Magier und Schwertkämpfer so wimmelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Charakter:

Lina Inverse 
    Die junge, aber mächtige Magierin zeichnet sich durch flammend rote Haare, eine zu ihrem Leidwesen geringe Oberweite, einen extremen Appetit und eine ebensolche Goldgier aus. Ihr Leitsatz ist es, von den Bösen zu nehmen und sich selbst zu geben. Obwohl sie nicht absichtlich Unschuldige in Mitleidenschaft zieht, kommt es gelegentlich zu Kollateralschäden, wenn sie ihre Magie überdosiert. Daher kann schon ihr Anblick zu Panikausbrüchen bei der Bevölkerung führen.
    Im japanischen Original ist Megumi Hayashibara Linas Synchronsprecherin (seiy&#363.

Gourry Gabriev 
    Gourry ist ein exzellenter Schwertkämpfer, aber ziemlich begriffsstutzig. So beruht es bereits auf einem Missverständnis, dass er sich Lina überhaupt anschließt. Die beiden werden bald unzertrennlich; ihre Beziehung wird zwar nur als gute Freundschaft dargestellt, an ein oder zwei Stellen entsteht aber der Eindruck, dass sie tatsächlich mehr füreinander empfinden.

Naga, die Weiße Schlange
    Linas selbsterklärte "größte Rivalin" erscheint nicht in den Fernsehserien, sondern nur in den Filmen und OVAs. Ihre Markenzeichen sind ihre üppige Oberweite, die sie auch gerne zur Schau stellt, und ihr irres Lachen. Sie ist sehr von sich selbst überzeugt und versucht Lina ständig ihre Überlegenheit zu demonstrieren.
    Naga ist die ältere Schwester von Amelia. Diese Information findet sich nirgendwo in den Büchern und Filmen, wurde aber von Kanzaka offiziell bestätigt. Ihr voller Name ist danach Gracia Ul Naga Saillune. Ihr selbstgewählter Beiname "die Weiße Schlange" ist eine Anspielung auf das Wappen der Familie Saillune.

Zelgadis Greywords 
    Zelgadis wurde von Rezo, dem Roten Priester, zu einem Drittel in einen Dämonen und zu einem weiteren Drittel in einen Golem verwandelt. Der Golem-Anteil verleiht ihm eine widerstandsfähige Steinhaut und der Dämon-Anteil große physische und magische Kräfte, was ihn zu einem sehr mächtigen Kämpfer macht. Dennoch ist sein einziges Ziel, die Verwandlung rückgängig zu machen und Rezo umzubringen. Dabei tritt er zunächst als Linas Gegner auf, bevor er sich ihr anschließt. Er ist ein grimmiger, verschlossener Charakter, der nur zu sich selbst loyal zu sein scheint.

Amelia Wil Tesla Saillune
    Die kindlich-naive Prinzessin des Königreiches Saillune ist Gerechtigkeitsfanatikerin; ihr größter Wunsch ist es, das Böse zu bekämpfen. Sie beherrscht schamanistische Magie, allerdings fehlt es ihr anfangs noch deutlich an Weisheit und Erfahrung. Dies und ihr Faible für dramatische Ansprachen und Posen (die aufgrund ihrer Ungeschicklichkeit meistens schiefgehen) gehen Lina zunächst gehörig auf die Nerven, mit der Zeit werden die beiden aber beste Freundinnen.

Xellos 
    Der mazoku (Dämon) ist der oberste Diener von Zelas Metallium, einem der fünf Dämonenherrscher, und zählt zu den mächtigsten Dämonen überhaupt. Er mischt sich immer wieder in Linas Angelegenheiten ein, wobei sein Eingreifen sich mal hilfreich, mal hinderlich auswirkt. Xellos ist ein Trickster, der fast immer ein Grinsen im Gesicht trägt. Seine Lieblingsantwort auf Fragen aller Art ist "Das ist ein Geheimnis" (sore wa himitsu desu). 



Links:

1 Folge von Slayers

Opening Von der 1 Staffel

Opening von der 2 Staffel (meiner Meinung das beste Op und die beste Staffel)

Opening von der 3 Staffel

Opening Von der 4 Staffel (erst am August 2008 Rausgekommen

Lied des Op von der 5 Staffel (die 5 staffel kommt erst am 12 januar 2009 Raus deswegen auch nur das Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Persönliche Meinung:

Ein Sehr gutes Anime Mit witz Charme und Viel Action ABER die 4 staffel ist meiner Meinung zu kurz und hat nicht das Typische Slayers Feeling.
Besonders gelungen ist die 2 Staffel von SLayers indeem es aber gegensatz zu den anderen Staffeln ein wenig brutaler zugange ist wie normal (Gliedmassen werden abgehackt und leute "zerfleischt")
Aber Ingesammt ist es ein sehr gutes Anime was sich lohnt anzuschauen (sonst würde ich es ja nicht empfehlen ;D)

ps: Die Deutschen Stimmen von Slayers sind gegensatz zu anderen Animes sehr gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

was ist gerade die letzte folge Naruto shippudden als anieme?


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Ouran Higshool Host Club ist sehr geil. Ich fand es einfach genial. Der Witz kahm immer zur rechten Zeit, die Charaktere vieleicht nicht von anfang an aber spätestens nach einem viertel absolut sympatisch. Ist zwar ein Mädchen Anime aber ich fand ihn einfach bombastisch.^^ zur zeit schaue ich mir Ga-Rei Zero an. Ist zwar ein bisschen verworren aber die Action kommt gut rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ouran Higshool Host Club ist sehr geil. Ich fand es einfach genial. Der Witz kahm immer zur rechten Zeit, die Charaktere vieleicht nicht von anfang an aber spätestens nach einem viertel absolut sympatisch. Ist zwar ein Mädchen Anime aber ich fand ihn einfach bombastisch.^^ zur zeit schaue ich mir Ga-Rei Zero an. Ist zwar ein bisschen verworren aber die Action kommt gut rüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich finde Ouran Higshool Host Club hat schon viel witz aber ist an manchen stellen einfach nur GAY


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

kann mir wer eklaeren was mit alucard in hellsing ova 6  passiert??


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich finde Ouran Higshool Host Club hat schon viel witz aber ist an manchen stellen einfach nur GAY



Jo haste schon recht aber da muss man schon drüber weg sehen können um das Potential dieses Animes zu bemerken.^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Dezember 2008)

Habe jetzt die ersten 3 Bände von Rosario + Vampire gelesen..einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die ersten 3 Bände von Rosario + Vampire gelesen..einfach nur genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist deine sig von Love Hina oder Bleach? Kommt mir irgendwie bekanntvor. (Die Haare meine ich natürlich xP)


----------



## Klunker (26. Dezember 2008)

Also die Haare erinnern mich eher an Ikki Tousen^^  aber ich habe k.a woher die ist, zufällig mal gefunden^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

mal wieder ist die der thread in die seite 2 gerutscht oO..na dann...


...was mich an vielen harem animes ständig stört ist das ständig unzufriedenstellende, beschissene oder nicht vorhandene ende

mit "SCHOOL DAYS" (FSK 18) wurde mein verlangen nach nem gelungenen ende in nem genre mit harem inhalt gestillt.   Unbedingt anschauen!

auch wenn es so aussieht..dieser anime gehört nicht zu den standartkost


----------



## Kangrim (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mal wieder ist die der thread in die seite 2 gerutscht oO..na dann...
> 
> 
> ...was mich an vielen harem animes ständig stört ist das ständig unzufriedenstellende, beschissene oder nicht vorhandene ende
> ...




Welches der drei Enden meinst du?

Ich hab nur eines gesehen und zwar dass, 



Spoiler



wo die Schwangere tussi erst den Typen und die andere Tussi dann die Schwangere killt (die ja garnicht schwanger ist). Das Zweite soll friede freude eierkuchen sein und das letzte hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Virolac (28. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was ist gerade die letzte folge Naruto shippudden als anieme?



89 zu mindes meienr quelle nach.

Für alles die es noch nicht kennen sollten man ** LINK ENTFERNT** kann sich über 100 animes angucken !!!


----------



## Kangrim (28. Dezember 2008)

Virolac schrieb:


> 89 zu mindes meienr quelle nach.
> 
> Für alles die es noch nicht kennen sollten man _*"Das hier"*_ kann sich über 100 animes angucken !!!



Das wirst du leider Zensieren müssen. In 10 min schau ich nochmal nach sonst muss ich es leider melden :/


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

/report

@Kangrimm...ich mein das erste..aber 



Spoiler



ich denke ehr dass die halt in der frühen phase war, und die psysisch gestörte könnte das ehh nicht mehr richtig beurteilen


..aber ich geb zu das verwirrt etwas


----------



## Kangrim (29. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> /report
> 
> @Kangrimm...ich mein das erste..aber
> 
> ...




Jo stimmt schon. 



Spoiler



Obwohl ich immernoch nicht glaub, dass sie schwanger war. Ich denke mal sie wollte nur mehr Aufmerksamkeit.



Ich warte wie besessen auf die nächsten folgen von Welcome to the N.H.K
Es ist so ein genialer Anime und ich muss wissen wie es weitergeht.^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Dezember 2008)

Kaum liest oder sieht man mal wieder was von Dragonball ist man schon wieder wie besessen davon. Ist schon ein genialer Anime / Manga.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kaum liest oder sieht man mal wieder was von Dragonball ist man schon wieder wie besessen davon. Ist schon ein genialer Anime / Manga.



Dragonball hab ich nie wirklich gemocht. Die erste Staffel mal ein bisschen wo er noch klein war aber der rest war mir zu doof. Alles größer besser stärker. Immer mehr Dragonballs auf immer anderen Planeten. Fand ich nicht wirklich motivierend.^^


----------



## Virolac (29. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das wirst du leider Zensieren müssen. In 10 min schau ich nochmal nach sonst muss ich es leider melden :/



Ma ne frage der interesse halber was ist an einem link so schlimm????


----------



## Qonix (29. Dezember 2008)

Mit etwas nach denken und etwas logischem Menschenverstand wirst du die Antwort selbst heraus finden oder du liest dir mal die Forumsregeln durch denen du beim Anmelden zugestimmt hast.


----------



## Virolac (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie gut das da nichts drin steht von wegen links zu anderen seiten posten.Naja ist ja auch egal


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2008)

Virolac schrieb:


> Wie gut das da nichts drin steht von wegen links zu anderen seiten posten.Naja ist ja auch egal


links posten is ja ok nur nicht von illegalen seiten du hirn!


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Kangrim (1. Januar 2009)

Welcome to the N.H.K ist mit Folge 24 zuende gegangen. Ich fand den Anime sehr geil und ein re-watch ist für mich schon beschlossene Sache. Zum Ende hin hat leider der Komedie Anteil etwas nachgelassen aber so wirklich hätte Komedie zum schluss auch nicht gepasst. Das Ende war eigentlich recht zufrieden stellend und sogar noch offen genug um einen zweiten Teil zu ermöglichen. jedoch wüsste ich nicht was in einem zweiten Teil noch kommen sollte, was einen genau so gut unterhält wie diese 24 Folgen. Nun werd ich mich erstmal den anderen Animes widmen die ich sonst noch so auf meiner Liste habe.


----------



## Klunker (1. Januar 2009)

Hab mir mal wieder Tenjo Tenge  angeschaut, finde diesen Anime einfach perfekt...bis auf das Ende. Die Story in der Story ist einfach großartig. Hoffe, dass es irgentwann mal eine 2te Staffel gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Januar 2009)

"welcome to the NHK" war auch genau die art von "slice of life" animes nach denenen ich mich nach "genshiken" gesehnt habe..die welt von "freaks" ist einfach nur sehr unerhaltsam^^


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "welcome to the NHK" war auch genau die art von "slice of life" animes nach denenen ich mich nach "genshiken" gesehnt habe..die welt von "freaks" ist einfach nur sehr unerhaltsam^^




Ja genau meine Meinung. Ich hätte mir zwar noch ne Romanze zwischen saouto (oder wie auch immer er geschrieben wird) und Misaki gewünscht aber naja man kann halt nicht alles haben.^^

Im moment schaue ich Beck und da ich selber Rocker bin ist dieser Anime genau das richtige. Der Anime hat mich wieder dazu motiviert meine angestaubte E-Gitarre in die Hand zu nehmen. Ich werd wohl bald ein paar Stunden nehmen und mich richtig reinhängen damit ich bald spielen kann.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Januar 2009)

die geilste anime story die ich jemals gesehen habe, ich freu mich schon auf diesen anime!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Januar 2009)

Die Geilste  story Hat immernoch Kimi ga Nozomu eien


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Januar 2009)

rofl..das ist ein vergleich zwischen nem kieselstein un mount everest....

p.s. mit dem kieselstein mein ich natürlich kimi ga nozomu eien ;D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Januar 2009)

Boah das gibt Prügel >_<

WTF SEIT WANN GIBTS DEATHNOTE AUF DEUTSCH???

ich kuckks mir gerade an..

WIE  GEIL! WIE GEIL!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Januar 2009)

ich weis ja nit..aber irgendwie hat death note nur auf japanisch das gewisse "flair"

ich habe mein trauma immernoch nicht überwunden als ich mai-hime auf deutsch geschaut habe ...ihhhhhhhhhhhhh

NIEDER MIT DER DEUTSCHEN SYNCHRO IN ANIMES!!!11


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Subs ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps: Schau gerade mal One Piece weiter, habe bei 340 oder so aufgehört...


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Boah das gibt Prügel >_<
> 
> WTF SEIT WANN GIBTS DEATHNOTE AUF DEUTSCH???
> 
> ...



tz

Deutsch Dub ist immer scheise (auser bei Slayers da ist es besser als in japanisch) ....ich würde eig immer japanisch Dub und Deutsch Sub empfehlen




ps: BOAH wie geil......hab Strawberry panic komplett mit ger Sub gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(musste ds immer mit englisch sub anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch Kenshin?
Wenn ja, kann jemand das Anime empfehlen.
Hab bis jetzt 9 Mangas zu Hause und finde es ziemlich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Januar 2009)

es gibt mehrere animes mit nem "kenshin" im namen


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Wirklich? -.-
Naja handelt von Kenshin Himura, Battosai der Attentäter der sich abgeschworen hat zu töten und ist jetzt ein Vagabund.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt mal etwas gemacht was ioch schon viel früher hätte tun sollen. Ich habe "Suzumia Haruhi" geschaut. Ich fand den Anime abartig klasse. Ich weiß nicht was mir daran so gefallen hat aber der höhepunkt war Kyon mit seiner genialen Art.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal etwas gemacht was ioch schon viel früher hätte tun sollen. Ich habe "Suzumia Haruhi" geschaut. Ich fand den Anime abartig klasse. Ich weiß nicht was mir daran so gefallen hat aber der höhepunkt war Kyon mit seiner genialen Art.^^



schaust du den in vorgegebener oder normaler reihenfolge an?...ich bin mir nit sicher was besser ist, ich hab den damals in vorgegebener angeschaut, aber ich denke ich mach mal bald nen rewatch in normaler reihenfolge


----------



## Kangrim (6. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schaust du den in vorgegebener oder normaler reihenfolge an?...ich bin mir nit sicher was besser ist, ich hab den damals in vorgegebener angeschaut, aber ich denke ich mach mal bald nen rewatch in normaler reihenfolge



Ich habs auch in vorgegebener Reihenfolge geschaut. Die normale werd ich erst später anschauen da ich mich im moment noch zu gut an alle Folgen erinnern kann was das ganze wahrscheinlich wieder etwas langweiliger macht. Aber ein rewatch ist garantiert.


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Damit ist "Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi" gemeint oder?
Vielleicht schaue ich es mal an.


----------



## drummen (6. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Boah das gibt Prügel >_<
> 
> WTF SEIT WANN GIBTS DEATHNOTE AUF DEUTSCH???
> 
> ...



lolz?

Ich habs mir eben mal angehört und ich muss sagen: Was zur Hölle (Hab mir dann auch noch Bleach angehört, komm eigentlich zum selben Urteil). Die Stimmen passen überhaupt nicht. Allein die Übersetzung ist schon total dämlich "Menschen sind klasse"? Ich hab den Manga auf Deutsch gelesen, mir den Anime mit Englischen Subs angesehn und den Manga auf Englisch (also Fan-Projekt) gelesen. Die Übersetzungen vom Fan-Projekt und dem deutschen Manga stimmen sehr genau überein und wieso passieren dann solche Fehler im deutschen Anime? Wieso muss so etwas sein? Und wieso muss Light (achja diese Light/Raito Geschichte war anders, aber das ist nebensächlich) wie JD aus Scrubs klingen? Einfach nur Furchtbar :/


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Januar 2009)

in der japanischen sync schreit man ja manchmal für nein "ieeeee"..geil ist wenn die in der deutschen sync auch "ieeee" schreien xD..klingt dann als ob die "jeaaah" schreinen und das passt dann in die deutsche sync absolut nich, aber immer für einen lacher gut^^

ungefair so: 

normalerweise:            sie haben meinen bruder getötet NEEEEEIN
deutsche übersetzung:  sie haben mienen bruder getötet IEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## drummen (7. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> in der japanischen sync schreit man ja manchmal für nein "ieeeee"..geil ist wenn die in der deutschen sync auch "ieeee" schreien xD..klingt dann als ob die "jeaaah" schreinen und das passt dann in die deutsche sync absolut nich, aber immer für einen lacher gut^^
> 
> ungefair so:
> 
> ...



Wer würde sich nicht freuen? Vielleicht ist man ja dann endlich Einzelkind :>


----------



## Zonalar (7. Januar 2009)

Für mich steht ein Anime ganz oben^^Ein Anime das ich so noch nie gesehen hab. Is echt total witzig und blutig...also für 10Jährige nichts, aber auch kein Horrorfilm.


*Soul Eater*


Momentan mein Anime Nr. 1 und ich hab locker schon über 70 Animes geschaut.(so ungefähr 10 weniger oda mehr.)

Edit: Jo, ein bissle brutal^^ hab ein bisschen übertrieben, ihr habt recht


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2009)

Jo schau ich auch ab und zu mal.
Bin irgendwie bei Nr. 22 oder 23.
Ist wirklich lustig, aber brutal ist es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Januar 2009)

jo..wüsste auch nicht was genau da so "brutal" sein soll ;P


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2009)

als ich den post gelesen hab, dachte ich er meint The SoulTaker ~Tamashiigari~  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Anime ist wirklich brutal..brutl für die Augen..die ganzen Farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Soul Eater ist geil (Siehe Avatar). Hat wirklich das gewisse etwas beim Style das ich sehr gut finde. Aber leider kommt der Sub schlecht voran.^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2009)

Du könntest ja japanisch lernen und selber subs machen. (Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es dann schnelles voran ginge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Aber nicht vom Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzen... Niemals!


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du könntest ja japanisch lernen und selber subs machen. (Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es dann schnelles voran ginge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hier hatte ich mir zu Weihnachten gewünscht und auch bekommen^^.
http://www.pons.de/image.php/nN7Uf/i/2563.jpg

Aber ich schau lieber Animes als sie zu übersetzen. Btw wenn ich Japanisch könnte bräuchte ich Soul Eater garnicht mehr übersetzen. xD


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2009)

Doch für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann lern doch japanisch du fauler sack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> dann lern doch japanisch du fauler sack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





genau!..fansubber werden immer gebraucht also gogo!


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Los wir lernen jetzt alle Japanisch und dann Bilden wir eine Gruppe. Ich kanns schon vor mir sehen. Die neusten Animes mit Deutschem Untertitel und zum schluss: " Gesubt von Kangrim und Buffed/co."
*träum*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Los wir lernen jetzt alle Japanisch und dann Bilden wir eine Gruppe. Ich kanns schon vor mir sehen. Die neusten Animes mit Deutschem Untertitel und zum schluss: " Gesubt von Kangrim und Buffed/co."
> *träum*
> 
> 
> ...



jaaaaa! oder wir machen auch gleich die komplette deutsche sync! und das ergebnis wird ungefair so aussehen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVgCmMjPBUM


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jaaaaa! oder wir machen auch gleich die komplette deutsche sync! und das ergebnis wird ungefair so aussehen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVgCmMjPBUM



Der Link ist zu göttlich xD


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2009)

Wir können gleich unser eigenes Anime machen!
Kangrim zeichnet es und so weiter und ich veröffentliche es unter dem Namen "Skatero & Co".


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir können gleich unser eigenes Anime machen!
> Kangrim zeichnet es und so weiter und ich veröffentliche es unter dem Namen "Skatero & Co".



Ok abgemacht!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ok abgemacht!



kk dann presentiere mal auch deine arbeit so bald wie möglich^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Heute abend erwarte ich die Skizze von der 1. Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> genau!..fansubber werden immer gebraucht also gogo!



Mach doch du ein Fansub -.-^^

du bist doch ein Japaner also


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Mach doch du ein Fansub -.-^^
> 
> du bist doch ein Japaner also



hmmmm nur weil ich dir irgendwelche japanische sätze vorgegaugelt habe als du gemeint hast dass du japansich kannst um dich zu testen heißt das doch noch lange nicht dass ich selber ein japaner bin xDD


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmmmm nur weil ich dir irgendwelche japanische sätze vorgegaugelt habe als du gemeint hast dass du japansich kannst um dich zu testen heißt das doch noch lange nicht dass ich selber ein japaner bin xDD



arg du mieser Ar°°°°


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2009)

Ok hier ist mein erster entwurf für ein Cover.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mir eine Innovative und einzigartige geschichte dazu ausgedacht. Alsooo es werden immer häufiger Menschen mit Geweihen... äääh Hörnern geboren. Diese sind quasi die nächste Evoluionsstufe so wie Son Goku oder die Exodia. Um ihre Beute zu erlegen und um sich zu paaren haben sie unsichtbare Arme auf dem Rücken, die so schnell schwingen, dass sie alles zerteilen können (Ja sogar Chuck Norris). Jedoch werden sie von den ängstlichen normalen Menschen in einer Geheimorganisation festgehalten und sie spiele Völkerball im dunkeln mit Medizinbällen. Eines tages schafft eines dieser Hirsche... ääh Menschenwesen zu entkommen jedoch erlitt es eine schwere Kopfverletzung, als einer beim Völkerballspielen mit Steinen warf....

Weiter muss ich noch sehen. Hoffe euch gefällt es und ihr würdet eure Namen in den Abspann schreiben. Die Animationstechnik und die Vermarktung überlasse ich euch.^^


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ok hier ist mein erster entwurf für ein Cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich würde das anime


Geweihlied nennen


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2009)

Das kommt mir ein bisschen bekannt vor.
Da müssen wir etwas ändern.
Also ihnen wachsen nicht Hörner, sondern es wurde besonderes Gemüse in den Umlauf gebracht.
Wenn man dieses Gemüse isst, bekommt man spezielle Kräfte, was auch immer...
Usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Januar 2009)

Wer von euch hat eigentlich schon die Dragonball Filme gesehen. Ich hab nun nach so lange Zeit endlich mal angefangen und mir mal die ersten paar angesehen. Findet ihr nicht auch das es immer wieder Sachen gibt die einem extrem stören und gar nicht in den normalen Handlungstrang passen?

Bestes Beispiel fand ich die Folge als Cooler kam um Freezer zu rächen und Son Goku mit den Kaioken gegen ihn kämpft und erst am Schluss zum Supersaiyajin wird. Eigentlich kann er zu dem Zeitpunkt ja schon die Momentaneteleportation und sich ganz einfach in einen Supersaiyajin verwandeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, am meisten bin ich ja mal auf Brolli gespannt da ich ihn bis jetzt immer nur aus den selbst gebastelten Musikvideos kenne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2009)

Ich habe nur den einen Kinofilm gesehen. Da wo sie das Dings mit Schimpfwörtern bekämpfen müssen, auch ziemlich komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Dragonball Staffel 1 war der beste Teil. Das danach ging mir ziemlich am Sack vorbei.


----------



## Raj88 (9. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das hier hatte ich mir zu Weihnachten gewünscht und auch bekommen^^.
> http://www.pons.de/image.php/nN7Uf/i/2563.jpg
> 
> Aber ich schau lieber Animes als sie zu übersetzen. Btw wenn ich Japanisch könnte bräuchte ich Soul Eater garnicht mehr übersetzen. xD



http://www.thomas-golnik.de/japan/04.html

http://z0r.de/?id=93


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Januar 2009)

"" Die japanische Sprache hat eine Struktur, die man »interessant« nennen könnte, oder auch »verwirrend«, »willkürlich«, »undurchschaubar« oder »bösartig«. Um das wirklich verstehen zu können, werfe man einen Blick auf die Unterschiede zwischen deutschem und japanischem Satzbau.

deutscher Satz: Jana ging zur Schule.
derselbe Satz in Japanisch: Schule Jana zur ging Affe Apfel Vergaser. ""


AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA D


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Raj88 schrieb:


> http://www.thomas-golnik.de/japan/04.html
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=93



Ohoho ein Flamer. Ich bin mir vollkommen im klaren das ich das nie perfekt beherrschen werde. Wahrscheinlich nichtmal sonderlich gut. Aber nur weil du keine Hobbys hast, heißt es nicht das es unmöglich ist ein paar Grundlagen zu lernen. Also geh wieder in deinen Keller und such noch ein par posts die du flamen kannst.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Thread hier sollte flamefrei bleiben.
Hmm welcher Anime soll ich als Nächstes schauen?
Gebt mir Tipps!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

Elfenlied&#8230;kennt aber eh schon jeder der ansatzweise auf Animes steht&#8230;

guck mal hier vorbei *entfernt*

Edit: Schade&#8230;find die Leuts aba so gut&#8230; naja


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Entfern den Link oder ich muss dich melden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Elfenlied habe ich schon komplett durchgeschaut.
Ps: Die Seite kenne ich natürlich, ist aber auf buffed.de nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

Ich kann ein bisschen japanisch^^

"Hashishemashte, Watashiwa Benjamin-Kun, desu."

Hoffe hab keine fehler drin :/


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Warte ich kann auch...
Weiss aber nicht wie man es schreibt. Baca!
Irgendwie so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann noch ein paar Sachen, halt einfach das was man in einem Anime mit ger/eng-Subs lernt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann ein bisschen japanisch^^
> 
> "Hashishemashte, Watashiwa Benjamin-Kun, desu."
> 
> Hoffe hab keine fehler drin :/



von japanischen vokabular ins deutsche übertragen würde das "hajimemashite" heißen un das "wa" bezieht sich auf den subjekt also ist ein einzelnes wort, un den suffix -kun  benutzt man nich wenn man sich vorstellt "glaub ich"^^


----------



## aisteh (10. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Soul Eater ist geil (Siehe Avatar). Hat wirklich das gewisse etwas beim Style das ich sehr gut finde. Aber leider kommt der Sub schlecht voran.^^



Geht eigentlich. Nach dem ganzen Dramalulz von wegen Funimation und Tadashi gehts doch mittlerweile wieder schnell.
Viel schlimmer sind qq, die sollen mal Gas geben mit Toradora. :E Gibt zwar Coalguys als Alternative aber da merk sogar ich mit 0 Japanischkenntnissen, dass da teilweise was fehlt.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Januar 2009)

aisteh schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich. Nach dem ganzen Dramalulz von wegen Funimation und Tadashi gehts doch mittlerweile wieder schnell.
> Viel schlimmer sind qq, die sollen mal Gas geben mit Toradora. :E Gibt zwar Coalguys als Alternative aber da merk sogar ich mit 0 Japanischkenntnissen, dass da teilweise was fehlt.



Ja toradora soll endlich weiter gehen. Die Situation ist ziemlich cool und die Charaktere find ich auch gut.^^ Joa geht schleppend vorran. Joa das mit den Fehlern oder das etwas fehlt merk ich auch öfters aber dann kann man sich halt den rest denken wenn falsch gesubbt wurde.


----------



## aisteh (10. Januar 2009)

Das fällt bei Toradora nur leider sehr deutlich auf, weil der Anime sehr dialoglastig ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass es von lifin auch immer sehr ausführliche TL Notes gibt. Und wenn dann eben wie in Episode 14 am Anfang zum Beispiel Kawashima wieder einen auf Zicke macht und von sich in der dritten Person redet, dass aber in den Subs gar nicht vorkommt, finde ich das schon seltsam. Aber gut, wenigstens gibt es Leute die sich die Arbeit machen, Animes zu übersetzen.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Januar 2009)

Ich schau mir grade NGE an und muss sagen, das es der erste Mecha ist, der mir richtig gut gefällt. Naja muss jetzt noche in paar Folgen schauen.^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2009)

NGE wirkt am Anfang noch sehr einfach gestrickt. Mecha-Comedy-Action-Serie..also Einheitsbrei wenn man so will. Wer aber lange genug dabei bleibt wird schon nach ein paar Episoden merken, warum NGE neben Ghost in the Shell als Meilenstein in der Anime Geschichte zählt. ^^

Sei also nicht zu enttäuscht wenn sich das Thema "Mecha" nicht ganz so entwickelt, wie du vielleicht hoffst Kangrim.


----------



## Qonix (12. Januar 2009)

Jo, weil eigentlich sind sie ja keine echten Mechas.

Ich bekomm grad voll Lust meine DVDs raus zu holen und es mir nochmal reinziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Januar 2009)

NGE hat mich jetzt schon voll gefesselt. Ich weiß einfach nicht, wer mein lieblings Char ist, da sie alle ihre macken aber auch ihre liebenswürdigen seiten haben. Bis jetzt liegt Reji noch etwas vorne. ^^


----------



## TheGui (12. Januar 2009)

NGE war irgendwie schön "schwer", es war lecker aber lag einem sehr sehr lange im Magen ^_^

hm, is vom 2 rebuild schon was bekannt? das erste kam ja vor nem Jahr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und weis wer was neues von der geplanten Realverfilmung? ...wobei der Gedanke irgendwie komisch ist ...(Sihe die Sünde die sie mit DBZ anstellen)

OMG... man stelle sich blos vor Elijah Wood spielt Shinji  xD

PS -> http://www.veoh.com/videos/v14771623A5TCrc...0896&rank=1


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2009)

So mal ne neue Frage in den Raum werfen.

Was haltet ihr eignetlich von Trend mit den ganzen Schwulen-Manga und das es viele Platformen im interent gibt wo die Weiber selber Geschichten schreiben und einfach alles schwul machen?

Also mit geht das langsam so richtig auf den Sack.


----------



## Klunker (14. Januar 2009)

kann ich nur zustimmen...grausam.  btw ich brauch endlich einen neuen op band!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

Titten 4tw aber keine Männertitten oO
Naja das mit dem schwulenzeugs ist mir im Internet noch nicht so aufgefallen aber als ich letztens in dem Bücherladen meines vertrausens war und ich mir endlich meinen ersten Manga kaufen wollte gab es nur Mangas die mich nicht interessierten und ein drittel des Regals bestand aus Schwulenmangas...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen...grausam.  btw ich brauch endlich einen neuen op band!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das dauert jetzt wieder ne zeit lang der letzte kam ja erst ende letzten jahres raus^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Januar 2009)

So lange auch wieder nicht. Ende Monat kommt der schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

in japan gabs viele feiertage.. dehalb auch kaum nachschub aktueller Kapitel auf den bekannten Managseiten : /

und naja..Schwulenmanga >_> ich weis net ob das Image von Kinderkram hin zum Schwulen Weiberkram besonders gut is, in sachen Popularitätsentwicklung und Gesälschaftlicher Akzeptanz unter den ganzen Unwissenden : /


----------



## UrielTheFox (15. Januar 2009)

mh wer sagt das manga kinderkram sind Oo

das sagen die die keine ahnung haben klar sind ein gewisser teil der manga mehr für kinder aber es gibt auch etliche die nichts für kinder sind bzw auch etwas naja für leute mit erfahrungen sind^^

und das mit den shonen-ai und co kenne ich inzwischen zu gut da einige meiner weiblichen anhängsel von der seite animexx die ich auch persöhnlich kenne mir ständig damit auf dem keks gehen in welchen shonen-ai sie mich schon gefunden haben und was sie sich für storys mit mir ausgedacht haben wo ich natürlich weil sie es so gerne hätten schwul bin das ist echt horror sag ich euch <_<

aber naja kann man nix machen sag ich bloss am besten ignorieren und cih seinen teil denken^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Januar 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> mh wer sagt das manga kinderkram sind Oo
> 
> das sagen die die keine ahnung haben klar sind ein gewisser teil der manga mehr für kinder aber es gibt auch etliche die nichts für kinder sind bzw auch etwas naja für leute mit erfahrungen sind^^


Ich denke mal er meinte damit nicht alle Mangas sondern eben nur die Kinderkram-Mangas die die kleinen Mädchen lesen und dann zu den Schwulen-Mangas kommen und genau das ist das schelchte, dass alle Weiber fast nur noch Schwulenzeugs lesen. Ich könnte meine Freundin erschalgen wenn sie mir wieder so Zeugs zeigt. Was ich noch krass finde ist, dass in den ab 18 Schwulen-Mangas die ganzen Sexszenen noch Detailreicher gezeichent als in den normalen Hetero-Porno-Manga die man sich kaufen kann.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> mh wer sagt das manga kinderkram sind Oo



ich hab überhaupt nirgens gesagt das Manags Kinderkram sind... ich sagte nur das das allgemeine Bild der Öffentlichkeit eher der is das manga, (RTL 2) sei dank, Kinderkram is.

Und wenn eben dieses Bild der Öffentlichkeit sich richtung "weiber/Wschwulenkram" wndelt, es keine sonderliche verbesserung des Image ist ^^


----------



## Melih (15. Januar 2009)

Zu dem Schwulen Manga:


Das ist mir auf gut Deutsch gesagt "Scheis egal", solange ich davon nichts mitbekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Januar 2009)

Also ich bei mir ist es einfach so das ich ein AnimaniA-Abonement habe und ich muss sagen das schon sehr lange Zeit die hälfte aller vorgestellten neuen Mangas einfach irgendwas mit Schwul zu tun haben und das finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr normal.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das ist mir auf gut Deutsch gesagt "Scheis egal", solange ich davon nichts mitbekomme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo stimmt ^^ du magst lieber Yuri liebe ^^


----------



## Melih (15. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> jo stimmt ^^ du magst lieber Yuri liebe ^^



Shoujo-ai, nicht Yuri. :/


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Shoujo-ai, nicht Yuri. :/


die discussion hatten wir doch schon vor êwigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will dich doch blos bissel ärgern ^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Januar 2009)

Was war nochmal der genau Unterschied zwischen Yuri und Shoujo-ai?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was war nochmal der genau Unterschied zwischen Yuri und Shoujo-ai??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das frag ich mich auch^^


----------



## Klunker (15. Januar 2009)

gibt eigentlich keine wirklich großen unterschiede, außer das Yuri etwas wie kann man es schön ausdrücken..mhm Männerfreundlicher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne wirklich, ich glaube das Yuri wirklich einfach nur freizügiger ist.

Shoujo-ai = Mädchenliebe
Yuri= Mädchenliebe und mehr


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2009)

Also als einziger Anime wo Männer etwas verdreht sind, ich es aber trotzdem SaUkOmIsCh finde O.o

------Princess Princess------- 

Boah ich hab mich auf den Boden geworfen vor Lachen....


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So lange auch wieder nicht. Ende Monat kommt der schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok dann darf ich mir bald n neues bücherregal zulegen meins platzt bald und der band kommt dann gleich ins neue^^


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dann darf ich mir bald n neues bücherregal zulegen meins platzt bald und der band kommt dann gleich ins neue^^


Ich hab kein Platz mehr für noch mehr Bücherregale. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Wir könnten es ja mal so machen das alle ihre Anime- und Mangasammlung veröffentlichen und wenn man lust hat kann man auch immer wieder schreiben wenn man wieder etwas dazu gekauft hat. So kann man sehen was andere so haben und weiss auch grad welcher Person man zu welchem Anime/Manga Fragen stellen kann die er auch beantworten kann.

Ich werd meine am Mittag oder am Abend dann mal posten wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe zu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2009)

Nein!!!!! 



Spoiler



Kakashi


 is ja doch tot T_T 

man hatte noch Hoffnung.... aber jetz is es sicher!

Wenn selbst  



Spoiler



Sage Naruto


 ihn nicht spühren kann.


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich ich Ich^^   hae den aber schon seit november, warum ahste ihn erst jetzt gekauft? den gibs doch schon lange^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Qonix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wir könnten es ja mal so machen das alle ihre Anime- und Mangasammlung veröffentlichen und wenn man lust hat kann man auch immer wieder schreiben wenn man wieder etwas dazu gekauft hat. So kann man sehen was andere so haben und weiss auch grad welcher Person man zu welchem Anime/Manga Fragen stellen kann die er auch beantworten kann.
> 
> ...



habe ich scho9nmal gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja mitlweiseile ist noch der death note japanes soundtracke und ein japanisches death note bekommen. achja und die ersten 3 Rosario + Vampire Bände aus der usa importiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wir könnten es ja mal so machen das alle ihre Anime- und Mangasammlung veröffentlichen und wenn man lust hat kann man auch immer wieder schreiben wenn man wieder etwas dazu gekauft hat. So kann man sehen was andere so haben und weiss auch grad welcher Person man zu welchem Anime/Manga Fragen stellen kann die er auch beantworten kann.



Ich schau hier in den Thread zwar nur sporadisch rein, aber was solls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im mittleren Regal von links nach rechts:

erste Reihe
Battle Angel Alita -  9 Bände (komplett)
BAA: Last Order  -  11 Bände (wird ausgebaut)
BLAME!  -  10 Bände (komplett)
Planetes  - 5 Bände  (komplett)
GTO   -   5 Bände  ( Ausbau eingestellt )
EDEN  - 5 Bände  (wird eventuell noch ausgebaut)

zweite Reihe unten:
20th Century Boys  - 20 Bände (wird noch augebaut)
NGE  -  9 Bände  ( wird eventuell noch ausgebaut)
Monster  -  18 Bände (komplett)

zweite Reihe oben (liegend):
FLCL  -  2 Bände  (komplett)
Vagabond  -  2 Bände ( wird eventuell noch ausgebaut)
Hagane  -  2 Bände  (wird definitiv nicht weiter ausgebaut, der Schandfleck im Regal)
Oldboy  -  4 Bände (komplett)
Goth
Blood: the last vampire
Vampire Master  (im Müll gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Im oberen Regal sind dann meine "normalen" Comics
Rechts thront mit satten 9 Kilo Kampfgewicht die Komplettausgabe Calvin & Hobbes, daneben Schwarze Gedanken, Das Selbstmordparadis (das ist zwar ein Manga, passt aber vom Format nicht zu den anderen), Süchtig nach Krieg (ein Sachcomic über die Kriege der USA), Watchmen, The Dark Knight Returns sowie die ersten vier Bände von Sin City.

Unten sowie oben links sieht man noch meine Spielesammlung, Lehrbücher und Krimskrams.

Das war`s.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch jemals "Banzai" gelesen?


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mir demnächst meinen ersten Manga kaufen. Ich Habe zu Weihnachten einen Gutschein geschenkt bekommen. Könnte mir jemand vorschlagen welcher der hier angebotenen Mangas zu empfehlen wäre? http://schulbuch-salzgitter.shop-asp.de/sh.../?aUrl=90007072 Um mal ein bisschen über meine Genrevorlieben zu beschreiben:
Meine Lieblingsanimes sind Suzumia Haruhi, Beck, Soul Eater, Welcome to the N.H.K und Fullmetall Alchemist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bisschen helfen.^^

Edit meint: Ihr müsst auf Taschenbücher gehen da müssten irgendwo die Mangas sein.


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich werd mir demnächst meinen ersten Manga kaufen. Ich Habe zu Weihnachten einen Gutschein geschenkt bekommen. Könnte mir jemand vorschlagen welcher der hier angebotenen Mangas zu empfehlen wäre? http://schulbuch-salzgitter.shop-asp.de/sh.../?aUrl=90007072 Um mal ein bisschen über meine Genrevorlieben zu beschreiben:
> Meine Lieblingsanimes sind Suzumia Haruhi, Beck, Soul Eater, Welcome to the N.H.K und Fullmetall Alchemist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bisschen helfen.^^
> 
> Edit meint: Ihr müsst auf Taschenbücher gehen da müssten irgendwo die Mangas sein.



Wie wäre es mit Slayers oder so?


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Slayers oder so?



Nee ich glaube nicht. Da fehlt mir ein bisschen ernsthaftigkeit.^^


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nee ich glaube nicht. Da fehlt mir ein bisschen ernsthaftigkeit.^^



Schau dir Staffel 2 und 3 an ....da geht es Ernst genug zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

So dann kommt jetzt mal meine Sammlung. Zum Glück hab ich noch gewartet da sich heute meine Sammlung wieder um *34* Mangas vergrössert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mangas*
One Piece - 48 + Wanted + Red + Blue
Dragonball - 25
Naruto - 33
Hellsing - 9
Priest - 16
Dan Cu - 5 (eingestellt -.-)
Vampire Hunter D - 2
Banya - 5
Archlord - 6
King of Hell - 10
Chonchu - 10
GTO - 1 (2-5 bestellt)
Peace Maker - 5
Peace Maker Kuragone - 5
Tenjo Tenge - 18
Claymore - 3
BAA: Last Order - 11
Gunslinger Girl - 8
Kyoko Karasuma - 5
Rose Hip Rose - 2
Rose Hip Zero - 5
Dragon Girls - 1-7 + 9-12 (8 bestellt)
Girls Bravo - 10
100% Strawberry - 16
Alive
Warcraft: Drachenjagd - 3
Warcraft: Legends - 2
.hack//xxxx - 2
.hack//G.U.+ - 3
Zero - 2 (eingestellt -.-)
Witchblade - 2
Speed Grapger - 3
Helgate London - 1 (geht irgendwie auch nicht mehr weiter)
Chirality 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I''s - 15
Dears - 8 + Fanbock
She the ultimate Weapon - 6 (7 bestellt)
Manga Love Story - 37
Blood + - 1
Gin Tana - 1
E'S - 1

*Animes*
Cowboy Bebop + FIlm
Wolf's Rain
Steamboy
Tokyo Godfathers
Ghost in the Shell
Ghost in the Shell 2 - Innocence
Yu Gi Oh Der Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dragonball Z: Die Geschichte von Trunks
Golden Boy
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Ragnarök
Hellsing Ultimate OVA
(und sehr sehr viele auf dem Computer)

So, das wars.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2009)

Qonix ich will ein Bild.

Ps: Es ist nicht so, dass ich dir nicht glauben würde, will das nurmal sehen.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Wäre Gunslinger Girl zu empfehlen?
Als Manga meine ich.


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

@Skatero

Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links: Fantasy Bücher + ein paar mangas
Mitte: nur Mangas
Rechts: Mangas + ungelesene Bücher + Games + DVD's + Blu-Ray's


So hier noch mein heutiger Einkauf (ist nicht auf dem ersten Bild drauf)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier noch meine Zocker Ecke um etwas zu posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man hier nicht sieht ist die Wii und die PS3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Kangrim
Es ist ein wiklich sehr guter Manga. Es geht aber nicht so sehr um Action sonder eher um die Beziehung zwischen den Partner (also ein Mädchen und ihr Aufpasser) und wie sich die Mädchen so fühlen. Natürlich gibt es auch mal coole Action.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Januar 2009)

Hat da wer zuviel Geld?? o.0


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Hat da wer zuviel Geld?? o.0


Wenn ers hatt =D
Ich würde mit dme Geld aber ws anderes kaufen^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn ers hatt =D
> Ich würde mit dme Geld aber ws anderes kaufen^^



Gummidildos?
Also ich hätte wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie er gekauft.^^


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenn man was gutes gelernt hat und jetzt ordentlich Kohle verdient und noch zu Hause wohnt hat man ganz schön viel Taschengeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, in der Garade steht noch ein Peugeot 206cc (Cabriole) in schwarz und eine Kawasaki Ninja 250R ebenfalls in schwarz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man was gutes gelernt hat und jetzt ordentlich Kohle verdient und noch zu Hause wohnt hat man ganz schön viel Taschengeld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ne Ninja? oO
Need Pic plox


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ne Ninja? oO
> Need Pic plox


Im Frühling dann. Die ist jetzt gut verpackt für den Winterschlaf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such aber schnell was aus dem i-net und stell es dann als Edit hier rein.

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UrielTheFox (16. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch jemals "Banzai" gelesen?




ich wieso was ist^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Im Frühling dann. Die ist jetzt gut verpackt für den Winterschlaf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Lieblingsmotorrad.^^
Am liebsten hätte ich eine in Schwarz grün oder schwarz gelb. Aber leider habe ich nichtmal den Führerschein.^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Als was arbeitest du denn?^^


----------



## TheGui (17. Januar 2009)

wozu is den die schachtel taschentücher neben deinem bett *hust* *hust*


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wozu is den die schachtel taschentücher neben deinem bett *hust* *hust*


schnupfen natürlich (hoff ich.... bitte gott .........)


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht heult er immer, weil die Mangas so traurig sind ;P


----------



## Qonix (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich arbeite als Elektrozeichner.

Na klar sind die für Schnupfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

geht nicht Shalor...


----------



## Qonix (19. Januar 2009)

So, endlich bin ich bei naruto auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Das wird ja echt immer besser. Zum Glück kommt schon bald Band 34. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

onepiece hat auch immer so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dabei isses grad spannend^^ ace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird hingerichtet und ruffi will ihn befreihen der depp und rennt einfach ins gefängniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so geil
aber warten warten warten ... oder gibts die auch in japanisch wo se schon weiter sind? als 528?


----------



## Qonix (19. Januar 2009)

Was liest denn du?

Momentan sind sie immer noch bei dem Schattentypen.



Ach ja, ich musst echt lachen als ich mir vorgestellt haben wie RTL2 wohl die nächsten Naruto Folgen zerstückeln wird.

*Intro*
Naruto: "Auf gehts!"
*Schnitt*
*Werbung*
*Schnitt*
Nauro: "Wir habens geschafft!"
*Ending*
"Schaltet auch morgen wieder ein, zu den spannenden Abenteuer von Naruto in der Welt der Schnitte und Werbung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

schattentypen? das war vlt onepiece 490 oder so^^
nene die sind viel weiter !


----------



## Qonix (19. Januar 2009)

Aber nicht in Deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

wayne auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würds sogar in japanisch oder chinesisch durchkuken nur damit ich weis wies weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Januar 2009)

Na dann mach du das, ich hab mit Fremdsprachen nicht viel am hut udn willes auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber nicht in Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Englisch FTW... BTW wie weit is das "Deutsche" Shippuuden?

ich bin grad dabei wo 



Spoiler



Konoha komplet zerstört


 is und Naruto gegen 



Spoiler



Pain den Anführer der Akatsuki


 kämpft. Und der Gegner is so kickas der hatt sogar 



Spoiler



Jiraia im Sage mode


 getötet! 

PS: 



Spoiler



kakashi


 is auch tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da einer meiner vorredner es schon gespoilert hatt.. .One Piece is inzwischen so weit, das Ruffi sich ne Shikibukai als fangirl geangelt hatt!

(die Kinder werden klasse ^^)

ganz erlich... ich könnts net abwarten immer auf die übersätzten Bände zu warten.. da is man immer halbes jahr hinterher xD


----------



## Qonix (19. Januar 2009)

Liest hier eigentlich wer 100% Strawberry?


----------



## drummen (19. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: so what. 



Spoiler



Kakashi


war meiner Meinung nach nie ein super mega Charakter, dem man nach nachweinen kann. Da hat es mich schon heftiger getroffen das 



Spoiler



Deidara


 gestorben ist, nur weil sein Gegner diesen Element-Vorteil hatte. Das hat mich so dermaßen angepisst, ganz ehrlich. 



Spoiler



Sasuke


 kann einfach gar nichts, selbst gegen den 8-tails wär der en paar mal gestorben hätten ihn seine Teamkameraden nicht gerettet.

Das einzige was ich im moment an Naruto Kick-ass finde ist, dass er scheinbar endlich erwachsen geworden ist. 



Spoiler



Ich denke er haut Pain aus den latschen und ich kann es gar nicht erwarten das zu sehen.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Englisch FTW... BTW wie weit is das "Deutsche" Shippuuden?
> 
> ich bin grad dabei wo
> 
> ...



jap kann ich eben auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das mit den shikibukai hab ich nid gesagt ^^ nur das ruffy ace retten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aberdie schaut echt n1 aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (20. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Englisch FTW... BTW wie weit is das "Deutsche" Shippuuden?
> 
> ich bin grad dabei wo
> 
> ...


Englisch ftw? Heißt das, du schaust Animes auf englisch? xD 

Irgendwie fand ich es traurig, dennoch fand ich 



Spoiler



Itachis Tod


 schlimmer. Sasuke hat mich danach eh total aufgeregt (hasse ihn eh, seit ich ihn das 1. mal gesehen habe..)

Steinigt mich, aber ich bin eh kein Fan mehr von den ganzen Mainstream und 'Wir sind so imba, dass wir Filler brauchen'-Animes..
Bleach, Naruto und co gehen mir schon lange auf den Senkel, lese nur noch ab und zu den Manga oder lass es mir von ner Freundin erzählen. :/

Meiner Meinung nach kommt eh kein Anime an Full Metal Alchemist ran <3 freu mich auf die Fortsetzung.

Jemand da der Soul Eater schaut? Ich bin total vernarrt in das neue Ending! *-* Das Lied ruled. x3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e52PFRP4yb8


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2009)

Deswegen sollte man immer schön beim Manga bleiben. Da gibt es keine Filler und die Story bleibt auf dem gleichen hochwertigen Niveau wie zu Beginn der Serie.


----------



## TheGui (20. Januar 2009)

filler stinken ... genau  wie die ganzen "Filme" zu den Serien... OMG hatt jemand den Naruto Shippuden crap gesehen? xD

naja den Anime schau ich mir dan trotzdem, auch wen ichshcon weis was pasiert... die bewegten Kampfszenen haben auch was ^^ und manchmal entdeckt man was das man nicht erkannt oder übersehen hatt!


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man immer schön beim Manga bleiben. Da gibt es keine Filler und die Story bleibt auf dem gleichen hochwertigen Niveau wie zu Beginn der Serie.



Bei Onepiece fand ich gewisse filler folgen ganz gut die noch paar sachen zeigten die man vlt im manga übersehen hat ..
hab aber wie alle "fans" 0-528 durchgelesen auf deutsch und englisch (würds ja kaufen aber gibt die neuen nid in deutsch :/)
und von 1-325 durchgesehen auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (20. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man immer schön beim Manga bleiben. Da gibt es keine Filler und die Story bleibt auf dem gleichen hochwertigen Niveau wie zu Beginn der Serie.


Naja.. ich find Mangas persönlich aber langweiliger als son Anime. Es macht schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied, wenn man die Chars sprechen hört und Musik im Hintergrund ist.
Ich finde Mangas meistens nicht so emotional und Witze kommen da nicht so gut rüber. (Ist aber Ansichtssache)

Ich stehe allgemein eher auf Animes, die nicht so lang gehen. 

Death Note - Full Metal Alchemist sind gute Beispiele. Gibt kaum/keine Filler und es bleibt stets spannend.

Naruto und Bleach sind... naja.. bescheiden eben. ^^ Sie quetschen diesen Anime so lang aus, bis er nix mehr bringt.. und das wird er wahrscheinlich noch relativ lange. Wenn man sich Pokemon anschaut, sieht man, wie man aus scheiße Geld machen kann.

Bei denen wird die immer vor einem hergeschoben. Im Sinne von:
'Ach, Naruto kämpft bald gegen Sasuke, warum den Kampf nicht noch um ein paar Folgen verschieben? Bringt Quoten und uns bleibt mehr Zeit.'

Bin da eher für Animes, mit mehr Handlung und Story. 

Kira! Muss gleich 2 Klausuren schreiben.. ich sollte langsam mal lernen. -_-'


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Naruto und Bleach sind... naja.. bescheiden eben. ^^ Sie quetschen diesen Anime so lang aus, bis er nix mehr bringt.. und das wird er wahrscheinlich noch relativ lange. Wenn man sich Pokemon anschaut, sieht man, wie man aus scheiße Geld machen kann.
> 
> Bei denen wird die immer vor einem hergeschoben. Im Sinne von:
> 'Ach, Naruto kämpft bald gegen Sasuke, warum den Kampf nicht noch um ein paar Folgen verschieben? Bringt Quoten und uns bleibt mehr Zeit.'



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber kann es sein, dass du den Sinn und Zweck von Fillern nicht ganz verstanden hast? Gerade im Fall von Bleach und Naruto sind die Mangaka irgendwann nicht mehr mit dem Zeichnen hinterhergekommen, so dass der Anime schließlich den Manga eingeholt hat. Und da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
a) Man pausiert den Anime solange bis genügend Material für eine weitere Staffel vorhanden ist
b) Man schreibt eigene Filler, die sich von der roten Linie abkoppeln und eigene Geschichten im jeweiligen Universum bedienen. 

Natürlich geschieht das auch aus komerziellen Gründen aber "die Anime ausquetschen, bis sie nichts mehr einbringen" ist dahingehend auch nicht richtig.

Und bei Death Note war es schon bekannt wieviele Bände der Manga haben wird, demzufolge brauchen keine Filler geschrieben zu werden, dass alles bequem in eine Staffel gepasst hat. Bei Monster z.B. gibt es meines Wissens auch keine Filler, und die Serie hat die 20 auch schon lange durchbrochen.


----------



## Qonix (20. Januar 2009)

@grimm

Liest du auch mal ein normales Buch oder bist du einer der grundsätzlich vor geschriebenen davon rennt?

Weil wenn man genügend Fantasie hat bewegen sich die Figuren auch ob man jetzt nur Text liest oder eben auch einen Manga.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @grimm
> 
> Liest du auch mal ein normales Buch oder bist du einer der grundsätzlich vor geschriebenen davon rennt?
> 
> Weil wenn man genügend Fantasie hat bewegen sich die Figuren auch ob man jetzt nur Text liest oder eben auch einen Manga.



eist bewegen sich die Figuren viel cooler als im Film außer es ist im Buch zu doof und zu viel beschrieben.^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo, Zusammen die Frage hab ich zwar schon im Desk thread gestellt aber ich frag auch noch mal hier!


kennt einer ne gute anime serie die in der schule spielt? 


wen möglich auf deutsch, ich wehre sehr dank par.



mfg Spartaner


----------



## grimmjow (20. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @grimm
> 
> Liest du auch mal ein normales Buch oder bist du einer der grundsätzlich vor geschriebenen davon rennt?
> 
> Weil wenn man genügend Fantasie hat bewegen sich die Figuren auch ob man jetzt nur Text liest oder eben auch einen Manga.


Ich lese durchaus Bücher - aber eher normale, keine Mangas.
Was macht es denn bitte für nen Unterschied, ob man einen Manga liest oder nen Anime mit Subs schaut? 

Nur weil ich lieber Animes schaue, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich im allgemeinen nicht gern lese.

Wenn ich etwas lese, dann ohne Bilder. Lese Mangas auch relativ oft, dann aber nur bei wirklichen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Hallo, Zusammen die Frage hab ich zwar schon im Desk thread gestellt aber ich frag auch noch mal hier!
> 
> 
> kennt einer ne gute anime serie die in der schule spielt?
> ...



Onegai Teacher
School days
Die melancholie von Suzumia haruhi
School rumble

Das würde mir so spontan einfallen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. Januar 2009)

GTO
Azumanga Daioh

btw..mangas sind echt öde..die haben ja nichmal farbe^^


----------



## TheGui (20. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> btw..mangas sind echt öde..die haben ja nichmal farbe^^


Ich bete für dein Seelenheil das es nur Ironie war xD


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Onegai Teacher
> School days
> Die melancholie von Suzumia haruhi
> School rumble
> ...


Bei School days sollte man aber sagen, dass es ab 18 ist.
Jedenfalls das Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr zum Ende sage ich aber nicht.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> GTO
> Azumanga Daioh
> 
> btw..mangas sind echt öde..die haben ja nichmal farbe^^



Du bist aber anspruchsvoll. Manche geben sich ja schon mit Bildern zufrieden. xD
*Das war Ironisch und keinesfalls gegen dich gerichtet Ren*


----------



## UrielTheFox (20. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Hallo, Zusammen die Frage hab ich zwar schon im Desk thread gestellt aber ich frag auch noch mal hier!
> 
> 
> kennt einer ne gute anime serie die in der schule spielt?
> ...



school rumble ist ziehmlich lustig oder wie wäre es mit ouran high school host club

beide sehr lustig und nicht umbedingt schlecht^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (20. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> GTO
> Azumanga Daioh
> 
> btw..mangas sind echt öde..die haben ja nichmal farbe^^



oh man sehr schlau *g*

die fantasi des leser haucht farbe und leben in ein buch es mag unterschiedliche meinungen und auffassungen geben aber fest steht das es mehr oder weniger auf den leser ankommt wie gut er sich was vorstellen kann und wie er das gelesende verarbeitet^^

und wie stephen king in seiner biographie schrieb "ein guter autor ist ein meister der telepatie" oder so ähnlich ich sag jetz einfach mal hauptsache der sinn stimmt^^


----------



## MirrorKitty (21. Januar 2009)

Oh, ein Manga&Anime-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also im Moment lese ich auch viel lieber die Manga* als mir 'nen Anime anzusehen. Gefällt mir einfach besser, außerdem übe ich mich im Zeichnen, da ist ein Bild aus einem Manga manchnal hilfreicher (und ich finde schneller, was ich suche). Es gibt jedoch einige Serien, zu denen ich definitiv nicht nein sagen würde.
Und wo wir schon einmal beim Thema "spielt sich in der Schule ab" sind, würde ich sogar *Minami-ke* vorschlagen. Der spielt sich aber nicht hauptsächlich dort ab, ist aber dennoch jedem zu empfehlen, der gerne lacht xD

Momentan bin ich Riesenfan von D.Gray-Man. Aber ich habe gehört, Hoshino-sensei ist krank und kann den Manga/Anime deshalb nicht weiter machen ;o; *drama*


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

Also mit den Mangas kann ich nichts so viel anfangen erstens hier aufwändig zu beschaffen da bleibe ich lieber bei den animes die findet mal bisschen leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und mal ne frage warum gibt es Animes (wie Elfenlied) die nur 14 folgen haben? -.-


----------



## Klunker (21. Januar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Death Note - Full Metal Alchemist sind gute Beispiele. Gibt kaum/keine Filler und es bleibt stets spannend.



Öhm ist zwar jetzt schon her, aber weicht FMA nicht ziemlich vom manga ab? es wurde doch schon das ende des animes entworfen, als der manga noch nicht beendet wurde, ist er immernoch nicht oder? Also FMA weicht zum Ende extrem von Manga ab, so kann man auch nicht sagen, das es keine Filer gibt, da wo eine fertige eigenständige Handlung ist, kann auch nichts eingeführt werden, was die Handlung eines Mangas überbrücken soll =)

Hoffeich habe jetzt zu viel Mist geschrieben^^

Also ich loese viel lieber Mangas, ja und in meinem Kopf bewegen sich die chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MirrorKitty (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Also mit den Mangas kann ich nichts so viel anfangen erstens hier aufwändig zu beschaffen da bleibe ich lieber bei den animes die findet mal bisschen leichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde einfach mal sagen, die Idee der Story sollte nicht länger sein xD FLCL hat nur sechs Folgen und ist trotzdem saugeil, also nya...
Ich mag kürzere Anime, die schweifen in der Regel kaum vom Thema ab und du musst dir nicht tausend folgen ansehen, wovon die hälfte sowieso nichts damit zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das mit den Manga und Anime wird wohl Ansichtssache sein. Ich lese es lieber - andere nicht, was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Also mit den Mangas kann ich nichts so viel anfangen erstens hier aufwändig zu beschaffen da bleibe ich lieber bei den animes die findet mal bisschen leichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil der Anime nur die erste 6, 7 1/2 Bände des 12 teiligen Mangas thematisiert =) Die gewalt und "Nackheit" wurde im Anime zurückgeschraubt..schwer zu glauben oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also von Elfenlied existieren 12 Bäned mit extremer dargestellter Gewalt und Nackheit.
Ab April 2009 soll Elfenlied beim selben Verlag wie Death Note...ja gemeint ist TokyoPop, erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle: http://www.animey.net/news/2918


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Januar 2009)

MirrorKitty schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal sagen, die Idee der Story sollte nicht länger sein xD FLCL hat nur sechs Folgen und ist trotzdem saugeil, also nya...
> Ich mag kürzere Anime, die schweifen in der Regel kaum vom Thema ab und du musst dir nicht tausend folgen ansehen, wovon die hälfte sowieso nichts damit zu tun hat
> 
> 
> ...




dennoch ist es meist schwer die komplette story in so wenige folgen zu verpacken, deswegen sind solch kurze animes auch meist ein flop weil z.b. die charaktere nicht so gut ausgebaut wurden, oder die story zu flach ausgefallen ist oder so, da zieht man meist dann doch ehr den manga vor, als einen abgespeckten anime

und der anime elfenlied erzählt ja nicht die komplette story, die 12 folgen in dem anime sind also noch nicht alles was zu "elfenlied" gibt^^


----------



## Qonix (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Also mit den Mangas kann ich nichts so viel anfangen erstens hier aufwändig zu beschaffen da bleibe ich lieber bei den animes die findet mal bisschen leichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh ja, so aufwendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.exlibris.ch

Bestellen und dann aus dem Briefkasten nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt aber auch ein paar Mangashops in den grösseren Städten.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich find oft kürzere Animes besser als die Ellen langen. Bei den langen kommt immer irgendeine Stelle die für mich alles versaut.
Ams Anfang fand ich belach noch lustig aber es wurde dann immer schleppender und träger und dann hatte ich irgendwann kein bock mehr drauf. So ist es bei fast allem wie zb Naruto one piece usw. Alles immer größer stärker besser. Ist nciht so meins. Lieber ne kurze knackige gut durchdachte Geschichte.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

mhm habe jetzt die erste folge von Soul eater angesehen, hat mir gut gefallen....aber das warten...grausam >.< werde mir das nie wieder antun.
<-- momentan Burst Angel


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es Klasse Soul Eater immer nur Häppchen für Häppchen zu bekommen, so wird ihre Handlung und die Gags nie langweilig. Vorallem weil sie ja andere Art zu zeichnen habn. Ich finds gut^^

GTO hat etwa 40 Folgen und ist somit etwas zuviel für ne Kurzfolge(Goldenboy, ganz Klasse *,.,*) aber auch zu klein für ne Riesenserie wie eben Naruto und One Piece (und Pokémon *g*)


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Januar 2009)

applesead ex machina is super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Januar 2009)

Das ist aber ein Film und keine Serie.

Naja, bei Goldenboy hätte man schon weiter machen können, aber es wäre dann wohl nie im Fernseher gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Januar 2009)

So, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Hat wer ne Ahnung woher ich GTO 2 - 5 bekommen könnte? Sind leider überall nicht mehr erhältlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

GTO?^^
Was heisst GTO?


----------



## Qonix (22. Januar 2009)

Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

Also Manga oder Anime? Anime
Edit: Weiss nicht, ob es da auch Mangas hat.


----------



## Qonix (22. Januar 2009)

Natürlich Manga.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/GTO-Great-Teacher-Oni...d/dp/3898853586

hier wäre der 2te band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Januar 2009)

OK, da gibt es alle Bände die ich brauche aber ganz ehrlich hab ich keinen Bock bis zu 50 Euro für einen Manga zu bezahlen.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> OK, da gibt es alle Bände die ich brauche aber ganz ehrlich hab ich keinen Bock bis zu 50 Euro für einen Manga zu bezahlen.



Wenn du die Sammlung vollständig haben willst musst du wohl. Wer weiß wie teuer die später werden wenn sie jetzt schon nichtmehr gedruckt werden.^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin doch nicht verrückt. Da les ich die 4 Bände lieber im Internet.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht verrückt. Da les ich die 4 Bände lieber im Internet.



und druck sie mir dann aus und lasse sie binden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2009)

wo könnt ihr das denn im I-net schauen und die Bände lesen? Teilt eure Geheimnisse..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat jemand schon Negi Magister Magi gelesen, bzw. die Folgen geschaut?


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

Welches meinste? Teil 1, 2 oder das "Reallife"(*g*)?

hab mir 1 und 2 geschaut


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Welches meinste? Teil 1, 2 oder das "Reallife"(*g*)?
> 
> hab mir 1 und 2 geschaut



ähm, sorry...teil eins? ^^

Ich lese derzeit die Mangas! Was meinste mit Teil 1, 2 oder reallife?


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

Hab nur die Animes geschaut, geht einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lese, keine - wenige, Mangas.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2009)

aso... ^^ und was meinste mit reallife?

Wie fandest du die Animes...habe die erste Episode gesehen und fands sehr merkwürdig mit dem Fisch o.O


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

mmh.. weiss nix von nem Fisch. fand den Anime an sich gut. 
... HAha, den Fisch^^, nene, der kommt nie wieder vor, keine sorge^^

Jop der anime gehört zu den besseren wie ich meine. Vorallem hat es so viele Putzige und niedliche Charaktere die echt liebenswert sind. Ich würd dir empfehlen erst einmal so 4 Folgen zu schauen und dann zu entscheiden ob du weiterschaun willst oda ned.

Kram nen Link aus mit dem "reallife"...hmm.. is wohl schon länger her als ich dachte.
Nunja,ein paar Leute haben versucht mal die Folgen mit richtigen Schauspielern nachzumachen. Ich fand die aber ned so gut^^
Link hab ich jezz doch keinen gefunden. Kann dir aber auf Nachfrage nen Link schicken auf ne Seite wo du dir die Animes anschauen kannst.(Aus irgend nem Grund wollen die Buffed-user nicht das ich ihn Poste..,hmm,naja)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2009)

Uh, hört sich sehr gut an.

Also ich gehöre noch mit zu der Fraktion, die lieber Mangas lesen, als Animes zu schauen. Ist doch noch etwas Fantasy-anregender, was die Selbstgestaltung der Stimmen angeht und man ist finde ich auch noch etwas tiefer im Geschehen, als bei Animes, wo quitschige Stimmen drin vorkommen...und ein großer Nachteil: In vielen Animes wiederholen sich die Stimmen einfach zu oft. Viele gleiche Stimmen werden bei einer Vielzahl von Charakteren eingesetzt....nicht so gut.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

Jop, stimmt schon. 
Ich fahr aber auf diese Quietsche-Stimmen voll ab xD Naja, es sei denn Kinder schreien rum...

Schicke mal den Link^^ *zuwirf*


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Schon jemand Saishuu gesehen?


----------



## aisteh (25. Januar 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> [....]und ein großer Nachteil: In vielen Animes wiederholen sich die Stimmen einfach zu oft. Viele gleiche Stimmen werden bei einer Vielzahl von Charakteren eingesetzt....nicht so gut.



Hm, komisch, sehe ich irgendwie genau andersrum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade die japanischen Sprecher sind verdammt vielseitig und beherrschen meist mehrere verschiedene Stimmlagen sodass jeder Charakter eigentlich auch eine eigene Stimme hat. Natürlich hört man mit ein wenig Übung schon raus, wer da gerade spricht, aber langweilig finde ich das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## UrielTheFox (25. Januar 2009)

das mit den stimmlagen ist doch sowieso eine vorraussetzung egal ob in japan, england, deutschland oder sonst wo auf der welt wo syncroniesiert wird Oo

und bei vielen syncronsprechern und sprecherinnen ist es auch so das sie auserhalb ihrer arbeit eine ganz andere stimme haben/nutzen Oo


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Oo auf n24 läuft gerade en report über 4 weibliche kopfgeldjägerinnen die sogar mit sturmgewehren schießen..burst angel ftw xD


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Schon jemand Saishuu gesehen?


?


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo auf n24 läuft gerade en report über 4 weibliche kopfgeldjägerinnen die sogar mit sturmgewehren schießen..angel burst ftw xD



Hmm doof Grad werbung ...glaub habs verpasst...

Edit: Ah nö geht weida ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> und bei vielen syncronsprechern und sprecherinnen ist es auch so das sie auserhalb ihrer arbeit eine ganz andere stimme haben/nutzen Oo



ach was du nicht sagst, wär ja mal geil wenn tatsächlich solche stimmen hätten, dann wäre ja z.b. die "bart" synchronsprecherin echt bestraft fürs leben^^


----------



## Mondryx (1. Februar 2009)

Ewig nicht mehr hier geschrieben, denn noch tu ich es mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich bin gerade am überlegen wie lange ich noch warten soll bis ich alle Manga von Special A habe. Morgen kauf ich mir Band 5 und 6, habe extra gewartet mit dem Kauf von Band 5 bis 6 draussen war, damit ich mehr auf einmal lesen kann. Denn es kommt immer nur alle 3-4 Monate ein Band raus, was mich doch schon sehr nervt. Ich mein, in Japan sind die bei Band 16...rechnet man sich das ganze hoch, bin ich mit dem warten ja noch mehrere Jahre beschäftigt!!! Ist das immer so gewesen? Ist die erste Reihe die ich vom ersten Erscheinen an sammle.


----------



## UrielTheFox (1. Februar 2009)

ach sowas ist bei vielen reihen der fall das man ewig warten muss ich sammle die reihe übrigens auch und guck lieber nicht wie weit die in japan sind um meine laune nicht unnötig zu mindern^_~


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

ich finds einfach bequemer und billiger, Animes im Internet zu schauen anstatt mangas zu kaufen. 
obwohl diese schon ihren Reiz habn^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ja leider muss man im Internet oft genau solange warten. (Soul Eater, aber trotzdem genialer Anime)
Ich mache eigentlich beides.


----------



## Klunker (1. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich einfach OP 49 ist draußen und im April kommt elfenlied als Manga raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S kann mir wer was über E S erzählen?


----------



## Mondryx (1. Februar 2009)

Wofür steht denn E S? Achja, btw Klunker, kennste iwelche Manga Shops in Hamburg? Bin bei MSN on, fallste was weißt^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (2. Februar 2009)

also da gibt es sogar eine ganze menge^^

OCS Japanische buchhandlung (Stadthausbrücke 7)
Hummelcomic Versand und Merchandising OHG (Warnstedtstr. 12
Comic Cave (Bornstr. 1) >e-bay<
Der Comic Laden Kappler & Tittel OHG&#8206; (Mundsburger Damm 48) comicguide.net << online shop
Comic Room Hamburg&#8206; (Güntherstr. 94) 

das sind nur einige von den läden die es in hamburg zu finden gibt viel spaß damit^^


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> also da gibt es sogar eine ganze menge^^
> 
> Edith by Klunker
> OCS Japanische buchhandlung (Stadthausbrücke 7) sogar mit Purikura, aber achtung nicht so viel  Auswahl. dafür uch japanische Mangas und Essen
> ...



sonst gibt noch am Gänsemarkt..glaube ich war das muss heute nochmal meine Freundin fragen...zu schlechter Orientierungssinn^^
und natürlich am HBf in der Bücherhalle am Ende der Wandelhalle..heißt die so..naja egal. in der zweiten Etage. auch eine sehr große Auswahl und nach den einzelnen verlägen sortiert.


Hoffe ich konnte dir en bissel helfen =)

P.S Uriel auch Hamburger oder warum kennste dich hier so gut aus?^^


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

ES steht für ES Eternal Sabbath

Ich hab mal ne Amazon Rezension gefunden, hört sich für mich eigentlich sehr gut an. mich wundrt es nur, dass ich diesen Manga in einem Kisok gefunden hab..wenn er doch nur auf Englisch erscheint :/ muss man halt wieder importieren hat ja bei Rosario + Vampire auch gut geklapt =)

Ryousuke Akiba, der sich selbst einfach ES nennt, kann Menschen durch gedankliches "Einhacken" in ihr Gehirn manipulieren. Er missbraucht diese Gabe allerdings nicht zum Bösen, sondern will Gutes damit bewirken. Im ersten Band z.B. klärt er die Hintergründe eines Mordes auf und lässt den Mörder auf grausame Weise dafür büssen. Er versucht so einen Teil der Weltordnung wieder herzustellen. Bei seinen Taten wirkt er aber völlig teilnahmslos und gefühlskalt. Mine, eine junge ambitionierte Medizinforscherin, spezialisiert auf psychologische Experimente, kommt ES durch Zufall auf die Spur und merkt bald, dass mit ihm etwas nicht stimmt. Überrascht hat mich jedoch, wie ES darauf reagiert: er lässt Mine ein bisschen hinter seine gleichgültige Fassade schauen und demonstriert ihr sogar ein paar seiner Fähigkeiten. Dass er so offen reagiert, hätte ich nicht gedacht - ist da vielleicht doch mehr als nur Freundlichkeit oder Respekt gegenüber der jungen Frau? Mal sehen, wie sich das noch in weiteren Bänden entwickelt... 

Gegen Ende des Bandes kristallisiert sich heraus, dass es noch mehr solcher außergewöhnlichen Menschen mit den gleichen Fähigkeiten wie ES gibt. Sie alle sind genmanipulierte Klone, die dazu geschaffen wurden, um Immunität gegen unheilbare Krankheiten (z.B. AIDS) oder das Erreichen eines Alters von bis zu 200 Jahren zu testen. 

Ich finde den ersten Band sehr interessant und spannend. Die Zeichnungen sind zwar teilweise düster, aber von hervorragender Qualität - wie es ja von Fuyumi Soryo nicht anders zu erwarten ist. Die Serie ist für anspruchvolle Leser, die sich auch mal für andere Themen interessieren als die sonst übliche leicht verdauliche Kost.


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

So, heute Abend hole ich mir die neuen Bände von One Piece und Naruto.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (2. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, heute Abend hole ich mir die neuen Bände von One Piece und Naruto.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Joa, ich sollte auch mal wieder die aktuellen Naruto-Manga kaufen. Und vielleicht finde ich ja noch andere Manga, die ich meiner Sammlung hinzufügen kann *g*


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mich etwas zurück nehmen. Hab im Januar über 500 Fr. für Mangas ausgegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UrielTheFox (2. Februar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> P.S Uriel auch Hamburger oder warum kennste dich hier so gut aus?^^




nein aber ich hab das gute alte vitamin b ^_~


----------



## Mondryx (2. Februar 2009)

Yay, danke für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd dann morgen mal zu dem Laden hier hineieren. Der Comic Laden Kappler & Tittel OHG&#8206;. Ist am nächsten dran bei mir, und hat das was ich suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich muss mich etwas zurück nehmen. Hab im Januar über 500 Fr. für Mangas ausgegeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du spinnst ja^^
So viel gebe ich nicht mal in einem Jahr aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, heute Abend hole ich mir die neuen Bände von One Piece und Naruto.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der neue ONe PIece band is draußen????


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

klar^^ 500 franken in euro???


----------



## Mondryx (2. Februar 2009)

Laut Umrechner 336.20€


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

Oo das geht doch noch..btw mondryxwas hälste von ES


----------



## Mondryx (2. Februar 2009)

Ja klingt ganz interessant. Hat einen Hauch von Death Note. Was mich nur interessiert, wer hat die ganzen Klone erschaffen, und weshalb sind sie frei. Aber sowas klärt sich bestimmt, wenn man den Manga erstmal gelesen hat.

Ich schau derweil Vampire Knight Guilty weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja klingt ganz interessant. Hat einen Hauch von Death Note. Was mich nur interessiert, wer hat die ganzen Klone erschaffen, und weshalb sind sie frei. Aber sowas klärt sich bestimmt, wenn man den Manga erstmal gelesen hat.
> 
> Ich schau derweil Vampire Knight Guilty weiter
> 
> ...



genau das habe mir auch gedacht, der hört sich en bisel wie L an..und ich muss zugeben ich habe Mars gelesen..da war ich 6 oder 7 xD war mein erster Manga gabs bei uns in der grundschulbücherei welche zugleich die dofbücherei ist^^

ist der anime zu emphelen?


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir heute den aktuellen Band von D.Gray-man gekauft (nach vermutlich einem halben Jahr Wartezeit) und Hoshino ist wirklich klasse. Ein super Stil und darüberhinaus sehr spannend.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Februar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> genau das habe mir auch gedacht, der hört sich en bisel wie L an..und ich muss zugeben ich habe Mars gelesen..da war ich 6 oder 7 xD war mein erster Manga gabs bei uns in der grundschulbücherei welche zugleich die dofbücherei ist^^
> 
> ist der anime zu emphelen?



Auf wen beziehst du dich jetzt da mit "Mars"?


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Der neue One Piece Band ist einfach nur HAMMER. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt muss ich so lange auf den Nächsten warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

Mars ist von der selben Mangaka..gibs ne weibliche form von Mangaka...öhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Der neue One Piece Band ist einfach nur HAMMER.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kaufe mir den erst in einem monat muss ich nur noch einen monat warten yahaa^^...wobei..ich glaube ich kaufe mir den doch nächste woche^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Würde ich. Jetzt wirds echt intressant.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Februar 2009)

Achso. Ja,Vampire Knight gefällt mir recht gut. Hab mir letzte Nacht alle 13 Folgen hintereinander Weg angesehen. Hab ja momentan keine Schule...Abitur Vorbereitungswoche und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Allerdings sollte man sich die zweite Staffel auch angucken, bei der ich gerade bin. Denn es sind am Ende der ersten doch noch recht viele Fragen offen, die das Ende ziemlich unpassend dastehen lassen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallöle und erstmal guten Morgen an alle Anime Freaks da draußen.

so ebend bin ich durch zufall auf kino.to auf Final Fantasy Unlimited gestoßen und schau mir gerade die ersten Folgen an, meine frage kann mir einer mehr dazu verraten? Erzählt die Serie annähernd die FF Story die man von der Playstation kennt? da ich dieses Game bis FF7 Intensiv gespielt habe und immer noch spiele bei näheren infos bitte PM an mich. 

mfg

Mani


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Hab die ersten drei Folgen davon mal gesehen. Was ich so sagen kann ist, dass die Handlung keine Verbindung zu irgend einem Teil hat, den ich kenne (7-12 gespielt). Allerdings trifft man eben lauter bekannte Bestias etc.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

So den neuen Naruto Band hab ich auch durch. Nicht gerade viel passiert aber man sah jetzt mal Sasuke in der etwas älteren Form und konnte ein bisschen erahnen wie stark er ist. Doch was ich fast noch intressanter finde, wie stark die Inkanation der ersten Generation ist. Davon konnte man leider auch sehr wenig sehen. Was ich wirklich toll fand ist 



Spoiler



das sich Naruto die Worte der ersten Generation zu Herzen genommen hat und sich gegen Kyuubi aufgelehnt hat und seine Macht nicht wollte um es alleine zu schaffen.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2009)

Ja der Band war interessant, es gab zwar nicht soviele Kämpfe aber man wurde darauf eingestimmt, dass der Naruto-Sasuke-SMACKDOWN ein epischer Kampf werden wird. Tatsächlich fand ich aber Sasukes Aussage aufschlußreich, dass er 



Spoiler



seinen Bruder für stärker hält als Orochimaru und ihn zusammen und das er sich nur Chancen auf den Sieg ausrechnet, wenn die Beiden eins werden. Itachi kam mir zwar stark vor, aber nicht so stark


 oO


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Naja, wenn man bedenkt was für Probleme sie nur mit der Itachi-Kopie hatten die nicht alle seine Fähigkeiten und nur aus 30% seinen Chakras bestand. Was mich intressieren würde ist, wie gross Kisames Chakra ist. Er soll ja von allen Akatzuki am meisten haben.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Soo... meine kleine Plünderung vom Komikladen war recht erfolgreich. Band 5 und 6 von Special A bekommen *freu*, werd ich mich später drüber her machen. Und hab mir noch was neues mitgenommen, was mir doch recht schnell ins Auge sprang. Ist von Satol Yuiga und nennt sich E'S. Dreht sich um eine Specialeinheit von Leuten, die Psi-Kräfte besitzen, und dort einspringen, wo die Polizei nicht mehr weiter weiß. Allerdings machen die auch ihren eigenen Kram. Habs auf der Bahnfahrt nach Haus angelesen, gefällt mir recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Naruto: Wie weit ist der Manga im vergleich zum Anime?


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Der normale Anime ist ja nach dem Kampf von Naruto und Sasuke vorbei. Alles andere ist erfunden. Danach kam Shippuden und dort ist auch der Manga. Keine Ahnung wie weit Shippuden ist.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Shippuuden ist gerade bei Folge 92. Inhaltlich spielt sich gerade die Geschichte um Guren ab, und Naruto trainiert mit seinen beiden Fröschen, nachdem er von Jiraya ne nette Technik gezeigt bekommen hat....das ganze jetzt mal in Kurzform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (3. Februar 2009)

Falls ihr die aktuellsten Naruto-Folgen LESEN wollt, --> Myvideo

Dort werden sie immer von Nazgulzstreicher auf Deutsch übersetzt. 
Fast jeden Samstag kommt eine neue Folge raus.

Naruto Manga Kapitel 433 ist momentan das aktuellste.

MfG


----------



## judgmentday (3. Februar 2009)

Love mangas ...big love FullMetal Alchemist !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> und Naruto trainiert mit seinen beiden Fröschen



Und Frösche steht in diesem Zusammenhang für ....?

Oder sind das wirklich Frösche? o.O


----------



## Elda (3. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Shippuuden ist gerade bei Folge 92.


Shippuuden ist bei Folge 94 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thorrak schrieb:


> Und Frösche steht in diesem Zusammenhang für ....?
> 
> Oder sind das wirklich Frösche? o.O


Ja es sind wirklich Frösche


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Shippuuden ist bei Folge 94
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups, stimmt ja..naja Fehler passieren mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Soo... meine kleine Plünderung vom Komikladen war recht erfolgreich. Band 5 und 6 von Special A bekommen *freu*, werd ich mich später drüber her machen. Und hab mir noch was neues mitgenommen, was mir doch recht schnell ins Auge sprang. Ist von Satol Yuiga und nennt sich E'S. Dreht sich um eine Specialeinheit von Leuten, die Psi-Kräfte besitzen, und dort einspringen, wo die Polizei nicht mehr weiter weiß. Allerdings machen die auch ihren eigenen Kram. Habs auf der Bahnfahrt nach Haus angelesen, gefällt mir recht gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat er sich E'S gekauft^^ also lohnt es sucg wirklich den zu´kaufen? *freu* Hast du den jetzt eigentlich nur gesucht, weil wir kurz zuvor darüber geredet haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Februar 2009)

Hab auch zuerst gedacht es wäre der, den du hier erwähnt hast, aber da gibt es einen Unterschied. Den du meinst is der hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ES_(Eternal_Sabbath) . Ich hab mir aber http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E%27s gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Muhaha ich bin jetzt im besitz von



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin begeistert. Ich hab zwar schon den Anime durch aber der Manga ist doch was anderes. Nächsten monat kommt erst der nächste raus und dann alle 2 Monate wieder der nächste. Da wird meine Gedult auf eine harte probe gestellt aber ich werde es durchhalten und meine erste Mangareihe zusammen bekommen^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Das Anime kenn ich gar nicht 0o


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Dito, aber das Bild sieht gut aus^^ Wird wohl toll sein wenns dir gefällt^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

oO Ihr kennt "Welcome to the N.H.K" nicht? Es geht um den Hikkomori Satou der sich nicht aus dem Haus traut. Er denk alle Menschen würde ihn verspotten und die ganze Welt sei eine Verschwörung. Seine einzigen Freunde sind seine Küchengeräte mit denen er in seinem Wahn gerne mal spricht, sein Otaku Nachbar den er schon seit seiner Kindheit kennt und ein kleines süßes Mädchen (siehe Cover) welches versucht ihn von seiner Hikkomori krankheit zu befreien. Durch seine krankheit traut er sich nur Nachts Einkaufen zu gehen und auch nur nachts in den benachbarten Park. Einen Job hat er natürlich nicht und bekommt sein Geld von seiner Mutter geschickt, welche nichtmal weiß, dass er ein Hikkomori ist. Welcome to the N.H.K schafft es ein ernstes Thema mit sehr viel Comedie anzusprechen und der Mix gelingt vollkommen.

Nein diese beschreibung hab ich nirgends abgeschrieben sondern selbst formuliert.^^
Ich liebe diesen Manga und auch der Anime ist jedem zu empfehlen.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2009)

Wobei noch gesagt werden sollte das "Hikkomori", ein Krankheitsbild ist, dass in Japan für solche Menschen benutzt wird die sich freiwillig in ihrer Wohnung oder ihrem Zimmer einschließen und den Kontakt zur Gesellschaft auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Sozusagen gescheiterte Existenzen, die sich den gesellschaftlichen Zwängen nicht fügen können und den Übergang von dem kindlich-behüteten Leben in die geordnete und unabhängige, also selbstbestimmende und selbstverantwortliche Existenz nicht schaffen. 

Also ein äußerst ernstes Thema, was durch den Anime sicher wieder ein ein öffentliches Licht gerückt wurde.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

So ich hab jetzt auch einen Blogeintrag für meinen ersten Manga geschrieben. um auf meine mybuffed Seite zu kommen einfach auf meine Signatur klicken...Da fällt mir ein das mich meine jetzige Sig schonwieder langweilt.^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

Folgende Mangas gelesen und als gut befunden:

E'S
Blood+
Black Lagoon


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Folgende Mangas gelesen und als gut befunden:
> 
> E'S
> Blood+
> Black Lagoon



Folgt Black Lagoon genau dem gleichen handlungsstrang wie der Anime?
Und welches E´s meinst du? Soweit ich mitbekommen hab gibt es 2.^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

1. kA kenn den Anime nicht

2. der mit den Psychokinese-Typen


----------



## Klunker (11. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Folgt Black Lagoon genau dem gleichen handlungsstrang wie der Anime?
> Und welches E´s meinst du? Soweit ich mitbekommen hab gibt es 2.^^



Es gibt E'S und ES Eternal Sabbath. das 2te gibt es glaube ich bis jetzt nur auf englisch. beide haben jedoch psi kräfte oder wie die heiißen =) Werde mir wohl demnächst mal ES Eternal Sabbath bestellen, hört sich so schön nac death note an =)

Btw ist e's von S´quare Enix rausgebrcht worden? *gähn* hoffentlich nicht so viel falsch geschrieben, bin müde^^ verzeiht mir bitte die rechtschreib fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

So, noch einen neuen Manhwa gelesen.

WAR Angels

Der hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. Es gibt Menschen und Beasterians, welche vor einer grossen Katastrophe von den Menschen erschaffen wurden in dem menschliche DNA mit Tieren gekreuzt wurde. Nach der Katastrophe herrschen nun die Beasterians, jedoch nicht überall. Um die Mensche zu retten hat "Gott" die Inkarnation von der heiligen Mutter auf die Erde geschickt, welche jedoch von den stärksten Beasterians empführt wurde. Nun ist es die Aufgaben von 3 Erzengel, Menschen mit besonderen Fähigkeiten, die heilige Mutter zu retten. Die Gruppe besteht auch 2 Typen und einer Frau. Der eine ist ein Kampfsportler und der andere kann gut mit Schwertern umgehen, beide sind nach Angaben 17 Jahre alt sehen aber aus wie 25. Die Frau ist die Anführerin der Gruppe, kämpft mit Schusswaffen und ist 21 Jahre alt.

Die Story hat sowohl Comedy als auch sehr ernste Inhalte.

Also ich werde die Serie weiter lesen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, noch einen neuen Manhwa gelesen.
> 
> WAR Angels
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber bei Tiermenschen und Ninja-Engeln muss ich irgendwie an billige Plastikkostüme, wildes Herummgezappel, Pizza und Leute in grellfarbenen Vollkörperkondomen denken.

Und wie zum Teufel soll diese komische "heilige Mutter" die Menschheit retten wenn sie sich nicht mal gegen ein paar Gnolle und Stacheleber wehren kann?


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Jo, könnte man denken wenn man es so hört, ist es aber nicht. Solltest mal nen Blick rein werfen. Ist echt gelungen. Leider wirds wohl noch etwas dauern bis zum 2ten Band da der erfinder gerade mit den Warcraft Storys beschäftigt ist.

Sie gebährt den Erlöser.


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich bin gerade an den alten Anime dran, darunter Lady Oscar, Captain Tsubasa und Robin Hood.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  My Hime wollte ich mir aber auch mal ausleihen.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werd wohl Parallel zu "Welcome to the N.H.K" den Manga von Chrono Crusade lesen da der wohl vom Anime abweichen soll. Chrono Crusade fand ich schon sehr cool und ich liebe die Charaktere (siehe signatur^^)


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2009)

*Chrno* Crusade ist wirklich lesenswert. Spannend und die Bände beschränken sich auf das Nötigste, ich glaube es gibt acht, die ein etwas größeres Format als die üblichen Manga haben.

Prädikat lesenwert.


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Chrno* Crusade ist wirklich lesenswert. Spannend und die Bände beschränken sich auf das Nötigste, ich glaube es gibt acht, die ein etwas größeres Format als die üblichen Manga haben.
> 
> Prädikat lesenwert.



Der Anime heißt aber immer noch *Chrono* Crusade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2009)

Ja und wo bitte habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Der Anime mag ja meinethalben Chrono Crusade heißen, der Manga als Erstwerk heißt Chrno Crusade. So!


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja und wo bitte habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Der Anime mag ja meinethalben Chrono Crusade heißen, der Manga als Erstwerk heißt Chrno Crusade. So!



Wusste ich auch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Wieder eine neuen Manga gelesen. Biomega. Genial, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wieder eine neuen Manga gelesen. Biomega. Genial, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.



Kurze beschreibung?


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Googel


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Googel



Google sagt mir aber nicht warum grade du es so Genial findest x.x
Naja dann is jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

OK, dann bekommst du mal ne kurze Beschreibung.

Zukunft, Zombies, geiles Motorrad, geballer, viel Blut, coole Zweikämpfe


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich für mich interessant an, ich werd mir den auch mal anschauen *g* 
Weisst du noch Animes bei denen es ähnlich abgeht? Hatte bis jetzt nur Devil May Cry was in die Richtung ging.

Edit: Ah, Manga nicht Anime... meine Frage lass ich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Hellsing, Priest, Vampire Hunter D


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Gut Danke, werd mal gucken ob sie mir zusagen.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut Danke, werd mal gucken ob sie mir zusagen.


HEllsing Ultima kann ich extrem empfehlen ;D

edit: oha sry qonx


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

So, jetzt hab ich mich mal an Kultmanga Old Boy gesetzt und ich muss sagen, hat mich sofort gefesselt. Bin zwar noch nicht wirklich weit aber es ist mir jetzt schon klar das das eine sehr spannende Story wird. Die Bilder sind sehr schön geziechnet und vermitteln einem sehr gut die Atmosphäre des Mangas.

@LoD: wofür?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @LoD: wofür?


erst mal das ich deinen namen falsch geschrieben hab wobei den richtig zu schreiben auch iwie ne kunst is

und 2tens das ich hellsing nochmal genannt hab war ja bei dir schon im post


----------



## UrielTheFox (12. Februar 2009)

Old Boy ist wirklich gut wobei ich selber nur die verfilmung habe die aber im gegensatz zu anderen manga verfilmung richtig gut gelungen ist wenn ich mich nicht irre kommt diese sogar aus korea^^


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> erst mal das ich deinen namen falsch geschrieben hab wobei den richtig zu schreiben auch iwie ne kunst is
> 
> und 2tens das ich hellsing nochmal genannt hab war ja bei dir schon im post


Jo, stimmt schon, ihn zu schreiben ist schwer aber das beste ist wenn Leute ihn versuchen das erste mal im TS zu sagen. Immer wieder was zu lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach nichts, bin auch einer der oft mit geschlossenen Augen durchs Leben geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mich mal an Kultmanga Old Boy gesetzt...



Achte auf die Nasen!!!!


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Also wenn wir Lust auf einen richtig klasse gemachten Anime hat, dem kann ich wärmstens Eureka Seven ans Herz legen. Habe soeben alle 50 Episoden davon mit deutscher Sprachausgabe gesehen, und bin wirklich beeindruckt von dem Anime. Hat eine wirklich schöne Geschichte, die mit einem schönen Zeichenstil erzählt wird. Ebenso sind die dargestellten Charaktere wunderbar und individuell umgesetzt, sodass für jeden einer dabei ist, mit dem man sich auf irgend eine Art und Weise identifizieren kann.

Die ganze Geschichte handelt um Renton, der allein bei seinem Großvater in einer eher langweiligen Stadt aufwächst. Doch wie sollte es auch anders sein, ist er der Hauptprotagonist in dieser Geschichte. 
Und wird am Ende sogar noch zum Retter der gesamten Menschheit.

Aber wenn ihr Lust habt, schaut doch einfach mal rein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

renton gehört zu den nervigsten charakteren in der animegeschischte

irgendwann hab ich den anime aufgehört zu schauen weil es mich einfach nichtmehr interessiert hat was hinter der "großen mauer" ist^^ und renton mir einfach tierisch aufn sack ging

aber ansich präsentiert sich der anime doch schon ziemlich überdurchnittlich


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin vom Ende richtig begeistert, nicht so ein 08/15 Kram. Und was hinter der Mauer ist...nunja, ich musste grinsen als ich es gesehen hab gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich blos an Renton genervt hat war, dass er so ne ultra große Fresse hat xD Moondoggy find ich am coolsten.


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Achte auf die Nasen!!!!


Was ist damit?


So hab Band 1 durch. Genial, einfach nur genial und sehr spannend.


----------



## Blooddrainer (13. Februar 2009)

Euch gibts ja alle noch ;o)


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Ja, guckt mal wer sich da mal wieder blicken lässt.

Willkommen zurück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Ich brauch ein paar Manga Empfehlungen. 
Könntet ihr welche auflisten und kurze beschreibungen amchen worum es in dem Manga geht? Es würden auch 1 Satzt Beschreibungen reichen.


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Welches Genre?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

also wer was kurzes für zwischendurch will dem kann cih nur den anime "Karas" empfehlen

hammer gemacht, gute story etc etc. 

is mein absoluter lieblings anime


Edit: ich würde aber die dvds kaufen von karas, da er bei streams etc net so gut rüberkommt


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Welches Genre?



Hmm eine sehr gute frage.
Eigentlich ist es ziemlich offen. Was ich absolut nicht mag sind mechas.
Aber sonst kann es ein gekonnter mix aus comedie, romance, action oder fantasy sein.
Wichtig ist nur das das genre romance nicht alleine dasteht sondern gemixt wird.^^
Am besten wäre es auch wenn ihr eure ABSOLUTEN LIEBLINGE nennt. Ist egal obs zu den Genres passt die ich aufgezählt habe.^^

@Manoroth  Ich suche Mangas keine Animes aber trozdem danke^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Manoroth  Ich suche Mangas keine Animes aber trozdem danke^^



das mit karas hab cih einfach so ma reingepostet hab erst danach deinen post wahrgenommen^^

also mein lieblings manga ist atm "Priest" hab mir erst am mittwoch wider 2 neue mangas von gekauft^^

ganz grob gehts um einen priester der seine seele nem dämon oder so (wurde bisher noch net 100% geklärt was das genau fürn teil is^^) verkauft hat und der dämon besitzt deshalb die kontrolle über ihn. 

mehr will cih jetzt hier net verraten aber ich bin begeistert von^^


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

100% Strwaberry -> Lovestory, Comedy und leichte Erotik

Claymore -> Halbdömonische Frauen jagen Dämonen und kommen dabei ihrer früherern Menschlichkeit wieder näher.

Old Boy -> kult

I''s -> geniale Lovestory

Bravo Girls -> Love Story und Comedy mit leichte Erotik aber nicht ganz so gut wie andere Mangas


absoluter Liebling -> Hellsing


@Manroth: und leider ist schon sehr lange kein neuer Band erschienen  -_-


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> 100% Strwaberry -> Lovestory, Comedy und leichte Erotik
> 
> Claymore -> Halbdömonische Frauen jagen Dämonen und kommen dabei ihrer früherern Menschlichkeit wieder näher.
> 
> ...




claymore und hellsing hab ich die animes gesehn und finde sie hammer^^ ev fange ich ma mit den mangas an


bin erst bei band 6^^ hab also noch das eine oder andre zu kaufen bevor ich mir sorgen drum machen muss ob da ma noch was kommt^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Kennt ihr vieleicht auch sowas in richtung Soul Eater oderso?


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Soul Eater kenn ich nicht. Erzähl mal.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Soul Eater kenn ich nicht. Erzähl mal.



Naja in Soul Eater geht es um eine Schule in der Kämpfer ausgebildet werden um böse Seelen zu bekämpfen. Es werden 2 arten ausgebildet. Die "Meister" und die "Waffen". Die Waffen sind Menschen die sich in Waffen verwandeln können. Die meister sind diese die sie führen. Der Style ist genial abgefahren. Hier mal ein Bild mit dem Zeichenstyl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier noch ein vid dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTlBep7NK_I...;emb=0&aq=f


----------



## drummen (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> claymore und hellsing hab ich die animes gesehn und finde sie hammer^^ ev fange ich ma mit den mangas an



Also wenn du die Anime gut fandest, kanns nur besser werden. Der Anime zu Clayore ist so en typisches Beispiel von "wir brauchen einfach en Ende" genau wie bei Berserk und über den Hellsing Anime fange ich gar nicht erst an zu reden. (OVA im gegensatz dazu hat aber was, schade, dass es immer so lang für eine Episode braucht)

Liest eigentlich Jemand von euch Berserk? Währe mal interessant zu wissen :O

PS: Plural von Anime ist Anime.


----------



## Klunker (14. Februar 2009)

btw hat wer von euch schonmal Bastard gelesen? DArk Schneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Muhaha hab jetzt auch Eureka 7 durch. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Aber das ende fand ich schade. Ich hätte mir geschünscht, dass 



Spoiler



Eureka und Renton auf dem anderen Planeten leben, weg von ihren Kindern :O


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse Spoiler, ich möchte es gerne lesen, aber versaue vielleicht ein Anime, dass ich später gerne mal schauen würde.^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hasse Spoiler, ich möchte es gerne lesen, aber versaue vielleicht ein Anime, dass ich später gerne mal schauen würde.^^



Sieh nicht hin. Das ist das ultimative ende. Wenn du das ließt brauchste den anime garnicht mehr schauen.^^


----------



## Lalunaly (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab scho einige anime gesehen und viele manga(s?) gelesen und habe vor kurzem was neues gefunden.
Keine Ahnung ob ihr es schon kennt aber es heißt "Casshern sins" hab des auf japanisch mit deutschen und englischen untertiteln angesehn,... ich liebe es!!!
echt fantastischer style.
ein kleines pic zum überzeugen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is aber net jedermans geschmack
am anfang wars bissl seltsam Oo
ansonsten würd ich noch bleach vorschlagen, is auch genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Yeah, am Wochenende hab ich mir Appleseed Ex Machine uaf Blue-ray reingezogen. Einfach nur geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch ein anime fan ich bevorzuge: naruto one piece und hellsing

aktuell guck ich mir aber nur die neuen narutomangas an



achtung!wenn ihr naruto manga kapitel 436 noch NICHT gelesen habt, lest nicht den spoiler:


Spoiler



juhu der richtige pain wurde gezeigt obwohl ich den "rollstuhl" irgendwie seltsam finde....


----------



## Klunker (23. Februar 2009)

Lalunaly schrieb:


> Ich hab scho einige anime gesehen und viele manga(s?) gelesen und habe vor kurzem was neues gefunden.
> Keine Ahnung ob ihr es schon kennt aber es heißt "Casshern sins" hab des auf japanisch mit deutschen und englischen untertiteln angesehn,... ich liebe es!!!
> echt fantastischer style.
> ein kleines pic zum überzeugen^^
> ...



mhm irgentwie errinnert mich das bild an Yu-Gi-Oh Oo


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Anime-Favorit... G.T.O. !!!
Der lustigste perverse Mensch auf der ganzen Welt mit Körper so unzerstörbar wie ein Panzer!

Wer war mal Anführer einer der Gefährlichsten gangs der Welt und ist überall berüchtigt. Tja, und der wird Lehrer^^Is echt anderst lustig^^ein bisschen Ecchi, aber auf andere weise als ich die sonst bei Animes kenne...k, nicht nur ein bisschen, ein bisschen mehr^^

Wer den Anime nicht kennt, IST KEIN FREAK!
bestrebenswerter Titel, wa?^^


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Ich google es grad mal oO


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Aber echt ey. Great teacher Onizuka ist genauso pflichtprogramm wie Deathnote oder Elfenlied. Das sind quasie die 3 oldschool giganten. Die neueren sind Coed geas (oder wies geschrieben wird) welches ich mir leider selber nochnicht ungeschaut haben und suzumia haruhi. Mal sehn was noch so für giganten kommen.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Aber echt ey. Great teacher Onizuka ist genauso pflichtprogramm wie Deathnote oder Elfenlied. Das sind quasie die 3 oldschool giganten. Die neueren sind Coed geas (oder wies geschrieben wird) welches ich mir leider selber nochnicht ungeschaut haben und suzumia haruhi. Mal sehn was noch so für giganten kommen.



Death Note und Elfenlied = Oldschool? 
Na ob das so stimmt. Death Note und Elfenlied waren sicher erfolgreich sind aber doch eher in den neuzeitlichen Bereich der Anime Kultur zu setzen. Lain, GitS SaC, NGE etc, das sind z. T. die Alterwührdigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Da würde ich fast noch weiter zurück gehen. Die sind alle zu neu.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2009)

NGE 1995
GitS 1995
Lain 1998

Klar, man könnte jetzt noch Macross, Bubblegum Crisis, Streetfighter und die wirklich alten Schinken aufzählen. Aber in Deutschland galten doch gerade NGE oder GitS als Monumentalfilme in ihren Genre. Elfenlied und Death Note sind ja dagegen noch regelrechte Neuerscheinungen. ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

Hmm, da hast du zum Teil recht. Aber ich denke Vision of Escaflowne, Cowboy Bebop und Akira waren da noch eher die Vorreiter. Golden Boy nicht zu vergessen. Natürlich der grosse Boom kam erst mit den Titeln die du aufgelistet hast aber den eigentliche Anfang habe diese Animes gemacht. Wenn man jetzt aber noch Heide, Biene Maia und so dazu nehmen würde, währen wir sogar noch etwas mehr in der Zeit zurück, aber damals war das alles ja noch Zeichentrick und den begriff Anime kannte kaum jemand.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Oldscool. Das is wohl eher Captain Future xD hab ihn nie geguckt (bin auch nur 16^^) Aber Hab mal die erste Folge gesehn vor ein paar Monaten... DER is Oldscool^^obwohl ich ihn scheisse finde... =)
Vergesst nicht Trigun. Das is auch nen ziemlich witziger, guter Anime^^Der hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

ahoi Animaniacs und Mangafreunde,

wollt mal eure Meinung zu 3 Animes wissen bevor ihc die Dinger meiner DVD Sammlung hinzufüge

Burst Angel

Nadja the Secret of Blue Water (Serie aus meiner Kindheit aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob mir das noch gefällt/ vll. die ersten 4 oder 5 folgen mal ziehen und guggen)

Soul Eater 

PS: Fragt nicht wieviel mich das Kosten wird aber langsam geht mir die Kohle aus XD need Monatsende
PSS: ich hab natürlich nicht mein komplettes vermögen rausgehauen aber von dem was ich in dem monat ausgeben kann/darf (selbst festgelegt) is nimmer viel da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

Burst Angel: geile Weiber, Mechas und geballer / erwarte aber nicht wirklich viel von der Story

Secret of Blue Water: hier beruht die Geschichte sehr auf der intressanten Story / mehr Story und Humor als Action

Soul Eater: kenn ich nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Burst Angel: *geile Weiber*, Mechas und geballer / erwarte aber nicht wirklich viel von der Story
> *gekauft*
> 
> Secret of Blue Water: hier beruht die Geschichte sehr auf der intressanten Story / mehr Story und Humor als Action
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Fan too^^Soul Eater is wirklich sehenswert. Sie haben einen mir einmalig bekannten Zeichenstil, der sehr auf Humor und Kämpfe ausgelegt is. Eine Geschichte gibt es auch, aber die ist jezz nicht sooo umfangreich. Ich empfehle ihn dir herzlichst^^Du wirst viel zu lachen habn. Die kämpfe sind aber recht blutig und sehr gut dargestellt.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn du auf einen Punkigen Zeichenstil und rockige Musik stehst ist Soul Eater einfach ein must have. Viel witz, durchgeknallte Charaktere und eine interessante story. Die Hauptfigur ist hier aber ein Team und zwar Maka Albarn und ihrem Partner Soul Eater. Dann kommen noch 2 andere Teams dazu undzwar Death the Kid (mit einer seltsamen zwangsstörun) und einen beiden partnerinnen und zuletzt noch Black star (ein attentäter der in rampenlicht will^^) und seiner partnerin. Insgesamt geht das ganze ziemlich ab. Ich würde mir das auf jedenfall kaufen! Aber das ist nur die bescheidene Meinung eines Fans.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wenn du auf einen Punkigen Zeichenstil und rockige Musik stehst ist Soul Eater einfach ein must have. Viel witz, durchgeknallte Charaktere und eine interessante story. Die Hauptfigur ist hier aber ein Team und zwar Maka Albarn und ihrem Partner Soul Eater. Dann kommen noch 2 andere Teams dazu undzwar Death the Kid (mit einer seltsamen zwangsstörun) und einen beiden partnerinnen und zuletzt noch Black star (ein attentäter der in rampenlicht will^^) und seiner partnerin. Insgesamt geht das ganze ziemlich ab. Ich würde mir das auf jedenfall kaufen! Aber das ist nur die bescheidene Meinung eines Fans.^^


joa damit is ganz klar entschieden


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Achja und zum thema oldshool.

Habt schon recht meine aufzählung war ein ins klo gegriffen. NGE ist natürlich schon mehr oldschool. Ich bin selber erstaunt das ich Lain nicht abgebrochen hab oO die Story war so confus und trozdem so fesselnd.


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Soul Eater ist eines der besten Animes. Black Star ist der Typ in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Sein Avatar ist die Waffe von Maka^^


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bezweifel das es auch nur einer der heutigen Animes wirklich mit den alten aufnehmen kann, da einfach zu viel Komerz dahinter steckt.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das es auch nur einer der heutigen Animes wirklich mit den alten aufnehmen kann, da einfach zu viel Komerz dahinter steckt.



Welcome to the NHK und Suzumia Haruhi wäre für mich schon beispiele. Aber ist nur meine Meinung.
Edit: Oder ganz klar Fullmetal Alchemist!


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2009)

Mag sein. Aber es fehlt irgendwie der Charme. Das gewissen an der Story. Das fehlt mir irgendwie.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mag sein. Aber es fehlt irgendwie der Charme. Das gewissen an der Story. Das fehlt mir irgendwie.



Nö mir nicht. Wenn Fullmetal keinen Charm hat dann weiß ich auch nicht.^^
Der Manga ist btw um längen besser als der Anime


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2009)

Wäre ja ach das erste Mal, dass ein Anime besser als sein Manga Vater ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wäre ja ach das erste Mal, dass ein Anime besser als sein Manga Vater ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das war bei Eureka 7 der fall. Aber der Manga wurde anch vorbild des Animes gemacht nicht andersrum. Vorlagen sind halt immer besser.^^


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

Hab mir mal wieder ein paar Mangas bestellt.

Old Boy 2 - 4
Golden Boy 3 - 10 (1 + 2 leider nicht mehr verfügbar, aber es gibt ja noch ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Leider hab ich gerade ein Auktion verloren von GTO 1 - 18. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hab mir mal wieder ein paar Mangas bestellt.
> 
> Old Boy 2 - 4
> Golden Boy 3 - 10 (1 + 2 leider nicht mehr verfügbar, aber es gibt ja noch ebay
> ...



An GTO ranzukommen ist derbe schwer.
Viel glück auf deiner suche^^


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Ich guck mir gerade ein sehr toller Anime an. 
Mushishi
Es is ein sehr harmonischer Anime mit viel Philosophischem, wie ich finde. Es gibt Mushi, kleine Wesen, die weder Mensch noch Tier noch Pflanze, aber trotzdem lebende Wesen sind. In jeder Episode, lernt man einen Mushi kennen, wessen Probleme bei den menschen in den Dörfern machen. Der Mushi-shi (Hauptfigur) kommt in diese Dörfer und Orte und untersucht den Fall. Er ist sowas wie ein Doctor, wenn es um Mushi geht.

Die Geschichten sind alle sehr harmonisch und echt toll anzuhören. ich entspanne mich richtig dabei und verliere jeder Aggression =) 

Lege ich euch wärmstens ans Herz


----------



## Valnir Aesling (25. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Geschichten sind alle sehr harmonisch und echt toll anzuhören. ich entspanne mich richtig dabei und verliere jeder Aggression =)



 Und ohne den Anime biste so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcctWbC8Q0 wegen Agression 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Der Anime Mushishi ist echt nice!


----------



## Kangrim (25. Februar 2009)

Ich werd jetzt mal mit Da Capo anfangen. Ich steh auf comedie harems xD


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Nein nein, da binich schon älter^^nunja, 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so wegen Aggresion hab ich mich voll im Griff.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> An GTO ranzukommen ist derbe schwer.
> Viel glück auf deiner suche^^


Ich wusste leider nicht das bei ebay wenn man in den letzten Sekunden ein Gebot abgibt nicht noch ein bisschen Zeit dazu kommt sondern das Gebiet einfach ausleuft. Darum hab ich verloren, sonst hät ich natürlich höher geboten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich wusste leider nicht das bei ebay wenn man in den letzten Sekunden ein Gebot abgibt nicht noch ein bisschen Zeit dazu kommt sondern das Gebiet einfach ausleuft. Darum hab ich verloren, sonst hät ich natürlich höher geboten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habe vorhin bei ner auktion um ne limited ff psp verloren. 3 sek vor auktionsende überbietet der mich Oo ja schöne scheiße >.< egal =) nrgs brauch op 50 und elfenlied als manga


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich habe vorhin bei ner auktion um ne limited ff psp verloren. 3 sek vor auktionsende überbietet der mich Oo ja schöne scheiße >.< egal =) nrgs brauch op 50 und elfenlied als manga


OP hab ich auch fettes need drauf will sehn wies ausgeht Gnaaa bin scon voll geil auf den rest vom FIght


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

Da müssen wir leider noch etwas warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da müssen wir leider noch etwas warten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das überleb ich nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gwynny (26. Februar 2009)

Kennt hier eine Fruit Basket? Ich habe neulich in zwei Tagen alle 26 Folgen angeschaut (War krank). Aber leider gibt es nicht mehr davon... Weiß einer von Euch, ob noch mehr Folgen davon in Aussicht sind?

LG Gwynny


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

hab vor langer Zeit so um die 5 Folgen geschaut. Ist echt nice, aber ich hab momentan keine Zeit  für diesen Anime, ich muss mein Main noch hochleveln, Mushi-shi durchschaun und mehr mit meinem "Gimp" rumspielen^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

Wuhu, heute ist ein geiler Tag.

Heute hab ich bekommen:

She the ultimate Weapon 7

Old Boy 2 - 4

Golden Boy 3 / 4 / 7 /8 / 10


und ich hab Golden Boy 2 bei ebay ersteigert.


Golden Boy 5 / 6 / 9 kommen auch bald.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wuhu, heute ist ein geiler Tag.
> 
> Heute hab ich bekommen:
> 
> ...



Nice!

Im März bestell ich mir 
Fullmetal Alchemist 13
Welcome to the NHK 2
und 100% strawberry wenn ihr mir nicht noch ein besseren Manga andreht. Und ja: mit 100% straweberry meine ich alle Bände auf einmal.^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (26. Februar 2009)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Kennt hier eine Fruit Basket? Ich habe neulich in zwei Tagen alle 26 Folgen angeschaut (War krank). Aber leider gibt es nicht mehr davon... Weiß einer von Euch, ob noch mehr Folgen davon in Aussicht sind?
> 
> LG Gwynny



ich lese zwar momentan nur den manga aber laut meinen infos endet der anime mit folge 26 ^_~
und der manga glaube ich mit band 23^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Februar 2009)

also ich muss sagen Burst Angel is echt ganz witzig kaum Story aber immer nett anzugucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Februar 2009)

@Kangrim

100% Strawberry ist einfach genial. Man hat immer was zu lachen und für uns Männer gibts auch immer genug zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@LoD

Hab ich doch gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Kangrim
> 
> 100% Strawberry ist einfach genial. Man hat immer was zu lachen und für uns Männer gibts auch immer genug zu sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwynny (27. Februar 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> ich lese zwar momentan nur den manga aber laut meinen infos endet der anime mit folge 26 ^_~
> und der manga glaube ich mit band 23^^



Schade eigentlich...kann mir jemand was ähnlich gutes empfehlen?

LG Gwynny


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

...Vllt Inukami... is aber ziemlich Ecchi. Ganz schön viel Ecchi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Februar 2009)

Worum gehts denn in diesem Fruchtsaft?


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. Februar 2009)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich...kann mir jemand was ähnlich gutes empfehlen?
> 
> LG Gwynny



klar wie wäre es mit School Rumble, Special A oder Vampire Knight ^_~
wobei letzteres da noch am besten trifft ^_~


----------



## Kangrim (27. Februar 2009)

Ok hast mich überzeugt Qonix.

@LoD Der Anime von 100% Strawberry soll total schlecht sein und praktisch nur episodhaft sein und keine richtige story haben


----------



## Gwynny (27. Februar 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> klar wie wäre es mit School Rumble, Special A oder Vampire Knight ^_~
> wobei letzteres da noch am besten trifft ^_~



school rumble und vampire knight kenne ich schon, aber danke. werde mich mal deinem dritten vorschlag zuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Worum gehts denn in diesem Fruchtsaft?



Die Serie heißt Fruit Basket. Gibt es nur mit Sub, ist aber sehr schön. Kannst Du Dir auf MyVideo ansehen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (27. Februar 2009)

Ich guck doch nicht einen Anime um zu lesen. Dann lieber den Manga.

Aber wenn es ähnlich ist wie School Rumbel ist es ne durchgeknallte Schulstory.

Princess Princess wär da auch noch was und ja ich hab gelesen obwohl ich männlich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ok hast mich überzeugt Qonix.
> 
> @LoD Der Anime von 100% Strawberry soll total schlecht sein und praktisch nur episodhaft sein und keine richtige story haben


ok dann doch leiber SOul Eater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. Februar 2009)

O M G

Ich finds keine Seite wo ich mir die ersten paar Mangas zu Strawberry shake sweet bestellen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider gibt es das anime dazu nicht und deswegen wollt ich das Manga dazu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Februar 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.jp/exec/obidos/ASIN/4...8182511-9101903

mhm wurde scheinbar noch nicht auf englisch/deutsch übersetzt sonst hättest du dir das einfach über amazon importieren können..hab ich bei rosario + vampire auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XXX


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Cool es wird ein Soul Eater Game geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob es auf Deutsch erscheinen wird ist noch nicht klar.


> Square Enix, einer der besten Entwickler was das Rollenspiel-Genre betrifft, kündigte ein neues Spiel für Nintendos Wii an. Es handelt sich dabei um den Titel Soul Eater: Monotone Princess, ein Action-Rollenspiel, das exklusiv für Nintendos Fuchtel-Konsole erscheinen soll. Das Spiel basiert auf der in Japan bekannten Manga-Reihe "Soul Eater". Details die das Spiel an sich betreffen, gibt es leider noch nicht, ebenso wenig ein ungefähre Release-Date.


Hier ist ein Trailer.


----------



## Lalunaly (1. März 2009)

Ich hab vorhin mit den soul eater episoden angefangen... und ich muss sagen;
DES IS ECHT GEIL!!
mal sehen ob es so gut wie bleach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... tut mir sry aber ich muss weiter soul eater ansehen!! kann net schreibn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Lalunaly schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin mit den soul eater episoden angefangen... und ich muss sagen;
> DES IS ECHT GEIL!!
> mal sehen ob es so gut wie bleach ist
> 
> ...




Ist besser als Bleach meiner Meinung nach. Hier sind die Filler wenigstens lustig und bisher wars noch nicht wirklich monoton. (nagut außer bei *räusper* excalibur *räusüer*). Außerdem ist der Style sehr cool.

Edit: meinung geändert. Nichts ist besser als Bleach.^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

WOHOOOOO im internet ist ranma 1/2 161 folgen auf deutsch ich bin so gluecklich JUHUUU

Mit der Sonne sinkt mein Steeeern...!!!!
ich hab freudetraenen in dne Augen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WOHOOOOO im internet hat ranma 1/2 161 folgen ich bin so gluecklich JUHUUU
> 
> Mit der Sonne sinkt mein Steeeern...!!!!
> ich hab freudetraenen in dne Augen


O
M
G


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

krank nicht wahr?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> krank nicht wahr?


also diese Seite darfst du hie rnicht nennen nur so zur info sonst droht dir ein Ban


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

ok bitte edite sie aus deinem zitat ^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Hat Soul Eater eigentlich schon ein Ende? Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass mit Ep. 48 schon das Ende kommen soll.

Ps: Bin bei Ep. 40.


----------



## Lalunaly (1. März 2009)

ich hätts am liebsten wenn die serien die ich mir ansehe überhaupt kein ende haben... bin dann immer bissl frustriert
ich bin im moment noch bei Soul Eater bei episode 13 
bei bleach allerdings hört des irgendwie gar nimmer auf, hab mir heute die 208. folge angesehn und es sieht so aus als ob noch mindestens 100 weitere folgen werden Oo


----------



## Klunker (1. März 2009)

ich sag nur one piece...hat oda nict verlauten lassen, dass ca band 44 oder so one piece gerade zu 50 prozent fertig ist..rechnet das mal auf Folgen hoch xD 88 Mangas sind ja schon heftig..aber folgen?^^ aber der nervigste ist ja eh pokèmon..wie viele folgen hat die serie eigentlich mitlerweile?


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Pokemon ist wirklich nur noch Mist.


> m November 2000 verklagte Geller in den USA das Unternehmen Nintendo. Auf einer von der Firma produzierten japanischen Pokémon-Sammelkarte war ein Monster namens Yun-ger&#257; (auf Deutsch und Englisch heißt das Pokémon „Kadabra“) dargestellt, das in einer Hand einen verbogenen Löffel hält und laut Kartenbeschreibung „Alpha-Wellen“ ausstrahlen kann. Auf Japanisch wird Yun-ger&#257; als &#12518;&#12531;&#12466;&#12521;&#12540; geschrieben, wobei das zweite Zeichen &#12531; n dem Zeichen &#12522; ri ähnlich sieht und der Name somit an yuri-ger&#257; erinnert, die japanische Aussprache von Gellers Namen. Geller sah durch die Karte seine Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt. Die Klage wurde im November 2002 vom Bezirksgericht Los Angeles abgewiesen.



lol habe ich gerade beim Googeln gefunden.

Achja ich tippe mal auf ca. 500 Episoden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Pokemon ist wirklich nur noch Mist.
> 
> 
> lol habe ich gerade beim Googeln gefunden.
> ...


One piece hat doch auch schon fast 400

314 wurden schon ausgestrahlt im deutschen Fernsehn und dann gibts noch n paar Subs dazu also so 370 würd ich schätzen


----------



## Klunker (1. März 2009)

mhm one piece hat pokémon tatsächlich bald eingehohlt Oo

Pokemon 560+ in 11+ Staffeln 

wie findet ihr eigentlich den link in meinem spoiler? =)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm one piece hat pokémon tatsächlich bald eingehohlt Oo
> 
> Pokemon 560+ in 11+ Staffeln
> 
> wie findet ihr eigentlich den link in meinem spoiler? =)


echtes buch > dein link


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wie findet ihr eigentlich den link in meinem spoiler? =)




Das ich nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen lasse, und keine Verwarnung ausspreche. Die Seite hostet auch Episoden zu Anime/Manga die bereits eine dt. Lizensierung haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm one piece hat pokémon tatsächlich bald eingehohlt Oo
> 
> Pokemon 560+ in 11+ Staffeln
> 
> wie findet ihr eigentlich den link in meinem spoiler? =)



Wo hast du einen spoiler link? ich seh nur einen amazon link oO


----------



## Klunker (1. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ich nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen lasse, und keine Verwarnung ausspreche. Die Seite hostet auch Episoden zu Anime/Manga die bereits eine dt. Lizensierung haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Oo Sorry Nox, hatte nicht drauf geachtet habe nur nach seinem Manga gesucht. Passiertr nicht wieder :S


----------



## Kangrim (2. März 2009)

Lovely complex ist toll.
Ich bin grade bei folge 9.

Ist diesen Monat jemand bei der Buchmesse in Leipzig?


----------



## UrielTheFox (2. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ist diesen Monat jemand bei der Buchmesse in Leipzig?



ich werde wohl jetz nach zwei jahren mal wieder dort hin  fahren^^

aber wenn dann nur am sonntag^^


----------



## Kangrim (2. März 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> ich werde wohl jetz nach zwei jahren mal wieder dort hin  fahren^^
> 
> aber wenn dann nur am sonntag^^



Weißt du wie viel der eintritt kostet und wie der manga bereich so ist?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

von wann is den die Buchmessen also von wann bis wann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2009)

Was ist der emotonialste Anime/Manga den ihr je gesehen/gelesen habt?


Ich dachte das nichts mich so berühren würde wie "Die letzten Glühwürmchen". Aber seit ich "She the ultimate Weapon" lese und jetzt beim letzten Band bin weiss ich das es etwas anderes gibt. Zum Glück habe ich sehr früh gemerkt das man sich bei diesem Manga nicht in die Personen versetzen darf, was man ja sonst macht um den Manga noch intensiver zu erleben. Mehr möchte ich ja nicht verraten um den Leuten die es noch lesen wollen nichts zu verderben.


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was ist der emotonialste Anime/Manga den ihr je gesehen/gelesen habt?
> 
> 
> Ich dachte das nichts mich so berühren würde wie "Die letzten Glühwürmchen". Aber seit ich "She the ultimate Weapon" lese und jetzt beim letzten Band bin weiss ich das es etwas anderes gibt. Zum Glück habe ich sehr früh gemerkt das man sich bei diesem Manga nicht in die Personen versetzen darf, was man ja sonst macht um den Manga noch intensiver zu erleben. Mehr möchte ich ja nicht verraten um den Leuten die es noch lesen wollen nichts zu verderben.




Hmm bei shuffle hab ich richtig mitgefiebert. Nach deiner beschreibung weiß ich nicht ob ich mich an She the ultimate Weapon rantrauen darf. Ich fieber bei sowas immer viel mit, oft auch zuviel.^^ Dabei köönte meine seele angekratzt werden so wie dus beschrieben hast.^^


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2009)

Klingt wie meine Freundin. Sie hat auch freiwillig darauf verzichtet den Manga zu lesen und das ist auch beser so.

Wenn du dich wirklich nicht zurück halten kannst dich in die Figuren zu versetzen würde ich die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Klingt wie meine Freundin. Sie hat auch freiwillig darauf verzichtet den Manga zu lesen und das ist auch beser so.
> 
> Wenn du dich wirklich nicht zurück halten kannst dich in die Figuren zu versetzen würde ich die Finger davon lassen.



Schade, dass ich mich wie ein Mädchen anhöre xD
Naja ich werd mir trozdem mal den Anime anschauen. Noch mindestens 2 wochen bin ich drüber weg xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

ich versetzte mich immer in den ANime/Manga hinein den ich gucke/lese egal wie grausam/schön/oderso es wird. 
Je mehr ich mitleide/mich mitfreue desto besser is das buch und wenn mich ein buch innerlich zerfetzt wars n klasse buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2009)

Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Manga, nicht Anime, den Manga musst du lesen.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


?? hab ich doch geschrieben oder?

edit: ja hab ich du hast nur nicht gründlich genug gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2009)

Ich meinte Kangrim


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich dachte das nichts mich so berühren würde wie "Die letzten Glühwürmchen".


hab mir grad durchgelesen, welcher anime das war, und ihn wiedererkannt. 
der lief ma vor ein paar jahren auf dem sender, der nach kika damals kam (arte?)
der hat mich schon extrem berührt. an den von dir beschriebenen würde ich mich wohl wie kangrimm nicht wagen, da ich mich allgemein bei sowas in die personen versetze :\


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Aber der Manga kostet nur wieder. In letzter zeit hab ich schon recht viel für Mangas rausgeschmissen außerdem wollte ich diesen monat zur leipziger buchmesse und mir noch welcome to the NHK band 2, Fullmetal alchemist band 13 und 100% strawberry (alle bände) holen.^^


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2009)

Ach, ihr armen Leutchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. März 2009)

Ich war von NGE ja ziemlich mitgenommen. Gerade die letzten fünf sechs Episoden haben es in sich. Die gehören zwar mit zu den verstörendsten, haben aber einen ganz eigenen Flair. Das verlassene Studio, Shinji auf einem Stuhl und dann die Sprachfetzen der Personen, bis zur finalen Erkenntnis.

Das jagt mir schon beim Gedanken Schauer über den Rücken.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich war von NGE ja ziemlich mitgenommen. Gerade die letzten fünf sechs Episoden haben es in sich. Die gehören zwar mit zu den verstörendsten, haben aber einen ganz eigenen Flair. Das verlassene Studio, Shinji auf einem Stuhl und dann die Sprachfetzen der Personen, bis zur finalen Erkenntnis.
> 
> Das jagt mir schon beim Gedanken Schauer über den Rücken.


wisst ihr eigendlich das ich euch alle hasse...

dafür das ihr mir sooo dermasend viele Animes/mangas vorlegt die ich allein durch eure aussagen sehen MUSS und nicht dazukomm -.-


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigendlich das ich euch alle hasse...
> 
> dafür das ihr mir sooo dermasend viele Animes/mangas vorlegt die ich allein durch eure aussagen sehen MUSS und nicht dazukomm -.-



Es gibt Internet, da kannste auch gucken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..Das habt ihr nicht von mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

So, gestern Abend bin ich mit "She the ultimate Weapon" fertig geworden.

Ein genialer letzter Band.

Ein brutales und vorgeteuschtes Happy End das sowohl der Leser als auch die Hauptperson weiss und doch ist es irgendwie schön. Im Nachhinein macht man sich aber schon Gedanken.



Ja, NGE hat auch ein sehr emotoniales Ende aber ich fand "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" und "She the ultimate Weapon" noch etwas emotionaler.

Ich muss mal wieder NGE schauen. *merk*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es gibt Internet, da kannste auch gucken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab dafür ja nid mal zeit ich arbeite von 7:30 bis 18:15 (grob) und dann darf ihc noch lernen wenni ch zeit hätte würd ichs sofort tun


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab dafür ja nid mal zeit ich arbeite von 7:30 bis 18:15 (grob) und dann darf ihc noch lernen wenni ch zeit hätte würd ichs sofort tun



Wochenende.^^
Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Mitten in der Woche hat nie jemand zeit also animes schauen und dann am wochenende mit kumpels treffen.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wochenende.^^
> Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Mitten in der Woche hat nie jemand zeit also animes schauen und dann am wochenende mit kumpels treffen.^^


ich bin kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung ich geh mit Freunden nur noch ins Kino oder Billiard spielen aber sosnt sag ich alles ab auch Konzerte (Kreator, Eluveitie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

edit:
mist beim schreiben den Faden verloren aber jetzt wiedergefunden

äh ja ich lern halt fast das ganze Wochenende und dann mit Freunden da bleibt sogar relativ wenig Zeit zum lesen was mir halt schon echt in der Seele weh tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich will kein mimimi hören


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung ich geh mit Freunden nur noch ins Kino oder Billiard spielen aber sosnt sag ich alles ab auch Konzerte (Kreator, Eluveitie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Keine Zeit zum lesen? oO
Das ist hart. Ich hab im moment aber garkein Buch/Manga mehr zum lesen. Deshalb muss die Buchmesse Leipzig herhalten.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Keine Zeit zum lesen? oO
> Das ist hart. Ich hab im moment aber garkein Buch/Manga mehr zum lesen. Deshalb muss die Buchmesse Leipzig herhalten.^^


ich gammel halt so ab 20:30 - 24:00 auf buffed rum oder sortier meine Musik aufm PC bzw. bennen die Lieder um. also rein theoretisch hät ich zeit aber wenn du anch der arbeit noch schulbücher wälzen musst haste danach einfach keinen bockmehr auch nur n buch anzufassen


----------



## UrielTheFox (4. März 2009)

so die leibziger bucmesse läuft vom 12.03. bis 15.03. ^_~

mh und der preis mh keine ahnung weis nicht genau aber mit 30 bis 40 euro sollte man schon rechnen^^'

naja und wie es dort wohl sein wird naja voll und laut XD


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> so die leibziger bucmesse läuft vom 12.03. bis 15.03. ^_~
> 
> mh und der preis mh keine ahnung weis nicht genau aber mit 30 bis 40 euro sollte man schon rechnen^^'
> 
> naja und wie es dort wohl sein wird naja voll und laut XD



Naja ich war schon auf der gamesconvention in Leipzig ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Buchmesse voller sein soll. Aber man kann sich ja auch irren. Also ich werde wahrscheinlich da sein.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hentai Filmchen FTW^^


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ich war schon auf der gamesconvention in Leipzig ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Buchmesse voller sein soll. Aber man kann sich ja auch irren. Also ich werde wahrscheinlich da sein.


Denke ich auch nicht. Das war schon sehr sehr voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd im Sommer zur Animagic fahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Hentai Filmchen FTW^^



Also bitte, hier sind manche nicht 18+  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich werd im Sommer zur Animagic fahren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo ist die denn und was gibts da so?


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Du kennst die Animagic nicht?


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Du kennst die Animagic nicht?



Hab mich bisher nicht so wirklich informiert. Wahrscheinlich sone Animeconvention mit viel cosplay, karaoke, mangas und allen möglichen anime artikeln?^^


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Jup, so könnte man es sagen.

Und es ist die grösste Ausstellung dieser Art in Deutschland. Es kommen auch immer wieder viele berühmte Mangaautoren und Animeregisseure denen man Fragen stellen kann und Autogramme geben.

Also ich geh jetzt im Sommer auch das erste mal dort hin. Hab aber sonst schon immer viel mit verfolgt was dort so passiert ist.


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jup, so könnte man es sagen.
> 
> Und es ist die grösste Ausstellung dieser Art in Deutschland. Es kommen auch immer wieder viele berühmte Mangaautoren und Animeregisseure denen man Fragen stellen kann und Autogramme geben.
> 
> Also ich geh jetzt im Sommer auch das erste mal dort hin. Hab aber sonst schon immer viel mit verfolgt was dort so passiert ist.



Vieleicht trifft man sich ja zufällig^^
Mal sehen ob ich ein paar meiner Kumpels überzeugen kann mitzukommen.^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jup, so könnte man es sagen.
> 
> Und es ist die grösste Ausstellung dieser Art in Deutschland. Es kommen auch immer wieder viele berühmte Mangaautoren und Animeregisseure denen man Fragen stellen kann und Autogramme geben.
> 
> Also ich geh jetzt im Sommer auch das erste mal dort hin. Hab aber sonst schon immer viel mit verfolgt was dort so passiert ist.




öhm ich will ja nix sagen aber war nicht die konichi die größte und das auch noch in ganz europa Oo


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2009)

a) es heißt Connichi
b) Uriel hat Recht (was Deutschland anbelangt, für Europa habe ich momentan keine Quellen)
c) Nichi rulez over Ani!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. März 2009)

also ich weiss echt ned was ihr gegen Burst Angel habt ich hab mir jetzt mal die Zeit genommen mir alles anzusehn (die letzten 10 Folgen eig nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ich muss sagen der Schluss hat schon was bewegendes nicht so übermäßig aber er ist schon cool.


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Muha Welcome to the NHK Band 2 ist raus. Mal sehen ob ich das irgendwo auf der Buchmesse Leipzig kaufen kann. Wenn nicht muss ich halt wieder bestellen.^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (5. März 2009)

1. sorry wegen meiner rechtschreibung >_<

2. bisher hab ich hier nicht mitbekommen das sich wer über burst angel beschwert hat außerdem finde ich die serie selber ziehmligut^^

3. der zweite nhk band müsste schon mindestens seit letzter woche raus sein hab ihn selber schon geholt und auch schon gelesen^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> 1. sorry wegen meiner rechtschreibung >_<
> 
> 2. bisher hab ich hier nicht mitbekommen das sich wer über burst angel beschwert hat außerdem finde ich die serie selber ziehmligut^^
> 
> 3. der zweite nhk band müsste schon mindestens seit letzter woche raus sein hab ihn selber schon geholt und auch schon gelesen^^




Joa müsste er habs aber grade erst gesehen. Ich wusse er würde im März rauskommen aber wann ist dann ja auch immer ne frage.^^ Fullmetal Alchemist 13 sollte jetzt eigentlich auch irgendwann rauskommen.

Btw: Hast du den Anime von welcome to the NHK gesehen?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. März 2009)

Iwie hab ich das gefühl das uns der Autor von Burst Angel mehr sagen wollte als "Boa alta guck dir die Tixxxx von den Frauen an" ich denk mir immer so oder so ähnlich könnts laufen wenn wir nen polizeitsaat hätten/kriegen/bekommen würden oder so.

edit: ich spreche jetzt vom ende der serie nicht ovn den anfangsfolgen die sind einfach nur BOA Mxpxe Oo


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

OK, dann hald die Connichi.

Aber immer noch eine schön grosse Messe mit viel zum sehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> OK, dann hald die Connichi.
> 
> Aber immer noch eine schön grosse Messe mit viel zum sehen.


macht halt n animefanclub treffen von buffed auf der conichi so bissl öffentlich vll. kommt nox oder so auch ^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> OK, dann hald die Connichi.
> 
> Aber immer noch eine schön grosse Messe mit viel zum sehen.



Also ich finde ja, seit die Ani in Bonn ist hat sie viel von ihrem Flair verloren. Jajaja.....


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2009)

kA war noch nie da

Ich bin jetzt fleissig am Old Boy lesen. Sehr intressante Story.


----------



## UrielTheFox (6. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Btw: Hast du den Anime von welcome to the NHK gesehen?




nein hab ich nicht aber wenn ich die dvd's irgendwann mal zwischen die finger bekomme werde ich sie meiner sammlung hinzufügen ^_~

nur wird das größte problem erstmal sein das es diesen hierzulande noch nicht auf einen silberling gibt also warte ich erstmal bis es soweit ist bis dahin wird meine sammlung bestimmt noch anderweitig vergrößert ^__^

achja Qonix wenn du den manga gelesen hast guck dir mal die realverfilmung dazu an die ist zumindestens meiner meinung nach gut gelungen ^_~


----------



## LordofDemons (6. März 2009)

ok ich hab mir grad mal die erste Folge von Soul Eater reingezogen bin echt begeistert gibts das auch auf deutsch als dvd zu kaufen oder nur mit deutschem untertitel
also ich habs mri grad im inet reingezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: helft mir die quali in den inet folgen is fürn arsch gibts soul eater auch auf deutsch oder zumindest mit deutschem untertiel auf dvd?

edit: gibts keien anime fans mehr auf buffed?


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

ICh bin Anime-Fan und auch Souleater-Fan. Aber schaus ausschliesslich im Internet^^Kenne keine Seite, die ne wirklich gute Quali bringt.


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> achja Qonix wenn du den manga gelesen hast guck dir mal die realverfilmung dazu an die ist zumindestens meiner meinung nach gut gelungen ^_~


Es gab ja zu erst den Film und nach diesem Beispiel wurde der Manga gezeichnet. Werd ihn mir bestimmt mal ansehen.


----------



## UrielTheFox (9. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es gab ja zu erst den Film und nach diesem Beispiel wurde der Manga gezeichnet. Werd ihn mir bestimmt mal ansehen.



öhm ne zumindestens nicht nach meinen infos^^'

der manga wurde zwischen 1996 und 1998 veröffentlicht und 2003 wurde die koreanische realverfilmung veröffentlicht^^'


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2009)

Also auf dem Manga selbst steht:

"Der japanische Original-Manga zum preisgekrönten Kino-Thriller OLD BOY von Park Chan-wook!"

Hmm, dann hab ich was wohl falsch verstanden.

OK, dieser Satz ist dann schon klarer.

"Kenner der Filmadaption werden überrascht sein, denn die OLD BOY-Manga-Vorlage enthält zusätzliche Charaktere und Handlungsstränge."


----------



## UrielTheFox (9. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also auf dem Manga selbst steht:
> 
> "Der japanische Original-Manga zum preisgekrönten Kino-Thriller OLD BOY von Park Chan-wook!"
> 
> ...



öhm naja hier in deutschland war der film eher zu kriegen als der manga selbst^^
hatte den film ja schon hier in meiner sammlung bevor der manga raus war ^_~
darum wundert mich so ein text nicht^^


----------



## TheGui (14. März 2009)

*Ich wuste es... die Amis haben DB getötet!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ_gVa6pAIY...and.com/naruto/


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Ich wuste es... die Amis haben DB getötet!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ_gVa6pAIY...and.com/naruto/


was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## TheGui (14. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was willst du uns damit sagen?


schau den trailer an.. ok, es gab net viel zu erwarten... aber das hatt nunmal garnix mit DB zu tun...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> schau den trailer an.. ok, es gab net viel zu erwarten... aber das hatt nunmal garnix mit DB zu tun...


der wird doch von chinesen gemacht hab ich gedacht Oo


----------



## TheGui (14. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der wird doch von chinesen gemacht hab ich gedacht Oo


20th Centry FOX ~ Chinesen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> 20th Centry FOX ~ Chinesen xD


lol zuerst hats geheißen der wird in China produziert naja mir solls egal sein ich guck mir den ned an -.-


----------



## Kangrim (15. März 2009)

So gestern war ich auf der Leipziger Buchmesse. Wie es war? Meiner meinung nach total geil. Hauptsächlich war ich mit meinen Kumpels in Halle 2 dem Fantasy und Manga bereich. Cosplays gab es viele. Man hat sich sogar ein bisschen komisch gefühlt nicht verkleidet zu sein xD. Also nächstes jahr werde ich wieder mit meinen Kumpels hinfahren.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich hab mir grad mal die erste Folge von Soul Eater reingezogen bin echt begeistert gibts das auch auf deutsch als dvd zu kaufen oder nur mit deutschem untertitel
> also ich habs mri grad im inet reingezogen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

@LoD
denke nicht, glaube die werden von fans gesubbt und diese werden wohl kaum ne dvd rausbringen
ger sub geht momentan eh nur bis folge 23


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> @LoD
> denke nicht, glaube die werden von fans gesubbt und diese werden wohl kaum ne dvd rausbringen
> ger sub geht momentan eh nur bis folge 23


ja könnt ja sein das sich irgend eine firma der sache angenommen hat und mal ne dvd raus gebracht hat und ichs nur nid finde also hab ich mir gedacht frag ihc ma nach bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn das so is -.- muss ich wohl mit shice quali leben


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja könnt ja sein das sich irgend eine firma der sache angenommen hat und mal ne dvd raus gebracht hat und ichs nur nid finde also hab ich mir gedacht frag ihc ma nach bei euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin bald bei folge 30, hab ich dran gewöhnt^^


----------



## Qonix (15. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Ich wuste es... die Amis haben DB getötet!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ_gVa6pAIY...and.com/naruto/


Ich hab schon andere Trailer davon gesehen. Also ich finde der Film sieht richtig gut aus. Der Trailer zeigt irgend wie nur so Szenen das der Film nach einem billigen Kung-fu-Film aussieht.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

ich werde mir den Film auch ansehen, jedoch fehlt mir irgentwie was. Bulma kein blauen Haare. Das Kapselgefährt Oo Son Gokus Haare Oo und Picolo ist nicht grün oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw hat schon jemand da sneue chapter von One Piece gesehen? 

zu One Piece


Spoiler



Ruffy in einer Eishölle, der ist ja sowas von dran Eis und Gummi = aus die Maus..tja zufall Eis? wird Ace ihn wohl retten müssen^^


----------



## Qonix (15. März 2009)

Alles bis auf Piccolo sitmmt. Der ist schon grün wenn ich das bis jetzt richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Alles bis auf Piccolo sitmmt. Der ist schon grün wenn ich das bis jetzt richtig gesehen habe.


 mhm habe den trailer nur bei uns in der studienzone gesehen und manche von den monitoren haben en krassen Farbfehler..Switch war Blau^^  naja ich bin gespannt =)

BtW sagen dir die Mangas Future Diary  und Alive  the final Evolution was? musst dich mal danach erkundigen hören sich sehr gut an =)


----------



## Qonix (15. März 2009)

Nope, sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Kansie (15. März 2009)

Also .. erstmal .. Endlich habe ich entdeckt das es auf Buffed Gleichgesinnte gibt ..*puh* ... So.  Also der Dragon Ball film wird fürn Arsch. Leider gottes. Es ist nunmal so...  Als ich Piccolo gesehen hatte ist mir sofort ein satz durch den kopf gejagt...


"Wir sind die Borg. Deaktivieren sie ihre Schutzschilde und ergeben sie sich. Wir werden ihre biologischen und technologischen Charakteristika den unsrigen hinzufügen. Ihre Kultur wird sich anpassen und uns dienen. Widerstand ist zwecklos."

naja .. und zu den Restlichen schauspielern mag ich nichts sagen .. Da gugg ich mir lieber den inoffizellen Dragon Ball film aus den 80gern an .. der hat zumindest einen Unfreiwillig Trashigen Charm ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9wEGbX0r7M...feature=related

und irgendwie sind die szene da aus youtube schon over 9000 mal besser als der Hollywood schinken der uns erwartet xD

EDIT: ich seh gerade , dat is sogar aus der Remasterten Version . daher auch diese Schlechte CGI gegen ende.. Aber es sieht besser aus als WoW..und Warhammer ..zusammen.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich werde mir den Film auch ansehen, jedoch fehlt mir irgentwie was. Bulma kein blauen Haare. Das Kapselgefährt Oo Son Gokus Haare Oo und Picolo ist nicht grün oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wat wo gibts das klunker bitteeeee sags mir bittääää *kreisch*


----------



## TheGui (16. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wat wo gibts das klunker bitteeeee sags mir bittääää *kreisch*




*Pst* aber net weitersagen, die Buffis sehen das net gern und löschen sowas gern mal wider!

PS: für Ruffy heist es jetz -24-

*Edited by Noxiel*


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Pst* aber net weitersagen, die Buffis sehen das net gern und löschen sowas gern mal wider!
> 
> PS: für Ruffy heist es jetz -24-
> 
> *Edited by Noxiel*


wenn ihr was habt ic nehms auch gern per PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
bin jetzt bei Soul Eater Folge 7 und muss sagen ich liebe diese Serie wirklcih, einfach der HAMMER!!!!


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

Muss man es lesen ist es für mich kein Anime mehr.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

LoD hast ne pm bekommen =)

Und Qonix, auf was bezog sich der post jetzt?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> LoD hast ne pm bekommen =)
> *Dankö*
> 
> Und Qonix, auf was bezog sich der post jetzt?^^
> *ich denk auf SE*


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

Soul Eater und alle anderen Animes nur mit Untertitel.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Solche Links sind auch per Pm verboten!


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich wegen der Untertiel ^^

So als nächstes stehen auf meiner Einkaufsliste

Alive - The final Evolution

Plot



Spoiler



The story follows Taisuke Kanou a teenage student in Japan who lives a normal life with his sister Yoko Kanou and his friends Yuichi Hirose and Megumi Ochiai until a dark-being in space senses life on Earth. The sky suddenly becomes dark and mass suicides begin occurring worldwide. The dark-being, Aukuro, is the result of many souls of a civilization who were granted immortality but without a body wanted to die. When Aukuro found Earth, they separated and entered human hosts and tempted them to commit suicide. Those who resisted were granted powers relating to their own unconscious desires. When Hirose discovered his powers, he kidnapped Megumi and headed north to the heart of Aukuro. Taisuke, obtaining his own powers, follows in an attempt take Hirose and Megumi back home. On his adventures, he learnes people with powers are called Comrades and is accompanied by the comrades Yuuta and Nami. He tracks down Hirose to a lake where he absorbs Akuro's heart. Later Taisuke defeats him but the only thing remainng is Akuro's heart.

Two years later, The military plan to use Akuro's heart and Taisuke is found to be alive.



http://www.amazon.com/Alive-Final-Evolutio...a/dp/0345497465


Future diary

Plot



Spoiler



Yukiteru has always been rejecting any offers to go with friends, and he just keeps writing a diary on his cell phone. He has an imaginary friend, a god called Deus Ex Machina. However, Deus now wants to play a game with Yukiteru, a game of survival. There are twelve contestants, Yukiteru is one of them. The winner of the survival game will become the next Deus Ex Machina. In order to win the game, the contestants must use their diaries to eliminate one another. For Yukiteru to survive, he must team up with another diary holder, a girl by the name of Yuno.

Each player is assigned a number based on the order that Deus modified his or her diary. The diaries now record the future in the same manner their future selves would have written down events that have already happened; the only exception to this rule is when the holder reaches a "Dead End", a time when their lives would be finished without significant intervention. Each diary varies in properties and functions depending on the holder's personality, occupation and lifestyle. All the diaries have their shortcomings, some more so than others, and can be used without the diary owner's consent should they fall into another's hands. Because the diaries are written from the perspective of the holder's future self, the future can still be misinterpreted and the diary entries can then turn out to be inaccurate. Each of the diaries have become the diary holder's future, so if the diary itself is destroyed or broken, so too is the holder's future.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Future-Diary-1-Esu...e/dp/1427815577


Fairy Tail

Plot



Spoiler



A young sorceress, Lucy Heartphilia, travels to the land of Fiore to join the magical Fairy Tail Guild. Along the way, she meets Natsu Dragneel, a young boy who is looking for a dragon named Igneel. Shortly after their meeting, Lucy is abducted by Bora of Prominence, who was posing as Salamander of Fairy Tail, to be sold as a slave. Natsu rescues her and reveals that he is a dragon slayer and a true member of Fairy Tail Guild. He offers her membership into the guild, which she accepts, and they become a team performing various missions for the Fairy Tail guild. Natsu is the main character of this series.



http://www.amazon.com/Fairy-Tail-1-Hiro-Ma...a/dp/0345501330

und

Bleach

Plot



Spoiler



The story opens with the sudden appearance of Soul Reaper Rukia Kuchiki in Ichigo Kurosaki's bedroom. She is surprised at his ability to see her, but their conversation is interrupted by the appearance of a "hollow", an evil spirit. After Rukia is severely wounded while trying to protect Ichigo, she attempts to transfer half her powers to Ichigo in order to let him face the hollow on equal footing. Ichigo instead unintentionally absorbs almost all her energy, allowing him to defeat the hollow with ease. The next day Rukia appears in Ichigo's classroom as a seemingly normal human, and informs Ichigo that his absorption of her powers has left her stranded in the human world until she recovers her strength. In the meantime Ichigo shelters Rukia in his home and takes over her job as a Soul Reaper, battling hollows and guiding lost souls to the afterlife realm known as Soul Society.

After a few months of this arrangement, in the sixth volume of the series, Rukia's Soul Reaper superiors find out about her giving her powers away (which is illegal in Soul Society) and send a detachment to arrest her, and sentence her to death. Ichigo is unable to stop Rukia's capture, but with the help of several of his classmates who also possess spiritual abilities and ex-Soul Reaper and captain Kisuke Urahara, he sets off for the Soul Reaper base, located in Soul Society. Once there, Ichigo and company battle against the elites of the Soul Reaper military, and are ultimately successful in halting Rukia's execution.

It is then revealed that Rukia's execution and Ichigo's rescue attempt were both manipulated by S&#333;suke Aizen, a high ranking Soul Reaper previously believed to be murdered, as part of a far-reaching plot to take control of Soul Society. Aizen betrays his fellow Soul Reapers and allies himself with the hollows, becoming the main antagonist of the series, and Ichigo teams up with his former enemies in Soul Society after learning that the next step in Aizen's plan involves the destruction of his hometown. At this point, Bleach chronicles the war between Aizen and the Soul Society, a plotline which has not yet been resolved. According to Tite Kubo, the ending of the series is not yet planned out or written.



http://www.amazon.com/Bleach-1-Library-Tit...4444&sr=1-1

Die nächsten Monae werden  teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World Embryo erscheint in meinen Augen auch als sehr interessant, werde in den auch mal reinschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Embryo


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Solche Links sind auch per Pm verboten!



echt? Oo ok gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit. mist durch den edit meinen ganzen post versaut. so hier nochmal.

wahrscheinlich wegen der Untertiel ^^

So als nächstes stehen auf meiner Einkaufsliste

Alive - The final Evolution

Plot



Spoiler



The story follows Taisuke Kanou a teenage student in Japan who lives a normal life with his sister Yoko Kanou and his friends Yuichi Hirose and Megumi Ochiai until a dark-being in space senses life on Earth. The sky suddenly becomes dark and mass suicides begin occurring worldwide. The dark-being, Aukuro, is the result of many souls of a civilization who were granted immortality but without a body wanted to die. When Aukuro found Earth, they separated and entered human hosts and tempted them to commit suicide. Those who resisted were granted powers relating to their own unconscious desires. When Hirose discovered his powers, he kidnapped Megumi and headed north to the heart of Aukuro. Taisuke, obtaining his own powers, follows in an attempt take Hirose and Megumi back home. On his adventures, he learnes people with powers are called Comrades and is accompanied by the comrades Yuuta and Nami. He tracks down Hirose to a lake where he absorbs Akuro's heart. Later Taisuke defeats him but the only thing remainng is Akuro's heart.

Two years later, The military plan to use Akuro's heart and Taisuke is found to be alive.



http://www.amazon.com/Alive-Final-Evolutio...a/dp/0345497465


Future diary

Plot



Spoiler



Yukiteru has always been rejecting any offers to go with friends, and he just keeps writing a diary on his cell phone. He has an imaginary friend, a god called Deus Ex Machina. However, Deus now wants to play a game with Yukiteru, a game of survival. There are twelve contestants, Yukiteru is one of them. The winner of the survival game will become the next Deus Ex Machina. In order to win the game, the contestants must use their diaries to eliminate one another. For Yukiteru to survive, he must team up with another diary holder, a girl by the name of Yuno.

Each player is assigned a number based on the order that Deus modified his or her diary. The diaries now record the future in the same manner their future selves would have written down events that have already happened; the only exception to this rule is when the holder reaches a "Dead End", a time when their lives would be finished without significant intervention. Each diary varies in properties and functions depending on the holder's personality, occupation and lifestyle. All the diaries have their shortcomings, some more so than others, and can be used without the diary owner's consent should they fall into another's hands. Because the diaries are written from the perspective of the holder's future self, the future can still be misinterpreted and the diary entries can then turn out to be inaccurate. Each of the diaries have become the diary holder's future, so if the diary itself is destroyed or broken, so too is the holder's future.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Future-Diary-1-Esu...e/dp/1427815577


Fairy Tail

Plot



Spoiler



A young sorceress, Lucy Heartphilia, travels to the land of Fiore to join the magical Fairy Tail Guild. Along the way, she meets Natsu Dragneel, a young boy who is looking for a dragon named Igneel. Shortly after their meeting, Lucy is abducted by Bora of Prominence, who was posing as Salamander of Fairy Tail, to be sold as a slave. Natsu rescues her and reveals that he is a dragon slayer and a true member of Fairy Tail Guild. He offers her membership into the guild, which she accepts, and they become a team performing various missions for the Fairy Tail guild. Natsu is the main character of this series.



http://www.amazon.com/Fairy-Tail-1-Hiro-Ma...a/dp/0345501330

und

Bleach

Plot



Spoiler



The story opens with the sudden appearance of Soul Reaper Rukia Kuchiki in Ichigo Kurosaki's bedroom. She is surprised at his ability to see her, but their conversation is interrupted by the appearance of a "hollow", an evil spirit. After Rukia is severely wounded while trying to protect Ichigo, she attempts to transfer half her powers to Ichigo in order to let him face the hollow on equal footing. Ichigo instead unintentionally absorbs almost all her energy, allowing him to defeat the hollow with ease. The next day Rukia appears in Ichigo's classroom as a seemingly normal human, and informs Ichigo that his absorption of her powers has left her stranded in the human world until she recovers her strength. In the meantime Ichigo shelters Rukia in his home and takes over her job as a Soul Reaper, battling hollows and guiding lost souls to the afterlife realm known as Soul Society.

After a few months of this arrangement, in the sixth volume of the series, Rukia's Soul Reaper superiors find out about her giving her powers away (which is illegal in Soul Society) and send a detachment to arrest her, and sentence her to death. Ichigo is unable to stop Rukia's capture, but with the help of several of his classmates who also possess spiritual abilities and ex-Soul Reaper and captain Kisuke Urahara, he sets off for the Soul Reaper base, located in Soul Society. Once there, Ichigo and company battle against the elites of the Soul Reaper military, and are ultimately successful in halting Rukia's execution.

It is then revealed that Rukia's execution and Ichigo's rescue attempt were both manipulated by S&#333;suke Aizen, a high ranking Soul Reaper previously believed to be murdered, as part of a far-reaching plot to take control of Soul Society. Aizen betrays his fellow Soul Reapers and allies himself with the hollows, becoming the main antagonist of the series, and Ichigo teams up with his former enemies in Soul Society after learning that the next step in Aizen's plan involves the destruction of his hometown. At this point, Bleach chronicles the war between Aizen and the Soul Society, a plotline which has not yet been resolved. According to Tite Kubo, the ending of the series is not yet planned out or written.



http://www.amazon.com/Bleach-1-Library-Tit...4444&sr=1-1

Die nächsten Monae werden teuer 

World Embryo erscheint in meinen Augen auch als sehr interessant, werde in den auch mal reinschnuppern 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Embryo


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Jedenfalls wurde mir das so von einem Mod eingetrichtert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. März 2009)

2010 bin ich auf der Connichi.
Warum nicht dieses Jahr? Wegen Organisatorischen Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr mit meiner Freundin hinfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und  nächstes Jahr auf die LB =)


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

Im Sommer gehts ab zur AnimagiC und noch etwas Bonn anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. März 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr habt schon eure Tickets. Das klingt irgendwie so kurzentschlossen bei Euch, ihr wisst das die Tickets meist kurz nach Erscheinen schon ausverkauft sind? 

Lasst es Euch nur von einem Nichi/Ani Veteranen sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

für die ani kostest das 3 tage ticket 75 euronen, letzens gabs noch welche^^ bin momentan aber noch am überlegn ob ich 1 tag samstag dann oder alle 3 mitnehme? bin halt noch am grübeln ob jetzt  zur 

http://www.animania.de/animagic.html

oder zur

http://www.connichi.de/ fahre hier ist jedoch der samstag schon ausverkauft, daher mal sehen sehen =)

nach bonn wären das gut 5 stunden fahrt und dann noch ne übernach zu finden, wenn man wirklich 3 tage bleibt, das wird teuer^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. März 2009)

Also ich weiß, dass vielen der Umzug von Koblenz nach Bonn garnicht geschmeckt hat und sie die Beethoven Halle nicht mehr so akzeptiert wird wie damals das Schloß. Die Nichi ist jetzt im sechsten Jahr meine Stammconvention und ich würde Dir zu ihr raten, da aber der Samstag schon ausverkauft ist (und an der Tageskasse bilden sich erfahrungsgemäß immer riesige Schlangen) und gerade am Samstag das meiste Programm aufgefahren wird, wäre die Animagic vielleicht doch die bessere Alternative. Die Kosten für Unterkunft und Verpflegung natürlich nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Kangrim (16. März 2009)

Joa grade wegen der  kurzentschlossenheit fahr ich dieses jahr nichtmehr. Naja dann nächstes jahr im Edward Elric cosplay xD


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

habe gerade nochmal die Seiten der beiden Messen studiert, die connichi ist deutlich billger. Werde mir dann nächstes jahr sofort mein Ticket sichern. Auf die buchmesse konnte ich dieses Jahr leider auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Freundin will ja umbedingt auf die Animagic...der Grund:  Die Seite von der Animagic sieht schöner aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

das will ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    mhm ich frag mich gerade wie schwer ein Cloud Strife Kostüm wäre^^ wobie Light auch gehen würde, ein Death Note hätte ich schon^^

mhm oder Shanks, oder Zack Fair, oder als Black Cat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...oder Reno..mhm auftrteten her auf jedenfall Reno^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> das will ich sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Yey Klunker kommt 2010 auf die Connichi? Dann können wir uns ja treffen.^^
Vieleicht sogar in die gleiche herberge wenn du auch länger bleiben willst.^^


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

Yo Freundin und ich haben gerade beschlossen wir werden wohl kommen, hoffe das klapt alles^^ überlege gerade ob ich cosplay mache =)

Dann werde ich aber dieses Jahrkein Festival merh machen sondern ales sparen für nächstes Jahr wird ja teuer genug^^
btw haste eigentlich msn?


----------



## Kangrim (16. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Yo Freundin und ich haben gerade beschlossen wir werden wohl kommen, hoffe das klapt alles^^ überlege gerade ob ich cosplay mache =)
> 
> Dann werde ich aber dieses Jahrkein Festival merh machen sondern ales sparen für nächstes Jahr wird ja teuer genug^^
> btw haste eigentlich msn?




Nee ich hab nur ICQ.
Ich werd auch meinen besten Kumpel mitbringen und seine Freundin (welche damit auch meine beste freundin ist^^).


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

ich lad mir mal icq runter =) ein programm mehr oder weniger ist auch egal =)


----------



## Kangrim (16. März 2009)

klunker weißt du eigentlich, dass du mich anime abhängig gemacht hast?^^


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

ich? wie das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so icq ist installiert jetzt muss ich mich da mal mit beschäftigen^^.    los sag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum geht eigentlich niemand auf meine manga vorstellungen ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich? wie das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil du damals einen Link in deiner Signatur hattest der mich auf eine bestimmte seite gelinkt hat. Da hab ich mir dann Elfenlied angesehen (Ich glaub ich hatte die früher sogar per pn befragt^^) und war dann total eingesogen von der ganzen Animewelt.^^
Ich schick dir gleich mal meine Icq Nummer



Klunker schrieb:


> warum geht eigentlich niemand auf meine manga vorstellungen ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil die beschreibungen auf Englisch und so lang sind.^^

So ich muss dann aber auch erstmal zur farhschule.^^


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

Ich lese und sehe mir Anime/Mangas/Bücher und Filme lieber auf englisch an. =) außerdem gibt es die meißtens noch nicht auf deutsch =)  na dann viel Spass =)


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt schon eure Tickets. Das klingt irgendwie so kurzentschlossen bei Euch, ihr wisst das die Tickets meist kurz nach Erscheinen schon ausverkauft sind?
> 
> Lasst es Euch nur von einem Nichi/Ani Veteranen sagen.
> 
> ...


Das super spezial Paket + 3 vergünstigte Eintritte für die Freundin + Hotel. Jup, hab alles.


----------



## Aromat05 (17. März 2009)

Bisschen Doffe frage!

Kuck einer noch die DragonBall reihe?


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Bisschen Doffe frage!
> 
> Kuck einer noch die DragonBall reihe?




"noch" nicht mehr ... NACH GT gehts ja nimmer weiter :>


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

Gucken nicht aber lesen.


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Wo wir grade bei lesen sind. Hat jemand von euch Strawberry Panic gelesen? Oder hat jemand einen besseren Manga zu empfehlen? Ich möchte nämlich demnächst wieder bestellen und ich bin für jeden guten Manga den man mir empfiehlt dankbar.^^


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2009)

Irgend ein bestimmtes Genre?


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

Hat eigentlich irgetnwer mal Rave gelesen? 

hat mir damls gut gefallen, habe aber nur die ca ersten 5 bände gelesen =) 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAVE


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Irgend ein bestimmtes Genre?



Naja ein bestimmtes nicht wirklich. Vieleicht mit ein bisschen Romance aber nicht zu schnulzig sondern vieleicht auch ein bisschen action und/oder comedie.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2009)

Love Hina?


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

mhm dachte erst an

Negima! Magister Negi Magi  fehlt aber wohl der romance anteil --> http://www.amazon.de/Negima-Magister-Negi-...0961&sr=8-2
ist sogar vom gleichen mangaka =)

aber mit Comedy und Romance würde ich sofort zu I''s greifen. 
Habe alle Bände gelesen und habe sie auch hier rumstehen =) gut nicht alle geld hat nie gereicht^^ musste mir sie dann immer ausleihen, aber egal. Jedenfalls ist die Story in meinen Augen sehr gut und das Char dsign gefällt mir auch sehr gut =) <-- http://www.amazon.de/01-BD-1-Masakazu-Katsura/dp/3551783519


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

100% Strawberry - Love Story mit Comedy


Also ich würde ja jetzt I''s nicht unbedingt mit Comedy in Verbindung bringen.




Ich les ja im Moment gerade Golden Boy und ich muss sagen ich bin masslos entäuscht. Der Anime ist ja Kult und somit auch der erste Band aber der Rest ist leider zum in die Tonne tretten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Der einzige Trickfilm (Serie) den ich sah war damals Biene Maja XD
Und heut lach ich noch über Simpsons/Futurama, auch wenn sie überholt sind... =/

Aber Sendungen/Serien, die heutzutage so kommen find ich iwie... weiß nicht genau... auch etwas niveaulos - als wenn ein erheblicher Großteil verblödet.^^

Bei Anime reg ich mich zuhauf über diese riesen Pausen auf, wo ein Gesicht 2Minuten gezeigt wird... und das es in einer Serie in einem Part nie ein Ende gibt.
Manga erinnert mich vom Namen her stark an Hentai - mehr sag ich nicht dazu^^

Aber mal allgemein von dem bisschen was ich kenne fand ich One Peace (oder so ähnlich) iwie am besten - allerdings nicht bindend.

So - meine Meinung ist gesagt und ich bin stolz drauf =D
Viel spaß euch noch beim debattieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Soul Eater gefällt mri mit jeder Folge immer mehr die SErie is so HAMMERGEIL!
Humor, Action, bissl herz die hat einfach alles !


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Soul Eater gefällt mri mit jeder Folge immer mehr die SErie is so HAMMERGEIL!
> Humor, Action, bissl herz die hat einfach alles !


wie weit bist?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie weit bist?


Folge 12 XD

edit: Folge 13 OLOLOLOLOL geht ja voll ab Oo


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

Ich häng bei Soul Eater jetzt schon ungefähr seit nem Monat oder zwei bei folge 23. Hab keine lust mit englischem sub zu sehen. Aber quellen für englischen sub könnt ihr mir gerne per E-Mail schicken.^^


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich häng bei Soul Eater jetzt schon ungefähr seit nem Monat oder zwei bei folge 23. Hab keine lust mit englischem sub zu sehen. Aber quellen für englischen sub könnt ihr mir gerne per E-Mail schicken.^^


*zu faul für pms* myvideo gucke ich^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *zu faul für pms* myvideo gucke ich^^



Ach ich hab schon eine Seite gefunden.^^
Auf englisch sub kommts irgendwie besser^^
ich glaub ich mach zu viele: ^^
oO


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

Aloha , bin wieder nach mehrmonatiger Abstinenz mehr oder weniger wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Moment schaue ich mir one piece an. Eigentlich ein frevel zu sagen , aber damals hab ich auf rtl 2 nur bis Logue Town geguckt und danach irgendiwe aufgehört. Mitlerweile bin ich bei Folge 114 und muss sagen : Hey , one Piece ist doch ganz brauchbar ^^



> Kuck einer noch die DragonBall reihe?



Gucken nicht , habs aber vor 2 Monaten mal wieder gelesen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Aloha , bin wieder nach mehrmonatiger Abstinenz mehr oder weniger wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


One Piece <3 ab folge 220 glaub ich gehts so richtig ab du wirst mitfiebern, lachen, weinen alles is drin!
und ab 250 ungefähr brennst du vor neugierde und spannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bleibst du uns jetzt wieder länger erhalten oder bist dann wieder mehrere monate weg?


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Also ich war bei One Piece beim Thriller Park (heisst der so).
Aber dieser Park (is ja eig. kein Park) fand ich langweilig und habe wiedermal aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich war bei One Piece beim Thriller Park (heisst der so).
> Aber dieser Park (is ja eig. kein Park) fand ich langweilig und habe wiedermal aufgehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


what Thriller *BARK* soll langweilig sein?
Ok also im Manga siehts verdammt geil aus


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

One Piece und Naruto sind sowieso nichts für mich.^^
Keine ahnung warum.

Aber soul eater geht ja nach Folge 23 ab oO


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Jop. Bei 46 bin ich jetzt. (E)


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> One Piece <3 ab folge 220 glaub ich gehts so richtig ab du wirst mitfiebern, lachen, weinen alles is drin!
> und ab 250 ungefähr brennst du vor neugierde und spannung
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kk , dann heisst für mich weiterfiebern ^^

Ich hoffe ich hab jetz n bissl mehr zeit , hab atm einige prob irl und ka muss ma gucken wie ich das alles ( und ob überhaupt) wieder hinbekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Kk , dann heisst für mich weiterfiebern ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe ich hab jetz n bissl mehr zeit , hab atm einige prob irl und ka muss ma gucken wie ich das alles ( und ob überhaupt) wieder hinbekomme
> 
> ...


da wünsch ich dir viel erfolg bei (muss gestehn bei mir läufts au nid ganz rund aber ich denk mir nach jedem tief und es kann verdammt lange runter gehn kommt immer wieder n hoch wie der Konjunkturzyklus XD)


----------



## sTereoType (19. März 2009)

Da naruto ,one piece,blech und gantz ja immer ne woche auf sich warten lassen hab ich mal souleater angefangen zu gucken bis etwa folge 35. da ich aber lieber immer das manga lese wollt ich fragen wie es da um die storyunterschiede von manga zu anime steht? nicht das es so ist wie bei FMA (achja darauf wart ich auch immer ne woche xD) und komplett anders verläuft ab einen gewissen punkt


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

Ob Soul Eater mit seinen 13 Bänden jetzt abgeschlossen ist oder nicht kan ich dir aus den kopf nicht sagen, soweit ich weiß hat der anime 51 Folgen, damit wäre in storyunterschied am Ende ziemlich wahrscheinlich =) Wenns interesseiert im October diesen Jahres wird glaube ich Soul eater in Nord America veröffentlicht.  guck mal ins englisch wiki müsstest was finden, vllt hab ich ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2009)

Also der Golden Boy Manga ist ja der grösste Schrott den ich je gelesen habe. Zum Glück bin ich endlich fertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

Was dir denn am Manga nicht gefallen? Klär uns auf^^


----------



## drummen (19. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Was dir denn am Manga nicht gefallen? Klär uns auf^^



Vielleicht ging es ihm zu sehr richtung Hentai :>


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

mhm das bezweifle ich^^ waaagh sitze seit  2 stunden an ner ppt über die evolution des menschn in bezug auf einen total dämmlichen öchtegern philosophischen textes -.- das die entstehung des menschen philosophisch betrachtet werden kann, etc verstewhe ich ja lles aber warum zum teufel vergleicht er wald und wiesen affen mit wald und wiesen bären und adlern und kühen..und quallen..was soll dsa???...ähm ja off topic^^

hat eigentlich wer mal Gun Blaze West gelesen?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm das bezweifle ich^^ waaagh sitze seit  2 stunden an ner ppt über die evolution des menschn in bezug auf einen total dämmlichen öchtegern philosophischen textes -.- das die entstehung des menschen philosophisch betrachtet werden kann, etc verstewhe ich ja lles aber warum zum teufel vergleicht er wald und wiesen affen mit wald und wiesen bären und adlern und kühen..und quallen..was soll dsa???...ähm ja off topic^^


WTF??? Oo

ok also ich bin jetzt bei Soul Eater Folge 22 und ich kann nid weitergucken WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! *kreisch* *ausrast*

edti: nein ich hab gun blaze west nid gelesen
ähh leute wie sehr könnt ihr mir Ikki Tousen emfehlen (hoffe der name stimmt)


----------



## Kangrim (19. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok also ich bin jetzt bei Soul Eater Folge 22 und ich kann nid weitergucken WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! *kreisch* *ausrast*




Sie haben schon x Stunden auf mega... gesehen. werden sie jetzt mitglied und genießen sie...


War es dieses problem? Oder schaust du einfach keine englischen folgen?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sie haben schon x Stunden auf mega... gesehen. werden sie jetzt mitglied und genießen sie...
> 
> 
> War es dieses problem? Oder schaust du einfach keine englischen folgen?^^



ihr hab noch ne andere möglichkeit die folgen zu gucken AUßER myvideo?


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr hab noch ne andere möglichkeit die folgen zu gucken AUßER myvideo?



jap sogar 2^^ boah evolution ist scheiße..habe geraude noch 2 formen des homos entdeckt, auf welche der autor noch nicht mahl eingegangen..autor..joah da wa dann der australopithecus africanus vor 2 mio janren und dann ja öhm ende..jaaa lassen wir mal 2 mio jahren evolution aus interessiert ja keinen hauptsache bärn und quallen vergleichen..Oo wtf der Bär ist ein Säugetier, das verändert mein Leben >.<  hehe Neandertaler hattn ein größeres gehirnvolumen als die heuten Menschen^^

Ja kann ich emphelen jedoch gefällt mir Tenjo Tenge besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> jap sogar 2^^ boah evolution ist scheiße..habe geraude noch 2 formen des homos entdeckt, auf welche der autor noch nicht mahl eingegangen..autor..joah da wa dann der australopithecus africanus vor 2 mio janren und dann ja öhm ende..jaaa lassen wir mal 2 mio jahren evolution aus interessiert ja keinen hauptsache bärn und quallen vergleichen..Oo wtf der Bär ist ein Säugetier, das verändert mein Leben >.<  hehe Neandertaler hattn ein größeres gehirnvolumen als die heuten Menschen^^
> 
> Ja kann ich emphelen jedoch gefällt mir Tenjo Tenge besser
> 
> ...


ok klunker ich fand evolution immer spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hät glaub iwo noch n referat über die "Out of Africa Theory" aber das hilft dir eher weniger^^
2 weitere möglichkeiten?


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

icq =)  ich ja auch ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> icq =)  ich ja auch ^^


jawohl mein capt.

worum gehtsn in Tengo tenje oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: klunker schreib mich ma an mei icq spinnt -.-


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

mhm 2 rowdys wollen ne schule aufmischen, werden jedoch von 2 oberstufenschülern dieser schule total fertig gemacht und trainieren dann unter ihnen, die hauptsory ist eigentlich die nebenstory und die ist richt richtig genial, wil nicht zu viel verraten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm 2 rowdys wollen ne schule aufmischen, werden jedoch von 2 oberstufenschülern dieser schule total fertig gemacht und trainieren dann unter ihnen, die hauptsory ist eigentlich die nebenstory und die ist richt richtig genial, wil nicht zu viel verraten^^


hört sich verdammt nice an

klunker schreib ma bitte kurz auf icq an ich hab dich iwie nimmer in der liste


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

mhm bei mir biste on und ich schreib dir die ganze zeit^^  also die nebenstory spielt ind er vergangenheit und zeigt den konflikt der oberstufenschüler mit dem "sicherheitschef" =)


----------



## sTereoType (19. März 2009)

tenjo tenge hat ein total besch...eidenes ende. ansonsten ganz gut gezeichnet(mit na menge fanservice xD ) und annehmbarer story


----------



## Kangrim (19. März 2009)

Jo das ende war doof. Aber sonst ganz cool.


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

ich hatte mir ja was von den ovas erhofft..aber naja^^


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Was dir denn am Manga nicht gefallen? Klär uns auf^^


Der Stil ändert sich total nach dem ersten Band. Es geht nur noch um so Sektengelaber und wrd total unlogisch und ist einfach nicht mehr Golden Boy. Dann hat es viel dämliches Gelaber und die Story ist langweilig. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich ihn sicher nicht gekauft.


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2009)

gabs bei amazon oder so keine rezensionen? ich suche immer erst im netz bevor ich mir sowas kaufe seitdem mir das mal bei nem buch passiert ist >.<  blub wir brauchen en diskusionsthema.

Philosophie in Manga gut oder schlecht? Kennt ihr beispiele? Befasst ihr euch damit und denkt drüber nach wie etwas in einem manga beschrieben, die unsrige Welt verändern könnte?


----------



## Noxiel (19. März 2009)

Ich kann die ersten drei vier Bände von Golden Boy durch die Bank empfehlen, laut Internet orientiert sich nämlich auch die Serie grob an diesen Bänden.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann die ersten drei vier Bände von Golden Boy durch die Bank empfehlen, laut Internet orientiert sich nämlich auch die Serie grob an diesen Bänden.


was verstehstn du unter grob noxiel?


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann die ersten drei vier Bände von Golden Boy durch die Bank empfehlen, laut Internet orientiert sich nämlich auch die Serie grob an diesen Bänden.


Die Serie hat 6 Folgen und ist nur der erste Band. Band 2 - 4 sind schon schrott.



@Klunker

So etwas hab ich gar nicht gemacht da ich nicht gedacht hätte das sie das Format vom ersten Band überhaupt nicht beibehalten und so einen Schrott produzieren.


----------



## Noxiel (20. März 2009)

Du kannst sagen was du willst, mir hat Golden Boy bis Bd. 4 ausgezeichnet gefallen. Es driftet zwar nach und nach mehr ins Pornographische ab, aber zumindest die Story hält sich noch die Waage. Gerade die Geschichte um den Studienfreund Kintaros, der Großindustrieller ist, und den sein Umfeld vergöttert und letztendlich doch von Kintaro "besiegt" wird, ist doch ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

Mir hat das ganze schon zu viel von Sektenzeugs drinn und diese Story von dem Bänker mit seiner Verlobten und der Sekretärin von Kongji ist sowas von unlogisch und total bescheuert das es überhaupt nichts mehr von der coolen Art hat, die Band 1 hatte. Das Pornographische ist gar nicht das was mich so wirklich gestört hat.


----------



## Kangrim (20. März 2009)

Nox du warst doch schonmal auf ner Connichi oder? kannste da vieleicht ne herberge oder ein Hotel empfehlen?


----------



## Noxiel (21. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nox du warst doch schonmal auf ner Connichi oder? kannste da vieleicht ne herberge oder ein Hotel empfehlen?



Jain, 
meine erste Connichi hatte ich auf dem Campingplatz mit Zelt und ohne fließend Wasser zugebracht, danach in einer Bw Kaserne und letztes Jahr war ich in einem privat vermieteten Zimmer. Meine Bekannten kommen dieses Jahr (wie auch im letzten) im Hotel Domus unter. Das liegt beim Hauptbahnhof und ist wohl im Bezug auf Preis/Leistung und Nähe zum Kongress Palais (keine 10min mit der Tram) sehr ausgewogen. Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nur den Internetauftritt von Kassel-Tourist empfehlen, da findest du eigentlich ein großes Sortiment an Hotels und Privatzimmern.


----------



## Blooddrainer (21. März 2009)

An dieser Stelle möchste ich einmal darauf hinweisen , dass ich in kassel wohne , etwa 10 minuten vom Kongress Palais entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchste ich einmal darauf hinweisen , dass ich in kassel wohne , etwa 10 minuten vom Kongress Palais entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nice^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Anime REC reingezogen bzw. ich bin grad dabei

und ich muss sagen einfach schön :> ich mag den total gern ^^

is ne liebesgeschichte so liebe mit hindernissen aber echt nett gemacht


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Anime REC reingezogen bzw. ich bin grad dabei
> 
> und ich muss sagen einfach schön :> ich mag den total gern ^^
> 
> is ne liebesgeschichte so liebe mit hindernissen aber echt nett gemacht



Jop der war wirklich gut. Da hat alles gestimmt und war wirklich gut erzählt.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

leute mal ein kleines anliegen an euch

ich will nen neuen desihintergrund am liebstn Anime und das motiv sollte strand, sonne, meer, sommer sowas in der Richtung sein^^
wenn jemand was hat in der Richtung bitte per PM oder hier rein.
Danke schon mal und keine Angst Google ist bereits mein Freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
LoD

edit: danke shcon mal an kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Blooddrainer kennst du ein gutes Hotel oder eine gute Herberge in der nähe die einem nicht das ganze Geld aus der Tasche ziehen?^^


----------



## Blooddrainer (21. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Blooddrainer kennst du ein gutes Hotel oder eine gute Herberge in der nähe die einem nicht das ganze Geld aus der Tasche ziehen?^^




Nein , das nicht , aber meine mom vermietet n möbilisiertes zimmer etwa 5 minuten fußweg vom kongresspalais entfernt. Toilette haste auch da , nur dusche keine , wenns dir aber nichts ausmacht , kannst dafür runterkommen in ihre wohnung xD würde dich wahrscheinlich so 40euro für 3 tage kosten , wenn überhaupt xD. Ansonsten ist Nox´ Hotel schon n ganz vernünftiges.


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Nein , das nicht , aber meine mom vermietet n möbilisiertes zimmer etwa 5 minuten fußweg vom kongresspalais entfernt. Toilette haste auch da , nur dusche keine , wenns dir aber nichts ausmacht , kannst dafür runterkommen in ihre wohnung xD würde dich wahrscheinlich so 40euro für 3 tage kosten , wenn überhaupt xD. Ansonsten ist Nox´ Hotel schon n ganz vernünftiges.



Wie viele leute passen da rein?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

edit: vergessts einfach!
edit2: ich hab hier was reingeschrieben was eigendlich woanders hingehört hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: vergessts einfach!



häh??


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2009)

so ich hab nen neuen anime gefunden, der mich sehr angesprochen.

Shigofumi: ~Stories of Last Letter~    

Intro top 
zeichenstill top
Story, finde ich diesmal wirklich gut..und entwickelt sich interessant

mals chauen, was mich nachd er ersten folge erwartet


----------



## Blooddrainer (22. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wie viele leute passen da rein?^^



also ist echt nur n zimmer mitm bett kleiderschrank nem kleinen tisch und 2 sessel , also wenn du mit deiner freundin hinwillst oder so , denke ich ist np , aber mit nem typ , 3 tage auf so nem engen raum... mhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch so sollten 2 leute reinpassen , ich denke ma ihr sucht eh nur was , wo ihr pennen könnt oder ? ^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. März 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> also ist echt nur n zimmer mitm bett kleiderschrank nem kleinen tisch und 2 sessel , also wenn du mit deiner freundin hinwillst oder so , denke ich ist np , aber mit nem typ , 3 tage auf so nem engen raum... mhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa schon aber wenns zu zweit schon so eng ist wird das mit 5 Leuten glaube ich nichts xD. Und das Hotel das Nox empfohlen hat ist uns zu teuer : (


----------



## LordofDemons (22. März 2009)

ok ich hab jetzt mal die erste folge von tejo tenge gesehen und ich hab das bedürfniss lachend gegen ne wand zu laufen Oo
auf der einen seite nette kämpfe auf der anderen seite diese natsumee schwestern holy shit!


----------



## UrielTheFox (22. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich hab jetzt mal die erste folge von tejo tenge gesehen und ich hab das bedürfniss lachend gegen ne wand zu laufen Oo
> auf der einen seite nette kämpfe auf der anderen seite diese natsumee schwestern holy shit!



ach ne das bedürfnis war bei mir nicht so extrem aber die serie ist als anime wie auch als manga sehens wert^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. März 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> ach ne das bedürfnis war bei mir nicht so extrem aber die serie ist als anime wie auch als manga sehens wert^^



Ist beim manga das Ende ander bzw besser?


----------



## Qonix (23. März 2009)

Der Manga hat noch kein Ende.


----------



## UrielTheFox (23. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ist beim manga das Ende ander bzw besser?



wie Qonix schon erwähnte hat der manga selbst noch kein ende aber da er ziehmlich nah von der story auf den anime basiert ist wohl damit zu rechnen das es auch hier kein anderes ende geben wird ^_~

wobei ich sagen muss das ich das ende vom anime gar nicht mal so schlimm finde^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. März 2009)

Soul Eater folge 49 grade gesehen. Es wird immer geiler. Die ganzen neuen Charas und die geilen kämpfe <3. Jetzt muss ich nurnoch auf weitere subs warten x.x.
Aber soul eater ist ein muss. Man muss mindestens die erste Folge sehen. Wenn man die dann nicht gut findet ok aber man muss mindestens eine gesehen haben^^


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Wuhu, am Freitag ist meine riesen Manga-Bestellung gekommen. Jetzt hab ich erst mal zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal auf den neuen naruto gespannt. Soll ja sehr viel Story haben. Zum Glück bin ich bald fertig mit dem Buch das ich gerade lese und kann mich dann den Mangas widmen.

Ausserdem hab ich nocht GTO 2 - 11 bei ebay ersteigert die auch bald kommen sollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ebay ist böse. Ich sehe da immer so viel das ich gerne ersteigern möchte.

Ach ja, Elfen Lied als Manga sieht auch sehr gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wuhu, am Freitag ist meine riesen Manga-Bestellung gekommen. Jetzt hab ich erst mal zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Woah wie ich mich freuen würde mit so vielen Mangas.^^

Elfenlied Band 1 hab ich übrigens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Hehe, ja ich glaube die 400 hab ich schon überschritten und es geht auf die 500 zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

One Piece / Chapter 537 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dort bin ich nun

<3 one piece einfach (ganz besonders nami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die aber atm nimmer vorkommt -.-  aber will nix spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> [...] aber will nix spoilern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... sonst Beule!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe übrigens erfahren, dass der DB Realfilm in läppischen 90min die ersten 13 Bände abdecken will. Ein Grund mehr den Film zu meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

hab mir den angesehen also das preview und es tut weh :< tief in der seele ..
wie man eine solche saga nur so versauen kann

BULMA SCHAUT BESSER AUS !!!!!!
und der neue son goku ist einfach nur lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oben rechts .. wtf wer ist das?
links sollte afaik bulma darstellen .. *cry* (lara für arme ..)
der rechts ??? schildkröten typ? dafür isser zu jung .. son goku hat keinen vather .. 
die links von "son goku" ehm wenn das chichi ist schaut die verdammt gut aus .. DAS PASST NID !
und son goku selber ist einfach nur lol .. 

wer auch immer diesen film herstellt !! ICH HASSE DICH !! ...

one piece spoilern nami wird dick und wird vom schiff verstossen *ehehe*


----------



## Natsumee (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Der Manga hat noch kein Ende.




mhm wird es den irgendwann noch ein ende geben vom anime? ich meine hört ja fast mitendrin auf^^

omg sieht der goku komisch aus


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oben rechts .. wtf wer ist das?



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist das Mai. Prinz Pilafs weiblicher Sidekick aus DB. Wurde einfach aus dem Originalplot herausgelöst um mehr "sex-sells" zu bringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> der rechts ??? schildkröten typ? dafür isser zu jung .. son goku hat keinen vather ..



Im Film einfach nur Roshi genannt, ist er der echte, tatsächliche, im Original viel ältere Herr der Schildkröten Muten-Roshi



Minastirit schrieb:


> die links von "son goku" ehm wenn das chichi ist schaut die verdammt gut aus .. DAS PASST NID !
> und son goku selber ist einfach nur lol ..



Oui oui, Chichi! ^^


----------



## Urengroll (30. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist das Mai. Prinz Pilafs weiblicher Sidekick aus DB. Wurde einfach aus dem Originalplot herausgelöst um mehr "sex-sells" zu bringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kann nur zustimmen, aber der Film ansich ist kacke.................^^


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Jo, mal sehen.

Als Dragonball-Fan werde ich ihn mir mal ansehen. Mal sehen was sie so verbockt habe und was sie gut gemacht haben.


----------



## Urengroll (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jo, mal sehen.
> 
> Als Dragonball-Fan werde ich ihn mir mal ansehen. Mal sehen was sie so verbockt habe und was sie gut gemacht haben.




*denk* denk* denk*

Nichts ist an diesem Film gut. Doch der Name, aber das war es dann auch schon. Länge war kacke , keine Kämpfe acvh einfach mies!


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Hast ihn schon gesehen?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hast ihn schon gesehen?


nä aber sei doch ma ehrlich der trailer... das is doch scheiße -.-


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Naja, ich hab doch noch gehofft er könnte gut sein aber da hab ich wohl Pech gehabt.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Naja ich bin sowieso kein Dragonball Fan.^^
Ich schaue mir grade Black Cat an. Ab und zu ein bisschen fad aber bisher ganz lustig.


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Hmm von Black Cat habe ich die ersten zwei Mangas. Sie sind eigentlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm von Black Cat habe ich die ersten zwei Mangas. Sie sind eigentlich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann man so nicht vergleichen black cat bbeginnt soweit ich weiß, in der zeit, in welcher train noch bei kronos arbetiet, also der anime, der manga hingegen mit sven =) Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Chibis? War der meinung cc hätte schonmal versucht die durchzubringen ist damls aber untergegangen, were mir dann wohl mal dragonball zusammen kaufen =)

Yay morgen komt rosario + vampire 4 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Yay morgen komt rosario + vampire 4 an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darf ich mal erfahren wieviel geld du eigendlich bei deinem letzten großeinkauf für mangas ausgegeben hast?


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

mein letzter einkauf liegt schon lange zurück..lass mal überlgen^^ 20 op bände 10i's  on piece artbook  blue red  inu yasha novel und detektiv conan die weißen^^   ungefähr o 220 euro müssten das gewesen, kufe mir pro monat eigentlich imemr nur 2-3 mangas.  

auf meiner liste stehen

dr gray man
op
rosario + vampire
bleach
death note
db chibi
fairy tail
future diary

und shigofumi die bände hab jetzt aber k.a wo ich japansich mangas herbkomme, müsste mal im OCS hier in hamburg gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mein letzter einkauf liegt schon lange zurück..lass mal überlgen^^ 20 op bände 10i's  on piece artbook  blue red  inu yasha novel und detektiv conan die weißen^^   ungefähr o 220 euro müssten das gewesen, kufe mir pro monat eigentlich imemr nur 2-3 mangas.
> 
> auf meiner liste stehen
> 
> ...


ok du bist über den Status Fan weit hinausgeschossen!


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

mhm warum?^^  ist halt en hobby von mir, bestize aber auch normales bücher etc^^


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Nicht schlecht Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Lieferung vom Freitag:

Naruto (neuester Band)
100% Strawberry (neuester Band)
Manga Love Story (neuester Band)
Tenjo Tenge (neuester Band)
Warcraft Legends (neuester Band)
Claymore (neuester Band)
Elfen Lied 1
Dragonball 36 - 42
E'S 2 - 5
Black Lagoon 2 - 6
Blood+ 2 - 4

kommt noch:
GTO 2 - 11


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Klunker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm ich sehe gerade ne notiz auf meinem handy chrome reaker und love trouble^^


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Hmm mein letzter großeinkauf war 120&#8364;
Letztens hab ich mir dann noch Elfenlied Band 1, Fullmetal Alchemist band 13 und Welcome to the NHK Band 2 geholt.




Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Klunker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Elfenlied ist toll. Mit dem ersten Band ist man schon ungefähr bei der hälfte des Animes angelangt.
Und 100% Strawberry geht noch weiter? Wie viele Bände bekommt der denn? Steht das schon fest?


Edit: Klunker ne Freundin von mir hat Chrome Breaker Band 1-3. Sie findet die sehr gut. naja mich spricht dieses Kirchengelaber nicht wirklich an.^^


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

aber was anderes, ist ja total untergegangen, was haltet ihr von den chibi mangas? kang icq los^^


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

@Klunger: Also ich find ihn gut. Ich steh auf Mangas wo es etwas härter zur Sache geht, obwohl es im ersten mange noch relativ ruhig ist. Hoffe es geht bald richtig los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kangrim: Jup, gibt glaub noch 2 oder 3 Bände und dann ist die Story fertig. Wird ja auch immer besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hmm, die Chibis. Gab es bis jetzt noch keinen der mich wirklich begeistert hat. Somit finde ich sie schrott.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> aber was anderes, ist ja total untergegangen, was haltet ihr von den chibi mangas? kang icq los^^



Hmm naja Chibis. Da kommen meiner meinung nach keine richtigen sotrys rüber. Da wird echt alles veralbert. Wenn da jemand richtig hass auf einen hat oder jemand in einen verliebt ist kommt das nicht so gut rüber.^^


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

dragon ball wird neu veröffentlicht 21 bände a 1,95 passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber stimmt der res ist eigentlich schrott, zumal es meistens nur einzelbäne sind. sollte nicht irgentwann mal ein neuer manga von toriyama erscheinen?


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Kennt eigentlich einer von euch Medabot? Ich hab das früher mal geschaut da war ich 13 oderso. das fand ich derbe cool xD


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> dragon ball wird neu veröffentlicht 21 bände a 1,95 passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht ganz, soviel kostet nur der erste Band. Alle anderen haben einen normalen Preis.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

das gabs in deutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin der meinung hätte das mal ab und z in den usa gesehen :>

also wenn ich mir da sjetzt nochmal angucken, vermisse ich doch die gutel alten zeiten, der schiri am anfang ist so genial^^

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2k5xo_me...t-episode_sport


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, soviel kostet nur der erste Band. Alle anderen haben einen normalen Preis.



und das schimpft sich fachverkäuferin, immer wieder falsche infos :S


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Also dieses Medabot kommt mir überhaupt nicht bekannt vor. Aber der Schirri am Anfang ist wirklich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

OK, dann ist klar. Hatte noch nie Premiere. Könnte ich den Anime-Sender empfangen würde ich es mir wohl überlegen.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> OK, dann ist klar. Hatte noch nie Premiere. Könnte ich den Anime-Sender empfangen würde ich es mir wohl überlegen.



Ich bin ja immernoch für einen Animesender im normalen TV...


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Ach, das wäre herllich. Und alles uncut.

Wird wohl leider ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

jup leider, naja mtv hat sich ja mal als vorreitre veuscht hatte echt gute serien, wr, X, hellsing, cowboy bebop, vision of escaflowne  glaube bei viva gabs noch candidate of ´/ for?? godness


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> jup leider, naja mtv hat sich ja mal als vorreitre veuscht hatte echt gute serien, wr, X, hellsing, cowboy bebop, vision of escaflowne  glaube bei viva gabs noch candidate of ´/ for?? godness



Viva hatte auch mal Noir. Einer der Animes der mich langsam aber sicher zu einem Fan gemacht hat. Hab ich aber immer heimlich geschaut, weil das so spät abends kahm und ab und zu auch mal etwas mehr haut zu sehen war. Das waren noch Zeiten xD


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

da fällt mir gerade lupin ein und samurai champloo?? auf vox :>   vor sehr langer zeit gabs auch mal erwachsenen animes *hust*


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Golden Boy kam auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Forum laagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

stimmt und dieser strange anime mit dem mädel, welche einen bogen hatte und  den fliegenden pinkten mosterteilen,


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> da fällt mir gerade lupin ein und samurai champloo?? auf vox :>   vor sehr langer zeit gabs auch mal erwachsenen animes *hust*


Ohhh Lupin das war ja mal ne geile Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich immer nur heimlich geguckt kam ja sehr spät^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> stimmt und dieser strange anime mit dem mädel, welche einen bogen hatte und  den fliegenden pinkten mosterteilen,


Arjuna meinst du wos um Umwelt und so ging ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Arjuna meinst du wos um Umwelt und so ging ^^



genau den meinte ich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> genau den meinte ich^^


fand ich grauenvoll

aber Noir und die ganzen MTV sachen waren echt cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fand ich grauenvoll
> 
> aber Noir und die ganzen MTV sachen waren echt cool!
> 
> ...



ich auch...ja das gite alte mtv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine blöden dating shows ausßer room raiders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Ich hab mich immer am meisten auf Hellsing, Golden Boy und Vision of Escaflowne gefreut.


Das ist jetzt aber schon lange her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück hat man die Serien auf dem Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich auch...ja das gite alte mtv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol du hast das gleiche geguckt wie ich Oo


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol du hast das gleiche geguckt wie ich Oo



sind ja auch im gleichen alter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> sind ja auch im gleichen alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja gleiches Alter, gleicher Geschmack bloß gut das wir nicht die gleiche Freundin haben


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

hehe^^ aber zurück zum theme rtl II hat sich ja auch total verschlechter, aml haben die noch unzensierte Ranma 1/2 folgen im abendprogramm gezeigt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> hehe^^ aber zurück zum theme rtl II hat sich ja auch total verschlechter, aml haben die noch unzensierte Ranma 1/2 folgen im abendprogramm gezeigt^^


Die ham auch früher Abends die Dragonball /DBZ folgen gebracht das war mal Abendprogramm da hat man den Fernseher noch gerne eingeschalten


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

arjuna wurde auch mal als 4 teiler( mehrere folgen zusammengefasst) auf vox gezeigt, ich fands garnichtmal so schlecht und dank des umweltaspektes hats wohl auch ganz gute kritiken bekommen.
btw: irgendwie lässt alles neu auf siche zur zeit warten bzw. läst die spannung hinter der story grad anstehen(ok bei naruto istd as garnicht so schlecht^^)


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Früher hab ich mal Shaman King am Samstagmorgen geschaut. Weiss gerade nicht mehr, welcher Sender es war. >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Früher hab ich mal Shaman King am Samstagmorgen geschaut. Weiss gerade nicht mehr, welcher Sender es war. >.<


Kabel 1 direkt nach Flint Hammerhead <3 LUV THEM ALL!

ach ne halt war jetix oder so hieß das rahmenprogramm zumindest
edit: da kam auch dann sonic im anime style


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

war kabel eins^^ dort kam auch sonic . die ganze schose um die samstagmorgenzeit nannte sich glaub cartoon network

edit: die story von time detektive flint war ja mal so kacke, aber die sprüche waren wirklich gut^^


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Und noch etwas früher kamen noch die alten Megaman Folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2009)

Ach ihr junges Gemüse. Erinnert sich denn überhaupt einer von Euch noch an BimBamBino? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Ich sag nur Monster Rancher.^^


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

der alte megaman hatte auch noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dieser neue megaman NTWarriors.... selten son mist gesehen

edit: 





> aber dieser neue megaman NTWarriors.... selten son mist gesehen


 oh hab ich wohl doch: Monster Rancher
mal ehrlich, da wollt sich nur einer ne scheibe von Digimon und Pokemon abschneiden >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> war kabel eins^^ dort kam auch sonic . die ganze schose um die samstagmorgenzeit nannte sich glaub cartoon network
> 
> edit: die story von time detektive flint war ja mal so kacke, aber die sprüche waren wirklich gut^^


hä was für story ich habs nur wegen den sprüchen geguckt

rätätä rätätä morgen ham wa schädelwäh^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach ihr junges Gemüse. Erinnert sich denn überhaupt einer von Euch noch an BimBamBino?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein alter mann^^

@ Kangrim: ach MonsterRancher das war doch so n Halbes Digimon/Pokemon zeug oder mit bissl Fantasy ^^

@stereo: ja Megaman da hab ich sogar das Gameboy spiel dazu XD


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach ihr junges Gemüse. Erinnert sich denn überhaupt einer von Euch noch an BimBamBino?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Aber ich kann es nicht zuordnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ach ja, die grosse Maus oder Ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





War Vampy eigentlich vor oder nach dem? (ich glaub nachher)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann dürfen wir aber Käpten Blaubär nicht vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach ihr junges Gemüse. Erinnert sich denn überhaupt einer von Euch noch an BimBamBino?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm darf man erfahrn wie alt denn der her Nox ist? °.^

alte die braune Maus kann ich mich tatsächlich noch erinnern, an die graue katze jedoch nicht, habe da saufjedenfall ber gesehen, musste irgetnwie direkt an li la launebär denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2009)

BimBamBino war der gedankliche Vater von Be Tv und Pokito. Lief damals auf Tele5 und Kabel1 als Verbindungsshow zwischen den einzelnen Serien wie PowerRanger, Galaxy Ranger, Bravestar, Killertomatoes, Captain Planet etc pp.

BimBamBino, Mönsch! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_ich fühle mich wirklich so alt_
Edit: 25


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Ich schätz Nox mal auf ende 20 ^^
dieser BimBamBino erinenrt mich übrigens irgendwie an Vampy^^


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Aber ich kann es nicht zuordnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noxiel ich denke wir könnten in einem ähnlichen Alter sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

25??? Nox du bist "bloß" 6 Jahre älter als ich Oo


----------



## Melih (30. März 2009)

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, das manchmal der unterschied zum Anime und zum Manga einer "Serie" gravierend ist?
Hab vorhin Strawberry Panic manga gelesen, und es ist fast schon so ls ob es eine andere Geschichte ist.
Im Manga sind die Charaktere sogar anders drauf als im Anime (Shizuma ist im Anime ziemlich depresiv und im Manga ist die immer Fröhlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und im Manga sind sehr viele Stellen die nicht im Anime enthalten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

6 jahre können der entwicklung eines mediums enorm viel sein, wenn mn bedenkt wie schnell sich die dinge heute entwickeln, ist es klar, dass §unsere jugend " ganz andere Dinge kennt.  durch den doch noch kleinen altersunterscied zwischen nox und dir kennt er eben auch alles was in unsere jugend entstandt^^ Nox hatte, denke ich mal keine pokemon karten in der grundschule °.^


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen, das manchmal der unterschied zum Anime und zum Manga einer "Serie" gravierend ist?
> Hab vorhin Strawberry Panic manga gelesen, und es ist fast schon so ls ob es eine andere Geschichte ist.
> Im Manga sind die Charaktere sogar anders drauf als im Anime (Shizuma ist im Anime ziemlich depresiv und im Manga ist die immer Fröhlich
> 
> ...



Black Cat
Rosario + Vampire
oder einfach alle animes die früher enden als der manga^^ Fma z.b


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2009)

Hmm, ok ich werd bald 22 also da ist nicht viel dazwischen.


Oh ja, Pokemonkarten. Daran kann ich mich noch errinnern. Waren schon zu alt dafür haben uns aber was cooles ausgedacht. Haben angefangen damit zu handeln und so hatte die gesamte Klasse zusammen sehr viel. Habe die dann von einer Anhöhe runtergeworfen und zugesehen wie sich die Kleinen darum geprügelt habe. Eine der besten Pausen meines Lebens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Black Cat
> Rosario + Vampire
> oder einfach alle animes die früher enden als der manga^^ Fma z.b


bei fma war ich selbst mal so ungeduldig un hab mir bei wikipedia ( da hatte ich die hälfte der folgens chon gesehen) die restliche story bis zum ende durchgelesen, im vergleich zum manga war mir das zu gravierend(und das ende auch total unbefriedigend) das ich keine weitere folge mehr geguckt hab und den manga von vorne angefangen habe.
dahingehend fand ichd as bei Gantz ziemlich gut gelöst(bis auf die änderung der regeln, die ja komischerweise jetzt auch im manga so sind^^) das es dan halt aufgehört hat mit einem teils offenen ende.

edit: sammelkarten(bildchen) gabs in jeder generation, nur wird das von den älteren heute als komisch angesehen aufgrund modernerer motive die sie nicht verstehen/kennen.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh ja, Pokemonkarten. Daran kann ich mich noch errinnern. Waren schon zu alt dafür haben uns aber was cooles ausgedacht. Haben angefangen damit zu handeln und so hatte die gesamte Klasse zusammen sehr viel. Habe die dann von einer Anhöhe runtergeworfen und zugesehen wie sich die Kleinen darum geprügelt habe. Eine der besten Pausen meines Lebens.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok das is ma geil XD


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, ok ich werd bald 22 also da ist nicht viel dazwischen.
> 
> 
> Oh ja, Pokemonkarten. Daran kann ich mich noch errinnern. Waren schon zu alt dafür haben uns aber was cooles ausgedacht. Haben angefangen damit zu handeln und so hatte die gesamte Klasse zusammen sehr viel. Habe die dann von einer Anhöhe runtergeworfen und zugesehen wie sich die Kleinen darum geprügelt habe. Eine der besten Pausen meines Lebens.
> ...



hab damals alle karten eingetauscht gegen "nützliches" man glaubt gar nicht was man dafür alles bekommen hat .. aber die idee wär n1 gewesen -.- hmm 
giev next one piece :< man ich bin so ungeduldig wenn ich japanisch lesen könnt würd ichs tun :/ schon extra auf englisch umgestiegen um weiter zu lesen ;D


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> giev next one piece :< man ich bin so ungeduldig wenn ich japanisch lesen könnt würd ichs tun :/ schon extra auf englisch umgestiegen um weiter zu lesen ;D


das kenn ich^^
kannst ja jeden dienstag die neuesten spoiler auf http://de.opwiki.org auf deutsch angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Manga-Band 
Japan: 53 
Shonen Jump (Kapitel): 537  <-- da bin ich
Deutschland: 49




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der spoiler ist auch nid weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und englisch kann ich ganz gut ;P


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

das wollt ich damit nicht sagen, aber der spoiler kommt vor dem jeweiligen manga auf english raus, da die crew dort direkt vom japanischen übersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also wenn du bei chap. 537 bist, dann haste doch schon das aktuellste chap, da brauchste nun auch kein japanisch für^^
btw: find ich diese neuerdings try and error kämpfe von ruffy nicht ganz so prickelnd, er soll lieber wieder alle pwnen xD


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

*thema von der klippe schubst* weiß einer wieviele anime episoden soul eater momentan hat?


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *thema von der klippe schubst* weiß einer wieviele anime episoden soul eater momentan hat?


die 50ste wurde grad gesubbed(bzw released^^) und es soll 51 insgesamt werden


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Habe einmal etwas von 53 gelesen, was hoffentlich nicht stimmt oder veraltet ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

okay bin bei 47 hab ich ja nicht mehr viel vor mir


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Habe einmal etwas von 53 gelesen, was hoffentlich nicht stimmt oder veraltet ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ausgehend von nummer 50 sind die 53 folgen gut möglich, 



Spoiler



der kishin dürfte demnächst gekillt werden und ich denke mal für die serie wars das, könnt mir höchstens vorstellen das die weitere story sich um die anderen anhänger von shinigami dreht


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

anime 51
manga 13+

kann also sehr wahrscheinlich sein, dass eine 2te staffel gedreht werden könnte, da in den manga ja auch neue chars implementiert werden =)

Zu Op 



Spoiler



537 hat mich so aufgeregt xD die Transenkönigin...go female hormones... Oo


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Zu Op
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du sagst es xD
hauptsache der andere pimpf wird kein neues mitglied oO


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

wen meinste jetzt genau, glaube ichs tehe gerade auf ner leitung^^ meins 



Spoiler



mr 2 bon Clay?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

der hieß doch Bon Curry?


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

man spoieler doch nicht sonst kriegt nox en anfall^^ 



Spoiler



mhm merke gerade, dass clay en weitbervreiteter name für ihn ist, dachte ich bind er einzige der ihn so nennt^^ nenne ihn so aufrund seiner tf, da er sich imer ändern kann ist er wie lehm,daher clay^^ clay gleich lehm =)


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> man spoieler doch nicht sonst kriegt nox en anfall^^


der war doch nur in Alabaster???

Sagt ma wisst ihr was was ich no id weiss?

ich bin grad ma mit Enys Lobby fertig


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

mhmwarum lieste dann die spoiler? °.^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhmwarum lieste dann die spoiler? °.^


weil ich scheißneugierig bin und ihr einfach eine zu große verlockung für mich einbaut XD


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Spoiler



jupp bein Bon Curry^^ , hät ja aufgrund des großen aquariums in der thousand sunny auf einen fischmenschen als neuen nakama gedacht und da sie ind e rnähe der fischmenscheninsel waren


lord was meinste mit "no id" ? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich wollt grad dem spoiler wiederstehn jetzt hab ich gequotet und seh das ding wieder....
Gott hasst mich -.-


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wollt grad dem spoiler wiederstehn jetzt hab ich gequotet und seh das ding wieder....
> Gott hasst mich -.-


nein ich mag dich


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Und ich glaube nicht an Gott.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein ich mag dich


das lindert den Schmerz!


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Spoiler



glaube nicht, dass bon clay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einsteigen wird, ruffy und er sind zu gute freunde um ein team zu bilden, er wird eher sowas wie vivi bilden und vermutlich in der story immer mal wieder auftauchen. Auch könnte er womöglich eine neue truppe bilden, immerhin hat er jetzt seinen traum erfüllt könnte man sagen. wasmich mich gerade frage, hatte er das aussehen von namy aus dem tb arc oder dem alabaster arc? glaube das war namis gesicht aus dem thrillerbarc, jedoch weiß er gar nicht wie sie aussieht °.^  außer er hat den steckbrief gesehen^^

denke aber auch, dass ein fischmensch kommen wird oder ein tf user mit sowas ind er richtung^^ die frage ist nur was er abdecken soll, sowohl kampf als auch crew ist doch eigetlich besetzt? zudem jedes mal en neuer ´nakama pro arc wäre en bissel viel^^


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2009)

Sollt ihr chatten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sollt ihr chatten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich was verpasst? habe doch nur meine meinung geäußert, ichd achte für sowas ist solch ein thread da °.^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sollt ihr chatten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verzeihung Chef

ich guck gerade den Anime "Goshuushou sama Ninomiya kun" hat zwar nur 12 Folgen ist aber echt nett anzusehn.
Da gehts um Dämonen und Liebe ich editier euch gleich mal was rein ^^

edit: so mal der Inhalt

Dank seiner Schwester ergibt es sich irgendwie, das der Hauptcharacter Shungo mit einem Incubus und einer Sucubus zusammenlebt. Seltsamerweise hat das Sucubus Mädchen Mayu Androphobie (angst vor männern) und so wird von ihrem Bruder (incubus) und Schwester beschlossen das sie fortan jede freie Minute mit Shungo verbringen soll damit sie ihre Angst überwindet, das schliesst auch das schlafen im selben Bett mit ein. Und durch irgendeine seltsame Begebenheit
endet die super reiche und beliebte Vorsitzende des Schuhl Rates, Reika in seinem Haus als live-in Maid.

Zudem hat Mayu einen Traum, sie will mit dem Man in den sie sich verliebt bis an ihr Lebensende zusammenleben, was ein ziehmlich unmöglich sein dürfte, da Sucubus bekanntlicherweise per Kuss dem Männlichen Geschlecht die Lebensenergie entziehen.

Eine herzliche Romance mit viel Ecchi und noch viel mehr seltsamen Situationen.

edit: ich glaub inzwischen hat echt jeder kapiert das ich Ecchi mag XD


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sollt ihr chatten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ehrlich nox, wir diskutieren über animes und das ist doch der sinn hier oder nicht?
ich wette du kannst den spoilern bloß auch nicht widerstehen xD


Spoiler



naja zorro hat ja auch nicht wirklich ne aufgabe an bord, was ich mir noch als mitglid vorstellen könnte, wär eine art spieler/gambler. vielleicht eine art two face (wegen der münze)


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Ha wiederstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt sagt mal was über meinen Animevorschlag *schmoll*


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ha wiederstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kenn ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

ecchi halt lordi^^
ich bin mehr der typ der blut sehen will mit dicker, welt wegbombender action(und vielelicht noch etwas fan service XD ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ecchi halt lordi^^
> ich bin mehr der typ der blut sehen will mit dicker, welt wegbombender action(und vielelicht noch etwas fan service XD )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja so wie Burst Angel halt oder?


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

ka, kenn ich nicht, dachte auch eher an dragonball und *Shoopdawhoop* genkidama^^

edit: achja und gantz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(wegen ersterem und letzteren^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ka, kenn ich nicht, dachte auch eher an dragonball und *Shoopdawhoop* genkidama^^
> 
> edit: achja und gantz
> 
> ...


Super 3 Folgen aufladen und auf 5 min raushauen XD
Ok DB is einfach Kult <3


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Boah, ich wollte nicht...aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen! Aber, obwohl ich mich sträubte...ich habe versagt... Ich bin so ein Looser.
Ich bin eine Schande....

ICH HABE ROSARIO + VAMPIRE geschaut!!! Buhubuhu...

Und Teil 2^^


So viel Ecchi in so kurzer Zeit...


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

lies den manga, der ist nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kapuzimo (30. März 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob für Rosario + Vampire auch eine dritte Staffel geplant ist?^^

mfg


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

xD wie er schon bei Rosario + Vampire Ecchi Schocks bekommt xD


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achtung wer das liest weis wies weitergeht mit one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab euch gewarnt


Spoiler



ja er taucht wieder auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber viel später ca 345

fishmenschen kommen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein grosse panda typ kommt und verstreut alle von ruffis bande üben x kilometer
ruffy landet auf ne insel mit grossen sexy frauen
und erfährt das ace gefangen gehalten wird
und will ihn befreien
geht darum in hoch sicherheits gefängniss
udn boxt sich durch
dort tifft er den buggy und den kerzen heini (mr.3?4?5?^^) die ihm helfen 2 stockwerke tiefer
dann hilft ihm irgendwann mr.2 bon cury
und ruffy kämpft gegen den wärter von impel down
und verliert
und landet in sonem eis ding
und bon cury rettet ihn
und sie flicken ihn wieder zusammen

soo nun bist bei manga 357 angekommen und wartest wie ich auf next


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Boah, ich wollte nicht...aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen! Aber, obwohl ich mich sträubte...ich habe versagt... Ich bin so ein Looser.
> Ich bin eine Schande....
> 
> ICH HABE ROSARIO + VAMPIRE geschaut!!! Buhubuhu...
> ...



ist die sendung gut? kuk ichs mir vlt auch an ;D


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Ich sag nur... Titten, Brüste, Ein Harem voller Verliebten pupertären teenys und Monster...

Nunja, empfehlen will ichs eig. ned, weil er nur bedingt Tiefgang hat. Aber is ganz nett^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

klingt eigentlich ganz doll .. will ein haarem xD und monster sind immer doll


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

minas, das wussten wir doch schon^^ hättest dir mal die anderen spoiler auch durch lesen sollen xD
btw: jetzt wo du es sagst, ich wette pandaman würd ein nakama xD der passt auch als gambler rein weil er ja spielschuden hat^^(bei na schildkröte xD)


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

ich les keine spoiler weil es atm nix zu spoilern gibt ausser du bist japaner dann wärs was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ja den panda voll mies wegen dem kommt nami nimmer vor im manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich les keine spoiler weil es atm nix zu spoilern gibt ausser du bist japaner dann wärs was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


den pandamann mein ich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mein richtig "pandaman"^^ der taucht in jedem arc mindestens einmal irgendwo im hintergrund auf. in den leserbriefe rubriken erzählt oda manchmal von ihm.
und Kuma ist nicht böse , der hat der bande geholfen wenn de es genau betrachtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

und meine nami irgendwohin geschupst -.-
so lieb find ich das nid ;D

aber sie könnten auch tot sein das stimmt auch wieder .. doofe marine :/ mag die jungs nid


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

Aaaaah, schon wieder fertig mit Naruto und jetzt muss man wieder warten. 

Warum? WARUM!  WAAAAAAAAARUM!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist echt intressant der neue Band. Naruto wird zwar immer etwas schlauer aber naja, lässt immer noch zu wünschen übrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer hätte das gedacht, Naruto und Wind. Ich finde es aber echt gut wie viele langsam begriffen haben das man Naruto das ganze einfache rst mal zeigen muss damit er es kapiert und nicht einfach nur erklären. Über Akazuki erfähr man auch etwas mehr aber an dem was ich bis jetzt so gehört hatte über diesen band gehört hatte, dachte ich es würde etwas mehr erklärt werden. DIe Fähigkeiten hat man auch nicht gesehen, bis auf die die man sowieso schon kannte. Aber im grossen und ganzen ein genialer Manga. Hat mir echt Spass gemacht zu lesen. Aber jetzt muss man ja wieder warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> achtung wer das liest weis wies weitergeht mit one piece
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein post bezug sich auf das neuste chapter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lese jede woche das neuste, bin also auch top informiert, habe auch in in op yelllow reingeschnuppert, also ind er hand gehapt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Qonix schrieb:


> Aaaaah, schon wieder fertig mit Naruto und jetzt muss man wieder warten.
> 
> Warum? WARUM!  WAAAAAAAAARUM!!!
> 
> ...



OO in deutschland hat naruto erst jetzt erkannt, das sein element wind ist?? dann kannste dich aj richtig auf die nächsten bände freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

Das tue ich eigentlich bei allem was ich lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> OO in deutschland hat naruto erst jetzt erkannt, das sein element wind ist?? dann kannste dich aj richtig auf die nächsten bände freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist eigentlich sein zweites element? sasuke hat ja feuer un blitz.
gegen blitz hat naruto nun das schuriken aber was macht er gegen das feuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: 5te Pk grad hinter mich gebracht und erleichtert wie sau xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

one piece > bleech > naruto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find naruto ist so ah ich bin zu schwach mom brb lernen .. ah nun bin ich stärker 
und mag den kampfsyl im gezeichneten nid wirklich
aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will mir als next noch soul eater ankuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

neue one pice spoiler bilder sind draußen ^^

edit: Ist das etwa Nami?oO 



Spoiler



verarscht minas xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

:< die bilder kenn ich schon
und nami wird nicht auftauchen bevor ruffy entlich ace befreit der penner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

aber mal ernst, ist das ruffy in weiblich? haare und narbe passen ja oO


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber mal ernst, ist das ruffy in weiblich? haare und narbe passen ja oO


du machst dir grad feinde das is dir schon klar oder :<


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

das versteh ich nich? ist ja nicht so das das was zur story aussagt, könnt ja auch aus der coverstory sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

mhm ich stelle mal 2 theorien auf =)

ERste, eher unwahrshceinlich 



Spoiler



ruffy mit females hormones Oo xD



2te es ist..



Spoiler



es ist dadan, dier person welche vom bürgermeister des windmühlendorfs genannt wurde.


 möglciherweise hat ruffy deswegen auch diese narbe, als ziechen des mutes usw um genau wie siehe spoierl zu sein..großes vorbild so wie shanks =)

könnt ja disutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das versteh ich nich? ist ja nicht so das das was zur story aussagt, könnt ja auch aus der coverstory sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie soll das ruffy sein -.-
nur weil se ne narbe hat heisst das doch gar nix

das bild schaut aber wie impel down aus .. und somit tadaa irgend ne gefängniss tussi oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie soll das ruffy sein -.-
> nur weil se ne narbe hat heisst das doch gar nix
> 
> das bild schaut aber wie impel down aus .. und somit tadaa irgend ne gefängniss tussi oder so
> ...


warum spoilert ihr mir im grunde eigendlich das ganze one piece zeug -.- warumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

damit du mal weiterliest !
lern englisch und ab nach 357 mit dir !


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

hat sich überhaupt wer meine vermutung durchgelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

habse mir durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das mit den hormonen dacht ich auch erst, aber das passt dann doch i-wie nicht xD
bei dadan steh ich grad aufn schlauch, aber ich würd denken das sie irgend ne verwandschaftliche beziehung zu ruffy hat, wer sonst ist noch so blöd und verpasst sich selbst ne narbe xD 
gedankenblitz: tochter von shanks? oO


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören darüber zu quatschen.


Der deutsche Manga ist bei der Thriller Dark. Bis dahin kann man reden und den rest könnt ihr per PM diskutieren.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> damit du mal weiterliest !
> lern englisch und ab nach 357 mit dir !


ayay mein Käptn!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören darüber zu quatschen.
> 
> 
> Der deutsche Manga ist bei der Thriller Dark. Bis dahin kann man reden und den rest könnt ihr per PM diskutieren.


/sign!


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> hat sich überhaupt wer meine vermutung durchgelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo aber ok 1. kann evtl sein wenn die in impel down ihn falsch zusammengeflickt haben *g*
glaub ich aber nicht ..

2. was für eine?^^

ich glaub das ist einfach ein girl .. gibt so viele nebenrollen die 1-2ma auftauchen fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da ruffy ja nen vather hat den man nie siet (d.dragon) könnte es sein das es seine schwester ist. (glaub ich auch nid)
oder wie stereo meint die tocher von shanks (wobei der ausser saufen ja nid wirklich viel macht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man ganz genau hinschaut ist ja der grossetyp (wächter) dabei + die torwächterin


also ich bleib dabei she is just a girl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören darüber zu quatschen.
> 
> 
> Der deutsche Manga ist bei der Thriller Dark. Bis dahin kann man reden und den rest könnt ihr per PM diskutieren.



erst? zum glück les ich den englischen ...
wobei ich den anime auch gern weitersehen würd
find den nämlich doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn bücher besser sind (spannende zugfahrt und so)


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> habse mir durchgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Minastirit schrieb:


> jo aber ok 1. kann evtl sein wenn die in impel down ihn falsch zusammengeflickt haben *g*
> glaub ich aber nicht ..
> 
> 2. was für eine?^^
> ...



mhm dadan spielte im moment tatsächlich noch keine wichtige rolle, sie wurde auch erst ein einzigesmal erwähnt, als ruffy das kopfgeld von 300 mille bekommen hat, da meinte auch der bürgermeister dass alle 3 generationen der waren es d. doer monkeys..ach egal jedes falls sind alle 3 generationen verstorben und danahch fragte er ob dadan schond avonw eiß,,,glaube das war 45

zu shanks..naja außer saufen, ist er mal eben  einer der 4 stärksten piraten geworden und hat sich mit white beart angelegt, zudem wolte er, dass ace nicht gegen marshall d teach kämpft, weil er wusste das ace verlieren würde, der junge hat sheinbar mehr ahung als alle anderen piraten, aristokraten etc^^

hoffe das das mädel ne größere rolle bekommt..dadan könnte auch gut ne schwester sein, wäre sogar gut möglich, da garp ebenfalls beid er marine ist und als legendär gilt, und wenn schon ace und ruffy so versaut worden sind, muss ja wenigsten eine sein erbe fortführen^^

und zu Ruffys Vater aka Dragon weiß man ja auchs chon mehr und man hat ihn auch schon des öfteren gesehen =)


@ Qonix

Sorry, man merkt vllt das Op mein lieblingsmanga °.^  werde aber aufhören damit, will dir ja nicht die ganze vorfreude nehmen =)..wir bräuchten en manga unterforum für one piece.....nox!!!!!


----------



## Noxiel (31. März 2009)

So seh ich aus! Hört ihr mal lieber auf zu spoilern.


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

mhm zufall das du innerhalb der nächsten 11 min reingeguckt hast? bekommt ihr irgetnwie ne pm wenn eurer name doer sowas ind er art erähnt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nrgs im mai kommt p 50 raus oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

Jup, kommt es. Und dann erst im August oder September der Nächste.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

yay ein subbed soul eater 51 gefunden


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

sry für doppelpost aber ich mach hier mal einen epic spoiler für soul eater 51 (wenn ihr den lest versaut ihr euch episode 51 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Spoiler



maka is ne waffe! ne sense! ne üble sense! ne so üble sense, dass sie fast damit den kishin umhaut [sub]was sie auch schafft aber nich als sense[/sub] und sie weiß iwas was dem kishin nicht gefällt, der dreht dann völlig durch oO nur leider labert die website mist und ich weiß net was das wort heißt


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Von wo bekommste die Souleater-Folgen her? Ich komm einfach nicht über 28!


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

myvideo geht bis 50 english subbed, 51 von ner speziellen seite die alle folgen unsubbed hat


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2009)

Hab neulich nachdem ich mich von Elfen Lied hatte packen lassen mit Erschrecken festgestellt dass die verdammte Serie nur 13 Folgen hat (-.-)

Was kann man noch empfehlen? Naruto hatte ich bis Folge 12X geschaut. aber ist länger her und will mal was neues :>

Wie is Death Note? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2009)

Death Note ist brilliant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Manga von Elfenlied ist noch länger.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

deathnote ist bis zu ehm dem tod von einer person *jaja blub*
echt hammer
also teil 1
+ da wo misa misa mitmacht

teil 3 find ich bisle verkakt

bleech kuk ich mit atm noch an
+ das übliche southpark (folge 13xx sind die hmm fehlen die letzten 10 folgen :<)
+ onepiece hals das manga am lesen da die deuschen so langsam sind ich würds ja übersetzten aber gibt keiner der mir so wichtig wär das ich es tun würd. *ätsch* + wer nid englisch kann ist selber schuld
den anime würd ich zwar gern weiter kuken aber der hängt auch irgendwie fest ..

noch nen anime wär was aber wei im moment nicht welcher ..
und nein naruto kuk ich nicht weiter find den doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2009)

Hmm...Death Note ist zumindest...interessant
Aber irgendwie auch mies, nicht jeder Verbrecher hat den Tod verdient...whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab was zu gucken XD
Gibts das eig auch auf Deutsch oder nur auf Japanisch mit Subs?

EDIT:
Gefundet :>


----------



## Valnir Aesling (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und meine nami irgendwohin geschupst -.-
> so lieb find ich das nid ;D
> 
> aber sie könnten auch tot sein das stimmt auch wieder .. doofe marine :/ mag die jungs nid



Nico robin is doch eh viel besser oder vivi...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (31. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm...Death Note ist zumindest...interessant
> Aber irgendwie auch mies, nicht jeder Verbrecher hat den Tod verdient...whatever
> 
> 
> ...



Light ist ja auch krank. du musst nicht mit dem Protagonisten einer meinung sein der Protagonist ist kein Held...


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Nico robin is doch eh viel besser oder vivi...



vivi kommt nur teilweise vor .. prinzessinnen sind wiso nid so mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nico ist nunja ..
find nami hat einfach geilere haare + das tattoo gefällt mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aso ich find nami die beste von den girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ruffy >  zorro > Chopper > franky > sanji > sogeking (*g*) > lysop ..

nico hat einfach ne geniale rolle find ich das sie sich für ihre freunde opfern will u.s.w (und nein das sollte man in der deuschen auch schon wissen)
aber nami gefällt mir von den sprüchen und dem aussehen einfach mehr

das mit l wollt ich nid umgedingt spoilern .. aber kira musste ihn töten weil er wusste wer er war. und somit den plan verteieln hätte können ..
ausserdem hat er misa misa bondage style gefesselt .. (das arme girl ..)


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2009)

One Piece:


Spoiler



es ist doch nicht zu glauben, die frau ist tatsächlich ruffy auf hormonen wegen der heilung xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

wtf? ... /cry


Spoiler



soll die dicke tussi in anfassen und nen mann machen kann die ja ganz leicht


----------



## LordofDemons (31. März 2009)

scheiß spoilerei -.-


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

damm ich bin gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mhm schade meine andere theorie hat mir besser gefallen^^ 

aso op^^

shanks > Ruffy > Ace > Nami > Pauly > Brook =)


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Aaah hab grade die letzte Folge von Soul Eater geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich gibts irgendwann ne zweite Staffel.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Gibts jetzt Episode 51 schon mit Subs?


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt Episode 51 schon mit Subs?



Jo mit englischem sub


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Gut schau ich mir gleich an.
Edit: Da hätte man, aber noch eine 52. Episode machen können.


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gut schau ich mir gleich an.
> Edit: Da hätte man, aber noch eine 52. Episode machen können.



Joa ich hoffe mal auf ne zweite Staffel und darauf, dass der Manga besser ist.^^


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Nach dem Anime werde ich mir vielleicht mal das kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

nur 3200 yen..geht ha noch bissel unter 30 euro Oo hat die wii keinen regioncode?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nach dem Anime werde ich mir vielleicht mal das kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie willstn du da durchs menü kommen?

try ´n error?


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

zocke gerade soul ester battle resonance auf meienr psp =) am afang musste man sich kurz durch textfelder klciken..ka awas da stand habe aber scheinbar imer richtig ausgewählt^^ das menü hingegen ist auf englisch, bzw die überkategorieen, eine möglichkeit der englsichen textwiedergabe konte ich noch nicht finden, der text im adventure mode ist auch auf japnsich, vom ding klppt es also sehr gut, wobei das wii spiel wahrscheinlich mehr wert auf story als auf prügelei liegt =)


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

ist das auf wii denn mehr oder weniger englisch? muss man sich das importieren? hab hier ne wii stehen und kein gutes spiel^^


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab hier ne wii stehen und kein gutes spiel^^



xD genau meine situation^^


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> xD genau meine situation^^



<-- psp   ps3 besitzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genugn gute spiele gespielt und gehabt °.^ und immer noch hab^^ zum wii spiel kann ich leider nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Welcher ist der aktuelle _deutsche_ Naruto-band bei Carlsen?
Ist das die 35?


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Rodney du langweiler, sag bloß du bist nicht einer von den Animefreaks die nur für den Mist Japanisch lernen O.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist ja fast so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Death Note Folge 22 - Check o.0


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

ja ist er =)

Rodney du langweiler, sag bloß du bist nicht einer von den Animefreaks die nur für den Mist Japanisch lernen O.O   
Bist ja fast so wie ich 

btw. Death Note Folge 22 - Check o.0


Englisch ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber hgast recht werde wwohl bald mit japanisch anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Japanisch?
Um Gottes Willen, nein!

Ich will das Buch, den Manga in der Hand haben.
Einen Manga auf dem Bildschirm kann ich überhauptnicht brauchen. Und das sind die japanischen und englischen immer.
Und selbst wenn es sie hier gedruckt gäbe - niemals würde ich sie mir kaufen.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ich schaue einfach solange Animes mit englischen Subs bis ich japanisch kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schaue einfach solange Animes mit englischen Subs bis ich japanisch kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein guter Plan.. genau an dem versuche ich mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schaue einfach solange Animes mit englischen Subs bis ich japanisch kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weisst schon das in  Subs keinen wörtliche übersetzung herrscht sondern nur de Bedeutung die gleiche ist meine Güte bist du naiv...


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Japanisch?
> Um Gottes Willen, nein!
> 
> Ich will das Buch, den Manga in der Hand haben.
> ...



amazon import???^^ mind 1 mal im monat schickt mir amazon was^^ wenn auch nur uk oder us imports^^


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> amazon import???^^ mind 1 mal im monat schickt mir amazon was^^ wenn auch nur uk oder us imports^^




Geh WEG mit dem Satanszeuch!


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

es gibt en manga der nennt sich Japanisch für Manga-Fans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> es gibt en manga der nennt sich Japanisch für Manga-Fans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lernt man da echt Japanisch?^^


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Lernt man da echt Japanisch?^^



die alphabete kanji und so sätze die du imer mal brauchen sitten und eben typisch japansiche manga wörter =) befasst sich eben nicht wie die meisten größeren teile mit der höheren sprache sondern eher mit der zwischenmenschlichen sprache =)


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> die alphabete kanji und so sätze die du imer mal brauchen sitten und eben typisch japansiche manga wörter =) befasst sich eben nicht wie die meisten größeren teile mit der höheren sprache sondern eher mit der zwischenmenschlichen sprache =)




Ach naja ich hab ja noch meinen Japanischtrainer von Pons xD


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das in  Subs keinen wörtliche übersetzung herrscht sondern nur de Bedeutung die gleiche ist meine Güte bist du naiv...


Naja einzelne Sachen lerne ich schon. Es war aber auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja einzelne Sachen lerne ich schon. Es war aber auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.




Ok na dann^^ Japanisch ist schwerer als englsich da du zusätzlich noch auf ne andere Schrift ausweichen musst, habe schon viele leute erlebt die denken sie sehen sich animes mit subs an und können dann japanisch xD

erinnert ich dann immer an die kleinen Kinder: hey ich kann schon englisch: My Name is Marc Oliver
und wenn du dann fragst, why you share this fucking information with me versteht dich keiner
aberr überall rumprahlen mann könne perfekt englisch weil se in der schule Apple, Juice und Cock gerlernt ham...


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

habe bis jetzt ein wort durch animes wirklich gelernt..und das war rakete^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> habe bis jetzt ein wort durch animes wirklich gelernt..und das war rakete^^




mein erstes war aishiteru lol


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Und meins war Hai o.0


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und meins war Hai o.0




bye-nee ! xD


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> mein erstes war aishiteru lol



uff mom..hieß das irgetnwas mit ich mag dich oder ich liebe dich..oder ich bin ich dich verliebt?? glaube ich liebe dich^^ achja natürlich auch noch guten appetitt^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> uff mom..hieß das irgetnwas mit ich mag dich oder ich liebe dich..oder ich bin ich dich verliebt?? glaube ich liebe dich^^ achja natürlich auch noch guten appetitt^^




ich liebe dich wars^^


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ich liebe dich wars^^



daiski heißt doch auch ich liebe dich oder? oO


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> daiski heißt doch auch ich liebe dich oder? oO




ja aber freundschaftlich gemeint Daiski sag man zuu Freundinnen. Mäner unter sich tun das ja eher nicht oder zu seinen Eltern. Jemanden mit dem man sich gut versteht.

Aishiteru ist da schon spezieller auf Partnerschaft ausgelegt.


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ja aber freundschaftlich gemeint Daiski sag man zuu Freundinnen. Mäner unter sich tun das ja eher nicht oder zu seinen Eltern. Jemanden mit dem man sich gut versteht.
> 
> Aishiteru ist da schon spezieller auf Partnerschaft ausgelegt.



Und wo hast du japanisch gelernt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und wo hast du japanisch gelernt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kanns  noch nich perfekt bin aber dabei es Japan tauglich zu machen da ich gerne dorthin auswandern würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich besuche unter der Woche einen Japanisch Kurs der durch meine Bildungskasse bezahlt wird und für to go  Hör-Lernprogramme und komme damit gut zurecht.

Natürlich zuhause auch noch viel auf Japanisch schreiben, weil es nur lesen zu können nützt nicht viel du musst es auch auuswendig schreiben können wenn du verstehst.

Das Problem bei der Japanischen Schrift ist zudem noch das Manche Zeichen sehr viele Bedeutungen haben und du über Zusammenhänge nachdenken must aber durch Praxis lernt man am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Ich kanns  noch nich perfekt bin aber dabei es Japan tauglich zu machen da ich gerne dorthin auswandern würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm ich würde auch gerne tierisch gerne Japanisch lernen. Hab zwar diesen ollen PONS trainer hier rumliegen aber der bringt es nicht so wirklich. Auswandern nach Japan möchte ich bisher nicht unbedingt aber einmal möchte ich da mindestens Urlaub machen oderso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Naruto-Kun!
Das kann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ich fand' die Naruto-Anemies auch so gruselig, da hat's mir nach zwei Folgen gelangt.
Die deutschen sind... reden wir nicht drüber.
Der Anime kommt einfach nicht im Ansatz an den Manga ran. Punkt.


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Kumpel hat da 7 Monate gelebt (Ausland"jahr"), der kanns jetzt perfekt (und ist nichtmal Mangafreak O.O) xD

Mich interessiert es nicht so sehr, schaus aber trotzdem lieber auf Japanisch mit Subs weil ich diese japanischen Wortlaute und so mag. Grade wenn Weiber ausrasten. Light-sanaaaaaauuuuuuuasdaasdmnashfasüfhkaspfkpashgpasshgasbhgkpashkpügakpgkpbhp...usw
. und dann sprechen se weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (1. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm ich würde auch gerne tierisch gerne Japanisch lernen. Hab zwar diesen ollen PONS trainer hier rumliegen aber der bringt es nicht so wirklich. Auswandern nach Japan möchte ich bisher nicht unbedingt aber einmal möchte ich da mindestens Urlaub machen oderso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Erkundige dich einfach mal über Japanisch Kurse (nicht irgendwelche schon gute) in deiner Nähe die preislich erschwinglich sind. für junge enschen in der Ausbildung durch staatliche fördergelder ür Bildung habe ich es sogar komplett umsonst bekommen.

In sachen Bildunsförderung gibt es viele Dinge die man machen kann man muss sich nur erkundigen.^^

@Falathrim: Japanische Frauenstimmen klingen schon toll da hast du recht^^


----------



## sTereoType (1. April 2009)

mein erstes wort war "baka" xD
ich würd auch gern mal nach japan, aber nicht dort leben.
im urlaub schön in de heiße quelle gehen, ein bisschen durch fetten technoclubs gehen und abends ne geisha aufs zimmer holen xD(das mit der geisha war spaß, bin ja nicht krösus^^)
viel lieber würde ich in südkorea wohnen. da ist selbst im schäbigsten apartment oder mietwohnung automatische ne 100 mbit dsl-leitung standard.
und das im vergleich zu dt wo man jetzt den plan gemacht hat das jeder bürger bis 2018 ne 50 mbit leitung haben soll...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Naja man muss wissen woran man ist.

Ich ziehe sicherlich nicht dahin weil ich denke das dort Eng bekleidete Parungswillige und rosa grün blauhaarige
Schulmädchen rumlaufen die nur auf mich warten und den ganzen Tag Games mit mir zocken.

Die Realität sieht anders aus, in Südostasien sind die Menschenrechte weitaus schlechter als bei uns.
zusätzlich hat Japan In Tokio und Osaka Umgebung eine Überpopulation an Menschen dass wie folgt aussieht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtDOhztAHOk

Man darf sich keine Traumwelt vorträumen, denn dann wird man schnell enttäuscht.

Ich will nach Japan weil dort die Menschen noch familiärer sind. Man sieh sich mal auf unseren Strassen um
Jeder Mensch versucht die anderen zu meiden und bloß nicht in Kontakt miteinanader treten. am besten Sturmhaube und und Helm auf und so durch die Welt. In Japn sind die Menschen noch herzlicher.

Die Japanische Ahnen Religion hat mir auch immer sehr zugesagt da sie reele verstorbene Helden anbeten und nicht überdimensionale Götter Lazer pew pews. Auch die Tiere werden in Japan geschätzt und natürlich auch die Pflanzenwelt
da alles ein Teil der Welt ist auf der wir leben und wir sollten sie nicht zerstören denn wir sind auch nur zu Gast.
Was mich an anderen Religionen stört ist dass der Mmensch als Ebenbild Gottes dargestellt wird und onnehin der übelste Pwnzer ist und alle anderen sich ihm zu unterwerfen haben.

zusätzlich gefällt mir die Landschaft die Vom Kirschblütenregen im Frühjahr bis zu den Schönen Buchten geht.

Natürlich interessiere ich mich auch sehr für die Subkulturen die es in Japan gibt wie beispielsweise Otakus
und die Anime/Manga Szene allgemein.


Deswegen ist Japan einen Versuch für mich wert dort glücklich zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Meinen Segen hast du Valnir, viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin hast du keine Rosarote Brille auf...aber ich weiß nicht ob du nicht vielleicht trotzdem enttäuscht wirst :/

@Manga/Anime:
Ich weiß jetzt was Minas damit meinte, als er sagte dass es ohne eine bestimmte Person blöd wird...ohne L kann ih mir des schlecht vorstellen des ganze -.-


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

nennt man den drill der eigenen kinder bis hin zum selbstmord also jetzt schon familiär ?oO
soweit ich das mit bekomme ist japan schon stark westlich orientiert(außer vielelicht in den ländlichen regionen, aber sowas kann mand ann auch in deutschland finden)
sicherlich bietet japan seinen eigenen flair, aber in zeiten von globalisierung darfst du nicht erwarten das du etwas wirklich neues in einem anderem land wiederfindest.
außer aufgrund von vielelicht schlechter arbeitsmarktsituation könnt ich mir nicht vorstellen in ein anderes land zu gehen. mit gold gepflasterte wege gibt es nirgends wo mehr. man merkts sogar amerika an das es immer mehr absinkt, immerhin haben wir ihnen die wirtschaftskrise zu verdanken >.<(aber das ist ein anders thema)
aber wer bin ich schon, dass man auf mein geschwätz was geben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Wie kommt man darauf, einfach mal nach Japan auszuwandern? In welchem Alter hast du das beschlossen und wie stellst du dir das mit einem Beruf vor? Würde mich schon sehr interessieren in wie weit sowas realisierbar ist. Und wie siehts mit deinen Freunden und deiner Familie aus?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nennt man den drill der eigenen kinder bis hin zum selbstmord also jetzt schon familiär ?oO
> soweit ich das mit bekomme ist japan schon stark westlich orientiert(außer vielelicht in den ländlichen regionen, aber sowas kann mand ann auch in deutschland finden)
> sicherlich bietet japan seinen eigenen flair, aber in zeiten von globalisierung darfst du nicht erwarten das du etwas wirklich neues in einem anderem land wiederfindest.
> außer aufgrund von vielelicht schlechter arbeitsmarktsituation könnt ich mir nicht vorstellen in ein anderes land zu gehen. mit gold gepflasterte wege gibt es nirgends wo mehr. man merkts sogar amerika an das es immer mehr absinkt, immerhin haben wir ihnen die wirtschaftskrise zu verdanken >.<(aber das ist ein anders thema)
> ...



leute die ihre Kinder quälen sind kranke Leute und die gibt es leider überall auf de Welt.^^

Was du jetzt Ansprichst ist der Arbeitsmarkt.
Ja du hat recht in Japan  ist es nicht leicht einen Job zu finden der dich auch noch gut finanziert.
Ich mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Informationstechnologen und werde die auch abschließen
habe mir aber nie vorgenommen als programmierer zu arbeiten.

ich war immer schon ein Kämpfer und habe mich durch die Welt geboxt war ein schwieriges Kind
musste 3 mal die Schule wechseln nun stehe ich Nächstes Jahr da mit nem Titel Vor meinem Namen
Ing.Pichler jaa...

Auf Arbeit auf Lebenszeit habe ich keine Lust trotzdem habe ich eine Ausbildung im Computerbereich angefangen da diese viele Wege bereithält. Beispielsweise:
Gaming Branche wie Spieletester,Spieleentwickler,Graphik Designer, Programmierer
Computer Reperatur und Montur das ich ich halt eine Grundlage besitze.

Dass es mir Wirtschaftlich gsehen eher schlechter geht in dem Land ist mir klar
doch ich bin ein recht bescheidener Mensch der sein Leben genießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
@Kangrim:*
Den Wunsche hege ich schon seit knapp 3 Jahren bin jetzt 16 werde aber demächst 17
Natürlich habe ich mir das gut überlegt aber ich halte es hier einfach nicht mehr aus 
Familie habe ich onehin nurmehr meine Mutter da mein Vater nach der Geburt abgehauen ist
und Geschwister habe ich keine. Zum rest der Familie habe ich keine enge Verbindung da wir 
weiter weg von denen wohnen.

und von meinen paar Freunden muss ich mich wohl verabschieden..


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

16 fast 17...naja, mal sehen was sich so ergibt. Ich werd demnächst 18 und grinse über die Vorhaben die ich lange vorhatte früher...aber eins kann ich dir versprechen:
In Japan wirst du ohne wirklich, wirklich gute Ausbildung keine Chance haben. Der Arbeitsmarkt ist in Deutschland hart, aber in Japan ist er mörderisch. Unsereiner staunt bei einem Abi, das mit 1,2 bestanden wurde, ganz zu schweigen von 1,0 (was meine beiden Cousinen haben, nur zum Thema Leistungsdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), was in Japan bestaunt wird ist ein Abschluss vergleichbar mit 0,7 in Deutschland (Ja das gibts wirklich)...da sind Fehler in Prüfungen mit einer 1- statt ner 1 schon ein Bestrafungsgrund...und ohne Studium...naja


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 16 fast 17...naja, mal sehen was sich so ergibt. Ich werd demnächst 18 und grinse über die Vorhaben die ich lange vorhatte früher...aber eins kann ich dir versprechen:
> In Japan wirst du ohne wirklich, wirklich gute Ausbildung keine Chance haben. Der Arbeitsmarkt ist in Deutschland hart, aber in Japan ist er mörderisch. Unsereiner staunt bei einem Abi, das mit 1,2 bestanden wurde, ganz zu schweigen von 1,0 (was meine beiden Cousinen haben, nur zum Thema Leistungsdruck
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe doch ne hohe Ausbildung ich bin Mister Ingenieur! na gut in nem Jahr erst aber trotzdem..


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Ich habe doch ne hohe Ausbildung ich bin Mister Ingenieur! na gut in nem Jahr erst aber trotzdem..


aber ohen hochschulabschluss oder? und wie gesagt, der leistungsdruck in der schule ist schon sehr hoch. es heißt entweder ganz oder garnichts. heißt ohen perfekten abschluss brauchst du dich nicht für höhere positionen bewerben, hart aber wahr.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Naja man muss wissen woran man ist.
> 
> Ich ziehe sicherlich nicht dahin weil ich denke das dort Eng bekleidete Parungswillige und rosa grün blauhaarige
> Schulmädchen rumlaufen die nur auf mich warten und den ganzen Tag Games mit mir zocken.



könnte mir vorstellen dass so einige japanerinnen die schnauze voll von "kleinen schw..." haben und du als großer weiser mann würdest da doch gerade recht kommen ;D



Valnir schrieb:


> Die Realität sieht anders aus, in Südostasien sind die Menschenrechte weitaus schlechter als bei uns.
> zusätzlich hat Japan In Tokio und Osaka Umgebung eine Überpopulation an Menschen dass wie folgt aussieht:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtDOhztAHOk
> 
> Man darf sich keine Traumwelt vorträumen, denn dann wird man schnell enttäuscht.



das vid ist geil^^ geil sind auch die überdemensionalen zebrastreifen in tokio xD




Valnir schrieb:


> Ich will nach Japan weil dort die Menschen noch familiärer sind. Man sieh sich mal auf unseren Strassen um
> Jeder Mensch versucht die anderen zu meiden und bloß nicht in Kontakt miteinanader treten. am besten Sturmhaube und und Helm auf und so durch die Welt. In Japn sind die Menschen noch herzlicher.



Oo...ich weis ja net ob du schonmal da warst oder nicht..aber angesichts ihrer kultur und mentalität wirste häufiger auf eine mauer stoßen als hier..und dann auch noch als "gaijin" und da wäre noch die sache mit "individuum<>gesellschaft"..alles für die gesellschaft..du selbst bist unwichtig...wem der gedanke gefällt..:/



Valnir schrieb:


> Die Japanische Ahnen Religion hat mir auch immer sehr zugesagt da sie reele verstorbene Helden anbeten und nicht überdimensionale Götter Lazer pew pews.



und was ist mit unseren jesus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Valnir schrieb:


> Auch die Tiere werden in Japan geschätzt und natürlich auch die Pflanzenwelt
> da alles ein Teil der Welt ist auf der wir leben und wir sollten sie nicht zerstören denn wir sind auch nur zu Gast.



außer dem walen..das sind für die japaner außerirdisches essen, deswegen darf man sie auch ausrotten xD




Valnir schrieb:


> Was mich an anderen Religionen stört ist dass der Mmensch als Ebenbild Gottes dargestellt wird und onnehin der übelste Pwnzer ist und alle anderen sich ihm zu unterwerfen haben.



sich von irgendsonem kaiser unterwerfen lassen ist auch nicht gerade ne option..hier haste wenigstens keinen menschen der wirklich "eindeutig" über dir steht





Valnir schrieb:


> Deswegen ist Japan einen Versuch für mich wert dort glücklich zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hf gl^^


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

umm mal wieder btt zu kommen:
habe grad die vorletzte und letzte folge von ranma 1/2 gesehen. also das ende ist ja mal total unbefriedigent >.<


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Keine sorge ich versuche schon ne 1.0 zu schaffen stereo ich lerne eh fleißig.

@Ren: 

News:  Wal Aliens werden in unsere Meere teleportiert, durch ihre fette masse verdrängeen sie das wasser um sich herum und japan geht unter^^


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Keine sorge ich versuche schon ne 1.0 zu schaffen stereo ich lerne eh fleißig.
> 
> @Ren:
> 
> News:  Wal Aliens werden in unsere Meere teleportiert, durch ihre fette masse verdrängeen sie das wasser um sich herum und japan geht unter^^


wichtig ist z was für nem abschluss halt die 1.0 gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten: wale gehören doch zu den zyzipoden und tanzen eigentlich im mondschloss, bestes beispiel Wilsiak xD


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Ingenieur? Ohne Diplom bzw. Hochschule?

Vergiss es :/
Vor dem Auswandern lieber noch Abi nachholen und Studium reinschieben, klappt dann ja noch relativ zeitig...und dann kannst du darüber nachdenken, ob du wirklich nach Japan willst oder nicht doch Menschen findest, die dich hier halten. Das leben ist nicht so scheiße, wie es in der Pubertät wirken kann. Das weiß ich auch bnoch nicht so lange, aber es ist so.
Das Leben ist hart und unfair. Aber es hält immer mal Überraschungen bereit, zu wem es das ist ;D


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das Leben ist hart und unfair. Aber es hält immer mal Überraschungen bereit, zu wem es das ist ;D


Ich sag immer , das leben ist zu allen gleich scheiße, bloß manche können drüber lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder auch es hängt alles von der eigenen betrachtungsweise ab. ich z.b. habs nicht eilig mit stebren, aber hey, wenn so weit ist weiß ich wenigstens was danach kommt^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. April 2009)

Sry, dass ich das Thema nochmal aufgreife, aber das interresiert mich wirklich.

@Valnir
Du hast mit 18 dann einen Ing. Titel? Woher bekommst du den? Bist du irgendwie ein Wunderkind, das mit 14 schon in Hochschulvorlesungen sitzt und mit 18 seine Diplomarbeit schreibt? Andere studieren über 5 Jahre um dann mit 25 diesen Abschluss zu bekommen. Oder habe ich was nicht mitbekommen und jeder FOS-Absolvent darf sich heute Ing. nennen?


----------



## Noxiel (2. April 2009)

Müsst ihr das wirklich einem ultimativen Manga / Anime Thread erörtern? 
.
.
.
ich will's nur wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2009)

vlt ist er ja eine mange figur ehm und die werden nie über 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach ja es gibt ja keine pm funktion in diesem forum .. schade aber auch

hab mir nun die ersten 10 folgen souleater angekukt .. und finds irgendwie ganz gut .. najo bisle komischer zeichenstyl von gewissen typen aber sonst ganz doll


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> die alphabete kanji und so sätze die du imer mal brauchen sitten und eben typisch japansiche manga wörter =) befasst sich eben nicht wie die meisten größeren teile mit der höheren sprache sondern eher mit der zwischenmenschlichen sprache =)



also das einzige japanische wort das ich kenn ist oneeee-saan was wohl bruder heisst ;P
sonst versuch ich so gut wie möglich bei englisch zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also das einzige japanische wort das ich kenn ist oneeee-saan was wohl bruder heisst ;P
> sonst versuch ich so gut wie möglich bei englisch zu bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Fals One-san ist die Schwerster. Oni-san wäre der Bruder soweit ich weiß.^^

Soul eater ist geil. Der Zeichenstyl ist einzigartig geil!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. April 2009)

Und Black Star ist der Beste.
viel besser als Maka



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und Black Star ist der Beste.
> viel besser als Maka
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaubst aber auch nur du.
Nur weil Black star ein besserer kämpfer ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das er insgesamt besser ist. Achtung spoiler der folge 51 



Spoiler



kann blackstar auch sicheln aus sich schießen lassen?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.^^


----------



## Kronas (2. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das glaubst aber auch nur du.
> Nur weil Black star ein besserer kämpfer ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, das er insgesamt besser ist. Achtung spoiler der folge 51
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



nee denke mal nicht, weil maka scheinbar ne waffe ist


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Man braucht nicht studieren um den Titel ingenieur zu bekommen!
zumindest nicht in Österreich keine ahnung wie das in Deutschand abläuft aber bei uns
gibts 3 stufen:

1.Stufe: die Lehre machen und dann Meister werden.
2.Stufe: Höere Schule in Elektrotechnik absolvieren und Ingenieur machen
3.Stufe: Informatik studieren und Diplom Ingenieur sein.

bin mit 14 aus der Hauptschule raus und mache zurzeit meine Ausbildung an dieser Schule hier: http://www.bulme.at/
man muss ne aufnahmeprüfung machen da sie doch etwas elitärer ist aber ich habe sie geschafft
da ich net als Bauarbeiter für Klos enden wollte:


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Naja in Deutschland hat man den Titel Ingenieur meines Wissens nach nur in Verbindung mit dem Diplom. Das ist auch mehr oder weniger der einzige Ingenieurstitel der was wert ist. Bald relativiert sich das mit Bachelor/Master. Aber ganz ehrlich:
Hauptschulabschluss und Ausbildung sind nichts. Zumindest nichts was in einem elitären Land wie Japan von Wert wäre. Wie gesagt, ohne studiert zu haben bist du da ein Nichts. Und ein gutes Gehalt bekommst du sowieso nicht. Da würd ich wirklich erstmal Realschulabschluss, Abitur und Studium einschieben, bevor ich überhaupt darüber nachdenken würde auszuwandern, geschweige denn nach Japan. Das sage ich als Mensch der selber vielleicht mal auswandern will (Großbritannien/USA/Australien/Neuseeland/Irgendwo anders) und ich weiß einfach, dass ich dafür erstmal ein Studium brauche. Der Arbeitsmarkt ist grausam, erst recht in einer globalisierten Welt. 

Manga/Anime:
Death Note durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich komm mir so süchtig vor o.0 xD


----------



## lokker (2. April 2009)

ich weiss nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde, aber die meisten kennen ja sicherlich die Seite ******. Und wie wahrscheinlich auch sehr viele festgestellt haben, geht da in letzter zeit eigentlich garnichts mehr. Sprich die Videos laden nicht oder sind nicht verfügbar. 

Ich wollte mir heute die One Piece Filme anschauen aber auf der Seite gehen die im moment nicht. Kennt jemand vll ne Alternative in der die Filme mit deutschem Untertitel gezeigt werden? Zwar gibt es sie auf Youtube und Myvideo aber da sind sie immer in 10min. Teile geschnitten und das bei so nem langen film ist schon etwas blöd. Auf Veoh gabs das auch nicht und die Divx Seite hat zu gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

> Hauptschulabschluss



Ist auch in Deutschland nichts wert... das ist nur so ein Ding wie "Der guckt so traurig, damit der nicht weint geben wir ihm wenigstens irgendwas auch wenn er damit nichts anfangen kann, angucken ist immer gut!" nicht nur in Japan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

@ locker: den namen der seite bitte rauseditieren, der wird hier nicht gerne gesehen wegen illegal undso :/


----------



## lokker (2. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @ locker: den namen der seite bitte rauseditieren, der wird hier nicht gerne gesehen wegen illegal undso :/



ist die Seite Illegal? wenn ja, sry das wusste ich nicht


----------



## Klunker (2. April 2009)

sonst einfach mal googlen gibt viele deiten die sowas anbieten. schaue mir geade se an. gefällt mir doch sehr gut^^ kangrim icq °.^


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> ist die Seite Illegal? wenn ja, sry das wusste ich nicht


naja, es ist eine grauzone und wird daher von buffed nicht gern gesehen.  allerdings passiert dir nix wenn du dort sachen guckst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

ist nicht illegal nur wenns verboten wird(ws sehr warscheinlich ist wenn man bedenkkt das Internet bald onehin eingeschreänkt wird) bekommt dann Buffed die Anschuldigungen
das wir hier mit solchen Sachen hantieren und das ist Gift für so eine bekannnte Seite :>


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

btw: Valnir, du hättest uns ja mal sagen können das eine österreichische hauptschule nicht gleichzusetzen mit einer deutschen hauptschule ist^^ so ists klar das sich jeder hier wundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildungssystem in Österreich


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Ich dachte das ist klar dass in Österreich das Bildungswesen höher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht. Und in Österreich kann man mit 16 schon seinen Ingeneur haben und der ist genau so viel wert wie unser? oO


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Ist er selbstverständlich nicht. 
Naja, hab ich das Schulsystem in Österreich falsch eingeschätzt. Du hast also eine Ausbildung entsprechend einem fiktiven erweiterten Hauptschulabschlusses und bist zusätzlich nächstes Jahr, also mit 17(?) Meister in einem Berufsfeld, was in Österreich als "Ingenieur" bezeichnet wird. Wow, davon würden Leute mit Ausbildungsberufen in Deutschland am Ehesten träumen. Dass du die Hauptschule abgeschlossen hast heißt dass du noch wieviele Jahre zur Schule gehen müsstest um den höchsten Schulabschluss in Österreich zu erlangen? Und wie würde das dann mit Studium aussehen? Oder hättest du gar keine Chance mehr ins Studium zu kommen?

Weil wenn du schon am Ingenieur werkelst, dann ziehs auch durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist er selbstverständlich nicht.
> Naja, hab ich das Schulsystem in Österreich falsch eingeschätzt. Du hast also eine Ausbildung entsprechend einem fiktiven erweiterten Hauptschulabschlusses und bist zusätzlich nächstes Jahr, also mit 17(?) Meister in einem Berufsfeld, was in Österreich als "Ingenieur" bezeichnet wird. Wow, davon würden Leute mit Ausbildungsberufen in Deutschland am Ehesten träumen. Dass du die Hauptschule abgeschlossen hast heißt dass du noch wieviele Jahre zur Schule gehen müsstest um den höchsten Schulabschluss in Österreich zu erlangen? Und wie würde das dann mit Studium aussehen? Oder hättest du gar keine Chance mehr ins Studium zu kommen?
> 
> Weil wenn du schon am Ingenieur werkelst, dann ziehs auch durch
> ...



jo Nächstes jahr noch ein Jahr mache ich an der Bulme und dann habe ich den regulären Ingenieur.
es kommt immer darauf an wie gut du bist. Kann sich wie im Studium auch hier entweder verkürzern oder verlängern.
ich werde es mit 3.5jahren haben wenn sich meine Zensuren nicht erheblich verschlechtern.. also jetz noch 1 jahr und ein halbes.

um eine Studienberechtigung kann ich danach ansuchen da ich bereits eine Höhere Schule besucht habe.
Ich muss eine kürzere Form der Matura(abitur) nachhohlen das heisst; Abendschule...
was aber auf Dauer ziemlich anstrengend ist, Die Leute die das machen haben echt meinen Respekt.


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Das schulsystem ist mir zu komisch, ich steig da nicht durch.^^

Hmm kennt jemand etwas, das ungefähr genau so gut ist wie soul eater?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das schulsystem ist mir zu komisch, ich steig da nicht durch.^^
> 
> Hmm kennt jemand etwas, das ungefähr genau so gut ist wie soul eater?




So kompliziert ist das gar nicht gibt  bei uns nur viele Wege zum Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das schulsystem ist mir zu komisch, ich steig da nicht durch.^^


Das Deutsche ist da einfacher ne?

Reiche Kinder - Gymi/Privatschule Noten kaufen
Mittelschicht - Gymi, manche rutschen ab auf Real
Unterschicht - Haupt/Realschule

Das ganze selektiert nach der vierten Klasse, wer nicht wenigstens Realschulabschluss hat, hat schon verkackt. Immerhin weiß man woran man ist ne? ;D


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das schulsystem ist mir zu komisch, ich steig da nicht durch.^^
> 
> Hmm kennt jemand etwas, das ungefähr genau so gut ist wie soul eater?



deutsches schulsystem ist vergleichsweise um einiges komischer^^

zu 2. bbbbl..each? <.<


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> deutsches schulsystem ist vergleichsweise um einiges komischer^^
> 
> zu 2. bbbbl..each? <.<




hmm ich glaub ab folge 113 wurde mir bleach zu seltsam :/ da sind die dann durch dieses komische tor gerannt oderso wo urahara dann so einen test gemacht hatte


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> hmm ich glaub ab folge 113 wurde mir bleach zu seltsam :/ da sind die dann durch dieses komische tor gerannt oderso wo urahara dann so einen test gemacht hatte



mir wurds schon ab folge 60 oder so zu seltsam^^


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mir wurds schon ab folge 60 oder so zu seltsam^^



Ja da fing das mit diesen komischen vampiren an oder? Passte meiner meinung nach nicht so x.x


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

mir gefällt bleach ganz gut. finds nur teilweise unlogisch wie ichigo es schafft 2 shinigamis auf höchsten rang zu besiegen, aber dann gegen gegner abzukacken die von eben jenen shinigamis teilweise mit einem schlag gekillt wurden oO 
sonst find ich noch blöd das er sozusagen cheatet und nicht durch vernünftiges training stärker wird , sondern sich durch die hollowmaske sozusagen doped.

edit: mit den vampiern meint ihr die komischen petkrieger oder?^^


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: mit den vampiern meint ihr die komischen petkrieger oder?^^



Genau die. Die mit diesem wasser teil undso.^^


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

hmm, das spoiler bild über das wir so heiß diskutiert haben gibts bei den aktualisierten spoilern nicht mehr, auch sonst kein hinweis darauf, obs wohl ein fake war?
achja ich red von one piece^^


----------



## Klunker (3. April 2009)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, naja mals chauen was daraus wird =)


Spoiler



so wen ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, nicht wirklich gelesen nur überflogen, kann die königen keine hormone verteilen, viel eher verteilt sie stammzellen, welche sie beliebig verändern kann. so verpasst sie dem typen weibliche hormone und ruffy heilende hormone. durch diese stammzellen, die sich individuell anpassen, is ruffy wieder am leben =)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

könnt ihr endlich mal aufhörn mit der scheiß onepiece spoilerei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

du musst es doch nicht lesen oO das hier ist immerhin ein diskussionsthread und da hab ich nicht lust über sachen zu diskutieren die ich eh schon weis weil ich die geschichte schon weiter kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wir nehmen schließlich rücksicht und legen schwarze streifen rüber, sod ass du also frei entscheiden kannst ob du es lesen willst.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Nox hat auch shcon mehrmals gesagt ihr sollt aufhören --.--


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

ja weil nox selbst auch sich immer nicht beherrschen kann und die schwarzen balken weg macht^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (4. April 2009)

Ich freue mich schon so auf Vampire Knight..

habe heute nen Bericht in der AnimaniA darüber gelesen(ich bin abonennt) und es klingt wirklich
sehr geil, allein schon die Zeichnungen sind fantastisch...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire_Knight

Ich kanns jedem empfehlen demnächst kommen alle Folgen in deutscher Auflage und die DvD zu Vampire Knight Guilty mit deutschen untertiteln..muss man echt mal gesehen haben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Nox hat auch shcon mehrmals gesagt ihr sollt aufhören --.--





sTereoType schrieb:


> ja weil nox selbst auch sich immer nicht beherrschen kann und die schwarzen balken weg macht^^




Na na na, wir wollen doch bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Nox hat gesagt, es ist das Spoilern ohne schwarze Balken zu unterlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na na na, wir wollen doch bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Nox hat gesagt, es ist das Spoilern ohne schwarze Balken zu unterlassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als ob ich das böse gemeint hätte nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


biste denn nicht neugierig?^^


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2009)

Bei One Piece etwas, bei Soul Eater garnicht.

Allerdings habe ich meist einfach keine Lust die Balken wegzumachen und lese einfach weiter. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na na na, wir wollen doch bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Nox hat gesagt, es ist das Spoilern ohne schwarze Balken zu unterlassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah ich wrede sofort zur selbstgeiselung schreiten
entschuldige  bitte stereo


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

ich hab mir grade vampire hunter D angeschaut, ist sehr interessant


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ah ich wrede sofort zur selbstgeiselung schreiten
> entschuldige  bitte stereo


ich bin nicht nachtragend und um ehrlich zu sein fand ich es auch nicht schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon so auf Vampire Knight..



Ne Freundin von mir sammelt die Mangas. Ich hab da aber noch nicht viel reingeschaut also hab ich keine ahnung wies so ist. Sie findet es großartig.^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ne Freundin von mir sammelt die Mangas. Ich hab da aber noch nicht viel reingeschaut also hab ich keine ahnung wies so ist. Sie findet es großartig.^^



borg sie dir aus und lies sie!!! du wirst es nicht bereuen :>


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> borg sie dir aus und lies sie!!! du wirst es nicht bereuen :>



Ist eher ein Shoujo oder? Aber egal mich störts nicht mir ist es egal ob shounen oder shoujo. Ich werd sie mir dann demnächst mal ausleihen. Dann können wir ja ein bisschen diskutieren xD


----------



## Valnir Aesling (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ist eher ein Shoujo oder? Aber egal mich störts nicht mir ist es egal ob shounen oder shoujo. Ich werd sie mir dann demnächst mal ausleihen. Dann können wir ja ein bisschen diskutieren xD



ist keineswegs ein Mädchen Anime^^

natürlich mag das Aussehen der Männer Bishonen sein dennoch allein schon durch das Szenario indem es spielt(Vampire, Vampirjäger) schon für beide seiten geignet ist, gibt übrigens auch in Japnisch schon den Anime mit Untertitel natürlich nur^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, naja mals chauen was daraus wird =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



hab mir das neueste chap. nun durchgelesen. also der typ heilt ruffy nicht wirklich, mit hilfe seiner hormone aktiviert er sozusagen ruffys willen zum leben, der wiederrum selbstheilungskräfte freisetzt. eigentlich dauert das ganze 2 1/2 tage aber ruffy ist nach 18h schon fertig und schreit nach essen^^alle sind natürlich überrascht und vorallem iva-san ist total buff(mit hormone hatte ruffy laut iva eine von 0% auf 3% angehobene chance zu überleben)


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Ich möchte mir wieder neue Mangas bestellen. Hat jemand einen guten zu empfehlen? Wäre cool wenn er so um die 7 Bände hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

wenn ich wieder was neues zum lesen brauch geh ihc oft einfach inen buchladen und guck da ich find eig immer was :>

wie findet ihr meinen neuen style so als InFlames Fanboi^^
edit: 5k posts feier *schnaps und bier raustell und party mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich wieder was neues zum lesen brauch geh ihc oft einfach inen buchladen und guck da ich find eig immer was :>
> 
> wie findet ihr meinen neuen style so als InFlames Fanboi^^
> edit: 5k posts feier *schnaps und bier raustell und party mach
> ...




1: In meinen Buchläden hier gibt es keine Mangas.^^

2: Sieht ganz gut aus, außer die Signatur^^

3: GZ!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 1: In meinen Buchläden hier gibt es keine Mangas.^^
> *WOOOOOT??? in was für läden gehst du den?
> *
> 2: Sieht ganz gut aus, außer die Signatur^^
> ...


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Naja ich wohn in so einem komischen kaff wo sie nur Sachbücher, Romane und Kinderbücher haben.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ich wohn in so einem komischen kaff wo sie nur Sachbücher, Romane und Kinderbücher haben.^^


hock dich inen bus und fahr in die stadt hab ich auch gemacht als ihc noch kein auto hatte


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hock dich inen bus und fahr in die stadt hab ich auch gemacht als ihc noch kein auto hatte



Naja mein kaff ist einen stadt xD
Ich müsste mich eher in nen zug hocken und damit nach braunschweig fahren.^^


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2009)

als manga könnt ich dir noch Hunter x Hunter empfehlen.
ist noch nicht fertig aber irgendwie dauert es jetzt auch schonf ast nen jahr bis was neues komtm. der mangaka soll wohl öfters krank sein >.<
mir persönlich gefällt die story und die characktere sehr, vor allem da nicht jeder ein überflieger ist (man nehme nur mal Rio^^)


----------



## UrielTheFox (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja mein kaff ist einen stadt xD
> Ich müsste mich eher in nen zug hocken und damit nach braunschweig fahren.^^




mh also in deinem fall würde ich dir mal empfehlen die isbn ziffern deiner gesuchten manga mal zu erfahren oder durch name und autor in der buchhandlung bestellen zu lassen da bekommst du dann in der regel das gewünschte buch schon am nächsten oder übernächsten tag in deinen händen ^_~

hab ich zumindestens schon öfters gemacht wenn ich nicht das gefunden hatte was ich suchte ^_~


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2009)

bei amazon dauert es genauso lang und du musst dafür nicht aufstehen xD


----------



## Melih (5. April 2009)

Bei mir gibt es leider keine Buchläden mit Mangas, selbst wenn, dann meistens nur mit 18+ Mangas (wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine -.-)


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es leider keine Buchläden mit Mangas, selbst wenn, dann meistens nur mit 18+ Mangas (wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine -.-)


das sind immer diese läden die nur hentais haben weil se kenie ahnung von der materie haben das is so arm -.-


----------



## Melih (5. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das sind immer diese läden die nur hentais haben weil se kenie ahnung von der materie haben das is so arm -.-



jo, aber ein hab ich gefunden ohne 18+, aber da gibt es halt nur Mangas wie NGE, Naruto, Elfenlied usw, und da gab es leider kein Strawberry shake sweet, und nu muss ich es mir leider Online anschauen -.-


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Hmm Hunter X Hunter spricht mich nicht so wirklich an. Das problem ist, das ich insgesamt nicht wirklich weiß was mich so anspricht. Ich hab mir schon überlegt Gunslinger Girls zu bestellen :/

Btw: Könnt ihr meine Singatur (also das bild mit Maka aus Soul Eater) sehen? Also ich nicht :O


----------



## Melih (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Btw: Könnt ihr meine Singatur (also das bild mit Maka aus Soul Eater) sehen? Also ich nicht :O



ich auch nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Btw: Könnt ihr meine Singatur (also das bild mit Maka aus Soul Eater) sehen? Also ich nicht :O


nope


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Nein ich sehe es nicht.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Hmm naja egal. Weiß jemand von euch, ob Gunslinger Girls ne gute investition ist?


----------



## Melih (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm naja egal. Weiß jemand von euch, ob Gunslinger Girls ne gute investition ist?



hmm ka,

ich schau mir grad Strawberry shake sweet an, und es ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm ka,
> 
> ich schau mir grad Strawberry shake sweet an, und es ist genial
> 
> ...



oO das Teil hat nichtmal einen eintrag in Anisearch xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> oO das Teil hat nichtmal einen eintrag in Anisearch xD


XD das wirds halt nid wert sein (sry melih kleiner scherz)


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Naja ich werd mir heute Gunslinger Girls bestellen wenn mir hier keiner nen besseren Vorschlag macht.^^


----------



## meyster77 (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> oO das Teil hat nichtmal einen eintrag in Anisearch xD



Ja klar, weil aniSearch für Animes ist und Strawberry Shake Sweet ein Manga ist.
Und zu deiner Suche nach einer Empfehlung, was für ein Genre sollte es denn sein?


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Ja klar, weil aniSearch für Animes ist und Strawberry Shake Sweet ein Manga ist.
> *Achso xD dann hat mich das (schau mir grade an) ein bisschen verwirrt. Außerdem ist es hier http://animexx.onlinewelten.com/aidb/manga...and.phtml?typ=5 auch nicht zu finden.*
> 
> 
> ...



Liste der Mangas die ich bisher habe (Achtung Erbärmlich kurz!)

Fullmetal Alchemist Band 1-13
Elfenlied Band 1
Welcome to the N.H.K Band 1-2


----------



## meyster77 (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Liste der Mangas die ich bisher habe (Achtung Erbärmlich kurz!)
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist Band 1-13
> Elfenlied Band 1
> Welcome to the N.H.K Band 1-2



Nun ja, mit dieser Liste kann ich natürlich deine Vorlieben nicht entdecken.

Also dann fangen wir mal an.

Etwas ähnliches wie Soul Eater: D.Gray-Man, hat zwar einen anderen Zeichnungsstil, aber von der Handlung her gibt es Ähnlichkeiten.

Guter Splatter: Gantz

Comedy: School Rumble, To-LOVE-ru

Shounen: Air Gear

Romance: Skip Beat

Dan noch paar Toptitel: Death Note, Monster,Full Metal Panic!

Keine Ahnung ob du damit was anfangen kannst, habe jetzt eigentlich nur die Mangas aufgezählt die ich besitze. Außerdem muss ich noch sagen, dass ich die Mangabände auf Englisch sammel, von daher weiß ich nicht ob es diese Mangas auch auf Deutsch gibt.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Nun ja, mit dieser Liste kann ich natürlich deine Vorlieben nicht entdecken.
> 
> Also dann fangen wir mal an.
> 
> ...



Also Gantz ist nicht so mein ding. School Rumble hat mir zu wenig Story und zu To-Love-ru brauch ich ja dann auch nichtsmehr sagen xD
Air Gear hmm weiß nicht so recht. Reine romanzen sind nicht so mein ding und die Top Titel die du aufgezählt hast sind mir zu nem gewissen teil zu beliebt. (Ja doofes Argument aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.

Ich möchte gerne einen manga der ne gute Story und coole Charaktere hat. Es sollte möglichst nichts mit Sport zu tun haben xD. Sci-fi mag ich garnicht. Magie kann gerne vorkommen. Romance ist auch nicht fehl am platz und comedy ist sowieso immer gut dabei.


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2009)

versuchs mit .hack. das spielt zwar alles in einem pc spiel, dreht sich aber letztendlich um magie etc^^


----------



## Klunker (5. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Etwas ähnliches wie Soul Eater: D.Gray-Man, hat zwar einen anderen Zeichnungsstil, aber von der Handlung her gibt es Ähnlichkeiten.
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob du damit was anfangen kannst, habe jetzt eigentlich nur die Mangas aufgezählt die ich besitze. Außerdem muss ich noch sagen, dass ich die Mangabände auf Englisch sammel, von daher weiß ich nicht ob es diese Mangas auch auf Deutsch gibt.



habe icgh auch gesagt =) ich übrigesn auch, gefällt mir einfach besser, finde die sprache schöner und natürlicher



sTereoType schrieb:


> versuchs mit .hack. das spielt zwar alles in einem pc spiel, dreht sich aber letztendlich um magie etc^^



habe ich auch empholen °.^


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> habe icgh auch gesagt =) ich übrigesn auch, gefällt mir einfach besser, finde die sprache schöner und natürlicher
> 
> 
> 
> habe ich auch empholen °.^


also ich ahb jetzt 4 seiten zurück geblättert und habe deine empfehlung nicht gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also ich ahb jetzt 4 seiten zurück geblättert und habe deine empfehlung nicht gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICQ ftw^^


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2009)

kann ick ja nich riechen ^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kann ick ja nich riechen ^^



Hat ja auch keiner gesagt^^...hm ich bin ein schwirieger fall in sachen Mangas wa?! x.x


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Ok ihr habt mich weichklopfen können und ich werd mir anstatt Gunslinger Girl wohl D.Gray man holen.^^


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2009)

Schlechte Entscheidung


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Schlechte Entscheidung



Weil?


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Bitte! Sagt mir in welcher Reihenfolge ich die .Hack schauen soll!  Ich hab Hack mit dem Gold-Ring schon geguckt. 

Aber welche Reihenfolge is chronisch?

Es gibt ja (mir bekannte) 3 Serien von .hack


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Weil?


Weil ich Gunslinger Girl besser finde.

Kommt hald immer darauf an ob du etwas Anspruchsvolles willst oder nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

machs wie ich wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden kann...

kauf beides und noch was sinnloses dazu

btw: ich hab grad rausgefunden das schokolade nciht schimmelt (selbst nach einem jahr feuchtlagerung) wenn man batterien dazulegt


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Weil ich Gunslinger Girl besser finde.
> 
> Kommt hald immer darauf an ob du etwas Anspruchsvolles willst oder nicht.



Na toll und ich dachte ich hätte mich jetzt schon entschieden :/ Ich denk mal ich werd ne Münze werfen xD


----------



## meyster77 (6. April 2009)

Ob ein Manga/Anime anspruchsvoll ist muss man meistens selber entscheiden.
D.Gray-Man ist auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoller als Naruto.....


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Ob ein Manga/Anime anspruchsvoll ist muss man meistens selber entscheiden.
> D.Gray-Man ist auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoller als Naruto.....




AAaaaah verunsichert mich doch nicht :O
Ok Gunslinger Girl ist schon abgeschlossen. D.Gray-Man noch nicht. Hmm was wäre da sinnvoller zuerst zu holen....
Ich glaub ich hol mir erst Gunslinger Girl und danach D.Gray-Man.


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

Gunslinger Girl ist nicht abgeschlossen.

edit: oder ist die 9 das Ende?  ich glaub nicht

edit2: auf der offizilen Homepage des Verlags steht: bisher 9 Bände, wird fortgesetzt


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gunslinger Girl ist nicht abgeschlossen.
> 
> edit: oder ist die 9 das Ende?  ich glaub nicht
> 
> edit2: auf der offizilen Homepage des Verlags steht: bisher 9 Bände, wird fortgesetzt



Ist ja seltsam. Dann steht kein Termien für den nächsten Band fest oder warum ist auf Animexx noch kein weiteres Erscheinungsdatum eingetragen?
http://animexx.onlinewelten.com/aidb/serie.phtml?id=1661


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

Weil der neue Band noch nicht angekündigt ist. Dauert immer sehr lange bis zum nächsten Band.

Aber die Serie ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Weil der neue Band noch nicht angekündigt ist. Dauert immer sehr lange bis zum nächsten Band.
> 
> Aber die Serie ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.



Na dann werd ich mir erstmal D.Gray man zu gemüte führen.
Gunslinger Girl wird dann folgen


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

Gut nicht junger Padawan. Die dunkle Seite stak in dir ist.


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

xD versuchs doch mit Hiraku no Go^^


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gut nicht junger Padawan. Die dunkle Seite stak in dir ist.



Ja aber wenn ich mir D.Gray-Man hole, muss ich mir keine sorgen machen, dass ich zu lange auf den nächsten band warten muss.
@Stereo nee ich steh nicht so auf Animes über Brettspiele.^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich mir D.Gray-Man hole, muss ich mir keine sorgen machen, dass ich zu lange auf den nächsten band warten muss.
> @Stereo nee ich steh nicht so auf Animes über Brettspiele.^^



Gelächter! Die Wartezeit zwischen den einzelnen D.Gray-man Bänden hat schon Oh! My Goddess Dimensionen angenommen. Da brauchst du einen langen Atem aber es lohnt sich. Zeichenstil und Story machen den Manga wirklich zu etwas besonderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gelächter! Die Wartezeit zwischen den einzelnen D.Gray-man Bänden hat schon Oh! My Goddess Dimensionen angenommen. Da brauchst du einen langen Atem aber es lohnt sich. Zeichenstil und Story machen den Manga wirklich zu etwas besonderen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Woah man ey ihr wollt mich wirklich ärgern mit euren Argumenten oder? xD
Aber ich glaub ich bleib bei meiner entscheidung den D.Gray-man vorzuziehen.^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2009)

Aber natürlich. Das sollte doch kein Argument gegen D.Gray-man sein. Der Manga ist super, da lohnt sich auch das warten. Mit dem Kauf machst du sicher nichts falsch. Genauso wie mit Hikaru no Go, Vagabond, Dragon Girls, Oh! My Goddess!, Bleach, Shaman King, Monster, Detektiv Conan, Hunter X Hunter und/oder Battle Angel Alita,


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber natürlich. Das sollte doch kein Argument gegen D.Gray-man sein. Der Manga ist super, da lohnt sich auch das warten. Mit dem Kauf machst du sicher nichts falsch. Genauso wie mit Hikaru no Go, Vagabond, Dragon Girls, Oh! My Goddess!, Bleach, Shaman King, Monster, Detektiv Conan, Hunter X Hunter und/oder Battle Angel Alita,



hmm sollte ich mir das lieber aufschreiben?^^


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> hmm sollte ich mir das lieber aufschreiben?^^


würd ich fast empfehlen. würd alle bis auf shaman king auch empfehlen (ok "Oh! My Goddes" vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber das liegt an meinen vorlieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

edit: nach dem ich Hikaro no Go vorhin eher scherzhaft meinte (hatte bloß die ersten paar chaps im banzai gelesen) hab ich nun nochmal rein geguckt und bin total mitgerissen oO bekomm sogar selber lust auf go, nicht grad das schlechteste spiel als angehender offizier^^


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

So, bin jetzt noch die Boo-Saga von Dragonball am lesen und es macht einfach Spass.

Man sitz da, liest den Manga, lacht sich kaputt und fiebert mit. Da merkt man erst wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht als man noch in der Schule die beiden Dragonball Z-Folgen vom letzten Abend besprach und sich fragte was wohl als nächstes passiert.


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2009)

Und vor allem dauern die Kämpfe nicht so elend lang wie im DBZ Anime.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ja, das war wirklich schrecklich.. wenn ich mich zurückerinnere. Diese 10 Sekündigen posen von Songoku und Co.^^ Vorallem wenn Goku mal genkindama (oderso..) ausführte, besetzte diese Secquenz die gesamte Folge O.o


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Hmm lasst uns hier mal wieder was schreiben. Das Christen und Inzestgelaber regt mich ein bisschen auf.^^

Steht schon fest wieviele Bände Gunslinger Girl und D.Gray-Man bekommen werden?


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Diese beiden Animes interresieren mich nicht^^oder noch nicht. Bin gerade auf dem Foren-tripp^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber natürlich. Das sollte doch kein Argument gegen D.Gray-man sein. Der Manga ist super, da lohnt sich auch das warten. Mit dem Kauf machst du sicher nichts falsch. Genauso wie mit Hikaru no Go, Vagabond, Dragon Girls, Oh! My Goddess!, Bleach, Shaman King, Monster, Detektiv Conan, Hunter X Hunter und/oder Battle Angel Alita,



du hast so nen guten anime geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einzigen die mir noch fehlen sind vagabond (kenn ich gar nid) und Hikaru no Go ;P wenn du sagst die sind gut muss ich die auch ma durchziehn glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@stereo .. shaman kng ist für mich eines der besten mangas .. kurz unterhaltsam was neues + ich mag geister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf one piece wart lalalalala mottwoch donnerstag oder freitag kommt neues raus *wart wart wart*


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Hmm ich hatte einfach mal lust euch meine seeehr bescheidene Mangasammlung zu zeigen. Bitte nicht lachen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr es nicht lesen könnt. 
(Von Links nach rechts)
Elfenlied Band 1, Welcome to the N.H.K Band 1 und 2, Fullmetal Alchemist Band 1-13, Ein Fullmetal Alchemist butten, ein Envy Button und ein Shaman King button xD

Und ein Zwergenmaschinist xD


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2009)

Eine ausgezeichnete Idee. Vielleicht habe ich über Ostern mal Zeit und Lust auch ein paar Photos zu machen.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

Hehe, echt süss Kangrim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war ja meine letzte Monatsbestellung schon sehr viel grösser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, echt süss Kangrim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja mit Fachoberschule verdient man nicht so gut^^


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

Ach, immer diese armen Studenten. Aber immer genug Kohle um sich den Verstand weg zu saufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach, immer diese armen Studenten. Aber immer genug Kohle um sich den Verstand weg zu saufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ob man Fachoberschüler als Studenten bezeichnen kann.^^
Naja hab mir jetzt D.Gray-Man 1-11 bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

kA, kenn ich euer komisches deutsches Bildungswesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> kA, kenn ich euer komisches deutsches Bildungswesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der fachoberschule wird man nur fürs Studium vorbereitet.^^


----------



## Klunker (7. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine ausgezeichnete Idee. Vielleicht habe ich über Ostern mal Zeit und Lust auch ein paar Photos zu machen.



meine ist ungefähr 20-30 seiten vorher xD wollte damls aber niemand drauf eingehen^^


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> meine ist ungefähr 20-30 seiten vorher xD wollte damls aber niemand drauf eingehen^^



Hmm muss ich wohl übersehn haben. Hab jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich lust durch den Thread zu blättern. Hmm mal ins Postfach schauen ob Amazon meine Bestellung schon bestätigt hat.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

so bleacht folge 103 ;P das dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so bleacht folge 103 ;P das dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schaust du dir jetzt alle Bleach folgen an oder wie?^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


one piece hab ich ja durch und southpark auch .. (ja alle 1300+ folgen schon gesehen ..)


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm ich hatte Bleach ab 100 + keine ahnung was abgebrochen als sie durch das komsiche tor gegangen sind. das war mir irgendwie zu doof xD


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Ich bin da etwa 10 Folgen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Hmm vieleicht fang ich auch mal wieder mit Bleach an. Schlimmer als da wo ich aufgehört hab kanns garnicht mehr werden.^^


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Ich möchte ja eigentlich One Piece weiterschauen, aber ich weiss die Episodennummer nicht mehr.
Welche Episoden handeln eigentlich von der Thriller Bark? War da fast fertig.

Achja ist bei euch meine Signatur auch plötzlich so rötlich.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Hey zählt Detektiv Conan auch zu Anime=? Wenn ja, ich bin ein Fan von ihm xD

Wann läuft die Serie eigtl mal wieder und wo?


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja ist bei euch meine Signatur auch plötzlich so rötlich.



Orange wie immer :O


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Vorallem Black Star wechselt ab und zu seine Farbe. oO


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja eigentlich One Piece weiterschauen, aber ich weiss die Episodennummer nicht mehr.
> Welche Episoden handeln eigentlich von der Thriller Bark? War da fast fertig.
> 
> Achja ist bei euch meine Signatur auch plötzlich so rötlich.



triller park ist glaubs EP 365 so da herum irgendwo da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bisle +/-


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Danke.
Werd ich mal da weiterschauen. Aber Thriller Bark ist so langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

jo fand den teil auch nid so toll  
enes loby und co ist viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Ich finde so dunkles Zeug passt einfach nicht zu One Piece.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo fand den teil auch nid so toll
> enes loby und co ist viel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rob Lucci FTW!

Geilster Gegner so far...


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Rob Lucci FTW!
> 
> Geilster Gegner so far...



fande den eastblue arc mit arlong eigentlich cooler auch als gegner, rüffys emotionen waren viel besser, wie er nami die hut verpasst hat, werde ich niemals vergessen^^ smoker war auch sehr cool und natürlich ...genau bäm Enel^^ da aber nur der enelfight


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Hmm ich fand Baggy am besten xD


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

buggy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Der is doch verbuggt... Hat ankh in dauerstellung!


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

wat ankh hab ich was vpasst?? Oo


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Wah meine Mangas kommen erst in einer Woche oO

Hmm ich hab noch so viel zu schauen... Strawberry panic! erstmal zuende, dann Sola zuende schauen welches ich schonmal angefangen aber dann wieder abgebrochen hatte und dann bei bleach bei folge 100 irgendwas wieder einsteigen.^^


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

Ach menno, warum muss Dragonball nur ein Ende haben. Ich liebe diese Serie und am liebsten wäre es mir wenn es einfach weiter gehen würde und man ewig daran lesen könnte.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. April 2009)

Bin grad bei One Piece Folge 221-Der Junge mit dem Horn.

Mich hat es wieder nach einer Pause gepackt.

Kann mir jemand erklären was der Unterschied zwischen Manga und Anime Ist? :X


----------



## Noxiel (9. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären was der Unterschied zwischen Manga und Anime Ist? :X



Anime = laufende Bilder
Manga = Buch/Heft/Comic (Printmedien im allgemeinen)


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Ja und Anime ist meistens in Farbe. (Gibts das überhaupt schwarzweiss?)
Manga ist fast immer schwarzweiss. Ich finde die farbigen Manga nicht so gut, da fallen die Seiten immer so leicht raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

<3 Mangas
Ist jedem Animefan zu empfehlen. Früher hab ich mir auch gedacht wtf wer möchte denn Animes lesen, die sich nichtmal bewegen aber musst feststellen, das ich Mangas besser finde als Animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2009)

Sind sie auch, da man mehr eigenen Fantasie reinstecken kann.


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sind sie auch, da man mehr eigenen Fantasie reinstecken kann.




Jop. Außerdem kann man mangas leichter transportieren und auch gemütlich auf dem Sofa lesen.^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. April 2009)

Naja vllt. besorg ich mir mal paar Dragonball Mangas für den Anfang.


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung, von wo die hier stammen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Linke sieht irgendwie aus, wie ne kleine misa misa aber das ist sie irgendwie nicht.^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

FATE STAY NIGHT müsste es sein!

Kangrim? für dich ist auch alles Misa misa....


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> FATE STAY NIGHT müsste es sein!
> 
> Kangrim? für dich ist auch alles Misa misa....



Also in Fate stay night kahm die nirgends vor und warum ist für mich alles misa misa? oO


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Es gibt ja jetzt Full Metal Alchemist 2


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt ja jetzt Full Metal Alchemist 2



Jop aber ich warte bis ein paar folgen draußen sind, damit ich nicht ewig warten muss.^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Also in Fate stay night kahm die nirgends vor und warum ist für mich alles misa misa? oO







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sag nur soviel...


und ist klar dass es dir net bekannt vorkommt ist ja auch ein Artwork und kein inanime screenshot.


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oO ich hab nie behauptet, das das Misa ist. Ich hatte eher das gegenteil bewiesen....

Und für ein Artwork gibt es aber ganzschön viele Bilder von ihr. Außerdem hab ich nie behauptet, das sie mir nicht bekannt vorkommt, denn ich hab sie auch schon öfters gesehen.


----------



## sTereoType (9. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt ja jetzt Full Metal Alchemist 2


ne fortsetzung des anime?


----------



## Sjukdom (9. April 2009)

Soll aber nicht so dolle sein, hust.

Gucke im Moment die Death Note Animes...


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ne fortsetzung des anime?



Eher ein remake, das sich mehr an den manga anlehnt.


@Exeit Also wenn er sich wirklich an den manga anlehnt wird er gut


----------



## sTereoType (9. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Eher ein remake, das sich mehr an den manga anlehnt.
> 
> 
> @Exeit Also wenn er sich wirklich an den manga anlehnt wird er gut


das wär mal cool, dann muss ed nicht in münchen mit nur zwei gliedmaßen rumgimpen^^


----------



## chopi (9. April 2009)

Ich wette mit euch,das diese Frage schon aufkam,aber da ich mich für diesen Thread bis jetzt nur einmal kurz interesiert habe,frage ich einfach,160 Seiten blättert man nicht in 2 Minuten durch:

Gibt es den Deathnoteanime auf Deutsch? (Auf Deutsch,nicht auf englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln).Wenn ja,kann man den so sehen oder hält man das nicht aus?
 Wenn nein,lieber deutsche Untertitel, Englisch (sofern es das gibt) oder englische Untertitel?

Und,sofern ich das überhaupt fragen darf: Hat jemand einen Link,wo ich alle Folgen schauen kann?


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich wette mit euch,das diese Frage schon aufkam,aber da ich mich für diesen Thread bis jetzt nur einmal kurz interesiert habe,frage ich einfach,160 Seiten blättert man nicht in 2 Minuten durch:
> 
> Gibt es den Deathnoteanime auf Deutsch? (Auf Deutsch,nicht auf englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln).Wenn ja,kann man den so sehen oder hält man das nicht aus?
> Wenn nein,lieber deutsche Untertitel, Englisch (sofern es das gibt) oder englische Untertitel?
> ...




Ja ich glaube inzwischen gibt es Death Note auf Deutsch. Ob dieser zu empfehlen ist weiß ich nicht. Einen Link hab ich leider nicht *g*


----------



## sTereoType (10. April 2009)

hät mal ne bitte wegen Hikaru no Go (wahrscheinlich kanns nur nox beantworten^^)
kann mir bitte einer spoilern ob Sai wieder kommt?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (10. April 2009)

Death note auf deutsch ist noch nicht abgeschlossen aber ende April kommt die letzte DVD mit 6 folgen?

Die synchro ist ganz ok. Light hat die stimme von J-D aus Scrubs.

warte noch auf die letzte dvd und dann sehe ich mir den anime durch.
Mag so krimistorys in animes auch lieber auf deutsch hören, japanisch macht die atmo irgendwie kaboom.


----------



## Sjukdom (10. April 2009)

Ja, Death Note gibts auf Deutsch.
Die Synchro ist in Ordnung.

Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass die Ende April abgeschlossen wird, da es in den USA schon Vol. 9 gibt, hier ist mal grade Vol. 5 rausgekommen. Die bringen nicht in dieser kurzen Zeit jetzt 4 Volumes raus...


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Sugooooiiiiii

Ich hab mir grade K-ON! folge 1 angeschaut. Der Manga ist sofort auf meine must have manga Liste eingetragen und ich bin definitiv Fan. Mal sehn wies weiter geht, ich mag nicht warten^^ :O


----------



## Meriane (10. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hät mal ne bitte wegen Hikaru no Go (wahrscheinlich kanns nur nox beantworten^^)
> kann mir bitte einer spoilern ob Sai wieder kommt?



Ha, ich kanns auch beantworten ^^



Spoiler



Ne, Sai kommt nicht wieder.


----------



## sTereoType (10. April 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ha, ich kanns auch beantworten ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ach mist, aber ich habs mir schon gedacht als ich heute am ende eines chaps gelesen hab "Sai Saga ends" ^^



edit: warum bekommt denn kein mangaka mal nen vernünftiges ende hin >.< hiraku no Go hat mich in der hinsicht stark enttäuscht obwohl ich den manga sehr gut fand, schade.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2009)

Aha, grad gesehen das es es eine neue Dragonballserie gibt. Ein Remake von Dragonball Z. Maximal 100 Folgen. Klingt doch intressant und vorallem geht es mal schneller vorwärts.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2009)

Wie?Neue Dragonball Folgen?Quelle?Link? :x

Edit:Gibt es hier jemanden der gut mit Bildbearbeitungs Programmen umgehen kann und mir evtl. eine Sig basteln könnte?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wie?Neue Dragonball Folgen?Quelle?Link? :x
> 
> Edit:Gibt es hier jemanden der gut mit Bildbearbeitungs Programmen umgehen kann und mir evtl. eine Sig basteln könnte?




frag mal im designthread ist auf der ersten seite...


----------



## Kangrim (11. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wie?Neue Dragonball Folgen?Quelle?Link? :x
> 
> Edit:Gibt es hier jemanden der gut mit Bildbearbeitungs Programmen umgehen kann und mir evtl. eine Sig basteln könnte?



Kommt darauf an, was du in der Sig haben willst.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2009)

One Piece. Vllt. irgendwas mit Chopper und Nico Robin zusammen.


z.B 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Light hat die stimme von J-D aus Scrubs.


Deshalb kam mir die so bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnt ihr mir ähnliche Animes empfehlen? (Also nicht so Fightdinger,sondern mehr Krimi,Lügen etc.)
Ich mach später vllt mal ne Sig,allerdings nicht mit den Bildern,die du gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. April 2009)

@chopi 
Conan, Hikaru no Go , Lupin III


----------



## chopi (12. April 2009)

Conan ist mir zu optimistisch und "deus ex machine".
Man weiß am anfang eder Folge,dass am Ende alle weiterleben,Conan alles aufdeckt etc. (naja,ausser es ist ne doppelfolge,dann halt am Ende der letzten Folge.)
Die anderen beiden werde ich mir ansehen.


----------



## sTereoType (12. April 2009)

Das ist mir jetzt stark peinlichd as ichd as beste vergessen hab: Ghost in the Shell !!!!


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2009)

_Higurashi no Naku Koro ni_ - starker Tobak, nichts für schwache Nerven
_Monster_ - wie der Manga, sehr zu empfehlen. Zuweilen etwas langatmig
_Jigoku Shoujo_ - netter Anime, hat mich zwar nie so von den Schuhen gerissen; andere schwören aber drauf
_Ouran High School Host Club_ - seeeeeehr witzig, als "Mann" muß man anfangs zwar über seinen Schatten springen, aber es ist wirklich ein klasse Anime
_Murder Princess_ - bisher habe ich nur drei Episoden gesehen, der Ersteindruck ist aber sehr gut
_Bamboo Blade_ - Sportanime, der das in Deutschland noch eher unbekanntere Kendo humoristisch näher bringt.


----------



## Kangrim (12. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> _Higurashi no Naku Koro ni_ - starker Tobak, nichts für schwache Nerven (*Kann ich zustimmen. War aber sehr cool der Anime*)
> _Monster_ - wie der Manga, sehr zu empfehlen. Zuweilen etwas langatmig
> _Jigoku Shoujo_ - netter Anime, hat mich zwar nie so von den Schuhen gerissen; andere schwören aber drauf (*Fand ich ab und zu ein bisschen lahm aber oft auch recht interessant*)
> _Ouran High School Host Club_ - seeeeeehr witzig, als "Mann" muß man anfangs zwar über seinen Schatten springen, aber es ist wirklich ein klasse Anime (*sehr geil! Kann man nur empfehlen*)
> ...


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Jetzt muss ich soviele Animes gucken,mist xD

Btw,um auf den Designthread zurückzukommen:
(Ich rede von dem Anime,nicht vom manga,vllt isses da ja ganz anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Selbst Light hat in der Folge,wo er die Frau des FBI-Agenten umgebracht zu ihr gesagt "Ich bin Kira",deshalb weiß ich nicht,wieso der Text in der Sig so falsch sein sollte.
Die Leute nennen ihn anfangs so und das etabliert sich mit der Zeit,später nennt er sich ja wie gesagt auch selbst Kira o0


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich soviele Animes gucken,mist xD
> 
> Btw,um auf den Designthread zurückzukommen:
> (Ich rede von dem Anime,nicht vom manga,vllt isses da ja ganz anders
> ...




Der heißt trozdem Yagami Light. Den Manga hab ich garnicht gelesen. Er ist nicht falsch, ich glaub Mina hat das falsch kombiniert und ich weis sowieso nicht wie ihr aufeinmal auf den Shinigami kahmt oO


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

kira (deckname) = yagami light (normaler name der ihm sein vather gegeben hat)
und sein shinigami kp wiso du das angesprochen hast .. heisst ryuk

wenn er sagt ich bin yagami light und ein anderer mit nem death note könnte das problematisch werden gannz einfach


----------



## Klunker (13. April 2009)

mhm kennt wer en guten baseball anime / manga, kenne bis hjetzt nur den von 1997/99


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Und was war jetzt so falsch daran,ihn Kira zu nennen,wenn die Leute den "Mörder" Kira nennen,er der "Mörder" ist und sich,wie du richtig bemerkt hast,selbst auch den Decknamen Kira gibt?


Minastirit schrieb:


> und sein shinigami kp wiso du das angesprochen hast .. heisst ryuk


Orly? Haste ja schön zusammengegooglet,dafür gibts dann später auch nen Keks.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

ich hab die sendung kurz gekukt und ja ich habe alle folgen aufm pc ..
genau wie bleach bis 130 mittlerweile ..

najo wiso er sich kira nennt find ich etwas komisch aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinner mich im anime nid daran das er sich kira nennt ..
egal hat nix mitm bild zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2009)

Zummindest im Manga sagt er das, oder chopi will uns damit sagen das er der Killer aus Belgien ist oO


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Kira hört sich doch schön an^^
und wenn ihn alle Kira nennen is es ja auch doof sich irgendwie anders zu nennen oder? 
irgendwo hab ich auch mal gelesen das es sich der Name auch an das Wort Killer anlehnt.

Mal was anderes kennt jemand von euch den Anime Black Lagoon? <3 Revy  cool Aktion und die Dialoge sich einfach nur krank.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

sooo ich hab mir jetzt mal 13 Bände von Death Note gekauft (jetzt brauch ich n neues BÜcherregal XD)
und demnächst folgt dann Shaman King aber der kommt erst so Anfang Juni


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

@Vervane

Ich les gerade den Manga. Also ich finds echt cool aber auch recht brutal.


@LoD

Warum hast du dir nicht die Black Edition gekauft?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @LoD
> 
> Warum hast du dir nicht die Black Edition gekauft?


die was?


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Ist ne spezielle Ausführung.

Dacht die wäre schon fast komplett erschienen aber die kommt ja erst.

Ist einfach etwas spezieller und es sind immer 2 Mangas in 1 Band.

http://www.tokyopop.de/buecher/manga/death...ition/band1.php


----------



## LordofDemons (14. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist ne spezielle Ausführung.
> 
> Dacht die wäre schon fast komplett erschienen aber die kommt ja erst.
> 
> ...


ach scheißdreck

hmm ma gucken die werd ich mir au noch kaufen -.- so ein verreckter mist!


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Vervane
> 
> Ich les gerade den Manga. Also ich finds echt cool aber auch recht brutal.



Warst du schon bei den Zwillingen, das war wirklich hart.


----------



## Kangrim (14. April 2009)

Ich hab Black Lagoon durch. Hat sehr spaß gemacht es zu schauen.


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> Warst du schon bei den Zwillingen, das war wirklich hart.


Jup, das war echt krass. Bin jetzt gerade mit der Yakuza-Story fertig geworden. Auch nicht gerade ohne.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2009)

bald alle bleach folgen durch mittlerweile bin ich schon bei den bountu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder bounti (hunger hab) 
finde die sendung wird immer geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich bin und bleib dragonball fan .. und bleach hat auch so ein schönes waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aa ultra form 31 bäm XD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. April 2009)

Kurze Frage bzgl. One Piece.Bin grad bei Enies Lobby.Geht es noch lang weiter?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Kurze Frage bzgl. One Piece.Bin grad bei Enies Lobby.Geht es noch lang weiter?


der Manga/Anime ist noch nicht abgeschlossen also jaaa es geht noch weiter aber wie lange KA


----------



## Vervane (15. April 2009)

ja es geht noch ziehmlich langweiter.

kA es kommt nach Enies Lobby ja der nächste Samurai und ich denk mal, dass wir bei enis Lobby nicht mal bei der Hälfte sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> ja es geht noch ziehmlich langweiter.
> 
> kA es kommt nach Enies Lobby ja der nächste Samurai und ich denk mal, dass wir bei enis Lobby nicht mal bei der Hälfte sind.


Hmm ka wie weit ihr seit wie heißtn die letzte Folge die auf Deutsch ausgestrahlt wurde?


----------



## Klunker (15. April 2009)

mit band 46 +- ist op laut oda ungefähr beid er hälfte der story^^


----------



## Kangrim (15. April 2009)

Hmm also ich finde die Animes  haben in letzter Zeit einen ganzschönen aufschub. Es gibt schon wieder so viele gute, da komm ich mit dem schauen überhaupt nichtmehr nach. Wenn dann davon die mangas erscheinen wird mein Geld auch langsam knapp xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. April 2009)

Omg wie geil.Wie die Flying Lamb in Enies Lobby die Strohhut Bande rettete. *.*

Der geilste Moment.


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Omg wie geil.Wie die  *Flying Lamb*  in Enies Lobby die Strohhut Bande rettete. *.*
> 
> Der geilste Moment.


wie will miss you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2009)

Spoiler



_Willst du dich von etwas trennen
dann musst du es verbrennen....*sing*_


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pöse, ganz pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> pöse, ganz pöse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



Also ganz ehrlich, wenn mir etwas bei One Piece ein gaaanz kleines bisschen auf den Zeiger gegangen ist, dann Lysops abgöttische Liebe zur Flying Lamb. OK, das Schiff hat eine Geschichte und es hängen viele Erinnerungen an seine Heimat dran, aber deswegen so einen Terz zu machen und dann selbst als SogeKing gegen Ruffy zu kämpfen. Naja ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich, wenn mir etwas bei One Piece ein gaaanz kleines bisschen auf den Zeiger gegangen ist, dann Lysops abgöttische Liebe zur Flying Lamb. OK, das Schiff hat eine Geschichte und es hängen viele Erinnerungen an seine Heimat dran, aber deswegen so einen Terz zu machen und dann selbst als SogeKing gegen Ruffy zu kämpfen. Naja ich weiß ja nicht.





Spoiler



das stimmt allerdings, schließlich war ja auch abzusehen das für die grandline irgendwann was größeres/besseres her muss. was mich allerdings interessieren würde ist, was für ne rolle noch der geist der flying lamb spielen wird (also der das schiff auf skypia repariert hat und zu eisberg gesprochen hat)


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2009)

Hab jetzt wieder angefangen Naruto Shippuuden zu schauen und bin wieder richtig süchtig. xD
Bin jetzt bei Episode 44. 



Spoiler



Naruto vs. Orochimaru


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass sich Lysop verdammt gut gegen Ruffy geschlagen hat.

Ob er wohl doch irgendwann mal zum Mann wirt, ist ja fraglich. Wäre dann aber nicht mehr Lysop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasse wir uns überraschen was uns und Ruffy's-Truppe noch so erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass sich Lysop verdammt gut gegen Ruffy geschlagen hat.
> 
> Ob er wohl doch irgendwann mal zum Mann wirt, ist ja fraglich. Wäre dann aber nicht mehr Lysop.
> 
> ...


Lysop wollte doch nach den Erlebnissen von Little Garden nach Elban reisen zu den Riesen
Das wär schon verdammt cool wenn das wirklich passieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. April 2009)

Viel interessanter als das finde ich ja, die Story rund um Corby. Wir haben ihn ja nach den Geschehnissen auf Enies Lobby gesehen, wie er mit Ruffys Opa in Water Seven aufgeschlagen ist. Und von dem kleinen weinerlichen Bengel in einer Apfeltonne ist ja immerhin schon ein Marine Seekadett geworden. Ich bin sicher, Ruffy und Corby werden sich noch ganz schön in die Haare kriegen, als Piratenkönig und Marine Admiral. Das verspricht Spannung. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als das finde ich ja, die Story rund um Corby. Wir haben ihn ja nach den Geschehnissen auf Enies Lobby gesehen, wie er mit Ruffys Opa in Water Seven aufgeschlagen ist. Und von dem kleinen weinerlichen Bengel in einer Apfeltonne ist ja immerhin schon ein Marine Seekadett geworden. Ich bin sicher, Ruffy und Corby werden sich noch ganz schön in die Haare kriegen, als Piratenkönig und Marine Admiral. Das verspricht Spannung. ^^


du hast jetzt garantiert wieder gespoilert und es als naja wunsch/gedanke/hoffnung/irgendwas getarnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. April 2009)

Gibt es ab Folge 315 keine Deutsche Synchro mehr?Maan,das wird ne Umstellung.


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

Jo, das dürfte wirklich intressant werden. Ob Hellmepo (oder wie man das schreibt) auch noch eine Rolle spielen wird bin ich auch gespannt.

Werden die Riesen auf Little Garden ihren Kampf mal beenden und werden sie wieder auf Ruffy und sein Crew treffen?


So viele Fragen und so viele Möglichkeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als das finde ich ja, die Story rund um Corby. Wir haben ihn ja nach den Geschehnissen auf Enies Lobby gesehen, wie er mit Ruffys Opa in Water Seven aufgeschlagen ist. Und von dem kleinen weinerlichen Bengel in einer Apfeltonne ist ja immerhin schon ein Marine Seekadett geworden. Ich bin sicher, Ruffy und Corby werden sich noch ganz schön in die Haare kriegen, als Piratenkönig und Marine Admiral. Das verspricht Spannung. ^^


es wird so enden wie bei gol d. roger. der hat sich ja auch von seinem besten freund (war beid er marine) gefangen nehmen lassen, unteranderem weil er sowie so schwer krank war. denke so oder so ähnlich wird das auch bei ruffy und corbi ablaufen.
obwohl, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke dürfte ruffy nach dem sturz der weltregierung auch schon wieder ein held sein^^


----------



## Vervane (16. April 2009)

Was mich mehr interessiert ist was mit Ruffys Vater abgeht und überhaupt Infos zu seiner durchgeknallten Familie. Da ist ja jeder kränker als der andere.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand kurz eine Info über Mangas und hauptsächlich über die OP Mangas geben.Hatte bisher keinen einzigen bin sozusagen Einsteiger.
Wie dick sind diese `Bücher` und sind diese gleich aufgebaut wie sozusagen die Amy Comics nur eben in Buchform oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## chopi (16. April 2009)

Sind normale Mangas imo,hab nur Opbücher,deshalb kann ich dir keinen Vergleich aufstellen.
Btw,ich mag helmeppo nicht ._.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. April 2009)

Sry bisschen unverständlich ausgedrückt..Wie sind im Allg. Mangas aufgebaut?Es ging mir nicht um Vergleiche mit anderen.Es geht nur darum hatte nie einen in der Hand von daher will ich mich bisschen informieren.


----------



## Kangrim (16. April 2009)

Sie haben ungefähr die größe von einem Mickymouse taschenbuch. Du fängst aber hinten an zu lesen und ließt dann von dem kästchen rechts oben zu dem Kästchen links unten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. April 2009)

Hört sich geil an.
Hehe und teuer sind sie bei Amazon auch nicht.


----------



## chopi (16. April 2009)

Bei Hugendubel kostet(te,hier gibts keinen) ein Opband 5 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Könnte Spoiler enthalten - Deathnote]

So,ich hab Deathnote jetzt zuende gesehn,ich habe wirklich gehofft,das die letzte Szene zeigt,wie Ryuk wegfliegt,das mit Misa war unwichtig imo...Trotzdem natürlich ein sehr geiler,man möchte ihn fast schon epischer nennen,Anime.
Übrigens,ich habe gehört,im Manga gibt es ein andere Ende? Könnte mir das jemand erzählen? Die Bücher werde ich mir nämlich eher nicht kaufen. (Zur not geht eine Pm natürlich auch)


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Bei Hugendubel kostet(te,hier gibts keinen) ein Opband 5 Euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei Hugendubel (mein Stammmangadealer mit der extrem geilen Verkäuferin aber das nur nebenbei!) kosten doch fast alle Mangas so um die 5- 8 euro
also Death NOte hat jeder Band 6,50 gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab sie mir sofort gekauft!


----------



## Vervane (16. April 2009)

Sind die Preise von mangas nicht eh fest auf den Buchrücken gedruckt? Oo
und is es damit nicht egal wo man sie kauft?^^


----------



## sTereoType (16. April 2009)

auf den rücken ist ein weißer kasten wo der anbieter seinen strichcode und preis rauf drucken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in fall von thalia auch noch die isbn.
ansonsten gibts halt nen klebchen drüber und neuer preis druff^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2009)

Aber kein Händler wird die Manga zu anderen Preisen als den, schon auf dem Manga, abgedruckten verkaufen. Und im übrigen, bei mir ist Hugendubel ähnlich gut mit Manga bestückt wie der Vatikan mit Pornos. Ein Saftladen, erstmal keine Auswahl und dann auch noch schlecht sortiert. Ich schwöre auf Gondrom oder den örtlichen Comicdealer. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber kein Händler wird die Manga zu anderen Preisen als den, schon auf dem Manga, abgedruckten verkaufen. Und im übrigen, bei mir ist Hugendubel ähnlich gut mit Manga bestückt wie der Vatikan mit Pornos. Ein Saftladen, erstmal keine Auswahl und dann auch noch schlecht sortiert. Ich schwöre auf Gondrom oder den örtlichen Comicdealer. ^^


keine Ahnung in welchen Hugendubel du gehst aber meiner ist Gold wert.

Ich hab da bis jetzt FAST alles gefunden wobrüber ihr hier geredet habt


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2009)

Hugendubel in Ulm. Wobei es da wirklich regionale Unterschiede gibt. In Stuttgart war die Auswahl wieder top, dafür hatte Thalia nicht wirklich etwas Neues. Und es nervt ziemlich durch die halbe Stadt zu tingeln, weil Händler A die Bleach Bände 20-23 und 25 hat, dafür Händler B die Bände 24, sowie 26-30. -_-

P.S.: Helmeppo ist auch doof.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. April 2009)

Sogeking!Einfach genial.Nur die Deutsche Version wie immer verhunzt.


----------



## sTereoType (17. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Sogeking!Einfach genial.Nur die Deutsche Version wie immer verhunzt.


Also da muss ich widersprechen, auch wenn deutschland(bzw rtl2 und ihre crew) durch schnitt und beschissene synchro sonst fast alle animes verhunzt, so muss ich doch bei One piece ein Kompliment aussprechen. die Stimmen passen sehr gut auf die einzelnen characktere und blut wurde nur dann entfernt wenn es in strömen floss.
btw: in amerika wird sanjis zigarette rauseditiert und durch nen lutscher ersetzt xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. April 2009)

Echt?Da lässt Kojak grüßen. =D Aber das mit Chopper die haben sich selbst übertroffen.Ich fand den so knuffig mit seiner Stimme und jetzt kommt von einer Episode auf die Nächste eine neue Stimme. -.-

Wie schwer ist es eigentlich die Japanische Sprache zu erlernen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.: Helmeppo ist auch doof.



Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie ..
erinnerst du dich noch am nich? klar
und an mich? ehm nö wer bist du? helmeppo ! wer? der sohn von (wie heisst der tyo schon wieder .. stahlaxt freak) ! ah der ..

ruffy verdrängts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. April 2009)

stahlaxktfreak --> Captain Morgan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ aeon ok das mit chopper stimmt, hab das aber auch eben erst gehört weil ich den deutschen anime aufgrund von neugier kurz vor der zugfahrt aufgehört habe zu gucken, der manga war halt weiter ^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

ah genau so hies der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. April 2009)

Sind eig. die Ger Dubs der Japanischen One Piece Folgen Wort auf Wort übersetzt?


----------



## Vervane (17. April 2009)

Joa an sich schon aber halt an manchen stellen zensiert so sachen wie "ich bring dich um" wird dann zu "ich besiege dich" kA und am manchen Stellen wird auch n bissel rumgeschnipselt.


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Sind eig. die Ger Dubs der Japanischen One Piece Folgen Wort auf Wort übersetzt?



so teilweise auf gut glück übersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber +/- stimmts


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Im Endeffekt kommts aufs Richtige raus würd ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. April 2009)

hat der deutsche anime eigentlich die tollen attakenbegriffe von sanji bei carlson comics mit übernommen? ich erinner mich da an tolle namen wie "rindereintopf" gegen den wolftypi bei enies lobby^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hat der deutsche anime eigentlich die tollen attakenbegriffe von sanji bei carlson comics mit übernommen? ich erinner mich da an tolle namen wie "rindereintopf" gegen den wolftypi bei enies lobby^^


hat glaub ich sogar n paar dazu erfunden


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. April 2009)

ich gucke grade aktuell den OP-Anime und - Manga, bei Naruto nur den Manga und SE auch nur den manga aber aus dem einfachen grund das der Anime LEIDER zu ende ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wie ach immer am spannendsten find ich im moment. OP wegen Impel Down und so weiter und hoffe das das genausoe spannend weiter geht oder irgendwann mal spannend endet, nicht wie bei SE wo ich mich SOOOOOOOOOOO auf das ende gefreut hab und dann haben die das so verkackt naja egal was geschen ist ist geschen ein bisschen schade aber so ist das leben


----------



## Klunker (19. April 2009)

So habe mir die ersten 3 bände von Fairy Tail bestellt.
Zeichenstil erinnert an One Piece ebenso das verhaltend er charactere vor allem des hauptchars^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Lohnt es sich die 1. naruto Staffel Ger Dub anzuschauen?
Oder ist es zu stark gekürzt


----------



## sTereoType (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die 1. naruto Staffel Ger Dub anzuschauen?
> Oder ist es zu stark gekürzt


das was auf RTL 2 kam kannste knicken, teilweise fehlen die zusammenhänge und lapalien wie blutflecken werden wegeditiert

edit: das behindertste dabei war das rauseditierensn des schwertes vom ersten Swordsman den sie treffen und das nur weil er mit dem schwert auf jemanden deutet(der hat dann echt nur den griff vom schwert in der hand oO)


----------



## Kangrim (19. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> dafür reißt er euch beiden den kopf ab^^



Ich hoffe einfach auf bans anstatt das der Thread hier geschlossen wird.^^
Hoffe mein D.Gray-Man ist Montag da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Oh mein Gott.. da komm ich jetzt drauf.
Danke sTereoType.. Das ist ein Tipp fürs Leben.. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

Einmal kaufe ich es Euch noch ab, dass das ein Versehen war. Beim nächsten Mal rollen wirklich Köpfe meine Herren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einmal kaufe ich es Euch noch ab, dass das ein Versehen war. Beim nächsten Mal rollen wirklich Köpfe meine Herren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jawohl, Herr General 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einmal kaufe ich es Euch noch ab, dass das ein Versehen war. Beim nächsten Mal rollen wirklich Köpfe meine Herren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte nur bans, damit die die nichts damit zu tun haben nicht auchnoch bestraft werden.^^


Btw: Heute sind meine 10 Bände D.Gray-Man angekommen. Hab zwar erst einen band davon gelesen aber schon ist mir klar, das das kein griff ins klo war sondern es ein absoluter Top Titel ist.^^
Wie siehts bei dir aus Klunker? Deine Fary Tails schon angekommen?^^


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Bitte nur bans, damit die die nichts damit zu tun haben nicht auchnoch bestraft werden.^^
> 
> 
> Btw: Heute sind meine 10 Bände D.Gray-Man angekommen. Hab zwar erst einen band davon gelesen aber schon ist mir klar, das das kein griff ins klo war sondern es ein absoluter Top Titel ist.^^
> Wie siehts bei dir aus Klunker? Deine Fary Tails schon angekommen?^^



mhm Habe sie am Samstag so gegen 20:30 bestellt und morgen sollten sie da sein, wurde auch schon abgeschickt^^ na dann erstmal Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ja en langes warten^^ hoffe das auch Fairy Tail kein Fehlgriff war, werde euch davon dan unterrichten udn btw, los kauft euch R+V der manga ist echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Bitte nur bans, damit die die nichts damit zu tun haben nicht auchnoch bestraft werden.^^



Ich denke ein wenig Forenpause wird die Betroffenen im Anschluß wieder etwas genauer auf die Netiquette achten lassen. Nech?! ^^



Kangrim schrieb:


> Btw: Heute sind meine 10 Bände D.Gray-Man angekommen. Hab zwar erst einen band davon gelesen aber schon ist mir klar, das das kein griff ins klo war sondern es ein absoluter Top Titel ist.^^
> Wie siehts bei dir aus Klunker? Deine Fary Tails schon angekommen?^^



Machste nix falsch Kangrim. D.Gray-man ist wirklich ein sehr guter Manga. Meine bessere Hälfte hat ja Samstag in einem Anfall von plötzlichem Kaufrausch die One Piece Bände 45-49 gekauft, weil sie von RTL2 so gefrustet ist. Na jetzt haben wir wieder eine neue Serie und irgendwie kommt mir Gecko Moria als einer der Samurai ziemlich schwach vor. Selbst Crocodile hatte da mehr drauf...so rein gefühlsmäßig.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte hat ja Samstag in einem Anfall von plötzlichem Kaufrausch die One Piece Bände 45-49 gekauft, weil sie von RTL2 so gefrustet ist. Na jetzt haben wir wieder eine neue Serie und irgendwie kommt mir Gecko Moria als einer der Samurai ziemlich schwach vor. Selbst Crocodile hatte da mehr drauf...so rein gefühlsmäßig.


man darf nicht vergessend as du samurais der meere nicht nach ihrem kopfgeld beurteilen kannst, da sie ja ab dem punkt wo sie samus wurden nicht mehr steigen. ich persönlich finde bis jetzt flamingo am schwächsten und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ruffy  zu blöd für seine marionettenkräfte ist. soll heißen ruffy lässt sich aufgrund der einfachheit seines verstandes nicht kontrollieren^^. was du bei gecko nicht vergessen darfst ist, wenn er normal am land jemanden den schatten abschneiden würde, wäre der am tage instant tot. nicht wie auf thriller bark dank des nebels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s wenn ich forenpause  hab, wer soll denn dann spoilern ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. April 2009)

D.Gray-Man band 2 hat mir grade ein paar Tränen in die Augen getrieben. Sehr geil! Ich liebe diesen Manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Machste nix falsch Kangrim. D.Gray-man ist wirklich ein sehr guter Manga. Meine bessere Hälfte hat ja Samstag in einem Anfall von plötzlichem Kaufrausch die One Piece Bände 45-49 gekauft, weil sie von RTL2 so gefrustet ist. Na jetzt haben wir wieder eine neue Serie und irgendwie kommt mir Gecko Moria als einer der Samurai ziemlich schwach vor. Selbst Crocodile hatte da mehr drauf...so rein gefühlsmäßig.





ich finde Moria als Gegner schon gut gemacht, das design hätte man vllt ein bischen ändern können, böser, stäker, aber von swe kampfkraft und seinen techniken liegt moria weit über croco, croco war nur so stark, weil um ihn herum sand war, man hat es ja gesehen, das sobal wasser ins spiel kam er so gut wie keine chance hatte. Moria hingegen hat seine teufelskraft viel bsser unter kontrokke und hat sich viel merh wege geschaffen diese zu benutzen, ich denke man hätte aus dieser kraft viel merh raushohlen könen, als nur das simple zombie amchen, fusen pwe pwe. Bin gespannt auf den Endkampf. 

vllt kam croco auch stärker rüber, weil er mehr auftritte udn viel "böser" war als alle anderen gegner ruffy's bis jetzt =9


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

@klunker: der endkampf zwischen ruffy und moria?
ich will nicht wieder spoilern , aber ich war enttäuscht


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

ich lass die endkämpfe immer aus, btw da letzte chapter war 539 ode´r? oder so^^  naja sah schon gut aus wie die im sonne licht stehen udn sekunden vor dem tot stehen^^


----------



## meyster77 (20. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm Habe sie am Samstag so gegen 20:30 bestellt und morgen sollten sie da sein, wurde auch schon abgeschickt^^ na dann erstmal Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich finde Fairy Tail genial, hab Band 1-5. Es wird zwar behauptet da wurde einiges von One Piece "abgeguckt", aber bei den vielen Mangas die es gibt, ist es schon fast unmöglich was völlig neues zu zeichnen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass du es bereuen wirst.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Also ich finde Fairy Tail genial, hab Band 1-5. Es wird zwar behauptet da wurde einiges von One Piece "abgeguckt", aber bei den vielen Mangas die es gibt, ist es schon fast unmöglich was völlig neues zu zeichnen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass du es bereuen wirst.


stimmt schon. man mus sich mal hunter x hunter im vergleich zu naruto angucken^^ aber im prinzip sind viele mangas vom grundeaufbau gleich. ein sich weiterentwickelnder maincharackter ein rivale bzw freund der auch als rivale gelten kann und das böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: also zummindest die shonen sind so^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> D.Gray-Man band 2 hat mir grade ein paar Tränen in die Augen getrieben. Sehr geil! Ich liebe diesen Manga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür das den Manga eine Dame zeichnet, weiß sie echt wie Shonen zu begeistern sind, was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




sTereoType schrieb:


> man darf nicht vergessend as du samurais der meere nicht nach ihrem kopfgeld beurteilen kannst, da sie ja ab dem punkt wo sie samus wurden nicht mehr steigen. ich persönlich finde bis jetzt flamingo am schwächsten und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ruffy  zu blöd für seine marionettenkräfte ist. soll heißen ruffy lässt sich aufgrund der einfachheit seines verstandes nicht kontrollieren^^. was du bei gecko nicht vergessen darfst ist, wenn er normal am land jemanden den schatten abschneiden würde, wäre der am tage instant tot. nicht wie auf thriller bark dank des nebels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon klar, aber wenn wir das mal vergleichen war Croco weit hinter Moria, was das Kopfgeld betrifft, und trotzdem hat er unseren Strohhut mehr in Bedrängnis gebracht als Moria momentan. Und die Chancen sind auch gleich. In Alabasta war überall Sand, auf der Thrillerbark laufen Oz, Zombies und überall Schatten herum. Von daher geebnete Schlachtfelder. Generell finde ich die Story rund um die Thriller Bark ja garnicht schlecht, aber Moria stellt für mich irgendwie nicht die Krönung des Ganzen dar. Bartholomäus Bär hingegen, ich meine der Typ taucht auf und BÄÄM, vor dem habe ich Instant-Respekt.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Also ich finde Fairy Tail genial, hab Band 1-5. Es wird zwar behauptet da wurde einiges von One Piece "abgeguckt", aber bei den vielen Mangas die es gibt, ist es schon fast unmöglich was völlig neues zu zeichnen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass du es bereuen wirst.



das war sogar ein Grun für den Kauf =) op = mein lieblingsmanga   fairy tail= sehr gute chars design^^ und interessante story


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

oh ja bei Kuma hat man wirklich das gefühl , der ist was. meine mich zu erinnern das bei der marine noch abfällig über moria geredet wurde,s chließlich haben sie ihm ja nicht zugetraut das er die strohhutbande packt. deswegen kam ja kuma^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oh ja bei Kuma hat man wirklich das gefühl , der ist was. meine mich zu erinnern das bei der marine noch abfällig über moria geredet wurde,s chließlich haben sie ihm ja nicht zugetraut das er die strohhutbande packt. deswegen kam ja kuma^^



Ich glaube mich sogar entsinnen zu können, dass es da einen Übersetzungsfehler gab. Bei der Versammlung, bei der doch Raffit (Blackbeards Navigator) aufgetaucht ist und wir zum ersten Mal Flamingo und Bär sahen, wurde doch über Gecko Moria als ehemaligen Samurai gesprochen. Dabei ist und war er zu dem Zeitpunkt einer der Sieben.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dafür das den Manga eine Dame zeichnet, weiß sie echt wie Shonen zu begeistern sind, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das kopfgeld sagt nicht über die kraft aus^^ das kopfgeld stopt dann wenn sie ind en dienst  er samurais treten und was sie vorher getan haben, somit kann man das eigentlich nicht vergleichen, aber hat schon recht. jup der bär ist schon übel. mit seinem auftauchen wird wohl die story eine krasse wende erleben, 2 samurais auf eienr insel mit einer total geschwächten truppe? das kann eigentlich nur übel ausgehen.

Trotzdem bräuchte man endlich mal infos wie der konflikt zwischen shanks und whitebeard ausgegangen ist. Denke, dass keiner von beiden sich verletzen wird. Glaube eh, dass Shanks der stärkste pirat von allen ist, also der stärkste char im ganzen op universum. es kann einfach nicht sein, das ein Pirat der früher unter gol .d roger gesegelt ist, dann ne eigene bande hat und einen arm verliert, sich zu einemd e r4 kaiser entwickelt hat. 

mhm habe bestimmt wieder irgetneinen mist erzählt^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> es kann einfach nicht sein, das ein Pirat der früher unter gol .d roger gesegelt ist, dann ne eigene bande hat und einen arm verliert, sich zu einemd e r4 kaiser entwickelt hat.
> 
> mhm habe bestimmt wieder irgetneinen mist erzählt^^


dazu sag ich nur : Buggy^^
ansonsten, soll ich spoilern klunker? xD

edit: und es fehlen damit ja noch 2 kaiser und dragons wahre stärke hat man auch noch nicht gesehen, aber man soltle bedenken das für die weltregierung dragon der meistgesuchte mann ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

mhm hab doch geschirben, dass ich topaktuell bin, also ich weiß alles 



Spoiler



mit wehitebeard impel diwn etc^^ will nur noch mehr über shanks..mein absoluter lieblingschar^^


überfliege die chapter nur immer, keine lust mir die vorfreude wegzunehmen^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Trotzdem bräuchte man endlich mal infos wie der konflikt zwischen shanks und whitebeard ausgegangen ist. Denke, dass keiner von beiden sich verletzen wird. Glaube eh, dass Shanks der stärkste pirat von allen ist, also der stärkste char im ganzen op universum. es kann einfach nicht sein, das ein Pirat der früher unter gol .d roger gesegelt ist, dann ne eigene bande hat und einen arm verliert, sich zu einemd e r4 kaiser entwickelt hat.
> 
> mhm habe bestimmt wieder irgetneinen mist erzählt^^



Naja aber Whitebeard ist ja auch einer der Vier Kaiser und er hat schon zu Lebzeiten gegen Gol D. Roger gekämpft und konnte ihm als Einziger wirklich etwas entgegenhalten. Allerdings war Shanks Auftritt bei Whitebeard große Klasse und da hat man ja auch einen Hinweis auf seine wirklichen Kräfte bekommen, allein durch seine Präsenz so eine Wirkung zu erzeugen, da muß noch etwas verborgen liegen. 

Ich konnte ja nicht an mich halten und habe mich schon ein bisschen informiert, also es gab da doch diesen einen Kampf zwischen 



Spoiler



Ace und Teach, den Ace verloren hat und jetzt in Impel Down verfault. Diese Ereignisse führen dazu, dass Whitebeard der Weltregierung den Krieg erklärt und es wohl dazu kommen wird, dass die Samurai zusammen mit der Marine gegen Whitebeard kämpfen werden. Was den Spannungsbogen auch noch ganz schön spannen dürfte ist ja auch die Tatsache, dass wir noch immer nichts über zwei Großadmiräle der Marine wissen. Gelber Affe und Roter Hund, Blaufasan ist ja hinlänglich bekannt aber die Beiden sind bisher noch nicht aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht und dürften sich wohl bald an Ruffy und Konsorten hängen


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

ah k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



ich persönlich denk ja das es nur ein "übungskämpfchen" zwischen shanks und whitebeard ist. sie wissens chließlich das sie nur zu viert gegen die weltregierung bestehen



edit:



Spoiler



doch einer der beiden verbleibenden admiräle ist auf dem shabony archipel(so hies das doch oder) aufgetaucht, hat i-wie die kraft überlicht und kann sich auch deswegen übelst schnell bewegen, aber der war irgendwie nicht so pralle. nur die 4 kumas haben letztendlich die strohhutbande "ausgelöscht"


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

Dem stimme ich zu. ^^


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

das würde aber ein heftiger kampf werden^^

denke ein 3 fronten krieg dann



Spoiler



Marine - Shanks, Mihawk, Strohütte,[ Ace und Jimbei] - Whitebeard  mihawk zu 100% nicht gegen shanks kämpfen, dafür sind sie zu güte freunde, zudemlehtne er bis jetzt jeden kampf ab, mit der brgründung, dass er nicht gegen einen krüppel kämpfen würde.





Spoiler



das mit den cyborgs hat mich aber iregtnwie aufgeregt..imer diese blöden marinewissenschaftler >.<


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

ist ja nur einer und zwar dr. vegapunk.



Spoiler



denke der spielt noch ne große rolle bei den revolutionären, immerhin hat kuma schon intentionen in die richtung gemacht udn vegapunk hat ihn ja erschaffen



p.s das macht richtig spaß wenn der thread hier in fahrt kommt^^


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

Spoiler



wissenschaftler meitne ich damit, dass es irgetnwie in jedem manga irgentein böses genie gibt, das irgentwas erschafft^^



aber letze woche ist kein chapter erschienen, was denkt ihr denn wie der kampf ablaufen würde..also ündnisse. 



Spoiler



denke die andern beiden kaiser würden sich nicht einmischen sondern in der neuen welter bleiben


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

das kann ich leider nicht beantworten, was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass übernächste woche wieder keine ausgabe kommt >.< letztes mal wegen pause und nächstes mal wegen golden week ...


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

hab ja vorgesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tatsache ist aber, dass op wirklich unvorhersehbar ist. es gibt einfach so viele offene Fragen =)


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

Also wenn es wirklich so kommt wie wir vermuten, dann kann sich eigentlich keine Macht aus diesem Kampf heraushalten. Das betrifft meiner Meinung nach auch die verbliebenen Kaiser in der Neuen Welt.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

aber einen Weltkrieg würde Oda auch nicht ausbrechen lassen, er würde keinen seiner chars einfach so verholzen, so ziemlich jeder hat eine wichtige bedeutung für die story..was wdie frage aufwirft wer Dadan ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. April 2009)

och meno mich überkommt schon wieder dieses dringende bedürfniss die spoiler zu lesen >.<


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> aber einen Weltkrieg würde Oda auch nicht ausbrechen lassen, er würde keinen seiner chars einfach so verholzen, so ziemlich jeder hat eine wichtige bedeutung für die story..was wdie frage aufwirft wer Dadan ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach naja, ruffy hat schon auf enies lobby der welt den krieg erklärt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach naja, ruffy hat schon auf enies lobby der welt den krieg erklärt^^


das war genial zeitweise dachte ich God of War wärn als Anime rausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

weltkrieg im sine von allierten und sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhm nrgs will jetzt umbedingt wissen wies weiterhgeht^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. April 2009)

Naja jetzt kommt bald erstmal die Fischmenscheninsel und dann werden wir sehen wie es sich parallel mit dem Whitebeard-Weltregierung Plot entwickelt. Dragon, der olle Revoluzzer bekommt erst später seinen eigenen Handlungsstrang.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

die aus der D. Famile haben wirklich alle einen schaden oder, jeder will irgentwas, was ziemlcih schwer zu erreichen ist, ordnung, neue ordnung, pirartenkönig, Treue und Freundschaft


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

bei opwiki,org hab ich mal die theorie gelesen das alle mit nem D im namen vielleicht nachfahren aus der vergessenen zeit sind(ok das sind alle irgendwie, aber die halt direkt vom herrscher geschlecht oder so) und roger hatte ja auch ein D im namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

sauro..also der reise der nico gerettet hat, auch oder? Hagwar D. Sauro


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> sauro..also der reise der nico gerettet hat, auch oder? Hagwar D. Sauro


jupp, ich denke das das D schon irgendwie damit zusammenhängt, verwandschaft schließ ich aufgrund des riesen jetzt mal aus^^


----------



## Klunker (20. April 2009)

boah die treasure ausgabe kostet  ca 61 euro :/ wolte die gerade biem japansichen amazon bestellen, werde aber jetzt ersmla auf yellow warten, konnte ja schon reinschnuppern^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

denke auch das das d irgendwas spezielles hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich mittlerweile voll bleach fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rukia ist so süss ... und so...
bin aber bald bei der letzten und dann heisst es wieder warten


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> denke auch das das d irgendwas spezielles hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du jetzt orihime gesagt hättest, aber rukia? bis auf die längeren haare könnt ich die nicht von nem mann unterscheiden xD


----------



## Medmius (21. April 2009)

Ich denke, dass es irgendwann schlussendlich zum finalen Showdown kommen wird zwischen der Weltregierung und den Piraten. Mich würde es interessieren auf welcher Seite die 7 Samurai stehen werden. Bis jetzt weiss man ja, dass Kuma der einzige ist, der der Weltregierung treu untergeben ist.



Spoiler



Mich interessiert momentan auch, was die anderen aus der Strohhut-Bande so treiben. Oda hat zwar kurz gezeigt, wo sie gelandet sind, aber wie es denen inzwischen so geht ist unbekannt. Am meisten möche ich jedoch wissen, ob das, was Lysop gegessen hat, eine Teufelsfrucht war. Es sah für mich ganz danach aus. XXX

Was ich auch noch gerne wissen würde ist, was Kuma Silvers Rayleigh während dem Kampf gegen den Admiral gesagt hat. Rayleigh schien überrascht. (http://www.onemanga.com/One_Piece/513/11/)


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

Spoiler



das war keine teufelsfrucht. erkennen kann man es daran das der typ den namen der frucht sagt und das sie keine wirbel hat wie die anderen teufelsfrüchte. ansonsten würd ich noch sagen das gerade kuma nicht der treueste ist in bezug auf die weltregierung sondern eher eine art "schläfer" ist.ich nehm mal an das kuma ray einfach gesagt hat das ruffy der sohn von dragon ist , oder halt irgendwas von ace


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt orihime gesagt hättest, aber rukia? bis auf die längeren haare könnt ich die nicht von nem mann unterscheiden xD



sagte sie ist süss ..
und nid sie hat grosse titten ..


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte sie ist süss ..
> und nid sie hat grosse titten ..


ja nee is klar biene xD
deswegen dein schöner avatar nee?^^
aber ich geb dir insofern recht das sie (ohne jetzt als geek zu wirken) etwas hat (als gemalte figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

btw: die wendungen bei bleach werden in den neuen episoden immer absurder >.<


----------



## Kangrim (21. April 2009)

Klunker ich werd wohl nicht mit One Piece anfangen. Wurde schon zuviel gespoilert.^^
Aber D.Gray-Man ist sooo geil oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe es


Oo hab den gleichen postcount wie stereo nur 2 zahlen vertauscht^^


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Klunker ich werd wohl nicht mit One Piece anfangen. Wurde schon zuviel gespoilert.^^
> Aber D.Gray-Man ist sooo geil oO
> 
> 
> ...


wie one piece nicht anfangen? oO das ist doch schon pflichtlektüre 
oder meintest das im sinne von die deutschen bänder nicht kaufen weil du immer nur das aktuellste lesen willst?^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wie one piece nicht anfangen? oO das ist doch schon pflichtlektüre
> oder meintest das im sinne von die deutschen bänder nicht kaufen weil du immer nur das aktuellste lesen willst?^^




Nee garnicht lesen. Weder englisch noch Deutsch noch irgendwo im internet.^^
Bei den Folgen bin ich auch nicht so auf dem stand und kann bei one Piece also überhaupt nicht mitreden xD


----------



## meyster77 (21. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Also das stimmt ja mal nicht wirklich, er konnte es mit mehreren Rookies auf einmal aufnehmen und hat sie alle platt gemacht. Außerdem, seine Teufelskraft, gehört zu den stärksten der Logiakräfte. Ruffys Bande hätte keine Chance gegen ihn. Kann man jemanden entkommen der so schnell wie das Licht ist? Nein! Wahrscheinlich sah er für dich so schwach aus weil Rayleigh mit seinem (Königs)-haki Teufelskräfte annulieren kann und deswegen nicht viel ausrichten konnte .


----------



## Noxiel (21. April 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also das stimmt ja mal nicht wirklich, er konnte es mit mehreren Rookies auf einmal aufnehmen und hat sie alle platt gemacht. Außerdem, seine Teufelskraft, gehört zu den stärksten der Logiakräfte. Ruffys Bande hätte keine Chance gegen ihn. Kann man jemanden entkommen der so schnell wie das Licht ist? Nein! Wahrscheinlich sah er für dich so schwach aus weil Rayleigh mit seinem (Königs)-haki Teufelskräfte annulieren kann und deswegen nicht viel ausrichten konnte .





Spoiler



Wenn ich mal eben klugscheißern darf, dieser Admiral war "Gelber Affe".


----------



## Klunker (21. April 2009)

Irgentwie bin ich depri^^ ich werde angeflaumt wenn ich onemanga verwende aber andere user dürfen das einfach so verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Btw Fairy Tail ist angekommen, leider noch keine zeit gefunden, werde am donnerstag reinlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. April 2009)

Habe ich was übersehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

@meyster
das hatte ich doof formuliert^^ ich meinte im sinne von ich empfind ihn nicht als solch eine herausragende persönlichkeit wie blaufasan
btw:



Spoiler



und das er natürlich sehr stark ist zeigt schon der rang und der umstand das die kumas die strohhutbande wohl eher gerettet haben und zum trainieren auf jeweilige insel geschickt



p.s. logiakräfte haben alle ihren schwachpunkt, von daher würd ich zwischen den logiafrüchten nicht wirklich differenzieren was ihre stärke grad angeht. ähnlich bei den zoanfrüchten. während paramecia dagegen eigentlich wie ne "fun"-frucht wirkt^^ aber richtig eingesetzt ein enormes potential schon allein durch den eigenen körper erhalten (also nicht wie z.b. der goldspeer von enel der durchstrom formbar wird oder das feuerboot von ace). z.b ruffy der dank des gummieffekt sein blut mit hochdruck pumpen lassen kann und so seine leistungsfähigkeit dicke steigert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. April 2009)

Bin grad wieder dabei ab Little Garden wieder One Piece komplett durchzuschauen..Muss mal wieder sein.


----------



## Klunker (21. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Habe ich was übersehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jup einfach eien seite zurück geehn, ist unter reinem spoiler versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man nicht irgenteinen quelltext schreiben, das aufjeder neuen seite ein post ist, der alle verbotenen seiten auflistet?


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> jup einfach eien seite zurück geehn, ist unter reinem spoiler versteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du meinst also man soll alle verbotenen seiten von vornerein für alle sichtbar auflisten damit die seite nicht gepostet wird?^^


----------



## Klunker (21. April 2009)

ok das war ne blöde idee, aber es geht ja darum das buffed die in ihren foren net sehen will^^


----------



## Medmius (21. April 2009)

Ich bin gerade nicht auf dem laufenden.
Warum ist 



Spoiler



XXX


 eine verbotene Seite?


----------



## Noxiel (21. April 2009)

Weil diese betroffene Seite Manga verlinkt, die in Deutschland bereits eine Lizenz haben und kommerziell vertrieben werden.


----------



## sTereoType (21. April 2009)

liegt daran das in deutschland der manga schon lizensiert ist und somit die rechte bei carlson comics liegen. also kommt das einer art raubkopie gleich (nicht vom strafmaßher)

edit: ach mist, war der nox wieder schneller. hat wohl von der funkelfrucht gegessen ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. April 2009)

Ohh man Doc Bader und Chopper..Hab die Folgen fast vergessen..


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Wow, bin grad am Death Note kucken, wo sich die Tussi umbringt

*push*


----------



## aisteh (25. April 2009)

ZOMG MIO!!11 <3 

K-ON ist extrem gut.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

aisteh schrieb:


> ZOMG MIO!!11 <3
> 
> K-ON ist extrem gut.



ähh.. wtf?


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

aisteh schrieb:


> ZOMG MIO!!11 <3
> 
> K-ON ist extrem gut.



Jo K-ON! rockt. Ich hoffe die fange demnächst aber mal an was zu spielen. Freu mich schon richtig drauf.

D.Gray-man Hab ich jetzt alle meine 10 Bände durch. Ich muss unbedingt weiterlesen. oO
Der Beste Manga den ich kenne. Nox steht schon fest wie viele bände D.Gray-man haben wird?

PS: Moe-Moe KUN! <3   xD


----------



## sTereoType (25. April 2009)

da ja hier son riesen wirbel um D. Gray-Man gemacht wird, hab ich da auch mal rein geschnuppert.
ganze ehrlich: ich finds nicht so pralle, das fängt schon damit an das der protagonist mit links kämpft^^


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

...
Ich glaube,ich frage jetzt schon das 3 mal,werde warscheinlich das 3 mal eine Antwort bekommen und weiß immernoch nicht,was ich gucken soll.
Ich suche einen Anime,in dem es nicht um irgendwelche Kämpfe geht,die zwar ganz schwer und tragisch aussehn,am Ende aber trotzdem der gute Ninja gewinnt und alle froh sind,sondern was schlaues,auch wenn ich das Wort,vorallem in einem solchen Satz,hasse,"erwachsenes".
Ausserdem sollte es nicht soviele Folgen haben (so um die 50 rum wäre ideal).

Jemand (wiedermal) ne Idee?


----------



## sTereoType (25. April 2009)

etwas schlaues was bloß um die 50 folgen hat wird schwer zu finden sein, da bei solchen animes darauf gesetzt wird das der zuschauer mitlernt und sich das ganze somit auch etwas in die länge zieht. 
sonst wird ich immernoch zu hikaru no go tendieren. ist relativ kurz und das ganze dreht sich um ein taktisches brettspiel das einen höheren anspruch hat als schach. beim anime sind die letzten paar minuten auch immer für nen tutorial freigehalten damit der zuscher tieferen einblick in die geschehnisse im anime hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

Ist doch scheiß egal mit welcher Hand Allen kämpft oO


Zu Chopis problem: Gunslinger Girls. Da muss man schon mitdenken und die Botschaften verstehen die es einem rüberbringen will.


----------



## sTereoType (25. April 2009)

sicher ist es egal, abermich störts halt. so fehlt die symmetrie und ich kann mich weniger mit den protagonisten identifizieren.


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sicher ist es egal, abermich störts halt. *so fehlt die symmetrie* und ich kann mich weniger mit den protagonisten identifizieren.




Das ist falsch. Rechthänder haben genau so wenig symmetrie wie linkshänder. Übrigends kan Allen mit beiden Händen gleich gut umgehen ;P


----------



## sTereoType (25. April 2009)

das hast du falsch verstanden^^ mit symmetrie meinte ich das er das selbe nicht auch noch rechts hat. soetwas ähnliches hat mich schon bei bruno in bleach gestört bis er rechts auch nen arm bekam. und das er mit rechts auch umgehen kann weis ich. immerhin balanciert er auf nen stuhl und macht dabei liegestütze(in dem fall standstütze?^^)

edit: btw wegen dem rechtshändertick meinerseits mag ich die Wii version von zelda twilight princess lieber als die gamecube version^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das hast du falsch verstanden^^ mit symmetrie meinte ich das er das selbe nicht auch noch rechts hat. soetwas ähnliches hat mich schon bei bruno in bleach gestört bis er rechts auch nen arm bekam. und das er mit rechts auch umgehen kann weis ich. immerhin balanciert er auf nen stuhl und macht dabei liegestütze(in dem fall standstütze?^^)
> 
> edit: btw wegen dem rechtshändertick meinerseits mag ich die Wii version von zelda twilight princess lieber als die gamecube version^^




Achso ok dann hab ich dich wirklich falsch verstanden.^^
Naja ich find D.Gray-man sehr geil.^^


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Ein Wort zu "hikaru no go":
Ich hab bisher gerade mal die erste Folge gesehn,vllt ändert sich das noch,aber das ist noch ein weiterer Punkt,den ich in den ganzen Animes nicht mag.
Das Spiel wird so gezeigt,als ob es etwas ganz wichtiges wäre (In Ygo isses ja ähnlich,ganze Schlachten werden mit Karten ausgefochten)...


----------



## sTereoType (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ein Wort zu "hikaru no go":
> Ich hab bisher gerade mal die erste Folge gesehn,vllt ändert sich das noch,aber das ist noch ein weiterer Punkt,den ich in den ganzen Animes nicht mag.
> Das Spiel wird so gezeigt,als ob es etwas ganz wichtiges wäre (In Ygo isses ja ähnlich,ganze Schlachten werden mit Karten ausgefochten)...


dieser anschein besteht nur für die go welt ansich, alle figuren die nicht ins eigentlich go involviert sind stehen dem spiel skeptisch gegenüber. teilweise wird von den figuren auch der untergang von go prophezeit weil es ein altertümliches spiel ist das nur "old farts" also alte säcke spielen^^


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Trotzdem,der Protagonist (Ich hab die ersten 10 Min gedacht,das wäre 'n Mädel) spielt Go,also wird es im Anime als etwas unmenschlich wichtiges gezeigt.
Egal,ich möchte hier noch nicht darüber labern,ich hab bis jetzt wie gesagt nur eine Folge gesehn,später.


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

Hikaru no Go hat mich schon abgeschreckt als ich hörte, dass es da um ein Brettspiel geht. Das hat böde erinnerungen an Yu-Gih-OH und Duel masters oder wie das heißt hervor gerufen.^^


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2009)

Yeah, hab mir grad Afro Samurai reingezogen das ich mir letztens mal gekauft habe.

Einfach nur ein hammer geiler Anime. Genau mein Stiel.


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

So da der Nachtschwärmer zu ist, niste ich mich mal wieder hier rein



ps: need neue Shoujo-ai Animes, find aber keine guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> So da der Nachtschwärmer zu ist, niste ich mich mal wieder hier rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste Strawberry panic schon gesehen?


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Haste Strawberry panic schon gesehen?



jop, 2 mal, und das Manga dazu, obwohl ich sagen muss, dasm ir das Manga dazu VIEL VIEL VIEL mehr gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (da wirkt shizuma nicht immer so depri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ogil (25. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hikaru no Go hat mich schon abgeschreckt als ich hörte, dass es da um ein Brettspiel geht.


Das Schlimme ist, dass das Anime Unmengen von Kiddies in die Go-Clubs gespuehlt hat - die das Spiel irgendwie "cool" fanden aber nicht wirklich Interesse daran hatten. Nach ein paar Wochen waren sie dann meist wieder weg. Dass man bei einem Spiel nachdenken muss hatten sie dann doch nicht erwartet...


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

xD kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Ich will jetzt auch nicht sagen, das Animes über karten oder brettspiele immer schlecht sein müssen, nur hab ich gegen die eine gewisse skepzis.

@Melih    Ich fand die Blauhaarige sowieso viel cooler als diese komische Shizuma. Shizuma kahm mir irgendwie immer so vor als wolle sie die hauptperson vergewaltigen und dann verliebt diese sich auchnoch in Shizuma x.x


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Melih    Ich fand die Blauhaarige sowieso viel cooler als diese komische Shizuma. Shizuma kahm mir irgendwie immer so vor als wolle sie die hauptperson vergewaltigen und dann verliebt diese sich auchnoch in Shizuma x.x



Welche Blaue? die Mit den Kurzen haaren und den pferde oder die freundin von Nagisa?

Und Shizuma hat doch Nagisa bei der Folge in den Sommerferien fast vergewaltigt, aber dann kamen die alten errinerungen hoch und Nagisa konnte sich losreisen


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Welche Blaue? die Mit den Kurzen haaren und den pferde oder die freundin von Nagisa?
> 
> Und Shizuma hat doch Nagisa bei der Folge in den Sommerferien fast vergewaltigt, aber dann kamen die alten errinerungen hoch und Nagisa konnte sich losreisen




Ich meine die freundin von Nagisa also die Zimmerkameradin. Die war Kawaai <3 ^^


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hikaru no Go hat mich schon abgeschreckt als ich hörte, dass es da um ein Brettspiel geht. Das hat böde erinnerungen an Yu-Gih-OH und Duel masters oder wie das heißt hervor gerufen.^^


Hey,duelmasters war immer witzig,"war",bezieht sich demnach auf die Zeit,wo ich meine tägliche Dosis Anime noch von Pokito bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens...kann es sein,das es einen Manga zu Watchmen gibt? (Watchmen,nicht der Manga in Watchmen) Hat da jemand Infos,links zu?


----------



## Melih (26. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich meine die freundin von Nagisa also die Zimmerkameradin. Die war Kawaai <3 ^^




Beim Anime war die ganz nett, aber beim Manga war sie ziemlich einversüchtig auf Shizuma und wollte auch Nagisa vergewaltigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: im Manga hat die braunharrige mit der Hohenstirn (die Zimmerkameradin von der Blonden) die Blonde auch fast verführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal ps: im Manga hat Shizuma die Schulpräsidentin (die mit den Kurzen haaren und grün/blau haaren) die ziemlich oft angemacht o0


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Beim Anime war die ganz nett, aber beim Manga war sie ziemlich einversüchtig auf Shizuma und wollte auch Nagisa vergewaltigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Übrigens...kann es sein,das es einen Manga zu Watchmen gibt? (Watchmen,nicht der Manga in Watchmen) Hat da jemand Infos,links zu?



Gibt es nicht, nur einen Vorspann zu ner fiktiven 80er Jahre style Watchmen-Kinderserie

link->klick


----------



## Melih (26. April 2009)

na im Anime hat Yaya-chan (also die Braun haarige) die Blonde nur geküsst und an der Brust gefasst, beim Manga war es ein wenig mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hey,duelmasters war immer witzig,"war",bezieht sich demnach auf die Zeit,wo ich meine tägliche Dosis Anime noch von Pokito bekommen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


watchmen an sich ist ein mehrteiliger comicband (12 oder 13 waren es) der seit erscheinungsdatum als einziger comic bzw graphic novel in den top ten der times romane ist

edit: @ ogil
           ich selbst bin durch den manga in versuchung zu kommen, aber das werde ich wenn überhaupt erst nach meiner abiphase in angriff nehmen da mir bewusst istd as das spiel komplex ist und daher zeit brauch. btw: die deutsche abgeschwächte variante von go spielen kinder oft schon in der vorschule und nennt sich käsekästchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

http://www.japanimanga-night.ch/

hier das wär doch was^^ werd auch da sein


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.japanimanga-night.ch/
> 
> hier das wär doch was^^ werd auch da sein



Hmm ich würde auch hingehen, wenns nicht in der Schweiz wäre xD


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

Bin da leider in den Ferien.


----------



## Klunker (26. April 2009)

Zum neuen OP chapter 



Spoiler



Was für ein Bündnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Zum neuen OP chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jupp, aber leider jetzt wieder 2 wochen warten bis zum nächsten >.<


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Leute, bin grad am Überlegen ob ich anfangen soll Mangas zu lesen

In welchem Laden gibts welche? Muss man die Online kaufen?
Wie viel kosten die Bücher im Durschnitt?
Lohnt es sich im Vergleich zu Animes?


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Leute, bin grad am Überlegen ob ich anfangen soll Mangas zu lesen
> 
> In welchem Laden gibts welche? Muss man die Online kaufen?
> Wie viel kosten die Bücher im Durschnitt?
> Lohnt es sich im Vergleich zu Animes?


in jedem gut sortierten buchladen. bei mir wär das thalia, aber wenn ich kaufe denn eigentlich nur bei amazon. bücher kosten da kein versand und die haben so ziemlich alles.
preis liegt zwischen 4-7 euro
lohnen tuen(tolles deutsch^^) sich mangas alle mal, da du außer der sprache keine wirkliche zensur findest


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Auf jeden fall lohnen sich Mangas. Sie sind unzensiert, es macht spaß sie zu sammeln, deine eltern sagen nicht ständig: hock nicht so viel vorm pc, und es regt die Sammelleidenschaft an xD


----------



## drummen (26. April 2009)

Unzensiert? Sagt das mal Hellsing.


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

Was soll dort bitte zensiert sein?


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Omg Fullmetal Alchemist brotherhood folge 4. Nina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe und veraubscheue diese Szene gleichermaßen. Sowohl im Anime wie auch im manga. Es ist einfach eine folge die nicht zu beschreiben ist.^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Omg Fullmetal Alchemist brotherhood folge 4. Nina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich war da auch traurig(und das als potenter mann xD), aber ich denke am ende ihrer reise werden sie bestimmt auch nina wieder zurück ins leben holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Fals es wen interessiert, im Moment leuft gerade auf RTL2 wieder die ERSTE Staffel von Digimon.

Ach, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich war da auch traurig(und das als potenter mann xD), aber ich denke am ende ihrer reise werden sie bestimmt auch nina wieder zurück ins leben holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm bin im Manga bei Band 13. Sieht nicht so aus als kähme da demnächst ein Ende also wäre das durchaus möglich.

@Quonix ja habs auch schon bemerkt. Staffel 1 ftw. Die anderen waren alle müll. Ach das erinnert mich auch an Digimon World für die PS1^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm bin im Manga bei Band 13. Sieht nicht so aus als kähme da demnächst ein Ende also wäre das durchaus möglich.
> 
> @Quonix ja habs auch schon bemerkt. Staffel 1 ftw. Die anderen waren alle müll. Ach das erinnert mich auch an Digimon World für die PS1^^


ka wo ich bin, aber die scans haben bei manga 94 grad pause.
digimon world war ein super spiel, lustig war immer wen man das digimon zu oft nebens klo hat amchen lassen, irgendwann war die leiste voll und es hat sich zu nemm gelben kacke digimon verwandelt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Fals es wen interessiert, im Moment leuft gerade auf RTL2 wieder die ERSTE Staffel von Digimon.
> 
> Ach, das waren noch Zeiten.


ach ja die guten alten zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was soll dort bitte zensiert sein?



http://schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=5975535

*hust hust* Und ich mein da wurden 4 SEITEN entfernt. Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass ich die ganzen NS symbole entfernt werden, aber das, nee. Und soweit ich weiß, wurde ja sogar ein Hellsing Band indiziert :>


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

"Sie sticht einen von ihnen mit einer Gabel in's Auge. Ein anderer schießt darauf hin auf das Kind. "

Sowas kann man von mir aus zensieren, aber, dass 2 Bände gleich indiziert werden find ich schon bissl übertrieben
Reicht heutzutage kein 18+ Siegel mehr?


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

drummen schrieb:


> http://schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=5975535
> 
> *hust hust* Und ich mein da wurden 4 SEITEN entfernt. Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass ich die ganzen NS symbole entfernt werden, aber das, nee. Und soweit ich weiß, wurde ja sogar ein Hellsing Band indiziert :>


Na damit hab ich aber kein Problem das sowas rausgenommen wurde und bei uns in der Schweiz ist zum Glück nichts indiziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na damit hab ich aber kein Problem das sowas rausgenommen wurde und bei uns in der Schweiz ist zum Glück nichts indiziert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieviel kostet ein Zugticket in die Schweiz?


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Aber bei uns ist leider auch alles teurer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

amazon-> englsiche bücher--> Hellsing--> kostenloser transport--> Freuen    billiger als die schweiz ist das alle mal^^ solte eigntlich klappen^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> amazon-> englsiche bücher--> Hellsing--> kostenloser transport--> Freuen    billiger als die schweiz ist das alle mal^^ solte eigntlich klappen^^



Seit wann ist das kostenlos oO
Ist mir völlig neu


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das kostenlos oO
> Ist mir völlig neu



Bei amazon ist der versand von büchern aller art kostenlos


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bücher sind ksotenlos^^  zumindest außem deustchen ama via englisch bücher^^ ich glaube aus der usa free ab 25 $ fairy tail und rosario+ vampire haben auber auf jedenfall nichts gekoset. auch die bleach box mit 21 bändenkoset kein versand =)


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Aber ist dann hald alles englisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Auch nach Österreich gratis?


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Auch nach Österreich gratis?


ich bin mir sicher amazon hat auch nen sitz in österreich^^


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber ist dann hald alles englisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo als ob das jetzt stören würde^^ hatte am samstag den deutschen rosario + vampire manga ind er hand..bääh sofort weggeworfen, die sprache war so eklig, die sätze passten gar nicht zu den chars und wie das geschrieben wurde...mag ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin zu sehr ans englische gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spectrales schrieb:


> Auch nach Österreich gratis?



mhm gute frage^^ musste mal en bissel stöbern =)


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Es gibt aber kein amazon.at ._.



Qonix schrieb:


> Aber ist dann hald alles englisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Animes sind auch Englisch untertitelt oder übersetzt


----------



## drummen (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na damit hab ich aber kein Problem das sowas rausgenommen wurde und bei uns in der Schweiz ist zum Glück nichts indiziert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab schon ein Problem damit, weil ich mir das gekauft hatte, weil ich dachte es wäre eben unzensiert. Ich als Kunde werde doch praktisch verarscht, wenn das mit keinem Wort vorher erwähnt wird.
Vor allem merkt man wie sehr diese Szene fehlt, wenn man den Manga gelesen hat. Wer Hellsing gelesen hat, kann mir da sicher zustimmen.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

@Spectrales

Ich schau alles nur in deutsch. Andere Sprachen interessieren mich nicht.



@drummen

Nö, ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

bei wer wird müllionär sitzt grad ne mangeredakteurin

edit: sagte grad sie hat den inuyasha manga übersetzt


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

genau das hat meine freundin mir gerade auch gesagt Oo


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> genau das hat meine freundin mir gerade auch gesagt Oo


komisch, und meine ist grad raus um jemanden anzurufen um das zu erzählen... xD


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

mhm was sagt uns das^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm was sagt uns das^^


das ich schon zu lange single bin >.<


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ich schon zu lange single bin >.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich gesagt das ich kein spaß hab? ich will bloß auch mal ohne schelle blubbeln xD


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hab ich gesagt das ich kein spaß hab? ich will bloß auch mal ohne schelle blubbeln xD



häh?!


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Gott, ist die Frau dämlich.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gott, ist die Frau dämlich.



häh?!


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

spec hattest du überhaupt schon ne freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi boah der elfenlied manga ist so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> häh?!


Na um die Frau um die es gerade geht. Die Mangazeichnerin oder was auch immer bei "Wer wird Millionär".


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

ist rausgeflogen oder?^^ was wurde gefragt, habe die nur weggehen gesehen^^


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Es wurde gefragt was aus Temüdschi aus einer asaiatischen Steppe geworden ist.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es wurde gefragt was aus Temüdschi aus einer asaiatischen Steppe geworden ist.



ist die frage so gestellt worden? Oo da ist doch en ausruck fehler Oo


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

die frage bezog sich auf eine historische person die so hieß und im 12ten jh in einer asiatischen steppe geboren wurden. antworten waren: marco polo, attila, dschingiskahn und das vierte weis ich nicht mehr^^
nach dem 50:50 joker hat sie den kahn und marco da gehabt. sie flog raus...


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

So ungefähr.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

achso dann stimts natürlich   =)


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Am anfang war sie mir sympatisch, bis sie gesagt hat, das sie privat keine Mangas ließt.^^


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

was Oo fail im job:/


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Omfg, ihr kuckt Wer wird Millionär?

Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es eine Verarschung ist würd ichs auch noch schauen..


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Am anfang war sie mir sympatisch, bis sie gesagt hat, das sie privat keine Mangas ließt.^^


wobei ich das beileibe nicht glaube, bei sonem beruf muss man vorher einfach das entsprechende hobby gehabt haben.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg, ihr kuckt Wer wird Millionär?
> 
> Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es eine Verarschung ist würd ichs auch noch schauen..



bis zur 10.000euro frage würdest du trotzdem nicht kommen, wenn su so redest =) auch wenn es eine vearschung ist wi du sagst so sind die frgen doch durchaus knifflig =)


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wobei ich das beileibe nicht glaube, bei sonem beruf muss man vorher einfach das entsprechende hobby gehabt haben.




Hmm aber kann es bei so einem Beruf denn noch peinlich sein sich als Manga Fan zu outen? glaub ich auch nicht so wirklich :/


----------



## Meriane (27. April 2009)

Sie meinte, sei hätte angefangen Japanisch zu lernen, als sie bei Youtube ein japanisches Video gesehen hatt.
Anscheinend fand sie die Sprache so toll ^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Es gibt auch Menschen die einen Beruf nur ausüben um Geld zu verdienen..

Sie übersetzt wahrscheinlich nur rausgeschriebene Sätze


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Menschen die einen Beruf nur ausüben um Geld zu verdienen..
> 
> Sie übersetzt wahrscheinlich nur rausgeschriebene Sätze


das ist schon klar, aber bei sowas speziellen wie mangas übersetzen denke ich schon das da eine grundlage vorhanden sein müsste. sonst hätte man auch als anderswaltig mit solchen kenntnissen arbeiten können.
btw: bei welcher gelegenheit gcukt man auf youtube japanisch wenn nicht subbed animes?^^


----------



## Meriane (27. April 2009)

> btw: bei welcher gelegenheit gcukt man auf youtube japanisch wenn nicht subbed animes?^^



hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^
Davor hat sie sogar noch betont, dass sie als kleines Mädchen kein Sailor Moon geguckt hat xD


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Kaputter Link


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

dann klick doppel drauf, dann biste auf youtube..., der ist nicht kaputt das einbetten wurde nur deaktiviert


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

ich mag ja mangas und animes , aber da würd ich mich schämen


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich mag ja mangas und animes , aber da würd ich mich schämen



Warum das?


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Warum das?


kennst du die band bonaparte? die haben da son tolles lied "Too Much" ^^


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kennst du die band bonaparte? die haben da son tolles lied "Too Much" ^^



Naja wenn man ein hobby hat. Auf der straße würde ich auch nicht grade rumläufen und ein cosplay tragen oder rumschreien ich bin ein otaku aber wenn mich jemand fragen sollte was für hobbys ich habe ist mir das nicht peinlich. Warum auch?


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

nee ich mein mit peinlich den tokyo abschnitt, nichtd as ich nicht sagen würde das ich mangas mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Ein muss für alle Anime und Manga Fans, einmal im Leben dort hin zu gehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ein muss für alle Anime und Manga Fans, einmal im Leben dort hin zu gehen.


damit hat sich die liste der orte die ich sehn will bevor ihc sterbe um einen erweitert XD


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ein muss für alle Anime und Manga Fans, einmal im Leben dort hin zu gehen.



Unbedingt. Warst du schonmal da? Und ist ein flug nach japan sehr teuer? xD


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und ist ein flug nach japan sehr teuer? xD



Wenn wir dir den Preis sagen, hast du einen Lebensunsch weniger.. :s


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wenn wir dir den Preis sagen, hast du einen Lebensunsch weniger.. :s



Nee den wunsch kann mir keiner nehmen. Ich muss ja nicht sofort da hin xD


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nee den wunsch kann mir keiner nehmen. Ich muss ja nicht sofort da hin xD



Hab grad recherchiert.. so ca. 500€ Hinflug

Ist gar nicht mal so viel für so ein Bombenerlebnis.. omfg


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab grad recherchiert.. so ca. 500€ Hinflug
> 
> Ist gar nicht mal so viel für so ein Bombenerlebnis.. omfg



Jo hab ich in 2 monaten zusammen. Ja ich weiß dann rbauch man noch ein zimmer, geld zum essen und das teuerste natürlich: genug geld um da mal richtig zu shoppen xD
Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich mal gerne shoppen möchte xD


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo hab ich in 2 monaten zusammen. Ja ich weiß dann rbauch man noch ein zimmer, geld zum essen und das teuerste natürlich: genug geld um da mal richtig zu shoppen xD
> Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich mal gerne shoppen möchte xD


und das wichtigste total vergessen: ein rückflugticket xD


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und das wichtigste total vergessen: ein rückflugticket xD



Kommt immer darauf an xD


----------



## Meriane (28. April 2009)

Japan ist schon teuer...vor allem Tokio.
Damals haben meine Eltern 1200euro für meine Reise bezahlt (2 Wochen war ich knapp da)
Und ich hab in ner Gastfamilie gelebt und das wurde noch alles finanziell unterstützt von der Stadt und so. (war ne Orchesterfahrt.
Naja war auf jeden Fall das beste bis jetzt in meinem Leben ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ein muss für alle Anime und Manga Fans, einmal im Leben dort hin zu gehen.



jau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ich auch ma hin dort ;D


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Unbedingt. Warst du schonmal da? Und ist ein flug nach japan sehr teuer? xD


Nein, war leider noch nie da aber ich werde sicher irgendwann mal dort Urlaub machen. Habe aber sonst schon viel darüber gehört und gesehen.

Was ich weiss, ist es schon recht teuer nach Japan zu gehen. Aber das schwerste ist dann die Verständigung und die völlig anderen Bräuche.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

verständigung geht mutter war auch da sehr viele dort sprechen englisch. 
die bräuche kann man alles nachlesen

und von thailand ist kein soo grosser unterschied zu japan ausser bisle kälter und viel mehr menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der flug ist in den meisten fällen (ausser 5 sterne hotels) das teuerste an der ganzen reise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (28. April 2009)

sehr viele finde ich übertrieben ^^
Die meisten sprechen kein englisch, aber alles was man braucht bekommt man dann doch ^^


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

nach japan ansich würd ich aber auch gern mal. schön in eine rnatürlichen terme liegen und die ramenshops leer fressen^^

edit: so bin bei D. Gray-Man nun beim aktuellsten Chapter angekommen und muss sagen es erinnert mich extrem an Bleach


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

Ja was zur Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung wie alt die News ist aber, na endlich, es komt eine neue Top Serie nach Deutschland...wovon ich rede, natürlich kan es sich nur um Fairy Tail handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ok leider nicht nicht, aber es ist der fast genauso geniale Manga Soul Eater.

Quelle:  http://www.carlsen.de/web/manga/buch?tn=179211

Zum Theme Fairy Tail, der Manga hats mir wirklich angetan, der zählt momentan zu meinen aktuellen lieblingsmangas, das char design und auftreten ist einfach nur göttlich Gray und Natsu ind Mainchars ie es sich gehört, zudem beinhaltet der Manga viel Slap stick und Action, welche überhaupt nicht zu kurz kommt. Der wichtigste Punkt in Fairy Tail ist wohl ie auch in One Piece der Aspekt der Freungschaft, hier erkannt man deutliche paralellen zwischen Ruffy und Natsu, beiden ist die Freunschaft am wichtigsten...auch gleichen sie sich im Fressverhalten, und der Begriff fRessverhalten ist hier bewusst gewählz Oo Und sie wolen bei ihre Gegner nicht töten =)

Jeder der One piece mag wird Fairy Tail lieben, ein Pflicht kauf für jeden würde ich sagen, zudem ist das Englisch nicht sonderlich schwer =)

En anderes Thema. Wolte mit ner neuen Serie anfangen. Zur auswahl standen.

Tenjo Tenge
He is my Master
My-Hime
Battle Club 
Hayate the Combat Butler   

Habe mich für Tenjo Tenge entschieden, da ich den Anime geliebt habe =)
Zudem ahbe ich mir noch das Buch  Darum nerven Japaner gekauft =) und den 4ten Band von Fairy Tail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wars mal wieder von mir =)


P.S Die Tage wird nochmal in kleines Fazit zum Elfenlied manga kommen, natürlich ohne Spoiler =)


----------



## Klunker (3. Mai 2009)

Hach, irgentwie ist es schön aber auch traurig, dass Elfen Lied nun zu Ende ist. Ich habe jde einzelne Minute ,die ich mit diesem Manga verbracht habe, genossen. Ich will euch jetzt in kurzer Form meine Eindrücke schildern, werde jedoch nicht verraten, wer Story fragen hat kann diese gerne stellen, ich werde die Antwort dann in einen Spoiler packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elfen Lied, was ist Elfen Lied überhaupt, nunja diese Frage ist relativ leicht zu beantworten. EL ist ein Manga des japanischen Mangakas Lynn Okamoto, er erschuf diesen Manga in 12 Bänden und 107 chaptern. Bis heute konnte der Manga leider nur in Japan, Südkorea und in Mexico veröffentlicht werden. Der Verlag Tokyopop hat sich sich zur Aufgabe, diesen wundervollen Manga auh in Deutsch rauszubringen. Doch genug der Fakten, es soll ja um den Inhalt gehen und mein Fazit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele von euch werden sich sicherlich fragen, warum heißt der Manga Elfenlied? Nun gut hierzu solte man das Gedicht von Eduard Mörike kennen, dieses wurde dann auch von Hugo Wolf als Lied adaptiert. In diesem Lied, Elfenlied, treten Begriffe auch, die für Die Geschichte sehr wichtig sind. Im Anime kam dieses Lied wenn ich mich richtig erinnere nicht vor. Im Manga hingegen bekommt es seinen Auftritt, wie irgentwie zu erwarten war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lynn hat es geschafft eine Welt zu erschaffen, die einen in sich eintauchen lässt, seine  charaktere sind sind klar, man lernt sie immer mehr kennen und lieben, jeder von ihnen hat seinen Grund, und genau dies hat mich so faziniert, er hat es geschfft keinen Charakter als nutzlos darzustellen, wie es so manche mangas schaffen, nur um die Story vorazutreiben. Elfen Lied hat mich dazu bewegt über das menschliche Verhalten nachzudenken, vllt mochte ich diesen Manga deswegen so gerne, da ich das Verhalten der Menschen interessan finde. Elfen Lied treibt dieses Beobachten jedoch auf eine ganz neue Ebene, es ist schwer euch dies näher zu bringen ohne zu spoilern, jedoch kann ich sagen, dass ihr vermutlich gefühlsschwankungen erleben werdet. 

Auch aus diesem Grund halte ich einen 18+ Hinweis für sinnvoll, nicht wegen der Gewalt, sondern wegen der Gewalt als Zeichen, ohne die Gewalt würde EL nicht die Wirkung rüberbringen die es muss, die Story an sich ist alt und abgegriffen, die Aufmachung und die inneren Konflikte jedoch liegen weit außer Konkurenz. Genau diese verherlichende gewalt in EL, als zeichen, dass man alles mit Gewalt regeln kann, gibt die innere Zerbrochenheit der Charaktere wieder.

Zudem würden, ich behaupte mal, jüngere Menschen, ich selbst zähle auch nur zu den 18/19 Jährigen, nicht die Tragik und die symbolträchtigen Handlungen, sowie den Gefühlswansinn, dieses Mangas verstehen. 
Elfen Lied ist kein Manga zum entspannen, man kann sich nicht in einen Sessel setzen oder sich gemütlich auf die Couch legen und dann entspannen, wie z.b bei One Piece usw, Elfen Lied erfordert, nagut man kann sich schon auf die Couch legen oder in den Sessel setzen, ähm wo war ich?..achja, Elfen Lied erfordert konzentration und den Mut über sich selbst nachzudenken und schockierende Momente zu verkraften. 

Für Leute die sich sehr mit den Charakteren auseinander setzen, wird dieser Manga eine Hassliebe, jeder Charakter hat seine eigene Geschichte, und jede Geschcihte ihren eingenen liebevollen und gefühlsvollen Part, aber auch den des verzweifelns. Ich versichere euch, hier war kein Spoiler drin, es geht nur um das denken der Charaktere.

Achherje, was habe ich denn jetz schon alles gecshrieben? Nun gut vllt noch ein Fazit =)
Als ich mit Elfen Lied begonnen hatte war ich eher skeptisch, kann das klappen, wie soll das gehen, doch Lynn hat es geschafft von Anfang bis Ende mich in seinen Bann zu reißen, so dass ich diesen Manga intensiv gelesen habe, ich habe mich mit jedem, aber auch wirklich jedem Charakter auseinander gesetzt, und sie verstanden. Für mcih ist Elfen Lied einer der großartigsten Manga die jemals erschaffen wurden, ich möchte diesen Manga jedem emphelen, der wert legt auf eine gute Story, sehr gute Chraktere, und dem Verständnis des Handelns einer Person. Elfen Lied legt viel Wert auf die das Ich und das selbst.  mich persönlich hat Lynn überzeugt, dass er in Sachen Charakter design mehr draufhat als Oda, Toryama und all die anderen Mangaka, Elfen Lied ist ein Ausnahme Manga, und ich hoffe ihr werdet ihn so genießen wie ich es getan habe.
Als ich das Ende vor meinen Augen hatte, lief mir eine Träne herunter, ich vermag jedoch nciht zu sagen, ob dies durch das angestrengte lesen geschah oder durch mein Unterbewusstsein. Ihr werdet euch wohl selbst ein Bild dazu schaffen müssen.

Euer Klunker


So ich hoffe man kann es irgetnwie lesen. Vermutlich sind massig Reschtschreibfehler drin, hierfür entschuldige ich mich jetzt schonmal =)


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

oha, da hast du dir wirklich mühe gegeben mit deinen ausführungen, dazu erstmal ein lob von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch wenn du recht hast mit der tieferen characktergestaltung mit betrachtung auf andere mangaka muss ichd och sagend as du die mangas nicht direkt vergleichen kannst. 
das liegt für mich daran, das elfenlied relativ kurz ist für eine mangaserie. das bedeutet für den manga das die entwicklung der charaktere nicht über einen größeren zeitraum stattfindet und somit dem charackter von vorne rein eine tiefere bedeutung zu kommt.
nehm ikch jetzt one piece als gegenbeispiel: das hat jetzt mit seinen über 400 bänden laut oda die hälfte erreicht, also wird es mit 800-900 chaps enden. den charackteren wird somit mehr spielraum gegeben sich zu entwickeln und das auch emotional. so kann es passieren das die chars am anfang teilweise flach wirken, aber gegen ende hin eine ähnliche tiefe erreichen(was ich wie ich finde bei one piece auch gerade abzeichnet).

für mich muss ich noch sagen das ich den anime von elfenlied allein nur wegen der gewalt geguckt habe als ich 16 jahre war. ich muss dazu aber auch erwähnen das ich mich beim manga lesen/anime gucken garnicht so stark auf die figuren einlassen will, denn mangas sollen für mich auch eine entspannung bedeuten und habe also keine lust mehr als an der oberfläche der characktere zu kratzen. nichts desto trotz muss ich gestehen das ich das ende sehr rührend fand, vorallem halt diese nie vollendete open end 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. Mai 2009)

erstmal danke =) hast natürlich recht, dass viele Mangaka ihre chraktere ebenso schön entwickeln können, meinte eigentlich nur, dass  Lynn dieses mit eben sowenigen Bänden geschaffen hat =) Oda dies aber ja auch schon geshafft, eigetnlich war Ruffys char und sein verhaltn ja schon im arlong park fertig, als er den hass auf arlong hatte, weil er Nami verletzt hat, jedoch etnwickelte er sich immer weiter und wurde immer ernster und lebnsfreudiger Oda schafft es auch seine Chars sehr emotional entwickeln zu lassen, jedoch finde ich das Lynn einen deutlich tieferen tiefgang (wie sinnvoll >.<) erschaffen hat, nichtsdestotrotz hast du natürlich vollkommen, und auch eben deswegen, hat one piece seinen festen platz bei mir im regal an erster stelle =)


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

ich stimm dir zu das bei elfenlied die characktere deutlich mehr tiefgang haben als bei one piece, mag vielleicht aber auch an der ernsthaftigkeit von elfenlied liegen und daher auch ohne die gewalt erst für ab 18 geignet ist, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht
one piece ist halt auf jüngeres publikum ausgelegt bzw hat jüngere einsteiger, da wär zu viel tiefgang wohl etwas fehl am platz^^


----------



## Klunker (3. Mai 2009)

mitlerweile sind die alten hasen von one piece aber auch schon 18+, denke ich mal^^ omg, wahrscheinlich bin ich ende 20 wenn die serie zu ende ist Oo weiß jemand ob man in einer bücherhandlung mangas aus japan importeiren kann, wenn ich die isbn habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

stimmt schon, als ich mit one piece angefangen hab, war mit 13 und dem banzai. dort haben sie romance dawn veröffentlicht also die "erstversion" von one piece. heute bin ich auch 19 und les es immernoch gerne^^
aber das leicht kindische vom anfang hat noch seine spuren in one piece. one piece durchläuft finde ich eine ähnliche entwicklung wie dragonball. das liegt bestimmt daran das toriyama das vorbild von oda ist^^


----------



## Klunker (3. Mai 2009)

die gute alte banzai^^ 10 Mark und dann 5 Euro, die haben richtig gemacht, einfach halbiert^^ jetzt komts wieder hch, wie ich mir früher imer die animania gekauft habe °.^ aber romance dawn habe ich gar nicht so beachtet, gut ejtzt steh'S auch im regal, aber bei mir hats tatsächlich mit dem ersten abnd angefangen, zufällig entdeckt, für interessant gefunden und gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (3. Mai 2009)

Moin,

Men Lieblingsanime is eindeutig Bleach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



atm guck ich Black Lagoon, kennt ihr? Is Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> stimmt schon, als ich mit one piece angefangen hab, war mit 13 und dem banzai. dort haben sie romance dawn veröffentlicht also die "erstversion" von one piece. heute bin ich auch 19 und les es immernoch gerne^^
> aber das leicht kindische vom anfang hat noch seine spuren in one piece. one piece durchläuft finde ich eine ähnliche entwicklung wie dragonball. das liegt bestimmt daran das toriyama das vorbild von oda ist^^




Wobei ich sagen muss das ich weder Dragonball noch OnePiece fan bin. Aber im vergleich zu den beiden lieg OnePiece für mich viel weiter oben. Dragonball ist irgendwie...ich weiß nicht^^ klar hab ich das mal geschaut aber Onepiece ist einfach um längen besser.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

ONe Piece ist so gut weils einfach alles hat nen manchmal lustigen manchmal ernsten Ruff viel Action auch traurige Momente, Freundschaft und die tatsache das jede Insel und jeder Gegener anders sind und es immer was zu entdecken gibt macht den Manga/anime so gut


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

Hor.I.zon schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Men Lieblingsanime is eindeutig Bleach!
> 
> ...



Sry wenn hier nicht so viele darauf antworten aber manch ein Thema ist hier schon ziemlich durchgekaut. Black Lagoon hatten wir letztens erst das Thema. Black Lagoon ist sehr geil.

Vieleicht kannst du hier ja eine Diskusion über Bleach zustande bringen. Ich glaube über Bleach gibt es recht viel zu reden.^^

Btw: Wenn du Spoilern willst benutze den Spoiler tag


----------



## Meriane (3. Mai 2009)

Wurde der Elfenlied-Anime kurz gehalten?
12 Bände sind doch eigentlich viel mehr als 13 Folgen.
Ist die Story im Manga anders?


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Wurde der Elfenlied-Anime kurz gehalten?
> 12 Bände sind doch eigentlich viel mehr als 13 Folgen.
> Ist die Story im Manga anders?




Ja der manga geht weit über den Anime raus. Der Anime wird schon nach den ersten 4 Bänden gedeckt.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja der manga geht weit über den Anime raus. Der Anime wird schon nach den ersten 4 Bänden gedeckt.


w00t? oO ich kenn nur den Anime, lebt sie denn nun doch?


----------



## Meriane (3. Mai 2009)

> Ja der manga geht weit über den Anime raus. Der Anime wird schon nach den ersten 4 Bänden gedeckt.



Dann erzählt der Manga die Geschichte von Nana noch weiter?


----------



## Klunker (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> w00t? oO ich kenn nur den Anime, lebt sie denn nun doch?




Wie ihnschon geschreiben hatte, einfach jede Story frage schreiben, ich denke ich aknn sie alle haargenau beantworten =)
Um genau zu sein, deckt der aniem die erste 6 bände ab, verändert diese jedoch, sodass der anime nur zu ca 70% mit dem manga übereinstimmt.
Und Ja Nanas Geschcihte weitergeführt eben so Lucys =)


----------



## Meriane (3. Mai 2009)

Wie Lucys Geschichte wird fortgeführt?



Spoiler



ich dachte die wäre am Ende gestorben?


----------



## Klunker (3. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Nana wird im Kampf von Bandou gerettet =) Mariko stirbt als sie ihren vater beschützen will =)


----------



## Meriane (3. Mai 2009)

Na sieht wohl so aus als ob ich den Manga mal lesen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Na sieht wohl so aus als ob ich den Mana mal lesen müsste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unbedingt. Band 2 kommt am 22.Mai in Deustchlan raus. Da es aber immer Doppelbände sind, wird es eigentlich band 3+4 sein.^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. Mai 2009)

Sry für den doppelpost, aber hat weiß einer ob schon feststeht wie viele Bände Fullmetal Alchemist bekommt?


----------



## Klunker (4. Mai 2009)

mitlweile gibt es 22 und is ongoing in japan^^

Edith: Gibs noch mehr Feedback zu meinem Elfenlied Fazit in der art ding^^


----------



## Medmius (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage,  hat zwar nicht mit dem jetzigen Thema zu tun;  es geht um Black Lagoon

Kann jemand Thai übersetzen oder weiss jemand, was die Inschrift auf Revy's Waffen bedeuten?


----------



## Kangrim (5. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage,  hat zwar nicht mit dem jetzigen Thema zu tun;  es geht um Black Lagoon
> 
> Kann jemand Thai übersetzen oder weiss jemand, was die Inschrift auf Revy's Waffen bedeuten?



Wenn du nen screenshot hättest könnte ich mal sehen ob ich was rausfinden kann.


----------



## Medmius (5. Mai 2009)

Wäre für deine Hilfe sehr dankbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es aus


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



kann das leider nid lesen :<

bin nun in one piece 541 grml giev neue dam ist das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wenn ich mr. 0 einfach nid vertraue ..
und wiso es in dem komischen unterwasser gefängnis kein wasserstein überall hat begreife ich auch nicht ... 

ahja und bleach 170 + kapier ich auch nicht .. wiso sind die auf einmal nimmer bei den hollows? hööö nochma übergang kuken aber irgendwie waren die auf einma weg da WTF Oo
und haben voll bekloppte folgen nun ..


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

weil der seestein auch die wärter bzw magellan behindern würde beim kämpfen und jemand wie jimbei wird davon auch nicht beeinflusst und hätte somit einen vorteil.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



hmm ok das macht sind ;P aber trozdem ich mein crokodile hätte einfach ausbrechen können dann .. wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das mit bleach frag ich mich immer noch .. nomma folge 167 kuken
hmm toll : wir setzen die geschichte später fort und machen nun diese wtf bullshit folge -.- grml ab 171 nu wieder weiterkuken vlt sind die fillerfolgen bald zu ende


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

bezüglich crocodile . ich denke mal das zummindest die handschellen aus seestein sind^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



ok da könnt was dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei croko vs magelan gewinnen müsste .. sand vs gift .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 najo ich bin gespannt auf next folge da
sind die zum kuken eigentlich schon weit? könnt ichs mir mal wieder ansehen und müsst nimmer lesen


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

laut opwiki.org sind se grad bei episode 399. in der folge kämpfen die 3 rookie gegen kuma
die deutschen folgen sind bei 319


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



hmm dann sollen die deutschen ma machen find eja 319 - 399 sind +/- filler folgen  
glaube jedenfalls das 319 triller park ist bzw ende davon und dann kommt fillter zeugs das ich nid so spannend fand bis die admiräle gekommen sind auf die insel 
dann nach kuma wieder filler folgen bis er im gefängniss ist und nun wieder hochspannung
wette danach kommen 50 filler folgen wie die paar wieder zusammen finden :<


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

scheiße spoilert halt nochmehr dann brauch ichs gar nicht mehr lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (5. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, was schaut Ihr den an neuen Animes an? Halt die, die gerade ausgestrahlt werden. Ich schau mir zurzeit K-ON! und Hatsukio Limited an. Die Settings gefallen mir einfach (:


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

bleach und onepiece kuk ich mir an
lucky star hab ich auch ma durchgeschaut fand die einfach geil und sonst so zwischen durch animes bei denen ich auf einma lust hab weil sie a) gut gezeichnet sind oder b) ne gute story haben


----------



## Kangrim (5. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was schaut Ihr den an neuen Animes an? Halt die, die gerade ausgestrahlt werden. Ich schau mir zurzeit K-ON! und Hatsukio Limited an. Die Settings gefallen mir einfach (:



K-ON! absoluter favorit von den neuerscheinungen. Ist schon gleich in die Liste meiner lieblingsanimes vorgerückt. Dann noch Fullmetal alchemist Brotherhood (FMA war sowieso immer einer meiner Lieblingsanimes^^) und Pandora Hearts (nicht grade das beste was ich je gesehen habe aber trozdem recht unterhaltsam).


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiße spoilert halt nochmehr dann brauch ichs gar nicht mehr lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


syr .. is nu alles im spoiler


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

ähm mal ne frage wieviel bände hat  death note

edit: hat sich erledigt danke maladin


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

lol one piece chap. 541 ist draußen oO
ist auf jeden fall ein extrem geiles chap xD


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

lol ich hab mir heute Naruto Shippuuden auf Rtl 2 angeschaut und ich muss sagen, es ist kacke.

Allein die Stimmen sind schlecht. Und so weiter halt das Übliche.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Mai 2009)

Hö! Seit wann kommt den Shipuuden auf RTL2?


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hö! Seit wann kommt den Shipuuden auf RTL2?


Seit vorletzte Woche Mittwoch, wenn ichs richtig mitgekriegt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  Ach, es war doch vorletzte Woche *Donnerstag*,  der 23. April


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

> Die neue Staffel "Naruto Shippuden" ab 23.04.2009 um 15.40 Uhr auf Pokito.


Edit: Zu spät.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Edit: Zu spät.


Tja du musstest auch erst auf die Seite gehen.. ich wusste es noch so ungefähr wann es gestartet hat, weils mir ein Freund in Xfire erzählt hat, dann hab ich schnell im Chatlog nachgeschaut um mich zu vergewissern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir allerdings noch keiner der Folgen auf RTL2 angeschaut...  wie ist es denn so mit der Zensur?


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tja du musstest auch erst auf die Seite gehen.. ich wusste es noch so ungefähr wann es gestartet hat, weils mir ein Freund in Xfire erzählt hat, dann hab ich schnell im Chatlog nachgeschaut um mich zu vergewissern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kam keine Kampfszene vor. Naruto ist gerade nach Konoho zurück gekehrt.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kam keine Kampfszene vor. Naruto ist gerade nach Konoho zurück gekehrt.


Es.. hat am 23.April gestartet.. und bis jetzt kam noch keine Kampfszene? o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es.. hat am 23.April gestartet.. und bis jetzt kam noch keine Kampfszene? o_O


RTl2 wirds halt rausgeschnitten haben wie immer -.-


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> RTl2 wirds halt rausgeschnitten haben wie immer -.-


Sie haben die kompletten Kampfszenen rausgeschnitten? o.O

Ich hab sowas ähnliches schon erwartet... und es vorrausplanend nicht geguckt... aber.. das ist doch echt lächerlich


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Sie haben die kompletten Kampfszenen rausgeschnitten? o.O
> 
> Ich hab sowas ähnliches schon erwartet... und es vorrausplanend nicht geguckt... aber.. das ist doch echt lächerlich


die komplette deutsche medienlandschaft ist lächerlich!!!


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Gut zu wissen. Dann muß ich doch direkt mal wieder den Videorekorder programmieren. *seufz* RTL2s Informationspolitik ist wirklich zum davon laufen.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

das willst du dir nicht antun Nox, glaub mir^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Als ob ich eine Wahl hätte. Nein, wir haben auch schon die letzten Staffeln von Naruto auf RTL2 angesehen und uns jedes Mal über die unnötigen Schnitte geärgert, aber es ist eben Naruto und über Youtube oder Stream schauen wir nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

wie stehts mit lesen?^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Tue ich nebenher. Selbstredend auf Deutsch. Ich stehe einfach nicht auf diese wöchentlichen Häppchen, die da aus Japan rüberschwappen und erst noch ins Englische übersetzt werden müssen. Nein, ich warte geduldig auf den aktuellen dt. Band, habe da mindestens 100 Seiten zu lesen und kann mich wieder freuen und bis dahin schaue ich den Anime, frage mich welche Syncronsprecher wohl genommen wurden und überlege an welchen Stellen wieder mindestens fünf Minuten Serie der Schere zum Opfer gefallen sind. Klingt doch toll, oder?! ^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tue ich nebenher. Selbstredend auf Deutsch. Ich stehe einfach nicht auf diese wöchentlichen Häppchen, die da aus Japan rüberschwappen und erst noch ins Englische übersetzt werden müssen. Nein, ich warte geduldig auf den aktuellen dt. Band, habe da mindestens 100 Seiten zu lesen und kann mich wieder freuen und bis dahin schaue ich den Anime, frage mich welche Syncronsprecher wohl genommen wurden und überlege an welchen Stellen wieder mindestens fünf Minuten Serie der Schere zum Opfer gefallen sind. Klingt doch toll, oder?! ^^


Wems gefällt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bleib bei Naruto mit Ger Sub als Stream  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tue ich nebenher. Selbstredend auf Deutsch. Ich stehe einfach nicht auf diese wöchentlichen Häppchen, die da aus Japan rüberschwappen und erst noch ins Englische übersetzt werden müssen. Nein, ich warte geduldig auf den aktuellen dt. Band, habe da mindestens 100 Seiten zu lesen und kann mich wieder freuen und bis dahin schaue ich den Anime, frage mich welche Syncronsprecher wohl genommen wurden und überlege an welchen Stellen wieder mindestens fünf Minuten Serie der Schere zum Opfer gefallen sind. Klingt doch toll, oder?! ^^


klingt eigentlich tatsächlich ganz angenehm, aber für einen ungeduldigen menschen wie mich leider nicht einhaltbar^^
nur one piece gucke ich noch auf deutsch und sogar auf rtl2 ab und zu weil sie da mal nicht for cut von irgendwoanders nehmen  und selbst auch nicht grad viel dran rumpfuschen.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Ist sowieso sehr merkwürdig. Bei One Piece gabe es beinahe die Originalszenen mit Blut, Schrammen, Blut und Schweiß, während Naruto schon beschnitten wird, wenn ein Kunai etwas näher am Gesicht vorbeifliegt oder ein gewisser Ninja aus dem Land, das unter dem Nebel versteckt liegt, mit seinem Käsemesser auf jemanden zeigt. (Insider, Kenner wissen wer gemeint ist)


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

es war ja nicht mal mehr ein messer xD aber das war schon arg gruselig wie er da mit dem schaft deutet^^
aber ich hatte mal gelesen das bei naruto schon eine vorgefertigte(also schon geschnittene) version eingekauft wurde , das würde den starken unterschied zwischen one piece und naruto erklären.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Meines Wissens besorgt sich RTL2 immer die Version von den Amis, so auch bei One Piece. Wobei ich mir bei Naruto ziemlich sicher bin, könnte es bei OP auch so sein, dass sich die Müncher an der Rohfassung zu schaffen gemacht haben und sie deswegen etwas unbeschnittener daherkommt.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

sicher das OP von den ammis kommen soll? denn dort raucht sanji nämlich nicht sondern lutscht lutscher wurde also dementsprechend reineditiert.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Ich schaue da nochmal nach, aber ich glaube es mal in einer älteren Animania gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Ne also RTL2 verwendet *zum Glück* nicht die Ami-Version von OP... denn gegen die sieht das geschnittene Ergebnis von Naruto aus wie  ein Directors Cut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Dann muß ich doch direkt mal wieder den Videorekorder programmieren. *seufz* RTL2s Informationspolitik ist wirklich zum davon laufen.




also so kannste das ja nicht sagen ^^ die hatten jeden tag in der super tollen pokito show einen abreiskalender, und ahben jeden tag geschrien, nur noch 4 tage bis shipuden DDDDDDDDD -.- wollte doch nur digimon sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wennn du dann überhaupt schon zu hause bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann wegen meiner schulzeiten, nur einmal, wenn überhaupt schauen, sont hock ich bis 16:00 iner schule >.<


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2009)

*weis einer op es online streams von alten animes gibt?? wie zb Dr. Slump oder Ranma ½

wen ja bitte link posten googel spuck nix aus*


----------



## TheGui (6. Mai 2009)

hnmm Shippuuden auf RTL2 xD zum glück arbeite ich zu der Zeit!

ich will mir garnet vortselenwie die ersten Konversationen zwischen Sai und Naruta ablaufen werden >_>

Sai: Hallo du Warmduscher 
Naruto: ey das is voll gemein
Sakura: Sai, sowas sagt man net!
Sai: Deine Haare sind dof!

und xD... 



Spoiler



wie wird die ganze Geschichte um den tot Asumas ablaufen? der Akatsuki wird zerstückelt!



Und ohne die abartig unvorstellbar hinrissige Zensur um den besagten "Nebelninja" hät ich nie nach den Originalfolgen gesucht! 
Somit hatt es zumindest was gutes gehabt ^_^

Und OP einfach nur obergeil grade... frag mich ob Croco früher ne Frau war Oo?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *weis einer op es online streams von alten animes gibt?? wie zb Dr. Slump oder Ranma ½
> 
> wen ja bitte link posten googel spuck nix aus*


rexo wir dürfen doch nix posten doch wenn du google ganz fleißig nutzt dann findest du auch was


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2009)

*nich ma pn?? googel spuckt zu sterben nichts aus macht man gebrauchen kan*


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *nich ma pn?? googel spuckt zu sterben nichts aus macht man gebrauchen kan*


schon mal auf buffed versucht pms zu verschicken zZ??


----------



## Medmius (6. Mai 2009)

Was meint ihr den mit "Es kam bisher noch keine Kampfszene vor."   Gaara hat doch gegen den Akatsuki Typen gekämpft.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

geht doch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und google spuckt schon was aus wenn du die wörter anime + loads oder so suchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alternativ bei youtube oder wie heisst der mist .. myvideo da findest auch viele dieser alten sendungen

die guten alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ranma <3


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die guten alten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ranma das hab ich geguckt als ich noch klein war^^ 
zZ schwör ich wieder auf die alten klassiker


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es.. hat am 23.April gestartet.. und bis jetzt kam noch keine Kampfszene? o_O


Ich habe nur eine Episode geschaut, da kam keine Kampfszene vor. So meine ich das.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Und OP einfach nur obergeil grade... frag mich ob Croco früher ne Frau war Oo?


wie kommst du denn auf den gedanken xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

so weiblich schaut  der nid aus Oo


----------



## Kangrim (6. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich bin nicht so der OP fan aber zur Connichi 2010 werd ich wohl als Sanji auftreten xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

was ist connichi? hmm nachkuken
Die Connichi ist seit 2005 auch Austragungsort für den deutschen Vorentscheid des internationalen Cosplay Wettbewerbs World Cosplay Summit. <-- xDD
hmm glaube nid das ich meine freundin zwingen kann lucky star kleid anzuziehen und haare zu färben *lach*


----------



## Kangrim (6. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ist connichi? hmm nachkuken
> Die Connichi ist seit 2005 auch Austragungsort für den deutschen Vorentscheid des internationalen Cosplay Wettbewerbs World Cosplay Summit. <-- xDD
> hmm glaube nid das ich meine freundin zwingen kann lucky star kleid anzuziehen und haare zu färben *lach*



naja es ist einfach ne Convention. Man muss nicht am Cosplay Wettbewerb teilnehmen xD


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin nicht so der OP fan aber zur Connichi 2010 werd ich wohl als Sanji auftreten xD


mach dann bitte ein foto deiner augenbraue für buffed xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

würd mich trozdem freuen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find lucky star sogar besser als Haruhi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur bezweifel ich das sie das jeh anziehen würd für nach draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

biete ihr doch an das selbe outfit zu tragen^^


----------



## Kangrim (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mach dann bitte ein foto deiner augenbraue für buffed xD



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das so tetailgetreu mache xD


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das so tetailgetreu mache xD


kannst dir die augebrauen ja aufmalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kannst dir die augebrauen ja aufmalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht trozdem bescheuert aus xD
Aber naja mal sehn^^


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kannst dir die augebrauen ja aufmalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nix mit aufkleben, hautkleber und kunsthaare ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> biete ihr doch an das selbe outfit zu tragen^^



hab ich schonma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie sagte ok aber damit geht se nid ausm haus :< -.-
dabei hats so süss ausgesehen grml ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nix mit aufkleben, hautkleber und kunsthaare ^^


tatowieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab ich schonma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so wie du davon schwärmst hab ich das gefühl das ihr an dem tag ohnehin kaum ausm haus gegangen seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> naja es ist einfach ne Convention. Man muss nicht am Cosplay Wettbewerb teilnehmen xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Die Connichi ist nicht einfach ne Convention. Es ist DIE Convention in Deutschland. Die größte, beste, tollste und überhaupt kein Vergleich zu der doofen Ani.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

also das neue aussehen von buffed nervt irgetnwie, finde dieses grün nciht schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   @ Nox>-- wie ein kleiner junge der sein lieblingsspielzeug verteidigen muss^^  Nox haste auch mal cosplay betrieben?


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

bin ich denn hier wirklich der einzige der noch nie auf solch einer convention war?^^

edit: ich wollt auch gern mal cosplay machen, aber jedes outfit das mir im anime gefiel sieht dann in der realumsetzung immer schlecht aus und kam in sachen coolness(wenn man davon bei cosplay sprechen kann^^) nicht mal ansatzweise ran. einzig der fenrirohrring von cloud sieht auch real gut aus


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bin ich denn hier wirklich der einzige der noch nie auf solch einer convention war?^^


Ne, ich war auch noch nie auf einer


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> also das neue aussehen von buffed nervt irgetnwie, finde dieses grün nciht schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Nichi fördert eben enthemmtes Verhalten Klunker, da kann ich auch mal kindisch sein und meine Ani "verteidigen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cosplay habe ich auch schon betrieben, und dieses Jahr war auch eines geplant, das ist jetzt leider im Sande verlaufen. Wir hätten ein Gruppencosplay aus das Letzte Einhorn gemacht und ich hätte den Schmendrick zum besten gegeben.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

nö ich auch net, plane nur mometnan alles für 2010 ^^ würde für ein cosplay  ein weißes hemd, ganz lässig, schwarze hose und dann 16 loch stiefel brauchen :/  und dann ausziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Na vonw elchem char rede ich xD


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nox haste auch mal cosplay betrieben?


Ja hat er. Ich habe ihn shon gesehen.

Ps: Google ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Nichi fördert eben enthemmtes Verhalten Klunker, da kann ich auch mal kindisch sein und meine Ani "verteidigen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


need bilder von Nox als Schmendrik^^ 
aber das letzte einhorn war/ist wirklich ein guter zeichentrickfilm. leider hatte ich ihn das erste mal im sehr jungen alter gesehen , aber ein kinderfilm ist das nun wirklich nicht.

@Klunker ich tippe auf L


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

Möp  falsch^^   Tipp: Der Manga wurde nocht in deutschland veröffentlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Due Bidler von Nox will ich aber auch sehen^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Ich sag doch, von mir gibts keine Photos als Schmendrik, das Cosplay findet ja nicht statt. Mönsch, hört doch mal zu.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

ich hab doch zugehört, ich wollte mit meinem need nur sagen das ich sowas gern gesehen hätte^^


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

mhm Nox hast du schwarze haare?^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Nö! Ich habe keine schwarzen Haare, nie gehabt.

Ein Photo kann ich aber mal zeigen.

Mein erstes Cosplay auf meiner ersten Nichi 2003. Ich hatte schon seit jeher ein Faible für Neben- oder weniger bekannte Charaktere aus Animes und hatte mich damals für Vincent Volaju aus dem Cowboy Bebop Film "Knocking on Heaven's Door" entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Kumpel hatte damals Inu Yasha gecosplayed. Und er hatte alles, bis auf das Schwert, komplett selbst gemacht.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

mhmk, dann existiert dein nichname öfter im netz =) sogar noch ein Fuchs Oo
 oder ist das braun?^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich eine Vermutung habe, darf ich den Link hier posten?
Weil 100% sicher bin ich nicht und vielleicht möchte Noxiel das ja nicht.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

mhm wenn ich imageshack bidler aufrufe kommen nie die bidler sonder nur ein großes leeres feld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

mhm doppelpost, wärest du so freundlich noxiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe 3 von dir gefunden. Anji Mito, Jigen Daisuke und Vincent Volaju. Stimmts?


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

woah wenn das wirklich deins ist, also Jigen Daisuke , find ichd as wirklichg enial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und die perfekte pose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe 3 von dir gefunden. Anji Mito, Jigen Daisuke und Vincent Volaju. Stimmts?



Richtig, aber auf Anji Mito bin ich nicht stolz, eher ein kleiner Schandfleck, weil ich auf Tod und Verderben versprochen hatte es 2008 zu cosplayen auch wenn ich körperlich nicht fit war. 

So Klunker, diesmal noch woanders hochgeladen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Klunker schrieb:


> woah wenn das wirklich deins ist, also Jigen Daisuke , find ichd as wirklichg enial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ich mit dem Cosplay nicht zufrieden bin, wage ich das zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

hatte es schon auf animexx gesehen, wie gesagt ddein Jigen Daisuke  cosplay finde ich genial, hätte aber auch gut Sven aus black cat sein können, anzug weiß und fertig^^  Aber ein sehr schöner Kuranyi Bart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeer fasst Kunst anders auf, auch wenn der erschaffer es als schlecht empfindet, so kann der betrachter doch faziniert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

kann mir einer das Jigen bild verlinken? ich selbst find bei google nur ein cosplay bild wo einer auf der treppe sitzt, aber da steht das es von Mayu oder so ist


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn Nox das erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kann mir einer das Jigen bild verlinken? ich selbst find bei google nur ein cosplay bild wo einer auf der treppe sitzt, aber da steht das es von Mayu oder so ist






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht nice aus^^


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

sieht doch gut aus, fehlt nur die knarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

Achja, wenn ich cosplayn werde, dann hatte ich Gray Fullbuster im Auge aus Fairy Tail. Jedoch ohne Mantel, so wie man ihn meistens auf den covern/kapitel dinger sieht =) also schwasrze hose schwarzes oder weißes hemd und stiefel. vllt mach ich mir auch dei mühe und versuche die Jacke zu amchen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hier mit hemd und mantel/jacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Hm sieht ja schick aus, die Frage ist nur, wieviele Leute werden dich erkennen, aber wenn es gut gemacht ist, wird es bestimmt klasse.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

das sind definitiv keine 16 loch das sind mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

Fairy Tail ist leider noch nicht so bekannt, aber wenn man sich so umgguckt, scheint cosplay von ft chars doch beliebt zu sein. Momentan gbt es 5 Bände auf englsich und ich glaube 11 auf japansich, da der manga aber vom Mangaka von Rave Master ist, kriegt er natürlich noch einen sympathiebonus^^


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das sind definitiv keine 16 loch das sind mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast recht Oo ein anderes bild war kleiner, naja mal schauen, was man da so findet, eigentlich alles leicht zu amchen, die jacke stellt mch nur vor probleme^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

anime gesichter sind immer so kindhaft als ob die erst 14 jahre alt wären -.-
und der typ wird schwer der hat nen aufgemahltes 6pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja glaube aber nicht dich viele erkennen würden.

würd ja am liesten als hitsugaya gehen aber dafür bin ich 6 jahre zu alt ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wichtig ist das du dir haare lang wachsen lässt damits mit viel glee auch nach was ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn kdh nen anime wär würd ich 100% das zeugs anziehen .. gut man erkennt nix mehr wegen der schwarzen binde aber würd bestimmt geil aussehen ;D


----------



## Klunker (7. Mai 2009)

Kingdom Hearts gibs als Manga, wenn du das meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kanste es cosplayn kannst dir im Netz sogar die XIII Kutten berstellen, die sind so dermaßen stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der typ ist fast genauso so alt wie ich, bin dein 1 jahr älter als cer char, ähm 2 xD Jup haare müssen, dann noch schwarz gefärbt werden^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

echt? hmm ma nachkuken wusst ich gar nid .. mag das game einfach so ;D 1 + 2 .. und das was bald auf psp rauskommt GIEV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die black kutten find ich auch geil + ne schwarze binde hast schnell ;D haare weiss färben und go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://cgi.ebay.de/Cosplay-axel-Mantel--Ki...427139007r21314
ololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n1 ^^ aber ich und weisse haare -.- hmm ;D


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

jap. rpgs sind doch sogar recht beliebt in der cosplay szene mina, muss ja nicht zwangsläufig ein anime sein. der look reicht ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe sogar 2 kdh-Mangas, aber mehr habe ich mir bis jetzt nicht gekauft.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

ich werde an der JAN (da der link den ich vor n paar tagen ma gepostet habe) vom nächsten jahr als Dante rumwuseln^^


----------



## Klunker (7. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt? hmm ma nachkuken wusst ich gar nid .. mag das game einfach so ;D 1 + 2 .. und das was bald auf psp rauskommt GIEV
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




es gibt viel viel bessere ;p  

wobei Xemus auch cool wäre Oo http://www.mooncostumes.com/item/23913


----------



## Kangrim (7. Mai 2009)

Leute ich suche einen Shounen mit coolen kämpfen, bei dem die romance aber nicht zu knapp kommt. Soll ein Manga sein. Mir wurde schon bleach empfohlen, aber ich bin mir nicht so wirklich sicher ob es das ist was ich suche. Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand ein paar tipps geben was zu empfehlen wäre.^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> es gibt viel viel bessere ;p
> 
> wobei Xemus auch cool wäre Oo http://www.mooncostumes.com/item/23913



naa das schwarze von riku schaut so geil aus ;D


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Leute ich suche einen Shounen mit coolen kämpfen, bei dem die romance aber nicht zu knapp kommt. Soll ein Manga sein. Mir wurde schon bleach empfohlen, aber ich bin mir nicht so wirklich sicher ob es das ist was ich suche. Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand ein paar tipps geben was zu empfehlen wäre.^^


also wenn dir d. gray man wirklich so gut gefallen hat, dann wirst du bleach auch verschlingen. haben ne menge paralellen


----------



## Kangrim (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also wenn dir d. gray man wirklich so gut gefallen hat, dann wirst du bleach auch verschlingen. haben ne menge paralellen



Naja die frage ist nur, ob es auch die beiden Punkte beinhaltet, die ich genannt habe. :/
Naja das kämpfe drinn sind ist mir schon klar aber ob der Romance anteil da so vorhanden ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Klunker (7. Mai 2009)

Tenjo Tenge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi also die kämpfe findest du in bleach romance...naja


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja die frage ist nur, ob es auch die beiden Punkte beinhaltet, die ich genannt habe. :/
> Naja das kämpfe drinn sind ist mir schon klar aber ob der Romance anteil da so vorhanden ist weiß ich nicht.


also kämpfe hats auf jedenfall. auch romance würd ich sagen kommt für diese gattung manga nicht zu knapp (mehr als d.gray man)


----------



## Kangrim (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also kämpfe hats auf jedenfall. auch romance würd ich sagen kommt für diese gattung manga nicht zu knapp (mehr als d.gray man)



Ich brauch keine ständigen vergleiche mit d.gray man.^^
Was ich suche ist halt sowas wie Shakugan no Shana. Den gibt es aber noch nicht auf Deutsch und die Meinungen über den Manga teilen sich auch ziemlich.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

die vergleiche mache ich nicht weil dir d.gray man so zusagt sondern weil ich finde das sich beide mangas wirklich sehr ähneln und ich dir das was ich meine eher verdeutlichen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


shakugan no Shana kenn ich nicht von daher ka wie es ist^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

also bleach hat nid wirklich viel romanze .. ichigo ist bise alergisch gegen nakte frauen irgendwie .. 
auch wenn ihn orhime liebt irgendwie tut er nie was .. rukia mag ihn ja auch ..  alles bisle einseitig ;P

aber trozdem geil das ganze


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn auf den gedanken xD


OP Spoiler ... für alle die kein Englisch können oder aus anderen Gründen die aktuellen Kapitel net lesen!



Spoiler



naja da er während seiner rookizeit mit Ivancov zu tun hatte... könnte es ja auch sein das auch er sich ner Geschlechtsumwandlung via Hormone unterzogen haben könnte ^^

ich würds einfach witzig finden xD

ausserdem wärs ne klasse möglichkeit ihn unter kontrolle zu hallten (und von irgend einem geheimniss/Schwachpunkt hatt Ivankov geredet!)... wer würde den Croco noch für voll hallten wenn bekannt wird das er mal monatlich geblutet hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (8. Mai 2009)

Als ich heute die alten Kapitel von One Piece las ist mir was aufgefallen;

Als Ruffy, Zorro und Sanji ins Meer tauchten, um das Schiff, das aus dem Himmel viel zu untersuchen, hat doch Sanji ein Bild in den Händen gehalten. 
Irre ich mich oder war es das Bild von Vivi's Mutter?


----------



## Kangrim (8. Mai 2009)

Ich frag mich, was so schwer an einem spoiler tag ist.
Einfach sagen: Spoiler zu one piece chapter bla blub: 



Spoiler



haha das ist ein beispiel


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

ach komm hört doch eh keier auf mich -.-


----------



## Medmius (8. Mai 2009)

? Das Kapitel ist doch schon viel zu alt zum spoilern?


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> ? Das Kapitel ist doch schon viel zu alt zum spoilern?






Spoiler



_______________________ich glaub er mein meinen text______________________


----------



## Kangrim (9. Mai 2009)

Spoilern geht immer. Ich hab zb noch keinen onepiece band gelesen. und wenn ich jetzt anfangen möchte :/


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

spoilern ist irrelevant... selbst wenn man das Ende kennt, kann man sich während dem lesen in die Figuren hineinversetzen... und da die Figuren das Ende nicht kennen, bleibt es spannend!

Würde man nach dir gehen, müsste man alles Spoilern da ich z .b viele Mangas noch  nicht gelesen habe!


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP Spoiler ... für alle die kein Englisch können oder aus anderen Gründen die aktuellen Kapitel net lesen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja ich weis auch seine große schwachstelle......Wasser^^


----------



## Kangrim (9. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Würde man nach dir gehen, müsste man alles Spoilern da ich z .b viele Mangas noch  nicht gelesen habe!




Genau so ist es.
Wenn cih jetzt schreibe


Spoiler



Light stirbt am ende von Death Note


 ist es doch überhaupt nichtmehr spannend ob L Light jetzt erwischt oder andersrum. Dann ließt man nurnoch und wartet einfach bis das eintritt was ich gespoilert habe.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

dann kannste aber gleich den ganzen thread an sich in spoiler packen, schlieslich könnte siche in neuling hierher verirren und dann liest der wohlmöglich noch das ruffy ein boot bekomtm nach 10 chaps oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dann kannste aber gleich den ganzen thread an sich in spoiler packen, schlieslich köbnnte siche in neuling hierher veriiren und dann liest der wohl möglich noch das ruffy ein boot bekomtm nach 10 chaps oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ein gewissen Grundwissen muss ja da sein. man kann sich nicht für Animes interessieren und nicht wissen, das Ash ein Pikatchu hat. Oder das bei Bleach viele Leute mit Schwertern kämpfen. Nur sone details wie das Sanji ein bild von Vivis mutter aus dem Wasser fischt oderso könnte rein Theoretisch was wichtiges der Story darstellen, was auf einen weiteren verlauf hindeuten könnte.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

aber genau solche sachen finde ich interessant zu diskutieren ,weil sie eben nicht offensichtlich für jeden sind. zumal der fakt bis jetzt nicht relevant für die story war.


----------



## Kangrim (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber genau solche sachen finde ich interessant zu diskutieren ,weil sie eben nicht offensichtlich für jeden sind. zumal der fakt bis jetzt nicht relevant für die story war.



naja aber sowas kann man ja dann im spoiler diskutieren oder?


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

die saga rund um skypia(wo auch das vorkommt) wurde mittlerweile auch auf rtl2 mehrfach gezeigt. da darf man doch von ausgehen das es nun ok ist darüber offen zu sprechen. wenn ich in einem solchen thread nur über grundlegendes was in den ersten kapiteln eines mangas geklärt wird offen reden darf, verliert der thread dochs einen sinn. über grundlegendes brauch ich schlieslich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Kangrim (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> die saga rund um skypia(wo auch das vorkommt) wurde mittlerweile auch auf rtl2 mehrfach gezeigt. da darf man doch von ausgehen das es nun ok ist darüber offen zu sprechen. wenn ich in einem solchen thread nur über grundlegendes was in den ersten kapiteln eines mangas geklärt wird offen reden darf, verliert der thread dochs einen sinn. über grundlegendes brauch ich schlieslich nicht diskutieren.



Nagut hast mich überzeugt. Aber dennoch sollten wirklich wichtige Punkte der Geschichte in einen Spoiler gesetzt werden. Und mit wichtige punkte zählen eben nicht immer nur die letzten Chapter.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nagut hast mich überzeugt. Aber dennoch sollten wirklich wichtige Punkte der Geschichte in einen Spoiler gesetzt werden. Und mit wichtige punkte zählen eben nicht immer nur die letzten Chapter.


In den Spoiler gehört alles was über den "öffentlichen Stand" (RTL2 - Water Seven) geht.. meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Medmius (9. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nagut hast mich überzeugt. Aber dennoch sollten wirklich wichtige Punkte der Geschichte in einen Spoiler gesetzt werden. Und mit wichtige punkte zählen eben nicht immer nur die letzten Chapter.



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Bild an der Geschiche nichts verändert hat. Deshalb hab ich es nicht in einen spoiler verpackt.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Diskussion für alle die bei One Piece Anime aktuell sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Episode 399/400 - Spoiler)



Spoiler



Kid und Law sind ja ziemlich in Schwierigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also ich persönlich glaube, dass Ruffy und seine Bande eingreifen. Zumindest das Intro deutet daraufhin ^^  Was glaubt ihr wie das weitergeht?


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Diskussion für alle die beim Anime aktuell sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



glauben tue ich nix, aber wissen^^ manga ftw


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja ich weis auch seine große schwachstelle......Wasser^^


die Schwachstelle kennt ja die ganze Strohhutbande... es muss noch etwas größeres geben!

und da ruffi Croco schon besiegt hatt und seit dem noch um einiges stärker geworden ist müsste Ivankov Ruffi sicher nicht beruhigen indem er sagt er kenne seinen Schwachpunkt, wenn es blos "wasser" wär!

ich find die Vorstellung einfach krass das Croco ne Frau hätte sein können ^_^


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

hatte grad nen gedankenblitz. wenn man sich mal den haken von crocodile ansieht, so wirkt er doch rech tüberdimensioniert. meine gedanke ist, das er seine linke hand nicht verloren hat, sondern diese sich darin verbirgt weil sie in anders als die rechte hand keine extra kraft bekam, sondern eine schwachstelle.


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

könnte sein könnte sein!

oder sie ist immernoch die Hand einer Frau geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn es nur "Dekoration" ist... wiso wurde sie dan net abgenommmen?

im Knast wär die sicher in der Aservatenkammer gelandet!


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

könnte sein könnte sein!

oder sie ist immernoch die Hand einer Frau geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

meine these hat sich grad erledigt, die gold ummantelung kann sogar abgenommen werden. Darunter findet sich ein eiserner Haken mit Löchern, aus denen Skorpiongift hervortritt.


----------



## Klunker (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> meine these hat sich grad erledigt, die gold ummantelung kann sogar abgenommen werden. Darunter findet sich ein eiserner Haken mit Löchern, aus denen Skorpiongift hervortritt.





Spoiler



zu finden in, ich glaube band 23 oder 22 in der Grabkammer oder was auch imer das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw habt ihr euch noch nie gefragt wohe croco die risige narbe im gesicht hat? sieht o als als hätte man die gilloutine falsch angesetzt oder en schönheits operations fehler xD Ne was nun Crcos Schwachstelle ist werden wir schon noch erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw war Croco en REvo oder woher kennen die sich?


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



im manga steht nur das sie sich aus crocos rookiezeit kennen(die ja nicht lang gewesen sein kann). das mit der narbe hatte ich auch schon bei opwiki mal gelesen. wenn man bedenkt das die narben anderer figuren in op eigentlich immer eine geschichte haben, steckt da bestimmt auch eine hinter


----------



## Klunker (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> im manga steht nur das sie sich aus crocos rookiezeit kennen(die ja nicht lang gewesen sein kann). das mit der narbe hatte ich auch schon bei opwiki mal gelesen. wenn man bedenkt das die narben anderer figuren in op eigentlich immer eine geschichte haben, steckt da bestimmt auch eine hinter



ich solte aufhören die chapter immer nur zu überfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wüsste dann vlt auch mal so einfache sachen  und müsste net imer anchfragen >.<^^  mhm das jute alte op wiki^^ eben gerade mal wieder reingeguckt und oo Kidszone..wtf Oo

Weiß man eigentlich schon was über den  neuen op movie, also ist der schond raußen?

Yuhu heute Tenjo Tenge 1 Fairy Tail 4 angekommen, und gestern Love Trouble Band 1 gelesen, ein sehr genialer und witziger Manga, genau das richtige wenn man einfahc mal entspanne will und lachen will^^


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

der neue op film komtm im dezember raus. gab bis jetzt nur nen trailer am ende des neunten films. klar ist aber das oda selbst die story für geschrieben hat und alle neue figuren selbst entworfen. somit dürfte das der erste film werden der mehr als nur ein filler ist


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

wann kommt rebuild of Evangelion 2 T_T


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2009)

Am Wochenende war in Ludwigshafen die Hanami und ich hab's erst gemerkt als ich Samstag Abend mit der S-Bahn zum Mannheim Marathon gefahren bin und viele viele Cosplayer eingestiegen sind. Blödes Wochenende....


----------



## Kangrim (10. Mai 2009)

Was ist eigentlich die nächste convention?
Ich glaub das war nächsten Monat der japantag oder?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2009)

Der Animexx Veranstaltungskalender weil alles....


----------



## Medmius (10. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Shanks und Buggy ja auch auf dem Schiff von Gol D. Roger waren. Das müsste ja bedeuten, dass auch diese beiden und Krokus wissen müssten was das One Piece ist und wo es versteckt ist.



Dann hatte ich immer die Frage, ob es nicht möglich wäre die Grandline rückwärts zu segeln. Durch das Calm Belt z.b. Damit könnte man direkt zur Unikon gelangen. Da der Lock-Port ja immer die Magnetströme der nächtsten Insel speichert, müsste man nur lange genug im Calm Belt bleiben. 



Spoiler



Da der Wissenschaftler der Marine ja herausgefunden haben, wie man die Seekönige vermeiden kann


----------



## Kangrim (10. Mai 2009)

Ein kumpel von mir hatte mal seine Klasse zusammengetrommelt und das opening von Lucky Star nachgetanzt. 
Einfach zu geil.^^

Original:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3862848/Lucky_Star_OP_Full_Dance

Mein Kumpel + Klasse^^ :
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3862841/Lucky_...Dance_by_Zombie

(er ist der in der mitte^^)


----------



## TheGui (10. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich immer die Frage, ob es nicht möglich wäre die Grandline rückwärts zu segeln. Durch das Calm Belt z.b. Damit könnte man direkt zur Unikon gelangen. Da der Lock-Port ja immer die Magnetströme der nächtsten Insel speichert, müsste man nur lange genug im Calm Belt bleiben.


naja, Bugy sucht das one piece... somit kann er net wissen wo es is!

und die Marineschiffe bleiben unangetastet weil sie Seestein am Kiel haben! 
Für die Seekönige sind die schiffe somit "unsichtbar"

ausserdem weis keiner ob das One Piece überhaupt ein "Goldschatz" ist... das ganze könnte eine rießige Metapher sein!

Wer es schafft das neue Pirantenzeitalter einzuläuten (



Spoiler



Stichwort Supernovea und das bevorstehende Ende der Weltregierung!


) und am ende neuer Piratenkönig wird.. der hatt das One piece gefunden! 

Den größten Schatz überhaupt!

NEIN KEIN SPOILER! das weis jeder 10 Jährige der die 300000 widerholung One piece auf RTL2 gesehen hatt!


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2009)

Na wer flunkert denn da Kangrim? Naaaaa?


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ich bezweifle das buggy und shanks wussten was genau das one piece war, beide waren glaube auf dem niedrigsten rang innerhalb gol ds bande. außerdem denke ich das kein onepiece existiert bzw kein schatz ist sondern halt die wahrheit über die verlorene geschicht und es sollte ein zeitalter der piraten einberufen um die weltregierung in seinen grundfesten zu erschüttern(hat ja funktioniert^^). es stimmt das die marine durch vegapunk ein mittel gefunden hat sie für eine weile für die seekönige unsichtbar zu machen, aber ich denke mal das die seekönige  immer stärker und intelleigenter werden, desto näher man unicorn kommt. warum man die grandline nicht rückwärts fahren kann zeigt dieser link >klick< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



btw...  Silvers Rayleigh, der Vizekapitän von Gol D Roger... der hat ja schon gewaltige Kräfte (was ist eig seine Teufelskraft? Kann mir das einer sagen..?)   Da frage ich mich dann, wie stark Gol D Roger sein muss o.o  Was glaubt ihr was seine Teufelskraft war?  Oder wurde das im Manga schon verraten? Dann raus mit der Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (11. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Silvers Rayleigh besitzt keine Teufelskräfte. Es ist das "Haki" Über Gol D. Roger wurde nicht viel verraten. Rayleigh nannte die Bande als "einfache Piraten." Was Roger allerdings konnte, war, dass er die "Stimmen" von Gegenständen hören konnte. So wie z.B. die "Stimme" des Porneglyphen von Skypia. Ich glaube nicht, dass man unbedingt eine Teufelskraft braucht um stark zu werden. Beispiele: Shanks und Whitebeard. Ich denke, dass Gol D. Roger auch das "Haoushoku" gehabt hat, und diesen auch voll und ganz kontrollieren konnte, anders als Ruffy, der es nur herbeiruft, wenn er ganz wütend ist, oder Boa Hancock, die es nicht ganz kontrollieren kann. Ich glaube dieses spezielle Haki hat ihn so stark gemacht.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



er hat keine, er hat einfach sein königshaki benutzt um die teufelskräfte zu neutralisieren. solch ein königshaki hat auch die halbe mannschaft von whitebeard vor shanks umkippen lassen. ruffy kann das übrigens auch. deswegen sind die leute im auktionshaus umgekippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (11. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Ich glaube dieses Königshaki ist auch in der Lage die Teufelskräfte zu annulieren.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Danke für die Antworten.. das sind ja wirklich beeindruckende Kräfte. Ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass das im Anime richtig losgeht, vor allem wenn Ruffy auch endlich die Kraft einsetzen kann


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

@med, das hab ich doch geschrieben^^
@birk, 



Spoiler



die kräfte hat laut wiki 1 mensch unter millionen(also dieses speziell starke königshaki, gibt noch 2 weitere varianten wie etwa das mantora )


----------



## Medmius (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @med, das hab ich doch geschrieben^^
> @birk, die kräfte hat laut wiki 1 mensch unter millionen(also dieses speziell starke königshaki, gibt noch 2 weitere varianten wie etwa das mantora )



oh habs überlesen. tut mir leid^^


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @med, das hab ich doch geschrieben^^
> @birk, die kräfte hat laut wiki 1 mensch unter millionen(also dieses speziell starke königshaki, gibt noch 2 weitere varianten wie etwa das mantora )


Ich glaub das zweite (das an mich gerichtete) solltest du in einen Spoiler packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Hmm.. dann habe ich mich wohl auf Wiki verlesen.. da stand ja was davon, dass Ruffy diese Kraft auch hat, aber noch nicht einsetzen kann 
Hmm.. also ich lese es so heraus, als ob er es auch hat und einfach noch nicht nutzen kann -> http://de.opwiki.org/wiki/Haki#Anwedung


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich glaub das zweite (das an mich gerichtete) solltest du in einen Spoiler packen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



nee damit ist gemeint das er es nicht bewusst macht, wie etwa rayleigh. auf der gleichen seite siehst du ja auchd as ruffy es schon dreimal eingesetzt hat


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> nee damit ist gemeint das er es nicht bewusst macht, wie etwa rayleigh. auf der gleichen seite siehst du ja auchd as ruffy es schon dreimal eingesetzt hat





Spoiler



Naja.. Ruffy hat die Kraft ja trotzdem aber kann sie halt "noch" nicht einsetzen.. und ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass er es irgendwann kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Mai 2009)

mit Boa Kinder zeugen > Königshaki kontrolieren!


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

ich glaub so einfach ist das nicht. laut opwiki hat es mit der mentalen stärke zu tun. da ruffy enorm davon besitzt wird er bestimmt irgendwann in der lage sein es einzusetzen.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich glaub so einfach ist das nicht. laut opwiki hat es mit der mentalen stärke zu tun. da ruffy enorm davon besitzt wird er bestimmt irgendwann in der lage sein es einzusetzen.


Jo.. wie ich sagte:  Ich freu mich schon darauf, dass es soweit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jo.. wie ich sagte:  Ich freu mich schon darauf, dass es soweit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo...ich auch^^


----------



## Medmius (11. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass jemand der so "dumm" ist wie Ruffy es schaffen kann, den Königshaki voll und ganz zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na wer flunkert denn da Kangrim? Naaaaa?



Keiner wieso? oO


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass jemand der so "dumm" ist wie Ruffy es schaffen kann, den Königshaki voll und ganz zu kontrollieren.





Spoiler



so dumm ist ruffy garnicht, ich wird ihn eher als kindlich naiv betrachten. die entwicklung seiner geartechnicken erfordert z.b. auch ne menge wissen über den körper. und wenn man bedenkt welches vorbild oda hat, dann wird ruffy wohl auch noch nee deutliche wandlung bezüglichs seines intellekts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Kangrim
ich glaub nox meint damit das die Tänzer eine japanische gruppe sind die unter anderem auch als power ranger in einkaufspassagen abdancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @Kangrim
> ich glaub nox meint damit das die Tänzer eine japanische gruppe sind die unter anderem auch als power ranger in einkaufspassagen abdancen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein das ist keine japanische Gruppe. Das sind welche aus Mönchengladbach. Mit dem in der mitte sitz ich immer im Teamspeak :O
Oder er lügt. Aber das glaub ich nicht wirklich.^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

dann drück doch mal auf stopp wenn die mädchen mit den ponpons rein kommen und schau sie dir näher an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dann drück doch mal auf stopp wenn die mädchen mit den ponpons rein kommen und schau sie dir näher an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm da muss ich ihn mal zur rede stellen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein das ist keine japanische Gruppe. Das sind welche aus Bergisch Gladbach. Mit dem in der mitte sitz ich immer im Teamspeak :O
> Oder er lügt. Aber das glaub ich nicht wirklich.^^


ihc dachte das is einer aus deiner klasse?


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihc dachte das is einer aus deiner klasse?



Hab ich nie behauptet.


----------



## TheGui (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm meinst du 



Spoiler



Goku? ^^
 Oda ist ja bekanntlich ein DB Fan :>

und wenn man bedenkt welchen namen der Marieneboss hatt.... uiuiuiui muss der Power haben!


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

Was meint ihr ist hier im forum beliebter? One Piece oder Bleach?


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hmmmm meinst du
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ganz genau, ich nehm an du hast auch ein bisschen in opwiki gestöbert?^^ 



Spoiler



durch opwiki ist mir erst aufgefallen das da zwischen sengoku und songoku eine starke namensverbindung besteht^^



@kangrim, bei mir wärs zummindet one piece und auch wenn man nicht von sich auf andere schließen soll,so denke ich doch das das auf die mehrheit auch zu trifft. aber bleach ist trotzdem auch ein super manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ganz genau, ich nehm an du hast auch ein bisschen in opwiki gestöbert?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut dann werd ich nicht so viel gespoilert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Mai 2009)

mhm ich denke One Piece^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

sagt wer?^^ ich hab alle bis jetzt erschienden chaps von bleach aufn rechner xD


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

ICh hab miene Liebe neu entdeckt O.O

VAMPIRE KNIGHT!


...verbreitet richtig athmosphäre...

Jezz weiss ich, was noch fehlt^^ein richtige Vampir-MMo^^


----------



## TheGui (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ganz genau, ich nehm an du hast auch ein bisschen in opwiki gestöbert?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne, das er nen DB fan is hab ich in irgend nem Forum gelesen, und der Name sagt schon alles ^^


----------



## Medmius (11. Mai 2009)

Es gibt ja auch eine Kurzgeschichte, die die beiden zusammengestellt haben. "Dragonball X One Piece Cross Epoch"


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Akira Toriyama zählt doch ohnehin zur Riege der Stars und Sternchen der Mangazunft. Ähnlich wie Tezuka kennt den doch wirklich jedes Kind in Japan, dementsprechend sind auch die Nachwuchskünstler schwer von diesen Zeichnern inspiriert worden.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

jupp, aber bei one piece merkt man halt die vielen anspielungen auf toriyamas werke. 
da kommt mir spontan wieder in den sinn mal wieder dr. slump zu lesen/gucken ^^


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Hm-mh, nö Dr. Slump hat mich irgendwie nie wirklich angemacht um genau zu sein war ich eigentlich nur von DB wirklich begeistert. Hmmmm


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

schätze das ist nen liebhaberstück^^ ich persönlich fand es immer lustig und son goku kam auch mal vor, umgekehrt wars auch bei dragonball


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

Bei mir war es anders rum. Db hab ich nicht wirklich so toll gefunden aber Dr.Slump war sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Mai 2009)

Dr. Slump war genial, hat sich dr werte toriyama nicht immer als roboter oder so gezeichnet, und die haufen ^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

mein liebling war der pflaumenmann xD


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Dr Slumb geguckt.. jede Folge... und es hat mir auch relativ gut gefallen.  Aber.. ich kann mich an keine einzige Folge mehr erinnern o_O


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ist hier im forum beliebter? One Piece oder Bleach?


mag beides hmm aber one piece ist verbreiteter
bleach ist für mich onepiece + dragonball style ;D waaaa licht pew pew OVER 9000 und bei bleach isses reiratsu oder so .. und leuchtet auch wie blöd ;D
ausserdem hats bei one piece die sexy nami ..
gut bleach hat dafür ehm matsumuto oder so .. und orhime .. auch wenn ich rukia geiler find vom ausehen her hmm


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2009)

Rukia ist mir auch irgendwie lieber, wobei Orihime so knuffig schusselig ist. Aber natürlich bin ich auch ein ganz großer Nami Fan, das Sortiment an eindeutigen One Piece Bildern ist aber auch größer. *tja*


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *reinschleich und Link liegenlass und rausschleich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://kawaii-radio.net/listen.php


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

OMG, was für eine überraschende Wendung/ Ereignis oO


Spoiler



Blackbeard greift Impel Down an ohne eine vorläufige angabe von Gründen



p.s ich habe absichtlich den einleitenden satz nicht gespoilert um die nicht-online-lesenden zu ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2009)

Schwarze Spoiler Balken sind die Brut des Teufels. Ähnlich den roten Buttons auf denen steht "Don't push the red button".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

soll das heißen du konntest nicht widerstehen?^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2009)

Nein und jetzt mag ich dich nicht mehr, wobei, bis der Manga in Deutsch an der Stelle ist, habe ich wahrscheinlich eh vergessen was passiert.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

mich nicht mehr mögen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hol schnell nen eimer eiscreme *schnüf*..........xD


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2009)

Blackbeard.....hmpf.....immer dieser Blackbeard, war mir schon in Mock Town suspekt als der den Kuchen nicht mochte.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum er unbedingt diese frucht wollt. für mich hat diese frucht eklatante nachteile gegenüber nicht-logia-nutzern


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2009)

Ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, wobei die Fähigkeiten natürlich nicht schlecht sind. Whitebeards Vize sah ja auch plötzlich ganz alt aus, als ihn Teach zu fassen gekriegt hat. Vielleicht hält er soviel auf den Überaschungsmoment?!

Aber ich für meinen Teil hätte mir sicher auch nicht diese Frucht ausgesucht. Gummi und Feuer ist ja schon cool oder die Tatzenfrucht..... apropos Tatzenfrucht:



Spoiler



Bär ist ja ein Cyborg, von Dr. Vegapunk entworfen, weiterentwickelter als Franky und Bartholomäus bezeichnet sich in Band 50 auch etwas anders aber Fakt ist, er gilt als Cyborg. Jetzt hat er beim Kampf gegen die Strohhüte natürlich unheimlich mit seiner Tatzenfrucht geglänzt und alle ziemlich alt aussehen lassen. Die Grundsatzfrage ist jetzt folgende: Hat Bär wirklich eine Teufelsfrucht gegessen oder ist diese Kraft nicht viel eher eine Fähigkeit als Cyborg und er "tarnt" sie viel mehr als Teufelskraft. Die Verletzung an seiner Schulter, die er von Zorro erhalten hat, weist ja auch eine Apparatur auf, die möglicherweise für diese Fähigkeit verantwortlich sein könnte. 
Ich sage Bär hat eine Teufelsfrucht gegessen, meine Freundin sagt er ist ein Cyborg und die Kräfte sind mechanischer Natur



Wer weiß es denn genauer?


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Blackbeard.....hmpf.....immer dieser Blackbeard, war mir schon in Mock Town suspekt als der den Kuchen nicht mochte.


Jaja Blackbeard ist schon ein komischer Vogel.... ich fands lustig wie er sich mit Ruffy gestritten hat damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, wobei die Fähigkeiten natürlich nicht schlecht sind. Whitebeards Vize sah ja auch plötzlich ganz alt aus, als ihn Teach zu fassen gekriegt hat. Vielleicht hält er soviel auf den Überaschungsmoment?!
> 
> Aber ich für meinen Teil hätte mir sicher auch nicht diese Frucht ausgesucht. Gummi und Feuer ist ja schon cool oder die Tatzenfrucht..... apropos Tatzenfrucht:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



bär an sich war früher ja auch ein "normaler" mensch/pirat. dr. vegapunk hat ihn dann aber umgewandelt. ich nehm mal an auf einvernehmlicher basis. auf thriller bark zeigt bär auch noch eine weitere fähigkeit seiner teufelskarft, so kann er aus ruffy all dens chmerz nehmen und hat ihn zorro gegeben(zorro wollte das so), aber deine freundin hat nicht ganz unrecht. um das jetzt aber genauer auszuführen, müsst ich bei shabody archipel ansetzen also noch mehr spoilern. wenn dud as möchtest sags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:bezüglich des letzten satz meines spoilers könnt ich dir auch noch erläutern warum ab da teach seine kraft noch mehr an reiz verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (12. Mai 2009)

Naja vom ding her würde Blackbeard dochg gegen Ruffy, Zorro und Sanji total verlieren oder? Alle drei kämpfen physisch und würden teach somit zu kleinholz verarbeiten, oder?


----------



## meyster77 (12. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, wobei die Fähigkeiten natürlich nicht schlecht sind. Whitebeards Vize sah ja auch plötzlich ganz alt aus, als ihn Teach zu fassen gekriegt hat.



Also Ace ist der Kommandant der 2. Division in Whitebeards Bande und nicht der Vize, dass ist nur ein Übersetzungfehler in den deutschen Bänden.
Und wegen Bär:


Spoiler



Also eigentlich mus es eine Teufelsfrucht sein, da es von Bär mehrere Cyborg-Klone gibt. Aber keiner von ihnen hat die Fähigkeiten vom Original.(Also die Tatzen-Fähigkeiten). Und nicht mal Vegapunk kann etwas entwickeln, was einem erlaubt, jeden nach belieben zu teleportieren.



Außerdem wurde der neue Spoiler noch nicht bestätigt, könnte immer noch sein, dass es ein Fake ist.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

bei ruff< wär ich mir nicht sicher. stell dir mal vor ruffy im gear 2 und teach berührt ihn. das ist nen instantkill weil das herz explodiert. aber bei zorro und sanji denke ich schon das er kräftig einstecken müsste. fragt sich bloß wie weit er zu einem schwarzen loch würd um ihn treffen zu können.


Spoiler



wobei, wenn ruffy irgendwann das konigshaki richtig beherrscht, dann wird beides annuliert, kann mir vorstellend as der finale kampf zwischen ruffy und blackbeard sogar darauf hinaus läuft



@Nox, den nächsten spoiler nicht lesen sofern dir shabody arhcipel zu weit vorgegriffen ist
@ meyster 



Spoiler



ich wär mir bezüglich der der teufelskraftaspektes nicht so sicher, denn die clone konnten alle den "laser" von gelber affe


----------



## meyster77 (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bei ruff< wär ich mir nicht sicher. stell dir mal vor ruffy im gear 2 und teach berührt ihn. das ist nen instantkill weil das herz explodiert. aber bei zorro und sanji denke ich schon das er kräftig einstecken müsste. fragt sich bloß wie weit er zu einem schwarzen loch würd um ihn treffen zu können.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Blackbeard ist stärker als wir denken, man darf nicht vergessen, dass er gegen Shanks gekämpft hat und ihm die Narbe am linken Auge verpasst hat und zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte er noch keine Teufelskräfte. Wenn man bedankt wie stark Shanks ist und trotzdem Blackbeard asl sehr gefährlich einschätzt, dann muss ja was drauf haben.





> @ meyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung, nur lesen wenn man in One Piece auf aktuellen Stand ist....


Spoiler



Nunja, sie konnten zwar einen Lichtstrahl abfeuern, aber sonderlich viel hat es mit Kizarus Fähigkeiten nicht zu tun, nur das es halt von seinen Fähigkeiten abgeguckt wurde. Sie können diese Atacke auch nicht durchgehend, wahrscheinlich wird dafür eine Menge Energie konzentriert und dann einfach abgefeuert.


----------



## Klunker (12. Mai 2009)

ohne hat teach ja noch nit wirklich was gezeigt, naja sonst muss eben shanks eingreifen und ihn instant killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die narbe ist ja auch schon en bissel her, oder?^^)  hey ich meinde kann den himmel teilen. ko da traffen shanks udn white'S waffen aufeinander aber ich denke teach hat auch so null chancen gegen shanks. meint ihr zorro wird jemals an shanks und falkenauge ranreichen, diese beiden geletn ja als die besten schwertkämpfer die existieren, wobei man ja nicht weiß, wer jetzt besser ist, vermutlich falkenauge, da er den titel hat und shalns einen arm verloren hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbeard ist stärker als wir denken, man darf nicht vergessen, dass er gegen Shanks gekämpft hat und ihm die Narbe am linken Auge verpasst hat und zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte er noch keine Teufelskräfte. Wenn man bedankt wie stark Shanks ist und trotzdem Blackbeard asl sehr gefährlich einschätzt, dann muss ja was drauf haben.





Spoiler



doch die kräfte hatte er da schon, denn zu diesem zeitpunkt war blackbeard ja schon auf der flucht. sonst hätte shanks wohl kaum gegen ihn gekämpft. das shanks nicht tot ist un d"lediglich" eine narbe hat zeigt dochd as teach zu mehr garnicht fähig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: garantiert wird zorro irgendwann falkenauge besiegen, soweit ich weis ist doch sogar falkenauge davon überzeugt das er ein großer schwertkämpfer wird


----------



## meyster77 (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein er hatte keine Teufelskräfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Les dir die Stelle nochmal durch oder guck auf opwiki.


----------



## Klunker (12. Mai 2009)

Bin sehr gespannt auf den Verlauf, irgetnwann wird es zum duell kommen Ruffy Shanks und Falkenauge Zorro, die alte generation gegen die neue. 

Wer ist eigentlich euer lieblingschar.

1) Shanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Pauly
3) Ruffy


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Nein er hatte keine Teufelskräfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Les dir die Stelle nochmal durch oder guck auf opwiki.


wobei ich da sagen muss das es interpretationssache ist. wirklich erwähnt hat shanks es nämlich nicht.



Klunker schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich euer lieblingschar.
> 
> 1) Shanks
> 
> ...


von den dreien Ruffy, aber Pandamann liegt bei mir noch vor ruffy xD hoffe ja das er noch in die Strohhutbande kommt^^


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Ich denke auch, dass Blackbeard inzwischen stärker geworden ist. Dass er Ace besiegen konnte, sollte als Beweis reichen. Immerhin war Ace Kommandant der 2. Divison von Whitebeard. Zu "kann mir vorstellend as der finale kampf zwischen ruffy und blackbeard sogar darauf hinaus läuft" glaube ich irgendwie nicht. Ich denke eher, dass es Whitebeard sein wird, der Blackbeard zur Strecke bringt. Immerhin ist er momentan so richtig sauer auf ihn.
 Irgendwie denke ich, dass die Marine wenig Chancen auf den Sieg gegen Whitebeard hat. So wie es aussieht gibt Shanks Whitebeard rückendeckung. Dann kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die 7 Samurai der Meere zusammenarbeiten werden. Jimbei und Boa Hancock sind ja schon auf Ruffys Seite. Dann sind da noch Crocodile und Empario Ivankov, die mit Ruffy zusammenkämpfen. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Dragon irgendwann noch dazu kommen wird. Immerhin sind Ruffy und Ace seine Söhne.



Lieblingschars:

1) Zorro
2) Franky
3) Bon Curry/ Mr. 2 



Spoiler



Irgendwie ist er mir seit Impel Down sehr sympatisch


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ok die these ist jetzt zwar ungewöhnlich aber ich sags trotzdem: ich wette 5mio. internetdollar drauf das whitebeard stirbt, aber nicht im kampf sondern an einer krankheit. man hats ja gesehen das er wohl nicht ganz aufn damm ist. ansonsten ist Kuma auch auf Ruffys seite und Teach wird dieser kampf nicht interessieren. er will den samuraisatus nur um ungehindert agieren zu können


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Lieblingschars:

1) Zorro
2) Kid
3) Crocodile


----------



## meyster77 (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wobei ich da sagen muss das es interpretationssache ist. wirklich erwähnt hat shanks es nämlich nicht.
> 
> 
> von den dreien Ruffy, aber Pandamann liegt bei mir noch vor ruffy xD hoffe ja das er noch in die Strohhutbande kommt^^



Doch zu diesem Zeitpunkt war Blackbeard noch in Whitebeards Bande und das beweist das er keine Teufelskräfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

LIebslingschars

1 Ace
2 Ruffy
3 Zorro

ich steh einfach drauf wenns kracht!


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Doch zu diesem Zeitpunkt war Blackbeard noch in Whitebeards Bande und das beweist das er keine Teufelskräfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte.


laut opwiki sagt shanks: "Whitebeard...ich habe viele Kämpfe bestritten und dabei viele Wunden erlitten. Aber welche am meisten schmerzt, ist diese...!!! Dies ist keine Wunde aus einem Abenteuer. Noch habe ich sie von Falkenauge bekommen... Dein Mann "Blackbeard" Teach, war derjenige, der mir diese Wunde zufügte...!! Und es war nicht so, als wäre ich dabei leichtsinnig oder achtlos gewesen"
ich schätz mal opwiki stützt sich bei seiner aussage bezüglich der teufelskraft auf den teil mit _Dein Mann Blackbeard_ . Für mich bleibt es Interpretationssache.


----------



## Klunker (12. Mai 2009)

weiß eigentlich jemand, ob mal ein op spiel für die ps3 oder die psp kommt?^^ bekomme gerade wieder total lust grand adventure zu zocken,  auf platz eins in dem spiel war übrigens shanks^^.  Aber schön, dass uns oda soviel interpretaionsfreiheit gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

zummindest kommt die fortsetzung von grand adventure für die wii --> unlimited adventure^^


----------



## Klunker (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zummindest kommt die fortsetzung von grand adventure für die wii --> unlimited adventure^^



damm :/


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

die wii ist für mich so gut wie gekauft!


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

allgemein scheinen wohl die spiele jetzt komplett auf nintendo bleiben. die einzigen beide next gen spiele (wenn man bei der wii und ds davon reden kann^^) sind für wii und ds.


----------



## Klunker (12. Mai 2009)

schaut ja ganz net  aus, auch wennd as kampf system irgetnwie strange ist :/ mals chauen, wenns für die ps3 kommt kaufe ich es mir bestimmt. Bei Grandbattle ahbe ich aber immer mit nami oder shanks gekämpft, waren für die besten^^


----------



## Kurta (12. Mai 2009)

Bin für ein OP Online MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!

OP vote for MMO!!!!!


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Bin für ein OP Online MMO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed   auch wenn ich mir ein bisschen schwer vorstellen kann, wie das aussehen soll o_O''


----------



## TheGui (12. Mai 2009)

bitte nicht... das würde sicher loosen und OP mit runterzihen!


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> bitte nicht... das würde sicher loosen und OP mit runterzihen!


Mit runterziehen?  Also ich würde weiter OP gucken, selbst wenn das MMO ein Loose wäre und so denkt sicher auch der Großteil der Fangemeinde


----------



## Kurta (12. Mai 2009)

Alles ist realisierbar , die Frage ist natürlich wie man es umsetzen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , man müsste halt um infos zu suchen , mal internet nachfragen starten usw. ideen einreichen usw. dann wertet man aus und zack! darauf kann man ausbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

eine art bounty bay online nur in der op-welt. 3 fraktionen. piraten, marine, revolutionäre. man hat anfangs keine kräfte, kann sich aber trainieren(spezialiseiren) und mit glück nee teufelsfrucht finden. seekampf sollte möglich sein, aber mit hauptaugenmerk auf die crew und nicht fähigkeiten des schiffs. eigentlich stell ich mir das recht lustig vor^^
piratenbanden, marinedivisionen und Verbände ersetzen die typischen Gilden. bei allen dreien gibt es natürlich die anführer die den Kurs etc bestimmen. Die größe und momentan aktve(online) mitglieder bestimmen die größe des schiffs mit dem man unterwegs ist.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Mai 2009)

Und das komische an der Sache ist, ich würde freiwillig bei der Marine anheuern. Ich finde den Mantel mit den Tüdeln an den Schultern so schick... ^^


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

ich weis nicht, glaub würde pirat oder revolutionär sein. meinen kopf auf einem steckbrief mit na ordentlichen summe drunter zu sehen hat schon seinen reiz xD
aber der Mantel ist wirklich geil, vorallem der Schriftzug hinten drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Mai 2009)

... der soviel wie "Gerechtigkeit" bedeutet. 

Hachja, irgendwie malt man sich in der Fantasie so ein OP MMOPG richtig toll aus, aber es wirklich umzusetzen dürfte zu schwierig sein. Jeder spieler ein besonderer Charakter, jeder Pirat am liebsten mit einer Teufelsfrucht, jeder Marinesoldat mit Admiralstatus und eigener Buster Call Schnecke usw. 
So bleibt es leider nur Fiktion und ich kann kein Kopfgeld einsammeln. Zu schade.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Ich stell mir das ein bisschen komisch vor... zB bei der Marine im Handelschat "lf für XX suchen noch XY" oder ähnliches zu sehen...  Ein Marinekadett (der eig sehr diszipliniert sein sollte, zumindest nach außen hin :X) mit so ner Sprache? :/
Ich würde einen Pirat spielen.. ein One Piece MMO wäre vielleicht wie HdR, dass man zwischendurch auf die Strohhutbande trifft für die Story und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würds auf jeden Fall spielen


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

das stimmt allerdings, aber wenn ich mir wirklich ein wunsch mmorpg vorstellen sollte, dann trifft es das spiel von .hack eigentlich am besten. komplett eintauchen in die welt und ohne feste regeln einfach mal loslegen. die welt erforschen und auch wieder zurück finden weil keine autokarte^^ ich glaub in solch einer welt würde ich zu gern den Richard geben^^


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Mai 2009)

soo ich schau jetzt mal das ich bei OP wieder bissl nachhole in den nächsten Tagen werd ich bis Folge 360 guggen und dann schau ma mal was das INET noch so hergibt.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Hach ja... solange guck ich jetzt schon One Piece Anime only... ich hab schon öfter daran gedacht, den Manga zu lesen... und besonders wenn es so spannend ist wie momentan, fällt es mir nicht leicht, dem Manga zu widerstehen :/
Aber erstmal eine grundlegende Frage:  Unterscheidet sich der Manga sehr vom Anime?  Also zB wie bei Naruto, ich hab gehört, da haben einige der Figuren einen anderen Charakter wie im Anime...


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hach ja... solange guck ich jetzt schon One Piece Anime only... ich hab schon öfter daran gedacht, den Manga zu lesen... und besonders wenn es so spannend ist wie momentan, fällt es mir nicht leicht, dem Manga zu widerstehen :/
> Aber erstmal eine grundlegende Frage:  Unterscheidet sich der Manga sehr vom Anime?  Also zB wie bei Naruto, ich hab gehört, da haben einige der Figuren einen anderen Charakter wie im Anime...


nö, bis auf die filler die es nur im anime gibt gibts keine unterschiede.. und bei naruto is mir das auch net aufgefallen... ausser der Deutsch Amerikanischer Zensurhorror natürlich ^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> nö, bis auf die filler die es nur im anime gibt gibts keine unterschiede.. und bei naruto is mir das auch net aufgefallen... ausser der Deutsch Amerikanischer Zensurhorror natürlich ^^


Du meinst also, ich könnte direkt beim Manga einsteigen, wo ich beim Anime stehen geblieben bin ohne dann Lücken zu haben? 

Bei welchem Kapitel/Band müsste ich dann anfangen?  Ich bin jetzt bei Folge 400 



Spoiler



Wo man ein bisschen Story von Gol D Roger und seiner Hinrichtung erfährt und in 401 (in der Preview zu sehen) trifft die Bande auf Kuma



edit: Ok ich habe inzwischen rausgefunden, wo ich stehe... wieviele Bände gibt es momentan?


----------



## Noxiel (13. Mai 2009)

In Deutschland ist eben der 50. erschienen.


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

Chapter 541 is der aktuellste, da ich total ungeduldig bin warte ich nicht ab bis ein Band rauskommt ^^

du müstest glaub irgendwo um 500 einsteigen.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eben nochmal nachgesehen. Band 50 deckt die Kapitel 482 bis 491 ab.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

one piece spoiler bestätigt und bilder sind da


Spoiler



also irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das hinter teach mehr steckt als der skrupellose pirat. das liegt zum einen an dem satz den er zu ruffy auf mock town sagte und vorallem an seinen jetztigen angriff auf impel down. was wenn teach ace befreien will und der kampf zuvor insceniert war bis zu einem gewissen punkt. denn den finalen schlag sieht man nicht im detail. schließlich hätte er ace auch töten können um bei der marine im ansehen zu steigen. das kopfgeld gilt schließlich dead or alive. vielleicht hat teach sich nicht deswegen diese frucht uagesucht weil er damit gegen logiakämpfer stark im vorteil ist, sondern weil er die kraft für etwas ganz bestimmtes braucht. wenn man mal an drumm zurück denkt wo ruffy das erste mal von teach hört, hat teach zwar drumm überfallen, aber auch drumm vorläufig von waphol befreit. all das lässt mich am derzeitigen bild von teach zweifeln.


----------



## Klunker (13. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Sind meine Augen kpuut oder bestitzt raffit Flügel Oo


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sind meine Augen kpuut oder bestitzt raffit Flügel Oo





Spoiler



Jupp hat er, aber von einer Zoan-Frucht kann das glaube nicht sein


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

mal was ganz anderes ^^ 

wisst ihr woran mich der gute hier errinert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




an *Trommelwirbel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Style und Kampfstiel is doch fast identisch!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

hehe stimmt^^
vielleicht mochte oda sin city so sehr das er mit absicht die parallelen eingebaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

Ah Sin City April 1991 bis Juni 1992

und One Piece erscheint seit 1997 

OK, dan is klar wer sich von wem "inspirieren " hatt lassen ^^


----------



## Kurta (13. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Ich bin ein wenig von Jimbei enttäuscht , hätte mir den mehr Arlong mäßig vorgestellt. Teach ist super! der haut ja mächtig rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Brook ist auch GENIAL!!! 45degrees!!!!!!!!!!!! xDDDD zum brüllen.
Freu mich schon auf Bd 51 , da hat Sanji ordentlich was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (13. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin ein wenig von Jimbei enttäuscht , hätte mir den mehr Arlong mäßig vorgestellt.





Spoiler



Ich denke, da kommt schon mehr. Immerhin war er laut Yosaku der stärkste der Samurai. Momentan hat er sich ja auch noch nicht erholt von der Folter.

"also irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das hinter teach mehr steckt als der skrupellose pirat. das liegt zum einen an dem satz den er zu ruffy auf mock town sagte und vorallem an seinen jetztigen angriff auf impel down. was wenn teach ace befreien will und der kampf zuvor insceniert war bis zu einem gewissen punkt. denn den finalen schlag sieht man nicht im detail. schließlich hätte er ace auch töten können um bei der marine im ansehen zu steigen. das kopfgeld gilt schließlich dead or alive. vielleicht hat teach sich nicht deswegen diese frucht uagesucht weil er damit gegen logiakämpfer stark im vorteil ist, sondern weil er die kraft für etwas ganz bestimmtes braucht. wenn man mal an drumm zurück denkt wo ruffy das erste mal von teach hört, hat teach zwar drumm überfallen, aber auch drumm vorläufig von waphol befreit. all das lässt mich am derzeitigen bild von teach zweifeln."

Hm jetzt wo du das sagst, könnte es so sein. Es hört sich zwar dumm an, aber dann könnte vielleicht sogar Whitebeard selber hinter der ganzen Sache stecken. Dann könnte Shank's Satz; " Es ist noch zu früh, um die beiden gegeneinander antereten zu lassen" auch was mit der Sache zu tun haben. Aber falls Teach wirklich nicht böse ist, hätte er Drumm nur von Wapol befreit und nicht gleich die halbe Insel zerstört. Aber immerhin hat er auch ein "D." in seinem Namen.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

WTF!!!! ihr hättet mir doch sagen müssend as Hunter X Hunter seit letzten Oktober weiter geht oO
bin dann erstmal weg die chaps lesen.


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

WIe stehts eigentlich mitt der Theorie das Gold. D. Roger der Dad von Ruffys Mutti war ^_^

gibts da neue Hinweise?


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

dafür müsste man ruffys mutter kennen.im moment würd ich der theorie ne chance von 20-30% einräumen aufgrund des aussehens Rogers. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Marine nachfahren von Roger einfach so leben lässt. Immerhin dürfte ihre alleinige existenz der Marine schon ein riesen dorn im auge sein


----------



## Noxiel (13. Mai 2009)

Dem stimme ich zu. Vielleicht weniger die Marine aber doch auf jeden Fall die Weltregierung hätte doch bestimmt wenig Skrupel gehabt, Rogers Familie samt und sonders auszurotten. 

Und was Teach angeht, der Mann ist und bleibt mir suspekt. Ich glaube nicht, dass er irgendwelche ehrenvollen Absichten hegt, tatsächlich geht der Captain in meinem Verständnis über Leichen um Piratenkönig zu werden.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

grad mal 10 chaps sind bei hunter X hunter dazu gekommen und jetzt machtd er mangaka schon wieder pause -.-'


----------



## Kangrim (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich frag mich ab wann ich wieder mitreden kann xD


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

wir können auch über d.gray-man reden, aber ich schätze dann wär ich bei dir auch nur am spoilern xD


----------



## Kangrim (13. Mai 2009)

naja d.gray-man muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Habt ihr schon die aktuellen folgen FMA Brotherhood gesehen? Wie findet ihr sie? Meiner meinung nach hat der neue Zeichenstil seine vor und nachteile. Er sieht ziemlich cool aus aber in manchen Szenen will er mir nicht so gefallen.^^


----------



## Noxiel (13. Mai 2009)

Kenn'sch net.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Grundlegende One Piece Mangafrage:  Wann erscheint immer das nächste Kapitel?  1 mal die Woche?


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

jupp, erscheint im Shonen Jump magazin. Opwiki spoiler  kommen immer Dienstags und der Scan ist meistens ab Freitag verfügbar. Wa nun die Jump erscheint musste selber googeln^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

vileicht war es einfach nicht bekannt das Roger Kinder hatte!

Dazu die Tatsache das Roger sich Garp freiwillig gestellt hatt!

warum grade Garp?

Er wusste das garp versteht was Roger plant! und vor allem das garp es gutheist!

Ruffys Dad war schon ein Knaller... in der neuen Welt is sicher die Geschichte seiner Mutter dran! und das wird erst recht reenhauen!

Ausserdem lassen sie ja auch Dragons Kinder leben .. (OK zumindest bis jetz) und die Tatsache das der Opa ein Vizeadmiral und Marineheld ist scheint der Exekution auch nicht im Weg zu stehen!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Garp war, ähnlich wie Corby bei ruffy, ein guter freund von roger. roger selbst war schwer krank und hatte nicht mehr lang zu leben. so entschied er sich von seinem freund Garp gefangen genommen zu werden. roger hat somit einen guten freund der seine ansichten teilt in die obere riege der Marine gebracht, keine schlechte position um bei einer revolte von innen heraus die weltregierung zu zermürben. Das die weltregierung weis ,dass Dragon der Vater von ace und ruffy ist, glaub ich nicht mal. Sein voller Name wird glaub auch nur von Garp genannt. das man ihn auch sonst nur unter "Dragon" kennt zeigt, das keiner die namesparallele bei ruffy zieht. auch nicht ivankov


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Und mal am Rande:  Was glaubt ihr, wie lange geht One Piece noch?  Wenn man der einen Karte bei OPwiki glauben darf ist die Grandline an der Stelle, bei der die Strohhüte schon fast zu Ende...   Ist die Karte einfach gezeichnet? Oder gibt es andere Theorien?


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

hä?^^ die strohhüte haben grad mal die hälfte der grandline hinter sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oda hat das zum anlass genommen un dgesagtd as er mindestens nochmal so viele chaps wie bisher erschienen sind, schreiben will. aber so ganz glauben tu ich das nicht. nochmal 12 jahre erscheint mir zu lang, selbst naruto geht aufs ende zu^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

bah na schön... is vileicht auch einfach nur Wunschdenken das Roger Ruffys Opa nr.2 war ^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> selbst naruto geht aufs ende zu^^


Was?  Naruto hat ein Ende? o_O Kann ich mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen :X


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

oha, nicht das ich hier auch noch der buumann werde xD
vielleicht ist ja roger der opa wirklich erfahren tuen wir es erst später
bezüglich naruto: na viele gegner bleiben nicht mehr und es wurden mittlerweile auch eine menge geheimnisse gelüftet.


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

eigentlich nurnoch Tobi aka



Spoiler



Madara Uchiha


 und Sasuke!

hm, interessant wird sein was die "Fähigkeit" ist die Itachi Naruto eingepflanzt hatt!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> eigentlich nurnoch Tobi aka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huch, wann hatte er denn naruto was eingepflanzt?
ich denke nicht das mit nagato akatsuki vernichtet ist. 


Spoiler



denke mal madara übernimmt das ruder. von akatsuki dürften ja auch noch welche da sein. z.b. Kisame sowie der Typ der aussieht wie eine Fleisch fressende Pflanze.oroshimaru dürfte auch noch nee kleine rolle bekommen.


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Itachi hatt Naruto eine Fähigkeit verpasst mit der er gegen Sasuke ankommen kann!(natürlich unfreiwillig) das war vor dem Kampf gegen Sasuke in dem er starb!

Naja Orochimaru... oder eher das was von ihm über is könnte natürlich auch Content bieten.. aber mal erlich, nach Madara und Sasuke is die Storry zu ende!

Alles andere is postum Filler xD


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



sag mal pls ungefähr das chap^^ muss das jetzt wissen. ansonsten würd ich sagen so wie naruto im moment drauf ist, würd ich sasuke nicht mal nee chance auf sieg einräumen. wenn man mal überlegt wie die sich zu 4. schon bei dem stier jinjuriki angestellt haben, möcht ich die nicht bei naruto in sage mode oder kiyuubi mit 9 schwänzen sehen. aber das neue sharingan von sasuke würd mich mal interessieren^^


----------



## TheGui (14. Mai 2009)

Sorry finds grad net, aber auf Narutopedia hab ich was gefunden das dir helfen könnte das Kapitel einzugrenzen!



Spoiler



Kurz darauf findet Deidara Sasuke und will ihn töten, was ihm jedoch nicht gelingt (der Kampf). Deidara löst eine gewaltige Explosion aus, bei der er ums Leben kommt, die Sasuke jedoch überlebt.

 Itachi wurde in der Zwischenzeit von Naruto gefunden, dem er, nach einem Gespräch darüber, dass Naruto versuchen will, sowohl Konohagakure als auch Sasuke zu beschützen, *etwas Kraft von sich schenkt und geht*.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

ah doch ich erinner mich , aber er hat doch da garnichts in die richtung gemacht oder irre ich mich?


Spoiler



vielleicht hat itachi rausgefunden wie man kiyuubi komplett kontrollieren kann, denn eigentlich ist kiyuubi ja das summon von madara. oder er hinterlässt naruto irgend eine waffe. sasuke benutzt ja nun auch ein schwert


----------



## TheGui (14. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



...etwas Kraft von sich schenkt und geht.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

das hatte ich falsch gelesen sry^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Mai 2009)

immer wenn ich hier reinschaue gibts nur schwarze balken zu sehen T.T


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Alte Themen sind zwar spannend, aber über neue Themen zu reden und zu spekulieren macht meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Spass.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> immer wenn ich hier reinschaue gibts nur schwarze balken zu sehen T.T


wie medminus schon ganz gut gesagt hat, übe rneues lässt sich leichter spekulieren und das macht spaß^^


----------



## Kangrim (14. Mai 2009)

Aber immer nur One Piece :/
Naja so langsam hat das Buffed Forum keine reize mehr für mich. Der Animethread ist zu nem One Piece Thread mutiert, bei dem GFX-Battle mach ich nichtmehr mit und rollenspiele zock ich auch schon lange nichtmehr.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

na dann bring doch selbst themen ein. das mit fma brotherhood ist ja nur nen remake mit mehr bezug zum manga und bei manga bin ich halt auch beim letzten erschienenden chap.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na dann bring doch selbst themen ein. das mit fma brotherhood ist ja nur nen remake mit mehr bezug zum manga und bei manga bin ich halt auch beim letzten erschienenden chap.



Der letzte erschienende chap auf deutsch? wahrscheinlich auf englisch oder? der letze auf deutsch ist der, 



Spoiler



wo sie aus Gluttonys Bauch entkommen konnten.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

auf englisch natürlich^^ bin doch ungeduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2009)

Also für mich sind alle die Anime und Mangas immer nur im i-net lesen/schauen und sich nie etwas kaufen keine wirklichen Anime und Manga Fans.

Und so wie ich das hier so lesen sind das sicher die Hälfte aller die hier immer schreiben.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch nie auch nur ein einzelenes Panel im Internet gelesen. Ich kaufe handfeste Ware.....


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

und warum vertrittst du diese meinung?
ich selbst mache beides: im internet angucken und im nachhinein auch öfters mal kaufen.
eigentlichd as gleiche prinzip wie beim Kinofilm. Wenn ich den Film gut finde wart ich doch auch nicht erst bis er auf DvD erscheint und geh direkt ins Kino


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Kann ich dir fast zustimmen, jedoch kann derjenige/diejenige, der keine Mangas kauft auch nichts dafür, wenn seine/ihre finanzielle Lage es ihm/ihr nicht erlaubt.

Ich kaufe mir nur One Piece und Naruto Mangas und habe noch die Dragonball Mangas. Alles andere lese ich im Internet und bin trotzdem Fan davon.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Mai 2009)

Animes schaue ich im Internet. mangas werden gekauft. Für Animes hab ich einfach nicht das Geld. Mangas kann ich mir da schon eher leisten und Mangas würde ich so oder so nicht im Internet lesen, da ich einfach ein Buch brauche, mit dem ich mich in meine Lieblingsecke verziehen kann.


----------



## drummen (14. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...etwas Kraft von sich schenkt und geht.





Spoiler



Vielleicht lesen wir beide nicht den selben Manga, aber ich hab nur gesehn wie Naruto ne Rabe von Itachi gefressen hat. Da war nix die rede von "kraft schenkt". Wer sagt, dass das positiv für Naruto sein wird, was Itachi da gemacht hat...


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

drummen schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht lesen wir beide nicht den selben Manga, aber ich hab nur gesehn wie Naruto ne Rabe von Itachi gefressen hat. Da war nix die rede von "kraft schenkt". Wer sagt, dass das positiv für Naruto sein wird, was Itachi da gemacht hat...



Ich hab mir doch tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht, das Kapitel zu suchen.



Spoiler



Es ist Kapitel 403, Seite 08. (Da ich die Seite ja nicht posten darf. Ich nehme an, ihr wisst schon welche)
Itachi war von Naruto beeindruckt, dass dieser Sasuke mit allen mitteln beschützen will. Deswegen hat er ihm einen Teil seiner Kräfte gegeben, weil er ja wusste, dass er bald sterben wird und Sasuke nicht mehr beschützen konnte. 
Was jedoch komisch ist, dass er hofft, das der Tag, andem er diese Kraft benutzen wird, nie kommen soll. Es könnte vielleicht etwas sein, dass die Kraft Naruto selber schaden zufügen könnte, da Itachi alles machen würde, um Sasuke zu beschützen.


----------



## Spectrales (14. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt angefangen mit der ersten Episode von One Piece angefangen
In der 2ten Episode wird aber eine Köpfungsszene nicht gezeigt

Habs auf Youtube im Originalton angekuckt mit englischen Untertiteln

Gibts auch eine Version, die nicht zensiert ist?


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

sofern du rogers hinrichtung meinst,die szene wird deswegen nicht gezeigt, weil es sie nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Ansonsten füge deinem suchbefehl "uncut" hinzu  
z.B. episode 2 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyjkkb09BfQ&feature=fvsr


----------



## Spectrales (14. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ansonsten füge deinem suchbefehl "uncut" hinzu
> z.B. episode 2 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyjkkb09BfQ&feature=fvsr



Das ist deutsch -.-



sTereoType schrieb:


> sofern du rogers hinrichtung meinst,die szene wird deswegen nicht gezeigt, weil es sie nicht gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, es wird irgendein Random Marine geköpft vom Axtmann ^^


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Falls du die Stelle im Manga meinst,  nicht alles wird im Anime übernommen.


----------



## Spectrales (14. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Falls du die Stelle im Manga meinst,  nicht alles wird im Anime übernommen.



Mangas auf Youtube?

Ich hab mir ganz einfach die Folgen 1 + 2 von One Piece auf Youtube angekuckt und ich frag mich ob es auch eine unzensierte Fassung gibt im japanischen Originalton mit englischen Untertiteln...


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

ich sag dazu nur, das youtube der letzte stream ist ,den ich bei animes konsultieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Mai 2009)

@ Medmius



Spoiler



Itachi hatt Naruto etwas gegeben um Sasuke zu besiegen!

Sasuke Plant Konoha zu zerstören!

Das kann Itachi nicht zulassen!

Kling absurd, aber Itachi hatt für den Fall gesorgt.
Auch wenn es bedeutet das Sasuke stirbt!


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

was mich einfach mal interessieren würde ist, gibt es von Full Mettal Panic die zweite staffel auch in Deutsch oder nur mit Deutschem Untertitel?

Da zumindestens ich bei der 2. Staffel immer wieder in Straucheln mit dem Lesen komme bei den ganzen spezifischen bezeichnungen wenn es zu Action Szenen kommt.


Bzw., gibt es von Magister Negi Magi ne zweite Staffel?


//
Gruß
Alo


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2009)

Heute habe ich ein paar interessante Infos gelesen.

Im Herbst kommt ein Manga zu Zelda, ausserdem gibt es auch im Herbst eine Neuauflage von dem Nausicaä-Manga. Dazu kommt noch das ab November der Manga zu Soul Eater auf deutsch veröffentlicht wird.

Info von der AnimaniA 05/2009.


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Zu Zelda gibt es schon einen Anime.

www.randaris-anime.com
-> Animeliste
-> Legend of Zelda

Wenn ich mich recht insinne, dann japanisch mit Englischem Untertitel.


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber es kommt der MANGA zu dem berühmtesten Zelda-Spiele aller Zeiten: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ja, aber es kommt der MANGA zu dem berühmtesten Zelda-Spiele aller Zeiten: Ocarina of Time.


In meinem bekanntenkreis ist der teil mit dem Walfischei berühmter^^


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Naja solange die sich nicht 1:1 an das Spiel halten isses gut.

Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, das Spiel war genial aber wenn die jetzt alles haargenau übernehmen wirkt das ganze bestimmt für einige ein bischen ausgelutscht.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Mai 2009)

Es gab/gibt eine Anime Serie die vor 2-3 Jahren auf Mtv lief.Darum ging es,soweit ich noch weiß,um ein Mädchen das mit einem Bogen umgegangen ist und Dämonen(whatever) getötet hat.Kennt jemand noch den Namen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Es gab/gibt eine Anime Serie die vor 2-3 Jahren auf Mtv lief.Darum ging es,soweit ich noch weiß,um ein Mädchen das mit einem Bogen umgegangen ist und Dämonen(whatever) getötet hat.Kennt jemand noch den Namen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Arjuna und in der serie gings um umweltzerstörung


----------



## Klunker (15. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Heute habe ich ein paar interessante Infos gelesen.
> 
> Im Herbst kommt ein Manga zu Zelda, ausserdem gibt es auch im Herbst eine Neuauflage von dem Nausicaä-Manga. Dazu kommt noch das ab November der Manga zu Soul Eater auf deutsch veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Info von der AnimaniA 05/2009.



Das mit Souzl hatte ich auch schonmal gepostet^^ Guter Einstiegspreis, aber der buchrückentext Oo naja ich bin gepsannt, werde ihn mir aufjedenfall kaufen, zudem wird es wohl erstmal keien lange wartezeit geben, da es bis jetz sehr viele chaps gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Es gab/gibt eine Anime Serie die vor 2-3 Jahren auf Mtv lief.Darum ging es,soweit ich noch weiß,um ein Mädchen das mit einem Bogen umgegangen ist und Dämonen(whatever) getötet hat.Kennt jemand noch den Namen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau die Frage habe ich schonmal gestellt^^


LordofDemons schrieb:


> Arjuna und in der serie gings um umweltzerstörung



Und genau die Antwort habe ich gehört^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Mai 2009)

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Mai 2009)

Nur 13 Folgen..*schluchz*


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

kannst ja mal gucken ob du irgendwo die voxvarianten von arjuna findest. die haben jeweils 4 folgen(einmal auch 5) zu 3 filmen zuasmmengefasst. so guckt sich das ganze entspannter. vorallem weil es am anfang ziemlich brauch um in fahrt zu kommen wie ich finde.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

Wann kommt der neue Naruto und One Piece Band :< *gierig lechz*


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

wenn du auf deutsch meinst dann kommt de rnächste op-band laut amazon am 31ten Juli raus bei naruto hatte ich das fenster wieder geschlossen und war zuf aul es wieder zu öffnen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2009)

Diesen Mai kommt der nächste Naruto Band, so sagt es die Ani.


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Welches Anime-Opening findet ihr am besten? Ich gehe bewusst nicht auf eine einzige Serie ein, weil sie nicht jeder anschaut.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist momentan das Black Lagoon Opening.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

musikalisch mag ich das wolfs rain intro. 
vom gezeigten her ist es das erste intro von one piece, denn es macht das was ich von nem intro erwarte und das gut. geschichte und welt kurz darstellen ohne etwas über die folgende story zu verraten.

ich hab grad Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan gesehen und ich finds total lustig xD


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wann kommt der neue Naruto und One Piece Band :< *gierig lechz*



eigentlich jeden donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



was verdammte schei*e macht denn nun eigentlich das Rinnegan?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist man mit dem Rin'negan in der Lage, alle Chakra-Typen zu beherschen. Laut Narutopedia soll man auch in der Lage sein, alle unsichtbaren Barrieren sowie Chakra zu sehen.
Das mit dem "Körper beherrschen" kann, denke ich, nur Pain, und auch nur mit diesem speziellen Jutsu, den er im Kampf gegen den Salamandar-Typen eingesetzt hat. Und mit dem Rin'negan ist er dann in der Lage, alle Toten Winkel zu vermeiden.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> 
> Welches Anime-Opening findet ihr am besten? Ich gehe bewusst nicht auf eine einzige Serie ein, weil sie nicht jeder anschaut.
> 
> Mein persönlicher Favorit ist momentan das Black Lagoon Opening.



sailormoon oder shamanking ... nur schon vom sound her .. 
sailormoon hatt ich lange zeit als wecksound 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hXCRoFFluI
lalala kämpfe für den sieg über dunkelheit "sing"


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



gut das mit dem sichtfeld wusst ich soweit auch, nur da es ja von jiraya so hoch gepriesen wurde, dachte ich das es das allein nichts ein kann. aber woher hat narutopedia die info mit dem alle chakra typen. man hat ja eigentlich noch nichts in diese richtung von ihm gesehen. die körper war klar das sie nich zu nagato gehören (also nicht durch ihn erschaffen etc) da ja auch sein verstorbener freund unter ihnen war. dafür das es ein augen bloodline limit ist, hät ich noch mit etwas mit einer fähigkeit gerechnet, die mehr über die visuelle schiene geht


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Es gab ja diesen Priester, der das Ninja-Zeitalter "eröffnete". Auch der besass das Rin'negan und über ihm sagt man, dass er alle Chakra-Elemente beherrschen konnte. Ich denke, deswegen nimmt man an, dass das Rin'negan dafür verantwortlich ist. Von Jiraiya wird er so hoch gepriesen, weil dieser Priester den Frieden gebracht hatte und jetzt Jiraiya annimmt, dass Pain die Reinkarnation des Priesters ist.

Aber du hast Recht. Über das Rin'negan ist momentan sehr wenig bekannt.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das NGE und Cowboy Bebop Opening ganz ganz groß. Cooler Sound und klasse Bildabfolge.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



naja das muss ja nicht an dem auge gelegen haben. theoretisch kann ja jeder ninja alle erlernen, nur ist das halt extrem schwer mit jedem weiteren element ein neues zu lernen. glaub selbst kann/konnte drei. feuer, wasser und blitz. wobei ich mir bei feuer grad nicht sicher bin.


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Mag hier wer auch Hunter x Hunter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ein toller älterer Anime ist Trigun^^Sehr empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir vorgestern "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang" reingezogen. is ein Anime-Film. *Der is sowas von Klasse! Ganz grosses Kino! Muss jeder gesehn habn!*


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Mag hier wer auch Hunter x Hunter ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sehr gern sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der mangaka kommt ja nie ausm arsch >.<

@benji, trigun gefiehl mir auch ziemlich gut, allerdings gefiehl mir der zeichenstil vorallem bei frauen nicht grad so doll.


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Der war ja letztes Jahr "Krank" -.-* alle 4 Monate nur 1MANGA!!!!!!. zum kotzen


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Joa, der Zeichenstil von den frauen dort ging so. War hübsch anzusehen, aber ein bisschen... platt. Ka, wie ichs ausdrücken soll^^

Mir gefiel besonders diese Grosse Frau^^Mit ihrer Riesigen Mg unter dem Mantel! Ja, die war klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Der war ja letztes Jahr "Krank" -.-* alle 4 Monate nur 1MANGA!!!!!!. zum kotzen


im letzten erschienen chap entschuldigt er sich schon wieder, das nun jetzt wieder eine pause kommt...
dabei hatte er erst im oktober letzten jahres wieder angefangen.


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Komisch das net jemand anderes die Position solang übernimmt oder so , ziemlich eigensinnig der Mann-.-*


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gerade am HunterXhunter folge 38 schaun. wie weit kann ich sie mit Deutsch untertitel schauen?


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

denke die dürften nach so langer zeit alle auf deutsch zu finden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ich finde aber nicht alle auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab 38 Find ich nix mehr von ihenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser mit English-Sub, aber das mag ich ned


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

hmmm....bleibt sonst nur noch der manga. den gibts glaub bis band 28 schon auf deutsch

edit: doch nur bis band 23, nach so langer zeit dürfte man eigentlich meinen das carlsen da weiter ist.


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Wäre ja schön wenns weitergehen würde , hab bis Kapitel 290 im Englischen angeschaut , kann aber net mehr warten! *hin und her spring*


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

gestern auch bis 290(von 280 an) gelesen. so viel an guter action war da leider noch nicht dabei. würd zu gern wissen ob gon mal wieder was neues kann^^


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



jo hast recht , action war da wenig , ausser in kap. 290 , da kämpft der Netero ja endlich gegen den König , will mal wissen wer noch alles bei dem Auffenthalt stirbt und wer nicht. Und ob Gon Neferpito tötet bzw. ggn.einander kämpfen.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

ab hier besser in spoilern weiter reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 benji will bestimmt die überraschung behalten


Spoiler



ich glaub garnicht mal das sie überhaupt kämpfen, man hat ja gemerkt das beim könig und dem fleischberg (yuki?) eine art gewissen oder empathieempfinden ausbildet. denke das wird sich auf die anderen offiziere noch ausbreiten


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Also beim König hab ichs gemerkt , bei dem Fetten hmmmm würde ich net drauf tippen , der kommt ja den König zur hilfe. Und Netero und der König kämpfen bzw. haben angefangen zu kämpfen.
Neferpito könnt ich mir auch noch vorstellen das der ein gewissen entwickelt hat , denn er ist ja bereit wenn er das Mädchen gerettet hat seine Fertigkeit von Kaito zu entfernen. Mich würde es aber nicht überraschen wenn Netero im Kampf stirbt.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Warnung, fast wär ich auf die SPoiler eingegangen *puh*


----------



## Klunker (16. Mai 2009)

So nachdem Fairy Tail 4 schon seit enr woche bei mir rumliegt, konnte ich ihn endlich lesen. Wow mal wieder ein genialier Band, diesmal hatte Gray seinen großen Auftritt, mr cool zeigt endlich, dass er auch eine "warme" hat. Zudem wurde endlich ein Ziel fesestekct, welches unser Trio verfolgen kann. Möchte ier wirklich jedem nochmals Fairy Tail emphelen.


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Was isn die Handlung?


----------



## Klunker (16. Mai 2009)

Der Wikipedia Artikel hat es ganz gut zusammengefasst

"In der Welt, in der Fairy Tail spielt, gehören Magier verschiedenen Gilden an, welche vom Magierat überwacht werden. Gilden, die gegen die Gesetze des Rates verstoßen haben, gelten als „Dunkle Gilden“, dazu zählen auch Gilden, die fragwürdige Aufträge wie Auftragsmorde annehmen.

Die junge Magierin Lucy hat den Traum, der Magiergilde Fairy Tail beizutreten. Auf ihrer Reise begegnet sie Natsu, einem Jungen, der auf der Suche nach seinem Ziehvater, dem Drachen Igneel ist. Kurze Zeit nach ihrem Treffen wird sie von einem Sklavenhändler überlistet, der sich als Mitglied von Fairy Tail ausgibt und ihr die Mitgliedschaft verspricht. Natsu startet eine Rettungsaktion, während der sich herausstellt, dass er selbst Mitglied von Fairy Tail ist. So kann auch Lucy der Gilde beitreten, beide bilden ein Team und werden von der Gilde ausgesandt, Missionen zu erfüllen."

Momentan erfährt man etwas über Gry Vergangenheit, der mit Lucy und Natsu ein Team bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Mai 2009)

Können da alle Gruppenmitglieder zaubern oder wie? :O


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Weiss jemand eigentlich wann Black Lagoon endlich mal weitergeht?


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu Dragon Slayer -> Fire magic
Gray Ice maker
Lucy spirits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es gibt noch sehr viele andere^^


----------



## Yoh (17. Mai 2009)

Moin,

Ich schleich mich hier mal unaufällig rein und werf ne Frage in die Runde *fg*
Was ist eure spekulazion zum "D." im Namen von Ruffy, Ace, Roger, Shanks(?) usw? 

Mfg Yoh


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Mai 2009)

Yoh schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich schleich mich hier mal unaufällig rein und werf ne Frage in die Runde *fg*
> Was ist eure spekulazion zum "D." im Namen von Ruffy, Ace, Roger, Shanks(?) usw?
> ...


nicht vergessen Gol D Roger und Sauro D irgendwas sowie so ner anderen witzfigur mit D im namen desen name ich wegen spoiler nicht schreiben kann und auch weill ihc ihn vergessen habe FU -.-


----------



## Yoh (17. Mai 2009)

Hab doch geschrieben "Roger"^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

So wie es aussieht hat jeder männliche Charakter aus Ruffys Familie einen D. im Namen. Dann gibts noch Marshall D. Teach, Hagwar D. Sauro und natürlich Gol D. Roger.  Ob Shanks auch einen D. im Namen hat ist noch unbekannt. Man kennt ihn nur unter dem Namen "Der rote Shanks".  
Laut OPwiki hat jeder, der einen D. im Namen hat einen Traum, den er bis zum ende seines Lebens verfolgt. (Ruffy will Piratenkönig werden. Ace möchte Whitebeard zum Piratenkönig machen usw.)
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Familieninitial sein soll, denn Sauro ist ja ein Riese und ich glaube nicht, dass er aus der selben Familie stammt wie Ruffy usw.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

wenn Oda seiner Linie treu bleibt, dann muss das "D" bei Teach ein Tier sein.


----------



## meyster77 (17. Mai 2009)

Das D. bei Teach hat nichts mit einem Tier zu tun....


Spoiler



Wenn du jetzt auf die Tiernamen der 7 Samurai hinaus willst, ist Blackbeard eine Ausnahme, außerdem hat ja Kuma schon gesagt, dass der zu ihnen nicht passt und nicht wirklich einer von ihnen ist.
Und es wurde doch bereits gesagt, dass jeder der ein D im Namen trägt, den Willen des D hat. Was das ist, weiß man noch nicht


----------



## Yoh (17. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Wo wurde das den gesagt? Welches Kapitel?



Edit:


Spoiler



Zum Thema Haki nochmal...Irgendjemand meinte mal Ruffy wird das nie "beherrschen". Ich denke schon das er lernen wird es zu benutzen, da es in den letzen Kapitel wirklich OFT von ihm eingesetzt wurde. Entweder lernt er es von selbst, oder jemand wird es ihm beibringen. Aber benutzen können wird er es zu 100%, so denke ich.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Das D. bei Teach hat nichts mit einem Tier zu tun....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



ich weis das das D auch bei teach etwas besonderes bedeutet und ja ich spiele auf die samurai an. das das D etwas besonderes bedeutet, schließt doch nicht aus, das es trotzdem bei Teach für ein Tier steht. bis jetzt wurde schließlich noch nirgendwo gesagt das das D bei allen für das gleiche namenskürzel steht. im übrigen würde ich bei einem Tiernamen bei teach Donkey favorisieren. passt auf die plumpe erscheinung und den charackter(stur etc)


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

Mhm Leute was soll ich sehen?

wolte mal en music anime (meine überlegungen)

Beck
K-on 


bissel fun udn romance (meine überlegungen)
To love Ru
Sekirei



oder was ganz anderes? Gerne auch was mit psycho spielchen und chars mit einem sehr tiefen charakter (Elfen Lied)

Hoffe uf gute Vorschläge


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Mhm Leute was soll ich sehen?
> 
> Beck
> K-on
> ...


Also diese Animes da oben hast du schon gesehen oder ein Anime von denen willst du anschauen?
Kapier dein Post nicht ganz.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

das sind welche die ich mir rausgesucht hatte, wolte aber noch eur vorschläge haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich shreibe den post mal um


----------



## Kangrim (17. Mai 2009)

Zuerst Beck. 
Dann würde ich Sekirei nehmen.
Danach sollten schon mehr folgen von K-ON! draußen sein die du schauen kannst.


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Meine Empfehlung wäre: School Days
Genre: Drama, Ecchi, Game, Harem, Psychological, Romance, Schoolkids
Kurzbeschreibung:
School Days basiert auf dem gleichnamigen Erog&#275; Computerspiel. Makoto It&#333; macht auf seinem Weg zur Schule im Zug mit seinem Mobiltelefon ein Foto einer Mitschülerin, in die er sich verliebt hat. Das eher schüchtern wirkende Mädchen heißt Kotonoha Katsura und geht in die Parallelklasse von Makoto.

In der Schule angekommen wird die Mitschülerin Saionji Sekai, durch eine neue Sitzordnung seine Banknachbarin. Durch einen Zufall entdeckt sie das Bild von Kotonoha auf dem Mobiltelefon von Makoto, das er als Hintergrund gesetzt hat. Darauf hin entschließt sich Saionji die beiden zu verkuppeln. Als es ihr gelingt das sich Makoto und Kotonoha zu einem Date verabreden, erkennt Saionji das sie sich ihrerseits in Makoto verliebt hat.
FSK: 18


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

War auch ne überlegung wert, wolte mich aber net traurig stimmen^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. Mai 2009)

School days find ich persönlich ziemlich schlecht. Die story ist mir einfach mal zu doof. 



Spoiler



Wie er da aufeinmal die halbe Schule durchpimpert


 oO
Nicht grade Romance für meinen Geschmack^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Kannst ja auch mal Pastel lesen.
Genre: comedy, ecchi, romance, shounen

handlung:  
Der 16 Jahre alte Junge Mugi Tadano lebt fast allein, da seine Mutter gestorben ist und sein Vater Ken Tadano als Fotograf ständig auf Reisen ist. Als ihn seine Freundin verlässt, weil sie nach Tokio geht, hat er Liebeskummer und ist umso einsamer.
Daher lädt ihn sein guter Freund Kazuki Sanmiya zur Pension seiner Tante auf einer Insel ein. Dort verdienen sie sich etwas Geld dazu und Kazuki macht Mugi mit dem Mädchen Y&#363; Tsukisaki bekannt. Durch einen Zufall sah Mugi sie jedoch schon nackt, doch das macht ihr nichts. Sie freunden sich an und Mugi verliebt sich. Doch als Kazuki erneut arrangiert, dass Mugi Y&#363; beim Umziehen sieht und dieser alle Schuld von sich weist, ist Y&#363; verärgert und verlässt die Insel.
Zu Hause angekommen, bemerkt Mugi, dass sein Vater wieder einmal da ist. Als er ihn sucht, findet er im Badezimmer die erneut nackte Y&#363;. Es stellt sich heraus, dass sie und ihre Schwester Tsukasa Tsukisaki Waisen sind, Töchter eines ehemaligen Freundes von Mugis Vater, die nun bei ihnen leben sollen. So leben nun beide doch wieder zusammen und Mugi versucht, Y&#363; näher zu kommen.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Also, also wenn du nen music-Anime suchst. Ich hab mal von nem Anime gehört, der "Nana" oder so heisst. Und ich hab auch gehört, dass nach dem man den Anime gesehen hat, jeder andere Anime zu fad und zu oberflächlich is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ihn aber selber nicht gesehn^^Aber meine Schwester kanns bestätigen^^


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

wenn du einen musik anime suchst, dann empfehl ich den animefilm _Interstella 5555 &#8211; The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem _
ist ein anime musical mit den liedern von daft punk(wirklich hörenswerte gruppe und lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
hoffe das ist das was du mit music anime meintest


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

also pasel sieht sehr gut aus, mir gefällt der zeichenstil, wird gekauft zum daft punk musical hört sih auch gut an, vor allem  da ich daft punk sehr gerne höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dieses nana werde ich mal näher betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gestern angefangen, Histories Strongest Disciple Kenichi zu lesen und bis jetzt gefällt es mir ganz gut. 

Liest das auch jemand?


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Bis jetzt noch nicht ... schaut aber echt nett aus. Naja mal warten was ich als Ü-Ei von meinem Freund mitgebracht bekomme. Hmm aber mometan erfreu ich mich an Welcome at NHK ... zwar n bissel zu viel Ecchi aber dafür passend zu meinem Humor. 

Naja ... bin mal gespannt wie´s da weitergeht.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2009)

Bin derzeit mit Full Metal Alchemist beschäftigt...wunderbarer Manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bin derzeit mit Full Metal Alchemist beschäftigt...wunderbarer Manga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Absolut. Ließt du auch den Deutschen? Ich hol mir anfang nächsten Monats Band 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2009)

Nene, auf Englisch auf Onemanga ;D


----------



## Kangrim (18. Mai 2009)

Ach langweilig xD


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

irgetnwie habe ich echt das  Gfühl, dass nur ein bruchteil der hier postenden sich die Animes und Mangas kaufen Oo ständig vorm pc zu sitzen und  zu lesen geht doch tierisch auf die Augen, und nun gut, dass man nicht immer / monate warten will kann ich verstehen, aber trotzdem, kauft den deutschen Manga nach, sonst schließ die Manga Industire in Deutschland irgetnwann^^


----------



## Noxiel (19. Mai 2009)

Eben, es wird schon seine Gründe haben warum einige Verlage schon Serien einstampfen musste, weil sich niemand die Bände gekauft hat. Passiert mit Get Backers, Yakitate und noch ein paar Serien.... *sniff*


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

jup traurig sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt ja noch das netz. >.>
Mhm irgetnwie hoffe ich immer noch darauf, dass irgentwann mal  Gun Blaze West doch weitergeführt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_Blaze_West  und ja es hört sich sehr stark nach op an^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eben, es wird schon seine Gründe haben warum einige Verlage schon Serien einstampfen musste, weil sich niemand die Bände gekauft hat. Passiert mit Get Backers, Yakitate und noch ein paar Serien.... *sniff*


hugendubel ftw.

ich trage meinen beitrag zur rettung der wirtschaft und zur rettung der mangadruckereien bei (heut hab ich wieder forumlierungen drauf) XD


----------



## Aero_one (19. Mai 2009)

Mal so zum Thema Mangas kaufen ...

Mein Stamm Händler hat heute zugemacht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin jetzt auf der Suche nach nem neuen Laden. Kennt jemand einen empfehlenswerten Laden rund um Mönchengladbach ? Möchte ungern zu einem anonymen Internethändler wechseln da man da eher selten nachfragen kann...
*es sei denn dort gibts nen Forum* 
...was grade so lesenswert ist


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eben, es wird schon seine Gründe haben warum einige Verlage schon Serien einstampfen musste, weil sich niemand die Bände gekauft hat. Passiert mit Get Backers, Yakitate und noch ein paar Serien.... *sniff*


das könnte ja auch nicht an mangelnder fanbasis liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal so zum Thema Mangas kaufen ...
> 
> Mein Stamm Händler hat heute zugemacht ...
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir Amazon empfehlen. Es ist schnell, hat sehr viel auf Lager und Bücher sind Versandkostenfrei. Beraten lassen musst du dich entweder bei Freunden oder in Anime Foren (oder hier^^)


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir Amazon empfehlen. Es ist schnell, hat sehr viel auf Lager und Bücher sind Versandkostenfrei. Beraten lassen musst du dich entweder bei Freunden oder in Anime Foren (oder hier^^)



jup amazon ist wirklich gut, zudem versucht dir amazon auch imer was zu emphelen, bei mir trifft das sogar ziemlich oft zu Oo @ Kangrim; müsstest du nicht in der shcule sein Oo


----------



## Noxiel (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das könnte ja auch nicht an mangelnder fanbasis liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einigen wir uns auf ein Zwischending aus Beiden. 

@Aero_one
Klick mich hart, Baka! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf ein Zwischending aus Beiden.
> 
> @Aero_one
> Klick mich hart, Baka!
> ...


gerne doch^^
udn nur um mich nochmal ins rechte licht zu rücken, ich kaufe im nachhinein auch die mangas(sofern mir das chap gefällt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf ein Zwischending aus Beiden.
> 
> @Aero_one
> Klick mich hart, Baka!
> ...



mhm ist baka net en bissel gemein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Mai 2009)

Kommt auf die Betonung an und der Smilie soll die in diesem Fall ersetzen. Also kein Problem, der Nox war nett. ^^


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

die betonung des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht das aber noch viel gemeiner^^ wir bräuchten wirklich mal en neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smiley, leider geht da sja nicht oder? mhm btw warum läuft yu-gi-oh eigntlich imer noch im fernsehen.

Und mal ne Frage zu Tenjo Tenge. War es nur im ersten band so, dass man auf carlsen angespielt hat, oder geht das noch so weiter, hat mich en bissel gestört :/


Edith: Omg ist die synchro von shipuden grottig Oo betonungen und emotionen und stimmen = null Oo   kakashi ging noch...das intro ist aber cool, ist aber das standart ding oder?


----------



## Aero_one (19. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Tipp Noxiel ...

Ahou fänd ich schlimmer ... von daher =)

Sofort heute abend mal shoppen gehn.


----------



## Elda (19. Mai 2009)

Für alle die nicht wissen was baka bedeutet: Es ist eine Japanische beleidigung bedeutet Dummkopf, Idiot oder Narr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw kennt wer nen guten Anime in der art von Tenjo Tenge? (ecchi brutal undso^^)


----------



## Kangrim (19. Mai 2009)

Ikkitousen dragon girls


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Betonung an und der Smilie soll die in diesem Fall ersetzen. Also kein Problem, der Nox war nett. ^^


Ha da fällt mir was ein wo ich das grad les.

Bei den Subs scheints auch gern mal n übersetzungsfehler zu geben was hoffentlich mal mit der Betonung bzw. dem Verstehen wies betont wurde zusammenhängt.

zuuuuum beispiel:

Irgend ne One Piece folge mit deutschen Subs und jap. Sprache

n Mädchen fragt Ruffy ob er ihr helfen kann was zu suchen und hängt an den Satz "du Bastard" dran.

XD, wenn ihr wollt such ich euch die folge gern raus

PS: noch 1ne Std arbeit bitte unterhaltet mich irgendwie ich muss sonst stärben -.-


----------



## Elda (19. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ikkitousen dragon girls


Danke ich guck mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

damit ich auch mal wieder konstruktiv im buffed forum unterwegs bin (nox, ist anette böse?^^) , möcht ich mal die frage nach aka inu's teufelskräften in den raum zur spekulation stellen. da ja die anderen beiden admiräle logiakärfte habe, denke ich mal das es bei ihm nicht anders sein wird. auch haben bei den anderen beiden immer die farbzusätze bei ihren namen auf die "farbe" der kraft hingedeutet. also wirds bei aka inu wohl was mit rot zu tun haben. feuer ist ja leider schon raus. was anderes rotes würde mir jetzt nichte ifnallen. was denkt ihr?


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Und nicht die Spoiler vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut eigentlich jemand DB Kai?


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und nicht die Spoiler vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


seine bis jetzt einzige erwähnung war schon vor waterseven, von daher denke ich nichtd as man vermutungen über seine kraft spoilern muss, höchstens wenn man dafür etwas weiter ausholt und andere personen die noch nicht allgemein gennant wurden mit einbezieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> damit ich auch mal wieder konstruktiv im buffed forum unterwegs bin (nox, ist anette böse?^^) , möcht ich mal die frage nach aka inu's teufelskräften in den raum zur spekulation stellen. da ja die anderen beiden admiräle logiakärfte habe, denke ich mal das es bei ihm nicht anders sein wird. auch haben bei den anderen beiden immer die farbzusätze bei ihren namen auf die "farbe" der kraft hingedeutet. also wirds bei aka inu wohl was mit rot zu tun haben. feuer ist ja leider schon raus. was anderes rotes würde mir jetzt nichte ifnallen. was denkt ihr?



Obwohl ich One piece schon ewig nichtmehr verfolge, ich aber trozdem gerne spekuliere rate ich mal mit.^^

Vieleicht ist es ja 



Spoiler



Blut. Ich komm so drauf weil ich beim Pen&Paper mal einen Blutmagier gespielt habe.^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Obwohl ich One piece schon ewig nichtmehr verfolge, ich aber trozdem gerne spekuliere rate ich mal mit.^^
> 
> Vieleicht ist es ja
> 
> ...



hehe, tatsächlich hab ich da auch noch dran gedacht,



Spoiler



aber zunächst muss ich sagen, dass ich persönlich die logiakräfte nochmal unterteile. und zwar in elementar und substanz. mit substanz meine ich sachen die so nicht in der natur vorkommen(wie z.b die candylogia von gasbade oder die giftgaslogia von magellan). diese schätze ich schwächer als die elementarkräfte ein wie z.b. pure elektrizität oder das feuer von ace. da die anderen beiden admiräle eine elementarkraft haben, würd roter hund auch eine solche zudenken. hatte dazu vielleicht noch den gedankengang, das es sich um erde/fels handelt(also grober als der sand vov crocodile), da das braun womit man dieses element ja oft symbolisch darstellt, zumindest nach ans rot ran kommt.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es mit 



Spoiler



Magma aus? Ist ja mehr ein Feuer-Stein gemisch also ist es kein "pures" Element.


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Möglich, es gibt ja "ähnliche" oder "verwante" Kräfte, der Kopfgeldjäger aus dem Animespoiler hatte auch von einer Hitzefrucht gegessen und konnte enorme Hitze sowie fliegende Hitzbälle erzeugen!
Ace is also net der einzige "heiße" dude in der Serie xD


----------



## Kangrim (20. Mai 2009)

Oh my Goddes! Es musste ja so kommen, das mich einen tag vor Vatertag die Margen-Darm Grippe ereilt. Naja um bis morgen wieder fit zu sein kurier ich mich ebend in dem ich im Bett liege und auf dem Laptop Animes schaue.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Oh my Goddes! Es musste ja so kommen, das mich einen tag vor Vatertag die Margen-Darm Grippe ereilt. Naja um bis morgen wieder fit zu sein kurier ich mich ebend in dem ich im Bett liege und auf dem Laptop Animes schaue.^^


kangrim in welcher hinsicht ist vatertag für dich den bitte interessant XD


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> irgetnwie habe ich echt das  Gfühl, dass nur ein bruchteil der hier postenden sich die Animes und Mangas kaufen Oo ständig vorm pc zu sitzen und  zu lesen geht doch tierisch auf die Augen, und nun gut, dass man nicht immer / monate warten will kann ich verstehen, aber trotzdem, kauft den deutschen Manga nach, sonst schließ die Manga Industire in Deutschland irgetnwann^^


Was zur Hölle interessiert mich die deutsche Mangaindustrie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kangrim in welcher hinsicht ist vatertag für dich den bitte interessant XD



Hier wo ich wohne ist Vatertag ein Tag an dem sich Jung und Alt einen Tag lang ohne Frauen (meistens) zurückziehen und Grillen, trinken und Musik hören.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Falathrim: Will nicht jeder Animefan, das sein Hobby auch hier in Deutschland als solches anerkannt wird und mehr Auswahlt bietet?


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

leute herrentag nicht vatertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst hät ich ja für morgen noch irgend ein geschmackloses geschenk holen müssen^^


----------



## EXclaw (22. Mai 2009)

Hell yeah! Neue Staffel von Haruhi Suzumiya. Hab mir die Folge schon RAW auf veoh.com angesehen *g*


----------



## Kangrim (23. Mai 2009)

Jetzt schon? Sehr geil. Ich komm ja kaum noch hinterher.^^
Bei Suzumia müssen sie aber aufpassen. Da müssen sie die Story nur einmal in die falsche Richtung lenken und schon geht der gewisse flair verloren.
Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher die packen das. Ich freu mich schon auf den Sub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (23. Mai 2009)

http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=4387

Man gehe auf "Episoden" kopiert den letzten Eintrag und sucht danach auf veoh.com. Ich persönlich hatte Schierigkeiten, Haruhi zu verstehen, da Sie ziemlich schnell sprach. Aber Es ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

und bleach folge 205 ... und schon wieder fillter :< schniff

finde filler zwar gut und unterhaltsam aber zu nem total shice moment
ich mein ich kämpfe gegen einen und bäm 5sec später bin ich einfach irgendwo anders ..
ende und ich bin wieder da und mich greift einer an .. KlARR? ..


----------



## Elda (23. Mai 2009)

Mit Fillern musst du wohl leben bei Animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Du kannst die Filler auch gezielt auslassen.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

wobei ich bei manchen animes garnicht verstehe das filler produziert werden. schließlich kommen anime und manga in japan nur wöchentlich raus und selbst dann dürfte doch ein manga schneller gezeichnet sein als die produktion eienr animefolge.

hab heute mal wieder meine deutschen tatsächlich gekauften mangas vom enies lobby one piece arc durchgelesen. es ist immer noch der beste von allem. allein die emotionen die ruffy da an den tag legt sind super.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

grad bei amazon in der produktbeschreibung von op: unlimited cruise 1 entdeckt
_Exklusiv für das Spiel hat der One Piece-Erfinder einen weiteren für die Handlung wichtigen Charakter erschaffen._
hat jemand das spiel und kann sagen wer das ist oder weis es allgemein jemand?


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

mhm nur ein spiel eine wichtige person für die handlung, wenn die so wichtig ist muss die ja auch im manga vorkommen. 

*vom stuhl fall* so ein geniales amv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
mhm warum bin ichd er einzige der halibel vor nel sieh`t?^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm warum bin ichd er einzige der halibel vor nel sieh`t?^^



Weil Neliel den gewissen kawaai faktor hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (24. Mai 2009)

*Eindeutig für One Piece stimme* Ist die beste Serie schlecht hin !


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> *Eindeutig für One Piece stimme* Ist die beste Serie schlecht hin !



Das hier ist kein Thread zum abstimmen sonst gäbe es hier eine Umfrage.^^


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm warum bin ichd er einzige der halibel vor nel sieh`t?^^



Halibel (KEINE SPOILER, SONST STERBT IHR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kam im dt. Manga bisher noch nicht so groß vor, daher kann Nel mit ihrer Kampffähigkeit, Kawaii-ness und Oberweite glänzen.


Randnotiz: Ich habe schon mehr als genügend Bilder gesehen, auf denen Beide aufeinander waren. *öhöm*
Hm apropos Hentai, doof das es hier eine Altersbeschränkung gibt. Naja einerlei...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

Los nox was auch immer du noch schreiben wolltes schick es mir einfach per pm.^^ Ich fange anfang nächsten monat auch mit Bleach an und werd mir dann erstmal die ersten 10 Bände holen. Wie viele gibt es mittleirweile eigentlich?


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

34 Bände, der 35 kommt diesen Monat und ich hätte mehr ein Bild zum zeigen gehabt. Ein Panel aus einem Douji, das irgendein Leser mit hinzufügen eines Kommentars vollkommen entfremdet hat. Aber sehr geil... (im Sinne von witzig)


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Randnotiz: Ich habe schon mehr als genügend Bilder gesehen, auf denen Beide aufeinander waren. *öhöm*
> Hm apropos Hentai, doof das es hier eine Altersbeschränkung gibt. Naja einerlei...


das nenn ich mal nen statement, aber wenn hier eine ab 18 begrenzung wäre, würde es sich nicht mehr von 4chan unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

4chan, wer surft heutzutage noch 4chan an.... prft


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

Was zur hölle soll 4chan denn bitte sein? Ich war da einmal drauf und es ist die komplizierteste Bildersuchmaschiene die ich je gesehen hab. :/


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 34 Bände, der 35 kommt diesen Monat und ich hätte mehr ein Bild zum zeigen gehabt. Ein Panel aus einem Douji, das irgendein Leser mit hinzufügen eines Kommentars vollkommen entfremdet hat. Aber sehr geil... (im Sinne von witzig)



ach packs in nen spoiler^^  los will statement zu dem amv in meiner sig^^ 4chan..urgs^^ Konachan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm Kangrim wie war nochmal meine Liste der besten weiblichen figuren?

Frauen:

Erza
Halibel
Moka
Lucy
Misa

??^^

Männer:

Shanks
Natsu
Gray
Light
Ruffy

sind jeweils die top five aber bei den mädels sehr starke variationen, da lala, yoruichi, horo, yoko Aya und so weiter auch noch existieren^^


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 4chan, wer surft heutzutage noch 4chan an.... prft


ich nicht, für jeden fet... präferenz eine seite ^^
aber das driftet ab.
hab mittlerweile rausgefunden welcher der neue char beim one piece spiel ist: Gabriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mit wichtig für die geschichte wird vorrangig glaube nur das spiel gemeint sein, denn die fortsetzung von unlimited cruise dreht sich auch wieder um ihn.
aber ich denke das er ein neues mitglied der bande in zukunft werden könnte, 



Spoiler



immerhin sieht er wie ein fischmensch aus und da kommt die strohhutbande wohl demnächst mal vorbei. würde auch zum wassertank in der sunny passen. dann fehlt nur noch pandamann und die crew ist komplett^^


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

das viech habe ich auch auf pics gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe auf ein beat em up für die psp oder ps3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marius K (24. Mai 2009)

Also mein lieblins anime/manga ist ja ranma 1/2 ist aber leider schon ein wenig älter und da der synchron sprecher letztens an einem lungenkollaps gestorben ist werden auch keine synchrons mehr gemacht,aber egal es ist und bleibt die coolste serie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was zur hölle soll 4chan denn bitte sein? Ich war da einmal drauf und es ist die komplizierteste Bildersuchmaschiene die ich je gesehen hab. :/



Ist es auch. Fürchterlich umständlich, schlecht sortiert und unübersichtlich. Stereo hat's ja schon angedeutet, für jede Präferenz im H-Sektor eine eigenständige Seite. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

liebe dieses bild genau wie hen +tie, auch anhöhren tuts sich ja gleich^^

wie war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



a hentie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jup wie war wie war^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sehr geniale aussage^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Halibel (KEINE SPOILER, SONST STERBT IHR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



im englischen gehts auch nid weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jow das mit hentai find ich auch schade.. gibt so schöne davon *muahaha hab alle bisherigen afaik .. zumindest alles was 8 verschiedene seiten hergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Frauen:
> 
> NAMI !!!!!!
> Rukia .. (schuluniformen *hrrr*)
> ...



und most hated guy's:
aizen .. brillen typ der sich für gott hält ..
der anführer von soul suciety .. dieser alte knacker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  find den so langweilig
in one piece der typ auf der insel der gereichtigkeit da .. der mit dem "mastercall" und seinem elefanten schwert .. noob itself ;D


viele andere mangas les ich zur zeit eh nid ..


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

Super, ich bin ja auch immer dabei meinen Fundus an neuen Bildern zu erweitern. Ich liebe diese Minipanels mit Insidern aus den verschiedenen Serien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Super, ich bin ja auch immer dabei meinen Fundus an neuen Bildern zu erweitern. Ich liebe diese Minipanels mit Insidern aus den verschiedenen Serien.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil xD
oder "because girl's there do what ever you want" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

oh man, wenn jetzt andere außer wir manga/anime(hentai) fans rein gucken, denken die doch wir sind totale kellerkinder xD


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

sollen se doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich leb im obersten zock und hab nen schönen balkon mit hängematte find ich besser als nen keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2009)

dachboden^^  
@minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

xD ich hab da auch noch 2^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

ach gott die dinger sind einfach cool und sagen so die warheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein vorbild was zeichnen angeht rukia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_EtBHCn-BQZI/RdXg...00-00-01-59.bmp


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Waaaagh ... Welcome to NHK hat ja mal eins der Top 10 Worst Endings ever. Man -.- wieso gabs kein Happy End  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendjemand nen Vorschlag was man noch unbedingt momentan sehen sollte ?


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2009)

Der Manga hat nur 3 Bände Oo k.a wenn du wtnhk mochtest, mhm was gibt es denn da noch, was so ähnlich ist :/ ich schaue nachher mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw habt ihr schon gute Dokus und Bücher gelesen die  sich it Japan befssen? Ich werde nachher mal eine kleine Liste zusammenstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

japan? kommt draufan was willst 
tourisenguides? geh ins reisebüro da hats recht viele nett geschriebenen berichte
oder eher was zu mangas/animes? da weis ich jetzt keins aber gibt sicher irgendwas..

bin ja mehr einer derjenigen die das land kennen lernen wollen. in thailand z.b. nid in die turistenscheisse sondern lieber da wo die einheimischen auch einkaufen gehen etc find das spannender .. 
wenn ich luxus im hotel will mit ganzen tag im pool hocken kann ich auch sonst wo hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Der Manga hat nur 3 Bände Oo k.a wenn du wtnhk mochtest, mhm was gibt es denn da noch, was so ähnlich ist :/ ich schaue nachher mal nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für die Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa der Manga ist recht kurz, meine aber da gibt es 7 o. 8 Bädne von aber naja  ... hatte auch eig den Anime gemeint. Der hat 24 Folgen und naja, die letze Folge ist bescheiden, aber da möchte ich jetzt nicht spoilern.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

die meisten enden sind doof
a) happy end .. b) irgendwas ödes c) schreckliches ende

aber ist wie in den filmen da isses oft genau so ;D


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Jup, gibt mehr als nur 3 Bände von Welcome to N.H.K.


----------



## Kangrim (25. Mai 2009)

Also Welcome to the NHK hat ungefähr 8 Bände. Bisher sind 3 in Deutschland draußen. Das ende ist nicht wirklich traurig aber auch nicht wirklich glücklich. Es war mehr so ein "kommt da noch was?" Ende^^

Zum empfehlen hmm. Also ich würde Shakugan no Shana empfehlen. Hat zwar keinerlei ähnlichkeiten mit Welcome to the N.H.K aber es wurde ja auch nicht nach was ähnlichem gefragt sondern einfach nach Empfehlungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Es war mehr so ein "kommt da noch was?" Ende



Fand ich garnet ^^ ...



Spoiler



fands einfach nur kacke als die beiden mehr oder weniger den Vertrag abschließen und sich dann "gegenseitig" beistehen. Vorher an der Klippe gesteht er ihr noch seine Liebe und alles ... und dann das. Genauson mist als das Mädel (Name entfällt mir grade) auf das Yamazaki eig. so steht, er ihr die ganzen Galges etc. zeigt... und sie das total "männlich" findet das er zugibt ein "Super Otaku" zu sein; Er irgendeinen scheiß labert und sie ihm eine knallt und dann total sauer auf ihn ist. Moah ich hätte ausrasten können -.-





> Also ich würde Shakugan no Shana empfehlen.



Danke werds mir heute Abend mal ansehen ... =)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

shana ist geil ;P hat aber auch nid sooo viele folgen find ich etzt.
aber süss is se ;D die kleine mit dem schwertchen


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2009)

So mit Gesellschaft(skritik) würde ich ganz klar Shigofumi emphelen. Hat mir sehr gute gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Dokus


Lonely Planet - Stadtgeflüster Tokyo   <-sehr interessant, mochte ich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anime - Fazination des Fremden     <- sehr gut, vor allem mit Kompetenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pastewka in Japan
Den Göttern nahe - Baden in Japan
Teenage Japanese Killers

 Zum Theme Bücher

Darum nerven Japaner  <- geschrieben von einem deusctehn der den wirklich nervigen japanscihen alltag zeit udn die immer wieder auftretendn Probleme, vom Baden bis zu Yamamoto Linie die abends nciht merh fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Axt im Chrysanthemen Wald <- Zwei deutsche die Japan leben schildern die Arbeitsreise eines fiktiven deusctehn aus felnsburg. das ganze Buch ist in 50 Kapitel unterteilt und es beginnt immer mit einer Aktion des Herrn und dann wird erklärt, woe der fehler lag, wie es dazu kam, traditionen usw. Danach gibs wieder ne Erklärung wie man es besser machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders interessasnt   *Herr Hoffmann liest Mangas - Von Astro Boy bis zu gefesselten Schulmädchen*



Falls ihr noch was beitragen könnt, immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

hört bleach bei 220 atm auf? oder so .. find kein 221 + folgen -.- bääh^^ von mir aus auch englisch sub mir egal ;D will nur weiterkuken -.-


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Also laut nem Bleach Video auf Youtube wird 222 erst am 02.06 erst released ... und auch lt. nem Freund der Bleach schaut kommt die nächste Folge erst nächste Woche.

221 gabs aber mit Eng. Sub auf Youtube ...


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2009)

Band 35 von Bleach hört im übrigen an der wohl exakt selben Stelle auf 



Spoiler



?Aizen und sein Hueco Mundo Gesocks sind in der gefälschten Karakura Town angekommen und stellen sich den verbliebenen Kommandanten der 13 Hofgarden?



Die Vorschau auf den nächsten Band ist aber ein Sprung in die Vergangenheit, es wird gezeigt wie die Geschehnisse ins Rollen gebracht wurden, als Kisuke Urahara noch Angehöriger der Soul Society war etc pp.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

hmm das im band haben sie im anime schon gezeigt
das mit urahara und den vaizard 

najo schade :< heissts wohl warten ;< bäh
war so geil von 1 bis 220 einfach durchzu kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bleach warten
one piece warten
hmm wieder neues anime suchen

edit meint: @ bei youtube gibts 221 -.- ich hasse youtube und die owejngfiopuerafhuwefwe idioten die dort sind ... find kein sinnvolles bleach 221 nur so mist .. drecks kiddis sollen weiter kindergarten spielen gehen ..
und z.b. bei bleach get gibts nidma ein 221 glaube das gibts noch gar nid


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

öh weiß eigendlich jemand wann in deutschland die nächsten OP folgen ausgestrahlt werden.

also mir is klar das ihr alle schon irgendwo bei 400 seit ich frag nur XD

bin selber bei 360 also bei den 



Spoiler



Zoooombies


^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

die kommen doch auf rtl 2 um irgendwie 12.00 oder so ^^ irgend sone kak zeit wo man immer was anderes zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Mai 2009)

Man ich brauch unbedingt die Bleach Bände. Ich hab hier die ganze zeit angst gespoilert zu werden und wenn ich auf dem neusten stand wäre gäbe es das Problem nicht^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Damit ich meinen obligatorischen Post hier hab:

Ich möcht' meine Sabber Riders zurück.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die kommen doch auf rtl 2 um irgendwie 12.00 oder so ^^ irgend sone kak zeit wo man immer was anderes zu tun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wat die kommen schon???

naja mir solls egal sein XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Mai 2009)

hab mir letztens nochma die naruto shipuuden folgen angekuckt...und ich muß sagn es war schön endlich mal nicht den zensierten scheiß von rtl2 zu sehen...hach das war schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Ist Naruto Shippuuden mit eng. Subs  weiter als mit ger. Subs? (ger. Subs:110)
Ist der Manga viel weiter? (Ohne Spoiler pls)


----------



## Benjaloo (26. Mai 2009)

guten Abend zusammen!
ich suche im moment nach einem neuen Anime/Manga und wollte fragen ob ihr mir etwas empfelen könnt
Naruto, Bleach, One Piece und seid neuestem auch Fairy Tale(danke Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) habe ich soweit durch
ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen

mfg Benjaloo


----------



## EXclaw (26. Mai 2009)

Also an Mangas kann ich Dir definitiv Kateky&#333; Hitman Reborn und Death Note empfehlen.

Wenn's um Animes geht, kann ich Dir Maria†Holic, Zero no Tsukaima, Zero no Tsukaima 2. Zero no Tsukaima 3, Rosario + Vampire, Rosario + Vampire Capu 2, Kannagi, Toradora!, Magister Negi Magi, Magister Negi Magi Negima?!, Welcome to the NHK, Kimi ga Nozomu Eien, School Days, Higurashi no naku koro ni, Higurashi no naku koro ni Kai, Onegai Teacher, Onegai Twins, Lamune und Shuffle! empfehlen (:


----------



## Benjaloo (26. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Also an Mangas kann ich Dir definitiv Kateky&#333; Hitman Reborn und Death Note empfehlen.
> 
> Wenn's um Animes geht, kann ich Dir Maria†Holic, Zero no Tsukaima, Zero no Tsukaima 2. Zero no Tsukaima 3, Rosario + Vampire, Rosario + Vampire Capu 2, Kannagi, Toradora!, Magister Negi Magi, Magister Negi Magi Negima?!, Welcome to the NHK, Kimi ga Nozomu Eien, School Days, Higurashi no naku koro ni, Higurashi no naku koro ni Kai, Onegai Teacher, Onegai Twins, Lamune und Shuffle! empfehlen (:



vielen Dank für die Antwort, jetzt hab ich wieder was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Skatero: ich persönlich lese eigendlich nur die Mangas, aber ich hab mir gerade schnell die Folge 110 angesehen und die Geschichte kam da gar nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könntst du mal kurz schreiben was bisher passiert ist im Anime?


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Benjaloo schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Antwort, jetzt hab ich wieder was zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ACHTUNG: Spoiler über Naruto Shippuuden. Wer den Anime noch nicht bis Ep. 110 geschaut hat, soll ihn nicht lesen.


Spoiler



1. wiederkehr in Konoha
2. Gaaras Tod usw.
3.Kampf gegen Sasori
4. Deidara flüchtet
5.neues Team Kakashi
6. Angeblicher Spion bei Orochimaru
7.Kampf gegen Orochimaru (wo Naruto zum Kyubi wird.
8.Sie dringen in Oro's Versteck ein
9. Sie treffen Sasuke
10.Danach die Grabräuber
11. Konoha wird belagert
12. Akatsuki greiffen Möche an (Kazuku und Hidane)
13. Akatsuki vs Team Asuma
14.Asuma stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


15. Nebenbei trainiert Naruto das neue Jutsu
16. Sie kämpfen gegen Akatsuki (kakashi usw. ohne Naruto)
17. Naruto (Team mit Yamato) rettet sie
18. Shikamaru tötet Hidane
19. Naruto tötet Kazuku mit seinem neuen Jutsu
20. Naruto darf das Jutsu nicht mehr brauchen.
21. Entdecken Orochimarus Versteck
22. Orochimaru will den Kyubi. Dafür braucht er Guren (Shouton-Ninja) und Yuukimaru (der kleine Junge)
23. Konoha will Sanbi den Kyubi versiegeln
24. Guren und Naruto verbünden sich
25.Kampf gegen Kabuto
Weiter geht bis jetzt nicht


Natürlich fehlen ein paar Sachen, aber kann mir halt nicht alles merken.
Ist von Beginn an bis Ep. 110 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (26. Mai 2009)

> Ist Naruto Shippuuden mit eng. Subs weiter als mit ger. Subs? (ger. Subs:110)
> Ist der Manga viel weiter? (Ohne Spoiler pls)



eng. Subs müsste auch 110 sein. Und ich behaupte mal, das sie mit dem Manga viel weiter sind :>


----------



## Benjaloo (26. Mai 2009)

jo der Manga ist schon viel weiter, jedoch ist der Kampf gegen Kabuto nicht im Manga vorhanden


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Benjaloo schrieb:


> jo der Manga ist schon viel weiter, jedoch ist der Kampf gegen Kabuto nicht im Manga vorhanden


Wird wahrscheinlich nur ein kleiner Kampf. Möglicherweise sogar gar keiner. Kurz vorher hört es nämlich auf.


----------



## Benjaloo (26. Mai 2009)

naja ich glaub ich schau es mir trotzdem mal an, kann ja nie schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (26. Mai 2009)

Frage:



Spoiler



Wer ist Guren ?


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Wer soll das sein? Ist das ein Filler-Charakter?


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Guren ist ein sehr starker Diener von Orochimaru. Ein Shouton-Ninja. Sie möchte der nächste Körper von Orochimaru sein.  Ihr Dorf wurde zerstört und Orochimaru fand sie. Sie tötete Yuukimarus Mutter. Guren fängt an Yuukimaru zu mögen und beschützt ihn. Sie benutzt Kristalle als Waffe. Guren (genauere Beschreibung)


----------



## Kurta (27. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Das Neue Jutsu was Naruto lernt , kann mir das mal einer genau erklären was genau das ist? , habs im Manga gesehen und es sah für mich aus wie die Rasengan , oder macht die neue jutsu etwas anderes als Rasengan? pls aufklären , danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Welches Jutsu meinst du? Meinst du das Rasen-Shuriken? Falls ja, ist es das "vollendete" Rasengan. Er benutzt das Rasengan und lässt ihn mit seinem Windelement vollenden. Dadurch wurde es um ein vielfaches stärker. Der vierte Hokage wollte Rasengan vor Naruto vollenden, was ihm und auch Jiraiya jedoch nie gelang.

Die Technik verursacht beim Gegner unheimliche Schäden, da dieser bis auf die mikrozelluläre Ebene in Stückchen zerfetzt wird, weil das Windchakra sich zu unzähligen, winzig kleinen Klingen formt. Jedoch wird bei der Anwendung auch Narutos Arm schwer verletzt, weshalb die Technik sofort vom Fünften Hokage verboten wird.

(Am Anfang kann er es nur im Nahkampf verwenden, jedoch lernt er es später mit Hilfe des Eremitentechnik zu werfen, wodurch es noch stärker wird.)
(Quelle: Narutopedia)


----------



## Kurta (27. Mai 2009)

ok danke für die info , wann setzt er das ein? im neuen bd 36? oder 37?


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Es kommt im Band 37 zum ersten mal vor glaube ich.


----------



## Kurta (27. Mai 2009)

ah super danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

Zu One Piece 

Mhm das  ist hart



Spoiler



Teach >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ruffy :/


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Zu One Piece
> 
> Mhm das  ist hart
> 
> ...


endlich kann ich dazu was schreiben^^


Spoiler



ja da hat ruffy schon ein bisschen dicke aus maul bekommen, allerdings würde ich den kräfteunterschied nicht ganz so drastisch sehen. sicher ist BB deutlich stärker, aber nicht unbedingt so, das er einen kampf gegen ruffy ohne härtere blessuren überstehen würde.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

wahhhhh OP band 50 kam raus und ich habs n id gemerkt warum sagt den keiner was

und mein Deathnote band wird erst im Juni geliefert WTF haben die nen vogel Oo


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Naruto 36 gibts auch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naruto 36 gibts auch schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Kaufrauuuuuuuuuuuuusch* ok leute die nächsten tage gehn 250 euronen drauf allein für bücher und am WE wird ein neues Bücherregal gekauft!


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Ich bräuchte auch mal ein neues Bücherregal nur leider hab ich kein Platz mehr. Somit müssen die Neuen jetzt irgendwie gestapelt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch leider das Problem das es mehr zum lesen gibt das ich auch sehr gerne lesesn würde als das ich lesen kann. Mein "noch zu lesen Stapel" wird immer grösser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2009)

zu one piece: war auch net ganz so ernst gemeint. eher überrascht gewesen^^  aber interessanet wendungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch zu viele Mangas, bräuchte auch mal en neues. leider auch keinen platze habe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Wir könnten ja mal gucken wer von uns allen am meisten hat. 

Die auf dem PC zählen natürlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Freundin ist in ihre eigene Wohnung gezogen und die hatte 13 Bananenschachteln voll mit Büchern und Mangas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2009)

ich glaube du gewinnst^^ vom dng her habe ich ziemlich wenig, da ich mir die meisten früher immer aus der bücherei oder bekannten ausgliehen habe^^ Aber ich habe den ersten Band von Elfenlied, aus Japan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cover ist eindeutig besser als der deutsche^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Wäre möglich aber es könnte auch ein paar geben die sich bis jetzt versteckt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Ich starre ja nicht stundenweise auf das Cover. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Mai 2009)

Das Bd. 50 von One Piece draußen ist, habe ich sogar schon angemerkt. Nach Naruto werde ich am Freitag mal schön in der Bahnhofsbuchhandlung schauen, dann habe ich was für die Zugfahrt nach Hause.

Und ja, ich und meine bessere Hälfte haben auch dermaßen viele Manga, dass wir den Großteil schon in Umzugskartons gepackt und auf den Speicher verbannt haben. MIt der eigenen Wohnung und einem großen Buchregel dürfen sie dann wieder ans Tageslicht.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

So ... heute mal den NHK Manga gekauft. Und ich muss sagen ... der ist viel besser als der Anime ! Naja as usual ... jetzt muss ich nur auf die anderen Bände warten -.-


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

freudenkind geh wieder mit deiner mutti spielen -.- reportet


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

also das neue naruto chap ist großer mist


Spoiler



nagato hat doch tatsächlich ein jutsu womit er alle getöteten leute aus konoha wieder belebt hat. selbst kakashi lebt wieder.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

So, Naruto 36 gelesen.

Echt krass diese Akazuki. Ich bin ja mal echt auf Naruto's neue Technik gespannt.

Wird eigentlich irgendwann mal gesagt das Naruto eigentlich der Sohn des 4. Hokages ist?


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, Naruto 36 gelesen.
> 
> Echt krass diese Akazuki. Ich bin ja mal echt auf Naruto's neue Technik gespannt.
> 
> Wird eigentlich irgendwann mal gesagt das Naruto eigentlich der Sohn des 4. Hokages ist?





Spoiler



ja, der vierte sagt es naruto höchst persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Na dann freue ich mich mal bis ich das lesen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also das neue naruto chap ist großer mist
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


aoe rezz xD wär mal was für wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aoe rezz xD wär mal was für wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber mal im ernst, sone technick kann man doch nicht bringen.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2009)

> aber mal im ernst, sone technick kann man doch nicht bringen.



/signed. Das Chapter war echt..naja...merkwürdig.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also das neue naruto chap ist großer mist
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


wie geil is das den bitte XD
Aoe Rezz da wird jeder priester neidisch und wahrscheinlich auch noch in combat wie bei den dudus XD


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2009)

Jup geb ich absolut recht.. .der "AOE-Rezz" war mist!


Spoiler



da war der ganze kampf umsonst >_> der tot wichtiger Figuren einer geschichte verleiht der geschichte glaubwürdigkeit und tiefe! 

Erst durch den tot von Figuren wie dem 6ten, Jiraja und co werden die Hauptfiguren als vergänglich und daurch als "lebendig" angesehen...

Das errinert mich eher an DB... OH goku is schonwider tot.. naja.. dan müsma heute halt für einen weniger kochen!

...aber was solls : / vileicht stirbt Kakashi ja doch noch! (Nicht falsch verstehen... ich mag die Figur! aber sein Tot war etwas besonderes und das wurde zu nichte gemacht!)


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Was mich auch noch gewundert hat ist das Nagato sich so schnell Naruto "angeschlossen" hat. Ich mein endlos lange Chapter nur Kämpfe und innherlab von 2 wird er wieder gutmütig und belebt alle wieder.


----------



## Benjaloo (30. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen,


Spoiler



ich finde das ganze auch irgendwie merkwürdig, da die Story jetzt, meiner Meinung nach, kaputt ist, ich hätte mir ein anderes Ende gewünscht! Aber eine Frage hab ich noch,ist Jiraja auch wiederbelebt worden?


----------



## Fuuton (30. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Ich glaube nicht, das ende hätte ich mir auch besser vorgestellt..was is nun mit Tobi? wo is der eigentlich?


----------



## Kurta (30. Mai 2009)

hmm wie funtz denn diese technik denn überhaupt , da wird doch immer alles erklärt , also manche jutsu in Naruto sind ja meiner meinung nach recht logisch wenn man drüber nachdenkt ( jetz unlogisch in der echten welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) .

zu Narutos Vater 



Spoiler



Minato Namikaze heißt der Kerl der wird so in 3-4 Bändern auftauchen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



ich blick auch voll nicht durch Pain hindurch und sein jutsu Gedo Rinne Tensei no Jutsu


----------



## Seebeck (30. Mai 2009)

Häh?  Sollen eure (Spoiler)-Gespräche heißen, dass Naruto im Manga jetzt zu Ende ist? o_O


----------



## Kurta (30. Mai 2009)

ne ist net vorbei


----------



## Kangrim (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm Seite 200 hier sollte ich mich vieleicht auch verewigen.^^

Dienstag geht es los und ich hol mir meine Ersten Bleach Bände. Ich freu mich schon drauf.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Mai 2009)

hmmi hab mir jetzt mal OP 50 gekauf <3


----------



## sTereoType (30. Mai 2009)

LoD, darf ich deine sig in den Fail-thread posten?^^


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

Ich konnte knapp wiederstehen die Spoiler zu lesen. Spoiler sind dumm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der "Aoe-rezz" ist aber schon genug gespoilert. -.-


----------



## TheGui (30. Mai 2009)

Es is net vorbei... bleiben ja noch 2 Gegner!

Ich möcht echt net in der Haut derjenigen stecken die erst Band Bla blub sind xD... muss doch ne Qual sein so viel "schwarz" zu sehen xD


----------



## EXclaw (30. Mai 2009)

Wobei ich mich frag, warum man sich Naruto/Bleach/ antut. Naja, wie ihr wollt *G*


----------



## Kangrim (30. Mai 2009)

Warum antun? Was ist denn so schlimm daran?^^


----------



## EXclaw (30. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Warum antun? Was ist denn so schlimm daran?^^



Ich mag's einfach nicht. Ist halt wieder so'n Mainstreamanime


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Ich mag's einfach nicht. Ist halt wieder so'n Mainstreamanime


Und warum ist es ein Mainstreamanime geworden?
Weil es gut ist!


----------



## Kangrim (30. Mai 2009)

Im Internet zu surfen ist auch mainstream. Macht aber halt spaß und ist oft sogar notwendig.
Und wie Skatero schon gesagt hat werden gute Animes halt auch bekannter. Natürlich gibts noch geheimtipps 
wie serial experiments Lain usw aber das mindert nichts daran das Bleach einfach gut ist.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> LoD, darf ich deine sig in den Fail-thread posten?^^


ich hab die schon seit ewigkeiten warum solltest du das tun um mich für irgendwas hinzustellen dann möchte ich dihc auf die forenrichtlinien hinweisen die das nicht gestatten wenn dir meine sigi nicht passt dann kannst du ja die grafik blocken das steht dir frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wird hier jetz wieder so ne mainstream diskussion losgetreten die dann in flamewar endet??
ala OMG ich kauf mir nicht mehr diesen manga weil den andere auch lesen mimimi ich will nur undergroundzeug haben weil ich einzigartig sein will


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab die schon seit ewigkeiten warum solltest du das tun um mich für irgendwas hinzustellen dann möchte ich dihc auf die forenrichtlinien hinweisen die das nicht gestatten wenn dir meine sigi nicht passt dann kannst du ja die grafik blocken das steht dir frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab nix gegen deine sig, aber mir ist erst jetzt aufgefallen das bei KUGscheißen ein "L" fehlt. und weil das so schön im kontrast zur eigentlichen aussage steht, hab ich es als fail betrachtet. aber das war nicht bös gemeint und für den screenshot und ihn zu bearbeiten bin ich eh zu faul. von daher sollte es bloß ein kleiner witz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (31. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: wird hier jetz wieder so ne mainstream diskussion losgetreten die dann in flamewar endet??
> ala OMG ich kauf mir nicht mehr diesen manga weil den andere auch lesen mimimi ich will nur undergroundzeug haben weil ich einzigartig sein will



Nein, versteht mich bitte nicht falsch! Das wollte ich nicht sagen, überhaupt nicht! Ich denke, dass Naruto in Europa so einen großen Erfolg feiert, weil es halt einfach ins unendliche weitergeht. Auch wenn viele Folgen einfach nur Filler sind. Das ist halt "angesagt" in Europa. Ist halt nicht das, was ich mag.

Und bitte, startet jetzt keinen Flamewar, nur wegen der Aussage :S

EDIT:/

Ob Naruto gut ist oder nicht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich finde Es ziemlich schlecht. Andere finden wiederrum Kanokon schlecht, usw. (:


----------



## Kurta (31. Mai 2009)

Ich find nur die Animes von Naruto z.b zum kotzen , die japanischen sind unzensiert und die Stimmen sind besser. Aber im Deutschen ist der GANZE Anime und JEDE Folge riesiger Bullshit...

Allein die Stimme von Naruto , der einzige Anime der genial im Deutschen ist ist One Piece , jede einzelne Stimme passt perfekt und die Gespräche sind zwar im Manga zum teil anders jedoch sind die im Anime gut anders gemacht , nicht so wie bei Naruto -.- . 

Weiß wer wann es Hunter x Hunter im Deutschen Fernsehen gibt????


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Ich find nur die Animes von Naruto z.b zum kotzen , die japanischen sind unzensiert und die Stimmen sind besser. Aber im Deutschen ist der GANZE Anime und JEDE Folge riesiger Bullshit...
> 
> Allein die Stimme von Naruto , der einzige Anime der genial im Deutschen ist ist One Piece , jede einzelne Stimme passt perfekt und die Gespräche sind zwar im Manga zum teil anders jedoch sind die im Anime gut anders gemacht , nicht so wie bei Naruto -.- .
> 
> Weiß wer wann es Hunter x Hunter im Deutschen Fernsehen gibt????


ich bezweifel das es das anime nach deutschland schafft, denn die gewaltdarstellung ist durch das hunterthema essentiell weswegen man es nicht rauseditieren kann und für ein abendprogramm wahrscheinlich nicht attraktiv genug


----------



## Kurta (31. Mai 2009)

hmm schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollten dann wenigstens DvD´s rausbringen...


----------



## TheGui (31. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Nein, versteht mich bitte nicht falsch! Das wollte ich nicht sagen, überhaupt nicht! Ich denke, dass Naruto in Europa so einen großen Erfolg feiert, weil es halt einfach ins unendliche weitergeht. Auch wenn viele Folgen einfach nur Filler sind. Das ist halt "angesagt" in Europa. Ist halt nicht das, was ich mag.



Im Manga gibt es keine FILLER (^_^


----------



## Kangrim (31. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Im Manga gibt es keine FILLER (^_^




Jop. Im Bleach Manga fehlt sogar eine ganze Rasse, weil die einfach nur als Filler für den Anime erfunden wurden. 
Ich bin sehr froh das die fehlen, die haben meiner meinung nach überhaupt nicht rein gepasst und die falgen zu schauen war auch sehr langweilig.^^


----------



## Seebeck (31. Mai 2009)

So ich hab das aktuelle One Piece Kapitel gelesen..  und es ist einfach nur spannend, ich kanns nicht erwarten, dass das nächste rauskommt! =D



Spoiler



Ich hätte irgendwie nicht gedacht, dass Blackbeard Ruffy einfach so ziehen lässt! o_O   Irgendwie ist er mir sympathisch und ich will wissen, was der schon wieder vorhat!    Und wie der Kampf mit Magellan ausgeht, ist eh auch klar, wir wissen ja noch, wie der Kampf gegen Ace verlaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (31. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Im Manga gibt es keine FILLER (^_^



Ich hab in dem Beitrag auch über den Anime geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> So ich hab das aktuelle One Piece Kapitel gelesen..  und es ist einfach nur spannend, ich kanns nicht erwarten, dass das nächste rauskommt! =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



gegen ace war das was anderes, wie will BB denn bitte das Gift was in seinem kreislauf ist wegbekommen ohne sich selbst aufzusaugen? im momment ist BB udn seine Crew vernichtent geschlagen worden, da hilft nur noch das Doc Q was in petto hat


----------



## Seebeck (31. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> gegen ace war das was anderes, wie will BB denn bitte das Gift was in seinem kreislauf ist wegbekommen ohne sich selbst aufzusaugen? im momment ist BB udn seine Crew vernichtent geschlagen worden, da hilft nur noch das Doc Q was in petto hat





Spoiler



Naja BB kann doch das Gift noch schnell aufsagen bevor es zu sehr in seinen Kreislauf gerät hätte ich gesagt.. naja wir werden ja sehen wie es ausgeht


----------



## TheGui (31. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Ich hab in dem Beitrag auch über den Anime geredet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier wird aber hauptsache über den Manag geredet.. weil -> der aktuell ist!

Der Anime eben nicht!

...deshalb auch so viel Schwarz xD


----------



## EXclaw (31. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hier wird aber hauptsache über den Manag geredet.. weil -> der aktuell ist!
> 
> Der Anime eben nicht!
> 
> ...deshalb auch so viel Schwarz xD



Langsam wird's etwas kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ersten Post sagte ich etwas über Naruto, Manga und Anime. Im Fillerpost meinte ich nur den Anime ;D


----------



## Terracresta (1. Juni 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Ich find nur die Animes von Naruto z.b zum kotzen , die japanischen sind unzensiert und die Stimmen sind besser. Aber im Deutschen ist der GANZE Anime und JEDE Folge riesiger Bullshit...
> 
> Allein die Stimme von Naruto , der einzige Anime der genial im Deutschen ist ist One Piece , jede einzelne Stimme passt perfekt und die Gespräche sind zwar im Manga zum teil anders jedoch sind die im Anime gut anders gemacht , nicht so wie bei Naruto -.- .
> 
> Weiß wer wann es Hunter x Hunter im Deutschen Fernsehen gibt????



Man schaut Animes auch als Subs, wenns frisch raus sind. Nicht erst wenns nach Jahren als deutsche Dubs erscheinen. Englische Dubs sind meist genauso schlimm, irgendwie passen rollende Texaner Stimmen nicht zu den Charakteren. ^^

Übrigens, was lest/schaut ihr grad so?
Hab grad die neue kissXsis OVA hinter mir und darf jetzt bis Semptember warten. Der Manga ist zwar ohnehin scho viel weiter, aber grad bei ecchi Mangas hat man gern was animiertes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EXclaw du schaust ja sicher K-On bei dem Avatar. MioMio moemoe ^^


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juni 2009)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Übrigens, was lest/schaut ihr grad so?



Also ich lese momentan Welcome to the NHK ... leider ist der Manga um längen besser als der Anime ( aber naja ... as usual würde ich mal sagen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gibt momentan leider nur 3/8 Bänden zu kaufen obwohl mein Buchhändler meinte, das die bis Band 7 schon in Deutschland "vorhanden" wären . Naja ... ich warte mal gespannt ab ob ich da die Tage mal nähere Infos bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema anschauen ... bin zufällig über "Rosario+Vampire" gestolpert und finde den Anime einfach nur klasse ( zwar ein bissel viel Ecchi drin aber egal ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * Moko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*) 

So bin mal schlafen ... aloha


----------



## Kangrim (1. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich versuch grade meine 2 Welcome to the NHK Bände los zu werden. Ich find den Manga nicht so prickelnd und hab auch keine lust den weiter zu führen :/


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm ich versuch grade meine 2 Welcome to the NHK Bände los zu werden.



Ja ... auf den kranken Scheiß muss man schon stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wenn ich se mir nicht schon gekauft hätte, dann hätte ich se dir abgekauft ... aber da ich sie ja jetzt schon hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lohnt es sich eig. mit dem Bleach Manga anzufangen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( Hab mal 2 Folgen vom Anime gesehen und fand den garnicht schlecht ... aber da der ja schon was "älter" ist muss man ja Angst haben überall gespoilert zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Bin mal wieder schlafen ... aloha


----------



## Kangrim (1. Juni 2009)

Also den Anime von Welcome to the NHK hab ich verschlungen daran liegts nicht. Nur ist der manga irgendwie zu doof aufgebaut. Ohne eine Erklärung ist er aufeinmal ganz wo anders obwohl er vorher noch zuhause war usw.
Da fehlen mir die Übergänge.


----------



## Terracresta (1. Juni 2009)

Könntest ja mal online schaun, gibt ja genug Manga-Seiten im Netz. 
http://www.onemanga.com/NHK_ni_Yokoso/  Da gibts alle 40 chapter, aber natürlich in Englisch.

Rosaria+Vampire hab ich auch beide Staffeln geschaut als sie aktuell liefen in Japan, leider viel Zensur (die Scheiß Fledermaus immer ins Sichtfeld gepappt), vor allem in der 2. Season... -.-
Achja, wennst meinst R+V wär sehr ecchi, dann solltest die Finger von kissXsis lassen. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 capu chu ^^

Den letzten Manga den ich gelesen hab war Amatsuki, nachdem ich die Animeserie geschaut hatte. Leider gabs da Storymäßig erstmal nen Bruch und geht seitdem irgendwie kaum weiter, ka ob einfach keineneuen chapter seit Januar erschienen sind oder obs nur noch keiner übersetzt hat.
Bin generell eher für Animiertes und Vertontes, hilft mir mehr beim Japanisch Lernen um ein Gefühl für die Aussprache zu entwickeln. Mangas les ich meist erst, wenn die Animes aufhörn und keine weitere Staffel in Sicht ist. Muss mal nach den D.Gray-man Mangas schaun, aber glaub die hatten die Serie darum beendet, weil der Author des Mangas ned hinterher kam neue Chapter zu zeichnen.


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juni 2009)

So .... Rosario + Vampire beide Staffeln durch. Ende war meiner Meinung nach ein weng zu "schmalzig" aber das hat sich ja schon durch den ganzen Anime gezogen. Die Serie war zwar ganz witzig ... aber mehr auch nicht.

Werde mir heute mal einen großteil meines Gehalts in Bleach Bände investestieren um die Wartezeit auf die NHK Bände zu überbrücken ...



Terracresta schrieb:


> Rosaria+Vampire hab ich auch beide Staffeln geschaut als sie aktuell liefen in Japan, leider viel Zensur (die Scheiß Fledermaus immer ins Sichtfeld gepappt), vor allem in der 2. Season... -.-



Was ich mich wirklich frage ist, warum die das nachträglich geändert haben ? ( also die Bären etc. ) Denn so schlimm waren die Szenen eig. nicht, das man sie hätte "verdecken" müssen. Klar ... ab und zu flogen ein paar Brüste durch Bild, da kann ich sowas nachvollziehen , aber an einigen Stellen hats mich doch schon ein wenig verwundert.

Zum Thema kissXsis ...

Das ist nichts für mich ... mal abgesehen davon, das ich das Thema n bissel bescheiden finde, ist mir da der Ecchi Anteil iwie. zu stark dargestellt. Da kann man sich schon fast nen vollwertigen Hentai reinziehn ...

Naja ... whatever ... ich bin mal zum Arzt 

Aloha

(Rechtschreibfehler bitte nicht beachten... es ist zu früh um wach zu sein -.-)


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin im Moment ganz angefressen von GTO. Hab mir jetzt noch Band 16 - 25 bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja zum Thema Rosario + Vampire. Dazu hab ich mir jetzt mal den Manga gekauft. Ist was lustiges für zwischendurch aber nichts wirklich spezielles. Aber wer weiss, hab ja erst das erste Kapitel gelesen, vieleicht entwickelt sich da noch was.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich bin im Moment ganz angefressen von GTO. Hab mir jetzt noch Band 16 - 25 bestellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deutsch oder englisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also momentan gibt es 6 bände und die story hat sich bis jetzt ziemlich gut entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waaaaaaagh biz zum 7 juli warten, dann gibt es endlich fairy tail 7 und am 27 oktober Oo dann band 8 :/


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Natürlich Deutsch.

Ich lese nur was hier auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss schon sagen, die erste Staffel von Digimon hat geniale Musik.

Da kommt man immer wieder voll in Stimmung und fiebert richtig mit.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juni 2009)

Digimon hat mir besser gefallen als Pokemon. Gerade die ersten beiden Ableger waren noch richtig cool, und ich fand für eine Merchandising Serie war die Geschichte um BlackWarGreymon doch sehr gehaltvoll und echt gut erzählt.


----------



## Elda (2. Juni 2009)

Ich find Digimon auch besser als Pokemon da kommen immer mehr viecher dazu und die Geschichte ist auch irgendwie crap : /


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

ich würd mir ja gern mal wieder die erste Staffel von Digimon ansehn aber die kommt ja nid ma im fernsehn und man staune ich find die nicht mal im internet (also ich such ja auch nicht aber ich hab gehört da gibts die auch nid)


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Die 1. Staffel von Digimon kommt schon eine ganze Weile auf RTL 2 um 14.40.

Sie sind jetzt gerade dabei gegen die 4 Meister der Dunkelheit zu kämpfen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die 1. Staffel von Digimon kommt schon eine ganze Weile auf RTL 2 um 14.40.
> 
> Sie sind jetzt gerade dabei gegen die 4 Meister der Dunkelheit zu kämpfen.


-.- mist

auf festplatte hats keiner von euch aufgenommen oder?

edit: wie ist eigendlich die rechtliche grundlage wenni ch die sendung aufnehme auf festplatte und dann nem freund geb also ohne finanziellen aspekt :/


----------



## Terracresta (2. Juni 2009)

Gut das beides an mir vorrüber gezogen ist, da ich seit Mitte der 90er nimmer RTL2 schau. ^^

Muss auf jeden Fall noch die fehlenden Folgen Rock'n'Cop irgendwoher bekommen. Letztens mal wieder Retro Feeling bekommen und nochmal bei der Serie und auch bei Saber Rider reingeschaut. Letzteres hat aber viel von seinem "Glanz" verloren, find ich jetzt recht billig vom Zeichenstil. Rock'n'Cop is aber noch immer lustig und schaut auch noch annehmbar aus.


----------



## Kurta (2. Juni 2009)

ohh ja Digimon 1ste Staffel war GENIAL!!!! 

sagt mal 



Spoiler



fängt Shikamaru nach Asumas Tot an zu rauchen? weil im aktuellen Bd 36 raucht er Asumas Kippe.


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> sagt mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich weiß ja nicht wie es im Manga ist, aber im Anime raucht er nicht nach Asumas Tod..


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2009)

Von DIgimon erinner ich mich nur noch an den Affen ( später dann metallaffen ^^ )  der hatte so tolle Darmwind-Attacken ^^


----------



## drummen (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es im Manga ist, aber im Anime raucht er nicht nach Asumas Tod..





Spoiler



Im Anime wird er auch nie anfangen zu rauchen. Schutz der Jugend und so. Bisschen ironisch oder? Jugendliche töten sich gegenseitig mit Waffen, aber Rauchen ist schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (2. Juni 2009)

drummen schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In einer Folge raucht er doch.Aber ich glaub nur als andenken an Asuma


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

digimon war soo geil damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dsa mit rauchen sanji in one piece raucht auch dauernd
in bleach trinken sie sake 
aso najo


----------



## Kangrim (2. Juni 2009)

Bohahaha
Hab mir heute Elfenlied 2 und Bleach 1-10 gekauft. Genial. Sieht so aus als müssten die nächsten Bleach Bände demnächst schon folgen.

Zum Thema Digimon:
Eindeutig besser als Pokemon auch wenn meine Kumpels das nicht verstehen wollten. Digimon besitzt einfach ne Story. Das ist nicht einfach so ein 
"Yeah jeden tag treffe ich ein neues pokemon und rette jemanden Yeah" Prinzip. Auch die Entwicklungen der Charaktere waren meist nachvollziehbar.
Nach Staffel 2 wurde es dann aber auch kommerz. Immer größer immer besser immer leuchtender. Ungefähr mit Burning Crusade von WoW vergleichbar.^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

jau
füge 5 neue typen ein
denke ne verkakte storry ein
+ bling bling -> staffel 2+

ab 4 wurds nur noch total mist

pokemon fand ich es doof das die IMMER den selben gegner haben .. sonst keinen nein .. nur der arsch + misti + korko vs team rocket .. 
uiiiiiii


----------



## Elda (2. Juni 2009)

Und Team Rocket verliert eh immer ^^ also immer das selbe.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Juni 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Und Team Rocket verliert eh immer ^^ also immer das selbe.




Jo so kann ein insidergag den ganzen Anime verhauen. Ich meine die vorlage war ja nichtmal schlecht. Hätte jetzt der Boss von Team Rocket irgendeinen richtig guten plan gehabt und die komischen kleinen people (Ash, die rothaarige da und rocko) hätten die aufhalten müssen hätte was draus werden können. Pokemon den ersten Film (Mew vs Mewtwo) fand ich sehr gut (ja ich hab den geschaut und schäme mich nicht). Eine gute Story für den Film war gegeben und endlich gings nicht nur um Team Krocket sondern um einen ernsthaften Gegner der auch mal ne Gefahr darstellt. Also so viel hätte dem richtigen Erfolg von Pokemon garnicht gefehlt. :/


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Heute kam mal wieder eine neue Lieferung.

Elfenlied 2
BAA: Other Stories
Claymore 6
Kyoko Karasuma 6


----------



## Kangrim (2. Juni 2009)

Elfenlied 2 ist toll. Da wurden die Szenen viel schöner als im anime gezeigt. 
Ich freu mich schon wie wahnsinnig auf Band 3. Es wird irgendwie immer besser.


Bei Bleach bin ich momentan bei Band 4,


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2009)

juhu nur noch 4 bände, dann kann ich mit wuch über das ende reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mhm irgentwie habe ich das bedürfnis fairy tail als anime zu sehen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute leute 

ich krieg heut meinen death note band 2 also den letzten band der mir noch fehlt *freu* *blumen verstreu* *freu*


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Na dann mal Gratulation.


Claymore 6 war auch mal wieder genial. Es wird immer spannender und besser.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Juhu, Digimon.

Also unsere Unterhaltung als wir noch Kinder waren war schon besser als der Schrott der heut zu Tage so leuft.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Juni 2009)

Soo nun hab ich alle 10 Bleach Bände durch die ich besitze und brauch unbedingt nachschub. Das Suchtpotential ist gewaltig.
Obwohl ich den ANime schon bis Folge 100 irgendwas kenne haut mich der Manga dermaßen um.

Außerdem sie meine vitrine (wird das so geschrieben?) immer besser aus. Meine Sammlung wächst und wächst.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. Juni 2009)

^^ nett nett

habe mal meine lieblingsteile meiner sammlung abgelichtet^^  gott ich brauch merh platz. mein unterstes regal wird von nem artbook  one piece shone jumps und den allersten spiderman comics in limitierter sammlerauflage bevölkert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

süsse Sammlungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> süsse Sammlungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wessen?^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Beide aber vorallem die von Kangrim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. Juni 2009)

sagte doch, dass sind meine lieblingswerke^^ vor allem der elfen lied band liegt mir am herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm die hat mich aber schon ein heiden Geld gekostet dafür dass ich noch Schüler bin. Alleine Elfenlied 2 + Bleach 1-10 haben mich 79€ gekostet.^^


----------



## Klunker (3. Juni 2009)

fairy tail 1-6 und elfen lied sind auch schon 65 euro^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2009)

Naja ich habe um die 50 Mangas, aber wenn man ein paar Sammlungen von euch anschaut, sind das gar nicht viele.
Dazu kommen auch noch mehr als 20 Banzais. Die gibts leider nicht mehr. Hatte ein Abo.


----------



## Servon (3. Juni 2009)

Die ganze Zeit überleg ich euch zu fragen. Jetzt muss ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Suche die ganze Zeit den Namen von einer Trilogie.
Gesehen ca 1996 und handelte von großen roboterähnlichen Kriegsmaschinen von Menschen bedient. Der Name war irgendetwas mit "Orcus". Der war auf Englisch und ab 18 (vllt 16), wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Oder ihr könnt mir eine Datenbasis empfehlen, in der ich stöbern kann.

Habe ab und zu mal versucht zu googeln, aber hab nichts gefunden.
Dann würde ich mir aus Nostalgiegründen nochmal Wicked City, Fist of the North Star und diese besagten Filme anschauen.


----------



## UrielTheFox (4. Juni 2009)

apropo nostalgie inzwischen gibt es ja schon im gegensatz zu dragonball ja schon digimon als mmorpg XD

http://www.digimonrpg.com/

wenn wer das game mal auf englisch oder deutsch findet ich hätte intresse XD

aber ich muss sagen das scheint ja richtig im mode zu kommen dieses "mmorpg"sieren was haltet ihr eigentlich davon das immer mehr manga und animes als vorlage für mmos dienen wobei einige auch zu den "kostenlosen" gehören^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

One Piece MMO XD

das hatten wir doch schon mal und wir waren einstimmig dagegen XD


----------



## Terracresta (4. Juni 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> aber ich muss sagen das scheint ja richtig im mode zu kommen dieses "mmorpg"sieren was haltet ihr eigentlich davon das immer mehr manga und animes als vorlage für mmos dienen wobei einige auch zu den "kostenlosen" gehören^^



Schlimmer als die Mode Satzzeichen wegzulassen find ichs nun auch wieder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal Scherz beiseite, leider sind die meisten dieser MMOs unter Müll zu verbuchen, sprich meist standart Grinder die nicht viel mit der Vorlage zu tun haben.
Hab vor kurzen mal das Druaga no To (The Tower of Druaga) MMO zur Animeserie angetest und während es schon paar Extras hat, ist doch der Großteil des Levelns reines Grinden. 
Gibt zwar eine Handvoll Quests, aber unverständlicher Weise gibts für die nedmal XP. oO
Die Grafik ist auch recht karg und veraltet. Selbst Lineage2 bietet da noch wesentlich mehr fürs Auge und das hat schon einige Jahre aufm Buckel.
Bin grad am überlegen ob ichs von meiner Festplatte schmeiß oder ihm noch ne Chance geb, da ich nen Japaner da kennengelernt hab, der sogar recht gut deutsch kann (hat es anner Uni gelernt). Allerdings war er auch bisher der Einzige, der sich ordentlich in Englisch verständlich machen konnte, bei den anderen durft ich raten was es bedeuten soll oder sie haben sich gleich auf Smilies beschränkt.

http://druaga-mmo.com/

Ein Dragonball MMO ist ja auch schon in der Mache.


----------



## Kangrim (4. Juni 2009)

sollte ich mal von nem guten anime rpg hören schau ich es mir mal an. bisher war es aber noch nicht der fall.^^


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juni 2009)

Da poste ich auch mal meine Sammlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso nach One Piece 1 , 10 kommt und danach 19, oder wieso Naruto bei 10 beginnt und schon bei 26 endet ist das mein Händler schlicht und einfach die 27 nicht hat (Im Falle) Naruto und skippen will ich nicht :-/


btw: Zur Quali lässt sich sagen das ich die Cam partout nicht finden konnte.


----------



## Medmius (6. Juni 2009)

Spoiler



Ja, what teh fuck?! Jetzt wird Danzo der 6. Hokage? Tsunade hat ihr Leben riskiert um die Bewohner des Dorfes zu beschützen und kaum liegt sie ein paar Stunden im Koma wird schon der nächste Hokage gewählt. Dann sagte die Frau noch, dass Tsunde teilweise Verantwortlich für die Zerstörung von Konoha war, was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, denn Pain hätte Konoha so oder so zerstört. Ohne Tsunade wären dazu noch fast die meisten Bewohner tot.


----------



## Fuuton (6. Juni 2009)

Spoiler



Ich glaube nicht das er wirklich der neue wird..entwieder,Tsunade wacht auf oder Kisame macht irgendwas mit Danzou...aber Kakaschi als Hokage? könntet ihr euch das vorstellen? naja..ich glaube wirklich nicht das Danzou der neue wird..ich hoffe es..


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

Hex Noxiel

Du warst es doch auch der so gespannt auf BAA: Other Stories war, oder?

Wie findest du es?

Also ich hab jetzt die ersten beiden Stories durch und ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

Gut gut muß ich sagen. Vor allem die Erklärung zu den einzelnen Geschichten und der Zeitfaden, damit man den Plot mal endlich gescheit einordnen kann sind richtig nett. 

Aber auch der Zeichenstil hat mich begeistert. Doch, das war sicher kein Fehlkauf. Nur das der Band in Folie eingewickelt war, hat mich irritiert. Soviel 16+ Inhalt war doch eigentlich nicht da.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juni 2009)

Ich wünschte alle mangas wären in Folie eingepackt. So kommen keine doofen ecken rein.^^

Nächste woche Samstag kommt hoffentlich mein Paket an, in dem sich Bleach 11-15 und fullmetal alchemist 16 befinden.^^


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gut gut muß ich sagen. Vor allem die Erklärung zu den einzelnen Geschichten und der Zeitfaden, damit man den Plot mal endlich gescheit einordnen kann sind richtig nett.
> 
> Aber auch der Zeichenstil hat mich begeistert. Doch, das war sicher kein Fehlkauf. Nur das der Band in Folie eingewickelt war, hat mich irritiert. Soviel 16+ Inhalt war doch eigentlich nicht da.


Ich denke die paar Szenen wie auf ein paar Leute geschossen wurde und gestorben sind habe dafür wohl schon gereicht.

Den Zeitfaden finde ich auch genial.

Mein Problem ist nur das ich nur die "Last Order" Reihe kenne und die Erste nicht. Muss ich mir mal noch besorgen.


----------



## DefenderX (8. Juni 2009)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> apropo nostalgie inzwischen gibt es ja schon im gegensatz zu dragonball ja schon digimon als mmorpg XD
> 
> http://www.digimonrpg.com/
> 
> ...




Ich habe nicht viel ahnung von der materie aber ein mmorp mit den Digimons würde auch ich gerne spielen...Schade das es dazu net mehr infos gibt in Deutsch... kann den mal keiner von Buffed mal Infos holen mit hilfe von übersetzern ???


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht viel ahnung von der materie aber ein mmorp mit den Digimons würde auch ich gerne spielen...Schade das es dazu net mehr infos gibt in Deutsch... kann den mal keiner von Buffed mal Infos holen mit hilfe von übersetzern ???


hast du auch nur annährend eine ahnung wie teuer ein übersetzer/ übersetzungsbüro ist ?


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

zwar nicht wirklich ein manga aber ich hab mir heute den grafik novel sammelband von gunslinger born gekauft *freu* ^^


----------



## DefenderX (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hast du auch nur annährend eine ahnung wie teuer ein übersetzer/ übersetzungsbüro ist ?




Naja Buffed sollte schon genug einnehmen durch Werbebanner und Provision für Werbung von RoM um sich das leisten zu können... ;-P


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juni 2009)

Und das verdiente Geld natürlich sofort an die Übersetzung von einer Anleitung für einen Chinagrinder verpulvern.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Naja Buffed sollte schon genug einnehmen durch Werbebanner und Provision für Werbung von RoM um sich das leisten zu können... ;-P


du unterschätzt die kosten mein freund du unterschätzt die kosten einfach glaub mir


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir mal di ersten 3 Bände von Gekkoh gekauft und der Manga ist genau so was das Cover versrpicht. Eine geile junge Frau die man oft nackt sieht und ein Katana schwingt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt man ja schon von Tenjo Tenge oder Dragon Girls aber hier ist die Psyche der jungen Frau wohl noch etwas verworrener, obwohl es natürlich um Rache geht, und die Liebe auch eine Rolle spielt. Es ist mit Sicherheit kein Meilenstein in der Geschichte der Mangaindustrie aber eine nette Unterhaltung wenn man auf dieses Genre steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (12. Juni 2009)

hab mal ne frage , in Naruto Bd 21 Kapitel 185 finden Shikamaru & Co. das Oto-Quartett zusammen mit Sasuke der in dem Fass steckt. Laut Neji kann er diesen Bannkreis nicht durchschauen , er kann also nicht sehen was mit Sasuke ist. Jedoch wundert mich das , denn wo Naruto & Co. vor der Höhle stehen wo sich Sasori und Deidara befinden , kann Neji durch den Großen Felsen sehen , obwohl das auch durch einen Bannkreis geschützt ist???O_O . Weiß einer Zufällig die Antwort warum er durch den Felsen sehen konnte , jedoch aber nicht durch dieses Fass??????.


----------



## Fuuton (12. Juni 2009)

vielleicht hat er das Byakugan *verbessert* oder er hat es nun besser drauf. is zwar nicht bekannt..ist aber möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich denk es ist einfach Zufall


----------



## Meriane (13. Juni 2009)

Die Stories sind nicht immer 100% richtig durchdacht.
Vor allem bei Bleach merkt man das ^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2009)

2 verschiedene Bannkreise? ^^

naja is auch egal...

Hab mir jetz DB-Evolution angeschaut

OMG... noch nie eine so große vergewaltigung einer Anime-/Mangaserie gesehen...

hab zwar schon gelesen das es nur ne Adoption der storry is ... aber .. selbst wenn ich alles was ich über DB weis ausblende... is der film einfach nur scheiße >_>


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Zu DB-Evolution sag ich nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2009)

lol, TheGui du hast Recht, einfach zwei verschiedene


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Zu DB-Evolution sag ich nur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wie geil xD

Er war viel zu kurz .. deshalb extrem gestaucht und zum teil mitt verwirrenden schnitten (als würde ne mege fehlen)
Die Schauspieler haben einfach nur scheiße gebaut (Grade der Goku Darsteller)
Der Endkampf war...naja >_> da hatte der Endkampf aus Matrix III eher Ähnlichkeit mit DB!

Q: filmstarts.de


> Es mag Nicht-Eingeweihte erstaunen, aber das Dragonball-Universum erreicht eine Komplexität, die es problemlos mit Mittelerde und Konsorten aufnehmen kann. Allein die Manga-Serie des Zeichners Akira Toriyama umfasst mehr als 8.000 Seiten. Dazu kommen noch vier Fernsehserien und 17 (!) Kinofilme. Kein Wunder also, dass Hollywood sein Stück vom Kuchen des erfolgreichen Franchises abhaben möchte. Doch schon der Angang ist fatal. Anstatt in der ersten Real-Life-Umsetzung zunächst einmal ein kleines Abenteuer aus der umfangreichen Manga-Welt zu erzählen, um diese dann in eventuellen Sequels weiter zu vertiefen, überfrachtet Drehbuchautor Ben Ramsey den gerade einmal 85 Minuten langen Film gleich mit der kompletten Saga. In der TV-Serie erstreckt sich ein einzelner Kampf schon mal über mehrere Folgen, die Reise von einem Dragonball zum nächsten nimmt mitunter eine ganze Staffel in Beschlag. Im Film liegen zwischen zwei Drachenbällen maximal drei Minuten, für Spannung und Atmosphäre, ja, nicht einmal für ein Fitzelchen Sinn bleibt da Platz. Trotzdem kommen alle wichtigen Charaktere vor, die Macher wollten eben alles oder nichts, sie haben nichts bekommen: Zuschauer, die die Figuren nicht bereits aus dem Effeff kennen, sind auch, wenn dann der Abspann dann endlich rollt, kein bisschen schlauer.
> 
> Die Darsteller reißen den Karren auch nicht aus dem Dreck. Justin Chatwin (Krieg der Welten) ist ein Schönling mit toller Frisur, aber ohne Ausstrahlung und Charisma. Von Emmy Rossum hatte man vor ein paar Jahren, als sie in teuren Filmen wie The Day After Tomorrow oder Poseidon spielte und für Das Phantom der Oper sogar eine Golden-Globe-Nominierung kassierte, noch etwas erhofft. Diese Erwartungen hat sie nach dreijähriger Schauspielabstinenz nun herzlich enttäuscht. Einzig Chow Yun-Fat (A Better Tomorrow) begegnet seinem Charakter mit einem gewissen Grad an Selbstironie, aber was bleibt ihm auch anderes übrig, ernst nehmen kann man die krude Ballhatz ja nun mal leider nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

DB Evolution war wie DB-GT ein Flop. Man hatte so ein offenes Ende bei Dragonball Z aber bei Dragonball GT hat man es vorgezogen, alles zu vergessen, was bei DBZ passiert ist.

Ich hatte mir zwar eine Fortsetzung zu Dragonball Z gewüscht, aber so etwas mieses hat mir echt die Lust an Dragonball genommen. Da hätte sich Akira Toriyama wieder ans Werk machen sollen. Es wäre x mal besser geworden. Die Handlung ist echt unlogisch. Warum zum Teufel hätte sich Piccolo von Gott trennen sollen, und&#65279; vor allem warum hätte er solche Dragonballs erschaffen sollen. Und dann sieht man auf einmal, dass Pan Songoku nicht mal erkennt...
Dazu kommt ja auch noch, dass man die Dragonballs aus Namek benutzen kann um die Erde und die Bewohner wieder zu beleben. Immerhin wurde das während Boo's Saga auch so gemacht.
Ich muss leider sagen, die Erfinder von Dragonball GT haben die alte Geschichte einfach ignoriert und versucht etwas eigenes zu machen, was ich sehr schade finde, denn das Ende von Dragonball Z war so offen, da hätte man etwas besseres draus machen können.&#65279; 

Die Macher von Dragonball Evolution hätten sich an Dragonball GT als Beispiel nehmen sollen. Man sah schon damals, dass, wenn die Geschichte nicht stimmt, der Rest genauso schlimm herauskommt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Haha ^^ n DB Film mit Schauspieler... wie kommt man nur auf sowas doofes ?

Andere Frage :

Ich hab vor etlichen Jährchen mal ein Anime auf VOX gesehen ( nein, kein Schmuddelfilmchen ).
wer sich erinnert, es gab vor n paar jahren ab und zu ma ne Anime-nacht auf VOX .

In dem Anime gings um Krieg  ( jaja ich weiss, das hilft nicht gerade ) im Dschungel.
Da kamen noch Kindersoldaten vor, die ein Dorf abmetzeln usw... ( erinner mich nur noch ganz verschwommen dran )

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen^^  ( wenn nich is auch wurst, würde einfach nur gerne wieder den Titel wissen) .

mfg


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Andere Frage :
> 
> Ich hab vor etlichen Jährchen mal ein Anime auf VOX gesehen ( nein, kein Schmuddelfilmchen ).
> wer sich erinnert, es gab vor n paar jahren ab und zu ma ne Anime-nacht auf VOX .
> ...



Ich keine leider kein solches Anime, aber vielleicht könnte dir diese Liste weiterhelfen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_VOX-Sendungen#Anime

Einfach runter scrollen und bei den Anime-Serien nachschauen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Danke ^^

Dass es sowas auf Wiki gibt ;DD

ich werd mich ma durch die Liste arbeiten
Edit: habs jetzt nich gefunden, aber danke trotzdem


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2009)

also ich hab mich durch die liste gearbeitet.. .aber leider was ich suchte nicht gefunden.

is auch schon jaaaahre her, VoX Animenacht

-Endzeit Anime
-gut 10-15 Jahre alt
-Sehr Brutal und Blutig

Die Storry war das mal wider Maschinen die menscheit an den rand der ausrottung getrieben haben und die Menschen versuchen die Maschinen zu besiegen.

Im Mittelpunkt steht ein Individum das (glaub ich zumindest) selber eine Maschine ist und anfangs den Menschen hilft... am Ende aber irgendwie alles scheiß egal is und er zuschaut wie die Maschienen die letzte Festung der Menschen vernichten.

Das ganze spielt über mehrere Jahre und in einer Szene haben die Menschen eine "Fakestadt" gebaut um die großen Mechas der Maschinen anzulocken... Ziel war es die "Fakestadt" in die luft zu jagen um so den Maschinen einen Schlag zu versetzen.

Jemand ne Ahnung was es sein könnte? xD


----------



## Kurta (13. Juni 2009)

hmm , gibs net sowas wien " Tv Archiv " oder so auf der Vox hp?? oder einfach mal googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen Dragonball Evolution zu gucken..Warum hat mich niemand gewarnt? Q.Q

Das einzige tolle daran fand ich die Frisur Goku´s ähnelt meiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Die letzten paar Posts vor dem VOX-Gespräch zeigen denke ich eien Eindeutige Meinung^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Juni 2009)

Aber dass es so schlimm ist hat niemand gesagt.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Hat mir persöhnlich der Trailer gesagt ;D


----------



## TheGui (14. Juni 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Aber dass es so schlimm ist hat niemand gesagt.


ich hätte den Quote eines Kommentars aus einem Kinoforum nicht löschen sollen -> Zitat:"ich möchte den Filmemachern nurnoch ins Gesicht scheißen" ...


----------



## Bankchar (14. Juni 2009)

Naja kommt, was soll man von einer Anime verfilmung ala Dragon Ball erwarten ? Imo war es klar das des Film total grottig wird, was sich dann auch bestätigt hat :>


----------



## TheGui (14. Juni 2009)

da hätte man viel rausholen können... .aber naja... 

Schlimmer is das sie Goku seiner Saiyajinherkunft beraubt haben...


----------



## Medmius (14. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Schlimmer is das sie Goku seiner Saiyajinherkunft beraubt haben...



Die haben die ganze Dragonball Geschichte vergewaltigt...
- Son Goku geht zur Schule, hat keinen Schwanz, verwandelt sich nicht
- Chichi's Geschichte haben sie ja ganz weggelassen. Sie haben nur ihren Namen verwendent mehr nicht.
- Ich frage mich immer noch, was diese Witzfigur mit Yamchu's Namen darstellen soll. 
- 1 Kamehameha und Piccolo ist besiegt? WTF?
- Wenigstens hätten sie das Dragonradar so gestalten können wie im Original

Sie haben sehr wahrscheinlich ganz bisschen Dragonball gelesen/geschaut, habe ein paar Namen und Objekte herausgenommen und daraus ihre eigene Geschichte gemacht.


----------



## TheGui (15. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Sie haben sehr wahrscheinlich ganz bisschen Dragonball gelesen/geschaut, habe ein paar Namen und Objekte herausgenommen und daraus ihre eigene Geschichte gemacht.


Nein, sie haben Details eingebaut die nur DB-Fans auffallen. Das zeugt schon davon das sie sich mitt DB befasst haben.

ABER! Die Filmemacher haben den Film nunmal "angepast" damitt auch nicht DB-Fans etwas damit anfangen können.(deshalb die krassen und bescheuerten Änderungen der Charaktere und der Geschichte)
Hinzu kommt ein weiteren fatalen Fehler, der Film is einfach zu Kurz um die gesammte Saga zu erzählen... Es is Quasi die gestauchte Geschichte von ganz DB!
Vom noch lebenden Opa, bis zum Kampf gegen Picolo!
Das sinvoll und mit Storry in 88 min zu stecken is nicht machbar!

Fazit: Die Filmemacher haben sich übernommen, den Film überfrachtet und die "Originalgeschichte" zu sehr verzerrt!

Geplant is ein 3 Teiler ... wiso haben sie dan nicht die gesammte Saga auf 3 Filme verteilt? ...Das hätte dem Film sehr gut getan!

naja... Letztendlich ist der Film nunmal was er ist... und das was man zu sehen bekommt hatt nix mit DB zu tun!

und den Finalen Kampf hätte ich mir so vorgestellt!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQJ5VEY1unU
Matrix hatt es so genial vorgemacht

-Flugkampfszenen (*ich weis Goku konnte während seinem Kampf gegen Picolo senior nicht fliegen*)
-Druckwellen wie in DB (clever mitt den Tropfen dargstellt)
-speed und marchal arts
-die Umgebung die zerstört wird
-das durchbrechen von Wänden, Boden und Co.
-das wichtigste -Ein gegen Ende scheinbar extrem unterlegener Held, der letztendlich doch gewinnt!-
Das meiste gabs nachvolzihbar auch im DB Film... aber eben nicht so *Stimmungsvoll *wie im DB Anime/Manga oder eben Matrix III!


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2009)

dragonball kann man nunmal NICHT in 80min erzählen ganz einfach
ist wie wenn sie zu onepiece nen film machen dann fehlen 2 ding
1. ne sexy nami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. wie bringt man 300 oder nochmehr folgen die jeweils 25min dauern = +/- 7500 min (ist ja noch nid fertig und kp wieviele folgen das deutsche hat darum rate ich mal 300^^) soviel bringt man nie und nimmer in 80 min das es sinn gibt

bei dragonball haben sie es versucht ...

ich dachte mir wenigstens kampfanimationen machen se richtig -.- aber ne

aber geilste find ich ja nid den goku der ausschaut wie sonen cosmoplay japaner nein .. piccolo der böse kinder erschrecker .. xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein "ich hab den film in 6min durchgeschaltet weil ich ihn so schlecht fand aber trozdem runterladen musste weils halt dragonball ist* fazit: power rangers hatten bessere effekte und ne sinnvollere storry

GOGO powerrangers pew pew^^

@Medmius jau -.- in der saga waren das glaubs 3 folgen oder so
son-goku vs freezer -> 3 folgen "nur !!" für das genkidama .. in der er schön in aller ruhe da steht und seine hände nach oben streckt^^

@TheGui .. matrix ende fand ich ehrlich gesagt auch beschissen^^ 1000millionen smith's und er verliert erst gegen einen davon und dann isser auf einma so imba .. ahja CHEATOR


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Die Stories sind nicht immer 100% richtig durchdacht.
> Vor allem bei Bleach merkt man das ^^



bleach hat eigentlich ne sehr solide storry
nur die "ah filler folgen time" passt nid ganz

*wir sind beim gegner in seinem gebiet und töten einen*
*wusch wir sind zuhause und machen paar filler folgen*
*bäm wir stehen wieder da und einer will uns verhauen* *bling bling bling .. unlogisch^^*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich hätte den Quote eines Kommentars aus einem Kinoforum nicht löschen sollen -> Zitat:"ich möchte den Filmemachern nurnoch ins Gesicht scheißen" ...


ok das wars diesen film werde ich mir NUR betrunken ansehn und alle leute beleidigen im kino
muss allerdings dafür iin irgend n kleines kino gehn wo ich ruhig hausverbot kriegen kann.

Ok ich hab mein neues Bücherregal bekommen jetzt kann ich euch mal meine Mangasammlung fotografieren also die DB reihe, OP reihe und DeathNote >.< ich glaub das rentiert sich noch nciht


----------



## Kurta (15. Juni 2009)

Ich wusste gar net das es einen Real DB Film gibt? O_O wielang isn der raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar net das es einen Real DB Film gibt? O_O wielang isn der raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1ne woche oder so ka ist aber scheiße nur um dich zu warnen der ist wirklich scheiße!!!


----------



## Kurta (15. Juni 2009)

Glaube auch deshalb wurd keine Werbung im Tv gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Zum Geburtstag Kyoko Karasuma 1 & 2 bekommen. Finds super, nur die Zeichnungen sind manchmal minderwertig (Aber echt selten)

@Kurta

Für den Film ist Werbung eh hoffnungslos


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Berserk Max 1 + 2 bekommen.

So muss ein Manga sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (15. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab Berserk Max 1 + 2 bekommen.
> 
> So muss ein Manga sein.
> 
> ...



Word. Berserk ist ein Meisterwerk, ob es jedoch je fertig wird, steht in den Sternen. Der Autor macht ja ständig wieder Pausen und braucht für 1 Chapter ne gefühlte Ewigkeit. Mein Beileid für alle, die die Serie seit Beginn verfolgen. Ich verfolg sie seit 2005/2006.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Liest hier jemand auch Eyeshield 21? 
Ich habe heute damit angefangen und muss sagen, dass er mir sehr gut gefällt. Der Stil und der Humor sind ganz mein Stil.


----------



## Bankchar (15. Juni 2009)

Jau :> Die Serie ist glaub ich auch vor kurzem abgeschlossen worden.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2009)

drummen schrieb:


> Word. Berserk ist ein Meisterwerk, ob es jedoch je fertig wird, steht in den Sternen. Der Autor macht ja ständig wieder Pausen und braucht für 1 Chapter ne gefühlte Ewigkeit. Mein Beileid für alle, die die Serie seit Beginn verfolgen. Ich verfolg sie seit 2005/2006.


gut ding will weile haben ... machmal bisle zuviel weile ;D


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Das wissen wohl alle Fans von Priest.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2009)

wtf! seit wann hat denn die hier allseits bekannte anime/manga-seite auch eine sparte für f gewisse stunden? oO


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die gleiche meinst wie ich, habe ich es auch gerade bemerkt.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2009)

ich meine die, dessen name nie ausgesprochen werden darf , sonst kommt ein gewisser mod um uns alle zu knechten^^
ich wollt mir nur schnell das neue gantz kapitel holen (typisch, jetzt waren es wieder die deutschen xD) da seh ich bei den neuesten upodates die funktion "Hentais anzeigen" ick hab erst gedacht ich guck nicht richtig und das ist ein pop up, aber das ist wirklich da ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

Ja rechts kannst du es auch anklicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich meine die, dessen name nie ausgesprochen werden darf , sonst kommt ein gewisser mod um uns alle zu knechten^^
> ich wollt mir nur schnell das neue gantz kapitel holen (typisch, jetzt waren es wieder die deutschen xD) da seh ich bei den neuesten upodates die funktion "Hentais anzeigen" ick hab erst gedacht ich guck nicht richtig und das ist ein pop up, aber das ist wirklich da ^^


ROFl jetzt seh ichs auch aber nid ma Bible Black haben se tztztz schwachleister einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: juhu die neuen OP folgen bis folge 404 :>


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ROFl jetzt seh ichs auch aber nid ma Bible Black haben se tztztz schwachleister einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja unterschätz xxxfriend nicht. fand ich überraschend, das sie den haben.^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich sind sie erst am uploaden.
Vermutlich wird Bible Black auch noch kommen.

Die können da auch nicht zaubern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2009)

Ihr wollt mir aber nicht sagen, dass die Seite dessen Namen hier nicht genannt werden darf, eure einzige Quelle für H-Stuff ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mir aber nicht sagen, dass die Seite dessen Namen hier nicht genannt werden darf, eure einzige Quelle für H-Stuff ist?


sollen wir die anderen posten? :>


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mir aber nicht sagen, dass die Seite dessen Namen hier nicht genannt werden darf, eure einzige Quelle für H-Stuff ist?



Ach als ob ich mir sowas anschaue.^^


Nein natürlich nicht die einzige Quelle :O


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

Wie soll es unsere einzige Quelle sein, wenn es dort erst seit kurzem Hentai gibt?
Das wäre lächerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2009)

Na ihr klangt so schockiert, dass es da Hentai gibt, dass ich einen Moment am überlegen war ob ihr keine bessere Anlaufstelle für derlei Dinge habt, die einen auch mit Douji, Filmen, Bildern, Streams etc versorgt.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na ihr klangt so schockiert, dass es da Hentai gibt, dass ich einen Moment am überlegen war ob ihr keine bessere Anlaufstelle für derlei Dinge habt, die einen auch mit Douji, Filmen, Bildern, Streams etc versorgt.


pff die hatten halt vorher sowas nid deshalb waren wir halt erstaunt aber wir gucken sowas sonst auch ned ...


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na ihr klangt so schockiert, dass es da Hentai gibt, dass ich einen Moment am überlegen war ob ihr keine bessere Anlaufstelle für derlei Dinge habt, die einen auch mit Douji, Filmen, Bildern, Streams etc versorgt.


ich war auch schockiert das es dort hentais gibt. immerhin hielt ich die seite doch für "seriös" soweit mand as in dieser grauzone sagen kann.
ansonsten halt ich nach solchen seiten speziell für solches zeugs nicht wirklich ausschau. irgendwann hat man halt auch genug von tentakeln und 20m sabberfäden xD


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

wie siehts eigendlich rechtlich aus wenn ich sachen runterlade dies in deutshcland noch nicht gibt Oo

also genauer gesagt die neuen one Piece folgen da gibts ja die alten auf deutsch aber die die ich mir besorge nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Juni 2009)

solang es in deutschland nicht lizensiert ist, bewegt sich das noch in einer grauzone, also wirklich illegal ist es für den downloader nicht. wenn die folgen aber lizensiert werden, müsstest du sie theoretisch löschen


----------



## TheGui (18. Juni 2009)

Hm, Noxiel klingt so als würde er sich mitt der Materie auskennen und eine Eldoradogleiche Quelle kennen O_o
Wehe er schickt sie mir per PM... böser Noxiel, wehe!
Ich will ausdrücklich nicht wissen was seine Quelle ist!

PS: Schon gewust das die ersten Deutschen Anime-Fanclubs Sailormoonclubs waren! Deren Mitglieder quasi nur aus mänlichen Personen bestanden xD
Denkt mal drüber nach :Ö


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: Schon gewust das die ersten Deutschen Anime-Fanclubs Sailormoonclubs waren! Deren Mitglieder quasi nur aus mänlichen Personen bestanden xD
> Denkt mal drüber nach :Ö



Da muß was dran sein, ich habe damals Sailor Moon noch auf ZDF geschaut.


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hm, Noxiel klingt so als würde er sich mitt der Materie auskennen und eine Eldoradogleiche Quelle kennen O_o
> Wehe er schickt sie mir per PM... böser Noxiel, wehe!
> Ich will ausdrücklich nicht wissen was seine Quelle ist!
> 
> ...



ZDF Doku Anime Fazination des Fremden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm er redet bestimmt vom.....blub... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wusstest ihr das es auch real tentakel filme gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ZDF Doku Anime Fazination des Fremden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Freund eines Bekannten, in zweiter Linie verwandt mit meiner Cousine hat dergleichen schonmal erzählt. Ich selber habe sowas noch nicht gesehen, ist aber auch nicht zu empfehlen. B-Movies mit 500&#8364; Etat wirken im Vergleich dazu wie Anwärter auf die Goldene Palme.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Juni 2009)

Ach was tentakeln findet man ja sogar in To Love-ru.
Auf Hentais mit Tentakeln kann ich gut verzichten. Aber es gibt auch viele gute. Man muss sie nur finden.^^


btw: Wie findet ihr meine (pinke) sig? <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ach was tentakeln findet man ja sogar in To Love-ru.
> Auf Hentais mit Tentakeln kann ich gut verzichten. Aber es gibt auch viele gute. Man muss sie nur finden.^^
> 
> 
> ...


ein H.P. Lovecraft hentai würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal ohne Tentakel auskommen xD

achja, deine sig ist jut, aber es fehlen eindeutig rosa tentakel. vielleicht mit lila spitze xD


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2009)

H.P. Lovecraft...Hentai?! WTF?


----------



## drummen (18. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> H.P. Lovecraft...Hentai?! WTF?



Er Meinte es als Scherz, da Cthulhu Tentakel hat ;>


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2009)

drummen schrieb:


> Er Meinte es als Scherz, da Cthulhu Tentakel hat ;>


so isses^^


----------



## TheGui (18. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ZDF Doku Anime Fazination des Fremden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


habs auf Phönix gesehen : /


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> habs auf Phönix gesehen : /


WOOOOOOT? ne hentai doku die muss ich mir ansehn mal schaun ob ich was im inet finde
*für hinweise dankbar sei*


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2009)

Geh auf Youtube und gibt den Titel in das Suchfeld ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. Juni 2009)

is keine Hentaidoku... Ging um den Anime/mangakult in Deutschland und Europa.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is keine Hentaidoku... Ging um den Anime/mangakult in Deutschland und Europa.


>.< damn ich hab manga gemeint aber hab hentai geschrieben weils oben immer um hentai ging da war mein hirn wohl zu langsam sry XD


----------



## TheGui (19. Juni 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahah ^^


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> btw: Wie findet ihr meine (pinke) sig? <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nett, aber nur zu 50% fertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo ist der Kenpachi? Die beiden gehören einfach zusammen. 

Aber vom "Formfehler" mal abgesehen, gefällt sie mir sehr gut. Schön herausgearbeitet, nicht zu überfüllt und süß. Was will man mehr. ^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nett, aber nur zu 50% fertig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenpachi hätte gegen die niquette verstoßen. Der ist doch 2m und 2cm^^


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

drummen schrieb:


> Er Meinte es als Scherz, da Cthulhu Tentakel hat ;>



Achso, dacht schon


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein H.P. Lovecraft hentai würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal ohne Tentakel auskommen xD


LOL, ein Cthulhu comic pr0n xD
genau genommen gibts das schon "the beast with a thousand backs" und meiner einer hats auf dvd, da das aber kein anime/manga oder hentai ist, schweig ich dazu lieber und frag mal in die runde wer noch one piece fan ist und im pirateboard angemeldet?


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Piratenboard?


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

nicht piratenboard sondern pirateboard^^


----------



## Bankchar (20. Juni 2009)

Boah, das ganze Shinji-kun in der dt. Synchro von Evangelion:1.01 – You are (not) alone nervt ja extrem :< Vorallem da es sich mehr wie ein Schinjikin anhört...


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2009)

neue bleach war ja wieder geil
aber das ist so äzend kampf mittendrin (der cool typ mit seinem hut vs stark)
die mit den grossen tittis + die mitm komischen kappe (mag die nid) + hitsugaya vs halibel und die 3 arrancar
einzig soifon ist fertig geworden mit ihrem kampf .. das sie aber leicht gewinnen wird war klar .. (ich sag nur soifon vs yoruchi .. mit ihrer wirbelattacke da ;D)

und von ichigo und diesem ein augen depp würd ich auch gern ma wieder was sehen .. genau wie von rukia <3, nel, und dem anhängsel auf kempachi's schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und one piece ist atm auch so spannend (die englische version) aber da darfi ch ja nid spolern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mir aber nicht sagen, dass die Seite dessen Namen hier nicht genannt werden darf, eure einzige Quelle für H-Stuff ist?


doch natürlich ... + die 50 anderen + die ca 20gb auf meinem pc ;D
lalalalala ^^

quote von (auch ner seite die man vermutlich nid posten darf..)
if it exists there IS porn of it


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2009)

Ich find ja dieses Aussage so geil:



> Einen Porno mehrmals anschauen! Das ist ja wie verheiratet sein.


----------



## Thront (20. Juni 2009)

ich bin so bescheuert.. aber absolut passend für den fail thread:


ich habe bei ebay über "sofortkauf" eine gamecube spielsammlung ersteigert. das dachte ich zumindest....





bis ich dann gelesen hab (super unaufällig, nur einmal erwähnt), das ich nur -ein- "zufällig ausgewähltes" spiel einer spielesammlung erstanden habe.


die 24 euro hätte ich mir sparen können. spitze.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juni 2009)

ich denken wir schweifen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich find ja dieses Aussage so geil:
> Einen Porno mehrmals anschauen! Das ist ja wie verheiratet sein.



Find den Spruch besser xD


> Es gibt einen Entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen einem guten Hentai und einem guten Porno , den Hentai schaut man zu Ende!


----------



## EXclaw (20. Juni 2009)

Hat hier jemand zufällig Chrome Breaker gelesen? Hab mir den heute gekauft und er gefällt mir richtig gut (:


----------



## Thront (21. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ich bin so bescheuert.. aber absolut passend für den fail thread:
> 
> 
> ich habe bei ebay über "sofortkauf" eine gamecube spielsammlung ersteigert. das dachte ich zumindest....
> ...






LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich denken wir schweifen ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ooooh shit... sorry leutz... hab diesen thread mit dem failthread verwechselt... 
schande... 

sry


----------



## Kangrim (21. Juni 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig Chrome Breaker gelesen? Hab mir den heute gekauft und er gefällt mir richtig gut (:



Jop alle 3 bisher erschienen Bände. Ich find ihn nicht so gut da mir zu wenig erklärt wird worum es überhaupt geht. Zumglück hab ich mir das nicht gekauft sondern ne Freundin.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ooooh shit... sorry leutz... hab diesen thread mit dem failthread verwechselt...
> schande...
> 
> sry


warum hab ich nur das gefühl das du uns damit angreifen willst


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Find den Spruch besser xD


soweit es mich betrifft stimmt das sogar^^
im hentai interessiert mich die story auch immer, beim porno dahingegen dank total aufgesetzter dialoge als lückenfüller nicht.
immerhin hat sogar Hellsing als hentai bzw doujinshi angefangen


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> soweit es mich betrifft stimmt das sogar^^
> im hentai interessiert mich die story auch immer, beim porno dahingegen dank total aufgesetzter dialoge als lückenfüller nicht.
> immerhin hat sogar Hellsing als hentai bzw doujinshi angefangen


?? hellsing als hentai?? 

giev link PLX


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ?? hellsing als hentai??
> 
> giev link PLX


war ein hentai one shot.
link gibts per pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> immerhin hat sogar Hellsing als hentai bzw doujinshi angefangen


isn witz oder? xD


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> isn witz oder? xD


nope, wenn man sich die erste folge/das erste kapitel anguckt , kann man aber schon fast drauf schließen. viel haut und alucard fragt selas ob sie noch jungfrau ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (21. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> viel haut und alucard fragt selas ob sie noch jungfrau ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke, das fragt er nur, weil er durch sie hindurch schiesst.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich denke, das fragt er nur, weil er durch sie hindurch schiesst.


er fragts weil es in hellsing ein kriterium ist um Vampir zu werden, ansonsten wirst du nur ein ghoul.
allerdings zeigt dieses kriterium schon worauf das alles hinaus läuft^^
nicht umsonst wurde es in der deutschen syncro geändert in "willst du leben?" (was dann garnicht zu ihrer reaktion passt aber egal^^)


----------



## TheGui (21. Juni 2009)

jaja, die deutschen und die zensur.. selbst bei Hellsing O-o

aber das die serie als Hentai angefangen hatt bezweifle ich trotzdem... ausser einer findet nen Hellsing hentai der älter als der manga is ^^

Auch das Ova is anfangs zimelich heiß... grade die Szene wo Selas von dem "Priester" befummelt wird... aber zu der Zeit is Hellsing eigentlich shcon längst als "normaler" Anime/manga bekannt ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

omg, ich hab gerade rausgefunden das shaman king ein neues ende bekommt *freu*
mal sehen wie das ausschaut^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> omg, ich hab gerade rausgefunden das shaman king ein neues ende bekommt *freu*
> mal sehen wie das ausschaut^^



Und wie will man das umsetzen? Einfach mittendrinn irgendwo neu anknüpfen oder wie?


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

da ich es eh nicht besser formulieren kann als das wiki, quote ich es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Seit 2008 wird die Serie in Kanzenban als Shaman King Kang-Zeng-Bang erneut veröffentlicht. Darin wird nach einer Ankündigung auf dem Jump Festa 2008 das &#8222;wahre Ende&#8220; der Geschichte enthalten sein, das mit Kapitel 287 beginnen wird. Anime News Network nimmt an, dass das neue Ende des Mangas im April 2009 veröffentlicht werden wird.[2]



edit: das "alte" ende war aber auch sehr unbefriedigend


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: das "alte" ende war aber auch sehr unbefriedigend




Kein WORT! Ich erwarte den Manga im Laufe diesen Monats und will nichts verdorben bekommen.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kein WORT! Ich erwarte den Manga im Laufe diesen Monats und will nichts verdorben bekommen.


oh ok^^ 
ich frag mal lieber um mich nicht später unbeliebt zu machen: gibt es sonst noch mangas/animes wo man sich anderen usern zu liebe etwas zurück halten sollte?^^
und noch eine frage: da ja der shaman king anime länger zu ende ist und ich daher dachte ,dass das ende bekannt ist, frag ich lieber noch ob der manga ein anderes ende hat. wenn ja kenn ich es nicht mal^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. Juni 2009)

Hmm also ich bin im moment bei Bleach Band 15, Fullmetal Alchemist Band 14 und Elfenlied Band 2. Bitte nichts außerhalb eines spoilertags verraten.^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Bei allem was es noch nicht auf deutsch gibt heisst es entweder Finger von der Tastatur oder in einen Spoiler-Balken packen.

Ach ja und es sollte sicher schon 1 - 2 Wochen auf dem Markt sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Bei allem was es noch nicht auf deutsch gibt heisst es entweder Finger von der Tastatur oder in einen Spoiler-Balken packen.


aber bei dem shaman king beispiel würde das doch nicht greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ok, ich denke das dürfte vorerst als leitsatz dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> oh ok^^
> ich frag mal lieber um mich nicht später unbeliebt zu machen: gibt es sonst noch mangas/animes wo man sich anderen usern zu liebe etwas zurück halten sollte?^^
> und noch eine frage: da ja der shaman king anime länger zu ende ist und ich daher dachte ,dass das ende bekannt ist, frag ich lieber noch ob der manga ein anderes ende hat. wenn ja kenn ich es nicht mal^^



Ich denke, dass der Manga anders enden wird als der Anime. Das gleiche denke ich auch mit Soul Eater.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Das gleiche denke ich auch mit Soul Eater.



Das hoffe ich so derbe. Das ende war nicht so "kabooom" wenn du verstehst was ich meine.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich so derbe. Das ende war nicht so "kabooom" wenn du verstehst was ich meine.^^


bei mir ham se da grad mal 



Spoiler



den Kishin befreit


dann war ende, Need Fortsetzung -.- mit deutschem Untertitel bin zu faul für Englisch XD


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bei mir ham se da grad mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es soll doch bald eine deutsche Version des Soul Eater Animes rauskommen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Es soll doch bald eine deutsche Version des Soul Eater Animes rauskommen oder irre ich mich da?


ich guck bloß jap. Subs


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juni 2009)

gibt es auch infos über death note weiter fürung als nur 37 folgen ???


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> gibt es auch infos über death note weiter fürung als nur 37 folgen ???


ich hoffe nicht


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> gibt es auch infos über death note weiter fürung als nur 37 folgen ???


Der Manga hat sein Ende, der Anime hat sein Ende, warum und wie sollte man denn jetzt weiter machen.


----------



## Kurta (24. Juni 2009)

zum Thema Shaman King , hätte nicht gedacht das das nach fast 300Kapiteln zu ende ist O__O gibs nen Shaman King wiki oder so wo man die Story bis aktuellen Band nachlesen kann???


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Huch. Shaman King ist fertig? Ist 297 wirklich das letzte Kapitel? Oder bin ich noch nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Huch. Shaman King ist fertig? Ist 297 wirklich das letzte Kapitel? Oder bin ich noch nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


wenn du bei kapitel 297 bist, dann liest du schon das neue ende. der original manga hat 2004 mit 285 kapiteln sein ende gefunden


----------



## EXclaw (24. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich guck bloß jap. Subs



Ich weiß nicht. "Fail" oder "Made my day?" Definitiv genial! (:

Ich schau zurzeit grad Kodomo no Jikan und Futakoi. Jetzt muss ich nur noch zur Mayerschen und mir Chapter 2 von Chrome Breaker holen :S


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

mhm ich verstehe das mit shaman king net :/ also es gab einen manga  1-285 und ejtzt gibs noch einen manga mit 1-300+ kapiteln oder werden einfach noch 1 oder 2 böände dran geheftet?


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich verstehe das mit shaman king net :/ also es gab einen manga  1-285 und ejtzt gibs noch einen manga mit 1-300+ kapiteln oder werden einfach noch 1 oder 2 böände dran geheftet?


der manga wurde 2004 im jump abgeschlossen.
der manga wurde dann später in einem Kanzenban neu aufgelegt mit alternativen("echten") ende
wikiauszüge:



> Shaman King erschien in Japan von 1998 an in Einzelkapiteln im Manga-Magazin Weekly Shonen Jump des Shueisha-Verlags, bis er 2004 abrupt nach 285 Kapiteln beendet wurde.[1] Diese Einzelkapitel wurden auch in 32 Sammelbänden zusammengefasst. Seit 2008 wird die Serie in Kanzenban als Shaman King Kang-Zeng-Bang erneut veröffentlicht. Darin wird nach einer Ankündigung auf dem Jump Festa 2008 das „wahre Ende“ der Geschichte enthalten sein, das mit Kapitel 287 beginnen wird. Anime News Network nimmt an, dass das neue Ende des Mangas im April 2009 veröffentlicht werden wird



Kanzenban:


> Ein Aiz&#333;ban (&#24859;&#34101;&#29256;, dt. „Lieblingsausgabe“) ist die Sammler-Edition einer Ausgabe. Diese Ausgaben sind teurer und mit besonderen Beigaben versehen. So wird häufig der Bucheinband, meist aus besonderem Papier, extra für die Edition erstellt. Die Papierqualität liegt in der Regel noch über der eines normalen Tank&#333;bon. Es werden aber auch noch weitere Zugaben, jeglicher erdenklichen Art, erdacht. Da Aiz&#333;ban in der Regel nur in limitierten Ausgaben angefertigt werden, steigt deren Begehrtheit und Wert häufig an. Es werden jedoch nur von den populärsten Manga solche Ausgaben angefertigt. Der Begriff Kanzenban (&#23436;&#20840;&#29256;, dt. „vollständige Ausgabe“) bezeichnet ebenfalls diese Sonderausgaben, betont aber besonders deren Vollständigkeit, Aiz&#333;ban hingegen deren Wert.


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

kennt ihr eigenltich Girlchan in Paradise?
Für Leute die Naruto gucken bestimmt sehr amüsant, also ich hab mich zumindest kaputtgelacht xD


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> kennt ihr eigenltich Girlchan in Paradise?
> Für Leute die Naruto gucken bestimmt sehr amüsant, also ich hab mich zumindest kaputtgelacht xD


naja^^
da ist deutlich mehr drin als naruto. captain tsubasa ,dragonball, soul eater, cowboy bebop(könnt aber auch digimon gewesen sein) hab ich auch noch drin erkannt


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

Ja hast Recht, aber größtenteils doch Naruto (Usuke und Girlchan und die Blutlinie und Kotobaru erinnert mich auch iwie an nen Mix von Kakashi und Kabuto)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. "Fail" oder "Made my day?" Definitiv genial! (:
> 
> Ich schau zurzeit grad Kodomo no Jikan und Futakoi. Jetzt muss ich nur noch zur Mayerschen und mir Chapter 2 von Chrome Breaker holen :S


aha fail und warum???


----------



## TheGui (25. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aha fail und warum???


weil es keine gibt, zumindest denke ich das derjenige mit "Japan sub"  Japanischer Untertitel meint.



Qonix schrieb:


> Der Manga hat sein Ende, der Anime hat sein Ende, warum und wie sollte man denn jetzt weiter machen.



richtig ohne "L" wars schon grenzwertig... aber ohne Light wärs pervers >_>


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> weil es keine gibt, zumindest denke ich das derjenige mit "Japan sub"  Japanischer Untertitel meint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kangrim (25. Juni 2009)

> boa -.-
> 
> ich meine Ton japanisch - Untertitel deutsch
> 
> meine Fresse man kann auch jeden scheiß Schreib/Denkfehler als Fail bezeichnen wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat -.-




Naja es war kein rechtsachreib sondern ein sinn fehler.
Ich hab mir auch gedacht "wtf japanischer untertietel oO"
Aber nicht um mich über dich lustig zu amchen sondern einfach weil es sich irgendwie seltsam anhörte.^^
Ich glaube nicht das dich hier jemand runter machen wollte.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juni 2009)

Spoiler



Bon-Chaaaaaaaaaaan aka Mr.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fast so traurig wie LaBoom


----------



## Medmius (25. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich wette der kommt irgendwie durch. Besser gesagt, ich hoffe es.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2009)

Spoiler Balken sind die Brut des Teufels! Wozu sind die Dinger da, wenn man diesen tödlichen Drang verspürt ihn zu entfernen. Niiaargh!


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Spoiler Balken sind die Brut des Teufels! Wozu sind die Dinger da, wenn man diesen tödlichen Drang verspürt ihn zu entfernen. Niiaargh!


aber du weißt doch garnicht was wir meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Bentham würd schon noch glück haben, schließlich ist oda sehr scheu was tode von shb leuten und freunde betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber du weißt doch garnicht was wir meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



Stimmt, Vivis geflügelter Freund is ja auch wie durch nen Wunder am leben geblieben ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Spoiler Balken sind die Brut des Teufels! Wozu sind die Dinger da, wenn man diesen tödlichen Drang verspürt ihn zu entfernen. Niiaargh!


siehste deshalb reg ich mich immer über die dinger auf weil ich NIE widerstehn kann und die dinger immer aufmach -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt, Vivis geflügelter Freund is ja auch wie durch nen Wunder am leben geblieben ^^





Spoiler



und der hat die volle breitseite bekommen würd ich mal sagen :/


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2009)

Puh, in letzter Zeit gerade viele Mangas bekommen. Gibts wieder massig was zu lesen.

- 100% strawberry 18
- Warcraft Legend 4
- GTO 16 - 25
- Manga Lovestory (der Neuste)
- noch etwas das mir gerade nich einfällt (hmm, ich glaueb Welcome to N.H.K)
- Berserk 3 + 4


----------



## Kangrim (26. Juni 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen wenn es effektiver wird, wenn man über seinen spoiler schreibt um welchen anime es geht. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sich das antun will oder nicht. Wenn da überhaupt nichts steht, weiß man nicht ob man reinschauen darf oder nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen wenn es effektiver wird, wenn man über seinen spoiler schreibt um welchen anime es geht. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sich das antun will oder nicht. Wenn da überhaupt nichts steht, weiß man nicht ob man reinschauen darf oder nicht.


gute idee


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen wenn es effektiver wird, wenn man über seinen spoiler schreibt um welchen anime es geht. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sich das antun will oder nicht. Wenn da überhaupt nichts steht, weiß man nicht ob man reinschauen darf oder nicht.



I second this!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2009)

Idee is gut und somit

-One Piece-



LordofDemons schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> und der hat die volle breitseite bekommen würd ich mal sagen :/





Spoiler



mir fällt grade nichmal ein ob überhaupt ne halbwegs wichtige Figur bis jetz gestorben is O_o


----------



## Minastirit (27. Juni 2009)

nope is eigentlich keine .. najo zumindest keine der mir wichtigen ..


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Idee is gut und somit
> 
> -One Piece-
> 
> ...


na da sag ich doch mal glatt das DIE wichtigste person überhaupt gestorben ist^^. ansonsten sterben ständig leute, die aber nie(bis jetzt) aus der shb kamen oder deren freunde waren. auch gegner wurden von der shb nie getötet. aber man denke nur mal an den buster call auf ohara. robin als vermutlich einzige überlebende spricht für massenmord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bellami hats auch erwischt. denke man kann daraus schlussfolgern das die beziehung zur shb ausschlaggebend für eventuelle tode ist.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> na da sag ich doch mal glatt das DIE wichtigste person überhaupt gestorben ist^^. ansonsten sterben ständig leute, die aber nie(bis jetzt) aus der shb kamen oder deren freunde waren. auch gegner wurden von der shb nie getötet. aber man denke nur mal an den buster call auf ohara. robin als vermutlich einzige überlebende spricht für massenmord
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da gehört meiner Meinung nach auch in einen Spoiler.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da gehört meiner Meinung nach auch in einen Spoiler.


wieso das? alles geschriebene kam schon längst, sowohl im deutschen manga, sowie auch anime..
das thema tod in op hat oda auch selbst schon in einer seiner fps angeschnitten.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2009)

naja, 

Roger, *Bellemere* und die Oharamenschen gehören eher zur Geschichte und sind Vergangenheit.
aber was solls, is ja net schlimm das Wichtige und liebgewonnene Personen überleben... auch wenn es dadurch nur halb so Dramatisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Tod gehört nunmal zum Leben!

PS: fals du doch net Namis Adoptivmutter gemeint hast sorry xD

Bellamy is derhier ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bellemere dagegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

ich meinte schon bellam*y* , der ist ja nun nicht unbedingt eine geschichtsperson in op.. andere tode wären noch die drei königswachen von alabasta die nach dem einsatz von herkuleswasser krepiert sind. 



Spoiler



oder der sklavenpirat auf shaody archipel der durch die aristokraten gekillt wurde


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich meinte schon bellam*y*


der wurde gepownd, aber glaub net das er tot is.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal da er mit dem Schwert aufgeschlitzt wurde ist er schon tot.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> der wurde gepownd, aber glaub net das er tot is.


ja von ruffy, das stimmt und ruffy tötet seine gegner bis weilen auch nie.
aber später hat der ehemalige chef von bellamy( don quichotte) die kontrolle über big knife circus übernommen und mit dessen großen messer(/schwert?) getötet, da schwache leute nichts in seiner bande und der neuen ära verloren haben.


----------



## Medmius (27. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich ja immer noch, wie man ohne den Königshaki gegen Flamingo kämpfen soll.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja immer noch, wie man ohne den Königshaki gegen Flamingo kämpfen soll.


da wirds schon was geben, schließlich weiß man noch so gut wie nix über seine fähigkeiten. nichtmal obs wirklich eine tf ist.
kann mir vorstellen das es garnichtmal direkt eine kontrollfrucht ist, sondern er eine art fäden aus seinen fingern "wachsen" lassen kann, die an den gegner erst angebracht werden müssen etc. dann wär natürlich nee schere die lösung^^


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da er mit dem Schwert aufgeschlitzt wurde ist er schon tot.


da hatt meine vergesslichkeit wider seine finger im spiel... komplett vergessen das er nach dem Kampf gegen Ruffy nomal aufgetaucht is.

sorry ^^

Flamingos Kräfte sind schon ein klasse thema zum grübeln.

"Fäden"
-hm, (genau weis ich es grad leider neme ^^) War er überhaupt in der Nähe als Bellamy gestorben is? hätte er überhaupt an seinem Kontrollopfer Fäden anbringen können?

"Er kann nur seine Männer kontrollieren"
-ne, er hatt während des einem meetings einen hochrangigen Marineoffiziert kontrolliert

"Classische Gedankenkontrolle"
-Schon eher, aber dem müssen Personen mit starkem Willen widerstehen können.... sonst hätte er shcon längst die Welltherrschafft ^^

Fazit, Ich glaube er wird es nicht schaffen die shb zu kontrolieren (die können zumindest schonmal nem AE-Haki widerstehen).
Ich glaube er wird seine Manschafft koordiniert wie ein Puppenspieler in den Kampf schicken!

Anderer Seits wärs auch spannend ein remake des Ruffy vs. Zorro Kampfs zu sehen ^^


----------



## Kansie (27. Juni 2009)

da ich gerade bemerke das sich alle auf One Piece hier irgendwie beschränken xD .. ich hab da aufgehört zu guggen wo ...

*One Piece Spoiler~*


Spoiler



Ruffy diesen Geparden Typen in den Hintern Getreten hat mit seiner Gum-Gum Gatlinggun.



Ab welcher folge war das ungefair ? weil ich würds gern weiterguggen .. und mir dann dementsprechend die episoden besorgen ^^"


----------



## Meriane (27. Juni 2009)

Das müsste so  Folge 310 sein.
Die deutschen Folgen gehen bis 314, ich schätze mal du hast dort aufgehört?


----------



## Kansie (27. Juni 2009)

gemischt. Ich hab mal die Japanischen mit Engl. /Ger subs geguggt und ansonsten aber sehr an die deutsche zeitline gehalten. ^^ aber danke für den tip .. dann werd ich gleich mal die seite meines vertrauens ansteuern xD ein Hoch auf einen Rapidshare premium account ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juni 2009)

Alter schwede ich bin jetzt bei 393 und es geht so derbst geil ab scheiße das is der oberhammer in OP

da man alle Folgen davor voll vergessen die sind einfach hammergeil Oo

bin wieder weg weitergucken so HAMMERGEIL OMFG WTF ROFL LOL Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juni 2009)

Getötet wurden in Op schon viele aber keine der Personen hatte eine absolut Tragende Rolle in den Folgen sondern war eher für Geschehnisse wichtig bevor die SHP gekommen sind :>


----------



## Kurta (27. Juni 2009)

OP anime ist super im Deutschen , stimmen sind super geil getroffen worden


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> OP anime ist super im Deutschen , stimmen sind super geil getroffen worden


bis auf die neue chopperstimme kurz vor ende des W7 arcs >.<


----------



## Kansie (28. Juni 2009)

BÄM Themenwechsel ! XD hat einer von euch Code Geass oder wie das hies geguggt ? Soll ja total der Kracher sein ... Auf gleichem Niveau wie Death Note. Nur leider kann ich mir dat nicht vorstellen.. das Chardesign ist mir zu "Clampig" .. wenn ihr wisst was ich meine >_> ...


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> BÄM Themenwechsel ! XD hat einer von euch Code Geass oder wie das hies geguggt ?



Kann beidem nichts abgewinnen ist nicht so mein Genre ... aber wenn wir hier schonmal bei Themenumschwüngen sind. Bleach Ep. 111 OH MEIN GOTT !!! Never thought that something like that would happen. Also wirklich ...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Kann beidem nichts abgewinnen ist nicht so mein Genre ... aber wenn wir hier schonmal bei Themenumschwüngen sind. Bleach Ep. 111 OH MEIN GOTT !!! Never thought that something like that would happen. Also wirklich ...



tjo, warum sonst könnte ichigo geister sehen und sowas?^^

und code geass ist einer der geilsten animes ever, ist nicht das gleiche wie death note, aber hat gewisse ähnlichkeiten..ist auch der einzigste mecha der mir gefallen hat...eureka7 soll ja angeblich auch´n kracher sein, aber ich mochte dort echt keinen einzigen charakter..und den hauptcharakter schon garnich... einfach nur typisches hauptcharakter 08/15 verhalten was man schon zig mal gesehen hat...da macht code geass alles um einiges besser


----------



## Kansie (28. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> tjo, warum sonst könnte ichigo geister sehen und sowas?^^
> 
> und code geass ist einer der geilsten animes ever, ist nicht das gleiche wie death note, aber hat gewisse ähnlichkeiten..ist auch der einzigste mecha der mir gefallen hat...eureka7 soll ja angeblich auch´n kracher sein, aber ich mochte dort echt keinen einzigen charakter..und den hauptcharakter schon garnich... einfach nur typisches hauptcharakter 08/15 verhalten was man schon zig mal gesehen hat...da macht code geass alles um einiges besser




Mh .. vil. zieh ich mir den mal rein >o> ......  Naja. Bleach etc kann ich nichts abgewinnen .. Alle animes (bis auf one piece) Die über 100 Folgen haben sind mir zu anstrengend und ... so. Klingt zwar ein bissle doof aber ich gugg lieber die kürzeren, die Qualitativ aber hochwertiger sind. Nicht das Bleach schlecht ist , aber soviele Filler epi's die da drinne verbaut wurden DX ich weiss net~ vil. werd ich mir bleach auch anguggen wenn ich zeit hab xD. und Ja Eureka 7 ist crap. Die char's sind mir mehr als Unsympatisch =_=" ....ähnlich wie bei (Gott ihr werdet mich nen ketzer nennen) Neon Genesis Evangelion .. Ich HASSE NGE ... Keine ahnung. Der Anime ist mehr als nur Overrated und ausgelutscht inzwischen ~_~" ...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> ...ähnlich wie bei (Gott ihr werdet mich nen ketzer nennen) Neon Genesis Evangelion .. Ich HASSE NGE ... Keine ahnung. Der Anime ist mehr als nur Overrated und ausgelutscht inzwischen ~_~" ...



jep! NGE hat halt auch wiedermal so 08/15 charaktere, ich kann sowas echt nit mehr sehen, ich fand die meisten folgen einfach nur öde^^

deswegen freue ich mich auch immer wenn ich hin und wieder nen anime in die finger bekomme deren hauptcharaktere etwas anders sind als der ganze einheitsbrei

mit code geass kannste nix falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Juni 2009)

Blasphemie, NGE is godlike.

Es is oft schwer verdaulich, das es sehr öde erscheinen läst.

Aber trotzdem, grade das Movie mitt dem alternativen ende <3

und der Rebuild der grade produziert wird !!!!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Blasphemie, NGE is godlike.
> 
> Es is oft schwer verdaulich, das es sehr öde erscheinen läst.
> 
> ...



den rebuild würd ich mit vllt mal reinziehen

nichts ist godlike was kein ende bietet, NGE hat keins xD

letzten folgen nur gebrabbel mit 0 sinn dahinter

NGE scheint für viele nur godlike zu sein, weil sie glauben irgend einen tieferen sinn in den öden dialogen gesehen zu haben ^^
naja geschmackssache, wie gesagt..code geass hat ne geile story mit nem "richtigen!" ende das nicht nur geil ist sondern auch tatsächlich nen sinn hat ;D

wenn man die beiden animes miteinander vergleicht dann sackt NGE meiner meinung nach total ab^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Juni 2009)

Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn?



worauf willste hinaus? ;D


----------



## Qonix (28. Juni 2009)

Hmm, dann sag ich es einfach mal frei heraus.


Das du zu jung bist und es nicht kapierst.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, dann sag ich es einfach mal frei heraus.
> 
> 
> Das du zu jung bist und es nicht kapierst.



dann erklär mirs doch^^


----------



## Kangrim (28. Juni 2009)

Ich fand NGE durchaus gut. Hat mich sehr mitgesrissen. Aber das Ende war echt der mieseste crap den ich jeh gesehen hab. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ein sehr guter Anime.^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dann erklär mirs doch^^


Schon zu lange nicht mehr gesehen als das ich alles noch wüsste aber es war genial.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Schon zu lange nicht mehr gesehen als das ich alles noch wüsste aber es war genial.




ajo wie schon gesagt, die meisten scheinen was großes dahinter gesehen zu haben und priesen den anime mehr als der tatsächlich wert ist, obwohl auch keiner genau sagen was denn nu an dem so genial war xD


mag sein dass gewisse inhalte recht gut waren, jedoch ist kein anime genial der kein ende hat un einen dumm sterben lässt

und die letzten folgen wurden meiner erinnerung nach einfach nur zugestopft weil die zeit wohl nicht mehr ausgereicht hat, deswegen ham sie ja nen movie mit nem vernünftigen ende nachgeliefert..aber ich spreche nur von den serien un nicht von den film


----------



## Kangrim (28. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ajo wie schon gesagt, die meisten scheinen was großes dahinter gesehen zu haben und priesen den anime mehr als der tatsächlich wert ist, obwohl auch keiner genau sagen was denn nu an dem so genial war xD
> 
> 
> mag sein dass gewisse inhalte recht gut waren, jedoch ist kein anime genial der kein ende hat un einen dumm sterben lässt
> ...


Genial kann jeder selbst bezeichnen. Ich fand ihn genial. Das man es nicht beschreiben kann nennt man dann wohl auch unbeschreiblich.^^
Du kannst nicht für die allgemeinheit sagen, das er schlecht ist.
Wie die Onkelz schon singen:
Du bist nicht ich wie kannst du für mich reden?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APMKzGgYehk...player_embedded


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Genial kann jeder selbst bezeichnen. Ich fand ihn genial. Das man es nicht beschreiben kann nennt man dann wohl auch unbeschreiblich.^^
> Du kannst nicht für die allgemeinheit sagen, das er schlecht ist.
> Wie die Onkelz schon singen:
> Du bist nicht ich wie kannst du für mich reden?
> ...



also 1. verachte ich onkelz wie die pest^^

und 2. spreche ich nicht von der allgemeinheit, ist alles einfach nur meine bescheidene meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich habe nur keine lust ständig hinter jedem satz "meiner meinung nach" zu schreiben...so sehr distanziern muss man sich ja auch nicht^^


----------



## Kangrim (28. Juni 2009)

Erstens tut überhaupt nichts zur sache und 2 ist es dann doof sowas wie





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> priesen den anime mehr als der tatsächlich wert ist



zu schreiben weil das jeder für sich selbst doch sehr gut entscheiden kann wie gut er den Anime findet.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

was hat dann dein lied da zur sache gemacht?...hats irgendwie inhaltlich grad zum comment gepasst? kA..trotzdem verachte ich onkelz und werde mir das lied mit sicherheit nicht anhören^^

ok nochmal für dich: "meiner meinung nach priesen die meisten leute den anime mehr als der tatsächlich meiner meinung nach wert ist" ist das ok so ;D


außerdem kann jeder alles für sich selbst entscheiden, da ist dann jegliche diskussion unnötig oder nich? dann braucht man sich ja garnich anhören was ein anderer schlecht fand, schließlich entscheidet sowieso jeder für sich selbst

du verstehst die sache wahrscheinlich etwas falsch mit dem "jeder für sich selbst entscheiden" anscheinend wird dieser satz oft dazu missbraucht um schlechte kritiken verpuffen zu lassen

immerhin wenn du findest dass ich für die allgemeinheit gesprochen habe, wie stehts dann mit jemanden aus der hinterrücks sagt, dass der anime genial ist und jeder der ihn nicht genial fand einfach zu jung ist um ihn zu verstehen?..hier wurde natürlich nichts bezüglich "jeder hat seine meinung" erwähnt


also echt mal, der thread ist echt´n zustand ....wenn man mal nicht nur spoiler und schwarze balken sieht, dann sowas..xD


----------



## Kangrim (28. Juni 2009)

Vieleicht ist er ja der Meinung, das man ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben muss um zu verstehen was den Anime denn so gut macht. Klar wenn ich jetzt einen 14 Jährigen davor setzen würde, würde der nicht verstehen warum die Hauptperson sich nicht einfach in diesen mächtigen Roboter setzt und alle Feinde niederballert sondern stattdessen in seinem Zimmer hockt und über das was er tut nachdenkt. 




Zu dem thema eigene Meinung. Na klar kann man diskutieren. Aber der sinn einer Diskusion ist es andere von seiner Meinung zu überzeugen und das mithilfe von begründungen. Wenn du sagst Der Anime ist überbewertet sieht keiner der anderer Meinung ist einen Grund darin dir zuzustimmen. Hättest du jedoch gesagt "der Anime wird überbewertet, da die Story fehlerhaft ist und dadurch...." hätte es sein können, das sich doch jemand deiner Meinung anschließt, da er diese Punkte vorher nicht beachtet hatte und somit deine Meinung mehr gewicht hat als die der anderen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Dann schreibe ich mal auch mit Großschreibung ;D


Du hast ja im allgemeinen Recht mit der "Diskussionsfrage" nur passt das nicht ganz ins Bild zu dem, was du vorher geschrieben hast. Wie ich schon bereits beschrieben habe, hast du einfach versucht die schlechte Kritik verpuffen zu lassen indem du sagtest, dass es jedem das seine ist, was er vom Anime hält. 
Ich denke es kann auch eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion sein, einfach mal ein dreistes Kommentar abzugeben. Manche verstehen das natürlich nicht und beginnen mit "Mund zu!" Kommentaren, geben unbegründete Gegenmeinungen ab und verlangen dazu auch noch, dass man seine eigene Meinung begründen soll.

Außerdem ist eine eigene Meinung sowieso nicht zwingend ein Grundstein zum diskutiern.

Zum Anime: Wenn der Typ darüber nachdenkt was er tut, anstatt etwas niederzuballern, ist das ja schön und gut, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass es auch in irgend einer Form interessant ist und einen "überwältigenden" Sinn ergibt. Deprimiertes Rumgezickte bedeutet nicht philosophisches Handeln mit tieferen Sinn. Ich denke das versteht auch ein 14 Jähriger. Man könnte näher drauf eingehen, aber bei mir ist des mit diesem Anime auch schon zu lange her^^


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2009)

Einem Anime wie NGE, der in Japan von einer Gruppe japanischer Kritiker, darunter Noburo Ishiguro, zu einer der vier Revolutionen des Animes gekürt wurde und der darüberhinaus in aller Welt als Meisterstück und Revolution des Anime Genre angesehen wird, vorzuhalten er wäre "überbewertet" ist natürlich jederman gutes Recht lässt aber im Vergleich zu den restlichen Stimmen eher vermuten, dass man möglicherweise nicht verstanden hat, was einem NGE zu vermitteln versucht. 

Man kann den Anime mögen oder nicht, schließlich stehen manche mehr auf Popcorn Kino und andere auf Film Noir. Das er jedoch zu den Werken zählt, die nicht nur in Japan ein Bild des intellektuellen Animes prägten und für ein Erwachsenwerden des Animes in den 1990er Jahren stehen, ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## TheGui (28. Juni 2009)

was sind die anderen 3?

als genial kenn ich nurnoch Akira und Ghost in the Shell aus den 80er und 90ern


----------



## Sin (28. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einem Anime wie NGE, der in Japan von einer Gruppe japanischer Kritiker, darunter Noburo Ishiguro, zu einer der vier Revolutionen des Animes gekürt wurde und der darüberhinaus in aller Welt als Meisterstück und Revolution des Anime Genre angesehen wird, vorzuhalten er wäre "überbewertet" ist natürlich jederman gutes Recht lässt aber im Vergleich zu den restlichen Stimmen eher vermuten, dass man möglicherweise nicht verstanden hat, was einem NGE zu vermitteln versucht.
> 
> Man kann den Anime mögen oder nicht, schließlich stehen manche mehr auf Popcorn Kino und andere auf Film Noir. Das er jedoch zu den Werken zählt, die nicht nur in Japan ein Bild des intellektuellen Animes prägten und für ein Erwachsenwerden des Animes in den 1990er Jahren stehen, ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.




NGE gehört definitiv zu den besseren Anime, schon allein durch die tiefe der Story und vor allem durch den Religiösen Aspekt (Engel, Adam, Lilith, etc) 

btw, gerade bei stöbern gefunden: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5eybx_to...mz=706c61796572


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2009)

gut dann bestell ch mir mal NGE bei amazon jetzt bin ich neugierig


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut dann bestell ch mir mal NGE bei amazon jetzt bin ich neugierig


Ich muss mir das auch mal anschauen.

btw. Akira finde ich ein toller Anime. Ich habe den vor ein paar Jahren mal gesehen, aber ich glaube bald werde ich ihn mir kaufen.


----------



## TheGui (28. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5eybx_to...mz=706c61796572


Is das ne Unterschwellige Programmierung auf einen bevorstehenden Massensuizid? xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einem Anime wie NGE, der in Japan von einer Gruppe japanischer Kritiker, darunter Noburo Ishiguro, zu einer der vier Revolutionen des Animes gekürt wurde und der darüberhinaus in aller Welt als Meisterstück und Revolution des Anime Genre angesehen wird, vorzuhalten er wäre "überbewertet" ist natürlich jederman gutes Recht lässt aber im Vergleich zu den restlichen Stimmen eher vermuten, dass man möglicherweise nicht verstanden hat, was einem NGE zu vermitteln versucht.
> 
> Man kann den Anime mögen oder nicht, schließlich stehen manche mehr auf Popcorn Kino und andere auf Film Noir. Das er jedoch zu den Werken zählt, die nicht nur in Japan ein Bild des intellektuellen Animes prägten und für ein Erwachsenwerden des Animes in den 1990er Jahren stehen, ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.



"Intellektueller Anime"...Naja, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist das einfach nur ein Versuch um sich als Animefan mit seinem Hobby kulturell auf eine höhere Ebene zu stellen..und Japan steht nunmal für Animes, da liegt es doch nahe, dass "japanische" Kritiker in einem Werk aus ihrem Lande etwas philosophisches sehen und der Anime nur durch die Verkörperung von Sagen und Gottheiten in jeweiligen Charakteren und Ereignissen und die Thematik mit "Mensch und Maschine" als ein "Meisterwerk" durchkommen konnte. Die westlichen Animefans haben natürlich soetwas "Erwachsenes" wie NGE noch nie bis dato gesehen, und das war der Punkt für sie damit zu zeigen, dass ihr Hobby eben nicht kindisch sei.

Das allerdings für einen Laien einfach nur unzugänglich ist und nicht mehr als "Mittelmäßige Unterhaltung" bietet, da einfach nur jede Folge ein Engel nach dem anderen durch typische Mecha Kämpfe das Zeitliche segnen müssen, und die progonisten mit psyschischen Problemen kämpfen dürfen, bereits ab der Mitte der Serie musste ich mich nurnoch "zwingen" zu schauen. Da bei mir in keinem Punkt das Gefühl ausging "Ah! Das kenn ich doch aus einer Sage!" oder mich irgendetwas zum Nachdenken angeregt hat.
Und ich bezweifel es doch sehr, dass die meisten hier in "Deutschland" irgendetwas davon verstanden haben, deswegen sag ich ja.."Nachplappern um schlau zu wirken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Denn irgendwo Unterhaltsam war er ja und weil ich so wenig verstanden habe, muss der ja voll gut sein...Wenn es denn überhaupt etwas zu verstehen gibt..denn wie gesagt..das Ende der Serie war einfach nur "Crap"


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2009)

Mich würde immer noch dein Alter interessieren.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mich würde immer noch dein Alter interessieren.



ich bin 53 und ein CSU politiker xD


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "Intellektueller Anime"...Naja, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist das einfach nur ein Versuch um sich als Animefan mit seinem Hobby kulturell auf eine höhere Ebene zu stellen..und Japan steht nunmal für Animes, da liegt es doch nahe, dass "japanische" Kritiker in einem Werk aus ihrem Lande etwas philosophisches sehen und der Anime nur durch die Verkörperung von Sagen und Gottheiten in jeweiligen Charakteren und Ereignissen und die Thematik mit "Mensch und Maschine" als ein "Meisterwerk" durchkommen konnte. Die westlichen Animefans haben natürlich soetwas "Erwachsenes" wie NGE noch nie bis dato gesehen, und das war der Punkt für sie damit zu zeigen, dass ihr Hobby eben nicht kindisch sei.
> 
> Das allerdings für einen Laien einfach nur unzugänglich ist und nicht mehr als "Mittelmäßige Unterhaltung" bietet, da einfach nur jede Folge ein Engel nach dem anderen durch typische Mecha Kämpfe das Zeitliche segnen müssen, und die progonisten mit psyschischen Problemen kämpfen dürfen, bereits ab der Mitte der Serie musste ich mich nurnoch "zwingen" zu schauen. Da bei mir in keinem Punkt das Gefühl ausging "Ah! Das kenn ich doch aus einer Sage!" oder mich irgendetwas zum Nachdenken angeregt hat.
> Und ich bezweifel es doch sehr, dass die meisten hier in "Deutschland" irgendetwas davon verstanden haben, deswegen sag ich ja.."Nachplappern um schlau zu wirken"
> ...



Das ende ist zugegebener massen schwer zu verstehen, aus diesem Grund gab es ja auch die beiden Filme. Viele Fans waren damals wegen dem ende frustriert.


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

oh man was hab ich nur angerichtet ^^" ... *hust* Also zumindest das NGE Opening ist toll. 
Also .. ich nehme natürlich meine meinung nicht zurück das ich NGE Etwas overhyped finde. Aber naja .. Weiss nicht. Vil. werd ich es mir auch mal richtig anguggen .. ich habs gesehen wo ich etwas jünger war. Vil hab ich es echt nicht gecheckt ^^"...  

Welcher Ältere Anime(Movie) Sehenswert ist ist AKIRA ! ..  den find ich ziemlich geil =D


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> oh man was hab ich nur angerichtet ^^" ... *hust* Also zumindest das NGE Opening ist toll.
> Also .. ich nehme natürlich meine meinung nicht zurück das ich NGE Etwas overhyped finde. Aber naja .. Weiss nicht. Vil. werd ich es mir auch mal richtig anguggen .. ich habs gesehen wo ich etwas jünger war. Vil hab ich es echt nicht gecheckt ^^"...
> 
> Welcher Ältere Anime(Movie) Sehenswert ist ist AKIRA ! ..  den find ich ziemlich geil =D



Hmm geht, find Akira nicht ganz so toll, aber genau wie bei NGE ist es natürlich geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum so viele MD Geist gut finden... hab den einmal gesehen und fand den irgendwie... naja, schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche filme ich wirklich empfehlen kann sind alle von Hayao Miyazaki.

Castle in the sky
Nausicaä im Tal der Winde
Prinzessin Mononoke
Das wandelnde Schloss
Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland 
Mein Nachbar Totoro 
kikis kleiner Lieferservice
Die letzten Glühwürmchen (oder war es das letzte Glühwürmchen?)
usw.

Richtig tolle filme und immer eine schöne Story dabei.


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

M.D Geist ist so Schrottig XD aber ich hab ihn im regal stehen weil : 

DVD's Teil 1 und 2 für 5€ vom Flohmarkt gekauft
Der scheiss so Trashig ist, das man den als Example für Schlechte Animes einfach im Archiv haben muss.

EDIT:  Bei "Die Letzen Glühwürmchen" Habe ich geweint. Ehrlich. Nagut ich hab auch bei Full Metal Alchemist geheult XD .. als Kerl! ..


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Gerade noch in meinen Archieven gefunden:

Wedding Peach Staffel 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöne verarschung von Sailormoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Plastic Little
Agent Aika
Reccord of Lodos War
Alles noch Original VHS 
Und natürlich Tenchi Muyo <--- einfach nur geil die Serie wobei ich Tenchi Muyo universe n bisl besser find.


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Gerade noch in meinen Archieven gefunden:
> 
> Wedding Peach Staffel 1
> 
> ...





Wedding Peach ist .. Najaa xD ... Das Neuere Wedding Peach ist irgendwie Sexy ^^
Agent Aika hab ich im Regal stehen .. weil .. ECHIIII °__° 
Reccord of Lodos War ist Kult. Punkt.
Tenchi Muyo wollt ich guggen .. aber keine motivation gehabt ~,~"

und mir fällt ein das ich nicht nur bei "Die Letzen Glühwürmchen" und "Full Metal Alchemist" geheult habe, Sondern auch beinahe bei Death Note ! XD Ich brauch auch garnicht erst sagen wieso ! . jeder kann es sich denken.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> Nagut ich hab auch bei Full Metal Alchemist geheult XD .. als Kerl! ..



Na und ... ich fand das Ende von FMA auch sehr emotional. Ne Freundin von mir hat da auch Rotz und Wasser geheult ... da sieht man doch nur wie sehr einen die Geschichte bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Tenchi Muyo kann ich dir wahrlich nur ans Gerz legen. Allein Ryo Ohki, ein kleiner Hase der andauernd Karotten frisst und sich in ein Schiff verwandelt und miaut....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U30LKRSq0HQ...feature=related aber ton bitte ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

Das Ende an sich fand ich nicht so Traurig. vorallem wenn man den Film danach guggt.
ich hab geheult alllls ..


*ACHTUNG - Full Metal Alchemist Spoiler (Gilt auch für die Neue Staffel)*


Spoiler



Mace Huegs von Envy gekillt wurde.. GOTT die beerdigung ...


AAAAAAHG T__T


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> ich hab geheult alllls ..



Hmm okay, die Szene fand ich zwar nicht so schlimm ... aber naja, passsiert halt.
 Man man man... so langsam weiss ich nimmer ob ich mir Bleach noch bis zum Ende anschauen werde ... das Ichigo immer so vermöbelt wird und dann wie Phönix aus der Asche alles bämt ist iwie. komisch ...


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

Genau darum gugg ich mir Bleach irgendwie auch nicht an XD Nicht nur das es irsinnig viele episoden kriegt... Nein, Der char ist ein stehauf männchen T_T ... da lob ich mir lieber helfen wie "Spike Spiegel" aus Cowboy bebop. Helden die verletzlich sind.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> da lob ich mir lieber helfen wie "Spike Spiegel" aus Cowboy bebop. Helden die verletzlich sind.



Joa ... hab heute erst überlegt ob ich mir die DvDs net mal kaufe. Ich fand den Anime echt genial, abends immer vorm Fernseher gehockt als das noch lief. Da stimmte sogar die deutsche Synchro ...


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

Die Syncro ist sehr gut für ne deutsche dub. Es gibt viele gute Deutsche dubs .. nur Manche leute sind einfach zu blind oder zu eingebildet ^^" oder Wollen wichtig klingen mit sätzen alá "Ich schau animes nur auf japanisch ! da stimmen die Stimmen ! " .. Habt ihr schonmal Dragon Ball Z geguggt ? auf Japanisch ?  Son Goku klingt wie ein Eunuch ! ... da lobe ich mir Tommy Morgenstern ^^". 

oder die One Piece Syncro find ich nicht all zu schlecht. Naruto ist komplett fürn Hoden aber .. wer mag schon naruto ^^" ...


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2009)

Cowboy Bebop ist einfach kult. Genial. Super. Immer wieder geil.

Wolf's Rain fand ich auch sehr sehr gut. Leider hatte es ein paar Folgen die einfach nochmal von jedem alles gezeigt hat was man schon alles gesehen hatte. Das hat mich schon sehr gestört.

Über Hellsing muss ich ja kaum was sagen, dass weis jeder das es super ist.



Gestern 100% Strawberry 18 gelesen. Die Story wird ja echt immer besser und es leuft endlich auf das grosse Finale zu. Bin ja so gespannt.


Ach ja, Naruto ist genial. Lies den Manga.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute ich bräuchte da mal hilfe.
Ich hab früher mal auf Viva (kann auch MTV gewesen sein :/ )  Einen Anime gesehen, wo eine Agentin oderso nach Androiden gesucht hat. Diese waren durch eine Nummer auf ihrem meist recht prächtigen Hinterteil gekennzeichnet, was zu tollen ecchi Szenen geführt hat.^^ Der Charakter hat mich irgendwie ein bisschen an Noir erinnert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Aika vll??

aber androiden hmm ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Dreyriel (29. Juni 2009)

Du meinst da sicherlich Armitage, jedenfalls würde es ziehmlich gut auf deine Beschreibung passen. Einer der Klassiker schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armitage_III




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "Intellektueller Anime"...Naja, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist das einfach nur ein Versuch um sich als Animefan mit seinem Hobby kulturell auf eine höhere Ebene zu stellen..und Japan steht nunmal für Animes, da liegt es doch nahe, dass "japanische" Kritiker in einem Werk aus ihrem Lande etwas philosophisches sehen und der Anime nur durch die Verkörperung von Sagen und Gottheiten in jeweiligen Charakteren und Ereignissen und die Thematik mit "Mensch und Maschine" als ein "Meisterwerk" durchkommen konnte. Die westlichen Animefans haben natürlich soetwas "Erwachsenes" wie NGE noch nie bis dato gesehen, und das war der Punkt für sie damit zu zeigen, dass ihr Hobby eben nicht kindisch sei.



Du sagst es ja schon im ersten Satz: Deiner Meinung nach....

Meiner Meinung nach und deine Beiträge zum Thema bestätigen mich dort, hast du den Sinn von NGE wirklich nicht verstanden und versucht das Konzept der alltäglichen Massenware von Animes mit mangelnder Charaktertiefe, Standard-Weltuntergangsszenarie und übertriebende Effektedarstellung auf NGE zu übertragen und, weil es im Anime größtenteils fehlt bzw. nicht in das 0815-Schema passt, als überbewertet zu bezeichnen. NGE im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Anime fordert den Zuschauer zum mitdenken auf, wer die erste Hälfte der Serie noch an den Einheitsbrei japanischer Massenware geglaubt hat und ein typisches Mensch-Mecha Drama sah, der wurde in den späteren Episoden eines Besseren belehrt, vorausgesetzt er ist bis dahin an der Stange geblieben. Und dein Hinweis "Mensch und Maschine" beweist mir, dass du es nicht geblieben bist.

Desweiteren stelle ich mich wohl kaum auf eine höhere kulturelle Ebene, wenn ich einem Aspekt dieses Hobbys eine größere Tragweite zugestehe. Ich behaupte schließlich nicht, dass Anime generell intellektuell wäre, Digimon und Konsorten sprechen da ihre ganz eigene komerzielle Sprache. 
Und wer vergleicht heute bitte Beethovens Neunte mit aktuellen Hits aus den Charts, nur weil Beides Musik ist? Ebenso wie Beethoven hat NGE nachfolgende Generationen von Musikern/Anime Studios maßgeblich beeinflusst.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Das allerdings für einen Laien einfach nur unzugänglich ist und nicht mehr als "Mittelmäßige Unterhaltung" bietet, da einfach nur jede Folge ein Engel nach dem anderen durch typische Mecha Kämpfe das Zeitliche segnen müssen, und die progonisten mit psyschischen Problemen kämpfen dürfen, bereits ab der Mitte der Serie musste ich mich nurnoch "zwingen" zu schauen. Da bei mir in keinem Punkt das Gefühl ausging "Ah! Das kenn ich doch aus einer Sage!" oder mich irgendetwas zum Nachdenken angeregt hat.
> Und ich bezweifel es doch sehr, dass die meisten hier in "Deutschland" irgendetwas davon verstanden haben, deswegen sag ich ja.."Nachplappern um schlau zu wirken"
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch Laie und ich habe diese "mittelmäßige Unterhaltung" wie du sie nennst sehr genossen und soviele Hinweise und Referenzen zu philosphischen und ethischen Grundaspekten der Gesellschaft gesehen, dass du offenbar geschlafen oder es einfach nicht verstanden hast. Und du solltest nicht, von deiner offenbaren Unzulänglichkeit hinter die Fassade von NGE blicken zu können, auf den Großteil der deutschen Zuschauer zu schließen. Sonst wirkt das nämlich so wie "Plappern um kontrovers zu wirken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich war vom Ende NGEs nicht wirklich enttäuscht, die Movies End of Evangelion & Rebirth haben das Ende tatsächlich so umgeschrieben um es einer breiteren Masse von Zuschauern zugänglich zu machen. Die Psychoanalyse von Shinji gerade am Schluß, mit den verstörenden Bildschnippseln und minutenlangen Standbildern mag kontrovers diskutiert werden, aber es einfach als Crap zu bezeichen zeigt einfach nur, dass du dich in Zukunft besser mit Einheitsbrei zufrieden geben solltest, da du offenbar keinen Sinn für "klassische Musik" hast.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben Nox. Kann ich nur zustimmen.


Man könnte NGE zum Besispiel auch mit dem ersten Teil von Matrix vergleichen. Denn auch Matrix war damals (und auch heute noch) sehr kompliziert und sehr viele (darunter auch ich) mussten den Film mindestens 2 Mal sehen bis sie ihn auch wirklich kapiert haben. Das gleiche gilt für NGE. Es sind etwas viele Eindrücke, Sories, Gefühle und Hintergründe um das alles mit nur einem Mal durschauen wirklich aufnehmen zu können.


Bei mir ist es auch heute noch so das ich bei gewissen Filmen die ich schon oft gesehen habe immer mal wieder einen AHA-Effekt habe weil man gewisse Dinge erst versteht wenn man älter ist oder es selbst erlebt hat.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Dreyriel schrieb:


> Du meinst da sicherlich Armitage, jedenfalls würde es ziehmlich gut auf deine Beschreibung passen. Einer der Klassiker schlechthin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke aber ich glaub das war es nicht.
Ich kann mich auch nichtmehr an viel erinnern außer einer Szene in der Dusche und halt die Nummern auf den Hintern.^^


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Danke aber ich glaub das war es nicht.
> Ich kann mich auch nichtmehr an viel erinnern außer einer Szene in der Dusche und halt die Nummern auf den Hintern.^^




meinst du Najica ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich bräuchte da mal hilfe.
> Ich hab früher mal auf Viva (kann auch MTV gewesen sein :/ )  Einen Anime gesehen, wo eine Agentin oderso nach Androiden gesucht hat. Diese waren durch eine Nummer auf ihrem meist recht prächtigen Hinterteil gekennzeichnet, was zu tollen ecchi Szenen geführt hat.^^ Der Charakter hat mich irgendwie ein bisschen an Noir erinnert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.



Hmm war das eine Serie oder ein Film?


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> meinst du Najica ?



Kommt mir bekannt vor das könnte es sein. Ich werd mal nachschauen.

@Sin  Es war eine Serie


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja schon im ersten Satz: Deiner Meinung nach....
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach und deine Beiträge zum Thema bestätigen mich dort, hast du den Sinn von NGE wirklich nicht verstanden und versucht das Konzept der alltäglichen Massenware von Animes mit mangelnder Charaktertiefe, Standard-Weltuntergangsszenarie und übertriebende Effektedarstellung auf NGE zu übertragen und, weil es im Anime größtenteils fehlt bzw. nicht in das 0815-Schema passt, als überbewertet zu bezeichnen. NGE im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Anime fordert den Zuschauer zum mitdenken auf, wer die erste Hälfte der Serie noch an den Einheitsbrei japanischer Massenware geglaubt hat und ein typisches Mensch-Mecha Drama sah, der wurde in den späteren Episoden eines Besseren belehrt, vorausgesetzt er ist bis dahin an der Stange geblieben. Und dein Hinweis "Mensch und Maschine" beweist mir, dass du es nicht geblieben bist.
> 
> ...




Ich habe ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt bei NGE nurnoch gähnen müssen, weil mich die persönlichkeitsgestörten Charaktere einfach nicht beeindrucken wollten...Ich frage mich ehrlich, was denn so schwer daran zu verstehen ist, dass mir dieser Psychokram einfach nicht liegt und ich den Anime für absolut überbewertet und langweilig halte....Ja ich habe nix verstanden, deswegen habe ich keine Ahnung wovon ich rede...Was ein Klassiker

"Philsosophische und ethische Grundaspekte der Gesellschaft" mit geisteskranken Anime-Charakteren und einem fiktionalen Setting. Wer da irgendwelche Referenzen drauß zieht, muss schon übertrieben "Interpretativ" sein. Nur weil man auf Psyche und Mentalität eines Charakters eingeht, bedeutet dass noch nicht, dass es etwas großartiges und interessantes, belehrendes mit tiefen Sinn für erwachsene "Intellektuelle" ist..Ich sah einfach nur rumzappelnde Kinder mit schwieriger Vergangenheit und Gegenwart und Robotern die sich auf ihre Psyche eingestellt haben, ein paar Intrigen, ein paar psycho Bilder und jede Folge nen neuen Englel mit ner neuen "Special-Attack"....ist mir um genial zu sein, zu viel  dahergegriffen.


NGE mag viele Animes beeinflusst haben, aber zum Glück nicht in die selbe Richtung wie NGE selbst, sonst wäre ich mit sicherheit kein Animefan geworden, wenn ich mir nur kranke Menschen in einer kranken Welt in einer kranken Darstellung von kranken Ereignissen anschauen dürfte.

Naja... NGE ist für mich nicht genial sondern einfach nur Geschmackssache


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> NGE mag viele Animes beeinflusst haben, aber zum Glück nicht in die selbe Richtung wie NGE selbst, sonst wäre ich mit sicherheit kein Animefan geworden, wenn ich mir nur kranke Menschen in einer kranken Welt in einer kranken Darstellung von kranken Ereignissen anschauen dürfte.




Hört sich auch wie Soul Eater an. Ich liebe Soul Eater.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hört sich auch wie Soul Eater an. Ich liebe Soul Eater.^^


kranke menschen kranke ereignisse da gibts doch diesen einen total kranken anime mit dem jungen dem ein Roboter ausm Kopf wächst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kranke menschen kranke ereignisse da gibts doch diesen einen total kranken anime mit dem jungen dem ein Roboter ausm Kopf wächst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FLCL^^
Hab mich noch nicht getraut den zu schauen.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> FLCL^^
> Hab mich noch nicht getraut den zu schauen.^^


jap vor dem habich iwie angst >.<


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jap vor dem habich iwie angst >.<



Und ich dachte ich bin der einzige der Angst davor hat sich einen bescheuerten Anime anzuschauen xD


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt die erste Folge gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Ich habe ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt bei NGE nurnoch gähnen müssen, weil mich die persönlichkeitsgestörten Charaktere einfach nicht beeindrucken wollten...Ich frage mich ehrlich, was denn so schwer daran zu verstehen ist, dass mir dieser Psychokram einfach nicht liegt und ich den Anime für absolut überbewertet und langweilig halte....Ja ich habe nix verstanden, deswegen habe ich keine Ahnung wovon ich rede...Was ein Klassiker



Gut, damit kann ich leben. Du konntest oder wolltest, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dem Anime NGE nichts abgewinnen, da dich "Psychokram" nicht interessiert. Kein Problem, So what, Nema Problema, Wenn'd moagsch't.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "Philsosophische und ethische Grundaspekte der Gesellschaft" mit geisteskranken Anime-Charakteren und einem fiktionalen Setting. Wer da irgendwelche Referenzen drauß zieht, muss schon übertrieben "Interpretativ" sein. Nur weil man auf Psyche und Mentalität eines Charakters eingeht, bedeutet dass noch nicht, dass es etwas großartiges und interessantes, belehrendes mit tiefen Sinn für erwachsene "Intellektuelle" ist..Ich sah einfach nur rumzappelnde Kinder mit schwieriger Vergangenheit und Gegenwart und Robotern die sich auf ihre Psyche eingestellt haben, ein paar Intrigen, ein paar psycho Bilder und jede Folge nen neuen Englel mit ner neuen "Special-Attack"....ist mir um genial zu sein, zu viel  dahergegriffen.



Und schon wieder, was du siehst oder eben nicht, hängt mit deiner persönlichen Auffassungsgabe zusammen. Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe dir irgendwelche Hintergrundfakten oder Erklärungen zu liefern. Wenn du jetzt völlig subjektiv Dinge in einem Anime nicht zu finden glaubst, heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass sie auch wirklich fehlen. Dem Anime wurde von allen Seiten Referenzcharakter in seinem Genre zugesprochen und jetzt will mir eine Person erzählen, sie sieht all das nicht, was die Serie so berühmt gemacht hat? Fein, die Person ist dann dazu offenbar nicht in der Lage. 
Deine Kommentare zum Anime beweisen mir, dass du dich in keinster Weise mit dem Stoff auseinandergesetzt hast. Wie gesagt, es ist nicht meine Aufgabe deinen Horizont zu erweiteren, vor allem nicht, wenn die Person sich dagegen sträubt. 





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> NGE mag viele Animes beeinflusst haben, aber zum Glück nicht in die selbe Richtung wie NGE selbst, sonst wäre ich mit sicherheit kein Animefan geworden, wenn ich mir nur kranke Menschen in einer kranken Welt in einer kranken Darstellung von kranken Ereignissen anschauen dürfte.
> 
> Naja... NGE ist für mich nicht genial sondern einfach nur Geschmackssache



Kannst du mir erklären was diese Trotzreaktion soll? NGE hat, genau wie GitS, einfach ein Genre neu wiederbelebt und frische Tendenzen weiterentwickelt. Ob Dir das jetzt passt oder nicht. Aber wir kommen hier nicht weiter, du willst in NGE nichts Besonderes sehen, ich habe nicht das Interesse dich dazu zu zwingen. Deine Beiträge zumindest strotzen nur so von Verallgemeinerungen und trivialer Gleichmacherei im Bezug auf die NGE Thematik. 

Meinethalben können wir das Thema sein lassen...


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Was ist GitS?


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was ist GitS?



Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ghost in the Shell



Richtig. GitS ist auch sonn Fall für sich. Der erste film war genial , der zweite war gut. Stand Alone Complex, sprich die serie .. war mir zu .. Nääääh. Keine ahnung .. Mag sein das ich nicht der intelligenz bolzen bin der über die tiefe und dem sinn eines animes diskutiere und herumphilosophiere.  obwohl ich sagen muss das mir Cyberpunk Szenarien schon irgendwie liegen ~ 

Aber lass uns bitte nicht in einen "NGE Diskusions" Fred umpolarisieren .. gibt genug diskusionen die ohnehin auf das selbe hinauslaufen. Overrated heisst ja nicht gleich schlecht. Death Note is auch übelst Overrated... geht mal auf ne Con. irgend eine. 40000 Schlechte "L" Cosplayer , und weiter 500000 Beyond Birthday cosplayer. Meistens sogar weibliche. Aber Death Note finde ich wiederrum gut bis sehr gut ^^.
Weil die spannung die beim Katz und Mausspiel erzeugt wird einfach manchmal unglaublich groß wird ... Naja bis .. Denkt euch den Rest xD

EDIT: Falls sich nun wer fragt "Moment .. wer war Beyond Birthday?" BB war nicht im anime vorgekommen sondern in einem der Novels. kurz gesagt - Sieht aus wie L nur mit blutverschmierter Kleidung. Bzw Erdbeer Marmelade. ist dann Definitions sache.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und schon wieder, was du siehst oder eben nicht, hängt mit deiner persönlichen Auffassungsgabe zusammen. Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe dir irgendwelche Hintergrundfakten oder Erklärungen zu liefern. Wenn du jetzt völlig subjektiv Dinge in einem Anime nicht zu finden glaubst, heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass sie auch wirklich fehlen. Dem Anime wurde von allen Seiten Referenzcharakter in seinem Genre zugesprochen und jetzt will mir eine Person erzählen, sie sieht all das nicht, was die Serie so berühmt gemacht hat? Fein, die Person ist dann dazu offenbar nicht in der Lage.
> Deine Kommentare zum Anime beweisen mir, dass du dich in keinster Weise mit dem Stoff auseinandergesetzt hast. Wie gesagt, es ist nicht meine Aufgabe deinen Horizont zu erweiteren, vor allem nicht, wenn die Person sich dagegen sträubt.



Ich stäube mich dagegen? Oh nein sry, weil es ja soooviele sagen der ist genial ist der das natürlich, ich bin jetzt eines besseren belehrt worden....

Nicht in der Lage Dinge zu sehen, die diesen Anime so berüht gemacht haben...Jo...ich habe eben woanders Dinge gesehen, die diesen Anime berüht gemacht haben..diese anderen Dinge die du meinst...naja habe keine Lust mich zu wiederholen und du hast scheinbar keine Lust mir zu sagen wo denn nun im Anime die große Genialität steckt, sondern redest nur von "alle sagen der wäre genial!"

"Horizont erweitern" Tjo, das ist widermal so´n Punkt...Ich sehe Animes als pures Unterhaltungsmedium und geniale Unterhaltung ist für mich, wenn mich ein Anime emotional berührt und NGE hat es bei mir bei weitem nicht geschafft und ich habe recht wenig Lust auf pseudointellektuelles gehabe, wer in diesem Anime was anderes sieht, von mir aus, aber ich denke "wiederholung....lese vorheriges"



Noxiel schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären was diese Trotzreaktion soll? NGE hat, genau wie GitS, einfach ein Genre neu wiederbelebt und frische Tendenzen weiterentwickelt. Ob Dir das jetzt passt oder nicht. Aber wir kommen hier nicht weiter, du willst in NGE nichts Besonderes sehen, ich habe nicht das Interesse dich dazu zu zwingen. Deine Beiträge zumindest strotzen nur so von Verallgemeinerungen und trivialer Gleichmacherei im Bezug auf die NGE Thematik.
> 
> Meinethalben können wir das Thema sein lassen...



Ähhh sag mal.....glaubste ich bin irgend ein bezahlter Animekritiker?..Ich schrei einfach nach Laune herraus und mache mir keine Gedanken drum, ob ich irgendie eine Trotzreaktion abgegeben habe..Immerhin bleib ich einfach mal dreist bei meiner Meinung, schließlich habe ich nur immer das selbe gehört von Leuten die irgendwie versucht haben was überzeugendes dagegenzustellen..:"Du hast es nicht kapiert"...Klasse..überzeugt mich sehr. Ich möchte keinen überzeugen sondern sage einfach das heraus, was ich denke, wenn du damit nicht klar kommst ist das rein dein Problem, erklären willst du mir ja nichts sondern willst mich einfach nur für dumm verkaufen...Naja....



Ich weis garnicht wieso ich mich damit rumärgere diese Texte zu schreiben, ich fand NGE doof und Code Geass viel besser als Mecha Anime, punkt. Thema gegessen


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2009)

woma schon beim Thema cosplay sind, NGE hoffendlich gegessen is (wers nich kapiert selber schuld) und ein Themenwechsel wilkommen erscheint.

Was halltet ihr vom Cosplay? Ich find das irgendwie seltsam, Wiso verkleidet man sich als sein lieblings Char wenn man nicht auch nur annähernd Ähnlichkeit hatt.. nichtmal ein brauchbares Kostüm oder Requisit dabei hatt.

Ich würde mcih nie als ein Char verkleiden wenn ich nicht glaue der Figur gerecht zu werden, wer will schon seine eigenen "Helden" lächerlich machen xD

Da gibt es die lustigen hoffendlich "ironisch" gemeinten Cosplayer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die absolut blinden (meist dicke Amerikaner x_x)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die genialen O_o (meist Asiaten ^_^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Jo, die Japaner haben das am besten drauf. Cosplay sieht bei den deutschen z.B. nur dann gut aus, wenn sie sich selber was einfallen lassen und nicht versuchen etwas zu kopieren (dabei meine ich Kostüme selber herstellen und nicht diesen billigkram aus dem Versand)


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

2010 kommt mein erstes cosplay. Ich freu mich schon drauf, hab aber auch schiss doof auszusehen. Und ja ich hol mir sowas ausm versand weil ich schlecht im schneidern bin xD


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 2010 kommt mein erstes cosplay. Ich freu mich schon drauf, hab aber auch schiss doof auszusehen. Und ja ich hol mir sowas ausm versand weil ich schlecht im schneidern bin xD



Danach darfst du nicht gehen. Die meisten sind bei solchen veranstalltungen sehr tollerant und es kommen nette gespräche auf: Wo hast du das her? Selbst gemacht? Etc.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Hmm naja erstmal mach ich das 2010 mit meinem gekauften. Danach mal sehen ob ich es mal schaffe was zu schneidern xD


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2009)

mach doch sowas wie der gundam typ ^^


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> mach doch sowas wie der gundam typ ^^



Hab keinen karton :/


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir nen 5000€ LCD und nimm den Karton. Den LCD kannste dann mir geben ;D


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen 5000€ LCD und nimm den Karton. Den LCD kannste dann mir geben ;D


hast du denn auch "eine Meeeeeengeeeee Fantasy" ?^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Stör mich nicht, ich befreie gerade den Planeten Zaffgar von den bösen Iglopekks! *In seinen Karton steigt und pew macht*


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> [...]mmerhin bleib ich einfach mal dreist bei meiner Meinung, schließlich habe ich nur immer das selbe gehört von Leuten die irgendwie versucht haben was überzeugendes dagegenzustellen..:"Du hast es nicht kapiert"...Klasse..überzeugt mich sehr. Ich möchte keinen überzeugen sondern sage einfach das heraus, was ich denke, wenn du damit nicht klar kommst ist das rein dein Problem, erklären willst du mir ja nichts sondern willst mich einfach nur für dumm verkaufen...Naja....



Du willst ja nicht überzeugt werden, geschweige Dich für Argumente öffnen, warum sollte ich also anfangen mit Hintergrundinformationen zu glänzen? Für Dich ist NGE ein simpler Mecha Anime mit Pseudospychologiegehabe. Wenn es für dich damit gut ist, soll es mich nicht weiter belasten. 

Auf gut Deutsch: Was schert es die deutsche Eiche, wenn sich die Sau an ihr reibt?


P.S.: Das ist ein Sprichwort, keine Beleidigung.
----------------------
Achja Cosplay ist doll, auch wenn man manches Mal auf den Cons so einige Leutchen findet, die ihr freizüges Cosplay lieber hätten lassen sollen. Na für 2010 ist bei mir auch wieder eines geplant. Da dürfte ich dann mal wieder Zeit haben.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Zufallig 2010 auf der Connichi?^^


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2009)

Seit 2003 bisher jedes Jahr auf der Nichi. ^^


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

Achja .. cosplay +_+ ... ich als dicker klops hab net soviel alternativen xD Meins wird auf einer hamburger lokal con namens "Chisaii" präsentiert. Ich werd wohl wenn ich soweit bin , Heimans Breda aus Full Metal Alchemist cosplayen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auf Großcons hab ich irgendwie keine lust .... tut mir leid das ich nun nen etwas härteren ton anschlage aber es kotzt mich an. Naruto Cosplayer. Viele Schlechte Naruto cosplayerinnen auf JEDER con , JEDEM Fantreffen. Und dann sind da diese (Ich darf das sagen, bin selbst ne fette sau) Klopsigen Sasuke's und Naruto's und und .. Keine ahnung wie die alle heissen. Und dann gehts Los. Wenn Moby Dick und Moby Dick anfangen zu Knutschen. Ich hab nichts gegen lesben spielchen , echt nicht ! Aber Wenn das dann von der Gesammten Gruppe (Bestehend aus anderen weiblichen Naruto Fangirlys die aussehen wie ein teller bunter knete) bejubelt wird. . GOTT ! ...und wenn sie dann noch HOCHZEITEN machen ..Zwischen den anime chars.. Natürlich nur Männliche chars ! dann hört man es von überall hallen .. "YAOOOIIIIII" und "SHONEN AIIIIIIII" ....,...  T____T ... so .. Genug "MI MI MI " gemacht.... 

BTW: Yaoi sind Hentai's mit Schwulen kerlen, die sich aber ansosnten nicht wirklich von normalen 0815 hentai's unterscheiden. Stumpfes Rapen, Tentakel, etc etc etc.  Shonen ai ist die Softcore variante..... und da gibts es nur EINEN der einigermaßen für heteros erträglich ist...


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2009)

Also Naruto, Sailormoon, Dragonball und One Piece Cosplay hält sich zumindest auf der Nichi wieder sehr in Grenzen. Ich finde das sehr angenehm aber bisher waren die schlechten Cosplayer eher die Ausnahme von der Regel. ^^


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

echt? najo jetz isses eh zu spät xD ...und für die Nichi krieg ich weder hotel noch sonstwas XD .. und zelten hab ich keine lust drauf .. ich weiss noch als ein guter freund mitbekommen hat wo einer auf der nichi abgedolcht wurde ... Grundlos.


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> ich weiss noch als ein guter freund mitbekommen hat wo einer auf der nichi abgedolcht wurde ... Grundlos.


er hatt NGE scheiße gefunden!


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

ich meins ernst ^^ es wurde wirklich jemand abgestochen auf der Nichi. oder war das die Animagic °__°" .. aber auf einer von den beiden cons.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> Achja .. cosplay +_+ ... ich als dicker klops hab net soviel alternativen xD Meins wird auf einer hamburger lokal con namens "Chisaii" präsentiert. Ich werd wohl wenn ich soweit bin , Heimans Breda aus Full Metal Alchemist cosplayen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt jetzt? Oo

achja :3 

WARNUNG! Heulthread erkannt!
Whine-Verdachts-Wahrscheinlichkeit (WVW): 36,6%
Am Whine-O-Meter ist das ein kleines Whine-Posting.

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....infinitas.de%2F


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

ja echt jetzt.  ich find gerade die meldung nicht mehr . aber war schon schlimm. die sind an den typen vorbei gegangen und zack .. 3 stiche waren das glaube ich wenn ich mich recht entsinne ... 2 in den bauch und einen in die brust.  :/ 

Naja . BTT: Cosplay finde ich geil. Meine Ex war auch ne cosplayerin .. aber ne gute °w° ....... He He He ...


EDIT : DA DA isset. SOWAS MEINE ICH ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da knutschen dann die "Männlichen" Cosplayerinnen miteinander rum und dann jubeln alle und dann AARARRRRRRGHH ... 


SOWAS .. ist ok X3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

traurig. aber sowas kann leider überall passieren. zum glück sind in deutschland shuriken verboten, das wäre doch mal was :3  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shuriken


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juni 2009)

werden dort eigentlich nur animes  gecosplayed oder auch comics bzw grafik novels?


----------



## Kansie (29. Juni 2009)

^^ war aber ein Messer. Und (ok jetz wirds klischee hat, aber es war es wirklich) ein Albaner. soviel ich weiss. Kann mich auch irren. BTW einmal in meinen oben post guggen .. ich hab da gepostet was ich meinte .. mit BILDERN ! °__°

@tear_jerker: Es kann vorkommen das leute Graphic Novels Cosplayen. ich kenne ein paar Watchmen cosplayer. (ich wollte als rorschach mitmachen, aber ein fetter rorschach sieht scheisse aus).
ansonsten U.S Comics eher weniger. Es sei denn sie sind "Angesagt" Bei den Animexxlern. Kein plan ^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

mhm so en v cosplay wäre auch genial :3 lief der film dazu nicht letztens im fernsehen? remember remember the fith of november :3


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm so en v cosplay wäre auch genial :3 lief der film dazu nicht letztens im fernsehen? remember remember the fith of november :3


jupp, kam vorgestern^^
@ Kansie, mach doch dann den Cort aus Gilead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

Krass. Das ist ne Geile Idee ! .. danke ! .. Aber als erstes kommt Breda aus full metal alchemist und dann der "Heavy Weapons Guy" aus Team Fotress 2. ... evt. auch ein WoW Cosplay.. Ork Warror in T0 rüstung oder so .... da kann ich mein fett besser drinn verstecken XD


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juni 2009)

"man freut sich stets helfen zu können ,Sir " ^^
Ich selbst hab mich mal an Rude aus FF 7(advent children) probiert. ende vom lied war das die glatze schlecht aus sah und das Körpermake up ständig den Anzug beschmiert hat^^ Reno war mir einfach zu blöd


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

^^ kann ich mir vorstellen. glatze steht nicht jedem. aber du kannst viel durch sonnenbrille kaschieren XD


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fatsono-Jutsu ftw!

ich muss gestehen ich liebe Fail-Cosplay das hatt immmer nen großen Unterhaltungswert.!

Dickman .. oder Kid Boo?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USA vs. Japan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



epic!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Misa!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stunning!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg ... also wirklich.

Ich frage mich ehrlich wie man sich in so ein Kostüm zwängen kann und meint, das des dann gut ausschaut o0


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

Also. Die misa die du da gezeigt hast ist eine Japanische Cosplayerin namens Kipi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings weiss jeder das die Japaner die Könige des Photoshops sind. viele bilder von ihr sind hammer geil. Aber zu grunde photogeshopt. 
Natürlich muss man eine gewisse grundschönheit mitbringen, Allerdings ... naja .. wurde hier und da ne MENGE verändert , zähne korigiert und so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

ok diese Coseplay bilder lösen panikattacken, Lachkrämpfe und Angstzustände gleichzeitig bei mir aus bitte hört auf das macht mein herz nimmer lang mit.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

Da hab ich doch auch noch ein Paar von denen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

und jetzt mal ein paar gute (geile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*sabber*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



süss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ui ui ui



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oho



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr einfalsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu guter letzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm iwie. beeindruckt es mich wie "kreativ" so manche Leute sind ... also ich finds genial =P


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm iwie. beeindruckt es mich wie "kreativ" so manche Leute sind ... also ich finds genial =P



Die beiden blonden mädels da oben sind aber recht bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2dGf-Ws5Ig auch n nettes video zum thema cosplay


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hier find ich zu geil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als NGE Fan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Final Fantasy Fan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OMG:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön wenn man denkt, dass man fotografiert wird weil man gut aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich zieh nach Japan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke nicht das du dich als Deutscher, vermute ich mal, ohne sprachkenntnisse durchsetzen kannst. Zumal die japanische Gesellschaft alles andere als Bunt,Spaßig,Lustig ist. Die japaner Leben für ihre arbeit. Der Chef darf dir sogar in den Arsch treten. ohne konsequenzen. Die Masse bestimmt das vorwärtskommen und wenn du nicht zu der masse gehörst wirst du verstoßen.Zumal die Japaner ein unglaublich rassistisches volk sind. Du bist als "Ausländer" nichts wert. Tourist - ja klar !  aber nur um dir das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen. 

und warum glaubst du kommen so unglaublich kreative sachen aus japan ? Warum denkst du ist Tokyo voll mit Kunter bunter werbung bekleistert? Damit du nicht die grauen fassaden sehen kannst. Wenn du nur ein leben führst um zu arbeiten gehst du ein.Auch wenn du mit einer Arbeitswilligen Mentalität aufwächst. Japan hat eine ziemlich hohe selbstmord rate.Weissrussland hat zwar eine höhere aber dennnoch sind sie gut im "Mittelfeld"  Es gibt auf vielen Bahnhöfen auch ein schild ... ich finds gerade nicht per google, ich frage aber nen kolegen der in japan studiert ob er das fotografiert.. auf dem steht  das man sich ab einer bestimmten uhrzeit bitte nicht auf die gleise werfen soll.

und die Selbstmorde haben nicht immer etwas mit dem "Seppuku" zu tun. oder wie wir es kennen unter "Harakiri" sondern haben auch die gleichen motive wie viele von uns die selbstmord begehen. Angst,Frustration,Leistungsdruck,Gesellschaftliche inakzeptanz.

Ja nicht alles ist in Japan toll. Wenn du allerdings nur als Tourist durch Shibuya willst und dich austoben möchtest...Ich halt dich nicht auf xD Ich komm sogar mit ! ...


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

Das da nicht alles so Rosig ist, ist mir klar. Nicht umsonst hat Japan gerade mal einen Ausländeranteil von 2%. 
Dennoch hätte man als Deutscher bessere chancen als ein Amerikaner, der würde wenn er sich als Ami outet 2 meter weiter an der nächsten Straßenecke sehr wahrscheinlich vor die nächste Bahn gestoßen. 

Nicht sonderlich selten sieht man z.B. in diversen Anime auch Deutsche (z.B. Soryu Asuka Langley aus NGE ist eine Deutsche, Amy Mitsuno aus Sailormoon will in Deutschland Studieren, etc)

Aber wenn ich es mir jemals leisten könnte nach Japan zu fliegen um Urlaub zu machen (mehr als 4 Wochen) gibt es so einige Sachen die ich unbedingt live sehen will:

Den Berg Fuji:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Shinto Tempel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Kirschblütenregen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vor allem die Städte Tokyo, Osaka und Hiro shima.
Und ich glaub wenn ich einmal da war (als Tourist) wirste mich da nicht so schnell weg bekommen.


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir auch fest vorgenommen da einmal Urlaub zu machen. Und ich glaube das ich dann immer wieder mal hinfliegen werde.
Die von dir genannten Orte find ich aus sehr interessant. Und die kirschblüten will ich auch unbedingt mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

Ich und meine Freudnin werden auch ganz sicher mal dahin fliegen. Sie will vorallem zur Kirschblütenzeit dahin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Japan find ich auch wunderschön, aber das Essen da schmeckt mir überhaupt nicht. Dabei mag ich normalerweise asiatische Küche, aber Japanisches Essen irgendwie gar nicht. :/


Kleine Frage: Wie hiess eigentlich die Batman-Serie, die früher im Fernsehen lief, die recht düster gemacht war? Von Batman gabs ja recht viel über die Jahre...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Japan find ich auch wunderschön, aber das Essen da schmeckt mir überhaupt nicht. Dabei mag ich normalerweise asiatische Küche, aber Japanisches Essen irgendwie gar nicht. :/
> 
> 
> Kleine Frage: Wie hiess eigentlich die Batman-Serie, die früher im Fernsehen lief, die recht düster gemacht war? Von Batman gabs ja recht viel über die Jahre...


es gab mal Batman Revolution die war eigendlich ganz geil :/


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

xD wenn ich mal in japan bin werd ich in einen Supermarkt gehen müssen und sachen suchen, die es hier auch gibt. Ich bin ein "fast nichts esser". Pommes, Fleisch und Pizza sind meine Grundnahrungsmittel. Nein ich bin nicht dick sondern unterernährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> xD wenn ich mal in japan bin werd ich in einen Supermarkt gehen müssen und sachen suchen, die es hier auch gibt. Ich bin ein "fast nichts esser". Pommes, Fleisch und Pizza sind meine Grundnahrungsmittel. Nein ich bin nicht dick sondern unterernährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


salve leidensgenosse -.-


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Japan find ich auch wunderschön, aber das Essen da schmeckt mir überhaupt nicht. Dabei mag ich normalerweise asiatische Küche, aber Japanisches Essen irgendwie gar nicht. :/


Dass, was wir hier essen, ist asiatische (japanische) Küche auf uns Europäer zugeschnitten.


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

@LoD
Naja ganz so schlimm find ich es nicht nur könnte ich schon ruhig ein bisschen mehr auf den Rippen haben xD


----------



## Medmius (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will ein bisschen japanisch lernen und dann japanische Fernseh-Shows anschauen. Die haben ja immer die lustigsten Einfälle und Spiele.


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm also wenn wir schonmal beim asiatischen Essen sind: Ich würd mal zu gerne auf so nem Thailandischen Markt und die ganze produktpalette hoch und runter. Gebratene Heuschrecken, Fritierte Skorpione/spinnen, Ameisen, etc.. nur dieses halbausgebrütete Entenei könnt ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

Da guckt wohl auch wer zwischendurch Galileo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da guckt wohl auch wer zwischendurch Galileo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher, eine der wenigen Sendungen die man sich noch im deutschen Fernsehen angucken kann. Wobei mitlerweile 70% des Inhaltes wiederholungen sind.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

oder n tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum  thema essen, akufe mir regelmäßig japanische leckereiren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meisten süßigkeiten, kekse oder chips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin nicht der fan von moichi, wird fast für alle süßigkeiten verwendet, bzw ist in japan sehr beliebt, die konsistenz ist wirklich übel ^^ Was icha erb mal emphelen kan, geht in neen asia markt hohlt euch nori, reiseesig udn am besten nishiki reis und amcht selber sushi bzw makis. sehr lecker. Und ich müsst umbedingt mal Sarsi trinken..das haut euch um macht aber süchtig^^

Achja und ich liebe soda süßigkeiten :3 besonders die lutschtbonbons von Kabaya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dass, was wir hier essen, ist asiatische (japanische) Küche auf uns Europäer zugeschnitten.


Das was wir hier essen, kann zT japanische Küche sein, es kann aber genausogut chinesische, thailändische, koreanische, etc Küche sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und richtige Japanische Küche hatt ich auch schon und wie gesagt die mag ich nicht.

Und "Batman Revolution" find ich nicht bei Google o_O schräg...aber das ist dann wohl eh nicht das, was ich meine ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

oder sake :>
reisschnaps


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

mhm meinst du vllt

Batman of the Future  ist aber mit nem neuen batman

oder

The Batman ist aber net so dollle :/


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Dasda mein ich. Kennt das einer oder weiss einer wie das heisst? Da steht nur "Batman: The Animated Series"...ist das der korrekte Name?


Edit: Das heisst tatsächlich so ^^ meint Wikipedia. 1992, man schon 17 Jahre her :O
Kein Wunder kennt das heute niemand mehr :/ dabei war das eine der besten Cartoon-Serien dies je gegeben hat. Jeder, dem The Dark Knight gefällt, der wird die Serie lieben.


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

Oh mein Gott, das ist ja wirklich alt, dass habe ich in meiner Jugend geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Tjo aber vergleichsweise mit den heutigen Action-Serien waren sowohl Zeichenstil als auch Geschichte einfach nur top. Die ganze Atmosphäre war extrem düster und der Charakter kam recht realistisch rüber. Alles was danach kam war einfach nur noch mässig. Würde man die Serie heute wieder auflegen gäbs wohl ne Menge neuer Fans, weil der Kinofilm "The Dark Knight" ja recht gut bei den Leuten angekommen ist und das Düstere darin extrem nahe an diese Serie rankommt.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2009)

Ja die Serie war auch mit Abstand meine Liebste von Batman. Der düstere Zeichenstil, dieses ganze Film-Noir Gefühl, das in der Serie allgegenwärtig war.... einfach toll.

Apropos: Diese Szene aus dem Film...erm Serie ist so genial. Die möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

so .. nun poste ich mal wieder XD war ebend aufn em geburtseltag XD 

Also .. das mit dem Halbausgebrüteten Enten eiern habe ich bei "Bizzarre Food" mit Andrew Zimmern gesehen. in Deutschland auch bekannt unter "Der Alles Esser" . Sehr interesant .Vorallem gabs da ein video aus der japanischen küche , wo manche leute "IHHH" sagen .... ich poste das mal .. denke mal nicht ich werde gebannt dafür.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z84kpr9GIu8

schaut euch das mal an =D das ist aus einer Japanischen sushi stube.
und  NEEIN das ist nicht der lebende fisch der gefressen wird.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

Yeah, die Batman-Serie hab ich auch als Kind gesehen. Gott, ist das lange her.


Ich könnte das Froschfleisch essen wenn mich wohl nicht immer der Kopf anstarren würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

@ Noxiel ....oha geiles video!!! war schon immer großer Batman fan ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

Hey das intro weckt erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wo wir gerade bei alten comic serien sind



:3



Übrigens Oo

JAPANESE SPIDER-MAN TRAILER - MARVEL.COM



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MxGtH-2duM

was ist denn das bitte Oo


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2009)

schade das ich damals nich die reife besessen habe zu kapieren wie cool die Batmanserie gewesen ist ^^

naja.. .wurd ja eh zensiert wo es ging.

Zum Thema in Animes wird Deutschland positiv dargestellt, ist vileicht noch ein Rest aus dem WW2 als Deutschland mit Japan verbündet waren xD

Was nicht heist die Japaner sind Nazis wohlwollend gesonnen.. grade in Black Lagoon wurden sie nur zu gerne mit Blei gefüttert ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> schade das ich damals nich die reife besessen habe zu kapieren wie cool die Batmanserie gewesen ist ^^
> 
> naja.. .wurd ja eh zensiert wo es ging.
> 
> ...



Hellsing ^^


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

Jaja Black Lagoon war schon sehr genial mit den Nazis.^^

Aber ich werd in Japan wenn ich da dann mal Urlaub mache rausstechen wie ein bunter Vogel. 1,93m groß, blond und blauäugig. :O


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jaja Black Lagoon war schon sehr genial mit den Nazis.^^
> 
> Aber ich werd in Japan wenn ich da dann mal Urlaub mache rausstechen wie ein bunter Vogel. 1,93m groß, blond und blauäugig. :O


mach doch Cloude cosplay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

was meinte der eine bei black lagoon ? "Ich bin jude. "Fuck the Nazi's" ist unser Familien Motto!" ^^ aber mal großes rofl zu dem Japanischen Spiderman video. Wie die katze da zerteilt wird sieht irgendwie ziemlich lustig aus XD versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin tierlieb .. aber rofl xD .. das darfst du keinem kind in deutschland zeigen! ..


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

cloud..ohne e:p *pingelig bin* habe ich ihm glaube ich auch schonmal gesagt^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

finde das so genial..giant robots..bad guys..strange monsters xD


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> mach doch Cloude cosplay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee ich mach Urahara Kisuke. Für Cloud hab ich nicht die Muskeln^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

cloud ist en schwächling der hat keien muskeln^^


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

uh °,° .. hey wir müssten mal ein Buffed.de Cosplay team machen =D ich als klops finde bestimmt auch noch was passendes XD


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> uh °,° .. hey wir müssten mal ein Buffed.de Cosplay team machen =D ich als klops finde bestimmt auch noch was passendes XD



Also ich find den von FMA schon sehr geil. Einer meiner Kumpels ist auch ein bisschen Molliger. Ich hab ihn den Kommandanten und Gluttony vorgeschlagen. Er fand beide vorschläge nicht gut. Obwohl ich ihn auch nicht sonderlich gerne in sonem Gluttony Latex Anzug sehen würde xD


----------



## Kansie (30. Juni 2009)

muss ja net nur FMA sein ^^ kann auch ein xbeliebiger anime sein. obwohl es kindisch klingt kann man Genauso gut Digimon machen =D und als pokemon days waren (mein kleiner bruder ist ein pokemon narr ) Hab ich auch einen Trainer gecosplayt xD gbit immer möglichkeiten ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

dann würde ich aber als wargreymon kommen^^ mhm ob das wohl schwer wäre?^^


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm mir fällt grade auf, das ich sogar schonmal gecosplayt hatte oO.

Ganz früher bin ich zu Halloween mal als Phantomon zur Schule gegangen :O
So richtig mit Kutte und Sense mit der Kugel unten drann.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte sogar ne Kette mit nem Flummiauge drann.^^


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2009)

Vor ner langen zeit ma Inuyasha auf RTL2 geschaut... aber nie zu ende gesehen, dacht ich mir ich hols ma nach.
Und was finde ich im Netz dazu.

... grade hard aufm boden geroffelt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

ahahahahahah  inuyasha^^


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Vor ner langen zeit ma Inuyasha auf RTL2 geschaut... aber nie zu ende gesehen, dacht ich mir ich hols ma nach.
> Und was finde ich im Netz dazu.
> 
> ... grade hard aufm boden geroffelt xD
> ...



xD
Ein Hundedämon bekommt ein Hundebaby.^^


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

Denn muss ich einfach noch posten.


Link und Zelda




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

Die wären bei ner LARP wohl besser aufgehoben.^^


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

und hier eine super Cosplayergruppe  (rein männlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: schaut nicht zu genau beim roten hin


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

kangrimm icq aber flott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will euch auch aml was bieten :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^
männlich doer weiblich Oo

woaaaah Qonix >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

dank qonix... hab grad was gegessen ... >_<


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

ICH BIN BLIND

edit: bitte bitte


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

also da ist doch vorallem im Gesicht eindeutg mit Photoshop nach geholfen worden (trotzdem geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2009)

is schon alles Rausgemodded oder warum seh ich nixmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

ich hab ne idee hentai cosplay Oo


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

Dann geh ich als so ein Monster mit Tentakeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dann geh ich als so ein Monster mit Tentakeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann fällt deine unterste tentakel bestimmt garnicht so auf xD


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2009)

das ist ausfahrbar


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

ich sag ja hentai cosplay


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

V cosplay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und am 5 november jag ich das kanzlergebäude in die luft...... mhm mal sehen ob man die amsken irgetnwo billig bekommt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


catgirls :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab ne idee hentai cosplay Oo



Naja, hentai Cosplay wär im prinzip acuh nichts anderes als normales Cosplay. Es ist ja nichts weiter, als dass man sich eine Figur aussucht die man representieren will. Und unter der Kleidung nackt sind alle Cosplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2009)

Auf der letztjährigen Nichi hatte ich ein Kurumi Imari Cosplay gesehen. Heiß heiß heiß kann ich Euch sagen.....


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auf der letztjährigen Nichi hatte ich ein Kurumi Imari Cosplay gesehen. Heiß heiß heiß kann ich Euch sagen.....



Meinste die aus Bible Black?


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Nein, die aus meinem örtlichen Bibel Chor
.
.
.
natürlich Bible Black!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt 5 Stunden bzw 14 Folgen Elfenlied hinter mir... also im prinzip ist das ja echt n kranker Anime, auf der anderen Seite aber auch irgendwie faszinierend.
Jedoch komm ich auf Folge 14 nicht klar, irgendwie 



Spoiler



leben da alle wieder, die in der folge davor gestorben sind


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

kann mir einer von euch ne gute Anime Serie ans Herz Legen?

Hab mir gerade One Pice (Komplette aus der Videothek besorgt) doch ich will nach dbz auch mal richtige acton und bitte kein NGE Kenn ich schon von VOX ^^

Brauch ne neue serie 

aber auch kein Digimon 

was interessantes 
macht vorschäge

/e

Wegen Digimom muss ich mich glaub ich rechtfertigen weil meine "gildencheffin" wie ich ein Animefan" ist und ich mit ihr über NGE und DBZ/DBGZ Diskutiert habe aber sie ist mehr so auf den Hertzlichen Faktor also Digomon (ok ich oute mich ich gick auch Pokemon und auch die neuen Folgen) 

Aber das reicht mir nicht

Yo-gi-oh ist auch ok aber was gibt es denn noch für serien (möglichst mit germen sub wenn nicht gerede Germ sync) die man sich hier anschauen darf?

90% der Animes werden eh geschnitten bestes beispiel Naruto ...


----------



## Medmius (1. Juli 2009)

Black Lagoon. Gibts auch auf deutsch.
Es sind aber bis jetzt erst 2 Staffeln.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

worum gehts denn in Black Lagoon? kurtze erklärung bitte


----------



## Medmius (1. Juli 2009)

Wikipedia-Artikel:

Der Büroangestellte Rokuro Okajima soll für seine japanische Firma eine wichtige Diskette mit dem Schiff nach Borneo bringen. Dabei wird er von der Lagoon Company, die im Auftrag der russischen Mafia arbeitet, überfallen und als Geisel genommen. Die Gruppe besteht aus der schießwütigen Revy, dem Afro-Amerikaner Dutch, der die Gruppe führt und dem Techniker Benny. Nachdem seine Firma ihn kurzerhand für tot erklären lässt und Rokuro keinen Grund sieht, nach Japan zurückzukehren, schließt er sich der Gruppe an und erhält den Spitznamen Rock.

Die Lagoon Company schmuggelt mit ihrem Schnellboot, der Black Lagoon, in Südostasien und nimmt Aufträge der Mafia und Verbrechersyndikaten an, insbesondere dem russischen Syndikat Hotel Moscow, zu dem sie gute Beziehungen haben. Die Büroräume befinden sich in der fiktiven Küstenstadt Roanapur in Thailand. Die Zeit zwischen zwei Aufträgen verbringen die Charaktere hauptsächlich im Lokal The Yellow Flag, einer Bar in Roanapur. Revy als auch Benny wuchsen in New York auf, wo auch die oft durch vulgäre Ausdrücke glänzende Revy ihre Fertigkeiten an der Pistole erlernte.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

hmm schon interessant  schau aber trotzdem mal in dein postfach Medmiu,  hab dir ne persönliche frage gestellt^^


----------



## Medmius (1. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hmm schon interessant  schau aber trotzdem mal in dein postfach Medmiu,  hab dir ne persönliche frage gestellt^^



Jop, ich habs auch schon beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2009)

Klingt fast so als hättest bis jetz nur RTL2 geschaut.

90% wird in den USA und hier geschnitten... was auch der Haken an Subs ist.... ungeschnittene zu finden is härter als das Original mit Untertitel ^^

Es gibt meines wissens nach auch Elfenlied als Sub!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Bible Black Cosplay Oo *sabber*


----------



## Qonix (1. Juli 2009)

Da würde ich gerne mal die Bühnenshow sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (1. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt 5 Stunden bzw 14 Folgen Elfenlied hinter mir... also im prinzip ist das ja echt n kranker Anime, auf der anderen Seite aber auch irgendwie faszinierend.
> Jedoch komm ich auf Folge 14 nicht klar, irgendwie
> 
> 
> ...



Folge 14. ist eine Special folge. zwischen ..episode 11 und 12 müsste die spielen. bin mir nicht sicher.



und Ja .. bible black cosplay's gibt genug ^^ schaut einfach mal bei animexx rein .. da sind teilweise echt heisse drinn xD


----------



## Kangrim (1. Juli 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> Folge 14. ist eine Special folge. zwischen ..episode 11 und 12 müsste die spielen. bin mir nicht sicher.



Wollte ich auch schreiben.^^
Nur dass es zwischen 10 und 11 spielt. In der richtigen reihenfolge geschaut wirds dann schon logischer. Obwohl die folge 10 1/2 überhaupt nichts zur Story beiträgt.^^


----------



## Meriane (1. Juli 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage...wollte grad anfangen NGE zu gucken...
Aber wie ist die deutsche Synchro von NGE? Ist die in Ordnung oder sollte ich doch mit jap dub/ger sub gucken?


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

ARGS... NGE Niemals als dub sehen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (1. Juli 2009)

Okay dann halt im Originalton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. Juli 2009)

Leute in letzter zeit hab ich nichts zu zocken. Kennt ihr ein gutes freeware Anime spiel? Muss aber nicht unbedingt freeware sein. Wäre auch in ordnung wenn man es in einem normalen Deutschen Spieleladen kaufen kann (also ohne import^^). Für PC oder Wii sollte es sein. Wäre auch toll wenn man viel freiheit bei der Charaktererstellung hätte.^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Juli 2009)

Ich warte immer noch auf das Soul Eater Game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wii.ign.com/objects/142/14246095.html


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Leute in letzter zeit hab ich nichts zu zocken. Kennt ihr ein gutes freeware Anime spiel? Muss aber nicht unbedingt freeware sein. Wäre auch in ordnung wenn man es in einem normalen Deutschen Spieleladen kaufen kann (also ohne import^^). Für PC oder Wii sollte es sein. Wäre auch toll wenn man viel freiheit bei der Charaktererstellung hätte.^^



Wie wärs damit: http://www.downloads.de/rubrik.php?tabelle...rik=Anime/Manga alles eher so kleine Spiele für zwischendurch.. Oder lieber was in Final Fantasy Style?


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2009)

Liest hier noch wer Blood+ Adigo?


----------



## Kangrim (2. Juli 2009)

@Sin Was in richtung Final Fantasy wäre schon cool.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade Op folge 405 gesehn ich will sofort den rest sehn es ist nicht zu beschreiben wie spannend es gerade ist ich will jetzt sofort alles sehn den ganzen rest und erst aufhören wenn diese unbeschreibliche spannung wieder aufhört, imho zittere ich richtig vor anspannung es ist unbeschreiblich sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt ....


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Sin Was in richtung Final Fantasy wäre schon cool.




http://www.lastremnant-game.de/ kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Soul Eater nun fertig geguckt (Hab bei 49 aufgehört) Das Ende ist ja mal total beschissen


----------



## Medmius (2. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Soul Eater nun fertig geguckt (Hab bei 49 aufgehört) Das Ende ist ja mal total beschissen



Jo, ich fands auch nicht wirklich toll. Naja Manga geht noch weiter. Hoffentlich endets im Manga anders.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

Ich fand generell die letzten...sagen wir 20 Folgen solala :-/

Naja jetzt wird Bleach angefangön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (3. Juli 2009)

Ist Soul Eater als Anime abgeschlossen? Hab auf der Seite, die nicht genannt werden darf, nur gesehen 36/...


----------



## Kangrim (4. Juli 2009)

Die Seite die nicht genannt werden darf ist ja auch sehr langsam^^


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Die Seite die nicht genannt werden darf ist ja auch sehr langsam^^



^^ Ja www.lord-voldemort.de? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2009)

Mir fehlt ein Manga zum lesen.

Hab Bleach, Naruto, D.Gray-Man und Full Metal Alchemist bis zum aktuellsten gelesen
Bremen und Elfenlied hab ich durch (Bremen ist sehr zu empfehlen, schade dass es abgebrochen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

One Piece hab ich keine Lust zu lesen, was soll ich lesen? XD

Animes sind mir irgendwie zu langwierig inzwischen o.0 Man verschwendet viel zu viel Zeit damit, sie zu gucken


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ein Manga zum lesen.
> 
> Hab Bleach, Naruto, D.Gray-Man und Full Metal Alchemist bis zum aktuellsten gelesen
> Bremen und Elfenlied hab ich durch (Bremen ist sehr zu empfehlen, schade dass es abgebrochen wurde
> ...



Ach, die meisten Animes haben nur ca. 12-26 Episoden, das geht locker durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Manga: Kann dir Monster empfehlen, wenn du auf Mystery bzw. Thriller stehst :>


----------



## Sin (4. Juli 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mangafox.com/ zwar nicht wirklich geeignet um sich vollständige mangas anzugucken, aber so kann man schonmal nen einblick bekommen, ob einem die Story eines bestimmten mangas gefällt-


----------



## Medmius (4. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ein Manga zum lesen.
> 
> Hab Bleach, Naruto, D.Gray-Man und Full Metal Alchemist bis zum aktuellsten gelesen
> Bremen und Elfenlied hab ich durch (Bremen ist sehr zu empfehlen, schade dass es abgebrochen wurde
> ...



Ganz empfehlenswert : _Eyeshield 21_
ansonsten
_Histories Strongest Disciple_ und _Histories Strongest Disciple Kenichi_
_Shaman King_
_Black Lagoon_


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juli 2009)

Jap, ist abgeschlossen


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

OLE OLE OLE

Diesen Monat kommt endlich:


Hellsing Band 10


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Weiss einer wo man die Filme Von Street Fighter Kaufen oder kucken kann? auf deutsch ?


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juli 2009)

Amazon.de
ACOG.de


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Gibt es die OP Episoden eigentlich täglich oder nur wöchentlich?
Habe nämlich gerade wieder angefangen OP weiterzuschauen, aber jetzt ist es richtig spannend.
Warum wisst ihr ja wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2009)

Also die Jap. Folgen kommen wöchentlich raus. Im deutschen Tv, auf Tele 5, läufts täglich. Und am Samstag alle Folgen der Woche am Stück.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Also im deutschen Tv schaue ich es sicher nicht. (Tele 5 empfange ich glaubs gar nicht.)
Dann muss ich halt noch warten.

Achja findet ihr auch dass die 2 Filler, die gerade kommen, total sinnlos und langweilig sind?
Ich schau mir die gar nicht an.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also im deutschen Tv schaue ich es sicher nicht. (Tele 5 empfange ich glaubs gar nicht.)
> Dann muss ich halt noch warten.
> 
> Achja findet ihr auch dass die 2 Filler, die gerade kommen, total sinnlos und langweilig sind?
> Ich schau mir die gar nicht an.


welche folgen wären das bei dir 
>.> bei mir ises 406 (is halt ne fillerfolge) und das wos grad so derbst spannend ist


----------



## Kurta (4. Juli 2009)

Ich find Mangas viieeeellll besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kann man schön ruhig nochmal alles lesen und nichts ist zensiert , außerdem sind manche Szenen bei OP Anime weniger lustig als in im Manga. Z.b das mit Brook , 45 DEGREES!!!!!!!!! lol wirkt im Manga viiieeell geiler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (4. Juli 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Ich find Mangas viieeeellll besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die geniale Zeichnung von Oda kann man gar nicht richtig im Anime zeigen^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> welche folgen wären das bei dir
> >.> bei mir ises 406 (is halt ne fillerfolge) und das wos grad so derbst spannend ist


Naja in der Fillerfolge kommt irgendwas Langweiliges mit Schiffen. (Habe ich nur ein paar Minuten angeschaut und dann nicht mehr.)

Vorher *[One Piece - Spoiler]*


Spoiler



wurde gerade die Strohhutbande von dem Samurai besiegt und da war es richtig spannend.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja in der Fillerfolge kommt irgendwas Langweiliges mit Schiffen. (Habe ich nur ein paar Minuten angeschaut und dann nicht mehr.)
> 
> Vorher *[One Piece - Spoiler]*
> 
> ...


woha genau da bincih auch ich steh auch voll unter strom gnnnnnnn *aufreg* *hyperventilier* *rumrenn* *rumroll*


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> woha genau da bincih auch ich steh auch voll unter strom gnnnnnnn *aufreg* *hyperventilier* *rumrenn* *rumroll*





Spoiler



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------haha, verarscht-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



PS mein neues Cosplay Highlight



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (5. Juli 2009)

O_O!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler



ich will ja nichts verraten , aber ..................................................45DEGREES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*DOING*


 sry das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Wer Will was zu lachen haben? der solle mal Ranma 1/2 kucken voll lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wer Will was zu lachen haben? der solle mal Ranma 1/2 kucken voll lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer will was zum Kopf zerbrechen haben? der soll überlegen was pasiert wenn Ranma in Frauenform Schwanger wird!


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wer will was zum Kopf zerbrechen haben? der soll überlegen was pasiert wenn Ranma in Frauenform Schwanger wird!



Stimmt gute frage ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wer will was zum Kopf zerbrechen haben? der soll überlegen was pasiert wenn Ranma in Frauenform Schwanger wird!



das überleg ich mir schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder wenn wer "spass" mit ihr hat und sie sich auf einmal in nen mann verwandelt ..


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das überleg ich mir schon lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dick Fussion 11111elf xD

bah.. kranke vorstellung!

btw jemand  Record of Fallen Vampire am lesen?

verfolge es schon ne weile und find eig recht gut bis jetz. Sind zwar recht viele "unvorhersehbare" wendungen aber sonst recht gute und stimmige storry.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

i hab genug zu tun mit one piece/ bleach und die alten digimon xD
next was ich wieder anfang ist sailormoon *g*


----------



## Kangrim (5. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wer will was zum Kopf zerbrechen haben? der soll überlegen was pasiert wenn Ranma in Frauenform Schwanger wird!



Hatte ich schon. Also ich würde sagen Kaiserschnitt ansonsten würde Ranma wegen der zerquetschten Organe nach kurzer Zeit sterben.
Sollte jemand spaß in Ranma haben und er verwandelt sich während dessen zurück würde ich sagen, das die Ausdehnung in Ranmas Intim bereich den grade spaß habenden aus dem Körper drückt und somit nichts passiert.^^


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2009)

hm, da ich net einschlafen kann hab ich son bissel durch *piiiip* geblättern und ne interessante Serie gefunden. 
Die Serie ist einfach _schöntraurig_.

*Casshern Sins*
Ziemlich düster, depresiv und beklemend. Aber auch gut!
Interessant da hier an die Unsterblichkeit gewohnten Roboter sich mitt dem eigenen Tot ausseinander setzen müssen... einige aktzeptieren ihn, andere nicht.
Mal sehen was die Serie im späteren Verlauf zu bieten hatt... is aber nichts für "sonnige" Tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auszug aus der Beschreibung,

Die Welt wird regiert vom mächtigen Anführer der Roboter, Braiking Boss, nachdem die Menschheit von Robotern besiegt wurde. Jene beten ein mysteriöses Mädchen namens Luna an, die die Menschheit von der Geisel der Roboter befreien soll. Dies ruft Braiking auf den Plan, drei seiner fähigsten Cyborgs auszusenden, die schwelende Gefahr im Keim zu ersticken. Casshern, einem der drei Cyborgs, gelingt es, Luna auszuschalten, *was die fortschreitende Vernichtung der gesamten Welt auslöst.*

Jahrzehnte später, während die Menschheit kurz vor ihrer völligen Vernichtung steht, erscheint Casshern erneut. Jedoch erinnert er sich weder an die damaligen Vorfälle, noch weiß er, wer er ist. *Auf der Suche nach seiner wahren Identität kämpft er sich durch eine trostlose Welt, die sich gegen ihn verschworen hat.*

PS: gute Qualität, gut gezeiczhnet und sehr ellegante kampfszenen!
(der Serie ghet eine "1993" Ausgestrahle Serie(Die Geschichte vor den Erreignissen in der neuen Serie) und ein Live Aktion Movie vorran)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKw8QwhexVE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkRYZi_0CyU


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2009)

klingt ansich ganz toll aber ich steh ehrlich gesagt nicht auf depri sachen .. fand ich bei elfenlied schon etwas düster und traurig .. :/


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klingt ansich ganz toll aber ich steh ehrlich gesagt nicht auf depri sachen .. fand ich bei elfenlied schon etwas düster und traurig .. :/


es is nicht einfach nur depri, schau einfach ma rein. 
Hab selbst erst 3 Folgen gesehen ^^ könnt ja noch "lebendiger" werden.

aber sehr interessant zu sehen wie jemand der plötzlich mitt seiner Sterblichkeit konfrontiert wird, reagiert.

Und das die Maschinen sich erst im angesicht des eigenen Verfalls menschlich fühlen.

Ausserdem hatt er ja sein Gedächnis verloren und wird von den meisten gehasst ohne zu verstehen wiso... : (


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2009)

das süsse mädel aus elfenlied wurd auch gehasst :/ 
najo bei zeit kuk ichs mir mal an .. sagte ja ansich klingts nett nur halt bisle negativ

er muss kämpfen gegen leute die er nid kennt
und er stirbt dazu auch noch irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 armer robo :/


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gestern mit balck Lagoon angefangen und bin begeistert.
Wo kann ich mir das online an besten anschauen? Also Anime und nicht runterladen.


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich habe destern mit balck Lagoon angefangen und bin begeistert.
> Wo kann ich mir das online an besten anschauen? Also Anime und nicht runterladen.


Auf Seiten die hier nicht erlaubt sind(oder nicht gern gesehen sind) . Du bist hier am falschen Ort, wenn du sowas wissen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juli 2009)

hmm schade trotzdem danke für die fixe antwort


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und er stirbt dazu auch noch irgendwann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja er selbst und einige wenige andere sind vom Zerfall verschont geblieben (müssen unter seine vergessenen Kollegen aus der Vergangenheit sein)
Dazu gibts das Gerücht unter den verzweifelten Robotern das wer ihn "Verschlingt" geheilt wird... is zumindest ein Grund den er kennt weshalb er von Horden rostender Roboter gejagt wird.

Dazu taucht am anfang ein hüpsches Robotermädchen auf das ihm sagt sie hasse ihn und wil ihn für seine Sünden Töten (ob sie die power dafür hatt??).
Als er fragt welche Sünde er begannen hatt, verschont sie ihn (vorerst) und sagt er solle erst rausfinden wiso er den Tot verdient habe.
Erst dan wird sie ihn töten.


----------



## Medmius (6. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich habe destern mit balck Lagoon angefangen und bin begeistert.
> Wo kann ich mir das online an besten anschauen? Also Anime und nicht runterladen.






Skatero schrieb:


> Auf Seiten die hier nicht erlaubt sind(oder nicht gern gesehen sind) . Du bist hier am falschen Ort, wenn du sowas wissen willst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz einfach: Youtube
Ich schaue immer zuerst bei Youtube nach bevor ich auf die Seiten gehe, die hier nicht gesagt werden dürfen.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juli 2009)

´Ja da gucke ich ja auch. Bloß ist die quali nicht die beste aber naja echte anime fans halten das aus!


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

dann Zieht doch alle in die schweiz da ist es Legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich sagt eins ich finde Ranma super ^^ da kann ich immer wieder lachen Schade das es nur 161 Folgen gibt aber ja nach dem ich mir alle Folgen Reingezogen hab bleiben mir ja noch Filme Von ranma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (6. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ´Ja da gucke ich ja auch. Bloß ist die quali nicht die beste aber naja echte anime fans halten das aus!



Richtig gute Qualität kriegst du nur, wenn du die Sachen downloadest.

Black Lagoon Folge 1 Part 1 Wenn man HQ aktiviert, ist die Qualität gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juli 2009)

Da ist bei Vollbild wieder das problem mit dem großen monitor , außerdem bin ich bei folge 16^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Juli 2009)

IM OKTOBER KOMMT DER ANIME ZU FAIRY TAIL​


----------



## Kangrim (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Aion Charakter. Ich Hoffe er ist Yachiru ein bisschen ähnlich geworden.^^


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> IM OKTOBER KOMMT DER ANIME ZU FAIRY TAIL​



Da muss ich mal wieder den Manga weiterlesen. Oder warten bis der Anime kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werde erst mal ranma versuchen nach zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> net schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


M oder W ? ^^

...ach was frag ich da xD
solange du sowohl ein X als auch ein Y Chromosom dein eigen nennst wohl *W *^_^


----------



## Sin (7. Juli 2009)

Ich versuch es gerade mal mit devil may cry, mal schauen wie es ist.


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2009)

Grade im Saturn Hellsing Ultimate Folge 1 + 2 + Soundtrack im schönen Steelbook für 29€ ergattert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn man das mal vergleicht, daneben lag nur Folge 3 für 25 €...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Grade im Saturn Hellsing Ultimate Folge 1 + 2 + Soundtrack im schönen Steelbook für 29€ ergattert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wow das is mal n preis so viel glück hät ich auch gern Oo


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wow das is mal n preis so viel glück hät ich auch gern Oo



Musste auch zweimal hinschauen ums zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ansonsten sind die Preise echt pervers =/  Da ziehe ich wirklich meinen Hut vor den Leuten die sich die DvD's kaufen, den das ist wirklich ein teures Hobby wenn man sich die Sachen net anderweitig holt :>


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Musste auch zweimal hinschauen ums zu glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was glaubst du wie geil das kommt wenn du dich eines tages umdrehst und ne rießen dvd sammlung hast boa das sieht fett aus >.>


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist das eher mit der Mangasammlung so.

Die wächst in letzter Zeit viel zu schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2009)

Ok, Manga kauf ich mir auch noch ab und zu, weil dort das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch stimmt^^


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ok, Manga kauf ich mir auch noch ab und zu, weil dort das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch stimmt^^



Wieso stimmt denn das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bei Animes net ?
Steckt doch schließlich viel mehr Arbeit drinne als in nem Manga. Klar sind + 25 € viel für nen Anime aber da haben ja auch ein paar Leute mehr als bei nem Manga dran gearbeitet und die wollen schließlich alle bezahlt werden.
Was schließlich aus dem Endprodukt wird ... sei dahingestellt. *Deutscher Dub von Gantz *Brbrbrbr igitt igitt*

Aber grundsätzlich finde ich für die Leistung die erbracht wurde den Preis iO.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wieso stimmt denn das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bei Animes net ?
> Steckt doch schließlich viel mehr Arbeit drinne als in nem Manga. Klar sind + 25 &#8364; viel für nen Anime aber da haben ja auch ein paar Leute mehr als bei nem Manga dran gearbeitet und die wollen schließlich alle bezahlt werden.
> Was schließlich aus dem Endprodukt wird ... sei dahingestellt. *Deutscher Dub von Gantz *Brbrbrbr igitt igitt*
> 
> Aber grundsätzlich finde ich für die Leistung die erbracht wurde den Preis iO.



hab letztens im saturn gesehen, naruto 3 folgen 15 euro...arschlecken, wenn ich alles gekauft hätte was ich so bis jetzt an animes geschaut habe, würden meine ausgaben nach der rechnung 3 folgen=15 euro schon so an die 15.000 euro belaufen und das nur innerhalb von nem jahr...wer soll denn dat bezahlen... das ist ja fast´n durchnittliches jahresgehalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hab letztens im saturn gesehen, naruto 3 folgen 15 euro...arschlecken, wenn ich alles gekauft hätte was ich so bis jetzt an animes geschaut habe, würden meine ausgaben nach der rechnung 3 folgen=15 euro schon so an die 15.000 euro belaufen, wer soll denn dat bezahlen...



Naja ... es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu die Animes zu kaufen *blöde gesagt* 
(Btw. wer sich Naruto kauft um sich des dann auf DEUTSCH !!! anzusehen kein Kommentar. Da ist echt jeder deutsche Hentai Dub besser als der Dreck.)
Aber selbst bei Naruto mussten ja für jede Folge x Sprecher bezahlt werden, Scripts erstellt werden,Hüllen designt werden, die Dvd´s hergestellt werden, etc. etc. 

Und das die Leute auch noch gewinn machen möchten ist ja iwio. selbstverständlich ...


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wieso stimmt denn das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bei Animes net ?
> Steckt doch schließlich viel mehr Arbeit drinne als in nem Manga. Klar sind + 25 € viel für nen Anime aber da haben ja auch ein paar Leute mehr als bei nem Manga dran gearbeitet und die wollen schließlich alle bezahlt werden.
> Was schließlich aus dem Endprodukt wird ... sei dahingestellt. *Deutscher Dub von Gantz *Brbrbrbr igitt igitt*
> 
> Aber grundsätzlich finde ich für die Leistung die erbracht wurde den Preis iO.



Die 25€ für 3-4 Episoden. Ein Anime hat sagen wir mal 13-26 Ep. Dann kann es pro Anime schon mal an die 100€ gehen. Das ist mMn viel.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Die 25€ für 3-4 Episoden. Ein Anime hat sagen wir mal 13-26 Ep. Dann kann es pro Anime schon mal an die 100€ gehen. Das ist mMn viel.



Klar ist es viel Geld, das möchte ich garnicht bestreiten.
Aber es kommt so rüber als wäre es so einfach mal eben nen Anime in Deutsch zu vertonen und hier auf den Markt zu bringen ... daher wollte ich da nur mal "Einspruch erheben" =P

(Mal so am Rande ... ich besitze ein paar Serien von daher weiss ich wie schnell das in´s Geld gehen kann ^^)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja ... es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu die Animes zu kaufen *blöde gesagt*
> (Btw. wer sich Naruto kauft um sich des dann auf DEUTSCH !!! anzusehen kein Kommentar. Da ist echt jeder deutsche Hentai Dub besser als der Dreck.)
> Aber selbst bei Naruto mussten ja für jede Folge x Sprecher bezahlt werden, Scripts erstellt werden,Hüllen designt werden, die Dvd´s hergestellt werden, etc. etc.
> 
> Und das die Leute auch noch gewinn machen möchten ist ja iwio. selbstverständlich ...



eben, es zwing mich keiner diese animes zu kaufen und ich habe schnell viel viel bessere alternativen

der produkut muss ja für mich interessant und der preis ansprechend sein oder?
nach deren preiskalkulation könnten dann nur richtig reiche menschen otakus sein bzw richtige freaks die ihre gesamten ausgaben nur für animes investiern

also jetzt bei sowas wie naruto machen sie mit sicherheit gewinn, aber bestimmt nicht durch den dvd verkauf

der punkt ist, dass der aufwand und der damit kalkulierte preis einfach nicht aufgeht...der ist einfach zu hoch..das ganze muss anders gehandhabt werden, ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für den anime dvd verkauf... nachfrage ist zu gering, der preis zu hoch, würde man den preis senken würde auch die nachfrage steigen...wenn aber deren break even point es einfach nicht zulässt..tja dann funktionert dieses system schlicht nicht und muss von grundauf überdacht werden


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2009)

Da hast du auch wieder recht und ich finds auch toll das sie sich die Mühe geben, die Animes in deutscher Synchronisation auf den Markt zu bringen. Nur finde ich die Preise doch etwas zu hoch. Klar, Animes verkaufen sich nicht so gut wie normale Spielfilm DvD's, da dort die Nachfrage einfach größer ist und deswegen steigen auch automatisch die Preise beim Anime, damit sie ja kein verlust machen. Aber ich lade sie mir dann doch lieber runter, weil ich sonst sehr selten in den Genuß eines Animes kommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

Ich nehm dafür immer gerne Wolf's Rain als Beispiel.

1 DVD = 40 SFr.
8 DVD = 320 SFr.

in der ersten DVD sind 5 oder 6 Folgen
in der letzten gerade mal noch 3

1 DVD besteht alleine nur aus 4 Folgen die alles nochmal zeigen was in der vorherigen DVDs passiert ist


Also das nenn ich Abzocke. Seit da habe ich aufghört grössere Serien zu kaufen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2009)

Aber wir sind uns schon einig, dass das Anschauen der Serien über sonstwelche verbotenen Streams eher kontraproduktiv zur Preisgestaltung einer DVD läuft?

Ja die Preise für Anime Serien sind auch für meine Ansichten zu teuer. 3-4 Episoden auf eine DVD und dann mehr als 20,- Euro? No Sir! Und das es anders geht, zeigen ja z. B. Serien wie Scrubs, die eine komplette Staffel auf drei bis vier Rohlinge brennen und man kaum mehr als 25,- Euro auf den Tisch legt.

Allerdings würde ich mir Naruto oder Bleach auch nicht kaufen, allein die Anzahl von Folgen ist ja schon abschreckend. Aber egal, aller Preisgestaltung zum Trotz. Dieses Kleinod wird schon bald den Weg in meine Sammlung finden.

http://www.animeversand.com/cowboy-bebop-l...73d0b28fb7bcaaa


----------



## Sin (7. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber wir sind uns schon einig, dass das Anschauen der Serien über sonstwelche verbotenen Streams eher kontraproduktiv zur Preisgestaltung einer DVD läuft?



Türlich türlich, aber solche streams sind ganz praktisch. Hab mir da letztens halt elfenlied drauf angeguckt, für gut befunden und am nächsten Tag die BOx + die beiden Mangas gekauft. Also zum austesten ob einem die Anime gefallen sind die Super.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Türlich türlich, aber solche streams sind ganz praktisch. Hab mir da letztens halt elfenlied drauf angeguckt, für gut befunden und am nächsten Tag die BOx + die beiden Mangas gekauft. Also zum austesten ob einem die Anime gefallen sind die Super.



Wenn es dabei bleibt. Ich kann mich ja selbst nicht von der Schuld freisprechen, schonmal ein Album heruntergeladen zu haben um es dann später im Original zu kaufen.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich nehm dafür immer gerne Wolf's Rain als Beispiel.
> 
> 1 DVD = 40 SFr.
> 8 DVD = 320 SFr.
> ...


Was 320fr ? so Viel gebe ich ja für mein pc aus im Monat O.o und bekomme da mehr als 8 DVD LOL xD


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

Animes in der Schweiz sind leider nochmnal ein Stück teuerer als bei euch in Deutschland.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Also zur Zeit schaue ich den Anime "Kiba".

Beschreibung 





> Kiba handelt von Zedd einem 15 jährigen Jungen, der ein Bewohner der Welt Calm ist. Durch einen Dimensionstunnel gelangt er in eine fremde Welt, in der es sogenannte "Shard Caster" gibt.
> 
> Shards sind Kristalle, die dem Benutzer magische Kräfte verleihen, einige talentierte Shard Caster können auch sogenannten "Spirits" herbeirufen. Zedd selbst weiß nicht, dass ein mächtiger Spirit in ihm innewohnt.



Ich finde den Anime gut und bin jetzt bei Episode 6 von 51.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Animes in der Schweiz sind leider nochmnal ein Stück teuerer als bei euch in Deutschland.



Wenn du mich meinst ja ich Komme aus der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf jeden fall sry für 8 so folgen würde ich nie im leben 320 fr bezahlen kostet ja stable DVD's mit 20 stück in Media markt nur 20-30 fr O.o


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2009)

Hm, hab da was zum kritisieren!

PS: Rechtschreibfehler sind gewolt und ersetzen das copyright (auserdem gibts keine ö,ä,ü in dem Programm)

*-Elfenlied-*(Jugendfrei >_>)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann immer nur eine Karte mitt Lucy im Namen auf dem Feld sein.
Einmal pro Spielzug kannst du diese Karte mitt einer der folgenden Karten tauschen "Lucy die Unschuldig" oder "Lucy die Bereuende". Wird diese Karte beschworen, zerstoere alle Mosnster die du kontrollierst (ausser dieser) um die selbe Anzahl Monster deines Gegners zu zerstoeren.
---------
Es kann immer nur eine Karte mitt Lucy im Namen auf dem Feld sein.
Einmal pro Spielzug kannst du diese Karte mitt einer der folgenden Karten tauschen "Lucy der Instinkt" oder "Lucy die Bereuende". Wird diese Karte beschworen, darf dein Gegner beliebig viele Monster aus seinem Friedhof auf seine Seite des felds beschwören, die ATK der Monster werden zu 0 und du erhaellst LP in Hoeche der verlorenen ATK.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann immer nur eine Karte mitt Lucy im Namen auf dem Feld sein.
Einmal pro Spielzug kannst du diese Karte mitt einer der folgenden Karten tauschen "Lucy der Instinkt" oder "Lucy die Unschuldige". Wird diese Karte beschworen, zerstoere alle Zauber und Fallenkarten auf dem Feld, danach darf jeder Spieler Karten x der Anzahl seiner zerstoerten Karten ziehen.
---------
Diese Karte kann nur beschworen werden indem du "Lucy die Unschuldige", "Lucy die Bereuende" und "Lucy der Instinkt" von denen sich jeweils eine in deiner Hand, dem Feld und Friedhof befinden aus dem Spiel entfernst.
Entferne alle Karten auf dem Feld und der Hand beider Spieler aus dem Spiel, jeder Spieler bekommt Schaden in Hoeche von 1000 x der Anzahl entfernter Karten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befindet sich diese Karte offen auf deiner Seite des felds, kann dein gegner nur diese Karte angreiffen.
Kampfschaden den du aus Kämpfen mitt dieser Karte erhällst wird zu 100.
---------
Immer wenn eines deiner LvL 1. Ungeheuer Monster im Kampf zerstoert wird kannst du ein Monster auf dem feld zerstoeren. Fals sich kein Monster mitt "Lucy" im Namen auf deiner Seite des Felds befindet wird der Effekt dieser Karte anuliert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird ein Monster mit "Lucy" im Namen von einem Monster angegriffen das ein hoeheres LvL hatt, wird es zerstoert.
---------
Solange sich ein Monster mitt "Lucy" im Namen auf deiner Seite des Felds befindet kannst du 1x während deiner Ersten Mainphase einen der folgenden Effekte aktivieren.
*Zerstoere eine Karte auf dem Feld.
*Entferne eine zufällige Karte von der Hand deines Gegners aus dem Spiel.
*Beschwoere 2 Silpelit Spielmarken auf deine Seite des Felds (ATK 0 / DEF 0)
Fals du einen der Effekte benutzt hast musst du deine Battelphase ueberspringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befindet sich ein Monster mitt "Lucy" im Namen auf deiner Seite des felds, kannst du die ATK und DEF eines Gegnerischen Monsters halbieren.
--------
Du kannst diese Karte auf deine Seite des Felds spezialbeschwoeren fals sich 4 Silpelitspielmarken auf deiner Seite des Felds befinden. Zerstoere alle offenen Monster auf dem Feld.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird diese Karte zerstoert und auf deinen Friedhof gelegt kannst du 2 Silpelitspielmarken auf deine Seite des Felds beschwoeren (ATK 0 / DEF 0).
--------
Der Name des ausgeruesteten Monsters zaehlt als "Lucy". Wird das ausgeruestete Monster zerstoert und auf deinen Friedhof gelegt kannst du diese Zauberkarte aus dem Spiel entfernen um 2 Silpelitspielmarken 
(ATK 0 / DEF 0) auf deine Seite des Felds zu beschwoeren.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird eine Karte von einem Effekt oder Angriff betroffen der sie zerstoeren sollte, kannst du ein offenes Monster auf deiner Seite des Felds anstelle der betroffenen Karte zerstoeren. Die Schadensberechnung findet trotzdem stat.
--------
Wird diese Karte normal beschworen, kannst du diese Karte aus dem Spiel entfernen um eine Karte mitt "Lucy" im namen der Stufe 6  aus deinem Deck, Friedhof, deiner Hand oder die aus dem Spiel entfernt worden ist auf deine Seite des Felds beschwoeren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befindet sich eine Karte mitt "Lucy" im Namen auf deiner Seite des Felds kannst du eine beliebige Anzahl an Zauber und Fallenkarten auf deiner Seite des felds zertoeren um die selbe Anzahl an Zauber und Fallenkarten deines gegners zu zerstoeren. Diese Karte kann nicht Teil einer Kette sein!
--------
Wechselt eine Karte mitt "Lucy" im Namen die Kontrolle, kannst du ein Gegnerisches Monster waehlen und von der betroffenen Karte angreiffen lassen. Kontroliert dein Gegner kein weiteres Monster, muss das betroffene Monster die Lebenspunkte deines Gegners angreiffen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zerstoere alle Monster auf deiner Seite des Felds, beschwoere ein Monster aus deinem Deck, Friedhof oder deiner Hand dessen Stufe maximal der Anzahl der zerstoerten Monster +2 entspricht.
--------
Befindet sich kein anderes Monster mitt "Lucy" im Namen auf dem Feld, wird der Name dieser Karte zu "Lucy".
Wird diese Karte zerstoert und auf den Friedhof gelegt, kannst du "Nana Die Leidende" aus deinem Deck auf deine Seite des felds spezialbeschwören.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befindet sich kein anderes Monster mitt "Lucy" im Namen auf dem Feld, wird der Name dieser Karte zu "Lucy". Wird diese Karte von einem Effekt oder einem Angriff betroffen der sie Zerstoeren wuerde, kannst du 500 LP zahlen sowie die ATK dieser Karte um 500 verringern um diese Karte vor der Zerstoerung zu bewahren. Führe die Schadensberechnung normal durch. Diese Karte kann nicht ausgeruesttet werden. Hatt diese Karte weniger als 500 ATK kann der Effekt nicht benutzt werden.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Juli 2009)

einige der eben aufgezeigten bilder enthalten extreme gewaltdarstellungen und richten  sich an personen die bereits das 18. lebensjahr erreicht haben
bitte vergewissern sie sich, dass ihr kind sich diese bilder nicht ansieht, er könnte sonst zur einer psychopathischen bestie mutiern die alles mit seinem unterm bett versteckten katana niedermetzelt


----------



## Elda (7. Juli 2009)

^ lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> einige der eben aufgezeigten bilder enthalten extreme gewaltdarstellungen und richten  sich an personen die bereits das 18. lebensjahr erreicht haben
> bitte vergewissern sie sich, dass ihr kind sich diese bilder nicht ansieht, er könnte sonst zur einer psychopathischen bestie mutiern die alles mit seinem unterm bett versteckten katana niedermetzelt


mist hast recht >_>


----------



## SicVenom (7. Juli 2009)

kann mir vielleicht wer ein neues manga empfehlen? meine warhammerbücher sind immer noch nicht da und ich brauch was zu lesen xD

was ich zur zeite lese / gelesen habe: bleach, naruto, shaman king, diverse mechanimes, hunterXhunter,gunslinger girl,one piece. ...
lese grade fairy tail an, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich das weiterlese.

ich suche etwas in das im genre so ist wie bleach und shaman king, allerdings etwas "dunkler". 
sollte schon etwas länger sein und wenn möglich noch gezeichnet werden =)


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juli 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht wer ein neues anime empfehlen? meine warhammerbücher sind immer noch nicht da und ich brauch was zu lesen xD
> 
> was ich zur zeite lese / gelesen habe: bleach, naruto, shaman king, diverse mechanimes, hunterXhunter,gunslinger girl,one piece. ...
> lese grade fairy tail an, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich das weiterlese.
> ...




Hmm ein bisschen düsterer wäre D.Gray-man. Dauert aber ewig bis ein Band davon draußen ist. Aber als ein fehlkauf empfand ich es nicht.^^


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2009)

SO jetz is es Jugendfrei xD


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2009)

das geschriebene Zeug nennt man Manga und nicht Anime

Empfehlung:

Hellsing (diesen Monat kommt der 10. und letzte Band)
Priest
Battle Angel Alita
Blood / Blood + / Blood + Adigo


----------



## SicVenom (7. Juli 2009)

habs mal editiert, danke für die korrektur^^
und danke für die vorschläge =)
hellsing hab ich sogar, weiß gar nicht mehr wieso ich aufgehört hab... hmhm


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> SO jetz is es Jugendfrei xD



ROFL...wie geil^^...die zensur ist dir sehr gut gelungen, du solltest gamecutter werden oder sowas xDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ROFL...wie geil^^...die zensur ist dir sehr gut gelungen, du solltest gamecutter werden oder sowas xDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was isn gamecutter ? 
und was hattd as mit Zensur zu tun? ^_^

aber ohne witz, danke für deinen deutlichen Hinweis.. habs selbst verpeilt das es u18 is ^^ .... und auf nen bann bin ich net scharf.

PS: UHaaaaa

Cashern Sins wirklich ne hammer geile Serie... nichts für sensible leute.... traurig, melancholisch und Herzberührend...

hier ne sehr sehr geile Szene aus dem ende der Folge 8. auch der schöne singende Roboter is dem Tode nahe und ist vom zerfall befallen :_(

*was für eine düstere dem Tode geweihte Welt.. und dennoch gibts Schönheit!*

ich hab ne Trähne verdrücken müssen!(in der darauf folgenden Episode kam mir allerdings eine)

_*Kurze Beschreibung*_
Die Sängerin will unbedingt zu diesem Konzerthaus um den dort versammelten "sterbenden" Individuen einen Momment der Hoffung zu schenken.
Allerdings wird sie von einer riesigen Gruppe marodierender Ex-Kriegsroboter verfolgt, die in kanibalischer Manier die dort versammelten Individuen "schlachten" und als Ersatzteillager nutzen wollen um dem unvermeindlichen Ende etwas länger entkommen zu können.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkRYZi_0CyU

wie in einem Kommentar steht
"1:30 and&#65279; 5:27 are epic "


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2009)

Hab grad mal ausgerechnet was man bezahlen müsste, wenn man sich alle Naruto Einzel DvD's holt. 220 Folgen hat der Anime ja insgesamt. Pro DvD 3 Folgen zu einem Preis von 24€. Wenn man dann alle Folgen hat, ist man um 1760€ ärmer, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

scheiße die elfenliedkarten sind so geil XDDDDDD


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2009)

@Bankchar

also bei einer solch langen Serie sind dann schon 5 - 6 Folgen auf einer DVD drauf.



Boah, Berserk ist ja so genial. Hab jetzt gerade den 4 Band der MAX-Bücher gelesen. Berserk ist ganz klar einer meiner Top-Favoriten.


----------



## Sin (8. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> das geschriebene Zeug nennt man Manga und nicht Anime



Das geschriebene Zeug nennt man BUCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber hast schon recht, es gibt viele die zu einem Manga Anime sagen und zu einem Anime Manga. Ganz schlimm find ich wenn jemand zu nem Anime Zeichentrick und zu nem Manga Cartoon sagt.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Das geschriebene Zeug nennt man BUCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Letztens hab ich auf der Arbeit in der Mittagspause einen manga gelesen.
Mein Cheff: " Du ließt deinen Comic verkehrt herum"
xD

Da hab ich ihn erstmal aufgeklärt.^^
Fand er recht interessant. xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm find ich wenn jemand zu nem Anime Zeichentrick und zu nem Manga Cartoon sagt.



hmm aber die bezeichnungen stimmen doch :O


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2009)

@thegui

muss sagen die serie hat mich bisher überzeugt
zwar sehr düster und dunkel aber geile sendung bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



need mehr freizeit *g*


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Bankchar
> 
> also bei einer solch langen Serie sind dann schon 5 - 6 Folgen auf einer DVD drauf.
> 
> ...




Hab extra noch bei Amazon geschaut. Auf den Einzel DvD's sind wirklich nur 3 Folgen drauf.


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hab extra noch bei Amazon geschaut. Auf den Einzel DvD's sind wirklich nur 3 Folgen drauf.


Wie krank. Also das ist ja mal echte nur noch Abzocke. Da müssen sich die Leute aber echt nicht fragen warum die Verkäufe immer mehr zurück gehen.


----------



## TheGui (8. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @thegui
> 
> muss sagen die serie hat mich bisher überzeugt
> zwar sehr düster und dunkel aber geile sendung bisher
> ...


ich überleg mir grad da ich hier und da bissel zeit über hab, noch nicht angesprochene Animes/mangas anzutesten und ab und zu ne kleine Vorstellung hier rein zu posten.

ach und da wir bei freizeit sind... ich erstel wie oben gesehen gern Yugikarten, am liebsten aber Karten zu vorhandenen Serien/FIlmen/Realpersonen.
Es macht einfach unglaublichen Spaß zu überlegen wie setzt man die Figur und Geschichte sowie die Fähigkeiten sinvoll und "spielbar" in den Karten um.
Die Fähigkeitenund Eigenheiten versuche ich da immer zu übernehmen.

wenn also einer was haben möchte, Ich würd gern demjenigen was erstellen!

PS: hab wie ich finde ne sehr gut gelungene BSG Kartenserie aus 20 karten gemacht! jemand interesse? Past ja eig net in den Thread hier ^_^ (BSG-Wiki sei dank xD)


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2009)

kannst dich ja mal an nem op spiel versuchen..habe das früher mal leidentschaftlich gespielt  nami tackstock + zorro 500 gegner odr wie der hieß und dann team. hat wirklich gerockt^^  oder en Fairy Tail game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kanst du vllt mal die seite geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Juli 2009)

ich hab shcon in den letzten 10 Jahren mindestens 15 Games angefangen... meisten davon TCG... aber hab irgendwann die Lust verloren oder bin an der balance bzw. tieferen Spielmechaniken gescheitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.yugiohcardmaker.net/

hm, nich meine besste Arbeit.. abwer muss erst die richtige Musik finden die zum erstellen dieser Karten past ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird eine Karte mit "Strohhut" im Namen Ziel eines Angriffs oder eines Effekts, kannst du den Angriff oder den Effekt auf diese Karte lenken. Wird diese Karte von einem Effekt oder Angriff der auf diese Weise umgelenkt worden ist zerstoert kannst du "Strohhut Ruffy Gear 2" aus deiner Hand, dem Friedhof oder deinem Deck auf deine Seite des Felds spezial beschwören.
######
*Erhoehe die ATK dieser Karte waehrend deines Zugs um 600.
*Wird eine Karte mit "Strohhut" im Namen Ziel eines Angriffs oder eines Effekts, kannst du den Angriff oder den Effekt auf diese Karte lenken. Wird diese Karte von einem Effekt oder Angriff der auf diese Weise umgelenkt worden ist zerstoert kannst du "Strohhut Ruffy Gear 3" aus deiner Hand, dem Friedhof oder deinem Deck auf deine Seite des Felds spezial beschwören.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Diese Karte kann beliebig viele Monster in einem Zug angreiffen. In dem Zug in dem diese Karte ein Monster durch Kampf zerstoert hatt verringert sich die ATK dieser Karte um die ATK des zerstoerten Monsters. 
*Wird eine Karte mit "Strohhut" im Namen Ziel eines Angriffs oder eines Effekts, kannst du den Angriff oder den Effekt auf diese Karte lenken. 
######
Beide Spieler waehlen ein Monster das sie kontrollieren und lassen es gegen das vom Gegner ausgewaehlte Monster kaempfen. 
Das bezwungene Monster tauscht fuer 2 Zuege den Besitzer, danach wird es zerstoert.


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2009)

Noch 3 Folgen dann bin ich endlich durch mit Fate/Stay Night   Der Hauptchar geht mir schon so auf die Nüsse :x Naja, danach wird erstmal Lucky Star zuende geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Noch 3 Folgen dann bin ich endlich durch mit Fate/Stay Night   Der Hauptchar geht mir schon so auf die Nüsse :x Naja, danach wird erstmal Lucky Star zuende geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


am ende der Serie war ich tagelang depri das es zu ende war xD

<3 Saber


----------



## Bankchar (9. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> am ende der Serie war ich tagelang depri das es zu ende war xD
> 
> <3 Saber



Naja, ich hab mir i-wie mehr erhofft :/


----------



## Klunker (9. Juli 2009)

kennt eigentlich irgetnwer Digimon V-Tamer oder Digimon Next?


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2009)

Die Namen sagen mir gerade nichts aber worum gehts da?

Hab glaub alle Staffeln mind. 1 Mal gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juli 2009)

sind mangas^^

Digimon Next

Tsurugi Tatsuno is a boy who competes in Virtual Digimon Battle tournaments. When a Kuwagamon appeared in the Real World, his Greymon came to life and protected him. Tsurugi is summoned to the Digital World by Piximon to save the Digital World from the evil Barbamon. Since his Digimon has a hexagon shape on him, it's an Illegal Digimon, meaning that Digimon bearing such symbols can help save the Digital World. Tsurugi's Greymon later De-Digivolves to Agumon and they meet other characters destined to save the Digital World from the forces of Barbamon. Now they must stop Barbamon and his minions before they get all the DigiMemories and take over both worlds.

Digimon aus staffel 1 greymon und agumon sind mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ebenso eine gruppe von kindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Digimon V-Tamer

Based on the original Digimon V-pets, V-Tamer certainly brings a whole new twist on the world of Digimon. It opens with Taichi, the main character of the series, attempting to enter a tournment with his V-pet, only to be disqualified because the monster on his V-pet cannot be identified and therefore was not a Digimon that was supposed to be programmed into the V-pet.

A short time later, Taichi finds himself in the Digital World and meets up with his Digimon, Zeromaru, or just Zero for short. Zero is a V-dramon (Veedramon), and between himself and Taichi, they have a battle record of 100%. For this reason, the two of them were chosen by Holy Angemon to save the Digital World from the supreme evil, Arca Demon. With the help of their guide, Gabo, Taichi and Zero set off to defend the Digital World from Arca Demon.


Char sieht aus wie Tai.



Werde die in den nächsten tagen mal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2009)

Bleib mir weg mit Fremdsprachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. Juli 2009)

Huch, Seite 2, was macht der Thread denn da?

So, Elfenliedmanga Nr 2 auch bereits durch. Qualitativ gefällt der mir gut, wobei ich den Sinn von diesen zwischengeschichten nicht kapiere, die mit der eigentlichen Story nichts zu tun haben.

Band 3 kommt leider erst am 22. Juli raus, und Band 4 sogar erst im September :-(


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2009)

Welche Zwischengeschichte?


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Welche Zwischengeschichte?



In den Elfenliedbänden sind immer kleine Kurzgeschichten drinn.
Wahrscheinlich waren das Ideen die der Zeichner nicht als eigene Mangas umsetzen wollte und sie einfach als kleine Zusatzgeschichten eingefügt hat.


----------



## Sin (10. Juli 2009)

Naja, so kleine, abgeschlossene minigeschichten halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehen über ca 20-30 Seiten und enden komischerweise immer damit, das die Frau stirbt... Die Personen in den Geschichten haben nichts mit der eigentlichen Handlung zu tun, sondern sind "neu" erfunden.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2009)

@klunker

digimon ab staffel 2 waren entäuschend :< für mich zumindest ..


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Kuckt wer von euch auch Detektive Conan?


----------



## Bankchar (10. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Kuckt wer von euch auch Detektive Conan?



Davon hab ich mal die Manga gelesen. Aber das wurden mir mit der Zeit zu viele und das Interesse an der Serie ließ nach^^


----------



## TheGui (10. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Kuckt wer von euch auch Detektive Conan?


als ich noch jung war und es auf RTL2 lief xD

aber schon krass wie ne zu Kinderzeiten laufende Serie, geniale Wege zum Mord lieferte O_o

PS: Jemand komplette BSG serie durch und stimmt mir zu das es mit Abstand eine der genialsten Serien ever is!


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, so kleine, abgeschlossene minigeschichten halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die gibts aber nur im ersten Band oder?


----------



## TheGui (10. Juli 2009)

bah 3/4 Cashern Sins gesehen.... einfach nur GEIL... aber schwer verdaulich xD


----------



## TheGui (10. Juli 2009)

24/24 ... ich bin fertig

und einfach nur

WOW

so genial

so eine geniale Botschaft

*man versteht den Sinn des Todes und des Lebens.*

Es is wirklich sehr sehr bedrückend und teils depremierend sowie traurig... aber einfach ein Muss!

ich weis net wie oft mir ne Trähne gekommen is.

und doch gabs so viele schöne Dinge inmitten der Finsterniss des Todes ...


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *man versteht den Sinn des Todes und des Lebens.*


erstens)welches manga? 
und zweitens) das bezweifel ich


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> erstens)welches manga?
> und zweitens) das bezweifel ich



Casshern Sins.


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> erstens)welches manga?


schon 2 laaange Posts hier reingehämmert, hier der zweite!



tear_jerker schrieb:


> und zweitens) das bezweifel ich


zweifle ruhig, aber es is einfach unbeschreiblich genial.. du must dich blos für die Botschafft der Geschichte öffnen.

am ende willst du lachen und gleichzeitig weinen.. es is unbeschreiblich!



TheGui schrieb:


> Cashern Sins wirklich ne hammer geile Serie... nichts für sensible leute.... traurig, melancholisch und Herzberührend...
> 
> hier ne sehr sehr geile Szene aus dem ende der Folge 8. auch der schöne singende Roboter is dem Tode nahe und ist vom zerfall befallen :_(
> 
> ...



auf der Seite die hier net genannt werden darf gibts alle 24 Folgen in Deutschem sub!

und für die aktionliebenden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFdirpO6YKQ


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> zweifle ruhig, aber es is einfach unbeschreiblich genial.. du must dich blos für die Botschafft der Geschichte öffnen.


das es genial ist , hab ich nicht angezweifelt. aber das du daraufhin den sinn von Tod und Leben verstanden hast, denn da da ist keiner. oberflächlich kann sich sich vielleicht sagen das alles zu einem kreislauf gehört, aber da lässt sich wieder fragen : was ist der sinn dieses Kreislaufs?
es ist einfach eine frage die nicht beantwortzet werden kann. ich schätz mal das es aber hier lediglich um formulierungsstreitigkeiten geht


----------



## Meriane (11. Juli 2009)

Morgen bin ich mit NGE fertig, dann schau ich mir mal casshern sins an. 
Wehe es hält nicht was du versprichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2009)

Weiß eig. einer wann der zweite Rebuild Film von NGE rauskommt ?


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich schätz mal das es aber hier lediglich um formulierungsstreitigkeiten geht


hm, das wirds sein.. aber ich lege dir ans herz es anzusehen!

und der NGE filmn hät schon längst kommen sollen.. sollte 1 rebuild pro jahr kommen!


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2009)

Also in Japan scheint er schon draußen zu sein. Jetzt beginnt das warten auf die Subs^^


----------



## Meriane (11. Juli 2009)

Filme brauchen wohl immer so lang
Ich warte auch noch auf den3. Bleach film, der lief in japan ja auch schon längst :/


----------



## Sin (11. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die gibts aber nur im ersten Band oder?



Ne, gibs in jedem Band, zumindest in den 2 die ich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste nicht bald die englisch Dub von NGE rauskommen?


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ne, gibs in jedem Band, zumindest in den 2 die ich hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo ist denn die im zweiten Band?


Zum NGE Film. Auf der Animagic kann man den Film im Kino schauen, jedoch nur in Japanisch mit englischem untertittel.


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Japanisch mit englischem untertittel.


is doch gut ^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> aber schon krass wie ne zu Kinderzeiten laufende Serie, geniale Wege zum Mord lieferte O_o



Stimmt darum schaue ich die serie ich möchte ein serien mörder werden.


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Stimmt darum schaue ich die serie ich möchte ein serien mörder werden.


mach aber bitte deinen ersten Mord in einem von innen abgeschlossenem raum xD


----------



## Meriane (11. Juli 2009)

Hihi, grad NGE zu Ende geguckt...(komisches Ende :/)
Bin dann auf die gewisse Seite und bin unter NGE-Filme... In der Beschreibung steht dann


> Was wird geschehen, nun, da der letzte Engel besiegt wurde und NERV seinen Zweck verloren hat, aber nach wie vor die Kontrolle über zwei EVAs besitzt, mit denen man die Welt zerstören könnte? Wird SEELE dulden, dass Ikari Gendou sein eigenes Szenario im Third Impact umzusetzen versucht?* Und worum ging es eigentlich in der ganzen Geschichte?*



Fand ich iwie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, noch ne Sache weiß jemand in welchem Soundtrack die ganzen Versionen der Endings sind?


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Achja, noch ne Sache weiß jemand in welchem Soundtrack die ganzen Versionen der Endings sind?


uh ich kenn ne geile seite wo es die soundtracks und lieder zu allen ANimes gibt,,, und das kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darf man aber hier net schreiben ;(


----------



## Meriane (11. Juli 2009)

Sehr schade, stimmt
Naja ich werd die schon iwie bekommen ^^


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2009)

Mir haben eig. beiden Enden relativ gut gefallen :> Film war halt Actionlastiger.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> mach aber bitte deinen ersten Mord in einem von innen abgeschlossenem raum xD



Sicher Doch ;D


----------



## Meriane (12. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie muss ich immer wieder lachen bei dem Ausschnitt xD


----------



## Kangrim (12. Juli 2009)

Japanisch-Deutsch
Sehr toller akzent (richtig geschrieben? oO)^^


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2009)

Jahahahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich liebe deutsch in animes xD


----------



## Sin (12. Juli 2009)

Hä, hat sich Asukas Mutter nicht aufgehängt als sie ein kleines Kind war? 

Aber btw Deutsch in NGE, ich erinner nur an: Baumkuchen.


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2009)

Weiß einer obs zu Zombie Loan ne 2. Season geben wird ?


----------



## Meriane (12. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hä, hat sich Asukas Mutter nicht aufgehängt als sie ein kleines Kind war?
> 
> Aber btw Deutsch in NGE, ich erinner nur an: Baumkuchen.


stimmt, asuka sagt auch danach dass das nic
ht ihre richtige Mutter war


----------



## Sin (12. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> stimmt, asuka sagt auch danach dass das nic
> ht ihre richtige Mutter war



Ich muss zugeben, an diese Szene kann ich mich kaum noch dran erinnern, NGE ist schon n weilchen her bei mir. Wird mal wieder Zeit es zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (12. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Weiß einer obs zu Zombie Loan ne 2. Season geben wird ?



Ist nichts bekannt, aber wär doch irgendwie cool *g*


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Ist nichts bekannt, aber wär doch irgendwie cool *g*



Yep, das Ende bei dem OVA ist ja immernoch ziemlich offen :>


----------



## Qonix (12. Juli 2009)

Im Moment freue ich mich in Sachen Anime am meisten auf den Film zu Afro Samurai. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Im Moment freue ich mich in Sachen Anime am meisten auf den Film zu Afro Samurai.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich auch noch schauen! Wird wohl morgen der Fall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

So habe gestern Episode 408 von One Piece geschaut.


Spoiler



Von der Spannung von Ep. 405 ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Die Episode fand ich mehr lustig als spannend. Vorallem mit dem Pilz zwischen den Beinen. *lach*


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Kennt ihr den? Ich hab den voher geschaut, nicht übel.

Elfenlied


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den? Ich hab den voher geschaut, nicht übel.


Klar. Wer kennt Elfenlied nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bis vor kurzem und jetzt geht mir die Melodie von der Spieluhr nicht mehr aus dem Kopf!


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juli 2009)

Man man man ...

Bleach ist mein absoluter König der Filler, einfach mal nen "OVA" zwischen die normalen Folgen schieben, echt ohne Worte =/
Ich könnte *würg* ...


----------



## Elda (13. Juli 2009)

Würd auch gern anfangen Bleach zu gucken nur wenn ich mal angefangen hab zu gucken komm ich nicht mehr los xD


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt mal 4 folgen tenjo tenge angetan und muss sagen es hat nen verdammt einschläfernden effekt irgendwie is das scheißlangweilig selbst die titten können mich nicht dazu animieren die serie zu gucken wird das irgendwann nochmal spannend?


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Würd auch gern anfangen Bleach zu gucken nur wenn ich mal angefangen hab zu gucken komm ich nicht mehr los xD


Hab auch vor etwa ein paar Tagen angefangen und bin jetzt bei Ep. 23 
Es ist spannend und lustig. Ich mag den Humor von Bleach.


----------



## Klunker (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klar. Wer kennt Elfenlied nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bis vor kurzem und jetzt geht mir die Melodie von der Spieluhr nicht mehr aus dem Kopf!


Ich hoffe mal ihr werdet den manga lesen? der Manga ist meiner meinung nach sehr viel besser, die characktere kommen einem noch näher, einen char habe ich am anfang gehasst und am ende für einen der besten chars die jemals geschaffen wurden gehalten 



Spoiler



(Bando)


 Übrigens wird auch das Gedicht Elfen Lied vorgetragen, dieses Gedicht hat eine sehr sehr wichtige bedeutung für den manga udn wurde im anime einfachw eggelassen meine ich. Elfenlied lohnt sich wirklich. Meisterwerk



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt mal 4 folgen tenjo tenge angetan und muss sagen es hat nen verdammt einschläfernden effekt irgendwie is das scheißlangweilig selbst die titten können mich nicht dazu animieren die serie zu gucken wird das irgendwann nochmal spannend?



Die "Titten" sollen ja nich begeitern sondern die traurige geschichte der vergangenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Die "Titten" sollen ja nich begeitern sondern die traurige geschichte der vergangenheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja toll da kam bisher noch gar nix ....


vll hätte man das mal bissl früher bringen sollen


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> einen char habe ich am anfang gehasst und am ende für einen der besten chars die jemals geschaffen wurden gehalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jop jop der char war im manga wirklich deulich besser!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> vll hätte man das mal bissl früher bringen sollen



Schau Casshern Sins an, da bekommst in der ersten Folge alles was du brauchst um lust zu haben weiter zu schauen.

ck. in welche richtung die storry verläuft,  einge der eichtigsten Chars, und man is neugierig wie es der Hauptchar schafft mit dem zurecht zu kommen was in der vergangenheit pasiert ist.

ACHTUNG HARDCORE SPOILER



Spoiler



Baka ningen!.. schau die Serie wenn neugierig bist ^^ 
is zu gut um zu spoilern!
Aber eins sei gesagt, dir werden die Trähnen kommen!
Und die Serie ist an einigen Stellen schwer verdaulich!
Ich konnte kaum mehr als 3 Folgen am stück schauen ohne drüber Schlafen zu müssen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Soooo , da mir aufgefallen ist , das sehr viele Leute , manga/ Anime orientiert / interessiert sind, würde ich mal meinen , das wir das zeugs hier Diskutieren , und nicht in diversen anderen Threads?!
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...




SCHNITZELLLL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (14. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt mal 4 folgen tenjo tenge angetan und muss sagen es hat nen verdammt einschläfernden effekt irgendwie is das scheißlangweilig selbst die titten können mich nicht dazu animieren die serie zu gucken wird das irgendwann nochmal spannend?


Tenjo Tenge ansich ist ganz gut, nur finde ich die Geschichte in der die Vergangenheit gezeigt wird zu lang.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Tenjo Tenge ansich ist ganz gut, nur finde ich die Geschichte in der die Vergangenheit gezeigt wird zu lang.


ist das in prinzip aber nicht der ganze anime bis auf die paar anfangsfolgen und der schluss?^^


----------



## Elda (14. Juli 2009)

Beim Anime schon Manga hab ich noch nicht gelesen.
Im Anime wird auch nicht alles gezeit Anime hört auf Manga geht weiter : /


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2009)

fix reinrenn und wider Werbung für Casschern absetz...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFdirpO6YKQ


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> fix reinrenn und wider Werbung für Casschern absetz...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFdirpO6YKQ



Das Video war das allererste was ich über CS erfahren hab :-O Werd auch mal anfangen wenn ich K-On! fertig hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne Frage: Dragon Girls ist doch Ikki Tousen nur mit anderen Namen oder?


----------



## Bankchar (14. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> fix reinrenn und wider Werbung für Casschern absetz...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFdirpO6YKQ



Hab mir gestern die 1. Folge angeschaut und muss sagen, das es ganz interessant aussieht :>  Muss jetzt aber erstmal Lucky Star fertigschauen, da häng ich schon so lange dran :x


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

gut dann lass ich tenjo tenge sein und zieh mir lieber CS und Love Hina rein


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ne Frage: Dragon Girls ist doch Ikki Tousen nur mit anderen Namen oder?


Dragon Girls ist einfach die englische Übersetzung von Ikki Tousen.

Man man Leute, lest endlich mal Mangas und benutz eure Fantasie als immer nur Animes zu schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Meinst du das hier??

Elfenlied

Bei Nacht im Dorf der Wächter rief: Elfe!
Ein ganz kleines Elfchen im Walde schlief
wohl um die Elfe!
Und meint, es rief ihm aus dem Tal
bei seinem Namen die Nachtigall,
oder Silpelit hätt' ihm gerufen.

Reibt sich der Elf' die Augen aus,
begibt sich vor sein Schneckenhaus
und ist als wie ein trunken Mann,
sein Schläflein war nicht voll getan,
und humpelt also tippe tapp
durch's Haselholz in's Tal hinab,
schlupft an der Mauer hin so dicht,
da sitzt der Glühwurm Licht an Licht.

Was sind das helle Fensterlein?
Da drin wird eine Hochzeit sein:
die Kleinen sitzen bei'm Mahle,
und treiben's in dem Saale.
Da guck' ich wohl ein wenig 'nein!«

Pfui, stößt den Kopf an harten Stein!
Elfe, gelt, du hast genug?
Gukuk!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

??? ich kenn jetzt nur den Manga/Anime Elfenlied das kannte ich noch nicht Oo


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Hab ich auf ner Fan-Site gefunden.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Elfenlied von Eduard Friedrich Mörike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird zum ersten mal in band 5 also band 3 in deutschland eingebracht und trägt von dor an eine sehr wichtige Rolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Anime ist einfach nicht lang genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lest den manga sosnt verpasst ihr was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dragon Girls ist einfach die englische Übersetzung von Ikki Tousen.
> 
> Man man Leute, lest endlich mal Mangas und benutz eure Fantasie als immer nur Animes zu schauen.
> 
> ...



Naja manche Sachen kommen als Anime (Bzw. in bewegten Bildern) einfach besser rüber


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja manche Sachen kommen als Anime (Bzw. in bewegten Bildern) einfach besser rüber



Der Fanservice nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja manche Sachen kommen als Anime (Bzw. in bewegten Bildern) einfach besser rüber


Also das Gefühl hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie. Genau wie jedes Buch besser als der Film dazu ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also das Gefühl hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie. Genau wie jedes Buch besser als der Film dazu ist.



Naja, bei Büchern kommt auch anders rüber, man erkebt den Film als Zuschauer und kann nicht so gut in die Gedanken der Protagonisten blicken.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

im kreis renn und total verstört bin

One piece



Spoiler



wth Ace ist Gol D. Rogers Sohn Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> im kreis renn und total verstört bin
> 
> One piece


mein gott das ist doch schon die ganze zeit in der gerüchte küche jeder wusste es aber keiner hats geglaubt!!!!!!


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> im kreis renn und total verstört bin
> 
> One piece
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



aufgrund der erklärung das die berichte mangelhaft sind, setzte ich alles auf die karte, das das wahre kind rogers mit ace ausgetauscht wurde, und zwar mit ruffy. zwar würd ich auch ace diese verwandschaft zutrauen, aber verhalten der beiden "brüder" lässt eher auf ruffy schließen. außerdem find ich die tatsache das ace auch in dragon ein biologischen vater sah udn ruffy nicht wußte wer sein vater ist für ein indiz für die these



edit: gut im wiki hat man mit meiner theorie den boden aufgewischt^^


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2009)

wtf.



Spoiler



Kommts vom alter und dem Exekutionszeitpunkt hin?



ich will garnet spekulieren xD ich warte lieber auf das fertige kapitel ^_^


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mein gott das ist doch schon die ganze zeit in der gerüchte küche jeder wusste es aber keiner hats geglaubt!!!!!!



ich glaube ich treibe mich auf zuwenigen fan sites rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne zwar einige gerüchte aber nur die bekanntesten. Wer meint ihr ist Dadan? Ruffys mom?


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich glaube ich treibe mich auf zuwenigen fan sites rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das gerücht in bezug auf ace nie wo gesehen.

@TheGui


Spoiler



eigentlich kommts nicht hin da Roger 2 jahre vor Ace geburt zur Welt kam, aber laut senghok war das wohl auch eine besondere schwangerschaft mit 20 monaten tragezeit. fragt sich wo die restlichen vier monate bleiben und ob rogers letzter wunsch neben einer hankersmahlzeit ein puffbesuch war xD


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

wird sich alles noch aufklänren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt wird op richtig packend Oo


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2009)

Könnt ihr nicht endlich mal die Klappe halten und das ganze Zeug für euch behalten.

Ich finde es dürfte, da wir in einem deutschen Forum sind, nur so weit disskutiert werden wie der deutsche Manga ist. Ob Spoilerbalken oder nicht ist egal.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

also so in 1 1/2 jahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, dann hald.

Quatscht hald per PM wenn ihrs nicht lassen könnt oder geht in ein OP-Forum.


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Oder sagt, ob der Spoiler zum Anime oder zum Manga gehört. Am besten die Nummer usw. auch.


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2009)

oh lol xD

Können wir was dafür das wir die *aktuellen *Ereignisse wissen wollen, und sicher nicht X Jahre warten bis es endlich ma auf deutsch erscheint...

Spoiler -> muss keiner <- lesen, auch wenn die Versuchung groß is ^_^

ach übrigens 

-> Nami wird *schwanger*!  

Wenn wissen willst ob es stimmt... lies es auf einer der hier "verbotenen" Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Eine noch ausgezeichnetere Idee.

Ich denke das sollten wir so handhaben. Wenn ihr schon so geil seid, über Ereignisse in One Piece zu spekulieren, die im übersetzen Manga erst in einem Jahr auftauchen, dann markiert den Spoiler auch bitte entsprechend mit der Kapitelzahl. Dann rauszufinden wo der deutsche Manga steht, dürfte nicht schwer fallen. Das könnte dann so aussehen.

One Piece Manga Bd. 51 Kapitel 501 (dt. Bd. 50; Kpt. 491) 



Spoiler



Wer das liest, hat ein kleines Gemächt



Es muß ja nicht immer so ausführlich sein, aber jeder User soll auf einen BLick sehen, ob der Spoiler Dinge betrifft, die er kennt oder nicht.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

von mir aus, ist mir ziemlich lachs....


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

also bei spoilern darf man doch wohl schon davon ausgehen das es um dinge geht, die man beim nur deutschen manga wohl nicht weiß. von daher ist doch die kapitelangabe auch irrelevant. aber an mir solls nicht liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Qonix
wenn ich für jeden Manga zum drüber quatschen in ein entsprechendes Forum gehen müsste, wär meine favoritenliste zu groß und ich hab auch keine lust das ständig zerfleddern zu müssen. letztendlich kann ich dir genauso raten nicht in einem eigentlichen mmo-forum über mangas zu reden.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Wer meint ihr ist Dadan? Ruffys mom?


Sowas will ich zum Beispiel schon gar nicht hören.



Dann setzt doch einfach alles in eine Spoiler und gut ist und zwar wirklich alles.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sowas will ich zum Beispiel schon gar nicht hören.


das was über dadan bis jetzt gesagt wurde steht auch alles im deutschen. die frage und die spekulation darüber also laut noxiel auch ohne spoiler legitim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erwähnt wird er/sie/es übrigens bei bekanntgabe des neuen kopfgeldes nach enies lobby auf ruffys heimatinsel


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2009)

Ups, das wusste ich jetzt nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab nichts gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was diskutiert ihr auch über Spoiler und dann kommt einfach etwas was schon laaaaange zurück liegt.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ups, das wusste ich jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kein ding, der name wird eigentlich auch so beiläufig erwähnt, das man es nicht unbedingt direkt wahr nimmt ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kein ding, der name wird eigentlich auch so beiläufig erwähnt, das man es nicht unbedingt direkt wahr nimmt ^^


das muss ich wohl überhört haben bitte per pm an mich^^

oder die folge dann guck ich nach


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

weil man jetzt eben was neues weiß, bzw ich spekuliere (eh falsch^^) ähm mom  One Piece Kapitel 550 (dt. Bd. 50; Kpt. 491) 



Spoiler



ace eltern sidn bekannt doch ruffys nicht, daher könnte dadan sowas wie gol d rogers schwestern sein...könnte ja sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, glaube das braucht keinen Spoiler da es absolute spekulation is... 



Spoiler



was is wenn Ruffy G.D.Rgger selber ist!

kp... Zauber, nen Klon oder ne Fähigkeit eines Früchteusers




das aber schon.
(Shabody Archipel ark)


Spoiler



Jewelery Bonni kann ja leute verjüngen!


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand wo ich den Street Fighter Anime sehen kann? (Nicht das etwas ältere)


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich den Street Fighter Anime sehen kann? (Nicht das etwas ältere)



Suche auch schon lange finde aber nix-_-


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich den Street Fighter Anime sehen kann? (Nicht das etwas ältere)






Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Suche auch schon lange finde aber nix-_-


Vielleicht findet ihr auf Amazon etwas.
Da hat es ja ein paar Animes oder ihr wolltet doch nicht etwa Streams im Internet anschauen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (15. Juli 2009)

Streams sind der größte Mist. Die Quali vom Anime geht total flöten und Vollbildmodus kannste eh knicken :x


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Streams sind der größte Mist. Die Quali vom Anime geht total flöten und Vollbildmodus kannste eh knicken :x



wenn man nur 0815 seiten kennt kein wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> wenn man nur 0815 seiten kennt kein wunder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich war schon auf ein paar. Aber ich bleib eh lieber bei meiner Festplatte + Media Player (;


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm, glaube das braucht keinen Spoiler da es absolute spekulation is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Glaub ich nicht. Gol D. Roger wurde öffentlich hingerichtet. Und wenn es damals nur ein Doppelgänger gewesen wäre, hatte Roger immer noch die absolut tödliche Krankheit, an der er gestorben wäre. Ruffy ist wahrscheinlich irgendwie verwandt mit Roger, aber Roger selber kann er nicht sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Glaub ich nicht. Gol D. Roger wurde öffentlich hingerichtet. Und wenn es damals nur ein Doppelgänger gewesen wäre, hatte Roger immer noch die absolut tödliche Krankheit, an der er gestorben wäre. Ruffy ist wahrscheinlich irgendwie verwandt mit Roger, aber Roger selber kann er nicht sein.


Das is Alles OP spekulation


Spoiler



Es wurde aber auch gesagt das Ruffy Aces Bruder ist also muss zumindest ein Elternteil gleich sein oder ist das eher eine so enge Freudnschaft das sie wie Brüder geworden sind. hmmm


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das is Alles OP spekulation
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



naja eine buderschaft durch freundschaft wohl kaum.

da das allererste mal als ACE auftaucht in für einen Angeber hält und sie ich desöfteren in die Haare kriegen. im späteren verlauf ändert sich ie ganze sache natürlich aber es war ja von anfang an klaar dass er sein Bruder is.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das is Alles OP spekulation
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich glaube sogar, dass beide Elternteile gleich sind. Im Gespräch mit Garp hat Ace ja gesagt, dass er den Namen Portgas von seiner Mutter genommen hat, weil er zu seinem Vater Dragon keine gute Beziehung hat.


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> naja eine buderschaft durch freundschaft wohl kaum.
> 
> da das allererste mal als ACE auftaucht in für einen Angeber hält und sie ich desöfteren in die Haare kriegen. im späteren verlauf ändert sich ie ganze sache natürlich aber es war ja von anfang an klaar dass er sein Bruder is.



(kollosaler SPoiler, nix für "deutsch" fans!)


Spoiler



Garp hatt beide als Brüder aufgezogen..allen anschein und den aktuellen Spoilern des kommenden Kapitels nach sind Ruffy und Ace keine direkten brüder.. und ACE ist G.D.Roggers leiblicher Sohn!


----------



## Meriane (15. Juli 2009)

Spoiler



Dann müsste Ace doch über 50 sein, Ruffy ist aber doch nur 16+. Wie sollen die dann als Brüder aufgewachsen sein?


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dann müsste Ace doch über 50 sein, Ruffy ist aber doch nur 16+. Wie sollen die dann als Brüder aufgewachsen sein?


op-spoiler vom neuesten chap aus japan


Spoiler



wieso müsste ace dann 50 sein? 5 monate vor rogers hinrichtung war die empfängnis, passt doch vom alter genau wenn man noch bedenkt das die schwangerschaft 20 monate gedauert hat, kommt man auf das alter von 20 jahren bei ace. roger bat garp dann sich ace anzunehmen um die identität zu verschleiern , damit das kind nicht gleich getötet wird. garp hat von daher ace als seinen enkel aufgezogen und damit als ruffys bruder


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dann müsste Ace doch über 50 sein, Ruffy ist aber doch nur 16+. Wie sollen die dann als Brüder aufgewachsen sein?





Spoiler



Wie ich aus dem aktuellen Kapitel entnehmen konnte, hat Ace's Mutter ihn 20 Monate im Bauch gehabt. Vor 22 Jahren wurde Roger hingerichtet. 22 Jahre - 20 monate = ca 20 Jahre. Ace = 20 Jahre alt. Also kommt es hin. Roger hat Ace doch nicht gezeugt als er 1 Jahre alt war.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Sagtmal ist es wirklich derart schwer einen Spoiler zu kennzeichnen?


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

Braucht es denn für die letzten Spoiler eine Kennzeichnung? Klunker hat mit OP-Spoiler angefangen und wir haben immer darauf geantwortet. Das Thema hat sich nicht geändert.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Dann aber bitte auch zitieren. (Nicht an dich)


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Na Meriane hat ihren nicht gekennzeichnet und ihr habt darauf aufgebaut. Ich mußte z. B. schon wieder den Spoiler aufdecken um zu erkennen, dass ich die Info darunter noch überhaupt nicht haben wollte. -_-


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na Meriane hat ihren nicht gekennzeichnet und ihr habt darauf aufgebaut. Ich mußte z. B. schon wieder den Spoiler aufdecken um zu erkennen, dass ich die Info darunter noch überhaupt nicht haben wollte. -_-


also das ist doch jetzt aber scheinheilig^^ immerhin zitier ich sie gleich darunter und vor meiner antwort aufs zitat steht doch von wo es kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (15. Juli 2009)

Ähh ohmann ich bin ja verpeilt.
ich dachte tatsächlich Goldrogers Verurteilung wäre 50 Jahre her Oo


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nur etwas vorbelastet als ich damals in einen Thread geschaut hatte, der ungefähr folgenden Titel trug und der nur einen Satz beeinhaltete.

Threadname: Politische Umwerfungen in großem Stil
Threadinhalt: 

*SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE*​


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin nur etwas vorbelastet als ich damals in einen Thread geschaut hatte, der ungefähr folgenden Titel trug und der nur einen Satz beeinhaltete.
> 
> Threadname: Politische Umwerfungen in großem Stil
> Threadinhalt:
> ...



Immer noch besser als das: (Achtung Harry Potter spoiler.! Falls jemand das 7.te Buch noch nicht gelesen hat, sollte das nicht anschauen)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL5NltsDWX8


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin nur etwas vorbelastet als ich damals in einen Thread geschaut hatte, der ungefähr folgenden Titel trug und der nur einen Satz beeinhaltete.
> 
> Threadname: Politische Umwerfungen in großem Stil
> Threadinhalt:
> ...


das buch steht bei mir seit ich es aus der grabbelkiste gekauft hatte, immernoch ungelesen im Regal.
irgendwie konnt ich der reihe nichts mehr abgewinnen und für die filme interessier ich mich auch erst seit emma watson 18 ist und die presse das mit ab 18 fotos zelebrierte^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab nichts gegen die ab 18 fotos xD


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gegen die ab 18 fotos xD


ich auch nicht, aber leider völlig ot^^

gibt es eigentlich mangaseiten die ungereimtheiten seitens des autors sammeln/aufdecken?


----------



## Kangrim (15. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als das: (Achtung Harry Potter spoiler.! Falls jemand das 7.te Buch noch nicht gelesen hat, sollte das nicht anschauen)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL5NltsDWX8




Das witzige an dem Video ist, das manches nicht stimmt was sie gespoilert haben xD


----------



## Yoh (16. Juli 2009)

Na habt ihr alle schon fleißig das neue OP gelesen? Hab da nämlich so meine Theorie...Wollt ihr sie hören?


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Yoh schrieb:


> Na habt ihr alle schon fleißig das neue OP gelesen? Hab da nämlich so meine Theorie...Wollt ihr sie hören?


wir diskutieren hier schon seit 2 seiten wegen der spoiler die seit montag draußen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


theorie dann bitte in spoiler packen und drüber erwähnen von welchen manga und welches chap, sofern der deutsche manga/anime noch nicht so weit ist wie das was man sagen will.


----------



## Yoh (16. Juli 2009)

naja ich schreib einfach mal. Achtung Spoiler!


Spoiler



Also.
Ich hab eine verrückte Theorie die ich jedoch garnicht so abwägig finde.

Könnte es nicht sein das Ruffy der Sohn von Gol D. Roger ist?

Ich hab dafür mehrere "beweise" bzw "Argumente"

Also:
Am Ende des letzten Kapitels, sieht man ,nur in einem kleinen Bild, wie Gol D. Roger Garp darum bittet auf seinen Sohn aufzupassen. Überlegt man nun genau nach, weiß man das Ruffy einiges mehr mit seinem Opa (Garp) zu tuen hatte und somit also auch immer im Schutz von Garp stand! Ace hingegen hatte nicht wirklich viel mit seinem Opa zu tuen, was mich meine Theorie noch realistischer gestaltet.
In dem Kapitel hat sich außerdem der Admiral der die "warheit" über Ace rausbringt bei Garp dafür "entschuldigt" das er die Warheit nun rausbringt. Das lässt mich darauf schließen das Garp entweder anhaltspunkte, oder die ganze Warheit gesagt hat. Schlussfolgerung: Er könnte mit absicht gelogen haben!
Außerdem hatte Garp in einem Kapitel (523) eine Szene, wo gezeigt wird wie er mit Ace redet, der inhalt des gesprächs wird jedoch nicht enthüllt. Dort liegt bei mir die Vermutung das Garp Ace informiert hat über Ruffys herkunft und mit ihm ein Plan "erstellt" hat um so Ruffy entgültig zu schützen. Da Ace eh sterben sollte wär das nicht weiter schlimm und Ruffy wär geschüzt.
Wieos die nun plötzlich damit kommen? Nunja. Ruffy hat sehr viel radau gemacht mit der CP9 und Thrillerbark, was mich zum entschluss bringt das die Marine wohl stark über Ruffys herkunft resachiert hat und Garp nun etwas unternehmen musste um Ruffy zu shcützen! So das ist meine Theorie^^



Viel spaß. Sry vil bisl unverständlich hab das schnell runtergerattert!


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

antwort auf yohs one piece spoiler:


Spoiler



leider macht ruffys alter deine theorie zu nichte. wie gesagt war das kind 20 monate im bauch seiner mutter um die marine über den empfängniszeitpunkt zu täuschen. nur ace mit seinen 20 jahren passt dehm nach auf die beschreibung. ruffy hingegen ist erst 17 und selbst in op kann die mutter ruffy nicht so lang im bauch gehabt haben. außerdem scheint ace selbst auch zu wissen das roger sein vater ist. dafür spricht das er dragon nie erwähnt hat wenn er von seinem vater sprach und nicht wie üblich bei anderen piraten selbst nach dem PK-titel strebt und zu rogers feind whitebeard ging(man weiß ja das ace seine vater dafür verachtet das seine mutter wegen ihm gestorben ist; nun hat sich rausgestellt als folge um ace zu beschützen)


----------



## Klunker (16. Juli 2009)

antwort auf yohs oü spoilerei

ähm dafür bedarf es noch nicht mal en spoile bin mir aber gerade net sicher 



Spoiler



ist nicht schon seit ewigkeiten bekannt, dass dragon ruffys vater ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> antwort auf yohs oü spoilerei
> 
> ähm dafür bedarf es noch nicht mal en spoile bin mir aber gerade net sicher
> 
> ...


Garp hats gesagt nach den Ereignissen von Enies Loby als er das Haus der Gallera companie repariert hat

das is sogar noch im deutschen


----------



## Yoh (16. Juli 2009)

Er hats behauptet. Wahr muss es aber nicht sein


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Yoh schrieb:


> Er hats behauptet. Wahr muss es aber nicht sein


klar die lügen sich alle gegenseitig die hucke voll, ganz ehrlich das glaub ich nid warum hätte er ihn sonst in loguetown retten sollen?


----------



## Klunker (16. Juli 2009)

bezieht sich auf meinen post 



Spoiler



hat nicht auch bär gesagt das dragon auf seinen sohn stolu sein kann oder so ähnlich. mal eben im op wiki gucken.



&#8593; One Piece-Manga - Erneute Ankunft (Band 50) - Kapitel 485 ~ Bartholomäus Bär spricht zu Dragon.


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

Was haben eigentlich alle mit One Piece, find das irgendwie... naja ^^

So, hab nun angefangen Bleach zu gucken, als übergang bis zum neuen Elfenlied Manga, der eigentlich bald eintrudeln sollte.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich alle mit One Piece, find das irgendwie... naja ^^
> 
> So, hab nun angefangen Bleach zu gucken, als übergang bis zum neuen Elfenlied Manga, der eigentlich bald eintrudeln sollte.



Joa OP ist auch nicht so ganz meine Sache. Es ist zwar sehr gut, was anderes will ich nicht behaupten, aber irgendwie werden mir manche Kräfte mit der zeit zu abgedreht. Ich meine ein typ der sich in eine giraffe verdandelt und wie wild roundhousekicks verteilt....^^

Neuer Elfenlied band? *bestell*


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Joa OP ist auch nicht so ganz meine Sache. Es ist zwar sehr gut, was anderes will ich nicht behaupten, aber irgendwie werden mir manche Kräfte mit der zeit zu abgedreht. Ich meine ein typ der sich in eine giraffe verdandelt und wie wild roundhousekicks verteilt....^^
> 
> Neuer Elfenlied band? *bestell*



Jepp, Nr. 03 kommt: http://www.amazon.de/Elfen-Lied-03-Lynn-Ok...4269&sr=8-3


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich alle mit One Piece, find das irgendwie... naja ^^
> 
> So, hab nun angefangen Bleach zu gucken, als übergang bis zum neuen Elfenlied Manga, der eigentlich bald eintrudeln sollte.


mich faszinieren die zusammenhänge einfach(und natürlich die kämpfe, aber das sagt ja schon das manga genre). einfach wenn man etwas eigentlich ziemlich belangloses hört, mit der zeit sich aber immer mehr dazu ergibt was nicht unbedingt zur hauptstory gehört und sich teilweise zu etwas großen ergibt.
Beispiel: das D. in manchen namen. anfangs einfach nur einzusatz wo man halt nen zweitnamen vermutet hat. man kannte ja bis jetzt nur Ruffy und Roger bei denen es so ist und da merkte man noch nicht wirklich einen zusammenhang. Dann erwähnt Kuleha auf Drumm den Willen des D. und es kommen erste ideen auf oder man fragt sich was versteckt sich wirklich dahinter. Das ganze wurde dann immer mehr ausgebaut durch bekanntgabe weiterer Chars die das D. haben/hatten.
Oder anderes beispiel die Vivre Card. ziemlich früh in Alabasta bekommen und mehr als Symbol für eine erneute zusammenkunft zischen den Brüdern gesehen und erst auf Thriller Bark klärte sich auf was das genau ist.
Eine aufkommende mysteriöse Verbindung seh ich übrigens noch bei den Dialen die nur auf Skypia vorkommen, aber brook trotzdem bei einem händler eins gekauft hat. man könnte sagen"viel halt vom himmel". kann sein, aber da es gefunden wurde, war es wahrscheinlich an land und wenn es darauf gefallen wäre, dürfte es doch kaputt sein. whats next^^


----------



## Sin (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm hab mich nie intensiv mit One Piece beschäftigt, liegt n bisl daran, dass ich den zeichenstil speziell bei diesem Anime nicht mag, und mir von vorne herein die Grundstory nicht zugesagt hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

muss ja auch nicht jedem gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (19. Juli 2009)

So, Bleach folge 13 hinter mir. Bisher gefällt es mir recht gut, dass einzige was stört ist (Spoiler) 



Spoiler



dass zunehmend alle möglichen Leute auch fähigkeiten entwickeln und Geister sehen können, bzw auch besiegen.


----------



## Maga1212 (20. Juli 2009)

kurze frage habe bis jetzt alle folgen von one piece gesehen 409... wollte fragen wann kommen immer neue folgen wars nicht jeden donnerstag ? oder irre ich mich da


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> kurze frage habe bis jetzt alle folgen von one piece gesehen 409... wollte fragen wann kommen immer neue folgen wars nicht jeden donnerstag ? oder irre ich mich da


wahhhh die muss ich mir heute gleich reinziehn wahhhhhhhh


----------



## Meriane (20. Juli 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> kurze frage habe bis jetzt alle folgen von one piece gesehen 409... wollte fragen wann kommen immer neue folgen wars nicht jeden donnerstag ? oder irre ich mich da



Geh mal auf diese Seite. Da steht von allen Animes, wann die Folgen in Japan laufen.

Und ich geh jetzt auch op Folge 409 gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2009)

Boah ist Serial Experiments Lain kompliziert...


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2009)

BOOOOJAAAHHHH
der neueste spoiler von One Piece ist der absolute Hammer
so und allein bei der aussage belass ich es auch, dann kommt keiner in versuchung irgendetwas zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> BOOOOJAAAHHHH
> der neueste spoiler von One Piece ist der absolute Hammer
> so und allein bei der aussage belass ich es auch, dann kommt keiner in versuchung irgendetwas zu lesen
> 
> ...



schnell mal lesen geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juli 2009)

ok aus dem geschrieben text entsteht nur wirwar in meinem kopf, ich warte auf die übersetzung von franky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> BOOOOJAAAHHHH
> der neueste spoiler von One Piece ist der absolute Hammer
> so und allein bei der aussage belass ich es auch, dann kommt keiner in versuchung irgendetwas zu lesen
> 
> ...


und, is Croco jetz ne frau?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> und, is Croco jetz ne frau?


hä croco?


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

nicht WICHTIG für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw animestand ist momentan 410 oder? wo ist das ungefähr hat unser strohhut schon boa hancock getroffen?..gilt das jetzt als spoiler wobei sagt eh nichts aus und ist egal will nur wissen wo die sind^bin momentan bei 387 oder so den fillern...dafür fan service nami und robin *g*


----------



## Sin (22. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nicht WICHTIG für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr solltet einen eigenen One Piece Thread aufmachen :-P


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

glaube das erlaubt uns die forenleitung net. wobei one pieve im moment richtig richtig genial ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> glaube das erlaubt uns die forenleitung net. wobei one pieve im moment richtig richtig genial ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin immernoch bei Bleach, mitlerweile folge 65. Ist irgendwie ne interessante Mischung, erinnert teils an SM, DB und Naruto.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Juli 2009)

ja bleach ist schon was feines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und der nächste scan kommt in 2 tagen *freu*


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch bei Bleach, mitlerweile folge 65. Ist irgendwie ne interessante Mischung, erinnert teils an SM, DB und Naruto.


Bleach ist schon echt nett ... 
selbst die Filler (die ja jeder Anime hat) sind sehr gut da sie meistens nach harten Kämpfen kommen und die Geschichte wieder mit jeder menge Comedy aufheiteren.
Da ich leider schon bei Folge 228 bin schau ich mir nebenbei Kimi ga Aruji de Shitsuji ga Ore de (They are my noble masters) an ... ich mag Ecchi Animes =P

Wie oft läuft Bleach eig. im Jap Tv ? 1x die Woche ?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juli 2009)

Ich wage mich mal in One Piece verseuchte Gewässer:

Ich habe jetzt den 22ten und letzten Band von 20th Century Boys durch und obwohl das Ende nicht alles aufklärt, bin ich doch durchaus zufrieden damit. Und vielleicht erbarmt sich Panini ja und bringt auch die beiden Bände der "Nachfolge-Serie" 21st Century Boys raus. Mal schauen...

Zumindest bin ich grad fleißig am Lesen der kompletten Serie von Anfang an und freue mich wie ein gemässigter Rohrspatz auf die Veröffentlichung der Verfilmung mit Untertiteln.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gerade am letzten Band von GTO.

Eine geniale Serie.

20th Century Boys hab ich mir auch schon ein paar Mal angeschaut aber durch zum Teils Geschenktemangas wurde dann immer wieder anderen Serien gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Juli 2009)

ich glaube ich fang mit one piece an, wenn ich mit soul eater durch bin.
hab sogar noch die alten banzai "hefte" wo die ersten kapitel drin sind xD


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juli 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich wage mich mal in One Piece verseuchte Gewässer


pöse Bezeichnung, ganz pöse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sagen wir doch statt verseucht, was so einen negativen klang hat, doch lieber Hoheitsgebiet^^
aber ansonsten: Hallo Thorrak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Wieso rammen die beiden äußeren Köpfe von Baskerville ständig den mittleren?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auf eine japanische Eigenart tippen. Vielleicht ein Wortwitz, der eher flach als lustig ist und daher entsprechend gemaßregelt wird. Hat man schon in anderen Anime gesehen, von daher tippe ich mal darauf.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wieso rammen die beiden äußeren Köpfe von Baskerville ständig den mittleren?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weil sie sich streiten bzw. eher uneinig sind drücken wirs netter aus^^

tztztztz zwischenposter -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juli 2009)

weil sie es können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 k.a vllt damit er nicht das komando übernimmt ^^ die anderen beiden wohlen vllt selbst entscheiden was sie machn oder so


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Aber die beiden machen es manchmal weil der mittige Scheisse labert und manchmal wirkts wie eine Bestätigung :-O


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aber die beiden machen es manchmal weil der mittige Scheisse labert und manchmal wirkts wie eine Bestätigung :-O


vll haben sie sich die rübe damti einfach schon weichgeklopft und sind blöd geworden


----------



## Medmius (22. Juli 2009)

Hat hier eigentlich auch jemand die Verfilmung von Death Note gesehen? Der Film ist zwar schon fast 4 Jahre alt, jedoch hab ich es erst heute zufällig entdeckt als ich nach Animes suchte.

Ich muss schon sagen, für eine Manga-Verfilmung war der Film echt genial. L wurde meiner meinung nach perfekt gespielt, nur sollte er bisschen mehr Augenringe haben. Die Geschichte an sich wurde ein wenig verändert, jedoch ist sie dem Original recht nahe. 
Wenn ich hingegen Dragonball Evolution anschaue...


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

jetzt ist die frage welchen?^^ den ersten ? den 2ten? oder neusten..glaube change the world oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warg heute 8 stunden dauer one piecfe geguckt bin jetzt bei folge 399 wo sollte ich anch dem anime einsteigen also in welchem chapter? habe das amls nur überflogen, [anime/manga spoiler, deutshe version erscheint am 31.7)



Spoiler



der supernovea und amazon lily arc haben mich net interessiert bin erst ab impel down wieder richtig drin, denke mal ab dem chap wo boa hancock auftaucht oder?


----------



## Medmius (22. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> jetzt ist die frage welchen?^^ den ersten ? den 2ten? oder neusten..glaube change the world oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab mir heute den ersten und den zweiten angeschaut. Die beiden sind ja die Verfilmung des Mangas, nur leider ohne Near und Mello. So wie ich verstanden habe gehts in L:Change the World nicht um den Manga sondern nur um L.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

l change the world ist auch vor kurzem in deutschland erschienen, ist das 2te, habe greade den ersten namen nicht  im kopf, im regal steht auch gerade nur change the world. lohnt sich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Fortsetzung zu GTO? Sind ja am Schluss doch noch sehr viele Frage offen.


----------



## meyster77 (22. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich ein Fortsetzung zu GTO? Sind ja am Schluss doch noch sehr viele Frage offen.



Es wird bald eine kommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab ma was neues entdeckt naja für mich entdeckt nämlich "Love Hina" find ich total hammer die serien kann ich nur empfehlen^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2009)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Es wird bald eine kommen.


Das klingt ja gut.

Schon irgendwas bekannt?


----------



## meyster77 (23. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das klingt ja gut.
> 
> Schon irgendwas bekannt?



Nur das der Mangaka gerade an der Fortsetzung arbeitet, aber wann sie erscheint ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab bei Wikipedia gefunden das es ja eignetlich auch eine Vorgeschichte gibt.

Wurde die je auf deutsch veröffentlicht? Ich glaube ja leider nicht.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab ma was neues entdeckt naja für mich entdeckt nämlich "Love Hina" find ich total hammer die serien kann ich nur empfehlen^^



Stimmt ist absolut genial.
Manchmal ging mir das hin und her auf die Nerven aber insgesamt sehr gut.^^


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin, DragonBall, DragonBall Z, Ranma 1/2, Hellsing, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Detectiv Conan, One Piece

sind meine Top Favoriten

sonst noch Elfenlied, Afro Samurai, Higurashi no naku koro ni, Battleprogrammer Shirase und Golden Boy (Icks Deh)


----------



## Kangrim (24. Juli 2009)

Ich zock im moment wieder Digimon World 1.
Da kommen Erinnerungen wieder.^^

Geniales Spielprinzip.
Leider hab ich grade eine Numemon bekommen xD


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich zock im moment wieder Digimon World 1.
> Da kommen Erinnerungen wieder.^^
> 
> Geniales Spielprinzip.
> Leider hab ich grade eine Numemon bekommen xD


Naja, ich hab das dann immer zum sauber machen benutzt^^

edit: besser ist ja noch Sakuramon oder wie das heißt(wenn die scheißleiste voll ist). das  lernt auch richtig viele attacken beim intelligencetraining^^


----------



## Medmius (24. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> Higurashi no naku koro ni



Nachdem ich die erste Staffel des Animes gesehen hatte, klagten mich 3 Nächte lang Albträume, dass ich von meinen Kollegen mit Baseball-Schlägern angegriffen werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Echt Psycho der Anime. Die Verfilmung finde ich da eher putzig und süss.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab das dann immer zum sauber machen benutzt^^
> 
> edit: besser ist ja noch Sakuramon oder wie das heißt(wenn die scheißleiste voll ist). das  lernt auch richtig viele attacken beim intelligencetraining^^




Hmm das mit Sukamon müsste ich mal ausprobieren.
Ich benutze sie sonst zum saubermachen und tainiere sie dann so lange ohne Essen, dass sie sterben.^^

Naja aber das Numemon hab ich in der Spielzeugstadt durch das Kostüm zu Monzaemon gemacht.
Ich hoffe aber das stirbt demnächst auch, will was neues haben. Am besten Leomon.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm das mit Sukamon müsste ich mal ausprobieren.
> Ich benutze sie sonst zum saubermachen und tainiere sie dann so lange ohne Essen, dass sie sterben.^^
> 
> Naja aber das Numemon hab ich in der Spielzeugstadt durch das Kostüm zu Monzaemon gemacht.
> Ich hoffe aber das stirbt demnächst auch, will was neues haben. Am besten Leomon.


spielst du es mit emu oder richtig auf playstation?


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (24. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die erste Staffel des Animes gesehen hatte, klagten mich 3 Nächte lang Albträume, dass ich von meinen Kollegen mit Baseball-Schlägern angegriffen werde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann freue ich michs con auf den 14ten august
da füge ich mir den anime ein zusammen mit nem Kumpel

ist das perfekte für uns zwei; Blut und schöne Frauen ^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> spielst du es mit emu oder richtig auf playstation?



Ich zock emu. Die englische Version ohne Ogre bug.^^


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich zock emu. Die englische Version ohne Ogre bug.^^


magst mir die links für den emu und das spiel per pn schicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> magst mir die links für den emu und das spiel per pn schicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da müsste ich nochmal meinen kumpel fragen ob der das raussucht. ich hab ihn gebeten mir das mal zu suchen der kann sowas besser^^


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2009)

Was macht der Thread auf Seite 3 ?!

/push 


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, das ich zulange brauche für Casshern Sins...aber der Anime zieht sich imo auch hin :/  

Irgendwie bis jetzt immer nur das Gleiche. Er trifft irgendjemanden, kämpft gegen ein paar Bösewichte, fragt sich jede Folge das gleiche ohne auch nur ein Stück schlauer zu sein und dann latscht er davon um die nächste Person zu treffen .__.


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Irgendwie bis jetzt immer nur das Gleiche. Er trifft irgendjemanden, kämpft gegen ein paar Bösewichte, fragt sich jede Folge das gleiche ohne auch nur ein Stück schlauer zu sein und dann latscht er davon um die nächste Person zu treffen .__.


es geht ja auch um die Personen die er trifft.

jeder geht anders mitt dem kommenden Tod um.

schlauer wird er schon, und am ende klärt sich auch ales auf.

naja, schwer und zäh, aber die storry lohnt sich!


----------



## Fuuton (1. August 2009)

Mal ne Naruto frage, 
Letzten Donnerstag(30.7) sollte doch eigentlich ne neue Folge rauskommen, ich find blos kein Englisch oder Deutschen stream dafür.


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2009)

Vielleicht noch nicht fertig gesubbed ?

Edit: Also auf diversen Seiten gibt es schon Folge 119-120 ;>


@Gui: Jap, die Story ist ja auch recht interessant und die Animation ist auch Top, aber wie du schon sagtest ist es halt ziemlich zäh :x


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> aber wie du schon sagtest ist es halt ziemlich zäh :x


ich hab auch des öffteren gesagt das ich selber kaum mehr als 2-3 Folgen am Stück schauen konnte ohne ne "Verdauungspause" xD

aber das durchhallten hatt sich gelohnt ^_^


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Hallo. Meine Freundin hat mir von nem Film erzählt,in dem es um Wölfe geht. Und um eine Blume. Wisst ihr welchen sie gemeint hat? Ich hab den Namen vergessen =(


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2009)

Wolfs Rain, ist zwar weniger ein Film als eine Serie aber deine Beschreibung trifft.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Danke sehr


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

so....ich habe etwas schlimmes getan....etwas sehr schlimmes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir den dragonball film angekuckt(also den real film) und hab nur eine frage WIESO?! das kann doch nich deren ernst sein oder? picolo in einem raumschiff,son goku is 18 und son goku als affe is auch nich größer als 2m usw.... is schon sehr traurig was diese leute mit dragonball gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so....ich habe etwas schlimmes getan....etwas sehr schlimmes...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, die haben versucht die halbe Geschichte von Dragonball in 90 minuten Film zu packen. Ist doch klar, dass das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Falathrim (2. August 2009)

Naja es ist ja nichtmal annähernd die Geschichte von Dragon Ball, es sind nur ein paar Charaktere und deren Grundzüge, die in eine vollkommen unpassende Story gezwängt wurden.

Ich fand den Film aber lustig, besonders den Showdown der 5 Minuten dauerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so....ich habe etwas *schlimmes *getan....etwas sehr schlimmes...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erstens ma, schon am Releastag gabs hier Flüche und Morddrohungen gegen die Verantwortlichen ^^ (Mich eingeschlossen xD)

und zweitens, In dem Film gab es einige Anspielungen und Komponennten die fast 1:1 aus DB übernommen worden sind! (Picolo im raumschiff eingeschlossen)

Aber... die kleinen netten Schnipsel die unsere DB Herzen aufhüpfen lassen reichen nicht im geringsten um diese Scheiße sehenswert zu machen.

Der Film ist für DB *NICHT*kenner gemacht! 

*Das is der Fail!*



DER schrieb:


> *picolo in einem raumschiff,*


Hier ma par Dinge die richtig übernommen worden sind.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74lovOY4gNc...player_embedded

Roshis Haus war im Film Methaphorisch auch auf einer "Insel" mitten in der Stadt ^_^
und in dem FIlm is er auch ne Perverse sau.

Trotzdem is der FIlm der hinterletzte Mist!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja es ist ja nichtmal annähernd die Geschichte von Dragon Ball, es sind nur ein paar Charaktere und deren Grundzüge, die in eine vollkommen unpassende Story gezwängt wurden.
> 
> Ich fand den Film aber lustig, besonders den Showdown der 5 Minuten dauerte
> 
> ...



jep das war schon lustig picolo der vernichter aller welten (ja ne is klar) wird ma eben mit einer einzigen attacke ge0WnT und das wars ....


----------



## TheGui (2. August 2009)

*Ma vom Pösen Thema DB-Liveaktion ablenk*

Freunde der Gezeichneten Unterhalltung und Kunst, Wenn ihr euch ne Teufelsfrucht wünschen könntet, welche wärs?

Meine wär sicher folgende. 

Bezeichnung: *Vajra Vajra no Mi * (Hart wie Diamant)

Typ: *Paramecia*

Grundeigenschafft: *Die Fähigkeit seinen Körper in Diamant zu verwandeln.
*
-Fähigkeiten nach Power und Erlernzeitpunkt aufgelistet-

T1:    Körper/Körperteile werden zu Diamant, Gelenke bleiben allerdings beweglich. Dementsprechen starke Verteidigung und Harte Zuschlagskrafft.

T2:    Fähigkeit Körperteile zu extrem scharfen Schnitt und Stichwaffen zu formen.

T3:    Fähigkeit durch das anspannen des Diamantgitters "Projektiele" abzufeuern.

T4:    Fähigkeit durch das formen zweier sich in entgegengesetzter Richtung drehender Zylinder hochfrequente Vibrationen zu erzeugen.

T4.1: Nutzen der Vibrationen um Schall und Druckwellen zu erzeugen die offensiv eingesetzt werden können.
T4.2: Nutzen dieser freigesetzten Energie um "Projektiele" mit höherer Durchschlagskrafft abzufeuern.
T4.3: Nutzen der hochfrequenten Vibrationen um Feste Materie zu destabilisieren.
T4.4: Nutzen der hochfrequenten Vibrationen um das Gleichgewichtsorgan des gegners zu stören.

T5:    Fähigkeit Sonnenlicht einzufangen und zu bündeln, das widerrum in einem Energiestrahl ausahtet.

Nachteile: Bei Nacht und Wolken kann T5 nicht genutzt werden, da es keine "Logia" Power ist bleibt der Körper Physischen Atacken gegenüber verwundbar


----------



## Sin (2. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> T1:    Körper/Körperteile werden zu Diamant, Gelenke bleiben allerdings beweglich.



Sag vorher bescheid, damit ich dich in dem Zustand bei Ebay verhökern kann.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

also bei hart wie diamand wäre es mir ziemlich egal ob man mich schlägt^^

Bezeichnung:Atmosphären Frucht (zu faul einen übersetzer zu googlen^^)

Typ: Paramecia

Grundeigenschafft: Man man kann eine Kuppel erschaffen in welcher, man die Atmosphäre beliebig verändern kann.

-Fähigkeiten nach Power und Erlernzeitpunkt aufgelistet-

T1: Extreme dichte atmspäre um den eigenen  Körper (Verteigung)
T2: Luftdruck erhöhen, sodass der Gegner es schwer  hat zu kämpfen
T2,5: Luftdruck senken , 
T3: Ein Vakuum innerhalb der Kuppel erschaffen. Kampfunfähig

T4: in der Lage druckkissen zu erschaffen, auf welchen man schweben kann

T5: Durch den Druck der Luft, kann man körper zupressen, bei sehr gutem Training sogar Logia (möglicherweise)


ihr könnt gerne nachteile schreiben, mir fallen gerade keine ein^^

Kann sein, dass ich gerade irgentwas total durcheinander gebracht habe :/


----------



## Bankchar (3. August 2009)

Woah, mir geht das Bakemonogatari Ending nicht mehr aus dem Kopf :S


----------



## Qonix (3. August 2009)

So, ich bin wieder zurück von der Animagic. Es war einfach genial. Die Kostüme waren super und die Shows genial. Zum Teil es mal ein paar Stunden die man gerade nichts zu tun hatte aber man kann ja immer was machen. Die Animefilme im Kino zu sehen hat auch riesen Spass gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal ein Foto von ein paar meiner Errungenschaften die andere Fans dieser Serie sehr neidische machen dürfte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem hab ich noch ein T-Shirt, ebenfalls mit Unterschrift und Zeichnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (3. August 2009)

Ich bin neidisch auf dich ):


----------



## Klunker (4. August 2009)

Sooooooooo, als ich heute mal wieder durch meinen manga laden geschlendert bin, fielen mir mal wieder die unzähligen manga ein, die ich mir noch kaufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch auf einmal sprang mir ein wunderschöner Manga ins Gesicht. (der mich auch sogleich vom schock erhohlen ließ, den mir das cover von rosario+vampire bereitet hat, das amerikanscihe gefällt mir deutlich besser :/) .
Den Manga den ich meine nennt sich:

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time   (Verlag: Tokyopop   Preis 6.50)
Das Cover ist in einem schönen Grün gehalten, und die link figu ist einfach nur..mhm super sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beime rsten duchblättern wurde klar, den musst du kaufen, leider ist bei mir gerade ebbe ind er kasse aber da sprng mir eine Leseprobe ins Gesicht. Gegriffen und eben gerade durchgelesen.

Die Zeichnungen sind wunderschön, die cahr. wirken alle lebendig und link ist einfach nur klasse Oo Die Geschichte spielt die Reise links nach. In der leseprobe bis zum verlassen des dokiri waldes und im ersten band, bis zum ende des feuertempels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (meine ich).

Was mich besonders erfeut hat, waren die kleinen momente die wirklich stark an das spiel erinnert haben, so z.b als salia link die ovrina überreichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich als Fan der Spieles und der gesammten Spielereihe kann diesen Manga wirklich emphelen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und zu Qonix...Oo die poster sind aber vom letzen jahr oder?^^ 2008 war schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2009)

Ja schon, die Unterschrift ist von der Ani 2008 da er dieses Jahr leider nicht kommen konnte aber verkauft wurde sie dieses Jahr. Und da gab es zum Teil noch Sachen zu ersteigern, ui ui ui.

Der Zelda Manga ist genial. Schon am zweiten Tag um den Mittag rum gab es auf dem ganzen Messegelänge kein einziges Exemplar mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Japan sind bis jetzt 8 Bänder erschiene und es werden noch mehr. Es sollen so gut wie alle Spiele als mange erzählt werden.

Fans von Priest müssen sich leider noch weiter gedulden. Für dieses Jahr ist kein weiterer Band angekündigt.

Helsing Band 10 ist einfach nur GENIAL, SUPER, HAMMER.

One Piece Band 51 *sabber* will sofort Band 52. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Helsing Band 10 ist einfach nur GENIAL, SUPER, HAMMER


Hab mir letztens Band 2 in Holland gekauft. (englisch)
Hab ihn aber noch nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil ich Band 1 noch nicht habe.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir alle Bände in englischer Sprache holen, warum auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand nur den Preis da ziemlich hoch. 14 Euro für ein Manga


----------



## Noxiel (4. August 2009)

Prft die Ani ist doch nur was für Loser, echte Männer gehen ausschließlich auf die Nichi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Prft die Ani ist doch nur was für Loser, echte Männer gehen ausschließlich auf die Nichi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das steht nächstets Jahr an. Man soll ja alles mal probieren.

Also ich fand die Ani genial.


----------



## Noxiel (4. August 2009)

Laut Hörensagen ist die Ani in Bonn nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst als sie noch in Koblenz war. Ich war bisher auch nur einmal in Bonn dabei, es war schon etwas voll.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2009)

Das weiss ich nicht, da es meine erste Ani war. Aber es ist schon so das die Ani fast nur was für Cosplayer ist und ausser den Shows nicht viel leuft.


----------



## Klunker (4. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Prft die Ani ist doch nur was für Loser, echte Männer gehen ausschließlich auf die Nichi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Thema hatten wir schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



One Piece Japan 553 Dutschland Band 51/502
Japan Spoiler, nicht lesen wer nicht die weekly chaps verfolgt.


Spoiler



The Gui, ist da sjetzt zufall das einer von Whitebeards männern ein diamant-mensch ist?^^


----------



## Noxiel (4. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schonmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Raaaah, Scheißerkerl!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Spoiler beschreibt garnicht den Inhalt von Band 51.


----------



## Klunker (4. August 2009)

warum sollte ich etwas spilern was schon erschienen ist?^^ aber da du den plot eh nicht kennst bringt dir meine aussage so gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so nochmal extra dazugeschrieben, dass auch nur die weekly chap leser den lesen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. August 2009)

Seit diesem Band weiß ich aber


Spoiler



das Ace zur Exekution freigegeben wurde und alle wittern schon den aufziehenden Krieg.

Achja, irgendwie erinnert mich das Zeichen von dem einem Piraten, Chirurg des Todes, an Bellamys Zeichen, was mich wiederum an Flamingos Zeichen erinnert. Hm hm hm


----------



## Klunker (4. August 2009)

bezug auf Nox:



Spoiler



bellamy war in flmingos bande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bellamy war zwar der chef der bellamy bande wurde jedoch von flamingo "bestraft" weil er flamingos flagge beschmutzt hat, indem er gegen ruffy verloren hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja laws flgge erinnert schon stark an don, mal schauen ob da noch was kommt, finde es aber auch interessant, dass law 3 wappen trägt am körper.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2009)

leuuuuute ich such mal wieder wat neues zum glotzen

hab jetzt

one piece,
Digimon 1,
Death Note,
Love Hina,
Shaman King,
Burst Angel,
Aika,
Elfenlied
Soul Eater,
Step up Lovestory (das is echtn halber Hentai)
Sexfriend (das ist der schlechteste Hentai aller Zeiten ohne scheiße der is so schlecht das gibts gar ned

durch und such was neues

Bleach glaub ich soll recht gut sein und Oldboy wenni ch micht nicht täusche


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2009)

Clannad
Clannad ~After Story~
Azumanga Daioh 
K-on!
Eureka SeveN
Code Geass - Hangyaku no Lelouch
Code Geass - Hangyaku no Lelouch R2
Samurai Champloo
Toradora!
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Mushishi

Such dir was aus (;


----------



## Medmius (4. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leuuuuute ich such mal wieder wat neues zum glotzen



Black Lagoon
When They Cry - Higurashi

kann ich dir noch raten


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2009)

narf jetzt kommt wieder die qual der wahl aber ok danke euch schon mal jetzt hab ich wieder was zu tun


----------



## TheGui (4. August 2009)

Macros Frontier, schon nen jahr alt aber super!

Record of Fallen Vampire (manga) sehr gut! is aber am anfang noch etwas langweilig da das Ausmaß der geschichte einem ncoh net bewust ist.

und dan sihe meine Signatur ^_^

@Klunker, wtf?! is der spoiler schon da?
aber ma gucken ob die Fähigkeiten auch übereinstimmen xD


----------



## Kangrim (5. August 2009)

So leute dann meld ich mich jetzt auch mal wieder.
Ich hatte ca 4 Wochen lang nen Anime hänger. Keine Lust welche zu schauen oder Mangas zu lesen.
Naja dann war ich letztens wieder in einem größeren Buchhandel und hab mir einfach mal Bleach 16 und 17 mitgenommen.
Das lesen hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, war aber leider viel zu kurz.
Dann war mir heute so langweilig, das ich nichtmal lust auf zocken hatte. Naja ein bisschen rumgestöbert und zu dem schluss gekommen, mir "Tetsuwan Birdy DECODE"
anzuschauen. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber bin schon begeistert. Joa mein persönliches "Anime sommerloch" ist damit jetzt vorbei und ich bin wieder im anime Fieber.^^

Hattet ihr sowas auch schonmal?^^


----------



## Bankchar (5. August 2009)

Jep, kommt glaub ich bei jedem mal vor^^


----------



## Alostris (6. August 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu Bleach und zwar die Folgen ab 169 bis 189 kann man die eigentlich auslassen oder haben die irgendwas mit der Story mit Aizen in Hueco Mundo zu tun? Weil ich finde es bischen komisch in der Reihenfolge und bin jetzt leicht verwirrt.

//
Alo


----------



## Sin (6. August 2009)

Alostris schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage zu Bleach und zwar die Folgen ab 169 bis 189 kann man die eigentlich auslassen oder haben die irgendwas mit der Story mit Aizen in Hueco Mundo zu tun? Weil ich finde es bischen komisch in der Reihenfolge und bin jetzt leicht verwirrt.
> 
> ...



Ha, soweit bin ich noch gar nicht, erst ca Folge 80... und das obwohl ich jeden Tag brav 3 folgen gucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch den Manga M.C. Law und wie findet ihr den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde ich ganz nett^^


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Alostris schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine Frage zu Bleach und zwar die Folgen ab 169 bis 189 kann man die eigentlich auslassen [...]



Offiziell werden die Folgen von 168 - 189 als Filler deklariert. Aber auslassen würde ich sie nicht da sie die ganze Geschichte immer wieder ein bissel auflockern ... es gibt schlimmere Filler als die bei Bleach.

Ich würde sie mir auf jeden Fall anschauen ...

Hmm auf Bleach 231, Basquash 5 und Fight Ippatsu! Juuden-chan!! 5 warten =/ 

Das Leben ist grausam ...


----------



## Bankchar (7. August 2009)

> Basquash 5



Ist doch schon lange draussen. Die sind doch schon bei Folge 18 (?) oder so.


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ist doch schon lange draussen. Die sind doch schon bei Folge 18 (?) oder so.



Ähm ja ... 
Der Eng Sub ist iwo. bei 19 ... 
Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch keine Gruppe gefunden, die weiter als 4 mit dem Ger Sub ist. Und da ich Animes nicht mit Eng Sub mag ...warte ich lieber auf den Ger Sub.


----------



## Bankchar (7. August 2009)

Achso (: 

Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt. Die englischen Subs gefallen mir deutlich besser als die deutschen. Liegt zum Teil aber auch daran, das ich ungeduldig bin und mich die lange Wartezeit schon ziemlich nerven würde^^


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Achso (:
> 
> Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt. Die englischen Subs gefallen mir deutlich besser als die deutschen. Liegt zum Teil aber auch daran, das ich ungeduldig bin und mich die lange Wartezeit schon ziemlich nerven würde^^


Joa nerven tut's schon ...
aber da mein Jap noch nicht so gut ist, das ich alles auf Anhieb verstehe (und ich auch keinen Bock hab mir jede Folge 2x anzuschauen) schau ich meistens alles auf Ger Sub. 

Englisch ist zwar auch kein Problem ... aber Faulheit siegt halt =P


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leuuuuute ich such mal wieder wat neues zum glotzen
> 
> ...


lain
samurai champloo

würd mir noch spontan einfallen


----------



## Alostris (7. August 2009)

Tag Zusammen,

kann mir vll., jemand noch einen guten Anime empfehlen.

Hier mal der Link welche ich schon gesehen habe.

Animeliste

//
Alo


----------



## Bankchar (7. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Clannad
> Clannad ~After Story~
> Azumanga Daioh
> K-on!
> ...


----------



## Kurta (8. August 2009)

An alle die eine Sehr sehr SEHR SEHR SEHR guten Anime suchen , Gurren Lagann ist einer der geilsten Animes die es nach meiner meinung nach gibt , doof find ich nur das es nur 27 Folgen gibt und es zurzeit 9 folgen auf deutsch gibt , die nächsten 9 kommen 17 August.

Kennt wer die Serie???? ich find die SUPER GEIL!!! und witzig ist die auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (8. August 2009)

Jep, die Serie ist schon sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yoko <3


----------



## SicVenom (8. August 2009)

naja das anime ist was seltsam xD nach der ersten folge dachte ich nur: aha


----------



## Sin (8. August 2009)

Alostris schrieb:


> Tag Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir vll., jemand noch einen guten Anime empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Was willste denn haben? Ne Serie oder lieber Filme?


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2009)

So, gerade eine schöne Liste von meinen Mangas erstellt.

In meinem Besitz finden sich 488 Mangas und 32 sind bestellt (natürlich kommen die nicht alle jetzt wegen der Veröffentlichungstermine). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (9. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, gerade eine schöne Liste von meinen Mangas erstellt.
> 
> In meinem Besitz finden sich 488 Mangas und 32 sind bestellt (natürlich kommen die nicht alle jetzt wegen der Veröffentlichungstermine).
> 
> ...



Ich wette allein 300 davon sind von One Piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (9. August 2009)

Boah sind das viele :O Platzt das Manga-Regal nicht aus allen nähten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. August 2009)

One Piece sind 51 + 3 Sonderbände

Und ja, bin schon überall am stapeln da ich keinen Platz für noch ein Büchergestell habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. August 2009)

Hmm wenn ich alleine wohne werd ich mir wohl auch ein paar mehr Regale kaufen müssen.^^
btw: hat schon jemand in den Anime CANAAN reingeschaut?


----------



## TheGui (10. August 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> btw: hat schon jemand in den Anime CANAAN reingeschaut?


nein, was is das?

...
Youtube, Intro angeschaut.

...
cool, need!


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Gibts eigentlich von GoldenBoy noch mehr als die paar Folgen, die ne Zeit lang auf MTV liefen?


----------



## Aero_one (10. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich von GoldenBoy noch mehr als die paar Folgen, die ne Zeit lang auf MTV liefen?



Hmm ich weiss nicht wieviele du gesehen hast, aber insgesamt gibt es 6 Folgen. Nicht mehr oder weniger =P


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ja schade, die 6 hab ich gemeint. Aber hatte gehofft da gäbs ev noch mehr, dies nicht bis zu uns in die Region geschafft hätten, zB auf Japanisch oder Englisch oder so.


----------



## Aero_one (10. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja schade, die 6 hab ich gemeint. Aber hatte gehofft da gäbs ev noch mehr, dies nicht bis zu uns in die Region geschafft hätten, zB auf Japanisch oder Englisch oder so.


Als Anime leider nicht... da ich den Manga leider nie gelesen hab weiss ich auch  nicht, ob es da "weitergeht".
Golden Boy ... 
Das waren noch Zeiten...
Mein erster Ecchi Anime ... 
Tja, hat mich für immer verdorben.


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2009)

Golden Boy hat 6 Animefolgen und 10 Mangas. Die 6 Folgen sind die ersten 2 Mangas wobei 1 Folge erfunden wurde da das Kapitel zu pervers ist. Ich kann es aber leider nicht empfehlen den Manga zu lesen. Bin Bände nach der 2 haben überhaupt nichts mehr mit den ersten Bänden gemeinsam die sehr lustig sind wofür Golden Boy ja bekannt ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Als Anime leider nicht... da ich den Manga leider nie gelesen hab weiss ich auch  nicht, ob es da "weitergeht".
> Golden Boy ...
> Das waren noch Zeiten...
> Mein erster Ecchi Anime ...
> Tja, hat mich für immer verdorben.


nicht nur dich da gabs dann auch noch Lupin mein gott das waren noch zeiten

*den schaukelstuhl und die heizdecke raushol und hinsetz*

das waren noch zeiten als Goldenboy und Lupin auf MTV kamn jaaa da hattene wir noch keine lady dingsda und den neumodischen quatsch wie iphones tztztz


----------



## Bankchar (10. August 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich alleine wohne werd ich mir wohl auch ein paar mehr Regale kaufen müssen.^^
> btw: hat schon jemand in den Anime CANAAN reingeschaut?



Der Anime ist ganz ok. Muss mir jetzt demnächst mal die neuste Folge anschauen :O


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Hallo ihr alle
Ich habe hier einen tollen Zeichenkurs gefunden un gleich malein bisschen gewerkelt. Würde ich diewse bescheidenen **hust** Imagehoster verstehen, würe ich meine Werke sofort posten. Jetzt habe ich an euch mal ne Frage:

Zeichnet ihr selbst Mangas oder schaut/ lest blos werke von anderen?


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

was ist denn an den hostern so schwer zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

selber zeichnen kann ich nicht, nur recht gut kopieren (nicht abpausen^^) hab damit sogar schon geld verdient. 
mach das aber eigtl. nicht mehr, da ich dabei nix eigenes kreiere...


----------



## Alostris (12. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was willste denn haben? Ne Serie oder lieber Filme?



ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, bin für beides offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte aber mindestens nen Deutschen Untertitel haben.

//
Alo


----------



## Skatero (12. August 2009)

Alostris schrieb:


> ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, bin für beides offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schau dir doch mal den Film "Akira" an. Ich fand ihn sehr gut und das Manga ist auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. August 2009)

der Lupin III Film aus dem jahr 2008 ist ja mal sowas von schlecht. teilweise sind die characktere ja schon arg verändert und der zeichenstill wirkt zu...ich weiß nicht...comichaft


----------



## Nershul (13. August 2009)

@Alostris:
Serien:
Bleach - mindestens lohnenswert, für mich derzeit einer der besten (Folgen auf www.bleachget.com als Streams) 
Berserk 
Elfenlied 
Vision of Escaflowne
NGE (Neon Genesis Evangelion)

Movies:
Fatal Fury Filme (Legend of the Hungry Wolf z.B.; insg. 3, alle auf Deutsch)
Bleach Filme (sind glaube ich auch 3 bisher, als Stream siehe oben)
Appleseed
_mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, müsste ich zu Hause nochmal nachsehen..._

@Soladra:
Da sich mein Zeichen-Talent auf (schlechte!) Strichmännchen beschränkt, will ich der Welt nicht noch mehr Grausamkeiten antun und male/zeichne eigentlich nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür gehört den Menschen, die zum Teil wirklich wunderschöne Werke kreieren, mein Respekt & Anerkennung!  

@All:
Da muss ich mir doch Canaan mal ansehen was!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bleach ist zwar wirklich klasse (auch wenn mich der neueste Filler etwas nervt gerade :>), aber Abwechslung hat ja noch nie geschadet.


----------



## Klunker (14. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



toll sie haben fairy tail versaut -.- ich hoffe mal das natsu im anime ganz ganz anders aussieht, körper ok aber gesicht Oo und ein neuer inu-yasha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2009)

Bin gerade dabei den Zelda Manga zu lesen. Absolut genial. Hält sich total ans Game und man schwelgt richtig in Erinnerungen als man es das erste Mal gezockt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. August 2009)

wtf *Stitch *als anime xD


----------



## SicVenom (14. August 2009)

weiß wer wann was neues von D.Gray-Man raus kommt? irgentwie lassen mich grade meine googlefähigkeiten im stich xD


----------



## Bankchar (15. August 2009)

Erscheinen die nicht jeden 2-3 Monat in Deutschland ? Laut Tokyopop kam Band 17 in diesem Monat raus, da ist dann leider wohl warten angesagt^^


----------



## Sin (15. August 2009)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass die Bountou bei Bleach beim Beschwören der Dolls deutsch sprechen?


----------



## Klunker (15. August 2009)

so bin momentan bei folge 9 von black lagoon staffel 1 und es gefällt mir richtig richtig gut. Vor allem durch dsa piraten flair aber auch revy, ich mag ihre haare :3 Was mich jedoch stört ist a) ihre stimme Oo (deutsch)  b) die "nazis" dei ihre hymne singen..wtf?? und c) die maid..stimme wtf Oo

nazi hymne englisch 



nazi hymne deutsch (wtf ich verstehe null, was'm das für ne sprache japanisch??)

aber min. 9


Für nachschub ist auch schon gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bl staffel 2, claymore, zombie looan, platic little, devil may cry und Abenobashi: Magical Shopping Arcade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer schön wenn man krank ist und das bett nicht verlassen darf, und nochs chöner wenn man alle animes in einem handheld hat und diese im bett sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde mir auf jedenfall den Black Lagoon manga kaufen, hoffe der sit genau so gut, der anime soll sich ja am manga orientieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (15. August 2009)

Also für mich hört sich das nach Japanisch an :> Vielleicht wollten sie es einigermaßen zensieren, aber die Szene nicht wirklich entfernen und da haben sie es einfach auf Japanisch gelassen. Ansonsten würde mir kein Grund einfallen :/


----------



## Klunker (15. August 2009)

mhm also der manga ist gar nicht so schlecht gezeiuchnet, aber leider hat revy nicht so schöne haare wie im anime, mag den langen uopf im manga hingegen nur kurzer zopf am anfang sogar gar keinen sondern kurzes offenes haar Oo  damm fidnew das japa original der hymne nicht >.<


----------



## Bankchar (15. August 2009)

Weiß einer in welchem abstand die Hellsing OVA's rauskommen ?


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2009)

Dann wenn sie kommen. Es gibt keinen wirklichen Rhytmus wann sie rauskommen. Durch den wechsel des Animationsstudios kam es jetzt zu einer grösseren Verzögerung.


----------



## Klunker (15. August 2009)

gibs dann auch wie bei one piece so extrem große unterschiede in der qualität der zeichnungen?


----------



## Meriane (15. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass die Bountou bei Bleach beim Beschwören der Dolls deutsch sprechen?



Ja die reden wirklich deutsch xD
Zeige dich Goethe!


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> gibs dann auch wie bei one piece so extrem große unterschiede in der qualität der zeichnungen?


Das siehst du wenn der die 5. OVA kommt.


----------



## SicVenom (17. August 2009)

also ich muss sagen, beim lesen von one piece habe ich bis jetzt am meisten gelacht xD allerdings finde ich das anime nicht so toll... oder liegt das daran das im tv nur eine zensierte version ausgestrahlt wird?

btw: neues D.Gray-Man draußen *freu*


----------



## Klunker (18. August 2009)

jup rtl II zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





woaaah fuck fuck fuck -.- bin jetzt mit beiden black lagoon staffel durch und muss jetzt verdammtes halbes jahr, womögliches ganzes jar auf season 3 warten. fuck ey. (mensch bin ich ne gute revy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Jedoch hat es mich tierisch gestört, dass 

a) sie sich nicht geküsst haben, darauf warte ich schon seit dem zigaretten anzünden..und es gab wirklich viele möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) dass ich jétzt wieder 45 euro für die mangas ausgeben muss -.-

Aber ansonsten ein Top Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

boa OP folge 411 ist eigendlich draußen aber ich kann sie nciht sehn gnaaaaaaaaa *Suchtanfall krieg*


----------



## Klunker (18. August 2009)

öhm die aktuellste folge von op ist 413 xD


----------



## Kangrim (18. August 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern Brave Story angeschaut.
Ein sehr geiler Film.
Ist zwar etwas Kindlich gestaltet aber der Film hatte sehr geile heroische momente.
Auch die Charaktere waren recht interessant. Zwar keine neuentwicklungen aber sowas wie die Charaktere bei Soul Eater wären auch unangebracht.^^
Am coolsten fand ich wie sie den Magier ausgearbeitet haben. genau so sollte ein Magier sein!
Sehr zu empfehlen.


@Klunker na habh ich nicht gesagt du sollst dir Black Lagoon ansehen? xD
Los schau dir Brave story an^^


----------



## Klunker (18. August 2009)

brave story..der sagt mir was. mhm ich glaubed er lag vor gut nem 3/4 jahr mal auf meinemr echner xD und habe mir erstmal en blck lagoon theme für die psp gehohlt^^

btw was ist denn Zombie loan für ein mist oder wird der anime nach der ersten folge besser? die ewigkeit die du dir wüscnht war jetzt auch nicht so pralle, naja vllt rettet ja claymore meine psp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich erstmal wieder zum artzt^^
achja und kennt jemand Abenobashi Mahou Shotengai?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> öhm die aktuellste folge von op ist 413 xD


jaa englische sub is akutell folge 412 aber 411 kann man sich nicht ansehn weil sie naja wieer weg ist (ihr versteht schon)

nur weil du die folgen auf japanisch guckst XD


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Soooo , da mir aufgefallen ist , das sehr viele Leute , manga/ Anime orientiert / interessiert sind, würde ich mal meinen , das wir das zeugs hier Diskutieren , und nicht in diversen anderen Threads?!
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ONE PIECE

Ich brauche das für meinen Seelenglück, wo kann man die über 400 Folgen kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wer eine Antwort für mich hat, bitte private Nachricht an mich!

Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehabt euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------



## Bankchar (18. August 2009)

Meinst du jetzt die One Piece Folgen mit den 400 "Teilen" ? 

Wobei ich von den One Piece DvD's bis jetzt noch wenig gehört habe :O Gibt es überhaupt welche auf deutsch ? Hab bis jetzt nur den Manga gelesen :/


----------



## Klunker (18. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die One Piece Folgen mit den 400 "Teilen" ?
> 
> Wobei ich von den One Piece DvD's bis jetzt noch wenig gehört habe :O Gibt es überhaupt welche auf deutsch ? Hab bis jetzt nur den Manga gelesen :/



gab es tatsächlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor ca 3-4 jahren gab es one piece kinofilme aus england, nicht gerade überraschend ich weiß, aber es gab auch einen privat verkäufer, der alle bis dahin ausgestrahlten one piece folgen aufgenommen hat, die dann auf dvd gebrannt hat und mit einem cover versehen hat. light scribe doer ähnlcihes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hat er dann für gut 100 euro vertickt xD kumpel von mir hat sich damls so en paket gekauft, ich dachte nur: Häh???   naja war ganz nett die folgen uu sehen, auch wenn das rtl II symbol auf dauer doch sehr nervig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von offizielen dvds weiß ich jetz aber auch nichts :/
Freut ihr euch auch schon so auf den neuen op film? <3

und ne kurze frage am rande: sieht man den körper einer clamore im anime nochmal richtig oder wird der nicht gezeigt, interessiert mich was an dem so schrecklich sein soll, nur narben sind ja nicht so schlimm. balalaica ging ja auch noch, wo bei...in claymore sind irgetnwie alle von natur aus nicht wirklich schön :/

waaaaaaaah will black lagoon 3 jetzt und nicht in nem jahr -.-


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die One Piece Folgen mit den 400 "Teilen" ?
> Wobei ich von den One Piece DvD's bis jetzt noch wenig gehört habe :O Gibt es überhaupt welche auf deutsch ? Hab bis jetzt nur den Manga gelesen :/


Ja, dei "Folgen" mein ich *Lechz, Sabber*

Ich hab das bisher nur auf französisch gefunden, wenn das Untertitel hat, überlege es mir und frische ggf. so mein altes Schulfranzösisch etwas auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Klunker schrieb:


> gab es tatsächlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die meisten auf  RTL 2 kenne ich.

Hat Dein Kumpel die noch?

Bei Youtube.com bekommt man auch viele, wenn nicht alle zu sehen, aber ich finde so ne Box stylischer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. August 2009)

nope die aht er net mehr, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, war ent so ne dole qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber es gibt auch noch andere seite aus youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und von den franzosen boxen würde ich abraten, sind nur auf franz und japanisch und franz untertitel..und ksoten bei amazon mind 80 euro Oo


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nope die aht er net mehr, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, war ent so ne dole qualität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schade .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (18. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaa englische sub is akutell folge 412 aber 411 kann man sich nicht ansehn weil sie naja wieer weg ist (ihr versteht schon)
> 
> nur weil du die folgen auf japanisch guckst XD



Kennst du Akatsuki subs nicht?^^
da is die aktuelle deutsche 412


----------



## Klunker (19. August 2009)

*fassungslos bin* ok, ich bin momentan bei claymore folge 15..und taucht noch irgetnein char auf,d er nicht der totale psychopat ist wie alle vorherigen?? in claymore gibt es keinen einzigen char der nicht einen knacks hat Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Kennst du Akatsuki subs nicht?^^
> da is die aktuelle deutsche 412


äh ja das ist mir klar und genau das hab ich auch geschrieben ich hab nur angemerkt das der uploader folge 411 vom netz genommen hat und ich sie mir nicht ansehn kann -.-


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2009)

Oh Gott, auf der-Seite-die-nicht-geannt-werden-darf kann man jetzt Dragonball Evolution gucken. Nach 4 min finde ich ihn schon zum kotzen. Zum Glück bin ich den nicht ins Kino schauen gegangen.


----------



## Kangrim (19. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh Gott, auf der-Seite-die-nicht-geannt-werden-darf kann man jetzt Dragonball Evolution gucken. Nach 4 min finde ich ihn schon zum kotzen. Zum Glück bin ich den nicht ins Kino schauen gegangen.



hab ich letztens auch bemerkt. hab mich aber nicht getraut ihn anzuklicken.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh Gott, auf der-Seite-die-nicht-geannt-werden-darf kann man jetzt Dragonball Evolution gucken. Nach 4 min finde ich ihn schon zum kotzen. Zum Glück bin ich den nicht ins Kino schauen gegangen.



wenn ich nicht gewußt hätte das das der dragonball film gewesen wär, wär der gar nichtma so schlecht gewesen aber irgendwie haben die produzenten versucht in 120 min(?) film knapp die ersten 10 mangas rein zu packen das konnt ja nix werden ^^


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2009)

Also für mich hat der Film ausser das es Dragonballs gibt nicht wiklich was mit dem echten Dragonball zu tun.

edit: hab ja schon Bilder von der Schauspielerin die Bulma spielt gesehen, aber die hat ja so gar nichts von Bulma

edit2: wieviel Geld muss man einem Menschen wohl biten um bei so nem schei** mit zu machen

edit3: ich hab schon viel Schrott gesehen und der Film gehört ganz sicher zu den Top 5 meiner Liste


----------



## tear_jerker (23. August 2009)

seit vorgestern hab ich mir mal die fairy tail mangas bis chap 100 angeschaut. die story an sich find ich gut, aber die übergänge von einer zur nächsten episode(also story-abschnitt) find ich nicht grad berauschend.  ansonsten gefallen mir die Charaktere gut, nur das bei manchen fähigkeiten irgendwie die verbesserungschance fehlt stört etwas.


----------



## Klunker (23. August 2009)

ich warte auf band 8 von fairy tail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cahpter 100 müsste 9 oder 10 sein, oder? 

nrggggggggs bin jetzt mit claymore durch,und das ende war nicht zufriedenstellend -.- jetzt darf ch mir noch mehr mangas kaufen xD

black lagoon+claymore = teuer 

so aber kann mir wer was gutes emphelen? suche was wie hellsing claymore black lagoon, also action lastig, blut, schwert oder pistole egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freue mich über jeden vorschlag


----------



## SicVenom (23. August 2009)

mal eine kleine frage: 
gestern morgen hab ich gemerkt das auf tele 5 one piece läuft, allerdings war das eine folge die im manga gar nicht vorkam ( irgentwas mit einem vogel oder drachen der mit einem kleinen mädchen von einer insel gerettet wurde). 
gibts davon noch mehr? bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir das anime nicht doch mal anschauen sollte ..

@Klunker: Gunslinger Girl von Yu Aida könnte vielleicht was sein. Kleine Cyborgmädchen die böse terroristen jagen. war ganz ok (bin eher der fantasy / superpowertyp), aber ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das es ein fehler war.


----------



## Klunker (23. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> mal eine kleine frage:
> gestern morgen hab ich gemerkt das auf tele 5 one piece läuft, allerdings war das eine folge die im manga gar nicht vorkam ( irgentwas mit einem vogel oder drachen der mit einem kleinen mädchen von einer insel gerettet wurde).
> gibts davon noch mehr? bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir das anime nicht doch mal anschauen sollte ..
> 
> @Klunker: Gunslinger Girl von Yu Aida könnte vielleicht was sein. Kleine Cyborgmädchen die böse terroristen jagen. war ganz ok (bin eher der fantasy / superpowertyp), aber ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das es ein fehler war.



jup das sind so genannte filler sind meist so 2-5 episoden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf dem op wiki hat dazu ne liste erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gunslinger girls, mhm mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch eher der typscieh "jungen manga" typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im anime darf es jedoch auch action lastiger gehen, wobei ich sowas wie shigofumi, also philosophischen und zum nachdenken anregende anime nie abgelehnt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cyborg hört sich aber irgentwie nach sci fi an, sehe das wieder rum net so gerne, auch wenn candidate for godness mir sehr gut gefallen, leider ohne ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst guck ich eben nochmal chi's sweet home, wobei ich habe noch gar nicht tengen toppa bla gesehen, und sekirei und to love ru wollen auch noch gesehen werden und penguin musume heart, aber wie gesagt ich brauch irgetnwas mit action düsterer story und welt, sowas wie claymore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber bitte mit schöneren frauen Oo)


----------



## tear_jerker (23. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich warte auf band 8 von fairy tail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut möglich. glaub das aktuellste chap steht bei 148 oder so.
aber der hauptchar , also natsu, hat doch überhaupt keine chance auf eine geistreiche art stärker zu werden oder? außer das sein feuer immer stärker wird passiert da irgendwie nix. lediglich lucy kann immer mal wieder nen neuen schlüssel bekommen und trotzdem keine hilfe sein xD
wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, ist das manga im grunde eine art one piece und/oder umgekehrt. die magiearten ähneln stark den teufelsfrüchten und die gilde oder auch die gruppierung kann man als piratenbande beurteilen. aber das ist sowieso bei fast allen shonen so^^


----------



## Klunker (24. August 2009)

hat nicht der mangaka bei oda gelernt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder assistierrt?  joah natsu kann höchsten die flammen verändern, aber geistig...zuminderst ist er ein helleres kerlchen als ruffy, gray hat ja gezeigt, dass er stärker werden kann, und erza kann einen immer wieder verblüffen^^


----------



## Qonix (24. August 2009)

Ich lese gerade den neuen Manga Bakuman von der machern von Death Note. Erzählt die Geschichte von zwei Jungen die Mangakas werden wollen, der eine ist der Texter der andere der Zeichner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Derzeit ganz groß bei mir: Suzumiya Haruhi no Yutsuu!
Ich habe schon die komplette Serie geschaut, gerade lese ich den ersten Roman. 
Ich find's einfach zu genial.

Aber ganz toll übrigens auch Eureka 7.
Hab die Mangas komplett gelesen und mache mich jetzt auch endlich mal an die Serie.

Wenn man nur mehr Zeit hätte... XD


----------



## Klunker (25. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade den neuen Manga Bakuman von der machern von Death Note. Erzählt die Geschichte von zwei Jungen die Mangakas werden wollen, der eine ist der Texter der andere der Zeichner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und direkt ne anspielung auf death note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   lese momentan deadman wonderland. emphelung von kangrim. der manga ist ein bischchen strange, und viele dinge sind noch im unklaren, sieht aber soweit gut aus, wenn auch en bissel brutal, hoffe die extrem viele offneen fragen werden noch geklärt^^


----------



## SicVenom (25. August 2009)

ich hab dragonball nochmal aufgegriffen, habe vor ein paar jahren nach dem kampf gegen piccolo aufgehört.

wie ist fairy tail so? hab die ersten 4 kapitel gelesen und war nicht direkt gefesselt, ändert sich das im laufe des mangas?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

lese grad one piece, naruto und bleach :x
gucke caanan, one piece, naruto shippuuden, bleach, die melancholy von ..., full metal alchemist 2009
warte auf darker than black 2, elfen lied 2 und hajime no ippo 3 staffel

:<


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2009)

Darker than Black 2 ist schon lange draussen und von Elfen Lied gibts schon die 3.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Darker than Black 2 ist schon lange draussen und von Elfen Lied gibts schon die 3.



darker than black 2 staffel 10.2009

http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=5437




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



elfen lied hat noch keine 2 stafffel und eine 3 kanns nich geben da die erste staffel 60 chapter vom manga zeigt und insgesamt sinds 120 oderso


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2009)

Ach so, dachte du meinst die Mangas.


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> darker than black 2 staffel 10.2009
> 
> http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=5437
> 
> ...



aber nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der storyverlauf ist im manga anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2009)

Endlich den aktuellen Bleach Band gelesen und ich muß schon sagen, dass alle Vizards früher Shinigami waren und zudem auch noch Kommandantenposten innehatten ist ziemlich cool. 
Nur das Aizen schon seine Drecksgriffel im Spiel hatte und Ichimaru so jung im Vergleich zu Aizen und Tosen ist, hat mich etwas überrascht. Ach es gibt soviel am neuen Band das soviele neue Fragen aufwirft, dass ich kaum den nächsten Band erwarten kann. Der Kampf in der Gegenwart ist zwar auch spannend, aber ich will mehr Hintergrundwissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Endlich den aktuellen Bleach Band gelesen und ich muß schon sagen, dass alle Vizards früher Shinigami waren und zudem auch noch Kommandantenposten innehatten ist ziemlich cool.
> Nur das Aizen schon seine Drecksgriffel im Spiel hatte und Ichimaru so jung im Vergleich zu Aizen und Tosen ist, hat mich etwas überrascht. Ach es gibt soviel am neuen Band das soviele neue Fragen aufwirft, dass ich kaum den nächsten Band erwarten kann. Der Kampf in der Gegenwart ist zwar auch spannend, aber ich will mehr Hintergrundwissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich find die aktuellen filllrfolgen interessanter, da erfärht man ziemlich viel über die einzelnen zanpakto :>


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> ich find die aktuellen filllrfolgen interessanter, da erfärht man ziemlich viel über die einzelnen zanpakto :>



ob die infos auch stimmen ist ja nicht sicher, oder? die filler haben ja meistens nicht so viel mit dem manga zu tun. zumindest bei one piece ;D


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2009)

Gestern Abend den letzten Band von 100% Strawberry gelesen. Einfach ein tolles Ende und anders als man es erwartet hätte. Ein genialer Manga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (28. August 2009)

Gestern mit Shakugan no Shana angefangen und bin jetzt mit Folge 5 fertig...scheint sehr gut zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naruto, Bleach und One Piece bin ich jetzt überall bei der aktuellsten Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grade wo es überall so spannend ist -.-
Casshern Sins hab ich übrigens bei Folge 10 oder so abgebrochen...fand ich iwie langweilig, zum Teil auch gut aber tortzdem viel zu langatmig ^^ vllt guck ich es später mal zu Ende
Da fällt mir ein den NGE Film wollte ich auch noch gucken


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

hab gestern infinite ryvius abgeschlossen 26 episode voller drama/mecha/psycho
ich empfehls jedem der nge toll findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> hab gestern infinite ryvius abgeschlossen 26 episode voller drama/mecha/psycho
> ich empfehls jedem der nge toll findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich häng immernoch an Bleach, folge 106 atm, wenn ich dass irgendwann durch habe, schaue ich mir das mal an ^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

guckt jemand von euch Suzumiya Haruhi No Yuuutsu (2009)?
wenn ja wie findet ihrs?


----------



## Kangrim (30. August 2009)

Leute mich interessiert seit kurzem das Thema eBook.
Weiß jemand ob man da Mangas drauf laden kann oder können die nur Texte anzeigen?
Und wenn sie Mangas anzeigen können, gibt es schon eine annehmbare Masse an downloadbaren Mangas?

Ich hab zwar immernoch lieber ein richtiges Buch in der Hand, aber ab und an könnte so ein eBook sicher auch nützlich sein.


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2009)

Theoretisch müssten Manga dort auch geladen werden können, da sie ja auch Zeitungsartikel mit Bildern anzeigen können (Wenn ich mich nicht irre). Nur ob es Manga zum laden gibt weiß ich nicht, da Google da irgendwie nicht wirklich was ausspuckt.

Hab das Bild hier in einem anderen Forum gesehen, ist aber schon etwas älter. Also in Japan müsste das dann aber wahrscheinlich schon möglich sein^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (30. August 2009)

Die meisten Ebooks sind ja nichts anderes als PDF dateien, also kannste im prinzip auch mangas lesen.


----------



## Qonix (30. August 2009)

Auf der-Seite-die-nicht-geannt-werden-darf gibt es auch Mangas zum downloaden also wäre es mal zum testen.


----------



## Klunker (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir auch mal einzelne manga bände in ein pdf konvertiert, leider sit die psp dafüren bissel zu klein :/ aber ansich ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2009)

ich les viele mangas zuerst im internet und kauf sie mir dann später
einfach weil ich zu ungeduldig bin das one piece auf deutschi n den läden is xD

also die bilder gibts schonmal
ein pdf zu machen daraus ist ne kleinigkeit .. somit isses möglich

aber bevor ich mir so nen komischen kasten zu leg kauf ich mir vorher nen buch .. oder schaus direkt am pc an ..


----------



## Qonix (31. August 2009)

Hab bis jetzt nur Mangas die nicht mehr erhältich sind am PC gelesen, sonst bevorzuge ich Papier und warte auch gerne darauf bis neue Mangas erscheinen. Macht es spannender und ich unterstütze die Industrie, dass auch weiterhin zumindest Mangas in deutsch erscheinen werden.


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_Da hier ja so geballte mana/anime Kompetenz hangt weis einer ob es den Anime Legendz auf auf englisch optimal Deutsch gibt ?

find enur Die Japaniche verison mit englischen sub titel

wahre nice wen einer antworten wurde 


mfg Rexo_


----------



## Qonix (31. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> wahre nice wen einer antworten wurde


Wäre nice wenn du Deutsch schreiben könntest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Barbapapa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich als Kind immer geschaut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

davatar das ist KEIN anime ...


----------



## Sin (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> davatar das ist KEIN anime ...



Doch, eigentlich schon..


----------



## TheGui (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> davatar das ist KEIN anime ...


doch!
wie Biene Maya und Heidi!

gibt sehr viele alte Animes die schon so ewig im deutschen TV laufen das man glaub es sei Deutsch oder zumindest aus den USA.

nen Gutes beispiel is auch "Es war einmal..."

mich freuts, da wird einem bewust das man schon seit der Kindheit von qualitativ hochwertigen Anime Serien begleitet wird... auch wen sie zum teil 40 jahre alt sind >-<


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

wat? das isn anime (ok wieder was gelernt )


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> nen Gutes beispiel is auch "Es war einmal..."



Das wurde in Japan produziert? Bist du dir da sicher? Meines Wissens nach ist es eine französische Serie.


----------



## Qonix (31. August 2009)

Aus Wiki


> Es war einmal… der Mensch (Originaltitel: Il était une fois… l’homme) ist eine französische Zeichentrickserie, die 1978 entstand und sich mit der Geschichte der Menschheit beschäftigt.



Ja, "Es war einmal..." ist eine französische Produktion.


----------



## Bankchar (31. August 2009)

Auch aus Wiki:




> Es war einmal (Anime) (jap. Manga Nihon Mukashi Banashi), eine japanische Zeichentrickserie



Leider gibt es kein Artikel dazu.


----------



## SicVenom (31. August 2009)

kennt jemand ein ähnliches manga wie dragonball? bräuchte mal wieder sowas ... mir fällt grad nicht das richtig wort ein xD


----------



## abc666 (31. August 2009)

Es war einmal ist eine französische serie.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Es_war_einmal...0%A6_der_Mensch


----------



## Qonix (31. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein ähnliches manga wie dragonball? bräuchte mal wieder sowas ... mir fällt grad nicht das richtig wort ein xD


Hmm, vieleicht Ranma 1/2 oder King of Hell. 

So wirklich was ähnliches wie Dragonball gibt es nicht wirklich. Gibt noch ein paar Einzelbände von Akira Toriyama und Dr. Slump ist glaub auch zum Teil von ihm.


----------



## Kangrim (2. September 2009)

Qonix hab ichigo 100% jetzt auch durch. Das ende war eine sehr coole wendung. Bin sehr froh, dass es so ausging.


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2009)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ab und zu hatte ich aber auch schonmal hass auf manaka weil der manchmal so dämlich gehandelt hat xD


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2009)

Ich hätte mich ja anders entschieden. Ich steh auf grosse Brüste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hätte so manche Chance genutzt für ähäm die Manaka einfach nicht genutzt hat.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, vieleicht Ranma 1/2 oder King of Hell.
> 
> So wirklich was ähnliches wie Dragonball gibt es nicht wirklich. Gibt noch ein paar Einzelbände von Akira Toriyama und Dr. Slump ist glaub auch zum Teil von ihm.



Dr. Slump ist lustig, wobei teilweise auch extrem übertrieben und hab irgendwie nach dem 4. manga aufgehört zu lesen ^^


----------



## Kangrim (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich ja anders entschieden. Ich steh auf grosse Brüste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand die entscheidung genau die richtige. Aber manch eine Situation hätte ich auch besser zu nutzen gewusst xD


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2009)

Klar, für Manaka wars wohl die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Klar, für Manaka wars wohl die richtige Entscheidung.



für mich auch. auch vom aussehen usw.^^


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2009)

Ich würde ja auch nicht nein zu Ninisho sagen. Ich würde ja alle nehmen wenn das gehen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch nicht nein zu Ninisho sagen. Ich würde ja alle nehmen wenn das gehen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ja so ein eigenes kleines harem <3 ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2009)

Das wär schon was schönes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann muss mal eine Mschine erfunden werden wo man die Figuren echt werden lassen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

Weiß jemand wie es um Hunter X Hunter steht? Hab jetzt gehört das der Zeichner seit Mitte 2008 krankheitsbedingt nicht zeichnet, ist da irgendwas neues bekannt?


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das wär schon was schönes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die idee ist sehr verlockend, aber die Frage ist ob reale Animefiguren dan in der Realität noch so schön sind wie man sie aus den Animes gewohnt ist.

Ein Anime ist eine eigene Welt in der die Animefigur "Normal" ist, aufgrund dieser Basis und der Tatsache das sich jeder Mensch in eine Geschichte hineinversetzen kann erscheint jedem Animeliebhaber und Kenner eine Nami oder Ninisho hüpsch und süß... vileicht sogar Sexy.

Die frage ist, wenn diese Figuren real werden würden, mitt ihren Proportionen und Anatomischen Merkmalen wie sie nunmal bei einer Animefigur normal sind.

Wird sie immernoch Sexy, oder einfach nur abartig und fremdartig wie ein Alien sein?


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2009)

Hmm, gute Frage. Dann nehmen wir hald sowas wie bei .hack. In eine animierte Welt abtauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> die idee ist sehr verlockend, aber die Frage ist ob reale Animefiguren dan in der Realität noch so schön sind wie man sie aus den Animes gewohnt ist.
> Ein Anime ist eine eigene Welt in der die Animefigur "Normal" ist, aufgrund dieser Basis und der Tatsache das sich jeder Mensch in eine Geschichte hineinversetzen kann erscheint jedem Animeliebhaber und Kenner eine Nami oder Ninisho hüpsch und süß... vileicht sogar Sexy.
> Die frage ist, wenn diese Figuren real werden würden, mitt ihren Proportionen und Anatomischen Merkmalen wie sie nunmal bei einer Animefigur normal sind.
> Wird sie immernoch Sexy, oder einfach nur abartig und fremdartig wie ein Alien sein?


Finde ich erschreckend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halte mich an die Natürlichkeit des Leben und nicht die Existenz von Maschinen. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2009)

Nein, sowas sollte nach Möglichkeit niemals erfunden werden. Der Anteil an willigen, barbusigen, grün-, blau-, rot-, gelb-, pink- oder lilahaarigen Frauen würde vermutlich für ein Paradoxon sorgen und das Universum implodieren lassen. 

Es gibt einfach zuviele männliche Singles mit zuviel Zeit und zuvielen Dating-Sims. Außerdem, wer soll die Weltwirtschaft lenken, wenn die meisten Herren an ihrer eigenen Spucke ersticken, weil sie man wieder nur Augen für's gezeichnete Geschlecht haben. Nein nein nein.


----------



## TheGui (4. September 2009)

Das errinert mich an die Futuramafolge mitt der Holo lucy liu,
und dem lustigen Warnwerbespot in dem einer sein lebenlang nur mitt seinem Marilyn Monroe Bot geknutscht hatt ohne sein Zimmer zu verlassen,
biss er gestorben ist O_o


----------



## Hirsi325 (4. September 2009)

Hat schon wer Death Note gesehn? 

Ich liebe diesen Anime, vor allem die Story...


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Death Note gesehn?
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Anime, vor allem die Story...


Klar.
Und ja Death Note ist super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (4. September 2009)

kennst du noch so ähnliche Animes wie Death Note? 
Soo bewandert bin ich dann auf dem Gebiet doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. September 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Death Note gesehn?
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Anime, vor allem die Story...


hast du schonmal Herr der Ringe gesehen?

der film is so geil.. kennt den wer?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (4. September 2009)

meiner meinung bester anime death note :>


----------



## Hirsi325 (4. September 2009)

dann hab ich ja schonmal is beste hinter mir  :>


----------



## Bankchar (4. September 2009)

Death Note ist gut, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht der beste ;D Aber zum Glück hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung (:


----------



## SicVenom (4. September 2009)

lese death note nebenbei. finde das szenario und L ziemlich genial, allerdings ist es mir etwas zu viel "denksport"^^

an die scanleser (NARUTO SPOILER):



Spoiler



wie findet ihr den neuen naruto scan?
ich hoffe das naruto endlich aufhört sasuke nachzulaufen^^ jetzt wurde ja sogar enthült das es ihr schicksal sein soll gegeneinander zu kämpfen =)


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2009)

Death Note bis L's Tod -> genial

danach -> schrott


----------



## TheGui (4. September 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> lese death note nebenbei. finde das szenario und L ziemlich genial, allerdings ist es mir etwas zu viel "denksport"^^
> 
> an die scanleser (NARUTO SPOILER):
> 
> ...





Spoiler



die sollen sich endlich bis auf den tod bekämpgen xD meine fresse geht mir Sasuke auf den sack...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pnncsad1KY...feature=related


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

*handheb*

Ich guge auch liebend gerne anime, vorallem Conan mit German Sub, Death Note gug ich auch gerne und halt was ich finde.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. September 2009)

Ich frag am besten nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand wie es um Hunter X Hunter steht? Hab jetzt gehört das der Zeichner seit Mitte 2008 krankheitsbedingt nicht zeichnet, ist da irgendwas neues bekannt?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. September 2009)

der manga von hxh is furchtbar gezeichnet :<


----------



## Klunker (8. September 2009)

Die 46 Gesetze des Anime - The 46 Laws of Anime

#1 - Law of Metaphysical Irregularity: The normal laws of physics do not apply.

#1 - Das Gesetz der Metphysischen Irregularität: Die normal Gesetze der Phyik zählen nicht!

#2 - Law of Differentiated Gravitation: Whenever someone or something jumps, is thrown, or otherwise is rendered airborn, gravity is reduced by a factor of 4.

#2 - Das Gesetz der differenzierten Graviation: Wenn immer Irgendwer oder Irgendwas geworfen wird oder springt, oder sonst irgendwie in der Luft hängt, die Gravitation ist um dem Factor 4 Minimiert!

#3 - Law of Sonic Amplification, First Law of Anime Accoustics: In space, loud sounds, like explosions, are even louder because there is no air to get in the way.

#3 - Das Gesetz der Geräuscheverstärkung!
Erstes Gesetz der Anime Akkustic: Im All, laute Geräusche, wie zum Beispiel Explosionen, sie sind umso lauter, da es ja keine Luft gibt, die den Krach bremsen könnte!

#4 - Law of Constant Thrust, First Law of Anime Motion: In space, constant thrust equals constant velocity.

#4 - Gesetz des Unveränderlichen Beschleunigung, das Erste Gesetz der Anime Bewegung: im Raum kommt unveränderliche Beschleunigung unveränderlicher Geschwindigkeit gleich.

#5 - Law of Mechanical Mobility, Second Law of Anime Motion: The larger a mechanical device is, the faster it moves. Armored Mecha are the fastest objects known to human science.

#5 Das Gesetz der mechanischen Mobilität, die zweite Regel der Anime Bewegung besagt, Je größer ein mechanisches Gerät ist, desto schneller ist es. Gepanzerte Mecha sind die schnellsten Objecte die die menschliche Wissenschaft kennt!

#6 - Law of Temporal Variability: Time is not a constant. Time stops for the hero whenever he does something 'cool' or 'impressive'. Time slows down when friends and lovers are being killed and speeds up whenever there is a fight.

#6 Das Gesetz der Temporalen Variabilität: Die Zeit ist nicht konstant! Die Zeit stoppt, wenn der Held irgendwas Cooles oder beeindruckendes macht. Die Zeit verlangsamt sich wenn, Freunde und Liebhaber/in getötet werden und verdoppelt sich im Kampf!

#7 - First Law of Temporal Mortality: 'Good Guys' and 'Bad Guys' both die in one of two ways. Either so quick they don't even see it coming, OR it's a long drawn out affair where the character gains much insight to the workings of society, human existence or why the toast always lands butter side down.

#7 - Das erste Gesetz der zeitlichen Sterblichkeit: Egal ob "guter" oder "schlechter Kerl", beide sterben auf eine der beiden Arten: Entweder so schnell das sie es einfach nicht kommen sehen, ODER es ist eine lange herausgezogene Sache, wobei der Charakter eine scharfsinnige Erkenntnis zu den Mechanismen der Gesellschaft, der menschlichen Existenz gewinnt, oder warum der Toast immer mit der Butter-Seite nach unten landet.

#8 - Second Law of Temporal Mortality: It takes some time for bad guys to die... regardless of physical damage. Even when the 'Bad Guys' are killed so quickly they didn't even see it coming, it takes them a while to realize they are dead. This is attributed to the belief that being evil damages the Reality Lobe of the brain.

# 8 Das zweite Gesetz der Zeitlichen Sterblichkeit: Böse Jungs brauchen eine Weile um ,... unabhängig vom physischen Schaden, zu sterben. Selbst wenn die "bösen Jungs" so schnell getötet werden, das sie es gar nicht bemerken. Sie brauchen eine Weile um zu begreifen, dass sie tot sind. Das wird dem Glauben zugeschrieben, dass böse und dämonisch sein, den Realitätssinn des Gehirns schädigt!

#9 - Law of Dramatic Emphasis: Scenes involving extreme amounts of action are depicted with either still-frames or black screens with a slash of bright color (usually red or white).

#9 Gesetz der Dramatischen Betonung!
Szenen, die viel Action in der Handlung einschließen, werden entweder mit Standbildern oder mit schwarzen Bildschirmen mit einem Schuss heller Farbe (gewöhnlich rot oder weiß) gezeichnet.

#10 - Law of Dramatic Multiplicity: Scenes that only happen once, for instance, a 'Good Guy' kicks the 'Bad Guy' in the face, are seen at least 3 times from 3 different angles.

#10 - Gesetz der Dramatischen Vielfältigung: Szenen die nur einmal vorkommen, zum Beispiel, ein guter Kerl ( Held) tritt dem Bösen ins Gesicht, werden mindestens 3 mal, aus 3 verschiedenen Winkeln gezeigt.

#11 - Law of Inherent Combustibility: Everything explodes. Everything.
First Corollary: Anything that explodes bulges first.

#11 - Gesetz der Innewohnenden Entflammbarkeit: Alles explodiert. Alles!
Erste Regel: Alles was Explodiert, dehnt sich vorher aus

#12 - Law of Phlogistatic Emission: Nearly all things emit light from fatal wounds.

#12 - Gesetz der Wundstrahlung: Fast alle Dinge strahlen Licht von tödlichen Wunden aus.

#13 - Law of Energetic Emission: There is alway an energy build up (commonly referred to as an energy 'bulge') before Mecha or space craft weapons fire. Because of the explosive qualities of weapons, it is believed that this is related to the Law of Inherent Combustability.

#13 - Gesetz der Energischen Emission: Es gibt immer einen Energieaufbau (allgemein gekennzeichnet als eine Energieblase) bevor der Mecha oder die Raumschiffwaffen feuern. Wegen der explosiven Qualitäten von Waffen im allgemeinen wird davon ausgegangen, dass das mit dem Gesetz der Innewohnenden Entflammbarkeit verbunden ist.

#14 - Law of Inverse Lethal Magnitude: The destructive potential of a weapon is inversly porportional its size.

#14 - Gesetz des Umgekehrten tödlichen Ausmaßes: Das zerstörende Potential einer Waffe ist umgekehrt porportional zu seiner Größe.

#15 - Law of Inexhaustability: No one *EVER* runs out of ammunition. That is of course unless they are cornered, out-numbered, out-classed, and unconscious.

#15 - Gesetz der Unerschöpflichkeit: Niemandem, absolut keinem wird die Munition knapp. Das ist natürlich, es sei denn sie wurden in die Enge getrieben, der Gegner war zahlenmäßig überlegen, sie wurden deklassiert oder schlicht ohnmächtig!

#16 - Law of Inverse Accuracy: The accuracy of a 'Good Guy' when operating any form of fire-arm increases as the difficulty of the shot increases. The accuracy of the 'Bad Guys' when operating fire-arms decreases when the difficulty of the shot decreases. (Also known as the Stormtrooper Effect) Example: A 'Good Guy' in a drunken stupor being held upside down from a moving vehicle will always hit, and several battalions of 'Bad Guys' firing on a 'Good Guy' standing alone in the middle of an open field will always miss.

First Corrallary: The more 'Bad Guys' there are, the less likely they will hit anyone or do any real damage.

Second Corrallary: Whenever a 'Good Guy' is faced with insurmountable odds, the 'Bad Guys' line up in neat rows, allowing the hero to take them all out with a single burst of automatic fire and then escape.

Third Corrallary: Whenever a 'Good Guy' is actually hit by enemy fire, it is in a designated 'Good Guy Area', usually a flesh wound in the shoulder or arm, which restricts the 'Good Guy' from doing anything more strenuous than driving, firing weaponry, using melee weapons, operating heavy machinery, or doing complex martial arts maneuvres.

#16 - Gesetz der Umgekehrten Genauigkeit: Die Treffsicherheit des Helden, der jede Form der Schusswaffe bedienen kann, nimmt mit der Dauer des Schusswechsels zu. Die Genauigkeit der bösen Kerle, wenn sie mit Waffen agieren, nimmt dagegen im laufe des Gefechts ab. (Auch bekannt als die Stormtrooper-Effekt) Beispiel: Ein guter Kerl' in einem betrunkenen Zustand, der umgekehrt von einem sich bewegenden Fahrzeug hängt, wird immer treffen, aber mehrere Bataillone der miesen Typen die auf einen Helden feuern, der in der Mitte eines offenen Feldes allein steht, werden immer daneben zielen.

Erster Regel: Je mehr Böse Typen sich versammeln, desto unwahrscheinlicher ist es, das sie irgendjemanden schlagen oder echten Schaden anrichten.

Zweite Regel: Wann auch immer ein Held mit der sonderbaren Situation konfrontiert wird, das sich die Gegner in ordentlichen Reihen aufstellen, wird dem Helden erlaubt, sie mit mit einem einzigen Austoß von automatischem Feuer zu vernichten und dann zu flüchten.

Dritter Regel: Wann auch immer ein Held durch das feindliche Feuer getroffen wird, ist es in einem bezeichneten 'Helden-Gebiet', gewöhnlich eine Fleischwunde in der Schulter oder am Arm. Der den Helden promt davon abhält, etwas anstrengenderes zu tun, als das Fahren, das Abfeuern der Waffen, das Verwenden von Nahkampfwaffen, das Bedienen von schwerer Maschinerie, oder das Ausüben von komplizierten Material Arts Manövern

#17 - Law of Transient Romantic Unreliability: Minmei is a bimbo. (* Note: The Minority Opposition in Ohio disagrees and thinks all men who like this stuff need to get out more. *)

#17 - Gesetz der Vergänglichen romantischen Unzuverlässigkeit: Minmei ist ein Knilch. (* Merke: Eine Minderheit in Ohio stimmt dem nicht zu und denkt, das alle Männer die diesem Hobby frönen mehr ausgehen sollten.... *)

#18 - Law of Hemoglobin Capacity: The human body contains over 12 gallons of blood. Sometimes more.

#18 - Gesetz der Hämoglobin-Kapazität: Der menschliche Körper enthält mehr als 44 Liter Blut. Manchmal mehr.

#19 - Law of Demonic Consistency: Demons and other supernatural creatures have at least three eyes, loads of fangs, tend to be yellow-green or brown, but black is not unknown, and can only be hurt with bladed weapons.

*19 - Gesetz der Dämonischen Konsistenz: Dämonen und andere übernatürliche Wesen haben mindestens drei Augen, eine Menge von Giftzähnen, neigen dazu gelb-grün oder braun zu sein, aber auch schwarz ist nicht unbekannt, und können nur mit Klingen verletzt werden.

#20 - Law of Militaristic Unreliability: Huge galaxy-wide armadas, entire armies, and large war-machines full of cruel, heartless, bloodthirsty warriors can be stopped and defeated with a single insignifigant example of a caring/loving emotion or a song.

#20 - Gesetz der Militaristischen Unzuverlässigkeit: Riesige Milchstraße-weite Kriegsflotten, komplette Armeen, und große mit grausamen, herzlosen und blutdürstigen Kriegern besetzte Kriegsmaschinen können mit einem einzelnen insignifigkanten Beispiel eines Gefühls des Sorgens/Liebens oder eines Liedes gestoppt werden.

#21 - Law of Tactical Unreliability: Tactical geniuses aren't....

#21 - Gesetz der Taktischen Unzuverlässigkeit: Taktische Genies sind keine....

#22 - Law of Inconsequential Undetectability: People never notice the little things.... Like a missing body part, or wounds the size of Seattle.

#22 - Gesetz der Inkonsequentem Unendeckbarkeit: Die Leute bemerken nie die kleinen Dinge.... Wie ein fehlendes Körperteil, oder Wunden von der Größe Seattles.

#23 - Law of Juvenile Intellectuality: Children are smarter than adults. And almost always twice as annoying.

#23 - Gesetz der Jugendlichen Intellektualität: Kinder sind klüger als Erwachsene! Und meist doppelt so nervig!

#24 - Law of Americanthropomorphism
Americans in Anime appear in one of two roles, either as a really nasty skinny 'Bad Guy' or a big stupid 'Good Guy'.

First Corollary -
The only people who are more stupid than the big dumb Americans are the American translators. (Sometimes referred to as the Green Line Effect)

Second Corollary -
The only people who are more stupid than the American translators are the American editors and censors.

#24 - Gesetz vom Americanthropomorphism
Amerikaner im Anime erscheinen in einer von zwei Rollen, entweder als ein wirklich scheußlich dünnes Ekelpaket oder als der große dumme, aber gute Kerl.

Erste Regel - Die einzigen Leute, die dümmer sind als die großen doofen Amerikaner, sind die amerikanischen Übersetzer. (Manchmal gekennzeichnet als der grüne Linieneffekt)

Zweite Regel - Die einzigen Leute, die noch dümmer sind als die amerikanischen Übersetzer, sind die amerikanischen Redakteure und Zensoren.

#25 - Law of Mandibular Proportionality
The size of a person's mouth is directly proportional to the volume at which they are speaking or eating.

#25 - Gesetz der Unterkiefer Proportionalität
Die Mundgröße einer Person ist direkt proportional, zum Volumen was sie spricht oder isst.

#26 - Law of Feline Mutation
Any half-cat/half-human mutation will invariably:
1) be female
2) will possess ears and sometimes a tail as a genetic mutation
3) wear as little clothing as possible, if any

#26 - Gesetz der Katzenmutation
Jede Halbkatze/Halbmensch Mutation wird unveränderlich:
1) weiblich sein
2) wird Ohren und manchmal ein Schwanz als genetische Veränderung besitzen
3) so wenig Kleidung tragen wie möglich, wenn überhaupt!

#27 - Law of Conservation of Firepower
Any powerful weapon capable of destroying/defeating an opponent in a single shot will invariably be reserved and used only as a last resort.

#27 - Gesetz der Bewahrung der Feuerkraft
Jede starke Waffe fähig zum zerstören oder besiegen eines Gegners mit einem einzelnen Schuss, wird unveränderlich reserviert und nur als ein letzter, allerletzter Ausweg verwendet.

#28 - Law of Technological User-Benevolence
The formal training required to operate a spaceship or mecha is inversely proportional to its complexity.

#28 - Gesetz der technologischen Benutzerfreundlichkeit
Die formelle Ausbildung, die erforderlich ist, um ein Raumschiff oder einen Mecha zu bedienen, ist zu seiner Kompliziertheit umgekehrt proportional.

#29 - Law of Melee Luminescence
Any being displaying extremely high levels of martial arts prowess and/or violent emotions emits light in the form of a glowing aura. This aura is usually blue for 'good guys' and red for 'bad guys'. This is attributed to Good being higher in the electromagnetic spectrum than Evil.

#29 - Gesetz der Nahkampf-Lumineszenz
Jeder, der äußerst hohe Niveaus seines/ihres Kampfsport zeigt und/oder gewaltsamen Gefühle hegt, strahlt Licht in der Form einer glühenden Aura aus Diese Aura ist gewöhnlich für die Guten blau und für Bösen rot. Das wird der Tatsache zugeschrieben, dass das Gute im elektromagnetischen Spektrum höher liegt als das Böse.

#30 - Law of Non-Anthropomorphic Antagonism
All ugly, non-humanoid alien races are hostile, and usually hell-bent on destroying humanity for some obscure reason.

#30 - Gesetz des Nichtanthropomorphen Antagonismus
Alle hässlichen, nicht-hunanoiden Alien-Rassen, sind feindlich gesinnt und gewöhnlich wild dazu entschlossen die Menschheit aus einem absonderlichen Grund zu vernichten.

#31 - Law of Follicular Chromatic Variability
Any color in the visible spectrum is considered a natural hair color. This color can change without warning or explanation.

#31 - Gesetz der chromatischen (farblichen) Veränderlichkeit der Haarfollikel.
Jede Farbe im sichtbaren Spektrum wird als eine natürliche Haarfarbe betrachtet. Diese Farbe kann sich ohne Warnung oder Erklärung ändern.

#32 - Law of Follicular Permanence
Hair in anime is pretty much indestructable, and can resist any amount of meteorological conditions, energy emissions, physical abuse, or explosive effects and still look perfect. The only way to hurt someone's hair is the same way you deal with demons... with bladed weapons!

#32 - Gesetz der Standhaftigkeit der Haarfollikel ( bzw. der Frisur! )
Das Haar im Anime ist im Grunde unzerstörbar. Es kann jedem Beitrag von meteorologischen Bedingungen (Wetter), Energieemissionen, physischem Missbrauch, oder explosiven Wirkungen widerstehen und noch perfekt aussehen. (Da wird die Firma Wella echt NEIDISCH!) Der einzige Weg, das Haar von jemanden zu verletzen, geschieht auf die gleiche Art und Weise mit der man den Dämonen den Garaus macht: Waffen mit Klingen!

#33 - Law of Topological Aerodynamics, First Law of Anime Aero-Dynamics
*ANY* shape, no matter how convoluted or odd-looking, is automatically aerodynamic.

#33 - Gesetz der Topologischen Aerodynamik, das Erste Gesetz der Anime Aerodynamik
*JEDE*-Gestalt, egal wie spiralig oder sonderbar aussehend, ist automatisch aerodynamisch.

#34 - Law of Probable Attire
Clothing in anime follows certain predictable guidelines.
Female characters wear as little clothing as possible, regardless of whether it is socially or meteorologically appropriate. Any female with an excessive amount of clothing will invariably have her clothes ripped to shreds or torn off somehow. If there is no opportunity to tear off the afore-mentioned female's clothes, then she will inexplicably take a shower for no apparent reason (also known as the Gratuitous Shower Scene).

Whenever there is a headwind, Male characters invariably wear a long cloaks that don't hamper movement and billow out dramatically behind them.

First Corollary (Cryo-Adaptability) -
All anime characters are resistant to extremely cold temperatures, and do not need to wear heavy or warm clothing in snow.

Second Corollary (Indecent Invulnerability) -
Bikinis render the wearer invulnerable to any form of damage.

#34 - Gesetz der wahrscheinlichen Kleidung
Die Kleidung im Anime folgt bestimmten vorhersagbaren Richtlinien!!
Weibliche Charaktere tragen so wenig Kleidung wie möglich, unabhängig davon, ob das sozial oder meteorologisch verträglich ist. Jeder Frau mit einem übermäßigen Anteil an Kleidung, wird Kleidung entweder zu Fetzen gerissen oder auf andere Art und Weise dezimiert. Gibt es keine Gelegenheit, die Kleidung der oben erwähnten Frau zu vernichten, dann wird sie aus einem unerfindlichem Grund eine Dusche nehmen. (auch bekannt als die gratis Dusche-Szene).

Wann auch immer es einen Gegenwind gibt, tragen männliche Charaktere unveränderlich lange Umhänge, die die Bewegung nicht behindern und dramatisch hinter ihnen wogen.

Erste Regel: (Cryo-Anpassungsfähigkeit)-
Alle Anime Charaktere sind sehr widerstandsfähig gegen äußerst tiefe Temperaturen, und müssen keine schwere oder warme Kleidung im Schnee tragen.

Zweite Regel (Undezente Unverwundbarkeit)-
Bikinis machen den Träger unverwundbar gegenüber jeglicher Art von Schaden!

#35 - Law of Musical Omnipotence
Any character capable of musical talent (singing, playing an instrument, etc.) is automatically capable of doing much more "simple" things, like piloting mecha, fighting crime, stopping an intergalactic war, and so on...especially if they have never attempted these things before.

#35 - Gesetz der Musikomnipotenz
Jeder Charakter der ein musikalisches Talent hat (das Singen, ein Instrument spielen usw. ), ist automatisch dazu fähig, "viel einfachere" Sachen bewältigen, wie zum Beispiel das Steuern von Mechas, mit Verbrechern kämpfen, einen intergalaktischen Krieg beenden, und so weiter ... , besonders dann, wenn sie diese Dinge vorher noch nie versucht haben.

#36 - Law of Quintupular Agglutination
Also called "The Five-man Rule", when "Good Guys" group together, it tends to be in groups of five. There are five basic positions, which are:

1) The Hero/Leader
2) His Girlfriend
3) His Best Friend/Rival
4) A Hulking Brute
5) A Dwarf/Kid

Between these basic positions are distributed several attributes, which include:

1) Extreme Coolness
2) Amazing Intelligence
3) Incredible Irritation

#36 - Gesetz der fünffachen Anhäufung
Auch genannt "Die Fünf-Männer Regel", wenn 'die Gruppe Helden zusammen kommt, neigt es dazu eine fünfköpfige Gruppe zu sein. Es gibt fünf grundlegende Positionen, diese sind:

1) Der Held/Führer
2) Seine Freundin
3) Sein Bester Freund/Rivale
4) Ein starker Hüne
5) Ein Zwerg/Kind

Zwischen diesen grundlegenden Positionen werden mehrere Attribute verteilt, die einschließen:

1) Äußerste Coolness
2) Erstaunliche Intelligenz
3) Unglaubliche Nervigkeit

#37 - Law of Extradimensional Capacitance
All anime females have an extradimensional storage space of variable volume somewhere on their person from which they can instantly retrieve any object at a moment's notice.

First Corollary (a.k.a. The Hammer Rule) -
The most common item stored is a heavy mallet, which can be used with unerring accuracy on any male who deserves it. Other common items include costumes/uniforms, power suits/armor, and large bazookas.


#37 - Gesetz der extradimensionalen Kapazität
Alle Anime Frauen haben einen extradimensionalen Abstellraum variabler Größe irgendwo an ihrem Körper, aus dem sie jeden beliebigen Gegenstand jedweder Größe hervorholen können.

Erste Regel (a.k.a. Die Hammer-Regel) -
Der am meisten verstaute gewöhnliche Gegenstand ist ein schwerer Holzhammer, der mit untrüglicher Treffsicherheit auf jedem Mann angewendet wird, der es verdient. Andere Artikel schließen Kostüme/Uniformen, Kraft-Anzüge/Rüstungen, und große Panzerfäuste ein.

#38 - Law of Hydrostatic Emission
Eyes tend to be rather large in Anime. This is because they contain several gallons of water, which may be instantaneously released at high pressure through large tear ducts. The actual volume of water contained in the eyes is unknown, as there is no evidence to suggest that these reservoirs are actually capable of running out. The reason water tends to collect in the eyes is because Anime characters only have one large sweat gland, which is located at the back of the head. When extremely stressed, embarrassed, or worried, this sweat gland exudes a single but very large drop of sebaceous fluid.

#38 - Gesetz der Hydrostatischen Emission
Augen neigen dazu, im Anime ziemlich groß zu sein. Das liegt daran, das sie mehrere Liter Wasser enthalten, das sofort mit Hochdruck durch große Tränen-Kanäle abgelassen werden kann. Das reale Volumen von dem, in den Augen vorhandenem Wassers ist unbekannt, weil es keine Vorhersagen oder Beweise dafür gibt das diese Resevoire jemals versiegen könnten. Der Grund, dass das Wasser dazu neigt sich in den Augen zu sammeln, liegt daran das Anime Charaktere nur eine einzige große Schweißdrüse haben, die sich an der Rückseite vom Kopf befindet. Ist der Charakter äußerst getresst, verlegen, oder sorgt er/sie sich, dann schwitzt diese Schweißdrüse einen einzelnen aber sehr großen Tropfen von Flüssigkeit aus.

#39 - Law of Inverse Attraction
Success at finding suitable mates is inversely proportionate to how desperately you want to be successful. The more you want, the less you get, and vice versa.

First Corollary -
Unfortunately, this law seems to apply to Otaku in the real world...

#39 - Gesetz der Umgekehrten Anziehungskraft
Der Erfolg beim finden passender Partner ist proportional umgekehrt dazu, je verzweifelter man den Erfolg haben möchte. Je mehr man es will, desto weniger wird man es bekommen und umgekehrt.

Erste Regel - Leider scheint dieses Gesetz auch für die Otaku in der echten Welt zu gelten...

#40 - Law of Nasal Sanguination
When sexually aroused, males in Anime don't get erections, they get nosebleeds. No one's sure why this is, though... the current theory suggests that larger eyes means smaller sinuses and thinner sinus tissue (see Law #38 above). Females don't get nosebleeds, but invariably get one heck of a blush along the cheeks and across the nose, suggesting a lot of bloodflow to that region.

'40 - Gesetz der nasalen Sanguination
Sind Männer im Anime sexuell erregt bekommen sie keine Erektion, sondern Nasenbluten. Niemand weis wieso... die gegenwärtige Theorie schlägt vor, dass aus größeren Augen kleinere Nasennebenhöhlen und eine dünnere Nasenschleimhaut resultieren (siehe Gesetz #38). Frauen bekommen kein Nasenbluten aber einen Hauch von Röte um die Wangenknochen und Nase herum, was auf einen großen Blutfluss in dieser Region schließen lässt.

#41 - Law of Xylolaceration
Wooden or bamboo swords are just as sharp as metal swords, if not sharper.

#41 - Gesetz der hölzernen Schnittwunde
Holz- oder Bambus-Schwerter sind ebenso scharf wie Metallschwerter, wenn nicht schärfer.

#42 - Law of Juvenile Omnipotence
Always send a boy to do a man's job. He'll get it done in half the time and twice the angst.

#42 - Gesetz der Jugendlichen Omnipotenz
Schicke immer einem Jungen, um einen Job eines Mannes zu tun. Er wird es in der Hälfte der Zeit und doppelt so schmerzhaft machen.

#43 - Law of Triscaquadrodecophobia
There is no Law #43.

#43 - Gesetz der Triscaquadrodecophobia
Es gibt das Gesetz 43 nicht

#44 - Law of Nominative Clamovocation
The likelihood of success and damage done by a martial arts attack is directly proportional to the volume at which the full name of the attack is announced.

*44 - Gesetz der sonischen Kraftverstärkung
Der Schaden und die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit eines Material-art-Angriff ist direkt proportional zur Lautstärke, mit der der volle Name der Attacke ausgesprochen wird.

#45 - Law of Uninteruptable Metamorphosis
Regardless of how long or involved the transformation sequence or how many times they've seen it before, any 'Bad Guys' witnessing a mecha/hero/heroine transforming are too stunned to do anything to interrupt it.

#45 - Gesetz der ununterbrechbaren Metamorphose (Verwandlung)
Egal wie lange die Verwandlungsszene dauert, oder wie oft sie es vorher schon gesehen haben, die Bösen sind viel zu erstaunt, um sie zu unterbrechen.

#46 - Law of Flimsy Incognition
Simply changing into a costume or wearing a teensy mask can make you utterly unrecognizable to even your closest friends and relatives.

#46 - Gesetz der fadenscheinigen Verkleidung
Einfach ein Kostüm anziehen oder eine Augenmaske tragen und schon wird man weder von engen Freunden oder Verwandten erkannt.


----------



## TheGui (8. September 2009)

*ich hab bauchweh xD*



Klunker schrieb:


> #26 - Gesetz der Katzenmutation
> Jede Halbkatze/Halbmensch Mutation wird unveränderlich:
> 1) weiblich sein
> 2) wird Ohren und manchmal ein Schwanz als genetische Veränderung besitzen
> 3) so wenig Kleidung tragen wie möglich, wenn überhaupt!



ohne witz ich kenn kein Gegenbeispiel xD


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *ich hab bauchweh xD*
> 
> 
> 
> ohne witz ich kenn kein Gegenbeispiel xD



Ich schon. Zusatzkapitel von Candidate for Goddess. Ah und in Legend of the sword. Aber ansonsten sind sie tatsächlich ziemlich selten.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. September 2009)

Manchmal ist das Leben unheimlich. 
Weniger als 24 Stunden nachdem ich slebst diese Regeln auf ED gelesen habe, postest du sie hier.
Ich muss mal wieder meinen Aluhelm justieren.


----------



## Klunker (8. September 2009)

was'n ED ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs von hier http://www.lawsofanime.com/ und dann ne german translation gegooglet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu fal zum selber übersetzen für andere :>

Edith: in 2 min gibs Chi auf tv tokio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith 2: mal wieder ne tole folge, mals cahuen was chi mit der bande erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (10. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> guckt jemand von euch Suzumiya Haruhi No Yuuutsu (2009)?
> wenn ja wie findet ihrs?



Endless Eight hat die Serie ganz schön runtergezogen. Dafür ist die aktuelle Arc "Sighs" gar nich mal so schlecht, v.a. die letzte Folge war gut. 



Spoiler



Ich fand die Stelle am Ende grandios als sich Kyon dazu entscheidet zu Haruhi zu gehen und sie gerade dabei is sichn Zopf zu binden, wahrscheinlich wegen dem Traum den beide mal hatten.



Ansonsten hat es Bakemongatari aus dem Stand geschafft sich in meine Alltimefavoritenliste zu katapultieren, was SHAFT und der Voicecast da abliefern ist einfach ganz große Klasse. Spice and Wolf II macht auch Spaß, den beiden könnt ich glaub ich stundenlang beim gegenseitigen dissen zuhören. 

Bei Cannan bin ich mal gespannt, wo da der Schnitt gesetzt wird, weil ja noch 2 oder 3 Filme erscheinen sollen die die Geschichte weiter führen / sie deutlicher erklären.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2009)

Oha, Grade die Charakter Analyse von Boa Hankock gelesen.... sehr sehr cool O_o Jetz bin ich mir sicher sie muss Nr.9 werden!

Tuts euch an, is lang aber genial!

http://forum.onemanga.com/showpost.php?p=2...p;postcount=104


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2009)

oda der gemeien schuft hat schon wieder kein chap für one piece rausgebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> oda der gemeien schuft hat schon wieder kein chap für one piece rausgebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab noch hoffnung, doer hab ich im letzten chap überlesen das diese woche nix kommt?


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich hab noch hoffnung, doer hab ich im letzten chap überlesen das diese woche nix kommt?


es ist leider war, one piece setzt diese woche aus. so zummindest steht es im pirateboard.
man spekuliert es liegt am neuen one piece film der zu weihnachten in die kinos kommen soll(japan), denn dort ist oda diesmal direkt dran beteiligt.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Oha, Grade die Charakter Analyse von Boa Hankock gelesen.... sehr sehr cool O_o Jetz bin ich mir sicher sie muss Nr.9 werden!
> 
> Tuts euch an, is lang aber genial!
> 
> http://forum.onemanga.com/showpost.php?p=2...p;postcount=104


ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie nummer 9(10) wird. höchstens nummer 10(11), denn 



Spoiler



als shichibukai wird ein verrat an der WR nicht tolleriert und damit wär amazon lilly sehr in gefahr. schließlich war das bedingung das boa das amt annimmt das die insel in ruhe gelassen wird. sie müsste also wenn sie jetzt ruffy hilft erstmal irgendetwas wegen amazon lilly unternehmen. damit wär ein wiederssehen mit ihr in der neuen welt wahrscheinlich. da die strohhüte aber noch an der fischmenscheninsel vorbei müssen, denke ich werden sie da ein neues mitglied bekommen. ein zeichend afür wäre der große wassertank der sunny. ich spekulier dabei auf gabriel


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2009)

hm auch ne möglichkeit.


Spoiler



Das würde dan aber bedeuten das Lufy noch später sein Haki zu nutzen versteht, Denke nicht das es ihm jemand anders beibringt ausser Boa!
Trotzdem, nach dem Krieg und den jetzt schon offensichtlichen verlusten im Kampf gegen WB glaub ich das die Regierung erstmal andere dinge im Kopf haben wird als Amazone Lily.

Naja Gabriel is ne Fibur aus nem Op Spiel, ich glaub net das Oda quasi "Filler" figuren übernimmt
ausserdem wärs dan noch son kleiner niedlicher >_>


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm auch ne möglichkeit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



mit dem unterschied das gabriel von oda selbst entwickelt wurde^^ in der beschreibung von amazon.de wird gabriel als eine figur beschrieben , die noch wichtige für die spätere handlung wäre. allerdings wird daraus nicht klar ob das spiel oder der manga gemeint ist. allerdings ist am ende von unlimited cruise 2 im abspann zu sehen wie gabriel mit einem kleinen segelboot(ähnlich wie ruffy am anfang) davon segelt und sagt das sie sich wieder sehen werden. vielleicht im manga?*spekulier*^^


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2009)

Spoiler



hm ok, lasma das mit Gabriel ma so stehen.

Hast du den ewig langen text zu Boa durchgelesen? ^^
ma davon unabhängig wie sehr er einen hoffen läst das sie Nr.9 wird, wird einem klar wiviel Planung, Mühe und vor allem Herzblut Oda in OP steckt... 

Und es macht einen zusätzlich zu nem richtigen Boa Fan ^^
Sie wird Lufys Königin!



PS: ma was zum schmunzeln http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QleyNcziqc0


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2009)

Wie war das mit dem anschreiben der Spoilerbalken worum es geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2009)

Harry dies!


----------



## aisteh (10. September 2009)

Hab im übrigen auch mal angefangen meinen ersten Manga / Scans zu lesen, nachdem mich das Ende was im Zettai Karen Children Anime gewählt wurde tierisch angenervt hat. Hoffentlich passiert da das selbe wie bei Hayate no Gotoku und J.C. Staff macht ne zweite Staffel bzw nen Remake was sich eher am Manga hält. Würde ja passen, weil das Animationsstudio auch das selbe war, das die erste Staffel Hayate no Gotoku gemacht hat.


----------



## Kangrim (10. September 2009)

Kann man Blood+ empfehlen?


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Oha, Grade die Charakter Analyse von Boa Hankock gelesen.... sehr sehr cool O_o Jetz bin ich mir sicher sie muss Nr.9 werden!
> 
> Tuts euch an, is lang aber genial!
> 
> http://forum.onemanga.com/showpost.php?p=2...p;postcount=104




boa ist neben bei bemerkt auch richtig sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber alles wa da steht kann man im japanisch (mit englischen untertiteln) schon sehen ..
lesen ist noch ca 100 folgen weiter ;D


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kann man Blood+ empfehlen?


klar


----------



## Kurta (11. September 2009)

frage zu HxH: weiß wer wieweit der Manga in Japan ist???? und kann mir einer ne seite geben wo es über das 290 kapitel hinausgeht????? WILL WISSEN WIES WEITER GEHT!!!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber alles wa da steht kann man im japanisch (mit englischen untertiteln) schon sehen ..
> lesen ist noch ca 100 folgen weiter ;D


naja, was mich so fasszeniert hatt ist wie suptiel und mitt wivielen "Andeutungen" Oda arbeitet.

Boa *Hancock* und Thomas *Hancock* z.B.

_"Mit der Entdeckung von Thomas Hancock, dass Kautschuk durch Walzen (Mastikation) plastisch und leicht verformbar wird..."_
"_...Wurde die anwenung von Kautschuk in der Industrie möglich_"

Wenn das keine Anspielung auf die hingabe zum "Gummi" von beiden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darüber hinaus bedeutet _"Kuja"_ 9


----------



## SicVenom (12. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> frage zu HxH: weiß wer wieweit der Manga in Japan ist???? und kann mir einer ne seite geben wo es über das 290 kapitel hinausgeht????? WILL WISSEN WIES WEITER GEHT!!!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!!



der status in japan dürfte auch chap. 290 sein, da sonst eines der bekannten scanlation-teams es bereits veröffentlicht hätte.
seit dezember 2008 ist der mangaka anscheined wieder krank...
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hällt das manga den rekord mit der längsten pause (1 1/2 jahre)


----------



## Kizna (12. September 2009)

Ja der arme Mann leidet unter Arthrose. Er hat zwar versucht weiter zu zeichnen, was dabei rausgekommen ist sehen wir allerdings an Kapitel 290. Ich stelle es mir furchtbar vor als Mangaka an so etwas zu erkranken. Zumindestens brauchen sie sich keine Sorgen ums Geld machen. Seine Frau (Sailormoon Zeichnerin) verdient noch genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (13. September 2009)

gnnn , heißt das wenns in deutschland soweit ist mit kap. 290 wirds immer noch in japan auch so sein???? find das irgendwie schade , der idiot soll wen anders zeichnen lassen , gibt bestimmt leute die man dafür bezahlen kann.


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> der *idiot *soll wen anders zeichnen lassen , gibt bestimmt leute die man dafür bezahlen kann.


WTF!?

das is nen Mensch und kein Nutztier von dem du da sprichst.


----------



## Kizna (13. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> WTF!?
> 
> das is nen Mensch und kein Nutztier von dem du da sprichst.



Dachte ich mir auch grade. Ausserdem gibt es da eine kleine Geschichte im Hintergrund, die zwar nie wirklich bestätigt wurde aber wahrscheinlich der Wahrheit entspricht. Angeblich soll einmal einer seiner Assistenten mit dem Skript abgehauen sein und es teuer verkauft haben. Seitdem lässt er sie nur noch die fast fertigen Passagen nachbessern.


----------



## Kizna (13. September 2009)

Und jetzt ist die Katze aus dem Sack, wieder kein OP diese Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist die Katze aus dem Sack, wieder kein OP diese Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boa wird trotzdem Luffys kinder gebähren!

und Nakama 9 werden

100% ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist die Katze aus dem Sack, wieder kein OP diese Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war schon anfang der woche bekannt, leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich sag immernoch nummer 9 wird ein Fischmensch, Boa kann ich eh nicht leiden.
vielleicht  kommt aber auch endlich mal chopper in die SHB , denn bis jetzt hatte er noch nicht sein beitrittskapitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Boa kann ich eh nicht leiden.


nim dir ma ne stunde zeit und ls durch was ich vor par seiten gepostet hab ^^
danach wirst sie mögen.


----------



## Kizna (13. September 2009)

Die Frage ist wielange sie OP noch laufen lassen werden. Würde es zwar persöhnlich extrem schade finden wenn es bald zuende wäre, aber so unrealistisch ist das nichtmal. Whatever es wird Zeit, dass Luffy eine Frau an Board bringt die auch auf ihn steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

Die storry hatt gradmal Halbzeit erreicht xD


----------



## Kizna (13. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die storry hatt gradmal Halbzeit erreicht xD



Wenn es nach mir und Millionen Fans gehen würde ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir und Millionen Fans gehen würde ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is ja au so xD

-die haben erst die hälfte der Grand line durch!
-Alle werden grade stärker damit sie fit für die neue welt werden
-Keiner hatt bis jetz eins seiner Ziele erreicht!
-Es gibt noch 2 extrem mächtige potentielle Gegner ! (die anderen 2 der 4 Kaiser)
-Dazu die 9 Supernovea!
-Dragon muss au noch groß rausgebracht werden!
-und und und ^^


----------



## Kizna (13. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is ja au so xD
> 
> -die haben erst die hälfte der Grand line durch!
> -Alle werden grade stärker damit sie fit für die neue welt werden
> ...



Überzeugt! Bevor Luffy nicht die 1 Milliarde Berry Grenze knackt darf es nicht enden.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> nim dir ma ne stunde zeit und ls durch was ich vor par seiten gepostet hab ^^
> danach wirst sie mögen.


ich hab mr das durchgelesen, aber das macht sie für mich nicht sympathischer.
schei0 kindheit und dann ein nach außen kalter mensch ist mir zu klischeehaft. man häte ihr wenigstens eine antike zoan oder mystik zoan geben können damit sie was her macht. das versteinerungsgedöns ist doch für arsch bei einem richtigen gegner
edit: @ kizna: im jump wurde er mal zu 4xxten folge/chapter gefragt wie lange er noch vorhat one piece zu machen. er meinte das man grad die halbzeit erreicht hat und noch mindestens 400 bis 500 chapter folgen. die geschichte hat er schon bis zum ende los irgendwo stehen


----------



## SicVenom (14. September 2009)

kennt wer ein videoportal auf dem der kampf von Ulquiorra vs Ichigo komplett vorhanden ist? geht mir vorallem um den 2. teil und den finde ich grad nicht bei youtube...oder ist das anime noch gar nicht so weit?!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (14. September 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> kennt wer ein videoportal auf dem der kampf von Ulquiorra vs Ichigo komplett vorhanden ist? geht mir vorallem um den 2. teil und den finde ich grad nicht bei youtube...oder ist das anime noch gar nicht so weit?!



der kampf geban und filler folgten


----------



## Klunker (14. September 2009)

mal wieder en bissel psp gezockt und dabei das endeckt..omg over 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

OMG OVER ninethousand!!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

wasn das fürn spiel? O_o wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. September 2009)

prinny can i really be a hero...sehr geiles game, eigentlich ein meiner lieblingsspiele. extrem schwer^^ gehört zum disgaea universum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

sagt mir nix sry =/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. September 2009)

Ich hab mir grade ausgerechnet, das es mich 198&#8364; kosten würde um alle meine mangas auf den neusten stand zu bringen. :O


----------



## Klunker (14. September 2009)

Oo echt nicht? disdaea = sehr gute strateie spiele  prinny= sehr gutes jump'n run wie die alten mario teilen *g*


----------



## Klunker (14. September 2009)

wth wie viele serien hast denn du mitlerweile Oo

ich schnuppere in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rein. kommt so in 3 wochen bei mir an..amazon braucht dismal en bissel lange^^

mhm müsste mal op fairy tail und rosario + vampire updaten. tenjo tenge vllt bisher nur band  gelesen.deathnnote feheln auchnoch 2 bäne, naja nur zum sammeln, japansicher elfeb lied fehlen auch noch ein paar bände. ok wäre auch so gute 250-300 euro^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo echt nicht? disdaea = sehr gute strateie spiele  prinny= sehr gutes jump'n run wie die alten mario teilen *g*



nä k.p nie von gehört =O naja war eh nie so der mario fan xD nur super mario smash bros für die n64 und mario kart fand ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. September 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grade ausgerechnet, das es mich 198€ kosten würde um alle meine mangas auf den neusten stand zu bringen. :O


Hält sich ja in Grenzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Klunker: Bääh, englische sprachige Mangas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (14. September 2009)

Findet ihr es nicht auch dämlich, dass es auf der-seite-die-nicht-genannt-werden-darf jetzt Doremi gibt? xD
Aber unter Upload gesagt wird, dass die dort kein Digimon usw haben wollen...find ich merkwürdig :/
Ich würd Digimon sogar nochmal gucken wollen xD


----------



## Qonix (14. September 2009)

Also ich hätte nichts gegen Digimon.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Es besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen Doremi und Digimon ...


----------



## Qonix (14. September 2009)

Na dann erzähl mal.


----------



## Klunker (15. September 2009)

digimon hat x staffeln, die müssten sich mal nonster rancher besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2009)

Apropos Monster Ranger. Hatte gestern etwas Zeit und meine Gedanken sind dann genau bei dieser Serie hängen geblieben. Wenn die Monster gestorben sind gabs da so nen Baum mit dieser Steinscheibe und alle haben geheult. Warum eigentlich? Steinplatte mit nehmen und bei der Maschine wiederbeleben. Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## tear_jerker (15. September 2009)

du kriegst den baum nicht putt der die scheibe hält. erst nach einer gewissen zeit wird das monster wieder frei gegeben.


----------



## Meriane (15. September 2009)

Das einzige woran ich mich bei monster rancher erinnern kann ist das opening ^^


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich schnuppere in
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja mal einer der behindertsten manga die ich jeh gelesen habe^^


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2009)

Ok aber das Mädchen ist ziemlich cool muss ich sagen. Bin mir noch unendschlossen wie ich den manga finden soll.^^


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2009)

WTF, was geht Naruto grade ab.. is Gaysuke jetz eigentlich irgendwie noch zu besiegen O_o



Spoiler



der Arsch hatt jetz ne Rüstung die absolut undurchdringlich und unanfassbar is >_<


----------



## SicVenom (17. September 2009)

trotzdem wäre ein spoilerbalken angebracht^^



Spoiler



denke das naruto aus wut oder einem anderen gefühl^^ eine neue fuchsform entwickelt und es dann zu einem netten kampf kommt


----------



## Meriane (17. September 2009)

naja ich bin in Naruto eh schon total zugespoilert xD
Weiß eigentlich schon Bescheid was noch passiert -.-


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> naja ich bin in Naruto eh schon total zugespoilert xD
> Weiß eigentlich schon Bescheid was noch passiert -.-


ich versteh eure spoiler problematik nicht.
ich kann ne geschichte genießen selbst wenn ich "zugespoilert" werde.

Der trick ist sich in die Geschichte und die Protagonisten hinein zu versetzen... und da die Figur nicht weis was pasiert... ist es egal was man selber weis ^_^
dazu kann nen Spoiler sogar sehr nice sein, ich weis dan oft auf dinge zu achten die ich sonst "übersehen" würde und kann so die "richtigen" Puzzeklstücke der geschichte sammeln!

Natürlich is es kacke das Ende des Plots zu erfahren, aber kleine "Häpchen" schaden nicht.
Die liefern einem nur noch mehr stoff zum grübeln und kombinieren ^^


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Hmmm kommt diese Woche eigentlich ein neues Kapitel OP oder nicht? Bin mittlerweile total verwirrt.


----------



## TheGui (17. September 2009)

ES MUSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tear_jerker (17. September 2009)

also ich habs schon, zumal am montag schon der spoiler kam^^


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2009)

Heute bekommen:

Berserk MAX 5 + 6

One Piece Yellow


----------



## Noxiel (17. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich versteh eure spoiler problematik nicht.
> ich kann ne geschichte genießen selbst wenn ich "zugespoilert" werde.



Schön wenn du das kannst, trotzdem sind die Regeln klar. Inhalte werden gespoilert, wenn sie noch nicht in Deutschland bekannt sind.


----------



## Kizna (17. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Heute bekommen:
> 
> Berserk MAX 5 + 6
> 
> One Piece Yellow



Hmmm Berserk MAX, jetzt kommst du ja langsam in die Bände die interessant werden.


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2009)

Jup, der Manga ist einfach geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch viele weiter ältere Mangas die ich mal kaufen will aber da Geld wächst ja leider nicht auf Bäumen.


Ach ja, hab die 500-Manga-Grenze geknackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Links und Texte für die Unwissenderen (so wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) in diesem Thread grundsätzlich zu verlinken und/oder zu posten wäre nett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(bekennender "One Piece" süchtelnder Fan!)


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schön wenn du das kannst, trotzdem sind die Regeln klar. Inhalte werden gespoilert, wenn sie noch nicht in Deutschland bekannt sind.


wo steht auf welchem Stand die "geduldigen" sind?
würds gern wissen, sonst kann ich ja nich wissen ob ich spoiler oder net ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wo steht auf welchem Stand die "geduldigen" sind?
> würds gern wissen, sonst kann ich ja nich wissen ob ich spoiler oder net ^^



spoiler einfach alles was eine information über [insert random manga/anime here] enthalten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> spoiler einfach alles was eine information über [insert random manga/anime here] enthalten könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hatten wir schon, und dan haben sich die "Geduldigen" beschwert das sie angst haben überhaupt nen Soiler aufzumachen.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Das neuste OP Kapitel ist drausen *freu*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> das hatten wir schon, und dan haben sich die "Geduldigen" beschwert das sie angst haben überhaupt nen Soiler aufzumachen.



dann eben den spiler mit nem namen versehen um was es geht O_o


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann eben den spiler mit nem namen versehen um was es geht O_o


also z,B.

"Luffys tod"


Spoiler



Luffy is gestorben T_T, das kann net sein xD Oda spinnt doch >_<.. oder wird er widerbelebt???




irgendwie sinfrei ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> also z,B.
> 
> "Luffys tod"
> 
> ...



ich meinte eher die serie/film über den spoiler schreibn O_o xDDD


----------



## TheGui (23. September 2009)

/Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush

und nen Neuen Manga den ich euch nur empfehlen kann!

* Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest *

Yakuza vs. Werwolf = whohoooo!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

War eigentlich noch jemand auf der Connichi?


----------



## Qonix (24. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> War eigentlich noch jemand auf der Connichi?


nächstes Jahr

@TheGui: den gibts aber nicht auf deutsch oder?


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr
> 
> @TheGui: den gibts aber nicht auf deutsch oder?


naja, meine quelle is die böse verbotene teufelseite!
ausserdem sind erst 15 chaps draußen, würd mich wundern wens den auf deutsch oder sogar hier zu kaufen gäbe!


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2009)

was haltet ihr eig von soul eater?


----------



## MasterXoX (24. September 2009)

Gibts ned auch Hentai? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gibts ned auch Hentai?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


seit kurzem schon ^^


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2009)

es gibt auch live action movies, ich liebe diese filme xD


----------



## SicVenom (24. September 2009)

oh man... ich bin so froh das ich wieder angefangen habe one piece zu lesen, aber das neue kapitel war viel zu kurz *argh*


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2009)

die normalen 18 seite oder? wenigsten ist oda weg vond en dauernden doppelseiten, ansich war es ganz cool aber sowas solte doch die ausnahme bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war das jetzt ein spoiler?


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_


TheGui schrieb:



			/Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush

und nen Neuen Manga den ich euch nur empfehlen kann!

Yakuza vs. Werwolf = whohoooo!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ui Wolf Manga´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich steh auf solche sachen ^^

Kennt einer n parr gute Vampir/Wolf Manga´s ??


wahre nice wen einer antworten wurde ^^

p.s Wolf´s Rain ausgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> es gibt auch live action movies, ich liebe diese filme xD


omg xD hab mal mitt nem kumpel "L save the World" angeschaut.. das is trash pur xD ... aber egal.. wir waren beide besoffen und konnten es nur so ertragen >_<

...sind beide große DN fans wohl gemerkt.

...war aber doch irgendwo witzig 

an einigen Stellen hab ich sogar im vorraus typische "Trash szenen" vorrausgesagt... als es 1:1 so eingetreten is hama uns schier bepisst vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathorì (25. September 2009)

Also ich schau zur Zeit Canaan, muss sagen dass ich von der Animation positiv überrascht bin, die Story - naja - eine Folge gibts ja noch ^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. September 2009)

So leute ich hab soebend mein erstes AMV fertiggestellt.
Ich hoofe es ist nicht ganz so schlecht und gefällt wenigstens ein bisschen.^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs-nEj4Lipk


----------



## TheGui (25. September 2009)

woran merkt man das ein AMV gut ist... wenn man danach lust auf den dargestellten Anime bekommt!

und auch wenn die Musik net so der Brüller war, sie hatt gepasst und ich habe jetz bock mir ma Souleater anzuschauen ^^


----------



## Skatero (25. September 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So leute ich hab soebend mein erstes AMV fertiggestellt.
> Ich hoofe es ist nicht ganz so schlecht und gefällt wenigstens ein bisschen.^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs-nEj4Lipk


Es ist ganz gut, aber irgendetwas fehlt. :S



TheGui schrieb:


> woran merkt man das ein AMV gut ist... wenn man danach lust auf den dargestellten Anime bekommt!
> 
> und auch wenn die Musik net so der Brüller war, sie hatt gepasst und ich habe jetz bock mir ma Souleater anzuschauen ^^


Soul Eater ist ja auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2009)

Ich habe mir das AMV auch mal angeschaut, also für die erste Arbeit ist es gut geworden. Klar, mit dem Debut kann man keinen Kracher erwarten, wie von langjährigen Profis aber für deinen ersten Versuch war's auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## Kangrim (25. September 2009)

Dankeschön, das klingt ja schonmal positiv^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So leute ich hab soebend mein erstes AMV fertiggestellt.
> Ich hoofe es ist nicht ganz so schlecht und gefällt wenigstens ein bisschen.^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs-nEj4Lipk


an ein paar stellen hat mMn die Musik nicht 100% in die Situation gepasst, aber ansonsten gefällts mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2009)

ganz gut

muss wohl doch mal den Manga kaufen


----------



## lokker (25. September 2009)

kennt jemand von euch vll ne seite auf der mann sich die Inuyasha Mangas auf deutsch ansehen kann? Bis jetzt habe ich nur welche auf englisch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2009)

_em ja aber es is verboten den seiten Link zu posten :/ weil es dan ein verlust fur dne entsprechenden verlag is _


----------



## Kangrim (25. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> ganz gut
> 
> muss wohl doch mal den Manga kaufen



Freut mich, das ich noch Leute für Soul Eater begeistern konnte.^^
Ich bin mal gespannt auf den Manga und ob der auch so gut wird wie der Anime (Ich hoffe aber das ende ist anders xD)


----------



## lokker (25. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _em ja aber es is verboten den seiten Link zu posten :/ weil es dan ein verlust fur dne entsprechenden verlag is _



in deutschland gibt es aber keinen verlag der die mangas auf deutsch rausbringt oder? Auf Amazon hab ich ab band 36 nur englische gesehen.

edit: gegen ne PN hät ich natürlich auch nix, muss ja nicht die ganze Welt von solchen Seiten erfahren^^


----------



## TheGui (26. September 2009)

lol xD Souleater parodie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfayUijpEeY

PS, mist ich find einfach keine querlle für Soul eater.... die links sind überal down O_o


----------



## TheGui (27. September 2009)

Nach halbem Jahr Endlich neuer Chap *Black Lagoon* draußen!


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2009)

Der Thread is liegt ja im Sterben, wird zeit zum widerbeleben.

So ich starte kleines und beliebtes Spielchen. Ich nenn jetz ma 2 Anime/manga Figuren und frage euch wer im Kampf gewinnen würde!
Nach mindestens 5 Antworten wird der Sieger gekührt und der 5te oder fals er kein bock hatt jeder danach darf das nächste Duell präsentieren!
Bitte erst neue Rivalen posten nachdem einige für die vorherigen duellanten gevotet haben!

Ich fang dan mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDITH: Pew pew und Spike gewinnt mitt 4:3*

Name: *Spike Spiegel*
Anime: *Cowboy Bebop*
TV Erscheinung: *1998 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKVJ0qUqICk...feature=related


Name: *Revy *aka *Two Hands*
Anime: *Black Lagoon*
TV Erscheinung: *2006 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt-msSvdrd8


----------



## Qonix (30. September 2009)

Harter Kampf aber am Schluss würde natürlich Spike gewinnen.


----------



## Kangrim (30. September 2009)

Ganz klar Revy. Sie ist praktisch unsterblich.^^


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

spike, schließlich ist er ein space cowboy^^


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal Noxiel warst es nicht du der auch auf die neuen bände von Rose Hip Rose gewartet hat? Hast du Band 4 schon?


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2009)

Nö ich war das nicht, die Serie sagt mir nichtmal was.

Achja und zum Kampf da oben: Wie kann man bitte erwarten, dass Spike Spiegel einen Kampf verliert...prft


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, ok dann hatte ich da wohl was falsches im Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also 3 von 5 möglichen Stimmer für Spike. Somit hat er ja gewonnen.


----------



## Kargaro (1. Oktober 2009)

!Nur lesen wer das neueste Chapter von One Piece (559) kennt!



Spoiler



Was sollte das am Ende denn heißen?  Kuma ist tot? o.O  Und wer ist dann der Samurai der Kuma genannt wird?  Können Cyborgs Teufelskräfte haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ja, warum haben dann die anderen Kumabots keine...


----------



## Kangrim (2. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Achja und zum Kampf da oben: Wie kann man bitte erwarten, dass Spike Spiegel einen Kampf verliert...prft




Naja Revy ist einfach zu gut. Sie ist einfach ohne skrupel und hat keine rücksicht auf verluste. Wenn ich mir hingegen das gepostete Vid über diesen obercoolen Spike anschaue der seine Buchstaben wie ein richtig cooler roxxor rückwärts schreibt und die ganze zeit am heulen ist, wäre mir schon klar warum er verlieren würde xD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

Spike kann nicht verlieren !!!


----------



## Kangrim (2. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Spike kann nicht verlieren !!!




Spike wird von normalen typen angeschossen. Für Revy muss mindestens ein Elitesoldat kommen um ihr eine schramme zuzufügen.^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Jugend hat einfach keine Ahnung mehr was gute Animes sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

Spike gewinnt gegen mutierte Speisereste aus einem längst vergessenen Kühlschrank also gewinnt er auch gegen so ne Tussi (ja ich weiß das war ein hummer aber egal)


----------



## Kangrim (2. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die Jugend hat einfach keine Ahnung mehr was gute Animes sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenn auch alte Animes. Da sind auch viele gute dabei.
Aber ich bin nicht so verkorkst zu sagen das alles was neu ist sofort das schlechtere ist.^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> !Nur lesen wer das neueste Chapter von One Piece (559) kennt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antwort darauf.. auch nid lesen wenn ihr nid one piece auf englisch lest und bei 559 seit



Spoiler



denke vegapunk hat ihn verändert das der originale kuma tot ist und sich nur noch teilweise selber steuern kann.. das würde zumindest sein handeln gegen ruffy und co erklären wiso er sie nicht gekillt hat.
Bin ich mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher .. wurde ja auch nirgends geschrieben bisher ganz genau. 
und ja waffen können auch teufelsfrüche haben .. (kanonenhund z.b. in alabasta und das elefanten schwert in enies lobby)




p.s. @ das duell .. revy gewinnt .. sie hatt titten .. in animes gewinnen immer frauen ! oder lolis die nuklear waffen im körper haben oder 2mio unsichtbare tentakel oder den schlüssel zur rettung der menscheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kenne keinen sinnvollen anime in der ein mann gegen eine frau gewinnt ..

LOLIZ > Frauen > Dämonen Männer + Sayajin + Shinigami + Andere bling bling männer > rest  meistens ..


----------



## Kangrim (2. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich kenne keinen sinnvollen anime in der ein mann gegen eine frau gewinnt ..




In Fullmetal Alchemist gewinnt Edward Elric gegen 



Spoiler



Lust und den Humunkuli der aus seiner Mutter entstanden ist.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2009)

mag elric gar nid ^^ darum hab ich die sendung auch nie geschaut aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts demfall einen^^
najo aber er ist ja auch hauptdarsteller da muss er ja gewinnen ansich..


----------



## Kangrim (2. Oktober 2009)

Ash gewinnt auch immer gegen jessi aus team rocket xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2009)

......
aber rocco nie gegen die krankenschwester oder die polizistin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist misty viel zu pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ......
> aber rocco nie gegen die krankenschwester oder die polizistin


mit denen würd er aber gern in nahkampf gehn :>


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2009)

noch ein Beispiel wo Mann über Frau siegt:

Vision of Escaflowne (naja, so halb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Dragonball Z, als sie gegen C18 kämpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (oder Son Goku gegen Chichi, bumm, aus dem Ring und dann heiraten)


Was findet ihr eigentlich die lustigste Szene von Dragonball.

Also ich fand den Filler aus Dragonball Z also Son Goku und Picollo Auto fahren lernen einfach super. Ich lag am Boden vor lachen.


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2009)

Da ich auf durchgeknallte weiber stehe geht meine Stimme an die gute two hands

Somit 4 : 3 für den alten Haudegen.

will jemand das nächste Duell präsentieren oder soll nomal ich?

zu OP, viele offene Fragen.. aber zumindest is jetz sicher wer jetz doch endlich der nächste nakama wird!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2009)

vlt nicht die lustigste aber eine meiner lieblings szenen in dragonball war als sich goku in nen affen verwandelt und sie ihm dann den schwanz abhacken xD *ghihihi*

und natürlich das 2h lange aufladen gegen freezer und der bemerkts nicht .. neeeein eine so grosse kugel wie der planet ist da oben aber freezer redet in ruhe weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und dragonball c18 ist ein cyborg aka roboter
und chichi ist uach nen halber mann xD die geilsten da sind immer noch bulma (die am anfang) und die coole tussi die sich verwandeln konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lieb nett putzt .. bäm ich kill euch alle* SHIZO!!!

@the gui meinst DIE nächste nakama von ruffy? nicht der .. also bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



next duell kannst gerne machen wenn was gutes im kopf hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @the gui meinst DIE nächste nakama von ruffy? nicht der .. also bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pssssssssssst...denk doch an die "Geduldigen" 

und jo das 2h gelaber 1min kämpfen war irgendwie lustig ^^

aber zum glück haben die in DB kai (hm is das richtig geschrieben?) ja die ganzen filler sachen wechgelassen ^^


----------



## Meriane (2. Oktober 2009)

"die" nächste nakama?  nicht zufällig 



Spoiler



Boa Hancock


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> "die" nächste nakama?  nicht zufällig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schon seit Monaten spekuliert und jetz sogut wie 100% sicher


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2009)

und in ca 200 hentais ausgeführt .. *hust*

war so klar denn so verliebt wie die ruffy immer anschaut .. und ruffy nimmt ja eh jeden auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 siehe lyssop, chopper .. welcher pirat würde sonst sowas aufnehmen?
ausserdem ist das schon seit ihrer abreise von der schlangen insel klar .. (da wo der anime atm ist)

wo die deutschen wieder hinterher hüpfen weis ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und is mir auch egal^^
auf japanisch klingts immer am geilsten und englisch ist nur weil ich kein japanisch kann :< oder nur das übliche .. (bruder/alles was mit s.. zu tun hat/ und diese paar hallo danke bitte / will was zum trinken) nur reicht das nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> schon seit Monaten spekuliert und jetz sogut wie 100% sicher


 Ich dachte sogar zuerst sie wäre seine Mutter ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2009)

ja klar .. ruffy geschätzt 14-18
sie geschätzt : 18-26

wird schwer das es die mutter ist .. zumal das seit one piece 1 klar ist wer seine mutter ist ..^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja klar .. ruffy geschätzt 14-18
> sie geschätzt : 18-26
> 
> wird schwer das es die mutter ist .. zumal das seit one piece 1 klar ist wer seine mutter ist ..^^



wer den? =O


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2009)

antwort darauf! EVENTUELL neues das ihr noch nicht wisst aka spoiler



Spoiler



hebime -saan
oder umgangssprachlich : the snake princess boa hancock

und ruffys mutter ist so ne no name tussi aus der ersten folgen .. 
und sein vather ist D dragon

Beziehungen: 
Monkey D. Garp zu Monkey D. Ruffy -> Großvater 
Monkey D. Dragon zu Monkey D. Ruffy -> Vater

Ace hingegen ist kein "dragon" sondern der son von Gold D. Roger

Portgas D. Rouge zu Portgas D. Ace 	-> 	Mutter
Gol D. Roger zu Portgas D. Ace 	-> 	Vater


weis eigentlich jeder der nen one piece lol alle folgen gesehen hat typ ist


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab grad Spoiler vom neuen Manga gesehen 

Uh Whitebeard mit 43 Piratenbanden + einem Samurai der Meere (Hancock)+ Ruffy vs Weltregierung und Marine :<

Irgendwie frag ich mich wie das ausgehen soll und danach weitergehen soll, ich denk die befreien Ace, nehmen hancok mit und flüchten mit Whitebeard und suchen dann den Rest der Strohutbande :< aber das Problem ist ja, die sind im moment nichtmal mehr alle auf der Grandline

ICH WILL JETZ DIE NÄCHSTEN 10 BÄNDE, ICH HALT DAS NICHT AUS!!! 

ey fear, zeig mir mal bitteschön wo in Band 1 ruffys mutter erwähnt wird.... soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde ruffy von Dragon zur Aufsicht an Garp gegeben und der hat ihn zusammen mit Ace bei dem mysteriösen Dadan abgeliefert...

und was ist ein/e nakama? ist das japanisch für Mitstreiter or what 

fear trans mal horde btw

bei mir geht der spoilerbalken btw nicht....


----------



## Medmius (3. Oktober 2009)

Thoor packe deine Sachen bitte in einen Spoilerbalken. Gibt noch viele Leute, die das noch nicht wissen und auch noch nicht wissen möchten.


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin langsam für ein Verbot hier auch in Spoiler-Balken zu schreiben was noch nicht in deutsch passiert ist, da es immer wieder Leute gibt die sich nicht daran halten.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2009)

ich schreibs ja oft im spoiler. . und oh noes ist ja nicht so das man die englischen lesen könnte .. hmm ne

@heavens du bob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte hab das irgendwo gelesen najo egal .. hebime-saan ist sicher nicht seine mutter. .. die zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann wärs ja inzest wenn sie ihren eigenen sohn liebt ...

nakama = mitglied einer piraten truppe aka kolege
und ne ich trans nicht horde .. 
Gnome > all und so

p.s. und ja alles in diesem text ist zumindest im anime schon vorgekommen .. hoffe mal deutsche version zum lesen ist nicht noch weiter zurück


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja klar .. ruffy geschätzt 14-18
> sie geschätzt : 18-26


wie alt sie ist weis man genau... binnur grade zu faul das zu suchen xD

und ruffy wird inzwischen 18 sein... angefangen hatt die storry ja als er noch u18 war.
Und das sie inzwischen erwachsen geworden sind hatt man ja grade an Nami gut beobachten können ^^

erstes auftreten Körbchen Größe A ... inzwischen *DD *xD

Nicht lesen wenn du nicht weis was Impel Down und Amazone Lilly ist!


Spoiler



Da die jetzt offen gegen die weltregierug an Luffys seite Kämpft dürfte zimlich sicher sein das sie ihren Tietel verliert.

und somit fällt das größte Argument der "boa is nicht nächster nakama schreier" flach!

Die ja immer behauptet haben "sie kommt nicht mit mit Luffy da sie sonst den Tietel und den damit verbundenen "schutz" der Insel verlieren würde!"

mich freuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich warte schon gespannt auf die ersten Kinder!


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

OK, sjetz ma nen Kampf zwischen 2 unsterblichen ^_^

Name: *Alucard*
Anime: *Hellsing*
TV Erscheinung: *2001 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ5OMxs1OC0




Name: *Casshern *
Anime: *Casshern Sins*
TV Erscheinung: *2008 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFdirpO6YKQ


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2009)

Was für eine Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alucard


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2009)

Was ist in OP eig das höchst Kopfgeld?

Ruff hat ja eins von 300'000'000
Kid hat eins von 340'000'000 genau wie Flamingo
Laut Odas Aussage ist Dragon der meistgesuchte Schwerverbrecher, ich denk mal das wird so bei 750'000'000 angesiedelt sein, das von Whitebeard bei 400'000'000, das von Shanks bei 450'000'000 und das von Gol D. Roger war bei denk ich mal > 800'000'00 da er die wahre Geschichte kannte (Vermutung von mir ) welche die Weltregierung zerstört hätte...

Und nein das ist kein Spoiler, kam alles im Manga schon :<

Ach ja: Ruffy ist jetzt 18 laut Aussage von Oda

Wenns interessiert :
www.opwiki.de, dort stehen alle Geburtsdaten....


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ruff hat ja eins von 300'000'000
> Kid hat eins von 340'000'000 genau wie Flamingo
> Laut Odas Aussage ist Dragon der meistgesuchte Schwerverbrecher, ich denk mal das wird so bei 750'000'000 angesiedelt sein, das von Whitebeard bei 400'000'000, das von Shanks bei 450'000'000 und das von Gol D. Roger war bei denk ich mal > 800'000'00 da er die wahre Geschichte kannte (Vermutung von mir ) welche die Weltregierung zerstört hätte...


naja Kopfgeld =/= Power

aber denke das es Kopfgälder jenseits von 1.000.000.000 gibt!

wenn 300 Mio ein Kopfgeld für "Anfänger" ist... dan wird das von Dragon und Whitebeard siche rnicht "nur" doppelt so hoch sein!

East Blue lagen die Kopfgälder bei mehreren tausend -> Grand Line bei mehreren Millionen -> und neue Welt sicher mehrere Milliarden!

PS: du hast net gevotet!


----------



## Kangrim (3. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich gewinnt Alucard.
Alles andere wäre unrealistisch xD


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

http://kawaii-radio.net/page/listen

xD wiso stoße ich jetz erst drauf!

ps, wiso sollte alucard gewinnen?

Casshern hats auch drauf!
...nur, Casshern würde warscheinlich ne totalzerfetzung wie alucard sie schon oft abbekommen hatt net überleben ^^


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: du hast net gevotet!


Ich denk mal Hellsing weil der so pöse ausschaut, kennen tu ich keinen n_n

ja aber ich meine die 7 samurai sind ja ex piraten mit denen die regierung nicht mehr klarkam... :/ und ich mein abgesehen von kid und ruffy hat keiner der supernovae kopfgelder jenseits von 200'000'000... und nach der sache die ruffy jetzt abliefert ist sein kopfgeld danach sicher jenseits von 400'000'000 denk ich mal :<


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich denk mal Hellsing weil der so pöse ausschaut, kennen tu ich keinen n_n


hab unter jedem bild nen youtubelink, für leute die was verpast haben ^^

und zu den kopfgeldern... grade bei den samurai kann man von Kopfgeld nicht auf Power schließen.

und Luffy ist nen Witz im vergelich zu Whitebeard!

Luffy hatt ohne dem einsatz von haki 0 chancen gegen Logia nutzer... die 2 großen (Enel/Crok) die er besiegt hatt, hatten nunmal gravierende schäwchen die er ausgenutzt hatt!

Jemand wie die Admiräle... ja selbst Smoker sind für ihn enfach zu stark! (noch!)

den da kommt wider unsere schöne *...* ins spiel ^^

sie wird nichnur seine Kinder gebähren sondern ihm auch beibringen sein mächtiges Königshaki zu kontrolieren, was ihm erlauben wird Logianutzern Physischen Schaden zuzufügen!


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler



ICh glaube nicht das hancock mit ruffy was haben wird, das passt ncht, da wäre sanji ja dauerversteinert^^ aber überleg mal, wenn ruffy sein haki kontrolliert, was er sicher bald kann, ist er unbesiegbar, dann haben auch die admiräle keine chance... was hat Whitebeard eigentlich für ne Power? Laut opwiki ne "lösefrucht" aber das kann ich mir nich vorstellen :< ich glaub der hat mehr so ne power mit der er die tektonischen platten verschieben kann oder so... jedenfalls musser abartig stark sein, selbst senghok benässt sich fast....was kann eigentlich senghok ausser den dicken markieren?:<


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

SPoiler


Spoiler



Whitebeard kann Erdbeben(Land/Luft/Wasser) verursachen! er hatt gleich zu beginn 2  400m hohe wellen erzeugt die beinahe die gesammte Marinearmee vernichtet haben Laut Sengoku ist er der STärkste man der Welt und hätte die Macht den Planeten zu zerstören!
und Sengoku muss ebenfalls abartig stark sein wenn Oda ihn nach Songoku benennt


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

Heyho, mal eine Frage an die Experten hier^^

Ich suche einen Anime, bei dem ich mich nur noch an eine Sache erinnere: Ein fetter (böser) Clown hüpft herum und ich glaube er hat auch mit irgendwas geschossen.
Es ist nicht der aus der einen Cowboy Bebop Folge.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> SPoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich denk halt das Senghok einiges drauf hat da er früher Admiral war und selbst Flamingo Angst vor ihm hat.... Aber Whitebeard ist einfach der geilste Char neben Ace und Zorro in One Piece.... So herrlich als er zum Magmatypen meint :"willst du nicht ein paar geburtstagskerzen anzünden du Bengel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ist whitebeard eigentlich ein riese?:< Ich glaub irgendwie schon.... weil so gross ist kein Mensch.... und was mir persönlich augefallen ist, ist dass die 7 Samurai auch überdimensional gross sind, zumindest bei der aktuellen versammlung.... selbst flamingo der ein normaler mensch ist, ist ca 3 meter gross cO weiss wer etwas über den vizeadmiral "john giant"? ich würd mir irgendwie wünschen das sich luffy endlich son umhang anzieht wie whitebeard und co ihn tragen, würde ihn massiv imposanter aussehen lassen und auch passen :<


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2009)

also boa ist ja hmm
ihr bein ist so gross wie ruffy komplett .. 



Spoiler



nunja der stärkste hmm ich weis nicht whitebeard ist sicher cool und so .. aber denkt dran ,, es ist ein anime und ruffy ist und bleibt die hauptfigur .. denke mal das er irgendwann noch besser wird ..
nur schon die 40meter grosse faust find ich hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





najo ich warte ungeduldig auf next folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (5. Oktober 2009)

Was glaubt ihr, wie alt ist Whitebeard?

So wie der redet (zB zu dem Admiral "Bengel" sagen) würde ich ihn schon auf über 70 Jahre schätzen...


----------



## Qonix (5. Oktober 2009)

Tenjo Tenge ist doch mit Band 20 noch nicht fertig oder? Weiss das wer?


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2009)

Na ja das ruffy piratenkönig und so wird ist ehklar

Ich denk btw es ist klar was das One piece ist oder? 



Spoiler



Es ist die wahre Geschichte: Vor 800 Jahren regierten 2 grosse Reiche, die heutige WR und die Famillie der "D"'s. Die "Monkeys" waren das Königshaus während andere "Häuser" wie Hagwar, Portgas, Gol und all die anderen mehr "Diener" und Beratet waren. Das 2. Reich (Weltregierung heute) wollte die ganze Welt beherrschen und hat mit den anderen Krieg angefangen. Während die Monkeys mit Gnade und Herz regiert haben, hat die "WR" mit Angst und Schrecken geherrscht und im Krieg gegen das 2. Reich die schlimmsten nur erdenklichen Verbrechen begangen. Die Monkeys und alle "D"s waren aber unglaublich stark und hatten ausserdem Waffen wie Pluton in der Hinterhand. Weil sie aber von Blackbeards Famillie verraten wurden, verloren sie den Krieg und wurden alle bis auf einige Ausnahmen getötet. Das alles hat wohl Gol D Roger rausgefunden, denn er sagt ja "Ihr wollt meinen Schatz? Sucht ihn doch, irgendwo hab ich den grössten Schatz der Welt versteckt", mit "Schatz" ist hier wohl "Wissen" gemeint, ich könnte mit auch vorstellen dass damit Ace gemeint ist, sein Sohn der sein Vermächtnis fortführen soll und die Weltregierung stürzen soll da er nicht die Kraft oder den Mut dazu hatte...



Na ja irgendwie so :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja das ruffy piratenkönig und so wird ist ehklar
> 
> Ich denk btw es ist klar was das One piece ist oder?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ist ace so stark das er weltregierung stürzen könnte? O_o der kann doch nurn bisschen mitm feuer schießen


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler



Ace ist NOCH nicht so stark, aber Whitebeard, der stärkste mann der welt hat ihn in seine crew geholt um ihn zum piratenkönig zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach 2 Wochen als Pirat hatte er ein Angebot von der Weltregierung als Samurai tätig zu werden :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

ok danke für die info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2009)

ace ballert aber mit feuer .. der ist kein weltfuzzi ^^
und das die regierungstypen alles schwächlinge sind erkennt man ja in enies lobby an dem typ^^

najo ich red nid gern über zeugs das nicht wirklich passiert oder auch nie passieren wird .. 
i freu mich aufs battle (auch wenn es ansich klar ist wer gewinnen sollte^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2009)

bin jetzt bei folge 416 und ich muss sagen scheiß scheiß scheiße mir ziehts vor spannung die schuhe aus


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2009)

das OP exestiert nicht als "Wissen" oder "Gold"

es ist eine metapher für *unendliche Freiheit *

Und Gold.R. hatt alleine durch die aussicht auf einen gigantischen "Schatz" erst das Piratenzeitalter erschaffen!
...Ruffys Ziel ist es Piratenkönig zu werden und wer Piratenkönig ist dem gehört das *OP*

Ruffys Lebenstraum ist nunmal...* unendliche Freiheit!* also eben das *OP *^_^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2009)

jap exakt so seh ich das auch!


----------



## Qonix (5. Oktober 2009)

und einen riesen Haufen Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> und einen riesen Haufen Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gold ist wertlos


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> gold ist wertlos



sag das dem typ von der bank^^


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> gold ist wertlos


 
sag das Nami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



Senghok muss etrem stark sein, Whitebeard nennt ihn im selben Kontext wie Roger,sich und Garp. Außerdem sah er früher toal cool aus^^





Spoiler



Apropos Größe: Die ist in OP überhaut absolut unlogisch, Whitebeard, Blackbeard und seine Bande, Kuma oder Moria. Sogar "normale" Leute sind in OP manchmal total riesig Oo


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2009)

Nein nein nein! Das one Piece muss was handfestes sein wie eine art buch oder so, Oda hat gesagt, es ist KEIN Gold aber auch nichts wie freundschaft sondern etwas was man anfassen kann :/ Von daher könnt ich mir ein buch mit der wahrheit wie oben genannt vorstellen, oder der plan zu einer 3. waffe wie pluton oder so :<


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein nein nein! Das one Piece muss was handfestes sein wie eine art buch oder so, Oda hat gesagt, es ist KEIN Gold aber auch nichts wie freundschaft sondern etwas was man anfassen kann :/ Von daher könnt ich mir ein buch mit der wahrheit wie oben genannt vorstellen, oder der plan zu einer 3. waffe wie pluton oder so :<




Ich bleibe bei meiner Ansicht das ,dass One Piece ein Goldschatz ist ;D


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein nein nein! Das one Piece muss was handfestes sein wie eine art buch oder so, Oda hat gesagt, es ist KEIN Gold aber auch nichts wie freundschaft sondern etwas was man anfassen kann :/ Von daher könnt ich mir ein buch mit der wahrheit wie oben genannt vorstellen, oder der plan zu einer 3. waffe wie pluton oder so :<


dan is das nen Zettel auf dem steht [GZ nigga] !


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> dan is das nen Zettel auf dem steht [GZ nigga] !



ich stell mir grad bildlich vor wie luffy und die crew nach ner tödlichen schlacht endlich die truhe gefunden haben wo das OP drin ist sie die truhe aufmachen und dann luffy nen zettel rausnimmt auf dem das steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die werden so angepisst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Oktober 2009)

ist es normal das ich bei OP folge 418 meinen schädel mit wachsender begeisterung auf die tischplatte hauen möchte und dabei volldepp rufen will


----------



## eimer07 (6. Oktober 2009)

hiho,

ich les hier zwar nicht oft mit bin aber trotzdem ein großer anime-fan. 
Da wollt ich mal fragen ob ihr eine Seite kennt, auf der sozusagen alle News in Sachen Animes stehen. 
Z.B. neue Serien die in Japan beginnen usw, quasi so ein art Buffed für Animes^^(also keine Streams oder sonstige, nicht so legale Seiten) 

Ich hab gehört es soll ja demnächst Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen laufen, da möchte ich mich etwas genauer drüber informieren.

danke schon mal im voraus


hat sich erledigt: die Seite wird sowieso jeder kennen, und ich denke mal ise ist nich illegal da es ja nur news sind und keine Streams
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2009)

hier noch eine wo es auch ein Magazin gibt

AnimaniA


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage:

Ist Ruffys Gear 1 sein normales Zustand? Das meitne letztens ein Kumpel und das will ich nicht akzeptieren^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. Oktober 2009)

PANDAMAN > all


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ist Ruffys Gear 1 sein normales Zustand? Das meitne letztens ein Kumpel und das will ich nicht akzeptieren^^


jop es gibt eig kein 1. man kann also shcon den normalzustand als gear 1 bezeichnen

Gear 2 is der übertriebene blutdruck

und 3 bläst er sich einen

aber Affropower > all



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist das ein Spoiler.... *grübel*


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist das ein Spoiler.... *grübel*


nich dein Ernst?
hm da gear 3 schon auf RTL2 zu sehen ist und Affropower aus nem filler kommt hoffe ich das war kein ernst xD


----------



## Noxiel (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Gott, jetzt kann ich schon keinen Beitrag schreiben ohne das jeder gleich glaubt ich wolle moderieren....*seufz*....grausame Welt.


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie findet ihr Elfen Lied Band 4?


----------



## Medmius (6. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> nich dein Ernst?
> hm da gear 3 schon auf RTL2 zu sehen ist und Affropower aus nem filler kommt hoffe ich das war kein ernst xD



Affropower ist aus einem Filler? Bitte was?

Den Affro hatte Ruffy als er gegen Foxy gekämpft hat. Das war nach Skypia und kommt im Manga vor.


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Affropower ist aus einem Filler? Bitte was?
> 
> Den Affro hatte Ruffy als er gegen Foxy gekämpft hat. Das war nach Skypia und kommt im Manga vor.


echt, hab die Foxy geschichte immer für den bessten filler ever gehallten... hm stand malö in irgend einer umfrage zu guten/schlechten fillern drinne xD

und da ich den manga erst ab Water 7 gelesen hab wuste cih das jetz net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Es gab schon Filler bei Foxy. Der Wettbewerb mit den Rollschuhen zum Beispiel.


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mein Gott, jetzt kann ich schon keinen Beitrag schreiben ohne das jeder gleich glaubt ich wolle moderieren....*seufz*....grausame Welt.


Das Leben is eins der härtesten ^^

zu elfenlied.

is einfach nur ein trauriges ende :_(


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Was denn für ein Ende?


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es gab schon Filler bei Foxy. Der Wettbewerb mit den Rollschuhen zum Beispiel.




Jip, die Foxy Arc ist im Manga enthalten, aber im Anime wurde noch ein Battle (Oder anstatt? Ich weiß net) vorm Kombat eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange wisst ihr schon, dass Soul Eater auf deutsch erscheint? (Manga)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie lange wisst ihr schon, dass Soul Eater auf deutsch erscheint? (Manga)


jo wissen wir also ich freu mich drauf :>

wann erscheint der nächste OP band?


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2009)

23 Oktober


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

kewl ein feiertag >.>


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kewl ein feiertag >.>



Wußte garnicht das du Monarchist bist und Chulalongkorn Tag feierst? Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

? nein es ist ein feiertag WEIL ein neuer Op band erscheint >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ? nein es ist ein feiertag WEIL ein neuer Op band erscheint >.<


entweder hast du den witz nicht verstanden oder ich hab mir einen eingebildet ;S


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> entweder hast du den witz nicht verstanden oder ich hab mir einen eingebildet ;S


ok jetzt bin ich vollkmmen verwirrt klärt mich auf!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok jetzt bin ich vollkmmen verwirrt klärt mich auf!


ich mutmaße, dass noxiel wusste, was du meinst.


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2009)

hab gestern mit claymore lesen angefangen,,, wtf die storry fängt so lahm an.. dreht aber heftig auf xD

bin jetz Capitel 83 und kann einfach net aufhören xD

noch nie so krank pervertierte Gegner gesehen wie in dem Manga O_o

...Naja muss Aion halt warten bis ich durch bin >_<


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2009)

Kauf sie dir und nicht im i-net lesen.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2009)

Denn immer daran denken, Leser der Seite-welche-nicht-genannt-werden-darf haben kleine Pimmel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie lange wisst ihr schon, dass Soul Eater auf deutsch erscheint? (Manga)




Schon ziemlich lange, aber Amazon bekommt es irgendwie nicht gerallt, 
das es schon diesen monat rauskommt und nur 2,95&#8364; kostet. -.-


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Denn immer daran denken, Leser der Seite-welche-nicht-genannt-werden-darf haben kleine Pimmel!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meld dich mal wegen Offtopic und flame! NOT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, am 23. Oktober erscheint der neue One Piece band, weiss schon wer bis welches Kapitel der geht?


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Denn immer daran denken, Leser der Seite-welche-nicht-genannt-werden-darf haben kleine Pimmel!


mimimi... sorry ich hab weder die *Kohle *noch die die *Geduld *die zumindest in deutschland hinterherhinkenden Mangas zu kaufen.

hab vor ner weile ma 2 OP bände gekauft (war grad das Water 7 arc) fands auch nett die in der hand zu hallten und auf dem Sofa sitzend zu lesen
... aber die waren innerhalb von wenigen Minuten ausgelesen und gammeln seit dem eig nur im Schrank rum.

bin nun mal Pragmatisch veranlagt und das onlinelesen is nunmal der billigste und bequemste weg in die Geschichten abzutauchen (die aktualität nicht zvergessen!)

naja, bissel nen schlechtes gewissen hab ich auch ( auch wenn ich nur durch euch daran errinert werde )...aber das verfliegt sehr schnell 

naja bin dan mal dafür sorgen das mein Pimmel "klein" bleibt, aber zumindest weis ich das Ruffy und ..... und vor allem Naruto!..... auch und .....!


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich lese gerade die One Piece Nippon Novel zu Story in Rogue Town und muss sagen ich bin entäuscht. Dachte da würden noch ein paar mehr Details bekannt werden oder sonstiges. Aber nein, das hätte ich auch selber schreiben können. Den Manga anschauen, schreiben was man sieht und dann einfach noch die Sprechblasen abschreiben. Gääääähn.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich lese gerade die One Piece Nippon Novel zu Story in Rogue Town und muss sagen ich bin entäuscht.


is es überhaupt von Oda selbst? oder im stiel vieler filler.


----------



## Medmius (9. Oktober 2009)

One Piece Spekulationen bezogen auf Kapitel 560, nicht lesen, wenn ihr nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand von Japan seid;



Spoiler



Ich habe mir folgendes überlegt; Da sich am ende des Kapitels Falkenauge vor Ruffy stellt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich plötzlich die gesamte Crew von Ruffy auf der Marinehauptbasis wiederfinden und sich plötzlich Zorro zwischen Ruffy und Falkenauge stellt. Wie wäre das möglich? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Kuma, als er die Strohhutbande auf der Sabaody Archipel verteilt hat, es so eingestellt hat, dass sie nach ca. einer Woche wieder zusammenfinden. Da er zu dieser Zeit noch kein vollständiger Cyborg war und eigene Entscheidungen treffen konnte hätte er es mit seiner Tatzen-Frucht so einstellen können(Wie gesagt, alles nur Spekulationen). Da er früher ein Kamerad von Ivankov und Dragon war, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er noch eine Beziehung zu denen hatte. Er würde nicht einfach die gesamte Crew seines alten Kameraden so auseinandernehmen (Er hat z.b. Lysop, Nami und Franky immerhin an die Orte geschickt, an denen sie sich gut zurechtfinden und vielleicht auch ihre Fähigkeiten verbessern können.). Und mit seiner Aussage: "Wir werden uns nicht wiedersehen", hätte er vielleicht sagen wollen, dass sie sich sehr wohl wiedersehen, jedoch nicht mehr als bekannte, da er sich schon bewusst war, dass er seine Erinnerungen und seine Persönlichkeit verliert.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Theorie?


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is es überhaupt von Oda selbst? oder im stiel vieler filler.


nö, nur die Zeichnungen

und es sind wie geschrieben keine Filler sondern einfach nur der Manga in Text


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> nö, nur die Zeichnungen
> 
> und es sind wie geschrieben keine Filler sondern einfach nur der Manga in Text


k jetz bin cih komplett verwirrtt, aber egal ^^

zu Medmius... ich würds mir wünschen ^^ hatte genau das selbe Bild im Kopf als sich dingens vor Ruffy gestellt hatt und da muss Dingensbumms einfach einschreiten!... wo auch immer er herkommt xD


----------



## Badwitch22 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin großer Fan vom Film Mononoke ;D


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2009)

OK, da schon lange kein vote mehr gekommen is (hm.. juckts überhaupt noch wen ) hier ma das Ergebnis

4:0 für Alucard.

Und hier das nächste Match

Name: *Clare*
Anime: *Claymore*
TV Erscheinen: *2007 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPh0D2U0kos...feature=related


Name: *Afro*
Anime: *Afro Samurai*
TV Erscheinen: *2007 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwC7_8PEhpU


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2009)

Na das ist einfach.

Afro natürlich. Er trägt ja immerhin das Nr. 1 Stirnband, dass er sich schon 2 mal erobert hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

ich sag auch afro...der typ ist ein meister des schwertkampfes und sau cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Und hier mal ein Foto von ein paar meiner Errungenschaften die andere Fans dieser Serie sehr neidische machen dürfte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na wenn du Afro magst sollte dir das gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal Bestätigung wesshalb ich Afro gewählt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

holy burning dicks from hell O_o sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

hm, keiner der versucht objektiv zu urteilen? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

afro samurai r0xx0rt die mit seinem schwert (die andere kenn ich gar nicht ) objektiv genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> afro samurai r0xx0rt die mit seinem schwert (die andere kenn ich gar nicht ) objektiv genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo für jemand der nur eine seite kennt ^^

hm sind die yourtubelinks net info genug. werd wohl bei den nächsten duellen noch kuzbeschreibung und skills beifügen ^^

ich persönlich finde Afro cooler, aber denke das er im kampf der deutlich unterlegene wär.

Clare, führt ein zweihandschwert mitt einer Hand, kann Wunden heilen und abgetrente Körperteile wider "ansetzen und anwachsen lassen" sowie übermenschliche Kräfte freisetzen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Clare, führt ein zweihandschwert mitt einer Hand, kann Wunden heilen und abgetrente Körperteile wider "ansetzen und anwachsen lassen" sowie übermenschliche Kräfte freisetzen.



oh....das is dann wohl doch was anderes :x


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Meine Stimme geht an Clare.
Obwohl ich Afro eigentlich cooler finde, denke ich mal, dass Clare in einem Kampf gewinnen würde.
TheGui sagte ja eigentlich warum.


----------



## Medmius (11. Oktober 2009)

Auch ich gebe meine Stimme an Clare, weil ich denke, dass Afro in punkto Kraft unterlegen ist. Und weil ich ein Gentleman bin.


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

Ach was, Clare hat kein wirkliches durchhaltevermögen und einfach so kann sie sich abgetrennte Körperteile auch nicht wieder anheften. Wenn schon objektiv betrachten dann aber richtig. Ausserdem ist das Schwert von Afro deutlich schärfer, denn es gibt nichts schärferes als ein Katana. Dazu hat Afro deutlich die bessere Technik und Abwehr.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach was, Clare hat kein wirkliches durchhaltevermögen und einfach so kann sie sich abgetrennte Körperteile auch nicht wieder anheften. Wenn schon objektiv betrachten dann aber richtig. Ausserdem ist das Schwert von Afro deutlich schärfer, denn es gibt nichts schärferes als ein Katana. Dazu hat Afro deutlich die bessere Technik und Abwehr.


problem wirds wenn clair ine halb erwachte freakform kommt.

ich mein.. was will Afro gegen nen Rasenmäher auf Koks machen xD

aber wen Afro es schafft Clair zu köpfen dan wär sense :/


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

hehe

aber der entscheidende Vorteil ist doch ganz klar

AFRO POWER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

schon Afropower is enorm!
aber
wahnsinnige alte is auch net übel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

Einmal mit dem Katana wedeln und alles ist ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

der AFRO gewinnt warum?

weiler Afro trägt ganz klar den AFROPOWER > ALL


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

hm aber Clair hat Brüste!

Afropower vs. Titten

das is hard man!


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

Nö, die Brüste sind zu klein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier wäre was anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Kampfkraft steigt direkt proportional zur Körbchengröße is ja eh klar


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> schon Afropower is enorm!
> aber
> wahnsinnige alte is auch net übel
> 
> ...




Das Bild überzeugt mich "Claymore anfangen zu les*


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

mich überzeugt das bild des manga Gekkoh


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das Bild überzeugt mich "Claymore anfangen zu les*


freut mich das meine lowskilled Paintarbeit jemand zu Claymore bringt ^^

ABER sei gesagt, am anfang is die storry net so berauschend und regt ncih besonders zum weiterlesen an, ab Szene (Chapter) 12 fängt erst der spaß an!
und steigert sich mitt jedem kapitel weiter bis man unwiderruflich süchtig wird ^^

is manchmal auch verwirrend da Rückblenden und szenen die in der vergangenheit spielen nicht auf anhieb zu erkennen sind ^^

und ne nette unverhersehbare wendung hats au die die sicht auf die geschehnisse komplett ändert!

mal davon abgesehen das die gegner abartig krank aussehen :> 

deshalb stell dich auf abgetrente und in stücke gehakte Körper ein!


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Oktober 2009)

Okay ich les doch kein Claymore, der Zeichenstil geht mir richtig auf den Sack ;D

Hat jemand Vorschläge was ich lesen kann? Hab One Piece und HunterxHunter bis zum Anschlag und will mir kein Bleach antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay ich les doch kein Claymore, der Zeichenstil geht mir richtig auf den Sack ;D


was kann dir daran auf den sack gehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde den Stil plöd, net die Zeichnungen an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Finde die Personen sehen alle gleich aus, halt so seelenlos


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich finde den Stil plöd, net die Zeichnungen an sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weis, das hatt auch mcih gestört und bis auf die frisur kann man die net ausseinander hallten ^^

zumindest bei den Claymores is der seelenlose ausdruck gewollt... halt durch ^^ es lohnt sich


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

@TheGui: keine Spoilerbilder

@Liang: gerade bei den Claymres soll das so sein da sie keinen Menschen mehr sind und somit keine Seele mehr haben


und zum Thema was soll ich lesen:

geh in den nächsten Comic laden und kauf dir was


Also echt mal. Wieviele hier doch im Anime und Manga-Fan-Fred herumlungern und noch nicht mal wirklich Animes und Mangas zu Hause haben. Und sowas nennt sich fan. Pah. Und dann wieder rummaulen wenn gewissen Serien nie auf deutsch erscheinen und anderen Serien abgebrochen werden.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @TheGui: keine Spoilerbilder


OMG wasn nen spoiler 111111drölf!

bis man die Bilder das erste mal im Mange zu gesicht bekommt weis man nichmal wen oder was sie darstellen ^^

und zum thema kaufen hab ich mich schon ausgeaschüttet.

würde ich mir alles kaufen was ich lesen will... würde ich heute nur über OP und das was auf *RTL2 *läuft mittreden können!

und der Gedanke schmeckt mir nicht, da bleib ich doch lieber beim Wirtschaftsfeindlichen Onlinelesen ... buhuhu!


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

kein Geld ist einen billige Ausrede


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> kein Geld ist einen billige Ausrede


hasst du mir nochmal dein Bild von deinem Zimmer?

will mich nur nomal besinnen ob du überhaupt nachvolziehen kannst ob das ne "Billige Ausrede" ist

mich würd ma gerne interessieren wiviele hier wirklich alles kaufen was sie lesen.


----------



## Qonix (12. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und das ist vom 16.01.2009 - da sind noch ein paar dazugekommen

im Moment befinden sich nach meiner Liste 510 Mangas in meinem Besitz


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2009)

wiviel has gezahlt? 2500~ `?


----------



## Qonix (12. Oktober 2009)

Was weiss ich, die kauft man sich hald von Monat zu Monat.


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2009)

ich könnt die spannung trotzdem nicht ertragen wenn ich wüste das es 2 klicks weiter schon 50 Chaps mehr zu sehen gibt... das geht einfach net.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> OMG wasn nen spoiler 111111drölf!
> 
> bis man die Bilder das erste mal im Mange zu gesicht bekommt weis man nichmal wen oder was sie darstellen ^^
> 
> ...





Ich habe One Piece, Naruto und noch ein paar andere komplett bei mir im Schrank, ich les online.Warum? Weil ich nicht mehr warten kann! Die Bände kauf ich sie mir trotzdem wenn sie auf Deutsch erscheinen.


Auf dem Klo lesen > All  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

3:3 im Kampf Affro vs. Clair

OK hier ma der nächste... und Jungs wolta den Thread sterben lassen?

Name: Bernd das Brot
Serie: Chili TV und anderer KIKA Kram
TV-Erscheinung: 2000 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Name: Kermit der Frosch
Serie: Muppet Show
TV-Erscheinung: 1955 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2009)

ähäm ähäm

ANIME und MANGA Thread


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> ähäm ähäm
> 
> ANIME und MANGA Thread


sei kein spießer... du warst mal cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2009)

Erst wenn du zugibst das ich der grösste Anime und Manga Fan hier bin und ihr alle keine Ahnung habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

träum weiter


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Erst wenn du zugibst das ich der grösste Anime und Manga Fan hier bin und ihr alle keine Ahnung habt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gib zu das du es nicht bist und ich sehe davon ab einen Buffed Bann werten Spoiler zu zeigen!

dam dam dam


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar kermit..... old school > new school


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ganz klar kermit..... old school > new school


und weil er ne kanone hatt!


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> und weil er ne kanone hatt!


und weils kein Anime ist >.<


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Oktober 2009)

Bernd > all und damit > Kermit


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> und weils kein Anime ist >.<


wenn ihr Flaschen keine Duelle posten wolt... selber schuld ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wenn ihr Flaschen keine Duelle posten wolt... selber schuld ^^




Ich dachte bis eben das der Sieger ein neues posten darf, dann ist mir eingefallen das der Sieger gar keiner aus der Community ist xD  Beim nächsten mal post ich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Nach mindestens 5 Antworten wird der Sieger gekührt und der 5te oder fals er kein bock hatt *jeder danach darf* das nächste Duell präsentieren!


tu dir kein zwang ân ^^

vergiss nur net den sieger des vorhergehenden duells zu kühren, übrigens wärs super wenn 1-2 tage bzw ck. 5 Votes zwischen den "Duellen" liegen würden.


----------



## SeelenGeist (14. Oktober 2009)

Ah,
den Thread mag ich ^^

Ich hab früher mir mal ef - a tale of memories angesehen, auch die 2. Staffel weil ich davon 
gefesselt war, ich mag solche Animes. Deswegen schau ich ihn mir wieder von vorne an,
da letztes mal die 3 letzten Folgen gefehlt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt leider - sobald man die popurlärten Animes gesehen hat - kaum noch richtige
wo man sagen kann "wow, der ist aber gut".. ich fang schon an bei einigen ein rewatch zu machen ^^


----------



## Medmius (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe vor 30 Minuten angefangen Fairy Tail zu lesen und nun stellt sich mir eine Frage: Hat der Autor von Fairy Tail irgendwas mit Eiichiro Oda zu tun? Die Ähnlichkeit seines Zeichenstils mit Oda kann doch kein Zufall sein. z.B. Fairy Tail Kapitel 1 Seiten 2 und 3; Die schwarzhaarige Frau sieht doch Nico Robin verdammt ähnlich aus. (Sogar die Nase ist gleich)


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2009)

Wiki:

Zeichenstil 
Seine Werke lassen sich der Sh&#333;nen-Gattung zuordnen. Mashimas Zeichenstil wird oft mit dem Eiichiro Odas (One Piece) verglichen, was soweit ging, dass schließlich vor allem außerhalb Japans das Gerücht aufkam, er wäre einmal Odas Assistent gewesen. Mashima hatte jedoch nie eine Stelle als Assistent eines anderen Magakas, sondern war bereits in jungen Jahren als Mangaka gefragt und etabliert. Der ähnliche Zeichenstil erklärt sich viel mehr in der gemeinsamen Begeisterung für die Werke von Akira Toriyama.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2009)

Bleach Anime Episode 239
Bleach Manga Episode 377
One Piece Anime Episode 421
One Piece Manga Episode 560

... will weiter lesen und kuken hmm
brauch umbedingt noch nen anime bin zu ungeduldig xD


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ... will weiter lesen und kuken hmm
> brauch umbedingt noch nen anime bin zu ungeduldig xD


Claymore
Black Lagoon
Record of falen Vampire
Wolf Guy
Naruto

sind zumindest die die ich neben noch OP Lese. und von denen möchentlich (manchmal Monatlich oder halbjährlich xD) was neues kommt!


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Claymore
> Black Lagoon
> Record of falen Vampire
> Wolf Guy
> ...




OP > Naruto > Black Lagoon > all  imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab mir mal Fairy Tale angesehn, sieht wirklich unglaublich nach Oda aus :O


----------



## Topperharly (15. Oktober 2009)

so ich geb auch mal meine dumme meinung ab^^

es gibt wenig manas die ich lese, drei stück nur.

-naruto
-one piece
-Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## SicVenom (15. Oktober 2009)

ich warte auch auf claymore. der zeichenstil ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die story ist recht interessant und traurig ( an einer stelle hätte ich fast ein paar tränen vergossen xD )


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Claymore  -> fand ich doof (zeichenstyl mag ich nicht und story kp mag mehr happy stuf .. )
> Black Lagoon -> gekukt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGui (15. Oktober 2009)

Naruto is inzwischen kp 15/16 ?

is kein imbakidy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2009)

schaut aber so aus
und harry potter ist auch 12-16 mag ihn trozdem nicht

"naruto you can't be a ninja if everyone in the fucking world know's you!"

edit meint: seinen gegner sasukre oder so find ich aber cool .. mit den tattos und so .. naruto hingegen schaut aus wie so nen hamster 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hamuto ! *g*


----------



## TheGui (15. Oktober 2009)

kawaiiiiiiiii^^


----------



## Klunker (15. Oktober 2009)

fairy tail ist coool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber auch der einzige manga auf den ich immer warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 del rey soll mal schneller releasen^^ also ich muss sagen, dass future diary wirklich ein interessanter manga ist, jedoch en bissel strange, die handlung springt ziemlich schnell voran und die ideen sind manchmal etwas absurd aber naja..egal es sind handy die die zukunft vorhersagen *g* diese woche übriges pause in der jump, auf op bezogen, und op> naruto laut den verkaufscharts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wie findet ihr den fairy tail anime? mir sind die figuren viel zuu kindlich :/


----------



## Topperharly (15. Oktober 2009)

schau dir mal 

-Katekyo Hitman Reborn!

an, ist auch ein sehr gutes. etwas durchgeknallt aber doch teilweise ziemlich gut, hab fairy tail heute angefangen zu lesen und konnte kaum aufhören, erinnert aber stark an one piece. also von den zeichungen, z.b der elfentyp an smoker...


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2009)

fairy tail + Katekyo Hitman Reborn

kk schau ich mir mal an .. fairy tail hab ich nur mal den titel gesehen und dachte mir ach one piece abklatsch aber da einige gut darüber schreiben .. mal kuken 
was viele toll finden kann nicht schlecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. Oktober 2009)

vorallem du wirst fiary tail mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles mädels sind sehr weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw finde ich dieses bla reborn strange, ist der mini zweg der protagonist?


----------



## Topperharly (15. Oktober 2009)

ne der kleine ist ein baby+hitman, der versager is der hauptchar^^


----------



## Medmius (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern angefangen Fairy Tail zu lesen. Heute habe ich den aktuellsten Kapitel zu ende gelesen und bin begeistert. Ausser Black Lagoon und Eyeshield 21 hat noch es noch kein Manga geschafft, mich so lange am lesen zu halten. Die Story fand ich ziemlich gut. Die Charakter sind toll entworfen worden und jeder hat witzige Eigenschaften (Gray's Exhibitionismus, Natsu's "Angst" vor Fahrzeugen usw.) Den Zeichnungsstil fand ich Klasse (kann daher kommen, dass Oda's stil sehr ähnlich ist).Neben One Piece und Black Lagoon warte ich nun gespannt auf die weiteren Folgen von Fairy Tail.

@Minastirit: Versuche es mal mit Eyeshield 21. Es geht um American Football.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2009)

Topperharly thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das manga ist so geil 
erst grad ersten 2 gelesen .. hahaha XD HENTAI !!!!! bäm *lachflasch*

eyeshield fand ich doof nur erste 10 folgen gelesen dann hab ichs den tab wieder zugemacht und im excel nen x gemacht für langweilig^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute ich hab mich wieder an ein AMV gesetzt.
Dieses hier ist von der Videoquali sogar noch recht gut zu ertragen.
Über Kommentare und Bewertungen freu ich mich natürlich sehr.^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir ansich .. jedoch haben wir nen total anderen musik geschmack irgendwie .. 
finde die musik ne langweilige version von soil .. rythmus ist gut und rest auch .. nur die stimme -.-^^

fma fand ich jedoch immer doof wegen dem typen .. weis auch nicht schaut mit seinem zopf aus wie ein mädel^^ ladyboy lul xD


----------



## Thoor (16. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler



Weiss jemand wie der Fight Ruffy vs Falkenauge in Marine Ford weitergeht .<


----------



## Klunker (17. Oktober 2009)

sein spoiler bezieht sich auf op chapter 560 und die antwort ist nein, da op diese woche pausiert, lest den blos nicht, derber spoiler :/


----------



## Noxiel (17. Oktober 2009)

Zu spät -_-

Hachja wie schön wenn unverbindliche mündliche Absprachen so gut funktionieren wenn sich jeder dran hält.


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

nich verzagen Noxiel, spoiler können dir nur den tag versauen wen du es zuläst ^^

du weist ja net obs nen "Traum" is, oder ob ncoh jemand "dazwischen" springt oder oder oder... 

Zum AMV, finde den ganz gut, nur das Introsymbol is zu lange im Bild, und was musik angeht stimme ich Minastirit zu.


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

oh nice, bin jetz Fairy Tail chap 19, gite storry guter zeichenstile und nette Echi momente dabei ^^


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2009)

Na was denn das Problem grade? Ich mein du siehst doch nen schwarzen Balken der dir sagt: "aha das ist n Spoiler das sollt ich besser lassen und zuerst fragen":/ 

selber schuld irgendwie....

Weiss wer wie weit der neue Manga geht wann der rauskommt und wann der übernächste rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (von One Piece natürlich, was denn sonst!)


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na was denn das Problem grade? Ich mein du siehst doch nen schwarzen Balken der dir sagt: "aha das ist n Spoiler das sollt ich besser lassen und zuerst fragen":/
> 
> selber schuld irgendwie....


oh oh... darf cih ne metapher anwednen?

"du hast Godzilla grad nen matschball ins Gesicht geworfen"

^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. Oktober 2009)

Nee ich muss Noxiel zustimmen. Da kann doch garnichts so schwer drann sein einfach mal "One Piece spoiler" drüber zu schreiben.
Nicht, dass mich One Piece interessieren würde aber wäre das bei nem Anderen Anime passiert würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich aufregen.


----------



## Klunker (17. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> oh oh... darf cih ne metapher anwednen?
> 
> "du hast Godzilla grad nen matschball ins Gesicht geworfen"
> 
> ^^



ahahahahaha xD bester satz des tages^^  aber nox keine angst, die aktion worauf sich der spoiler bezieht ist eigentlich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur en bissel überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel  stell dir einfach vor, du hast das gelesen: (Ich pack es vorsichtshalber mal in einen Spoiler)



Spoiler



"Weiss Falkenauge in Marine Ford wie der Fight Ruffy vs jemand weitergeht?"


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Also ich steh ja auf One Piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Oktober 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn*
Manga 179

<3 den manga mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur geil gemacht und so komplett verschiedene chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und one piece geht ja auch nid weiter .. und bleach auch nid wirklich :<


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2009)

Oda, Eiichiro, One Piece, Band 52 - Artikel wurde heute zum Versand ausgeliefert 

OLE OLE OLE


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2009)

gz, willst wissen was drinsteht? ^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2009)

Willst du sterben?


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Willst du sterben?


nö. aber ich will meien Postcount erhöhen!


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2009)

52 hmm ist schon zu lange her xD
ist ca da wo der englische anime atm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei .. ders auch bisle voraus 

hitman reborn nun bei 192 .. still loving it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal kuken ob der anime auch so toll ist oder ob ich einfach nur weiterlese

e meint: Mangaie elf Supernovae ... ololo da ist ja der anime schon einiges weiter *löl*


----------



## Zoonyx (23. Oktober 2009)

Huhu miteinander ^^

Atm lese ich Ai Ga Tomaranai das erstwerk von Yabuki Kentaro, da ich Love Hina und sein aktuelles werk Mahou Sensei Negima einfach spitze finde.
Was natürlich nicht fehlen darf ist auch Naruto und Bleach, in naruto hat ja gerade der 4. Ninjaweltkrieg gestartet (Ich lese alles auf Japanisch und bin so schon bissel weiter vorne ;>) 

Klassiker die ich immerwieder lese sind Berserk und natürlich GOLDEN BOY XD
Elfen Lied ist auch ganz toll, aber die die Romance drama und so net gerne haben sollten davon die finger lassen, auch wenns sehr blutig ist ;>
Da ich eher so der Romance typ bin ( o.< ) lese ich auch Ichigo 100% was mich fast zum weinen gebracht hat (warum nur net tojo ;_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm zuhause lese ich auch das Weekly Shonen Jump/Magazin was auch noch toll ist und net so kleine wie so ein taschen buch ;>
Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist To Love Ru und das vorherige werk Black Cat, beides auch spitze und schon abgeschlossen, nur der deutsche verlag ist wieder mal meilenweit hinten drin ^^

Lg

Zoonyx


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2009)

I''s auch gelesen?


----------



## Zoonyx (23. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> I''s auch gelesen?


 Was ist das denn ?


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2009)

Eine wirklich sehr gute Liebesgeschichte.

I''s

Fandest du den Golden Boy Manga gut?


----------



## Zoonyx (23. Oktober 2009)

Oh werd ich mir merken und mir reinziehen !

Jo Golden Boy ist ein Klassiker, wer den net kennt... tsts ^^
Ich mag vorallem die Motobike fahrerin oder die in der IT-Firma ;>

Lg


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber naja, die ersten zwei Bände sind gut, der rest ist schrott. Ist einfach nicht mehr Golden Boy.


----------



## Zoonyx (23. Oktober 2009)

stimmt schon, schade das er studium abbricht ;>
aber naja die verfilmung ist gut gelungen, nur die detsche synchro gefällt mir net wirklich ;>
Kennst du Berserk ? auch sehr gut zwar eine ganz andere richtung doch ein spitzen Manga

lg


----------



## Medmius (23. Oktober 2009)

Es gäbe dann auch noch Video Girl AI von dem gleichen Mangaka, der auch I"S geschrieben hat.
Pastel wäre auch eine möglichkeit, wenn du Romance lesen möchtest.


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2009)

Zoonyx schrieb:


> Kennst du Berserk ? auch sehr gut zwar eine ganz andere richtung doch ein spitzen Manga


Klar, bin gerade bei MAX Band 6 und gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. Genau mein Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so ein halb Romancemanga wäre Rosario + Vampire der gerade aktuell ist. Gefällt mir auch ganz gut.

Wenn du aber man einen Romancemanga lesen willst bei dem zu 100% heulen wirst solltest du mal "She the ultimate Weapon" lesen. Aber der Manga ist echt hart. Da ich z. Bsp. meine Freudin sehr gut kenne und weiss das sie sich zu sehr in die Geschichten vertieft hab ich verboten den zu lesen oder besser ich hab ihr geraten den auf keinen Fall zu lesen. Vorallem gegen Ende sollte man sich ganz aus dem Manga zurück ziehen und einfach nur lesen ohne darin ab zu tauchen.


----------



## Zoonyx (23. Oktober 2009)

hmmm mal schauen ob ich es vertrage ^.^
hmm mir fällt auf, ihr wohnt ja auch in der schweiz  ;D

naja geh dann mal in den Jeeg^^


----------



## Noxiel (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern per Zufall ein Crossover von "Lupin 3rd vs. Conan" gesehen. Sehr cool, beide Zeichenstile in einem Anime zu sehen.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

OP/DB Crossover is auch ne feine sache ^^


----------



## Thoor (23. Oktober 2009)

One Piece Band 52 INC (auch wenn ichs schon kenne ich sammel das Zeug halt ;D)


----------



## Kangrim (23. Oktober 2009)

So ich hab mir heute Soul Eater Band 1 besorgt und durchgelesen. Die zeichnungen sind noch sehr schlecht, aber das wird sich ja mit der Zeit bessern.^^
Die Story weicht bisher noch nicht vom Anime ab aber es war trozdem kein fehlkauf und ich freue mich auf die nächsten Bände. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoonyx (23. Oktober 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So ich hab mir heute Soul Eater Band 1 besorgt und durchgelesen. Die zeichnungen sind noch sehr schlecht, aber das wird sich ja mit der Zeit bessern.^^
> Die Story weicht bisher noch nicht vom Anime ab aber es war trozdem kein fehlkauf und ich freue mich auf die nächsten Bände.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also das ende im Anime hab ich ziemlich erbärmlich gefunden ^^
onehitwonder und so ;>

lg


----------



## Kangrim (23. Oktober 2009)

Zoonyx schrieb:


> Also das ende im Anime hab ich ziemlich erbärmlich gefunden ^^
> onehitwonder und so ;>
> 
> lg





Najo der manga endet ja auch anders.^^


----------



## Magickevin (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin ein verdammt großer School Rumble+ni gakki fan aber mein Problem ist das auf den mir bekannten Stream nur bis folge 13/26 laufen auf Jap. mit Deutschen Sub und ich wollte fragen ob ihr ne seite habt wo evt alle Animes sind also 26/26


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2009)

löschen den Namen der Seite raus sonst darfst dich gleich aus dem Forum verabschieden


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Oktober 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So ich hab mir heute Soul Eater Band 1 besorgt und durchgelesen. Die zeichnungen sind noch sehr schlecht, aber das wird sich ja mit der Zeit bessern.^^
> Die Story weicht bisher noch nicht vom Anime ab aber es war trozdem kein fehlkauf und ich freue mich auf die nächsten Bände.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Zeichnungen sind imho einfach schrottig, wie Scythe aussieht xDD


OP - Spoiler


Spoiler



Falkenauge ist sooooo cool x) Aber die letzte Szene finde ich so lächerlich :-/





Und zu I"s, ich hab da mal ein bisserl in der Banzai! gelesen, ist doch vom selben Zeichner wie DNA² oder?


----------



## Medmius (24. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Und zu I"s, ich hab da mal ein bisserl in der Banzai! gelesen, ist doch vom selben Zeichner wie DNA² oder?



Ja, ist vom gleichen Zeichner. Leider hat er nach I"s aufgehört Romance zu zeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Also I"s werde ich mir auch mal zuende reinzihn ;D

Mir ist bei Fairy Tail aufgefallen das sich die Größe von Lucys Oberweite teils sehr stark ändert, euch auch?


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mir ist bei Fairy Tail aufgefallen das sich die Größe von Lucys Oberweite teils sehr stark ändert, euch auch?


is doch immer so ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is doch immer so ^^



Aber bei One Piece zB. steigert sich die Oberweite im Laufe der Zeit, bei Fairy Tail wechselt das einfach so


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aber bei One Piece zB. steigert sich die Oberweite im Laufe der Zeit, bei Fairy Tail wechselt das einfach so


vileicht sind die Brüste Lucys Magie Depos!

und da sie stärker geworden ist, sind auch die "Depos" angewachsen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2009)

hitman reborn muss ich nun auch warten .. grml ^^ 

Bleach
Anime 241 Manga 379 -> warten
One Piece
Anime 422 Manga 561 -> warten
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Manga 263 -> warten (dabei itz grad so spannend :<)

:<
fairy tail mal ankuken


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2009)

Kann kangrim da ur zustimmen, der erste band glänzt nicht gerade mit schönen zeichnungen, naja aber für 2.95 üasst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen was daraus wird, nach langer zeit mal wieder einen manga auf deutsch lesen Oo
btw kang ich denke heute abend werde ich wieder icq installen rechenr ist wieder  anwesend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OP - Spoiler


Spoiler



Falkenauge ist sooooo cool x) Aber die letzte Szene finde ich so lächerlich :-/



meine antwort darauf



Spoiler



meinst du die szene, als sentomaru das schlachtfeld betritt? gut der typ sieht en bissel strange aus, aber jetzt hat die marine ihr ass ausgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Medmius schrieb:


> Ja, ist vom gleichen Zeichner. Leider hat er nach I"s aufgehört Romance zu zeichnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist nicht auch schadow lady dem dem mangaka, und dort ist ja auch romance enthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LiangZhou schrieb:


> Also I"s werde ich mir auch mal zuende reinzihn ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...





habe von nem kumpel die gunslinger girl uk collection dvd box geschenkt bekommen, muss ich mir die tage mal angucken und dann noch Mushishi  :3


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hitman reborn muss ich nun auch warten .. grml ^^
> 
> Bleach
> Anime 241 Manga 379 -> warten
> ...


Darker than Black 
 Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
würd ich auch anschauen :>


----------



## Kangrim (25. Oktober 2009)

Yea Klunker komm wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja Aber ich hab auf einer Seite die nicht genannt werden darf einfach mal ne Seite weiter hinten aufgeschlagen von Soul Eater. 
Die Zeichnungen werden schon noch so wie man es vom Anime gewohnt ist.^^


----------



## Medmius (25. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist nicht auch schadow lady dem dem mangaka, und dort ist ja auch romance enthalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Shadow Lady ist vom gleichen Mangaka, jedoch hat er Shadow Lady schon früher geschrieben. I"s war sein letzer Romance-Manga.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masakazu_Katsura  All seine Werke.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

@ Klunker

OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Da ich eh der Ansicht bin das die Charakterdesigns in OP richtig abstrakt wird (So ab Thriller Bark) finde ich die Figur des Sentoumaru richtig blöd (Von Imple Down ganz zu schweigen Oo) Und dann kommt dieses merkwürdige Etwas mit einer Armee von Riesen mit 50cm Beinen >_<  Und btw ist euch aufgefallen das mit der Abtrennung von Lil Oz` Beins die erste richtig "krasse" Verletzung gezeigt wird?





Und Gui, die Theorie scheint mir wahrscheinlicher^^


----------



## Medmius (25. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antwort auf OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Warum meinst du? Shakes und Jeff haben doch auch Körperteile verloren.


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @ Klunker
> 
> OP Spoiler
> 
> ...



meine antwort darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Oda hat seine chars schon immer überzeichnet. wenn wir uns die chars ansehen (im verlauf der geschichte) so kommen immer wieder verückte typen vor, wanze >.< zudem denke ich, dass sentomaru einen sumo ringer darstellen soll, oder, naja könnte passen, und kuma hat wirklich kurze beine und dünne für den oberkörber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu den verletzungen, wirbelsäule gebrochen, der könig von alabaster wurde an die wand genagelt oder? explodierrender whiskey im körper, ber man merkt, dass oda einen härteren zeichenstill einführt, die leute die seit band 1 dabei sind sind eben auch älter geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Darker than Black -> kuk ich ma
> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood -> mag den typ nid... und will ihn auch nid mögen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber von den Verletzung meine ich das sie größenteils nicht sichtbar waren, oder nicht gezeigt worden sind. Die Schnittwunden erkennt man ja nur Silhouettenweise, aber bei der Stelle hat man wirklich direkt gesehn "Abgeschnitten, der ist weg"


Zum Charakterdesign: Wanze oder zB. noch Mrs. M.C. konnte man noch als "einfach sehr hässlich" durchgehn lassen. Aber dieses kugelige Geschöpf mit 4 Meter Hals namens Moria oder Magellan und Hannibal, die sind für mich außerhalb des Rahmens im Sinne von Kreativ xD


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2009)

die deutschen leser kennen die anderen beiden noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und magdellan hat doch einen gewissen charme, und den anderen hätte man ttsächlich besser machen können^^


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> die deutschen leser kennen die anderen beiden noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich weiß, aber der Name ist ja nicht grad aussagekräftig. Magellan IST ja auch cool, doch die Figur an sich ist so unlogisch. Und Was ist Hanniball bitte für ein Mensch?!


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2009)

k.a aber ich mag den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw wie findet ihr den fairy tail anime und den momentanen animationsstil des op anime? -.-


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> k.a aber ich mag den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich mag Hanniball auch, er ist aber einfach krank xD


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2009)

nrgs noch 2 tage bis es wieder spoiler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nrgs noch 2 tage bis es wieder spoiler gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*seufz* Was soll man tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2009)

wie ich es jedesmal hasse wenn ich lese, dass op wieder mal in der weekly pausiert, naja der jetztzige arc dürfte aber auch bald durch sein, oder? 3-5 noch so denke ich, dann solte alles abgehandelt sein.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wie ich es jedesmal hasse wenn ich lese, dass op wieder mal in der weekly pausiert, naja der jetztzige arc dürfte aber auch bald durch sein, oder? 3-5 noch so denke ich, dann solte alles abgehandelt sein.




3-5?? Oo

Find ich ein bisserl wenig


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wie ich es jedesmal hasse wenn ich lese, dass op wieder mal in der weekly pausiert, naja der jetztzige arc dürfte aber auch bald durch sein, oder? *30-50* noch so denke ich, dann solte alles abgehandelt sein.


fixed^^


----------



## Klunker (25. Oktober 2009)

3-5 sollte nur sagen, dass ich denke, dass der arc nicht mehr so lange andauern wird^^ großartiges kann ja nicht merh passieren



Spoiler



bb kommt vllt
ace tot oder nicht ruffy kämpft wb tot oder nicht


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

Das wird definitiv NICHT eintreten! Hoffe ich zumindestens.....



Spoiler



Ich denke der Kampf wird noch ein bisserl dauern, (Ich persöhnliche hoffe das Whitebeard nochmal richtig in den Kampf eingreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist grad so schön episch x))

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel aufs nächste Chap


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2009)

na liang schon die neuste spoiler pics zu one piece gesehen? hatte scheinbar doch recht mit meinen vermutungen, beziehungsweise im ansatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2009)

Nö, wo gibs die?


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2009)

zum beispiel mangaspoiler.com oder opwiki.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2009)

Wtf ist das denn?!  Drei kleine Bildchen eines bis zum brechen gebogenen Taschenbuchs auf denen ich nichts erkenn? Und das was man erkennen kann ist auch net grade Aussagekräftig :O


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2009)

op 562



Spoiler



na immerhin wird whitebeard von nem schwert kämpfer aufgespießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler



war whitebeard nicht der stärkste mensch der welt oder sowas? wieso wird der denn bitte von nem schwertkämpfer aufgespießt?


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

ahhh *muss den drang unterdrücken die spoiler anzusehn*


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2009)

op -->





DER schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> war whitebeard nicht der stärkste mensch der welt oder sowas? wieso wird der denn bitte von nem schwertkämpfer aufgespießt?


op -->



Spoiler



der könig der meere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja der angreifer scheint ein verbündter wb zu sein, denke also, dass wb nicht mit dem angriff gerechnet hat. und so en kleines scwert haut wb schon nicht um^^


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Hör auf es wb abzukürzen xD


----------



## Medmius (26. Oktober 2009)

OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Vielleicht wurde er ja auch von de Flamingo kontrolliert, als er Whitebeard angriff.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jop, das is plausiebler


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> jop, das is plausiebler


 op


Spoiler



habe nur gesagt, dass es ein verbündeter sein kann, wie es auch ist und er diesen angriff wohl nicht erwartet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe auch zuerst an flamingo gedacht, jedoch müsste der eigentlich mit jozu beschäftigt sein, beide wurden ja von croco weggeschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Oktober 2009)

Da fällt mir ein 



Spoiler



In der Stelle wo Marco Borsalino treten will blockt dieser ja und im nächsten Bild explodiert etwas, Marco wird getroffen und fliegt weg. Was ist da passiert? Dachte er kann keinen physischen Schaden erhalten wegen seiner Frucht :O




OP Spoiler btw


----------



## Zoonyx (27. Oktober 2009)

So

Hab jetzt I's gelesen und.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  OMG die geschichte ist der hammer ;> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das ende, meine güte 
<-- hab geweint vor freude ;D

kann ich nur weiter empfehlen ^^

btw... bleach ist atm hart spannend ;O


Spoiler



Ich würd gern wissen ob Ichigo Numbero 0 schlägt und ob er wieder in seinen"2te stufe hollowfication" geht wie er es vor Orohime getan hat.



Naruto übrigends auch...


Spoiler



Mal schauen was aus dem 4. Ninjaweltkrieg wird und was wird wohl aus naruto und sakura ?? diesen freitag sehen wir ja wahrscheinlich was sie zu nartuo sagen will... dennoch hoffe ich er kommt mit hinata zusammen >.<


----------



## Fuuton (27. Oktober 2009)

Naruto !


Spoiler



Ich denke nicht, dass diese Liebes sache gesagt wird.
und das mitn 4ten Krieg.
wie will Tobi das machen?
Tobi hat keine Kraft mehr, hatter selbst gesagt
Lustiger wird es, welche verbündete Tobi hat. Team Taka, Akatsuki. 
mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein..
ich freu mich schon (:


----------



## Medmius (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dir I"s gefallen hat, kannst du auch Video Girl AI lesen. Das Ende finde ich schon fast besser als bei I"s.

Naruto Spoiler


Spoiler



Madara hat ja immerhin die 7 restlichen Bijuu unter seiner Kontrolle. Wenn er die benutzen kann, wird es verdammt schwer ihn zu besiegen. Auch noch die Tatsache, dass ihm, so wie es aussieht, keine Attacke was anhaben kann.


----------



## Fuuton (27. Oktober 2009)

Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



Oke, hast recht, nicht dran gedacht. aaaaaber, kann Tobi die Beschwören? war doch Pain's bzw Nagto's Jutsu?


----------



## Medmius (27. Oktober 2009)

Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich denke schon, dass er irgendwie in der Lage ist, die Bijuu zu benutzen. Er wäre nicht so dumm, einen Weltkrieg zu erklären, wenn er gar nicht in der Lage wäre, die Kraft der Bijuu zu benutzen. Er hat ja selber gesagt "I'm not fool enough to say a thing like this in jest". Was wahrscheinlich so viel bedeutet wie, "Ich bin nicht so dumm um über solche Sachen zu scherzen"


----------



## Fuuton (27. Oktober 2009)

Naruto Spoiler




Spoiler



Auch wieder recht.
man, ich kanns kaum erwarten, immoment gehts ja ganz schön ab (:
hoffe nur das Naruto mal gegen Sasuke kämpft, son kleinen Schlag abtausch, nicht so wie damals in Oro's versteck


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2009)

Zoonyx schrieb:


> btw... bleach ist atm hart spannend ;O
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


antwort


Spoiler



1. er hat nichtmal seine hollow form
2. ichigo ist op lord of hell xD
3. kempachi und dieser dämliche blümchen heini (bujakadingsbumgs .. mag den freak nid) haben ihm richtig hart reingeschnibbelt ohne sich anzustrengen
denke ichigo ist erschöpft von der pure op form da.. (er findet ja auch das die maske schwerer ist etc)

also glaube nicht das das nötig ist
jammi ist nen nub der auf pure kraft basiert, der ist kein richtiger kämpfer .. 

ich freu mich auf den aizen kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@op


Spoiler



wb mag zwar richtig stark sein aber unsterblich ist er nicht
würde sogar behaubten das er irgendwann abkratzt und ruffy der könig wird ..
aber das ist nur meine version für später


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler



Bin bei Fairy Tail grad bei der Stelle wo die Story um Ur sich lichtet. Boah ist das traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @op
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






LiangZhou schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohja das mit ur war ziemlich traurig, der arme gray :/ naja jedenfalls back to one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



kabooooooooooom, denke, dass wb ziemlich traurig sein muss, wenn er von jemanden verraten wird, den er zu seiner familie zählte :/ naja squardo wird im nächstem chap aber auch nichts zu lachen haben...


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Schaut mal was ich in den Ferien in nem Büchershop am Flughafen gefunden hab, das maximale Emo-Anime-Buch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Typ, der in den Spiegel schaut mit dem Titel "I hate you" -> mehr Emo ist gar nicht mehr möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

XDDD ich brech ab wie geil XDD


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Ahja, das da links auf dem Bild ist übrigens originaler "Mensch-Hinter-Davatar-Daumen", so dass Ihr auch mal wisst, wie ich in echt aussehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schaut mal was ich in den Ferien in nem Büchershop am Flughafen gefunden hab, das maximale Emo-Anime-Buch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meiner Meinung nach, schaut der Bursche ja eher den Käufer des Bandes an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

Die ISBN von dem Buch  haste nciht auch aufgeschrieben davatar ich möchte das buch gerne verschenken XD


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich grad so nachgoogle scheint das wohl eine richtige Reihe an Comics zu sein.
Da auf Amazon

ISBN-10: 1401214037 
ISBN-13: 978-1401214036


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

hehe das sind die schönsten GEschenke

ich: hier dein geschenk
sie/er: oh danke
*auspack*
sie/er: ich dich auch ARSCXLOCX!
ich: *muhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah*


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

Mein Win der Woche!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mein Win der Woche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ab jetzt auch mein ein ^.^


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und ab jetzt auch mein ein ^.^




Indeed



Fairy Tail 



Spoiler



Ur ist so imba ;D Mir ist augefallen das die Kämpfe in Fairy Tail vergleichbar kurz sind zB. im Vergleich zu Naruto und One Piece


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das stimmt, aber schlimm is das ja net ^^

man denke da nur an DB z,b >_<


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mein Win der Woche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahaha goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


look i'm a anime girl *löl*


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> das stimmt, aber schlimm is das ja net ^^
> 
> man denke da nur an DB z,b >_<




Ultralange Kämpfe mit vielen Wendungen finde ich epischer und besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ultralange Kämpfe mit vielen Wendungen finde ich epischer und besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war das nen witz?


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> war das nen witz?




Nein?


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nein?


ok im OP style schon .. im DB style net ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ok im OP style schon .. im DB style net ^^





Ich fands bei DB auch tollig, okay ist Jahre her aber ich fand sie toll


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2009)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg 

op op op op op

omg omg omg xD xD xD


*Achtung super Spoiler Bild im anflug!
*


















Spoiler!


Spoiler!


Spoiler!


Spoiler!


Spoiler!


Spoiler!


Spoiler!


Spoiler!


Augen zu!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Oktober 2009)

buhahaha wie geil^^ aber man erkennt werm da abgestochen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der angreifer ist dir sehr gut gtelungen, die bewegung sieht sogar besser als im manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> buhahaha wie geil^^ aber man erkennt werm da abgestochen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omg hab ihr das neue Chap schon gelesen?! Wenn ja wo?^^



Fairy Tail Spoler 



Spoiler



Der Kampf zwischen Phantom und Fairy Tail ist echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vorallem wenn Fairy Tail Phantom anreift (Auch wenn sie verliern..) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Oktober 2009)

auf einer seite, die wir dir leider nicht sagen können denn einmanga im internet zu lesen ist scheinbar so falsch wie anime streaming. naja auf der seite findest du eigentlich fast jeden manga auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Oktober 2009)

seitm 29ten ist das draussen dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die zeichnung ist nid schlecht xD


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> auf einer seite, die wir dir leider nicht sagen können denn einmanga im internet zu lesen ist scheinbar so falsch wie anime streaming. naja auf der seite findest du eigentlich fast jeden manga auf englisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Okay und wie kann ich ggf. rausfinden welche Seite es ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay und wie kann ich ggf. rausfinden welche Seite es ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein es ist nicht der Link zu der Seite die nicht genannt werden darf.


Spoiler



http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/cnx33k3/on3.jpg
aber Pssst! must shcon nen bissel schnitzeljagt spielen


----------



## Zoonyx (31. Oktober 2009)

ACHTUNG SPOILER:
SPOILER FUNKTION KLAPPT BEI MIR ATM IRGENDWIE NET XD
GEHT UM NARUTO UND BLEACH
WER NET WILL, AUGEN ZU !










































soooo

Bleach
Ichigo ist ein halber hollow durch das shinigami werden bei urahara. das heisst das die 2te form die form eines hollow lord (höchster rang ka mehr wie der heisst) ist soviel ich weiss, sieht mana uch an den haaren und hörner die er hat und wie pöse er ulquiorra oder wie dera uch heisst pwnd. hab jetzt gelesen das er der retter "seiner" welt sein wird durch byakua (ich mag ihn kann den namen aber dennoch net schreiben <,<) komischerweise lässt er orihime und ishida zurück o.O.

ich hoffe da geschieht in sache liebe auch wat XD <-- sry bin so <-<

wer ist für orihime ichigo 
oder
wer ist für rukia ichigo ? xD

Naruto
Sakura hat es geschaft naruto ihr gefühle zu gestehen doch sieht das ganze irgendwie...unecht aus was naruto am ende ja auch irgendwie "bestätigt" darum hoffe ich das hinata noch mit naruto zusammen kommt ^.^. sakura wäre aber auch net schlecht... ^^ aufjedenfall kommt da wat grosses auf uns zu... madara wird zum jinjuuriki von 7 bijus ^^ mal hoffen das er es net schafft den juubi zu erlangen *g* ok wird nie geschehen aber dennoch ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (1. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht der Link zu der Seite die nicht genannt werden darf.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Danke dir erstmal, aber die Seite benutze ich auch und da gabs des noch net...denk ich zumindestens^^  

Weiß jemand woran es liegen kann das die Seiten nimmer geladen werden? Hab ich grade nämlich und es nervt


----------



## Qonix (2. November 2009)

Ach ja, nur so zur Info. Heute um 16 Uhr beginnt die neue Staffel von One Piece auf Tele 5.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach ja, nur so zur Info. Heute um 16 Uhr beginnt die neue Staffel von One Piece auf Tele 5.



wo ist denn die 5te staffel? nach enies loby?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Oo wie wollen die bitte die neue staffel im deutschen fernsehn senden?

Sklaverei, menschenhandel?

aber sich über killerspiele beschweren -.-


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

Hey ich brauch eure Hilfe mein kumpel hat mir mal von nem manga erzählt, da sind zwei Parteien, die gegeneinander Kämpfen müssen,weilö sie ansonnsten von ihren Ketten/Halsketten gekillt werden. Ziemlich Blutig. Weiß einer von euch mehr?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

der kampf zwischen frauen in einem schmuckgeschäft das ausverkauf hat Oo?


----------



## Qonix (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo ist denn die 5te staffel? nach enies loby?


genau


----------



## LiangZhou (2. November 2009)

Ist noch bei jemand anderem so das die Mangaseiten bei der  *Der Seite die nicht genannt werden darf*  nicht angezeigt werden? Habs das Problem btw nur mit Firefox :O


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2009)

Zoonyx schrieb:


> wer ist für orihime ichigo
> oder
> wer ist für rukia ichigo ? xD



RUKIAAA + ichigo
oder alternativ tatsuki (die einzige frau die vor rukia in ichigos zimmer war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ichigo steht nid so auf grosse kugeln *g*
wer den neusten film kennt (fade to black) erkennt das die 2 doch mehr zusammen sind als nur oberflächlich

würd mir echt ma was wünschen mit den 2.. und sie haut dann kon wieder *g*
ausserdem find ich rukia sexy ... sie geht als halb loli durch^^

@liang
die seite die nid genannt werden darf funkt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@lod ... tja deutschland ist halt nen tolles land ... *löl*

@soladra ... klingt irgendwie nach hitman reborn
die haben dort auch spezielle ringe und gibt nen tournier .. wenn sie verlieren sind se tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach ja, nur so zur Info. Heute um 16 Uhr beginnt die neue Staffel von One Piece auf Tele 5.



waagh Garps Stimme :/


Soladra schrieb:


> Hey ich brauch eure Hilfe mein kumpel hat mir mal von nem manga erzählt, da sind zwei Parteien, die gegeneinander Kämpfen müssen,weilö sie ansonnsten von ihren Ketten/Halsketten gekillt werden. Ziemlich Blutig. Weiß einer von euch mehr?



Deadman Wonderland vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

und leute wie is die deutsche sync bei one piece gestern gewesen?


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

Eigentlich ist nichts passiert. Ausser das Ruffy sich  mit Cory und Hellmepo unterhalten hat sie sich anschliessend die Kante gegeben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Stimmen wurden geändert und das ist leider keine positive Nachricht.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

naja ich bleib jetzt bei den jap. subs jetzt hab ich mich schon daran gewöhnt


----------



## Zoonyx (3. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> RUKIAAA + ichigo
> oder alternativ tatsuki (die einzige frau die vor rukia in ichigos zimmer war
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt daran hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht, aber was mir noch zu denken macht ist der huecos mundos arc, da er dort an seine maximalen grenzen für/vor orihime geht... obwohl er dort auch rukia rettet.

bin ehrlich gesagt auch für rukia, ich mag sie ;> ich mag grosse bälle net wirklich ;>


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2009)

er würde für alle seine freunde (egal wen) ans max geben und sich dafür opfern

für rukia ist er auch nach seretai gegangen, hat das bankai gelernt, hat sich mit dem doofen buyaka geprügelt
ich mein was kann man einer frau noch geben als ihren "bruder" (Der sie adoptiert hat) fast abzumurksen xD


----------



## Klunker (3. November 2009)

woah immer noch kein op spoiler draußen -.-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten wie es mit One Piece weitergeht.
Ich mein es ist auf dem Höhepunkt! Seid einigen Kapitel ist Action PUR.

ACHTUNG SPOILER: 



Spoiler



OMG WHITEBEARD IST AUFGESPIEßT? HOLY CRAP ich frag mich was jetzt passieren wird...


Ich freu mich so sehr auf das nächste Kapitel.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich kanns kaum erwarten wie es mit One Piece weitergeht.
> Ich mein es ist auf dem Höhepunkt! Seid einigen Kapitel ist Action PUR.
> 
> ACHTUNG SPOILER:
> ...







Spoiler



Ich denk er mischt erstmal diesen Spiderblabla Typen auf, dann zieht er sich zurück wegen der verletzung ("Args tut mir leid mein Sohn! *verletzletz* ;D) Dann muckt Ruffy auf und rettet Ace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2009)

Ich weiss jetzt wieder wieso ich eigentlich nur noch Mangas lese und Animes links liegen lasse.

Es geht kaum vorwärts, ewig die Filler-Folgen und dann immer wieder so komische Stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und leute wie is die deutsche sync bei one piece gestern gewesen?


furchtbar, furchtbar. ich hab nach 5 Minuten wieder ausgemacht
grauenhaft
der jute anime kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (4. November 2009)

So schlimm?
ach mensch >.<

@Qonix, ich persönlich finde es ne gute Abwechslung wenn man sich ein Anime anschaut


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> So schlimm?
> ach mensch >.<
> 
> @Qonix, ich persönlich finde es ne gute Abwechslung wenn man sich ein Anime anschaut





Ich muss Qonix aber zustimmen in der Hinsicht, die Handlung wird wirklich seeehr lange gestreckt und es passiert in einer Folge teilweise echt sauwenig. (Ich schau trotzdem Shippuuden, aber das stört mich eben)


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> @Qonix, ich persönlich finde es ne gute Abwechslung wenn man sich ein Anime anschaut


Dann nur welche wo es keine Mangas gibt oder alte Animes.


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2009)

Man, geht mir die 7. Staffel von One Piece bis jetzt auf den Sack. Da passiert ja mal überhaupt nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Man, geht mir die 7. Staffel von One Piece bis jetzt auf den Sack. Da passiert ja mal überhaupt nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


später kommts dafür dann knüppeldick das haut dich ausn latschen


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Will Thriller Bark ARC will Gecko´s lachen sehen xD ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

ach so jetzt kommt ja erst thriller bark :/ boa die suckt so derbe -.-


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_mm.. :/ Trihller Bark ARC wierd wohl derbe Zensiert ins TV kommen >:/ _


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm.. :/ Trihller Bark ARC wierd wohl derbe Zensiert ins TV kommen >:/ _



Was wetten wir, das nicht?


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was wetten wir, das nicht?



_ICh Wette nicht mit nem Moderator wiel ich dne Kurzeren ziehe ^^

Aber kannst mich gerne aufklahren ^^_


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

OMG SO viel Epicnes hab ich noch nie gesehen... das neueste Chap von OP is so über Epic das kann nur vom nächsten getopt werden xD Bahhhhhhhhhh 

Ich würd ne Niere verkaufen wenn ich es heute schon lesen könnte!


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Capten Capslock trift auf Mister Epic Fail :/_


----------



## SicVenom (5. November 2009)

kann thegui nur zustimmen. hatte auf der letzten seite richtig gänsehaut xD


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Capten Capslock trift auf Mister Epic Fail :/_


weil? mein lieber fell freund ^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2009)

Ein Wort und ich sorge dafür, dass Euch der Blitz beim Scheißen erschlägt.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_xD Holy Crap ^^_


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein Wort und ich sorge dafür, dass Euch der Blitz beim Scheißen erschlägt.


wiso? es spoilert doch keiner, ich tu nur meiner freude kund!


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein Wort und ich sorge dafür, dass Euch der Blitz beim Scheißen erschlägt.




Made my day xDD


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wiso? es spoilert doch keiner, ich tu nur meiner freude kund!




Ja ja, die Freude soll dir gegönnt sein aber wer weiß was ihr im Freudentaumel so alles ausplaudert. Das war nur eine kleine Erinnerung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. November 2009)

Ich vote mal dafür, dass One Piece abgesetzt wird, sämtliche bekannten Unterlagen dazu verbrannt werden und die Produzenten ins exil gehen ^^


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich vote mal dafür, dass One Piece abgesetzt wird, sämtliche bekannten Unterlagen dazu verbrannt werden und die Produzenten ins exil gehen ^^



_Blassphemie _


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2009)

Apropos One Piece, bisher wurde an keiner der drei Folgen irgendetwas geschnitten. Also bisher steht es 3:0 für Uncut vs. Cut.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Apropos One Piece, bisher wurde an keiner der drei Folgen irgendetwas geschnitten. Also bisher steht es 3:0 für Uncut vs. Cut.





Naja, der Anime ist ja auch uncut nicht gerade blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich hoffe der gute Edward zeigt jetzt mal was er drauf hat. Abgesehn vom Seebeben am Anfang des Kampfes hat man ja nicht viel von seinen Fähigkeiten mitbekommen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja, der Anime ist ja auch uncut nicht gerade blutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Spoiler



Naja mit der Wunde wird es wohl unwahrscheinlich sein, dass der tatsächlich 100% geben kann.


----------



## Blooddrainer (6. November 2009)

Bissel Offtopic , wollt aber nur mal melden das ich wieder da bin ^^

Und mein Thread scheint ja erfolgreich am leben gehalten worden zu sein


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Blood alte hütte D *freu freu*

klar dein Thread ist Standartmäßig auf Seite 1 da wo er hingehört


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich vote mal dafür, dass One Piece abgesetzt wird, sämtliche bekannten Unterlagen dazu verbrannt werden und die Produzenten ins exil gehen ^^



steinigt ihn!
verbrennt seine seele!
möge die heilige helebarde aus bleach deine seele durchstechen! 


btw das neuste part von one piece ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zwingt dich fast zu warten bis entlich das next raus kommt

bleach ist atm auch EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im manga fight gegen aizen
und im anime fight gegen buyaka und muramasa + kenpatchi ist entlich aufgewacht .. ololo^^

hitman reborn ist auch noch an der endphase .. strongest guys all out .. 

grml hasse warten

op spoiler zu wb


Spoiler



mal ehrlich wegen ner kleinen schnittwunde? zorro wurde fast komplet zerhäckstelt ca 200mal .. und er hat immer alles gegeben.
denke er wird bis zum bitteren ende gehen ... jedoch ist wb ja schon längerem krank aber denke er wird alles geben auch wenn er drauf geht für seine "söhne"


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2009)

ha, der Blood ist wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen zurück


----------



## WackoJacko (6. November 2009)

also ich bin leidenschaftlicher Dragonball, Z und GT fan hab alle Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. November 2009)

OP ist sooooo spannend zurzeut, und dann muss ich zwei Wochen warten? T_T


Übrigens denke ich , dass man sich vorstellen kann was als nächstes passiert.....


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2009)

Episch!


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_P**** das wort is so epic von ihm xD _


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _P**** das wort is so epic von ihm xD _




Gell, da mußte ich auch so übelst lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Is zwar falsches Thread aber egal xD 



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Episch!



Episch! [2]

is das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2009)

Juhu, One Piece Anime. Filler um Filler. Boah ist das super.

Die sollen endlich von der verdammt Insel runter und mal weiter fahren.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

Hmm? Wo sind die grad im deutschen Anime eigentlich? Bin grad nicht so auf dem laufendem, guck mir hauptsächlich die Mangas an.


----------



## Meriane (6. November 2009)

bei One Piece gibt es doch eigentlich wenige Filler im Anime, oder? Also mich haben sie nie sonderlich gestört ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (6. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> bei One Piece gibt es doch eigentlich wenige Filler im Anime, oder? Also mich haben sie nie sonderlich gestört ^^





Ich kenn nur die im dieses Milleniumsdrachen und dieses Rollschuhrennen bei Davy Back. (Hab nicht weiter geguckt)


----------



## Klunker (6. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> op spoiler zu wb
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



meine antwort auf minas spoieler


Spoiler



schnittwunde ? Oo das blutet erstmal höllsch und zudem wurde sein brustkorb durchbohrt, einmal ganz durch, da muss irgetnwas kaputt, jeder nrmale pirat wäre danach tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zorro hat ja bi jeztt nicht wirklich was abbekommen, immer nur kleines schnittwunden, beziehungsweise, einscnitte an den knöcheln, durchbohrt oder sowas wurde er noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedenfalls nicht im brustkorb^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Da ihr euch so gut auskennt weiss jemand ob es legale Seiten gibt die DBZ (alle Folgen) uncut entweder zum download oder als stream anbieten?

Die RTL² Fassungen geistern überall rum aber die sind ja fast alle cut. Ich fand die Serie damals einfach nur cool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hey ich brauch eure Hilfe mein kumpel hat mir mal von nem manga erzählt, da sind zwei Parteien, die gegeneinander Kämpfen müssen,weilö sie ansonnsten von ihren Ketten/Halsketten gekillt werden. Ziemlich Blutig. Weiß einer von euch mehr?


 Weiß es keiner?


----------



## Medmius (7. November 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> meine antwort auf minas spoieler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Antwort auf Klunker's Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich denk mal Whitebeard wird jetzt mit der verbliebenen Kraft erst mal Sakazuki aka Roter Hund angreifen, weil der ja seine "Söhne" reingelegt hat. Zu Zorro: Gegen Falkenauge hat er doch eine ziemlich üble Wunde gekriegt. Das war keine kleine Schnittwunde. Und nicht zu vergessen, als er Ruffy ganzen Schmerz und Müdigkeit in sich aufgenommen hat, obwohl er so ziemlich am Ende war. Er kann sich eben immer aufreppeln, weil er versprochen hat, nicht zu sterben, bevor er Falkenauge besiegt hat.


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2009)

antwort auf klunkaa


Spoiler



kleine schnittwunden 1x1 von zorror
1. Gegen Falkenauge -> er wurde mit seinem blacksword quer über die brust direkt getroffen
2. In alabasta Gegen nummer 1 hat er auch ne menge abbgekommen
3. (Und das meiner meinung nach schlimmste) Seine schäden + die ganzen von Ruffy (Dämon Ruffy 2km gross und so..) 

Denke er würde auch nen  schnitt durch den körper überleben. Solange es keine lebensichwichten organe trifft.

Ruffy wurde von magelan komplett mit gift bedeckt.

ausserdem nennt sich whitebeard ja der könig der meere .. da sollt er auch mehr aushalten als die anderen.
Nicht zu vergessen z.b. blackbeard "teach" hat die black frucht mit der er ein xfaches an schaden bekommt und er hält gegen ace aus und gewinnt..

In animes stirbt man nicht von schnittwunden/explosionen .. man stirbt weil man keine kraft mehr hat. Bleach ist da z.b. nen tolles beispiel. Ichigo vs kempatchi er wurde durchbort *!!DURCH DAS SCHWERT!!* und hat ihn dann gebasht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weiß es keiner?


hab dir ne antwort geschrieben suchen darfst selber


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Da ihr euch so gut auskennt weiss jemand ob es legale Seiten gibt die DBZ (alle Folgen) uncut entweder zum download oder als stream anbieten?
> 
> Die RTL² Fassungen geistern überall rum aber die sind ja fast alle cut. Ich fand die Serie damals einfach nur cool.
> 
> ...



legal nein
illegale gibts genug im internet
frag mal google der spuckt genug aus.
*darfnixsagensonsthautmichnoxielganzdollfest*


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> antwort auf klunkaa
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



2 Sachen weshalb ich denke das WB diesen Kampf net lebend verlassen wird.

Er wurde in der Brust Durchbohrt, das könnte diverse innere Organe verletzt haben!

Und das Zweite, in der kleinen Gedankenblase vom netten Phönix hies es " das er nichtmer lange zu leben hatt" Und sich deshalb hatt durchbohren lassen!
Weil
Er so seinem "Sohn" zeigen konnte das er sie nicht betrogen hatt Und sowiso den löfel abgeben muss, da is son schwert auch egal!


----------



## Klunker (7. November 2009)

Spoiler



Fakt ist, dass bei zorro nichts wichtiges getroffen wurde und er bisher nur blut verloren hat und danach schlafen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei kuma war es vllt was anderes, da er hier die sxchmerzen aufnehmen musste, und der körper vllt auch von innen beschödigt wurde aber bei wb wurde ja vermutlich die lunge zerstört, und dazu kommt dann blut das in die wunde eintreten kann, kenne mich da nicht so gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ihr habt schon recht, dass die chars in mangas eine deutlich höhere vitalität haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu blech kann ich nichts asgen, lese ich ent, aber die psp game sind gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild vom brustkorb http://www.gesangstrainerin.de/grafik/abb8.jpg

und ruffy wäre in den leztten chaps ja mehrmals gestorben , wenn er nicht immer irgetnwelche helfenden hände gehabt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kuma, die transe, mr 3, beim wachs,  bzw er gibt keine gute figur ab, seine kraft liegt deutlich unter  vielen anderen chars und jetzt muss ruffy anfangen sich zu beweisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw findet ihr nicht auch, das kids tf ziemlich ziemlich stark ist? ich meine der brüchte theoretisch nur einen kleines metallspann, nicht größer als 1 mm und könnte damit menschen töten, er besitzt doch die magnet kraft oder?, einfall mal in die haut auge oder sonst wohin eindrignene lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nrgs jetzt ne ganze woche auf ein neues chap warten, fairy tail 9 kommt erst ende dezember raus und online lesen tue ich es nicht, müsste mal nen neuen band von future diary kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch is se, er bräuchte vileicht bissel Inspiration durch die X-man filme ^^
obwohl es ja meistens so is das die Manga/anime Helden deutlich creativere und effektivere Fähigkeiten haben als die westlichen Pandants.

wenn ich dran denke was Crock drauf hatt... und was kann Sandman aus Spiderman?

Oder Mr. Fantastic im vergleich zu dem was Luffy leisten kann!

Dazu dan die kleine Sonne die Ace erschaffen kann... und was kann Torch? xD .. ok er kann fliegen ^^

Hm jetz stelt sich mir die frage, wer würde bei einem Kampf zwischen Anime und Westlichen Helden gewinnen wenn beide Kontrahenten eine "ähnliche/gleiche" Fähigkeit haben.

Beispiele hats ja mehr als genug ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

OP Spoiler, bezüglich Verletzungen



Spoiler



Ich denke nicht das Whitebeard "stirbt" da One Piece eins der Mangas ist bei der die Realität und Anatomie des Menschen nicht alzuernst genommen wird. Allein Zorro wär schon sooft gestorben, es sind nicht nur "Schnittwunden". Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie tief die Wunden waren aber allein Falkenauge hat schon sein Brustbein zerfetzt (Von Mr. One ganz zu schweigen Oo). Das selbe bei Whitebeard, sein Burstbein und die Lunge ist zerstochert und die Wirbelsäule müsste getroffen sein.  Aber was macht er? Er kämpft und springt weiter rum, so ist OP eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Freund hat mir etwas von Blue&#65279; Submarine No. 6 gesagt, ist der gut? Irgendwie bin ich etwas skeptisch^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP Spoiler, bezüglich Verletzungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Leute die nicht ganz auf dem laufendem sind schreib ich meine Antwort als Spoiler.



Spoiler



Hat aber Oda nicht gesagt das in One Piece KEIN Charakter stirbt? Deswegen waren Crocodile und co. ja auch nicht tot sondern im Impel Down,oder?


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Für Leute die nicht ganz auf dem laufendem sind schreib ich meine Antwort als Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das ist auch so, zumindestens kommts mir so vor. Außer bei Bellamy, der ist denk ich tot


----------



## Klunker (7. November 2009)

oda hat gesagt, dass ruffy seine gegner nicht töten will, sondern die niederlage ihnen viel mehr zu schaffen macht und ruffy niemalds jemanden töten wird, zugleich ruffy aber uach bewusst ist, dass menschen sterben, sagt er z.b im alabaster arc.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> oda hat gesagt, dass ruffy seine gegner nicht töten will, sondern die niederlage ihnen viel mehr zu schaffen macht und ruffy niemalds jemanden töten wird, zugleich ruffy aber uach bewusst ist, dass menschen sterben, sagt er z.b im alabaster arc.



aber zorro tötet seine gegner?


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, dass NGE realverfilmt werden soll?


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, dass NGE realverfilmt werden soll?


wens so wird wie DB dan geh ich mich hängen. Was aber zu erst ins Kino kommt is das Remake des Animes.
Ich hoffe die schaffen es den Psyhologischen und Philosophischen Aspekt entsprechend umzusetzen.
*Der FIlm MUSS einen zum reflektieren bringen*, sonst haben die macher einfach nur versagt!

zu Bkue Submarine Nr.6, es is nen Guter film!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SmokyKami (7. November 2009)

Also der Anime welcher mich am meisten über das Leben hatte nachdenken Lassen war Ghost in the Shell 1 und 2. Ich Fand die Serie einfach Genial und Tiefgründig, sie hat mich zum Nachdenken angeregt was wäre eigentlich wenn sich unsere Welt wirklich so verändert. Ich wünschte mir im moment das es eine Dritte Staffel geben würde aber ich denke nicht das es noch so weitergehen wird da nach den Kinofilmen wie es aussieht Motoko ja verschwunden ist.


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

SmokyKami schrieb:


> Also der Anime welcher mich am meisten über das Leben hatte nachdenken Lassen war *Ghost in the Shell *


3 der revolutionärsten und besten Animes die es bis jetz gab. Akira, NGE und GitS!


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Also, ich werd den mir morgen ab 6 uhr reinziehn, danke gui (Warum so frueh? ich denk nicht das meine kleinen Geschwister das auch anschaun sollen , und das ist die einzige zeit wo ich allein gugn kann^^)


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

Need. OP. Chapter.

Jetzt


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2009)

Hm...Blue Submarine No. 6 ist nice.

ok, die Bildquali ist nicht so dolle, aber trotzdem
Nichts ueberragendes im allgemeinen, aber interessant.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> 3 der revolutionärsten und besten Animes die es bis jetz gab. Akira, NGE und GitS!





Was ist GitS?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

ghost in the shell


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ghost in the shell




Achso, thanks


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

hab mir dieses WE mal den Soul Eater manga gekauft :>

<3 it!


----------



## Kangrim (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab mir dieses WE mal den Soul Eater manga gekauft :>
> 
> <3 it!



Ich auch. Und ich bin froh, das ich weiß, das die Zeichnungen später noch so werden, wie man sie vom Anime gewohnt ist xD


----------



## Qonix (9. November 2009)

Sha-la hey dshala spürst du die Kraft die Tief in deiner Seele wohnt sie führt dich zu den Dragonbaaaaaals   *sing*

ich liebe dieses Lied


----------



## Klunker (9. November 2009)

woah eisbergs stimme, da dreht man ja durch -.-

kommen jetzt die beswten anime intros oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt so viele geile, op die deutschen shigofumi und yu-gi oh GX, bin gerade dabei die staffel endlich mal zu ende zu gucken, mal gucken wa syubel noch reißen wird, leider ist die englisch synchro ja der größte schrott, und arum kann man nicht einfach sagen, er stirbt, nein er geht zu sternen -.-

 geiles intro, dumme staffel^^


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

OK, einfach nur MADNES!


----------



## Noxiel (9. November 2009)

Jaaa Opening Show

Mir gefällt das Opening der 2. One Piece Staffel ja richtig gut, kann locker mit dem jap. Original mithalten, wenn ihr mich fragt. 


Apropos One Piece, ich merke gerade, dass der dt. Manga nur noch 53 Kapitel hinter den Veröffentlichungen im Shonen Jump ist. WHOA!!! Ja meine Freunde, bald hat Eure Spoilerei ein Ende, dann weiß ich ALLES!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. November 2009)

Also Opening 5 gefällt mir besser. (vorallem der Teil ab 0:35)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also Opening 5 gefällt mir besser. (vorallem der Teil ab 0:35)





War das nicht das 5. Opening?


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also Opening 5 gefällt mir besser. (vorallem der Teil ab 0:35)




*schwärm* Geile Stimme


----------



## Kangrim (9. November 2009)

Ist zwar kein Opening, aber das geilste Ending das ich kenne.^^


----------



## Qonix (9. November 2009)

Wuhu, am 7. Mai 2010 kommt der zweite NGE Film zu uns und das zum Glück auch auf Blu-ray und dazu gibts gleich noch den ersten Film auch auf Blu-ray.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und an alle Fans von 100% Strawberry schaut euch mal Lilim Kiss an


----------



## Noxiel (9. November 2009)

Diesmal ein Ending? Bitte, kann ich auch. Leider nicht in der besten Quali.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Diesmal ein Ending? Bitte, kann ich auch. Leider nicht in der besten Quali.




Toller Anime, tolles Ending 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Karass


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2009)

Ja ja, nur weil ihr unsere Fragen lesen wollt und sie komisch beantworten woll müsst ihr jetzt nicht das ganze Forum mit diesen Links vollspamen.


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2009)

http://de.akinator.com/

müsst ihr mal testen, der kennst bis jetzt jede Animefigur an die ich gedacht habe


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> http://de.akinator.com/
> 
> müsst ihr mal testen, der kennst bis jetzt jede Animefigur an die ich gedacht habe


WTF O-o
HAHA 

Casher hatt er erraten, aber bei bidged und dem hauptchar aus Record of falen vampier hatt es versagt! 
letzteres is wohl zu unpopulär.
OK bei Charles Manson hats wider nen voltreffer gelandet ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ja ja, nur weil ihr unsere Fragen lesen wollt und sie komisch beantworten woll müsst ihr jetzt nicht das ganze Forum mit diesen Links vollspamen.





Qonix schrieb:


> http://de.akinator.com/
> 
> müsst ihr mal testen, der kennst bis jetzt jede Animefigur an die ich gedacht habe



fail -.-


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2009)

Was ist daran ein Fail?

Die allwissende Kugel ist einfach ein Link den man weiter schicken kann und dann selbst die Fragen der Leute beantworten.

Das mit dem erraten ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## Klunker (11. November 2009)

mhm der akanitor dingens kennt alexis rhodes Oo

naja zurück zum thema, OP Op 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur das lied, keine bilder, will euch ja nicht spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir üersönlich am besten von allen bisherigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (11. November 2009)

Hier ein Fanmade - One Piece Opening 11



Mein Lieblings-One Piece Opening-Lied ist We Are - Strawhat Version


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2009)

li la lu
<3 bleach filler mittlerweile

kenpatchi will buyaka killn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vote for kenpatchi !!!!


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2009)

Es heißt Kenpachi, und das Kampfschwein ist sowieso mit einer der coolsten Charaktere in der Serie.


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2009)

WTF Aktueller Naruto Spoiler.



Spoiler



Wie zur hölle kan man Kisame bitte schön besiegen? er Apsorbiert das Chakra des gegners und nutzt es um sich zu heilen.

Mit jeder Minute Wird Kisames Seite der Wage immer schwerer, während die des Gegners schrumpft!


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2009)

mir egal wie er heisst @nox .. der typ mitm gelben bling bling light der diesen i like lila stuff fertig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mag buyaka seit der ersten folge in der er aufgetaucht ist nicht ..

Anime Status:
Bleach
Anime 244 Manga 381
One Piece
Anime 424 Manga 563
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Manga 263
Fary Tail
Manga 160

weis wer nen guten manga der sonst noch dazu passt?^^ 
mag warten einfach nid -.- grml


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> WTF Aktueller Naruto Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


antwort auf narutospoiler


Spoiler



kisames kampfstil steht und fehlt mit dem schwert und dessen eigenschaften. vor seiner verschmolzenen form wäre das entweden des schwertes und zu hilfenahme von egal was für bushins eine wohl recht gute taktik gewesen da diese kein immenses chakrapotentialbieten. auch tai jutsu zeigt wirkung wie ien früherer kampf zwischen lee und gefährten gezeigt hat.  über seine jetzige form ist ja noch nichts bekannt, was aber auffällt ist du nun geringere nahkampfdistanz , da das schwert als solches fehlt. ein beschwörungsjutsu könnte da vielleicht helfen.



was anderes: pisst einen odas veröffentlichungspolitik in letzter zeit auch so sehr an? ich will für ihn hoffen das der zehnte film dafür auch gut wird


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> was anderes: pisst einen odas veröffentlichungspolitik in letzter zeit auch so sehr an? ich will für ihn hoffen das der zehnte film dafür auch gut wird



Wenn du damit meinst, dass die meisten One Piece Manga Kapitel inzwischen größtenteils alle 2 Wochen erscheinen: ich finds nicht so prickelnd. Aber naja, Soul Eater kommt ja auch nur monatlich raus.


----------



## Brainfreeze (14. November 2009)

Hai!
Ich schau seit langem wieder Detektiv Conan *g* Kann mir bitte wer sagen in welchen Conan/Shinichi wieder kurzzeitig seinen alten Körper hat? =D
Schonmal danke im Vorraus.  ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wieder auf Bleach trip bin^^


War ich bis vor 2 Wochen auch wieder, aber wieso gibts immer so viele Filler ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaube irgendwann mitte Juni 2010 kann ich dann wieder weiterschauen.
PS : Manga ist nichts für mich, da kommen mir ein paar Sachen zu wenig rüber.

@Minastirit: Schau dir villeicht 'mal Gurren Lagann an. Ist trash, ich weiss, aber ich find der Anime hats in sich. Kannst dir ja selber ein Bild machen. Hat halt viel von dem "Friendship"-Zeuch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)

ist Soul Eater jetzt nach Folge 51 abgeschlossen oder kommt da noch irgendwas?



Spoiler



der kishin ist tot aber son richtig fetziges ende wars nicht ich meine es war schon saucool aber so überwältigend .... naja


----------



## Meriane (14. November 2009)

Genau das frag ich mich auch^^
Bin auch heute mit Soul Eater fertig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

Elfenlied! Hab alle Folgen zu nem Film zusammengeschnittn wer will kann mich ya anschreiben^^ Death Note is auch geil. Fang grad an zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiß ist der Soul Eater Anime zu Ende aber der Manga geht immerhin noch weiter...wenn auch nur monatlich.

Was mich aber wirklich am Anime stört ist das Ende...ich werde hier nicht Spoilern für Leute die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben aber ich schreib einfach mal: Zomfg WTF olololololol? Was zur Hölle soll dieses Ende?


----------



## LiangZhou (15. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist der Soul Eater Anime zu Ende aber der Manga geht immerhin noch weiter...wenn auch nur monatlich.
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich am Anime stört ist das Ende...ich werde hier nicht Spoilern für Leute die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben aber ich schreib einfach mal: Zomfg WTF olololololol? Was zur Hölle soll dieses Ende?





/sign






Fairy Tail Spoiler



Spoiler



Wow, Erzas "Tod" hat mich berührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieser Manga wird immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2009)

Wow... Ich habe grade das erste Kapitel von Fairy Tail durch und ich muss sagen: warum zur Hölle hab ich das vorher nicht gekannt?
Es ist echt genial.


----------



## Minastirit (15. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> War ich bis vor 2 Wochen auch wieder, aber wieso gibts immer so viele Filler ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm hab ich schon durch gesehen :/

die liste war nur was ich atm noch aktiv kuke weils jede woche erneuert wird und ich bock hab immer drauf zu warten xD


----------



## tear_jerker (15. November 2009)

ab januar geht hunter x hunter endlich weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ab januar geht hunter x hunter endlich weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Echt? Toll!


----------



## Kargaro (16. November 2009)

So ein Mist... dieses Wochenend gibts keine neue Naruto Shippudenfolge *und* kein neues One Piece Chapter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich hab die Zeit genutzt und dieses AMV gemacht:

http://www.youtube.com/v/dILHYc4oBew


Wie findet ihr es?


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr es?


Musik 5 (WTF was war das ?)
Schnitt 3 (is ja im grunde nur der "gekürzte" Kampf Jiraia vs. pain)
Effekte 6 (naja, keine da)
Video-Musiksynergie 5,5

von mir gibts ne *4,9*
Aber, es geht deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## Kargaro (16. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Musik 5 (WTF was war das ?)
> Schnitt 3 (is ja im grunde nur der "gekürzte" Kampf Jiraia vs. pain)
> Effekte 6 (naja, keine da)
> 
> ...


1. Die Musik ist   "Hell Song" von Sum 41
2. Jo was sollte ich bei "Jiraya vs Pain" auch sonst zeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ich steh nicht auf Videos die voller Effekte sind... es geht doch um die Musik im Einklang mit dem Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielen Dank für deine Kritik


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> 3. Ich steh nicht auf Videos die voller Effekte sind... es geht doch um die Musik im Einklang mit dem Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt, dan muss ich meine Note aber zu ner *5* ändern. xD
die musik is grauenhaft und das zusammenspiel ist quasi nicht vorhanden.

nur eins der Makel. 
Es kommen während eines song parts in dem sich nichts an der Geschwindihkeit oder Melodie änder, schnelle als auch langsame Video sequenzen.

was bitte soll daran passen?


----------



## Minastirit (16. November 2009)

lied find ich das beste dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich stört das gecute najo und das der opa verliert .. doofes naruto system
effekte oder übergänge brauchts ja nicht wirklich


also lied gibts 8/10
naruto .. weil ich den hobby ninja nid mag 4/10
effekte sind von sich aus keine da also -
= 6/10^^

+ mukke und vid spielen nid zusammen leider


----------



## Qonix (16. November 2009)

böser böser Spoiler

*wegkick*


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> böser böser Spoiler
> 
> *wegkick*


heul doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wirklich traurig an seinem Tod is nur das er von seinem eigenen Schüler getötet wurde


----------



## Kangrim (16. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr es?




Sum 41 ist immer gut. Jedoch hättest du die RAW version des Animes verwenden sollen, der untertitel stört etwas.
Die Szenen hättest du mehr nach der Musik richten sollen. Bei schnellen Phasen im Lied hätten die Kämpfe dynamischer und schneller werden müssen.
Für den anfang nicht so schlecht aber es geht noch deutlich besser.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> heul doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





*seufz*

SPOILER -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> heul doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn dann noxiel mal mit n paar verwarnungen droht werden diese spielverderber auch wieder still sein :>


----------



## Noxiel (17. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn dann noxiel mal mit n paar verwarnungen droht werden diese spielverderber auch wieder still sein :>


So gerne ich Spoiler ja auch verwarnen und für ewig in den brennenden Abgrund der Hölle schleudern möchte, momentan sehe ich keinen Punkt in der Netiquette der diese Sanktion rechtfertigen würde. Bisher appelliere ich nur an das Gewissen der User mit Hintergrundinfos, ihr Wissen nicht im Thread breitzuschlagen, um die Freude der Anderen nicht zu verderben. 

Wobei ich werde ZAM mal fragen was er davon hält, denn in gewisser Weise deckt die Netiquette Verstöße gegen den guten Ton genauso ab wie schädliches Verhalten dem Forenfrieden gegenüber. Und es bringt ja wohl 100%ig Unfrieden, wenn man immer und immer wieder über Spoiler lesen müsste. So könnte ein Thread auch uninteressant werden. Ihr hört von mir. Har har har!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So gerne ich Spoiler ja auch verwarnen und für ewig in den brennenden Abgrund der Hölle schleudern möchte, momentan sehe ich keinen Punkt in der Netiquette der diese Sanktion rechtfertigen würde. Bisher appelliere ich nur an das Gewissen der User mit Hintergrundinfos, ihr Wissen nicht im Thread breitzuschlagen, um die Freude der Anderen nicht zu verderben.
> 
> Wobei ich werde ZAM mal fragen was er davon hält, denn in gewisser Weise deckt die Netiquette Verstöße gegen den guten Ton genauso ab wie schädliches Verhalten dem Forenfrieden gegenüber. Und es bringt ja wohl 100%ig Unfrieden, wenn man immer und immer wieder über Spoiler lesen müsste. So könnte ein Thread auch uninteressant werden. Ihr hört von mir. Har har har!




Noxiel for president!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Noxiel for president!


definitiv!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Noxiel for president!


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. November 2009)

Ich glaubs ja nicht. Schon wieder Filler bei One Piece. Also der Anime kann mich langsam echt am Ar*** lecken. Wasn das für ein Schrott.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

XD ähm ne fillerfolge im fernsehn oder eine neue folge auf (Der seite die nicht genannt werden darf)?


----------



## Qonix (17. November 2009)

Ich guck nur deutsch also Fernsehen.


----------



## TheGui (17. November 2009)

Naja... ich wär fast schon für nen zweiten Anime Thread wo gespoilert werden darf... ABER dan kann man eig auch gleich nen Animeforum aufsuchen : /

Trotzdem ist diese Spoiler Empfindlichkeit auch unangenehm für diejenigen die (Egal auf welche Weise) schon wissen was aktuel in der Serie abgeht.

Wir müssen quasi auf euch achten, und das leuft bis heute recht gut!

Ausserdem ist es nicht einfach zu differenzieren was nun ein Spoiler ist, die einen Haben heute mitt der Serie angefangen, die anderen Lesen den deutschen Manga, die dritten schauen nur den deutschen Anime und virten schauen sich den aktuellen Anime an... die alle sind auf nem unterschiedlichen wissens Stand und alle sind sogar nochmal nen Stück hinter denen die wöchentlich (oder auch monatlich) den Manga lesen.

Es ist nicht einfach, dazu kommt das man sich manchmal fast schon diskreminiert fühlt wenn die Leute schreiben

">_> Spoiler!"

So ist es nunmal schwer sich über ein aktuelles Erreignis zu freuen oder zu trauern oder gar ne lebendige Diskussion zu führen.

Und @ Qonix auch wenn der AMV nicht der besste ist, du kannst nicht erwarten das man nur begrenzt Matterial benutzt (weil der Kampf in deutschland noch net zu sehen war). Sowas wurmt mich stellvertretend für den anderen.

Wir von euch verachteten "Diebe" die nicht warten *wollen* geben unser bestes damit ihr weiterhin überrascht werdet.

Also zeigt Nachsicht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich guck nur deutsch also Fernsehen.



das ist manchmal echt unglaublich, da ist man grade an einer spannenden stelle und schwupps filler -_-


----------



## Qonix (17. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Und @ Qonix auch wenn der AMV nicht der besste ist, du kannst nicht erwarten das man nur begrenzt Matterial benutzt (weil der Kampf in deutschland noch net zu sehen war). Sowas wurmt mich stellvertretend für den anderen.


Tja, Pech.

Es wurde schon oft genug definiert das alles was noch nicht offiziell auf deutsch erschienen ist als Spoiler gilt.

Hättest das Video auch einfach nur als Link machen könne und schreiben, wie es auch schon definiert wurde, dass es sich um ein Video mit Inhalt ab Kapitel XX handelt oder so.


----------



## TheGui (17. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hättest das Video auch einfach nur als Link machen könne und schreiben, wie es auch schon definiert wurde, dass es sich um ein Video mit Inhalt ab Kapitel XX handelt oder so.


das ist lächerlich.
*
Im grunde seit ihr die Nichtraucher in einer Kneipe, die nach Luft schreien!*


----------



## Qonix (17. November 2009)

Und darum gilt bei uns im Kanton St.Gallen ab 01.01.2010 absolutes rauchverbot in alle Restaurants und Kneipen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hehe   geiles Video


----------



## Medmius (17. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Und darum gilt bei uns im Kanton St.Gallen ab 01.01.2010 absolutes rauchverbot in alle Restaurants und Kneipen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Puh hab ich Glück. Ich darf noch bis zum 1. Mai alle Restaurants in Züri vollqualmen.

Eine Frage habe ich an die Leute, die die Mangas auf deutsch lesen und damit nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand sind:
Warum wartet ihr wochenlang auf Ereignisse, wenn diese Ereignisse schon seit Wochen passiert sind. Ihr wisst wo ihr die aktuellsten Kapitel lesen könnt. Ihr beherrscht das bisschen Englisch dass man dafür braucht. Aber warum weigert ihr euch diese Sachen zu lesen und auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu sein?


----------



## TheGui (17. November 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Aber warum weigert ihr euch diese Sachen zu lesen und auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu sein?


weils "Diebstahl" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ich kapiers auch nicht. würden die Onlinemöglichkeiten nicht exestieren hätte ich sohcn vor jahren aufgehört mich so extrem für Animes/Mangas zu interessieren... weil naja im TV kam lange zeit nur Mist oder Widerholungen.

Und 5&#8364; fürn taschenbuch auszugeben das nach spätestens 4-5min durch ist würde bei meinem Manga "Konsum" nicht in Frage kommen... mal davon abgesehen das es in dem Dreckskaff hier fast nur Weibermangas gibt >_>


----------



## Qonix (17. November 2009)

Hmm, warum ich das mache?!

Weil ich ein echter Anime und Manga Fan bin.


----------



## TheGui (17. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Weil ich ein echter Anime und Manga Fan bin.


achso.

ok, und weil ich kein "echter" Anime und Manga Fan bin gehe ich jetz auf die verbotenen Seiten um dort viele viele schöne Mangas zu lesen von denen du nichtmal weist das sie exestieren...

den es gibt genug geniale Geschichten die gibts nicht auf Deutsch, oder gar als band zu kaufen.
...und von denen die meisten sicher nie den Weg in die westlichen Läden finden!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. November 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Puh hab ich Glück. Ich darf noch bis zum 1. Mai alle Restaurants in Züri vollqualmen.
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich an die Leute, die die Mangas auf deutsch lesen und damit nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand sind:
> Warum wartet ihr wochenlang auf Ereignisse, wenn diese Ereignisse schon seit Wochen passiert sind. Ihr wisst wo ihr die aktuellsten Kapitel lesen könnt. Ihr beherrscht das bisschen Englisch dass man dafür braucht. Aber warum weigert ihr euch diese Sachen zu lesen und auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu sein?





Aus dem selben Grund wieso ich Spiele, Alben und Mangas kaufe.

Weil ich ein Fan bin.


Ich les One Piece online. Wieso? Weil ich nicht warten kann, ABER:
Ich kauf mir die Bänder trotzdem.

Wenn ihr nur online lest okay, ich tu es doch auch. Aber bitte, BITTE einen Vortrag von wegen 
Nutzlosigkeit oder Unverstehens muss ich mir als Käufer dann nicht anhören. 

In diesem Punkt bin ich ganz eiskalt, wer mir da was erzählen will, sorry. Ich pfeif dann auf eure Meinung


----------



## Kangrim (17. November 2009)

Jetzt muss man sich verantworten warum man legal sachen kauft und damit die Industrie fördert? xD
Ich Lese auch im Internet Mangas oder schaue Animes. Aber meine lieblingsmangas kaufe ich immernoch und lass mich da nicht spoilern.
Vor dem rechner lesen nimmt mir auch irgendwie das richtige feeling.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aus dem selben Grund wieso ich Spiele, Alben und Mangas kaufe.
> 
> Weil ich ein Fan bin.
> 
> ...


/sign!!


----------



## tear_jerker (17. November 2009)

so viel wie ich online an mangas lese, hab ich garkeine kohle und könnt ich sie nicht online lesen, dann hätte ich sie wahrscheinlich nie gelesen. insofern kann sich der mangaka üder ein fan mehr freuen, der so oder so nie gezahlt hätte und es sind doch auch solche werte die den mangaka freuen. sonst würden nicht soviele stillschweigend zu sehen wie ihre werke als hentais verkauft werden ohne das dafür was abgedrückt wurde an die künstler. die betrachten das einfach als werbung für ihre person.

btw: LoD ich weiß nicht ob ich da den witz verpasst habe, aber du hast da jetzt schon seit ewigkeiten ein "L" zu wenig in KLugscheißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (18. November 2009)

Hm, ich würde alleine schon an den Schnitten und vor allem an der deutschen Synchronisation kaputtgehen. Aber gut, jeder Jeck is anders. Wenn es hier sowas wie Crunchyroll geben würde, dann wäre ich einer der ersten die das Bezahlen würden. (Konjunktiv is schon ne tolle Sache :F) Was mich eigentlich am meisten davon abhält DVDs zu kaufen ist noch nicht mal die Synchronisation, sondern eher das auf den DVDs kaum Typesetting möglich ist und daran hab ich mich über die Jahre schon verdammt gewöhnt. 

Serientechnisch  werden von mir momentan vor allem Nyan Koi und DtB:Ryuusei no Gemini stark gefeiert.


----------



## Medmius (18. November 2009)

LiangZhou hat es gesagt.
Man kann ja trotzdem die Geschichten im Internet lesen und auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein und dann die Mangas kaufen wenn sie erscheinen.

Wenn es nach euch ginge, wären die Leute, die keine Mangas lesen und kaufen, sondern nur die Animes anschauen, die im Fernsehen kommen auch keine Fans oder wie?

Ich möchte euch auf keinen Fall kritisieren. Ich kaufe mir auch Mangas. Trotzdem lese ich das meiste im Internet.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> btw: LoD ich weiß nicht ob ich da den witz verpasst habe, aber du hast da jetzt schon seit ewigkeiten ein "L" zu wenig in KLugscheißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mus jedes mal wieder schmunzeln :>


----------



## LiangZhou (18. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so viel wie ich online an mangas lese, hab ich garkeine kohle und könnt ich sie nicht online lesen, dann hätte ich sie wahrscheinlich nie gelesen. insofern kann sich der mangaka üder ein fan mehr freuen, der so oder so nie gezahlt hätte und es sind doch auch solche werte die den mangaka freuen. sonst würden nicht soviele stillschweigend zu sehen wie ihre werke als hentais verkauft werden ohne das dafür was abgedrückt wurde an die künstler. die betrachten das einfach als werbung für ihre person.
> 
> btw: LoD ich weiß nicht ob ich da den witz verpasst habe, aber du hast da jetzt schon seit ewigkeiten ein "L" zu wenig in KLugscheißen
> 
> ...





Wenn ich ein Mangaka wäre, würde ich mich nicht über Leute freuen die meine Mangas im Internet lesen. Ich freu mich dann darüber wenn kein Konto von Verkäufen gefüllt wird.

Mal ganz ehrlich, jeder Mangaka zeichnet damit er Geld verdient oder damit Leute seine oder ihre Ideen und Fantasien lesen können. Aber keiner zeichnet für die Leser, abgesehen von der Anerkennung die Mangakas bekommen.


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2009)

mangas hätten nie den standpunkt den sie mittlerweile haben ohne das internet
sie wären immer noch das was mehr papier verbraucht als klopapier in japan... und das wars

und nur schon die preisunterschiede sind einfach lachhaft ... japan -> hier
80% des geldes bekommt der publisher ders noch dazu zensiert ..

rtl2 i hate u ! (abgesehen davon das die nun tokio hotel in ihrem main anime spot drin haben ... bricht mir fast das herz was aus dem einst so tollen sender geworden ist .. genau wie super rtl .. geht nur noch bergab.. miley, der blaue bekloppte hund, die tussi mit den pinken haaren in ihrem lazy town ... wtf)

ich kauf mir die anime filme immer sobald diese auf deutsch + englisch erscheinen und unzensiert sind.
aber ich kann nicht warten nur weil hier die leute zu faul sind das zeugs in ner woche zu übersetzen
ich mein japanische nehmen 2h texte nachlabern fertig
man muss nix cuten ... BLUT GEHÖRT DAZU VERDAMMT!!! Wenn ein messer in ne brust rammt kommen da keine blumen raus .. da kommt blut .. und frauen haben in animes nunmal spezielle reize ..

je älter ich werde desto mehr hasse ich dieses *help the kiddis censor the stuf* ... sogar sailor moon hatte tittis und nippel!


----------



## tear_jerker (18. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> je älter ich werde desto mehr hasse ich dieses *help the kiddis censor the stuf* ... sogar sailor moon hatte tittis und nippel!


/sign
gebt mir mein recht auf titten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2009)

ACHTUNG EIN NOXIEL IST IM THREAD

*sich verstecken versucht*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. November 2009)

NEIN! Ich habe am Montag mit Fairy Tail angefangen und bin jetzt schon fertig...ich kann es nicht erwarten bis das neue Kapitel herauskommt.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> NEIN! Ich habe am Montag mit Fairy Tail angefangen und bin jetzt schon fertig...ich kann es nicht erwarten bis das neue Kapitel herauskommt.


was ist schon so spannend daran.
der feind kramt irgend einen fiesen magischen trick mal wieder aus der mottenkiste. natsu kommt erst nicht gegen an aber irgendwer/irgendwas schmeißt nochmal nen scheit in glut und peng! Feuer^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> was ist schon so spannend daran.
> der feind kramt irgend einen fiesen magischen trick mal wieder aus der mottenkiste. natsu kommt erst nicht gegen an aber irgendwer/irgendwas schmeißt nochmal nen scheit in glut und peng! Feuer^^


also wie dragonball, one piece und alle anderen animes XD yay ich liebe es!


----------



## tear_jerker (19. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also wie dragonball, one piece und alle anderen animes XD yay ich liebe es!


wie dragonball? ja!
wie one piece? Nein!
bei natsu ist klar vordefiniert wie er stärker wird und somit ist es kein wunder wenn er den gegner mal wieder mit na stärkeren straight forward fire improved
niederstreckt.
aber wer hätte gedacht das ruffy anstatt eines neuen gum gum trick gear2 auspackt? ist zwar letztendlich auch nur ein stärker sein, aber mal auf andere art als einfach ein größeres feuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie dragonball? ja!


Na da muss ich schon widersprechen. Es wird eigentlich immer vergesen das die Jungs Monate wenn nicht Jahre trainiert haben bevor sie wieder was neues können. Nix mit kleiner Junge und immer mehr Power und fertig.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na da muss ich schon widersprechen. Es wird eigentlich immer vergesen das die Jungs Monate wenn nicht Jahre trainiert haben bevor sie wieder was neues können. Nix mit kleiner Junge und immer mehr Power und fertig.


uhh ja son goku kämpft gegen (z.B.) freezer total unterlegen irgendwann killt der seinen freund krillin (schreibweise ist pure wilkür in diesem fall) son goku legt durch wut ne schippe drauf und BAM IN DIE FRESSE UND MIM STOCK AU NOMA!!


----------



## tear_jerker (19. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na da muss ich schon widersprechen. Es wird eigentlich immer vergesen das die Jungs Monate wenn nicht Jahre trainiert haben bevor sie wieder was neues können. Nix mit kleiner Junge und immer mehr Power und fertig.


am ende war es aber doch meistens die deus ex machina Wut die nochmal nen kampfkraftausbruch brachte


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2009)

Das mit dem SSJ war hald so aber man wusste ja schon das den gibt. Gegen Cell war es zum Beispiel reines Training und da wusste Son Goku auch schon das sein Sohn Stufe 2 erreichen kann. Also das war nicht so einfach in der Klemme und schwupp und es kommt was anderes. Nein es war schon da. Dann bei Boo. Son Goku hat wieder Jahre trainiert und hald dann SSJ 3 mit Genkidama verbunden. Das war alles nichts mit letzter Ausweg und auf einmal stärker.

Also ich finde Dragonball wird zu sehr auf keinen Ausweg und dann einfach stärker werden einklassiert.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

bei cell wars so das ER wusste das sein sohn SSJ2 erreichen kann aber was wars, alle sind am verlieren und BOOOOM sein sohn rastet aus und dann gings Massaker erst los also wieder selbes Schema.

bei Boo geb ich zu das es anders ist anders da killt ihn ja ne genkidama soweit ich mich erinnere


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2009)

Ja eben. Es war nicht so das es auf einmal da war als nichts mehr ging. Son Goku wusste schon das er es kann also wars nicht das selbe Schema.


----------



## Minastirit (20. November 2009)

son goku war immer der schwächste
gegen vegeta fast verloren
dann epic bling bling booom

gegen freezer verloren
wütend BOOOOM

(wobei sajains stärker werden wenn sie fast tot waren) 

gegen boo voll am loosen
sein sohn und die anderen drehen durch
bäm bäm badabäm xD

und trozdem habe ich jede sendung gekukt und auf die nächste gewartet


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2009)

Ach ist doch egal. Es ist udn bleibt einer der besten Anime / Mangas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, Soul Eater ist ja Mal geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach ist doch egal. Es ist udn bleibt einer der besten Anime / Mangas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, nur schade das der Anime so ein schlechtes Ende hatte.


----------



## aisteh (20. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> [...]
> aber ich kann nicht warten nur weil hier die leute zu faul sind das zeugs in ner woche zu übersetzen
> ich mein japanische nehmen 2h texte nachlabern fertig
> [...]



Traurigerweise hört sich ein Großteil der Synchronisationen genau so an. Und wenn dann die Schauspieler selber noch nicht mal wissen, dass sie eine Rolle in einem Anime gesprochen haben passt das auch perfekt dazu (Gibt eine Doku namens "Anime - Faszination des Fremden", wo genau dieser Fall auftritt).


----------



## Sin (20. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> son goku war immer der schwächste
> gegen vegeta fast verloren
> dann epic bling bling booom
> 
> ...



Na dufte, jetzt bin ich schon wieder kurz davor die alten Folgen rauszugraben :-(
Wobei ich eins sagen muss: Die Filme von Dragonball waren durch die Bank durch alle grottenschlecht.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Na dufte, jetzt bin ich schon wieder kurz davor die alten Folgen rauszugraben :-(
> Wobei ich eins sagen muss: Die Filme von Dragonball waren durch die Bank durch alle grottenschlecht.


mach das ruhig, es werden nämlich alle folgen grad digital remastered wieder ausgeworfen. das ganze nennt sich dragonball kai


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2009)

Aber nur die Dragonball Z Folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber nur die Dragonball Z Folgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


logisch woanders hat songoku ja auch nicht gegen freezer gekämpft^^


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> logisch woanders hat songoku ja auch nicht gegen freezer gekämpft^^


der hatt nomal im jensaits gegen Freza/cell gekämpft xD


----------



## tear_jerker (20. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> der hatt nomal im jensaits gegen Freza/cell gekämpft xD


gekämpft?^^ das kann man ja nicht kampf nennen, son goku ist doch nicht mal blond angelaufen und hat selbst nur hallo zu den beiden gesagt und sich gefragt was die hier machen^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2009)

Hab grad mein naruto weitergeguckt also shipuuden folge 135 und 136 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Das ist ja mal richtig übel. Was meint ihr verliert sasuke sein Auge?


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hab grad mein naruto weitergeguckt also shipuuden folge 135 und 136
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



Naja ich meine nicht, ich weis es... soll ichs sagen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gekämpft?^^ das kann man ja nicht kampf nennen, son goku ist doch nicht mal blond angelaufen und hat selbst nur hallo zu den beiden gesagt und sich gefragt was die hier machen^^


joa das war kein kampf das war sanftes streicheln


----------



## TheGui (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> joa das war kein kampf das war sanftes streicheln





Spoiler



habs dochnur der vollständigkeit halber erwähnt ^^ GT sowie die Filme waren leider eh alle Mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nur die deutsche Synchro, weil die gefühlte hälfte der Serie geschnitten wurde.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (21. November 2009)

Wo läuft den shipuuden? hab die folgen leider immer wieder verpasst, naja die gekürzte scheiße tut auch in der seele weh...
Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn so von anfang an erdacht wurde und alle nur das gekürzte kennen würden... aber nur für einige länder und vorallem deutschland...

z.b. hab ich vor n paar tagen die neue One Pice folge gesehen wo ace gegen black gegkämpft hat und da wurde tatsächlich ne scene rausgeschnitten in der auf ace geschossen wurde, obschon er die kugel eh verbrant hat bevor sie ihn getroffen hat...


----------



## TheGui (21. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Aber nur die deutsche Synchro, weil die gefühlte hälfte der Serie geschnitten wurde.





Spoiler



ich habs mir nie auf deutsch angetan! und trotzdem war GT mist²


----------



## H2OTest (22. November 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Wo läuft den shipuuden? hab die folgen leider immer wieder verpasst, naja die gekürzte scheiße tut auch in der seele weh...
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn so von anfang an erdacht wurde und alle nur das gekürzte kennen würden... aber nur für einige länder und vorallem deutschland...
> 
> z.b. hab ich vor n paar tagen die neue One Pice folge gesehen wo ace gegen black gegkämpft hat und da wurde tatsächlich ne scene rausgeschnitten in der auf ace geschossen wurde, obschon er die kugel eh verbrant hat bevor sie ihn getroffen hat...



Denkt dir mal die einfachste deutsche websiteaddresse aus die aus deutschland kommt und was mit "naruto" zu tun hat...
hoffntlich hab ich nicht zuviel gesagt. Naja wer suchet der findet wer trauftritt verschwindet...

Achja an thegui Lass mal lieber 



Spoiler



aber man sieht im op das er was an einem auge hat .. vllt verliert er ja nur 1


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja leider wobei GT hab ich leider nie gesehn ...


TADA UND SCHON WEI? ICH WAS ICH DIE NÄCHSTEN WOCHEN MACHEN WERDE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hakkes (22. November 2009)

JAAA ES IST SOWEIT:
#####################################


Spoiler



HUNTER X HUNTER WIRD AB DEM 4. JANUAR 2010 FORTGESETZT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ENDLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *big mega freu *


----------



## Minastirit (22. November 2009)

Gt habe ich gesehen .. und um ehrlich zu sein es war der beginn des untergangs meiner liebsten serie im tv/internet

ich habe son goku zu gesehen wie er erwachsen wurde, wie er 6 folgen lang sein genkidama aufgeladen hat um frezzer zu killen, wie es unzälige male gestroben ist
und nun wird das ganze so beendet ... irgendwie traurig.

fairy tail anime ist aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die japan version + englisch synchro .. leider erst 6 parts aber soo cool ^^ 
"grey wiso hast du schon wieder keine kleider an?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. November 2009)

Spoiler



GT war nunmal so scheiße weil es net von Akira Toriyama gekommen ist!

auszug Wiki "Toriyama wirkte bei Dragonball GT lediglich als künstlerischer Berater mit."

wen wunderst da noch das es so extrem viel schlechter als DB und DB Z gewesen ist!

Trauert nicht... GT war kein echtes DB!


----------



## LiangZhou (23. November 2009)

Fairy Tail Spoiler



Spoiler



So, hab jetzt die Luxus Arc hinter mir und bin gefrustet das dieser manga auch bald zu Ende bzw am Warten ist >-<
 Ein wirklich toller Manga, auch wenn es immer das selbe "Bösewicht bedroht Gilde und Freunde - Ich hau dich kaputt" Prinzip ist. Ich finde es klasse ;D


----------



## Minastirit (23. November 2009)

fairy tail bin ich bei 162 und warte auf die nächste 
und besonders aufs anime !! gibts erst 6 folgen aber einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


my vi de o *sing*

najo will mal nix spoilern da eh jeder das liest was im spoiler drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber 162 war wieder mal EPICCC 

ich glaub ich kuk mir mal naruto an auch wenn ich ihn irgendwie nid mag .. doofer hamster typ^^ alles unter 200 bänden hab ich einfach viel zu schnell gelsen


----------



## Clamev (24. November 2009)

Hat jemand von euch Chrono Trigger gesehen?


----------



## TheGui (24. November 2009)

Spoiler



Fairy Tail is so Echi <3 <3 <3 
das Bonus chap is einfach nur zu geil xD


----------



## LiangZhou (24. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





/sign 



Welches Bonus Chap?


----------



## Zoonyx (24. November 2009)

Stimmt das Bonus CHap ist echt der hammer ... 
aber eigentlich auch ne traurige geschichte ^^


----------



## TheGui (24. November 2009)

Zoonyx schrieb:


> Stimmt das Bonus CHap ist echt der hammer ...
> aber eigentlich auch ne traurige geschichte ^^





Spoiler



Tröste dich an der Bade Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: @ LiangZhou, das was gestern auf der verbotenen Seite upgeloadet wurde ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (24. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Soweit bin ich noch nicht


----------



## TheGui (24. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich noch nicht





Spoiler



Dan hast was worauf du dich freuen kannst ^^


----------



## Cooko (25. November 2009)

AZUMANGA DAIOH!!!!
wer liebt chio, yomi osaka und co ncoh :> ?

(lieblingszitat osaka: warum können sie fliegen ~(°_°)~


----------



## tear_jerker (25. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also mal ehrlich, das bonuschap war echter mist und eigentlich nur purer fanservice in fast gantz qualität


----------



## aisteh (26. November 2009)

Oh mah gah! I wish i were a bird. 

Lucky Star find ich aber besser. Hab vorhin ma mit Asura Cryin' angefangen, sieht ganz gut aus, der Cast passt auch.


----------



## Kangrim (26. November 2009)

aisteh schrieb:


> Oh mah gah! I wish i were a bird.
> 
> Lucky Star find ich aber besser. Hab vorhin ma mit Asura Cryin' angefangen, sieht ganz gut aus, der Cast passt auch.




Kimura-Sensei warum sind sie eigentlich lehrer geworden?
"WEIL ICH AUF SCHULMÄDCHEN STEHE!!!!!" xD
Ich liebe diese stelle xD


----------



## LiangZhou (26. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dan hast was worauf du dich freuen kannst ^^




Ich habs gelesen und kann nur wiederholen


/sign



xD


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2009)

Spoiler



WTF... wo kommt das Bild her ? xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (26. November 2009)

hi hab mal ne kleine Frage kennt jemand ein paar gute Deutsche Anime Tubes wo man sich z.b Death Note oder Soul eater reinziehen kann [jaja ich weiss dat es illegal aber ,Who cares?]


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> [jaja ich weiss dat es illegal aber ,Who cares?]





Spoiler



Noxiel cares! BTW... ich kenn keine guten deutschen Übersetzungen O_o







Spoiler



OMG OMG OMG so ein FETTER Batzen an Lore!!!!!!! xD wie genial... Oda hat nen ziemlich gut gefüllten prolog (Storry jahre vor Lufys geburt + Bezug auf aktelle Erreignisse und Vorahnung auf nen EXTREMES!!! Kabüsch!) rausgebracht!
SO genial xD 
Ich könnt platzen vor Aufregung!


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> hi hab mal ne kleine Frage kennt jemand ein paar gute Deutsche Anime Tubes wo man sich z.b Death Note oder Soul eater reinziehen kann [jaja ich weiss dat es illegal aber ,*Who cares?*]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer hier antwortet. Nicht wahr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. November 2009)

xD das satan bild, gab noch en anderes davon, glaube mit pokemon als vergleich zu einem tier^^

jup das neue op chapter ist ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bald kommt der film ruas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw also so toll fand ich das bonus chap zu fairy tail gar net :/ aber es stimmt schon, ft ist wirklich sehr ecchi lastig, wobei ein richtiger ecchi manga fällt mir jetzt eigentlich überhaupt nicht ein :/

mls ist schon was anderes und z.b love trouble, tenjo tenge what ever sind keine reinen ecchis :/


----------



## LordofDemons (27. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH *vor lachen aufm Boden rumroll*


----------



## LiangZhou (27. November 2009)

Das neue One Piece Chapter ist wie immer einfach imba und wie immer verfluche ich Oda dafür das er eine Woche braucht für ein neues Chap ;D


OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Golden Leo, was fürn Freak Oo Ein Steuerrad im Kopf? Schwerter als Beine?  Und wenn Garp so stark wie Sengoku ist wieso ist er dann "bloß" Vizeadmiral? Was ist die Kraft von Sengoku? Was ist Leos Plan? Wieso sah Moria damals schon wie ein Freak aus? Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Klunker (27. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das neue One Piece Chapter ist wie immer einfach imba und wie immer verfluche ich Oda dafür das er eine Woche braucht für ein neues Chap ;D
> 
> 
> OP Spoiler
> ...



antwort



Spoiler



garp wollte seine freiheiten bewaren, joh der leo ist en bissel strange naja mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leo will die weltherrschaft..vermutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und moria sieht eben wie moria aus nur eindrucksvoller und btw wieso hat sich der typ nur so gehen lassen, gut erwurde von kaidou in der new world zerstört aber trotzdem...


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2009)

Spoiler



Naruto Spoiler





Spoiler



WTF!!! Kisame hatt sein Kopf verloren xD
Das war unerwartet!
und was is jetz mit Samehada? Bleibt es als Bees Schoshünd... Schoßschwertchen?


----------



## LiangZhou (28. November 2009)

AH FU**

Weil du Wurst den Zusatz "Naruto Spoiler" gespoilert hast hab ich jetzt den Spoiler gelesen >_<


&#8364;: Hab grade ne Mail von Carlsen bekommen, Fairy tail erscheint in Deutschland!  *freu*


----------



## TheGui (28. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> AH FU**
> 
> Weil du Wurst den Zusatz "Naruto Spoiler" gespoilert hast hab ich jetzt den Spoiler gelesen >_<





Spoiler



hab extra nen absatz reingehauen und gehofft das jeder erstmal das liest was als erstes steht.

hier schreibe ich nurnoch im Spoiler!


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2009)

Du weißt schon was der Sinn eines Spoilers ist? Ich frage nur, weil selbst die Ankündigung zum Spoiler zu verdecken ist, gelinde gesagt, unsinnig.


----------



## TheGui (28. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> gelinde gesagt, unsinnig.





Spoiler



ich weis, bleib aber trotzdem dabei.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (28. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ich weis, bleib aber trotzdem dabei.



Weil... 



Spoiler



Baum ?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ich weis, bleib aber trotzdem dabei.



This is madness!


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Spoiler



Weis jemand wann endlich die 2. Staffel Elfenlied rauskommt?


----------



## TheGui (28. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Weis jemand wann endlich die 2. Staffel Elfenlied rauskommt?





Spoiler



kp, aber in Deutschland 2 Jahre später ^^


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kp, aber in Deutschland 2 Jahre später ^^





Spoiler



wirklich?


----------



## Qonix (28. November 2009)

Ihr könnt afhören mit den falschen Spoilerbalken.


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ihr könnt afhören mit den falschen Spoilerbalken.





Spoiler



warum sollten wir?!


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> warum sollten wir?!



Weil ich so schlecht platzierten Protest sicher nicht auf Dauer tolerieren werde, Spam und Offtopic erst recht nicht und sollte sich dieses Gebahren fortsetzen, was nur darauf hinaus läuft anderen Usern den Besuch dieses Threads zu verleiden, werde ich auch entsprechende Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.

Ich zitiere aus praktischen Gründen einmal Wiki:



> Ein Spoiler ist eine Information, die dazu geeignet ist, den Genuss Dritter am Konsum eines Mediums zu verderben (engl. to spoil &#8222;verderben&#8220.
> [...]
> Die unerbetene Weitergabe von Spoilern gilt deshalb allgemein als grobe Unhöflichkeit.



Ich habe in keinster Weise etwas dagegen, wenn ihr Euch über Plot Inhalte von Serien unterhalten wollt, die in ihrer Form noch nicht den deutschen Markt erreicht haben, wenn das Ziel aber unter anderem darin bestehen soll, anderen Nutzern dieser Informationsplattform den Spaß an der Serie zu verderben, dann werde ich das so nicht hinnehmen.
Bisher habe ich es ausschließlich auf dem kollegialen Weg versucht und darum gebeten, solche Inhalte durch einen Spoilerbalken zu verdecken und kurz darauf hinzuweisen, was sich darunter verbirgt. Wenn ich aber erst die Axt kreisen lassen muß, dann ist das die Entscheidung Weniger, die dann aber darunter zu leiden haben werden.

P.S.: Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil ich so schlecht platzierten Protest sicher nicht auf Dauer tolerieren werde, Spam und Offtopic erst recht nicht und sollte sich dieses Gebahren fortsetzen, was nur darauf hinaus läuft anderen Usern den Besuch dieses Threads zu verleiden, werde ich auch entsprechende Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.
> 
> Ich zitiere aus praktischen Gründen einmal Wiki:
> 
> ...






Ich kann nur wiederholen was ich schonmal gesagt habe,  Nox 4 President!


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Dezember 2009)

Alter, was gehtn hier ab? Totale Funkstille oder wie? Dabei ist das neue OP Chapter doch soooo.....frustend! Ich will weiterlesen!


----------



## Petersburg (11. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
kennt vielleicht irgendwer ein Paar Animes die soähnlich sind wie FullMetal Alchemist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Dezember 2009)

ein tag noch, dann ist strong world draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu op..hatte wohl doch recht mit meiner vermutung wie lange der arc geht oder liang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Dezember 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ein tag noch, dann ist strong world draußen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Nö! Das akzeptiere ich nicht! Es wird ein langer, harter und langer Kampf.


----------



## Qonix (12. Dezember 2009)

Liest hier eigentlich wer Bakuman?

Also ich finde den Manga einfach super.


----------



## TheGui (13. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Alter, was gehtn hier ab? Totale Funkstille oder wie? Dabei ist das neue OP Chapter doch soooo.....frustend! Ich will weiterlesen!


naja, wir arschlöcher die eh alles klauen und es wagen aktuel zu bleiben haben halt keine lust mehr alles in spoiler zu schreiben.

komisch das der Thread so lange "tod" war... und von den "Wahren" animefans nicht oben gehallten wurde.

ach stimmt ja... die haben ja nix neues worüber es sich zu sprechen lohnt :/


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja, wir arschlöcher die eh alles klauen und es wagen aktuel zu bleiben haben halt keine lust mehr alles in spoiler zu schreiben.
> 
> komisch das der Thread so lange "tod" war... und von den "Wahren" animefans nicht oben gehallten wurde.
> 
> ach stimmt ja... die haben ja nix neues worüber es sich zu sprechen lohnt :/






*seufz* Ich dachte das Thema wär jetzt abgeschlossen...will jetzt aber nicht nocheinmal darüber diskutieren...



Bakuman...da hab ich mal reinegschaut und mochte den Zeichenstil nicht. Gegenfrage, liest jemand Kyoko Karasuma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Dezember 2009)

aber klar

ein gute Manga wie ich finde


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

ok ich hab mir jetztd as lange Avatarwochenende auf NICK reingezogen geiler anime muss ich sagen gefällt mir richtig gut ich freu mich auf den Film :>


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich hab mir jetztd as lange Avatarwochenende auf NICK reingezogen geiler anime muss ich sagen gefällt mir richtig gut ich freu mich auf den Film :>


Welcher Film, looos sag mir welcher Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ???? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

guck mal auf ZAMS profil in seinen aktuellen blog ich kanns leider grad schlecht verlinken weil ich aufer arbeit bin^^
edit: ich hab mal den blog verlinkt

http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1973219262


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> guck mal auf ZAMS profil in seinen aktuellen blog ich kanns leider grad schlecht verlinken weil ich aufer arbeit bin^^


OK mach ich dankö!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Hmm mir gefällt Avatar irgendwie nicht. Aber den Film werd ich mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem ansehen.
Vielleicht wird er ja sogar ganz gut wer weiß.^^

Elfenlied Band 5 werd ich mir noch holen müssen und mein Fullmetal Alchemist hat auchnoch nachholbedarf. 
Vor Weihnachten werd ich mir jedoch nichts davon kaufen.
Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich das es jemand aus meinem Familien oder Freundeskreis schafft den richtigen Band zum richtigen Manga zu finden,
aber man kann ja nie wissen xD


----------



## Qonix (14. Dezember 2009)

Also Avatar ist ja eignetlich kein richtiger Anime.

Es ist eignetlich ein amerikanischer Zeichentrick der sich von Animes inspirieren lies.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm mir gefällt Avatar irgendwie nicht. Aber den Film werd ich mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem ansehen.



Der Avatar Film hat aber nichts mit der Zeichentrickserie zu tun. Außer es gibt noch einen 2ten^^, den kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Der Avatar Film hat aber nichts mit der Zeichentrickserie zu tun. Außer es gibt noch einen 2ten^^, den kenn ich nicht.



Doch der kleine Typ mit dem blauen Pfeil auf der Glatze. Handelt von dem Typen aus Avatar. Hat aber nichts mit dem derzeit gehypten Film mit den blauen Männchen zu tun (welchen ich mir auch sehr gerne ansehen werde).


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Der Avatar Film hat aber nichts mit der Zeichentrickserie zu tun. Außer es gibt noch einen 2ten^^, den kenn ich nicht.


Es soll n Realfilm von Avatar gemacht werden, aber da sie den Film nicht Avatar nennen könne heißt er : The last Airbender (glaube ich)


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Es soll n Realfilm von Avatar gemacht werden, aber da sie den Film nicht Avatar nennen könne heißt er : The last Airbender (glaube ich)


ich hab in einem vorherigen post zams blog verlinkt da ist der Youtubelink drin zu dem "echten" Avatarfilm


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab in einem vorherigen post zams blog verlinkt da ist der Youtubelink drin zu dem "echten" Avatarfilm


Nochmal Danke dafür ohne dich wüsst ich nichts davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch einen Dank an Wikipedia, für die etwas ausführlichere Erkärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (14. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Es soll n Realfilm von Avatar gemacht werden, aber da sie den Film nicht Avatar nennen könne heißt er : The last Airbender (glaube ich)



Ich warte ja immernoch auf die RL verfilmung von Neon Genesis Evangelion, welche leider nicht in deutschland erscheinen wird.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich hab mir jetztd as lange Avatarwochenende auf NICK reingezogen geiler anime muss ich sagen gefällt mir richtig gut ich freu mich auf den Film :>



jep, avatar ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist zwar eigentlich ne kinderserie aber wesentlich ernster,lustiger und besser gezeichnet als das was heutzutage auf rtl 2 läuft
die 29042305 pokemon staffel und die 995489056 yu-gi-oh staffel -.-


----------



## TheGui (14. Dezember 2009)

Avatar mit Glatzenmönch = Öde

Avatar mit Zack boom aliens und mechs = cool!


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Avatar mit Glatzenmönch = Öde
> 
> Avatar mit Zack boom aliens und mechs = cool!




Seh ich auch so.
Warum mir der Zeichentrick Avatar nicht gefällt kann ich nicht sagen. Irgendwie find ich das ganze drum herum langweilig.

Auf den Alien Avatar freu ich mich schon aber da das hier der Anime Thread ist muss das nicht weiter erläutert werden.



Ich werf einfach mal eine Frage in den Raum:
Schaut ihr Animes die gerade erst ausgestrahlt werden?
Damit meine ich sowas wie z.B damals (naja so lange ist es auch noch nicht her) bei K-On! wo die Folgen manchmal in mehreren Tagen Abstand raus gebracht wurden. 

Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich Animes die mit mehreren tagen Abstand gestreamt werden schneller abbreche und dann vergesse als welche die ich gleich komplett anschauen kann.^^
Ist sehr nervig wenn man von nem Anime hört, denkt: "Den hab ich schon gesehen", man dann ins Überlegen kommt und einem dann einfällt das man den ja abgebrochen hat. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Avatar mit Glatzenmönch = Öde
> 
> Avatar mit Zack boom aliens und mechs = cool!


ihr habt doch nimmer alle latten an zaun Oo

der Avatar Kinofilm suckt so derbe das is der Wahsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Dezember 2009)

Avatar, Aufbruch nach Pandora: Das ist James Cameron´s neuester Film (Cameron ist der Regisseur von Titanic und Terminator) Es ist einer extrem teurer Film und war schon seit vielen Jahren geplant. Cameron verfiltm btw auch Battle Angel Alita.

The Last Airbender, ein Fantasyfilm mit der Geschichte von der amerikanischen Cartoonserie Avatar (Das mit dem Luftbändiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Und bitte nicht über Filme urteilen die man nicht gesehn hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persöhnlich find beide Filme bis jetzt endgeil und liebe auch Avatar die Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Quonix

Und wie findest du den Zeichenstil? Ich persöhnlich finde auch die Erzählweise anstrengend


----------



## Qonix (14. Dezember 2009)

Zum teil etwas verwirrend aber das bin ich mir von Welcome to NHK und .hack gewohnt


----------



## Klunker (14. Dezember 2009)

bloss nichts schlechtes über.hack sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw..ist der typ in the last airbinde rnicht en bissel alt...

achja zum neuen op film...ab wann gilt etwas als eine religion? wenn menschen ca 1 km anstehen um an kinokarten ranzukommen??????




interessantes video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TuuU4U7oEY  irgetnwie ging das einbetten nicht Oo


----------



## aisteh (14. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immernoch auf die RL verfilmung von Neon Genesis Evangelion, welche leider nicht in deutschland erscheinen wird.



Will nicht wollen. :E

Das kann nur schief gehen, egal wer sich daran versucht. Auch mit dem Ende, 



Spoiler



unabhängig davon welches der beiden sie nehmen,


 wird sich ein Großteil der Kinobesucher nicht zufrieden geben. 

Bin ma auf die neue Season gespannt. 

Dance in The Vampire Bund, Katanagatari, Baka to Test, Ladies Vs Butlers und Omamori Himari werd ich mir wohl mal angucken. Eventuell auch Durarara!! und Soranowoto, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde einfach keine Animes mehr die mir gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab jetzt Bleach, Death Note, Fullmetal Alchemist und Elfenlied durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Dezember 2009)

da gabs mal ne parodie synchro von avatar.

da sagt er sowas wie "wtf wiso macht ein Komet der aus Dreck und Eis besteht den Feuerbändiger stärker? Das macht doch keinen sinn!"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach keine Animes mehr die mir gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du´s schon mit Soul Eater probiert, oder vielleicht Fairy Tail?


Soul Eater Spoiler:


Spoiler



Black Star vs. Crona und Medusa gegen Justin? Das wird spannend!


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Hast du´s schon mit Soul Eater probiert, oder vielleicht Fairy Tail?
> 
> 
> Soul Eater Spoiler:
> ...



Hm hab doch noch eine gute Serie gefunden Haibane Renmei, danach werde ich mir mal Soul Eater angucken


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2009)

WTF Soul Eater geht weiter????


JO IS DEN HEID SCHO WEIHNACHTN


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF Soul Eater geht weiter????
> 
> 
> JO IS DEN HEID SCHO WEIHNACHTN




WTF? Bin mal weg nachschauen^^


Edit: achsooo der manga^^ beim manga warte ich brav wie weit der in deutschland ist^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF Soul Eater geht weiter????
> 
> 
> JO IS DEN HEID SCHO WEIHNACHTN



Ja, gestern ist das neue Chapter raus.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Und ich warte immernoch auf Band 2......ganz davon abgesehen das Fan-Sub Team ist auch nicht das schnellste. Diese Woche kam erst Folge 38 raus.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und ich warte immernoch auf Band 2



Jop ich auch. Werd nach Weihnachten wieder ne Bestellung mit nen paar Mangas machen.
Unter anderem dann Elfenlied, Soul Eater und es wäre schön wenn ich endlich mal an die nächsten Bände von D.Gray-man ran kommen würde x.x
Achja Fullmetal Alchemist nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Klunker (16. Dezember 2009)

muss mal endlich die neuen rosario + vampire bände kaufen, sowie future diary und fairy tail :3


----------



## Qonix (16. Dezember 2009)

zum Glück kommt bei mir das alles schon automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. Dezember 2009)

boah -.- ich merke gerade ich hinke bei rosario + vampire 5 bände hinterher -.- und ab april gibs season auf englisch, das cover gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut :3


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jop ich auch. Werd nach Weihnachten wieder ne Bestellung mit nen paar Mangas machen.
> Unter anderem dann Elfenlied, Soul Eater und es wäre schön wenn ich endlich mal an die nächsten Bände von D.Gray-man ran kommen würde x.x
> Achja Fullmetal Alchemist nicht zu vergessen.



Apropos Fullmetal Alchemist, diese Bände sind ja sauteuer. Fast acht Euro für einen Band, der wohl etwas dünner als ein gewöhnlicher One Piece Band ist. Unerhört, wenn die Geschichte und die Zeichnungen nicht so toll wären.

Kaum zu fassen, dass er ihn hat sterben lassen, dabei war der mir als Familienvater gleich symphatisch. 

Was die Bestellung bei Amazon angeht, da werde ich bald auch wieder bestellen. Im Ausland werden die Yakitate Bänder fleißig weiter veröffentlicht, nur Dtl. stellt sich quer. Hmpf.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Apropos Fullmetal Alchemist, diese Bände sind ja sauteuer. Fast acht Euro für einen Band, der wohl etwas dünner als ein gewöhnlicher One Piece Band ist. Unerhört, wenn die Geschichte und die Zeichnungen nicht so toll wären.
> 
> Kaum zu fassen, dass er ihn hat sterben lassen, dabei war der mir als Familienvater gleich symphatisch.




Jo aber da Ich FMA Fan bin ist es mir auch das wert.^^
Ja schon schade das er tot ist, aber es trägt auch gut zu den rachegefühlen bei.
Ich meine, wer lässt schon so einen sympatischen Charakter einfach sterben? Ich fand es hat positiv zur geschichte beigetragen.^^
Trozdem fehlt er jetzt. Er hatte ne verdammt coole Art^^.


----------



## Medmius (16. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach keine Animes mehr die mir gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Black Lagoon und Grenadier kann ich dir noch raten.


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

Eine Frage: Wieviele Bänder hatt der FMA Manga?


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2009)

Bisher 19
Werden aber noch (alle 2 Monate?) neue rausgebracht.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin der absolute NEED! Ich habe innerhalb von den letzen  13 Stunden einen ganzen Anime mit 24 Folgen und jeweils 25 min Spiellänge durchgeschaut, und bin nebenbei duschen und zum Zahnarz mit Bus gefahren (Dies hat mich *rechnen*... 3 Stunde gekostet).

Boah macht das mal jemand nach :>

Der Anime hiess: "Welcome to the NHK" Ein Pseudoprycho-Anime, welches das Leben eines "Hikikomori's" zeigt und veranschaulicht. Im Anime ist viel wahres dran, aber gegen Ende fand ich es schon ziemlich... "abgedreht". Nein, die Menschen waren nicht mehr ganz klar im Koppe :x Aber genug. Schaut es euch an, wenns beliebt :>

PS: Ein Hikikomori ist ein Typ (oder Mädel...) welche ihr Haus nicht mehr verlassen, und quasi nur noch Zei verschwenden. Sie sind nicht fähig, an öffentliche Plätze zu gehen und haben starke Komplexe.

Pps: Der genaue japanische Wortlaut für NEED hab ich vergessen. Allerdings kann man es mit dem westlichen "Nerds" vergleichen.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin der absolute NEED! Ich habe innerhalb von den letzen  13 Stunden einen ganzen Anime mit 24 Folgen und jeweils 25 min Spiellänge durchgeschaut, und bin nebenbei duschen und zum Zahnarz mit Bus gefahren (Dies hat mich *rechnen*... 3 Stunde gekostet).
> 
> Boah macht das mal jemand nach :>
> 
> Der Anime hiess: "Welcome to the NHK" Ein Pseudoprycho-Anime, welches das Leben eines "Hikikomori's" zeigt und veranschaulicht. Im Anime ist viel wahres dran, aber gegen Ende fand ich es schon ziemlich... "abgedreht". Nein, die Menschen waren nicht mehr ganz klar im Koppe :x Aber genug. Schaut es euch an, wenns beliebt :>




Ach ich denke das haben hier auf dem Thread schon viele geschafft. Ich jedenfalls auch (bei Fullmetal Alchemist).^^
Jo Welcome to the NHK ist schon recht lustig aber wie du schon sagtest gegen ende gefällt er mir nichtmehr so.
Gegen ende kommt dann halt mehr dramatik als am anfang im ANime und dadurch lassen die comedy Elemente nach, 
welche für mich den Anime ausgemacht haben. Außerdem ist das der erste Anime, bei dem mir der Anime besser als der Manga gefallen hat.
Der Manga hat mich irgendwie sehr gelangweilt auch wenn er recht gute Stellen hatte.^^


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin der absolute NEED! Ich habe innerhalb von den letzen  13 Stunden einen ganzen Anime mit 24 Folgen und jeweils 25 min Spiellänge durchgeschaut, und bin nebenbei duschen und zum Zahnarz mit Bus gefahren (Dies hat mich *rechnen*... 3 Stunde gekostet).
> 
> Boah macht das mal jemand nach :>



Ich hab Death Note komplet an einem Stück durchgesehen also jetzt nicht so unnormal, ich glaube auch das das etwas länger ist naja egal hat sicher fun gemacht ^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, das obskure bei mir war, dass ich eben um 1.00 angefangen zu schauen habe, und nach der ersten Folge auf die Uhr schaute. Ich wusste, wenn ich jetzt schlafen gehe, verschlafe ich mein Termin. Also was solls! Gleich durchgemacht xD Komischerweise fühle ichmich kaum müde. Nur ab und zu hab ich Schlafanfälle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (17. Dezember 2009)

In 2 Tagen 45 Naruto Folgen ist mein Rekord ^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Sach ma, kann mir jemand aus dem Stehgreif ein Anime vorschlagen, wo es auch um ne Romance geht mit viel Comedy? Auf sowas steh ich :> 

Nein, "Princess, Princess" hab ich schon geschaut. Ich lag wirklich auf dem Boden.... einfach Rofl

PS: Er darf ruhiug ein bisschen Ecchi sein, aber bitte nicht sowas wie Rosalia Vampire. Ich möchte mich auf die Handlung konzentrieren können, und nicht auf die Brüste.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

REC

hat mri persönlich sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

Love Hina zum Bleistift.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

:> Kenn ich beide und absoluter Fan von. Vorallem Love Hina <3 Einfach zu geil, wie der vermöbeld wird :>


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen Love HIna ist wirklich genial


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

:< Ja was gibt es jezz noch...


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

Es gäbe in dem Fall noch 
- Kemeko Deluxe (ich fande den so unglaublich ätzend, andere haben sich weggeschmissen und mochten den Anime sehr)
- Lovely Complex (super witzig, dann sehr einfühlend und mit integrierter Liebesgeschichte)
- Kenko Zenrakei Suieibu Umisho (Fanservice, witzig und Romance, sehr zu empfehlen)


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Yay^^kenn ich alle nicht.

Vielen Dank, gleich mal testen

PS:lovely Komplex sagt mir doch etwas... hab mal die reale Version von der Serie Angeschaut ( den ersten Teil).... fands ned gut. Aba mal schaun, ob der Anime besser is =)


----------



## aisteh (17. Dezember 2009)

Toradora. 

Hm, hat To Love Ru n Plot? Comedy & Ecchi is jedenfalls dabei. Das gleiche gilt für Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu. Kanon (2006) hat meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich viel Comedy wobei die Serie eher mehr Dialogwitz besitzt. Hatsukoi Limited wär auch mal n Versuch wert, genauso wie Honey & Clover.

Bernd liefert


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Ratestunde. Welche Person ist das auf meinem Profilbild und aus welchem Anime?^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass dir der Anime zusagt, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Bi sjetzt ganz amüsant. Ich hoffe dass es sich die nächsten 20 Folgen so halten kann. Nur schaded dass ich mit megavideo schau,um diese lästigen Wartezeiten...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hab hiern ganz wunderbaren Artikel auf Spiegel.de gesehn in dems um shopping in Tokios "Nerdviertel" geht.
und da von shopping in Tokio schon mal n paar gesprochen haben kommt das hier rein^^

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,665964,00.html

hier der Text für alle Linkskeptiker^^

Mangas, Maids und miese Mitbringsel

Zwei Stunden Zeit, 25 Euro in der Tasche, eine Mission: Es gilt, im Weihnachtsgetümmel die fünf absurdesten Souvenirs Japans zu finden. Prädestiniert als Shopping-Jagdgrund ist Akihabara, Tokios Lieblingsstadtteil der Nerds und Manga-Fans. Das Ergebnis ist eine Katastrophe.

Japaner lieben Ranglisten. Riesigen Erfolg hat die Kaufhauskette "ranKing ranQueen" mit dem Konzept, immer die Top fünf der meistverkauften Gesichtspuder, Fußmassagegeräte oder Waschlappen des Landes anzubieten. Die durchnummerierten Produkte geben die Sicherheit, das Richtige zu kaufen, weil vorher schon Hunderte das Gleiche gekauft haben. 
Um mich den lokalen Gegebenheiten anzupassen, will ich meine eigene Rangliste machen: eine Top Five der absurdesten, skurrilsten, ungewöhnlichsten Souvenirs, die man in Japan für insgesamt 3000 Yen (knapp 25 Euro) kaufen kann. Als Inspiration dient der in Sachen alberne Gadgets unschlagbare Blog Tokyomango. Dort präsentiert Shopping-Expertin Lisa Katayama mit Vorliebe Dinge wie das Plastikmodell einer überfahrenen Katze mit Reifenabdruck und roten Plastik-Innereien. Oder einen Schlüsselanhänger, der Klospülungsgeräusche imitiert, um auf Toiletten unvorteilhafte Begleitgeräusche zu übertönen. Die Meßlatte ist hoch. 
Wenn es irgendwo vergleichbare Souvenir-Highlights gibt, dann in Tokios Stadtteil Akihabara, auch bekannt als "Electronic City". Die verrückteste Shoppingmeile der Stadt ist Pilgerziel der Nerds des Landes. "Otaku" nennt man hier jenen Menschenschlag, der Schwächen in den Bereichen modisches Auftreten und Sozialkompetenz durch ein detailliertes Fachwissen über Mangafiguren, Eisenbahnen oder Roboter ausgleicht.
Damit mein Ausflug noch etwas spannender wird, setze ich mir im Heimatland der Pünktlichkeit ein Zeitlimit von zwei Stunden. Ein fataler Fehler. 
16:00 
Ich kenne mich in Tokio nicht aus, deshalb hoffe ich auf göttlichen Beistand am Kanda-Myojin-Schrein im Norden von Akihabara. Sonderlich traditionell geht es in diesem Tempel nicht zu: Von kleinen Holzplatten, auf die Besucher ihre Gebete schreiben sollen, lächeln Mangamädchen herab. Aus einem Glaskasten starrt ein Löwen-Roboter mit rotem Kopf nach draußen, sein motorisierter Plastikkörper wippt zu schrillen Flötenklängen aus dem Lautsprecher.
Geld ausgeben kann man auch hier. Ich werfe 200 Yen in den Münzschlitz am Kasten, der Löwe bedankt sich mit krächzender Stimme und bewegt den Kopf nach rechts. Dann zieht er ein gefaltetes Papier aus einer Box und lässt es in den Ausgabeschacht fallen: mein Horoskop.
"Du sollst im gemächlichen Tempo gehen, damit du ein friedliches Leben führen kannst", steht darin, und: "Viel Geld fliegt zum Fenster hinaus, deshalb sollst du viel sparen." Na großartig, da ist mein Schnell-Shopping-Experiment ja genau der falsche Tagesplan. Zum Glück sieht die Shinto-Religion vor, dass man einem unerwünschten Schicksal entfliehen kann, wenn man sein Horoskop an einer Art Wäscheleine zurücklässt. 
Ich knote meine Zukunft weg und kaufe vorsichtshalber noch ein goldbesticktes Omamori-Säckchen im Tempel-Shop. Dieser teebeutelgroße Talisman soll Glück in Geldangelegenheiten bringen und ist entsprechend teuer: 800 Yen, etwa sechs Euro. Bevor es richtig losgeht, habe ich schon ein Drittel meines Budgets investiert, das fängt ja gut an.
16:18 
Schnell weg vom teuren Tempel, rein ins (hoffentlich) günstige Konsumparadies mit seinen dicht aneinandergereihten Shopping-Hochhäusern, die "Laox", "Sofmap" oder "Onoden" heißen. Riesige Neonschilder blinken um die Wette, von den Wänden stieren Manga-Gesichter mit übergroßen Kulleraugen auf das geschäftige Hin und Her der Konsumentenmassen. 
Der Mandarake Complex ist einer der bekanntesten Comic- und Mangafigurenläden der Stadt, da fange ich an. 
Nicht nur der japanischen Popkultur wird hier Tribut gezollt, auch großformatige Puppen von Yoda aus Star Wars und von der Kino-Mörderpuppe Chucky warten auf Käufer. Die lebensgroßen Spiderman- oder Transformers-Kopfmasken würden sich auch beim Kölner Karneval gut machen, sprengen aber leider mein Budget um ein Vielfaches.
Also raus aus dieser Spielzeug-Apotheke. Und vorher noch schnell einen der Verkäufer fragen, wo es die verrücktesten Läden gibt. "Geh am besten zu 'Super Potato' und zum 'Anime Recycling Shop'", empfiehlt der hornbebrillte Kassierer. Klingt vielversprechend.
16:25 
Draußen empfängt mich folgender Geräuschmix:
[GERÄUSCHMIX]

Eine junge Dame im Gewand eines viktorianischen Dienstmädchens hält mich auf. Ihr durchsichtiger Plastik-Regenschirm passt stilistisch nicht zu weißem Spitzenröckchen, rosa Fliege und Haarschleifchen. Sie drückt mir einen Flyer in die Hand und empfiehlt, einen Kaffee mit ihren Freundinnen zu trinken.
Für so was habe ich nun wirklich keine Zeit. 
Andererseits: Im Reiseführer stand, dass jeder Akihabara-Besucher eines der berühmt-berüchtigten "Maid Cafés" besuchen sollte. Also gut.
Im Aufzug zum @home-Café fährt ein junger Mann mit, der mit weißen Turnschuhen, roter Bomberjacke und übergroßer dunkelgrüner Netzstoff-Baseballkappe viele Otaku-Klischees bestätigt. Er wird im 6. Stock gleich von einem Mädchen im rosa Kimono an seinen Platz geführt, ich bekomme erst mal eine englische Bedienungsanleitung in die Hand gedrückt: "Dear our Masters & Ladies", steht da drauf, und dass der Sitzplatz 700 Yen kostet. Und: "No pictures, no physical touching or asking the Maid for personal information." 
Junge Mädels wuseln in ihren Dienstmädchen-Uniformen zwischen pinkfarbenen Tischen und Stühlen umher. Die Gäste zahlen dafür, dass die Damen sich ab und zu mal dazusetzen, ein bisschen reden und niedlich gucken. Souvenirs gibt es hier nicht, also schnell zurück auf die Straße. Bin ja nicht zum Spaß hier.
16:39 
"Super Potato" ist ein Laden für Retro-Konsolenspiele. Wer seine digitale Initiation eckigen Kästen wie dem Atari 2800, Game Boy oder Super Nintendo verdankt, kann hier zwischen den Bildschirmen mit "Legend of Zelda" und "Super Mario" in Jugenderinnerungen schwelgen. Die Visitenkartenbox mit Pacman-Motiv ist mit 1080 Yen zwar eigentlich viel zu teuer, aber der Tempel-Löwe mit seinem Spar-Horoskop ist jetzt weit weg, und schließlich muss ich ja mal endlich mal was kaufen.
Fast nehme ich dazu noch eine Art Tamagotchi mit, das auf Knopfdruck die Titelmelodie von "Super Mario" spielt (und möglicherweise auch unwillkommene Klogeräusche übertönen könnte), aber ich beherrsche mich: ein Videospiel-Souvenir muss reichen.
16:49 
Mit Anime-Trickfilmen hat der "Anime Recycling Shop" nichts zu tun. Stattdessen stehe ich in einem Waffengeschäft voller Katana-Schwerter, Streitäxte und Samuraihelme. Hübsch ist ein Brieföffner in Schwertform, leider sieht er eher nach "Herr der Ringe" als nach japanischer Traditionsschmiedekunst aus. 
Die gezackte Formenvielfalt in der Ninjasterne-Box ist eindrucksvoll. "Nimm lieber einen Nachbau aus Gummi, das gibt sonst Ärger am Zoll", rät die komplett in schwarz gekleidete Verkäuferin. Also gut, 200 Yen, ein Schnäppchen. Und schon bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Wurfsterns aus Gummi.
17:02 
Kurze Halbzeitbilanz: Zwei Souvenirs, ein Glücksbringer-Säckchen, 2280 Yen weg. Hätte mehr auf mein Horoskop hören sollen, jetzt muss ich sparen. Also auf in die Taito Station, eine auf acht Stockwerke verteilte Spielhalle mit ganz vielen dieser Glaskästen mit Krallen und Spielzeug, die man von deutschen Autobahnraststätten kennt. Mit dem Unterschied, dass an deutschen Autobahnraststätten keine Mangafiguren oder Plüschhäschen im weiß-grünen Häftlingsanzug namens "Putin" zu ergrapschen sind.
Eine Mangafigur fehlt mir sowieso noch. 100 Yen rein, Kralle nach rechts bewegen, dann noch oben - Mist, schlecht gezielt, der Roboterarm greift ins Leere. Beim zweiten Versuch erwische ich wenigstens eine der Verpackungsschachteln, doch sie plumpst träge zurück auf ihren Platz statt in meine Tasche. 
Zum Frustabbau könnte ich jetzt ein paar Egoshooter-Ballerspiele im 6. Stock testen. Oder zur Entspannung meine Füße in ein Aquarium mit lebenden Fischen stecken, die dann Hühneraugen und Hautfetzen abnagen. Aber die Zeit drängt, und das Geld ist sowieso schon knapp.
17:10 
Kann man von einer Überdosis Riesige-Kulleraugen-Niedlichkeit Kopfschmerzen bekommen, so wie man von zu viel Zucker Bauchschmerzen kriegt? Man kann.
17:15 
Kleine Korrektur: Das mit den Kopfschmerzen könnte auch an folgender Geräuschkulisse liegen:
[Geräuschkulisse]

Im zu diesem Soundmix gehörenden Laden kostet ein Bettlaken mit einem Mangamädchen in Dessous als Motiv satte 1200 Yen - zu teuer. Für den Preis würde man im "Autumnleaf"-Laden nebenan schon drei Pornocomics kriegen, reger Zulauf der Altersgruppe 45 bis 60 kündet von der Beliebtheit des Angebots.
17:38 
Warum so viel Zeit seit dem vorigen Eintrag vergangen ist, wird nicht verraten. Ich beschließe, meine Erwartungen auf der Suche nach dem Super-Souvenir ein wenig der Realität anzupassen. Keine überfahrenen Plastikkatzen weit und breit, stattdessen: Dutzende Automaten voller undefinierbarem Hello-Kitty-Unsinn aus Plastik. 
Ich werfe 200 Yen in einen davon. Heraus kommen vier Plastikkügelchen, eine davon mit dem in Japan allgegenwärtigen Katzenkopf bemalt. Sinn und Zweck sind nicht zu erkennen. Ich schmeiße die Plastikkugeln weg. Langsam wird dieser Ausflug zum Desaster.
17:43 
In die Elektronik-Shops wage ich mich schon gar nicht rein, viel zu teuer sind Casio-Uhren und Canon-Kameras. Dafür entdecke ich endlich einen Laden mit bezahlbaren Manga-Miniaturen. Für 300 Yen kaufe ich ein niedliches braunhaariges Männchen, das mahnend den Zeigefinger hebt und auf Knopfdruck mit tiefer Stimme irgendwas auf Japanisch sagt.
17:49 
Eins brauch ich noch. Vielleicht ein gelbes Gummihuhn, das bei Druck auf den Magen quietscht? Oder ein als "New Relaxation Item" angepriesenes Kopfkissen in Form kniender Damenbeine ohne Oberkörper? Ist ja schlimmer als im Ein-Euro-Laden hier. 
In meinen Gedanken sehe ich das Löwen-Orakel aus dem Tempel wissend nicken. Hätte ich doch auf seine Ratschläge gehört!
17:59 
Ich gehe zum "Don Quijote"-Laden am Bahnhof, ein Riesenkaufhaus, das bekannt ist für riesige Mengen an höchst absurdem Krimskrams. Vorbei an Bikinis im Weihnachtsmann-Look und Hautbleichungscremes, an Fußmassagegeräten und Furzkissen gehe ich zielstrebig in die Lebensmittelabteilung und kaufe eine Zehnerpackung Instant-Misosuppe. 296 Yen. 
Die Suche nach skurrilem Quatsch gebe ich hiermit auf und freue mich endlich mal über etwas Sinnvolles: Die Suppenpaste ist klarer Spitzenreiter meiner Souvenir-Top-Five.


----------



## Qonix (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja ja, zwei Stunden Akihabara ist einfach zu wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da will ich irgendwann auch mal hin.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Dezember 2009)

find den text spannend aber man geht nid mit 25euro an so einem schönen ort einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das kissen fänd ich toll^^
aber hätte er halt auf den weisen robo löwen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2009)

Akahibara ... hmm...hmmm....hmm war das der Stadteil in dem es dieses Maid-Cafe gab, in dem die Damen *ohne* Höschen rumgelaufen sind?

Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern....schande.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Dezember 2009)

Mit 25&#8364; xD
Und wieso gibt er dann noch Geld für dieses Glücksbeutelchen aus?^^
Ich will da auch mal hin aber dann mit wesentlich mehr geld um mir jeden Schund zu kaufen den ich haben will xD


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Akahibara ... hmm...hmmm....hmm war das der Stadteil in dem es dieses Maid-Cafe gab, in dem die Damen *ohne* Höschen rumgelaufen sind?
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern....schande.


WTF

*rennt ins nächste Reisebüro*


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Akahibara ... hmm...hmmm....hmm war das der Stadteil in dem es dieses Maid-Cafe gab, in dem die Damen *ohne* Höschen rumgelaufen sind?
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern....schande.


jetzt sag bloß noch die stellen das deutlich zur shau und ich bin weg^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> jetzt sag bloß noch die stellen das deutlich zur shau und ich bin weg^^



Nee, das wäre ja zu plump gewesen. Außerdem hätten sie dann ja die Röcke irgendwie raffen müssen. Der Clou war der, dass der Boden aus Spiegeln bestand und man so "Einblicke" bekam.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

kkthxbye bis in 4 wochen ich hab jetzt japanurlaub gebucht *wegflitz*


----------



## Klunker (21. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nee, das wäre ja zu plump gewesen. Außerdem hätten sie dann ja die Röcke irgendwie raffen müssen. Der Clou war der, dass der Boden aus Spiegeln bestand und man so "Einblicke" bekam.



mhm an westliche standards angepasst oder dem weiblichen schönheitsmerkmalen angepasst ? :3 je nachdem würden wohl die meisten hier schreibenden weglaufen ^^ *doraemon lutscher mampf und darauf wartet, dass der reiskocher endlich fertig wird* 

übrigens wenn ihr mal mehr über die japanische kultur von heute und auch vor der amerikanischen besatzung lernen wollt, dann emphele ich euch 

Darum nerven Japaner 

http://www.amazon.de/Darum-nerven-Japaner-...8660&sr=8-1

Die Axt im Chrysanthemenwald - 50 Wege, sich in Japan zu blamieren

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Axt-Chrysanthemen...pd_bxgy_b_img_b

Beide Bücher sind sehr schön geschrieben und lassen einen sehr gut in den Alltagswahnsinn von Japan blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe beide Käufe nicht bereut, lese momentan wrong about Japan, von einem ami geschrieben, muss jedoch sagen, dass das buch bei weitem nicht an die oben genannten rankommt.

und was sich auf meinem Wunschzettel befindet..naja wenn ich es nicht bekomme, mus wohl ne buchandlung herhalten^^

Der General und der Kaiser: Die amerikanische Besatzung Japans 1945 - 1952


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm an westliche standards angepasst oder dem weiblichen schönheitsmerkmalen angepasst ? :3 je nachdem würden wohl die meisten hier schreibenden weglaufen ^^ *doraemon lutscher mampf und darauf wartet, dass der reiskocher endlich fertig wird*



Freilich an japanische. 
Die größte Klientel waren schließlich Japaner. Die paar Touris die sich dahin verirrt hatten, liefen ohnehin mit hochrotem Kopf raus, als die erste Maid sich am Eingang verbeugt und mit purem Zucker in der Stimme einen schönen Tag gewünscht hatte.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2009)

OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Wieso konnte Borsalino Marco abknallen? Aber langsam neigt es sich wirklich dem Ende zu, was mir überaus missfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Dezember 2009)

" 	mein ihr mit japanischen standards, Urwald zwischen den Beinen oder denke ich zu offensichtlich?"

das wäre zu deutlich, japaner sagen in bestimmten bereichen nicht das gemeinte, das wäre für sie, wie gesagt, zu deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

*schreiend aus dem flugzeug spring*

sagt das doch gleich!


----------



## Klunker (21. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 antwort auf den op spoiler



Spoiler



denke mal, weil marco einfach nicht damit gerechnet hat und in seiner menschen form losgestürmt ist. marcos frucht ist ja keine logia sondern eine zoan, vermutlich kann er nur schüße inkauf nehmen wenn er in der phoenixgestalt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Freilich an japanische.
> Die größte Klientel waren schließlich Japaner. Die paar Touris die sich dahin verirrt hatten, liefen ohnehin mit hochrotem Kopf raus, als die erste Maid sich am Eingang verbeugt und mit purem Zucker in der Stimme einen schönen Tag gewünscht hatte.


also ich hät kein problem damit. ist ja schließlich nicht son gekräusel^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Akihabara.

Ich bin zwar erst 17, aber es war schon lange mein Ziel, eine Zeit lang in Japan zu wohnen. Mindestens 6 Monate.  Und dieser Stadtviertel wird mal ein Wochenende lang geraidet!

Ich hoffe, ich habe bis dahin mein japanisch gut poliert...

"Hontoni arigato, Maid-chan.."

&#8776;&#8776;schäm*...wie schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mir fällt grad nix gscheiteres ein. Sowieso hab ich von japanische rechtschreibung keine Ahnung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Dezember 2009)

was soll das bedeuten? xD honto ni arigato = in wirklichkeit danke, maidchen....

rechtschreibung ist eigentlich ziemlich leicht, da man ja nur zeichen malt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was du da gemacht hast ist romanji, hier wird es schon schwerer, sachen werden auseinander geschrieben mit stichen über buchstaben für lange kaute etc.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

oh, du kennst dich aus^^ 

Nunja, eigendlich wollte ich mich mit so einem Satz in einem dieser Maid-cafés bedanken... vielleicht versuchs ich doch auf English 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Mit dem typischen japanischem Akzent x)


----------



## Klunker (22. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> oh, du kennst dich aus^^
> 
> Nunja, eigendlich wollte ich mich mit so einem Satz in einem dieser Maid-cafés bedanken... vielleicht versuchs ich doch auf English
> 
> ...



für ein vielen dank reicht schon domo arigato, was die japaner höchstwarscheinlich mit einem do itashimashite beantworten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bedeutet nichts zu danken


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte eher gedacht, man sagt "arigato goshaimashita" (Korrekturen erlaubt) oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sach ma, du machst bestimmt mehr, als nur japanische Animes zu schaun. Gehste Unterricht? Oder biste zufällig mit ein paar Japanern befreundet? Oder bist tatsächlich ein noch grösserer Otaku als ich?
...wenn ichs mir recht überlege, bin ich kein otaku. Hab nicht eine Japanische Figur im Zimmer stehen^^

Aber Reisnudeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

DRINGENDE FRAGE! Ich will mir die Reisnudeln machen, habe aber keine Ahnung von passender Sauce! Habt ihr mir schnell einen Tipp? Es soll kurz und mit einfachen Mitteln, machbar sein.

Na los! Das Wasser Kocht bereits! Ich brauche eure Hilfe!

PS (und 15 Minuten Später): :/ Ich habe etwas mehr erwartet. Zu schade. Nunja, ihr könnt mir helfen, wenn ich die 2. Packung aufmache^^Diesmal Probier ich einfach selber ein bissle.


----------



## Klunker (22. Dezember 2009)

zum ersten alles eine frage der höflichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arigato gozaimasu = Danke

domo arigato gozaimasus = vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich lerne japanisch, an der volkshochschule neben der normalen Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhm ich habe en japanischen elfenlied manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu den nudeln, mhm ketchup :3 aber ne würde sagen ne currysauce :3


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Boah, bin ich neidisch :3 möcht selber Japanisch lernen, aber momentan hab ich anderes zu tun. 
 Na dann viel glück^^ Sayonara


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

noxiel, ich habe gerade Lovely Complex bis Folge 23 geschaut und dann festgestellt, DASS DIE LETZTE FOLGE ES NOCH NICHT GIBT MIT GERSUB! nein! Wie schade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem hab ich Kenko Zenrakei Suieibu Umisho geschaut :3

Dieser Anime is mehr Ecchi als Anime,^^Ziemlich viel Ecchi... unglaublich viel Ecchi.
Aber ich war dann doch verblüfft, als es dann schon fertig war. nur 13 Folgen...

damit sind 2 Animes abgehakt, auf zur nächsten! *aufspring und losrenn*


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2009)

Gell, das ist kacke. Und Kampfkuchen scheint mir nicht gerade schnell zu sein. OK, die haben noch andere Projekte am Laufen aber ausgerechnet die letzte Folge Lovely Complex. Niargh.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das ist blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja, ich schau mir jetzt Ashita no Yoichi! an ^^Toller Anime mit 12 Folgen. 

Lustig mitanzusehen^^


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

One Piece ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Manga/Zeichentrick/Anime - was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> One Piece ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Manga/Zeichentrick/Anime - was auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte gebründen.

kennt wer ne gute seite mit fotos vielleicht auch bios von animesyncronsprechern?


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> bitte gebründen.



Naja, wie soll ich das jetzt begründen ... hmm ....

Es ist halt mal was anderes ... ich schaus schon seit dem ich 9 oder 10 Jahre alt bin. Weiß nicht mehr genau ... Ka, wie ichs begründen soll


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, wie soll ich das jetzt begründen ... hmm ....
> 
> Es ist halt mal was anderes ... ich schaus schon seit dem ich 9 oder 10 Jahre alt bin. Weiß nicht mehr genau ... Ka, wie ichs begründen soll





-Toller Zeichenstil der sich im Laufe der Zeit sehr gut weiterentwickelt hat
-Gute Mischung aus Drama, Action und Humor
-Komplexe Geschichte die viele Fragen und Rätsel bereithält
-Liebevolle Character
-Schön überdreht


Über die letzten beiden Gründe lässt sich streiten aber trotzdem der beste Manga imho


----------



## aisteh (25. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> [...]
> kennt wer ne gute seite mit fotos vielleicht auch bios von animesyncronsprechern?



Für Seiyuus würde ich mal Seiyuu.info sowie ANN empfehlen, bei deutschen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. BakaBT hat übrigens gerade Freelechtage. 

Hab mal angefangen Ef - A Tale Of Memories zu gucken und bin sehr stark davon begeistert, SHAFT is einfach n geiles Studio.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Dezember 2009)

One Piece Spoiler:




Spoiler



WOAH!! Für einen moment dachte ich echt, dass Ace stirbt. Ich kann das nächste Kapitel echt nicht erwarten!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (25. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> -Toller Zeichenstil der sich im Laufe der Zeit sehr gut weiterentwickelt hat
> -Gute Mischung aus Drama, Action und Humor
> -Komplexe Geschichte die viele Fragen und Rätsel bereithält
> -Liebevolle Character
> ...




das kann man gut so stehen lassen, ich mag OP auch sehr gerne, mich stören nur 3 kleinigkeiten. 1 ind deutschland leider immer gekürzt. 2 vorallem das neue intro dann noch die goldroger einführung und die rückblende nehmen zu viel zeit ein vorallem wenn in der vollge dann nen pups auch noch auf 20 min gedehnt wird....

3. Die dehung der pupse, damit meine ich das absolut nix interessante passiert bzw fast nix wie heute in der letzte folge wo nami(richtig so) entfürtht wurde...

würde man intro und rückblenden weglassen und auch immer paar folgen am stück zeigen wärs echt top


----------



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> One Piece Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antwort auf den op spoiler

leider müssen wir jetzt erstmal 2 wochen warten, winterpause bei der jump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gerald schrieb:


> das kann man gut so stehen lassen, ich mag OP auch sehr gerne, mich stören nur 3 kleinigkeiten. 1 ind deutschland leider immer gekürzt. 2 vorallem das neue intro dann noch die goldroger einführung und die rückblende nehmen zu viel zeit ein vorallem wenn in der vollge dann nen pups auch noch auf 20 min gedehnt wird....
> 
> 3. Die dehung der pupse, damit meine ich das absolut nix interessante passiert bzw fast nix wie heute in der letzte folge wo nami(richtig so) entfürtht wurde...
> 
> würde man intro und rückblenden weglassen und auch immer paar folgen am stück zeigen wärs echt top



naja, der anime ist halt so aufgebaut und tele 5 übernimt den so, und kürzt sehr viel weniger weg als rtlII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber der thriller bark arc und ein paar drauffolgende folgen, sollen wirklich sehr schlecht gezeichnet worden sein, liegt an den wechseldenden studios


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

aaah, tele 5. der einzige einigermassen gescheite Sender, um Animes in der Schweiz (ja...und Deutschland/österreich) zu schaun. 

Laufen immernoch Animes am Samstag morgen auf... wars sat-1 ?


----------



## Minastirit (25. Dezember 2009)

kabel 1 hatte oder hat jetix da kommen gewisse animes

aber ich finde original japanische sounds einfach irgendwie am coolsten .. auch wenn ich kein wort versteh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



one piece/bleach/hitman reborn/fairy tail/soul eater... alle mangas wieder durch und nun bin ich noch die soul eater animes am durchkuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
finde die 3 jungs aus soul eater einfach so cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soul -> er ist ne sense .. und cool xD
blackstar ... OMG FREAK ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und death the kid .. super kämpfer aber wenn auch nur etwas symetrisch ist kann ers nid kaput machen und ist voll schnell depri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Aaah, Kabel Eins^^ Das waren Zeiten, als ich das erste Mal von Animes gehört habe, die nicht Pokemon, Digimon, oder Yu-Gi-Oh hiessen.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Dezember 2009)

digimon war cool .. hmmkay? ..

shin chan *sing*..


----------



## TheGui (26. Dezember 2009)

jo Digimon staffel 1 war echt nicht übel... Da RTL2 automatisch jeden Anime nur für eine Zuschauergruppe von 8-12 vorsieht und präsentiert (was auch in den diversen kürzungen endet) war wie ich finde DIgimon shcon ein stück "anspruchsvoller"

...aus der sicht eines 8-12 Jährigen ^^

Z,B die Szene in der sich das kleine Mäuseding opfert und stirbt war schon mehr als man zu der Tageszeit gewohnt war.

Pokemon... naja das war ab staffel XY eigentlich nurnoch ne Kopie von sich selbst xD

und Yugioh is doch eigentlich relativ neu.

...Hm da errinert man sich gerne noch an die 90er, da gabs Mila, Sailormon, Katzenauge und ähnliche alte trashige Anime Serien.. die nicht Produziert wurden um Spielzeug XY zu vermarkten!


----------



## Klunker (26. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> jo Digimon staffel 1 war echt nicht übel... Da RTL2 automatisch jeden Anime nur für eine Zuschauergruppe von 8-12 vorsieht und präsentiert (was auch in den diversen kürzungen endet) war wie ich finde DIgimon shcon ein stück "anspruchsvoller"
> 
> ...aus der sicht eines 8-12 Jährigen ^^
> 
> ...



das digimon thema kommt auch immer wieder hoch :3 abe btw yu-gi-oh ist auch von 1996, und die erste staffel wurde in deutschland nicht in irgetneiner weise gezeigt, also im fernsehen, da war es deutlich ernster mit dem tod und dem verlieren von menschen. jeanne war cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu* am 31.12 kommen rosario + vampire 8-10 an an, dann erstmal bis april warten bis die neue staffel als manga erhältlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2009)

Achja die ersten Anime Serien. Meine ersten Animes waren seltsamer weise nicht Pokemon oder Digimon, sondern Noir und ein Anime den ich schon seit Jahren verzweifelt suche.
In dem Anime ging es auch um 2 Agentinnen die versucht haben Cyborgs ausfindig zu machen. Das Problem: Die Cyborgs waren von Menschen nicht zu unterscheiden außer der kleinen aufgedruckten Serien Nummer am Hintern, was immer zu lustigen ecchi Szenen geführt hat. Trotzdem war es in keinster weise ein trash Anime sondern doch ein ernsterer und er kam nicht auf RTL2 sondern ich glaube auf Vivanime. Naja irgendwann werde ich den Anime wiederfinden.^^

Edit: Habs gefunden Najica hieß der Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Dezember 2009)

meine ersten waren eigentlich, kickers, vision of escaflowne, lupin III und en paar andere cowboy bebop war auch ganz nett :3


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> jo Digimon staffel 1 war echt nicht übel... Da RTL2 automatisch jeden Anime nur für eine Zuschauergruppe von 8-12 vorsieht und präsentiert (was auch in den diversen kürzungen endet) war wie ich finde DIgimon shcon ein stück "anspruchsvoller"
> 
> ...aus der sicht eines 8-12 Jährigen ^^
> 
> ...



Ja, aber ich finde Yu-Gi-Oh einfach scheiße. Ich meine komm schon, ein KARTENSPIEL!  (!) das die GANZE WELT beeinflusst. Das ist doch wohl etwas zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Sin (26. Dezember 2009)

Mein erster Anime war vom prinzip her Heidi, wobei der selten als solcher Klassifiziert wird. Ansonsten war es gaaaanz früher Sailormoon auf ARD/ZDF. Erst danach kamen dann klassiker wie NGE etc. Von Fernseh animes hab ich zum schluss weniger gehalten, war eher für OVAs zu haben. Besonders Tenchi Muyo hatte es mir damals angetan.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (26. Dezember 2009)

Boa, was waren meine ersten, Sailor Moon, Katzenauge und Mila, dan noch welche deren namen ich nicht kenne wie der anime bei dem der Große Bruder Rockstar war, oder son komisch hund der glaub ich kot oder so hieß sich in eine katze verliebt hat... Saber rider ist ja auch ein Anime aber ein Americanisierter... Ahh und die Samurao Pitza Cats^^

Ansonsten sind meine Lieblinge Atm Elfenlied, Gilgamesh, Dragonball bis ende Z, One Pice.

Andere saqchen Wie Hellsing oder Ghost in the Shell sind auch geil...


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Dezember 2009)

Woah, ich begann mit Pokemon, Digimon, YuGiOh und dem ganzen Kram (Fasziniert mich teilweise heute noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Uhh....Whitebeard scheint am Arsch....finde die Wendung (Das Ruffy sein King Haki zeigt) auch etwas überdreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2009)

Mein Hype um Anime hatte damals mit folgendem Lied begonnen. Erst danach wurde mir bewußt, dass die ganzen Serien, welche ich die Jahre zuvor immer am Liebsten gesehen hatte alle samt und sonders Anime waren.

Mit ein paar Ausnahmen wie Thunder Cats, Silverhawks, Galaxy Rangers, Bionic Six und Marshall Bravestar mochte ich Anime immer am Liebsten. Kickers, Mila, Rock 'n' Cops, Saber Rider, Odysseus 31, Die Königin der 1000 Jahre, Sailor Moon etc pp.

Aber wie gesagt, erst nach diesem Video habe ich zu recherchieren begonnen und fand meine Passion Anime. *Trommelwirbel und Tusch*


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Gnihihihi grad neues One Piece Kapitel gelesen

Falls es Leute gibt die keine Lust haben auf des Buch zu warten kann ich nur XXX empfehlen, jede Woche ein neues Kapitel gratis in Englisch lesen gnihihihihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoff das stört keinen, wenn ihr halt keine Spoiler wollt besucht die Website nicht ._.

Antwort auf den OP Spoiler :


Spoiler



Ich bin irgendwie von Whitebeard enttäuscht, ich dachte echt der ist stärker... bin mal gespannt wie Ruffy da noch rauskommen will o.O und Whitebeard wird denk ich mal draufgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mein Hype um Anime hatte damals mit folgendem Lied begonnen. Erst danach wurde mir bewußt, dass die ganzen Serien, welche ich die Jahre zuvor immer am Liebsten gesehen hatte alle samt und sonders Anime waren.
> 
> Mit ein paar Ausnahmen wie Thunder Cats, Silverhawks, Galaxy Rangers, Bionic Six und Marshall Bravestar mochte ich Anime immer am Liebsten. Kickers, Mila, Rock 'n' Cops, Saber Rider, Odysseus 31, Die Königin der 1000 Jahre, Sailor Moon etc pp.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, erst nach diesem Video habe ich zu recherchieren begonnen und fand meine Passion Anime. *Trommelwirbel und Tusch*



von welchem Anime ist das Video?


----------



## Qonix (27. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> von welchem Anime ist das Video?


Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> von welchem Anime ist das Video?



Steht doch am Ende oder?



Edit:  Danke fuer den Link, Thoor. Lmao sind da geile Sachen.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls es Leute gibt die keine Lust haben auf des Buch zu warten kann ich nur XXX empfehlen, jede Woche ein neues Kapitel gratis in Englisch lesen gnihihihihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du begingst ein Tabu! 
Solche Links sind hier nicht geduldet.


----------



## TheGui (27. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mein Hype um Anime hatte damals mit folgendem Lied begonnen. Erst danach wurde mir bewußt, dass die ganzen Serien, welche ich die Jahre zuvor immer am Liebsten gesehen hatte alle samt und sonders Anime waren.
> 
> Mit ein paar Ausnahmen wie Thunder Cats, Silverhawks, Galaxy Rangers, Bionic Six und Marshall Bravestar mochte ich Anime immer am Liebsten. Kickers, Mila, Rock 'n' Cops, Saber Rider, Odysseus 31, Die Königin der 1000 Jahre, Sailor Moon etc pp.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, erst nach diesem Video habe ich zu recherchieren begonnen und fand meine Passion Anime. *Trommelwirbel und Tusch*


Absolut DITO!

ich war damals als ich das Video auf MTV gesehen hab nen kleiner Hosenscheißer und fand das einfach nur geil!
War aber auch vorher schon von Animes angetan.

@ Thoor ... Fail!


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist das Problem o.O wenn dir die Seite nicht gefällt geh halt nicht drauf, sorry das ich kein 100% "omfg ich kauf mir jeden manga und bin son knallharter hardliner freak" bin...

-.- kindisch!


----------



## Qonix (27. Dezember 2009)

hier geht es nicht um kindisch oder nicht sonder darum das es GESETZLICH VERBOTEN ist

Wie sagte schon der Direktor in The green Mile zu Percy: "Hast du so lange auf den Klodeckel gepisst bis dir jemand gesagt hat das man ihn hoch klappen kann!"

einfach mal etwas den Verstand einschalten


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem o.O wenn dir die Seite nicht gefällt geh halt nicht drauf, sorry das ich kein 100% "omfg ich kauf mir jeden manga und bin son knallharter hardliner freak" bin...
> 
> -.- kindisch!



In kurzen Worten: 

Veröffentlicht die Homepage Manga von Serien, welche bereits in Deutschland lizensiert sind dürfen diese nicht in Buffed verlinkt werden. Halte Dich in Zukunft einfach daran. 
Wenn du die Verlage um Ihr Geld bringen willst, ist das deine persönliche Sache, Buffed ist aber keine Plattform für soetwas. Übrigens stellen auch die meisten deutschen Fansubber ihre Arbeit an einem Anime ein, wenn er in Deutschland lizensiert wird. Voll kindisch sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: 
Und Qonix beleuchtet ja auch noch den rechtlichen Aspekt der Sache.


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Ist mir neu das des verboten ist aber bitte wenn wirs halt auf die Art und Weise machen wollen dürfte hier nix mehr diskutiert werden was noch nicht in Deutschland (oder der Schweiz, oder in Österreich) veröffentlich wurde diskutieren -.- viel Spass dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts btw irgendwo ne Auflistung von all den Hakis, ich blick da nicht ganz durch iwi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist mir neu das des verboten ist



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht (und in diesem Fall vor dem sehr viel moderateren Link Entfernen)



Thoor schrieb:


> aber bitte wenn wirs halt auf die Art und Weise machen wollen dürfte hier nix mehr diskutiert werden was noch nicht in Deutschland (oder der Schweiz, oder in Österreich) veröffentlich wurde diskutieren -.- viel Spass dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Gedanken musst du mal näher erläutern. 
Es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied über einen Film zu reden der, sagen wir mal seit zwei Tagen im Kino läuft, oder den Film unerlaubt im Saal mit der Handykamera aufzunehmen und verwackelt im Forum zu posten.


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Der Typ der die Mangas übersetzt hat die gekauft, und damit kann er machen was er will und wenns wirklich so böse und illega  wäre hätten all die Verlage schon lange die Seite geschlossen, das meine ich damit...


----------



## TheGui (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> dürfte hier nix mehr diskutiert werden was noch nicht in Deutschland (oder der Schweiz, oder in Österreich) veröffentlich wurde


jop, aber was auch ich erst einsehen muste is nunmal das Buffed nicht das richtige Forum dür derlei diskussionen ist.

Fals du doch nicht drauf verzichten möchtest... nutze die Spoiler

PS: auch auf der von dir gelinkten seite gibt es Mangas die GESCHLOSSEN sind! aus eben rechtlichen grünen!


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der Typ der die Mangas übersetzt hat die gekauft, und damit kann er machen was er will



Falsch. 



Thoor schrieb:


> und wenns wirklich so böse und illega  wäre hätten all die Verlage schon lange die Seite geschlossen, das meine ich damit...



Ja natürlich. Weil das so einfach wäre. Egal, ich streite mich doch nicht. Du bist ja jetzt informiert wie das bei Buffed gehandelt wird und richtest du ja jetzt auch danach.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit:
Nochmal, weil auch GUI das falsch wiedergibt. 

Ihr DÜRFT Euch gerne über Inhalte unterhalten, auch wenn diese noch nicht in Deutschland erschienen sind. Bestes Beispiel die One Piece Spoiler. Was nicht erlaubt ist, sind die Links zu Seiten, in denen die entsprechenden Seiten des Manga durchgelesen werden können. 
Und wenn ihr Euch über die Story unterhalten wollt, dann sollt ihr bitte die Spoiler Funktion benutzen um anderen Lesern, welche einfach auf die deutsche Übersetzung warten wollen, nicht den Spaß zu verderben. 

Kurzform:
Links zu den Manga: *Nein!*
Diskussionen über die Manga: *Ja!*
Diskussionen über Inhalte, die noch nicht in Deutschland erschienen sind: *Ja!*, aber bitte hinter Spoilerbalken verdeckt.


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Dann beuge ich mich halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich such immer noch ne Liste mit den Hakis, und die sind btw in Deutschland schon erschienen! :>


----------



## TheGui (27. Dezember 2009)

hab doch "mit spoiler" geschrieben xD


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hab doch "mit spoiler" geschrieben xD


Die Haki Teile sind in Deutschland schon erschienen -.-


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der Typ der die Mangas übersetzt hat die gekauft, und damit kann er machen was er will und wenns wirklich so böse und illega  wäre hätten all die Verlage schon lange die Seite geschlossen, das meine ich damit...




Wäre es so "einfach" diese Seiten zu bannen gäbe es auch keine etablierten Foren bzw Communities über..ähm..zB. illegales Spieleloaden, oder Filme usw. (Btw ja ich kauf meine Spiele,Mangas und DVDs)



OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Whitebeard ist nicht schwach, einfach nur alt O.O Usain Bolt wird mit 57 auch keine Rekodzeiten mehr aufstellen, egal wie gut er ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er ist geschwächt von Squards Hinterhalt, hat Nachfolgen von Kämpfen gegen Roger und er hat am Anfang des Kampfes doch "BWÄÄÄÖÖÖÖÖAAARGH"  gemacht und seine wahren Kräfte gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






&#8364;: @Thoor

Hier ein Link zu einem Wiki wo es erläutert wird VORSICHT SPOILER


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Thx, aber wenn du die deutschen Mangas kaufen würdest, würdest du den Spoiler doch nicht kennen, oder sind die im Deutschen schon soweit o.O


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Dezember 2009)

ohja ghost in the shell ist schon ein meisterstück, mochte beides gern, film und serie. wobei ich bei 2nd GiG manchmal nicht ganz mit der story hinterher kam^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Dezember 2009)

wurde hier schonmal darker then black 2 thematisiert? also die ersten folgen sind ziemlich klasse, auch wenn der held hei meiner meinung nach die alten symphatie werte vom ersten teil verloren hat..sein neuer style gefällt mir einfach nicht..aber ansonsten können die ersten folgen die ich so gesehen habe mit der qualität vom ersten teil locker mithalten..los..schauts euch an, solangs noch nicht lizensiert wurde ;D


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Thx, aber wenn du die deutschen Mangas kaufen würdest, würdest du den Spoiler doch nicht kennen, oder sind die im Deutschen schon soweit o.O


Vielleicht schaut liest er es auch im Internet, aber kauft es dann, wenn sie in Deutschland erscheinen. Habe so etwas mal hier gelesen. Vielleicht war dieser Post ja von ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Dezember 2009)

Habe zu Weihnachten von meiner Freundin Ranma 1/2 Band 1 + 2 bekommen.

Was für ein gekrakel. Das ist noch alte Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaut liest er es auch im Internet, aber kauft es dann, wenn sie in Deutschland erscheinen. Habe so etwas mal hier gelesen. Vielleicht war dieser Post ja von ihm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dieser Post war von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich kaufe mir jeden Monat Naruto und alle drei Monate brav meine One Piece Bände.


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Post war von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja aber das ganze Chapter mit Whitebeard kommt noch lange nicht in den Deutschen Comix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2009)

@Thoor

Ich glaube deine Sig ist höher als 200px. Das müsstest du ändern.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja aber das ganze Chapter mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Skatero hat es gesagt, ich kauf sie trotzdem und lege es euch allen ans Herz.


----------



## aisteh (28. Dezember 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wurde hier schonmal darker then black 2 thematisiert? also die ersten folgen sind ziemlich klasse, auch wenn der held hei meiner meinung nach die alten symphatie werte vom ersten teil verloren hat..sein neuer style gefällt mir einfach nicht..aber ansonsten können die ersten folgen die ich so gesehen habe mit der qualität vom ersten teil locker mithalten..los..schauts euch an, solangs noch nicht lizensiert wurde ;D



Ja hier, aber mich beachtet halt keiner. ^^;



Spoiler



Hei als Antiheld ist eigentlich sehr cool find ich. Aber im Verlauf der Serie nährt er sich auch wieder seinen alten Gewohnheiten an, naja n bisschen zumindest. Suou ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr genialer Charakter, die ganze Charakterentwicklung gefällt mir total, der Seiyuu passt auch. Mao als Flughörnchen = win.



Aber das Ende 



Spoiler



ist ungegefähr genauso gut wie das aus der ersten Staffel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die dreizehn Folgen sind leider viel zu wenig, zum Ende kommen sehr viele Sachen zusammen und es wird leider so gut wie gar nichts aufgeklärt bis auf den Teil mit Suou. Ob die OVAs die mit den BDs kommen da noch viel rausreißen wage ich irgendwie zu bezweifeln, aber gegen ne dritte Staffel hätte ich auch nichts.


----------



## Kangrim (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab zu Weihnachten "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang" bekommen. Kenn ich zwar schon aber hab mich trozdem sehr darüber gefreut.
Das erweitert meine schöne Sammlung wieder ein bisschen.^^
Ist eher eine Geschichte zum nachdenke welche sehr schön erzählt wird.
Kann ich jedem ans Herz legen der nicht immer so viel Action braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Dezember 2009)

Fairy Tail Spoiler:



Spoiler



Lol, wie geil! Gazille/Gajeel ist eifersüchtig darauf, das Wendy und Natsu "Katzen" haben. Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein xD.


----------



## Medmius (29. Dezember 2009)

Antwort Fairy Tail Spoiler



Spoiler



Und endlich wird man Gildarts sehen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Dezember 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Antwort Fairy Tail Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, hat ich vor all der Aufregung um Gazille völlig vergessen xD


----------



## Klunker (30. Dezember 2009)

so rosario + vampire ist durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön wieder ne abgeschlossene serie im regal stehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem das ende hat mir sehr gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so was wird als nächstes weitergelesen.

Future Diary
Tenjo Tenge
Soul Eater
Love Trouble
Fairy tail

denke mal Future Diary und Fairy tail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie kannst du es denn schon durch haben? Band 6 kommt erst im Februar.

Oder liest du es auf Englisch?


----------



## Kangrim (30. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie kannst du es denn schon durch haben? Band 6 kommt erst im Februar.
> 
> Oder liest du es auf Englisch?



Klunker bestellt die sich per Amazon auf Englisch.^^
Hmm ich hab noch keine fertig und wies aussieht wird das so schnell auch nichts werden mit FMA, Soul Eater und D.Gray-Man


----------



## Zonalar (30. Dezember 2009)

Weiss jemand, ob es einen 2. teil von GTO gibt?
ich hab ihn mir als Anime Serie geschaut und finde ihn sogeiL! Ich hab ihn schon 2 mal durchgeschaut (der einzige Anime, welches ich zweimal Durchschaute!).

Bitte sagt mir, dass sich die kleinen JApaner wieder mit Bleibstift und Tinte hingesetzt Haben :>


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2010)

Anime Status:
Bleach
Anime 250 Manga 387
One Piece
Anime 432 Manga 569
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Manga 272
Fary Tail
Anime 9 Manga 164
soul Eater
Anime 51/51 Manga 69

soul eater zuerst gelesen und dann gesehen es gibt nen anime der nur 51 folgen hat .. natürlich gleich alle gekukt .. <3 chibi medusa .. aber im anime 



Spoiler



stirbt sie einfach durch die doofe maka und den stein bäh


muss mir mal wieder was neues suchen wo ich jetzt auf alles warten muss^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Anime Status:
> Bleach
> Anime 250 Manga 387
> One Piece
> ...



Fairy Tail ist bei Folge 9?

Ja, der Anime ist wirklich aus dem Ruder gelaufen.Die ersten, vielleicht 20 Episoden liefen noch nach dem Manga. Der Rest hatte nur die Charaktere behalten. Vor allem das Ende ging ja mal garnicht.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2010)

jow da wo ichs kuke isses zumindest bei 11 -> aber hatte vergessen zu editieren in meiner liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne die vergess ich immer welche folge es denn nun war
find den anime fast etwas besser, ist halt farbiger .. im manga ist mir gar nie aufgefallen das happy blau ist .. ^^

soul eater (damit keiner mekkert mimimimimi du hast gespoilert weil ich auf ne deutsche übersetzung warte)


Spoiler



ersten 20 waren 1 zu 1 ausm manga
und dann als die spinnentussi aufgetaucht ist hat sich alles geändert. Aberi st kein wunder manga gibts 70 stück und anime hört bei 51 auf. da müssen sie sowas tun, wobei ich es unrealistisch fand das der grosse shinigami chef verliert aber makka ihn einfach so mit der faust umhaut xD so hmm ja ne klar macht sinn^^ ultra attacke von kid -> nid 1 kratzer, blackstars pew pew -> nid 1 kratzer^^ -> kampf mit soul -> nid 1 kratzer .. aber so mit der faust 1mal drauf haun .. KLAAAR XDDD  

immerhin war chibi medusa dort länger da. im manga muss die sich ja den körper von ihrer schwester nehmen .. doofe tussi^^


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jow da wo ichs kuke isses zumindest bei 11 -> aber hatte vergessen zu editieren in meiner liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es gibt auch Leute die Englisch lesen und trotzdem nicht so weit sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jow da wo ichs kuke isses zumindest bei 11 -> aber hatte vergessen zu editieren in meiner liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



Vor allen Dingen war die am Ende ja auch ne Waffe und ich saß da einfach mit einem WTF? Ausdruck im Gesicht vorm Computer.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Hab grad mit bleach begonnen  ist ja mal geil


kurze frage: Was sind das fuer schwarze schmetterlinge?


----------



## Alamor (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich such schon seit wochen eigentlich passende Noten für den Theme Song von Detective Conan. Ich schätze mal einige kennen den eh.

Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen, mit dem raus hören hab ich nämlich so meine großen Probleme.

Mir gehts halt nur um diesen hauptteil. Der Anfang da ist relativ unwichtig

Kimi ga&#65279; ireba heißt es auf japanisch, der deutsche Titel ist unauffindbar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO99yUIbFdY

Hier ist das Sample.

Wär sehr sehr nett wenn mir wer helfen könnte. Aja, ich wills auf der Tin Whistle spielen.


----------



## Nawato (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hab grad mit bleach bekommen  ist ja mal geil
> 
> 
> kurze frage: Was sind das fuer schwarze schmetterlinge?


Meinste die Höllen Schmetterlinge mit denen die alle Komunizieren ? ^^ 
Naja Bleach ist wirklich geil, mich regt nur auf das ich das nicht schon früher angefangen habe zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Meinste die Höllen Schmetterlinge mit denen die alle Komunizieren ? ^^
> Naja Bleach ist wirklich geil, mich regt nur auf das ich das nicht schon früher angefangen habe zu gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die man immer sieht wenn die geister erloest werden, oder man gesehen hat als Rukia erschienen ist zum ersten mal


----------



## Nawato (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> die man immer sieht wenn die geister erloest werden, oder man gesehen hat als Rukia erschienen ist zum ersten mal


Hm stimmt da hab ich auch kA (weiss auch nicht ob das irgendwann mal erklärt wird) ... die Höllen Schmetterlinge sind jedenfalls als Komunikatsionsdinges gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm stimmt da hab ich auch kA (weiss auch nicht ob das irgendwann mal erklärt wird) ... die Höllen Schmetterlinge sind jedenfalls als Komunikatsionsdinges gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


neeeeeein neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin ich hasse mich >.<

Ich bin vermutlich der erste vollidiot auf der welt der am ende der 3ten Folge von Bleach weinen muss -.-


----------



## Nawato (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neeeeeein neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin ich hasse mich >.<
> 
> Ich bin vermutlich der erste vollidiot auf der welt der am ende der 3ten Folge von Bleach weinen muss -.-


Nein biste nicht, es gibt genug Leute die sowas tun Oo (man gucke sich mal einige YT Kommis bei solchen Sachen an...) ich frage mich immer wieso Animes manche Leute so mitnehmene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich auch aber so extrem das ich bisher irgendwo weinen musste war es noch nie.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nein biste nicht, es gibt genug Leute die sowas tun Oo (man gucke sich mal einige YT Kommis bei solchen Sachen an...) ich frage mich immer wieso Animes manche Leute so mitnehmene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja weinen nicht, aber ich habe die traenen unterdruecken muessen und hatte trotzdem nasse augen^^
Dort wo sie sich von ihrem Bruder verabschiedet )=


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2010)

Weinen mußte ich bisher nie von einem Anime, wo ich allerdings so übel Gänsehaut bekomme weil der Moment so episch in Szene gesetzt ist, ist die Abschlußszene von NGE. Also Episode 26.

Shinji erkennt endlich den Wert seines Lebens, bricht aus seiner Lethargie aus und öffnet sich endlich den Anderen gegenüber. Wie er aus seiner kleinen, sterilen und lautlosen Welt "ausbricht", ist super gemacht worden.



Klar, nur die letzten fünf Minuten anschauen hilft wenig um alles zu verstehen. Aber trotzdem.


----------



## Sin (1. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weinen mußte ich bisher nie von einem Anime, wo ich allerdings so übel Gänsehaut bekomme weil der Moment so episch in Szene gesetzt ist, ist die Abschlußszene von NGE. Also Episode 26.



Nee, gänsehaut bekomm ich bei NGE immer dann, wenn EVA 01 mal wieder ausrastet. Einmal EVA 01 von dem Engel absorbiert wird und diesen dann von innen Zerstört, und einmal wo EVA 01 vollkommen ausrastet und den Engel frisst. Hach waren das schöne gänsehaut szenen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Nee, gänsehaut bekomm ich bei NGE immer dann, wenn EVA 01 mal wieder ausrastet. Einmal EVA 01 von dem Engel absorbiert wird und diesen dann von innen Zerstört, und einmal wo EVA 01 vollkommen ausrastet und den Engel frisst. Hach waren das schöne gänsehaut szenen ^^



Ja klar,das war auch immer geil. Vor allem das Brüllen ist so einschüchternd geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hab grad mit bleach begonnen  ist ja mal geil
> 
> 
> kurze frage: Was sind das fuer schwarze schmetterlinge?



die bringen infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas wie nen handy


----------



## Nawato (1. Januar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die bringen infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er meint doch nicht die Höllen dinger ...


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Er meint doch nicht die Höllen dinger ...


ja ich mein die kleinen die immer erscheinen wenn eine seele erloest wird oder am anfang als die shinigami zum ersten mal erschienen ist...


----------



## Sin (1. Januar 2010)

Naja, vielleicht sind es einfach nur "Schmetterlinge " ^^


----------



## Nawato (1. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht sind es einfach nur "Schmetterlinge " ^^


Das könnte auch sein xD Die sind ja nur ganz selten mal da.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2010)

das sind halt spezial effekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die fehlen später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wiso z.b. wenn man in animes schreit alles runterhrum leuchtet macht ja auch keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist nunmal einfach so


----------



## drummen (2. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Meinste die Höllen Schmetterlinge mit denen die alle Komunizieren ? ^^
> Naja Bleach ist wirklich geil, mich regt nur auf das ich das nicht schon früher angefangen habe zu gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bleach und richtig geil? Ich frage mich wie weit du bist denn die Story, ohne etwas zu spoilern, ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Witz. Die Serie lebt im Prinzip nur noch von den Kämpfen und mehr nicht. Dazu kommt wirklich immer dieses Dragonballfeeling bei Ichigo¹, der immer K.O. geschlagen wird, dann noch ne Genkidama zündet und den Kampf gewinnt oder auf einmal urplötzlich neue Kräfte bekommt. Der neueste Storyverlauf² war auch nur noch zum lachen gut. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich hab hier Bleach Bände im Regal und fand die Serie echt gelungen, aber momentan lese ich sie nur noch, um das Ende zu sehen.



Spoiler



1: Ach da gibt es so viele Beispiele, angefangen mit dem Kampf gegen Kenpachi, über den Kampf mit Ulquiorra. Vllt bin ich deswegen auch nur so schlecht gelaunt, weil Ulquiorra mein Lieblingscharakter ist/war.
2: "Öh ja Ichigo du bist unsere letzte Hoffnung, denn nur du kannst Aizen besiegen, denn du hast noch nie sein Shikai (?) gesehen. Yeah du rettest den Tag" "Ich glaube an Ichigo D; " usw. 
zu 2: Da kann man ja sogar ein bisschen nachvollziehen, Aizen Fähigkeit ist einfach zu "IMBA" um sie zu besiegen, aber so was, ist wirklich nur traurig. Vor allem die Klischees "ich glaube an ihn" sind einfach irgendwie nur doof.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2010)

Kenpachi ist ja wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das könnte auch sein xD Die sind ja nur ganz selten mal da.


manchmal muss ein schmetterling einfach ein schmetterling sein^^


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Januar 2010)

omg warum hat mir keiner gesagt das die WJS der letzten woche , eigentlich die ausgabe von dieser woche ist oO
jetzt hab ich eine woche lang vergessend as neue Hunter x Hunter chap zu lesen, aber es ist geil, wenn auch für eine "erstfolge" etwas kurz geraten^^


----------



## Deregond (2. Januar 2010)

Kamen eigentlich diese woche wegen Neujahr keine neuen Manga chapter?


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kenpachi ist ja wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


Da hast du recht er ist es ^^



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. Ja ja aber trozdem ist schon nice gemacht xD ich mag Kenpachi schade das der verloren hat, genau so bei Ulquiorra (der hat so was von L aus Death Note ^^) aber was haste gedacht das die gewinnen, das ist eigentlich fast jedem Anime/Manga.
2. OK das ist auf jeden doof aber auch kA irgendwie ach kA xD



Naja ich mag es irgendwie Bleach ist einfach irgendwie geil... bis auf die Filler Folgen im Anime ... die sind sowas zum gähnen ...


----------



## aisteh (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weinen mußte ich bisher nie von einem Anime, wo ich allerdings so übel Gänsehaut bekomme weil der Moment so episch in Szene gesetzt ist, ist die Abschlußszene von NGE. Also Episode 26.
> 
> Shinji erkennt endlich den Wert seines Lebens, bricht aus seiner Lethargie aus und öffnet sich endlich den Anderen gegenüber. Wie er aus seiner kleinen, sterilen und lautlosen Welt "ausbricht", ist super gemacht worden.
> 
> Klar, nur die letzten fünf Minuten anschauen hilft wenig um alles zu verstehen. Aber trotzdem.



Neon Genesis Evangelion ist für mich der heilige Gral was Animes angeht. Die Szenen mit Kaoru und Nigoki inklusive Beethovens 9te und Asuka + Hallelujah sowie vor allem das Ende von EoE flashen mich immer wieder. Das Serienende find ich persönlich als Abschluss sogar schöner, das EoE Ende ist aber um einiges intensiver. 

Wird echt mal Zeit, dass 2.0 auf BD/DVD kommt. 

Zu Bleach:

Es ist nun mal Shonen, da isses klar, dass Ichigo im Endeffekt immer gewinnt, meistens zumindest. Vorn paar Seiten wurde bzw wird hier ja Fairytail gefeiert, bei Natsu isses auch nich anders, ebenso bei One Piece. Entweder man kommt damit klar oder eben nicht, aber einen der Hauptbestandteile dieser Gattung zu kritisieren is irgendwie komisch. 

Hab mir die Tage mal *Special A* gegeben, ziemlich lustige Highschoolromancegeschichte (tolles Wort oder?) die eigentlich komplett von den beiden Hauptcharakteren oder eher ihren Seiyuus getragen wird, Fukuyama Jun ist sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben und auch Guto Yuko machtn guten Job. Außerdem hab ich endlich auch mal *Needless* gesehen, nachdem der Batch fertig ist. Bis kurz vorm Ende isses einfach nur total überdrehte Action mit over 9000 Pantsushots pro Epsiode aber 



Spoiler



dann entfernt sich die Storyline vom Manga zugunsten eines Animeoriginal Endes und dass passiert leider auf so schlechte Art und Weise das der gesamte "Schwung" den die Serie hat verschwindet. Sehr viel Potential verschenkt. 



Mal schauen, was die neue Season so bringt, hab auf jeden Fall so an die sieben bis acht Animes wo ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen werde, zwei bis drei die ich auf jeden Fall sehen will. Zusammen mit dem Kram der noch weitergeht und dem älterem Kram der noch so vorhanden ist bin ich eigentlich ganz gut gerüstet.


----------



## Qonix (3. Januar 2010)

So, hab mir mal wieder alles von Afro Samurai reingezogen. Ich liebe diesen Anime. Sieht man ja auch an meinem Zimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

boah ey Chad ist so cool^^ mein neuer lieblingscharakter


*kinnlade herunterklapp* Langsam wirds bescheuert...so nach dem motto "Hat in dieser verdammten stadt denn jeder Superkraefte?"


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> boah ey Chad ist so cool^^ mein neuer lieblingscharakter
> 
> 
> *kinnlase herunterklapp* Langsam wirds bescheuert...so nach dem motto "Hat in dieser verdammten stadt denn jeder Superkraefte?"


Es kommen noch mehr xD Aber alle niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Es kommen noch mehr xD Aber alle niemals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD
ja aber es ist irgendwie albern^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kenpachi ist ja wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben.



^this + ich glaube er würde gegen aizen gewinnen, da er keiner dieser ich vertrau auf mein schwert jungs ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den doofen tousen(so heiss der schwarze blinde doch oder?^^) gewonnen hat obwohl er ansich nix gesehen hat in dem dunklen ding^^

aizen mocht ich noch nie
diese "ich bin so imba, eingebildeter streber junge" .. bäh
ist genau wie buyaka (oder wie der rosa is cool junge auch heisst)

was will uns eine solche serie sagen? kauf dir ne brille und lern dann kannst du die welt beherschen und gegen nen alten mann mit nem stab gewinnen?

aber <3 die serie einfach abgesehen davon finde ich die story ansich ganz toll. + ich war eh immer dbz fan 
wenn ich nen anime seh will ich keine komplexe kopfzerbrechende story wo keiner mehr drauskommt, ein einfaches der da ist pöse ! tötet ihn .. reicht doch völlig.

und das ichigo eh gewinnt .. ehm wie viele filme gibt es bei denen der haupttyp verliert?
hmmm ... ich kenne nicht einen guten .. sogar beim neuen avatar film müssen die blauen jungs gewinnen und nicht der "badass looking terminator junge"

@ dragon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von denen hat bis auf 2-3 alle nen bling bling schwert .. und alle die später auftauchen (will nix spoilern) haben auch welche ^^


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @ dragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm sind da nicht eig 12 drauf die kein bling bling Schwert haben aber von denen haben n par aber auch andere  bling bling Kräfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm sind da nicht eig 12 drauf die kein bling bling Schwert haben aber von denen haben n par aber auch andere  bling bling Kräfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kann ja heiter werden^^ Sobald meine nervenden geschwister wech sind kann ich wieder Bleach gucken...nicht dass die kleinen Blut und Monster sehen *Unschuldig guck*


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Was sind denn BlingBling Schwerter? Oo

Und was Aizen angeht. Das eine Brille einen gezeichneten Charakter so verändern kann. Brille weg, Haarsträhne ins Gesicht und BÄMM, Bösewicht in Reinform. 
Von der Story mal ganz zu schweigen, wer hätte denn bitte ernsthaft, e-r-n-s-t-h-a-f-t geglaubt Aizen ist der BadBoy. So ein wollweich Kommandant. Ja das Gin Ichimaru der Fiesling ist, keine Frage. Immer dieses schmale füchsische Grinsen im Gesicht (im Übrigen taucht diese Gesichtsform, mit den ständig geschlossenen Augen, sehr häufig in verschiedenen Mangaserien auf. Vergleiche Japan und mythologische Füchse), ja Gin war ein klassischer Bösewicht.

Whoaah, jetzt warte ich zwar wieder bis Februar ehe der neue Bleach Band in Dtl. erscheint und der Kampf gegen die verbliebenen drei Espada richtig beginnt, aber da kreist die Axt. Das spüre ich ganz deutlich. ^^


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was sind denn BlingBling Schwerter? Oo
> 
> Und was Aizen angeht. Das eine Brille einen gezeichneten Charakter so verändern kann. Brille weg, Haarsträhne ins Gesicht und BÄMM, Bösewicht in Reinform.
> Von der Story mal ganz zu schweigen, wer hätte denn bitte ernsthaft, e-r-n-s-t-h-a-f-t geglaubt Aizen ist der BadBoy. So ein wollweich Kommandant. Ja das Gin Ichimaru der Fiesling ist, keine Frage. Immer dieses schmale füchsische Grinsen im Gesicht (im Übrigen taucht diese Gesichtsform, mit den ständig geschlossenen Augen, sehr häufig in verschiedenen Mangaserien auf. Vergleiche Japan und mythologische Füchse), ja Gin war ein klassischer Bösewicht.
> ...


^^ joah und Bling Bling Schwerter sind sowas wie ... naja ... Schwerter halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja hab ich am Anfang auch nicht geglaubt der sah so nett aus, aber dann ohne Brille BÄH das sieht doch leicht kacke aus oder?


----------



## Qonix (3. Januar 2010)

hehe NGE ist einfach genial

"Denk gefälligst auf deutsch!"

"Schnitzel, Pumpernickel"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe NGE ist einfach genial
> 
> "Denk gefälligst auf deutsch!"
> 
> ...



Ähm falsch, eigentlich ist es im Japanischen Original: "Baumkuchen" Ka ob du die deutsche Synchro guckst, falls ja lass es und nimm die untertitel version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Januar 2010)

Ich gucke nur auf deutsch. Ich hasse Fremdsprachen.


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich gucke nur auf deutsch. Ich hasse Fremdsprachen.



dafür gibs ja im endeffekt untertitel ^^

Ich gucke deswegen sämtliche Animes nur in ihrer sub version, also original mit deutschen/englischen/französischen untertitel, weil die deutschen versionen zu oft geschnitten sind. Bestes beispiel ist z.B. Dragonball dafür. Kenn keinen anime der so stark geschnitten wurde. Oder nimm mal Sailormoon, viele Charaktere sind im Original weiblich, in der deutschen version wurden sie aber kurzerhand zu männern gemacht.


----------



## Qonix (3. Januar 2010)

Ich gucke Filme und Serien um sie zu sehen und nicht um sie zu lesen.

Dafür habe ich Mangas und da ich so guet wie keine Animes mehr schaue und nur Mnagas lese ist es mir egal.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm sind da nicht eig 12 drauf die kein bling bling Schwert haben aber von denen haben n par aber auch andere  bling bling Kräfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also 
1. kon (wobei der ne kugel ist die laufen kann ..)
2. die little sis von ichigo (sie kann geister hören und kochen^^)
3. die andere little sis von ichigo (wobei sie auch geister sehen kann)
4. der bob links über den schwestern
5. der typ 1 darüber
6. der mr. special typ .. von den filler folgen
7. die darunter die bei uhara im laden arbeitet (wobei die nen 5meter grosse basooka rumschleppt ..)


sonst wüsst ich keinen der keine spezial fähigkeiten hätte


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

So gesehen hat kon schon eine Spezialfähigkeit, der kann im Körper von ichigo doch extrem gut springen und eigentlich können zumindest die Schwestern von Ichigo auch tote sehen (zu beginn nur spüren) 



Spoiler



kein wunder, denn immerhin ist der Vater ja selbst ein Shinigami


 und der mr. specialtyp verfügt über die selben fähigkeiten.


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also
> 1. kon (wobei der ne kugel ist die laufen kann ..)
> 2. die little sis von ichigo (sie kann geister hören und kochen^^)
> 3. die andere little sis von ichigo (wobei sie auch geister sehen kann)
> ...


Ich meine mit Bling Bling Schwert ein SCHWERT also ein Zanpakuto, die andern haben ein par kleine Fähigkeiten.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> So gesehen hat kon schon eine Spezialfähigkeit, der kann im Körper von ichigo doch extrem gut springen und eigentlich können zumindest die Schwestern von Ichigo auch tote sehen (zu beginn nur spüren)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Heul* warum les ich bloss spoiler ich ungeduldiger noob >.<


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Heul* warum les ich bloss spoiler ich ungeduldiger noob >.<


Das ist dein Pech xD sowas solltest du nicht machen wenn du es selber guckst xD


----------



## Meriane (3. Januar 2010)

Das kam im Anime aber auch nur in einer Folge und iwie scheint das auch gar nicht wichtig zu sein


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Das kam im Anime aber auch nur in einer Folge und iwie scheint das auch gar nicht wichtig zu sein


*puhh* tag gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Das kam im Anime aber auch nur in einer Folge und iwie scheint das auch gar nicht wichtig zu sein





Spoiler



Das schon, aber es zeigt auch, warum Ichigo und seine Schwestern von Natur aus begabt sind die toten zu sehen, bzw die Hollows. Die Anderen "normalen Menschen" bekommen ihre "Kräfte" ja eigentlich nur durch ichigo


----------



## aisteh (3. Januar 2010)

Wär ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher, ob das nicht doch noch mal wichtig wird. Beispiel One Piece 



Spoiler



Charaktere tauchen nach über dreihundert Folgen (keine Lust jetzt genau nachzuschauen, wie lang die Arabasta-Arc jetzt war) wieder auf und helfen weiter.


 Gut, inwiefern das jetzt wirklich wichtig ist, darüber lässt sich wohl streiten. 

So von wegen Subs vs Dubs:

Ich denke mal, es ist in erster Linie eine Glaubensfrage. Die einzigen Animes die ich auf deutsch gesehen habe waren DBZ, Hellsing und Cowboy Bebop. Von Hellsing und Bebop hab ich mittlerweile auch die japanische Originalfassung gesehen und finde, dass die Synchro gut gelungen ist, vor allem bei Bebop. 
Ich schaue mittlerweile zwar nur noch ausschließlich Subs, verfolge aber trotzdem die Entwicklung der Synchronisationen weiter. Mittlerweile finde ich, dass das größte Problem ist, dass die Sprecher nicht mit den japanischen Namen zurecht kommen. Hab mir letztens mal Trailer von Haruhi beziehungsweise Code Geass reingezogen und dachte die wollen mich trollen, als ich gehört hab wie "Suzumiya Haruhi" und "Kururugi Suzuaku" ausgesprochen wurden sind. Die Qualität schwankt meiner Meinung nach immer noch sehr stark, ist aber insgesamt besser geworden, Filmsynchros sind generell gut. 

Wo wir gerade bei Hellsing sind: Mittlerweile ist die siebte OVA gesubbt erschienen. 



Spoiler



Scheint so als ob Seras n großen Schritt Richtung "richtiger Vampir" gemacht hat. Jedenfalls n netter Killingspree.


----------



## Klunker (5. Januar 2010)

so bleach 1-21 auf englisch gekauft in einem sammelkoffer für 75 Euro! wuhuhu schnäppchen :3 wollte mir erst die starter kit boxen 1 und 2 kaufen auf deutsch mit band 1-5 und 6-10 , aber das wären zusammen 50 euro gewesen, stttdessen habe ich jetzt 1-21 für 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Bleach-Box-Set-Vol-s-...2813&sr=8-1


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

wisst ihr was ich in animes *hasse*?
dieses: _"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRAWAAAAAAAWAAAAARRRRRRRRGRRRRRR"_






> "PS:
> Wer sich bei dem Anblick dieser Nachricht an den Tatort eines Serienkillers oder aehnliches erinnert...dem Fehlt jedeglicher Sinn fuer Humor!"


----------



## Qonix (5. Januar 2010)

So, hab jetzt mal wieder NGE geguckt und das Ende wirft je älter ich werde immer mehr Fragen auf.

- Kann wirklich Shinji über das Schicksal der Welt entscheiden?
- Ist das das Projekt zu Vollendung der Menschheit?
- Wieso werden noch EVAs gebaut wenn schon fast alle Engel tot sind und sowieso nie rechtzeitig fertig gestellt werden? Krieg?
- Also ich verstehe das Ende irgendwie einfach nicht und ist ja auch kein wrikliches Ende. Es bleibt ja noch so viel offen.
- Was wurde aus Rei als sie erkannte das sie nur eine Kopie ist?
- Was wurde aus Asuka?
- Wo und was ist Adam, denn nach dem letzten Engel war dieses weisse Ding da unten ja nicht Adam?
- Ist Shinjis Mutter in EVA 0 oder EVA 1 gestorben? und wenn in EVA 1 war sie es immer die ihn beschützt hat?
- Welche Kraft hat eine EVA wirklich?
- Was hat nun den Secon Impact verursacht? Die wiederbelebung von Adam wie mal angedeutet wurde?
- Ist Shinji am Schluss wirklich zu einem normalen Jungen geworden?

Sonst jemand noch Fragen oder Theorien zum Ende von NGE.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal wieder NGE geguckt und das Ende wirft je älter ich werde immer mehr Fragen auf.
> 
> - Kann wirklich Shinji über das Schicksal der Welt entscheiden?
> - Ist das das Projekt zu Vollendung der Menschheit?
> ...



Einen ganzen Haufen deiner Fragen werden im zweiten Film zu NGE beantwortet. Hab mir diesen erst Gestern angesehen. Der schließt direkt nach dem Tod des letzten Engels an und zeigt was danach passiert ist. 
Man sieht also nicht wie in Folge 25/26 wie Shinji begreift was sein Leben eigentlich Wert ist, sondern was im Anschluss passiert ist. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich NGE erst übers Wochenende zum ersten mal gesehen habe, bin aber total fasziniert von dieser Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Januar 2010)

Hmm, hab bis jetzt immer nur der ersten geguckt und es nie zum zweiten geschafft. Dann mach ich das jetzt endlich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Januar 2010)

So, nun hab ich beide nochmal geguckt.

Was sind denn das bitte für komisch abgespacte Enden. Ist ja genau so doof wie das der Serie.


----------



## aisteh (7. Januar 2010)

Tjoar is halt NGE. Was das im Endeffekt alles zu bedeuten hat muss wohl jeder für sich selber herausfinden (Ja, klingt abgedroschen is aber so). Das Nerv-Archiv bietet da einige Anhaltspunkte. Und nein, ich weiß es auch nicht.


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2010)

coole Seite

versteh ich das richtig das Rei Adam ist?

edit: hmm doch nicht

also Rei sit ein Teil von Lilith aber es gab ja die Vereinigung von Adam und Lilith

war EVA 01 Adam oder war es irgendwas anderes?

edit 2:

jetzt hab ichs

Adam war in Gendo Ikari und Rei hat ihn absobiert und sich dann wieder mit Lilith verbunden und somit entstand der Third Impact


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Auf Tele 5 haben se jetzt One Piece, Staffel 7 abgesetzt -.-'''
> 
> Und auf RTL 2 hat jetzt Staffel 4 angefangen, mit jeweils 2 Folgen am Stück ab 15:15 Uhr
> 
> ...endlich läuft mal Staffel 7 und dann müssen se die absetzen -.-



das ist doch kacke -.-
deutsches fernsehen ist scheiße!


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2010)

wie was wo, op wird abgesetzt??
es wurde die sendezeitverändert aber ganz abgesätzt, quelle bitte Oo


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2010)

OP wurde nicht abgesetzt. Mein Recorder hat es mir brav aufgenommen.


----------



## Sin (7. Januar 2010)

So, ich versuch mal deine Fragen zu beantworten:

*



			- Kann wirklich Shinji über das Schicksal der Welt entscheiden?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Rei stellt nach dem Third impact Shinji vor eine moralische Wahl: Entweder die Vollendung der Menschheit, oder mit Asuka neu anzufangen damit die Menschen ihr Schicksal selbst bestimmen.

*



			versteh ich das richtig das Rei Adam ist?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Nein, Rei ist in wirklichkeit eine Mischung aus den Genen von Shinjis Mutter und Lilith. Insgesamt gibt es glaub ich 3 Klone die in der Serie vorkommen.

*



			- Ist das das Projekt zu Vollendung der Menschheit?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Im Prinzip schon. In wirklichkeit bedeutet die Vollendung der Menschheit nach Gendo Ikari den Third impact auszulösen. Das ganze macht er um seine Verstorbene Frau wiederzusehen. Das ganze möchte er erreichen indem er sich am ende der Serie sich mit Rei vereinigt. Diese möchte das jedoch nicht und löst alleine den Third impact aus, wodurch alle Menschen ihr AT Feld verlieren (AT Feld ist das Schutzschild der Seele) und sterben. 

*



			- Wieso werden noch EVAs gebaut wenn schon fast alle Engel tot sind und sowieso nie rechtzeitig fertig gestellt werden? Krieg?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Die Evas die noch nachträglich Produziert wurden, waren einmal EVA 03 welcher von Toji gesteuert wurde. Gleichzweitig war EVA 03 auch der 13. Engel.
EVA 04 Explodiert bevor sie zum einsatz kommt. Alle diese Evas, also von 00-04 Waren noch Prototypen, wärend die Serie 05-13 die fertige Produktionsreihe präsentiert. Die EVAs 05-13 arbeiten anders als die vorgängerversionen mit S2 maschienen, diese simulieren Menschliche Gedanken und ermöglichen eine leichtere kontrolle durch SEELE, da diese kein Gewissen haben.

*



			- Also ich verstehe das Ende irgendwie einfach nicht und ist ja auch kein wrikliches Ende. Es bleibt ja noch so viel offen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Kommt drauf an bis wohin du gesehen hast. Bei der Serie an sich ist das Ende nicht so offensichtlich wie bei den Filmen.

*



			- Was wurde aus Rei als sie erkannte das sie nur eine Kopie ist?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Im Prinzip wusste Rei schon nach ihrem ersten Tot im alter von 4 jahren dass sie ein Klon ist.

*



			- Was wurde aus Asuka?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Asuka war zusammen mit Shinji die einzige überlebende des Third impact. Zu verdanken hatte sie das Rei und zum Teil auch Shinji. Rei wusste was Shinji für Asuka "fühlt" und lies ihr AT Feld intakt.


----------



## Sin (7. Januar 2010)

*



			- Wo und was ist Adam, denn nach dem letzten Engel war dieses weisse Ding da unten ja nicht Adam?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Adam selber ist in Bakelit eingeschlossen, das weisse dingen da unten ist Lilith



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lilith ist das Wesen, was die Engel versuchen zu erreichen.

*



			- Ist Shinjis Mutter in EVA 0 oder EVA 1 gestorben? und wenn in EVA 1 war sie es immer die ihn beschützt hat?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Shinjis Mutter wurde von EVA 01 bei einem TEstlauf absorbiert.

*



			- Welche Kraft hat eine EVA wirklich?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Die eigentliche Kräfte der Evas besteht darin, dass sie allesamt klone von Adam sind. Ausser EVA 01, diese Einheit ist ein direkter Klon von Lilith.

*



			- Was hat nun den Secon Impact verursacht? Die wiederbelebung von Adam wie mal angedeutet wurde?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Hab ich genau so verstanden. Nach der Explosion die nur Misato überlebt hat, verwandelt sich Adam wieder in seine "Embryoform"

*



			- Ist Shinji am Schluss wirklich zu einem normalen Jungen geworden?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*So in etwa ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> So in etwa ^^


o.O
Er hatte keine Eier, oder?
Ich als Manga Vollnoob wollte mal wissen: Wasn so die Einstiegsdroge hier?^^
Was fürn Manga würdet ihr mir für den anfang empfehlen?
Und hat One Piece endlich mal den Schatz gefunden?!


----------



## Sin (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> o.O
> Er hatte keine Eier, oder?
> Ich als Manga Vollnoob wollte mal wissen: Wasn so die Einstiegsdroge hier?^^
> Was fürn Manga würdet ihr mir für den anfang empfehlen?
> Und hat One Piece endlich mal den Schatz gefunden?!



Hmm für den Einstieg eignet sich etwas ohne viel story, am besten was lustiges. Würde Tenchi Muyo vielleicht empfehlen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Ranma 1/2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ranma 1/2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich vor einigen Jahren oft geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
DBZ, Pokemon. Solche Sachen hat ich scho XD.
Shin Chan is zwar nicht soo der Manga/Anime aber es war cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab ich vor einigen Jahren oft geguckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann BLEACH! ich bin so verliebt in den Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab ich vor einigen Jahren oft geguckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kommt auch drauf an was du lieber möchtest. Action, Comedy, Horror, eine Mischung oder...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an was du lieber möchtest. Action, Comedy, Horror, eine Mischung oder...



So ne Mischung aus DBZ und Shin Shan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gibt es sicher utner den 10000 Animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also irgendwas wo sie sich kloppen, die Handlung leicht verständlich ist und manchmal lustige Sachen gemacht werden.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ne Mischung aus DBZ und Shin Shan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


EINDEUTIG Bleach.

Richtiges Kloppen, immer wieder lustige Szenen, handlung absolut simpel^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ne Mischung aus DBZ und Shin Shan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie Dragon1 würde auch ich dir Bleach empfehlen.
Es hat gute Kämpfe und ist auch sehr lustig, wenn es dein Humor ist.
Deutsche Untertitel (+ japanisch gesprochen) stören dich nicht oder?

Ich empfehle dir auch noch Soul Eater. Ist zwar nicht ganz wie DB, aber ich finde das Anime und den Manga (habe die ersten zwei Bände) einfach genial.


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dann BLEACH! ich bin so verliebt in den Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



btw meine limited special box mit bleach volume 1-21 ist angekommen und sieht eifach nur der stylisch aus Oo ist ein koffer und wenn man ihr aufmacht ist das wie en kleiner schrank, zudem ist ein kleines booklet über die soul society dabei mit den wichtigsten orten etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde wohl mal davon en foto machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe muss ich gar net hier hat das schon jemand gemacht, könnt euch ja selber ene meinung dazu bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.desuau.com/2009/07/feature-unbo...ch-box-set.html


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Okay, bei japanischer Sprache ist Schluss XD.
Lesen tu ich in der Schule und auf japanische Sprache hab ich keine Lust XD.


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Okay, bei japanischer Sprache ist Schluss XD.
> Lesen tu ich in der Schule und auf japanische Sprache hab ich keine Lust XD.


Bei Bleach gibt es schon mehrere Episoden mit deutscher Sprache, aber noch nicht so viele (vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch).


----------



## Sin (7. Januar 2010)

Also Bleach halte ich für den anfang für ungeeignet. Ist von der Story her zwar nett, und auch ein guter Anime, aber viel zu lang. Eher eine kurze OVA mit 10-20 folgen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei Bleach gibt es schon mehrere Episoden mit deutscher Sprache, aber noch nicht so viele (vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch).


20 auf deutsch. Dann gibts noch einige auf englisch (Auf englisch schau ichs, passt mir am besten)


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Also Bleach halte ich für den anfang für ungeeignet. Ist von der Story her zwar nett, und auch ein guter Anime, aber viel zu lang. Eher eine kurze OVA mit 10-20 folgen.


Okay da hast du schon Recht, aber da er nicht Ger Sub will, sondern Ger Dub, gibt es auch für Bleach nicht wirklich viele Episoden.

Death Note wäre auch noch zum Empfehlen, aber es ist einfach überhaupt nicht wie DB oder Shin Chan.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Egal, danke.
Dann bleib ich eben bei DBZ und schwelge in alten Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
In dem Sinne:
KAMEHAMEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2010)

woah wie man mich übergeht >.< 

"btw meine limited special box mit bleach volume 1-21 ist angekommen und sieht eifach nur der stylisch aus Oo ist ein koffer und wenn man ihr aufmacht ist das wie en kleiner schrank, zudem ist ein kleines booklet über die soul society dabei mit den wichtigsten orten etc smile.gif

werde wohl mal davon en foto machen wink.gif hehe muss ich gar net hier hat das schon jemand gemacht, könnt euch ja selber ene meinung dazu bilden biggrin.gif

http://www.desuau.com/2009/07/feature-unbo...ch-box-set.html "

aber das gute ist, ich kann gleich noch ne andere frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt es unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen fassungen von bleach, also deutsch japa usa in sachen zensur?

und was auch noch sehr wichtig ist.

Kennt jemand einen anime der so ähnlich ist wie I''S pure (der manga ist besser) shigofumi (sehr sehr schöner anime, bei welchem sogar mir die tränen kamen, da er wirklich an das leben apelliert) und school days?
Suche also was mit romanze und slice of life und drama, bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit love hina girls bravo love trouble etc, sowas gehört nun wirklich nicht dazu, es sollte schon ernster sein, und wenn es geht sich wieder im bereich der älteren teenagerzeit  also 16-18 befinden.

Hoffe auf schöne animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer mir was von school days spoilert wird sterben...gut ich kenne das ende in etwa, aber ich will genau wissen wie es dazu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> So, ich versuch mal deine Fragen zu beantworten:


Danke

Die Fragen war nur auf die Serie bezogen. Durch den Film hat sich einiges geklärt und die Seite mit der Datembank hat den rest erledigt.

Aber das Ende der Serie ist schon sehr offen und man hat keine Ahnung was das jetzt alles sollte. Den Film hätte ich auch noch ein paar Mal sehen müssen bis alle Rätsel gelöst gewesen wären aber das hat die Datenbank ja erledigt. 

Ist schon sehr komplex ds ganze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Weiß hier jemand, wieviele Mangas es von Naruto geben wird? Wieviele sind bis jetzt in Japan erschienen?!


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> und wer mir was von school days spoilert wird sterben...gut ich kenne das ende in etwa, aber ich will genau wissen wie es dazu kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss dir da leider sagen, das school days die schlechteste romance war die ich jeh geschaut habe.
Ich kann den protagonisten überhaupt nicht leiden er geht mir auch derbe auf den Sack. Die handlung ist so unglaublich behindert das ich es nicht fassen konnte.
Während des Animes war ich ständig wütend wie man sich echt so dämlich verhalten kann. 
Aber naja es soll ja auch Leute geben die diesen Anime mögen :/


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2010)

gerade das gigolo verhalten von makoto mag und das seelische zerbrechen von kotonoha und sekai. mir geht es viel mehr um das direkte geschehen, nicht das es gut ausgeht und wenn sich die entwicklung der characktere so entwicklet, dnn ist es mir recht, wobei man doch ab und zu erkennt, dass es von nem game abstammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem bitte animes die so ähnlich sind^^


----------



## Sin (7. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die Fragen war nur auf die Serie bezogen. Durch den Film hat sich einiges geklärt und die Seite mit der Datembank hat den rest erledigt.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich würd den Film unabhängig von der Serie interpretieren. Eher als eine art alternatives Ende. Bei der Serie erkennt Shinji sein wares ich und stellt fest, dass ihn nicht die ganze Welt hasst wie er es immer vermutet. 
Bei dem Film hingegen hast du so gesehen ein komplett anderes Scenario.


----------



## TheGui (7. Januar 2010)

LOOL Oda ist Hulk Hogan Fan!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2010)

:3 oder rick flair^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt. Die Filme wurden ja nur gemacht da die Fans ein anderes Ende wollten.

Aber ich finde auch das die Serie zu viele Fragen offen lies, denn dort hat man von so vielem gehört und dann kam Shinjis komische Gedanken und alles war vorbei und man sass da und fragte sich: "Und was jetzt?"


----------



## Meriane (7. Januar 2010)

Was gibt es denn sonst noch für gute Animes die ähnlich zu One Piece oder Soul Eater sind?
Bin jetzt mit Shakugan no Shana 2 durch und überlege was ich als nächstes gucken soll :/

Ich dachte ich schaue mir mal Gantz an, weil ein Kumpel meinte das ist gut. Allerdings finde ich das nur auf deutsch und deutsche Synchros wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht mehr antun xD


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bräuchte auch mal euren Rat! Ihr kennt euch ja scheinbar ganz gut aus mit Animes!

Ich such was in der Art von Guardian of the Spirit, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte auch mal euren Rat! Ihr kennt euch ja scheinbar ganz gut aus mit Animes!
> 
> Ich such was in der Art von Guardian of the Spirit, weiß da jemand was?



Was genau fandest du daran gut? Das Drama, die Fantasy anteile und/oder die Kämpfe?


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ne Mischung aus DBZ und Shin Shan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Soul Eater 




@ TheGui

Okay das hat mich jetzt fertig gemacht



Von Fairy Tail hab ich nu endlich die letzten paar Kapitel geleseb, bin enttäuscht, die Begeisterung flacht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Januar 2010)

was hat dich fertig gemacht?


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2010)

So leute ich hab jetzt ein weiteres AMV fertig.
Die quali ist zwar ein bisschen mies aber mehr konnte ich aus dem Windows Movie Maker nicht rausholen,
und für das nächste AMV werd ich ein anderes Programm verwenden.
Diesmal ist es ein AMV über Bounen no Xamdou. Das Video enthält viele Spoiler also würde ich es keinem raten anzuschauen,
wenn er diesen Anime noch sehen wollte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-XjNB0ULi8

Ich freue mich über konstruktive Kritik und Kommentare.^^


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> was hat dich fertig gemacht?




Das mim Hulkster 


Schönes AMV Kangrim, direkt bewertet ;D


----------



## Klunker (9. Januar 2010)

nrgs muss mich erstmal vom psychischen magenschlag erholen den mir school days verpasst hat, wobei das ende doch sehr schön gemacht ist und zeigt wie belanglos man heute schreckliche ereignisse betrachtet.

an kangrimm...nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe aber nach ca 1:30 min ausgemacht, anime sieht sehr interessant aus, werde mir den wohl mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächster anime wird Kimi ga Nozomu Eien  [ http://anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=1316#352 ] sein, der in sachen dramatik wohl school days in nichts nachstehen wird :/


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Januar 2010)

Wieso war solang kein OP Chapter?


----------



## Assor (10. Januar 2010)

Detroit Metal City ist für jeden mit geringer moralischen Hemmschwelle sehr zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Januar 2010)

http://blog.affenheimtheater.de/2008/07/25...erster-trailer/


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wieso war solang kein OP Chapter?



weil momentan pause ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neujahr und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kimi ga nozomu eien  ist wirklich gut, der arme kerl, jedoch was anderes. Die deutschen Synchronstimmen gefallen mir wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> weil momentan pause ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab den Kram schon zwei mal gesehen und jedes mal war ich derbe fertig. Wenn du danach noch mehr aus der Richtung sehen willlst, dann schau dir mal beide Clannad Staffeln an, ich hab in der zweiten Staffel bei fast jeder Folge Tränen gelassen, und ich bin eigentlich nicht nah am Wasser gebaut... .


----------



## aisteh (10. Januar 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> Detroit Metal City ist für jeden mit geringer moralischen Hemmschwelle sehr zu empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Passt gerade so gut:



Wieso sacgt mir den keiner, dass ich nur den Videocode ins Tag einfügen muss?^^ (Jaja, Anleitungen sind was tolles...)


----------



## TheGui (11. Januar 2010)

Fairytail Spoiler , chapter Aáktuel (japan)


Spoiler



WTF, Gildarz wurde in einem momment von nem Drachen zerfetzt... WTF wie stark sind die xD


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Gibt es von One Piece eigntlich auch eine 8. Staffel? Zur Zeit läuft ja Staffel 7 auf Tele 5


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Es gibt sogar schon die 10. Staffel von One Piece, die gerade in Japan und den USA ausgestrahlt wird.


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar schon die 10. Staffel von One Piece, die gerade in Japan und den USA ausgestrahlt wird.



*______*

Wann kommt die zu uns? Gleich nach Staffel 7 oder? Also dannach geht 8te los... 
Oder setzt Tele 5 One Piece ab? ... wär schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Bisher hat Tele5 lediglich die Rechte an der 7., wobei ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, dass im Anschluß mit den Arbeiten zu der achten Staffel begonnen wird.


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bisher hat Tele5 lediglich die Rechte an der 7., wobei ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, dass im Anschluß mit den Arbeiten zu der achten Staffel begonnen wird.



Na mal hoffen... Weißt du vllt im groben, worum es in der 8ten geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Na mal hoffen... Weißt du vllt im groben, worum es in der 8ten geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denke mal das selbe wie in den 7 staffeln davor: Piraten, schiffe, irgendein schatz, böse menschen, irgendwelche teufelsfrüchte, etc :-P


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Januar 2010)

Neues Hunter X Hunter Chapter, WOOOHOOOOOO!
Sau kurzes Hunter x Hunter Chapter, FRUUUUUST!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Januar 2010)

Weiß hier vllt. jemand wann genau der Anime Black Rock Shooter rauskommt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (12. Januar 2010)

> An anime project entitled Black Rock Shooter will be released in spring 2010 based on the song "Black Rock Shooter" and its original music video featuring illustrations by Huke. A "Pilot Edition" of the anime was released on DVD and Blu-ray disc on September 30, 2009.[11] Ryo and Huke are collaborating on the project with supervisor Yutaka Yamamoto and his animation studio Ordet; Shinobu Yoshioka is directing the project.[12] Black Rock Shooter is Ordet's first solo production as the main animation studio. Huke is also involved in the production of the Playstation Portable game Fate/Extra, making it Supercell's first involvement in a video game production.[13]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercell_%28band%29


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

OMFGOD!!! Die Katze ist eine Frau111elf! 
und Ichigos Reaktion ist geil xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OMFGOD!!! Die Katze ist eine Frau111elf!
> und Ichigos Reaktion ist geil xD



Wow...bist du erst da? Dann kannst du dich schon auf die nächsten Kapitel freuen.

Übrigens, kann es sein das die Kämpfe in Bleach EIN WENIG zu lang sind?


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Übrigens, kann es sein das die Kämpfe in Bleach EIN WENIG zu lang sind?


nein.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein.


Kommt halt einfach darauf an, was man mag. Meiner Meinung gibt es in Bleach nur etwas, das zu lang ist. Ihr wisst sicher was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe läuft der aktuelle Kampf ca. 100-120 Kapitel seit er angefangen hat. Wenn Bleach einmal wöchentlich erscheint, bedeutet das, das der Kampf seit 2 echten Jahren läuft. Das ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv zu viel.


----------



## Clamev (15. Januar 2010)

> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe läuft der aktuelle Kampf ca. 100-120 Kapitel seit er angefangen hat. Wenn Bleach einmal wöchentlich erscheint, bedeutet das, das der Kampf seit 2 echten Jahren läuft. Das ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv zu viel.


schonmal DBZ gekuckt?^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr wisst sicher was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ka...ich weiss nur was eineutig zu GROSS ist, bei den weiblichen charakteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. Januar 2010)

Er kämpft ja nicht seit 100 folgen gegen ein und den selben Gegner wie in DBZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, kennt jemand Fragile Dreams, das Adventure was März für die Wii rauskommt?

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nintendofront.de%2Fnews-573-8011-Fragile_Dreams___Farewell_Ruins_of_the_Moon_BAVIDEOS.html

[yt]UZ0ZiMoM42Y[/yt]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub er meint filler ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Januar 2010)

Lol, das neue Soul Eater Kapitel ist ja mal absolut genial.


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2010)

Neues OP chapter:



Spoiler



Ich finds langsam öde.... die machen seit 20 Kapitel nix anderes und es nimmt einfach kein Ende ._.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

Clamev schrieb:


> schonmal DBZ gekuckt?^^


wie ich genau das gedacht habe^^


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Neues OP chapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jip, soll mal zu nem Ende kommen D:

Ich weiß ich habe gesagt es soll ein langer Kampf werden, aber das ist einfach Kaugummi was die uns vorsetzen


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

kann mir wer helfen? Ich suche ein gutes Urahara-Bild, aus dem ich mir eine Signatur basteln kann...bei google kommen nur fanarts oder bilder, bei denen ein teil von Hut oder so fehlt.
dankeee


----------



## Kangrim (17. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann mir wer helfen? Ich suche ein gutes Urahara-Bild, aus dem ich mir eine Signatur basteln kann...bei google kommen nur fanarts oder bilder, bei denen ein teil von Hut oder so fehlt.
> dankeee




Hast du glück das ich auch so ein Urahara-Fan bin.

Er ist sowieso einfach der coolste xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

JEAH! Urahara FTW! 

das letzte taugt mir^^ Ich setz mich heut noch ans werk


omg stirbt in Bleach gar keiner -.-+


----------



## Sin (18. Januar 2010)

Gestern Euraka 7 geguckt. Der erste Anime von dem ich ohne zweifel behaupten kann, dass ich ihn definitiv NICHT verstanden habe. Nach dem gucken hing ich mit nem großen Fragezeichen über meinem Kopf vor der Glotze -.-


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Kennt vllt jemand eine Seite, auf der man wenn möglich alle One Piece Folgen ansehen kann? 
Also Staffel 1-7?
Weil ich will mal wieder Staffel 3 anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Enel undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Januar 2010)

jup kenne sogar mehrere :3


----------



## Sin (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kennt vllt jemand eine Seite, auf der man wenn möglich alle One Piece Folgen ansehen kann?
> Also Staffel 1-7?
> Weil ich will mal wieder Staffel 3 anschauen
> 
> ...



Http://www.amazon.de

Fairnesshalber solltet ihr eure Anime kaufen und nicht "kostenlos" im Internet schauen.


----------



## Klunker (18. Januar 2010)

dann solltest du aber auch erwähnen, dass op bisher nur im amazon jp für ca 4580 yen die volume zu haben ist und ich meine auf französisch, weiß aber net ob die schon bei enel sind :3 oder natürlich die selbstaufgenommenden episoden, die bei ebay vertickt werden :3


----------



## aisteh (18. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Gestern Euraka 7 geguckt. Der erste Anime von dem ich ohne zweifel behaupten kann, dass ich ihn definitiv NICHT verstanden habe. Nach dem gucken hing ich mit nem großen Fragezeichen über meinem Kopf vor der Glotze -.-



Soweit ich weiß is das mal wieder n Animeoriginalende, Bones halt. Der Manga soll in der Hinsicht wohl besser sein, gelesen hab ich den aber nicht. Was genau das Ende jetzt war hab ich mittlerweile wieder vergessen, is also kein besonders gutes Zeichen. ^^;


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass Kenny (Ich mag den namen mehr als kenpachi^^) eigentlich viel mehr "Gut" ist, als z.b [font="arial, sans-serif"]byakuya oder Mayuri ist? Zu seinen Eigenen Leuten ist er wenigstens nett, im gegensatz zu den anderen beiden. [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Kenny mag wenigstens das kleine Maedchen.[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Byakuya mag gar keinen wirklich, nicht seine Schwester und auch sein Vize-Komandant Renji ist ihm egal [/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Der arsch von der 12 abteilung killt sogar seine eigenen Leute )=[/font]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass Kenny (Ich mag den namen mehr als kenpachi^^) eigentlich viel mehr "Gut" ist, als z.b [font="arial, sans-serif"]byakuya oder Mayuri ist? Zu seinen Eigenen Leuten ist er wenigstens nett, im gegensatz zu den anderen beiden. [/font]
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Kenny mag wenigstens das kleine Maedchen.[/font]
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Byakuya mag gar keinen wirklich, nicht seine Schwester und auch sein Vize-Komandant Renji ist ihm egal [/font]
> 
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Der arsch von der 12 abteilung killt sogar seine eigenen Leute )=[/font]



Um ehrlich zu sein, ist Mayuri mein Lieblings-Kommandant.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

Fesselt den Ketzer. holt brennholz. Ich bring ein feuerzeug -.-


----------



## Meriane (18. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung, Hitsugaya ist der geilste ^^


----------



## Sin (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich find Byakuya irgendwie cool, der hat so ne richtig schön trockene art.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Also ich find Byakuya irgendwie cool, der hat so ne richtig schön trockene art.



Ich vermute mal, dass Dragon1 (Dragon 1 nicht lesen)


Spoiler



gar noch nicht so weit geschaut hat, dass er versteht, dass Byakuya und die anderen Shinigamis eigentlich Verbündete sind.



Ich finde auch Hitsugaya ziemlich cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass Dragon1 (Dragon 1 nicht lesen)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ich find ihn auch sehr cool.
aber von allen Comandanten Kenpachi am geilsten ^^

aber es gibt SO VIELE geile Charaktere bei Bleach, das ist schwer sich zu entscheiden^^


btw, ich glaub dort wo ich grad bin ist gerade zum ersten mal in Bleach jemand gestorben xD


Spoiler



Momo )= und toshiro kriegt grade auch eins )=
Aitzen, dieser Verraeter )= Und Renji ist so arm, immer verliert er...
Oh... und Byakuya ist doch nicht son arsch wie ich dachte


----------



## Sin (19. Januar 2010)

*hust* Aizen, nicht Aitzen ^^



Spoiler



Ich finde das mit Aizen sehr gut gemacht. Erst kommt er als sympatischer Hauptmann rüber und ist anschließend das Arsch vom Dienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (19. Januar 2010)

huch hier war ich seit ca. einem Jahr nicht mehr drin^^

Gibts hier noch immer nur Mainstream gelaber?^^


----------



## Sin (19. Januar 2010)

Definiere Mainstream "gelaber" Die reden leider immernoch viel zu oft über One Piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. Januar 2010)

aha mainstream gelaber...one piece hat sich eben gut entwickelt und spricht viele menschen an. ne diskussion über future diary könnte ich z.b net starten, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass ich der einzige bin der das lese, zumindest hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (19. Januar 2010)

Hmmmmm, Mainstream. 

Die K-ON OVA ist mittlerweile draußen, war n bisschen komisch nach nem halben Jahr plötzlich wieder K-ON zu sehen aber mir hat sie ganz gut gefallen. (Das wäre dann wohl der Mainstreamteil dieses Beitrags)

Gestern hab ich noch Ef - A Tale Of Memories weitergeschaut, das Ende von Folge 7 mit 



Spoiler



den ganzen Nachrichten von Miyako auf der Mailbox von Hiro


 war nicht schlecht mal gucken wie das ganze weitergeht. Hoffentlich wird THORA in naher Zukunft endlich mal mit den 1080er Rips fertig. :F


----------



## Klunker (19. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, Mainstream.
> 
> Die K-ON OVA ist mittlerweile draußen, war n bisschen komisch nach nem halben Jahr plötzlich wieder K-ON zu sehen aber mir hat sie ganz gut gefallen. (Das wäre dann wohl der Mainstreamteil dieses Beitrags)
> 
> ...



steht auch noch auf meiner watch list, erstmal true tears durchgucken danach ef - memories und ef melodies :3


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> *hust* Aizen, nicht Aitzen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry^^

ja stimmt. Hat mich sehr uebrrascht^^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wie er Momo ersticht...
aber echt mal, ist bissher auch nur ein einziger von den Wichtigen Charakteren gestorben -.-+ glaub nicht >.<

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs31/f/2008/192/9/b/Bankai_for_Dummies_by_Urahara1001.png WIE GEIL xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sry^^
> 
> ja stimmt. Hat mich sehr uebrrascht^^
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wie er Momo ersticht...
> ...



Nettes Bild.


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nen vorschlag.

wie wärs wen jeder der ma lust und laune hat, eben ein oder 2 Mangas/Animes vorstellt.

screen
Handlung
persöhnlicher Eindruck
ec.


----------



## Sin (19. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich hab nen vorschlag.
> 
> wie wärs wen jeder der ma lust und laune hat, eben ein oder 2 Mangas/Animes vorstellt.
> 
> ...




Ich wär ja für ein eigenes Anime/mangaforum, da könnte man dann schön in ruhe über einzelne Anime/mangas diskutieren und auch solche sachen vorstellen.


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2010)

vor zig seiten hab ich mal cashern sins vorgestellt, das ging hier auch!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

In Bleach mag ich Ulquiora am meisten :>



Spoiler



Das kann doch nicht sein, dass der nur Nummer 4 ist ?! Dann lassen die ihn auch noch die Basis bewachen. Das ist sicher nur ein TrippelQuadro Bluff


----------



## Medmius (19. Januar 2010)

Dann werde ich mal den Anfang machen

Titel : *Mx0
*Genre : *Comedy, Romance, Supernatural
*Status : *Abgeschlossen
*Autor : *Kano Yasuhiro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Handlung*

Der Held der Geschichte, Taiga, möchte auf ein College gehen. Bei der Aufnahme antwortet er auf die Frage "Was würdest du tun, wenn du Magie benutzen könntest?" mit "Die Weltherrschaft übernehmen", worauf ein hübsches Mädchen, in das sich Taiga verliebt hat, laut über ihn lacht.
Nach diesem Ereignis kann sich Taiga fast überhaupt nicht mehr daran erinnern, jedoch hat der das Mädchen nicht vergessen.
Auf seinem Weg kommt er an dieser Schule vorbei und wird von einem Lehrer für einen schwänzenden Schüler gehalten.
Der Lehrer zerrt ihn durch eine magische Barriere, die Taiga nicht bemerkt, in die Schule. Nun befindet sich Taiga, der überhaupt keine Ahnung von Magie hat in einer Schule für Magier.

Die Schüler dieser Schule können magische Karten benutzen. (Die Karten gehen von Rot (Anfänger) bis Gold (Lehrer)) Man kann in diese Karten Zaubersprüche speichern, solange diese nicht die Kapazität der Karte überschreiten.
Durch eine reihe Zufälle glaubt aber jeder in der Schule, dass Taiga ein aussergewöhnlicher Magier ist, der sogar eine goldene Karte besitzt.

Wenn die Schüler die Schule abschliessen, wird ihnen ein Wunsch erfüllt.
Taigas Ziel ist es nun, den Wunsch seines Schwarms zu erfüllen, wenn die selber nicht in der Lage dazu wäre.
Für diesen Wunsch ist jedoch eine goldene Karte vonnöten, woraufhin Taiga beschliesst, bis zum ende seiner Schulzeit eine richtige goldene Karte zu kriegen.

*Mein persönlicher Eindruck*

Mx0 ist meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Manga. Die Zeichnungen gefallen mir, die Charaktere entwickeln sich gut und das Humor des Autors ist erste Klasse. Es gefällt mir, dass der Hauptcharakter in diesem Manga nicht der stärkste ist (man kann sogar behaupten, er ist der schwächste) und jeden besiegt, der sich ihm in den Weg stellt. Für die Leute, die nicht immer die Mainstream-Battlemangas lesen möchten, sehr empfehlenswert und auf jeden Fall Wert, einen Blick darauf zu werfen. Es gibt übrigens einen One-Shot, der später Mx0 wurde mit dem Titel MP0. Mx0 wird sicherlich nicht jedem gefallen, aber wie sagt man so schön "Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden"

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Medmius​


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> In Bleach mag ich Ulquiora am meisten :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, mein Lieblings-Espada ist Grimmjow, dicht gefolgt von Halibel und Baraggan. Die beiden teilen sich Platz 2. 





Ulquiora habe ich schon seit dem ersten Auftritt gehasst. Anders lässt sich diese Gemütsregung nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

ja mainstream gelaber halt^^
bleach naruto one piece etc.^^

und zu K-On...ich hab mir mit müh und not 5 folgen angekuckt aber dann wars vorbei^^
Das ist viel zu viel "Moe Moe Kyun" für meine Augen....

und zum Vorstellen:
da bräuchten wir echt mal ein Unterforum weil Manga/Anime Vorstellungen gehen hier doch unter ^^
hmm vllt stell ich ja nen witzigen Manhwa vor...kennt jemand Zippy Ziggy? =)


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2010)

Ich les keine Manhwa. Prrrft

Und ist nicht jeder Manga, der in Deutschland bzw. den USA erscheint banaler Mainstream? An die Manga, die wirkliche Nischen bedienen, kommst du doch außerhalb von Japan garnicht ran, oder selbst wenn hilft es Dir wenig, die wenigstens hier können wohl Japanisch.


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich les keine Manhwa. Prrrft
> 
> Und ist nicht jeder Manga, der in Deutschland bzw. den USA erscheint banaler Mainstream? An die Manga, die wirkliche Nischen bedienen, kommst du doch außerhalb von Japan garnicht ran, oder selbst wenn hilft es Dir wenig, die wenigstens hier können wohl Japanisch.



Aber englisch könnt ihr doch wohl =)
es gibt da so seiten wie
xyz.com
oder xyz.xyz.net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja unter mainstream versteh ich das, was rtl2 so anbietet >_>


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2010)

One Piece und Naruto sind ja wohl über alle Zweifel erhaben. Klar haben sie ein großes Publikum aber die anhaltende Resonanz, gerade auch bei den japanischen Zuschauern, klingt für mich mehr nach Qualität. Mainstream muß nicht immer schlecht sein. Kann, muß aber nicht. 




Und gottseisgedankt kommt auf RTL2 auch kein One Piece mehr. Erwachsenenunterhaltung möchte ich nicht zerschnippelt sehen.


----------



## aisteh (20. Januar 2010)

Ich finde eh, dass man sich von dem Mainstreamgelaber nicht unbedingt beeinflussen lassen sollte. Ich guck beispielsweise auch OP und Bleach, Naruto hab ich aber gedroppt, weil mir das zu langgezogen war bzw ist. Oder auch K-ON 95% der Animes die momentan laufen bauen auf diesem "Moe Moe Kyun"-Prinzip auf, da muss man dann halt irgendwie mit klarkommen oder man wartet bis dieser Boom vorbei ist (Was so langsam der Fall zu sein scheint). Am wichtigsten ist aber mMn, dass man sich nicht ausschließlich an den Meinungen anderer orientiert sondern sich n eigenes Bild macht indem man sich einfach mal drei Episoden / Kapitel anschaut. 

Mich erinnert das irgendwie immer an barocke Dichtung. Nehme Rahmen X (Shonen, Moekrebs [...]) und mach was tolles draus. Ab und an gelingt das sogar.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Muss zugeben, hab Naruto nie gesehen, kann also kein fazit abgeben diesbezüglich. Bin aber mal dafür, dass auf RTL2 wieder Sailormoon kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Muss zugeben, hab Naruto nie gesehen, kann also kein fazit abgeben diesbezüglich. Bin aber mal dafür, dass auf RTL2 wieder Sailormoon kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als ich kleiner war fand ich naruto toll...jetzt find ichs nich mehr so dolle.. )= ok ich freak bin ja auch damlas bei folge 30 oder so naruto shippudden (wie schreibt ma das schei... wort) gewesen, alle normalen folgen gesehn xD


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> als ich kleiner war fand ich naruto toll...jetzt find ichs nich mehr so dolle.. )= ok ich freak bin ja auch damlas bei folge 30 oder so naruto shippudden (wie schreibt ma das schei... wort) gewesen, alle normalen folgen gesehn xD



Als ich von Shippuuden erfahren habe, habe ich meine Sommerferien damit verbracht erstmal sich alles reinzuziehen. Mitlerweile sehe ich Naruto nicht mehr als Maß aller Dinge (Diesen Platz hat nach wie Vor One Piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich glaube irgendwann mal gesagt zu haben Bleach anzufangen, komm aber net dazu O,,o


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendwann mal gesagt zu haben Bleach anzufangen, komm aber net dazu O,,o



Dann wirds aber mal Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, was ist ein Shippuuden? Hört sich an wie ne japanische Nudelsuppe mit fleischbällchen.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber mal Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heißt aber sinngemäß: Hurricane Chronicles und beschreibt einfach nur die TV-Adaption des Manga ab Band 28. Naruto und alle anderen jungen Ninja sind Jugendliche geworden und die Serie hat einen ernsteren Anstrich bekommen.





(Hinata my love....*hust*)


----------



## Klunker (20. Januar 2010)

um ehrlich zu sein...naruto wurde mir irgetnwann zu doof -.- habe den manga wirklich woche für woche verfolgt aber irgetnwie..ich weiß net, jiraya vs pain, wurde irgentwann wirklich nrgs

aber btw bleach ich glaube ich habe es schonmal gesagt, aber mein bleach box ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 volume 1-21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bevor ich jetz selber bilder mache: hier könnt ihr die sehen http://www.desuau.com/2009/07/feature-unboxing-bleach-box-set.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde dir wirklich sehr stylisch und macht sich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das beste nur 75 euro wohohoho für 21 Bände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw..nen die ichigo im deutschen manga am anfang auch immer erdbeere??


----------



## aisteh (21. Januar 2010)

Erdbeere, wtf? Ich muss zwar zugeben, dass ich den Manga nicht lese, aber im Anime kommt das nie vor zumindest kann ich mich nich dran erinnern.


----------



## Klunker (21. Januar 2010)

jup..z.b auf seite 13 volume 1, must be a pain, strawberry,... wtf???


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

so ein großer thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach dem sehr guten Gurren Lagann brauch ich nun wieder ne empfehlung für neue Serie.

bin für themen relativ offen^^


----------



## aisteh (21. Januar 2010)

Kannst dir ja mal den Random Curiosity Jahrespoll anschauen, vor allem die Reader's Choice eventuell ist da ja was für dich dabei. Wenn dir Gurren Lagann gefallen hat, dann würde ich spontan NEEDLESS empfehlen, der Hauptcharakter trägt sogar ne Kaminagedächtnissonnenbrille.^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> (Hinata my love....*hust*)



WAS WIE WER WO WANN?
Darauf hab ich mehr als 300 folgen gewartet! Ist es echt soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Vudis (21. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> so ein großer thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darker than Black 2
ogog schauen
jetzt sofort^^


btw ich weiß nicht was alle an gurren lagann so toll fanden...ehrlich gesagt ich fands nicht so prickelnd^^

achja sind welche von euch bei MAL angemeldet?^^


----------



## aisteh (21. Januar 2010)

Dann sollte er aber auch die erste Staffel gesehen haben, sonst entgeht ihm einiges, obwohl ich fast sagen würde, dass man die erste Staffel nicht zwingend gesehen haben muss. Bei MAL bin ich nicht, allerdings hast du mich gerade auf die Idee gebracht, mal meinen Anidb Account zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Yaglan (21. Januar 2010)

So langsam kann ich mit den Ganzen neuen Serien Mangas und so nichts mehr anfangen. 

Einer der besten Anime Filmen oder auch Büchern ist Akira. Beste Serie war Sablerider. Hm Da bin ich mal scharf auf das Japanische Original mit Deutschen untertittel. 
Ist ja leider auf den Westlichen markt geschnitten und bei der Storry hat sich einiges getan.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc3lXjBfe6o


ich liebe es wenn in Bleach diese Musik kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (21. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc3lXjBfe6o
> 
> 
> ich liebe es wenn in Bleach diese Musik kommt
> ...



Oh mein Gott, ich finde es immer grausam wenn in Bleach diese Musik kommt, davon bekomme ich immer Kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich finde es immer grausam wenn in Bleach diese Musik kommt, davon bekomme ich immer Kopfschmerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rein musikalisch ist sie so naja...aber sie gibt einem diese haudrauf-laune xD


----------



## Nawato (21. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> rein musikalisch ist sie so naja...aber sie gibt einem diese haudrauf-laune xD




Hm mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In letzter Zeit bekomme ich von meiner Klasse diese "Haudrauf-Laune" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein lieblings Theme von Bleach ist das von Ulquiorra, das es von In Flames ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 [yt][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/43jCiyNjqZ8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/43jCiyNjqZ8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/font][/yt]


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Würde mir ein Bleach intro im Style von dem hier wünsche:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> das is besser und: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fOFltX9WRjY






Wo ist er denn? Wo ist denn der Smilie der die Ironie verrät? 

Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein? Diese Pseudo-Techno Schei?§$/ dem ersten Intro vorzuziehen. *kopfschüttel*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wisst ihr Jungvolk eigentlich das Sailor Moon zuerst auf dem ZDF gezeigt wurde bevor es auf RTL2 kam?


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Jungvolk? Oo

Ja weiss ich tatsächlich. Es lief damals relativ früh und ZDF war somit der vorreiter vom austrahlen massentauglichen Anime. 

Rofl, seh sogar gerade, bin sogar älter als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Papperlapap. Mir gefällt das Wort so gut... Jungvolk....Juuuuuuungvolk. Und das popelige Jahr zählt eh nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Papperlapap. Mir gefällt das Wort so gut... Jungvolk....Juuuuuuungvolk. Und das popelige Jahr zählt eh nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Macht der Liebe, flieg und Siiieeeeg! Miaooow!


Was sagt das Jungvolk zu Gurren Lagan? Wie ist die deutsche Sync?


----------



## H2OTest (21. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w1ra31WBxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmm so von den Songs in amimes mag ich den am liebsten


----------



## aisteh (21. Januar 2010)

Es ist Animemusikzeit!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFWth-ToYuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEq8wa1Oydc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



usw. 

Das Bands extra für Animes gegründet werden ist relativ normal, v.a. dann wenn die Seyiuus selber singen.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Januar 2010)

Im grunde genommen kein Anime aber:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKpN50j5bH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*hustwasnnumitgurrenlagannhust*


----------



## Klunker (21. Januar 2010)

natürlich das shigofumi op 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTrDjUR744c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ein sehr sehr schöner anime





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNEFGlJnddA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 sehr sehr geiles lied :3

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HTv_LorOv5s und natürlich Asterisk, auch ein sehr schönes lied

gibt natürlich sehr viele andere, one piece liefert imemr schöne animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde mir demnächst mal monster hunter orage, monster soul und zombiepowder reinziehen, alle vom machen von fairytail und dem shöpfer von Rave..wobei man natürlic sagen muss, die chars in monster hunter orage sehen genau so aus wie in fairy tail..aber echt 1 zu 1 Oo lest mal die erstn 20 seiten von mho und ihr werdet es sehen

"Sorry, but you have posted more media files than you are allowed to" ich hasse dich -.-
wtf wie hänge denn jetzt youtube dran...jetzt mal echt, neues buffed design fail des jahres 2010, das kann nichts mehr toppen -.-


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Ihr vergeigt das aber sowas von mit dem posten von youtube links... ab in die ecke mit euch.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr vergeigt das aber sowas von mit dem posten von youtube links... ab in die ecke mit euch.



Ha, habs gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte aber irgendwie besser deutlich gemacht werden imho


----------



## Klunker (21. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr vergeigt das aber sowas von mit dem posten von youtube links... ab in die ecke mit euch.



so besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem warum auf 2 limitiert? naja wenns sein muss


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoQuu7GPxAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ydLyHcIRwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXE4wO-Qt48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4s5GMjGkiBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Was kann ich bitte dafür, dass das Forum nur zwei Media Links pro Post zulässt?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJfeCTyTqP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist sowieso mal das beste Opening von Allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sing* Schubidubidu


----------



## Qonix (21. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqvsUs-iQvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HFUe1tctDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (21. Januar 2010)

Neues OP Kapitel:



Spoiler



Wow wie Ruffy seinen Opa einfach weghaut ._. obwohl ich denke des war Absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann das Erwachen von Sengoku  was der wohl kann... aber immerhin Ace ist frei jetzt müssen sie nur noch irgendwie von dort wegkommen >.>


----------



## aisteh (21. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c01DkctY5a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das geht mir halt seidem ich das zum ersten Mal gehört hab nicht mehr ausm Kopf.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja mal den Random Curiosity Jahrespoll anschauen, vor allem die Reader's Choice eventuell ist da ja was für dich dabei. Wenn dir Gurren Lagann gefallen hat, dann würde ich spontan NEEDLESS empfehlen, der Hauptcharakter trägt sogar ne Kaminagedächtnissonnenbrille.^^


danke werd mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LiangZhou schrieb:


> *hustwasnnumitgurrenlagannhust*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46gRlJ6rP7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



japdub eng/gersub ftw

klassik:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PS8OHnjtkX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wktzb0kMnPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6f84__DY-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wo wir gerade dabei sind mit den openings^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvE8XO6YH6o

Finde ich auch ein gutes Opening.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



romance anime? sieht irgetnwie danach aus, aber warum sehen die haare von dem girl aus wie papierstreifen Oo


----------



## aisteh (22. Januar 2010)

Romanceanteile sind vorhanden, geht aber eher in Richtung Mystery / Supernatural. Aus der Sicht von Nadeko isses schon Romance^^. Wenn ich dir jetzt erkläre, was das mit den Haaren auf sich hat dann spoiler ich dich für die kompletten beiden Episoden die mit diesem Mädchen zu tun haben. Am besten einfach runterladen und gucken. Ich stell Bakemonogatari in den nächsten Tagen mal vor, wen ich Zeit und Lust hab.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Neues OP Kapitel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!



Spoiler



Wieso muuste Ruffy Garp weghauen? *frust* Ich habe gehofft die Kraft dem legendären Garp zu sehen und Sengokh! Was war das denn bitteschön? Einfach mal auf Buddha machen, riesig werden UND DANN NICHTMAL
RUFFY SCHADEN ZUFÜGEN? HALLO?? Gott, Oda hat bei mir verkackt, ich wollte so gerne ihre Kampfkraft sehen und dann kommt sowas.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Januar 2010)

Mi faellt gerade ein...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DPyWIVR3v4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-CgX_F39ag


BESTE OPENINGS ever <3


----------



## H2OTest (22. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AK8Cu0NHkck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hmm das ist auch net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Gar hat das absichtlich gemacht, ich denk mal Garp weiss allgemein mehr als er zugibt... Sengok hat wohl ne Art "Budda" Frucht gegessen oder sowas.... :< Ich denk mal Senghok ist irre stark weil er konnts ja auch mit Shiki aufnehmen  nur hat ers wohl nicht oft nötig seine Stärke zu zeigen..... Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen das Sengok eine "Erbe" der Macht war die vor 800 Jahren das Königreich zerstört haben (Das die Leute mit dem D im Namen die Erben dieses Königreichs sind ist wohl klar)


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gar hat das absichtlich gemacht, ich denk mal Garp weiss allgemein mehr als er zugibt... Sengok hat wohl ne Art "Budda" Frucht gegessen oder sowas.... :< Ich denk mal Senghok ist irre stark weil er konnts ja auch mit Shiki aufnehmen  nur hat ers wohl nicht oft nötig seine Stärke zu zeigen..... Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen das Sengok eine "Erbe" der Macht war die vor 800 Jahren das Königreich zerstört haben (Das die Leute mit dem D im Namen die Erben dieses Königreichs sind ist wohl klar)







Spoiler



Ja schon klar, wollte trotzdem gerne sehen was die beiden legendären Marines können D: Buddha Frucht..hmh...hätts gerne besser gesehn


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ja schon klar, wollte trotzdem gerne sehen was die beiden legendären Marines können D: Buddha Frucht..hmh...hätts gerne besser gesehn





Spoiler



Haben wir ja: er verwandelt sich in einen riesigen übergrossen buddha mit bumbum kräfte :< und garp hat wohl einfach Muskeln ohne Ende


----------



## aisteh (22. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liste

So, Anidibaccount ist aktualisiert. Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand erklärt wie ich hier n Bild zusammen mit einem Link einstellen kann bin ich glücklich. Die Serien auf dem Bild sind nicht ganz richtig angeordnet, hab die nur als letztes als gesehen ausgewählt. Is eigentlich schon länger her, dass ich die gesehen hab. (Die Hillfefunktion des Forums scheint sich gerade ne Auszeit zu nehmen)


----------



## TheGui (23. Januar 2010)

OP spoiler



Spoiler



Garp hat sich wechhauen lassen. Sengoku sagte "Er ist schließlich auch nur ein Vater" was dafür spricht das er Pro seine beiden "Kinder" ist und somit sich von Ruffy wechhauen lassen hat. Das Ruffy keinen schaden bekommen hat haben wir noch nicht gesehen... immerhin war der Schlag stark genug dass das komplette Shafot zerbröselt is!


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

ZOMG LOLOLOLOLOL ROFL 
Bleach:


Spoiler



Wie koennte ich auf die Idee kommen, dass Urahara... den ganzen Scheiss erfunden hat? Die ganzen kranken Pruefungen... egal, urahara ist der BESTE


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das das Shafot kaputt ist hat nichts zu sagen imho, Ruffy hat auch schon Kriegsschiffe kaputt gemacht D:


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das das Shafot kaputt ist hat nichts zu sagen imho, Ruffy hat auch schon Kriegsschiffe kaputt gemacht D:





Spoiler



Ruffy hat das Schafott (<- schreibt man btw so glaub ich :<) nicht zertrümmert, das war der Buddha


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffy hat das Schafott (<- schreibt man btw so glaub ich :<) nicht zertrümmert, das war der Buddha



Das war mir schon klar, ging ja auch um den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das war mir schon klar, ging ja auch um den anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



Ich meinte ja auch "den Budha", was ich damit sagen wollte war nur das der schlag nicht "schwach" war. Immerhin ging es gegen Ruffys ultimative defensiv bubble! und trotzdem blieb genug power über das Shaffot zu demolieren. Und wie fit Ruffy danach ist weis auch noch keiner +++ wan hat eine Figur schon mit dem ersten Schlag maximum an Power gezeigt?


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich meinte ja auch "den Budha", was ich damit sagen wollte war nur das der schlag nicht "schwach" war. Immerhin ging es gegen Ruffys ultimative defensiv bubble! und trotzdem blieb genug power über das Shaffot zu demolieren. Und wie fit Ruffy danach ist weis auch noch keiner +++ wan hat eine Figur schon mit dem ersten Schlag maximum an Power gezeigt?





Spoiler



Ruffy hat den Schlag ja nicht direkt abgefangen, Mr. 2 hat nen Wachswall gebildet und der ist bekanntlich unzerstörbar


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2010)

Spoiler



Wachswall <- Rufy in Ballonform <- Fette Budhafaust ne er hat schon ruffy direkt getroffen ^^





Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffy hat den Schlag ja nicht direkt abgefangen, Mr. 2 hat nen Wachswall gebildet und der ist bekanntlich unzerstörbar



doch hat er. genauer hinschauen


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2010)

argh ich brech ab >.< Nicht nur das man im englischen Bleach Manga, Ichigo mehrmals als Straaaaawbeeeeeery ruft was wirklich nervend ist...nein jetzt ist auch gerade yoruichi aufgetreten...da kam natürlich die Frage wer ist fas...ist ja auch ne Katze...und als Antwort kam: Das ist Mr. (!) Yoruichi. Uharabla einziger Freund... wtf Yoruichi ist männlich..ich hoffe doch net..mal schauen was da noch kommt.

Immerhin ist bleach mal ein shounen der ohne Fanservice auskomm. Bin jetzt beim 6 Band und es noch nichts vorgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Januar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> argh ich brech ab >.< Nicht nur das man im englischen Bleach Manga, Ichigo mehrmals als Straaaaawbeeeeeery ruft was wirklich nervend ist...nein jetzt ist auch gerade yoruichi aufgetreten...da kam natürlich die Frage wer ist fas...ist ja auch ne Katze...und als Antwort kam: Das ist Mr. (!) Yoruichi. *Uharabla* einziger Freund... wtf Yoruichi ist männlich..ich hoffe doch net..mal schauen was da noch kommt.
> 
> Immerhin ist bleach mal ein shounen der ohne Fanservice auskomm. Bin jetzt beim 6 Band und es noch nichts vorgekommen
> 
> ...



WTF?????????


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (25. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WTF?????????




Hmm... war das jetzt ne Beleidigung gegen Bleach oder gegen die deutsche Rechtschreibung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja warte immer noch, dass der neue Manga rauskommt (39). Beim Anime sieht man ja wieder nur die Filler *gäähn*


----------



## dragon1 (25. Januar 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Hmm... war das jetzt ne Beleidigung gegen Bleach oder gegen die deutsche Rechtschreibung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin grad bei den scheiss Vampir Filler Episoden -.-


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich bin grad bei den scheiss Vampir Filler Episoden -.-


Ich bin damit zum glück fast fertig^^


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Hmm... war das jetzt ne Beleidigung gegen Bleach oder gegen die deutsche Rechtschreibung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie habe ich das denn bitte zu verstehen? bei kisuke urahara verhaspel ich mich alt immer, aber ansosnten habe ich nur ein Komma falsch gesetzt und einen Buchstaben falsch angeschlagen..es sei mir verziehen...


----------



## Skatero (25. Januar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> wie habe ich das denn bitte zu verstehen? bei kisuke urahara verhaspel ich mich alt immer, aber ansosnten habe ich nur ein Komma falsch gesetzt und einen Buchstaben falsch angeschlagen..es sei mir verziehen...



Er ist Urahara-Fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2010)

ich aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist einfachd er witzigste Char, sein Humor sowie sein ganzer char gefällt mir sehr sehr gut..aber der mit dem stirnband war auch zu genial :3 denke auch, dass der noch viel mit der story zu tun haben wird...nichts spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (26. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, mir kommt es langsam so vor als ob die Japaner n komischen Fetisch für Schulmädchen haben... oder kommt nur mir das so vor?


----------



## aisteh (26. Januar 2010)

Kommt dir nur so vor. Auch die ganzen Maids die immer durch die Gegend latschen, alles nur Zufall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (26. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Kommt dir nur so vor. Auch die ganzen Maids die immer durch die Gegend latschen, alles nur Zufall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD wenn das so ist .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hmmm, mir kommt es langsam so vor als ob die Japaner n komischen Fetisch für Schulmädchen haben... oder kommt nur mir das so vor?



Hmm nunja, in fast jedem anime ist der vermeindliche Held ein 14-16 Jähriger Schüler/in. Bunny Tzukino ist 14, Rei Ayanami ist 14, etc. Und 14 jährige gehen nunmal in die Schule ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm nunja, in fast jedem anime ist der vermeindliche Held ein 14-16 Jähriger Schüler/in. Bunny Tzukino ist 14, Rei Ayanami ist 14, etc. Und 14 jährige gehen nunmal in die Schule ^^



und rukia xD? ueber 100 ist sie schon oder?


----------



## Sin (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und rukia xD? ueber 100 ist sie schon oder?



Rukia ist aber nicht die Heldin der Geschichte. Da müsstest du dann Ichigo nehmen, und der ist 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Klunker (27. Januar 2010)

der alltägliche Wahnsinn der animewelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwDlV2s2StQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nawato (27. Januar 2010)

:/ Kann mir wer sagen wie es passieren kann das einem der komplette Geschmack bei den Serien von einem auf den nächsten Tag ändert ? :/  Ich steh auf einmal nichtmehr auf Sachen mit Action :/


----------



## aisteh (28. Januar 2010)

Is doch normal wenn man immer das selbe sieht mit nur minimalen Unterschieden. Mach ne Pause oder versuch mal n Genre anzufangen, was du bis jetzt ausgelassen hast.


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

Oder es war ein traumatisches Erlebnis. Vielleicht weil du eine folge nur mit Chibiusa erwischt hast.

Und um das traumatische Erlebnis noch zu unterstützen, hier extra für dich, live im deutschen Internet. The one and only:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Januar 2010)

Es gab innerhalb des Sailer Moon Animes definitiv schlimmere Folgen, die nichts mit mit klein-Usagi zu tun hatten. Wir Fans der Serie... ähm, Fans der Serie sind sich dessen mit Sicherheit bewusst.


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es gab innerhalb des Sailer Moon Animes definitiv schlimmere Folgen, die nichts mit mit klein-Usagi zu tun hatten. Wir Fans der Serie... ähm, Fans der Serie sind sich dessen mit Sicherheit bewusst.



Eigentlich zu schade, dass ich die alte animania nicht mehr habe, wo sie Verwendungszwecke für Chibiusa aufgelistet haben. Kann mich nurnoch an 2 sachen erinnern: Starkstromtester und als Kaupuppe für Hunde.


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2010)

Igitt Chibiusa...gibts eigentlich irgendwen, der die mag? Naja abgesehn von der da vielleicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand ja immer, Chibiusa passte überhaupt nicht in die Serie rein und auch die ganze Geschichte um sie war seeehr schwach.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

ihr diskutiert hier jetzt grad nicht wirklich über Sailor Moon oder?


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr diskutiert hier jetzt grad nicht wirklich über Sailor Moon oder?



Doch, tun sie
Meine Sis guckts grad auch wieder
Bzw. zum ersten Mal richtig lol


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr diskutiert hier jetzt grad nicht wirklich über Sailor Moon oder?



Also ich persönlich finde, dass Sailormoon einen wesentlich stärkeren informationsgehalt hat als pokemon + co. 
neben den ganzen kämpfen lernt man wenigstens noch was über das Land und über Shinto.

Ausserdem is es wenigstens ulkig wenn Bunny sich mal wieder auf die fresse legt und anfängt zu heulen ^^


----------



## Nawato (28. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Is doch normal wenn man immer das selbe sieht mit nur minimalen Unterschieden. Mach ne Pause oder versuch mal n Genre anzufangen, was du bis jetzt ausgelassen hast.



Naja ich sehe auf einmal das komplette gegenteil zu meiner Lebenseinstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (eigentlich nicht aber so sowas in der Richtung) Ich hab schon n Genre gefunden das ich nun permanent gucke ,aber es ist ziemlich komisch (für mich) das ich von einem zum anderen Tag einfach aufhöre das zu mögen, das ich vorher gemocht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS. Davatar Danke das ich wegen dir jetzt Albträume bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_NEIN

ICh hasse ab jetzt Animes ohne Happy end


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wolfs Rain endet so Traurig_


----------



## Nawato (28. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NEIN
> 
> ICh hasse ab jetzt Animes ohne Happy end
> 
> ...



Ich weiß irgendwie kann ich das bei Animes auch nicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei Spielen, Filmen oder sonst etwas mag ich es auch ohne Happy End.


----------



## Huntergottheit (28. Januar 2010)

früher voll der anime/mana freak,der ganze schrank ist voll damit
aber jetzt eigtl nix mehr damit am hut


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

OP Kapitel:


Spoiler



Olol Whitebeard holt zum finalen Schlag aus o.O ich denk mal Ace wird dann der neue Kapitän der Whitebeards :< wär doch echt nize
Sonst ist eig nichts passiert...



Naruto


Spoiler



Oida ich hatte heute langeweile auf der Arbeit... Danzos Arm ist ja der von dem Typen welcher Itachi für sein Mangekyo umgelegt hat :< und naruto und sasuke stammen ja von diesem ur Ninja ab der die selben Augen wie Pain hatte und gegen das Monster mit 10 Schwänzen gekämpft hat :< OIDA wie nize <3 jow und danzo, der neue hokage, schon so gut wie tot... den kerl mocht ich noch nie ehrlich gesagt....


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Hey kennt wer den Anime Shuffle! ? Wenn ja, kann mir dann vllt einer sagen ob meine Vorahnung stimmt, das der Anime zu ner Metzelei hinausläuft?


----------



## TheGui (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NEIN
> 
> ICh hasse ab jetzt Animes ohne Happy end
> 
> ...



dan guck ma Cashern Sins

das is so deprermierend und traurig.... trotzdem aber irgendwie voller hoffnung.


----------



## Klunker (31. Januar 2010)

so bin jetzt bei bleach 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider nur noch 3 bände die bei mir rumstehen. Schade, dass es keine zweite collectors box gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dann einzeln kaufen.

Btw kann mir jemand ne seite sagen, wo steht welche episoden filler waren, würde die gerne sehen, da manche filler eigentlich für den manga vorgsehen waren, dann aber im anime umgesetzt wurden


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

boa ich hab gestern 28 folgen am stück digimon geguckt -.-

ohne scheiß da wirst richtig blöd im schädel naja bin jetzt fast fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste Staffel ist eigendlich richtig geil danach zieh ich mir die 3te rein (die 2te staffel war einfach mist)


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa ich hab gestern 28 folgen am stück digimon geguckt -.-
> 
> ohne scheiß da wirst richtig blöd im schädel naja bin jetzt fast fertig
> 
> ...



xD Ich finde alle Staffeln bis auf die erste schlecht, dafür is die erste richtig geil.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OP Kapitel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OP:


Spoiler



War doch klar dass das passiert, ich hätte nur gedacht dass sich Piraten und Marine noch ein bischen länger prügeln würden. Dass Whitebeard auf dem Schlachtfeld stirbt musste kommen. Und ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob Ace der neue Kapitän wird...er ist immerhin nur der Chef der dritten Division, Marko und Co. haben da noch was mitzureden ;D



Naruto:


Spoiler



Danzo IST tot :>


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Gibts eigentlich auch n par fröhliche nicht Shounen Animes oder guck ich einfach immer nur die falschen ?
Langsam hab ich ein bisschen zu viele Serien gesehen, die ich total witzig anfangen und dann zu einem Drama werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir vielleicht jemand n par witzige Animes sagen, können auch ruhig Ecchi sein, Hauptsache mal etwas mehr zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. Januar 2010)

@Nawato

K-ON!
To Love Ru
Rosario to Vampire

Ouran Highschool Hostclub (ist zwar ein shojo aber trozdem extrem geil xD)

Great Teacher Onizuka (hat ein paar Drama anteile aber dennoch oberwitzig^^)






Ansonsten könnte ich dir noch meine zwei Lieblingsanimes empfehlen, sind zwar Shounen aber ich find sie einfach genial.
Fullmetal Alchemist (Kann Spuren von Drama enthalten)
Soul Eater


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2010)

Wuhu, die neuen One Piece und Naruto Bände.

Einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Nawato
> 
> K-ON!
> To Love Ru
> ...



Ok, danke ^^ Naja ich muss erstmal Clannad zu Ende gucken, dann guck ich mir mal eins von denen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soul Eater und Fullmetal Alchemist wollt ich eigentlich schon längst sehen, aber da ich gerade überhaupt keinen Shounen mag, kommen die erst später dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OP:


Spoiler



Na ja evtl schliesst sich Ace auch Ruffy an oder so, wer weiss :>



Naruto:



Spoiler



Na ja so sicher ist das noch nicht.... er wurde nur durchbohrt, das ist alles :/


----------



## Karius (31. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ja "The Last Airbender" bald im Kino kommt, hab ich mir die Serie angeschaut und fand die wirklich nett gemacht. Kennt das jemand?

Ist von der Art her eine Mischung aus verschiedenen asiantischen Stilen und westlicher Richtung.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Nachdem ja "The Last Airbender" bald im Kino kommt, hab ich mir die Serie angeschaut und fand die wirklich nett gemacht. Kennt das jemand?
> 
> Ist von der Art her eine Mischung aus verschiedenen asiantischen Stilen und westlicher Richtung.



Ja, wenn du Avatar meinst kenn ich, Avatar war doch der zumindest Deutsche übertitel oder? 
Ist auch ganz nett, aber naja es läst mit der Zeit nach...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Nachdem ja "The Last Airbender" bald im Kino kommt, hab ich mir die Serie angeschaut und fand die wirklich nett gemacht. Kennt das jemand?
> 
> Ist von der Art her eine Mischung aus verschiedenen asiantischen Stilen und westlicher Richtung.



Ich kenns.
Ich habs immer so ab und zu geguckt und da es sehr oft wiederholt wurde kenn ich so gut wie alle Folgen.


----------



## aisteh (31. Januar 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Nawato
> 
> K-ON!
> To Love Ru
> ...



Ladies vs Butlers
Detroit Metal City
Astro Figher Sunred
Dokuro-Chan
Hyakko
Macademi Wasshoi
Seto no Hanayome
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Sora no Otoshimono 
Sora no Manimani

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Ladies vs Butlers
> Detroit Metal City
> Astro Figher Sunred
> Dokuro-Chan
> ...



Naja ist ja schon ziemlich viel ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

digimoin folge 43 mein hirn füllt sich langsam an wie ein rießiger haufen matsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (31. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> digimoin folge 43 mein hirn füllt sich langsam an wie ein rießiger haufen matsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man sieht es, die Rechtschreibung geht flöten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2010)

Was ziehste dir auch so nen Schrott rein o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Man sieht es, die Rechtschreibung geht flöten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



folge 47 ich will nur noch sterbäään -.- gna


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> folge 47 ich will nur noch sterbäään -.- gna



Dann guck doch einfach mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

ich guck den rest morgen ich kann nimmer ich mach jetzt sport >.<


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du Avatar meinst kenn ich, Avatar war doch der zumindest Deutsche übertitel oder?
> Ist auch ganz nett, aber naja es läst mit der Zeit nach...



ich liebe die serie^^  Die Letzten Folgen sind einfach endgeil...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich liebe die serie^^ Die Letzten Folgen sind einfach endgeil...



Ich finds unfair, was der Mann mit dem Pfeil aufm Kopp alles machen kann -.-


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich finds unfair, was der Mann mit dem Pfeil aufm Kopp alles machen kann -.-




Das lustigste ist, dass so ziemlich alle die ich kenne meinen,


Spoiler



Der Kampf Aang/Feuerlord waere eigentlich total uninteressant und nebensaechlich,waehrend Zuko+Katar/Azula  und Toph+Sokker+die Kyoshi-Kriegerin/Luftschiffe das eigentliche Finale waren.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das lustigste ist, dass so ziemlich alle die ich kenne meinen,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



es hat letzes jahr ich glaub im oktober mal auf nick den langen avatartag geben der war saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habn aufgenommen :> 

ich muss sagen die serie ist endgeil


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das lustigste ist, dass so ziemlich alle die ich kenne meinen,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Zum ersten mal in diesem Thread raff ich nen Spoiler... Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



ich hätte den Feuerlord gekillt...So ne Pussy der Avatar. Sollte ne Vortsetzung geben, wie Suko jez wieder den Avatar verfolgt, mti Erfolg, da er ja jetzt mitm Avatar befreundet ist^^.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es hat letzes jahr ich glaub im oktober mal auf nick den langen avatartag geben der war saugeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer ist dein Lieblingscharakter?


Zuko 1er Platz und knapp danach der Onkel und Toph^^


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zum ersten mal in diesem Thread raff ich nen Spoiler... Danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD Ich guck mir einfach nur Spoiler an die zu ner Serie gehören die ich gucke, deswegen guck ich fast garkeinen Spoiler hier an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ohne die Geschichte zu kennen kann man auch keinen Spoiler verstehen)

Edit: 
Ich hab mal ne frage, kennt wer den Anime Green Green, wenn ja wollte ich fragen, da ich gelesen hab das der n Ecchi ist, ob der so extrem wie z.B. Love Love? ist oder eher normal ?


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte ne Vortsetzung geben, wie Suko jez wieder den Avatar verfolgt, mti Erfolg, da er ja jetzt mitm Avatar befreundet ist^^.


Sinn?





Besser wie Zuko seine Mutter sucht zusammen mit den Anderen^^


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2010)

Also für Avatar müsst ihr doch keine Spoiler benutzen da das Ende ja schon vor vielen Monaten gezeigt wurde.


Na die können den Avatar den Feuerlord am Schluss doch nicht killen lassen. Wo bleibt denn da die Moral für die Kids. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Januar 2010)

aber azula killenist ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Ok sie starb am eigenen Wahnsinn, aber trotzdem...eigentlioch wars ja zukos ziel sie zu besigen, und zu roesten^^


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2010)

Whitebeard ist nebst Zorro und Ace einer meiner neuen Lieblingschars .<


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber azula killenist ok?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sie wurde nur angekettet aber doch nicht getöten oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Sin (31. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sie wurde nur angekettet aber doch nicht getöten oder täusch ich mich?



Du täuscht dich nicht, in der Serie ist eigentlich keiner Gestorben.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer ist dein Lieblingscharakter?
> 
> 
> Zuko 1er Platz und knapp danach der Onkel und Toph^^



die blinde erdbändigerin ist mit abstand die coolste dann kommt arnd im avatarmodus, danach der zukünftige feuerlord also ozais sohn
wobei die sumpfbändiger auch saucool sind >.< 
achich mag alle


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2010)

Pffff Avatar und Digimon... der Thread wird entartet =(


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Unmöglich
Brüder, Rivalen, Freunde
Ausserdem ein viel zu aufgeklärter Charakter für die Crew. Beziehungsweise er kennt Luffy einfach zu gut als dass da noch viel Witz wäre..
Und dazu kommt noch dass man gerade sieht, dass sie sich kämpferisch auf eine Weise ergänzen, die erst im Kampf gegen Blackbeard wieder aufkommen darf...sie sind einfach das perfekte Team





> Naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Da steht klipp und klar, dass Sasuke Danzos Herz durchbohrt hat. Danach steht keiner mehr auf ;D



Worüber redet ihr eigentlich? Ich kenn den ganzen Mist gar nich o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Februar 2010)

Gestern mal wieder Laputa geschaut.

Einfach ein Meisterwerk


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die blinde erdbändigerin ist mit abstand die coolste dann kommt arnd im avatarmodus, danach der zukünftige feuerlord also ozais sohn
> wobei die sumpfbändiger auch saucool sind >.<
> achich mag alle



mir ist es so erschienen, als waere sie nach dem herumschreien zusammengebrochen.


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder Laputa geschaut.
> 
> Einfach ein Meisterwerk



Du meinst Laputa: Castle in the Sky? Ich muss sagen, mir gefallen eigentlich alle Filme von Hayao Miyazaki und wenn dann noch Joe Hisaishi die Musik macht, ist es eigentlich schon ein fast perfekter Film ^^


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2010)

Eine kleine Anekdote dazu:

Während der Film in Japan schlicht Laputa heißt, wurde der Film im Ausland und ganz speziell in spanisch sprachigen Ländern als Castle in the Sky vermarktet. Alldeweil, La puta heißt auf spanisch Hure.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine kleine Anekdote dazu:
> 
> Während der Film in Japan schlicht Laputa heißt, wurde der Film im Ausland und ganz speziell in spanisch sprachigen Ländern als Castle in the Sky vermarktet. Alldeweil, La puta heißt auf spanisch Hure.


_
Das Musste auch den Totalen Idioten bekannt sein denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Gucke mir gerade Chopperman an und muss sagen is richtig funny xD

Wobei ich ab und an dne fadne verliere
_


----------



## Nawato (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte bisher noch nie so wirklich Angst nen Anime weiter zu gucken, aber dieses psycho Zeugs bei Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni macht mir irgendwie Angst weiter zu gucken und trotzdem tue ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja aber da ich lust hab auf was neues hab guck ich den einfach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Sooo nun hab ich weiter geguckt und das Angstgefühl is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich schade, wär mal was anderes.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_So hallo liebe Buffy´s :3

Hab mir gerade Online diverse szenen aus dne neuen OP folgen angeguckt und als ich das gesehen habe brach eine welt zusammen 

die Stimme von Xandier aus Drawn Together wurde fur die Deutsche synchro des notgeilen Skeletes Brock benutzt 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=fEtMUpnIK3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Que4AtH0E68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich dachte niemals das die deutsche synchro so weit sinken wurde die stimme von dem is nich schlecht aber sie passt uberhaupt nicht zu Brock 

Was haltet ihr davon _


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

buhuhu das egt mich bei bleach auf, alle entkommen mit ein paar kratzern, bis jeztz nur 1-2 chars tot


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2010)

So schlimm finde ich die Stimme von Brook im Deutschen garnicht. Gibt schlimmeres und die Lache finde ich syncronisiert sogar besser.


----------



## Karius (1. Februar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also für Avatar müsst ihr doch keine Spoiler benutzen da das Ende ja schon vor vielen Monaten gezeigt wurde.



Also ich bin erst bei der zweiten Staffel *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders nett finde ich die verschiedenen Einflüsse. Grade auch die netten Gags die immer wieder eingebaut werden. Das erinnert mich immer so ein bisschen an Ghibli Studio Filme. 

Gut ab und an merkt man schon das die eigentliche Zielgruppe etwas jünger gedacht war, aber alles in allem finde ich es bis Ende der zweiten Staffel immer noch sehr gut. 

Wobei der Typ mit seinem Kohlkopfkarren etwas nervt. Der ist auch überall. ^^

Wenn der ein bisschen schlauer wäre würde er Besen verkaufen. Dann könnte wer anders damit seine kaputten Waren auffegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Da steht klipp und klar, dass Sasuke Danzos Herz durchbohrt hat. Danach steht keiner mehr auf ;D





Spoiler



Glaub ich nicht das danzo einfach so den Löffel abgibt gegen Sasuke... er meinte ja er kann gegen Sasuke nur mit 40% Power oder so antreten weil er danach noch gegen Madara ran muss der massiv stärker ist als Sasuke, würd mich nicht wundern wenn das ganze am Ende nur ein riesen Gen Jutsu oder so ist :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2010)

Wer isn eigentlich der stärkste in Naruto udn wie gehts aus :O.
Und was müssen Naruto und co. eigentlich alles machen^^. Was ist deren Ziel?!


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer isn eigentlich der stärkste in Naruto udn wie gehts aus :O.
> Und was müssen Naruto und co. eigentlich alles machen^^. Was ist deren Ziel?!


Das stärkste Wesen das wohl je gelebt hat ist wohl *


Spoiler



Rikudou Sennin, falls es dich genau interessiert warum undso siehe hier: ACHTUNG MASSIVER SPOILER INC UNDSO http://de.naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Rikudou_Sennin




Die Ziele wechseln immer, zuerst wollten sie die Prüfung bestehen zum "höheren" Ninja dann das Zeuch mit Orochimarundso und jetzt ist eigentlich das Ziel von Naruto Sasuke zurückzuholen, 



Spoiler



wobei Sasuke vom erstgeborenen Sohn abstamm der oben gennant wird und Naruto vom zweitgeborenen (soweit ich weiss) und diese 2 "Clans" seit Jahrhunderten verfeindet sind, siehe Narutowik


*


----------



## Kizna (1. Februar 2010)

Das Problem an Naruto ist mittlerweile, dass es sich zu sehr zieht im Vergleich zu den restlichen Mangas die im Weekly Jump erscheinen. Wenn ich da an die Storysprünge von One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail und endlich auch wieder HunterXHunter denke ... Naja wie es vor einiger Zeit schon ein weiser Fan formuliert hat "Masashi Kishimoto würde wohl auch ein eigens Kapitel darüber zeichen wie Naruto aufs Klo geht wenn es soweit ist", vondaher wird Naruto mitlerweile mehr aus solidarität als aus Gründen der guten Geschichte gelesen.

Was die OP Synchronsprächer angehen. Ich finde die Stimme ist ok. Kann daran liegen, dass ich auch schon Xavier mochte, aber im groben passt es. Wir haben hier in Deutschland leider nicht die Fülle an Sprechern und er spricht es einigermaßen gut ein.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_Ich find die Brock Synchro extrem merkwurdig wne ich brock jetzt sehe brennt sich mir sofort das bild von Xandir in dne kopf _


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Ein echter OP Fan zieht sich die Originale rein mit deutschen Untertitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2010)

Der echte echte One Piece Fan verschmäht alles außer dem Manga, denn nur dort finden sich ausschließlich Odas Ideen wieder.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der echte echte One Piece Fan verschmäht alles außer dem Manga, denn nur dort finden sich ausschließlich Odas Ideen wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leichter Gesagt als getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Es gab nur eine mir bekannte Bucherei die die Mangas verkaufte und die wurde geschlossen _


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

Zum Glück gucke/lese ich kein One piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Ist hier eigentlich noch ein Vampire Hunter D - Bloodlust  Fan hier?


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich noch ein Vampire Hunter D - Bloodlust Fan hier?



_Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Euer Ruf bei der Fraktion "Dragon1" hat sich um 375 Erhoeht._


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Ich  google.. und google... und finde nichts kurze frage an die One-Piece freunde stirbt Ace im kampf gegen Blackbeard? oder was genau passiert?


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2010)

One Piece -

Das ist soooo traurig *schnüff* 



Spoiler



Aber irgendwie mag ich Kuma. So schweigsam und cool, dabei doch so mächtig und kräftig. Toller Charakter.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJeNjZxh-w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Ich habe eben bei Youtube die letzte folge gesehn 434 oder so Ace lebt die Strohhutbande wird auch wieder kommen also macht euch kein kopf! dachte schon Kuma erledigt die und das wars..^^


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2010)

@Ragebar




Mir fällt gerade auf, dass deine Signatur die zulässige Höchstgrenze von 200px in der Höhe überschreitet. Ich möchte Dich bitten, dass entsprechend unseren Regeln zu ändern.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Ich hab ne frage .

Ich hab irgentwo gelesen das Chopper den ''Monster Point'' 3 ma benutzt hat 

1.in Drumm
2.Enis Lobby
3.??

Kanne eine rmir sagen in welcher folge das is oder Kapitel bekomme wen er das macht sofort die Gansehaut wiel aus meinem Lieblings OP Charakter ein Brutales Killer Monster dadurch wird_

_Weis einer wo man die Mangas auch gut bestellen kanne ohne zu größe Import Kosten ?? weil hab mir ma ein buch bestellot bei Amazone das hatte 20 euro gekostet drauf wahrne nochma 10 import gekommen _


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hab ne frage .
> 
> Ich hab irgentwo gelesen das Chopper den ''Monster Point'' 3 ma benutzt hat
> 
> ...



öh da ich auf der arbeit bin kann ich dir nicht sagen welche folge, wenns keiner herausgefunden hat bis ich zu hause bin schau ich nach ^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Kenpachi ist so cool! Er macht gerade den scheiss Verraeter Kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hab ne frage .
> 
> Ich hab irgentwo gelesen das Chopper den ''Monster Point'' 3 ma benutzt hat
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Im kampf gegen Kuma aber nur ganz kurz, Kuma ist einer der Sieben Samurais.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gucke mir gerade auf opwiki die Theoretischen Teufelsfruchte an xD

Man gibt es abgefahrene

Meine Fav´s von denen im lesen sind

X Drake,Jewelry Bonney und Trafalgar Law sind vom lesen aus die geilsten Teufelskrafte gucke mir auch ma YT video´s an ^^_


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2010)

Whitebeard hat eh die geilste <3


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Whitebeard hat eh die geilste <3



Whitebeard seine kenne ich leider nicht welche war das doch gleich?


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Das is so Imba <3



Spoiler







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=jfQQH5apDq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=2HvYeiusmzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Wer so wa skanne mus einfahc imba sein die ewige Jugend und Chirurg des Todes xd

@Ragebar

Ist der Riesen Typ der immer von Krankenschwestern umgeben is und am Tropf hangt
_


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

-You`re Mad! 
"-No Matter..."

"-I shoul take Nemu with me here. She`d be a great target while I`ll figure his attacks out"


Ok der [font=arial, sans-serif]*Mayuri *[/font][font=arial, sans-serif]ist cooler als ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2010)

Ich kann Trafalgar Law nicht ausstehen. Aber Flamingo schließlich auch nicht, so schließt sich der Kreis. ^^




Den habe ich übrigens auf der Connichi 2009 geschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Wiso kannst Trafalgar nicht ausstehen Noxiel??

Ich finde aber die Teufelkraft is krank die coolste is aber auch Jewelry ^^_


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

ich kenne Whitebeard doch, nur welche Teufelskraft hat er den?


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> ich kenne Whitebeard doch, nur welche Teufelskraft hat er den?





Spoiler



Der alte Eddy hat die "Löse-Frucht", er kann alles zerschmettern, sprich er schlägt die Luft (!) und so entstehen extrem starke Beben usw.



Besten Früchte imho:

-Whitebeards SPOILER
-Enels Blitzfrucht
-Magellans SPOILER
-Eustass' Magnetfrucht
-Borsalinos Lichtfrucht
-Hancocks SPOILER


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Er hat so ne Löse Kraft, damit kann er alles in Einzelteile zerschmettern, auch Luft, er kann so riesige Seebeben und co verursachen :>


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso kannst Trafalgar nicht ausstehen Noxiel??
> 
> Ich finde aber die Teufelkraft is krank die coolste is aber auch Jewelry ^^_


Ich weiß nicht. Ich habe ihn im Manga gesehen und prompt war er mir unsympathisch. Genau wie Kid. Die Beiden sind einfach absolute Ätzfiguren. Cool dagegen finde ich Hawkins, Urouge und Meeresgrollen. ^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Hawkins is doch der Voodoo Typ oder??_


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2010)

Ist er. Der wirkt auf mich jeden Fall sehr relaxed, ich meine echte Sorgen hat er sich ja nicht gemacht als Borsalino vor ihm stand.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Gucke mir gerade Parr OP AMV´s an Admiral Kizaru is mir unheimlich _


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2010)

die sn fand ich vom ding her alle net so dolle :/ kid hat vllt ne überaus starke fähigkeit, aber wenn kein magnetisches zeug da ist, ist auch ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür hat er dann wohl die pistole.
law, nagut, ich glaube die tk muss noch en bissel genauer beschrieben werden, im moment ist sie doch en bissel zu stark oder? zumal laws bande jetzt nicht wirklich stark ist..wie hieß der bär? beppo?^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Bei Beppo muss ich unweigerlich an dne Pedo Bar denken xD _


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub das geilste Bankai ist das von Toshiro...dieser Wasserdrache, mit dem er dann verschmilzt einfach geil


haha grad gefunden bei http://forums.naruto...ad.php?t=324162 
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]





> Kenpachi's Zan Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/font]



rofl <3


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das geilste Bankai ist das von Toshiro...dieser Wasserdrache, mit dem er dann verschmilzt einfach geil



Neeee das geilste Bankai ist doch alleine wegen dem Nazischwert von Ichigo xD (Ich nen das Schwert immer so da mich das daran erinnert) Ich finde das Bankai vom alten Sack am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Februar 2010)

Meine lieblings Bleach Charaktere sind Haruko Shinji und Urahara Kisuke. 

Bin mal gespannt was die für Bankais haben, oder ob die überhaupt gezeigt werden xD


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

ich find Urahara > all
danach kommt Kenpachi und danach alle anderen... fast alle sind soooo geil^^


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Nene, definitiv Rukia und Kenpachi


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde Ichigo in der 



Spoiler



2. Hollow Form der aussieht wie ein Vasto Lord


 am geilsten ^^ 
Danach dann Kenpachi und dann Urahara ^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Bei Bleach klinke ich mich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Capone Bege hat was von nem Mafia Boss find ich ^^_


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2010)

Mhm lieblingschars in bleach:

1) Urahara sehr geniale reaktionen
2) Kon :3
3) Yoruichi amazing
4) Toshiro interessanter char..vor allem sehr schön sehen, dass das kalte gemüt auch warm sein kann (als aizen und co ihm ein feuerwerk schenkten)
5) Zaraki mal schauen ob er sein schwert besser kennen lernt

und Yoruichi ist dermaßen geniaol zu spiele in bleach heat the soul 6. werde davon glaube ich auch mal en game play machen :3


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Neeee das geilste Bankai ist doch alleine wegen dem Nazischwert von Ichigo xD (Ich nen das Schwert immer so da mich das daran erinnert) Ich finde das Bankai vom alten Sack am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...nazischwert? ???schonmal was von einem swastika gehört? ^^


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> ...nazischwert? ???schonmal was von einem swastika gehört? ^^



Sry xD ich assoziere das halt mit Nazischwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich weiß das es keins ist, aber ich muss immer lachen wenn ich es sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Februar 2010)

Weiß net obs jemand gemerkt hat, mein Spoiler war ausversehn ein Quote! Sorry falls es jemand gelesen hat T_T


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Weiß net obs jemand gemerkt hat, mein Spoiler war ausversehn ein Quote! Sorry falls es jemand gelesen hat T_T



jup hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eh gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Weis einer wie weit der Manga von OP schon ist ??_


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wie weit der Manga von OP schon ist ??_



deutsch, japansich, italienisc oder englisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder die anderen sprachen^^

Vom der Story her, etwas nach der ersten Hälfte der gesammten geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://blog.livedoor.jp/agraphlog-asamegraph/temp/pokehyaku.html Oo die hunde pokmon sind so dermaßen stylisch Oo


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2010)

Ruffy ist auf der Insel der Amazonen.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Deutscher Manga Fortschrit(Band) Bitte

und weis einer wo man die gut bestellen kanne??

Amazone is mir zu Teuer_


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

SO ich bin jetzt mit Digimon Adventures 1 fertig und ich hatte zum schluss wieder pipi in den augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SO ich bin jetzt mit Digimon Adventures 1 fertig und ich hatte zum schluss wieder pipi in den augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Ich find die letzte folge so traurig

Und so dermasen unheimlich _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SO ich bin jetzt mit Digimon Adventures 1 fertig und ich hatte zum schluss wieder pipi in den augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Digimon war so cool...
Wo man so 6 Jahre alt war und die Erste Staffel geschaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das geilste war die Fusion, also so nen Käfer mti 2 Maschinenpistolen.
Stingmon oder so...
@Rexo:
Haste Ratchet und Clank 2 gespielt. Ich wills mir evtll. holen, was sagste zu dem Spiel, wenn du es gespielt hast?


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Ich find das Ultra Level von Patamon am besten nur schade das es so spät kommt

Digimon Adventure 2 wahr auch gut was danahc kamme wahr mull

@Nein hab ich nie wahr immer n jak and Daxter fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich find das Ultra Level von Patamon am besten nur schade das es so spät kommt
> 
> Digimon Adventure 2 wahr auch gut was danahc kamme wahr mull
> 
> ...



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Ratchet Reihe wird immer mehr ausgenutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die PS2 Spiele waren noch genial. Die neuen Teile auf der PS3 sind nur noch ein billiger Abklatsch :/.
Jak X musste kaufen! Zwar ist es ein Rennspiel geworden, aber bei den Teilen davor waren auch serh viele sehr sinnlose Rennsequenzen.
Das Game is einfach genial!


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Denke is das falsche Thread dafur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Big Noxiel is Watching You 

P.n wahre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Denke is das falsche Thread dafur
> 
> 
> ...



Daxter is ja au nen Manga.
Ein Fury, der in ein Spiel geraten ist^^.
Reden wir eben über DBZ.
Ich fands so genial, ich war dabei, wo Son Goku Freezer besiegt hat!


----------



## Petersburg (3. Februar 2010)

Code Geass ist einfach nur Hammer *-* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Deutscher Manga Fortschrit(Band) Bitte
> _



*Band 53 - Kapitel 522*





Kennst du jemanden, der auf der Nichi oder Ani sein wird. Dort findest du eigentlich die ganzen Bände im Original oder Englisch bei den Händlern. Vielleicht bringt dir jemand welche mit.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Daxter is ja au nen Manga.
> Ein Fury, der in ein Spiel geraten ist^^.
> Reden wir eben über DBZ.
> Ich fands so genial, ich war dabei, wo Son Goku Freezer besiegt hat!


_
DBZ hab ich als Kind gerne geguckt bin abe rirgentwan in die Dr Slumb schiene geratten und finde da siwie lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei DBZ wahr nur die Boo Saga funny ^^_


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Band 53 - Kapitel 522*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Bin so ziemlich der einzige in meinem Umfeld der sich fur Mangas und Animes Interesiert

Deshalb nein Tokyopop hat die bander leider nicht im angebot -.-_


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Bin so ziemlich der einzige in meinem Umfeld der sich fur Mangas und Animes Interesiert
> 
> Deshalb nein Tokyopop hat die bander leider nicht im angebot -.-_



mhm one piece ist bei carlsen comics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du nicht soviel ausgeben willst, schau doch mal auf ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm one piece ist bei carlsen comics
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Hab ich sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit Ebay deshalb nein
_


----------



## Klunker (3. Februar 2010)

musst auf die bewertungen achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber animes und mangas sind eben ein teures hobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

wie viele Bleach folgen gibts bis jetzt Englisch gedubbt?


----------



## aisteh (3. Februar 2010)

167, sagt zumindest Wiki.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2010)

Yohohoho Yohohoho
Yohohoho Yohohoho
Yohohoho Yohohoho
Yohohoho Yohohoho
Käpt'n Binks will einen Rum
Ich bringe ihm die Flasche drum
Und der Wind weht übers Meer,das lieben wir so sehr
Die Sonne gleich im Meer versinkt
Von Fern der Ruf der Vögel klingt
Hoch am Himmel kreisen sie und singen uns ein Lied
Abschied nehmen heißt es jetzt
Die Segel werden gleich gesetzt
Das weite Meer ist unser Glück
Wir blicken nicht zurück
Wir segeln einmal um die Welt
Machen nur was uns gefällt
Gold und Silber glänzt das Meer
Das lieben wir so sehr


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAJPTlfHkIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Skull Joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

Kann uns eigentlich irgenwer mal nen eigenes Anime/Manga unteforum besorgen? ^^


----------



## Slush (4. Februar 2010)

Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sagt ma was haltet ihr eig vom_ Naruto Shippuuden_ Anime? 

Rede natürlich von der unzensierten Version ausm Netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zieh mir die folgen immer sofort rein sobald sie auf deutsch untertitelt sind. In der Woche kommt 1-2 mal ne Folge aus Asien.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2010)

naja, wurd mir irgendwann langweilig so ca als 



Spoiler



Shikamaru den Akatsuki besiegt und eingegraben hat


.


----------



## Slush (4. Februar 2010)

Ach das is ja noch relativ am Anfang von Shippuuden die Folgen die im Moment neu rauskommen sind einfach nur episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss allerdings gestehen das mich die Folgen zu dem Zeitpunkt den du ansprichst auch seeeehr gelangweilt haben. Aber wird dann wieder Actionreich und unerwartete Dinge geschehen ^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2010)

Ich guck keine Animes, ich les nur Mangas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich liebe die OP Filme und den Naruto Film... Alle TRVE Original mit deutschen Untertitel :> Weiss eig schon wer was über One Piece Movie 10 :<

Das neue Narutokapitel ist echtmal fail >.> Ich hät mehr erwartet!

Neues OP Kapitel:


Spoiler



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN! ROTER HUND DU VERDAMMTER BASTARD NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN WIE KONNTE ACE NUR STERBEN NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((((((((((( Aber WTF Whitebeard rastet volle Kanülle aus o.O unschöne Sache... Ich glaube Ruffy setzt jetzt sein Haki frei und prügelt den roten Hund zu Tode.... :/


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. Februar 2010)

ich hab eine frage werden sasuke sakura und naruto am ende wieder ein team ? bitte um antwort


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage werden sasuke sakura und naruto am ende wieder ein team ? bitte um antwort



Nein, ich dneke Sasuke wird sterben indem er sich irgendwie opfert...


----------



## aisteh (5. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann uns eigentlich irgenwer mal nen eigenes Anime/Manga unteforum besorgen? ^^



Bin ich stark dafür.

Zu Code Geass: Stimmt, der Anime kann wirklich einiges. Als der damals noch lief bin ich immer bis ca 2 Uhr wachgeblieben um Sonntags die neue Folge zu sehen. Dementsprechend waren dann auch meine Leistungen in den ersten beiden Stunden Montags. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich steh aber diesem "neuem" Teil doch ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage werden sasuke sakura und naruto am ende wieder ein team ? bitte um antwort



Viel wichtiger, als dieser mist:
Wann gesteht Hinata endlich Naruto ihre liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Slush (5. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage werden sasuke sakura und naruto am ende wieder ein team ? bitte um antwort



Ich denke wohl eher nicht. 



Spoiler



Dar Sasuke in der aktuellsten Folge sich mit Akatsuki verbunden hat und deren Team "Taka" (http://de.naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Team_Taka) ein Ziel hat und das ist das finden/töten des 8 und 9 Schwänzigen und vernichten Konohas. Glaube kaum das dann wieder alles friede-freude-eierkuchen mäßig läuft ^^



ps. danke @ Lord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

[.spoiler] text [./spoiler]

ohne punkte


----------



## Slush (5. Februar 2010)

Am meisten gehen mir diese permanenten "Filler" Folgen die im Moment von Shippuuden rauskommen aufn Sack ^^ aber naja iwie müssense die Story ja erklären -.-'


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger, als dieser mist:
> Wann gesteht Hinata endlich Naruto ihre liebe
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hat sie schon, beim Angriff von Pain auf Konoha, hat sich bis jetzt nur nix draus ergeben... was ist eig mit narutos mutter? die lebt ja noch :< nur ist die irgendwie verschwunden... achja zum thema one piece kann ich nur noch eines sagen: f*** dich Oda! Ace war EPISCH!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hat sie schon, beim Angriff von Pain auf Konoha, hat sich bis jetzt nur nix draus ergeben...



naruto dieser unromantische Vollpfosten -.-+


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger, als dieser mist:
> Wann gesteht Hinata endlich Naruto ihre liebe
> 
> 
> ...





Wieso die beiden haben doch schon....*wiikii, wiikii, wrrruuhbbbuhbb, quiek, quiek, quiek*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso die beiden haben doch schon....*wiikii, wiikii, wrrruuhbbbuhbb, quiek, quiek, quiek*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welche folge?! Danke ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso die beiden haben doch schon....*wiikii, wiikii, wrrruuhbbbuhbb, quiek, quiek, quiek*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HENTAIACTION nein scherz^^


ich schau mir grad wieder mal die hellsing ovas an und würd gern wissen ob einer von euch weiß obs d mal weitergeht? 

4 Folgen gibts ja soweit ich weiß


----------



## Nawato (5. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso die beiden haben doch schon....*wiikii, wiikii, wrrruuhbbbuhbb, quiek, quiek, quiek*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo seit wann ist Naruto n Hentai ?


----------



## Meriane (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> HENTAIACTION nein scherz^^
> 
> 
> ich schau mir grad wieder mal die hellsing ovas an und würd gern wissen ob einer von euch weiß obs d mal weitergeht?
> ...




OVA 5 und 6 gibts doch auch schon, zumindest mit deutschen untertiteln


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> OVA 5 und 6 gibts doch auch schon, zumindest mit deutschen untertiteln



*hust* wo? hust* bitte *hust* per *Hust* PM *Hust*


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* wo? hust* bitte *hust* per *Hust* PM *Hust*



Armer LoD )= *Hustenbonbon reich*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Armer LoD )= *Hustenbonbon reich*



ah vielen dank schon besser


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Noxiel lass das das ist serious Thread ja... naruto liebt nur Sakura!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Noxiel lass das das ist serious Thread ja... naruto liebt nur Sakura!



dummer naruto, arme Hinata >.<
Warum muss sie sich in so nen idioten verlieben


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dummer naruto, arme Hinata >.<
> Warum muss sie sich in so nen idioten verlieben



Sakura gehört zu Naruto das ist fakt! die 2 sind einfach das traumpaar schlechthin <3


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2010)

Hinata hat größere Hupen, Hinata gewinnt. So einfach ist das Gentlemen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hinata hat größere Hupen, Hinata gewinnt. So einfach ist das Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hinata hat weisse Augen, hässliche Haare und sieht aus wien Bauretrottel, Sakura hingegen, wunderschönes Pinkes Haar, perfekte Körperstatur, super Persönlichkeit, und riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig cutes gesicht <3

/e hab die wunderschönen Augen von Sakura vergessen >.>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WIN


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hinata hat größere Hupen, Hinata gewinnt. So einfach ist das Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damn right!

edit: die buffed server sind wieder am abkacken -.-


----------



## aisteh (6. Februar 2010)

Es gibt sogar schon sieben Hellsing OVAs. :O

Und Sakura sowie Hinata können beide nichts!!1 (Ich geh dann mal in Deckung).


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar schon sieben Hellsing OVAs. :O
> 
> Und Sakura sowie Hinata können beide nichts!!1 (Ich geh dann mal in Deckung).



/fixed


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Februar 2010)

One Piece SPOILER:



Spoiler



Was soll die scheiße denn jetzt schon wieder? Erst mühen die sich 40 oder wie viel auch immer Kapitel ab, Ace zu retten, schaffen es und jetzt? Er opfert sich um Ruffy zu schützen. Ich schätze es wäre ein größerer Schock gewesen wenn Ruffy getroffen worden wäre und wahrscheinlich sterben würde,aber hätte er sich nicht einfach was aus dem Ärmel ziehen können? Etwas was die letzten 40 Kapitel nicht völlig sinnlos gemacht hätte?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> /fixed



blahblahblah!
Kaempfen tut Hinata wirklich mittelmaessig. Aber:

Hinta sieht besser aus und ist nett und sukura is ne dumme Zicke.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> blahblahblah!
> Kaempfen tut Hinata wirklich mittelmaessig. Aber:
> 
> Hinta sieht besser aus und ist nett und sukura is ne dumme Zicke.



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen :/


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

was ist das eigentlich in deinem Avatar?
Ich muss da immer an die [font=sans-serif, arial, sans-serif]Grinsekatze[/font][font=sans-serif, arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=sans-serif, arial, sans-serif]denken[/font][font=sans-serif, arial, sans-serif]_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_[/font]


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hinata hat weisse Augen, hässliche Haare und sieht aus wien Bauretrottel, Sakura hingegen, wunderschönes Pinkes Haar, perfekte Körperstatur, super Persönlichkeit, und riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig cutes gesicht <3
> 
> /e hab die wunderschönen Augen von Sakura vergessen >.>
> 
> WIN


Sieht so ein Bauerntrottel aus? Huh?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2010)

Black beats pink... easily...


----------



## Kargaro (6. Februar 2010)

Hinata hat große Hupen, aber das ist auch schon das einzige bei dem sie Sakura was vorraus hat. Außerdem, wenn man mal die Ähnlichkeit von Sakura zu (der jungen) Tsunade ansieht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bei ihr auch noch wächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2010)

Bin zwar nicht so der Naruto-Fan aber Hinata gewinnt mit weitem vorsprung.

Der vergleich mit Tsunade macht die Situation für Sakura auch nicht grade besser xD

Hinata hat ne coole art, die weißen augen find ich sowieso genial und sie ist nicht sone Zicke wie Sakura.

Deshalb mag ich bei Bleach auch Inoue mehr als Rukia. Rukia ist die ganze zeit am motzen die regt mich echt auf. 

Jedesmal wenn sie verletzt wird hoffe ich das es dann das ende von ihr ist und sie wird ja ständig verletzt und dann für mehrere Folgen außer Kraft gesetzt.^^


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Deshalb mag ich bei Bleach auch Inoue mehr als Rukia. Rukia ist die ganze zeit am motzen die regt mich echt auf.



Oo ich kann Inoue überhaupt nicht leiden, die is einfach nur sch... die nervt und nervt und immer wenn ich die höre muss ich an ein schreiendes Baby denken, Rukia ist da um Welten besser, die nervt nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (6. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oo ich kann Inoue überhaupt nicht leiden, die is einfach nur sch... die nervt und nervt und immer wenn ich die höre muss ich an ein schreiendes Baby denken, Rukia ist da um Welten besser, die nervt nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rukia ist vom verhalten her so der "gute kumpel" typ, finde dass macht sie sympatisch. Finde Inoue auch sehr nervig, flennt die ganze Zeit rum und tut einen auf niedlich. Ausserdem erscheint sie mir persönlich als schwächstes Mitglied der Truppe. Jedesmal wenn sie ihre komischen Motten beschwört kommt jemand mit ner fliegenklatsche, haut die weg und Inoue ist wieder am flennen.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

Ganz Ganz sicher


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

stirb irgend wer ?
aus naruto


----------



## Kargaro (6. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Ganz Ganz sicher



Was ist ganz ganz sicher?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn sie ihre komischen Motten beschwört kommt jemand mit ner fliegenklatsche, haut die weg und Inoue ist wieder am flennen.



Als Motten hab ich diese fliegenden Viecher auch immer gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich weder Rukia, noch Inoue richtig leiden kann.
Rukia ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde, immer am motzen. Man kann es ihr einfach nie recht machen, geschweige denn, dass sie sich mal helfen lässt, wenn sie Hilfe wirklich nötig hat.
Inoue ist so das typische kleine Mädchen, das eben mitgeschleift wird, damit es mit dem großen Bruder keinen Ärger gibt und bei dem man aufpassen muss, dass es nicht bei jedem zweiten Schritt auf der Nase landet. (Und nein, daran ändert auch ihre Oberweite nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Meine Favoriten aus Bleach sind Zaraki Kenpachi, Renji Abarai und Hitsugaya Toshiro. Die drei habens drauf!


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

KamikazeKiwi schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten aus Bleach sind Zaraki Kenpachi, Renji Abarai und Hitsugaya Toshiro. Die drei habens drauf!


QFT

Aber einer ist cooler als die 3 zusammen: Urahara


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

Ok, sagen wirs so: Hinata ist einfach sexy wobei sakura einfach nur riiiiiiiiiiiiichtig süss ist :/ Ich mag halt mehr süsse frauen und nicht so hinata typen -.-

OP:



Spoiler



Ich denk mal jetzt rastet Ruffy vollkommen aus... Ich tipp auf nen Onehit von dem Marine Typen... Ruffy hatte bis jetzt immer Gnade doch wenns um seine Freunde und Famillie geht kennt er kein pardon und ace war das wichtigste in seinem Leben....


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ok, sagen wirs so: Hinata ist einfach sexy wobei sakura einfach nur riiiiiiiiiiiiichtig süss ist :/ Ich mag halt mehr süsse frauen und nicht so hinata typen -.-
> 
> OP:
> 
> ...





OP



Spoiler



lulz, denkt ihr Ace ist tot? Und kann mir jemand sagen was diese mit merkwürdigen weißen Pickeln gefleckte Fläche anstelle von Jose's Kopf zu bedeuten hat? Oo


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoiler:


Spoiler



Ja, Ace ist tot, du siehst ja wie die Vivre Card verbennt.... Die wiessen Pickeln sind vom Eisadmiral, Kizaru heisst der glaub ich :<


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2010)

oh man wie geil, hier wird diskutiert welche der Naruta chars am atraktivsten ausschaut xD

Ich bin für Kakaschi nachdem er sich Narutos spezial Jutsu angeeignet hat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

Igitt ist die hässlich o.O


----------



## Sin (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Igitt ist die hässlich o.O



Wär dir die hier lieber? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2010)

rofl xD naja jeder hat seinen Fetisch, wer weis schon auf was Thoor steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bekomme ich bock auf nen Fail Cosplay thread ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

DAS DAS DAS DAS WILL ICH!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Sin: IHR SEID SO FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIES *rennt heulend aus dem thread*

;(


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Noch ist sie nicht völlig verbrannt. Vielleicht überlebt er es auf irgendeine Weise. Als er in Impel Down war, war er ja auch schon fast Tod.


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Noch ist sie nicht völlig verbrannt. Vielleicht überlebt er es auf irgendeine Weise. Als er in Impel Down war, war er ja auch schon fast Tod.





Spoiler



Ne der ist definitiv tot glaub mir, war schon bei danzo in naruto so :<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ne der ist definitiv tot glaub mir, war schon bei danzo in naruto so :<





Spoiler



Ich glaub ja auch das er stirbt, aber man weiß ja nie...besonders in Mangas nicht.


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ne der ist definitiv tot glaub mir, war schon bei danzo in naruto so :<



hast du es da auch vorhergesagt?

las uns mal rekapitulieren wer schon alles von den Hauptfiguren während eines Kampfes gestorben ist.

mir will da keiner einfallen.

auch wenn es dem Plot gut tun würde, aber ich glaube nich das er draufgeht.


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> hast du es da auch vorhergesagt?
> 
> las uns mal rekapitulieren wer schon alles von den Hauptfiguren während eines Kampfes gestorben ist.
> 
> ...



Spoilern bitte ja...

Jetzt denk mal nach:


Spoiler



Ace ist aus Feuer, der Admiral hat ihm gesagt magma verbrennt Feuer, Ace wurde von ner magmafaust durchbohrt die so gross ist wie er selber, seine vivre card fackelt ab, ich glaub kaum das er das überlebt, evtl hustet er noch 2 worte raus ja...


----------



## Kizna (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ne der ist definitiv tot glaub mir, war schon bei danzo in naruto so :<






Spoiler



Bisher ist nicht ein verdammter Char in One Piece gestorben. Weder Gegner noch Freund von Ruffy mussten das Zeitliche segnen, also warum solte Oda jetzt damit anfangen?



Was die Hinata vs. Sakura Diskusion angeht ... hat noch irgendwer das Gefühl, dass sich Naruto mehr und mehr zum Yaoi Manga entwickelt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine als ob nicht Sasuke schon genug wäre, aber Sai war eindeutig zu viel.



Spoiler



und im Endeffekt glaube ich, dass entweder Sakura oder Naruto sterben werden. Sakura wirft sich im letzten Kampf zwischen Naruto und Sasuke und wird somit zu Schweizer Käse verarbeitet. Somit kommen beide zur Besinnung und gehen voneinander. Oder eben Naruto opfert sich selber um am Ende die ultimative Bestie zu vernichten/versiegeln und triet somit in die Fußstapfen seines Vaters.


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> hast du es da auch vorhergesagt?
> 
> las uns mal rekapitulieren wer schon alles von den Hauptfiguren während eines Kampfes gestorben ist.
> 
> ...



Spoilern bitte ja...

Jetzt denk mal nach:


Spoiler



Ace ist aus Feuer, der Admiral hat ihm gesagt magma verbrennt Feuer, Ace wurde von ner magmafaust durchbohrt die so gross ist wie er selber, seine vivre card fackelt ab, ich glaub kaum das er das überlebt, evtl hustet er noch 2 worte raus ja...



Nice btw wie das buffed forum schon wieder abschmiert

Naruto:



Spoiler



nein, ich denke sakura wird irgendwann die endlose wut, den hass und die bosheit in sasuke erkennen und ihn umbringen oder so....


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoilern bitte ja...
> 
> Jetzt denk mal nach:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



was ist eine vivre card?


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

http://www.opwiki.de/wiki/Vivre_Card


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2010)

es gibt sogar schon ein eigenes one piece wikipedia? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is ja geil, da guck ich mir ma paar sachen an xD


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Februar 2010)

Leute, bitte, bitte schreibt an euren Spoiler ran was es für einer ist! Jetzt mit neuem Forendesign ist es teilweise extrem schwer zu erkennen wer wen gequoted hat D:


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2010)

wozu nen spoiler? ....das ich nicht glaube das irgend jemand sterben wird bedarf wohl kaum nen spoiler xD

aber naja, in 1 woche wissen wir eh mehr ...


----------



## Kizna (6. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> wozu nen spoiler? ....das ich nicht glaube das irgend jemand sterben wird bedarf wohl kaum nen spoiler xD
> 
> aber naja, in 1 woche wissen wir eh mehr ...




Nichtmal. Ich freue mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

Das ist doff die müssen ein team wieder werden .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

Neues Thema: Wenn ihr ein Shinigami waert, welches Zanpakuto wuerdet ihr haben?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neues Thema: Wenn ihr ein Shinigami waert, welches Zanpakuto wuerdet ihr haben?


Das 3. von links.


----------



## Kizna (6. Februar 2010)

Doppelschwert. Das eine kann durch die Dimensionen schneiden, das andere hat eine ähnliche Fähigkeit wie Benihime. Im Endefekt also Angriffe die aus dem Nichts kommen und über lange Reichweite gehen. Stelle ich mir ziemlich böse vor, aber nicht unbesiegbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wobei ein Feuerschwert natürlich auch seine Reize hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

Für mich würden zwei schwerter in frage kommen mit blauen Flammen mit den ich alles zerschneiden kann 
und leute verschwinden lassen kann .


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

_Kennt einer von euch den Anime Legendz Tale of the Dragon Kings??_


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt einer von euch den Anime Legendz Tale of the Dragon Kings??_



Nope, erzähl uns mehr


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neues Thema: Wenn ihr ein Shinigami waert, welches Zanpakuto wuerdet ihr haben?



Was für eine Frage, da steht für mich nur eins zur Debatte: *Mirokumaru *das Zanpakuto von Senna, ist einfach das geilste:



> Der Befehl zur Befreiung des Shikais lautet _Rufe das Zwielicht hervor!_ (&#22805;&#38343;&#12395;&#35480;&#12360;, Y&#363;yami ni izanae) und Mirokumarus Aussehen ändert sich von einem Katana zu einem goldenen B&#333; an dessen Ende sich vier Ringe befinden, zusätzlich dazu gewinnt Mirokumaru die Fähigkeit Wind zu manipulieren und Blitze aus den 4 Ringen am Ende des Stabes abzufeuern. Davon ausgehend scheint es, dass Mirokumaru für den Kampf über große Distanzen ausgerichtet ist.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGTdgHSVkDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und da Senna eh so gut wie keiner kennt, hier n schickes Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDJFon4EFKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Und da Senna eh so gut wie keiner kennt, hier n schickes Video:



Bleach Movie, solte man als Bleach Fan gesehen haben.

Was Lekraans Frage angeht, One Piece Spoiler:



Spoiler



Der ist jetzt erstmal Weg und kommt erst wieder wenn sie die Mitte der Grand Line und somit die Insel zur neuen Welt erreicht haben. Dort kämpft er dann wieder gegen die Strohhutbande, aber bis dahin wird es noch eine Weile dauern mit der deutschen Synchro


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Also mein Ranking bei Animes & Mangas:

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Dragonball z
4. Hellsing
5. BlueDragon ^^


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer schaut One Piece auf Tele 5?
> was ist eig jetzt mit dem Samurai?
> Der hat Zorro ja jetzt Ruffys ganzen Schmerzen gegeben... und jetzt einfach weg?
> Oder kommt der wieder?



1. ich sehe es auf Tele5
2. Moria ist noch am leben aber Besiegt
3. Zorro lebt, Kuma ( Der Samurai ) ist erstmal weg
4. er kommt die nächsten wochen wieder wegen dem Strohhut Luffy ^^


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> Also mein Ranking bei Animes & Mangas:
> 
> 1. One Piece
> 2. Naruto
> ...



Hmm bei mir im moment:

1. Shakugan no Shana (unschwer zu erkennen *hust*)
2. Sämmtliche Werke von CLAMP (heist Tsubase RC, Chobits, X, XXXHolic, und und und teilen sich Platz 2)
3. HunterXHunter (Endlich gehts weiter)
4. Zero no Tsukaima (Hmmm Fanservice)
5. the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya (mit einer der besten Animes der letzten Jahre)


----------



## Nawato (7. Februar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir im moment:
> 
> 1. Shakugan no Shana (unschwer zu erkennen *hust*)
> 2. Sämmtliche Werke von CLAMP (heist Tsubase RC, Chobits, X, XXXHolic, und und und teilen sich Platz 2)
> ...



Also meine ist

1. Clannad
2. Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu (kA wieso is so niedlich)
3. Zero no Tsukaima 
4. Bleach	
5. Death Note


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> 1. ich sehe es auf Tele5
> 2. Moria ist noch am leben aber Besiegt
> 3. Zorro lebt, Kuma ( Der Samurai ) ist erstmal weg
> 4. er kommt die nächsten wochen wieder wegen dem Strohhut Luffy ^^



Ah ok ^^

Damit hat Ruffy ja schon 2 Samurai ausgeschalten 
Jetzt kommt Nr. 3 ...


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ah ok ^^
> 
> Damit hat Ruffy ja schon 2 Samurai ausgeschalten
> Jetzt kommt Nr. 3 ...


Nicht lesen wen du nicht wissen willst was Samurai Nr 3 angeht.


Spoiler



Nein ... er schafft grade so nen cyborg der wie Kuma ausschaut zu erledigen.. gegen Kuma selber kann er keine 2 Sekunden stehen!


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nein ... er schafft grade so nen cyborg der wie Kuma ausschaut zu erledigen.. gegen Kuma selber kann er keine 2 Sekunden stehen!




OP Spoiler!


Spoiler



So oder so interessant wie die Geschichte mit den Samurai weiter geht. Der Einzige der wirklich auf der Seite der Marine steht scheint Kuma zu sein. Alle anderen die bisher vorgekommen sind haben eigene Ziele oder schliesen sich Ruffy an. Btw. wer glaubt alles das Hancock sich der Band anschliest? Wäre zumindestes nett ein weiteres weibliches Bild auf dem Schiff zu haben und die Konfrontation mit Sanji stelle ich mir auch lustig vor.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2010)

Mein Zanpakuto: Wú shì [font=Arial, sans-serif]zhèng què de[/font](Nichts ist Wahr )

Shikai: Schwert aendert die ganze Zeit Farbe Groesse Forum usw, ich kann einen Doppelgaenger erschaffen dessen Schwert aber nur auf Lebloses Material und Spirituelle Energie reagiert, aber durch organisches Material durchgeht ohne schaden anzurichten.

Bankai:
Zanpakuto veraendert sich so schnell das man keine bestimmte Form erkennt.
Zanpakuto erschafft Illusionen, die echte schmerzen hinzufuegen, die Wunden die scheinbar existieren (von den illusionen zugefuegt) schwaechen den Gegner leicht. Toeten muss ich die geschwaechten gegner mit dem Zanpakuto.

Zanpakuto Geist:
Aendert dauernd Groesse Alter Gesichtsform Augen/Haarfarbe Frisur Kleidung usw. 
Maennlich.

</div>


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

meine Lieblings  animes und mangas..

1.Naruto
2.One Piece
3.Blue Dragon


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2010)

Meine 
1. Bleach
2. Hellsing
3. Ranma 1/2
4. Naruto
5. Naruto Shippuden





coole sig [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*&#24525;&#12385;&#12403;*
[/font]


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: auf meiner seite gibts infos über Sakura Haruno 
und ihre jutsus und vieles mehr..


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Nicht lesen wen du nicht wissen willst was Samurai Nr 3 angeht.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Kizna schrieb:


> OP Spoiler!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ihr seid gemein ...

/E: Ach ... jetzt hab ichs doch gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (7. Februar 2010)

Wieso kommt ihr hier alle mit ner Top 5 / 10 aus? Selbst wenn ich Listen nach Genres aufstelle, reicht das nicht aus. :O


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Wieso kommt ihr hier alle mit ner Top 5 / 10 aus? Selbst wenn ich Listen nach Genres aufstelle, reicht das nicht aus. :O




Also wenn ich die Anzahl an guten Mangas/Animes aufzählen solte, dann würde ich verdammt lange schreiben den von +Anima bis Zero no Tsukaima gibt es eigentlich keinen Buchstaben der nicht mehrfach belegt ist.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer schaut One Piece auf Tele 5?
> was ist eig jetzt mit dem Samurai?
> Der hat Zorro ja jetzt Ruffys ganzen Schmerzen gegeben... und jetzt einfach weg?
> Oder kommt der wieder?



Hier hat sich Tele5 ausnahmsweise mal nicht so geschickt bei der Zensur angestellt. Immernoch Welten besser als RTL2 aber trotzdem ist es verwirrend.




Im tatsächlichen Gespräch zwischen Kuma und Lorenor geht es darum, dass Zorro sein Leben angeboten hat, damit Ruffy nicht von Bär der Weltregierung ausgeliefert wird. Allerdings hat hier Tele5 lediglich von "Gefängnis" und nicht von Tod gesprochen. Also ist es etwas verwirrend, das Kuma ohne Zorro geht und Ruffy auch noch bei der Mannschaft ist.





Im Original geht Bartholomäus davon aus, dass Zorro nach dem er ihm Ruffys Schmerzen gegeben hat, gestorben ist, also sein Auftrag erfüllt ist.


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

1. Death Note
2. One Piece + Naruto Shippuuden
3. School Rumble
4. Hellsing
5. Dragonball/Z/GT (ein mehr oder weniger Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

hätte noch jemand eine idee über wen ich von naruto schreiben könnte? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2010)

Über die Blonde in Grün im vordergrund mit den dicken....


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

Nimm Jiraiya "den Galanten"


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2010)

Nimm Shikamaru, coolness pur.




...how troublesome


----------



## Noxiel (7. Februar 2010)

Ja Shikamaru, der hat's drauf.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

mach ich gleich bin fertig mit Kakashi^^


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

ich mach noch welche von [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Shikamaru und tsunade ok[/font]


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

jiraiya ist ein spanner und ein lustmollch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auch cool muss ich zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> hätte noch jemand eine idee über wen ich von naruto schreiben könnte? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nächste mal wenn du was aus nem Wiki kopierst und es als dein eigenes ausgibst würd ich dir empfehlen die Einzelnachweise zu löschen.... (also z.b. die [15])...


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

das ist aus narutopedia ok


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (7. Februar 2010)

und was ist daran so falsch sonst kriegt man nirgendwo was her


----------



## aisteh (7. Februar 2010)

Kopierpastete bleibt Kopierpastete. :]

Der Saimoecontest läuft übrigens wieder.


----------



## Thoor (7. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> das ist aus narutopedia ok



ist ja ok aber dann schreib halt drunter "Rauskopiert von XYZ" oder so.... gibt sowas wie urheberrechte^^


----------



## Slush (8. Februar 2010)

Oh man bin froh das sich Naruto in Shippuuden jetzt mal bisschen entwickelt und nicht mehr so ein kleines naives vorschnelles dummerchen ist ^^ Das ging mir schon ziehmlich auf den Sender! Vlt fällt mir das auch einfach nur so extrem auf weil ich 18 bin ka ... schätz ma jüngere stört das nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (8. Februar 2010)

ja ja ok ich mach hab heute immer die quele dah  drunter schreiben ist ja mein erster blog.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> ja ja ok ich mach hab heute immer die quele dah  drunter schreiben ist ja mein erster blog.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Super, ich mag deinen Blog eigentlich <3

Ich hab mir btw gestern Abend Beowulf reingezogen.... Der Film ist ab 12, aber strotzt nur so vor Sexismus, Gewalt und Blut. Besonders Szenen in denen Beowulf Seemonstern die Augen aussticht, sie von oben nach unten aufschneidet und sich am Ende selbst den Arm abtrennt o.O


----------



## Kargaro (8. Februar 2010)

OP Kapitel 574 Spoiler:



Spoiler



OMG Ace ist tooooot! Das wird das dramatischste Kapitel in der Geschichte von One Piece...

Quelle: http://de.opwiki.org...ktuelle_Spoiler


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> OP Kapitel 574 Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



wen das stimmt.. genial! endlich stirbt ma ne hauptperson! ...das kuschelgetue bislang geht langsam auf den keks! wen Ace wirklich stirbt... wird es die storry nochmal ordentlich würzen.





&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> jiraiya ist ein spanner und ein lustmollch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und vor allem 



Spoiler



neme am leben!


----------



## Braamséry (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe ma, dass es mir keine übel nimmt, dass ich keine 300+ Seiten lese. 

Deshalb hier einfach mal für Naruto/Fariy Tail/OP Fans 2 Seiten:

Für One Piece + Fairy Tail (Naruto neuederings auch) ist:

zu empfehlen.

Und für Naruto spziell, wegen der Subbs (Nur noch per Download zu gucken, weil MyVideo die ganzen Sachen ja löscht)

Bzw die Website von ihm:


----------



## Kargaro (8. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> -



Ich glaube nicht, dass hier solche Links gerne gesehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Go Nox, Go Nox!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hier hat sich Tele5 ausnahmsweise mal nicht so geschickt bei der Zensur angestellt. Immernoch Welten besser als RTL2 aber trotzdem ist es verwirrend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok .. Aber was ist jetzt mit Kuma? Ich hab auf youtube einen kleinen Ausschnitt gesehen, dass ...



Spoiler



... Kuma die gesamte Strohhutpiratenbande im nichts auflösen lässt. Nur Luffy/Ruffy bleibt übrig...


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ah ok .. Aber was ist jetzt mit Kuma? Ich hab auf youtube einen kleinen Ausschnitt gesehen, dass ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja auf dem Saobody Archipel gehts zur Sache. Kuma lässt um genau zu sein, die komplette Mannschaft verschwinden. (Man sagt, wer von Kuma weggeschleudert wird, fliegt drei Tage und Nächte durch die Luft) Ruffy landet dabei auf Amazon-Llly der Insel der Amazonen und ihrer Anführerin Boa Hancock.


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ah ok .. Aber was ist jetzt mit Kuma? Ich hab auf youtube einen kleinen Ausschnitt gesehen, dass ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt erst später.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja auf dem Saobody Archipel gehts zur Sache. Kuma lässt um genau zu sein, die komplette Mannschaft verschwinden. (Man sagt, wer von Kuma weggeschleudert wird, fliegt drei Tage und Nächte durch die Luft) Ruffy landet dabei auf Amazon-Llly der Insel der Amazonen und ihrer Anführerin Boa Hancock.





Spoiler



Das ist doch auch eine der 7 Samurai ... soweit ich weiß doch die Piraten-Kaiserin? ist das die, die sich der bande anschließt?


----------



## Kargaro (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist doch auch eine der 7 Samurai ... soweit ich weiß doch die Piraten-Kaiserin? ist das die, die sich der bande anschließt?





Spoiler



"die eine die sich der Bande anschließt?"	Seit Brook hat sich keiner mehr angeschlossen (bis jetzt, aktueller Mangastand)


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "die eine die sich der Bande anschließt?"	Seit Brook hat sich keiner mehr angeschlossen (bis jetzt, aktueller Mangastand)





Spoiler



Hieß es nicht, es würde sich noch eine Frau der Bande anschließen? Ich hab da irgendwo etwas gelesen ..


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hieß es nicht, es würde sich noch eine Frau der Bande anschließen? Ich hab da irgendwo etwas gelesen ..


Boah spoiler


Spoiler



es is sehr sehr warscheinlich das sie sich anschließt. 
erstens is sie unsterblich in ruffy verliebt,
zweitens brauchen sie nen führer durch die neue welt
und drittens hat sie sichs mit der weltregierung verscherzt die sie ja sowiso nicht leiden kann!


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Woher wisst ihr Cheater das alles? >.<

Habt ihr die ganzen Folgen schon gesehen? Wenn ja wo? Und auf deutsch?


----------



## Kizna (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr Cheater das alles? >.<
> 
> Habt ihr die ganzen Folgen schon gesehen? Wenn ja wo? Und auf deutsch?




Wieso Folgen? Lies den Manga. Der hat momentan so einen unglaublichen Höhepunkt.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wieso Folgen? Lies den Manga. Der hat momentan so einen unglaublichen Höhepunkt.



Gibts die Folgen noch nicht im deutschen? Also mit deutschen Synchronsprechern..?


----------



## Kargaro (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hieß es nicht, es würde sich noch eine Frau der Bande anschließen? Ich hab da irgendwo etwas gelesen ..





Spoiler



Da hat man dir wohl einen Bären aufgebunden





TheGui schrieb:


> Boah spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



ich kann mir boa hancock irgendwie nicht in der Mannschaft vorstellen...





Lekraan schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr Cheater das alles? >.<
> 
> Habt ihr die ganzen Folgen schon gesehen? Wenn ja wo? Und auf deutsch?


Manga - ftw


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage - Wieso ist Geko Moria (Hoffe habs richtig geschrieben) ein Samurai? Der is ja ne richtige Falsche .. wenn man sich mal so den Kampf zwischen Sir Crocodile und Ruffy - Geko und Ruffy vergleicht ... hmm, da war ja Moria ein kleiner Happen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gibts die Folgen noch nicht im deutschen? Also mit deutschen Synchronsprechern..?






Spoiler



So unwahrscheinlich finde ich das gar nicht, eine weitere Frau würde der Crew gut tun und Boa ist mit ihren Liebesvorstellung und Aggressionen allen gegenüber was Ruffy schadet perfekt in die Freakcrew einzusortieren. Stellt euch nur Sanji vor wie er bemerkt, was Ruffy für eine Frau abgekriegt hat und was passiert wenn mal wieder Namie Ruffy verprügelt ... großer Zickenkampf an Board! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS. moria und ein kleiner Happen, sag mal schauen wir verschieden Animes/Mangas?


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage - Wieso ist Geko Moria (Hoffe habs richtig geschrieben) ein Samurai? Der is ja ne richtige Falsche .. wenn man sich mal so den Kampf zwischen Sir Crocodile und Ruffy - Geko und Ruffy vergleicht ... hmm, da war ja Moria ein kleiner Happen ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



Ehm kleine fakten, nach dem kampf war Ruffy+Crew AM ARSCH! Ruffy hatte den 100 Seelen Cheat! Und, hätte Ruffy Moria nicht dazu gebracht enrage zu gehen wär der idiot nicht so dumm gewesen die ganzen seelen zu schlucken, was in seiner niderlage resultiert ist! Moria ist Samurai, das is fakt genug anzuerkennen das er was drauf haben muss!



PS: wen du drauf wartest bis alles in deutsch auf RTL2 oder Tele5 auftaucht... feiern die japaner vorher noch Ruffys Krönung!


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm kleine fakten, nach dem kampf war Ruffy+Crew AM ARSCH! Ruffy hatte den 100 Seelen Cheat! Und, hätte Ruffy Moria nicht dazu gebracht enrage zu gehen wär der idiot nicht so dumm gewesen die ganzen seelen zu schlucken, was in seiner niderlage resultiert ist! Moria ist Samurai, das is fakt genug anzuerkennen das er was drauf haben muss!



Hmm, hast eig Recht^^
Aber.. 



Spoiler



moria lebt ja noch, kommt da noch irgendwas?


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Ja Moria lebt, aber ab hier müsste ich wieder in Spoilern schreiben. Da dieser Inhalt nicht mehr im aktuellen deutschen Band behandelt wird. 

Außerdem ist es doch doof, alles schon im vornherein zu wissen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, hast eig Recht^^
> Aber..
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, er macht am krig Weltregierung vs. White beart Piraten wegen Ace seiner Hinrichtung mit. ALLE ober Marinefatzken + Samurai + Armee von Robo Kumas VS. Ruffy + ne Transe + unendlich viele Piraten aus der neuen welt!





Noxiel schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es doch doof, alles schon im vornherein zu wissen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, man kann es zwar wissen, aber trotzdem noch erleben ^^
und wie ich es schonmal versucht habe in worte zu fassen, "Taucht man während des Lesens in das Universum der Geschichte ein, spielt es keine rolle ob man weis wer stirbt oder Mutter wird! Schliesslich wird man zum Teil dieser Welt und dieser Welt sind diese zukünftigen Erreignisse unbekannt!"


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja Moria lebt, aber ab hier müsste ich wieder in Spoilern schreiben. Da dieser Inhalt nicht mehr im aktuellen deutschen Band behandelt wird.
> 
> Außerdem ist es doch doof, alles schon im vornherein zu wissen, oder?
> 
> ...



Jaa, baer ich liebe One Piece xD 
Und einmal was erfahren, will man alles andere auch wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TheGui:



Spoiler



Hä? Wer gegen wen? Strohhutbande vs. Wesltregierung vs. Samurai vs. Rest der Welt? Weltkrieg? >_<


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Ace wird gefangen genommen, Ace soll hingerichtet werden, Er wird bewacht von 100 000 Marines + Garp + 3 Admiräle + Samurai! + Sengoku + Armee aus Robo Kumas! Ihn zu befreien kommen Whitebeart! + hunderte Piraten aus der neuen Welt (alle kopfgeld weit über 100Mio) + Ruffy (ohne crew) + Revoluzer Ivankov (transe) + 2 Ex samurai (Jinbei + Crok!, ja Crok is auch dabei) + + + RIEßEN schlacht.... und am ende sterben Whitebeart und Ace!





Lekraan schrieb:


> Jaa, baer ich liebe One Piece xD
> Und einmal was erfahren, will man alles andere auch wissen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kizna (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jaa, baer ich liebe One Piece xD
> Und einmal was erfahren, will man alles andere auch wissen
> 
> 
> ...




Dicker Op Spoiler



Spoiler



Ja Ruffys Bruder Ace, der auch in Wahrheitd er Sohn von Gol D. Roger ist, wird festgenommen durch Blackbeard. Daraufhin zieht Ruffy los um ihn zu befreien. Am Ende kämpfen die Whitebeard Band und viele Piraten mit 300Millionen + auf ihren Kopf, Boa (eine der Sieben Samurai die sich in Ruffy verliebt hat), der Fischmensch Samurai (auch einer der sieben aber ka mehr wie der hieß) und Sir Crocodiel gegen die Weltregierung, die Marine und die verbliebenen 4 Samurai. Hinzu kommt noch, dass ein teil der Revolutionsarmee, die von Ruffys Vater geleitet wird sich auf Ruffys Seite schlägt und auch mitkämpft. Glaub mir, Oda hat sich in den letzten 30 Kapiteln selber übertroffen.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ace wird gefangen genommen, Ace soll hingerichtet werden, Er wird bewacht von 100 000 Marines + Garp + 3 Admiräle + Samurai! + Sengoku + Armee aus Robo Kumas! Ihn zu befreien kommen Whitebeart! + hunderte Piraten aus der neuen Welt (alle kopfgeld weit über 100Mio) + Ruffy (ohne crew) + Revoluzer Ivankov (transe) + 2 Ex samurai (Jinbei + Crok!, ja Crok is auch dabei) + + + RIEßEN schlacht.... und am ende sterben Whitebeart und Ace!



G0il O_O

Welche Staffel ist das?
Und bis das in deutschland verfilmt wird .. naja, dann werd ich mir wohl den manga kaufen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> G0il O_O
> 
> Welche Staffel ist das?
> Und bis das in deutschland verfilmt wird .. naja, dann werd ich mir wohl den manga kaufen müssen
> ...




Gar keine Staffel. Kapitel 573 und bis das überhaupt in Japan animiert wird dauert es noch ein Jahr, obwohl die da sehr nah am Manga sind. Bis es dann in Deutschland ist .... mit viel Glück in zwei Jahren.


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> G0il O_O
> 
> Welche Staffel ist das?
> Und bis das in deutschland verfilmt wird .. naja, dann werd ich mir wohl den manga kaufen müssen
> ...



der deutsche maga is auch noch nen stück hinterher... Wie weit is der eigentlich? den ganzen mimimiMäuschen hier scheint es noch weeeeeit entfernt von japan zu sein : /

PS: mich überrascht das Noxiel scheinbar weiter als der deutsche is.. wie kommt das O_o

PS: gute nacht und träumt von mir!


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Gar keine Staffel. Kapitel 573 und bis das überhaupt in Japan animiert wird dauert es noch ein Jahr, obwohl die da sehr nah am Manga sind. Bis es dann in Deutschland ist .... mit viel Glück in zwei Jahren.



Kaptiel ....

Wieviele Bücher sind das alles?

/offtopic: Bin weg, n8


----------



## Kizna (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kaptiel ....
> 
> Wieviele Bücher sind das alles?




Hmm wie war das? Denke fünf bis sechs Kapitel pro Band, macht also knapp 100 Bänder bisher. Wobei das relativ ist. Jede Woche kommt ein neues Kapitel im Weekly Jump raus. Gilt auch für Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, History Strongest ... die Liste lässt sich fortführen. Stell es dir einfach wie ein verdammt dickes Micky Maus Heft vor. Das Ganze wird dann irgendwann zusammengefasst, gebundenen und als Band verkauft.

Ahja hier ein Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


falls du dem Engisch mächtig bist, dann schicke ich dir den Link zu einer der bekanntesten Seiten wo man das Ganze online lesen kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> der deutsche maga is auch noch nen stück hinterher... Wie weit is der eigentlich? den ganzen mimimiMäuschen hier scheint es noch weeeeeit entfernt von japan zu sein : /
> 
> PS: mich überrascht das Noxiel scheinbar weiter als der deutsche is.. wie kommt das O_o
> 
> PS: gute nacht und träumt von mir!




öhm ich glaub im deutschen manga sind se jettz auf dem shabody archipel und haben grad kamy befreit :/ glaub ich also da fehlt noch n haufen bis zu diesem extrem goilen event!!!!!!!!111!1

btw: stimmt nox warum bist du schon so weit?
gibs zu du konntest nicht mehr wiederstehn und ziehst dir das zeug jetzt auch im inet rein :3


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> der deutsche maga is auch noch nen stück hinterher... Wie weit is der eigentlich? den ganzen mimimiMäuschen hier scheint es noch weeeeeit entfernt von japan zu sein : /
> 
> PS: mich überrascht das Noxiel scheinbar weiter als der deutsche is.. wie kommt das O_o



Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich exakt soweit wie der dt. Manga. (Der ist im übrigen schon auf Amazon Lily und endet an der Stelle, an der Boa Ruffy verspricht ihn mit dem Schiff nach Impel Down zu bringen) Schnippsel die ich darüberhinaus weiß, habe ich Euch zu verdanken


.

.

.

und meinem Unvermögen generell alle OP Spoiler zu missachten. -_-'


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

k dann fehlt mir schon wieder n manga -.-

muss ich kaufen gehn


----------



## TheGui (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> und meinem Unvermögen generell alle OP Spoiler zu missachten. -_-'


ach was, wen man nur schnipsel kennt is das doch umso geiler, dan weis man worauf man sich freuen kann.. aber es gibt trotzdem noch mengen an überraschungen!


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (9. Februar 2010)

kennt jemand von euch Ranma  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch Ranma



Ja... und vor allem die frage... was pasiert wen er in frauengestallt schwanger wird?


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch Ranma
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uh jeah! Einer meiner Lieblingsanimes


"wieder mal weiss ich nicht was ich tu -" *Intro nach sing*
kenn es auswendig, das 2te auch^^


----------



## TheGui (9. Februar 2010)

EPIIIIIIIIIIC

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QleyNcziqc0[/Youtube]


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch Ranma



Klar, ist doch der Junge der wenn er nass wird, sich in eine Frau verwandelt, bzw. von einer Frau in einen Mann >.<
Hab ich damals sehr gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Klar, ist doch der Junge der wenn er nass wird, sich in eine Frau verwandelt, bzw. von einer Frau in einen Mann >.<
> Hab ich damals sehr gemocht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neee, warmes Wasser Mädel, kaltes Junge.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neee, warmes Wasser Mädel, kaltes Junge.



nooob! 
genau umgekehrt...pah!


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich grade ob die Marine weiss wo das One Piece ist :<


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

JEDER aber auch absolut JEDER weiß wo das One Piece ist auf Unicorn der letzten Insel der Grand Line :/


----------



## TheGui (9. Februar 2010)

blos was ist das one piece ???????


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

also auf keinen fall wertsachen :/


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Also ich dachte mir so, dass das one piece die mannschaft sei ... also bis zu der insel muss man als mannschaft ja einiges zusammen überstehen etc.. ... 
Das ist so meine Vorstellung ... und paar Mrd. Berry bestimmt auch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2010)

Ich les grad Brave10.

gefällt mir echt


Liest hier eignetlich wer die Zelda Mangas? oder King of Hell?

wartet noch jemand das Priest endlich weiter geht


ich denke auch, dass das One Piece nicht wirklich Gold ist sondern was anderes

Ich frage mich gerade ob Dragon Ace retten würde falls es White Beard nicht schaffen würde oder sagt er das es Ace Leben ist und er selbst dafür zuständig ist. (und jetzt keiner mit Spoiler antworten, dass ist für Vermutungen für Leute die den deutschen Manga lesen)


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

Oda hat selbst gesagt das One Piece ist was materielles und nicht sowas wie "Freundschaft"... ich könnt mir sehr gut denken was es ist :>


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

vergoldete Höschen für Nami und nico und dazu das passende durchsichtige oberteil ach ja das wär schön :>


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Was ich mich allerdings frage, warum ist die Marine nicht schon längst hingesegelt. Mit ihren Spezialschiffen durch den Calm Belt und schwupps, das One Piece eingesackt. Die Ära der Piraten ist sofort zu Ende und Senghok kann ich Vorruhestand. 

Und was die Vier Kaiser angeht, die werden ja nicht 24/7 um Unicorn rumsegeln, gell?


----------



## Kargaro (9. Februar 2010)

Ich konnte nicht mehr widerstehen, ich hab heute den Naruto Manga gelesen (bis zum aktuellem Stand)



Spoiler



Glaubt ihr dass Sakura Sai wirklich etwas antun wird? Ich schätze mal, dass Kakashi noch rechtzeitig eingreifen kann.


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings frage, warum ist die Marine nicht schon längst hingesegelt. Mit ihren Spezialschiffen durch den Calm Belt und schwupps, das One Piece eingesackt. Die Ära der Piraten ist sofort zu Ende und Senghok kann ich Vorruhestand.
> 
> Und was die Vier Kaiser angeht, die werden ja nicht 24/7 um Unicorn rumsegeln, gell?



Na ja die 4 Kaiser mögen sich untereinander nicht wirklich... und ich glaube es ist irgendwas auf Unicorn das die Marine hindert daran zu kommen, deshalb bewachsen sie einfach die grand line schwer mit allem was sie haben.... :/


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Ist die Marine in der Neuen Welt denn auch so schwer vertreten? Ich meine, wir haben doch schon alles kennen gelernt, was in dem Verein Rang und Namen hat. Im Moment prügelt sich ja die komplette Marine mit einem Kaiser und seinen Verbündeten. Der Rest der Grand Line dürfte im Moment recht leer von den Gerechtigkeitshütern sein.


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist die Marine in der Neuen Welt denn auch so schwer vertreten? Ich meine, wir haben doch schon alles kennen gelernt, was in dem Verein Rang und Namen hat. Im Moment prügelt sich ja die komplette Marine mit einem Kaiser und seinen Verbündeten. Der Rest der Grand Line dürfte im Moment recht leer von den Gerechtigkeitshütern sein.



Na ja das ganze in Marineford dauerte höchstens 3 Tage, dazu kommen noch all die vizeadmirale überall in der Welt, normalerweise wird auch ein Marinesoldat mit dem Rang "Käptn" mit einem Pirat fertig, gibt halt so an die 100 wirklich starke Piraten, Rest ist Kinderkacke


----------



## TheGui (9. Februar 2010)

OP spoiler.... wer das klickt is selber schuld!



Spoiler



http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/040/b/2/_SPOILER__OP_574_Demotivator_by_Bouzu_Hiso.jpg


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

ihr dürft sowas einfach nicht logisch hinterfragen 

mal abgesehen davon super dann hat die marine das one piece dann greifen halt einfach alle piraten das marinehauptquartier an >.<


----------



## Slush (10. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht mehr widerstehen, ich hab heute den Naruto Manga gelesen (bis zum aktuellem Stand)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm ich bin für nen extra Naruto Thread, denn hier wirst du ewig auf ne antwort warten zudem ist hier alles gemischt :x 
Go Nox need extra Anime/Manga forenabteil untergliedert in One Piece/Naruto(Shippuuden) und und und  

@Kargaro kann dir deine Frage leider nicht beantworten da ich manga mäßig noch hinterher hänge und nur bei Anime aufm neusten/aktuellen Stand bin.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (10. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß genau was das One Piece ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckst du?! (keine Angst es ist kein Spoiler)


----------



## Slush (10. Februar 2010)

xD pwnd ... ja so ungefähr stell ich mir das auch vor ... °_°


----------



## Kizna (10. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP spoiler.... wer das klickt is selber schuld!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja Spoiler vom sagen wir Donnerstag bzw. Freitag dieser Woche.



Spoiler



Allerdings will ich gar nicht wissen was dann auf der Insel abgeht. Ruffy fängt grade erst an sein Haki freizusetzen und kann es noch nicht kontrolieren. Jetzt stelle man sich nur vor was passiert wenn er seine ganzen Emotionen rauslässt, also von der Insel dürfte auf jeden Fall nicht mehr viel übrig bleiben.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nur wenige OP folgen bei nem freund gesehn wie heisst der coole Kellner (Koch?) der so auf frauen...reagiert und nie jemanden verhungern/dursten laesst, nicht mal so einenen Oberboesemotz?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP spoiler.... wer das klickt is selber schuld!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woah, jetzt wird es abgehen.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur wenige OP folgen bei nem freund gesehn wie heisst der coole Kellner (Koch?) der so auf frauen...reagiert und nie jemanden verhungern/dursten laesst, nicht mal so einenen Oberboesemotz?



Das ist Sanji.


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Woah, jetzt wird es abgehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist Sanji.


O M G Ruffys Gesicht..... o.O jetzt rastet er vollkommen aus, Ende Gelände, Schicht im Schacht und Game Over o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> O M G Ruffys Gesicht..... o.O jetzt rastet er vollkommen aus, Ende Gelände, Schicht im Schacht und Game Over o.O



DEr zerlegt ALLES ABER AUCH KOMPLETT ALLES 

massakeraction hoch 3 ds wird ein gemetzel biblischen ausmaßes 

da werden selbst alle diktatoren dieser welt neidisch werden Oo


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> DEr zerlegt ALLES ABER AUCH KOMPLETT ALLES
> 
> massakeraction hoch 3 ds wird ein gemetzel biblischen ausmaßes
> 
> da werden selbst alle diktatoren dieser welt neidisch werden Oo



ich freu mich jetzt schon auf morgen *sabber*


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Wie findet ihr Code Geass? kennt überhaupt jemand den Anime? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Februar 2010)

OMG das neue OP chapter is heute raus O-o OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

ich kann garnicht in worte fassen wie epic und genial es ist... eine so gravierende Änderug in der politik einer geschichte... und dan noch in verbindung mit einer HAUPTFIGUR!

Ich könt platzen vor erregung!

ich hoffe Ruffy wird daran wachsen!


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OMG das neue OP chapter is heute raus O-o OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ich kann garnicht in worte fassen wie epic und genial es ist... eine so gravierende Änderug in der politik einer geschichte... und dan noch in verbindung mit einer HAUPTFIGUR!
> 
> ...


`WTF WO WOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW

ne mal im ernst

ists auf der bösen evil seite die hier nicht gern gesehen wird? $

Holy Shit o.O

Ich muss gleich weinen ;(

erstmal Spoiler


Spoiler



ich habs doch gesagt er stirbt! aber immerhin dadan ist wieder vorgekommen! Und dann diese Ansprache... oida Garp rastet ja auch aus.... wenn ich admiral magmatunte da wäre würd ich jetzt die beine in die hand nehmen... denn jetzt rastet ruffy vollkommen aus, der schlägt einfach alles kurz und klein o.O


----------



## TheGui (10. Februar 2010)

OP spekulation.



Spoiler



Ich bin gespannt ob Oda weiter geht und Ruffy seinen ersten Gegner töten wird! obwohl, ne. ich glaub Garp befreit ruffy vor dieser Bürde und tötet selber Admiral Magmatunte (epic bezeichnung) und wird anschließend selber getötet... bzw sengoku wird ihn töten müssen!


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP spekulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich denk mal Ruffy wird die Magamtunte beinahe verprügeln, dann kommt garp und sagt was wie "Ruffy das ist nicht dein zeitalter, geh!" und dann kommt whitebeard und n satz wie "Fast wie in alten Zeiten was" und dann wird die magmatunte entmagmat! Und zwar rektal! :/


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

alter ich will das wieder folgen hochgeladen werden auf der seite die nicht genannt werden darfa ber jeder kennt und gerne nutzt :/


----------



## TheGui (10. Februar 2010)

omg, noxiel wird uns sowas von bannen, anal nehmen und danach ohne frühstück alleine lassen... den er is sicher schlau genug zu erkennen welches erreignis uns so aus der fassung bringt xD


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> omg, noxiel wird uns sowas von bannen, anal nehmen und danach ohne frühstück alleine lassen... den er is sicher schlau genug zu erkennen welches erreignis uns so aus der fassung bringt xD



das senghoks teufelsfrucht daraus besteht das er sich in nen affen verwandelt und mit nem tütü dreirad fährt?

stimmt

das hat mich echt schokiert :<

@lod, kennst die seite oder soll ich dir ne pm schicken


----------



## TheGui (10. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das senghoks teufelsfrucht daraus besteht das er sich in nen affen verwandelt und mit nem tütü dreirad fährt?
> 
> stimmt
> 
> das hat mich echt schokiert :<


wat? wovon laberst du?

ich meine natürlich das Ruffy endlich entjungfert wurde!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @lod, kennst die seite oder soll ich dir ne pm schicken



seite welche seite??


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> seite welche seite??



die titt..... BACK TO TOPIC!


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse Euch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich will's garnicht hören und die Spoiler lese ich mir auch nicht durch. Euch soll beim Scheißen der Blitz erschlagen, verdammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

Mein Beileid, Nox. Jetzt wo du schon soviel weißt, kannst du auch gleich anfangen den Manga zu lesen, dann können dir diese bösen, bösen Jungs nichts mehr spoilern!


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

Ich /report noxiel jetzt wegen beleidigung und morddrohung ;(

im ernst mal

wo hast die katzenbilder her :<


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (10. Februar 2010)

Leute kann mir jemand mal sagen wo ich den text von Piraten lied von brook finde kann.
ich finde den einfach nicht....


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2010)

Ich lese bereits den Manga, weigere mich aber mehr als den deutschen zu lesen. Immer dieses Warten bis das nächste Chapter im Internet rauskommt, ist mir zu doof, lieber gedulde ich mich bis ein kompletter Band fertig ist und habe dann 20-30min zu lesen.






Thoor schrieb:


> im ernst mal
> 
> wo hast die katzenbilder her :<




Das sind keine Katzen, das sind Onion Heads


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Leute kann mir jemand mal sagen wo ich den text von Piraten lied von brook finde kann.
> ich finde den einfach nicht....



Du meinst Binks Sake?



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich lese bereits den Manga, weigere mich aber mehr als den deutschen zu lesen. Immer dieses Warten bis das nächste Chapter im Internet rauskommt, ist mir zu doof, lieber gedulde ich mich bis ein kompletter Band fertig ist und habe dann 20-30min zu lesen.


Ok, das macht Sinn... aber das bedeutet doch im Endeffekt mehr warten, oder?


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (10. Februar 2010)

ja aber den text auf deutsch ^^

das lied ist nämlich cool ..


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> ja aber den text auf deutsch ^^


Google ist ein wertvoller Verbündeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (10. Februar 2010)

äh geht das nicht am anfang irgend wie so capten binks will einen rum und immer so weiter ..

da heißt es Ich mache mich auf, Binks' seinen Alkohol zu bringen ^^


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> äh geht das nicht am anfang irgend wie so capten binks will einen rum und immer so weiter ..
> 
> da heißt es Ich mache mich auf, Binks' seinen Alkohol zu bringen ^^



Du kannst dich drauf verlassen, dass OPwiki keine falschen Angaben macht... das ist aus dem deutschem Manga übernommen, im Anime war der Anfang vielleicht ein klein wenig anders, das habe ich nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung

Wenn sonst noch Fragen bestehen, schreib mir ne PN - das Forum ist kein Chat


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

Der Text auf OP Wiki stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sama, du mit dem naruto avatar (wie heisst du eigentlich ) liest du auch online mangas oder bist du ein braves mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Februar 2010)

Das OP Spoilerbild verstört mich heftig


Ist das ein Anime? Wenn ja welcher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

ich liebe dieses video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqsVgdPuo4


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2010)

@ LiangZhou 

Bild geht nicht


----------



## Kizna (10. Februar 2010)

Neusten Kapitel von OP, Bleach, Naruto und co. sind drausen ... erstmal nichts sagen, der Schock sitzt zu tief.


----------



## Slush (11. Februar 2010)

Morgen kommt wieder ne spannende|aktuelle|Filler Naruto Shippuuden Folge aus Asien mit Deutschem Untertitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wer den Link zu Seite will pn an mich. 



Spoiler



Sasuke Uchiha ist der Gründer und Anführer von Team Taka. Er kümmert sich um die Ordnung im Team und spricht des öfteren mal ein Machtwort, wenn es Streit gibt. Nachdem er herausgefunden hat, dass Konoha Schuld am Uchiha-Massaker ist, hat er von nun an das Ziel, Konoha zu vernichten bzw. Danz&#333; und die zwei Ältesten zu töten. Insgeheime plant er aber jeden in Konoha umzubringen. Mittlerweile hat er diesen Plan geändert und hat vor zum Treffen der fünf Kage zu gehen und den Hokage zu töten. Quelle: narutopedia.eu || Also ich finde das klingt spannend. Aber wird wohl noch etwas dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zäm1 (11. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



ACE IST DOWN! und kommt nie wider!

Ich heul gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wiso wurde er vom magma Admiral gekillt?


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2010)

*zusammen schieb*

Dafür brauchts weder Doppelposts noch einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Kargaro (11. Februar 2010)

Zäm schrieb:


> -



OMG mach das *sofort* in einen Spoiler für die Leute, die den Manga nicht lesen!


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2010)

ge-spoilert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @ LiangZhou
> 
> Bild geht nicht





*grummelt irgendwas von scheiss 4walled Links*

Jetzt find ich das Bild nicht mehr T_T Naja darauf war eine brünnette Dame zu sehen mit einem...uhm...Barett Kaliber 50 ähnlichem Gewehr.


&#8364;: Habs gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (11. Februar 2010)

One Piece Spoiler


Spoiler



Das letzte Bild von Ruffy erinnert mich stark an Chopper, wenn er 3 Rumble Balls schluckt. Ich denke mal mit Ruffy passiert das gleiche. Er verliert das Bewusstsein, wird extrem stark und verprügelt jeden der ihm in den Weg kommt.
Ich frage mich, was eigentlich die Roger-Piratenbande die ganze Zeit gemacht hat. Ace ist immerhin der Sohn des Kapitäns und das einzige, was noch von ihm und seiner Blutlinie übrig ist.


----------



## Kargaro (11. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> €: Habs gefunden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild geht immernoch nicht.



Medmius schrieb:


> One Piece Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Bin ich der einzige, der glaubt, dass Ruffy nicht enrage geht sondern in Ohnmacht fällt?


----------



## Kizna (11. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Das Bild geht immernoch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Op Spoiler



Spoiler



Wahrscheinlich ja. Bisher hat doch alles bei Oda einen Grund gehabt und es wird nicht ohne Grund sein, dass Ruffy genau jetzt plötzlich sein Haki einsetzen kann wenn seine Gefühle den höhepunkt erreichen. Naja und etwas härteres als den Tod seines Bruder erleben zu müssen wird es für Ruffy wohl kaum geben


----------



## Rexo (11. Februar 2010)

_Gerade wieder n bissel gesurft

na wer erkennt die Stimme von Tararan _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7Tnj9wwyXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Das Bild geht immernoch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Boah ey, wieso wird das denn nicht angezeigt? -.- Bei mir wurde es nach dem posten angezeigt, jetzt nicht mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (11. Februar 2010)

sieht nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2010)

Ob das von nem Anime ist weiß ich nicht sicher, ähnelt aber sehr Gunslinger Girl.


----------



## TheGui (11. Februar 2010)

oh je da spielt wer Aion ^^

aber cooles bildchen!


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> oh je da spielt wer Aion ^^
> 
> aber cooles bildchen!




Aion > All



Schade, der Anime hätte mich echt interessiert


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2010)

OP:


Spoiler



Enrage ist recht wahrscheinlich. Admiral Magmatunte kriegt auf die Fresse, aber übelst :>



Naruto:


Spoiler



Sakura ist ja mal ein impulsives Miststück o.0
"Naruto ich liebe dich"
"Nein, tust du nicht"
"SASUKEEEEE ICH VERLASS KONOHA MIT DIR!"



Bleach:


Spoiler



Ist das neuer Rekord an Kapitelkürze? o.0 War aber klar dass die alle umgehauen werden. Wo bliebe sonst die Heldenaktion für Ichigo?



Kennt hier eigentlich jemand den Manga Liar Game? Neulich entdeckt und für genial empfunden. Zu finden auf der bösen Seite.


----------



## Kargaro (11. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OP:


Spoiler



Na, ich kann nur hoffen, dass Admiral Magmatunte auf die Fresse kriegt.. ich befürchte aber eher, dass er zum Kriegshelden wird und durch kommt...


Naruto:


Spoiler



Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast: Dass sie Naruto liebt, war nur gelogen... sie wollte ihn von dem Versprechen (dass Naruto Sasuke zurückholen "muss") erlösen damit


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



Ey Sakura ist ja wirklich süss aber langsam gehts mir übelst aufn Sack
"Sasuke I LOOOOVEEE YOU"
"Naruto bring Sasuke zurück"
"NARUTO I LOOOOVE YOU"
"Ne tuste nicht du pute"
"SASUKE ICH VERLASSE KONOHA ZOMFG OLOl!"

doofe zicke -.-



Was Gol D. Roger getan hat? Ich sags dir mal :> Evtl war die Famillie "D." die Herrscher des Königreichs das damals von der WR zerstört wurde, ich vermute mal die WR hat damals schlimmste Verbrechen begannen und die Famillie "D." hatte Pluton Einsatzbereit, doch irgendwas ging wohl schief und so gewann die WR und das Pluton wurde über der ganzen Welt verteilt, ich denk mir mal das das OP die wahre Geschichte beinhaltet und was dabei steht wie "Ich wusste nur einer mit einem "D." im Namen kann es schaffen, ich hatte nicht die Kraft, zerstör du die WR zomfg!" Möglicherweise weiss Dragon auch schon lange was das One Piece ist und will daher die WR stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aion > All



ich habs als es rausgekomen is gespielt.. und finde es is abartig langeilig und inhaltslos.


----------



## Kizna (11. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich habs als es rausgekomen is gespielt.. und finde es is abartig langeilig und inhaltslos.




Absolut falsches Forum für die Diskussion. Wenn du von Aion Fanboys, mich eingeschlossen, totgeflamed werden willst, dann bitte im Aion Teil, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OP&Naruto



Spoiler



Ich denke nicht, dass Sakura wirklich zu Sasuke will. Viel echer wird sie versuchen ihn umzubringen.

Ruffy wird alles umhauen was nicht bei drei im Meer ist, hach was freue ich mich schon auf nächste Woche.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade wieder n bissel gesurft
> 
> na wer erkennt die Stimme von Tararan _
> 
> ...




Ist das nicht die Stimme des Kochs aus dem Zug zu Enies Lobbie. 


Boah schon wieder Fillerfolge im One Piece Anime. Echt schlimm.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Stimme des Kochs aus dem Zug zu Enies Lobbie.
> 
> 
> Boah schon wieder Fillerfolge im One Piece Anime. Echt schlimm.


Die Erzählerstimme is von Xandir und der eine komische Typ spricht wie Woilknäuel Sockenbart aus Drawn Together.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt, und es kann sich ruhig an folgendes Zitat gehalten werden (selbstredend ohne die Flamerei, die wird natürlich geahndet)



Kizna schrieb:


> Absolut falsches Forum für die Diskussion. Wenn du von Aion Fanboys, mich eingeschlossen, totgeflamed werden willst, dann bitte im Aion Teil, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich finde diese älteren Animes toll, also das ganz alte Pokmon und Digimon und die erste Staffel von Dragonball.
Sonst finde ich Elfen Lied geil.
Ein kumpel will mich zu higurashi na naku koro no oder sowas bekehren, aber den anime finede ich ätzend, die story is viel zu kompliziert am anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2010)

Nanojason92 schrieb:


> Ein kumpel will mich zu higurashi na naku koro no oder sowas bekehren, aber den anime finede ich ätzend, die story is viel zu kompliziert am anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Wird später nicht besser. Außerdem muß einem dieses "süße-Mädchen-schlachten-wie-die-Metzger" Genre gefallen. Ich kann mit der ganzen Serie nichts anfangen. Auch Pokemon fand ich immer zu brav. Da hat mir Digimon schon mehr gefallen, da war mehr Äcktschen drin.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Desto öfter ich meinen Desktop sehe des mehr überkommt mich ds BEdürfnis zu fragen ob jemand dieses Bild in irgendeiner Weise erkennt ;D




OP Spoiler


Spoiler



Uh, das ist hart und zwar im mehrfachen Sinne. Ich denke Ruffy geht entweder enrage oder er fällt um und verliert seinen Lebenswillen, ändert seine Einstellung usw. Aufjedenfall erwartet uns ein spannendes Chapter! Und außerdem zeigt Oda einen hohen Gewaltgrad seit dem Sabaody Archipel...nicht das ich es nicht mag, ist mir nur aufgefallen


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte das hätten wir schon geklärt. Es kennt wohl niemand die Serie, wenn es denn überhaupt eine ist.


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

One Piece war noch nie ein Kinderbuch, da spritzt gerne mal Blut, Leute mit amputierten Beinen und armen kommen vor etc etc etc. Ist nicht wirklich "Schlachter" Manga aber für 12 jährige ists nix.... 
Spoiler


Spoiler



Zumal bei Ace am Ende zu sehen ist wien ganzer Teil vom Oberkörper fehlt...



auf wikipedia steht das OP die nummer 7 der japanischen manga charts ist, kann mir irgendwer mal die anderen zeigen? :<


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2010)

1.  Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin Band 19 Solomon Arc (Part II)
2.  Koibana! Koiseyo Hanabi Band 7
3.  Toradora! Band 3
4.  Iry&#363; - Team Medical Dragon Band 22
5.  Tenjo Tenge Band 21
6.  Kimi ni Todoke Band 10
7.  Mah&#333; Senki Lyrical Nanoha Force Band 1
8.  Giant Killing Band 13
9.  Vagabond Band 32
10. Moteki Band 3
11. Deadman Wonderland Band 7
12. Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid Band 1
13. Tony Takezaki Presents Gundam Manga III
14. Seiho High School Men's!!! Band 7
15. Channel wa Sono Mama! Band 2
16. Fairy Tail Band 19
17. Sweet Mission Band 10
18. Tentai Senshi Sunred Band 10
19. The Story of Saiunkoku Band 5
20. Naruto Band 49



(Stand: 25.01. &#8211; 31.01.2010)

Quelle: Tohan


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1. Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin Band 19 Solomon Arc (Part II)
> 2. Koibana! Koiseyo Hanabi Band 7
> 3. Toradora! Band 3
> 4. Iry&#363; - Team Medical Dragon Band 22
> ...




OP ist nichtmal dabei? lolz....Gundam an erster Stelle, war ja klar^^ aber das Tenjo Tenge so beliebt ist wusste ich nicht



HunterxHunter Spoiler



Spoiler



Uh, da fliegt das Bein! Was denkt ihr, schaffen sie den König überhaupt noch?


----------



## Kizna (11. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> HunterxHunter Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HunterxHunter



Spoiler



Nein ich glaube nicht, dass sie ihn schaffen werden. Obwohl Gorn und Kill in den letzten Bänden natürlich gigantische Fortschritte gemacht haben, so kommen sie dennoch noch nicht an den König ran. Das ist allerdings nichtmal die interessanteste Frage. Da wäre noch, was ist mit der Nachgeburt der Königin passiert? Wie wird der Kampf zwischen Gon und Pitou ausgehen? ... Auserdem wären da noch die Spinnenleute. Ich bin heilfroh, dass es endlich weitergeht, nur öffnen sich immer neue Stränge.


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2010)

Ach ja, Cowboy Bebop bleibt einfach einer der besten Animes aller Zeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (12. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gerade mit meinem Hellsing-Rewatch fertig geworden und da hat sich mir eine Frage aufgeworfen:  Was hat das Ende zu bedeuten?  "lady integra... ihre entscheidung.. ihr befehl"   WAS für eine entscheidung? was für ein befehl? Was hat Alucard denn mit ihr vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (12. Februar 2010)

so mal ne kurze Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der anime aus dem Video True Tears oder eine der beiden EF Serien? Habe die noch hier liegen, bin jedoch leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die zu gucken :/
Oder ist das ne komplett andere Serie?

Btw Ellegarden ist eine wirklich gute japanisch rockband kann ich nur emphelen, die meistenn glauben im ersten Moment gar net, dass das japaner sind Oo




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bicIlMl9YOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach ja, Cowboy Bebop bleibt einfach einer der besten Animes aller Zeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




QFT!!!


und @Kargaro: hm ich glaub ich muss mir mal wieder hellsing reinziehn :O


----------



## Zäm1 (12. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Noxiel weis, Ace wurde getötet!


----------



## Kizna (12. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit meinem Hellsing-Rewatch fertig geworden und da hat sich mir eine Frage aufgeworfen:  Was hat das Ende zu bedeuten?  "lady integra... ihre entscheidung.. ihr befehl"   WAS für eine entscheidung? was für ein befehl? Was hat Alucard denn mit ihr vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist das der Hellsing Strang mit den Narzi Vampieren oder doch der mit dem seltsamen Monster am Ende? Denke allerdings du meinst das Zweite. Schon verdammt lange her, dass ich mir das angeschauen habe. Würde dir allerdings wirklich Hellsing unlimated ans Herz legen, denn die Folgen sind wirklich genial.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2010)

wie alle meine momentanen animes wirr sind im moment oder einfach nur irgendwie hää?

achtung one piece und bleach spoiler .. + fairy tail spoiler






Spoiler



ace stirbt .. so schnell? gegen so nen dahergelaufenen magmatyp? ... orly? .. gegen blackbeard hatte er ne habe insel in die luft gejagt ... ich mein LOOOL .. dabei mochte ich den pyroman :/

vlt kann ihn ja die mirracle worker tussi retten :O bei ruffy gings ja auch




und bei  bleach .. aizen der lol wtf .. stirbt zuerst und dann finden sie raus das es hinamory ist (wobei ich die nie mochte) .. und dann killt er aber auch toshiro :< *cry* .. irgendwie wirr




fairy tail .. die ganze gilde wird aufgesogen von nem geisteskranken typ in nem paralel universum .. und natsu kann kein feuer mehr brauchen aber luci ist auf einmal ne killerbestie *scary lucy... very scary lucy * *STOP THIS -scray STUF!*




irgendwie hmm joa ok .. lol .. und von hitman reborn will ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## aisteh (12. Februar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> [...]Würde dir allerdings wirklich Hellsing unlimated ans Herz legen, denn die Folgen sind wirklich genial.



Korrekt. 


Zu dem Video: Cooles Lied, der Anime ist aber weder Ef noch True Tears sondern By&#333;soku 5 Centimeter. Seeehr guter Film, die Zeichnungen sind absolut genial. Wenn ich zwischen Ef und True Tears wählen müsste, dann würde ich als erstes Ef gucken. Memories hab ich durch, an Melodies sitz ich gerade. Sehr interessante Dialoge, dadurch das es von SHAFT animiert ist ab und an auch sehr surreal, andereseits aber auch einfach nur geil animiert.  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byōsoku_5_Centimeter


----------



## Rexo (12. Februar 2010)

_Wiso sind Ova´s eigentlich immer so abgedreht ??
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzczitnNfEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (12. Februar 2010)

hab hier n klasse AMV für euch^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvC3M-cscV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aisteh (12. Februar 2010)

Da mach ich doch direkt mal mit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATIW25oOD9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Könnte mMn schon fast als "richtiges" Musikvideo durchgehen.


----------



## Klunker (12. Februar 2010)

wow, da sist wirklich gut Oo

erstmal danke, noch anime zum gucken :3

so zum thema amv. doch mal ganz stark das von oben.

dann das schonmal von mir gepostete




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwDlV2s2StQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und zwar en bissel komsich aber dennoch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKI7BEArYV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

dann bin wohl ich dran





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emgr6O0ybEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 rockt derbe find ich^^

edit: noch eine aber jetzt von one Piece
 meine lieblings AMV




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Tjfj41rlPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kizna (12. Februar 2010)

Kk dann kommt mal meine lieblings AMV





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eU2i1W6VjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gegen den AMV sehen die meisten anderen aus wie von Kleinkindern produziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

das hier rockt auch noch derbe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1HPPLNmrCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die AMV muss ihc in nen spoiler packen
es geht um OP und das was uns alle so in aufregung versetzt hat zum teil zumindest



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKuAONrh5e4




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4va8Up6zN2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqFwI25aJQw&feature=related[/youtube]

!


----------



## TheGui (12. Februar 2010)

OP spekulation


Spoiler



hm... wo bleibt eigentlich Teach? Boah wurde angedroht das sie ihren stand verliert... aber er taucht nichtmal auf! sehr komisch... is der nach so kurzer zeit shcon raus aus der bande der Samurai? xD


----------



## Kizna (12. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP spekulation
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Spoiler



Er hat sich doch im Gefängnis mit dem anderen Gefängniswärter (dem ehmaligen der nun eingespert wurde) zusammengetan. Nebenbei hat er auch noch den Gifttypen angegriffen. Ich glaube Teach ist raus aus dem Club der Samurai, was effektiv nur noch vier Stück macht. Wobei Flamingo und Hawkeay eigentlich auch nur grade das tun was ihnen Spaß macht.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2010)

antwort auf theGui und kizna






Spoiler



flamingo hat sowiso einige seiner gefolgsleute getötet und hat eher böse absichten, hawkeye ist unter all denen vermutlich derjenige der noch am meisten zur wr steht .. 

Teach ist sowiso einer der nur etwas tut wenn er auch etwas bekommt

und boa hat ja auch nur mitgemacht wegen <3 luffy <3 <3 <3 




einzige was ich mich frage ist ob ace überlebt und was aus dem alten man wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tot isser ja noch nicht und ich denke wenn ace tot ist wird er und ruffy enrage gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gear 3 + gear 2 .. ne schnelle riesenfaust .. buuYa !








edit : at die amv's .. viele sind sehr geil gemacht aber die wenigsten haben gute lieder dazu .. mein lieblings amv ist ja immer noch bleach, die motherfucker die .. .. hach ja .. vermisse die anfänge davon .. noch mit seinem riesenschwert gegen renji am verlieren und von klein bujaka onehittet *fg*


----------



## Klunker (12. Februar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> antwort auf theGui und kizna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antwort auf den spoiler



Spoiler



Ace ist wohl ziemlich hinüber. vivre card ist futsch organe verbrannt und er sagte selber, das er stirbt. Ruffy vollgepump mit hormonen + geistiger schaden ist genauso so hinüber würde ich mal sagen, von dem erwarte ich eigentlich nichts mehr. denke, dass im nächsten chap sich marco rufffy schnapt und wegläuft und wb ordentlich radau macht.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



joa glaub ich auch irgendwie .. wobei ich 2 freaks die enrage gehen .. echt gerne ankuken würd xD




aber komisch .. ist das erste mal in der in nem manga wer abdankt den ich mochte .. also so richtig und nicht nur .. arg ich sterb .. jetzt. bald.. irgendwann.. oh der heilt mich JEAH XD (ok bis auf grimmjow ... blue kitty gogo^^)

mal schauen ... bisher haben es alle guten irgendwie überlebt .. sogar zorro hat ruffys schmerzen alle überlebt obwohl da mehr blut war als in nem krankenhaus xD


----------



## dragon1 (12. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ddgRm3HJjY


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Schau dir das letzte Bild im neuen Kapitel an, Ace fehlen 2/3 des Oberkörpers, ders futsch... und glaub mir Ruffy wird die Magmatunte sowas von weghauen... da kann auch Whitebeard nix mehr tun....


----------



## aisteh (12. Februar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> [...]edit : at die amv's .. viele sind sehr geil gemacht aber die wenigsten haben gute lieder dazu .. mein lieblings amv ist ja immer noch bleach, die motherfucker die .. .. hach ja .. vermisse die anfänge davon .. noch mit seinem riesenschwert gegen renji am verlieren und von klein bujaka onehittet *fg*



Geht. Bei AMVs finde ich die Kombiniation aus Bild + Musik + Effekten viel wichtiger als nur die Musik.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Februar 2010)

OP



Spoiler



Ace ist definitiv tot imho. Der ist kaputt, schau dir das Loch an! Teach hat die Shichibukai doch eh nur als Mittel genutzt, überhaupt sind sie jetzt ein Witz. Flamingo schert sich nen Dreck und greift nicht aktiv ins Geschehen der Strohhüte ein, Teach will nur Cheffe werden, Hancock will Ruffy kümmert sich auch um nichts, Bär ist eine Puppe der WR, Moria ist billig mittlerweile, nur Falkenauge hat was drauf imho.


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2010)

OP:



Spoiler



Weiss man eigentlich wer der vierte Kaiser ist? Ich würd mal sagn es ist jemand bekanntes.... :/


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2010)

nope @heavens

Bekannt sind bisher 3 der 4 Kaiser: Whitebeard, der rote Shanks und Kaido


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

Hey Minastirit, du weist nicht zufällig wann der Anime Black Rock Shooter rauskommt?

&#8364;: Oder sonst irgendwer...


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2010)

Black-Rock-Shooter kommt meines wissens nach im April 2010.


----------



## aisteh (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da is unter anderem Black Rock Shooter bei, dauert also nicht mehr lang.

Hab vorhin die sechste und siebte Folge von Ef - Melodies geschaut. Absolut krass. Die Bildsprache, Musik und die Sprecher dazu, unglaublich. So geflasht hat mich glaub ich nix mehr seit End Of Evangelion. Da kann Code Trainwreck, Death Note und der ganze andere Kram mal so was von gegen einpacken.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Februar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super Street Fighter 4! lolzneed!!!1eins


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

geplant war mal april aber kp obs dann auch rauskommt




freuen würds mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ikkitousen <333 halb nakte girls die sich verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was gibts schönneres

mayo neko overkill .. hmm klingt wie die story von nem hentai xD

street fighter wird sicher auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (13. Februar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geplant war mal april aber kp obs dann auch rauskommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ikkitousen ist langweilig. Da lese ich lieber Freezing. Da verhauen sich zwar auch halbnackte Mädchen, nur ist da sogar die Geschichte dazu spannend.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

hmm kenn ich gar nid .. mal kuken ob die hübsch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g*




hmm  hat noch nid so viele auf one manga und bisle viel haben se auch an xD aber wenns ne gute story hat fang ich mal an zu lesen
edit meint: ist echt spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider hab ich die 28 nu schon gelesen :/


----------



## TheGui (15. Februar 2010)

OP spolier


Spoiler



Oha, BB trit endlich auf die Bühne! und bringt mehr als nur 1 legendären gefangenen aus Impel Down mit! Spekulation: ich denke Ruffys Crew taucht jetz auch auf. Sonst is das ganze machtverhältnis zu sehr aus dem Gleichgewicht!


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP spolier
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


wo hast du denn das neue chapter gelesen >.>


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2010)

hm, irgendwie kommen mir Aizen, Tousen und Gin gar nicht so boese vor xD Ich mein die Soul Socity hat richtig viel dreck am stecken...  und das Arrancar boese sind ist auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wo hast du denn das neue chapter gelesen >.>





Spoiler



nirgens, aber die Spoiler berichten davon das der eine Kollege von magelan + 3 Legendäre Gefangene aus Lvl 6 die sich BB angeschlossen haben endlich auf die Bühne treten!


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Warum wird Nico Robin eigentlich von der Cp9 entführt? Ich hab das damals nciht so richtig verstanden ...
Und Lysop? Der wird ja vermöbelt, weil er das Geld nicht rausrücken wollte ... der wurde doch auch entführt ...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2010)

öh das ging wohl in en falschen thread :O


----------



## Kargaro (16. Februar 2010)

Welcher Anime ist der lustigste, den ihr kennt?   Ich würd sagen: School Rumble (vor allem die 1. Staffel!)


----------



## Kargaro (16. Februar 2010)

-doppelpost, bitte entfernen-


----------



## Manoroth (16. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Welcher Anime ist der lustigste, den ihr kennt? Ich würd sagen: School Rumble (vor allem die 1. Staffel!)



definitiv FLCL^^


----------



## Kargaro (16. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> definitiv FLCL^^


Und was heißt FLCL ausgeschrieben?  Ich glaub nicht, dass ich den kenne


----------



## Manoroth (16. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Und was heißt FLCL ausgeschrieben? Ich glaub nicht, dass ich den kenne



Fuli Culi

oder Furri Kurri auf deutsch^^

is in der ova sektion von AL zu finden^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. Februar 2010)

Ich würde da mal stark GTO behaupten.

Ich glaub ich hab noch nie bei einem Anime so gelacht wie bei ihm.^^




Obwohl wie erwähnt Azumanga auch seine sehr witzigen momente hat. xD


----------



## aisteh (16. Februar 2010)

Detroit Metal City, Kyouran Kazouku Nikki, wie schon gesagt Lucky Star, Baka to Test, Sora no Otoshimono, fallen mir jetzt so ad hoc ein.

Ef-melodies (Gilt bis Episode 10:



Spoiler



Yuuko ;_; War irgendwie klar, dass es darauf hinausläuft, aber die Art und Weise wie hat mir gar nicht gefallen. :E



Mal schauen, was die VN so kann.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2010)

der lustigste .. chin chan xD wobei ob das ein "anime" ist oder eher nen cartoon mit halbwegs anime stile .. nunja

lucky star war auch lustig

und harhumi (schreib die sicher wieder falsch ..) <3^^

sonst gto war auch ganz witzig




joa viel mehr lustige fallen mir nid ein .. kuk lieber alles was tötet,mordet oder sexy auschaut^^




@den typ von seite 314 der gefragt hat wiso nico robin entführt wurde




nico robin ist eine derjenigen die den p0rneglpyh lesen können (oder so in etwas heissen die steine) mit der man pluton (die stärkste waffe der welt) erschaffen kann..

darum hat sie ein sehr hohes kopfgeld und wurde gezwungen mit zu gehen sonst kommt der buster call (sone grosse pew pew attacke der marine) und da sie als kleines

mädel auf der insel war auf der das schonmal eingeschlagen hat wollte sie das nicht noch ein 2tes mal erleben wie eine ganze insel zerstört wird.

(ruffy isses aber egal und rettet sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




zur anderen frage

lysopp ist einfach ein schwacher typ und wenn der mit viel geld rumläuft ist doch klar das die gangsterbande von frankie ihm das geld klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwa so wie wenn du mit 10millionen in der tasche durch irgend welche hintergrassen in berlin laufen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (16. Februar 2010)

Oha. Kanns sein das du Haruhi, also Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu meinst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ohmahgah, wie sieht der ugly-Smiley hier bitte aus? :f


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2010)

jo wen sonst?

das sexy schulmädchen das die welt kaput machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3.. so eine will ich als freundin *fg*


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Februar 2010)

Wie findet ihr Erementar Gerard? Oder Black Cat?


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2010)

Hmm, lustige Animes. Also da fällt mir noch Golden Boy ein. Einfach zum tot lachen.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der lustigste .. chin chan xD wobei ob das ein "anime" ist oder eher nen cartoon mit halbwegs anime stile .. nunja
> 
> lucky star war auch lustig



Besonders Lucky Star is geil 
Noch abgestumpftere Themen kann man kaum wählen. Diese verpackt in komische Situationen und sowas:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9gvswd1I8qo
oder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeJP8cp_RS0&feature=related
Und das ganze ist perfekt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Love Hina hat auch n paar witzige Stellen ist aber eher ne romanze


----------



## aisteh (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass von dem Film schneller Subs als von Evangelion 2.0 auftauchen. :f

Comedy isses in der Tat nicht, dennoch ist zumindest ohne Ende Dialogwitz vorhanden.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zur anderen frage
> 
> lysopp ist einfach ein schwacher typ und wenn der mit viel geld rumläuft ist doch klar das die gangsterbande von frankie ihm das geld klauen
> 
> ...



Ich würd se alle fertig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

ololol ... eben One Piece gesehen ... 
Wer ist das? Der angeblich Sanji sein sollte - auf dem Steckbrief?


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2010)

Das ist der Anführer der Fliegenfisch-Raider, Mönsch!!! Soweit weiß man doch. Im Manga hat er übrigens einen ganz tollen Ostdeutschen Dialekt, wenn er sich aufregt. Wie haben sie das im Anime rübergebracht?


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ist der Anführer der Fliegenfisch-Raider, Mönsch!!! Soweit weiß man doch. Im Manga hat er übrigens einen ganz tollen Ostdeutschen Dialekt, wenn er sich aufregt. Wie haben sie das im Anime rübergebracht?



Total dunkle Stimme, furchteinflösend und laut!

Aber ... ist der Steckbrief jetzt auf den Kerl ausgerichtet, oder auf Sanji?

http://www.gadgetspirit.com/pic/Hot%20Dog%20Toyz/File%20Folder/One%20Piece%20Wanted/Sanji-1.jpg


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Total dunkle Stimme, furchteinflösend und laut!
> 
> Aber ... ist der Steckbrief jetzt auf den Kerl ausgerichtet, oder auf Sanji?
> 
> http://www.gadgetspi...ted/Sanji-1.jpg



Auf Sanji, Fire Attack hat das Foto aber verkackt


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Der meinte ja auch, dass Sanji ihn mit einem Schlag besiegt hätte ... äääähm, wer ist das bitte? Oo


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (17. Februar 2010)

Meinst du jetzt Fire-Attack oder den Kerl auf Sanjis Steckbrief??

Fire-Attack ist Käpt'n der Fotographieabteilung des Marinehauptquartiers und für die Fotos der Steckbriefe zuständig.
Seinen Namen hat er daher, dass er immer "Fire" schreit, wenn er ein Foto macht.

Von Sanji hatte er jedoch kein Foto, deswegen hat er ihn skizziert und das ist dabei rausgekommen.
Pech war nur, dass es einen Kerl (Duval) gibt, der genau so eine Visage hat und deswegen für Sanji gehalten wird
und seine lieben Probleme mit der Marine hat, obwohl er nur ein kleiner Gauner war.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

KamikazeKiwi schrieb:


> Von Sanji hatte er jedoch kein Foto, deswegen hat er ihn skizziert und das ist dabei rausgekommen.
> Pech war nur, dass es einen Kerl (Duval) gibt, der genau so eine Visage hat und deswegen für Sanji gehalten wird
> und seine lieben Probleme mit der Marine hat, obwohl er nur ein kleiner Gauner war.



Ja dieser Duval ... er sagte, Sanji hätte ihn mit einem Schlag beseitigt ... ich kann mich ganricht an so eine Szene erinnern ... :0


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2010)

Ich schau ja schon seit einer weile Bleach und bin mittlerweile bei Folge 200 angelangt.

Nun hab ich mich überreden lassen mal Naruto zu lesen und ich muss sagen das Naruto mir um längen besser gefällt. Die Charakterentwicklung ist einfach toll und die Kämpfe sind um einiges Dynamischer als bei Bleach. Auch sind bei Naruto die unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten breit gefächert wo bei Bleach nur die Schwerter und die "wahre" Formen sich unterscheiden.

Ich muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin und nun aktiv den Naruto Manga verfolgen werde.


----------



## TheGui (17. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja dieser Duval ... er sagte, Sanji hätte ihn mit einem Schlag beseitigt ... ich kann mich ganricht an so eine Szene erinnern ... :0



er hat ihn ins gesicht getreten, damit hat er nichtnur gewonnen sondern das gesicht von Duval auch "verbessert" so das er neme wie ne sanji karikatur ausschaut...

Sanji der beinharte Gesichtschirurg... bei Wanze hats ja auch geklapt ^^


----------



## Klunker (17. Februar 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich schau ja schon seit einer weile Bleach und bin mittlerweile bei Folge 200 angelangt.
> 
> Nun hab ich mich überreden lassen mal Naruto zu lesen und ich muss sagen das Naruto mir um längen besser gefällt. Die Charakterentwicklung ist einfach toll und die Kämpfe sind um einiges Dynamischer als bei Bleach. Auch sind bei Naruto die unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten breit gefächert wo bei Bleach nur die Schwerter und die "wahre" Formen sich unterscheiden.
> 
> Ich muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin und nun aktiv den Naruto Manga verfolgen werde.



Möp mitlweile ist naruto wirklich unlogisch geworden, jedenfalls laut dem was ich so lese. persönlich habe ich mir naruto abgeschlossen als 



Spoiler



jiraya gegen pain


 gekämpft hat. bis dahin hat mir naruto echt gut gefallen auch, wenn es teilweise murks war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute ein paket von klist bekommen. wem das nichts sagt, j-list ist eine website die japanische sachen verschifft (süßigkeite, bücher etc) es gibt aber auch eine sektion für den ecchi fan der etwas mehr will...yay bodys aus material, dass dem menschlichen körper nahe kommt oder ein besonderes "hello kitty massage gerät" -.- jedenfalls kam heute mein paket, neben panda wärmflasche als verspätetes weihnachtsgeschnek für die freundin >.< total komsichen süßigkeiten (käsekuchens chokolade in pink -.- royal milk kit kat und meinem favoriten bier bonbons :3 auch mein haarwachs und final fantasy XIII softdrink dose aka Elixier (schmeckt wie sprite :3) sogar mit yun fang drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja japan made oreos auch :3 und azuki pepse...ich schweife ab..jedenfalls war da auch noch ein kleines päcken drin mit einer art weißen tuck und nem flyer, dachte ich zumindest zuerst. habe das dann geöffnet und es waren tashentücher und werbung für "besondere anime spiele" bzw dating-sim games und adult products...wtf und da waren keine echten frauen drauf..nur pvc figuren un en kleines bild...ich meine als Werbung taschentücher und en flyer für so en kram? Was denken die sich denn?^^ fande ich jedoch sehr amüsant..gott ich mag deren mentalität einfach :3


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> er hat ihn ins gesicht getreten, damit hat er nichtnur gewonnen sondern das gesicht von Duval auch "verbessert" so das er neme wie ne sanji karikatur ausschaut...
> 
> Sanji der beinharte Gesichtschirurg... bei Wanze hats ja auch geklapt ^^



Ich habe die Stelle eine weile lang nicht gesehen, aber meinte Duval damit nicht, das sie sich schon VORHER mal begegnet sind? Also bevor er von Sanji eine "Schönheitsoperation" bekommen hat?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Februar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich habe die Stelle eine weile lang nicht gesehen, aber meinte Duval damit nicht, das sie sich schon VORHER mal begegnet sind? Also bevor er von Sanji eine "Schönheitsoperation" bekommen hat?



Nein sind sie nicht afaik


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2010)

ich will das nächste chapter >______________>


----------



## Kargaro (17. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich will das nächste chapter >______________>


One Piece?   Ich auch... ich will endlich wissen 



Spoiler



was zum Teufel Blackbeard jetzt vorhat/machen wird! Ich halt das Warten nicht mehr aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

Das einzige was mich an Naruto nervt sind diese ewig langen und häufigen Filler-Folgen. Auch wenn sie net schlecht sind wäre die normale Story ausm Manga doch sehr sehr geil. Vor allem was jetzt kommt.

PS:Hab mal ne dumme Frage:
 Wie macht man eig nen Spoiler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Wird Kuma eigentlich besiegt?
Von Ruffy oder so?


----------



## Kargaro (18. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an Naruto nervt sind diese ewig langen und häufigen Filler-Folgen. Auch wenn sie net schlecht sind wäre die normale Story ausm Manga doch sehr sehr geil. Vor allem was jetzt kommt.
> 
> PS:Hab mal ne dumme Frage:
> Wie macht man eig nen Spoiler?
> ...




```
[spoiler]-text-[/spoiler]
```
Eigentlich logisch, oder?



Lekraan schrieb:


> Wird Kuma eigentlich besiegt?
> Von Ruffy oder so?





Spoiler



Also bis jetzt hat Ruffy ihn nicht besiegt.


----------



## Elda (18. Februar 2010)

Need Op chapter 576 :<
Weiß jemand wann 576 kommt? ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Februar 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Need Op chapter 576 :<
> Weiß jemand wann 576 kommt? ^^



Nächste Woche



OP Spoiler 



Spoiler



Okay das chapter macht mich fertig . Ich hätte zwar lieber das Ruffy Akainu fertig macht aber nich ein wenig mehr von Whitebeard zu sehen ist auch spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (18. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nächste Woche



Meinst du? Hab auf der letzten seite gelesen (Next week,One piece will be taking a break.It will return in weekly shonen jump issue 14) Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Februar 2010)

jup nächste woche pause bei op die woche bleach


----------



## TheGui (18. Februar 2010)

OMG... OP wird immer mehr und mehr Blutiger O_o



Spoiler



WTF WBs hables GESICHT is wech!


----------



## Kizna (18. Februar 2010)

OP



Spoiler



Ja Op ist im moment wirklich krank. Wahnsin wie sich das entwickelt. Ruffy ist erstmal weg, was ich nicht erwartet hätte. Naja und Blackbeard scheitn sich ja eine ordentliche Crew zusammen gestelt zu haben. Ich denke mal sie werden Whitebeard den Gnadenstos geben und Ruffy wird es sehen. Bleibt also genug Konfliktmaterial.


----------



## Kargaro (18. Februar 2010)

OP



Spoiler



Ha! Ich hatte Recht... alle hatten einen Wutanfall von Ruffy vorhergesagt.. nur ich Querdenker hab mir gedacht, dass er in Ohnmacht fällt! Ich schätze mal, dass der jetzt mal ein paar Monate k.o. ist und später, wenn er aufwacht, ist seine Crew wieder bei ihm.


----------



## Thoor (18. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Whitebeard tickt aus, lol wie er cpt. magmatunte onehitet und die ganze insel putt macht :/


----------



## Medmius (18. Februar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antwort auf OP Spoiler


Spoiler



Ich glaube nicht, dass Whitebeard stirbt ohne Blackbeard seine Meinung über ihn gezeigt zu haben. Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Marco zurückfliegen würde um gegen ihn zu kämpfen. Immerhin hat das ganze ja wegen ihm angefangen.

Nach dem ganzen Arc, der hier langsam sein Ende findet, sieht man wie schwach die Marine im gegensatz zu den Piraten ist. Whitebeards Mannschaft alleine konnte es mit der Marine aufnehmen. Und es gibt immer noch 3 weitere Kaiser, die wahrscheinlich alle so stark sind wie Whitebeard.


----------



## Kargaro (18. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Whitebeard tickt aus, lol wie er cpt. magmatunte onehitet und die ganze insel putt macht :/


Antwort auf OP-Spoiler


Spoiler



Es war ein two-hit!



Naruto (neuestes kapitel)


Spoiler



Tja... ich habe mir zwar schon gedacht, dass Sasuke sie nicht mitnehmen wird... aber dass er sie gleich umbringen will, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Und dann greift Kakashi ein... Kakashi vs Sasuke.. damit hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet. Naja, aber jetzt ist eig ziemlich klar, wie es weiter geht.  Naruto wird eingreifen...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

boa ihr schweine ich mach jeden spoiler auf nur um ihn milisekunden später zu schließen weil ich mr die freude ned verderben will -.- FUUUUU


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2010)

schon wieder fillerfolgen...aber wenigstens geile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die wo Toshiro dem Fussbalteam von Karin hilft


----------



## Klunker (19. Februar 2010)

Moin, was haltet ihr von Lock On! der neuen Serie in der Jump? mir persönlich gefällt das erste Kapitel sehr gut und der Protagonist ist doch mal ein sympathischer und witziger char. Das er mit seinem rechten Auge alles besser erkennt, ihn jedoch schwächt ist ne entte idee, die aber auch schon in anderen mangas auftauchte, aber für ihn als Photografen natürlich sehr passend, und das ist er ständig jemanden ablichten will passt zu seinem ganzen verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde ich aufjedenfall weiterverfolgen. Lock On! ist übrigens shounen, material arts und school life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2010)

OP:


Spoiler



Was denkt ihr passiert jetzt? Ich tipp drauf das WB erstmal die Magmatunte demontiert und dann BB mal schön die Meinung geigt und er dabei drauftgeht, ruffy wird wohl nun seine crew suchen und neben dem One Piece nur noch Rache im Sinn haben... :<


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> Moin, was haltet ihr von Lock On! der neuen Serie in der Jump? mir persönlich gefällt das erste Kapitel sehr gut und der Protagonist ist doch mal ein sympathischer und witziger char. Das er mit seinem rechten Auge alles besser erkennt, ihn jedoch schwächt ist ne entte idee, die aber auch schon in anderen mangas auftauchte, aber für ihn als Photografen natürlich sehr passend, und das ist er ständig jemanden ablichten will passt zu seinem ganzen verhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Klingt interessant. Nehm ich demnächst mal genauer unter die Lupe.^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2010)

omg neliel ist ja voll knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (20. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> omg neliel ist ja voll knuffig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find nur die Stimme als Kind und Erwachsener hätten sie tauschen sollen, als Erwachsene hört sie sich Kindischer an als als Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich find nur die Stimme als Kind und Erwachsener hätten sie tauschen sollen, als Erwachsene hört sie sich Kindischer an als als Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Btw die neue stimme von Chopper ist ja auch nicht das wahre oder?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich find nur die Stimme als Kind und Erwachsener hätten sie tauschen sollen, als Erwachsene hört sie sich Kindischer an als als Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Ichi! *heul* 
Ich sterbe...
Du musst sagen dass es dir wirklich richtig leid tut...
*lach* ok geht wieder"



einfach vooooll lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (22. Februar 2010)

Das "Ende" von School Rumble gefällt mir nicht.. sie haben nichtmal gezeigt ob Tenma letztendlich mit Karasuma zusammengekommen ist... oder ob Harima bei Tenma Erfolg hatte...  oder Eri/Yakumo bei Harima...  das ist einfach kein richtiges Ende >.<


----------



## Ragebar (22. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Kuma Tele portiert die Strohhüte doch oder? und dann kamen doch erst einmal die Folgen mit Ace und den Marine Hauptquartier.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2010)

@vorposter






Spoiler



jau .. der panda wtf ever ding schickt se auf ne reise 

und dann kommt die sexy bunny insel filler party .. und am ende davon geht ruffy richtung gefängnis .. dann kommt das mit ace und dem hq ..


----------



## QuakeFour (22. Februar 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler



Finden die sich den am ende wieder? weil bin noch nicht so weit heute sind sie erst auf die Insel bei Tele5.


----------



## Elda (22. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Finden die sich den am ende wieder? weil bin noch nicht so weit heute sind sie erst auf die Insel bei Tele5.





Spoiler



Weiß man noch nicht aber denke schon


----------



## QuakeFour (22. Februar 2010)

Spoiler



Ohne die StrohhutPiraten wär One piece nichts mehr für mich kanns mir einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Kargaro (23. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne die StrohhutPiraten wär One piece nichts mehr für mich kanns mir einfach nicht vorstellen.





Spoiler



Es ist etwa 99,9% sicher, dass sie wieder zusammenfinden.. sonst wäre One Piece auch nicht mehr wirklich One Piece... aber auf dem Stand wo du bist, wirst du trotzdem noch eine ganze Weile auf die Bande verzichten müssen, da sie noch nichtmal im aktuellen Manga wieder zusammen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (23. Februar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> Möp mitlweile ist naruto wirklich unlogisch geworden, jedenfalls laut dem was ich so lese. persönlich habe ich mir naruto abgeschlossen als
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen wieder shippuuden weiter zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is zwar echt manchma bissi "crazy/unlogisch/langweilig" aber das hasde in jedem anime ... momentan laufen filler folgen is auch nicht das spannensde aber bald gibts wieder action wenn: 



Spoiler



Sasuke mit Akatsuki und seinem Team Konoha angreift um den neuen Hokage Danzo dann zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ich denke ab dann sollte es wieder ein wenig Action geben.


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Das ist mir klar ^^ habe einige folgen schon auf Japanisch gesehen Kuma vs All und das mit Ace und co.


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

ich mag den film voll : animal crossing the movie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

wo bekommt man eigentlich die One Piece Comics, also mit Ace dem Gefängnis und co?


----------



## Braamséry (24. Februar 2010)

Slush schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen wieder shippuuden weiter zu gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch geiler wirds, würde ich sagen, wenn



Spoiler



Pain/Nagato nach Konoha kommt, dieses zerstört und im Anschluss Naruto gegen Pain/Nagato kämpft


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Noch geiler wirds, würde ich sagen, wenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja das ist echt geil das habe ich auch schon auf Youtube gesehen,


----------



## Descartes (24. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> wo bekommt man eigentlich die One Piece Comics, also mit Ace dem Gefängnis und co?



Ich les die scans auf , ist so ziemlich alles dabei was man sucht.

btw. zurzeit ist ein anime songcontest auf youtube gestartet wo diesmal die fans, die lieder nachträllern dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ich finde sind unter den videoantworten schon paar gute dabei >>Song Contest<<


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ich les die scans auf , ist so ziemlich alles dabei was man sucht.
> 
> btw. zurzeit ist ein anime songcontest auf youtube gestartet wo diesmal die fans, die lieder nachträllern dürfen.
> 
> ...



danke jetzt sehe ich mir erstmal alle One Piece Comics an. ^^


----------



## Meriane (24. Februar 2010)

Entfern den Link lieber mal, sonst macht es nen mod für dich


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Entfern den Link lieber mal, sonst macht es nen mod für dich



Und zwar ein ziemlich pissiger.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Descartes 
keine Links zu Seiten welche in Deutschland lizenziertes Material zeigen.


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

One Piece 4Ever!


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2010)

Ich brech' gleich vom Glauben ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Verwarnt!!!*


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich brech' gleich vom Glauben ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ruhig nox ganz ruhig alles wird gut

nicht aufregen

ganz locker ein und aus atmen 

ruuuuhig!


----------



## Thoor (24. Februar 2010)

Jow Noxi bleib mal bissl aufm Teppich hier, ich hab Angst =(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

Signaturen Titenbonus wtf?!


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2010)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, direkt einen Beitrag nach meiner Aufforderung knallt mir da jemand genau so einen Link hin, vor dem ich gewarnt habe. Das ist doch kackendreist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, direkt einen Beitrag nach meiner Aufforderung knallt mir da jemand genau so einen Link hin, vor dem ich gewarnt habe. Das ist doch kackendreist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist Moderator, das ist wie Polizist, du darfst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein noxiel wir mögen dich doch komm her hier erst mal n keks für deine mühe und n teechen für die nerven

*keks und tee reich*


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist Moderator, das ist wie Polizist, du darfst nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das halte ICH für ein Gerücht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das halte ICH für ein Gerücht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OHHH MEIN GOTT!!!!!


----------



## aisteh (25. Februar 2010)

Bleach begeht momentan den selben Fehler wie Naruto mit drölf Fillerfolgen hintereinander. Naja, sreich ich den Anime halt erst mal. Viel wichtiger ist, dass endlich die neue Bakemonogatari da ist und ausgerechnet jetzt muss gg Drama veranstalten. :f


----------



## Meriane (25. Februar 2010)

Filler Folgen sind doch kein Fehler, wenn der Manga zu langsam ist muss man halt irgendwas dazwischen schieben^^
Aber ja die sind nervig-.-


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das halte ICH für ein Gerücht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich vergass, Moderator ist der Polizist der heulend zum Oberkomissar (also in diesem Fall Administrator) rennt weil ihm jemand den Stinkefinger gezeigt hat =(

was sind eig filerfolgen :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich vergass, Moderator ist der Polizist der heulend zum Oberkomissar (also in diesem Fall Administrator) rennt weil ihm jemand den Stinkefinger gezeigt hat =(
> 
> was sind eig filerfolgen :/



Ich kenn mich zwar net aus, aber ich glaube FIllerfolgen sind dazu gedacht, etwas Zeit zu schinden um mehr Zeit zu haben die Story weiterzuschreiben. Fillerfolgen haben zu meist keien Auswirkungen für den weiteren Verlauf der Story... denke ich mal.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich vergass, Moderator ist der Polizist der heulend zum Oberkomissar (also in diesem Fall Administrator) rennt weil ihm jemand den Stinkefinger gezeigt hat =(



Ts als ob ich es nötig hätte beim Chef zu mosern.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Achso, und Fillerfolgen haben nie Auswirkungen auf die Handlung im Anime im Bezug zum Manga. War so, ist so, wird immer so sein.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich brech' gleich vom Glauben ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Woher hast du eigentlich die geilen smileys?


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

Das sind Onion-Heads und zu finden sind die hier


----------



## aisteh (26. Februar 2010)

Richtig, Fillerfolgen haben nichts mit der Geschichte an sich zu tun und sie werden auch nicht verschwinden. Strenggenommen ist jedes Ende was sich nicht an die Vorlage hält n Fillerende (also gefühlt 95% aller Animes. :]) Dennoch gibt es Unterschiede zwischen guten und schlechten Fillern. Wie man das ganze halbwegs richtig macht zeigt momentan Railgun, die Idee von Bleach mit 



Spoiler



den Zanpaktou und so weiter


 ist ja auch nicht schlecht nur es zieht sich mittlerweile viel zu lange hin.


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Ich mag Gundams..


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

hier ist ja nichts los das deprimiert, Leute kommt schon irgendwas wird euch doch einfallen. ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, mir fällt da gerade etwas ein:



Spoiler



Ich frage mich wie Ruffy wohl reagieren wird, wenn er Blackbeard wiedersieht. Er ist im Prinzip ja für Ace´s Tod verantwortlich. Ich kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

hat jemand schon Kuro no Keiyakusha S2 gesehn?


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Stimmt, mir fällt da gerade etwas ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich glaube Blackbeard wird dann ein echtes Problem haben weil Luffy echt kaputt war als Ace in sein armen gestorben ist.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Februar 2010)

WTF? Doppelpost obwohl ich in der Zeit nichtmal auf Buffed war. Strange o.O


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Februar 2010)

Das neue Hunter X hunter Chapter ist so toll, genau wie die unzähligen davor. Mein neues Ranking ist jetzt

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Hunter x Hunter
4. Fairy Tail


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

One Piece ist das beste was es gibt im Moment mein Ranking wäre

1. One Piece
2. Dragonball z
3. Naruto Shippudden


----------



## Nawato (26. Februar 2010)

Mein Momentanes Ranking geht eigentlich so:


1: My Balls / Clannad
2: KissxSis 
3: Sekirei
4: Ichigo 100%
5: Mx0
Hmmmm haben fast alle was, mit mindestens nem kleinen Teil, mit Ecchi zu tun ... (bin ich süchtig ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (26. Februar 2010)

Mein[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Ranking wär[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]1.Naruto Shippuuden[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]2.One Piece[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]3[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif].Bleach[/font]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Februar 2010)

Meine Top 3 sind:

1. One Piece
2. Soul Eater (Weiß eigentlich einer was damit los ist? Sollte schon am 12. rausgekommen sein!)
3. Fairy Tail


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

Folge 405 One Piece


Spoiler



ich sehe gerade die 405 One Piece folge das ist echt traurig, das ende der Strohhutbande, bis sie sich wieder finden.


----------



## Skatero (26. Februar 2010)

ShadowLuffy schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ich sehe gerade die 405 One Piece folge das ist echt traurig, das ende der Strohhutbande, bis sie sich wieder finden.



Spoiler bitte immer anschreiben. Hier handelt es sich um One Piece Episode 405.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spoiler bitte immer anschreiben. Hier handelt es sich um One Piece Episode 405.



ist doch in einen Spoiler?


----------



## Nawato (26. Februar 2010)

ShadowLuffy schrieb:


> ist doch in einen Spoiler?



Ja, er meint damit vor dem Spoiler zu schreiben, um was für einen Spoiler es sich handelt, damit man weiß ob man ihn sich ansehen kann oder nicht.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Mein Momentanes Ranking geht eigentlich so:
> 
> 
> 1: My Balls / Clannad
> ...



Ich bin mir fast sicher das Ichigo 100% ein Hentai ist


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, er meint damit vor dem Spoiler zu schreiben, um was für einen Spoiler es sich handelt, damit man weiß ob man ihn sich ansehen kann oder nicht.



Geht klar merke ich mir. ^^


----------



## Medmius (27. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Mein Momentanes Ranking geht eigentlich so:
> ...
> 5: Mx0


Cool, ich bin doch nicht der einzige, der Mx0 gelesen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Top 3 ongoing:

1) One Piece
2) Fairy Tail
3) Black Lagoon

Top 3 abgeschlossen:

1) Dragonball Z
2) Eyeshield 21
3) Death Note / I"s / Video Girl AI kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

auf Tele5 läuft ja im moment das neue OnePiece aber laut der Zeitung nur noch bis nächsten Freitag sprich bis Folge400? jemand ne ahnung ob da was dran ist?


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

Ach ja kennt jemand ein vernünftiges One Piece Forum?


----------



## Kargaro (27. Februar 2010)

ShadowLuffy schrieb:


> Auf Tele5 läuft ja im Moment das neue OnePiece aber laut der Zeitung nur noch bis nächsten Freitag sprich bis Folge400? jemand ne Ahnung ob da was dran ist?


Laut welcher Zeitung?  Also auf OPwiki sind die Erstausstrahlungstermine für Deutschland mal nur bis zum 5ten eingetragen (der Freitag.. Folge 400)  aber wenn das stimmt, ist das ja ziemlicher Mist für die Leute, die nur den Anime im deutschen Fernsehen gucken... da hört es ja nur 5 Folgen vor dem Ende des Arcs auf oO 

Anyway: Ich hab mal einen kleinen One Piece Banner gebastelt... er ist etwas.. nunja sagen wir mal "simpel"  aber wie findet ihr ihn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (27. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Laut welcher Zeitung? Also auf OPwiki sind die Erstausstrahlungstermine für Deutschland mal nur bis zum 5ten eingetragen (der Freitag.. Folge 400) aber wenn das stimmt, ist das ja ziemlicher Mist für die Leute, die nur den Anime im deutschen Fernsehen gucken... da hört es ja nur 5 Folgen vor dem Ende des Arcs auf oO
> 
> Anyway: Ich hab mal einen kleinen One Piece Banner gebastelt... er ist etwas.. nunja sagen wir mal "simpel" aber wie findet ihr ihn?



Stimmt natürlich, ist für die, die OP nur in deutsch gucken blöd, auch wenns im japanischen, schon wegen dens timmen, meiner meinung nach besser ist^^

PS: Den Banner find ich gut gelungen.


----------



## Nawato (27. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher das Ichigo 100% ein Hentai ist



Nein es hat kaum Ecchi Elemente ^^ 
My Balls könnt man schon (fast) als Hentai bezeichnen (Der Hauptcharakter darf einen Monat nich ejakulieren sonst wird die Welt vernichtet da die Queen of Terror in seinen Klöten gefangen ist ... hat also SEEEEEEHR viel Ecchi) und KissxSis ist auch nahe dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

also ich finde die sollten jetzt nicht bei 400 aufhören, ist doch lächerlich mittendrin aufzuhören wo es jetzt so gut wird bei Onepiece.


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

ShadowLuffy schrieb:


> also ich finde die sollten jetzt nicht bei 400 aufhören, ist doch lächerlich mittendrin aufzuhören wo es jetzt so gut wird bei Onepiece.



Habe da ne ganz gute Seite, dessen Link ihr bei mir per PN kriegen könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Für OP/Fairy Tail Fans*
*Fairy Tail alle Folgen/OP Ger-Sub 399+*


----------



## aisteh (28. Februar 2010)

Bakemonogatari hat denke ich mal mit weitem Abstand den Rekord für die Benutzung des Wortes "nya" in einer Folge gebrochen. ^^ Außerdem: Tsundere Service~.


----------



## Kizna (2. März 2010)

Hmm es wird Zeit, dass die neuen Kapitel erscheinen. Kann ja nicht angehen, der ultimative Threat auf Seite 2?

Was mich interessieren würde, verfolgt hier noch jemand so gespannt die Entwicklung in Claymore wie ich?


----------



## aisteh (2. März 2010)

Hm, Claymore. Kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich mich damals tierisch über das gerushte Ende geärgert hab. Hab auch nix mehr so in Richtung von OVA oder zweite Staffel gehört.  Den Manga les ich nicht, also kann ich dazu wenig sagen. :]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfRbtCo-Cv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



\o/


----------



## LiangZhou (2. März 2010)

Weiß jemand in welchen Abständen Hunter X Hunter erscheint? Ist doch auch aus der Weekly oder?


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

1. Code Geass
2. Gundam 00
3. Clannad
4. Shuffle!
5. Kanon
6. Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan
7. Lucky Star


----------



## Thoor (3. März 2010)

Grade die Zusammenfassung vom neuen OP Chapter gelesen...



Spoiler



SChade das Whitebeard so einfach stirbt, ich häts toll gefunden wenn er die Magmatunte und die schwarze Fettbohne mit in die Hölle genommen hätte =/


----------



## Meriane (3. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Grade die Zusammenfassung vom neuen OP Chapter gelesen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHH ich hasse mich! warum muss ich auch jeden Spoiler aufdecken -.-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Grade die Zusammenfassung vom neuen OP Chapter gelesen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ACHTUNG!!!!! ZIEMLICH GROßER SPOILER:


Spoiler



Ja, aber Whitebeard ist ja mal richtig krass. Ist tot und steht einfach weiter. Der hatte soweit ich weiß um die 600-700 Verletztungen erlitten. Davon waren glaube ich um die 500 Schnittverletzungen.


----------



## Braamséry (3. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Grade die Zusammenfassung vom neuen OP Chapter gelesen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, aber hat Aka Inu nicht ins Meer befördert? Der ist doch samt Felsbrocken runter gefallen oder?



PS: Find das Kapitel trotzdem geil!


----------



## Kargaro (4. März 2010)

Diese Woche gabs ja mal bei beiden Mangas die ich aktuell lese gute Kapitel.. wobei ich OP schon deutlich besser fand, bei Naruto war halt das Ende auch spannend.

OP:



Spoiler



Als ich das Kapitel gelesen habe, musste ich eines denken: Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck warum muss die Rückblende genau da enden wo Gold Roger WB erklären will, was das D. bedeutet o_O

Das war alles in allem mal ein Kapitel, dass man schon nicht mehr als spannend bezeichnen kann.. das war zuviel - soviel interessantes... "Willst du wissen wie du nach Raftel kommst?"

Raftel? Unicon ist also nicht die letzte Insel auf der Grandline? Es gibt eine mehr oder weniger geheime Insel namens Raftel, auf die keiner raufkommt? Das ist alles äußerst interessant gewesen.

Und der (recht kurze) Kampf WB vs BB war auch spitze. WB hatte ein würdiges Ende - er ist im stehen gestorben




Naruto:




Spoiler



Beim lesen dachte ich mir eigentlich nur eines: Aaaaaaah hört endlich auf mit dem zeitschindenden, sinnlosen Herumgeplänkel und zeigt uns Naruto's Antwort!! Ich will endlich wissen, was seine Antwort ist!!


----------



## ShadowLuffy (4. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Diese Woche gabs ja mal bei beiden Mangas die ich aktuell lese gute Kapitel.. wobei ich OP schon deutlich besser fand, bei Naruto war halt das Ende auch spannend.
> 
> OP:
> 
> ...



OP:



Spoiler



Whitebeard stirbt oder wie ich dachte der Überlebt das, und wo liest du das kann du mir ein Link per PN schigen?


----------



## Elda (4. März 2010)

Op 576 is nich nicht raus oder? :s


----------



## LiangZhou (4. März 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Op 576 is nich nicht raus oder? :s



Irgendwie schon, habs aber nur per Google gefunden, die übliche Seite hats noch nicht.


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand per PN bitte den Link der Seite schicken auf denen OP und Naruto draussen sind das bei OM.com ja nicht geht (ist extrazensiert >.<)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand per PN bitte den Link der Seite schicken auf denen OP und Naruto draussen sind das bei OM.com ja nicht geht (ist extrazensiert >.<)



Soll ich den dir schicken?


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2010)

So, Ticket für die AnimagiC ist bestellt und das Hotel reserviert.

ICH BIN DABEI


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Soll ich den dir schicken?



ich bitte darum.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHFgXWV_gP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit Digimon groß geworden
grown up with Digimon


----------



## ShadowLuffy (4. März 2010)

Nami-Chan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Goodlike ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. März 2010)

Weiß eigentlich einer was mit Soul Eater los ist? Sollte schon am 13. Februar draußen sein sollen, lässt sich aber immer noch nicht finden.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich bitte darum.



Achja, habs dir geschickt.


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich einer was mit Soul Eater los ist? Sollte schon am 13. Februar draußen sein sollen, lässt sich aber immer noch nicht finden.



danke für die PN btw <3

ich würd mal sagen das chapter untermauert meine thorie:


Spoiler



Die Leute die ein "D." im Namen tragen waren die Herrscher des antiken Königreichs welches von der Weltregierung hinterrückts angegriffen wurden, evtl. war die WR damals so etwas wie die piraten heute, während das Königreich "D." Waffen entwickelte (Pluton etc) um die WR zu besiegen wurde sie von der Blutlinie Teachs verraten und dadurch von der WR besiegt, ich denke mal das OP umfasst diese Geschichte mit Beweisen und einer Waffe um die WR zu stürzen, das meinte Silvers damals mit "Ihr würdet eh nichts machen können" und darum hat die WR wohl auch so Angst davor das dies ans Licht kommt, dann würde wohl Anarchie auf der Welt ausbrechen :<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> danke für die PN btw <3
> 
> ich würd mal sagen das chapter untermauert meine thorie:
> 
> ...




Kein Problem.

Finde übrigens deine Theorie ziemlich logisch und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

Spoiler



Gleichmal zu Ehren Whitebeards, dem zweitgrössten Piraten aller Zeiten mein Avatar geändert ;<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> -


Du bist hier im deutschen Raum, pass dir da besser auf.... es wurde nicht umsonst bei allen deutschen Lizensen zensiert....  abgesehen davon: dein Post gehört vielleicht in einen Spoiler, meinst du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Du bist hier im deutschen Raum, pass dir da besser auf.... es wurde nicht umsonst bei allen deutschen Lizensen zensiert.... abgesehen davon: dein Post gehört vielleicht in einen Spoiler, meinst du nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist ein piratenlogo ok -.- mehr nicht >.> warum, ich find whitebeard cool das ist alles, ich huldige ihm weil ich ihn als den 2. grössten piraten empfinde, das ist alles


----------



## LiangZhou (4. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Du bist hier im deutschen Raum, pass dir da besser auf.... es wurde nicht umsonst bei allen deutschen Lizensen zensiert.... abgesehen davon: dein Post gehört vielleicht in einen Spoiler, meinst du nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist halt ne Swastika und damit völlig legal lawlz


Seit wann wird der Hunter X Hunter Manga in Deutschlang zensiert?! Und da wird wirklich ZENSIERT, sprich schwarzer Balken! Was soll diese verunglimpfung? Na klar gehört HxH zu den brutaleren Mangas aber bei weitem nicht der schlimmste und nicht zensurwert D:




OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Hm...sein Kopf hat also wirklich ein Stück gefehlt...creepy..... aber er scheint mir erstaunlich gut erhalten, dafür das er 500 Schüsse und 300 Stiche usw abbekommen hat :O Außerdem bin ich frustriert das solch gute Chancen für coole Charakter in lächerlichen Designs endeten, Basco Shot oder San Paul zB.


----------



## Kargaro (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das ist ein piratenlogo ok -.- mehr nicht >.> warum, ich find whitebeard cool das ist alles, ich huldige ihm weil ich ihn als den 2. grössten piraten empfinde, das ist alles


Brauchst du mir (einem OP-Freak) nicht erklären.  Ändert nichts daran, dass dieses "Symbol" im deutschen Raum nicht gern gesehen wird... nimm doch das zensierte, ehrt ihn genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Brauchst du mir (einem OP-Freak) nicht erklären. Ändert nichts daran, dass dieses "Symbol" im deutschen Raum nicht gern gesehen wird... nimm doch das zensierte, ehrt ihn genau so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wennschon dennschon :/ ich mag das deutsche zensur gedöns nicht, solange das kreuz nicht schwarz auf nem weissen kreis mit rotem hintergrund ist, ist es nix weiteres als ein logo aus der indischen (?) mythologie und heisst glück oder pech soweit ich weiss...


----------



## Kargaro (5. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wennschon dennschon :/ ich mag das deutsche zensur gedöns nicht, solange das kreuz nicht schwarz auf nem weissen kreis mit rotem hintergrund ist, ist es nix weiteres als ein logo aus der indischen (?) mythologie und heisst glück oder pech soweit ich weiss...


Na, hab ichs dir nicht gesagt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie man im Nachtschwärmer liest, hat sogar Oda es im Original "zensiert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wennschon dennschon :/ ich mag das deutsche zensur gedöns nicht, solange das kreuz nicht schwarz auf nem weissen kreis mit rotem hintergrund ist, ist es nix weiteres als ein logo aus der indischen (?) mythologie und heisst glück oder pech soweit ich weiss...






So, nochmal für dich: Selbst wenn es in nem weißen Kreis auf ner roten Flagge wäre, ist es nicht weiter schlimm (Ob es gerne gesehen wird oder nicht ist eine andere Frage). Solange es nicht auf einer Ecke steht und verkehrt herum gedreht ist, ist es eine Swastika, das Zeichen der Sonne, Hoffnung und Gedeihen. Aber deine Aussage "wennschon dennschon" verbitte ich mir. Das ist nicht einfach irgendwas lustiges worüber man hinwegsehen kann und Scherze macht...



Kann mir jemand sagen ob Hunter x Hunter in der Weekly Jump ist?


----------



## Elda (5. März 2010)

Ne frage Op Movie 10 gibts nicht zufällig irgendwo zu sehen oder? :s


----------



## Braamséry (5. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wennschon dennschon :/ ich mag das deutsche zensur gedöns nicht, solange das kreuz nicht schwarz auf nem weissen kreis mit rotem hintergrund ist, ist es nix weiteres als ein logo aus der indischen (?) mythologie und heisst glück oder pech soweit ich weiss...



Bin eigentlich der gleichen Meinung. Das ist wie mit der sprachlichen Zensur, die einfach grauenvoll ist bei vielen Serien, und auch die Stimmenauswahl, die im Original fast immer um ein vielfaches besser sind. Da kann ich persöhnlich jemanden wie Kizaru gut vergleichen. Die Deutsche Stimme passt da einfach viel weniger.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich das mit dem Kreuz net schlimm fände, wenn es nicht zensiert wäre, ich jedoch auch die Whitebeard Flagge, die wird haben, besser finde.


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2010)

Geht hier eigentlich wer an die AnimagiC?


----------



## LiangZhou (6. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Geht hier eigentlich wer an die AnimagiC?



Nö, was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2010)

Hät ich mir ja denken können. Warum stell ich so eine Frage auch in einem Fred mit so vielen "Anime und Manga Fans". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hät ich mir ja denken können. Warum stell ich so eine Frage auch in einem Fred mit so vielen "Anime und Manga Fans".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och komm, nur weil ICh es nicht kenn D:


----------



## Minastirit (7. März 2010)

so nu hab ich naruto auch aufm neusten manga status .. 485 .. ging gar nid mal so lange die ganzen zu lesen ^^

aber die lovestorry crap dahinter .. omfg .. ich liebe dich, ich dich nid .. hol ihn zurück .. ich hab gefaild .. oh ich liebe dich naruto ... lügnerin .. ... und nu wo mr . blutauge auf hamsterfox trifft kommt wieder so eine filler text folge ..

bäh


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Och komm, nur weil ICh es nicht kenn D:


Es ist eine der grössten Veranstalltungen für Anime und Manga Fans in Deutschland und die Länder drum herum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es ist eine der grössten Veranstalltungen für Anime und Manga Fans in Deutschland und die Länder drum herum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um den Jugendjargon zu bedienen: Fail!!!



Die größte Veranstaltung für Anime/Manga ist die Connichi, ausgerichtet von Animexx. Die Animagic rangiert abgeschlagen auf Platz 2 und seit dem Umzug von Koblenz nach Bonn, soll sie auch etwas von ihrem Charme verloren haben. Ich war bisher nur in Bonn dabei und muß mich dabei auf Erfahrungsberichte Anderer verlassen. 

Um es kurz zu machen, ich gehe dieses Jahr nicht auf die Ani. Zwei Cons in einem Jahr sind in diesem zu stressig. Mir bleibt im September dieses Mal nur die Nichi.


----------



## Kargaro (7. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Um den Jugendjargon zu bedienen: Fail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist selber "gefailed" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Er sagte ja nicht "die größte" sondern eine der größten


----------



## Noxiel (7. März 2010)

Ist mir egal. *püh*


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2010)

Hehe, danke Kargaro, wollte ihm gerade das selbe antworten dann aber noch gesehen das du mir die Arbeit abgenommen hast.


HA HA NOXIEL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (7. März 2010)

oh mein gott -.- genau diese aussagne gabs von nox und Qonix letztes jahr auch schon..es fängt an sich alles zu wieerholen waaaaaaaagh wurmloch :/


----------



## Kargaro (7. März 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> oh mein gott -.- genau diese aussagne gabs von nox und Qonix letztes jahr auch schon..es fängt an sich alles zu wieerholen waaaaaaaagh wurmloch :/


Aber letztes Jahr hab ich mich nicht eingemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab die Matrix zerstört!


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

kennt wer den anime Blade of the immortal? und wen ja wie findet ihr ihn?


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2010)

Hmm, stimmt. Ich erinnere mich, dass letztes Jahr schon sowas mal disskutiert wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2010)

Ich liebe Anime Crossover, vor allem wenn sie derart knuffig sind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UACmMVI-qhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kennt wer den anime Blade of the immortal? und wen ja wie findet ihr ihn?



Hier ich kenn ihn! XP
Ich weiß nicht ... so recht überzeugt hat er mich ehrlich gesagt nicht ...


----------



## Nawato (10. März 2010)

Hey, kennt wer von euch den Manga Shinigami Alice ? Wenn ja wie findet ihr den ?


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

dicker one piece spoiler inc:


Spoiler



olololololol blackbeard absorbiert whitebeards teufelskraft und beherrscht die nun auch... langsam wird der manga fail... oda hat doch mal gesagt man kann nicht 2 teufelsfrüchte kontrolliern.... und blackbeard from zero to stärkster mann alive oder was -.-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dicker one piece spoiler inc:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wo hast du denn den Unsinn gelesen? Ich habe ganz andere Spoiler gesehn o.O


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Unsinn gelesen? Ich habe ganz andere Spoiler gesehn o.O



spoiler:


Spoiler



http://www.opwiki.de/wiki/Aktuelle_Spoiler haste sogar noch den manga unten dran...


----------



## Pjaii (10. März 2010)

Ich schaue seit langen zwar keine Anime's mehr an, Aber dafür lese ich Manga's bis zum geht nicht mehr. x]

Zurzeit:
-Hellsing
-Bleach
-Naruto
-Onepiece
-AIKI
-SoulEater
      .
      .
      .


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh stimmt. Habe nur ein paar Pics gesehen. Die waren wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. Ups


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

op spoiler:



Spoiler



ich find das grad so kacke, whitebeard tot, seine teufelsfrucht von so ner emo tucke geklaut und nichtmal n admiral tot.... wie low ist das denn >.<


----------



## LiangZhou (10. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> op spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






100% /sign


----------



## aisteh (11. März 2010)

Manche Leute haben echt zu viel Zeit...^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wr_DMsLelaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kangrim (11. März 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal an den Gantz Manga getraut.

Momentan bin ich bei Chapter 247.

Dieser Manga beinhaltet unheimlich viel Splatter, nackte Haut, böse Waffen und sogar ein bisschen Liebe. Diese kranke Kombination....wirkt.

Es macht mir derbe Spaß die Chapter zu lesen und zu verfolgen wie Kurono um sein Leben und seine Freunde kämpft. Ich hätte nie gedacht das der Manga so gut ist

und ich kann ihn nur empfehlen (vorrausgesetzt man hat nichts gegen die oben genannten Punkte).


----------



## Kizna (11. März 2010)

Hmmm da wo du bist habe ich cirka aufgehört weiter zu lesen. Irgendwie ist mir das Gan(t)ze mitlerweile zu undurchsichtig und splatterhaft. MAl schauen, vll. setze ich mich mal an die 50 ungelesenen Kapitel, aber wirklich interesse habe ich im Moment nicht.


----------



## Kangrim (11. März 2010)

Ja du hast schon recht. Auf einen schlag wurde irgendwie alles sehr confus und ist leider von der zu anfang sehr interessanten Schiene abgekommen.

Ich hege aber die Hoffnung, das sich das alles wieder einpendelt und die Sache wieder übersichtlicher wird.



Spoiler



zumal es langsam ein bisschen an Dragonball erinnert -> tot -> wiederbeleben -> tot -> wiederbeleben


----------



## Klunker (12. März 2010)

Grandios...was man hier für mist liest ist wieder unglaublich. Es kommt mir wirklich so vor als würden die meisten one piece als ein "was auch immer für ein manga, hauptsache es fließt blut" werk zu betrachten. Bevor man solche Kommentare schreibt sollte man vllt den denkapparat anwerfen und sich die aussagen der einzelnen chars richtig durchlesen, bzw sich den rang mancher personen bewusst machen.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. März 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> Grandios...was man hier für mist liest ist wieder unglaublich. Es kommt mir wirklich so vor als würden die meisten one piece als ein "was auch immer für ein manga, hauptsache es fließt blut" werk zu betrachten. Bevor man solche Kommentare schreibt sollte man vllt den denkapparat anwerfen und sich die aussagen der einzelnen chars richtig durchlesen, bzw sich den rang mancher personen bewusst machen.




Ich würde gerne erfahren worauf du deine Aussage beziehst. Ich betrachte OP zB keineswegs als "Hauptsache Blut Manga". Nur finde ich wie einige auch die neueren Storywendungen nicht gut, ob Admiräle jetzt besiegt werden oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle, aufjedenfall ein tolles Arc, trotz ein wenig frustrierendem Ende


----------



## Noxiel (12. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> [...], ob Admiräle jetzt besiegt werden oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle[...]



Ich hoffe das war kein Spoiler. Naja wenn es Kizaru treffen würde, wenn es denn so wäre, wäre mir auch rechtherzlich egal. Blöder Admiral.


----------



## aisteh (12. März 2010)

Kizna, hast du die zweite Shana OVA schon gesehen? Ich fand die relativ lahm, gab zwar mit viel Wohlwollen so etwas wie Charakterentwicklung aber die Geschichte dazu hätte auch innen schlechten Filler gepasst. :x Ich hoffe mal, dass die dritte Staffel nicht wie die zweite zur Hälfte einfach langweilig ist. ._.


----------



## Kizna (12. März 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Kizna, hast du die zweite Shana OVA schon gesehen? Ich fand die relativ lahm, gab zwar mit viel Wohlwollen so etwas wie Charakterentwicklung aber die Geschichte dazu hätte auch innen schlechten Filler gepasst. :x Ich hoffe mal, dass die dritte Staffel nicht wie die zweite zur Hälfte einfach langweilig ist. ._.



Bisher leider nur die erste OVA gesehen. Die Zweite nehme ich mir die Tage mal vor. Was die dritte Staffel angeht, ich bin mir garde nicht sicher ob ich es mit Zero no Tsukaima vertausche, aber es soll die letzte sein. Also nehme ich einfach mal an, dass die Entwicklung endlich einen großen Sprung macht. Aber da wir so oder so erst frühstens nächstes Jahr in den Genuss kommen, haben wir noch etwas Zeit darüber zu reden.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war kein Spoiler. Naja wenn es Kizaru treffen würde, wenn es denn so wäre, wäre mir auch rechtherzlich egal. Blöder Admiral.



Nö, wars nicht. Die sind mir nur eingefallen als Klunker irgendwas mit Rang erwähnt hat. Kizaru ist übrigens unglaublich hässlich


----------



## Kargaro (12. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war kein Spoiler. Naja wenn es Kizaru treffen würde, wenn es denn so wäre, wäre mir auch rechtherzlich egal. Blöder Admiral.


Ach, Kizaru ist doch noch witzig.  Glaub mir, der dritte Admiral, der ist erst ein richtiger Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2010)

Spoiler



Die Magmatunte


und den lichtblitzfailbob hass ich wie die pest... aber den iceman find ich ganz kewl, der erinnert mich an mich: verschlafen verpeilt und gelangweilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Klunker:

achtung spoiler:



Spoiler



evtl solltest du mal die anderen beiträge richtig durchlesen anstatt nur stuss rauszulassen.. ich habe lediglich gesagt das ich a) bb nicht mag und ichs b) fail finde das whitbeard (der stärkste mann alive ders mit dem wirklich allerstärksten allerzeiten aufnehmen konnte) einfach mal so eben abtritt ohne wenigstens einen mitzunehmen (man bedenke das die schuld sind das der mann tot ist den er zum könig der piraten machen wollte). dann kommt erst noch der typ der samurai ist (er hat noch nichtmaln kopfgeld) mit ner überstarken crew daher, nietet eben whitebeard um und hat zu seiner sonst schon imba dunkelheitsfrucht noch die kraft andere fähigkeiten zu absorbieren, ich finds einfach nur kacke das whitebeard der sich über so lange zeit nen namen gemacht haben eben mal abtritt gegen son noname wie blackbeard, das ist alles.... den rest hast du sonstwo reininterpretiert...


----------



## Klunker (12. März 2010)

one piece spoiler und antwort auf thoor



Spoiler



ace tot war ace eigene entscheidung. er hat sich für ruffy geopfert, da trägt wb keine schuld dran. Von Wb wissen wir, dass er sehr geschwächt in den kampf gegangen ist, da er aufgrund seines alters nicht mehr sein volle kraft hatte, hinzukam ein stich durch den oberkörper etc. zudem war seine crew dabei, die er bei voller kraft ebenso verletzt hätte. Worauf ich aber eigentlich hinaus will ist sind bb und die admiräle. wir wissen dass es 4 Kaiser gibt die wohl die stärksten piraten sind, denen gegnüber stehen die 3 admiräle und sengoku (+garp), die admiräle bilden die letzte instanz vor dem oberhaupt der marine. Man muss sich jetzt klar amchen, dass wb alle 3 vor der nase hatte und man konnte auch sehen, dass er im 1vs 1 mithalten konnte und sogar stärker war. Nach dem Sieg über akainu kam jedoch BB hinzukam, der überhaupt kein No-Name char ist. Wir wissen, dass er einen Komadanten von BB töten konnte, er shanks die narbe verpasst hat und ace besiegt hat. hinzukommt, dass er es irgetnwie geschafft ein par der stärksten udn gefährlichsten piraten der welt für sich zu gewinnen und wir von Marco wissen hat bb sogar einen besonderen körper (der vllt erst durch seine frucht entstand). Ob er nun Wb kraft für immer hat wissen wir noch nicht, wir wissen nur, dass ein normaler körper nicht im stande ist 2 teufelsfrüchte zu beinhalten, bb hingegen schon. 
Zudem hat bb wb nicht mal ebenso platt sondern wb hat mich blackbeard den boden gewischt und konnte nur von bb gesammter band besiegt werden.... Oda hat dementsprechen klar gemacht, dass wb auch im tot einer der ehrfürchtigtens piraten der welt ist, der es mit der marine und einer wenn nicht der momentan sträksten piratencrew nebend en kaiser aufnehmen konnte und sein leben gab um seine crew zu retten. das meinte ich rang etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2010)

ich frag mich grade was roger für ne teufelsfrucht gehabt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat ja echt alles zerlegt, schon nur shikis flotte damals  auf jedem foto sieht man ihn immer nur mit pistole und schwert, nie mit irgend ner speziellen waffe oder so...

und ich wünsch mir wirklich das ruffy endlich mal son kapitänsmantel anzieht, das würde perfekt passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. März 2010)

Habt ihr die Entwicklung der Kleidung von den One Piece Chars bemerkt? Finde ich total klasse, Zrro sah am Anfang irgendwie nicht so seriös aus^^


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Entwicklung der Kleidung von den One Piece Chars bemerkt? Finde ich total klasse, Zrro sah am Anfang irgendwie nicht so seriös aus^^


darum soll sich ruffy endlich nen mantel holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (15. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> darum soll sich ruffy endlich nen mantel holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, Ruffy mit Mantel. 

Das würde irgendwie gar net passen^^

PS: Wie fandet ihr die neue OP Folge? (Ich gut, aber nächste Woche wird noch besser^^)
Und nächste Woche gehts endlich wieder mit Mainstream Naruto los. Filler sind einfach shit.


----------



## Slush (15. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche gehts endlich wieder mit Mainstream Naruto los. Filler sind einfach shit.



ja <3 ^^ endlich wieder vernünftige fights etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2010)

Ich hasse diese Magmatunte und diesen Laserfozzi so abartig... ich meine wtf die sind so hart eingebildet nur weil sie ne OP frucht gegessen haben, Ruffy und Co mussten sich alles erarbeiten, die anderen 2 fresse eben mal ne frucht und meinen sie seien die götter der apokalypsie höchstpersönlich -.-


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Magmatunte und diesen Laserfozzi so abartig... ich meine wtf die sind so hart eingebildet nur weil sie ne OP frucht gegessen haben, Ruffy und Co mussten sich alles erarbeiten, die anderen 2 fresse eben mal ne frucht und meinen sie seien die götter der apokalypsie höchstpersönlich -.-



....schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass auch diese leute sich ihre kräfte erarbeiten mussten und sie nicht direkt vorhanden waren? sonst wären smoker und croco wohl auch sehr viel stärker wenn es nur um die frucht bzw deren typ geht. und ja sie sind die apokalypse :3


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> ....schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass auch diese leute sich ihre kräfte erarbeiten mussten und sie nicht direkt vorhanden waren? sonst wären smoker und croco wohl auch sehr viel stärker wenn es nur um die frucht bzw deren typ geht. und ja sie sind die apokalypse :3



Na du missverstehst mich... ich würde mal sagen das einzig schwierige war wie in blackbeards fall diese frucht zu finden, der rest geht dann alleine von der hand... doch wenn du mal ruffy mit kizaru vergleichst wirst du feststellen das ruffy immer ein wenig würde, ehre und respekt vor seinen gegner hatte, aber wenn ich mir ansehe wie dieser blitzkondor auf dem archipel ohne respekt und irgendwas einfach mal alles umnietet und dsich dann wie der bigboss vorkommt krieg ich wutschübe :U


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na du missverstehst mich... ich würde mal sagen das einzig schwierige war wie in blackbeards fall diese frucht zu finden, der rest geht dann alleine von der hand... doch wenn du mal ruffy mit kizaru vergleichst wirst du feststellen das ruffy immer ein wenig würde, ehre und respekt vor seinen gegner hatte, aber wenn ich mir ansehe wie dieser blitzkondor auf dem archipel ohne respekt und irgendwas einfach mal alles umnietet und dsich dann wie der bigboss vorkommt krieg ich wutschübe :U



Wirklich Würde habe ich bei Ruffy beim Kampf gegen Lucci aber nicht gespürt, das war eher Hass und absolute Verachtung. 
Und wie wir wissen, kann man Teufelskräfte trainieren, also muß man zumindest sagen, dass Kizaru (über Aka Inu weiß ich noch nix) schon lange im Besitz der Teufelskräfte ist, sonst wäre er wohl kaum Admiral und ein absoluter Schrecken unter den Piraten. Blaufasan ist ja auch ein richtig übler Gegner, auch wenn er mit seiner "schlampigen" Gerechtigkeit ein wesentlich angenehmerer Zeitgenosse als Kizaru ist.


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2010)

Ja klar Lucci war was persönliches genau wie bei Arlong.... aber wie Kizaru sich aufführt so arrogant und eingebildet -.-


----------



## LiangZhou (15. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja klar Lucci war was persönliches genau wie bei Arlong.... aber wie Kizaru sich aufführt so arrogant und eingebildet -.-




Ganz ehrlich, ich hab kein Plan wo der für dich arrogant rüberkommt. Er IST stark und KANN nunmal 80% der Piraten plätten, da hat Kizaru sich ein wenig Respekt verdient imho.


----------



## Kargaro (15. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich hab kein Plan wo der für dich arrogant rüberkommt. Er IST stark und KANN nunmal 80% der Piraten plätten, da hat Kizaru sich ein wenig Respekt verdient imho.


Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.  Wenn du wissen willst, was wirklich arrogant ist, warte ab bis Aka Inu im Anime vorkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (16. März 2010)

Hat sich eigentlich noch jemand die neu erschienenen Box von Hikari no Densetsu (Hikari - Die kleinen Superstars) geholt? Ist ja eigentlich ein Mädchenanime, aber da Hikari mit 8 oder 9 das erste Animemädel, in das ich verschossen war, musste die Box her. Sind leider nur 19 Folgen mit offenem Ende, das man aber aus dem Mange erfahren kann, aber trotzdem macht der Anime Spaß. Ich mag eh solche Anime in den 80ern (Rock'n Cop, Hikari, Rock'n Roll Kids, Captain Tsubasa). Kennt da noch jemand ein paar gute Sachen? Nur die Box ist optisch eher mittelmäßig. Rosa Verpackung mit bescheidenem Motiv, das hat KSM bei Zorro oder Robin Hood besser gemacht.


----------



## aisteh (16. März 2010)

Den einzigen 80er Anime den ich mir bis jetzt angekuckt hab war SDF Macross und das auch nur, weil ich alle drei Serien davon sehen wollte. Ich werd damit auch nicht wirklich warm, die Subs sind mir meistens zu schlecht und ab und an wiederholen sich die Animationen auch sehr oft (Ja, ich bin verwöhnt :f)


----------



## Kargaro (17. März 2010)

Ich hab gestern angefangen mit dem Anime Fairy Tail. Weiß zufällig jemand, wieviele Folgen es derzeit davon gibt?


----------



## Kizna (17. März 2010)

Soweit ich mich nicht täusche, bisher nur 23. Da ist der Manga deutlich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (17. März 2010)

22. Für so was is immer ganz praktisch.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2010)

So langsam sollte es sich doch bei jedem rumgesprochen haben, dass hier Links zu Seiten, die bereits in Deutschland lizenziertes Anime/Manga Material hosten, 

_*absolut* *unerwünscht*_​sind.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. März 2010)

One Piece Chapter 578 Spoiler:



Spoiler



Wuhu! Endlich sehen wir etwas von Senghok/Sengoku´s (weiß gerade nicht was richtig ist) Kraft! Ich frage mich aber noch was diese eigentlich ist...außerdem scheint es das Ruffy von "Admiral Magmatunte" erwischt wird, konnte es aber wegen der Qualität nich wirklich erkennen. Aufgrund von Jimbei´s Reaktion schätze ich einfach das er getroffen wurde.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich nicht täusche, bisher nur 23. Da ist der Manga deutlich weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag deinen Avatar. Shakugan no Shana ^_^

Kennt ihr Brave Story? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ja ich weiss so nen Kleinkindanime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2010)

Ich fand Brave Story großartig.

Ich hab ihn mittlerweile glaube ich schon 3 mal gesehn. Es könnte ruhig noch ne vortsetzung kommen wenn nicht sogar ein vollständiger Anime, 

um noch ein bisschen Hintergrundstory aufzudecken und die Charakterentwicklung noch ein bisschen zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Braamséry (18. März 2010)

Muss endlich sagen, dass es ja auch im Narutomanga wieder normal vorangeht, nicht immer das Gelaber.

One Piece wird auch immer spannender, weil ich immer mehr erfahren will wie das ausgeht^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2010)

Warum unterlasst ihr diese ganze Tipps und Link gebereich nicht einfach gleich? So schwer die passende Seite zu finden

ist es nämlich nicht. Damit haben die Admins ihre ruhe und die die eine Seite haben wollen, trainieren ihre google Fähigkeiten.^^


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> PS: Is das so ok? Is ja kein Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ganz ehrlich, es ist nicht OK. Und dafür wirst du jetzt auch die Konsequenzen tragen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer glaubt mich verarschen zu müssen, wo ich gerade hier im Thread auch mal wohlwollend ein Auge zudrücke, liegt absolut falsch.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich fand Brave Story großartig.
> 
> Ich hab ihn mittlerweile glaube ich schon 3 mal gesehn. Es könnte ruhig noch ne vortsetzung kommen wenn nicht sogar ein vollständiger Anime,
> 
> um noch ein bisschen Hintergrundstory aufzudecken und die Charakterentwicklung noch ein bisschen zu verdeutlichen.



Ich fand Brave Story auch total toll ^_^ Wenigstens einer der mir zustimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich wünsch mir auch eine Fortsetzung T_T

Es könnte ja z.B. passieren das ein anderer Wanderer aus der anderen Welt rüberkommt und wieder alles durcheinanderbringt und die "Echte Welt" (Also die Erde) ins Chaos stürzt.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, es ist nicht OK. Und dafür wirst du jetzt auch die Konsequenzen tragen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeigs ihm, Noxiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

OP SPoiler



Spoiler



Bestes Chapter seit langem, Akainu und Senghoku drehen richtig auf. Doch wieso macht Crocodile das nu? Den zusammenhang versteh ich nicht


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein Wenig OOT, aber gestern Abend war ich feiern in nem Club und hab da so ein Mädel gesehn. Ich schätz mal die war so ca 18 Jahre jung (war sone Veranstaltung an denen man so ziemlich alles sieht zwischen 18 und 40 oder so, da unter der Woche). Auf jeden Fall hatte die ne grosse Anime-/Manga-Figur auf ihrem Top, so grob geschätzt vom Hals bis zum Bauchnabel runter (von der Grösse her). Hab keine Ahnung was das für ne Figur war, aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.
Für mich sah das extrem "freakig" aus (entschuldigt bitte den Begriff...). Ich mag auch Animes und guck mir ab und zu welche an, aber das...nunja...ich denk mal Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Was hält Ihr davon? Klar, kann sich jeder anzieh wie er will. Aber denkt Ihr, auf Euch hätte das auch eher einen seltsamen, negativen, freakigen Eindruck gemacht, würdet Ihr dem neutral entgegen stehen wie anderen Durchschnittsklamotten oder fändet Ihr das sogar toll?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. März 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht ein Wenig OOT, aber gestern Abend war ich feiern in nem Club und hab da so ein Mädel gesehn. Ich schätz mal die war so ca 18 Jahre jung (war sone Veranstaltung an denen man so ziemlich alles sieht zwischen 18 und 40 oder so, da unter der Woche). Auf jeden Fall hatte die ne grosse Anime-/Manga-Figur auf ihrem Top, so grob geschätzt vom Hals bis zum Bauchnabel runter (von der Grösse her). Hab keine Ahnung was das für ne Figur war, aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.
> Für mich sah das extrem "freakig" aus (entschuldigt bitte den Begriff...). Ich mag auch Animes und guck mir ab und zu welche an, aber das...nunja...ich denk mal Ihr wisst was ich meine.
> 
> Was hält Ihr davon? Klar, kann sich jeder anzieh wie er will. Aber denkt Ihr, auf Euch hätte das auch eher einen seltsamen, negativen, freakigen Eindruck gemacht, würdet Ihr dem neutral entgegen stehen wie anderen Durchschnittsklamotten oder fändet Ihr das sogar toll?



Ich hätte wahrscheinlich garnicht darauf reagiert. Solange sie nicht KOMPLETT wie eine Figur aus einem Manga/Anime angezogen störts mich nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

Ich bin seit kurzem nicht nur Urahara Fan sondern UrahraXYoruichi Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht ein Wenig OOT, aber gestern Abend war ich feiern in nem Club und hab da so ein Mädel gesehn. Ich schätz mal die war so ca 18 Jahre jung (war sone Veranstaltung an denen man so ziemlich alles sieht zwischen 18 und 40 oder so, da unter der Woche). Auf jeden Fall hatte die ne grosse Anime-/Manga-Figur auf ihrem Top, so grob geschätzt vom Hals bis zum Bauchnabel runter (von der Grösse her). Hab keine Ahnung was das für ne Figur war, aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.
> Für mich sah das extrem "freakig" aus (entschuldigt bitte den Begriff...). Ich mag auch Animes und guck mir ab und zu welche an, aber das...nunja...ich denk mal Ihr wisst was ich meine.
> 
> Was hält Ihr davon? Klar, kann sich jeder anzieh wie er will. Aber denkt Ihr, auf Euch hätte das auch eher einen seltsamen, negativen, freakigen Eindruck gemacht, würdet Ihr dem neutral entgegen stehen wie anderen Durchschnittsklamotten oder fändet Ihr das sogar toll?



war das en schwarz weißes top mit der aufschrift so hot? so eins hat meine freundin letztens verkauft, aber das ging noch oder meint so so ein extrem farbiges grelles quirliges was auch immer ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht ein Wenig OOT, aber gestern Abend war ich feiern in nem Club und hab da so ein Mädel gesehn. Ich schätz mal die war so ca 18 Jahre jung (war sone Veranstaltung an denen man so ziemlich alles sieht zwischen 18 und 40 oder so, da unter der Woche). Auf jeden Fall hatte die ne grosse Anime-/Manga-Figur auf ihrem Top, so grob geschätzt vom Hals bis zum Bauchnabel runter (von der Grösse her). Hab keine Ahnung was das für ne Figur war, aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.
> Für mich sah das extrem "freakig" aus (entschuldigt bitte den Begriff...). Ich mag auch Animes und guck mir ab und zu welche an, aber das...nunja...ich denk mal Ihr wisst was ich meine.
> 
> Was hält Ihr davon? Klar, kann sich jeder anzieh wie er will. Aber denkt Ihr, auf Euch hätte das auch eher einen seltsamen, negativen, freakigen Eindruck gemacht, würdet Ihr dem neutral entgegen stehen wie anderen Durchschnittsklamotten oder fändet Ihr das sogar toll?



Nicht schlimmer als all jene die Wochenende für Wochenende im Trikot ihrer Lieblingsmannschaft grölend durch die Straßen ziehen...


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2010)

Ich hab auch eins mit nem nackten Animegirl drauf. Ist ein japanisches Rammstein Shirt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr vom bild? ok zugegeben ist nicht so viel arbeit gewesen^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (20. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP SPoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ist recht einfach. Man kann es auch in einem vorigen chapter schon lesen, dass das letzte was er will ist, dass jmd von der Marine glücklich ist. Und der tot von Ruffy wäre ja ein wahrer Segen, von daher verhindert er das.


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (21. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht schlimmer als all jene die Wochenende für Wochenende im Trikot ihrer Lieblingsmannschaft grölend durch die Straßen ziehen...



naja, anime-fans werden so noch nicht akzeptiert. Fussball ist das beliebteste was Deutschland hat. Ich denke Animes sind vorn mit dabei, aber noch nicht so weit, dass bald alle mit Anime-shirts rumrennen. 

Sowas wird dann eher belächelt, leider meist abwertend (auch wenn etwas in grellen total bunk, fast blinkenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, farben schon etwas extrem ist)


----------



## Kizna (22. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> naja, anime-fans werden so noch nicht akzeptiert. Fussball ist das beliebteste was Deutschland hat. Ich denke Animes sind vorn mit dabei, aber noch nicht so weit, dass bald alle mit Anime-shirts rumrennen.




Wobei ich letztlich einkaufen war und im Conan (recht teures Kleidungsgeschäft) einige Markenshirts mit Animeaufdruck gesehen habe. Ob das jetzt einfach eine Modeerscheinung war oder sich wirklich langsam durchsetzt ... wer weis?


----------



## Klunker (24. März 2010)

Wie euch ja vllt schon aufgefallen ist, gibt es jetzt fairy tail in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dürfte einige ziemlich interessant sein, jedenfalls ne andere sache. Carlsen hat als kleine promotion aktion en spielchen gestartet bei welchen man jeden tag was gewinnen kann, wenn man eine frage aus dem ft universum beantworten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unter http://www.fairytail-manga.de/ findet ihr die seite und natürlich wie sollte es auch anders wennsein, wenn es um ft geht, kann man auch gilden gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe einfahc mal eine gegründet unter den namen stardust, wer will ja ja eintreten bzw schickt mir über pn seine e-mil adresse und ich lade euch dann ein. am anfang macht man übrigens en kleinen test...yaya ich bin feuermagie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und meine name lautet Dandte. 

Der Manga kostet übrigens 5.95 und ist seit dem 18 meine ich zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2010)

El es correcto!

Ich habe mit den ersten Band am Freitag 19.03 gekauft und die Ähnlichkeit zu Odas Zeichenstil ist stellenweise schon frappierend. Könnte sie aber lohnen, auch wenn mich der erste Band nicht dermaßen vom Hocker gehauen hat.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. März 2010)

ACHTUNG!!!!!! Aktuelle One Piece (Chapter 579) und Bleach (Chapter 397) Spoiler:



Spoiler



Das neue One Piece Chapter ist ja mal ABSOLUT genial! Corby schrit einfach mal über das gesamte Kriegsgetümmel und jeder hört für ein paar Sekunden auf zu kämpfen, aber Admiral Magmatunte (sollte ab sofort eigentlich Magmaarsch heißen) will den töten weil er einige Sekunden verschwendet hat! Shanks taucht endlich auf und jetzt möchte er den Krieg beenden. Absolut genial!
Bleach fand ich nicht sogut, bis auf die Tatsache, das Ichigo´s Vater endlich auftaucht und gegen Aizen kämpft!


----------



## Slush (26. März 2010)

Heute ist es endlich soweit ... die 1 Stunde Naruto Shippuuden extra folge kommt endlich raus <3 und sie ist KEINE FILLE FOLGE <33 !


----------



## Descartes (26. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das der Rote auftaucht fand ich auch super, auf den hab ich schon gewartet.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. März 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Das der Rote auftaucht fand ich auch super, auf den hab ich schon gewartet.




Danke, für's Spoilern.



-.-





OP



Spoiler



lololololololololShankslololololo


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

OP Spoiler:


Spoiler



Endlich sieht man mal die Fähigkeit von Ace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer weiss evtl tauchen noch paar Kaiser mehr auf... ich frag mich iwi auch was Beckmann kann, schon hart als er seine Schrotflinte auf die Lichtmuschi richtet und der gleich klein beigibt :< aber man sieht schon wie sich viele Marine Soldaten überlegen ob das ganze überhaupt einen Sinn hat undso :<


----------



## LiangZhou (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OP Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Wieso Ace? Du meinst wohl Shanks, sfaik hat der keine Frucht gessen und beckman hat keine Schrotflinte, sondern ein Gewehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP Spoiler


Spoiler



kennt man jetzt eigentlich schon alle 4 Kaiser? nein oder also Shanks, Whitebeard und ich glaube Luffys Großvater ist auch einer aber Shanks ist glaub der einzige ohne Teufelskräfte?


ach und ab Montag kommen die neue Naruto Shippudden Folgen auf RTL2!


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



1. shanks hat sicherlich irgendeine besondere fähigkeit, 2. ist ruffys opa sicher kein Kaiser, die 4 kaiser sind die zurzeit mächtigsten piraten und ruffys opa ist der held der marine da er gold roger "gefangen" hat.... >.<


----------



## Kizna (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. shanks hat sicherlich irgendeine besondere fähigkeit, 2. ist ruffys opa sicher kein Kaiser, die 4 kaiser sind die zurzeit mächtigsten piraten und ruffys opa ist der held der marine da er gold roger "gefangen" hat.... >.<



OP


Spoiler



Besondere Fähigkeit vll. aber auf gar keinen Fall eine Teufelsfrucht. Ich erinner nur mal kurz an die erste Folge von OP und wer da von wen gerettet wurde.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Nein, aber man kennt drei von vier: 
1. (Der jetzt verstorbene) Whitebeard
2. Shanks 
3. Ein Kerl der Kaido heißt. Er hat gegen Moria gekämpft und ist der Grund warum Moria Angst vor der neuen Welt hat. Er hat auch versucht, Whitebeard zu töten


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. shanks hat sicherlich irgendeine besondere fähigkeit, 2. ist ruffys opa sicher kein Kaiser, die 4 kaiser sind die zurzeit mächtigsten piraten und ruffys opa ist der held der marine da er gold roger "gefangen" hat.... >.<





Spoiler



Gold Roger hat sich gestellt was man aus der Folge 400 ja entnehmen kann, außerdem hat Gold Roger ein so hohes Kopfgeld das selbst Garp keine Chance gegen ihn gehabt hätte.


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Roger hat sich gestellt was man aus der Folge 400 ja entnehmen kann, außerdem hat Gold Roger ein so hohes Kopfgeld das selbst Garp keine Chance gegen ihn gehabt hätte.





Spoiler



jajaja alles schön und gut ich hab ja geschrieben "gefasst" in anführungs und schlusszeichen, ich kenn one piece gut genug glaub mir... Garp ist trotzdem KEIN kaiser -.-


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> jajaja alles schön und gut ich hab ja geschrieben "gefasst" in anführungs und schlusszeichen, ich kenn one piece gut genug glaub mir... Garp ist trotzdem KEIN kaiser -.-



Das ist ja ok ich sagte ja auch nur ich glaube er ist einer, mit den 4 Kaisern habe ich mich noch nicht so auseinander gesetzt deswegen habe ich ja gefragt.


----------



## Medmius (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Roger hat sich gestellt was man aus der Folge 400 ja entnehmen kann, außerdem hat Gold Roger ein so hohes Kopfgeld das selbst Garp keine Chance gegen ihn gehabt hätte.




^ Spoiler über Roger

Kopfgeld =/ Kraft



> Das Kopfgeld ist nicht nur ein Maßstab dafür, wie "stark" jemand ist.
> Es ist auch ein Indikator des Levels an Gefahr, welches man für die Weltregierung darstellt.



Beispiele: 
Blackbeard; Sehr gefährlich, aber kein Kopfgeld,
Nico Robin; 8 Jahre altes Mädchen, trotzdem 79 Mio Kopfgeld.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. März 2010)

OP



Spoiler



Was denkt ihr über Shiki den alten Kauz?


----------



## TheGui (27. März 2010)

OP spoiler.


Spoiler



Hm, Lysops Dady macht nem Logia nutzer angst... Somit muss er ähnlich der Amazonen Haki in seine Kugeln packen können. trotzdem... kann er schneller als das Licht ballern? oder hat Kizzarus Speed seine grenzen in seiner reaktionsfähigkeit?


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



das ist nicht lysops dad -.- lysops dad ist yasopp und sieht fast gleich aus wie lysop, der kerl mit der flinte ist ben beckman, shanks vize -.-


----------



## Cornholio01 (27. März 2010)

Muss hier auch mal einsteigen, also erst mal servus ^^

was ich z.z. guck:
Naruto Chapters auf youtube
one piece serie gesubbt
darker than black <---- einfach nur der oberhammer ^^
bleach nich mehr so oft

darker than black, wer kennt das ?
z.z. einer meiner lieblingsmangas/ -animes


----------



## Medmius (27. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Shiki der 4. Kaiser ist


----------



## Kangrim (27. März 2010)

Kennt einer von euch vielleicht einen Anime der Death Note ähnelt? Damit mein ich nicht sowas wie Coad Gease.

Es sollte nur ums logische denken gehen. Am besten ohne kämpfe wer der stärkere ist, sondern alleine das austricksen des Gegners soll wichtig sein.




Wär cool wenn ihr da was wüsstet.


----------



## Klunker (27. März 2010)

wieso postet kangrimm chopis frage ? xD aber mir fällt da auch keiner ein, mm ein aniem in dem 2 oder mehr clevere kerlchen gegeneinander spieln :/ als manga würde mir da future diary einfallen, ist zwar en bissel anders, aber es geht darum wer besser überleben kann..im groben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was aber auch vllt interessant ist Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji, dürfte eigentlich deinen wünschen entsprechen, hier gewinnt auch nur der mit der besseren strategie und es ein anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://anisearch.de/?page=anime&id=4470 einfach mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> wieso postet kangrimm chopis frage ?


hihihi...

Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji hört sich interessant an,könnte wirklich was für mich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. März 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Glaube nicht, ich denke er wäre so vorgestellt worden


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. März 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch vielleicht einen Anime der Death Note ähnelt? Damit mein ich nicht sowas wie Coad Gease.
> 
> Es sollte nur ums logische denken gehen. Am besten ohne kämpfe wer der stärkere ist, sondern alleine das austricksen des Gegners soll wichtig sein.
> 
> ...



"One Outs" wäre wohl genau das richtige http://anisearch.de/...e=anime&id=5026

auch wenns im setting mit death note nicht ähnelt und es um baseball geht ist das ehr ein psychologic anime und der charakter "toua tokuchi" ist der mittelpunkt der serie der eben seine gegner mit psychotricks manipuliert und fertig macht..übrigens einer meiner lieblingscharaktere

spannung bleibt immer erhalten..ehr ich mich versah war schon wieder ne folge rum.animationen sind auf nem hochen niveau, einiges weit hergeholt aber das ist ja typisch für ein solches genre..bei death note und code geass wars ja nicht anders..im großen und ganzen eine würdige alternative zu den genregöttern auf diesem gebiet

ach btw..wenn ich schonmal hier bin nach all den jahren...NGE suxx immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (28. März 2010)

One piece-Quiz 

http://www.testedich.de/fan-quizzes-tests-One-Piece.php?katb=147C


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vampire hunter D bloodlust - Nostalgie xD[/font]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> One piece-Quiz
> 
> http://www.testedich...e.php?katb=147C



Kann es sein das das dritte Quiz einen Fehler hat? Ich bin mir ZIEMLICH sicher das Garp NICHT der Vater von Gol D. Roger ist.


----------



## Kizna (29. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Kann es sein das das dritte Quiz einen Fehler hat? Ich bin mir ZIEMLICH sicher das Garp NICHT der Vater von Gol D. Roger ist.



Garp ist der Vater von Monkey D. Dragon und somit der Großvater von Ruffy, also hast du recht. Vorallem waren Garp und Gol D. Roger fast gleich alt, wäre also ziemlich seltsam.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Das Quizz hat nen Fehler jo... :<


----------



## Skatero (29. März 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "One Outs" wäre wohl genau das richtige http://anisearch.de/...e=anime&id=5026
> 
> auch wenns im setting mit death note nicht ähnelt und es um baseball geht ist das ehr ein psychologic anime und der charakter "toua tokuchi" ist der mittelpunkt der serie der eben seine gegner mit psychotricks manipuliert und fertig macht..übrigens einer meiner lieblingscharaktere



Danke für den Tipp. Hab jetzt 5 Episoden geschaut und ich mag den Anime.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2010)

Ich hab grad die 12 Folge von Kaiji zuendegesehn,sehr guter Anime.Sowas hab ich gesucht.
Kranke Ideen,normale Menschen,man wird fast schon dazu gezwungen nachzudenken,was man selbst machen würde in der Situation.
Jemand hat mir gesagt,dass der Zeichenstil alt Shounen ist (glaub ich :3) Sieht ziemlich geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



One Out hab ich mir noch nicht angesehn,werd ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (30. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> One piece-Quiz
> 
> http://www.testedich.de/fan-quizzes-tests-One-Piece.php?katb=147C


Omg.. 2 von 3 Quizes ganz oben auf der Seite enthalten Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. März 2010)

Liar Game ist auch ein 1A-Psychomanga. Die Zeichnungen sind allenfalls Mittelmaß, aber psychologisch einfach geil.

Ich les grad mal wieder Death Note - KANN DIESES DUMME KIND MISA NICHT EINFACH STERBEN? -.- ^^
Ansonsten schau ich grad Hajime No Ippo, nachdem ichs vorher gelesen hatte. Bester Manga/Anime ever. Die meisten späteren Kämpfe sind 10mal spannender als das, was gerade bei One Piece abläuft. Mindestens.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

Bin zwar jetzt nicht so der Animefan aber eine Serie hat es mir ganz besonders angetan : Visions of Escaflown ! Ist das übehaupt n Anime? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach auch wenn nich *senfdazugeb*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Bin zwar jetzt nicht so der Animefan aber eine Serie hat es mir ganz besonders angetan : Visions of Escaflown ! Ist das übehaupt n Anime?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Raus mit dir, steht doch extra Fans only! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spass, aber kenn ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2010)

Jup, Vision of Escaflowne ist ein Anime.


----------



## Kizna (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Raus mit dir, steht doch extra Fans only!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist ein Klassiker. Könnte man eigentlich gut neben Cowboy Bebop und Record of Lodoss war einreihen. Wobei man einen im Jahre 1996 erschienen Anime nicht wirklich als Klassiker bezeichnen kann. Allerdings war der Zeichenstiel zu dem Zeitpunkt noch etwas anders. Fällt vorallem bei den Nasen auf.


----------



## rEdiC (31. März 2010)

Was gibts den so für Animes die epische Fights á la Dragonball beeinhalten? Ich stell mir da so einen Kampf bei strömendem Regen vor, wo sich die Kontrahenten gegenüber stehn. sowas halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2010)

Naja da gäbe es die Üblichen verdächtigen wie Bleach und Naruto.

Black Lagoon hatte auch sehr coole kämpfe, allerdings mit Knarren und nicht mit superkräften.

Vielleicht auch das gute alte Inuyasha, welches aber mehr mit Story als mit Kämpfen beschäftigt ist.

Oder Shaman King, welches eine geile Story, coole Charaktere und genausogute Kämpfe hat.

Sollte mir noch was einfallen werd ich es noch ergänzen.


----------



## EisblockError (31. März 2010)

Ich bin so ein Anime Fan, ich lerne Japanish und fahre anch Japan, nur um Animes und Mangas bald im Orginal lesen/sehen zu können.

Ausserdem schaue ich Animes generell nur auf Japanish mit Englischen untertiteln.


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2010)

yeah habe fairy tail buttons beim carlsen gewinnspiel gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde die überaus stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich bin so ein Anime Fan, ich lerne Japanish und fahre anch Japan, nur um Animes und Mangas bald im Orginal lesen/sehen zu können.
> 
> Ausserdem schaue ich Animes generell nur auf Japanish mit Englischen untertiteln.



Herzlichen glückwunsch?




@Klunker

Cool xD

Das grade du das gewinnst ist ja ein zufall. Grade der der mir immer gesagt hat "Schau Fairy Tail!" xD

Ich wünschte ich hätte auch mal so ein Glück.^^


----------



## Kizna (1. April 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> yeah habe fairy tail buttons beim carlsen gewinnspiel gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Buttons sehen super aus. ... hmmm aus irgendwelchen Gründen kriege ich grade das Bedürfniss Lucky Star und Sailor Moon zu gucken ..


----------



## chopi (1. April 2010)

So,ich hab Kaiji zuende gesehn,grad die 26 Folge.
Der Anime an sich war klasse,allerdings war das Ende wirklich Scheisse :/ Man hätte gedacht,es endet passender,ja von mir aus alle sterben,aber nicht son Dreck :/ Sonst ist der Anime allerdings sehr zu empfehlen wenn man sowas mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/me geht jetzt auf Anisearch und durchsucht "psychological" :
(geht das dort überhaupt?)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. April 2010)

One Piece Spoiler:



Spoiler



This War...is over!!!(9000!!!!!!!!!)
Richtig cooles Kapitel meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn ich nicht verstehen warum Senghok Shanks einfach hat gehen lassen. Finde auch gut das erwähnt wurde was Shanks in letzter Zeit (naja, am Tag davor) gemacht hat.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. April 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Der Anime an sich war klasse,allerdings war das Ende wirklich Scheisse :/ Man hätte gedacht,es endet passender,ja von mir aus alle sterben,aber nicht son Dreck :/ Sonst ist der Anime allerdings sehr zu empfehlen wenn man sowas mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich halte es sogar für ein grundsätzliches problem bei den animes..ihre enden sind irgendwie nur selten zufriedenstellend oder gar schlicht nicht vorhanden..vieles sieht einfach nach einem abschnitt des lebens dieser animefiguren aus ohne einen schlusswort oder schlüsselereignis am ende..ich glaube von allen animes die ich bisher geschaut habe, haben mir locker 80% aller enden absolut nicht gefallen..hollywood macht da einen besseren job ;D


----------



## Braamséry (2. April 2010)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Was gibts den so für Animes die epische Fights á la Dragonball beeinhalten? Ich stell mir da so einen Kampf bei strömendem Regen vor, wo sich die Kontrahenten gegenüber stehn. sowas halt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Naruto z.B. ist ein sau geiler fight "Jiraya gg. Pain"



worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> One Piece Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, das Kapitel war sehr geil.


Spoiler



Er lässt ihn ziehen, weil er schon viele verletzte hat und nicht noch einen mächtigen Fein brauchen kann. Damit würde er das ganze für die Marine nur viel schlimmer machen


----------



## Tokkrash (2. April 2010)

Ich habe heute für mich den Anime Death Note entdeckt der ist wirklich klasse kann ich euch nur empfehlen.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. April 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Bei Naruto z.B. ist ein sau geiler fight "Jiraya gg. Pain"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Danke fürs Naruto Spoilern >_>





Op 



Spoiler



Es ist ein schönes und würdiges Ende der Arc, wenn man auch nicht viel über Shanks erfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Danke fürs Naruto Spoilern >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Bis auf die Stelle wo die den Kampf mit Kaido(u) erwähnen. Ich hoffe (und schätze) das sie das irgendwann genauer erläutern werden.


----------



## Nawato (2. April 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Ich habe heute für mich den Anime Death Note entdeckt der ist wirklich klasse kann ich euch nur empfehlen.



Der ist eigentlich ziemlich bekannt, fänds komisch wenn den hier jemand nicht kennt.


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2010)

OP:



Spoiler



Olol Shanks goes enrage und prügelt mal eben alles wech :< die Admirals scheinen auch nicht wirklich viel entgegenzusetzen haben... GO SHANKS GO SHANKS hau sie in stücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber geil find ich ja "Shanks X Buggy" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber shanks hat echt viel gemeinsam mit ruffy, so will er ihn jetzt ja extra nicht sehen um nicht das versprechen zu brechen das er ihm gegeben hat, das ruffy ihm den hut zurück gibt wenn er der tollst epirat ist :</


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoiler Fail


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2010)

War keine Absicht sry.... :/


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> War keine Absicht sry.... :/



Gut, ich hätte auch nicht direkt "Spoiler Fail" schreiben müssen, aber ich wollte sowas schon immer mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Klunker (3. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah -.- haben wir das gleiche chapter gelesen? 



Spoiler



shanks tut nichts außer zu reden und setzt sich auch nicht mit den admirälen auseinander Oo


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Der ist eigentlich ziemlich bekannt, fänds komisch wenn den hier jemand nicht kennt.



Ich kenns zwar, abe irgendwie hat er mich kalt gelassen )= Bedeutet auf gut deutsch wohl, dass ich keinen guten Geschmack habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. April 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> boah -.- haben wir das gleiche chapter gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ja weil die admiräle null chance hätten es auch noch mit den rothaaren aufzunehmen... und shanks tut mehr als du denkst... so etwas nennt sich "macht" -.-


----------



## Klunker (3. April 2010)

op


Spoiler



shanks sit sich durchaus der lage und seinem einflussbereich bewusst, er weiß, dass er es auf keinen konflikt ankommen lassen muss und appelliert an sengoku, dass dieser darauf eingeht. trotzdem prügelt er nicht alles weg, wie du es ausdrückst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. April 2010)

Mich würde unglaublich interessieren welche Fähigkeiten die Crewmitglieder des roten haben :O


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mich würde unglaublich interessieren welche Fähigkeiten die Crewmitglieder des roten haben :O



Lucky isst seine Gegner wahrscheinlich.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. April 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Lucky isst seine Gegner wahrscheinlich.



Wapol-Like? Glaub nicht

Ich persöhnlich hoffe ja das sie alle keine Früchte haben D


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2010)

So von One Outs habe ich jetzt alle Episoden gesehen. Es ist wirklich ein sehr guter Anime.

Nun werde ich anfangen Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji zu schauen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Raus mit dir, steht doch extra Fans only!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kennst du nich? Dann raus mit dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2010)

Guckt sich noch jemand in letzter Zeit alle Ghibli Filme an die gerade im TV kommen?

Ghibli mach einfach die besten Animefilme. Da gibt es nichts daran zu rütteln.

Hab über Ostern das erste mal Pom Poko gesehen  und finde es einfach toll.


----------



## TheGui (11. April 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Guckt sich noch jemand in letzter Zeit alle Ghibli Filme an die gerade im TV kommen?



manchmal lohnt es sich ARTE zu schauen xD

PS: dragon1 Deathnote Staffel 1 is grandios! wie kann es dich net berühren xD


----------



## Nawato (11. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> manchmal lohnt es sich ARTE zu schauen xD
> 
> PS: dragon1 Deathnote Staffel 1 is grandios! wie kann es dich net berühren xD



Hö es gibt mehr als eine Staffel ????


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hö es gibt mehr als eine Staffel ????



Staffel 1 ist bis zum Tod von L, die Saga um M und N ist dann die zweite Staffel (Die, die lame ist)


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: dragon1 Deathnote Staffel 1 is grandios! wie kann es dich net berühren xD



ich glaub mir hat damals nichtmal die erste folge gefallen ...


----------



## Nawato (11. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Staffel 1 ist bis zum Tod von L, die Saga um M und N ist dann die zweite Staffel (Die, die lame ist)



Stimmt, wusste nur nich das das ne andere Staffel war, aber der Tot von Light war so geil ... ich hab da n Lachflash bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das passiert mit Größenwahnsinnigen!


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich glaub mir hat damals nichtmal die erste folge gefallen ...



Naja die erste Folge...interessant wirds immer erst ein bischen später...ist wohl der am besten inszenierte Kampf von Superhirnen ever die Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja die erste Folge...interessant wirds immer erst ein bischen später...ist wohl der am besten inszenierte Kampf von Superhirnen ever die Serie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hol ichs mal nach^^


bam Kira (light) ist ein richtiger Maniac Oo Einfach bosartig...WAHNSINNIG!


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Spoiler



ich fands echt shice gerade wo L und Light sich angefreundet haben stirbt L und nur weil Light sich errinern kann.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> ich fands echt shice gerade wo L und Light sich angefreundet haben stirbt L und nur weil Light sich errinern kann.



Du !@#$% warum ist das kein spoiler QQ


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

sorry.. eigentlich hat ich nen Spoiler gemacht..


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dann hol ichs mal nach^^


Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> bam Kira (light) ist ein richtiger Maniac Oo Einfach bosartig...WAHNSINNIG!



Eben. L und L (Light und L o.0) sind einfach beide durchgeknallte Charaktere, die aber dabei unfassbar intelligent und vorrausschauend sind - 2 Superhirne, das eine rechtschaffend und das andere von einer überzogenen Rechtschaffenheit geleitet wahnsinnig bösartig - so ähnlich und so unterschiedlich ^-^


----------



## Nawato (12. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eben. L und L (Light und L o.0) sind einfach beide durchgeknallte Charaktere, die aber dabei unfassbar intelligent und vorrausschauend sind - 2 Superhirne, das eine rechtschaffend und das andere von einer überzogenen Rechtschaffenheit geleitet wahnsinnig bösartig - so ähnlich und so unterschiedlich ^-^



Und dazu hat Light den einzig guten Deutschen Synchronsprecher abbekommen, is der einzige Deutsche Sprecher der was kann finde ich... der rest hört sich bei Animes immer total für den Arsch an.


----------



## TheGui (12. April 2010)

Ich fand das so genial wie er den FBI Agent ausgenutzt hat... das war so bei mir der knackpunkt zu "OHA WTF need more"


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (13. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich fand das so genial wie er den FBI Agent ausgenutzt hat... das war so bei mir der knackpunkt zu "OHA WTF need more"



Ja, das hat mich auch beeindruckt! War wirklich cool, wie Light das da ausgetüftelt hat!


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Und dazu hat Light den einzig guten Deutschen Synchronsprecher abbekommen, is der einzige Deutsche Sprecher der was kann finde ich... der rest hört sich bei Animes immer total für den Arsch an.



Ab Folge 7 hab ich glaub ich auf Japanisch mit Subs umgeschaltet ö.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ab Folge 7 hab ich glaub ich auf Japanisch mit Subs umgeschaltet ö.0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs weiter auf Deutsch geguckt da ich den Sprecher mag xD aber der Rest war sowas von ...


----------



## TheGui (13. April 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich habs weiter auf Deutsch geguckt da ich den Sprecher mag xD aber der Rest war sowas von ...



oh gott... wo wir bei Synchro sind.. hab vorher beim zappen Naruto Shippuden auf RTL2 erwischt.. OHHH GOTT xD die eingedeutschten Jutsus sind so ügell.. das is grenzwertig!


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Und dazu hat Light den einzig guten Deutschen Synchronsprecher abbekommen, is der einzige Deutsche Sprecher der was kann finde ich... der rest hört sich bei Animes immer total für den Arsch an.



Ich find Ranma 1/2 auf deutsch gedubbt auch voll cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann mit der deutschen Version viel mehr anfangen, englisch und erst recht Japanisch find ich einfach nur doof.
Aber Ranma 1/2 ist halt ne ausnahme^^


----------



## Nawato (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich find Ranma 1/2 auf deutsch gedubbt auch voll cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Najo so wars bei mir am Anfang auch, naja mittlerweile kann ich, erst recht nach dem ich Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu die ersten 5 Minuten auf Deutsch gesehen hab ... dieses "Glaubt ihr an den Weihnachtsmann" von dem war einfach sowas von ...  ich glaube den Text könnte n Grundschüler besser von nem Blatt ablesen, einfach keine Ger Dubs mehr hören, ich ertrag sie nach dem ganzen Japanisch und manchmal auch Englisch nich mehr, die Sprecher scheinen in den Ländern in anderen Dimensionen zu sein als hier.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Najo so wars bei mir am Anfang auch, naja mittlerweile kann ich, erst recht nach dem ich Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu die ersten 5 Minuten auf Deutsch gesehen hab ... dieses "Glaubt ihr an den Weihnachtsmann" von dem war einfach sowas von ...  ich glaube den Text könnte n Grundschüler besser von nem Blatt ablesen, einfach keine Ger Dubs mehr hören, ich ertrag sie nach dem ganzen Japanisch und manchmal auch Englisch nich mehr, die Sprecher scheinen in den Ländern in anderen Dimensionen zu sein als hier.



Ich sags ja, normalerweise (Naruto...) sind die ger Dubs beschissen, aber Ranma 1/2 ist es genial


----------



## TheGui (13. April 2010)

wo wir bei ausnahmen sind... Der Deutsche Freezer ist super!

als ich das weibliche gekreische des japanischen/englischen gehört habe dachte ich das is nen Aprilwitz!


----------



## EisblockError (13. April 2010)

Ich schau Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, Deathnote, Fairytale und noch sowas


Ich hab letzens so nen komischen Anime gesehen mit Zauberern wo die Zauberere auf Deutsch gezaubert haben xD



ihr wisst was ich meine^^


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich schau Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, Deathnote, Fairytale und noch sowas



Ich lese das ganze Zeug xO. Neben History's strongest Disciple Kenichi, Air Gear, AIKI (Alle ein wenig Ecchi-mäßig o.0), Hajime no Ippo, Full Metal Alchemist, Hunter X Hunter, Skip Beat! usw o.0

Ich hab das Gefühl doch iwie ein Mangafreak zu sein lol


----------



## Skatero (14. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade eine Animeverfilmung gesehen. Von "Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni"
Es wurde nur das erste Kapitel verfilmt, aber passiert ja fast immer das Gleiche in den verschiedenen Kapiteln. Wer das Anime gesehen hat, weiss was ich meine.
Wie erwartet, ist der Anime viel besser als der reale Film.

Hat jemand von euch Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni gesehen? Wenn ja, wie fandet ihr es?


----------



## Nawato (14. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich lese das ganze Zeug xO. Neben History's strongest Disciple Kenichi, Air Gear, AIKI (Alle ein wenig Ecchi-mäßig o.0), Hajime no Ippo, Full Metal Alchemist, Hunter X Hunter, Skip Beat! usw o.0
> 
> *Ich hab das Gefühl doch iwie ein Mangafreak zu sein lol*



Naja bei so wenigen xD Ich warte bei mindestens 20 Mangas auf updates ^^ Nagut ich hab auch nix besseres zu tun, außer vielleicht üben für die Schule und mich mit Freunden treffen um irgendjemanden zu nerven ... richtig zu nerven.


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

omg Death the Kid raubt einem den Letzten Nerv >.<


----------



## Petersburg (14. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> omg Death the Kid raubt einem den Letzten Nerv >.<



Dann versuch doch mal ne ganze Folge mit Excalibur auszuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. April 2010)

Woah Excalibur und Arthus....ich hasse sie^^

Aber Maka und Soul sind cool.^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Aber Maka und Soul sind cool.^^



sind eh die coolsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber blair ist auch voll kewl xD


----------



## Kangrim (14. April 2010)

Am besten find ich Kim Diehl. Sie kommt aber leider nur ganz kurz vor.

Ich hoffe im Manga hat sie einen festen Platz.^^


----------



## Skatero (14. April 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Woah Excalibur und Arthus....ich hasse sie^^
> 
> Aber Maka und Soul sind cool.^^






dragon1 schrieb:


> sind eh die coolsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da gibt es noch jemand, der viel cooler ist. Ihr wisst sicher wer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich meine nicht mich selber.)

Edit:

So ich habe noch eine Frage.
Kennt ihr noch gute "Horror/Psycho"-Animes wie "Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni", "Elfenlied" oder "Paranoia Agent".


----------



## Klunker (15. April 2010)

ich nwürde dir emphelen den manga elfenlied zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist iwrklich gut, und gibs sogar auf deutsch mitlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie weit sind die deutschen überhaupt?^^


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2010)

OP Spoiler:


Spoiler



Der krieg ist also vorbei und whitebeards einfluss weg :< schade eig... und der 4. kaiser ist jetzt auch bekannt... big mum >.> klingt wie ne dicke alte frau :< von wem kam wohl der befehl für flamingo moria umzunieten :<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OP Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich fand ja auch Sengokus Reaktion ziemlich...unerwartet? "ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!!!!!" Aber ich fands trotzdem irgendwie cool^^.Denke sowieso das Sengoku einer der coolsten Charaktere ist.


----------



## Kargaro (17. April 2010)

One Piece (581):



Spoiler



Die Weltregierung will jetzt also so tun als ob die ganze Sache im Impel Down nie passiert wäre... irgendwie schon verständlich aber das können die doch trotzdem nicht machen! Senghok's Reaktion ist passend - er weiß, dass die Menschen enorm gefährdet sind, wenn sie nichtmal gewarnt werden, dass soviele mordsgefährliche Leute ausgebrochen sind... bin mal gespannt wie sich das noch weiter entwickelt.
Achja, was glaubt ihr eigentlich, wer DeFlamingo den Befehl gegeben hat?  Oder hat ihm am Ende vllt sogar keiner den Befehl gegeben und er macht das weil er es so will? Was sind eure Theorien?



Naruto (491):



Spoiler



Naja.. ich kann irgendwie nicht behaupten dass wirklich viel passiert ist...  ein Treffen der Kage, wo nicht viel entschieden oder gemacht wurde (beim letzten Treffen der Kage gabs deutlich mehr Action  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Naruto trifft auf irgendso einer abgelegenen Insel auf Killerbee.. toll.
Es ist doch eh klar, dass Naruto (und Bee wahrscheinlich auch, der auch wie so ein Hitzkopf wirkt) von der Insel abhauen wird, im Krieg mitkämpft und dabei wahrscheinlich noch so nen Superhelden spielen wird der alle in letzter Sekunde rettet... 
Ich bin insgesamt irgendwie nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem Kapitel, aber mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. April 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> One Piece (581):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antwort auf OP Spoiler:



Spoiler



Naja, es gibt nur zwei Möglichketien: 1. Flamingo macht es wirklich einfach nur weil er will.
 	2.Er hat den Befehlt von den 5 Weisen der Marine bekommen. Er hat ja auf Morias Frage ob es Senghok war mit 	
 	"probiers höher" (oder so) geantwortet. Und die einzigsten die über Senghok stehen sind die Weisen.


----------



## Thoor (17. April 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Antwort auf OP Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Na ja... nicht unbedingt... evtl gibts eine noch höhere stärkere macht die gar nichts mit der marine oder so zu tun hat.. etwas "göttliches" oder "übersinnliches" mabye?


----------



## Falathrim (17. April 2010)

OP:


Spoiler



Sengoku wird mir sympathischer...und dass Whitebeards Einfluß weg ist kann man nicht sagen...nur dass die Welt DENKT dass sein Einfluss weg ist...seine "Kinder" werden einen Teufel tun, zuzulassen, dass sein Erbe verloren geht...Brownbeard und Co. werden sicherlich schnell wieder verschwinden. Aber man kann schon sehen, dass Luffy jetzt wohl erstmal wieder seine Nakama zusammensuchen wird und Blackbeard wieder hin und wieder auftauchen wird wie er große Banden zerstört. Shanks wird wohl wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden ._.

Die Geschichte mit DoFlamingo: Da er ein Shichibukai ist gehe ich einfach mal stark davon aus, dass sein ehemaliger Captain zu den Leuten gehört, die aus Impel Down geflohen sind.



Naruto:


Spoiler



Wuhuu....da wurde es gerade spannend im Kampf gegen Akatsuki und dann verschwinden Naruto und Bee auf ne behinderte Insel. Gratz.



Bleach:


Spoiler



Ich glaub ich hör auf das zu lesen...da kommt nix gutes mehr -.-



Fairy Tail:


Spoiler



Jetzt wirds interessant...die Drachen haben ihre Macht wieder...und Gazille ist da...wooohooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bleach:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Seit Ulqui tot is les ich auch nur noch um den Aizen entlich mal verrecken zu sehen ...


----------



## Kargaro (20. April 2010)

Neuester OP-Spoiler:



Spoiler



Flashback... DADAN!!

Ich hoffe wir erfahren endlich wer Dadan ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Neuester OP-Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickst mir ne PM wo du das lesen kannst :<

Grade gelesen: 



Spoiler



Dadan heisst also Kali Dadan :< ich tipp auf Ruffys Mama die sich um ihren sohn sorgt, und ich denk mal gold roger wird ruffys onkel sein oder sowas in der richtung :<


----------



## Kizna (21. April 2010)

Würde zwar nicht in den bisherigen Story-Verlauf passen, aber was wäre wenn OP einen gewagten Schritt in die Zukunft macht? Heist es geht im Narutp Stiel zwei Jahre in die Zukunft. Wenn man sich nämlich die Nebengeschichten der anderen Crew-Mitglieder anschaut, so könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen, dass sich diese eine eigene Crew suchen könnten. Wie gesagt, wird wohl nie kommen aber wäre anderseits auch etwas lustig.


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2010)

Hallo neues OP Chapter und keiner spoilert? dabei wars son geiles ding o.O


Spoiler



Soso Dadan Kali ist also die Ziehmutter von Ace und Ruffy und ziemlich in kriminelle Dinge verwickelt :< Dadan ist wohl mehr ein Famillienname... Ich frag mich iwi warum Ace als er stirbt von einem "ihm" Dadan spricht... und wie Garp auf die Idee kommt bei ner Kriminellen werden die 2 Marinesoldaten frag ich mich auch o.O


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Wer von euch ist eig am 29.Mai in Düsseldorf aufm Japantag dabei? Am besten als Cosplay.


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist eig am 29.Mai in Düsseldorf aufm Japantag dabei? Am besten als Cosplay.



Hats schicke Asiatinnen? *g*


----------



## Kangrim (22. April 2010)

Ich werd da sein mit ein paar Kumpels. Wird mein erstes mal da sein, 

aber von dem was ich gehört hab scheint es ja sehr lustig zu sein. Lauter japanische Artikel. Unter anderem sone Brause die einem die Zähne weg ätzt^^


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2010)

OP Spoiler (das auf o**m**** noch nicht war hab ichs mir anderweitig gezogen -.-):


Spoiler



Na mal schauen was das wird...aber dass sie in nem kriminellen Bergclan aufgezogen wurden erklärt einiges xP
Und bei der Frau ist auch verständlich dass keine romantischen Regungen bei ihnen zu erkennen waren...sowas prägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2010)

solangsam könnten wir den Threat hier in "Der Ultimative One Piece Threat" umbenennen...

Btt: kennt jemand einen Anime der so ähnlich is wie To aru majutsu no index ?


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2010)

OP SPoiler:



Spoiler



Ich hab auf nem anderen Borad ne intressante Theorie gefunden, vergleicht mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde noch passen, schliesslich ist oda für sowas bekannt, ausserdem hat Gin damals gesagt "wir sehen uns auf der grand line wieder"... und law ist arzt, würde also evtl passen zu seiner vergiftung damals.... und dann taucht er auf und rettet ruffy ohne grund... schliesslich hat ruffy noch was gut bei gin :<


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Ich find gut das ihr wenigstens "Spoiler" hinschreibt, in anderen Foren spoilern die was das Zeug hält


----------



## XenonblitzX (23. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich find gut das ihr wenigstens "Spoiler" hinschreibt, in anderen Foren spoilern die was das Zeug hält



/sign


----------



## Kargaro (23. April 2010)

OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Dadan ist die Ziehmutter von Ace und Ruffy... naja der Verdacht lag schon länger im Raum, jetzt ist es halt bestätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dadan... so wie die aussieht, könnte das durchaus der 4. Kaiser "Big Mum" sein... ich meine.. unter "Big Mum" würde ich mir genau sowas wie Dadan vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2010)

Antwort auf OP Spoiler:



Spoiler



Ne dadan ist 100% nicht Big mum, ich farg mich ob Big Mum überhaupt weiblich ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben links sollte ja kaido sein, unten links big mum, der unten links sieht aber mehr wien mann aus, evtl ist ja der links oben BIg mum, oda hat ja nirgends behauptet der oben links wäre kaido...


----------



## TheGui (24. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OP SPoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fals er net vorher ne gesichts OP gemacht hat.

Erster hat andere Lipen und is deutlich älter.



Spoiler



Zu Big Mom. Ich glaube sie is die Mutter der fetten Schweinefrau aus Thriler bark. Sie sagte doch das ihre mutter nen mächtiger pirat in der neuen welt ist und da sie ruffy noch nen gefallen schuldet is es doch recht geschickt, so is er schonmal mit 2/4 (BB wird WB ersetzen!) der Kaiser gut gestellt!


----------



## Falathrim (24. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> solangsam könnten wir den Threat hier in "Der Ultimative One Piece Threat" umbenennen...



Naja...ist wohl der Manga der von den meisten noch aktiv gelesen wird UND in dem etwas passiert...Naruto und Bleach sind halt stinklangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> fals er net vorher ne gesichts OP gemacht hat.
> 
> Erster hat andere Lipen und is deutlich älter.
> 
> ...





Das erscheint mir auch noch am logischsten. 

OP 



Spoiler



Ich persöhnlich hoffe ja das Big Mum eine Piratenbraut alá Elizabeth Swan aus Fluch der Karibik wird - Heiß, gefährlich , skrupellos


----------



## Falathrim (24. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Antwort OP Spoiler:


Spoiler



Würden zu Elizabeth Swan nicht eher die Attribute "Dürr, hysterisch und viel zu impulsiv" passen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fairy Tail:


Spoiler



Will moar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Fights dürften übertrieben spannend werden *g*



Hajime no Ippo:


Spoiler



Mal schauen ob sich Woli noch erholen kann...das mit der Iron Fist kam unerwartet, aber passt irgendwie



Hunter X Hunter:


Spoiler



wtf? Gon als Erwachsener mit 300m-Haaren? lol.


----------



## Braamséry (26. April 2010)

OP:


Spoiler



Bei Big Mum bin ich mir mal gar net sicher wer es denn sein könnte. Auf dem Bild sieht man ja eher nen Mann. Wobei die Theorie von Lola's Mum auch logisch scheint.



Natruto Anime:


Spoiler



Es geht doch endlich mal richtig los und wird jez wieder richtig interessant. Der Kampf gg Pain dauert auch lange wodurch das jez mal wieder besser wird^^



PS: Kann euch sagen wo ihr Naruto/Fairy Tail/One Piece schauen könnt. Einfach ne PM an mich^^


----------



## LiangZhou (26. April 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Ja, und genaud as befürchte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Piratinnen braucht die Welt!


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

Was war denn da grad an Fairy Tail ein Spoiler xD?


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was war denn da grad an Fairy Tail ein Spoiler xD?



Wer weiß, wer weiß?


----------



## Elda (27. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ja, und genaud as befürchte ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja genau! ;D
Is die aus nem Anime wenn ja aus welchem?


----------



## LiangZhou (27. April 2010)

afaik nur ein wahlloses Bild, hab ich von Google


----------



## Elda (29. April 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte wer sagen wann immer neue Naruto Manga folgen kommen? Hab letztens erst angefangen mitm Manga.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. April 2010)

Monatlich erscheinen die


----------



## Elda (29. April 2010)

Du meinst sicherlich Wöchentlich ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (30. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich Wöchentlich ^^



Nein Monatlich erscheint ein Naruto Band


----------



## Elda (30. April 2010)

hmk danke!


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Boha, die letze NS Folge war ja mal lahm

Tsunade hat nur gelabert und die beiden rausgeschmissen -.-


----------



## TheGui (1. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ja, und genaud as befürchte ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das schaut leider nich nach einer "*Big Mum*" aus ^^

ausser die hatt ne Frucht aller Boni bzw. Alvida


----------



## Braamséry (2. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Boha, die letze NS Folge war ja mal lahm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man nix machen, weil es die Mainstory is. 

Das was jez folgt hat aber wenigstens Spannung.


----------



## Elda (2. Mai 2010)

Wuhu 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68fyVQ6I-qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Naruto Shippuden Movie 4! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw der Thread ist ziemlich tot atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Wuhu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja weil zzt. nichts sapnnendes passiert^^ Trailer schaut btw toll aus


----------



## Kizna (3. Mai 2010)

Moment, ist überhaupt schon der dritte Naruto Shipuuden Movie auf englisch zu finden?


----------



## TheGui (3. Mai 2010)

naja die filme reizen eigentlich nur bedingt... sie sind quasi nix anderes als super filler.

aber der Akamaru Plüschhung is 1A !


----------



## Elda (3. Mai 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Moment, ist überhaupt schon der dritte Naruto Shipuuden Movie auf englisch zu finden?



Ja.


----------



## Kizna (3. Mai 2010)

Gut dann weis ich wonach heute Abend gesucht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrymosa86 (3. Mai 2010)

ayyyy Naruto *-*
Man man man der Tag könnte echt mehr wie 24 std haben ^^


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

WOHOHOHOHOHO NEUES OP CHAPTER H3H3H3H3¨! :>



Spoiler



soso aces kindheit... wer hätts gedacht ace hat ruffy am anfang gehasst.... aber was ist das fürn seltsamer schiffsfriedhof :< und wer ist sabo?


----------



## Qonix (3. Mai 2010)

Tja, es leuft nichts mehr weil man sich ja hier nur noch über One Piece, Naturo und Bleach Spoiler unterhalten kann.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2010)

Verfolgt jemand Angel Beats?

Also ich finds genial.


----------



## TheGui (3. Mai 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja, es leuft nichts mehr weil man sich ja hier nur noch über One Piece, Naturo und Bleach Spoiler unterhalten kann.



tjo da hast als braver kommerzfan eben die arschkarte gezogen : /


----------



## Noxiel (3. Mai 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Verfolgt jemand Angel Beats?
> 
> Also ich finds genial.



Ich kenn nur Angel Blade   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2010)

Wenns euch nicht passt solltet ihr den Titel mal in "ohne one piece, naruto und bleach" umbenennen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Verfolgt jemand Angel Beats?
> 
> Also ich finds genial.


gerde entdeckt, werd ich mir die tage mal zu gemüte führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die ie es nicht kennen:
http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/angel-beats


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2010)

Grade angefangen Bakuman zu lesen und mich in 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Seite verliebt...süßeste Mangaseite die ich seit laaaangem gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (8. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Grade angefangen Bakuman zu lesen und mich in
> 
> die Seite verliebt...süßeste Mangaseite die ich seit laaaangem gelesen habe
> 
> ...




xD Jetzt hab ich gerade lust bekommen das zu lesen .... und das wo ich doch mal bei Naruto auf den neusten Stand kommen wollte :/


----------



## aisteh (8. Mai 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja, es leuft nichts mehr weil man sich ja hier nur noch über One Piece, Naturo und Bleach Spoiler unterhalten kann.



This.




Kangrim schrieb:


> Verfolgt jemand Angel Beats?
> 
> Also ich finds genial.



Die ersten zwei, drei Folgen fand ich nich so prall, aber spätestens mit Yui und den Sachen die man jetzt so über Tenshi erfährt wird die Serie langsam echt interessant. 


Was mich sehr positiv überrascht hat ist Giant Killling, n Anime über Fussball, der eher "realistisch" angehaucht ist. Geht darum, dass es n Verein in Tokyo gibt der absolut nix auf die Reihe bekommt und da ein Ex-Spieler der lange im Ausland aktiv war Manager wird. Die Spiele selbst sind ganz gut animiert, wobei man aber auch während des Spiels viel über das Innenleben der Charaktere erfährt. 

Arakawa Under The Bridge ist hingegen sehr seltsam. Der Anime ist nicht schlecht, aber äußerst skurril und ich hab bis jetzt immer noch keine Ahnung, wo das ganze storymäßig überhaupt mal enden soll. :]

Mayoi Neko Overrun ist Romance/Comedy Kram, jede Folge wird aber von einem anderen Regisseur gemacht sodass das durchaus unterhaltsam und abwechslungsreich ist. 

B Gata H Kei ist glaub ich der erste Anime in dem ich den gesamten Sidecast lustiger als den Maincast finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K-ON!! muss ich glaub ich nich kommentieren. (Nya~)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou ist der legitime Ladies vs Butlers Nachfolger was Fanservice angeht, lustig isses trotzdem. 


Abgesehen von der aktuellen Season hab ich letztens noch Asura Cryin endlich mal zu Ende geschaut, Die Mechas haben mir gefallen, dass Konzept dazu auch nur leider gabs in der Mitte der zweiten Staffel mMn n leichten Durchhänger gucken kann man das aber trotzdem mal. Vorgestern hab ich Clannad angefangen, mal schauen wann die Keydramakeule kreist. ^^


----------



## Petersburg (8. Mai 2010)

333 ist die hälfte von 666 wir sind des todes!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Ich frag mich wann endlich die nächste folge Hellsing Ultimate rauskommt


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2010)

was ich auf den tot nich leiden kan sind diese ganzen shounen love storrys... da kan ich mir gleich verliebt in berlin reinziehen.

und bei dingen wie K-ON muss man ja schon zwangsweise angst bekommen Pädophiel zu werden.... Schon gewust das in japan Sex mit 12 Jährigen Legal is?

..da wird einem so mancher Anime/Manga plötzlich nachvolziehbar!

Auszug aus nem Forum http://www.nintendo-...ead.php?t=24766

"- _Enjo kosai_ bedeutet so viel wie Prostitution von jugendlichen (meist weiblich). Meist auch freiwillig (offiziell). Das so genannte "Schutzalter" in Japan beträgt ein Alter von 13 Jahren. Da Kinder aber schon bei der Geburt bereits als ein Jahr alt betrachtet werden, läuft das nach unserer Zeitrechnung auf *12 Jahre* hinaus. Danach dürfen Jugendliche eigentlich laut Gesetzt tun und lassen, was sie wollen (Geld *mit Prostitution *oder anderen ähnlichen Dingen) *ihr Taschengeld aufmotzen*. Aber unoffiziell gesehen läuft das ganze eben doch nicht zu einem grossen Prozentsatz so freiwillig ab, wie immer behauptet wird. "

"- Bis 1997 war der Sex mit minderjährigen Kindern in Tokio und Nagano nicht illegal." 

"- Die Sex-Industrie in Japan macht 1% des Bruttosozialprodukts aus (pro Jahr)."

in diesem Sinne , viel spaß am neuen Diskussionsthema
(da einigen One PIece zu langweilig wird)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (8. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ...



Von Tag zu Tag bekomm ich immer mehr Angst vor den Japanern und verstehe warum die so viele Loli -und Shota-Sachen haben Oo aber ich mag den ganzen Anime/Manga Müll trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ich gerade richtig krass finde:

"[font="Arial, sans-serif"]- In Osaka gibt es sogar eine Sex-Schule, die den Teilnehmern verschiedene Techniken beibringt, ebenso den Sex mit Männern. Seit der Eröffnung im Jahr 1996 zählt das Haus schon über hundert Frauen. "[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]Also hm... ja ... 
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Grimmjow19 (8. Mai 2010)

ich freu mich trotzdem auf sonntag wegen full metal alchemist brotherhood epi 56 und montag fairy tail :>


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Mai 2010)

Würde man durch Mangas und Animes auf Japaner schließen wären sie:

-pedophil
-Schulmädchen Fans
-Tentakelfanatiker


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Würde man durch Mangas und Animes auf Japaner schließen wären sie:
> 
> -pedophil
> -Schulmädchen Fans
> -Tentakelfanatiker



was ja auch stimmt ... schließlich sind diese mangas ja eben für eine Zielgruppe geschaffen die auf Lolitas, Schulmädchen und Tentakelbondage steht!

Die letzte ARTE Doku über japan und seine Sexualität spiegelte genau das wieder was der eine user in das von mir verlinkte Forum gepostet hat!


----------



## Nawato (9. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Würde man durch Mangas und Animes auf Japaner schließen wären sie:
> 
> -pedophil
> -Schulmädchen Fans
> -Tentakelfanatiker



Hmm... nach ihren Mangas und Animes sind sie nicht nur das, die haben so jeden erdenklichen Fetisch den es gibt vermarktet darin.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2010)

jep, die machen einem richtig angst )=


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hmm... nach ihren Mangas und Animes sind sie nicht nur das, die haben so jeden erdenklichen Fetisch den es gibt vermarktet darin.



... OMG was ich inzwsichen für kranke mangaszenen gesehen habe im Internet... *das zerstört einem die Seele!*

Eines der milderen Beispiele 

*-Bitte nur lesen wer kein zartes gemüt besitzt! (USK 18)-
*


Spoiler



Eine junge Frau läst sich die gesammten Ineren organe in ihre beiden Brüste hineinoperieren, Danach klettert ihr bruder in den so leeren Bauch-/Brustkorbraum. 
Steckt von innen sein Genital aus ihrem bauchnabel raus.
..."kranker Sex!"...
Er erstickt und stirbt weil er da drin keine luft bekommt.
Sie ist von ihm Schwanger und trägt das baby in ihrer rechten Brust aus! (da dort die geschlechtsteile+gebährmutter hineinoperiert wurden)


----------



## Nawato (9. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... OMG was ich inzwsichen für kranke mangaszenen gesehen habe im Internet... *das zerstört einem die Seele!*
> 
> Eines der milderen Beispiele
> 
> ...



xD OMFG wie sind die auf so nen Schrott gekommen ... also ... ich krieg mich nichmehr ein, das is einfach zu dumm, wer kann sich sowas denn bitteschön ausdenken?


----------



## Falathrim (9. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... OMG was ich inzwsichen für kranke mangaszenen gesehen habe im Internet... *das zerstört einem die Seele!*
> 
> Eines der milderen Beispiele
> 
> ...



Das ist so unfassbar behindert, ich kann es nicht in Worte fassen o.0


----------



## Elda (9. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... OMG was ich inzwsichen für kranke mangaszenen gesehen habe im Internet... *das zerstört einem die Seele!*
> 
> Eines der milderen Beispiele
> 
> ...



srsly wtf


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... OMG was ich inzwsichen für kranke mangaszenen gesehen habe im Internet... *das zerstört einem die Seele!*
> 
> Eines der milderen Beispiele
> 
> ...



Das ist aber mal wieder das extremste Beispiel oder? o.O


----------



## TheGui (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist aber mal wieder das extremste Beispiel oder? o.O



nein, das weniger kranke!

die anderen dürfte ich glaub nichtmal beschreiben ohne instand gebannt zu werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Mai 2010)

und sowas guckst du dir an O.o


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und sowas guckst du dir an O.o



vllt. steht er drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist aber mal wieder das extremste Beispiel oder? o.O



nene hab auch schon wesentlich schlimmeres gesehn


habt ihr euch eigentlich auch schon mal gefragt, ob ihr (die das ja schaut/lest) oder der künstler krank/kränker sind?^^


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Würd sagen der Künstler. Man muss sich schließlich erstmal sonen kranken scheiß ausdenken :O


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Würd sagen der Künstler. Man muss sich schließlich erstmal sonen kranken scheiß ausdenken :O



Dito, ich habe auch schon sogut wie jede bekannte Shocksite im internet besucht und würde mich trotzdem nicht als krank einstufen.




Hunter X Hunter



Spoiler



Ohmygawd! Gon ist so hässlich jetzt! Was denkt ihr was nun aus seinem nen wird?


----------



## TheGui (10. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und sowas guckst du dir an O.o



man stolpert drüber und dan wirkt der selbe effekt wie bei nem schlimmen unfal... man findet es grauenhaft, schafft es aber nicht wechzusehen xD


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

hast echt alles davon durchgelesen?


----------



## TheGui (10. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> hast echt alles davon durchgelesen?



lol nein, Sind eh meistens nur einzelne Bilder/Seiten. >_>
Cool is aber wen du Kommentare zu so einem kranken scheiß findest... die sind meist sehr unterhaltsam!

Vor allem wen du unabsichtlich auf so einen mist gestoßen bist, wünscht du dir ins koma zu fallen um die bilder aus dem kopf zu bekommen!

Viel von dem schunt findet man auf dem bekannten Trollboard XXX


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe den Link entfernt, zwei Klicks und ich hatte Hardcore auf dem Schirm. Sowas wollen wir unseren Jüngsten nicht zumuten.


----------



## Nawato (10. Mai 2010)

Naja Noxiel... die Seite kennt doch sowieso jeder, auch die Jüngsten.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn sie eh jeder kennt, dann muß sie ja auch nicht näher erwähnt werden.


----------



## Nawato (10. Mai 2010)

Stimmt ... wieso habt ihr Mods immer n Gegenargument :/ Naja, wenigstens haltet ihr hier so gut es geht sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe den Link entfernt, zwei Klicks und ich hatte Hardcore auf dem Schirm. Sowas wollen wir unseren Jüngsten nicht zumuten.



tut mir leid, hab in dem momment wirklich nicht an den Jugendschutz gedacht.

Mich hatt wohl die 4XXXX diskussion an der vor einigen Monaten Zam teilgenommen hat glauben lassen die Seite könnte man in diesem Forum nennen xD


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

vier kanal?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja Noxiel... die Seite kennt doch sowieso jeder, auch die Jüngsten.



LEIDER *Augenbluten*


----------



## Falathrim (10. Mai 2010)

So viele kennen den benannten Kanal nicht...und das ist auch gut so (und das sage ich als /b/tard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
1. Ist das zu viel /h/ und Zeug
2. We dont need more cancer - it kills /b/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunter X Hunter:


Spoiler



Ich komme irgendwie nicht mehr hinterher...nur dass er ein Idiot ist habe ich kapiert...vllt will oder muss der Mangaka die Serie beenden, schließlich war der gesamte Kampf gegen den König annähernd so öde wie Bleach derzeit (Okay, das ist eine überzogene Beleidigung, aber ihr wisst was ich meine)



Bakuman ist btw nun in der Top5 der besten Mangas die ich gelesen habe...und selbst da recht weit oben. GROßARTIGER Manga ^-^


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> So viele kennen den benannten Kanal nicht...und das ist auch gut so (und das sage ich als /b/tard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wenn du hier den Namen nennst, wird es auch nicht besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Zeit schaue ich One Piece, Naruto, Angel Beats, [font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou, Seikon No Qwaser und Hakuouki.[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]Angel Beats finde ich bis jetzt nicht schlecht.[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou ist unterhaltsam. [/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]Seikon No Qwaser ist ganz ok, aber hat schon fast zu viel Ecchi. Den ganzen Soma-Kram finde ich eigentlich überflüssig.[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]Von Hakuoki habe ich erst eine Episode gesehen. Schaut bis jetzt gut aus.[/font]


----------



## TheGui (11. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> So viele kennen den benannten Kanal nicht...und das ist auch gut so (und das sage ich als /b/tard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl xD so outet sich zumindest laut den anderen /b/tards nen newfag.

aber was weis ich schon, ich bin blos ein Board voyeur


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> rofl xD so outet sich zumindest laut den anderen /b/tards nen newfag.
> 
> aber was weis ich schon, ich bin blos ein Board voyeur



Kein einziger von den Leuten von Buffed, die /b/ surfen ist kein Newfag, das ist ein Fakt, von dem her ist es latten. Außerdem ist das hier immer noch nicht das "Talk a bout Youknowwhat-Forum" sondern der Manga- und Animethread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Metal Alchemist 107:


Spoiler



Verdammt geiles Kapitel! Und ich hatte mich gefragt wie sie nach dem Kampf weitermachen wollen...spannend, spannend.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Full Metal Alchemist 107:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ach wie gerne ich mit dir über Fullmetal Alchemist schreiben würde, aber leider verfolge ich den Deutschen Manga.^^


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ach wie gerne ich mit dir über Fullmetal Alchemist schreiben würde, aber leider verfolge ich den Deutschen Manga.^^



Wo isn der? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2010)

Sloth ist gerade in Briggs aufgetaucht und wurde "kalt" gestellt. 

Ungefähr da ist der dt. Manga momentan.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2010)

Ah okay *g* 
Spannende Phase das ganze, die ganzen coolen Leute die sie da kennenlernen *.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2010)

Die allergeilsten Naruto folgen sind immernoch 1-19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jedes Mal wenn ich die folge sehe, in der Zabuza stirbt kommen mir Traenen in die Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die allergeilsten Naruto folgen sind immernoch 1-19
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf RTL2 sinds die folgen 1-6 rest is rausgeschnitten ^^

aber hast recht, schaut man es ungeschnitten is es nen recht guter opener für ne neue Serie die einen zum weiterschauen motiviert.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2010)

hach ja das neuste bleach ist so schön unrealistisch... go overpowerd billen dude !

full metal alchemist hat wie immer so lange bis ein neues rauskommt ...

hunter x hunter .. wiso zum henker ist auf einmal der zeichenstil so "schlecht" geworden und dann wieder gut .. (und wen von euch erinnert der "king" and cell aus dbz? XD)

fairy tail .. <3 immer noch perfekt ohne ein wtf lol ja klar moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

one piece .. little ruffy ist irgendwie süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich schon die 50 filler folgen vor augen sehe wenn die animes soweit sind^^

yureka .. schon wieder so nen hmm haxx lol zeit

soul eater .. wann gehts entlich weiter :< *schniff*

und naruto ist schon wieder in soner filler/training zeit *wohoo*







hab vor 2 tagen naruto im tv gekukt auf rtl 2 .. gott haben die verkakte stimmen im deutschen .. + wo sind die splater szenen? wo ist das blut? 

hach ja wenn man nicht immer so lange warten müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (15. Mai 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab vor 2 tagen naruto im tv gekukt auf rtl 2 .. gott haben die verkakte stimmen im deutschen .. + wo sind die splater szenen? wo ist das blut?
> 
> hach ja wenn man nicht immer so lange warten müsste
> 
> ...



Auf Rtl 2 wurde Naruto einfach hart verstümmelt :<


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Auf Rtl 2 wurde Naruto einfach hart verstümmelt :<



wie jeder anime der ne runde durch 4Kids und co. macht! 
RTL2 is garnich selber groß dran schuld, die bekommen den zensierten shcund bereits fertig aus den USA!

Wobei One Piece da wolhl ne ausnahme ist, da wurde relativ wenig verhunst, Haben die One Piece etwa ausnahmsweise direkt aus Japan bekommen?

LOL! grade gegoogelt ob ich den Sendernamen richtig in errinerung habe und was sehe ich da..
Da wer der dunkelhäutige Junge wohl zu stereotyp für die lieben Amerikaner >_<

(obere is Original)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: need more Original/Zensur vergleiche ! die sind meistens so schön unabsichtlich lustig ^^

Uh jah! ich geh mal selber auf die Suche!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Auf Rtl 2 wurde Naruto einfach hart verstümmelt :<



BESIEGT, wenn ich bitten darf....


----------



## Elda (15. Mai 2010)

Hier sieht man Super was alles geschnitten wurde! http://www.schnittberichte.com/page.php?Show=Serie&TID=2021 lächerlich wenn man mal so durchguckt.


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2010)

uf das is aber viel zum durchschauen!

ich stehe dazu total auf waffentransformationen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOL is das echt xD ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Mai 2010)

Wo haste das 2. Bild gefunden? Das ist ja mal der absolute hammer xD


----------



## Elda (15. Mai 2010)

omg xD


----------



## Grimmjow19 (15. Mai 2010)

guckt jemand Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no ? also ich finds ziemlich gut )


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2010)

Hab ich shconmal erwähnt wie sehr ich Zensur hasse?
Ich hasse Zensur so sehr das ich sogar zu Gewalt bereit wäre würde ich den verantwortlichen begegnen!

google regelt, aber ich mus zugeben es is nich einfach. Vor Jahren hab ich mal ne seite gefunden wo gut 300 zensierte YuGiOh Karten samt original abgebildet waren.
http://www.ygo-card.de/zensur.php (sind nur die uralten)

Schaut euch mal volgende an
Armed Samurai - Ben Kei (Erinert an Zabusa)
Avatar of the Pot (vom Männerstring zum Shottenrock)
Blazing Hiita (Höschen darf man net sehen ;()
Card of Safe Return (OK, keiner will nackte Mänenr sehen!)
Dark Magician Girl (von Doppel D auf A)
Dramatic Rescue (an der rettung is nun nixmer dramatisch!)
Fiend Comedian (WHO hab ich was genommen?)
Harpie Lady 3 (Borad würde meckern!)
Helios Duo Megistus (Dreist der Sonne die Möbse zu klauen!)
Soitsu (Monoarschbacke)
Stim-Pack (sin grüne Drogen gesünder?)
Taunt (noch eine unfreiwillige Toon Version)
Barrel Dragon (Magnum wird zum pewpew lazzor)

Die Grundkriterien für Zensur waren/sind wohl folgende

-*Relligion, Okultismus und Satanismus*
Kreuze, Pentagramme, Budhistische Symbole, Hörner und co. werden entfernt!

-*Sex*
Zu große Dekoltes, Nackte Brust-/Hinterteile und zu aufreizende sowie freizügige Klamotten werden dementsprechend angepast!

-*Waffen*
Werden entweder Entfernt, durch was anderes ersetzt oder einfach im Wasserpistolen Style kunterbund angemahlt!

*-Japanische Schrifftzeichen/Symbole*
Jap, auch die werden aus mir unverständlichen gründen entfernt!

-*Gewaltdarstellungen und Blut
*Wird entsprechend verfärbt, entfernt oder anderweitig unkentlich gemacht!


----------



## Elda (15. Mai 2010)

Sie übertreibens schon hart.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Sie übertreibens schon hart.



man könnte auch sagen die japaner übertreibens schon hart da die zielgruppe bei uns ja ehr kinder sein sollen...liegt halt an den mentalitätsunterscheiden..in japan werden animes eigentlich nicht nur für kinder gemacht und im westen sieht die sache da anders aus..da etwas blut/sex rauszunehmen ist doch garnicht so verkehrt..die erwachsenen animefans in deutschland schauen sich ihre serien sowieso nicht auf rlt2 an

ich kann selbst den austausch der reisbällschen mit dem sandwitch nachvollziehen..welches kind kennt schon dieses essen? sorgt doch ehr für verwirrung da sie es ja vllt nichtmal als essen erkennen werden ^^

und die art von zeichnung des schwarzen kindes wird in den USA seit längerer zeit schon als politisch unkorrekt angesehen..sowie die mexikanischen mäuse xD


----------



## Skatero (16. Mai 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man könnte auch sagen die japaner übertreibens schon hart da die zielgruppe bei uns ja ehr kinder sein sollen...liegt halt an den mentalitätsunterscheiden..in japan werden animes eigentlich nicht nur für kinder gemacht und im westen sieht die sache da anders aus..da etwas blut/sex rauszunehmen ist doch garnicht so verkehrt..die erwachsenen animefans in deutschland schauen sich ihre serien sowieso nicht auf rlt2 an
> 
> ich kann selbst den austausch der reisbällschen mit dem sandwitch nachvollziehen..welches kind kennt schon dieses essen? sorgt doch ehr für verwirrung da sie es ja vllt nichtmal als essen erkennen werden ^^
> 
> und die art von zeichnung des schwarzen kindes wird in den USA seit längerer zeit schon als politisch unkorrekt angesehen..sowie die mexikanischen mäuse xD



Aber dann übertreiben es doch nicht die Japaner, wenn es bei ihnen nicht für Kinder ist, aber es hier für Kinder ausgestrahlt wird. 
Sie sollten hier einfach andere Serien für Kinder ausstrahlen, aber wahrscheinlich lässt sich so mehr Geld machen. 

Achja hier sieht man noch was in den Episoden geschnitten wird: http://www.animedigital.de/


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2010)

Naja, sooo schlimm sind die Cuts nun auch nicht, wenn man bedenkt das der deutsche Standard einfach niedriger ist als die japanische Hinnehmbarkeitsgrenze (Oh Gott, was für ein Wort)


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja, sooo schlimm sind die Cuts nun auch nicht, wenn man bedenkt das der deutsche Standard einfach niedriger ist als die japanische Hinnehmbarkeitsgrenze (Oh Gott, was für ein Wort)



naja doch eigentlich schon. Eine Szene in Naruto hab ich z.B. nich kapiert als ich sie auf RTL2 gesehen hab. Zabusa hällt sein mächtiges Schwert einigen Mafioso entgegen um denen zu sagen STFU!
Auf RTL2 gabs nur nen Griff ohne Klinge zu sehen O_o?

Bedrohlicher Schwertgrifff of the death!!!

btw! DIe farbliche Blutzensrus is auch immer klasse!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzimTeR7Xug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*WTF! NICHT DEATHNOTE!* (Fals es Echt is ^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Otc4_PQNoRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: ICH glaub cih weis wiso One piece relativ wenig zensiert is. 4Kids hat die rechte dran verloren weil sie es zu krass zerrissen haben!


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2010)

mal erlich... dafür gibts keine entschuldigung... entweder man lässt es oder man zeigt es . aber WOZU WAFFEN IN WASSERPISTOLEN VERWANDELN?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnkrh62L76A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Mai 2010)

Das Death Note-Ding ist ja höchstes Niveau bei Paint...hammermäßiger Bullshit D: 
Aber die anderen Sachen sind mal f*ckin hilarious...BEWARE OF MY TOY GUN! Ich frag mich was die Schiffe für "Kanonen" haben D:

Ansonsten: Was haltet ihr davon, dass auf verschiedenen Scanlation-Sites (Ich nenn sie schon nicht beim Namen) alle möglichen Shounen-, Seinen- und andere Mangas, so wie Air Gear etc. entfernt wurden, weil irgendein Blogger sich bei Google btw. Unternehmen die AdSense verwenden wegen lolicon- und shotacon-Szenen ausgeheult hat? Vermutlich wird deswegen jetzt massig "mature"-Manga entfernt ,_,


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Was haltet ihr davon, dass auf verschiedenen Scanlation-Sites (Ich nenn sie schon nicht beim Namen) alle möglichen Shounen-, Seinen- und andere Mangas, so wie Air Gear etc. entfernt wurden, weil irgendein Blogger sich bei Google btw. Unternehmen die AdSense verwenden wegen lolicon- und shotacon-Szenen ausgeheult hat? Vermutlich wird deswegen jetzt massig "mature"-Manga entfernt ,_,



lol nich wahr O-o 

immer diese heulenden möchtegern moralapostel

Auf der großen hier nicht erlaubten scan seite wurde Claymore auch entfernt.. was aber wohl andere grüne hat : /


----------



## Falathrim (16. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> lol nich wahr O-o
> 
> immer diese heulenden möchtegern moralapostel


Sofern ich das mitbekommen habe ist dieser Blogger auf viele Unternehmen, die über AdSense werben, zugegangen und die haben sich dann bei Google gemeldet...weil brutale und/oder "pornographische" Inhalte nicht mit ihrem "familienfreundlichen" Image zu vereinbaren sind...



> Auf der großen hier nicht erlaubten scan seite wurde Claymore auch entfernt.. was aber wohl andere grüne hat : /


Hat dieselben Gründe...es ist eben ein shounen-Manga der vielleicht hin und wieder Ecchi ist (trifft auf alle Shounen-Mangas zu) und wurde deswegen erstmal entfernt...viele dieser Mangas werden vermutlich wieder online gestellt aber sie werden jetzt erstmal wohl ALLE durchgeschaut und im Zweifel werden sie wohl zensiert (o.O). Mangas wie AIKI werden vermutlich unten bleiben weil sie "zu" Ecchi sind oder so...man kann aber nicht wirklich generelle Aussagen treffen was passiert.
Mich pisst das ziemlich an weil ich gerade angefangen habe Seinen zu lesen, wenn Mangas irgendwie loli oder shota sind stört mich das eher als dass ich das als Lesekriterium nehme -.-


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2010)

Claymore is höchstens hart gewalttäig und splatterhaft.. aber sicher net Echi

bis auf wenige kuzre ausnahmen in denen weibliche chars nur nen Shirt an haben... eine davon is aber nen zig jahrzehnte altes Monster xD


----------



## Cpt_Tsubasa (17. Mai 2010)

So, so, Claymore, das scheint mir ja der richtige Thread für diese "Werbung" zu sein: Die Frankfurter Buchmesse, Frankfurter Rundschau und sogar SPIEGEL online wollen in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal überhaupt den besten Web-Manga und Web-Comic krönen. 

Die Vorausscheidung hierzu findet auf myComics.de statt, die den Wettbewerb sogar mit einem Preisgeld von 1.000,- Euro dotieren.

In diesem Jahr wird im Rahmen der Sondermann-Preisverleihung auf der Frankfurter Buchmesse zum 1. Mal der beste Web-Comic, bzw. Web-Manga mit der begehrten Sondermann-Trophäe ausgezeichnet. Jeder hat die Chance auf den begehrtesten deutschen Comic-Publikumspreis! Alles was ihr dafür tun müsst, ist euren regelmäßig und kontinuierlich produzierten Comic oder Manga digital und als Sondermann-Beitrag gekennzeichnet bei myComics.de einzustellen. Das Werk darf nicht in gedruckter Form vorliegen und muss originär sein (keine Fanart). Einsendeschluss ist der 15. Juni 2010. 

Also wer von euch Interesse hat und so was schon immer mal machen wollte, wäre jetzt die Chance zu. 

Alles weitere an Infos gibt es auf www.mycomics.de/sondermann


----------



## Kizna (17. Mai 2010)

Wie gut, dass es mehr als eine Seite gibt auf der die Serien fortgeführt werden. In meinen Augen ist es völlig lächerlich, das z.B. Air Gear entfernt wurde. Es hat teilweise viel Fan-Service, aber auch nicht mehr als bei Historys Stringest Dis ..... Für mich ist o.....com in den letzten Wochen gestorben. Ausser Naruto und co. findet man dort so gut wie nichts mehr. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, frage ich mich wann HunterXHunter von ihrer Liste streichen, denn dort geht es in den neuen Kapiteln auch recht hart zu. Naja es wird Zeit japanisch zu lernen, dann brauche ich mich über den Mist nicht mehr aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2010)

Air Gear ist das schlechteste Beispiel, weil in diesem Fall von Del Rey beantragt wurde dass es gelöscht wird und es nicht der Google-Säuberung zum Opfer gefallen ist. 
Allgemein finde ich es blöd dass die ganze Schuld auf o....... geschoben wird, da die auch nicht anders reagiert haben (und reagieren konnten) als es u.a. m.........x getan hat...alle größeren Seiten werben über AdSense und sind zu 100% abhängig von den Einnahmen die sie über dieselben einfahren...dementsprechend können sie nicht SO viel gegen diese Sache tun, so scheiße es klingt.

Zum Thema mit Hunter X Hunter:
Ich habe das Gefühl dass onemanga dahingehend mehr oder weniger eine Kooperation mit Shonen Jump bzw. den dazugehörigen US-Publishern hat und die JUMP!-Mangas daher mehr oder weniger "unangetastet" bleiben...allgemein kann man aber eh sagen dass viele Manga, die nicht mit dem "Mature"-Tag versehen wurden immer noch online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab übrigens grad mit Defense Devil angefangen und kanns nur empfehlen! Sehr geiler Zeichenstil und ne spannende Story, auch wenn ich das Wort "Shinigami" langsam nicht mehr lesen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. Mai 2010)

Seit dieser schei... kann ich 90% meiner Lieblingsmangas nicht mehr lesen, da ich ein Ecchi- und Yuri-Fanboy bin und davon fast alle guten gelöscht wurden ... selbst manche die gar nicht richtig ecchi sind, wurden entfernt wegen dem dummen Shota/Loli... sogar KissXSis ist weg auf m.......x (auf o....m..... gabs das schon vorher nich xD) und dann is sowas wie Gokujou Drops noch da, ich versteh die Leute einfach nicht...


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Seit dieser schei... kann ich 90% meiner Lieblingsmangas nicht mehr lesen, da ich ein Ecchi- und Yuri-Fanboy bin und davon fast alle guten gelöscht wurden ... selbst manche die gar nicht richtig ecchi sind, wurden entfernt wegen dem dummen Shota/Loli... sogar KissXSis ist weg auf m.......x (auf o....m..... gabs das schon vorher nich xD) und dann is sowas wie Gokujou Drops noch da, ich versteh die Leute einfach nicht...



Dein Avatar rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. Mai 2010)

Na super. >_>


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2010)

Grad den komischen Narutofiller auf RTL2 gesehen... und da wurde "töten" und "umgringen" so oft ersetzt das es schon lächerlich war xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (19. Mai 2010)

Mami, was hat die Frau auf dem Bild für komisches rote Zeug auf dem Arm? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2010)

scheiße hab vergessen das blut einzufärben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Grad den komischen Narutofiller auf RTL2 gesehen... und da wurde "töten" und "umgringen" so oft ersetzt das es schon lächerlich war xD



Worst Motivator ever o.0


----------



## BlackSun84 (19. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Worst Motivator ever o.0




Auch nicht lächerlicher als bei Kickers vor einige Jahren die Szene rauszuschneiden, wo sich Mario beim Sprung nach dem Ball die Stirn leicht verletzt und er mit einer Schürfwunde ausfällt. Lächerlich, zum Glück bringt KSM die Boxen normal raus.

RTL 2-Anime zwischen 90-98: Göttlich
RTL 2-Anime zwischen 98-04: Gut
RTL 2-Anime seit 04: Lachhaft, lächerlich, Schrott


----------



## Braamséry (21. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh das Ganze mit der zensur eh net. Ehrlich net.

Ich war, vor 6 Jahren, bei meiner Grundschullehrerin in ihrem letzten Jahr nochmal zu Besuch mit 2 Freunden und 2 Freundinnen. 
Die Worte, die die in den Mund genommen haben, in der 2. Klasse!, habe ich vielleicht in der OS (ach war das schön), aus Spaß im Freundeskries benutzt, aber die haben meine Lehrerin z.B. als Hure oder Schlampe beleidigt. 
Sry, aber ob die das Wort töten o.ä. dann hören ist auch egal.

Und ob nun ein Kind um 20:15 in einem Film mit realen menschen oder nachmittags mit Anime-Figuren solche Worte hört, würde ich als irrelevant befinden. Bzw wäre es mit dem normalen Film sogar schlimmer, weil es eben reale Personen sind und keine bunten Figuren.

PS: OP + Naruto (Anime) is doch mal geil was da letzte Woche war, freu mich schon auf das von dieser Woche^^


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2010)

100% signed



Das waren noch zeiten....mit Sailor moon....


----------



## BlackSun84 (21. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 100% signed
> 
> 
> 
> Das waren noch zeiten....mit Sailor moon....



Zum Glück sind die alten Zeiten nicht vorbei, sofern man sich alle alten Serien beschafft hat. Sailor Moon habe ich letztens erst wieder gesehen - Staffel 1 ist da aber immer noch am Besten.


----------



## Elda (21. Mai 2010)

Würd gern nochmal Dragonball Z gucken aber die ganzen Streams sind down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (21. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Würd gern nochmal Dragonball Z gucken aber die ganzen Streams sind down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man könnte sich auch die Boxen kaufen und dafür sorgen, dass noch mehr alte Serien erscheinen........


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Würd gern nochmal Dragonball Z gucken aber die ganzen Streams sind down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Die laufen doch wieder im fernsehehn oder?


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2010)

Ähm why guckt ihr euch die nicht einfach auf Myvideo an? O_o

Bin zB gerade dabei mir alle Naruto Folgen reinzuziehen <3 Natürlich die Uncut versionen sind auch auf Myvideo... Naruto 4 ever <3


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2010)

Ach ich hasse diese Forenlags -.-" Doppelpost suxx.

Naja dann mach ich ihn ma sinnvoll: Für Narutofans usw --> http://de.narutopedia.eu/wiki/Hauptseite ^^


----------



## Shaila (23. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, ich suche dringend ein Manga/Anime Bild von Satan. Gibt es so etwas ? Ich suche hier schon vergeblich auf Google. Optimal wären stechend rote Augen und knorrige Finger. Rest ist ziemlich egal, außer das er halt wie Satan aussehen soll. Kennt jemand vielleicht irgendwo eine Seite, wo es so Bilder gibt oder Ähnliches ? Weiss nicht wo ich noch suchen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Es würde auch irgend ein Demon gehen, wo man denken könnte es sei Satan.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (23. Mai 2010)

Sehr komisch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sollte schon ein wenig bedrohlich rüberkommen.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Mai 2010)

Gibt ein paar nette Bilder aus Defense Devil von Kucabara's Vater, aber die sind ganz normal ausm Manga und dementsprechend nicht farbig...


----------



## Shaila (23. Mai 2010)

Okay, hab jetzt ein Bild gefunden, trotzdem danke.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2010)

OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Kommt Sabo bzw eine Anspieleung etc irgndwann vor in der Handlung bis zum aktuellen Chapter? Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das da irgendwann mal was war, will jetzt aber nicht alle 380 Chapter durchgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



jup ace erwähnt ihn kurz vor seinem tot, er hätte nicht leben wollen wenn die sache mit sabo [noch anderer kram] nicht gewesen wäre etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (24. Mai 2010)

Ich schau nur den Anime und es ist schrecklich immer eine Woche zu warten. Wirklich schrecklich.


----------



## Nawato (24. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich schau nur den Anime und es ist schrecklich immer eine Woche zu warten. Wirklich schrecklich.



Jap ist genau so bei den Mangas.... dadurch lese ich immer mehr ... und mehr ... und mehr ... bis ich so viel hab das ich gar nicht hinterher komme, ich glaub ich hab zu viel Freizeit.


----------



## BlackSun84 (24. Mai 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jap ist genau so bei den Mangas.... dadurch lese ich immer mehr ... und mehr ... und mehr ... bis ich so viel hab das ich gar nicht hinterher komme, ich glaub ich hab zu viel Freizeit.



Mangas lese ich kaum, weil es mich nervt, jahrelang immer nach und nach welche zu kaufen. So sammel ich Tenjo Tenge und Detektiv Conan schon seit 4-5 Jahren. Dann lieber Anime, die schon abgeschlossen sind. Außerdem mag ich bei Anime keine von der Marke "Conan" oder "One Piece", deren Folgenanzahl jenseits von gut und böse liegt. Sowas wie Dragonball ist schon grenzwertig mit zweimal rund 250 Folgen, aber mehr muss nicht sein. Wann soll man solche Anime denn irgendwann nochmal schauen, wenn sie bis zum Ende über 1000 Folgen haben? Selbst an Sailor Moon hängt man schon ein dreiviertel Jahr.


----------



## Nawato (24. Mai 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Mangas lese ich kaum, weil es mich nervt, jahrelang immer nach und nach welche zu kaufen. So sammel ich Tenjo Tenge und Detektiv Conan schon seit 4-5 Jahren. Dann lieber Anime, die schon abgeschlossen sind. Außerdem mag ich bei Anime keine von der Marke "Conan" oder "One Piece", deren Folgenanzahl jenseits von gut und böse liegt. Sowas wie Dragonball ist schon grenzwertig mit zweimal rund 250 Folgen, aber mehr muss nicht sein. Wann soll man solche Anime denn irgendwann nochmal schauen, wenn sie bis zum Ende über 1000 Folgen haben? Selbst an Sailor Moon hängt man schon ein dreiviertel Jahr.



Naja ich kann mir aus Geldgründen höchstens 2 Serien kaufen, den Rest muss ich im Internet lesen und die Animes mit so vielen Folgen guck ich nicht, wird einem doch zu schnell langweilig und man braucht ewig um sie mal durch zu bekommen.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Mai 2010)

Ich kann Animes nicht ab...dauern einfach viiiiieeeeeel zu lange, man braucht ja alleine für eine Folge 20 Minuten, nehmen wir dann einen Anime wie Dragonball mit 500 Folgen ca. sind wir bei 10.000 Stunden die man mit einem einzigen Anime verbringt...das sind viele, viele, viele Wochen die man nur mit gucken verbringt...da ist mir ein Manga lieber, den liest man selbst wenn er wirklich lang ist (Hajime No Ippo mit 900 Kapiteln z.B.) wenn man ordentlich viel liest in relativ kurzer Zeit durch...und wartet dann nur noch auf die neuen Chapter. 
Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Fillern in Animes die einen nur anpissen D:


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

Für meine lieben Mit-Scanlations-Leser hab ich einen kleinen Tipp:
Unsere Lieblingsseite, die die "Mature"-Mangas runtergenommen hat, hat eine Tochterseite ohne AdSense aufgemacht, auf der die Mangas jetzt veröffentlicht werden. 
Die Adresse ist anstatt "eins" in Buchstaben "eintausend" in Zahlen, mit der entsprechenden Endung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Für meine lieben Mit-Scanlations-Leser hab ich einen kleinen Tipp:
> Unsere Lieblingsseite, die die "Mature"-Mangas runtergenommen hat, hat eine Tochterseite ohne AdSense aufgemacht, auf der die Mangas jetzt veröffentlicht werden.
> Die Adresse ist anstatt "eins" in Buchstaben "eintausend" in Zahlen, mit der entsprechenden Endung
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, hab sie zufällig gefunden^^


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hab sie zufällig gefunden^^



Ich auch, hab angefangen Vinland Saga zu lesen, Googlesuche und Bäm.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2010)

Juhu ein weiterer meiner Lieblingskaempfe bei Naruto: Ab folge 64 xD Die alten folgen sind eh alle sooo cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Shikamaru vs Temari... die beiden sind ein tolles Paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Juhu ein weiterer meiner Lieblingskaempfe bei Naruto: Ab folge 64 xD Die alten folgen sind eh alle sooo cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ohja, die Story aus den alten Folgen ist imho besser, währned die kämpfe gnadenlos absterben im Vergleich zu Shippuuden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ohja, die Story aus den alten Folgen ist imho besser, währned die kämpfe gnadenlos absterben im Vergleich zu Shippuuden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hast du recht. 
IS viel besser so richtig coole Kaempfe wie Shikamaru vs Hidan zu sehen als nur Naruto mit Shadowclone hoch 5


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht.
> IS viel besser so richtig coole Kaempfe wie Shikamaru vs Hidan zu sehen als nur Naruto mit Shadowclone hoch 5




Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung das Naruto eigentlich gar nichts kann, außer Rasengan und selbst das nur gemogelt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Mai 2010)

NARUTO SPOILER!!!!!



Spoiler



wow....Naruto vs. Kyuubi???? Jetzt fängt mir Naruto wieder an zu gefallen!


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2010)

OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Oh mein Gott, Dragon! Aber wer ist diese Tussi mit dem Akzent?


----------



## Braamséry (28. Mai 2010)

Naruto:


Spoiler



Endlich kommt Naruto vs. Pain! Der Kampf ist, wie ich finde, kaum zu toppen, der is einfach MEGA GEIL!


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2010)

Naruto:


Spoiler



Wow, Naruto vs kjiubi... ich denk mal er packts und hat danach die ultimative pew pew kraft



One Piece:



Spoiler



soso, ruffys dad taucht auf, bald kennen wir wohl seine teufelskraft (obwohls ja schon offensichtlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Naruto



Ich frag mich ernsthaft wie man sich die Serie noch antun kann
Das ist ziemlich am Anfang von Shippuuden doch total verwässert


----------



## Meriane (28. Mai 2010)

Und wer ist morgen alles auf dem Japantag?


----------



## Nawato (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit dem Inuyasha Manga angefangen und mir fällt dauernt auf, dass ich vor n par Jahren sau viel RTL2 geguckt haben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (31. Mai 2010)

OP Spoiler (diese Woche kam das Chapter auf deutsch ja ziemlich spät)



Spoiler



DRAGON! Aaaaah warum musste das Kapitel an der Stelle aufhören wo es so spannend wird! Ich glaub ich halte das nicht aus bis zum nächsten Release!


----------



## Thoor (1. Juni 2010)

Meine liebsten AMV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPyupo2xflQ[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtBetZQQses&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5Qo3YMDGmw&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RLOweDQ8Po&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2010)

so mal /push den Thread:

Naruto:


Spoiler



Narutos Mutter ist IM Kyjubi oder wie muss ich das verstehen o.O



One Piece:



Spoiler



Soso, Dragon hat wirklich ne Art "Luftkraft" und Bär war mal ein Revolutionär... >.> Ich glaube ich habe Sabos Flagge schonmal gesehen irgendwo....


----------



## TheGui (3. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> so mal /push den Thread:
> 
> One Piece:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das hätte auhc nen Deathwink sein können : / 
und das mit Kuma war auch schon spätestens seit Iva auf ihn getroffen ist klar.


----------



## Kargaro (4. Juni 2010)

Naruto:


Spoiler



Das geht ja mal ab!  Ich bin gespannt was Narutos Mutter an so einem Ort zu suchen hat und was sie zu sagen hat.



One Piece


Spoiler



Ist noch jemand enttäuscht von Dragon's "Auftritt"? -.-  Der hat ja nicht viel gesagt und der Weg durchs Feuer, da war nicht eindeutig zu erkennen ob er das überhaupt war... die sollen endlich mal richtig was von ihm zeigen...


----------



## TheGui (4. Juni 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> One Piece
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ach was, es soll ja was bleiben worauf man sich freuen kan ^^ Dragon kan sich oda ruhig aufsparen bis Ruffy endlich gegen BB antrit!


----------



## TheGui (4. Juni 2010)

WTF haben die gerade Schmerzensschreie durch Lachen ersetzt O_o ... 

oder was war das grad in YGO 5D auf RTL2 xD

naja und "sterben" wurde natürlich durch "wechlaufen" ersetzt... komisch das man durchs wechlaufen zum Geist wird O_o


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WTF haben die gerade Schmerzensschreie durch Lachen ersetzt O_o ...
> 
> oder was war das grad in YGO 5D auf RTL2 xD
> 
> naja und "sterben" wurde natürlich durch "wechlaufen" ersetzt... komisch das man durchs wechlaufen zum Geist wird O_o



....hä? Kannst du mir bitte erklären was du damit meinst?


----------



## TheGui (4. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> ....hä? Kannst du mir bitte erklären was du damit meinst?



Thema: lächerliche Zensur

Szenario: YuGiOh Duell

Was ist pasiert?
->Ein spieler wird atackiert und "schreit offensichtlich"

was gabs auf RTL2?
-> Er lachte!

...Zu tode kitzeln?


----------



## aisteh (7. Juni 2010)

Vorhin Evangelion 2.22 - You Can (Not) Advance gesehen. Alter Schalter, ein einziger akustischer und visueller Orgasmus. :O 



Spoiler



Der Plot löst sich komplett von der Serie, neue Piloten, neue Evas, neue Engel und überhaupt.


 Mir fehlen gerade echt noch n bisschen die Worte. Am besten aber nur gucken, wenn man die Serie oder wenigstens 1.11 gesehen hat, sonst wirds ein wenig verwirrend.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juni 2010)

Nice endlich die Fortsetung von 1.11


----------



## Qonix (7. Juni 2010)

Ich warte ja noch bis sie auf Blu-ray rauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (8. Juni 2010)

Lohnt sich definitiv. 

Mal son paar Eindrücke: (Tut euch wirklich den Gefallen und lest den Spoiler wirklich nur dann, wenn Ihr den Film gesehen habt!)



Spoiler



- Die neuen / überarbeiteten Engel sehen verdammt cool aus. 
- Mari ist interessant. Kaum Screentime bis jetzt, aber wenn dann wurds lustig (Nya~)
- Gibt einige Szenen und Schnitte die aus der Serie übernommen wurden (u.a. die Pen² + Badewanne Geschichte, naja fast.... ^^, Fahrstuhlszene immer noch episch).
- Der OST ist absoluter Overkill, besonders die beiden Insert Songs, Wahnsinn. ;_;
- Asuka und Rei verhalten sich beide "normaler", insbesondere Rei ist um einiges menschlicher. Generell haben die Charaktere wegen des höheren Budgets deutlich mehr Mimik und dadurch Ausdruck.
- Der "Psychofaktor" wurde zurückgeschraubt, gegen Ende des Films wirds zwar nochmal etwas mehr, aber im Vergleich zur Serie deutlich weniger abgedreht - was das ganze mMn auch zugänglicher für Neulinge macht - nur ohne die Serie zu kennen fehlt schon einiges an Wissen - nicht wirklich megawichtig für das Handlungsverständnis - nichtsdestotrotz sollte man die Serie schon gesehen haben. Gegenüber der Serie haben die Charaktere insgesamt weniger Tiefgang, ist aber nicht tragisch find ich. 
- Nigoki im Beastmodus = :O
- Shogoki vs Eva-03 + den Song dazu = Gänsehaut pur, selbe gilt für die letzten Minuten

- Was genau machen Mari und Kaworu (Und chillt der die ganze Zeit auf dem Mond?) eigentlich die ganze Zeit? :E
- Warum ist Lillth aufm Mond?
- Anscheinend ist sich Rei darüber bewusst, dass Klone von ihr existieren.



Abgesehen davon hab ich noch RAINBOW für mich entdeckt. Geht um ne Gruppe von Jungs, die aufgrund von verschiedenen Verbrechen in den 50ern in einer Art "Besserungsanstalt" landen. 



Spoiler



Dort haben die dann Stress mit dem Personal, weil ein Wärter und der Doktor, der dass alles beaufsichtigt, verdammt sadistisch sind und Dreck am stecken haben.


 Der Anime besitzt keinen Funken Humor und ist todernst. 



Spoiler



Missbrauch von Jugendlichen, Familienprobleme und ähnliches wird thematisiert.





Spoiler



Das erinnert mich alles ziemlich an irgend einen bekannten Film, der auch davon handelt, dass sich n paar Typen an nem Wärter o.ä. rächen, der die missbraucht (?) hat. Ich meine die Anfangsszene ist in einer Bar / Kneipe. Jemand ne Ahnung wie der heißt?


----------



## TheGui (8. Juni 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das erinnert mich alles ziemlich an irgend einen bekannten Film, der auch davon handelt, dass sich n paar Typen an nem Wärter o.ä. rächen, der die missbraucht (?) hat. Ich meine die Anfangsszene ist in einer Bar / Kneipe. Jemand ne Ahnung wie der heißt?



hm sorry das ich die düstere vorstellung von dem Anime zerstören muss aber zum Thema Jugendknast fällt mir blos "Buss bauen" ein xD


----------



## aisteh (8. Juni 2010)

Das ist keine Vorstellung, der Anime _ist _düster :] (Abgesehen davon entstehen die besten Parodien / Spoofs aus ernsthaften Sachen, siehe AMV Hell).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9bOAF7uPIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

aisteh danke, hab lange auf 2.22 gewartet (scheiße bis 3..3 nomal so lang warten T_T)

und es ist das Epischte das ich seit langem gesehen hab...

unbeschreiblich!
Trotzdem, nach der gsammten Serie den FIlmen samt alternate Ending und 1.11 sowie 2.22 blick ich da imemrnoch net ganz durch >-<


----------



## TheGui (10. Juni 2010)

Bah mein kopf platzt xD grade durch NGE Wiki gelesen...

Ich glaub ich muss mir die serie nomal ansehen O_o


----------



## aisteh (10. Juni 2010)

Sollte man wohl schon bevor man die Filme guckt. Wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Filme durchaus auch ohne Vorwissen, also die Serie, gucken kann. Aber dann fehlen einem einfach n paar Zusammenhänge wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr genau im Kopf hab was 1.11 alles an Begrifflichkeiten abdeckt und erklärt.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Juni 2010)

Ich muss leider feststellen, das es verdammt schwer ist an Japanische Musik-Cd´s zu kommen. Hab ihr ne Ahnung wo man sowas her bekommen kann? Bei me-shop.net hab ich die CD die ich suche gefunden und das Geld ist seit einer Woche überwiesen, aber ich hab keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Ich hab denen auch schon eine e-mail geschickt das ich die Überweisung stornieren werde falls ich bis Montag weder eine Rückmeldung noch das Paket habe. Leider find ich keinen anderen Onlineshop der sowas auf Lager hat.


----------



## aisteh (10. Juni 2010)

Hm, auf die schnelle fallen mir nur cdjapan, Comiccombo und Anime Nation ein, bestellt hab ich da bis jetzt aber noch nix.


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

So, bin jetzt umgezogen und hab genug Platz für meine Sammlung.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal etwas näher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tablare für das eine Ragal kommen noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> So, bin jetzt umgezogen und hab genug Platz für meine Sammlung.
> 
> ...



Dürft ich mal an nem Wochenende bei dir vorbeikommen und bissl lesen 

Bring auch Chips mit! :>


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Quote



Sieht richtig gut aus! Erspähe ich da unten Manga Love Story?^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2010)

@Thoor

Wenn du mich findest.



@LiangZhou

100 Punkte


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Thoor
> 
> Wenn du mich findest.



Der wird dich schon finden. :>

Sieht richtig gut aus.  Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel das alles gekostet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Juni 2010)

Whaaaaaa Trailer von NGE 3.33 is ja schon ne weile auf Youtube >-<
SO scheiße das man noch mindestens en Jahr warten darf T_T



Spoiler



Aber WTF, Tibris aka Avatar von Adam kommt als Eva Pilot in seinem eigenen Eva vom Mond runter ge haloed und haut EVA 01 ne Lanze in den Rücken um den 3rd Impact zu verhindern O_o Ich blick garnichts mehr... Ist das einfach nur eine allternativ storry, ODER wurden sie blos alle "widergebohren" (nach End of Evangelion) und erleben das ganze einfach nochmal xD
Tibris kurze Sätze in 1.11 und 2.22 lassen ja irgendwas in die Richtung denken das es schon zumindest 1x alles so pasiert ist.



SO motherfucking Epic need!


----------



## Elda (12. Juni 2010)

Hat schonmal wer *Naruto: Naiteki Kensei R1 getestet? Ist ein Naruto Pc game *


----------



## Kargaro (13. Juni 2010)

OP


Spoiler



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Sabo er überlebt hat und irgendwann wieder auftauchen wird. Das ist eig schon alles, was ich zu dem Kapitel sagen kann.. der Rest war ja großteils nur Rumgeheule.



Naruto


Spoiler



Ich fand das Chapter ziemlich witzig. Jetzt sollen sie langsam aber das Gelabber wieder einstellen, ich will den Kampf gegen Kyuubi weitersehen!


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Naruto
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



seine mutter hatt bissel was von sakura, findest nich?


----------



## Kargaro (13. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> seine mutter hatt bissel was von sakura, findest nich?





Spoiler



Total, der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen.  Ich hab mir sogar schon gedacht, dass sie und Minato Sannins werden können hätten... Minato, Jiraryas Lehrling der ihm ziemlich ist...  und Kushina ist wie Tsuande, nur weiß man bei der noch nicht ob sie auch bei Tsunade gelernt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Fehlt nur noch ein Orochimaru, der jetzt im mittlerem Alter wäre


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto:


Spoiler



Wie wärs mit Sasuke?


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Naruto:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



er bezog sich auf die Eltern... und dafür wär er doch wohl zu jung


----------



## Qonix (14. Juni 2010)

Muahahahaha

Auf der Animagic gibt es bereits bei EVA-Filme auf DVD und Blu-ray zu kaufen und das ist immerhin 7 Wochen!! vor dem offiziellen Verkaufstermin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Juni 2010)

uh nice, aber dan doch nur die ersten 2 oder?

Die sind aber alles wert was auch immer die kosten werden xD

Ich warte trotzden noch 3-4 Jahre auf die Box mit allen 4 Teilen!


----------



## Qonix (14. Juni 2010)

Jup, die ersten beiden. Also 1.11 und 2.22. Freu ich mich schon drauf die auf Blu-ray und auf meinem neuen Fernseher zu sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juni 2010)

Qonix du bist echt ne reiche sau oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yeah, bald kommen bei mri meine beiden One Piece TV Specials aus dem jahre 2005 aus japan an. Und zum Geburtstag gibs von meiner liebsten One Piece Strong World auf Blue Ray als 10th Anniversary version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dazu wenn ich Glück habe die ersten 3 Data Logs von one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mal schauen, ob ich mir noch die ersten bände von Sekirei besorge, echt genialer manga udn würde ich dir Qoniy ans herz legen, aber du ließt ja nicht online :/


----------



## Kangrim (15. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mir nichtsmehr leisten, Elfenlied fehlt mir noch der letzte Band, Soul Eater hänge ich auch schon wieder 3 Bände hinterher und bei D.Gray-Man hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, dürften aber so um die 9 Bände sein die ich zurück hänge. Klunker warum kommst du nichtmehr bei Icq online?^^


----------



## Klunker (15. Juni 2010)

momentan ima bi stress, am mittwoch letzte prüfung, dann alles vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Juni 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nichtsmehr leisten



lies es doch online...


----------



## Kangrim (15. Juni 2010)

Da lese ich schon 3 Mangas, aber bei denen muss ich ewig auf neue Chapter warten. Und Manga die ich zu hause sammle lese ich nicht im Internet weil mir dann der reiz fehlen würde sie zu kaufen.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> Qonix du bist echt ne reiche sau oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö, nur etwas älter als die meisten hier und nen guten Job. Aber wenn ich morgen bei der Zockerecke meinen neuen Fernseher online stelle dann darfst es gerne nochmal sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nö, ich les nicht online. Hab gar keine Zeit dafür da ich ja nicht nur Mangas lese.

Hier noch meine Fantasy-Bücher und die meisten mehrmals gelesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (16. Juni 2010)

Das RC Preview für die Summerseason ist da \o/

Schnelles überfliegen der Seriennamen ergibt:

Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakama-tachi
Amagami SS
The Legend of the Legendary Heroes
Mitsudomoe
Gakuen Mokushiroku HIGHSCHOOL OF THE DEAD
Seikimatsu Occult Academy
Nurarihyon no Mago
Tono to Issho
STRIKE WITCHES 2
Shiki 
Asobi ni Iku yo!

Mal sehen wie viel davon ich dann wirklich gucke, aber die Chancen das es tatsächlich alles wird, was ich da aufgelistet habe stehen äußerst gut. :O


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nö, nur etwas älter als die meisten hier und nen guten Job. Aber wenn ich morgen bei der Zockerecke meinen neuen Fernseher online stelle dann darfst es gerne nochmal sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So, das Foto ist online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand wieso Hunter x hunter ekin Update hatte seit zwei Wochen?


----------



## Elda (17. Juni 2010)

Wann kommt der neue Naruto teil auf eins manga?


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wieso Hunter x hunter ekin Update hatte seit zwei Wochen?



Hättest du das letzte Chapter und den Updatestatus gelesen, hättest du den Vermerk "on Hiatus" gelesen. Das heißt es ist auf privaten oder beruflichen Gründen des Mangaka derzeit ausgesetzt.


----------



## Elda (18. Juni 2010)

Naruto Spoiler


Spoiler



Also hat er jetzt endlich den Kyuubi besiegt? :O
Wieder ne Woche warten bis es weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hättest du das letzte Chapter und den Updatestatus gelesen, hättest du den Vermerk "on Hiatus" gelesen. Das heißt es ist auf privaten oder beruflichen Gründen des Mangaka derzeit ausgesetzt.



Was, schon wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was, schon wieder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup...fand HxH in letzter Zeit aber auch nicht mehr so geil...
Was mich viel mehr stört ist dass One Piece bis Issue #30 und Naruto bis Issue #31 auf Hiatus sind...


----------



## Kizna (20. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Jup...fand HxH in letzter Zeit aber auch nicht mehr so geil...
> Was mich viel mehr stört ist dass One Piece bis Issue #30 und Naruto bis Issue #31 auf Hiatus sind...




Na gut, Naruto kommt nächste Woche wieder und ist momentan tatsächlich wieder spannend. Sollte der Manga tatsächlich die Kurve gekriegt haben? 

Um HxH finde ich es allerdings sehr schade. Auch wenn der momentane Arc nicht an den "Greed Island Komplex" rankommt, verdient er doch zumindest ein würdiges Ende.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juni 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Na gut, Naruto kommt nächste Woche wieder und ist momentan tatsächlich wieder spannend. Sollte der Manga tatsächlich die Kurve gekriegt haben?


Naruto war immer auch nur annähernd interessant. Nicht wie Bleach, das in den letzten ca. 40 Chaptern schlimmer wurde als im Dragon Ball Z Anime der Kampf Son Goku vs. Freezer (und das will was heißen, Son Goku vs. Freezer bestand schließlich darin, dass Freezer und Son Goku sich zwischen jedem Schlag MINDESTENS 1 Woche ausschließlich unterhalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



> Um HxH finde ich es allerdings sehr schade. Auch wenn der momentane Arc nicht an den "Greed Island Komplex" rankommt, verdient er doch zumindest ein würdiges Ende.


Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass Togashi-Sensei diesen Manga fallen lässt, wir sind hier schließlich bei Shounen Jump und nicht beim Shounen Jump aus Bakuman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und an Greed Island kommt eh nix ran ;P


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Spoiler



Wollte euch mal fragen, wie euch das Ende von Full Metal Alchemist gefallen hat (an alle, die es gelesen haben natürlich)


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wollte euch mal fragen, wie euch das Ende von Full Metal Alchemist gefallen hat (an alle, die es gelesen haben natürlich)?





Spoiler



Das war ein Spoiler, die meisten wissen gar nicht das Serie beendet wurde.

Mir hats halbwegs gefallen, es war mir nur wieder zu sehr "wooooooow, alles gut, friede freude eierkuchen bäm dingeling. da lob ich mir meine seinen-mangas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gut, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das das so ein großer Spoiler ist. Hab ja nichts von den Ereignissen erzählt =/


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]The Legend of the Legendary Heroes xD Roflcopter wie das klingt AHAHAHHAHAHA
[/font]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]The Legend of the Legendary Heroes xD Roflcopter wie das klingt AHAHAHHAHAHA
> [/font]



WTF? klingt...legendär?


----------



## Elda (20. Juni 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Das RC Preview für die Summerseason ist da \o/
> 
> Schnelles überfliegen der Seriennamen ergibt:
> 
> ...


 *SEKIREI ~Pure Engagement x3*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Huhu, wollte mal fragen, wer hier eigentlich Kaitaishinsho ZERO liest. Bezweifle das es irgendjemand tut, aber man kann ja hoffen....


----------



## Qonix (21. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Huhu, wollte mal fragen, wer hier eigentlich Kaitaishinsho ZERO liest. Bezweifle das es irgendjemand tut, aber man kann ja hoffen....




Das wurde ja nach 2 Bänden schon wieder eingestellt falls du das meinst.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das wurde ja nach 2 Bänden schon wieder eingestellt falls du das meinst.



Achja? Auf der Seite die hier nicht genannt werden darf ist gestern ein Kapitel dazu gekommen....keine Ahnung wieviele Kapitel die Bände haben oO


----------



## Kargaro (26. Juni 2010)

OP Spoiler


Spoiler



Ruffy, hat Jahre lang (in denen wir den Anime/Manga jetzt kennen) immer mit Sicherheit gesagt, dass er Piratenkönig wird... der Zusammenbruch am Ende passt überhaupt nicht zu ihm.... er ist nicht gerade der Typ, der einsieht dass er eigentlich zu schwach ist. Das verdeutlicht nochmal wie ernst und gewaltig der Verlust für ihn war. Das gibt seinem Charakter und der Story auf jeden Fall Würze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Er hatt aber trotzdem schon öffters bemängelt wie schwach er ist, z,B. nachdem Admiral Eislanze die halbe Crew zu Tiefkühlkost verarbeitet hat. Allerdings denke ich, je lauter er heult, desto stärker wird er im nächsten Arc!


----------



## Kargaro (4. Juli 2010)

OP Spoiler


Spoiler



Ruffy ist also wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung dank Jimbei und er schreit nach seiner Crew. Hoffentlich kommen sie jetzt endlich alle wieder zusammen.  Ansonsten fand ich das Chapter auch toll: Garp der Ruffy's Heimatinsel unter seinen Schutz stellt, Shanks und Marco beim Grab von Whitebeard und Ace, war einfach stimmig.



Naruto Spoiler


Spoiler



Nun erfährt man also endlich Details zu Narutos Eltern, seiner Geburt und dem Angriff des Kyuubis vor 16 Jahren. Ich find es schön, mal wieder Action von Madara zu sehen. Der maskierte Typ muss ja eigentlich Madara sein.


----------



## TheGui (4. Juli 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Naruto Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Schon, mich hat aber trotzdem verwudnert wieso am ende des chapters die frage gestellt wurde wer das sein kann O_o


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Schon, mich hat aber trotzdem verwudnert wieso am ende des chapters die frage gestellt wurde wer das sein kann O_o



Vermutlich ist es ein bisher unbekannter Handlanger von Madara...sozusagen Einführung eines neuen Zwischengegners, vielleicht einer ganzen Gruppe...


Spoiler



nachdem Akatsuki ja nun fast vernichtet ist



One Piece:


Spoiler



Wieder ein großartiges Chapter...bei der Szene mit Garp und Co. sind mir schon wieder die Tränen in die Augen gestiegen...
Aber dass er auf die Scuhe nach seinen Nakama gehen musste war klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bakuman:


Spoiler



Sehr, sehr schönes Chapter, richtiggehend hoffnungsvoll D:



Beelzebub:


Spoiler



Höhöhö, Oga hat voll aufs Maul bekommen, yeaaaaah D:


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juli 2010)

OP



Spoiler



Hoffe aber darauf das die Suche und das finden der Crew zusammengefasst bzw schnell abgehakt wird. Eine Streckung wo über mehrere Bänder die einzelnen Mitglieder aufgesammelt werden fänd ich zum kotzen. Die einzelne Schicksale auf den verschiedenen Inseln sind lange nicht spannend genugn um daraus ein eigenes Arc zu machen imho. Am besten treffen sie sich alle irgendwo mit neu erlernten Fähigkeiten (zB war Nami ja auf dieser Wetter Insel, was ihre Navigationskünste verbessert haben könnte)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ruffy hat ja auch gesagt das sie einen Treffpunkt haben und deshalb denke ich, das es relativ schnell gehen wird. Werden wir dann aber ja sehen.


----------



## Kargaro (4. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke (hoffe) auch, dass sie das schnell abhaken. Sie hätten dann ja immernoch den Anime, um es in Fillern auszubauen.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juli 2010)

Die Summer-season ist bisher recht gut.

Ookami-san ist ziemlich lustig. Highschool of the Dead hält sich anscheinend an die Mangavorlage, nur das Ecchi etwas verstärkt wurde. Und Mitsudomoe ist genial witzig xD

Mal sehen was der Rest noch so bringt



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Juli 2010)

Buffed ist keine Tauschbörse. Die nächsten kriegen ne Verwarnung und Forenpause.


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

Highschool of the Dead ist ziemlich nice :O


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Kk1eub2v0


HHAHAHHAHAH Epicness pur^^ Schaut euch das an^^


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2010)

nice xD


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Kk1eub2v0
> 
> 
> HHAHAHHAHAH Epicness pur^^ Schaut euch das an^^





Kann es ein das du gerade EXTREM gespoilered hast?!?!


----------



## TheGui (8. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kann es ein das du gerade EXTREM gespoilered hast?!?!



Paranoia alarm!

nein sie lebt noch.. sie lebt noch sie lebt noch! oh der holz... ehm die mit viel holz vor der Hütten! lebt noch


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

ich hab jetzt mal Fairy tail angefangen und muss sagen das mir FT 100 mal besser gefällt als One Piece zur zeit leck mich fett ist das geil


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal Fairy tail angefangen und muss sagen das mir FT 100 mal besser gefällt als One Piece zur zeit leck mich fett ist das geil



Dachte ich am Anfang auch, später wirds imho langweilig


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dachte ich am Anfang auch, später wirds imho langweilig



Es baut auf jeden Fall ab, ist aber immer noch in meiner Top5

1. One Piece
2. Bakuman
3. Naruto
4. Beelzebub
5. Fairy Tail
^^

Wobei Vinland Saga auch cool ist, aber das wird nicht geupdated derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Zetman gefällt mir auch immer, und Karate Kohinata Minoru hat derzeit ne geile Arc, und The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer hat grad sein Finale und ist auch megaspannend und HSDK ist auch fett O.O

Was derzeit enttäuscht sind Air Gear und Hajime no Ippo...


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Paranoia alarm!
> 
> nein sie lebt noch.. sie lebt noch sie lebt noch! oh der holz... ehm die mit viel holz vor der Hütten! lebt noch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Juhuuuuu!

Aber ich fands echt witzig "Lie fuck whatever..." auch wenn ich selber ein Hinata fanboy bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal Fairy tail angefangen und muss sagen das mir FT 100 mal besser gefällt als One Piece zur zeit leck mich fett ist das geil



is gut aber sobald dicke Titten das higlight eines chapters werden merkste das es doch neme so toll is ^^

ausserdem gibts wohl kaum ne serie die so vorhersehbar is xD

gerne lesen tu ich sie trotzdem ^^


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand ne gute Anime Serie empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenne bis jetzt nur wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 One Pice Naruto und Full Metal Alchemist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2010)

Uhhh, was denkt ihr wird passieren im nächsten OP Chapter?


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

was ist denn bis jetzt passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie weit geht es denn


----------



## TheGui (9. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist denn bis jetzt passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die zerg sind gelandet!


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ne gute Anime Serie empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pflicht sind imho auf jeden Fall Death Note und Elfen Lied, zwei abgeschlossene Serien, aber unfassbar gut und spannend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Liang:


Spoiler



Sie werden halt irgendein seltsames Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt haben à la "Luffy ist wieder genesen und ruft die Piratenwelt auf, die Marine anzugreifen, incl. Termin wann es Luffy machen möchte." Seine Nakama regen sich darüber total auf und tun alles daran, ihn davon abzuhalten...


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

Elfenlied is mir eindeutig VIEL zu viel Blut und fliegende Koerperteiele *graus*


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

bis zu welcher folge ist op eig gesubt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Elfenlied is mir eindeutig VIEL zu viel Blut und fliegende Koerperteiele *graus*



Dann hast du ein zu schwaches Gemüt. Natürlich ist Elfen Lied brutal, aber das wird durch die absolut grandiose Story vollkommen überdeckt...


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

bis zu folge 457 welche im übrigen saulangweilig ist -.-


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein zu schwaches Gemüt. Natürlich ist Elfen Lied brutal, aber das wird durch die absolut grandiose Story vollkommen überdeckt...



Naja, die ersten 7 Folgen war das Blut das einzige was auffaellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Story war eher ueberdeckt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein zu schwaches Gemüt. Natürlich ist Elfen Lied brutal, aber das wird durch die absolut grandiose Story vollkommen überdeckt...



WORD WORD WORD WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORD!


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein zu schwaches Gemüt. Natürlich ist Elfen Lied brutal, aber das wird durch die absolut grandiose Story vollkommen überdeckt...



Ich hab ja nicht wirklich n schwaches gemuet, mit *graus* war gemeint, das fliegende Koerperteile keinen Anime ausmachen sollen >.< 
Wenn ich soetwas sehen will schau ich mir Blade, einen Zombiefilm, oder sonst soetwas an.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht wirklich n schwaches gemuet, mit *graus* war gemeint, das fliegende Koerperteile keinen Anime ausmachen sollen >.<



tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber du hast nicht verstanden wiso es so übertrieben burtal sein mus!

versuch dich ma durchzuquälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht wirklich n schwaches gemuet, mit *graus* war gemeint, das fliegende Koerperteile keinen Anime ausmachen sollen >.<
> Wenn ich soetwas sehen will schau ich mir Blade, einen Zombiefilm, oder sonst soetwas an.



Storymäßig sowohl der beste Manga als auch der beste Anime den es je gegeben hat imho. Da kommt bei weitem nichts dran. Die ersten Folgen muss man sich natürlich an den Brutalitätsgrad gewöhnen, das ist bei Seinen oft so, aber wenn man soweit ist ist er einfach unerreicht grandios.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juli 2010)

Wie er sie am ende erschießen soll T_T



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Storymäßig sowohl der beste Manga als auch der beste Anime den es je gegeben hat imho. Da kommt bei weitem nichts dran. Die ersten Folgen muss man sich natürlich an den Brutalitätsgrad gewöhnen, das ist bei Seinen oft so, aber wenn man soweit ist ist er einfach unerreicht grandios.



Ok kann schon sein, ich hab nur bis folge 6 geguckt... 
Wirklich der beste? Also das er Death Note uebersteigen soll kann ich nur schwer glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok kann schon sein, ich hab nur bis folge 6 geguckt...
> Wirklich der beste? Also das er Death Note uebersteigen soll kann ich nur schwer glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dragon1 ist doch erst 13 oder 14. Also sollte er ihn eher nicht anschauen. :>


----------



## TheGui (10. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dragon1 ist doch erst 13 oder 14. Also sollte er ihn eher nicht anschauen. :>



MUahahahahahah xD

dein ernst?

in der heutigen Zeit?

xD samt Internet und zugang zu Pornos, Gore und Prollmucke 24/7 ?


----------



## Klunker (10. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein zu schwaches Gemüt. Natürlich ist Elfen Lied brutal, aber das wird durch die absolut grandiose Story vollkommen überdeckt...



manga oder anime? die beiden spielen ja auch in unterschiedlichen klassen. das ende von elfenlied..



Spoiler



einfach nur traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> manga oder anime? die beiden spielen ja auch in unterschiedlichen klassen. das ende von elfenlied..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand beide klasse. Der Manga war noch ein Fünkchen besser, aber das ist ja meistens so.

@dragon:
Death Note ist auch großartig, aber ich find Elfenlied einfach das kleine Quäntchen besser...hat vor allem einen ganz anderen Wiedersehwert, Elfenlied kann ich glaube ich noch 1000mal gucken und weine trotzdem wieder am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> MUahahahahahah xD
> 
> dein ernst?
> 
> ...



Die Mods haben es sicher auch nicht gerne, wenn man einem 13-Jährigen sagt, dass er unbedingt diesen Anime anschauen soll. Klar ist es ein genialer Anime, aber wenn es halt zu brutal für ihn ist, dann ist das so und er soll es einfach nicht anschauen.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Mods haben es sicher auch nicht gerne, wenn man einem 13-Jährigen sagt, dass er unbedingt diesen Anime anschauen soll. Klar ist es ein genialer Anime, aber wenn es halt zu brutal für ihn ist, dann ist das so und er soll es einfach nicht anschauen.


Pah du versucht nur mich zu ueberzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw ich bin 14!!!!11einseinself


----------



## aisteh (10. Juli 2010)

Elfen Lied wurde doch auch von Animax ausgestrahlt, wüsste also ehrlich gesagt nicht wo dann das Problem dabei ist. Im Endeffekt musss er es eh mit sich selber ausmachen. Bei mir hat Elfen Lied irgendwie nie so richtig gezündet, dabei mag ich an sich diesen ganzen Dramakram ganz gerne. Ef fand ich zB um einiges berührender. Frag mich generell warum gerade Elfen Lied hier in Deutschland so populär ist.^^ Mitsudomoe hat es übrigens geschafft, dass ich seit langem mal wieder Tränen gelacht hab, erinnert mich irgendwie an South Park obwohl der Vergleich eigentlich nich passt. Highschool of the Dead ist genau das was ich erwartet hab und Madhouse bringt das auch visuell ganz gut rüber. Bei Amagami bin ich mal gespannt ob das wirklich klappt alle Routen des Spiels in den Anime zu bringen, wäre auf jeden Fall mal ne interessante Abwechslung. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige bei dem der Foreneditor aus irgendwelchen Gründen momentan nicht funktioniert? O_o Edit: Wtf, wo ist meine Formatierung hin?


----------



## Nawato (11. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich fand beide klasse. Der Manga war noch ein Fünkchen besser, aber das ist ja meistens so.
> 
> @dragon:
> Death Note ist auch großartig, aber ich find Elfenlied einfach das kleine Quäntchen besser...hat vor allem einen ganz anderen Wiedersehwert, Elfenlied kann ich glaube ich noch 1000mal gucken und weine trotzdem wieder am Ende
> ...



Langsam frage ich mich, ob ich wirklich der einzige bin, den sogut wie jeder Drama-Anteil in einem Anime/Manga/Film/Buch total kalt lässt. Denn an den Stellen, bei denen alle immer sagen, dass es total traurig wäre find ich das total ... langweilg ... wie z.B. das Ende von Elfen Lied.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Redet doch nicht immer über so brutale Sachen...redet doch mal über was nette


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

s...


BTW: Bei Elfeneid hab ich auch Rotz und Wasser geheult, aber bei zum beispiel "die letzten Glühwürmchen", das alle so fücbar traurig finden, sind meine Augen staubtrocken geblieben.


----------



## Kargaro (11. Juli 2010)

OP


Spoiler



Holy Shit its Rayleigh! Hallelujah! Nach den (in Vergleich zu dem Krieg) etwas langweiligen Rückblendechaptern, lässt Oda jetzt wieder ein Bombenchapter auf uns los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Rayleigh ist auf der Grandline(!) gekentert und überlebt das, er schwimmt sogar noch den ganzen Rest. Er ist echt ein beeindruckender alter Mann. Und die Szenen der Bande sind eine nahtlose Fortsetzung zu den Fillern die vor kurzem im Anime kamen, ich freue mich dabei vor allem schonmal auf Zorro (wer könnten sie komischen Typen gewesen sein?) und Sanji (wird er zu einer Tunte oder wird er vllt wieder normal?  Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass er wieder normal wird. Sanjis Coolheitsfaktor und seine unendliche Liebe für die Frauen hat für mich immer einen wichtigen Teil von OP ausgemacht.



Naruto


Spoiler



Tja, es muss einfach Madara sein.  Ich frag mich immernoch, was die dämliche Frage im letzten Chapter sollte. Es gab irgendwie wenig überraschendes... Madara hat halt den Kyuubi befreit und jetzt greift er Konoha. Das ganze ist eigentlich alter Käse, nur aus einer anderen Sicht mit mehr Details.


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Redet doch nicht immer über so brutale Sachen...redet doch mal über was nette
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mitbegründerin meins Hentaifetischs!
und zu der Ziet als das noch im TV lief ging ich noch zur grundschule xD


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gui?
Hentais sind langw  _boehse_!


----------



## Nawato (11. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein! Es gibt einige (sehr wenige) die sogar einigermaßen gut sind und der Rest... ist halt unterdurchschnittlicher Müll.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nein! Es gibt einige (sehr wenige) die sogar einigermaßen gut sind und der Rest... ist halt unterdurchschnittlicher Müll.



Thema unterlassen...SOFORT xD Sonst kommen die mods forbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hentai sind die einzigen "storrys" die man fertig schaut, nachdem man gekommen ist!

aber können das thema gerne hier unterlassen xD


----------



## Nawato (12. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> hentai sind die einzigen "storrys" die man fertig schaut, nachdem man gekommen ist!
> 
> aber können das thema gerne hier unterlassen xD



Oo die beste Erklärung zu dem ganzen Thema!

Und ... Ok dann hören wir halt damit auf ...


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

Es gibt sogar Illidan&Tyrande Hentais^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Illidan&Tyrande Hentais^^



Es gibt von Allem Hentais.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Illidan&Tyrande Hentais^^



Es gibt zu ALLEM irgendwelche Hentais 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vergiss nicht Regel 34: "If it exists, there IS porn of it."

Edit: Skatero war schneller T.T


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

Woher habt ihr diese Regeln?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Juli 2010)

Das sind allgemeine Regeln des Internets....kenn nicht die ganze Liste, aber Regel 34 ist was ich auf der letzten Seite gesagt habe....


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr diese Regeln?



Das ist geheim.


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr diese Regeln?



das sind weniger regeln im klassischen sinne, es sind eher Naturgesetze des Internets!


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr diese Regeln?



Gib bei Google ein "The Rules of the Internet", dann wirst du fündig.

Rule 1, 2 and 34 or the only true rules. 

Und hört auf über Hentai zu reden, sonst melde ich hier noch...das hier ist IMMER NOCH kein Forum, bei dem Pronographie ausgetauscht wird beziehungsweise über dieselbe diskutiert wird.


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und hört auf über Hentai zu reden, sonst melde ich hier noch...das hier ist IMMER NOCH kein Forum, bei dem Pronographie ausgetauscht wird beziehungsweise über dieselbe diskutiert wird.



hama doch schon auf der letzten seite :O


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

Warum mag keiner Sailor Moon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Warum mag keiner Sailor Moon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nie gesehen ehrlich gesagt. bzw. wenn ichs gesehen habe fand ichs vergleichsweise langweilig...und die Charaktere zu langweilig gezeichnet...also charakterlich...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Warum mag keiner Sailor Moon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das orignial oder den hentai




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Warum mag keiner Sailor Moon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kennt wohl kaum einer da die serie ur alt is!
18 Jahre inzwischen!

aber is eben ne typische Mädchen storry...


----------



## Diclonii (16. Juli 2010)

Sailor Moon, Jeanne die Kamekazin Diebin, Wedding Peach, Doremi etc. alles geguckt, generell als kleiner Balg als man noch viel Zeit hatte und relativ früh vonner Schule zu hause war alles verschlungen, mir egal ob für mädchen oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Los Mondstein, flieg und Sieg" oder wie das ging ^_^



Spoiler



Btw wer liest zzt Naruto Manga (jap. engl. sub) WILL ENDLICH WISSEN WER der Akatzuki ist, wieso muss er so auf geheimnisvoll machen, er kann doch einfach zugeben das er Obito ist und sich nur als Madara ausgibt >.<


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Sailor Moon, Jeanne die Kamekazin Diebin, Wedding Peach, Doremi etc. alles geguckt, generell als kleiner Balg als man noch viel Zeit hatte und relativ früh vonner Schule zu hause war alles verschlungen, mir egal ob für mädchen oder net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





/sign vorallem Doremi war toll. Ich habe damals übrigens Sailor Moon gesehen, es heißt "Die Macht der Liebe, flieg und sieg!"


----------



## Kizna (16. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> /sign vorallem Doremi war toll. Ich habe damals übrigens Sailor Moon gesehen, es heißt "Die Macht der Liebe, flieg und sieg!"



Hmmm Doremi, eigentlich sehr schade, dass es hier nach der zweiten Staffel aufgehört hat. Ich galube ich tu mir dann irgendwann noch die anderen beide an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sailor Moon kenn ich auch noch. Einige wenige Folgen habe ich sogar in der Originalfassung (zu Zeiten wo RTL 2 noch nicht absoluter Mist war) gesehen.


----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Sailor Moon kenn ich auch noch. Einige wenige Folgen habe ich sogar in der Originalfassung (*zu Zeiten wo RTL 2 noch nicht absoluter Mist war*) gesehen.



wow du bist auch 80er jahrgang? ^^


----------



## Klunker (17. Juli 2010)

lief sailor moon in der erstausstrahlung nicht auf zdf und par jahre später auf rtl 2?^^ und auch damls hatte rtl 2 schon en paar serien die nervig waren. aber egal später kam ja flint hammerhead die wohl beste serie aller zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]ynqD8Jvp-xI[/youtube]


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2010)

Ja ja früher, als noch Mogli, Robin Hood und sogar Zelda lief. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmmm Doremi, eigentlich sehr schade, dass es hier nach der zweiten Staffel aufgehört hat. Ich galube ich tu mir dann irgendwann noch die anderen beide an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hö? Ich kann mich an weitaus mehr als nur eine Staffel Doremi erinnern


----------



## aisteh (17. Juli 2010)

Kizna, du kommst irgendwie jedes mal um die Ecke wenn ne neue OVA ansteht.^^ Cat Shit One hat mich n bisschen enttäuscht - "Hier betrachtet unsere tollen CGI_Animationen, lulz."


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte mal fragen, was euere Meinung nach das coolste Wesen (egal ob vom Aussehen oder Charakter her), das ihr je in einem Manga/Anime gesehen habt, ist. Wäre cool wenn ihr ein Bild davon posten könntet.

Ich fang mal an:

*Satan*/*Lucifer* aus 666 Satan:

 [attachment=10804:Epic.jpg]

....Holy Shit.....

Edit: Noch mal ein Bild wo mehr von ihm zu sehen ist (auch wenn man ihn im Manga nicht in Fleisch und Blut sieht, sondern eine Vorstellung quasi): 

[attachment=10807:Epic2.jpg]


----------



## TheGui (18. Juli 2010)

Claymore : *Isley* in seiner erwachten Form



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, was euere Meinung nach das coolste Wesen (egal ob vom Aussehen oder Charakter her), das ihr je in einem Manga/Anime gesehen habt, ist. Wäre cool wenn ihr ein Bild davon posten könntet.
> 
> Ich fang mal an:
> 
> ...




Wesen oder zählt auch einfach ein Charakter?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juli 2010)

Ist ein Charakter nicht prinzipiell ein Wesen? Wenn nicht: natürlich gehen auch Charaktere.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2010)

Das dürfte wohl Alucard sein. Das erste mal gesehen und gleich begeistert von ihm gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


EVA 01 war natürlich auch krass als ich das erste mal NGE gesehen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Juli 2010)

L Lawliet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab sogar so ne tolle Karte, die Karte, durch die bekannt wurde wie L richtig heißt, hab alle DN teile+zusatz gekauft^^


----------



## Medmius (19. Juli 2010)

Meinst du "_Death Note 13: How to Read" _?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmmm Doremi, eigentlich sehr schade, dass es hier nach der zweiten Staffel aufgehört hat. Ich galube ich tu mir dann irgendwann noch die anderen beide an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Q.Q ich hab endlich seelenverwandte gefunden 

ja doremi war schon ganz lustig (sailor moon kann ich mich nur schwach erinner war aber glaub ich nicht gans so der bringer vll guck ichs mir nomal an).
Flint Hammerhead dagegen war ein absolter kracher, die serie liebe ich heute noch (nachdem ich mit scrubs fertig bin kommt flint dran :>


was das coolste wesen/charakter angeht

Alucard und L ganz klar !
wobei son Glurak natürlich auch was hätte hmmmm naja


----------



## TheGui (22. Juli 2010)

Hammer geiles neues OP chapter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



So denke spätestens im übernächsten sind sie vereint und im nächsten lernt Luffy Haki zu nutzen! ABER!!!! Buggy wird neuer Samurai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2010)

Was OP ist schon drausen? 

*Schaut ungeduldig auf die Uhr* 

Gut noch knapp zwei Stunden, die schaffe ich auch noch ohne auf der Arbeit zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Wollt mal sagen, dass die Seite die hier nicht genannt werden darf, bald einstellt Mangas weiterhin hoch zu laden. Das Forum bleibt, der Rest geht. Anfang nächste Woche soll bereits alles weg sein. Wollt ich nur gesagt haben.


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2010)

Grade gelesen und ich bin leicht schockiert. Gut, ich habe mittlerweile genug andere und auch bessere Seiten gefunden, aber dennoch hat es bei mir mit "Du weißt schon welcher Seite" angefangen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Übersetzer auch weiterhin fleisig bei der Arbeit bleiben und die etwas unbekannteren Seiten füttern.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Jupp, war genauso schockiert, hab aber auch einer andere Seite...bleibt nur zu hoffen das das selbe nicht mit ihr passiert.


----------



## TheGui (22. Juli 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Übersetzer auch weiterhin fleisig bei der Arbeit bleiben und die etwas unbekannteren Seiten füttern.



natürlich... Ich denke nicht das sie deshalb aufhören.

So etwas stirbt nich, es werden nur die unbekannten Seiten wachsen!


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2010)

OP Spoiler:



Spoiler



Wer ist "Bagi?"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Spoiler



Ich schätze mal, dass Buggy gemeint ist....


----------



## Medmius (22. Juli 2010)

Ich denke er meint mit Bagi Buggy den Clown

Edit: Welche Seite benutzt ihr ausser dem bekannten, der bald eingestellt wird?
Ich benutze jetzt "m...as...m.com. Ihr auch?


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2010)

ms ist nicht so dolle um mangas zu lesen, da sie immer nur die aktuellsten chaps der beliebtestens mangas anbieten. ansonsen benutze ich den manga fuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir hier Seiten austauschen sollten auf denen man umsonst Mangas lesen kann.....


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Die übersetzer der Serien sollten mal wieder gas geben witziger weise kenn ich streaming seiten auf denen ich die neuen folgen schon sehen KÖNNTE aber auf meinen downloadseiten dauerts noch ne woche

ich checks ned Oo


----------



## Medmius (23. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, dass alle guten "Online Manga Reader" Seiten über kurz oder lang auch aufhören werden. O....... wird sicherlich nicht als einziger aufhören. Einserseits versteh ich, dass die Verlage so etwas verlangt haben. Schliesslich kriegen die kein Geld, wenn man die Mangas einfach online lesen kann. Aber die sollten sich auch klar sein, dass viele gute Mangas bei uns nicht veröffentlicht werden und man über solche Seiten überhaupt davon erfährt und anfängt diese auch zu kaufen (importieren). Es ist auch total schlimm dass wir in der Schweiz/Deutschland einfach nicht auf dem laufen sind. Bsp. One Piece Band 58 wurde in Japan veröffentlicht, in Deutschland kann man erst Band 54 kaufen. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## aisteh (23. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Die übersetzer der Serien sollten mal wieder gas geben witziger weise kenn ich streaming seiten auf denen ich die neuen folgen schon sehen KÖNNTE aber auf meinen downloadseiten dauerts noch ne woche
> 
> ich checks ned Oo




 lol streamrip 





Medmius schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass alle guten "Online Manga Reader" Seiten über kurz oder lang auch aufhören werden. O....... wird sicherlich nicht als einziger aufhören. Einserseits versteh ich, dass die Verlage so etwas verlangt haben. Schliesslich kriegen die kein Geld, wenn man die Mangas einfach online lesen kann. Aber die sollten sich auch klar sein, dass viele gute Mangas bei uns nicht veröffentlicht werden und man über solche Seiten überhaupt davon erfährt und anfängt diese auch zu kaufen (importieren). Es ist auch total schlimm dass wir in der Schweiz/Deutschland einfach nicht auf dem laufen sind. Bsp. One Piece Band 58 wurde in Japan veröffentlicht, in Deutschland kann man erst Band 54 kaufen. Was meint ihr dazu?




 Bleibt nun mal nicht aus, wenn erst übersetzt werden muss, Lizenzen und sonstiger Kram müssen auch erst geregelt werden. Generell ist doch die Situation genau die selbe wie bei Fansubs. Sie sind nicht legal, aber meist geduldet, weil wie du schon sagst, ein Großteil der potentiellen Käufer erst dadurch auf die Produkte aufmerksam wird. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass es mittlerweile immer mehr Simulcasts gibt (Funi, Crunchyroll). Diese Möglichkeit bietet sich bei Mangas aber nicht. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es immer Scans und Fansubs geben wird. Vielleicht nicht auf Streamingseiten, aber es gibt ja genug alternative Verbreitungsmöglichkeiten. Und diejenigen, die sich wirklich dafür interessieren, werden sich auch umstellen.


----------



## Kizna (23. Juli 2010)

Puuuh, grade eben hat sich eine weitere Seite von meinem Reader verabschiedet. So allmächlich mache ich mir tatsächlich Sorgen. Machen die Verlage in den letzten Tagen tatsächlich solch einen starken Druck, dass mehr und mehr Säulen auf denen bisher das Ganze stand zusamenbrechen? Ich trauer weniger um die Möglichkeit die großen Serien zu lesen, denn die findet man immer irgendwo, nur gehen die kleinen Sachen verloren. Mangas die zum Teil nur auf der einen Seite zu finden waren.


----------



## Medmius (23. Juli 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich trauer weniger um die Möglichkeit die großen Serien zu lesen, denn die findet man immer irgendwo, nur gehen die kleinen Sachen verloren. Mangas die zum Teil nur auf der einen Seite zu finden waren.




 Genau das ist auch meine einzige Sorge :S


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

Eben One Piece Folge 459 geguckt



Spoiler



Ich finde das echt unglaublich, ich hätte als letztes erwartet, dass Ace der Sohn von Gol D Roger ist. Aber irgendwie habe ich die Zusammenhänge noch nicht so ganz begriffen, hatte Gol D Roger eine Frau oder was ? Und wie konnte die 20 Monate das Kind in sich tragen ? Und warum sind Luffy und Ace dann Brüder ? Und was ist nochmal mit Garp, wieso wusste der das ? Wusste es Ace ?



Wäre schön, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Juli 2010)

Antwort




Spoiler



Ja, Roger hatte eine Frau namens Portgas D Rogue. Ace sowie Garp wussten dies und Garp hat Ruffy und Ace zusammen erzogen. Somit sind sie keine Geschwister, aber doch jeweils dem anderen so wichtig wie ein Bruder.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Antwort
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Aber wie kommt Garp da ins Spiel ? Okay, Ace ist der Sohn vom Piratenkönig, die Mutter ist gestorben bei der Geburt, der Vater selbst ja sowiso, alles klar. Aber wie kommt Garp dann an Ace ? Und woher kommt dann Luffy, wurde er von seinem Vater verlassen oder wie ? Oder erfährt man das noch ?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Juli 2010)

Spoiler



Ja, man erfährt noch wie Garp an Ace gekommen ist. Ruffy´s Vater ist ja bekannt, aber wie und warum er ihn verlassen hat wurde glaube ich noch nicht erklärt. Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin. Ich meine mich an etwas in der Richtung erinnern zu können. Wenn nicht: kann ja noch erklärt werden. One Piece ist ja noch nicht zu Ende.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

Ich will die nächste Folge, jetzt sofort! :>


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2010)

ahh ich will eure spoiler lesen aber ich seh die folgen erst morgen Q.Q ARGH 
es zerreißt mich innerlich


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahh ich will eure spoiler lesen aber ich seh die folgen erst morgen Q.Q ARGH
> es zerreißt mich innerlich



Kenn ich, kenn ich. Will auch endlich wissen wie es weiter geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Juli 2010)

Wer sich das antut alles zu lesen, respect! Ich habs grad und bin mehr als baff!
Leider ist es wohl nur spekulation, aber trotzdem sehr spannend!
Wär das wirklich tatsache würde es aus einer der schlechtesten Storrys eine mit abstand der bessten machen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juli 2010)

Hab mir jetzt nur den Anfang durchgelesen aber aus diesem kann ich grob schließen, worum es im Text geht. Erinnert mich an die "Squall´s Dead" Theory. Wer nicht weiß wovon ich spreche: Squall´s Dead .


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

woha, die geschichte ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2010)

Wuhu, morgen gehts ab nach Bonn an die AnimagiC.


----------



## TheGui (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> woha, die geschichte ist genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die von Ash? oder des FF typ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> die von Ash? oder des FF typ?



die von ash


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juli 2010)

Die von Squall macht nichtmal Sinn, da nicht erklärt wird was nach seinem Tod passiert. Edea hat die Welt übernommen und alle getötet? Ist was anderes passiert? Mit dieser Theorie (die mit Squall) wird ein RIESIGES Loch in die Geschichte gerissen. Viel mehr als wenn er am Leben wär. Obendrein würde das bedeuten, dass das restliche Spiel KOMPLETT bedeutungslos war....ehm ja.... ich bezweifle das die Theorie richtig ist.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Hab eben Black Rock Shooter gesehen, bester Anime ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die von ash



Find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hab eben Black Rock Shooter gesehen, bester Anime ever!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs mir auch grad angeguckt ist ziemlich nice.
Weiß jemand wann die nächste folge kommt?


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Habs mir auch grad angeguckt ist ziemlich nice.
> Weiß jemand wann die nächste folge kommt?


Der Witz ist ja das es bei einer Folge bleiben soll so wie ich das gehört habe.


Was ich mir aber schlecht vorstellen kann, es sind einfach noch zu viele Charaktere aufgetreten die unvorgestellt blieben und die Story mit Black Rock Shooter hat doch jetzt gerade erst angefangen.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja das es bei einer Folge bleiben soll so wie ich das gehört habe.
> 
> 
> Was ich mir aber schlecht vorstellen kann, es sind einfach noch zu viele Charaktere aufgetreten die unvorgestellt blieben und die Story mit Black Rock Shooter hat doch jetzt gerade erst angefangen.



Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. :O


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja das es bei einer Folge bleiben soll so wie ich das gehört habe.
> 
> 
> Was ich mir aber schlecht vorstellen kann, es sind einfach noch zu viele Charaktere aufgetreten die unvorgestellt blieben und die Story mit Black Rock Shooter hat doch jetzt gerade erst angefangen.



Echt Schade, wenn es bei 1er Folge bleiben sollte, ich fand den Anime besser als Elfenlied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2010)

Stimmt es kommen wirklich keine Folgen mehr war nur ne Ova : /


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

frage zum neuen OP Chapter:



Spoiler



Seh ich das richtig das Ruffy jetzt ne Tättowierung aufm Oberarm trägt? :O


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2010)

Spoiler



Stimmt, sieht echt so aus. Ist mir vorher garnicht aufgefallen oO Mich interessiert eher, was dieses riesige, schwebende, kugelförmige Ding ist oO


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt, sieht echt so aus. Ist mir vorher garnicht aufgefallen oO Mich interessiert eher, was dieses riesige, schwebende, kugelförmige Ding ist oO



Antwort:


Spoiler



Ka, aber ich seh grade die Tättowierung hat verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit der von Ace.... Ich hab das englisch nicht wirklich verstanden, aber ruffy war wieder im hq hat ne glocke geläutet und blumen hingeschmissen oder? Den rest habe ich nicht so begriffen .x



zitat aus wiki:



Spoiler



During his return to Marineford to give a silent prayer it is shown that Luffy now has a tattoo of 4 characters on his right arm, with the first of the characters crossed out (much like Ace's tattoo).


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2010)

Willst du das wir das jetzt übersetzen oder wie?


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Willst du das wir das jetzt übersetzen oder wie?



nein, soviel englisch kann ich nach 8 jahren gerade noch so halb, ich wollts mehr so für die leute die die spoiler lesen als offizielle info dalassen...


----------



## Portgaz D. Ace (1. August 2010)

Spoiler



Das Tattoo sieht man nicht wirklich, doch die ersten 2. Buchstaben sind der Buchstabe S sowie das A, welches für seine 2 toten Brüder steht. Das geilste an dem Charakter ist, dass Luffy nun die Glocke 16x geläutet hat. Das hat 2 Gründe. Wenn man die Glocke 8 mal vor Jahres Ende schlägt, heißt es ein Jahr endet und wenn man sie dann nochmal 8 mal läutet soll dies dafür stehe, ein neues Jahr beginnt. Luffy hat es jetzt aber so geschlagen, dass eine alte Ära endet und eine neue Ära anfängt. Er will zeigen, dass die Ära nun seine sein wird.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2010)

Spoiler



Wurde alles schon im Kapitel erklärt.....aber seine 2 toten Brüder? Und warum S? A steht offensichtlich für Ace, aber S?


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wurde alles schon im Kapitel erklärt.....aber seine 2 toten Brüder? Und warum S? A steht offensichtlich für Ace, aber S?





Spoiler



S Steht für Sabo den 3. "bruder" wurde auch alles schon lang und breit im kapitel erklärt...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2010)

Spoiler



Ehrlich? Kann mich nicht dran erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich wohl nochmal lesen...


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach lol... darum geings die letzten 2 Monate doch xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2010)

Das hab ich nicht bedacht.....heute fällt mir das Denken ohnehin schwer.....


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht bedacht.....heute fällt mir das Denken ohnehin schwer.....



kein wunder wenn sich dein avatar die ganze zeit gegen die wand knallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Hä, versteh ich da was falsch oder warum ist besagte große Seite noch nutzbar?



Um nochmal auf das "Coolste Wesen" Thema zurückzukommen: Nygus aus Soul Eater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Vorne)



@Portgaz



Spoiler



Wurde am Ende doch klar das Ruffy eben ein anderes Ziel hatte, als die Vermutung der Welt. Ich denke es war ein Aufruf an seine Freunde da und dahin zu kommen oder etwas in der Richtung.


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Portgaz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es war sicherlich beides.


----------



## Medmius (2. August 2010)

OP Spoiler


Spoiler



Irgendwie finde ich es schade das Lysop fett geworden ist :S


----------



## TheGui (2. August 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> OP Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



der wird wider!

aber shculd is ja blos das ganze lekere zeuch das da an den bäumen wächst ^^


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2010)

Im Manga zetteln Emporio und Ruffy gerade einen großen Aufstand an, damit sie nach oben können. Buggy und Mr. 3 tun ihr übriges um das Chaos perfekt zu machen.

Achja und Ace wird gerade auf ein Kriegsschiff der Marine gebracht... spannend, spannend.


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Manga zetteln Emporio und Ruffy gerade einen großen Aufstand an, damit sie nach oben können. Buggy und Mr. 3 tun ihr übriges um das Chaos perfekt zu machen.
> 
> Achja und Ace wird gerade auf ein Kriegsschiff der Marine gebracht... spannend, spannend.



ist der deutsche manga schon so weit? :O


----------



## Portgaz D. Ace (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ist der deutsche manga schon so weit? :O



Ja. Momentan ist "Eine Transe in der Hölle" Band 55 draussen.


----------



## TheGui (2. August 2010)

weit würde ich das nicht nennen ^^


----------



## Qonix (2. August 2010)

So, wieder zurück von der Animagic. War mal wieder super. Jetzt sinds über 600 Mangas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider nichts spezielles auf der Auktion dieses Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. August 2010)

Wuhu, hab mir gerade die beiden neuen EVA Movies reingezogen und bin total begeistert. Einfach genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

darf man hier eigentlich offen über strong world reden? zeitglich gesehen spielt das in op ja i-wann nach thrillerbark und damit ja kein wirklicher spoiler.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. August 2010)

Spoiler



Kann sein das meine Erinnerung mich täuscht (was wahrscheinlich ist), aber spielte das nicht über 20 Jahre vorher? Ich meine, er sagte das er seinen Plan in 20 Jahren in die Tat umsetzen wird und wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde gesagt dass seitdem 20 Jahre vergangen sind, oder?


----------



## TheGui (3. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kann sein das meine Erinnerung mich täuscht (was wahrscheinlich ist), aber spielte das nicht über 20 Jahre vorher? Ich meine, er sagte das er seinen Plan in 20 Jahren in die Tat umsetzen wird und wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde gesagt dass seitdem 20 Jahre vergangen sind, oder?



Vor 20 Jahren gabs Ruffy noch nich... und wer soll dan der Kel mit der fetten Bazooka sein?

Er is vor 20 Jahren aus Impel Down geflohen und hatt eben diese 20 Jahre bis "Jetzt" an seinem Plan gearbeitet.

und eben "jetzt" kommt ihm die Strohhutbande in die Quäre.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren gabs Ruffy noch nich... und wer soll dan der Kel mit der fetten Bazooka sein?
> *Das Ruffy vor 20 Jahren noch nicht gelebt hat hat absolut keine Bedeutung.....falls du mit diesem Satz ausdrücken wolltest, dass das eine Bedeutung hätte....
> Welchen "Kerl mit der fetten Bazooka" meinst du?
> *
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (4. August 2010)

Hey Leuts, habt ihr schon den Anime mal Arjuna ang'schaut?
Der find ich echt klasse, muss ich sagen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. August 2010)

Nee, bin nicht so der Anime-Fan.


----------



## TheGui (4. August 2010)

Arjuna lol xD Is das nicht von Greenpeace produziert?
Habs mir damals vor Jahren auf ViVa angeschaut, war ganz OK aber doch ne Ecke zu Öko.



OK is keine Bazooka



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

Inwiefern wurde im Manga erwähnt das die Strohhüte Shiki in die Quere gekommen sind? Kann mich nicht erinnern das da ein Wort gefallen ist.


Liest jemand Kamiyadori?


----------



## TheGui (4. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Inwiefern wurde im Manga erwähnt das die Strohhüte Shiki in die Quere gekommen sind? Kann mich nicht erinnern das da ein Wort gefallen ist.


wurde bis jetz von irgend einem der OP filme was im Manga erwähnt?
naja das schaut für mich schon danach aus als würde Ruffy Shiki bissel auf die Finger klopfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LFwAAX9njE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

lulz hab gedacht es gehöre zum Manga Oo


----------



## tear_jerker (4. August 2010)

klar spielt strong world nach thriller bark. chapter null ist was anderes und mit strong world sind die fliegenden inseln gemeint auf denen die shb landet.
zum film: an sich ja schon ganz geil . aber ich hab den eindruck das shikis tk nicht ganz durchdacht ist


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> klar spielt strong world nach thriller bark. chapter null ist was anderes und mit strong world sind die fliegenden inseln gemeint auf denen die shb landet.
> zum film: an sich ja schon ganz geil . aber ich hab den eindruck das shikis tk nicht ganz durchdacht ist





Okay jetzt bin ich verwirrt *fleißig One Piece nachliest*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. August 2010)

One Piece Spoiler:



Spoiler



AHA! Jetzt verstehe die Botschaft! Er hat die Glocke 16 mal geläutet. Er hat 8 Crew-Mitglieder. Die ersten 8 Male standen für das erste mal als sie seiner Crew beigetreten sind und die anderen 8 stehen nun dafür, das sie ihm stärker wiederbeitreten oder wiederbegegnen sollen ....denke ich mal.


----------



## TheGui (5. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> One Piece Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine schlechte überlegung. das würde auch erklären wieso sie es doch nicht so eilig haben zurück zu kommen ^^



Spoiler



aber interesant is auch das BB scheinbar vor Akainu schiss hat O_o


----------



## Kizna (5. August 2010)

OP:



Spoiler



Es wurde aber auch Zeit das die stärker werden. Ich frage mich wie die Leute nach Sanjis Essen aussehen werden.


----------



## TheGui (5. August 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erstmal muss er durch die Macho Hölle!


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




op


Spoiler



ruffy wird sich wohl nicht verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lysopp wieder dünn, brook hat wieder fleisch auf den rippen, also ein t-bone steak..yohohohohohoho, nja die werden sich wohl nicht großartig verändern, eher vital schneller kurieren etc und vllt haben nami und robin dann f, je nachdem wie oda es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manche cs zeugen ja davon was sich oda sich so denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. August 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> op
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Der Satz über die Brustumfang......made my day


----------



## PKMN (6. August 2010)

Sailor Moon <3


----------



## Qonix (6. August 2010)

Mal wieder ein paar gute / lustige Videos gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfb8HFtgW8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnNrRaU1BWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTvFTOVJT8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpnSct0Ikro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ebYpt2QAPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3BPgyhStLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25LDN1HrCoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6gFE5yNX89k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Weiss jemand wie das Lied des momentanen OP Openings heißt, find das einfach nur Hammer. Beste Opening ever.


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Keiner ? Ich brauch unbedingt dieses Lied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. August 2010)

Also, soweit du das 13 Opening meinst, dann wäre es "One Day" von The Rootless. Du musst dich etwas genauer Ausdrücken was genau du haben möchtest "Aktuell" ist immer ein schlechtes Wort. Manche sehen die deutsche Staffel als aktuell. Andere schauen sich das japanische Original an und wieder andere nur die emglische Staffel. 

Ps: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlC10BiikDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wäre die Nummer 13


----------



## schneemaus (10. August 2010)

PKMN schrieb:


> Sailor Moon <3



Immer noch mein Lieblings-Anime.

Aber seit letzter Woche hab ich definitiv einen, der auf einer Stufe mit Sailor Moon steht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJ0MEH8RtYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2010)

naja ich lese wieder one piece durch, bin gerade bei der thriller bark. Brook is einfach sau cool yohohohohohohoho^^ _http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...D2OwwexdkpmNY3JQg&sig2=Yk2PYc4IaJkkwpL0JsXu5A_


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also, soweit du das 13 Opening meinst, dann wäre es "One Day" von The Rootless. Du musst dich etwas genauer Ausdrücken was genau du haben möchtest "Aktuell" ist immer ein schlechtes Wort. Manche sehen die deutsche Staffel als aktuell. Andere schauen sich das japanische Original an und wieder andere nur die emglische Staffel.
> 
> 
> Das wäre die Nummer 13



Das meine ich, danke dir, bis jetzt das beste Opening, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Dracun (11. August 2010)

Zur Zeit schaue ich mir Highschool of The Dead an und ich muss agen .. WOOOUZAH Is der Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highschool_of_the_Dead

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcw9hs_highschool-of-the-dead-trailer-hq_creation

und ich schaue mir mal wieder Record of Lodoss War an, alt aber genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Record_of_Lodoss_War


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2010)

Hab Naruto bis zum neuesten Chapter jetzt doch online gelesen. Ich muss sagen: Ich bin baff



Spoiler



Nagato ist also doch am Leben, Konoha zerstört, Naruto wird IMBA und und und


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

Hey, also ich hatte vor mir Elfenlied auf DvD zu kaufen, nun so ein bisschen rumgeschaut und da kosten alle 4 DvD's zum Teil 170 Euro?! ISt das ein Witz ? Das Billigste was ich gefunden hab, gibt es für ca. 53 Euro aber das finde ich immer noch sehr teuer.

1. Frage: Warum so teuer ?
2. Frage ? Gibts das irgendwo billiger ?
3. Frage: Würdet ihr das bezahlen ? Finde es überteuert.


----------



## aisteh (13. August 2010)

1) Nischenprodukt 
2) Eher unwahrscheinlich, siehe 1)
3) Ich persönlich nicht, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken, mir n paar Animes die mir wirklich "wichtig" sind original zu kaufen. Schlechte Synchros und v.a. schlecht formatierte Untertitel sprechen aber dagegen.


----------



## Kargaro (17. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal die 7 Folgen geguckt die es vom Anime Highschool of the Dead zurzeit gibt und er hat mir bis jetzt sehr gut gefallen.  Die Spannung wird durchgehend auf einem guten Niveau gehalten und die Ecchiinhalte (die in Folge 6 und 7 doch groß zugenommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sind eine nette Nebenbeilage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. August 2010)

ja "highschool of the dead" hab ich die erste folge bis jetzt angeschaut..mal ganz ehrlich..allein die erste folge ist schon besser als alle mir bekannten zombiefilme zusammen..auch wenns natürlich so keine "horror" elemente zu bieten hat, dafür einiges anderes


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja "highschool of the dead" hab ich die erste folge bis jetzt angeschaut..mal ganz ehrlich..allein die erste folge ist schon besser als alle mir bekannten zombiefilme zusammen..auch wenns natürlich so keine "horror" elemente zu bieten hat, dafür einiges anderes


Ihr macht einen immer so schön neugierig, bin mir mal die erste Folge anschauen.

und nach den ersten 5min ..

hm das Intro schaut aus wie ne Collage eines CG Hentai Ordners xD

HAhahahahahah Minute 18:54 und 19:20 Episode 1.. .die Musik is fast die selbe wie in 28 Days /weeks later 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original is bissel langsamer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMyIG2EKPoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (17. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ihr macht einen immer so schön neugierig, bin mir mal die erste Folge anschauen.
> 
> und nach den ersten 5min ..
> 
> hm das Intro schaut aus wie ne Collage eines CG Hentai Ordners xD



Selber Gedankengang.
Nur dacht ich "Geil, mal wieder ooordentlich Ecchi und Gore" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qS6E-Nu3xsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab mir Gaiking(Anime) bis jetz noch nich reingezogen aber hell jeah need live aktion Mecha movie!

Fazit:


NEED!


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2010)

Highshool of Dead erinert mich folge für folge an die Bilder des Künstlers der auch für dieses verantwortlich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (20. August 2010)

1. Highschool of the Dead <3
2. Wo bleiben die Naruto manga folgen? :s


----------



## LiangZhou (21. August 2010)

Gerade Thriller Bark wieder angefangen, heute aber Band 55 gekauft und neues Chapter erschienen. 

Überblick.......brauche....Überblick.....


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2010)

woot h.o.t.d ist ja mal richtig böse oO


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2010)

WoW, das hab ich jetz schon öffters gesagt. aber das aktuele OP chapter ist grandios!

Genau das was man als Leser erhofft hatt!



Spoiler



Ruffy lernt die 3 Haki Typen! und der rest der Crew wird auch endlich nen fettes lvl up bekomen! aber oha.... 2 fucking JAHRE! bis sie sich erneut treffen.


Es is blos die Frage offen wie Oda es präsentiert. Macht er einen Sprung in die Zukunft und zeigt die Vortschritte/Training als Rückblende während der neuen Kämpfe oder wird er jetz die nächsten Monate wirklich die gesammte Trainingsphase darstellen xD


----------



## Urengroll (26. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WoW, das hab ich jetz schon öffters gesagt. aber das aktuele OP chapter ist grandios!
> 
> Genau das was man als Leser erhofft hatt!
> 
> ...




Wir werden sehen!^^ Aufjedenfall ist OP momentan interessanter als Bleach&Naruto^^


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen!^^ Aufjedenfall ist OP momentan interessanter als Bleach&Naruto^^



das wars bis jetz immer.

btw finde ich das sehr treffend ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. August 2010)

Joa, scheint zu stimmen. Ich find Bleach ehrlich gesagt stinklangweilig. Das aktuelle Chapter ist aber ehrlich gesagt ok.


----------



## Urengroll (26. August 2010)

Das ist echt zutreffend! Während in anderen Mangas die Rätsel aufgelöst werden, kommen bei One Piece immer neuere dazu, welche die Story noch interessanter machen. Oda mcht es wirklich gut, wobei ich die Rückblende in die Jugend als langweilig empfunden habe und als Filler.






P.S.

wobei nach OP direkt Naruto kommt, wo momentan auch immer die Post abgeht................^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. August 2010)

Für mich kommt nach One Piece Ga-rei (zumindesten insgesamt, nicht nur von der Story her)....wobei ich mich jetzt wunder....was sind eigentlich eure 5 Lieblingsmanga? Um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich nur meine 4 Lieblingsmanga nennen....gibt so viele die auf den 5. Platz kommen könnten....

Also:

1.666 Satan (Ende war etwas enttäuschend...)
2.Soul Eater
3.One Piece
4.Ga-Rei (Genau wie bei 666 Satan...)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich den 2. und 3. Platz auch tauschen könnte....bin mir ehrlich gesagt etwas unsicher....


----------



## LiangZhou (26. August 2010)

Aktuelles OP Chapter ist genial, hoffe nur mal wieder das es ruckzuck geht und die Story weiter vorangetrieben wird.



1. Naruto
2. OP
3. Hunter X Hunter



Der Rest ist nicht so gut bzw nicht weit genug gelesen, als das ich sie aufnehmen könnt'


----------



## Elda (26. August 2010)

hmm
Würd sagen 

1. Naruto
2. High school of the Dead
3. One Piece

was anderes guck ich eigentlich atm nicht.


----------



## Medmius (26. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aktuelles OP Chapter ist genial, hoffe nur mal wieder das es ruckzuck geht und die Story weiter vorangetrieben wird.





Spoiler



Stand im letzten Chapter nicht was von 4 Wochen Pause? "One Piece is now going on a four week break."



Meine lieblingsmangas:

Edit: (dragonball ist mir wieder eingefallen)

1. One Piece
2. Dragonball
3. Eyeshield 21
4. Black Lagoon
5. Death Note


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2010)

OP: 



Spoiler



Jo gibt 4 Wochen Pause weil sie jetzt ja 2 Jahre getrennt sind...


----------



## LiangZhou (27. August 2010)

Kann mir jemand per PN sagen wo ihr lest? Hatte ne Ersatzseite gefunden, fidne sie aber nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Was eine Ironie..)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. August 2010)

Hab dir zwei Seiten geschickt.


----------



## Medmius (28. August 2010)

Hab dir mal 5 verschiedene geschickt.

Ich habe bisher noch keine gute alternative zu om gefunden...


----------



## Elda (28. August 2010)

Mir auch mal bitte ne Seite schicken glaub meine is nich so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist Naruto atm bei 506 oder stimmt das? : /


----------



## LiangZhou (28. August 2010)

Afaik 507


----------



## Kargaro (28. August 2010)

Op Spoiler:


Spoiler



4 Woooochen Pause?!!   Ich geh mich begraben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich kann nichtmal eine Woche warten um zu sehen wie es jetzt weitergeht (ob sie das Training detailiert zeigen oder direkt springen, es wird auf jeden fall mordsmäßig geil) aber 4 ganze Wochen?!!  *sterb*


----------



## Klunker (29. August 2010)

So, habe endlich zeit gefunden, die ersten acht folgen von HOTD zu gucken. Bin begeistert. Genau das richtige für mich, da es alle genres ausfüllt die ich gerne gucke/lese. Sobald die Dvd in Deutschland erscheint, wird sie gekauft, hoffe jedoch auch eine BRD veröffentlichung in schicker CE. Wichtige Frage am Rand: Hat noch jemand die seite, auf welcher eine Art Tv Guide für animes ist? Würde gerne wissen wann HODT ausgestrahlt ist, den Sender kennt man ja, jedoch ist die seite ein wenig unübersichtlich. Im Oktober werden die ersten 3 bände von HODT gekauft, die story ist zwar die gleiche, jedoch interessiert mich der Wafenguide. achja und strong world ist in japan auf blue ray erschienen.

Achja, die vier wochen pause bei op sind doch leicht zu überbrücken, habe mir gerade ergo proxy in hd besorgt, mal schauen ob der anime wirklich so gut ist, wie er verspricht.


----------



## Meriane (29. August 2010)

Meinst du die Seite? 

http://animecalendar.net/


----------



## Klunker (29. August 2010)

jup danke. mhm hotd läuft nach unserer zeit um 4_30 morgens, das wird wohl nichts mit live gucken...


----------



## TheGui (2. September 2010)

Ich wil neue Kapitel von HOTD!

:_(

:_( :_(

:_( :_( :_(

:_( :_(

:_(


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2010)

Eben total verzweifelt neues OP Chapter gesucht, dann die schreckliche Wahrheit erkannt >_>


----------



## Elda (3. September 2010)

Need Naruto the Lost Tower (


----------



## Braamséry (4. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WoW, das hab ich jetz schon öffters gesagt. aber das aktuele OP chapter ist grandios!
> 
> Genau das was man als Leser erhofft hatt!
> 
> ...



OP:



Spoiler



In OP werden direkt 2 Jahre vergehen.
Das war ja schließlich Ruffys letztes Abenteuer als 17-Jähriger.

Ich bin aber auch schon mehr als gespannt und kann auch netmehr warten. Wenn ich nur daran denke, dass nächste Woche erst die 2. Woche ist, kipp ich um -.-

Sonst bin ich aber wirklich gespannt wie er es präsentiert, also wo genau er wieder ansetzt.

Was mich aber immernoch brennend interessiert ist wie Zorro es geschafft hat die verschlüsselte Nachricht zu "knacken". Er kriegt sonst sowas nie hin, verläuft sich, aber auf einmal gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Liste wäre dazu:

1. One Piece
2. Dragonball (Ich les die Kacke nach Jahren immernoch^^)
3. Naruto

Vom Rest konnt mich in meiner Zeit nun nicht so sonderlich viel überzeugen. Da ich auch noch nicht so lang im Manga-Lese-Geschäft bin kam da noch net mehr.


----------



## Medmius (6. September 2010)

Fairy Tail Spoiler



Spoiler



Was denkt ihr über das plötzliche erscheinen von Lisanna?
Ist sie die Edolas-Lisanna? Ihre Kleider passen ja.
Oder aus irgendeinem Grund lebt sie wieder?
Vielleicht sie war gar nicht tot. Man hat sie ja schliesslich nie sterben sehen. Nur verletzt.


----------



## TheGui (6. September 2010)

mal erlich, ich mag Fairy tail auch... aber nen storrytechnischer knüller is die serie ja nich gerade, kenne kaum etwas vorhersehbareres ^^


Ich sag sie is die Earthland Echte!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. September 2010)

Ich fand Fairy Tail bis ungefähr Ende des Phantom Lords Arc gut, danach wurd es meiner Meinung nach langsam aber sicher langweiliger....


----------



## Shaila (6. September 2010)

Ich will die nächste OP Folge, die Letzte war so....dramatisch...


----------



## Falathrim (6. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich will die nächste OP Folge, die Letzte war so....dramatisch...



Ich will das neue OP Chapter 
Letztes war so....VERFICKT GEIL! -.-

Bakuman Spoiler:


Spoiler



Anime Vorschlag? Das wird gaanz, gaaaanz sicher klappen, bei Chapter 99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fairy Tail:


Spoiler



Endlich wieder in Earthland...fand die Edolas Arc endlangweilig



Naruto:


Spoiler



Naruto wird ja tatsächlich wieder interessant...schade dass der Haifisch-Typ nun tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

ich will one piece

jetzt

ich spüre wie meine wut aufkommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw schon wieder neues Narutochan Chapter draussen :<


----------



## LiangZhou (7. September 2010)

&#8364;: Hat sich erledigt, ich gehe davon aus du meinst 508 @Thoor?


----------



## TheGui (8. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich sag sie is die Earthland Echte!



Wie ich es sagte!


----------



## Medmius (8. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wie ich es sagte!



Ich hoffe "The Devil" Mirajane kommt jetzt wieder zu sich.


----------



## Surando (9. September 2010)

Hey, ich habe von irgendwoher gehört, dass der Freund von Itachi nun tot ist. Und ich wollte fragen ob das auch wirklich stimmt da ich in letzter Zeit kaum Naruto mehr geguckt habe. Stimmt das also nun oder nicht? Und wird das noch kommen oder ist das bereits gekommen? Und der Freund von Itachi ist so ein Haifisch-kerl. Kennt ihn einer?


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2010)

Wuoooh Gestern die aktuelle Folge von Highschool of The Dead angesehen .. und endlich scheinen sich ja Takashi & Saeko näher gekommen zu sein .. ich finde ja die 2 passen eher zusammen als Takashi und Rei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet ihr eigentlich HotD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. September 2010)

HotD finde ich hott !

und jo, ich bin auch eher der fan der sadistischen Schwertkämpferin ^^


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2010)

Genial war ja der Ausdruck so gegen Ende ...Ich glaube ich werde NASS .. dabei das strahlen in den augen und dieses grinsen .. hach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. September 2010)

es is eben fast nen softporno : /


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2010)

Na ja bei nem Softporno sieht manja wenigstens wie die rum poppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sieht man ja nix .. aber irgendwie haben alle mädels in der serie da riesen titten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser die kleene natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. September 2010)

Der Anime ist doch nicht Ecchi, das sieht doch nur so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Manga ist auch lustig...


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2010)

Mit Fullmetal Alchemist angefangen, bin begeistert! Aber so wirklich.
"achso desswegen nennt man sie den Fullmetal Alchemist!" "Nein ich bin nur sein Kleiner Bruder" *Geiler entschuldigender Gesichtsausdruck des Riesigen Eisen-Al* "Waaas dieser kleine Junge?" *Eric tickt aus* " Wer ist hier Klein!!!"


Und Lust sieht so hammer aus...bei den Krallen kann man ja ein Auge zudruecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neuer Bildschirmhintergrund - Wallpeper von der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (9. September 2010)

<3 HotD!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Da sieht man ja nix .. aber irgendwie haben alle mädels in der serie da riesen titten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der pedöbär soll ja auch auf seine kosten kommen munkelt man <.<


----------



## Elda (9. September 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> der pedöbär soll ja auch auf seine kosten kommen munkelt man <.<


Was will ein Pedöbär mit erwachsenen Frauen? Die sind dort bestimmt alle ca. 18 glaub ich.

Bis auf das kleine Mädchen

ah hab deinen Post grad nochmal gelesen >_<
Naja aber die kleine is ja nicht so im Vordergrund.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. September 2010)

Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



Wow, hätte nicht gedacht das Konan so stark ist


----------



## Elda (9. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naruto Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naruto spoiler


Spoiler



Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht oO. Aber ich glaube nicht das sie ihn besiegen wird.


----------



## aisteh (10. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mit Fullmetal Alchemist angefangen, bin begeistert! Aber so wirklich.
> "achso desswegen nennt man sie den Fullmetal Alchemist!" "Nein ich bin nur sein Kleiner Bruder" *Geiler entschuldigender Gesichtsausdruck des Riesigen Eisen-Al* "Waaas dieser kleine Junge?" *Eric tickt aus* " Wer ist hier Klein!!!"
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich Brotherhood und nicht den ersten Anime. Brotherhood hab ich vor kurzem zu Ende gekuckt, absoluter Wahnsinn, vor allem weils einfach keinerlei Filler oder sonstiges gibt, jede Folge passiert etwas interessantes.


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Hoffentlich Brotherhood und nicht den ersten Anime. Brotherhood hab ich vor kurzem zu Ende gekuckt, absoluter Wahnsinn, vor allem weils einfach keinerlei Filler oder sonstiges gibt, jede Folge passiert etwas interessantes.



was magst du am ersten Anime nicht Oo?

Ok ich bin zwar grad erst folge 7 aber...der ist echt geil!


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2010)

hm werd ich mir mal antun... irgendwie muss man ja die zeit bis zur neuen bleach folge überstehen... ^^

thx für den tipp, von wem auch immer er stammen mag :->


----------



## aisteh (10. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was magst du am ersten Anime nicht Oo?
> 
> Ok ich bin zwar grad erst folge 7 aber...der ist echt geil!



Der Unterschied ist, dass der erste Anime sich nicht am Manga orientiert, die Handlung ist stark verändert (So ab Folge dreißig ungefähr). Brotherhood orientiert sich hingegen stärker am Manga. Der erste Anime ist nicht schlecht, es gibt n paar durchaus interessante Aspekte, aber FMA ist mMn was die Erzählgeschwindigkeit und vor allem die Animationen (Man merkt, dass Bones davor Soul Eater animiert hat^^ - gegen n Remake von Soul Eater in der Art hätte ich übrigens auch nichts einzuwenden) besser, man merkt einfach, dass alles irgendwie miteinander zusammenhängt.


----------



## Kangrim (10. September 2010)

Aber so genau hält sich Brotherhood jetzt auch nicht an den Manga, er schweift ganzschön viel ab und streift die Story vom Manga nur ab und zu.

Es geht einfach nichts über den FMA Manga.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. September 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> [...]gegen n Remake von Soul Eater in der Art hätte ich übrigens auch nichts einzuwenden[...]



Jo, besonders das ABSOLUT GRAUENHAFTE UND ENTTÄUSCHENDE ENDE.....


----------



## Captn.Pwn (12. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mit Fullmetal Alchemist angefangen, bin begeistert! Aber so wirklich.
> "achso desswegen nennt man sie den Fullmetal Alchemist!" "Nein ich bin nur sein Kleiner Bruder" *Geiler entschuldigender Gesichtsausdruck des Riesigen Eisen-Al* "Waaas dieser kleine Junge?" *Eric tickt aus* " Wer ist hier Klein!!!"
> 
> 
> ...



full metal alchemist ist wirklich top kann ich auch nur empfehlen
*geht wieder bleach soundtrack hören*


----------



## Braamséry (16. September 2010)

Naruto Kapitel 510



Spoiler



Der Kampf zw. Konan und Madara geht weiter. Durch Konans Fähigkeit bringt sie Madara in große Schweirigkeiten. Dieser nutzt, weil sie die Bedingungen seines Raum-Zeit Jutsus (wie mans auch nenne will) kennt, Inzanghi. Dort sieht man auch zum ersten Mal, dass auch er zwei Sharingan besitzt und sein, bisher verdecktes linkes, sich durch die Nutzung dann auch schon wieder verabschiedet. Das Kapitel endet damit, dass er Konan besiegt und schließlich auch Nagato findet. 

Den kleinen Dialog über die Uchiha und Senju hab ich mal weggelassen.



Ich hoffe mal, dass ich die OP Pause noch überlebe^^ 
Das geht echt auf die Eier so lang zu warten.


----------



## TheGui (16. September 2010)

dein spoiler is wie ne Episodenzusammenfassung aus der TV Spielfilm xD 

dachte schon du willst


Spoiler



drüber diskutieren ob es jetz vom tish ist das Madara Kakashis alter Freund is da er jetz nen zweites auge zeigt! Was aber innerhalb der Welt von Naruto nichts bedeutet wie man weis . Körperteile werden hin und her transplantiert wie man lustig is ^_^


----------



## Medmius (16. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Naruto Kapitel 510
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Du hast meiner Meinung nach was ganz wichtiges vergessen. So wie es aussieht war auch Nagato ein Uzumaki 
Zitat von Madara : Look at you, you overexerted your powers so much that the Uzumaki Clan's Trademark Red Hair turned Snow white


----------



## TheGui (16. September 2010)

vergessen hab ichs nich, ich kan nmit dem fakt blos noch nichts anfangen.


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm werd ich mir mal antun... irgendwie muss man ja die zeit bis zur neuen bleach folge überstehen... ^^
> 
> thx für den tipp, von wem auch immer er stammen mag :->



Egooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie zum Geier hast du unser Clan-Banner in die Signatur bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


übrigens sind seit Mittwoch die Fillerfolgen vorbei.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (20. September 2010)

Schade, dass HotD jetzt zu Ende ist... ich fands irgendwie kacke.



Spoiler



Ich hasse Open Ends...


----------



## Klunker (21. September 2010)

lies den manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der 5 band (deutsch) dürfte im april nächsten jahres erscheinen und die zweite season von hotd wohl in der spring season, also etwa zeitgleich, oder du liest ihn auf japanisch, auf englisch gibt es ihn ja leider noch nicht.....


----------



## Falathrim (26. September 2010)

Immer noch weiter auf OP warten, ich krieg die Krise -.-


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

diese woche keine neue naruto shippuden folge


noooooin


----------



## Falathrim (26. September 2010)

Hmm

Ich hatte in Chapter 398 aufgehört, Bleach zu lesen, weils so langweilig war.
Nun hab ich mir die ganzen Chapter durchgelesen bis zum aktuellen und....es lohnt sich ^-^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [...]es lohnt sich ^-^



Ich bin anderer Meinung....naja, wenn du es gut findest respektier ich das natürlich.


----------



## Topperharly (27. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Immer noch weiter auf OP warten, ich krieg die Krise -.-



kommt doch diese woche raus, oder?


----------



## Medmius (27. September 2010)

Sollte diese Woche endlich kommen. Auf MS wohl wie immer am Mittwoch.


----------



## Topperharly (27. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Sollte diese Woche endlich kommen. Auf MS wohl wie immer am Mittwoch.



jop, kann auch kaum warten, werde 14 flaschen bier trinken, wenn ich dann aufwache sollte mittwoch oder donnerstag sein....


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. September 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> jop, kann auch kaum warten, werde 14 flaschen bier trinken, wenn ich dann aufwache sollte mittwoch oder donnerstag sein....



Aus irgendeinem Grund hat mich der Satz unglaublich zum lachen gebracht....achja, danke für die neue Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2010)

OP OP OP OP OP OP OP OP... !!!!!!

Das folgende Video stellt bildlich meinen emotionalen Zustand dar!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j54yGxuk0yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Ich habe 4 Wochen warten können, doch die letzten Stunden sind die reinste Folter...


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich habe 4 Wochen warten können, doch die letzten Stunden sind die reinste Folter...



OMG OMG OMG ERSTE BILDER GESEHEN

Achtung Spoiler!:



Spoiler



Ruffy in einer Schneelandschaft mit einer XXL Narbe auf der brust 

weitere Veränderungen:

Nami hat ganz lange Haare

Sanji hat auch längere Haare und n richtiger Bart

Lysop hat auch längere haare und n richtiger Oberkörper

Brook spielt E gitarre



ICH WILL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR

Auf japanisch ist er draussen, für Link PN an mich...


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2010)

OP habe ich mir früher sehr gerne angeschaut, bin aber bei der ''tunier-reihe'' hängen geblieben.

Wenn jmd eine gute seite mit vielen folgen kennt plz eine pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( btw wie viele folgen gibt es denn mittlerweile eig. ?)


----------



## TheGui (29. September 2010)

Turnier? meinste Davi Jones backfight?

omg das is ewig her xD


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Turnier? meinste Davi Jones backfight?
> 
> omg das is ewig her xD



Ja, ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder als robin mit den ''agenten'' abgehauen ist ... kp


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2010)

is sie doch auch O-o und dan aber rotz und wasser heulend zurückgekrochen!


----------



## Kizna (30. September 2010)

*aktualisiert alle 10 Sekunden ungeduldig den Browser* Verdammt Axt wann kommt endlich das neue und vorallem komplette Kapitel von OP!


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> *aktualisiert alle 10 Sekunden ungeduldig den Browser* Verdammt Axt wann kommt endlich das neue und vorallem komplette Kapitel von OP!



Frag mal nach...ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten....ich les schon wieder die letzten Kapitel zum einstimmen


----------



## Kizna (30. September 2010)

Es ist da, es ist da! Nur lädt MS soooooooo langsam wie sonst was aber egal! 



Spoiler



und verdammt, Nami mit langem Haar sieht wirklich super aus


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2010)

JAAAAA!


Spoiler



Hmmm...nicht so spannend das Chapter -.- Aber schon cool wie sich alle verändert haben...Robin sieht mehr aus wie ne Agentin denn je, beide Frauen sehen super aus, Brooke der Weltstar ist mal die Krönung, Usopp macht schön auf harten und sieht tatsächlich "männlich" aus (wtf?) D:, Chopper ist nicht schlauer geworden...und die Geschichte mit den Fake Straw Hat Pirates riecht nach erstem ordentlichen Fight (Natürlich nicht mit diesen Luschen (wobei der Typ, der Sogeking fälscht mir irgendwie bekannt vorkommt ) sondern mit Marinetruppen)...Und LUFFY IS BACK! 
Ich kann schon wieder nicht mehr ne Woche warten -.-


----------



## Medmius (30. September 2010)

Endlich... endlich..!



Spoiler



Wo sind Zorro und Franky? Die 2 sind meine Lieblingscharaktere und ich konnte sie nicht mal sehen


----------



## Elda (30. September 2010)

Weiß jemand wann Naruto chapter 512 kommt? :s


----------



## LiangZhou (30. September 2010)

Wow, so lange gewartet für so wenig T_T

OP



Spoiler



Hat Zorro ein Auge verloren? Ist Franky jetzt ein riesiger Mech oder wie?^^ Robin sieht super aus

Und ist es nur mir aufgefallen oder wurde Sanjis Auge enthüllt?


----------



## Kargaro (30. September 2010)

Hurra Hurra, das Chapter ist da!



Spoiler



Robin und vor allem Nami sehen jetzt noch geiler aus <3
Ich hoffe mal dass Lysop nicht nur so tut und jetzt wirklich "cool" und "männlich" ist.  Zorro ist auch NOCH cooler geworden, genau wie Ruffy.  Ich bin zufrieden mit den Veränderungen, aber jetzt heißt es schon wieder ne Woche warten :'(


----------



## Kizna (30. September 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann Naruto chapter 512 kommt? :s




Nächste Woche. Diese Woche gibt es eine Pause.



Spoiler



Franky sieht auf dem Bild mehr nach einem Panzer aus als nach einem Cyborg. Lysop sieht tatsächlich männlicher aus. Jetzt bin ich allerdings auf die Reaktion von ruffy gespannt, oder viel mehr auf die Reaktion der Leute Außenrum. wird er sie einfach ignorieren oder mit einer ordentlichen Portion haki zur Strecke bringen?


----------



## Elda (30. September 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nächste Woche. Diese Woche gibt es eine Pause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Medmius (30. September 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



"However Naruto will be taking the week off as Kishimoto will be publishing a oneshot this week instead."

Endlich mal was neues und nicht dieses langweilige Naruto?

OM Foren sind wirklich lebendig... Chapter 598 ist kaum draussen und der zweite Thread zum Chapter ist auf weil der erste voll ist.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wow, so lange gewartet für so wenig T_T
> 
> OP
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jo, sein Rechtes ist jetzt zwar verdeckt, aber sein Linkes ist nun sichtbar! Das größte Geheimniss in One Piece wurde gelüftet!


----------



## Kizna (30. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> "However Naruto will be taking the week off as Kishimoto will be publishing a oneshot this week instead."



Was wohl auch erst nächste Woche übersetzt sein wird


----------



## Thoor (30. September 2010)

SPoiler


Spoiler



Ich glaub Zorro hat n Auge und n Arm verloren >_> und ruffys monsternarbe sieht echt geil aus :O


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2010)

OP!



Spoiler



Haki wird er für die Flasche nich brauchen, aber ich würde es wichtig finden das die "faker" aufgeknüpft werden... soll jeder sehen das es ungesund is einen auf Mugiwara zu machen!


----------



## Thoor (30. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand ne PN mit nem Link zu englischen Scans schicken :< hab nur japanische >-<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> SPoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Glaub nicht das Zoro nen Arm verloren hat...schau mal zwischen die Beine von Ruffy: dort ist noch ein Schwert, was er anscheinden festhält. Von daher: ich bezweifle das er einen Arm verloren hat. Bei dem Auge bin ich mir nicht sicher....


----------



## Medmius (30. September 2010)

OP Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Zorro einen Arm verloren hat. 
Im nächsten Chapter erfahren wir hoffentlich mehr von Zorro und Franky.

Jemand aus dem OM Forum hat was nettes entdeckt.
Ruffy sagte ja mal, dass er einen 5 Meter grossen Schiffswärter will. Nun ich denke den hat er jetzt bekommen


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

könnte mir freundlicherweise jemand per PN bitte den link schicken wo man das alles sehen kann? danke :>


----------



## Thoor (30. September 2010)

Spoiler:



Spoiler



Also Franky ist langsam ein wenig gar extrem.... und nami braucht bald keinen bh mehr anzuziehen die dinger werden immer grösser o.O


----------



## Kizna (30. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP


Spoiler



Also das mit den Mädels war doch sonnenklar ... wenn da nicht die Oberweite gewachsen wäre, dann hätte was bei dem guten oda nicht gestimmt. Franky kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen wie er aussieht. Zwar zeigt das Bild einiges, aber nicht alles.


----------



## Klunker (30. September 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> op
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



hehehe lag ich ja gar nicht mal so falsch^^


----------



## Elda (30. September 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> hehehe lag ich ja gar nicht mal so falsch^^



op spoiler


Spoiler



War Zorro nicht bei Falcon im training? Oder wo hat er den Arm verloren? :O
Odas geschmack gefällt mir .


----------



## Medmius (30. September 2010)

OP Spoiler


Spoiler



Zorro hat keinen Arm verloren. Vor der Veröffentlichung des Kapitels sah man nur kleine und undeutliche Spoiler-Scanns. Und da sah's nun mal so aus als ob Zorro's linker Arm weg war. Bzw sein Oberteil war an dieser Stelle sehr dünn.
Man sieht zwar noch nicht seinen Arm, aber man sieht, dass er ein zweites Schwert hält.


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2010)

Spoiler



Ich muss blind sein...3 mal gelesen das Chapter und ich hab weder von Zorro noch von Franky auch nur nen Zipfel gesehen...wo zur Hölle seht ihr die? -.-


----------



## LiangZhou (30. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich muss blind sein...3 mal gelesen das Chapter und ich hab weder von Zorro noch von Franky auch nur nen Zipfel gesehen...wo zur Hölle seht ihr die? -.-





xD

Im Titelbild, das bunte doppelseitige ;D


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2010)

DONG -.-
Ja klar...manchmal muss man eben blind sein



Spoiler



Also Zorro zwinkert würd ich sagen...Narben sind ja nu nix ungewöhnliches bei den Straw Hats, da braucht jeder eine (Außer Brooke, denn der ist ja ein Skelett, HOHOHOHO). Bei Franky...watdafuck? Ich hoffe mal, dass das nur temporär aktivierbares ist...so wie ne mechanische Teufelsfrucht oder so ...des ja schon glatt zu extrem.


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> DONG -.-
> Ja klar...manchmal muss man eben blind sein
> 
> 
> ...



ich hoffe auch das es nen anlegbares Exoskelet is!


----------



## Varkgorim (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> könnte mir freundlicherweise jemand per PN bitte den link schicken wo man das alles sehen kann? danke :>


/Sign, mir auch bitte.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2010)

einfach mal bei google "anime stream" eingeben und schon kriegt man zig milliarden solcher seiten


----------



## Medmius (1. Oktober 2010)

Dieses neue One-Shot von Kishimoto... Weiss einer ob das schon im Netz ist?


----------



## Medmius (1. Oktober 2010)

Gerade was gemerkt

"FYI: Reborn, DGM, Claymore, *ToLoveRu* (new series), FT, Kenichi, Soul Eater, and Kekkaishi still to come over the next few days. Stay tuned."

To-love-Ru wird fortgesetzt?


----------



## Kizna (1. Oktober 2010)

Als neue Serie nach deren Aussage. Hat sich da der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen oder dürfen wir tatsächlich eine Fortsetzung erwarten?


----------



## Medmius (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass der Autor wieder was in Richtung Black Cat macht.
Aber To-love-Ru finde ich auch nicht schlecht für zwischendurch.


----------



## Medmius (1. Oktober 2010)

Nun mal was anderes:

Spielt ihr irgendwelche Spiele von den Mangas/Animes?

Ich habe mal Budokai Tenkaichi gespielt, weil ich damals Dragonball total dufte fand. Jetzt eher nicht so.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Oktober 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Nun mal was anderes:
> 
> Spielt ihr irgendwelche Spiele von den Mangas/Animes?
> 
> Ich habe mal Budokai Tenkaichi gespielt, weil ich damals Dragonball total dufte fand. Jetzt eher nicht so.





Die Dragon Ball Beat'em Ups sind definitiv gute Spiele, vor allem mit Kenner-Bonus. Ich wollte auch schon lange die OP und Naruto Vertreter dieses Genres, aber soogut waren die nie das sich ein Schüler mit begrenztem Budget zum "testen" leisten konnt'


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich erneuere nochmal meinen Hinweis von vor zig Seiten: 

Wer Seiten postet, auf denen in Deutschland lizenziertes Material frei zugänglich ist, wird verwarnt und Wiederholungstäter gesperrt. Hinweise werden kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

OP Spoiler:



Spoiler



Also Franky ist echt mal fail...


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2010)

OP


Spoiler



OK, Ruffy zeigte schonmal 2 Haki techniken! sehr nice!!!!


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2010)

OP:


Spoiler



Wahahaha...Ruffy bolzt die "Straw Hat Pirates" um, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken...wie erwartet 
Chopper ist immer noch hohl.
Zorro auch, aber immer noch cool dabei und anscheinend noch sehr viel stärker...einfach mal n "coated ship" zerteilen 
Und ich muss schon wieder ne Woche warten -.-


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2010)

Puaaaaah grad OP auf Englisch gelesen:



Spoiler



Also Ruffy hats echt daruf, bin gespannt wie die Failtypen reagieren wenn sie merken das es der echte Ruffy war... Franky ist irgendwie einfach übertrieben... und Zorro ist halt cool wie immer, aber irgendwie hat er was lustloses und depressives an sich =(


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Puaaaaah grad OP auf Englisch gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





/sign


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok Naruto


Spoiler



hm hatt er da jetz ne Arme von 100.000 Zetsus? wtf... langsam wirds lächerlich >_<


----------



## Dweencore (7. Oktober 2010)

Wollte jetzt mal wieder anfangen OP zu gucken, aber für ale Folgen von vorne bin ich zu faul xD


----------



## Elda (7. Oktober 2010)

Wann gibts endlich Naruto Shippuden the lost tower mit sub? :<


----------



## Kargaro (8. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ok Naruto
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ach, ist doch ok. Das bedeutet nur, dass Madara eine Massenschlacht bieten kann gegen die Shinobi-Vereinigung.



Ich brauch mal eure Meinungen zu folgenden Animes (Benotung von 1-10, wenns geht mit Grundangabe):
1- Soul Eater
2- Shaman King
3- Hajime no Ippo


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2010)

neues chapter HotD is da!


----------



## Kangrim (8. Oktober 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soul Eater 8/10 - Sehr cooler style, -2 Punkte weil manche Folgen einem sehr auf den Sack gehen können.^^


Shaman King 9/10 Coole Charaktere, ziemlich ausgereifte Story. -1 Punkt weil es zwar ein sehr guter Anime ist aber nicht das Ultimatum (ja ich weiß, toller Grund^^)

Hajime no Ippo ?/? Kenn ich nicht


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2010)

Hajime no Ippo hält sich sehr an die Mangavorlage (Hab mal die ersten paar Folgen geguckt) und der Manga gehört zum Besten, was die Mangawelt zu bieten hat imho. Der Zeichenstil ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2010)

Extrem wichtiger OP Spoiler!


Spoiler



Franky kann seine Frisur ändern!!!!!!!!! Seine Schmalzlocke ist noch da


----------



## Thoor (14. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Extrem wichtiger OP Spoiler!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



So fett 

Spoiler:



Spoiler



ich könnt mir denken das ruffy jetzt da mal kurz 5% seiner Kraft auffährt und den paar möchtegern gangster den marsch bläst... würd mich auf jedenfall freuen


----------



## Kizna (14. Oktober 2010)

OP


Spoiler



Naja für irgendwas müssen ja die zwei Ugly-Brothers gut sein. Die 200-Millionen-Tröten werden einfach schnell weggeputzt und weiter geht die Reise.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum neuen OP-Chapter:



Spoiler



Also, es geht um die Stelle, in der ein Kerl sagt, dass er tatsächlich der Mannschaft von Strohut Ruffy beitreten kann....dem Mann, der Chaos auf den drei großen Stützpunkten der Marinen gestiftet hat: Enis Lobby, Marineford und...Impel Down. Wie kann der wissen, dass Ruffy in Impel Down war? Wollte die Marine das nicht verschweigen? Haben die sich irgendwie umentschieden oder war der Kerl in Impel Down, als dies dort passiert ist? Natürlich kann das alles noch erklärt werden, aber ich hätter erwartet das das direkt danach erklärt wird....


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zum neuen OP-Chapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Is ja nicht so das 500 Knastbrüder mit geflüchtet sind.... und die hallten sicher nicht die klappe ^^


----------



## Medmius (14. Oktober 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zum neuen OP-Chapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ruffy bzw. Buggy wurde von den Flüchtlingen begleitet. Zählt man eins und eins zusammen und sieht auch noch Crocodile, Jimbei und Ivankov noch dabei, könnte man sich denken, dass die zusammen aus Impel Down abgehauen sind.

Zum neusten Chapter: Sanji hat Zorro verlassen? Wie soll der jetzt wieder zum Schiff finden? Vor allem wird Sunny ja weggebracht zu einem anderen Groove


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab eben mal wieder das L Theme gehört... & jetzt guck ich die ganze Nacht lang Death Note (:


----------



## Tionn (17. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Puaaaaah grad OP auf Englisch gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP


Spoiler



Ich Frag mich ja was Ruffy für neue Techniken drauf hat, und ob er sich auch Charakter mäßig weiterentwickelt hat... Franky's Schultern sind ja monströs, aber jetzt sieht er endlich wie ein Cyborg aus! Und Zorro war ja davor schon nicht ohne, bin mal gespannt was er für neue Techniken drauf hat.






Thoor schrieb:


> So fett
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


OP


Spoiler



Er kann ja jetzt sein Haki kontrollieren dank dem Training mit Rayleigh, von daher kurz anwerfen und schon fallen sie wie die Fliegen. ^^


----------



## Braamséry (21. Oktober 2010)

OP Spoiler 601:



Spoiler



Im Chapter 601 gehts richtig zur Sache.
Es kommt auch gleich zum ersten kleinen Käftemessen. Sentoumaru taucht mit den beiden Pacifista auf und entlarvt den Fake-Ruffy als "Bounty 26 million.... Pirate "Three-tongued" DeMaro Black" 
Dann macht Ruffy im Anschluss kurz und knapp eine Pacifista mit nem One-Hit down.
Es sieht so aus, dass er einzelne Körperteile in gear 2 versetzen kann, weil nur sein einer Arm zu rauchen scheint. 
Kurz darauf kommen Sanji und Zorro und machen den zweiten Pacifista down auch wenn man nicht weiß wer von beiden ihn nun umhaut oder ob es jeder für sich praktisch tut und der von beiden einzeln umgehaun werden würde.
Am Ende erscheint noch Rayleigh und ist auch sichtig gerüht, weil er im letzten Bild auch Tränen im Auge hat.



Achja, kennt ihr eine Liste die so die allgemein annähernd "gültige" Reinfolge der Animes/Mangas wiedergibt.

Weil die individuelle Liste doch immer von anderen abweicht wäre es nicht schlecht sowas zu haben wenn man auf Suche nach neuem ist, weil ich mit den Beschreibungen der Serien nie was anfangen kann und extra mehrere folgen angucken ist bei mehr als 10 doch iwann zu zweitaufwendig^^

So hab ich z.B. Fairy Tail auch erst im zweiten Anlauf angeguckt, als ich es bei nem Kumpel nochmal gesehen habe, weil der jez vor kurzen ne neue folge gesehen hat. Dannach hab ich an einem Tag alle 50 Folgen geholt und sofort geguckt. 
Aber nur durch die ersten 5Folgen und die Beschreibung ging da nix.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Oktober 2010)

Super OP Chapter, endlich sieht man ein wenig Action.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Oktober 2010)

OP:


Spoiler



Wie ich auf das "I'M GONNA BE PIRATE KING!" gewartet habe - unglaublich


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2010)

/threadpush und

alt, aber immernoch eine Entführung in eine anderen Eben des eigenen Ichs.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIVgSuuUTwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kizna (24. Oktober 2010)

Das Lied hat vor langer Zeit einen festen Platz auf meinem MP3-Player gefunden. Grundsätzlich war GITS wohl einer der ersten Animes mit denen ich unbewusst in Kontakt gekommen. So circa um 1999 rum war einer der Songs von Ghost in the Shell in den Top 10 der deutschen Charts. King Of My Castle heist es und war glaube ich sogar auf Platz 1. Naja ich mochte es damals noch nicht, mit knapp 11 Jahren auch nicht gerade unverständlich. Dennoch hat es mich wohl in die richtige Richtung geleitet, denn den Anime habe ich kurz nach der Sichtung des Musikvideos verschlungen.


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das Lied hat vor langer Zeit einen festen Platz auf meinem MP3-Player gefunden. Grundsätzlich war GITS wohl einer der ersten Animes mit denen ich unbewusst in Kontakt gekommen. So circa um 1999 rum war einer der Songs von Ghost in the Shell in den Top 10 der deutschen Charts. King Of My Castle heist es und war glaube ich sogar auf Platz 1. Naja ich mochte es damals noch nicht, mit knapp 11 Jahren auch nicht gerade unverständlich. Dennoch hat es mich wohl in die richtige Richtung geleitet, denn den Anime habe ich kurz nach der Sichtung des Musikvideos verschlungen.



mir erging es ähnlich, blos das ich das lied gemocht hab.

ich eriner mich auch flüchtig aun eine subed szene aus NGE.. .aber kp welcher sender...

war die szene aus der serie in der der "Satelitengel" mit dem speer vom himmel geholt wurde.

man is das lang her


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2010)

Geil, grade auf OM gefunden.
sehr geiles Fancomic über den möglichen Werdegang Buggys während der Zeit nach dem großen Konflikt und jetz!
Is also kein richtiger Spoiler, entscheidet selbst ob ihrs sehen wollt!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (25. Oktober 2010)

Der ist wirklich nicht schlecht gemacht. 



Spoiler



Ansich muss Buggy stärker geowrden sein. Ansonsten hätte Oda seine Geschichte direkt nach dem zweiten Manga abgeschlossen, (circa so wie die von Arlong etc.) vondaher wirklich vorstellbar.


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Der ist wirklich nicht schlecht gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich find vor allem "Puzzelbuggy" vorstellbar, wär ne logische Weiterentwicklung seiner Fähigkeit!
Zu Stark darf er aber nich werden, wenn überhaupt. das würde seiner Figut den Charakter rauben ^_^
anderer Seits sind Helmeppo und Coby auch zu Formelnutzern geworden! ... und wenn die 2 es schaffen sollte Buggy sogar im Stande sein Haki meistern zu können


----------



## Falathrim (26. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Ein starker Buggy? Vorstellbar zwar, aber...ich wills mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen ö.0
Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen kann ist, dass ich beim Warten aufs nächste OP-Chapter Pacifistas zusammenkloppe, bis die Weltregierung Oda zwingt, schneller zu schreiben *grml*


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2010)

hahahahaha xD geiles neues chapter



Spoiler



Sanji stirbt an einer Überdosis Frauen!


----------



## Kizna (27. Oktober 2010)

Das neue OP-Kapitel ... einfach nur episch. Man muss es gelesen haben, denn Worte allein reichen nicht aus um die Genialität auszudrücken  



Spoiler Bleach



Spoiler



War irgendwie klar das es nicht zu Ende ist. Einerseits bin ich etwas erleichtert, anderseits hoffe ich das es einigermaßen spannend bleibt. Kubo neigt dazu die einzelnen Arcs etwas zu lang zu strecken.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Oktober 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das neue OP-Kapitel ... einfach nur episch. Man muss es gelesen haben, denn Worte allein reichen nicht aus um die Genialität auszudrücken
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich langweilig


----------



## Kizna (27. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich langweilig




Wie immer Geschmackssache. Manche mögen das eine, andere wiederum nicht. Ich für meinen Teil fand Death Note recht langweilig und trotzdem ist ein Großteil davon begeistert.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Oktober 2010)

OP


Spoiler



Wenn man mal überlegt, wie mächtig die Freunde der Straw Hat Pirates sind, sind sie wenig mehr als die designierten Könige der Piraten D: Saugeiles Chapter, sehr ermutigend und unheimlich lustig...ich sag nur Luffy sieht Franky und geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen, Nami muss ihn aufhalten...ALLE sind geil auf Hancock usw


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2010)

ich les keine Bleach Spoiler mehr...


Spoiler



Armer Gin... war immer einer meiner Lieblingschars und ich habe immer gewusst das er Aizen umbringen will... so schade um ihn.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2010)

Episch, nich? <3 Oda!
Welche Realvorlagen für OP Charaktere findet ihr? ^_^
ich wette da gibts noch Dutzende!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Oktober 2010)

allein die 3 admiräle basieren ja schon auf schauspielern und ihren filmfiguren :3


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> allein die 3 admiräle basieren ja schon auf schauspielern und ihren filmfiguren :3



dan her mit den Vergleichsbildern!

ich kenn auch noch nen par vergleiche, will aber nicht alles vorwech nehmen ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Oktober 2010)

Das würde mich ja auch mal interessieren


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Schöpfer von Pokémon ist tot 
http://kotaku.com/5676457/pokmon-writer-61-dies

Später hat mich die Serie nicht mehr interessiert, aber meine Kindheit wäre ohne Pokémon eine andere gewesen - R.I.P. Takeshi Shudo


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Schöpfer von Pokémon ist tot
> http://kotaku.com/56...-writer-61-dies
> 
> Später hat mich die Serie nicht mehr interessiert, aber meine Kindheit wäre ohne Pokémon eine andere gewesen - R.I.P. Takeshi Shudo





RIP


----------



## Thoor (30. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> RIP



Macht mich irgendwie echt traurig... der Typ hat wirklich meine Kindheit geprägt und verschönert... er hat uns was zum träumen und gern haben gegeben...

R.I.P.


----------



## Haggelo (30. Oktober 2010)

RIP 

Das alte Pokemon ist klasse.


----------



## Braamséry (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Geschichten der Kanto Region (Ich kenn die Staffel-Einteilung leider nicht) war einfach unbezahlbar.

Vor allem war Pokemon bisher unerreicht. Der Hype war unglaublich.

Bei mir damals wurden die Pokemon Karten in der Schule schon verboten, wie bei vielen anderen die ich kenne, weil wir Unterricht mehr über Pokemon als über die Schule nachgedact haben.
Die Zeit war einfach unvergleichbar.

Und auch wenn die Spiele immer gut waren, war die Serie doch nur bis Jotho gut. Nach Jotho kam nur Mist.

*RIP*
Edit: Für die Pokemon die, die Pokemon lieben ist hier die Synchronsprecherin von Pikachu:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nYu5V-OrVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Qonix (2. November 2010)

Wuhu, das neue One Piece Manga ist endlich angekommen.

Die Geschichte wird echt immer besser. Aber gemeiner hätte der Manga kaum enden können.


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

RIP

Achja, wie viele unzählige Stunden ich vor meinem Gameboy verbracht habe. Was wäre ich nur OHNE meinen Gameboy und Pokemon gewesen, wenn mal wieder ein langweiliger Verwandtschaftsbesuch anstand. Ach was habe ich da mitgefiebert. Pokemon ist einfach ein großartiges Spiel gewesen. Und natürlich auch die Serie war einfach Klasse, leider muss ich aber zustimmen, dass nach Jotho die Qualität ziemlich nachgelassen hat. Die ganz alten Folgen sind einfach legendär. Sein Tot macht mich schon irgendwie traurig, wegen den ganzen schönen Erinnerungen.

Man kann eigentlich nur Danke dafür sagen.


----------



## Noxiel (2. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wuhu, das neue One Piece Manga ist endlich angekommen.
> 
> Die Geschichte wird echt immer besser. Aber gemeiner hätte der Manga kaum enden können.






Sprichst du vom Deutschen? Falls ja, hast du ja sowas von Recht. Aber endlich habe ich mal einen Blick auf den dritten Admiral werfen können. Aka Inu sieht ja auch gefährlich aus, wobei mir Borsalino noch unsympathischer ist.


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen guten Anime empfehlen (Kein Manga) mit Themengebiet Romanze ? Hoffe man nennt es so. Soll nicht so eine totale Schnulzesendung sein, sondern eher sowas wie Green Green falls das jemand kennt. Auch wenn ich das Ende in Folge 12 ein bisschen blöd fand. Aber sowas in der Richtung, kennt da jemand was Gutes ?


----------



## Elda (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Anime empfehlen (Kein Manga) mit Themengebiet Romanze ? Hoffe man nennt es so. Soll nicht so eine totale Schnulzesendung sein, sondern eher sowas wie Green Green falls das jemand kennt. Auch wenn ich das Ende in Folge 12 ein bisschen blöd fand. Aber sowas in der Richtung, kennt da jemand was Gutes ?



Green Green gehört doch schon fast zur Hentai rubrik


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Green Green gehört doch schon fast zur Hentai rubrik



Fand ich jetzt nicht, kam ja kein Sex drin vor oder so. Es waren halt total überspitze Jugendliche und das fand ich schon ziemlich witzig.


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Keiner was ?


----------



## Kizna (3. November 2010)

Versuchs mal mit Zero no Tsukaima oder Shakugan no Shana. Beide von den gleichen Machern und beide recht lustig, gepaart mit Romanze und Aktion.

OP & Co.


Spoiler



Bleach könnte wieder interessant werden, wobei ich diese "wir lassen die Chars mal ein bis zwei Jahre altern"-Geschichte langsam abgedroschen finde. Naruto bleibt im Mittelbereich und OP behauptet sich weiterhin an der Spitze. Die Geschichte mit Bartholomäus Bär war super, wobei sich hier jetzt natürlich die Frage stellt, warum hat er sich zur Maschine umwandeln lassen und warum hat es Dr. Vegapunk erlaubt, dass er die letzte Mission (also das Beschützen des Schiffes) in seinen Daten speichert? Man darf gespannt bleiben,


----------



## Nawato (3. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Green Green gehört doch schon fast zur Hentai rubrik



Oo Green Green und Hentai ... das einzige was vllt in die nähe von nem Hentai käme wäre die Bonus Folge  Aber der Rest ... niemals ... da is Aki-Sora oder sogar KissXSis um einiges näher dran und das sind auch noch lange keine^^


----------



## Death the Kid (3. November 2010)

Green Green ist mehr ein Ecci als ein Hentai,abgesehen von der Extra Folge.

Aber mal ehrlich die alten Pokemon Folgen sind m.M nach totaler Mist und uralt.
Die Geschichte ist langweilig,der Erzähler wurde ohnehin gefeuert und die ganzen
gebannten Folgen sind auch nicht wirklich repräsentativ.


----------



## Kangrim (3. November 2010)

@ über mir: Die alten Pokemonfolgen waren noch die allerbesten. Das ist wie bei Digimon, die ersten 1-2 Staffeln waren gut und der rest wird dann immer mehr Kommerzscheiß und stumpft ab. Hauptsache supercoole neue Viecher mit mehr Glitzer und Funkel und Metallarme nicht zu vergessen. Naja so viel zu diesem Thema^^

Ansonsten hab ich mir heute den letzten Elfenlied-manga geholt (Band 6) und bin vom Ende begeistert. 1000x besser als der Anime. Jetzt Hab ich noch 2 Soul Eater Bände und 3 Fullmetal Alchemist Bände vor mir.


----------



## Kizna (3. November 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich mir heute den letzten Elfenlied-manga geholt (Band 6) und bin vom Ende begeistert. 1000x besser als der Anime. Jetzt Hab ich noch 2 Soul Eater Bände und 3 Fullmetal Alchemist Bände vor mir.



Die Enden unterscheiden sich? Super, dann weiß ich was ich mir am Freitag in der Stadt besorge.


----------



## Kangrim (3. November 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Die Enden unterscheiden sich? Super, dann weiß ich was ich mir am Freitag in der Stadt besorge.


Ja, der Manga unterscheidet sich ab den ersten paar Bänden an von dem Anime, und um so weiter die Geschichte geht um so mehr unterscheidet es sich. Und die letzten 2-3 Bände sind komplett was neues.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2010)

Achja, OP:


Spoiler



Witziges, aber weniger spannendes Chapter. Aber DEFINITIV interessant: Wie es scheint hat einer der durchgeknallten Caribou-Brüder die Fähigkeiten einer Logia-Frucht! Welche, ist noch nicht ganz klar - es ist definitiv eine zähe Flüssigkeit unbekannten Typs - wenn man die Filler einrechnet sind ja Süßigkeiten/Zuckerähnliches sowie die "Flüssigkeit" von der Honey Queen schon vergeben. Was die Fähigkeit vom anderen Bruder ist, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass er derzeit hinter Luffy und Co. her ist, riecht das nach dem ersten spannenden Kampf



Oh Gott...spoilerfail lawl


----------



## Descartes (4. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Anime empfehlen (Kein Manga) mit Themengebiet Romanze ? Hoffe man nennt es so. Soll nicht so eine totale Schnulzesendung sein, sondern eher sowas wie Green Green falls das jemand kennt. Auch wenn ich das Ende in Folge 12 ein bisschen blöd fand. Aber sowas in der Richtung, kennt da jemand was Gutes ?



Es sind ein paar Animes in der Richtung dieses Jahr rausgekommen.

Amagami SS leider nur 4 folgen je ark.
Ore no Imoto ga Konna ni Kawaii oder auch kurz Oreimo , ist recht witzig geht aber richtung Siscon.
The world God only Knows, geht richtung romantischekomödie.
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu, mehr comedy statt romanze.

Vieleicht ist was für dich dabei.


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Ich find One Piece am besten. 
Nur doof wenn man schon weiß wie die Schlacht im Marineford ausgeht.... 
Hoffe die Serie gibts noch ewig.


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2010)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, deshalb immer schön dran denken: Spoiler gehören in den SPOILER.


----------



## Topperharly (4. November 2010)

Isthos schrieb:


> Ich find One Piece am besten.
> Nur doof wenn man schon weiß wie die Schlacht im Marineford ausgeht....
> Hoffe die Serie gibts noch ewig.



einwenig? you gotta be kidding me^^ oda hat gesagt, dass er mit band 598 ca bei der hälfte angekommen ist. also kann man davon ausgehen, dass op nochmal rund 600 folgen bekommt (also rund 1200 bände). was nach dem derzeitigen zeitpunkt 10 jahre dauertn wir  und ich freu mich schon auf die nächste folge (604) wuhu^^


----------



## Shaila (4. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> einwenig? you gotta be kidding me^^ oda hat gesagt, dass er mit band 598 ca bei der hälfte angekommen ist. also kann man davon ausgehen, dass op nochmal rund 600 folgen bekommt (also rund 1200 bände). was nach dem derzeitigen zeitpunkt 10 jahre dauertn wir  und ich freu mich schon auf die nächste folge (604) wuhu^^



Das klingt sehr gut.


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2010)

Ich glaube nur, dass er Episoden und Bände durcheinander geworfen hat. Selbst in Japan ist OP erst bei Bd. 59.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sprichst du vom Deutschen? Falls ja, hast du ja sowas von Recht. Aber endlich habe ich mal einen Blick auf den dritten Admiral werfen können. Aka Inu sieht ja auch gefährlich aus, wobei mir Borsalino noch unsympathischer ist.



Jup, ich les nur das was auf Papier gedruckt wird.

Oh ja, endlich hat man alle 3 Admiräle gesehen. Bin gespannt was der Dritte für Kräfte hat.


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Kanns dir verraten wenn du willst


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> einwenig? you gotta be kidding me^^ oda hat gesagt, dass er mit band 598 ca bei der hälfte angekommen ist. also kann man davon ausgehen, dass op nochmal rund 600 folgen bekommt (also rund 1200 bände). was nach dem derzeitigen zeitpunkt 10 jahre dauertn wir  und ich freu mich schon auf die nächste folge (604) wuhu^^



Weiss ich, aber könnt ruhig ein paar mehr sein als "nur" noch um die 600 =(


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2010)

Isthos schrieb:


> Weiss ich, aber könnt ruhig ein paar mehr sein als "nur" noch um die 600 =(



Wenn ich richtig rechne, kommt Shonen Jump wöchtentlich in Japan raus. 2 oder 3 Wochen sind eigentlich immer Feiertage oder so, und 3-6 Wochen im Jahr ist Oda meist im - wohl verdienten - Urlaub und zeichnet nicht. Sagen wir also dass One Piece 44 mal im Jahr rauskommt (Was noch utopisch ist denke ich), dann läuft die Serie noch satte 13 Jahre(!!!), was dann doch ausreichen sollte. Kommt übrigens ziemlich gut hin, da One Piece seit 13 Jahren in Shonen Jump erscheint


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2010)

Auch wenns makaber klingt... aber ich hoffe inständig das Oda bis zur fertigstellung seines lebenswerks am leben bleibt!

PS: ja die meinten chappter nicht bände oder episoden


----------



## Kargaro (5. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Auch wenns makaber klingt... aber ich hoffe inständig das Oda bis zur fertigstellung seines lebenswerks am leben bleibt!
> 
> PS: ja die meinten chappter nicht bände oder episoden


Ja das kann man wirklich nur hoffen. Bei Odas Tod wäre ich total am Boden zerstört...

Op chapter: 


Spoiler



Ich bin mal gespannt was es mit Kuma auf sich hat. Der Typ bleibt einfach mysteriös   Und sonst gibts irgendwie nicht viel zu sagen zum Kapitel, die wahnsinnigen Brüder (trotz Logiakraft) wird Ruffy garantiert locker wegputzen, das steht außer Frage. Haki ftw, da hilft dem auch die Logia nichts    Ich freu mich schon darauf zu sehen wie der Irre eine richtige Breitseite verpasst kriegt.


----------



## Shaila (5. November 2010)

Also irgendwie habe ich kein glückliches Händchen, da suche ich einen stink normalen Ecchi Anime und finde zuerst Green Green, wo ich später erfahren muss, das der garnicht mit Folge 12 endet und das Ende eine Hentai Folge ist. Dann gucke ich School Days und das Ende ist ein 



Spoiler



brutaler Splatter


. Irgendwas mache ich falsch.


----------



## Kangrim (5. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie habe ich kein glückliches Händchen, da suche ich einen stink normalen Ecchi Anime und finde zuerst Green Green, wo ich später erfahren muss, das der garnicht mit Folge 12 endet und das Ende eine Hentai Folge ist. Dann gucke ich School Days und das Ende ist ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hasse School Days, ein Anime übers fremdgehen, ich könnt kotzen. Versuchs doch mal mit Kanon, oder wenn etwas Witz dabei sein darf dann Onegai Teacher oder Onegai Twins.


----------



## Shaila (6. November 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hasse School Days, ein Anime übers fremdgehen, ich könnt kotzen. Versuchs doch mal mit Kanon, oder wenn etwas Witz dabei sein darf dann Onegai Teacher oder Onegai Twins.



Ja, die Geschichte hat mich auch echt mitgenommen. Wobei ich das Ende weniger schlimm fand als, Makotos Verhalten.


----------



## Thoor (6. November 2010)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, One Piece wird gar kein richtiges Ende haben, da wird eines Tages einfach Funkstille sein...


----------



## Kizna (6. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, One Piece wird gar kein richtiges Ende haben, da wird eines Tages einfach Funkstille sein...



Nope denke ich nicht. Mir fällt spontan kein Manga ein bei dem sowas vorgekommen ist. Selbst bei Ranma 1/2 hat sich der Zeichner doch noch zu einem Ende durchgerungen.

"OP Ende Spoiler Diskussion"



Spoiler



Ich denke sie werden am Ende das One Piece finden, was nichts anderes als Freundschaft und Zusammenhalt sein wird. Bis dahin wird Ruffe und Co. noch hoffentlich ordentlich viele Hintern verprügeln.


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nope denke ich nicht. Mir fällt spontan kein Manga ein bei dem sowas vorgekommen ist. Selbst bei Ranma 1/2 hat sich der Zeichner doch noch zu einem Ende durchgerungen.
> 
> "OP Ende Spoiler Diskussion"
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Oda kündigte an das One Piece ist etwas real "materielles"


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oda kündigte an das One Piece ist etwas real "materielles"



Spoiler:


Spoiler



Ich wette um 50 Euro das das One Piece die wahre Geschichte ist... oder zumindest irgendwie damit zusammenhängt... ich denke die Weltregierung hat in dieser dunklen Zeit damals brutale und niederträchtige Verbrechen begangen um an die Macht zu kommen.... evtl. waren die "D"s im Weg und wurden von Blackbeards Famillie verraten (erklärt warum Blackbear so doof ist  ) und das One Piece ist ein Weg diese Geschichte überall auf der Welt zu verkünden oder so... :S


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oda kündigte an das One Piece ist etwas real "materielles"





Spoiler



Ich wette das wird irgendein Zettel sein auf dem draufsteht "Schön das du dir die Zeit genommen hast dieses wertlose Stück papier zu finden, aber jetzt mach was aus deinem Leben und such dir nen richtigen Job.

P.S. Falls der Kuchen noch da sein sollte, ess ihn nicht."


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich lieg grad vor lachen auf dem Boden xD danke dafür


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Es fällt immer so schwer, eine Woche zu warten, bis es weiter geht. Und wenn OP kein Ende hat, dann weine ich. One Piece ist das Beste was ich je sehen durfte, es ist Meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unvergleichbar mit anderen Anime, es ist einfach auf einer ganz anderen Stufe. Andere mögen das nicht so sehen, aber One Piece hat einfach etwas Unbeschreibliches, was andere Anime wie z.B. Naruto einfach nicht besitzen.


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2010)

Rofl of the week! :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkzFnQBV5Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kizna (9. November 2010)

Als die Musik angefangen hat zu spielen dachte ich mir nur, he die kennst du doch woher. Und dann kam der Gelbäugige, die tote Mutter und Dean und Sam. Von da an war es klar.

Ganz ehrlich? Ich werde es mir anschauen  

Supernatural gehört meiner Meinung nach zu einer der momentan besten Serien. Zwar habe ich zu wenig Zeit um mit Staffel sechs weiter zu machen, allerdings waren die bisherigen fünf einfach nur Klasse. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das Werner Bors den Titel würdig überträgt. Aber ansich kann ich mir kaum einen besseren Weg vorstellen solch einen Titel in den japanisch/asiatischen Raum zu übertragen.


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Supernatural gehört meiner Meinung nach zu einer der momentan besten Serien. Zwar habe ich zu wenig Zeit um mit Staffel sechs weiter zu machen, allerdings waren die bisherigen fünf einfach nur Klasse. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das Werner Bors den Titel würdig überträgt. Aber ansich kann ich mir kaum einen besseren Weg vorstellen solch einen Titel in den japanisch/asiatischen Raum zu übertragen.




ich bin nur heilfroh das es nicht auf usk 12 runterkastriert wurde um noch die Sendezeit zwischen 14 und 20uhr zu schröpfen... kennt man ja wenn die USA seine finger im spiel hatt.

Die serie spielt in den ersten 2 Staffeln allerdings mit größerem Blick auf die Kindheit der beiden.


----------



## Kizna (10. November 2010)

*rennt panisch im Kreis rum* Kein OP nächste Woche ... verflucht!


----------



## LiangZhou (11. November 2010)

Während ich OP zzt ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuschend finde nach den 4 Wochen dreht Naruto richtig auf 



Spoiler



Denkt ihr die wiederbelebten Ninjas können sich gegen Kabutos Einfluss wehren? Fände einen letzten Auftritt Asuams toll :3


----------



## dragon1 (11. November 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*Hellsing Ultimate Ova <<<<3*

Ewig nimmer geschaut, jetzt kommt folge 6 <3[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Well then, 
lets die like dogs.
Lets die screaming "fuck! Fuck!"
Lets crawl on the ground in agony[/font]


----------



## Topperharly (11. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Während ich *OP* zzt ehrlich gesagt *ziemlich enttäuschend *finde nach den 4 Wochen dreht Naruto richtig auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??? woot? hab gut gelacht in den letzten ausgaben


----------



## Kizna (11. November 2010)

Naja, ich bin auch ein großer OP-Fan und es muss natürlich auch nicht so spannende Kapitel geben, aber das Letzte war nichts besonderes. Naruto wird tatsächlich wieder richtig spannend. Gleiches gilt für Fairy Tail und Hsdk. Bleach hat mich etwas verwirrt. Mal schauen wie es da weiter geht.


----------



## TheEwanie (11. November 2010)

*Schild aufstell und sich als Anime fan outet und diesen Thread als gut erklär. "Und sie sah, das es gut war."*


----------



## Petersburg (11. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> *Hellsing Ultimate Ova <<<<3*
> 
> Ewig nimmer geschaut, jetzt kommt folge 6 <3[/font]
> ...



Und ich warte jetzt seit fast 1 Jahr auf ova 8 ...


----------



## LiangZhou (11. November 2010)

Naja, einen Monat Pause in Erwartungshaltung und dann passiert drei Wochen lang nichts


----------



## Falathrim (11. November 2010)

Spoiler-Time 

Bleach:


Spoiler



Laaaaangweilig



One Piece:


Spoiler



Diese Typen sind echt doof wie Stroh oder? Aber das mit dem gezähmten Kraken könnte lustig werden



Kenichi:


Spoiler



Nächste Folge könnte heulerisch werden  Apachai



Naruto:


Spoiler



Mal schauen ob sich die guten alten Leute werden wehren können - ich hoffe es. Der Manga nimmt Fahrt auf und das ist gut so.



Beelzebub:


Spoiler



WTF Hilda is going down? Muthafuckas!



Fairy Tail:


Spoiler



Könnte mal wieder eine spannende Arc werden, die letzte war ja eher...langweilig. Warum ausgerechnet Natsu? O.o


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. November 2010)

2014 is Evangelion endlich vollständig, ich warte erst seit 2007 seit es teil 1.0


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 2014 is Evangelion endlich vollständig, ich warte erst seit 2007 seit es teil 1.0



immerhin hatt man auch gewissheit das es kommt ^^

obwohl mich die "neue" storryline bissel verwirrt. 

is das jetz Erde 2.0 nach dem Film. Adam meinte ja was von "schonwieder bla bla"

oder is das ganze einfach nur ne allternativ geschichte damit das "remake" auch was neues bietet. Was ich aber nicht denke da es für NGE schlicht zu simpel wär xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2010)

Ja, die Filme sind ein Remake.

Der erste Film sind die ersten Folge der Serie etwas überarbeiet aber aber Film 2 ändert sich vieles.


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> aber aber Film 2 ändert sich vieles.


deshalb bin ich ja so neugierug was die macher vor haben.

ein einfaches remake is das nit

alleine das ein komplett neuer Pilot eingebracht wurde!

und Eva 1 scheint zu einem göttlichen wesen aufzusteigen!


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2010)

Also ich hab den 2ten Film schon und kann dir nur sagen: ER IST VERDAMMT GEIL


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich hab den 2ten Film schon und kann dir nur sagen: ER IST VERDAMMT GEIL



ach sag blos... ich hab die 2 filme doch auch schon lang durch


----------



## Qonix (14. November 2010)

Tja, aber ich hab Sie legal auf Blu-ray


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja, aber ich hab Sie legal auf Blu-ray



fängt das thema wieder an >_>


----------



## Kargaro (16. November 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Fairy Tail-Mangaleser:
Ist beim aktuellen Mangastand das Rätsel um Jelal/Gerard/Mystogun gelöst?  Ich blick nach der aktuellen Animefolge erst recht nicht mehr durch


----------



## Kizna (16. November 2010)

Ja und nein. Es ist jetzt zumindestens halbwegs klar wer sie sind. Ich schreibe mal im Spoiler weiter.



Spoiler



Gerard sollte klar sein. Ehemaliger Freund von Erza Scarlet, der von der Dunkelheit besetzt und benutzt wurde. Später taucht er wieder auf, wird von Wendy wiederbelebt und hat sein Gedächtnis verloren, nur um es dann wieder zu erlangen und festzustellen, dass er nicht länger böse ist. Wird dann von der Weltregierung festgenommen wegen seiner alten Verbrechen. Da Fairy Tail aber eh auf der Abschussliste steht, kann ich mir hier noch eine weitere Begegnung vorstellen. Mystogan ist das Edolas Pendant zu Gerald und der Prinz des Landes. Um sein Land zu schützen machte er sich auf die suche nach den Anima-Strömen. Das Ende vom Arc ist, dass er der neue König von Edolas wird. Ob und in welchem Verhältnis sich die Beiden Charaktere standen, ist noch nicht bekannt. Nur weiß man, dass Mystogan von Gerald wusste. Ob es anderesrum auch so war, ka.


----------



## Qonix (16. November 2010)

Einfach mit Abstand das beste AMV das ich je gesehen habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3BPgyhStLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kargaro (17. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Einfach mit Abstand das beste AMV das ich je gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab grad ein Deja Vu... kann es sein, dass du genau das selbe AMV schon einmal mit der gleichen Beschreibung gepostet hast vor einiger Zeit?


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2010)

Akira Toriyama hat einen Oneshot veröffentlicht, Kintoki


Spoiler



Der Anfang erinnert unheimlich, aber wirklich unheimlich an Dragon Ball. Nur diesmal ist die Rasse kurzlebig statt langlebig. Trotzdem lustig, und der Zeichen- und Schreibstil von Toriyama ist einfach genial. Also MOAR!



Bleach:


Spoiler



Ich hätt ja gehofft dass wenigstens etwas spannendes passiert und nicht auf einmal wieder Reiatsu auftaucht *gähn*



Achso, hab nen bisher ganz nett scheinenden Sports/Shounen-Manga (für mich) entdeckt, Prince of Tennis^^


----------



## Kizna (17. November 2010)

Sport Manga ... da gibts nur einen wahren Eyshield 21. Ich denke nicht, dass du es nicht kennst. Aber sollte es doch der Fall sein, dann unbedingt durchlesen! Dürfte einer der besten Mangas sein, der bisher im Weakly Jump erschienen ist.


----------



## Braamséry (17. November 2010)

Vorab mal eine Frage an die, die die Fairy Tail Mangas lesen.
Wisst ihr welche Schriftart das ist?

Ich habe schon etliche Leute gefragt, aber nie konnte es mir jmd sagen. Da hoffe ich auf euch 



Kargaro schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Fairy Tail-Mangaleser:
> Ist beim aktuellen Mangastand das Rätsel um Jelal/Gerard/Mystogun gelöst? Ich blick nach der aktuellen Animefolge erst recht nicht mehr durch



Kizna hat das so schon richtig geschrieben.

Man sollte aber auchnoch erwähnen


Spoiler



dass da kein Zusammenhang bestehen wird. Als Natsu, Wendy, Happy und Charle bei dem Edoras Fairy Tail ankommen erkennen die sie zwar, aber nur äußerlich. 
Daraus kann man schlussfolgern, dass Mystogan von Gerard zwar gehört hat, aber ihn wohl nicht peröhnlich kennt, was bei seiner Geschichte auch seltsam wär. Schließlich war nicht die Zeit für nen kurzen Besuch bei ihm, der war ja beschäftigt.


----------



## TheGui (17. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Einfach mit Abstand das beste AMV das ich je gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na toll... "dieses Video bla bla blub ist in ihrem land nicht verfügbar" >_>


----------



## Qonix (18. November 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ein Deja Vu... kann es sein, dass du genau das selbe AMV schon einmal mit der gleichen Beschreibung gepostet hast vor einiger Zeit?




Hehe, das wäre sogar möglich.


----------



## TheGui (18. November 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, das wäre sogar möglich.



traust du dich eigentlich nach AMVs zu suchen? sollten doch unendlich viele Spoiler als Treffer aufpoppen


----------



## Medmius (18. November 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Sport Manga ... da gibts nur einen wahren Eyshield 21. Ich denke nicht, dass du es nicht kennst. Aber sollte es doch der Fall sein, dann unbedingt durchlesen! Dürfte einer der besten Mangas sein, der bisher im Weakly Jump erschienen ist.



Totally /sign


----------



## Kargaro (19. November 2010)

Thema: 4 Kaiser-Spekulation (aktueller Mangastand)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handelt es sich bei der auf dem Bild markierten Person um Kaido oder um Big Mum? Es könnte natürlich Big Mum sein, denn irgendwie würde man sich eine Big Mum doch genau so vorstellen. Aber das ist irgendwie zu offensichtlich, ich tippe eher auf Kaido.  Eine Sache die Kaido für mich wahrscheinlicher macht: Das Bild wo Garp seinem Enkel von den 4 Kaisern erzählt, stammt aus einer Zeit, als der Name des 4. Kaisers (Big Mum) noch nichtmal bekannt war. Also halte ich es für durchaus möglich, dass Oda uns damals das Schemen der Person, deren Name wir zumindest schon kennen zeigen wollte und der unbekannte Kaiser ist in dem Fall kaum zu sehen, genau so wie auch sein Name damals unbekannt war.  Ich hab mich jetzt sicher ein paar öfter wiederholt als es notwendig gewesen wäre, aber ich denke es hat jetzt jeder verstanden was ich meine. Was haltet ihr von meiner Theorie?


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Thema: 4 Kaiser-Spekulation (aktueller Mangastand)



Naja, hier das bild ohne mantel vor dem 4ten. 



Spoiler



*das Unren rechts schaut deutlich weniger nach einer "Big mom " aus!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Naja, hier das bild ohne mantel vor dem 4ten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hmm?  Wo hast du denn das ohne Mantel her? Besser gesagt wo/wann kam das vor?


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm? Wo hast du denn das ohne Mantel her? Besser gesagt wo/wann kam das vor?





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ok, ich komm mir grad ein bisschen dumm vor. Den Mangaband wo das vorkommt hab ich sogar in meinem Regal rumstehen und 2 mal durchgelesen, wie mir das entfallen ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ja, das schmeißt natürlich meine Theorie über den Haufen weil damit mein "Argument" entkräftet ist. Ich schätze du recht genau so wie du es da markiert hast.


----------



## TheGui (24. November 2010)

WHOOOOOOOOOOHO!



Spoiler



OP Chapter sind zu Kurz >_> Abartig was die inzwischen für Kräfte haben und das is alles nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack xD btw, soll alleine die reise zur Fischmaninsel nen eigenes Arc werden? PS: Ich glaube zumindest Couribous Crew und eventuel sogar sein Bruder sind "Clone" die er mit seiner DF Erschaffen hatt!


----------



## Kargaro (25. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOHO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du auf die Idee?


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2010)

OP:


Spoiler



Kräftige Jungens haben wir da  Gut finde ich, wie Karibou das Gesicht entgleist, als er die Kräfte sieht. Mal schauen wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.



Ach ja, danke für den Eyeshield-Hinweis. Weiß nicht warum ich den noch nicht kannte, bin in den letzten Zügen des Verschlingens dieses Mangas


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Idee?





Spoiler



erstens schauen die alle identisch aus. und zweitens wäre es doch möglich das er ne art "golem" erschaffen könnte, ähnlich wie Deidara in Narruto, an den musste ich irgendwie als erstes denken als ich Caribus fähigkeit gesehen hab. Ausserdem scheint er nicht besonders betroffen zu sein... obwohl ja sein "Bruder" draufgegangen is


----------



## Nuxxy (26. November 2010)

Elfenlied rult!


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Elfenlied rult!



jop, und das schon über 8 Jahre!

muss imernoch fast heulen wenn ich an das Ende denke in dem Lucy geschmolzen is T_T


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Elfenlied rult!



Elfenlied ist echt geil, zwei weitere Favoriten sind Death Note und Vampire Knight.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. November 2010)

ja elfenlied..vergleich ich am liebsten immer mit happy tree friends oO


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja elfenlied..vergleich ich am liebsten immer mit happy tree friends oO


das tut mir aber leid für dich, so schwer zu verstehen is Elfenlied nun auch wieder nich


----------



## EpicFailGuy (29. November 2010)

Vor kurzem wieder Initial D! und Great Teacher Onizuka geschaut.
Ich liebe diese Animes einfach :3


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> das tut mir aber leid für dich, so schwer zu verstehen is Elfenlied nun auch wieder nich



ja ich weiss..metzel, metzel, tod, kopp ab, noch mehr metzel...nackt muss die braut natürlich auch noch sein, damits richtig pervers wird..jeah baby


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja ich weiss..metzel, metzel, tod, kopp ab, noch mehr metzel...nackt muss die braut natürlich auch noch sein, damits richtig pervers wird..jeah baby



Du tust mir leid, wenn du diesen wunderbaren Anime nicht verstehst. Elfen Lied ist einfach eines der besten Animes.


----------



## Klunker (29. November 2010)

elfenlied ist ein toller manga...der anime ist wie ren-alekz geschrieben hat


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

kenn wer ein schönes/cooles SoulxMaka Wallpaper? 
Brauch neuen Desktophintergrund^^
Danke schon mal im vornhinein


----------



## Shaila (2. Dezember 2010)

Kennt jemand einen guten Anime, welchen ich noch nicht kenne ? Mir ist ziemlich langweilig momentan..

Habe jetzt schon gesehen:

- Elfenlied
- Death Note
- Green Green
- School Days
- Und noch so einen mit so nem Samurai ausn Bergen (Name vergessen)

Und One Piece guck ich halt so immer.

Fand die eigentlich alle ziemlich gut, also wenn jemand was in den Richtungen kennt, bitte mal melden. Danke!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Meine Anime Favouriten sind (von denen die du noch nicht aufgezählt hast) noch 
Hellsing Ultimate OVA
Bleach
Soul Eater
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Shaila (2. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Manga - Favouriten sind (von denen die du noch nicht aufgezählt hast) noch
> Hellsing Ultimate OVA
> Bleach
> Soul Eater
> Fullmetal Alchemist



Will aber keine Manga, bin eher Fan des bunten Pew Pew wenn du verstehst was ich meine. ^^'


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Will aber keine Manga, bin eher Fan des bunten Pew Pew wenn du verstehst was ich meine. ^^'



verdammt hab ich manga gesagt xD? Sorry ich meinte eh Anime xD Bitte nicht steinigen, es war nur ein versprecher xD


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Will aber keine Manga, bin eher Fan des bunten Pew Pew wenn du verstehst was ich meine. ^^'



Soul Eater ist wirklich zu empfehlen.

Was möchtest du denn sehen? Action, Comedy, Horror (usw.)?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soul Eater ist wirklich zu empfehlen.
> 
> Was möchtest du denn sehen? Action, Comedy, Horror (usw.)?




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw8pcxE6U9k omfg, das Video freakt mich aus! 

Soul Eater ist so geil xD
Hast du vlt irgend ein gutes Maka/Soul Wallpaper?


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> omfg, das Video freakt mich aus!
> 
> Soul Eater ist so geil xD
> Hast du vlt irgend ein gutes Maka/Soul Wallpaper?



Das Video habe ich ca. vor einem Jahr gesehen. Ist wirklich ein sehr gutes AMV.
Nein, ich hatte eigentlich immer nur Wallpaper von Black Star und Tsubaki.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Dezember 2010)

Sehr.Krankes.Video.


Aber ja, Soul eater kann man echt nur empfehlen!


&#8364;: Wo bleibt das Naruto Chap?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Sehr.Krankes.Video.


kannst du laut sagen Oo 
Ich glaub entweder werd ich heute etwas legendäres zusammenträumen, oder einen Albtraum nach dem anderen haben von dem Video xDHabs den halben tag geschaut und gehört xD


Und Skatero: schade... ich find Soul und Maka sind das beste Paar xD


----------



## Elda (2. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> €: Wo bleibt das Naruto Chap?


DAS frage ich mich auch grad!


----------



## Qonix (2. Dezember 2010)

Wuhu, die Enthüllungen im neuen Claymore Band sind echt krass.

Liest das hier noch wer?


----------



## TheGui (2. Dezember 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Liest das hier noch wer?


Klaro.


zum Souleater Video, das is sehr sehr gut!

PS: Licht aus machen, TV aus, ganz nah an den Bildschirm, vollbild und das anschauen/hören ...The carol of the old ones in einer ganz kranken verison





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8O-ZdUojI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PPS: ich will endlich nen richtig guten Cthuluh bezogenen Film!...


----------



## Shaila (3. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soul Eater ist wirklich zu empfehlen.
> 
> Was möchtest du denn sehen? Action, Comedy, Horror (usw.)?



Also im Grunde ist es mir egal, wobei Comedy eher nicht. Eher Romance oder Splatter. Wobei Splatter dürfen hier dann wohl nicht geschrieben werden.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also im Grunde ist es mir egal, wobei Comedy eher nicht. Eher Romance oder Splatter. Wobei Splatter dürfen hier dann wohl nicht geschrieben werden.


Hellsing Ultimate Ova!



Omg, Dr. Stein, der Böseartigste Gute Charakter seit Kenpachi xD Sein Kampfstil ;3 So genial!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hellsing Ultimate Ova!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, Dr. Stein, der Böseartigste Gute Charakter seit Kenpachi xD Sein Kampfstil ;3 So genial!




aber an zaraki kenpachi kommt er meiner meinung nach nich ran^^ der is einfach genial^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber an zaraki kenpachi kommt er meiner meinung nach nich ran^^ der is einfach genial^^


Find ich auch^^
Kenpachi > Dr Stein > rest


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

oooch hab so lang kein bleach geguckt fällt mir grad ein, weil ich keine lust hab immer ne woche auf eine einzige folge warten zu müssen... jetzt kann ich bestimmt wieder 30 am stück gucken juhuuuu


----------



## Elda (13. Dezember 2010)

Warum gibts eig. immer noch keinen eng sub von Naruto the lost tower? Das nervt D:


----------



## Noxiel (13. Dezember 2010)

Kimi ni Todoke. 




Gaaaaanz toller Anime und gaaaaanz toller Manga.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kimi ni Todoke.
> 
> Gaaaaanz toller Anime und gaaaaanz toller Manga.



jo der ist ganz kewl, ziemlich witzig..nur ab ca. ende mitte schleift der dann un ist nich mehr ganz so dolle wie am anfang

un iwann geht einem auch dieses "oh ich habe freunde" dingens auch aufn sack weils einfach echt viel zu oft kommt


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Dezember 2010)

Gähn, OP Chapter sind zzt unerwartet langweilig imo


----------



## TheGui (18. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gähn, OP Chapter sind zzt unerwartet langweilig imo



Blasphemie!

chillige chapter sind immer wilkommen, OP besteht ja nicht nur aus Kampf und Schmerz!

wobei ich fürn kurzen Momment dachte Caime is Mutter geworden O_o


----------



## Braamséry (18. Dezember 2010)

Das neue Fairy Tail Chapter hat eine sehr sehr große Überrascheung parat und es verspricht noch sehr geil zu werden in nächster Zeit.



Spoiler



Der Master von Grimoire Heart ist der 2. Master von Fairy Tail.
Anfangs wird auchnoch gesagt, dass Makarov der dritte ist und eben dieser Makarov den Posten an ihn abgetreten hat.



Ich komme leider jetzt grad nichtmehr dazu ein Video drauß zu machen, weil ich weg muss -.-


----------



## Kargaro (20. Dezember 2010)

Aufgepasst Anime-Süchlter!

Vielleicht kennt ihr den Animemarathon vom OPT-Forum schon (der hat früher schon einige male stattgefunden), falls nicht, erkläre ich in kurzen Worten worum es dabei geht: Alle Teilnehmer müssen einfach solange wachbleiben wie sie können (alle 2 Stunden einen Post setzen um zu zeigen dass man noch wach ist), die letzten 3 kriegen Preise 

http://onepiecetalk.org/viewtopic.php?t=21294

Los, meldet euch an, ich will ein paar anständige Gegner!  

Ich hoffe, dass der Link nicht von einem Mod gelöscht wird. Es handelt sich ja nicht um irgendwas kommerzielles.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. Dezember 2010)

ein scheißspiel xD


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Dezember 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ein scheißspiel xD





Soo, hätte ich es zwar net ausgedrückt aber ja, sign ;3



@TheGui

Najo, chillige Chapter sind ja okay, aber ich habe mir von der Reise gen Fischmenscheninsel etc mehr erwartet


----------



## TheGui (20. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Najo, chillige Chapter sind ja okay, aber ich habe mir von der Reise gen Fischmenscheninsel etc mehr erwartet



Mich häts angekotzt wenn die reise nen eigenes arc geworden wär... ich will die FM Insel sehen!

ausserdem gehts doch bald zu sache ...

@ Kargaro, eigentlich ja cool. bloss kannst fast nichts anderes längerfristiges machen da du alle 2 min unterbrechen und was posten must... nerdige Otakus und Animu fans!

Und das hatt von euch wohl auch noch keiner im dunkeln und deutlichen ermüdungserschienungen angeschaut : / ...keine Lovecraft fans hier wa?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8O-ZdUojI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kargaro (21. Dezember 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> @ Kargaro, eigentlich ja cool. bloss kannst fast nichts anderes längerfristiges machen da du alle 2 min unterbrechen und was posten must... nerdige Otakus und Animu fans!


Naja, in 2 Stunden kann man circa 5 folgen von einem durchschnittlich langem Anime gucken. Bei einem Film (der über 2 Stunden geht, und ich hab bisher kaum Animefilme gesehen die diese Zeit überschritten haben) muss man halt mal eine Minute pausieren zum posten. Da ist doch nichts dabei


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Omfg, Soul Eater ist soooo krank...



Spoiler



nach dem unglaublich epischen Kampf gegen medusa, der aufopferung von Crona, der Befreiung von Stein, dem unglaublichen Kampf von Black Star gegen Mifune...
Shinigamis Sama als riesige Laufende Stadt vs komisches Spinnenviech O___O
WHAAAAAAT   THAAA FUUUUUCK?

Und ihr hättet meinen Gesichtsausdruck sehen sollen als die Stadt dann zu kauen beginnt...
Omfg sooo krass xD


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2010)

Auch für Soul Eater gibt es eine Spoiler Funktion. Und die Inhalte die du da beschreibst, sind so im Manga noch nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch für Soul Eater gibt es eine Spoiler Funktion. Und die Inhalte die du da beschreibst, sind so im Manga noch nicht vorgekommen.



ich dachte manga und anime sind ab der 30 folge oder so nicht mehr zusammenhängend? Also werden sie wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich dachte manga und anime sind ab der 30 folge oder so nicht mehr zusammenhängend? Also werden sie wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin nicht vorkommen.


Ab Folge 35 wie ich mich eben schlau gemacht habe. Also ergänze ich meinen Spoiler Hinweis auf die Folgen des Anime bis zur Episode 35. Danach ist der Spoiler nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2010)

Wuhu, bald 700 Mangas.


----------



## Kargaro (31. Dezember 2010)

Gestern bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/One-Piece-P-P-Lorenor/dp/B003LIUVQ6/ref=pd_ys_iyr_img

Das ist der Anfang meiner P.O.P.-Sammlung     Mit dem nächsten Geld kommt mir der Strong World Franky ins Haus.



PS: Der Marathon ist nicht gut ausgegangen für mich. Ich bin nur 4. geworden nach 42 Stunden, weil ich das Posten verpasst habe  
PPS: Danke Noxiel, dass du für den Spoilertag bei der Soul Eater-sache gesorgt hast - Ich habe vor, den demnnächst anzufangen.


----------



## TheGui (31. Dezember 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt:
> http://www.amazon.de...f=pd_ys_iyr_img
> 
> Das ist der Anfang meiner P.O.P.-Sammlung  Mit dem nächsten Geld kommt mir der Strong World Franky ins Haus.



bist echt nen glücklicher geldscheißer was ^^


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> bist echt nen glücklicher geldscheißer was ^^



Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde die P.O.P Serie "Strong World" nur hässlich. *bäh*


----------



## Kargaro (31. Dezember 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> bist echt nen glücklicher geldscheißer was ^^


Schön wärs   Jedes Monat kann ich mir sowas nicht leisten   



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde die P.O.P Serie "Strong World" nur hässlich. *bäh*


Ach was. Anzüge haben auch viel Stil und die Figuren sind so detailliert wie immer  Was gefällt dir daran nicht?


----------



## Qonix (2. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fo01XoisQd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Liest hier wer Gon?  Man hab ich gelacht als ich mir die bis jetzt erschienen 2 Bände angesehen habe.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2011)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ach was. Anzüge haben auch viel Stil und die Figuren sind so detailliert wie immer  Was gefällt dir daran nicht?


Einfach das ganze Strong World Setting. Die schwarzen Anzüge, die Aufmachung der Figuren. Strong World ist in meinen Augen einfach fies anzusehen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Januar 2011)

Hi all.
Weis einer über XXX bescheid.Leider grade zur zeit schwer auf die seite zu gelangen .


----------



## Noxiel (16. Januar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi all.
> Weis einer über XXX bescheid.Leider grade zur zeit schwer auf die seite zu gelangen .


Kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Im übrigen ist die Nennung dieser Seite auf Buffed nicht gestattet.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Januar 2011)

sry


----------



## LiangZhou# (20. Januar 2011)

Lang nichtmehr gemeldet hier, aber das neueste OP Chapter hat mein Interesse dann doch geweckt



Spoiler



Uh, die Story um die neuen FishmenPirates könnte spannend werden. Hoffentlich erfährt man mehr über Fisher Tiger


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand eine neue tolle Anime-Serie empfehlen?^^ bin mit OP mittlerweile so weit, dass ich nur jede Woche die neuste Folge sehen kann und brauche meeehr  

Edit: Gibt es eine 2. Staffel von Full Metal Alchemist?  wird mir gerade angezeigt


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine neue tolle Anime-Serie empfehlen?^^ bin mit OP mittlerweile so weit, dass ich nur jede Woche die neuste Folge sehen kann und brauche meeehr
> 
> Edit: Gibt es eine 2. Staffel von Full Metal Alchemist?  wird mir gerade angezeigt



Naruto 
Soul Eater 
H.O.T.D.


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Naruto kenne ich auch schon  worum geht es denn in den beiden anderen?


----------



## TheGui (30. Januar 2011)

H.O.T.D. is ne echi lastige Zombieapokalypse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Soul Eater is ne ne total wahnsinnige serie mit paranormalen helden die gegen andere para normale freaks kämpfen. lohnt sich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Tip wär aber immernoch Cashern Sins ,bissel depri und düster aber sehenswert! Problem is nur das dir nach fast jeder folge zum heueln zu mute is



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macross frontier is auch noch ganz cool, Weltraum, viel musik, mechas und massenschlachten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenste schon Black Lagoon? Astreines Maffiosi Gemetzel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dan gibts ja noch Death Note! bis Staffel 2 eine der bessten Serien überhaupt. Dexter würde sich freuen ein Buch zu haben das jeden und überal töten kan!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm und Fate Stay Knights, ne art Pokemon wetstreit mit legendären charakteren wie Herkules, Gilgamesch und WTF *königin Arthuria *sammt Exkalibur!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Claymore is noch ganz cool, allerdings is das Ende des Animes scheiße.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Übersicht 
Edit: wo kann ich Death Note gucken?


----------



## TheGui (30. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Danke für die Übersicht
> Edit: wo kann ich Death Note gucken?



das darf dir in diesem forum nicht gesagt werden 

such doch da, wo du bis jetz deine serien geschaut hast.

aber es lohnt sich, is halt nen Konflikt auf dem Level wie Sherlok Holmes vs. Professor Moriarty. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDqYVpZCG5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Hab schon eine Seite gefunden  Und auch schon die erste Folge Death Note geguckt :] Ich finde es jetzt schon spannend  bin aber zu müde um weiter zu gucken :<


----------



## Shaila (30. Januar 2011)

Bei Death Note kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es immer geiler wird. Richtig gutes Ding, steht bei mir ganz weit oben. Vielleicht Kopf an Kopf mit Elfenlied hinter One Piece (An das kommt eh nichts ran, ein ganz anderes Level).

Aber zu Death Note muss ich noch sagen:



Spoiler



Ich fand es nur irgendwie blöd, dass L dann gestorben ist und der kleine andere Pimpf dann die "Ernte" eingeholt hat."


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Spoiler gelesen  :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2011)

Damit hast du dir eigentlich jetzt Death Note versaut :S


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

quatsch  *hoff* Aber diese Spoiler machen so neugierig *g*


----------



## Kangrim (31. Januar 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch Kemenozuke geschaut? Also ich bin grade dabei und find es überraschend interessant^^


----------



## TheGui (31. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> quatsch  *hoff* Aber diese Spoiler machen so neugierig *g*



muss dir leider mitteilen das du dir damit wirklich Death Note versaut hast. Es wird dir sicher trotzdem spaß machen die Serie zu schauen... aber grade dieser Punkt in der grandiosen Staffel 1 ist das absolut Entscheidende!



Kangrim schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch Kemenozuke geschaut? Also ich bin grade dabei und find es überraschend interessant^^



OK, grad youtube besucht... und wtf is das O_o ... aber cooler zeichenstiel!


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> muss dir leider mitteilen das du dir damit wirklich Death Note versaut hast. Es wird dir sicher trotzdem spaß machen die Serie zu schauen... aber grade dieser Punkt in der grandiosen Staffel 1 ist das absolut Entscheidende!



Was für ein Unsinn...Death Note ist ein großartiger Anime, den ich immer wieder gucken kann, auch wenn ich sowas schon weiß...das spannende ist ja nicht, wer "verliert", sondern wie die beiden sich bekämpfen...und das ist absolut sehenswert.


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich folge 3 ger sub angucken kann :< finde irgendwie nichts


----------



## TheGui (31. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn...Death Note ist ein großartiger Anime, den ich immer wieder gucken kann, auch wenn ich sowas schon weiß...das spannende ist ja nicht, wer "verliert", sondern wie die beiden sich bekämpfen...und das ist absolut sehenswert.



Sex is auch toll... aber wenn der Höhepunkt fehlt is es trotzdem scheiße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Wie findet ihr eig Naruto?^^


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

wenn du von shippuuden spricht fast so gut wie bleach...

aber wie immer nur im japanischem original...


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

jo ich merke gerade wie schlecht die deutsche sincro ist


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

naja die kannst du bei jedem anime vergessen ^^

aber besonders bei shippuuden und bleach...

weiß ja nich wie weit du da bist aber gerade wenn es später richtig abgeht und richtig episch wird kann man sich das auf deutsch echt nich ansehen...

gibt einfach nix über das japanische gekreische... und gerade bei bleach geht bei der synchro viel charme und wortwitz verloren...


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Bin grad bei 101 mit Guren etc  ich finde nur keine Seite wo die ger sub sind  ehergesagt auf der Seite auf der ich immer gucke sind sie ger dub :<


----------



## Shaila (31. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eig Naruto?^^



Fand ich ziemlich langweilig. Hatte Naruto angefangen und vor Langeweile aufgehört. Ich habe es mit One Piece verglichen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass man die beiden Anime nicht vergleichen kann, denn Naruto ist um Lichtjahre von One Piece entfernt. Vielleicht fand ich es deshalb auch so schlecht, hätte vermutlich gerade anders herum gucken sollen. Die Geschichte von Naruto finde ich dabei vor allem unlogisch und aufgesetzt.

Jo, sind halt Ninjas die sich für ihre Ehre abmurksen. Gefällt mir nicht sowas Simples.


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

One Piece ist einfach das beste aber Naruto ist nicht zu verachten  Ich habs eben nach langer Zeit wieder angefangen^^


----------



## tonygt (31. Januar 2011)

Ich kenn von Naruto und One Piece nur die Mangas und find sie hier fast gleich gut.
Find dagegen die Animes von beiden nicht gut


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

aber grade bei bleach empfehle ich nix zu überspringen da kommen auch zwischendurch mal krasse sachen mit aizen und so...


----------



## Dropz (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> einfach anime toplist bei google eingeben../
> 
> oder  auf anime stream 24...
> 
> ...



anime 24 war ich natürlich aber da gibts zumindest die folgen bei denen ich mich momentan befinde nicht


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

@ Meneleus:

dann hast du shippuuden echt nur angefangen...

one piece ist ganz am anfang auch erbärmlicher kindermüll ^^


----------



## Shaila (1. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube ihr dürft die Seiten hier aber nicht nennen.



ego1899 schrieb:


> @ Meneleus:
> 
> dann hast du shippuuden echt nur angefangen...
> 
> one piece ist ganz am anfang auch erbärmlicher kindermüll ^^



Ne, der Anfang von One Piece ist genial. Der Anime glänzt da noch eher mit lustigen Szenen und im Verlauf wird es zunehmend dramatischer und ernster. Das gefällt mir sehr. Außerdem ist die Geschichte und Logik sowie der gesamte Aufbau von One Piece viel besser durchdacht. Da hat man das Gefühl, dass es Kopf und Fuß hat. Und das hatte ich bei Naruto nicht, diees Gefühl.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

ja? echt? o.O

naja die toplist denk ich ma schon...

wüsst aber nich wieso. is das zeug nich unlizensiert wenn es hier nich offiziel veröffentlicht wird?


----------



## Shaila (1. Februar 2011)

Weiss ich nicht, aber ich glaube es wird einfach als Werbung gewertet.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

ok ich geb zu das ich von one piece immer nur ab und an was gesehen hab. nix über 100 oder 150 folgen. auch alles nur auf deutsch...

aber allein der zeichenstil, die teilweise echt lächerlichen charaktere (die lockige langnase zB und sein alter ego oder der komische bieber und so), von den nebencharakteren mal ganz abgesehen.

von dem ständigen gekreische hab ich kopfschmerzen bekommen... ^^

das einzigste wo ich immer lachen musste war wenn der eine blonde in dem anzug (der koch glaub ich) immer rumgezappelt hat wegen der einen in die er verknallt is ^^


----------



## Shaila (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ok ich geb zu das ich von one piece immer nur ab und an was gesehen hab. nix über 100 oder 150 folgen. auch alles nur auf deutsch...
> 
> aber allein der zeichenstil, die teilweise echt lächerlichen charaktere (die lockige langnase zB und sein alter ego oder der komische bieber und so), von den nebencharakteren mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> ...



Genau das macht One Piece aus. Am Anfang sind die Charaktere jung und schwach. Aber sie werden stärker. Dennoch läuft das dann nicht nach dem "Pokemon - Prinzip", dass sie alles umklatschen, aber sie werden eben stärker. Ja, schwer zu beschreiben. Und Chopper ist kein Bieber sondern ein Elch und wenn du später sehen würdest, was seine geheime Kraft ist, dann würdest du nicht mehr so über ihn denken.

Die stärke der Meisten Crewmitglieder liegt darin, dass sie unterschätzt werden, eben wegen ihres Aussehens.

P.S: Wobei lysopp (Der locken typ) kann ich echt auch nicht leiden.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

dann is lysopp wohl der sai von one piece 

naja das rumgezappel von dem einem finden wohl nur frauen lustig ^^

alles andere hat mich halt nich gereizt...
bin auch schon zu voreingenommen um ernsthaft nochmal anzufangen... ^^

hab die seiten lieber mal wieder rausgenommen


----------



## Dropz (1. Februar 2011)

One Piece hab ich am Anfang auch immer nur auf rtl2 gesehen *schäm* Aber dann habe ich ab dem Kampf gegen Lucci auf japanisch weitergeguckt und es ist wirklich richtig gut un fesselnd  Vor allem am "Ende" zumindes soweit wie gesubt ist


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

ja aber mir gefällts auch rein vom humor her nich...

deswegen bin ich auch so fan von bleach... da wird immer mal, auch wenn man gar nich damit rechnet wieder voll der schwachsinn eingebaut, auch ma ne ganze folge 

was bei shippuuden so ab folge 80-100 ca leider komplett fehlt...


----------



## Kargaro (3. Februar 2011)

OP chapter 613


Spoiler



OMFG - bester Zorroauftritt seit Ewiiiiiiiiiiiigkeiten. Er hat damit wieder mal gezeigt, warum er ganz klar mein ultimatefavourite character of all time ist. Und bezüglich Lysop freut es mich sehr zu sehen, dass es nicht nur eine optische Veränderung war, sondern dass er wirklich auch mutiger geworden ist   Und er scheint jetzt 2 Schleudern zu haben. Eine Black Kabuto die die Größe einer normalen kleinen Schleuder hat und dann hatte er auf dem Schiff ja auch noch eine größere, andere Weiterentwicklung in Größe von der alten Kabuto-Schleuder. Wieder einmal kann ich es echt nicht abwarten, das neue Kapitel in die Finger zu kriegen. Oda = Gott xD


----------



## Dropz (3. Februar 2011)

welcher Anime Folge entspricht das?


----------



## TheGui (3. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> welcher Anime Folge entspricht das?



Frag in 5 Monaten nochmal, das is der aktuellste Chapter... und der Anime hinkt dem Manga immer je nachdem bis zu nem halben Jahr hinterher!

zu OP, das ist so genial durchdacht das man meinen könnte Oda hätte ein Universum erschaffen, darin 500 jahre als Gott gelebt und vom entstehungsprozess einer Bachmilbe bis zum aufstieg und fall der Königreiche alles akribisch notiert!

ich kenne keine Geschichte mit einer so genialen Storryline, mal vom Reifelevel abgesehen! muss aber zugeben das sich auch bei Oda hier und da kleine fehler einschleichen.. die sind aber meist so unwichtig und mikrig das man sie nicht mal bemerkt.

PS: das is epic!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Februar 2011)

So, alles bestellt und reserviert.

Dieses Jahr geht es an die Animagic und die Connichi.


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

leute  !!!

nur noch ein filler dann geht es bei naruto weiter  

und btw.... FAIRY TAIL ich liebe es einfach, Erza macht se alle platt


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

womit gehts denn weiter?

plz nich so viel spoilern ich setz immer so ca 20 folgen aus weil ich keinen bock auf warterei hab... 

ach ja: BLEACH is ja mal so unglaublich genial!!!


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2011)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> leute  !!!
> 
> nur noch ein filler dann geht es bei naruto weiter
> 
> und btw.... FAIRY TAIL ich liebe es einfach, Erza macht se alle platt



Fun Fact zu Erza: Sie heißt eigentlich Elza/Elsa (Nordisch-westlicher Name für einen von den Valkyren inspirierten Charakter ergibt ja auch mehr Sinn), aber weil sie irgendwann früh im Manga gefailt haben, den Namen zu übersetzen...hin und wieder taucht ihr Name aber im Manga auf...wenn der Autor ihn selber einzeichnet *g*


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, alles bestellt und reserviert.
> 
> Dieses Jahr geht es an die Animagic und die Connichi.



deswegen bereue ich es in der Schweiz zu leben


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> womit gehts denn weiter?
> 
> plz nich so viel spoilern ich setz immer so ca 20 folgen aus weil ich keinen bock auf warterei hab...
> 
> ach ja: BLEACH is ja mal so unglaublich genial!!!


 

keine sorge  es geht einfach nur mit der story weiter.

und wegen erza.. da sind in anderen foren oder auf youtube beim ost schon fast glaubenskriege entfacht xD also was den nun der richtige name und schreibweise ist usw... 

ich sag nur noch erza da sie so im anime genannt wird und ich den manga nicht lese. will mich ja nicht spoilern  

was mich nur wundert... wie kann man als übersetzter so dermassen mist bauen? xD


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

hm ok noch ein grund jetzt gerade nicht wieder weiter zu gucken hab nich ma nen plan wer "erza" is...

das mit der warterei is keine schlechte idee merk ich ^^


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

erza ist nen andere anime  aus fairytail. also keine sorge.. du weist immer noch nix aus naruto.


----------



## Wolfner (9. Februar 2011)

366 Seiten.
Nur ein Beitrag in dem Fist of the North Star erwähnt wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

aja weil's selten dämlich is und ein total überschätzter "klassiker" 

da guck ich lieber M.D. Geist


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

aja weil's selten dämlich is und ein total überschätzter "klassiker" 

da guck ich lieber M.D. Geist


----------



## Wolfner (9. Februar 2011)

Joar...denn MD Geist ist soviel weniger dämlich, gell? :-B


Immerhin ist FotNS das erste Suchergebnis auf YouTube wenn man "Manliest Movie Ever" eingibt 

Edit:
Oh Video nsfw. Schnell wieder weg damit.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

waaas?

m.d. geist is nich nur storytechnisch absolute spitzenklasse sondern war in allen belangen absolut wegweisend für die anime geschichte...

gladbach wird dieses jahr meister und ironie ist ein landstrich in süd-frankreich


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> deswegen bereue ich es in der Schweiz zu leben




Ich bin auch Schweizer.


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Schweizer.



xD
Japanimanga night in winti gahni uf jedefall.. aber uf dütschland deswege isch mer zöd.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

lumi wie gerne ich diesen satz ma von dir hören würde


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> xD
> Japanimanga night in winti gahni uf jedefall.. aber uf dütschland deswege isch mer zöd.



ach wa du gahsch amigs au at JAN? ev simmer eus demfall det schoma über de weg gloffe^^ bi di letschte 3 jahr immer det gsi


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach wa du gahsch amigs au at JAN? ev simmer eus demfall det schoma über de weg gloffe^^ bi di letschte 3 jahr immer det gsi



nei wohl eher nöd, bin die letzet 3 jahr nöd gsi xD
aber bin paar mal as RL in Züri, kennsch?

Edit:



ego1899 schrieb:


> lumi wie gerne ich diesen satz ma von dir hören würde





ego1899 schrieb:


>




welchen satz xD?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

ach ganz egal hauptsache in schwizer dütsch (oder wie ihr das schreibt ^^)

kann mir das bei dir einfach nich vorstellen


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach ganz egal hauptsache in schwizer dütsch (oder wie ihr das schreibt ^^)
> 
> kann mir das bei dir einfach nich vorstellen



Ich glaub du hast ein ganz komisches Bild von mir, kann das sein ^^?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

nee hab nur eins gesehen, bei dir im profil ^^

find das bei jungen gutaussehenden mädels oder jungs genauso komisch wie bei nem farbigen der auf einmal bayrisch loslegt


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach wa du gahsch amigs au at JAN? ev simmer eus demfall det schoma über de weg gloffe^^ bi di letschte 3 jahr immer det gsi



Ich glaub ich weiss wer du bisch!
ich seg nur 3+3 und ICQ (muahaha)


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> xD
> Japanimanga night in winti gahni uf jedefall.. aber uf dütschland deswege isch mer zöd.



Also do lauft amigs so viel, dass i nöd chönt sägä das mo a dänä Täg au nu 1 Mol langwilig gsi isch.

zWinti bin i no nie gsi

wenn isch das denn? (has gfundä hmm chönt mä jo mol go)


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also do lauft amigs so viel, dass i nöd chönt sägä das mo a dänä Täg au nu 1 Mol langwilig gsi isch.
> 
> zWinti bin i no nie gsi
> 
> wenn isch das denn? (has gfundä hmm chönt mä jo mol go)



Ich meine ja au eher de weg dert ane isch mer zu öd. Deswege bereu is ja ir schwiz zlebe, cha mer guet vorstelle dass die zwei events sehr intressant sind..

Uf dütschland gasch aber zu de schwizer verastaltige nöd xD


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> find das bei jungen gutaussehenden mädels oder jungs genauso komisch wie bei nem farbigen der auf einmal bayrisch loslegt



Naja, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich viel Fernsehen schaue, bei der "Dame" kam das "schweizerische" ganz cool!

Falls die irgendwer nicht kennt, (was mich nicht wundern würde, wer schaut schon DSDS ), 'habe die extra mal die rausgegoogelt.
(...und nein, ich unterstütze nicht DSDS, und bin auch kein Fan davon! ...aber 'ne "südländländisch" aussehende halb Brasilianerin - halb Italienerin, mit 'nem schweizer Akzent", daß ist mal was außergewöhnliches wie ich finde). 

[media]http://www.clipfish....m-dsds-casting/[/media]


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

kanns zum glück nich angucken... 

aber an die schweizer hier. ich glaub euch ja bzw weiß ja das ihr so redet, aber ihr könnt nich wirklich auch so schreiben und das auch problemlos entziffern oder?


----------



## TheGui (10. Februar 2011)

findet noch irgend wer das Naruto langsam bissel zu lächerlich wird?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aber an die schweizer hier. ich glaub euch ja bzw weiß ja das ihr so redet, aber ihr könnt nich wirklich auch so schreiben und das auch problemlos entziffern oder?



doch doch ^^
in der schweiz schreibt man sich sms und andere nachrichten immer auf schweizerdeutsch. Die Sprache ist toll, da gibts keine rechtschreibung *g*




TheGui schrieb:


> findet noch irgend wer das Naruto langsam bissel zu lächerlich wird?



ich fands schon immer lächerlich....... *verstecksucht*


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> ich fands schon immer lächerlich....... *verstecksucht*



dann empfehle ich dir die japanische originalversion. die deutsche ist ja grauenhaft, aber das schweizerdeutsch ist bestimmt lächerlich das glaub ich dir 

beim japanischem würde ich sogar mehr verstehen glaub ich


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> findet noch irgend wer das Naruto langsam bissel zu lächerlich wird?



Manga oder Anime?


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> doch doch ^^
> in der schweiz schreibt man sich sms und andere nachrichten immer auf schweizerdeutsch. Die Sprache ist toll, da gibts keine rechtschreibung *g*



kommt drauf an, hier ist es unter jungen mädels beliebt buchstaben zu erstezen bzw. wegzulassen D: 

@topic

Ich will one pieeeeece >_<


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Ich meine ja au eher de weg dert ane isch mer zu öd. Deswege bereu is ja ir schwiz zlebe, cha mer guet vorstelle dass die zwei events sehr intressant sind..
> 
> Uf dütschland gasch aber zu de schwizer verastaltige nöd xD



zchli   

nö, nu nöd gwüsst das mo sowas überhaupt hend


----------



## Manoroth (10. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiss wer du bisch!
> ich seg nur 3+3 und ICQ (muahaha)



genau^^

u jo bi s wili lang eich jede fritig is rl aber das jahr ender seltener^^


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

also langsam reichts!

den euro ablehnen, nich in der eu sein aber jetzt hier in nem deutschem forum off topic breit machen!


das ham wir gern, es gibt auch pm's


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> genau^^
> 
> u jo bi s wili lang eich jede fritig is rl aber das jahr ender seltener^^



Hab ich es doch gewusst sturmwind!

Kill ez das anineli nicht, sonst fliegst du noch aus ihrer Freundesliste..... so wie ein vogel *g*

(wieder zurück zum hochdeutschen ^^)


----------



## Manoroth (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> also langsam reichts!
> 
> den euro ablehnen, nich in der eu sein aber jetzt hier in nem deutschem forum off topic breit machen!
> 
> ...



ach was das RL is n kaffe von nem manga forum und da wird auch fleissig über mangas, animes etc gelabert und sich ausgetauscht etc^^ also hats iwie doch auch mit dem thema zu tun^^


----------



## TheGui (11. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Manga oder Anime?



aktueller chapter.



Spoiler



Erst die Hakenkreuze und jetz noch 2 irre die einen auf Jason im bauch des Fuchses gemacht haben und Waffen haben die Seelen abschneiden und dazu noch die ammeisten gesagten Wörter des Opfers als Fluch generieren... wtf?


----------



## Falathrim (13. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> aktueller chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Stimmt schon, es wird langsam echt abstrus...es ist ja auch irgendwie respektlos gegenüber den Figuren aus der Geschichte, dass sie alle von Naruto und Konsorten abgeschlachtet werden...



Ahjo...ich lese gerade mal wieder Dragon Ball und mir fällt auf...Son Gohan, den ich früher überhaupt nicht mochte, ist eigentlich ein ziemlich cooler Typ *g*


----------



## Dropz (13. Februar 2011)

wo in Dragon Ball Z befindet sich der Kampf gegen Boo(Anime) ?


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2011)

Am Schluss

Ist der letzte Gegner von DBZ


----------



## Kargaro (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, die Boosage ist die letzte von DBZ und fängt soweit ich mich erinnere irgendwo Folge 200+ an.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

Bin von Kuya gespoilert worden, aber überhaupt nich sauer 

Lese den Bleach Manga nich. Aber wie geil is denn bitte Ichigo's finale Getsuga Tencho Form die er in der neuen (hoffentlich heute erscheinenden) Bleach Folge (309) bekommt 




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2011)

Neuester Anime den ich mir anschaue: 
*Black Butler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sebastian, Butler der Phantomhive Familie dient seinem Jungen Herren mit allen seiner Fähigkeiten, und als Dämon hat er so einiges drauf. 
Der Preis für seine Dienste? Die Seele.

Sebastian hat eine sehr große Ähnlichkeit zu Alucard aus Hellsing von den Fähigkeiten, doch während Alucard bestialisch und grausam brutal ist, ist Sebastian Elegant und Graziös.

Sehr sehr schön gezeichnet, und der Musikalische Teil ist wirklich exzellent gemacht.


----------



## Elda (22. Februar 2011)

Bei welcher folge guck ich am besten weiter? 


Spoiler



Also ich war an der Stelle wo Whitebeard stirbt und sie Ruffy mitnehmen.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2011)

Auch für dich gelten Spoiler und die Infos, die ich jetzt dummerweise mitbekommen habe, sind im dt. Manga noch nicht erschienen. Ò_ó

@Pasqualdi
Solche Anfragen sind hier nicht gerne gesehen, vor allem wenn sie zum reinen Selbstzweck verkommen. Seiten, die in Dtl. lizensierte Manga veröffentlichen, dürfen auf Buffed nicht gepostet werden.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2011)

Hab heute beschlossen mir eine neue Manga-reihe anzulegen, ich weiß nur noch nicht was xD 

Könnt ihr mir irgendwas cooles empfehlen? Um mal ein paar hinweise auf meinen Geschmack zu geben: 

Ich besitze alle Elfenlied Bände, hab Soul Eater am laufen, Fullmetal Alchemist ebenfalls und an Animes schaue ich grade Mahou Shojo Madoka und bin begeistert.

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was cooles für mich^^


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2011)

- Shin Angio Onshi

- Akira

- Berserk

- Pluto

- Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Kargaro (25. Februar 2011)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hab heute beschlossen mir eine neue Manga-reihe anzulegen, ich weiß nur noch nicht was xD
> 
> Könnt ihr mir irgendwas cooles empfehlen? Um mal ein paar hinweise auf meinen Geschmack zu geben:
> 
> ...


Falls du zufällig One Piece und Naruto noch nicht kennst, kann ich dir deren Mangas empfehlen. 

__________________________________________________

Yosh! Heute ist endlich meine 2. P.o.P. - Figur angekommen.  Der stärkste Mann der Welt, Whitebeard , steht jetzt auf meinem Regal. Mann, alleine als Figur ist er wirklich schon ein Monster. Der ist circa 33 Centimeter groß (die Figur selbst) und die Waffe ist nochmal um einiges länger, das müsste etwa einen halber Meter sein. Die Figur ist ne Wucht, aber der Preis war das auch. xD(Auf Whitebeard klicken für den Link zur Figur, da gibts Bilder usw.  Und für Interessierte: Den Shop (ist deutsch) kann man wirklich nur empfehlen)


----------



## Elda (26. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man Online Dragonball Z gucken kann? Hab irgendwie mal wieder voll lust drauf :O
Antwort per PM wär nice.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2011)

Auf RTL2 oder per gekaufter DVD. Alles andere zählt nicht.


----------



## TheGui (26. Februar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auf RTL2 oder per gekaufter DVD. Alles andere zählt nicht.


Bullshit

@ Kargaro, GZ und danke für die Seite.

hab mir mal bissle durchgeschuat was es da gibt und muss zugeben die Figuren und vor allem als Kampfmodelle sehen extrem gut aus, beeindruckend wie gut man die Kampftechnicken in Plastik gießen kann O_o

so teuer sind die auch nicht, 11-15&#8364; .. dafür aber nur Fingergroß ^^

PS: Wie grandios! 4te Staffel Dexter is so unendlich episch!... und wieso schreibe ich das in den Anime thread?

na weil die Autoren dicke fette Deathnote Fans sein müssen


----------



## Elda (26. Februar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auf RTL2 oder per gekaufter DVD. Alles andere zählt nicht.



Wie auf RTL2? Diese Antwort kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen (Kanns sein das du ein paar Jahre in der Zeit verrutscht bist? ) .
Ja auf DvD wärs cool aber da gibts bestimmt 6-8 Boxen zu je ~44,- € oder so.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2011)

Momentan läuft Dragonball wieder auf RTL2 und ja die DVDs sind nicht ganz billig. 

Was ich aber eigentlich damit sagen möchte ist, dass es nicht gestattet ist, bei Buffed Seiten mit in Dtl. lizenzierten Anime/Manga zu veröffentlichen. Insofern relativiert sich Guis Bullshit bereits wieder.


----------



## TheGui (26. Februar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ich aber eigentlich damit sagen möchte ist, dass es nicht gestattet ist, bei Buffed Seiten mit in Dtl. lizenzierten Anime/Manga zu veröffentlichen. Insofern relativiert sich Guis Bullshit bereits wieder.


Ich bezog micht nicht darauf das es verboten ist die besagten Seiten auf buffed zu verbreiten.

ich empfand blos die Aussage "Alles andere zählt nicht" als ziemlichen Scheißdreck.


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2011)

Wuhu, meine Mangasammlung hat die siebenhunderter (700) Marke geknackt.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich bezog micht nicht darauf das es verboten ist die besagten Seiten auf buffed zu verbreiten.
> 
> ich empfand blos die Aussage "Alles andere zählt nicht" als ziemlichen Scheißdreck.


Wie's beliebt.   



Qonix schrieb:


> Wuhu, meine Mangasammlung hat die siebenhunderter (700) Marke geknackt.


Hmm, ich hab meine noch garnicht gezählt. Aber grob überschlagen bin ich auch schon bei gut 500 Stück. Da steht mal irgendwann eine Inventur an.


----------



## Elda (26. Februar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Momentan läuft Dragonball wieder auf RTL2 und ja die DVDs sind nicht ganz billig.


Aber nicht Dragonball *Z* oder? Ich weiß nur das Dragonball läuft :/


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2011)

Ich stelle mal die gewagte These auf, dass nach DB die Fortsetzung DBZ folgt. 

Also in knapp 3-4 Wochen könnten dann endlich die Abenteuer des erwachsenen Son-Goku ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Februar 2011)

ist db kai denn schon lizensiert? das dürfte er dann ja auf entsprechenden seiten gucken


----------



## Noxiel (27. Februar 2011)

Von mir aus kann [...] <- (betroffene Person einfügen) sich jeden Anime bis zum Exitus anschauen, ist mir völlig wuppe. Posaunt  [...] <- (betroffene Person einfügen) auf Buffed aber herum, auf welchen Seiten er/sie das tut, und enthält diese Seite in Dtl. lizenziertes Material, dann gibts Haue.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2011)

Bleach:



Spoiler



Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der findet, dass es etwas verwerflich ist wenn der Stolz von Ichigo die Form eines (umgedrehten) Hakenkreuzes annimmt?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bleach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In Japan hat das Swastika nix mit Hitler zu tun, sondern mit Buddhismus und ist dort, wenn ich mich nicht irre, ein Zeichen des Glücks und der Gesundheit.


----------



## TheGui (7. März 2011)

lasst es euch von Neji erklären.

Böses 3d Reich, die Swastika ist auf ewig gebrandmarkt : /




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. März 2011)

BAH sorry doppelpost >_>

als entschuldigung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2011)

Und wie sich immer alle blamieren, wenn sie die Fressen über angebliche Nazi symbole aufreissen^^


----------



## TheGui (7. März 2011)

grad bokurano am schauen. ui, psycho dramen ftw.... mit mechas!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> grad bokurano am schauen. ui, psycho dramen ftw.... mit mechas!



Wow... ist wohl prinzipiell alles, was ich in Mangas hasse xD


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2011)

Inu Yasha ist dohf -.- Auch wenns ein klassiker ist. 
Schaue es grade xD Aber auch nur weil ichs versprochen hab^^


----------



## TheGui (10. März 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3lavVkiFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2011)

Klassiker *g*
Aber ein bischen zu brutal für dieses Forum, kann das sein? O.o


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. März 2011)

krank..Oo...aber wen überrascht das schon..animes halt xD


----------



## Kangrim (10. März 2011)

@TheGui

Den Anime fand ich sogar recht gut. Ist zwar nicht immer so lustig und man muss ihn nicht unbedingt gesehen haben, aber wer lust auf was skurriles hat kann sich das schonmal anschauen^^

Ansonsten bin ich grade total von Mahou Shojo Madoka begeistert.


----------



## TheGui (11. März 2011)

hm habs mir schon gedacht das es ne szene aus diesem Anime ist @ Kangrim

naja, hab gestern mit dem Bleach Manga angefangen und find den bis jetz eigentlich recht gut.

Nur das ich mir Blech ganz anders vorgestellt hab.

und wtf in Bleach spielt der Pedobär mit! ..... .... OK es is eher nen Pervolion

PS: 100 Chapter davon 93 heute xD


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

lieber nicht zu schnell lesen, bleach sackt gewaltig ab beim arc rund um den kampf um karakura town


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lieber nicht zu schnell lesen, bleach sackt gewaltig ab beim arc rund um den kampf um karakura town



Erinner mich nicht daran -.-
Aber es wird wieder besser


----------



## TheGui (12. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lieber nicht zu schnell lesen, bleach sackt gewaltig ab beim arc rund um den kampf um karakura town





Falathrim schrieb:


> Erinner mich nicht daran -.-
> Aber es wird wieder besser



Und genau das ist es was one Piece meiner meinung nach zum bessten Manag macht, ich kann mich nciht an 1 Durchhänger errinern! Und selbst die "chilligen" parts waren entweder lustig oder Lore technisch sehr interessant.

und ab wan kommt Karakura town?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

nach hueco mondo, mehr möcht ich erstmal nicht sagen. kann ja seind as du nicht gespoilert werden willst


----------



## TheGui (12. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nach hueco mondo, mehr möcht ich erstmal nicht sagen. kann ja seind as du nicht gespoilert werden willst



Pff.. spoiler sind für mich ein Anreiz weiterzulesen!

hab das Rumgeheule wegen Spoilern eh nie so richtig verstanden.

Ohne Spoiler in dem Thread hier und diversen Youtubevideos hätte ich z,B. nie mit Bleach angefangen!


----------



## Dropz (15. März 2011)

hat jemand schon fma season2 gesehen?


----------



## TheGui (17. März 2011)

the fuck is zorro ein Monster geworden.


Spoiler



unterwasser Hodi mit dem ersten schwung erwischt


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> the fuck is zorro ein Monster geworden.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich glaube nicht das die beiden sich so leicht besiegen lassen weder Hodi noch Vander deckensama, wird sicherlich noch nen großen kampf geben


Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum auf RTL II immer Naruto folgen laufen die ich so noch in keinem Manga gesehen hab und ich hab alle Manags bis Band 48 gelesen


----------



## TheGui (17. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum auf RTL II immer Naruto folgen laufen die ich so noch in keinem Manga gesehen hab und ich hab alle Manags bis Band 48 gelesen



is warschienlich ein filler... Naruto auf RTL2 is aber eh fail


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> is warschienlich ein filler... Naruto auf RTL2 is aber eh fail



Jo fand die Folge grad auch total langweilig.
Irritiert mich aber trotzdem immer wieder da das Episoden auftauchen die mir total fremd sind und nur ganz entfernt was mit der Haupthandlung zu tun haben. Würde mich mal intressieren auf welchen Mangas oder worauf sie überhaupt bassieren.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jo fand die Folge grad auch total langweilig.
> Irritiert mich aber trotzdem immer wieder da das Episoden auftauchen die mir total fremd sind und nur ganz entfernt was mit der Haupthandlung zu tun haben. Würde mich mal intressieren auf welchen Mangas oder worauf sie überhaupt bassieren.



Die basieren auf keinem Manga und sind meist deswegen entstanden, weil die Animeserie die aktuellen Ereignisse im Manga eingeholt hat und es kann natürlich keine Serie geben, wo der Manga noch nicht steht. Also hat man sich diese Füllepisoden ausgedacht, die meist von der Hautgeschichte losgelöst sind und so genügend Puffer schaffen, damit der Manga wieder ein paar Kapitel fortschreiten kann, ehe der Anime erneut aufholt.


----------



## Death the Kid (17. März 2011)

Schaut hier eigentlich noch jemand Higurashi no naku koro ni oder Umineko no naku koro ni?


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn heute passiert?


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2011)

Die ganze Anime spielt deutlich vor den derzeitigen Ereignisen der aktuellen Deutschen Mangas. Tsunade bauftragt Naruto, Ino und zwei weitere Ninja damit ein Seemonster zu besiegen welches Schiffe zerstört, welche versuchen zwischen dem Land des Wasser und der Insel des Meeres hin und herzufahren. Auf der Insel bemerkt eine Ninja der Gruppe, dass sie auf einen Ort trifft, an dem sie als Kind mit Orochimaru war und spürt auf einmal den Fluch den sie von Orchimaru hat. 
Bei dem Versuch den selben Weg zu nehmen, wie die überfallen SChiffe merken sie, dass das Monster eine Illusion von 2 Ninja war worauf es zu einem Kampf kommt. Ab dann wurde mir das ganze zu fad weil Naruto einfach noch sehr schwach ist und im vergleich zum gelungenen fight im derzeitigen Manga gerade zu lächerlich ist.
Ich fand den Anime Allgemein eher langweilig und and einige Stellen wurde übertrieben versucht durch effekte das ganze spannender zu machen. Ich bleib einfach weiterhin bei den Mangas ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. März 2011)

wer geht LBM (leipziger buch messe)


----------



## tonygt (18. März 2011)

Leider zu weit weg -.-


----------



## Kargaro (18. März 2011)

OP:


Spoiler



Tja, wer sich mit Zorro anlegt, kann sich gleich vorher einen Sarg bestellen  Den beiden ach so bösen und starken Fischheinis haben Ruffy und Zorro ordentlich die Luft rausgelassen


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

Kargaro schrieb:


> OP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




OP Antwort:



Spoiler



da ist doch noch nicht aller tage abend, hodi ohne seine Steroide und VDD sah nicht nach nem KO aus zumal er ruffys Haoushoku locker überstanden hat. Da kommt definitiv noch was schon allein weil sonst die Vorherrsage nicht mal ansatzweise erfüllung fand


*
*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. März 2011)

Nabend.
Im vorraus ich bin auf die sachen die ich gleich frage nicht verrückt, 
finde sie nur als nettes zeug ^^

Ich suche eine seite wo man kissen machen kann also mit Anime Motiven, 
möchte bestimmte Anime Motive haben weil ich welche kenne die gerne eins hätten.


----------



## TheGui (20. März 2011)

http://www.shirtinator.de/Gestalten/Creator/


----------



## Breakerone (20. März 2011)

Schönen guten Abend,
ich habe in den letzten Tagen irgendwie den Draht zu interessanten Animes gefunden, und war sofort begeistert^^

Und jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen Serien, und da wollte ich mal Fragen ob ihr eine Serie kennt die es sich lohnt anzusehen.

Was ich bis jetzt geschaut habe erstmal vorweg.

Diese beiden Titel "Umineko no naku koro ni" und "Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood)", 

haben mir beide gut gefallen, und hoffe das vom ersten bald noch was neues kommt^^
da ich wissen will wie es noch weitergeht^^ aber das dauert wohl noch, deshalb viel Zeit für mehr.

Suche halt etwas was ein wenig magisch ist, aber auch ernste Themen beleuchtet und halt nicht für Kinder gedacht sein sollte, 
aber dass sollte sich von selbst verstehen.

Freu mich auf Anregungen und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend weiterhin.


----------



## Petersburg (20. März 2011)

Es gab doch noch einen anderen Full Metal Alchemist Anime soweit ich mich entsinne.


----------



## Dracun (20. März 2011)

Ich weiß ja net ob dir dieser thread schon aufgefallen ist?
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/44143-der-ultimative-manga-anime-fan-thread/
aber lies ihn dir mal durch


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2011)

Ha ich bring die Top-Antwort

Deathnote
Schaus dir an, wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Falathrim (20. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ha ich bring die Top-Antwort
> 
> Deathnote
> Schaus dir an, wirst begeistert sein



Top2, die Nummer eins ist und bleibt Elfenlied *g*


----------



## Breakerone (20. März 2011)

Ja den großen Animethread hab ich gesehen^^ 

aber der ist schon so RIESIG, und dachte so würde ein klein wneig schneller gehen mit den antworten^^ 

und es wäre ein bisschen überschaubarer^^ 

aber werd mir nachher auch mal Zettel und Stift nehmen und in dem großen Thread ein wenig schnöckern.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ha ich bring die Top-Antwort
> 
> Deathnote
> Schaus dir an, wirst begeistert sein



Mist, da war jemand schneller! Death Note war wirklich sehr, sehr gut.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Top2, die Nummer eins ist und bleibt Elfenlied *g*



Also ich persönlich kann mit Elfenlied gar nix anfangen. Hab auch von vielen gehört, er soll echt gut sein, aber ich hab mir die ersten 2 oder 3 Folgen angesehen und fand es ein bisschen zu splatterlastig oO


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2011)

Breakerone schrieb:


> Diese beiden Titel "Umineko no naku koro ni" und "Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood)",



Wenn dir "Umineko no naku koro ni" gefallen hat, gefällt dir sicher auch "Higurashi no Naku Koro ni". Umineko ist ja der Nachfolger davon.


Sonst wie schon gesagt wurde Death Note und Elfenlied. Empfehlen würde ich auch noch "Soul Eater".


----------



## Falathrim (20. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich kann mit Elfenlied gar nix anfangen. Hab auch von vielen gehört, er soll echt gut sein, aber ich hab mir die ersten 2 oder 3 Folgen angesehen und fand es ein bisschen zu splatterlastig oO



Bei Elfenlied muss man auch über die ersten Folgen rüberkommen, die wirklich fast nur herumspritzendes Blut und herumfliegende Köpfe und Gliedmaßen sind. Danach entrollt sich aber eine Story mit Handlung und Charakteren, die ihresgleichen sucht. Der Manga ist dann nochmal etwas besser


----------



## Blacknature (20. März 2011)

Ich finde gute Animefilme stehen den Serien im nichts nach 

- Appleseed 
- Ghost in the Shell 1 u 2
- Final Fantasy Advent Children

Sind welche die mir spontan eingefallen sind.
Damit kann man paar Abende angenehm verbringen ^^


MfG


----------



## Noxiel (20. März 2011)

Breakerone schrieb:


> Ja den großen Animethread hab ich gesehen^^


Und deshalb sollte man ihn auch benutzen.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bei Elfenlied muss man auch über die ersten Folgen rüberkommen, die wirklich fast nur herumspritzendes Blut und herumfliegende Köpfe und Gliedmaßen sind. Danach entrollt sich aber eine Story mit Handlung und Charakteren, die ihresgleichen sucht. Der Manga ist dann nochmal etwas besser



Hm. Dann schau ich vielleicht demnächst nochmal, ob ich nochmal anfange und versuche, länger durchzuhalten ^^


----------



## cell81469 (20. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hm. Dann schau ich vielleicht demnächst nochmal, ob ich nochmal anfange und versuche, länger durchzuhalten ^^



Und in der letzten Folge müsste nomma ne risen klopperei sein^^ is ne weile her das ichs gesehen hatte aber die story is echt nicht übel


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

probiers mal mit Vision of Escaflowne, am besten aber original mit subs. konnts nicht mit ansehen wie im deutschen der villian nee frauensynchro hatte obwohl es ein mann war.
ansonsten fällt mir noch das erste .hack (mit dem punkt davor) ein. das mag zwar ziemlich kitschig wirken. trifft aber deine kriterian von magisch und erwachsen. außerdem dürfte es für mmoler aufgrund des settings auch gefallen.

ein paar persönliche empfehlungen die nun nix mit magie zu tun haben:
Cowboy Bebop 
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan(ok das ist magisch, aber wohl nicht wie du es meinst^^)
dann natürlich die all time favorits wie One piece etc 
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Meriane (20. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hm. Dann schau ich vielleicht demnächst nochmal, ob ich nochmal anfange und versuche, länger durchzuhalten ^^



Ich hab auch erst nur die erste Folge geschaut. Irgendwann, weil alle behauptet haben, dass der Anime so großartig ist, habe ich dann weiter geschaut und heute ist Elfenlied wohl mein Lieblingsanime


----------



## Breakerone (21. März 2011)

Klingt alles schon sehr interessant^^ wer noch was hat einfach noch posten^^ glaube ich werd mir Deathnote zuerst ansehen, hab ein 
bisschen drüber gelesen und würde das gern mal sehen^^

bin schon gespannt, leider ist dazu erst am mittwoch zeit, also bis dahin warten und noch mehr an ideen sammeln^^


----------



## Death the Kid (21. März 2011)

_Yo,ich hätte da noch Ga Rei Zero für dich,wobei das Anime nicht ganz so der Burner ist.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F-LhtvJRdjs

Dann hätte ich noch Higurashi no naku koro ni,welches vom gleichen Studio wie Umineko_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4zwcaZamK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elda (21. März 2011)

Hab grad angefangen Higurashi nakuro bla bla bla zu gucken und es gefällt mir ganz gut bist jetzt 


Spoiler



Ich versteh das nicht, werden die Geschichten in mehreren versionen erzählt oder was? Weil Kei-chan in Folge 5 schon wieder lebt obwohl er erst in Folge 4 die beien Mädels kaputtgeschlagen hatt und dann selbst gestorben ist.


----------



## Kargaro (22. März 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Hab grad angefangen Higurashi nakuro bla bla bla zu gucken und es gefällt mir ganz gut bist jetzt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Die Antwort darauf wäre ein Spoiler für dich. Guck einfach weiter, es wird in der 2. Staffel (das was am Ende des Namens Kai hat) alles aufgeklärt


----------



## Elda (22. März 2011)

Okay danke Kargaro!


----------



## Death the Kid (23. März 2011)

_Das Anime hat nur einen leichten Episodenaufbau also das heißt,dass gewisse
Episoden eine Handlung ergeben,aber nicht wie zum Beispiel bei Naruto alle zu
einer Handlung führen.

Und wie gesagt es wird sich mit der Zeit alles von selbst klären.
_


----------



## WackoJacko (23. März 2011)

Ich finde Dragonball + Z einfach genial. 

Naruto und Detektiv Conan finde ich auch Spitzenklasse auch wenn das Schema bei Conan meistens dasselbe ist


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2011)

wie viele Folgen hat Deathnote ?


----------



## Death the Kid (24. März 2011)

_Death Note hat 37 Folgen._


----------



## Falathrim (24. März 2011)

Death schrieb:


> _Death Note hat 37 Folgen._



27. Die letzten 10 kannst in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2011)

ich hab mir heute 18 am stück reingezogen und es geht nicht weiter :<


----------



## Breakerone (25. März 2011)

Also bin jetzt mit den Fragekapiteln von Higurashi no naku koro ni durch und fand es schon etwas verwirrend^^ aber 
da sind ja noch die anderen Kapitel die Antworten bringen sollen^^ bin mal gespannt


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand per pn eine Seite schicken auf der ich death note gucken kann?


----------



## Elda (25. März 2011)

Ne frage habt ihr Hirugashi no kuro ni mit ger sub geguckt? Wenn ja wo? (PN bitte)


----------



## Elda (27. März 2011)

Dieses Dorf aus Higurashi no Nakuo koro ni gibt es wirklich. oO
Es heißt in echt Shirakawago. Es gibt auch Videos dazu auf YT.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KXpV-nNZqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hätt ich nicht gedacht. :0

bin btw grad bei Higurashi no Kuro ni Kai folge 14 jetzt versteh ich endlich alles!


----------



## Qonix (29. März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar spezielle AMV:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQP7Q2s9LY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lN8xvX7ZHnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiKtKtRDOoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yw3bzk_TDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (29. März 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich warte immer noch auf Hellsing Ultimate 8, jetzt schon seit über 1 Jahr


----------



## Breakerone (29. März 2011)

Eben mit Higurashi no naku koro ni kai fertig geworden, war zwar etwas seltsam zwischendurch, aber am ende hab ich es verstanden.^^

Und nun muss neues Material her^^ vielleicht versuche ich heute noch ein bisschen von deathnote^^


----------



## Death the Kid (29. März 2011)

_Du kannst ja immer noch Higurashi no naku koro ni Rei schauen,welches zwar mehr Fanservice ist,aber
immer noch besser ist als Langeweile.Die Folgen sind so spaß mäßig aufgebaut vorallem die Letzte._


----------



## Qonix (30. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und ich warte immer noch auf Hellsing Ultimate 8, jetzt schon seit über 1 Jahr




Ich warte immer noch auf 5 und aufwärts.


----------



## Elda (2. April 2011)

Death Note is so Awesome! (&#12389;&#65377;&#9685;&#8255;&#8255;&#9685;&#65377&#12389;


----------



## Breakerone (2. April 2011)

Also Death Note war echt interessant^^ vor allem L hat mir sehr gefallen die Rolle^^ 
Aber war so wie ich es gelesen hatte ab Folge 27 wird es ein wenig zu abweichend, aber trotzdem noch interessant^^

Ein einfaches Szenario aber dennoch sehr fein umgesetzt, und man merke "the Death Note never fails"^^


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2011)

Hab grad Elfenlied zuende gesehn. Echt genial!
Anfangs war es immer nur ein reines Gemetztel. Aber am Ende wars echt wunderschön :>

Super Anime


----------



## tonygt (3. April 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar spezielle AMV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Film oder ne Serien? und wie heisst die ?
Find den Still total genial.

Bin mir net ganz sicher ob das net schon mal gefragt wurde aber wo schaut ihr euch Animes wie Death Note oder Elfenlied an ? Kauft ihr die oder gibts da legale oder halb legale Streaming Seiten.


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ist das ein Film oder ne Serien? und wie heisst die ?
> Find den Still total genial.
> 
> Bin mir net ganz sicher ob das net schon mal gefragt wurde aber wo schaut ihr euch Animes wie Death Note oder Elfenlied an ? Kauft ihr die oder gibts da legale oder halb legale Streaming Seiten.




5 Centimeers per Second von Meisterregisseur Makato Shinkai. Gibt es in einer Box mit einem seiner anderen Werke: The Voices of a distant Star. Beide Filme sind einfach genial.

Legale Streaming Seiten gibt es nicht. Auch wenn sie in anderen Sprachen sind und/oder mit Fandub/sub egal welche Sprache es ist überall irgendwo linzenziert. 

Leider gibt es in diesem Fred nur sehr wenige wahre Anime und Manga Fans und es wird alles über illegale Streamings oder Downloads geschaut.

Ausserdem darfst du hier nicht nach solchen Streamings fragen weil es dafür Ban's gibt. Weil wie gesagt das ganze illegal ist.


----------



## Falathrim (4. April 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Leider gibt es in diesem Fred nur sehr wenige wahre Anime und Manga Fans und es wird alles über illegale Streamings oder Downloads geschaut.
> 
> Ausserdem darfst du hier nicht nach solchen Streamings fragen weil es dafür Ban's gibt. Weil wie gesagt das ganze illegal ist.



Nur weil ich nicht die finanziellen Mittel habe, um jeden Monat haufenweise Mangas oder "günstige" Anime-DVDs hab heißt das nicht, dass ich Mangas kein Fan davon bin, just saying O.o
Ich finde, zu sagen, dass Menschen keine "wahren" Fans sind, weil sie Scanlations lesen und Dubs gucken ist schon ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2011)

Was weniger lächerlich ist, ist jedoch die Tatsache das jeder Stream und jede eingescannte Seite weniger Einnahme für den Künstler hinter dem Manga bedeutet.


----------



## Desdinova (4. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was weniger lächerlich ist, ist jedoch die Tatsache das jeder Stream und jede eingescannte Seite weniger Einnahme für den Künstler hinter dem Manga bedeutet.



Das stimmt auch nur, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich jeder das Original zugelegt hätte, wenn der Stream oder die Kopie nicht verfügbar gewesen wäre. Da in Falathrims Fall aber einfach das Geld fehlt, ensteht allein durch ihn kein finanzieller Schaden. Er hätte es nur einfach nicht gesehen.


----------



## Falathrim (4. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was weniger lächerlich ist, ist jedoch die Tatsache das jeder Stream und jede eingescannte Seite weniger Einnahme für den Künstler hinter dem Manga bedeutet.



Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nie Mangas kaufe, das fände ich absolut beschissen. Aber wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel mehr oder weniger auf einmal 60 One Piece - Mangas kaufen würde, wäre ich gute 350 Euro los...dazu kämen dann all die anderen Mangas die ich so lese oder gelesen habe, was die ganze Sammlung auf viele Hundert Mangas + viele Tausend Euro aufstocken würde. Ganz zu schweigen von der nicht soo geringen Anzahl an Mangas, die in Deutschland oder allgemein im Westen mangels Popularität nicht erschienen sind bzw. nicht erscheinen werden.
Übrigens nutzen viele Publisher sogar Online-Reader um nachzuschauen, ob sich die Übersetzung & Vermarktung von bestimmten Mangas lohnen würde ._.


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was weniger lächerlich ist, ist jedoch die Tatsache das jeder Stream und jede eingescannte Seite weniger Einnahme für den Künstler hinter dem Manga bedeutet.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcYppAs6ZdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was weniger lächerlich ist, ist jedoch die Tatsache das jeder Stream und jede eingescannte Seite weniger Einnahme für den Künstler hinter dem Manga bedeutet.



come on, really that argument? really?!


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2011)

Glaubst du, nur weil du mich das in Englisch fragst würde das meine These ad absurdum führen? Bitte, Englisch kann ich auch.


tear_jerker schrieb:


> come on, really that argument? really?!


Damn right, son. 

Aber das diskutieren ist in diesem Fall ohnehin müßig. Es ist schließlich offensichtlich, dass in diesem Bereich bei einigen Usern kein Unrechtsbewußtsein vorherrscht. Also bleiben wir wie gehabt dabei, dass ihr darüber reden könnt soviel ihr wollt, ich aber jedem - der hier Links zu Streams/Scanlations verteilt, welche in Deutschland lizenziertes Material hosten - böse auf die Finger haue. 

So ist jedem Ego genüge getan, denke ich.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. April 2011)

ach das englisch habe ich nur genommen weil es auf deutsch kein ähnlich cool klingendes äquivalent gibt.
die ständige diskussion ist mir auch zu mühselig. lustigerweise stellt sich diese diskussion in den größten deutschen manga und anime foren gar nicht, da zählt allein die begeisterung für den manga, der einem hier abgesprochen wird.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach das englisch habe ich nur genommen weil es auf deutsch kein ähnlich cool klingendes äquivalent gibt.


Cool ist Definitionssache. Bei mir hat das eher Schulterzucken hervorgerufen.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> die ständige diskussion ist mir auch zu mühselig. lustigerweise stellt sich diese diskussion in den größten deutschen manga und anime foren gar nicht, da zählt allein die begeisterung für den manga, der einem hier abgesprochen wird.


Frag mal in einer P2P Tauschbörse, wie es dort mit dem Unrechtsbewußtsein bezüglich Software Torrents aussieht.


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Frag mal in einer P2P Tauschbörse, wie es dort mit dem Unrechtsbewußtsein bezüglich Software Torrents aussieht.



weil ja auch automatisch jedes Manga und Animeforum mit dem Forum einer Scanlation Seite gleichzusetzen ist O_o?

Ich gebe ja zu das dieses Thema ziemlich happig ist, aber gleich jedem der entweder nicht die Mittel hat sich jeden seiner 15 Lieblingsmangas zu kaufen oder einfach mal nicht 2 Jahre auf die deutsche Version warten will zu unterstellen er habe ein fehlerhafftes Unrechtsbewußtsein ist schon ziemlich hart!

Das die meisten mangas in der westlichen Welt erst durch Scanlations bekannt wurden will hier keiner erwähnen?


----------



## Falathrim (4. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das die meisten mangas in der westlichen Welt erst durch Scanlations bekannt wurden will hier keiner erwähnen?



Hab ich doch schon


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das die meisten mangas in der westlichen Welt erst durch Scanlations bekannt wurden will hier keiner erwähnen?


Gibts dafür auch empirische Beweise oder geht es hier um ein "Bauchgefühl"?


----------



## tonygt (4. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das die meisten mangas in der westlichen Welt erst durch Scanlations bekannt wurden will hier keiner erwähnen?



Ab wann ist den ein Manga bekannt ? Wenn man ihm in einem Buchladen kaufen kann ? Wenn er von viel mehr Deutschen Online illegal gelesen wird?


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gibts dafür auch empirische Beweise oder geht es hier um ein "Bauchgefühl"?


schön das man sich aussuchen kann was man quotet.

Und klar, Die Mangaindustrie hatt noch bis vor wenigen Jahren Scanlatios als Form des Marketings begrüßt! Erst als mit der Wirtschafftskriese die Verkaufszahlen eingebrochen sind und die Zahl der Scanlationuser rapide gestiegen ist haben die Verläge angefangen gegen diese Seiten vorzugehen.

Ich hätte z.B ohne Scanlations von Mangas wie Wolfen Crest und Empire of Falen Vampire nie etwas gehört! 
Vor allem da viele im westlichen Raum nicht verfügbar sind!

aber was solls, diese sture verbohrtheit ist unüberwindbar.

ICH werde in diesem Thread kein Wort mehr über dieses thema verlieren!


----------



## tonygt (4. April 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> 5 Centimeers per Second von Meisterregisseur Makato Shinkai. Gibt es in einer Box mit einem seiner anderen Werke: The Voices of a distant Star. Beide Filme sind einfach genial.
> 
> Legale Streaming Seiten gibt es nicht. Auch wenn sie in anderen Sprachen sind und/oder mit Fandub/sub egal welche Sprache es ist überall irgendwo linzenziert.
> 
> ...



Grad mal bissel auf Amazon gestöbert geh ich richtig in der Annahme das du diese Box meintest Mein Link
Worum gehts denn eigentlich so ungefähr in den beiden Filmen das Video errinert mich so nen bissel an die Story von P.S. ich liebe dich


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2011)

@TheGui
Wie's beliebt. Aber einen kurzen Link für deine Aussagen wirst du doch wohl haben, oder bist du mit den ganzen Verlagen per Du, dass die dir das alles unter der Hand mitteilen?
http://www.cafe-anime.de/board25-off-eck/board4-archive/board605-2010/12036-der-kampf-gegen-manga-scans/


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2011)

wie gesagt, ich werde mich in diesem Thread nicht weiter mit diesem leidigen Thema befassen.*

*Ich hab keine befriedigende Allternative zu Scanlations, und solange ihr mir keine Checks zuschickt damit ich es euch gleich tun kann, möchte ich von euch nicht als Verbrecher dargestellt werden!*
*
Dazu als "zweitklassiger" Fan beschimpft zu werden finde ich sowiso eine Frechheit!*
*


----------



## tonygt (4. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @TheGui
> Wie's beliebt. Aber einen kurzen Link für deine Aussagen wirst du doch wohl haben, oder bist du mit den ganzen Verlagen per Du, dass die dir das alles unter der Hand mitteilen?
> http://www.cafe-anim...en-manga-scans/



Wenn man hier aber auf Empirische Aussagen abziehlt, würde ich deinen Link durch aus in Frage stellen. Weil man bei dem Poste nicht wirklich sieht, woher die Person ihre Daten bezieht bzw. führen die unten aufgeführten Links, nicht umbedingt zu anderen Poste die nachprüfbare Quellen aufzeigen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich werde mich in diesem Thread nicht weiter mit diesem leidigen Thema befassen.*
> *


Um dennoch nochmal auf deine Links zurückzukommen. Sie bestätigen letztlich nur das, was ich bereits gesagt habe. Damals (unbestimmte Zeit, aber offensichtlich vor 2007) wurde die Scanlation Szene wohl stillschweigend von den Verlagen geduldet, eben unter dem Aspekt das zusätzliche Käuferschichten gewonnen werden konnten oder sollten. 
Durch die Einbrüche in den Verkaufszahlen sind die Verlage wohl vom Gegenteil überzeugt worden und auch das sich die Szene wohl grundlegend verändert hat. 

Vom: "Ich lese sie mir unlizenzierte Serien im Netz mal durch und kaufe sie mir dann in echt, sobald ein Verlag bei mir die Lizenz erwirbt" wurde ganz offensichtlich ein "Ich lese sie mir ausschließlich im Netz umsonst durch, völlig gleich ob ein Verlag bei mir die Lizenz besitzt und sehe garnicht ein dafür zu bezahlen". 


Für mich ist es kein Wunder, wenn die Verlage sich da plötzlich als die Gelackmeierten sehen und gegen die Scanlationsszene ins Feld ziehen. Und das namhafte japanische Verlage dabei sind, zeigt mir, dass es kein rein deutsches Problem ist. Also relativiert sich die Aussage, dass es ja nur um Serien geht, die in Deutschland noch nicht erschienen sind. Was sich geändert hat, waren nicht die Verlage sondern die Mentalität der Nutzer von den Scans.  



TheGui schrieb:


> Ich hab keine befriedigende Allternative zu Scanlations, und solange ihr mir keine Checks zuschickt, möchte ich von euch nicht als Verbrecher dargestellt werden!


Es kann ja wohl nicht meine Aufgabe sein, das Bild, dass ich von dir in diesem Zusammenhang gewinne, zu ändern. Wenn dir soviel daran liegt, nicht als Verbrecher - eine Bezeichnung die ich so nie gewählt habe - abgestempelt zu werden, solltest du vielleicht an deiner Einstellung zum Thema feilen, vorausgesetzt dir liegt überhaupt soviel daran.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn man hier aber auf Empirische Aussagen abziehlt, würde ich deinen Link durch aus in Frage stellen. Weil man bei dem Poste nicht wirklich sieht, woher die Person ihre Daten bezieht bzw. führen die unten aufgeführten Links, nicht umbedingt zu anderen Poste die nachprüfbare Quellen aufzeigen.


Die verlinkte Meldung hat eine Quelle angeben. Aber originär stammt die Meldung vermutlich von hier:


http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/digital/copyright/article/43437-japanese-u-s-manga-publishers-unite-to-fight-scanlations.html

Natürlich spuckt Google in erster Linie Anime Foren beim Thema aus, denn dort wird das Thema schließlich kontrovers diskutiert. Aber es ist ein Unterschied ob alle Foren, ein und denselben Text im gleichen Wortlaut zitieren und damit belegbar machen, oder ob in irgendeinem Forum, irgendein User mal irgendwann gesagt hat, dass die Verlage damals Scanlations gut fanden und sich seit dem nichts mehr geändert hätte. 

Wie gesagt, die Aussage stimmt in soweit, dass die Verlage anfangs dachten, dass mit den Scanlations auch die Verkaufzahlen der Printmedien steigen würden. Eine Einschätzung die sich damals wohl auch bewahrheitet hat, seit dem aber diese neue Generation der Nutzer aufgewachsen ist, die nur noch kostenlos konsumieren und nicht mehr bezahlen ist diese Symbiose wohl einseitig von der Scanlation Szene aufgekündigt worden.


----------



## TheGui (5. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> - eine Bezeichnung die ich so nie gewählt habe -



das war aber die gefühlte Zentralaussage dessen was ihr 2 immer weider so eloquent von euch gegeben habt.

Was und wiviel mir an diesem Thema liegt kann keiner von euch beurteilen.


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grad mal bissel auf Amazon gestöbert geh ich richtig in der Annahme das du diese Box meintest Mein Link
> Worum gehts denn eigentlich so ungefähr in den beiden Filmen das Video errinert mich so nen bissel an die Story von P.S. ich liebe dich




Genua diese Box.

Also in 5 Centimetes per Second geht es um einen Jungen und ein Mädchen die sich im Leben immer wieder begegenen aber durch gewisse Umstände doch nie ein Paar werden.

Bei Voice of a distand Star geht es auch um eine Beziehung. Jedoch wird das Mädchen als Mechapilot auserkoren und muss ins All. Sie könne sich zwar noch SMS (jaja unlogisch) schreiben aber die SMS braucht hald am Schluss schon Jahre bis sie beim anderen ankommt.


Beide Filme sind wirklich super und wurden von Makotot Shinkai in Eigenproduktion erstellt.


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> weil ja auch automatisch jedes Manga und Animeforum mit dem Forum einer Scanlation Seite gleichzusetzen ist O_o?
> 
> Ich gebe ja zu das dieses Thema ziemlich happig ist, aber gleich jedem der entweder nicht die Mittel hat sich jeden seiner 15 Lieblingsmangas zu kaufen oder einfach mal nicht 2 Jahre auf die deutsche Version warten will zu unterstellen er habe ein fehlerhafftes Unrechtsbewußtsein ist schon ziemlich hart!
> 
> Das die meisten mangas in der westlichen Welt erst durch Scanlations bekannt wurden will hier keiner erwähnen?



Geh mal in ein Lebensmittelgeschäft nimm einfach mit was du gerade brauchst und an der Kasse sagst du hättest gerade kein Geld bezahlst aber ein anderes Mal. Was denkst du wie weit du kommst?

Was man sich nicht leisten kann gibt es einfach nicht und wird auch nicht gestohlen, denn dafür wird man bestraft und das sollten die Eltern einem eigentlich beigebracht haben. 

Also ich geb Noxiel mit dem fehlerhafftes Unrechtsbewußtsein recht. Im Internet verlieren es nämlich sehr viele.


----------



## tonygt (5. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die verlinkte Meldung hat eine Quelle angeben. Aber originär stammt die Meldung vermutlich von hier:
> 
> 
> http://www.publisher...canlations.html
> ...



Wenn es dazu solche Quellen gibt, die das ganze nachvollziehbar macht kein Thema, nur ging das aus dem von dir geposteten Link, wie oben schon erwähnt nicht hervor. 
Desweiteren stimme ich dem von dir oben erwähnten zu, man sollte egal ob es jetzt Mangas, Filme, Spiele oder sonstiges schon bereit sein Leute für ihre Arbeit zu entlohnen. Subjektiv betrachtet nimmt die illegale kostenlose Nutzung, in letzter Zeit deutlich zu. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich in einer Wg wohne in der irgendwie niemand Geld für Filme oder Spiele ausgibt, sondern sich alles saugt und ich auch einige Freunde kennen gelernt habe, die mir schon einiges Kostenlos angeboten haben. Auch ich selbst muss zugeben, dass ich nicht für alles alles Geld bezahle, sondern gerne mal Rechtliche grauzonen ausnutze aber trotzdem Kaufe ich mir einen großteil der Sachen, die andere sich einfach Kostenlos runterladen.

So mal wieder Back to Topic, gibt es denn die Möglichkeit, sich Reviews von bestimmten Anime Folgen anzusehen, da ich was Animes angeht doch sehr wählerisch bin und irgendwie net so Lust drauf hab 30 Euro für ne Serie oder nen Film auszugeben, der mir gar nicht gefällt.


----------



## TheGui (5. April 2011)

wie gesagt, genausogut könnten wir uns hier über Islam vs. Westen oder Atomstrom vs. Windkrafft unterhallten.
ich klink mich aus, viel spaß euch noch beim "im Recht sein" fühlen.

Wobei einen Gedanken möchte ich noch loswerden. 
Ich glaube ein Mangaka wie z.B. Eichiro Oda zeichnet seine Werke nicht um zu überleben, sondern damit eben diese Werke lebendig werden können.
Ihnen ist es sicher weichtiger ihre Geschichten werden von Mio. von Menschen gelesen, als nur von 10.000 die sich nen Taschenbuch im Kiosk kaufen!

gute nacht!


----------



## tonygt (5. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie gesagt, genausogut könnten wir uns hier über Islam vs. Westen oder Atomstrom vs. Windkrafft unterhallten.
> ich klink mich aus, viel spaß euch noch beim "im Recht sein" fühlen.
> 
> Wobei einen Gedanken möchte ich noch loswerden.
> ...



Mag sein das dies bei einzelnen Autoren so ist aber irgendwo von muss man ja schließlich auch leben, weil wenn jemand kein Geld mehr mit Mangas zeichnen verdient, muss er sich einen anderen Job suchen und damit gibt es den Manga nicht mehr.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mag sein das dies bei einzelnen Autoren so ist aber irgendwo von muss man ja schließlich auch leben, weil wenn jemand kein Geld mehr mit Mangas zeichnen verdient, muss er sich einen anderen Job suchen und damit gibt es den Manga nicht mehr.



scanlations schließen das ja im allgemeinen nicht aus, auch wenn das von Noxiel und Quonix hier gern so dargestellt wird. mit einer der bekanntesten Seiten für schnelle und gute Scans von OP, Naruto, Bleach, Toriko, Hitman etc  behält nur immer 5 chaps von jedem oben damit man sie sich angucklen kann und mit jedem neuen chap fliegte das älteste der 5 vom server. einfach damit man sich die Mangas kauft wenn sie im eigenen Land lizensiert sind. Das ist eine sehr gute möglichkeit die leute zum späteren Kauf anzufixen und somit besteht die angeblich aufgekündigte symbiose immernoch


----------



## Noxiel (5. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie gesagt, genausogut könnten wir uns hier über Islam vs. Westen oder Atomstrom vs. Windkrafft unterhallten.
> ich klink mich aus, viel spaß euch noch beim "im Recht sein" fühlen.


Und was hätte das mit dem Thema hier zu tun? Willst du darauf anspielen, dass es verschiedene Meinungen zu jedem Thema gibt und jede für sich akzeptiert werden muß?
Klingt gut, aber eine Meinung sollte aus mehr bestehen als dem Hinweis: "Ich habe zu wenig Geld um mir Manga zu kaufen und gleichzeitig meinen anderen Interessen nachzugehen, also lese ich sie eben unerlaubt anstatt mich an anderer Stelle einzuschränken."

Das ist eben zu kurz gegriffen und dann mußt du auch damit leben, dass Menschen wie ich eben in dieser Hinsicht ein eher negatives Bild von Dir gewinnen.




TheGui schrieb:


> Wobei einen Gedanken möchte ich noch loswerden.
> Ich glaube ein Mangaka wie z.B. Eichiro Oda zeichnet seine Werke nicht um zu überleben, sondern damit eben diese Werke lebendig werden können.


Odas Verlag Shueisha gehört ebenfalls zu denen, die sich gegen die Scanlation Community wehren. Und woher weißt du, dass Oda persönlich nichts dagegen hat, dass seine Werke millionenfach "schwarz" gelesen werden? Er wird sicher keine Geld Probleme haben, da gehe ich mit, aber es ist doch ziemlich dreist, deswegen auch zu behaupten es ist nicht schlimm, wenn der Eine oder Andere mal nicht für den Manga bezahlt.



TheGui schrieb:


> Ihnen ist es sicher weichtiger ihre Geschichten werden von Mio. von Menschen gelesen, als nur von 10.000 die sich nen Taschenbuch im Kiosk kaufen!
> gute nacht!


Wieder dein persönliches Bauchgefühl, ja? Ein krasses Beispiel, aber es unterstreicht ganz gut das Prinzip, wäre ja dann das Autohaus, dem man einen Audi A8 gestohlen hat und das sich dann trotzdem freut, weil der Wagen ja immerhin noch in Ordnung ist, auch wenn ihn ein Dieb irgendwo unbezahlt durch die Gegend fährt. Besser wenn Millionen Menschen Karren klauen und damit fahren, als das nur 10.000 einen kaufen. So freut sich doch der Ingenieur viel mehr, wenn er seinen Wagen häufiger durch die Landschaft brausen sieht.

---------------------------------



tear_jerker schrieb:


> scanlations schließen das ja im allgemeinen nicht aus, auch wenn das von Noxiel und Quonix hier gern so dargestellt wird. mit einer der bekanntesten Seiten für schnelle und gute Scans von OP, Naruto, Bleach, Toriko, Hitman etc  behält nur immer 5 chaps von jedem oben damit man sie sich angucklen kann und mit jedem neuen chap fliegte das älteste der 5 vom server. einfach damit man sich die Mangas kauft wenn sie im eigenen Land lizensiert sind. Das ist eine sehr gute möglichkeit die leute zum späteren Kauf anzufixen und somit besteht die angeblich aufgekündigte symbiose immernoch


Kurze Frage: Ist es möglich sich die Chapter auf dem Rechner zu speichern? Falls ja, mag zwar der Gedanke der Scanlation Gruppe einigermaßen in Ordnung sein, wenn sie jedoch keine wirksamen Maßnahmen dagegen ergreifen, dass die alten Chapter einfach gespeichert werden, ehe sie vom Server fliegen ist dieses Anfixen wieder für die Katz. 


Ein JPG auf der Platte vergilbt nicht und kennt kein Haltbarkeitsdatum.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist es möglich sich die Chapter auf dem Rechner zu speichern? Falls ja, mag zwar der Gedanke der Scanlation Gruppe einigermaßen in Ordnung sein, wenn sie jedoch keine wirksamen Maßnahmen dagegen ergreifen, dass die alten Chapter einfach gespeichert werden, ehe sie vom Server fliegen ist dieses Anfixen wieder für die Katz.
> 
> 
> Ein JPG auf der Platte vergilbt nicht und kennt kein Haltbarkeitsdatum.



man kann die scans nicht als komplettpaket runterladen, aber ja per rechtsklick oder ganz stümperhaft über die drucktaste gehts natürlich. bloß wer es sich runterladen möchte der geht auf andere seiten.
gut aber du hast natürlich dennoch recht das es möglich ist.
ich für meinen teil lese dort immer bloß die aktuellsten chaps weil ich einfach zu neugierig bin und kauf mir die bänder wenn sie in dt draußen sind


----------



## Noxiel (5. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil lese dort immer bloß die aktuellsten chaps weil ich einfach zu neugierig bin und *kauf mir die bänder wenn sie in dt draußen sind*


----------



## TheGui (5. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> dem man einen Audi A8 gestohlen hat und das sich dann trotzdem freut, weil der Wagen ja immerhin noch in Ordnung ist



wer macht den jetz die unpassenden Vergleiche?

Mir ist es eh sowiso spätestens nachdem der Rechner aus ist egal was du oder sonst wer hier in dem Forum von mir hällt.

Darüber hinaus seid ihr 2 (Qonix, Noxiel) es mir eh nicht wert, das ich mich hier weiter drüber aufrege.

Ich werde mit euch zu diesem Thema einfach nichts mehr schreiben, gz ich geb auf!

Macht was draus, wenn ihr euch unbedingt besser fühlen wollt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gibts dafür auch empirische Beweise oder geht es hier um ein "Bauchgefühl"?



was meinst du denn wie die mangas bekannt wurden? durch das nichtvorhandensein im kiosk?


----------



## Meriane (5. April 2011)

@theGui du solltest schon einsehen, dass es eigentlich falsch ist, sich über Scans Zugriff zu Mangas zu verschaffen. Das ist immerhin das geistige Eigentum des Mangakas. Wenn man sich die Mangas nicht leisten kann, hat man halt Pech gehabt. Es gibt viele Dinge die man sich im Leben niemals leisten kann, aber trotzdem kann man diese dann nicht einfach "klauen" mit der Begründung "Ich könnte mir die eh nicht leisten"

Dass man dadurch kein richtiger Fan ist sehe ich aber auch nicht ein.


----------



## Noxiel (5. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wer macht den jetz die unpassenden Vergleiche?
> 
> Mir ist es eh sowiso spätestens nachdem der Rechner aus ist egal was du oder sonst wer hier in dem Forum von mir hällt.
> 
> ...


Die Ankündigung nichts mehr zu schreiben, kommt jetzt schon zu dritten Mal. Also ist dir meine Meinung offenbar doch wichtig genug, als dass du meinst sie entsprechend kommentieren zu müssen, um eben *nicht* in dem Licht dargestellt zu werden, wie es mir sich erschließt.

Und inwieweit ist der Vergleich denn bitte unpassend? Nur weil ein Auto soviel mehr kostet? Allein dadurch ändert sich nicht die Quintessenz der Aussage. 







Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was meinst du denn wie die mangas bekannt wurden? durch das nichtvorhandensein im kiosk?


Interessante Frage. Was war wohl zuerst da, der Manga oder die Scanlation? Ich für meine Person habe keine meiner mittlerweile über 15 Serien über Scanlations kennen gelernt, sondern auschließlich in der Buchhandlung meines Vertrauens und im Internet bzw. Printmedien wie der Animania und MangaSzene.

Ziemlich gewagt zu behaupten, die etablierten und in Deutschland lizenzierten Manga wären ausschließlich über Scanlations bekannt geworden. Eine Aussage, die du wohl schwerlich belegen kannst.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Interessante Frage. Was war wohl zuerst da, der Manga oder die Scanlation? Ich für meine Person habe keine meiner mittlerweile über 15 Serien über Scanlations kennen gelernt, sondern auschließlich in der Buchhandlung meines Vertrauens und im Internet bzw. Printmedien wie der Animania und MangaSzene.
> 
> Ziemlich gewagt zu behaupten, die etablierten und in Deutschland lizenzierten Manga wären ausschließlich über Scanlations bekannt geworden. Eine Aussage, die du wohl schwerlich belegen kannst.



Die Frage ist, wie ist dein Buchladen auf entsprechende Mangas aufmerksam geworden? schwerlich vorzustellen das da die chefetage ebenfalls deine besagten zeitschriften durchblättert, einfacher ist es da anzunehmen, das sie sich popularitätscharts angeguckt haben, die massgeblich auch von scan lesern mitgestaltet wurden


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ziemlich gewagt zu behaupten, die etablierten und in Deutschland lizenzierten Manga wären ausschließlich über Scanlations bekannt geworden. Eine Aussage, die du wohl schwerlich belegen kannst.



ja so wie sich die videospiele damals nicht durch raubkopien am schulhof verbreitet haben...nein, es gab schon immer so viele computerfreaks die interesse an dem genre gezeigt haben...die zielgruppe entstand einfach so, durch ehrliche käufer...

die schüler aufm schulhof in japan haben ihre mangahefte auch niemals jemanden geliehen, alle haben sich ihre heftchen brav gekauft

ich hab jetzt so viel gewagt solch eine these aufzustellen ohne jeglichem hintergrund oder vergleiche...

ich glaube echt, dass der großteil der verbreitung in solchen sachen unentgeldlich stattfinden damit die zielgruppe überhaupt so groß wird...(so wie der heroinverkäufer seine waren erstmal kostenlos unter die leute bringt)

ja die behauptung ist soooo gewagt...ich finde es ist ehr gewagt das gegenteil zu behaupten

es mag sein dass scanlations wieder die umsätze drücken von ..sagenwirmal 100 auf 70...aber ich glaube dass die unentgeldliche verbreitung die umsätze erst auf über "1" gebracht haben..mit anderen worten..jetzt wo die sache ein dorn im auge ist will sie natürlich niemand mehr haben..ganz egal ob sie vorher mal ein segen war...(hat ja seine arbeit geleistet, jetzt kommen die negativen folgen..die will man einfach weghaben)


----------



## Noxiel (5. April 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja so wie sich die videospiele damals nicht durch raubkopien am schulhof verbreitet haben...nein, es gab schon immer so viele computerfreaks die interesse an dem genre gezeigt haben...die zielgruppe entstand einfach so, durch ehrliche käufer...


Schlechtes Beispiel. Das es früher wesentlich einfacher war ein Spiel zu rippen und als Raubkopie auf dem Schulhof zu verteilen haben die Publisher und Entwickler ja mitbekommen und offenbar fanden sie das am Ende doch nicht so doll, so dass es jetzt immer neue Ideen gibt, eine unerlaubte Vervielfältigung der Spiele zu verhindern. Ich frage mich, warum das wohl geschieht, wenn die Vertreiber sich doch so darüber freuen sollten, dass ihre Spiele auf und durch den Schwarzmarkt soviel beliebter und bekannter werden?



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die schüler aufm schulhof in japan haben ihre mangahefte auch niemals jemanden geliehen, alle haben sich ihre heftchen brav gekauft


Schüler A leiht Schüler B seinen neuen tollen Manga. Schüler B liest den Manga und beginnt sich für die Story zu interessieren. Da Schüler A aber irgendwann sein Eigentum zurück möchte, bleibt Schüler B nichts anderes übrig als sich den Manga in Zukunft selbst zu kaufen. Oder glaubst du Schüler A hat ewig Lust Schüler B seine Manga auf unbestimmte Zeit auszuleihen?
Und wie sieht die Situation heute aus? 
User A kauft sich den neuen Band und scannt ihn komplett ein, übersetzt ihn und stellt in online. 
User B - Z surft die Seite an, liest sich den Band durch, speichert ihn und konsumiert ihn immer und immer wieder, ohne das User A irgendeine Einschränkung davon hätte bzw. ohne das die Verlage auch jemals nur einen Groschen für die verpassten Käufe der User B - Z sehen.


Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt so viel gewagt solch eine these aufzustellen ohne jeglichem hintergrund oder vergleiche...
> 
> ich glaube echt, dass der großteil der verbreitung in solchen sachen unentgeldlich stattfinden damit die zielgruppe überhaupt so groß wird...(so wie der heroinverkäufer seine waren erstmal kostenlos unter die leute bringt)


Im Gegensatz zum Verleger setzt der Heroin Dealer aber auf die wachsende Abhängigkeit zum Stoff und nicht auf den freien Wunsch des Lesers, sich den Manga zu kaufen.
Und über die Verbreitung der Mangas reden wir ja nicht, da mag die illegale (unentgeltlich klingt so, als ob die Verlage das so möchten) Verbreitung auch sicherlich die häufigste darstellen. Es geht viel mehr darum, dass bei den Usern auch genau dieses Bewußtsein ankommt. Nämlich für eine Sache nicht zu bezahlen, obwohl die finanziellen Mittel vorhanden sind, allein aus dem Grund, weil man sie unerlaubter Weise auch im Internet kriegt.



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja die behauptung ist soooo gewagt...ich finde es ist ehr gewagt das gegenteil zu behaupten
> 
> es mag sein dass scanlations wieder die umsätze drücken von ..sagenwirmal 100 auf 70...aber ich glaube dass die unentgeldliche verbreitung die umsätze erst auf über "1" gebracht haben..mit anderen worten..jetzt wo die sache ein dorn im auge ist will sie natürlich niemand mehr haben..ganz egal ob sie vorher mal ein segen war...(hat ja seine arbeit geleistet, jetzt kommen die negativen folgen..die will man einfach weghaben)


Wie gesagt, da du offenbar selbst Konsument der Scanlations bist, ist es nur verständlich, dass du dir den Nutzen dieser Seiten schön redest. Aber ich habe noch eine Gegenfrage. Glaubst du das Serien wie Naruto, One Piece oder Bleach mit ihrem jetzigen Bekanntheitsgrad noch die Verbreitung über Scanlation Seiten notwendig hätten? Oder ist es nicht viel mehr der Wunsch der User, diese - auf dem ganzen Erdball bekannten - Serien auch weiterhin kostenlos aber illegal zu konsumieren?


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie ist dein Buchladen auf entsprechende Mangas aufmerksam geworden? schwerlich vorzustellen das da die chefetage ebenfalls deine besagten zeitschriften durchblättert, einfacher ist es da anzunehmen, das sie sich popularitätscharts angeguckt haben, die massgeblich auch von scan lesern mitgestaltet wurden



Also diese Aussage ist ja sowas von falsch.

Du weist schon das es Anime und Manga bereits in Europa gab als noch nicht jeder Haushalt Interent hatte. Geschweige denn einen Breitbandanschluss. Kennst du noch das einwähl Geräusch der Uhrzeitmodems?

Tja, wie wird man wohl auf sowas aufmerksam. Wie für jede Branche gibt es auch im Buchsektor sogenannte Messen auf denen Produkte vorgestellt werden und oh Wunder es wurden wohl auch Mangas vorgestellt. Da hat sich dann ein Chef angeguckt, für gut befunden und ins Regal gestellt und tata es gab eine Fangemeinschaft, die rasch wuchs.

Man kann sich auch alles schönreden damit man sein gewissen beruhigt. (bestest Beispiel die Katholiken: scheisse Bauen - beichten - beten - alles wieder gut  )


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. April 2011)

ich gehe auf die "entstehung " der zielgruppen ein, das ist mit den computerspielen ist kein schlechtes beispiel, es ist einfach fakt..die ziegruppe "computerspieler" ist mit den raubkopien gewachsen..das weiss einfach jeder der sich wenigstens ein wenig damit auskennt...jetzt wo die zielgruppe da ist und kein nischenprodukt mehr wo man froh sein kann dass es überhaupt interessenten gibt, klar dass man dann versucht das ganze zu unterbinden, da raubkopien ja der industrie schaden da sie ja nun genug potenzielle käufer haben und vergessen dabei wo diese potenziellen kunden herkamen...oder was denkst warum die verlage dieses system vorher als "toll" empfunden haben? wieviele westliche konsumenten würde sich für den kram schon interessieren wenns nich kostenlos zur verfügung stehen würde? sie würden diese sache niemals überhaupt entdecken und schon garnich kaufen...ich sehs doch allein hier im forum..wieviel wird sich da über mangas und animes unterhalten..90% der poster hier ziehen sich ihr krams übers internet für lau rein wenn hier neue animes diskutiert werden, dann sind es die, die in der update liste auf diversen streamingseiten zufälligerweise ganz oben stehen...wenn die anime/manga fans hier im thread nur aus ehrlichen käufer bestünden würde, dann wärt ihr hier vllt höchstens zu zweit oder zu dritt unterwegs....so schauts auch in der realität aus, ich wette 95% der mangainteressanten haben das ganze für sich übers internet entdeckt

wenn ihr wirklich denkt dass jemand der animes konsumiert und dafür kein geld bezahlt kein echter fan ist, dann bitte bleibt weg normalen anime communities, denn prozentuell wärt ihr da nämlich ziemlich einsam als "echte fans"...soviele animes wie ich konsumiert habe...mit 5euro pro folge wär ich schon bei über 30.000 euro ausgaben innerhalb eines jahres...nie im leben würde dafür soviel kohle ausgeben und da bin mit sicherheit nicht der einzige..da lass ichs lieber ganz sein..denn "vernarrt" auf diese dinger sind nur die wenigsten der "fans"...wenn ich also für alles geld bezahlen müsste, dann würd ich spätestens nachdem ich über 100 euro für eine serie hingeblättert habe mit dem scheiß einfach aufhören..denn die kacke ist ja auch noch dass die meisten japanogeschischten echt unbefriedigende enden haben die gern mal nen X'ten teil sich vorbehalten

also das ist wohl die community...narren und falsche fans...tjo..klingt irgendwie deprimierend ..ein mittelding wird es da nich geben..


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2011)

Deine Antwort in kurz:

Kann ich es mir nicht leisten, stehle ich es eben / mach ich es eben ilegal.




Ach, es gibt genug Fans, dass sieht man sehr gut auf den Cons. Aber da wart ihr wohl auch noch nie.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. April 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also diese Aussage ist ja sowas von falsch.
> 
> Du weist schon das es Anime und Manga bereits in Europa gab als noch nicht jeder Haushalt Interent hatte. Geschweige denn einen Breitbandanschluss. Kennst du noch das einwähl Geräusch der Uhrzeitmodems?
> 
> ...



ach echt sowas von falsch? dann schau dir die Erstveröffentlichungen und Zuwachs der Mangacommunity in Deutschland an.
sehr schönes Argument auch mit den Convention, Hut ab vor so viel Kleingeistigkeit....
Bitte Hand hoch wer noch nie auf einem Konzert seiner derzeitigen Lieblingsband war *Hand heb*


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach echt sowas von falsch? dann schau dir die Erstveröffentlichungen und Zuwachs der Mangacommunity in Deutschland an.



Da würde ich sagen hat RTL2 (und andere Sender wie früher Viva und MTV) durch die Ausstrahlung von diversen Animes einen viel viel grösseren Beitrag geleistet als die Scans im Internt. Denn wie schon oft gesagt, die Scans verführen einem nicht gerade dazu den Manga zu kaufen.


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach echt sowas von falsch? dann schau dir die Erstveröffentlichungen und Zuwachs der Mangacommunity in Deutschland an.



Hast du zufällig Zahlen zur Hand? Ich weiß es tut gut zu glauben, dass die Scanlations einen so großen Anteil an der Verbreitung von Serien in Deutschland haben und das mag ja sogar zutreffen. Aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass es damals wirklich noch nicht flächendeckend Flatrates gab und die Modemtarife waren sehr teuer. Ich weiß noch wie lange es gedauert hat ein gewöhnliches JPEG zu öffnen und in meiner Klasse hatte nur eine Minderheit schon einen Internetanschluss, geschweige denn Flatrates.


Und die Situation heute betrachtet, steht die Antwort auf meine Frage noch aus, inwieweit Scanlations zur Steigerung des Bekanntheitsgrades von Serien wie One Piece, Naruto oder Bleach beitragen. Hmm? Jeder der sich nur halbwegs mit Manga und Anime beschäftigt kennt diese Serien, und ihr wollt mir erzählen um diesen Stand zu halten bräuchte es noch weiterhin Scanlations?

Wir halten also fest. Der Urgedanke der Scanlations war durchaus in Ordnung. Noch unbekannte Serien einem schlecht entwickeltem Absatzmarkt in Deutschland bekannt zu machen. Die Situation heute stellt sich aber so dar, dass hier nur einige User weltweit bekannte Manga kostenlos abgreifen wollen, anstatt den entsprechenden Band im Laden zu kaufen. Und mit welcher fadenscheinigen Begründung bitte: "Ich könnte mir den Manga schon kaufen, aber das kostet Geld und schließlich gibt es den - wenn auch unerlaubt - so doch zumindest umsonst im Netz. Und ob jetzt einer mehr oder weniger den Band kauft, das spürt der Zeichner doch sowieso nicht"

Und ihr seht nicht, inwieweit hier mangelndes Unrechtsbewußtsein eine Rolle spielt?


----------



## Meriane (6. April 2011)

Selbst wenn die Scanlations zu einem Zuwachs der Mangacommunity geführt haben, heißt das nicht, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wo es noch nicht so viele Fans gab, kein Unrecht war.

Es ist doch egal, wie groß die Community ist. Wenn der Verlag nicht will, dass man auf diese Weise Mangas konsumieren kann, dann hast du kein Recht es trotzdem zu tun. Wie schon so oft gesagt, wer es sich nicht leisten kann, hat halt Pech gehabt.

Wie kann man es sich so schönreden, sich illegal Zugriff zu Mangas zu verschaffen? Es ist doch genau das gleiche wie das Raubkopieren von Musik, Filmen oder Computerspielen.


----------



## Manoroth (6. April 2011)

ich möchte hier auch noch meinen kleinen beitrag zum thema animes/mangas im i-net umsonst ansehn dazugeben.

also ich persönlich schau praktisch nur animes und wen ich doch mal n manga lese dann kauf ich ihn mir aber auch schon aleine weil ich es einfach angenehmer finde ihn auf papier zu lesen und ich ihn so auch im regal stehen habe, was auch n bisserl mein sammler herz befriedigt^^

animes allerdings schau ich mir fast ausschliesslich im internet an und zwar aus dem einfachen grund, das ich 1. vor allem animes schaue die auf deutsch nicht erhältlich sind (oder im fall von naruto und bleach einfach nur meilenweit hinter her hinken) und zum andern finde ich die deutsche synchro einfach nur grottig bei den meisten animes. da schau ich sie mir viel lieber auf japanisch mit deutschem untertitel an da sie auf deutsch erst noch oft ordentlich zensiert sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. April 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Scanlations zu einem Zuwachs der Mangacommunity geführt haben, heißt das nicht, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wo es noch nicht so viele Fans gab, kein Unrecht war.
> 
> Es ist doch egal, wie groß die Community ist. Wenn der Verlag nicht will, dass man auf diese Weise Mangas konsumieren kann, dann hast du kein Recht es trotzdem zu tun. Wie schon so oft gesagt, wer es sich nicht leisten kann, hat halt Pech gehabt.
> 
> Wie kann man es sich so schönreden, sich illegal Zugriff zu Mangas zu verschaffen? Es ist doch genau das gleiche wie das Raubkopieren von Musik, Filmen oder Computerspielen.



herrlich, jetzt argumentiert man hier schon auf zwei seiten mit illegalität......ohne das es stimmt xD
konsum ist nicht verboten, aber das sharen....wär mir nicht bekannt das ich einen server mit solchen sachen hoste 

@ mannoroth, pass auf, gleich kommt einer und sagt dir das du dafür auch die extended dvds kaufen darfst weil da das ja ebenfalls dabei ist

edit: man sollte sich vielleicht mal überlegen warum meine vorher schon besagte seite trotz ankündigung der manga verlage härter gegen scans vorzugehen(und das zum jahreswechsel 2009) immernoch nicht down ist. ich mein die hat sogar nee facebookseite und endet auf .com . die urheber dahinter festzunageln wenn man denn wollte dürfte keine schwierigkeit sein


----------



## TheGui (6. April 2011)

Whoa nice, endlich sieht man Fisher Tiger!


Spoiler



und wtf, nami zeigt verständniss für Arlong?


----------



## Kargaro (7. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Whoa nice, endlich sieht man Fisher Tiger!


Genau das wollte ich auch sagen. Ich freu mich, wie immer eigentlich ^^, aufs nächste Chapter


----------



## Shaila (12. April 2011)

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich Code Geass und Code Geass 2 fertig durch. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gelungener Anime, welcher in meiner Best of Liste ziemlich weit oben steht. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass es so ein klassisches "Gefällt mir total" oder "totaler Schrott" Ding ist. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## MasterCrain (13. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich Code Geass und Code Geass 2 fertig durch. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gelungener Anime, welcher in meiner Best of Liste ziemlich weit oben steht. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass es so ein klassisches "Gefällt mir total" oder "totaler Schrott" Ding ist. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.



Wobei ich sagen muss das mir Code Geass richtig ans Herz ging. 



Spoiler



Grade gegen ende der ersten Staffel wo der Frieden scheitert weil Lelouch sein geass nicht mehr unter kontrolle hat und die arme kleine (wie hies sie noch) zum Mord an den Japarnen zwingt hat mich echt mitgenommen.




Ne tolle serie geeignet für leute die mehr sehen wollen als Storyloses rumgekämpfe.


----------



## TheGui (13. April 2011)

OP bezogen (werden leider diverse leute hier im thread wohl eh nicht vor 2012-2013 zu gesicht bekommen)


Spoiler



Wie zum Geier ist es anatomisch möglich das Otohime ein Kind zur Welt bringt das 5x so groß ist? PS: oh noes schon wieder Rückblendenchapter >-<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> OP bezogen (werden leider diverse leute hier im thread wohl eh nicht vor 2012-2013 zu gesicht bekommen)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich glaub eh nicht das das ihr Kind ist. Die bricht sich die Hand doch schon, wenn sie jemanden damit schlägt, wie soll sie da ein 5x so großes Kind zur Welt zu bringen, ohne einfach komplett auseinanderzubrechen...


----------



## Shaila (13. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss das mir Code Geass richtig ans Herz ging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hieß glaube ich Euphie. Die Stelle fand ich auch sehr dramatisch und die Story ist es auch, was für mich zählt. Wenn eine Story in meinen Augen schnell hingeklatscht oder wenig zusammenhangslos oder gar sinnlos ist, dann werde ich den Anime nicht mögen. Naruto ist so aufgebaut in meinen Augen, deshalb mag ich es nicht. Oder die Geschichte gefällt mir schlicht nicht.

Dagegen finde ich sowas wie Death Note, One Piece, Elfenlied oder eben Code Geass wieder gut. Ich weiss nicht, da ist irgendwie mehr Gefühl drin, mehr Informationen, mehr Zusammenhang. Da kann man irgendwie selbst noch gut drüber nachdenken, auch weil sie sich oft an die Realität anlehnen und vielleicht auch extra Fragen aufwerfen. Manche Elemente könnte man sogar als Kritik an etwas in der Realität deuten.

Wenn jemand im Übrigen noch Vorschläge an Anime hat, die in diese Richtung gehen, immer her damit.


----------



## Qonix (13. April 2011)

Ich bin ein grosse Fan der Ghibli Filme und da sie nun auf die blaue Scheibe kommen freut mich natürlich besonders.

Nun wollte ich mir mal Nausicäa vorbestellen (hier sei mal gesagt, ich komme aus der Schweiz) gehe auf meinen Versand des Vertrauens und was seh ich beim Preis: 50 Fr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, gehts noch.

Dann kam die Idee. Guckst mal bei den Deutschen und was muss ich sehen. Wenn ich die Blu-ray in Deutschland kaufe kostet sie mich gerade einmal 30 Fr. 

Hier leuft doch wirklich einiges schief.

Auch Ponyo. Schweiz: 38Fr. Deutschland: 29 Fr.

Also ich weiss wo ich ab jetzt meine Animes bestelle. Würde mich aber schon interessieren woher dieser unglaubliche Preisaufschlag herkommt?


----------



## Breakerone (14. April 2011)

Also je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema Manga und Anime in letzter zeit beschäftige, desto mehr tolle sachen finde ich^^
ist schon echt erstaunlich was es da alles gibt.

bin im moment bei Fairy Tail hängen geblieben, erinnert schon ein wenig an One Piece, aber das hatten ja andere schon erwähnt in einem Vorpost^^

aktueller stand bei mir episode 30, mal schauen was noch kommt^^ bin gespannt.

das nächste mal vielleicht im Buchladen auch ans Mangaregal zu treten und ein wenig zu schmöckern. (wie gut das ich fast jede woche dran vorbei komme^^)


----------



## Blooddrainer (15. April 2011)

.Hack anyone? Hab mir die 3 Bände von Legend of the Twilight mal reingezogen und wollte fragen ob die anderen Teile in irgendeiner weise zusammenhängen , oder ob es mehrere Storys im gleichen Spiel sind?

P.s. Nice das der Thread noch lebt 

MfG
Blood


----------



## MasterCrain (15. April 2011)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> .Hack anyone? Hab mir die 3 Bände von Legend of the Twilight mal reingezogen und wollte fragen ob die anderen Teile in irgendeiner weise zusammenhängen , oder ob es mehrere Storys im gleichen Spiel sind?
> 
> P.s. Nice das der Thread noch lebt
> 
> ...



Im Grunde sind die .hack teile Vorgeschichten zu Videospiele rund um die .hack welt. Die Legenderen Charaktere aus Legend of the Twilight zB kommen in einer 4 teiligen Videospielreihe vor. .hack//Infection, .hack//Mutation, .hack//Outbreak, .hack//Quarantine
.hack//SIGN ist die Vorgeschichte dieser Spiele

.hack//Roots wiederum ist die Vorgeschichte der Videospiele aus der .hack//G.U. Serie 

Wobei .hack//Roots und .hack//G.U. wenig bis gar nichts mit der .hack//SIGN und den dazugehörigen Spielen zu tun hat. (Außer das sie in der selben Welt spielen)


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2011)

Yeah, der Blood ist wieder da. Was für eine freudige Überraschung. Wie gehts altes Haus?

Also ich hab auch ein paar .hack Mangas zu Hause aber irgendwie finde ich es geht immer um dasselbe.


----------



## Qonix (17. April 2011)

Wuhu, Drifters der neue Manga von Hellsing-Schöpfer Kouta Hirano.

Einfach nur genial kann ich das sagen. Ich hoffe es dauert nicht so lange wie bei Hellsing bis der nächste Band erscheint.


----------



## Talatsu (18. April 2011)

Zum Themo OP



Spoiler



Ich denke mal Otohime ist schon die Mutter von Shirahoshi ist, nur dass Otohime dermassen geschwächt wurde von der Geburt, dass sie "Kraftlos" ist. 
Oder sie hat ein Ei gelegt, welches erst Klein war und nun gross.


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

Weiß jemand wann bei Naruto die "richtigen" Folgen weitergehen ?  Ich bin jetzt beim Anime beireits bei der 195. Folge wobei nach dem Kampf gegen Pain nur noch Rückblicke kamen.


----------



## Meriane (20. April 2011)

Müsste eigentlich circa ab da wieder weitergehen. Weiß nicht genau welche, ich glaub 196 oder 197.

Die Aktuelle Folge ist ja 207


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

merke es gerade  196 
Edit: Hat jemand schon fma season 2 gesehen?


----------



## Breakerone (24. April 2011)

@ Dropz, falls du Fullmetal Alchemist meintest, also die erweiterte Staffel, dann kann ich nur sagen, echt sehr guter Anime,
schon die erste Variante hat mir sehr gut gefallen, aber die neue hat es nochmal getoppt, hab die Episoden regelrecht verschlungen^^

Dabei fiel mir aber auch auf das ich besser nur abgeschlossene Animeserien schauen sollte.

Hatte angefangen mit Umineko no naku koro ni und da warte ich jetzt auf die Fortsetzung^^

zum glück konnte ich ja Fullmetal schauen, Higurashi no naku koro ni und Deathnote (echt genial), und im moment bin ich bei Souleater 
gestoppt. Auch der ist echt fein^^ Szenario und Charaktere sind top, obwohl ich mir irgendwie immer eine frage stelle dabei (wie schmeckt eigentlich eine Seele?^^ laut Soul sollen die ja lecker sein)

Doch auch da neigen sich die Episoden dem Ende zu, leider, aber kennt vielleicht jemand eine Serie die im besten Fall abgeschlossen ist ud zu den vorherigen passt? 
wäre sehr hilfreich^^

PS: Mein absoluter Favorit ist aber im Moment Fairy Tail, auch wenn man da auch auf Episoden noch warten muss^^

Und noch ne Frage an Dropz^^ wo stammt diese Bild von Soul her das in deiner Signatur ist? das sieht echt fein aus^^


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Breakerone schrieb:


> Doch auch da neigen sich die Episoden dem Ende zu, leider, aber kennt vielleicht jemand eine Serie die im besten Fall abgeschlossen ist ud zu den vorherigen passt?
> wäre sehr hilfreich^^



Hm. Naja wenn du gerne sowas fantasy-mässiges meinst, dann könnt ich dir Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles empfehlen (Die Story find ich persönlich top, aber der Anime ist nicht so sauber gezeichnet wie die Mangas, und ab und zu fehlt 'ne Szene im Anime... =/ )

Oder vlt. hast du schon vom OVA Munto gehört? Ich glaub ich hab nochnie so Freude an 'nem Anime gehabt wie bei dem. Ist auch eine Fantasygeschichte... Recht gut gezeichnet und fesselnde Story. Ich hab mir den schon 6 mal durchgeschaut und ich hab immer noch nicht genug davon... *q* 

Weitere Empfehlungen:

Gunbuster II/Diebuster. Eher kurzer Anime. Die Story ist komisch aber ich finds recht gut gezeichnet. Manchmal ist es auch ein bisschen kitschig aber irgendwie hat es was. => Futuristischer Anime mit Mechas

...Gurren Lagann ist auch eine Möglichkeit :>
Ebenfalls Mecha-Anime. Cool gezeichnet und gute Story (die steigert sich total ins Unermessliche; immer wenn man meint, es geht nicht mehr, packt einem der Anime aufs Neue und man will einfach weitergucken). Auch öfters witzige Szenen dabei, kann aber auch ziemlich deftig werden. Ca. 26 Folgen soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann. Ist aber in den letzten paar Folgen (wie bei Diebuster) relativ kitschig und übertrieben, aber ich bin froh dass ich den Anime gesehen hab. Zu Beginn dacht ich: "Ach.. ist wieder son Durchschnittsanime...", und wollte schon aufhören. Habs dann trotzdem noch fertig geguckt. Und ich denke echt es war es wert. ^^

Joa. Ich hätte noch ein paar Empfehlungen aber ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, ob du Animes in dieser Richtung gesucht hast... xD

MfG
Auriga__


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2011)

Kein Anime der von Gainax kommt, kann nur *durchschnittlich* sein.


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Ja eben - das hab ich dann nach ein paar Folgen bemerkt...


----------



## Breakerone (24. April 2011)

Ja das klingt ja schon mal interessant^^ Mecha-Animes, mal schauen

Nachher wird aber erstmal die neue Folge Fairy Tail geschaut^^


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Da hier realtiv viele User Soul Eater und ich mir heut eh mal ein paar Mangas im Zeitschriftenladen Probe lesen wollte. Hab ich mal ein wenig im Internet rumgesucht, was es alles so zu Soul Eater gibt und irgendwie bin ich grad ein wenig irritiert.
Viele reden hier davon das sie Soul Eater Animes schauen, ich hab allerdings nur über Google Englische Subs von den Animes gefunden. Wollte dann weiter auf Amazon sehen, obs irgendwo eine Staffel von Soul Eater gibt, da aber seltsamerweise nichts gefunden. Kann mir jemand erklären was man jetzt hier in Deutschland alles von Soul Eater bekommen kann.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2011)

Von Soul Eater gibt es in Deutschland momentan nur den Manga zu kaufen. Den Anime hat sich der Pay-TV Sender Animax gesichert, der neben Soul Eater auch D.Gray-Man ab Mitte Juni wöchentlich ausstrahlen wird.




Einen Publisher fürs Home Entertainment, also für Blu-Ray oder DVD ist momentan noch keiner bekannt, also wird es vorläufig den Anime nur auf Animax zu sehen geben. Mit deutscher Syncro.


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

Allerdings sind die Japanischen Stimmen um einiges besser. Auf xxx gibts die sendung auch mit deutschen sub.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Hab mir grad erst mal die 2 ersten Bände von Soul Eater geholt fand den Scan den ich gelesen hab so genial ^^.
Dazu kommen noch die neuen Bände von Naruto und One Piece. Gleich erst mal schön aufs Bett chillen und lesen


----------



## Elda (26. April 2011)

Ne frage Animax ist ja bekanntlich ein pay-TV Sender, aber ich kann ihn auf meinem Reciever (Sat) gucken ohne etwas zu bezahlen, ist das normal?


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2011)

Rosario x Vampire, ein unglaublich spassiger anime mit viel Ecchi ;D Echt nice. Hab die erste Staffel vorgestern mit Freundin angeguckt, waren begeistert^^ Die kämpfe laufen Folge für folge gleich, aber ansonsten echt irrwitziger Anime.


----------



## ink0gnito (26. April 2011)

Ich seh mir grad, zum 3x Alle OP Folgen an, kommt ja nur 1x in der Woche eine neue Folge raus.Frustrierend, weil best Anime und so >:


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Ach das blöde Fernsehen... Ich guck meine Animes alle online... Geht viel besser, und man kann sie auch auf Japanisch gucken, was ich persönlich viel besser finde. Es gibt selten eine deutsche Synchro die besser ist als die Originalsynchro...

@über mir: na logo - One Piece is ja sowas wie ein Meilenstein in der Animegeschichte... xD Neben Dragonball :>

Ich hab jetzt gestern Bleach weitergeguckt... Hab mal bis zur 12ten Folge geschaut und dann aufgehört weil ich keine Zeit mehr hatte.
Naja aber Bleach is epic *-* Ich finds geil dass der Anime so lustig sein kann und dann ganz plötzlich todernst wird. Da geht die Spannung nie verloren


----------



## ink0gnito (26. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ach das blöde Fernsehen... Ich guck meine Animes alle online... Geht viel besser, und man kann sie auch auf Japanisch gucken, was ich persönlich viel besser finde. Es gibt selten eine deutsche Synchro die besser ist als die Originalsynchro...
> 
> @über mir: na logo - One Piece is ja sowas wie ein Meilenstein in der Animegeschichte... xD Neben Dragonball :>
> 
> ...



Naja, ich habe Früher wahnsinnig gerne, DB angeschaut, aber keine Ahnung, wenn ich Heute so überlege, wars irg.wie Eintönig.
OP ist Totaler Meilenstein, das stimmt, beste Anime überhaupt : D


----------



## Elda (26. April 2011)

Wenn ihr von Meilensteinen redet würd ich gern mal Death Note reinwerfen (bester Anime den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe).


----------



## ink0gnito (26. April 2011)

Ach Death Note, Sollte ich mir auch mal angucken.Mein Bruder erzählt mir immer wie Toll das doch so ist.
Btw. kann es sein, das DN nur 37 Folgen hat?Ich brauch schon was Längeres, siehe OP <3
So Snacks finde ich nicht Berauschend o:


----------



## abc :) (26. April 2011)

Wie is eig der Dub von Hotd?


----------



## Elda (26. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ach Death Note, Sollte ich mir auch mal angucken.Mein Bruder erzählt mir immer wie Toll das doch so ist.
> Btw. kann es sein, das DN nur 37 Folgen hat?Ich brauch schon was Längeres, siehe OP <3
> So Snacks finde ich nicht Berauschend o:



Gucks dir an lohnt sich aufjedenfall und ja es hat nur 37 Folgen.


----------



## abc :) (26. April 2011)

naja, deathnote war jetzt nicht so mein teil besonders ab der 20sten folge fehlte es an dem was ich vorher so toll fand.
die logischen rückschlüsse.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Ich ziehe meistens die Mangas den Animes vor. FInde z.b. das bei OP die Mangas um Meilen besser sind als die Animes. Werd mir aber heut Abend mal, die Animes von Soul Eater ansehen und einen Vergleich ziehen.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Ne frage Animax ist ja bekanntlich ein pay-TV Sender, aber ich kann ihn auf meinem Reciever (Sat) gucken ohne etwas zu bezahlen, ist das normal?


Geh die Frage doch am besten nochmal durch, vielleicht kannst du sie dir dann selbst beantworten.   






Achja, an die neuen User im Thread:
Bitte postet *keine* Namen von Seiten, auf denen - in Deutschland - lizenziertes Material verbreitet wird. Das schließt Anime und Manga ein. Haltet Euch bitte dran, sonst bin ich in Zukunft verpflichtet Euch dafür zu verwarnen.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Stellt sich mir jetzt aber die Frage, am Beispiel von Soul Eater inwieweit hier in Deutschland Rechte verletzt werden, da es den Anime ja leider gar nicht in Deutschland gibt


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2011)

obs davon nen anime gibt oder nicht ist ja unerheblich für eine lizenz 
zumal es keine seite geben dürfte die ausschließlich soul eater hosted. insofern wird bei allen anderen seiten immer auch in dt. lizensiertes material zu finden sein. Klartext: keine scan oder stream seiten posten


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Klartext: keine scan oder stream seiten posten


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

gucke gerade infinte stratos, guter comedy pausenfüller und the german pilot lol^^

@tonygt: das es den anime nicht gibt, heißt nicht, das es nicht schon eine lizenz in deutschland gibt. etwas kann lizensiert sein, aber nie veröffentlicht


----------



## TheGui (4. Mai 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ach Death Note, Sollte ich mir auch mal angucken.Mein Bruder erzählt mir immer wie Toll das doch so ist.
> Btw. kann es sein, das DN nur 37 Folgen hat?Ich brauch schon was Längeres, siehe OP <3
> So Snacks finde ich nicht Berauschend o:



DN ist schon doppelt so lange wie es nötig wär... das ist kein Snack, sondern Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Topperharly (4. Mai 2011)

hiho, ich suche sei langem eine bestimmte serie (war anime soweit ich mich erinnere) es ging darin um ..öhm oh je das weiß ich net mehr. ich weiß nur noch, dass da ein mädchen und ein junge war. und immer wenn der junge was komisches gemacht/gesagt hat, hat das mädchen ihn gekillt und kurz darauf wiederbelebt. die "morde" wurden immer ziemlcih heftig/komisch dargestellt. sonst weiß ich leider garnix mehr. weiß zufälligerweise einer wie die heißen könnte?


----------



## Noxiel (4. Mai 2011)

Du sprichst vom Anime _Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan_.
- Bitte Danke ^^


----------



## Topperharly (4. Mai 2011)

supi danke


----------



## Kargaro (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade, weil Topperharlys Beschreibung mein Interesse geweckt hat, den Anfang der 1. Folge Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan angeguckt.. und ich bin jetzt (nach 2 Minuten xD) schon davon überzeugt, dass ich den Anime gucken muss


----------



## Schruikan (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finde, dass die besten Manga/Anime etc. diese hier sind: 
Naruto (shippuden), One Piece und Lucifers Angel (weiß nicht mehr genau das so hieß)
Wobei ich ja mehr die Mangas ansich mag und nicht die Serien. Da wird man irgendwie mehr mitgenommen, obwohl ich ja das Lesen eher ablehne aber in dem Fall kriege ich nie genug *.*
Vorallem sind die Akazuki Mitglieder die besten, vorallem Itachi (leider tod), Madara Ushiha und Kisame. Bei Facebook habe ich etliche Bilder, also wens interessiert, der schreibt mich einfach hier mal an


----------



## Blooddrainer (5. Mai 2011)

Samurai Champloo


----------



## Auriga__ (8. Mai 2011)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Samurai Champloo



Ahahahaaaahahahahah *-*
DankeDankeDanke für deinen Post! Jetzt weiss ich endlich welchen Anime ich mir anschau xD


----------



## Blooddrainer (8. Mai 2011)

Aber ich will keine falschen Hoffnungen schüren - solche "Endkämpfe" kommen nur alle paar Folgen vor ( insgesamt sinds um die 25 ).
Story ist simpel aber der Slapstick recht gut. Ausserdem gute Musik ( Nujabes )
Außerdem mmn die stylischten Charaktere in animes die mir so einfallen.


----------



## Auriga__ (8. Mai 2011)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Aber ich will keine falschen Hoffnungen schüren - solche "Endkämpfe" kommen nur alle paar Folgen vor ( insgesamt sinds um die 25 ).
> Story ist simpel aber der Slapstick recht gut. Ausserdem gute Musik ( Nujabes )
> Außerdem mmn die stylischten Charaktere in animes die mir so einfallen.



Eben das mein ich ja. Ich hab bisher nur Ausschnitte aus AMV's gesehn, aber den Zeichnungstil find ich sooo toll, darum wollt ich den sehn


----------



## Elda (9. Mai 2011)

Ich find die meisten dubs sind ziemlich schlecht gemacht : /
Wobei der noch geht.


----------



## Auriga__ (11. Mai 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Ich find die meisten dubs sind ziemlich schlecht gemacht : /
> Wobei der noch geht.



Welche Dubs, die deutschen oder die Originalsynchro?
Also mit japanischen Subs hab ich eigentlich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Skatero (11. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Welche Dubs, die deutschen oder die Originalsynchro?
> Also mit japanischen Subs hab ich eigentlich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...



Er meint sehr wahrscheinlich die deutschen Dubs. Die sind ja öfters nicht sehr gut. Ich mag z.B. die von Naruto nicht.


----------



## Elda (11. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte die Deutschen dubs.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Mai 2011)

Hab mal angefangen, One Piece zu gucken...hab ja eh immer zu viel Zeit...ist ja doch ganz witzig animiert *g*


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2011)

Grad die 51te Folge von Soul Eater gesehen, kann mir jemand sagen ob es danach noch weiter geht, also ne Zweite Staffel gibt oder ob die hier Verfügbaren Mangas weiter gehen also der Anime.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grad die 51te Folge von Soul Eater gesehen, kann mir jemand sagen ob es danach noch weiter geht, also ne Zweite Staffel gibt oder ob die hier Verfügbaren Mangas weiter gehen also der Anime.



Soweit ich weiß nicht, hab aber mal gehört das anscheinend eine 2. Staffel geplant ist/war. Keine Ahnung obs stimmt.


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2011)

Wär auf jeden fall Top fand das Ende zum einen etwas unbefriedigend und zum anderen Stellt sich die Fragen wer und was die anderen Begleiter von Shinigami sind


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab es glaub ich schonmal im Thread gesagt, aber ich sage es gerne nochmal: ICH HASSE DAS ENDE. Punkt. Ich fands absolut scheiße.


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2011)

Zum Ende


Spoiler



Jo stimm ich dir zu das Ende war Unlogisch, bzw auch sehr entäuschend ,fand schon die Folge in der sie Meduas besiegt haben etwas seltsam, denn mir erklärt sich nicht warum Soul die Seele von Medusa nicht gegessen hat bzw warum bei ihrem Tot keine Seele aufgetaucht ist. Den daran sollte ja eigentlich klar sein, ob Meduas tot oder lebendig ist, das ganze war aber auch schon so in dem Ersten Kampf wo Meduas besiegt wurde, unlogisch das keine Seele von Medusa auftaucht, sie aber als Besiegt bezeichnet wird. Fand aber eh das mit der Zeit die Kämpfe zwar besser wurden aber Auftakt(oder wie auch immer man ein Hauptziel eines Buches nennt)also das sie 99 Böse Seele und eine Hexen Seele Sammeln musste, doch sehr in den Hintergrund gerutscht ist. 
Zum Ende muss ich sage das ich diese Besiegen des Kishins, durch die macht von Mut etwas zweifelhaft fande, vor allem da kurze Zeit vorher sich maka in eine richtig geile Sense verwandelt hat und ich dachte mir so yeah geil das war jetzt unerwartet. Ich finde aus diesem Ansatz von Maka als Waffe und Meister kombieniert mit Soul hätte man echt einen sehr geilen Endkampf machen können.


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Mai 2011)

Soul Eater Anime fällt leider unter dieselbe Kategorie wie Claymore: Super Anfang, Stimmige Syncro und Musik, aber das Ende aufgrund irgenwelcher Terminvorgaben dahingeklatscht. So viel Potential, so sehr verhunzt.

Edit: Ach ja, aktuell... lese momentan Umineko no Naku koro Ni. Der Anime hat mich schon sehr fasziniert, leider word er wohl irgendwie nicht zu Ende gebracht.


----------



## Breakerone (19. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag, bin gerade auf der Suche nach was neuen zum lesen/schauen, doch bin gerade wieder ein bisschen planlos^^

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp, ich liste am besten mal auf was ich bis jetzt alles schon kenn, damit man einen Überblick bekommt was ich gern schau.

Umineko no naku koro ni
Higurashi no naku koro ni
Souleater
Fullmetal Alchemist (sowohl das erste als auch Brotherhood)
Fate: Stay Night
07-Ghost 
D.Grayman
Hellsing
Fairy Tale

und glaube da war noch was was mir gerade nicht einfällt^^

Wenn jemand was ähnliches kennt was sich in diese Liste mit einreihen kann, dann nciht zögern es zu posten^^ Freue mich über jede Antwort


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Juni 2011)

Breakerone schrieb:


> Wenn jemand was ähnliches kennt was sich in diese Liste mit einreihen kann, dann nciht zögern es zu posten^^ Freue mich über jede Antwort


Könntest in folgende Managas hineinschnuppern:
- Marai Nikki (Future Diary)
- Death Note
- Claymore


----------



## Elda (19. Juni 2011)

Ich gucke zur Zeit Great Teacher Onizuka, den muss man einfach gesehen haben wenn man auf Comedy steht!


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2011)

ich kann jedem nur Fullmetal Alchemist empfehlen ... die serie is einfach DER Hammer ! ^^


----------



## Breakerone (20. Juni 2011)

Danke für die ersten Antworten.

Werde wohl mal Claymore probieren, denn FMA kenn ich schon beide Varianten, und Deathnote auch^^ fiel mir nur in dem moment wo ich die 
Frage gestellt habe nicht ein, was eigentlich schlimm ist, da mich dieser Anime doch echt zum nachdenken brachte.

Für weitere Vorschläge noch immer offen^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2011)

I know a song....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Blld6o0D2gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juni 2011)

wtf noxiel ... gemeiner rick roll!

OP


Spoiler



fuck yeah.. Robin kann endlch ihren gesammten Körper "sprießen"


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Juni 2011)

wer ist robin?


----------



## Azerak (27. Juni 2011)

Nico Robin aus One Piece


----------



## Lich Dragon (27. Juni 2011)

Also aktuell guck ich ja das ^^ : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV7AzNYh5bo


----------



## Breakerone (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin gerade sowas von hin und weg, bin gerade mit diesem fantastischem Anime fertig geworden und muss sagen...............................................................
Hmm wäre wohl sicher zuviel jetzt alle positiven Worte die mir dazu einfallen würden aufzuschreiben^^ 

Code Geass und Code Geass R2, einfach nur sehenswert, war zwar anfangs ein wenig skeptisch, aber hat mich im endeffekt total von den Socken gehauen,
besonders der zweite Akt, wo eigentlich jede folge was kam was mich erstaunt hat, einfach nur top Anime, nun beginnt sie wieder, die suche nach mehr^^
hoffe ich hab nochmal ein so gutes händchen.


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Juli 2011)

Breakerone schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade sowas von hin und weg, bin gerade mit diesem fantastischem Anime fertig geworden und muss sagen...............................................................
> Hmm wäre wohl sicher zuviel jetzt alle positiven Worte die mir dazu einfallen würden aufzuschreiben^^
> 
> Code Geass und Code Geass R2, einfach nur sehenswert, war zwar anfangs ein wenig skeptisch, aber hat mich im endeffekt total von den Socken gehauen,
> ...




Ja Code Geas is echt heftig. Am anfang hat es etwas Anlaufschwierigkeiten aber von Folge zu Folge wird es immer besser. Hat mich damals richtig mitgenommen der Anime, grade die Folge wo der die Kontrolle über das Geas verliert oder die letzte Folge... der erste Anime wo ich fast geheult hätte.


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2011)

Jo, kann ich auch nur so bestätigen. Code Geass ist ein sehr guter und vorallem tiefsinniger Anime mit einer klaren Botschaft. Und das gefällt mir. Das suche ich auch immer bei Anime. Die Botschaften dahinter. Wenn es irgendwie nur sinnlose Kämpferein sind, gefällt es mir eher weniger. Aber wenn eine richtig tiefsinnige und bombige Geschichte hinter der Handlung steckt, dann bin ich begeistert. Und bei Code Geass ist es ja wirklich so, dass er einen zum Nachdenken anregt über Dinge wie Freiheit und das Wohlergehen der Menschheit, ob es überhaupt möglich ist und wie. 

Von der Idee her, wie "Zero" die "Macht" im Anime ergriffen hat, ist es von der Realität nicht einmal so weit entfernt. Die Anonymität ist doch heutzutage wohl die mächtigste Waffe die es gibt. 

Den Anime findet man entweder sehr gut oder total scheiße, je nachdem wie sehr man an so Ideologievorstellungen interessiert ist.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2011)

Der Forum heisst jz Smalltalk-Forum... O.o ich war lang nicht mehr hier...


Wie auch immer, gucke grade Deadman Wonderland, und der Anime haut mich ECHT vom Hocker... ich kann bei dem nicht still sitzen... so mitreissend...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juli 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, gucke grade Deadman Wonderland, und der Anime haut mich ECHT vom Hocker... ich kann bei dem nicht still sitzen... so mitreissend...



naja, der anime hat soviele logikfehler und sinnbefreitheit wie ich es schon lange nicht mehr erlebt habe...nur der charakter shiro reisst den anime vom totalausfall


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja, der anime hat soviele logikfehler und sinnbefreitheit wie ich es schon lange nicht mehr erlebt habe...nur der charakter shiro reisst den anime vom totalausfall



Der eine oder andere Logikfehler, ja. 
Aber sinnbefreit? Ich finde da hatte fast jeder Charakter eine spannende Geschichte und Persönlichkeit, er war nicht allzu vorhersehbar (im vergleich zu den meisten Animes) und hat mich sehr reingezogen. 
Wenn du anderer meinung bist, schade, aber ok^^


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Juli 2011)

Wo wir grad dabei sind ich brauch mal ne Animeempfehlung von euch. Mir gehen sie nähmlich langsam aus.

Es sollte sich in richtung folgender Serien bewegen (die ich aber leider schon kenne^^):

Code Geas
Blood +
FMA
Witchblade
Soul Eater
Claymore
Elfenlied

Also durchaus Action, Humor, Fantasy aber im hintergrund eine tiefgründige Geschichte.

Was es nicht sein darf sind Endless Fight Serien (Dragenball, Bleach, Yu gi oh und das ganze Zeug) und keine Scince Fiktion bzw Roboter Serien. 
Außerdem wäre es nicht Schlecht wenn die Serie mehr wie 12 Folgen hätte. Find ich immer Schrecklich wenn gute Serien so kurz sind.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Juli 2011)

es ist schwer einen zusammenhang zwischen deinen aufgelisteteten serien zu finden

weniger action mehr mystery aber rest passt zu deiner beschreibung ist "xxxHOLiC"...ich fand den wirklich richtig gut


----------



## Kizna (6. Juli 2011)

Deadman Wonderland wollte ich demnächst auch mal eine Chance geben. Das Opening flog jetzt durch Zufall einige Tag in meinem Kopf rum und allein wegen dem Lied muss ich die Serie zumindest kurz überschlagen. Dauert ja leider noch etwas bis mein Avatar zum letzten Schlag im Herbst ausholt.

Ansonsten zu Empfehlungen und wenn wir schon bei xxxHolic sind, probiers mal grundsätzlich mit den Sachen von CLAMP. "X" fand ich vor einigen Jahren sehr gut und Tsubasa - Reservoir Chronicle ist zumindest als Manga recht tiefgründig. Ahja und Darker than Black könnte auch noch in das Schema passen.

Mehr will mir spontan nicht einfallen.


----------



## Shaila (6. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Code Geas






MasterCrain schrieb:


> und keine Scince Fiktion bzw Roboter Serien.




*hust*


----------



## MasterCrain (7. Juli 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> <br />*hust*<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Na ja da mag mal ein Roboter drinn vorkommen aber die sind ja nicht das Hauptthema, darum gings mir^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2011)

Aja Code Geas das ist der einzigste anime den ich komplett am stück gesehen habe (alle beide staffeln).
Aber wo sherlie gestorben ist da konnte ich nicht mehr, dieser piep rollo den würde ich am liebsten im rhein versenken den piep ^^.


----------



## Moortus (14. Juli 2011)

Weiss wer wie der Anime heisst? 


http://z0r.de/2881


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2011)

nach kazumi/anime ec. Googlen hilft







schaut nach K-on aus.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Juli 2011)

das ist "shakugan no shana" glaub ich..bin mir grad net sicher ob ich den namen richtig geschrieben habe


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2011)

Die sehen alle so gleich aus xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Juli 2011)

lol

das wäre mal was feines...psycho-kon


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2011)

Gibt doch sicher tolles fanfic dazu

und sicher mehr als einem lieb is rule34 zum fanfic xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Juli 2011)

ne auf sowas steh ich iwie nich, dafür bin ich nich nerdie genug xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

irgendjemand The Disappearance of Suzumiya Haruhi (Suzumiya Haruhi no Sh&#333;shitsu) [nicht die serie] geguckt?


----------



## iShock (5. August 2011)

gestern mit Full Metal Alchemist angefangen - echt nicht schlecht :-D


----------



## iceteaboss (6. August 2011)

Spoiler



Wie Ruffy mit seinem Haki abgeht.....



OP Spoiler


----------



## tonygt (6. August 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich freu mich ja schon so drauf wenn sie alle endlich mal loslegen und man sieht was sie alles neues gelernt haben


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

Ich esse einen Kartoffelchip ....und hole diesen Thread aus der Versenkung.

BTW: die deutsche DN Synchro is garnicht mal so schlimm wie es üblich mit Synchros ist.


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2011)

Soul Eater hat auch eine gute Syncro mitbekommen, wie ich finde. Ganz allgemein muß ich sagen, hat sich die Qualität dahingehend gewaltig gebessert.


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Hmm schad jetzt wollt ich mal in Death Note reinschnuppern, da hier ja viele davon schwärmen und muss fesstellen das alle Videos entfernt wurden.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. August 2011)

probiers auch lieber mit dem manga, meine der anime war gegen ende anders als der manga.

btw: Hunter x Hunter is back in action....(leises) yeae!


----------



## Blooddrainer (29. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> probiers auch lieber mit dem manga, meine der anime war gegen ende anders als der manga.
> 
> btw: Hunter x Hunter is back in action....(leises) yeae!



woot wieviele bände gibts denn mittlerweile? hab nur bis band 22 oder so gelesen


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

laut wiki gibts 27, und der hiatus hat anfang august aufgehört. seit dem sind 3 kapitel wieder erschienen


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm schad jetzt wollt ich mal in Death Note reinschnuppern, da hier ja viele davon schwärmen und muss fesstellen das alle Videos entfernt wurden.



musst nur richtig suchen


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

Op


Spoiler



Wie Ruffy im neuen One Piece abgeht, das wird noch ein Ultimativer fight hoffe das Zorro nochmal richtig in Aktion tritt ^^
Blöd nur das die Seite immer total die hänger hat und Seiten gar nicht oder nur halb lädt



Kann es sein das bei Full Metal Alchemist der Manga deutlich anders ist als der Animie ? Hab vorhin mal kurz ein paar Seiten durchgeblättert und lauter stellen gesehen die im Anime nicht vorkahmen. Aber 8 Euro für nen Manga waren mir dann doch etwas zu übertrieben


----------



## tear_jerker (1. September 2011)

der erste anime von fma ist ab der mitte komplett anders. gibt aber eine remake des animes der sich genauer ans manga hält


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

Wie heisst der Remake ? Auch einfach FMA oder anders? Heisst das das auch Staffel 2 komplett anders als der Manga ist? Ist der Manga besser als der Anime bzw. der Remake besser als der Normale Anime?<br>


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2011)

Der Remake ist die zweite Serie und die erste Manga Adaption. Ich denke unter Fullmetal Alchmiest Brotherhood findest du da im Netz am ehesten das passende. Und wenn du mich fragst ist diese Serie, welche sich am Manga orientiert, wesentlich besser als das Erstlingswerk von Bones.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. September 2011)

richtig brothehrood wars. muss noxiel da eindeutig recht geben. vorallem das ende vom ersten fma anime war sehr unbefriedigent.

HunterxHunter 314


Spoiler



der arc kommt zu seinem ende und hunterxhunter zeigt dabei anderen mangaka wie man einen einen für den protagonisten unterlegene situation lösen kann ohne das der protagonist ständig deus ex machina power ups erhält. im looking at you , fairy tail . ich liebe diesen manga einfach. ich weiß nicht ob OP für mich mein lieblingsmanga geworden wäre, wäre hunterxhunter kontinuierlich fortgeführt worden und das banzai damals nicht gecanceled >.<


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

Denke ich werd mir die erste Serie trotzdem ansehen zumindest bis jetzt gefällt sie mir ganz gut


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2011)

habe mit einem neuen manga angefangen: Enigma
ein shonen das eine Mischung aus Gantz und Case closed ist. Gefällt mir persönlich ziemlich gut auch wennd er erste arc etwas langatmig war


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

was ist grad in FT passiert <o_o>

naja so vorhersehbar wie die story ist... wird wohl jeder von ihnen unbeschadet auftauchen >_>


----------



## Falathrim (5. Oktober 2011)

Fairy Tail ist echt ma....wat?


----------



## MrBlaki (5. Oktober 2011)

Vorgestern lief die letzte Folge von Ao no Exorcist...toll wieder ein Anime weg, wehe da kommt keine zweite Staffel ^^


----------



## TheGui (30. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> was ist grad in FT passiert <o_o>
> 
> naja so vorhersehbar wie die story ist... wird wohl jeder von ihnen unbeschadet auftauchen >_>



wie erwartet...

und WTF One Pice!


Spoiler



Er hat jetzt doch Jimbey gefragt ob er der crerw beitrit!


----------



## Gutgore (30. November 2011)

Kleine frage: weist eigtl wer obs iwan mal mit dem anime hitman Reborn weitergeht? Der manga kommt ja regelmässig und soweit ich weis wollten sie den manga vorsprung lassen, aber wie lange oO


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin grade mal wieder auf der Suche nach einer guten Serie. Hab mir jetzt zuletzt Full Metal Alchemist und Soul Eater angesehen und suche etwas das in die Richtung geht. Sollte möglichst auch hier in Deutschlang verfügbar sein da es eine gute Idee wäre was mein Bruder mir schenken könnte


----------



## MrOrokto (20. Dezember 2011)

Och mann ey habe mit mal Elfen Lied rein gezogen 
ALTER ist das Ende Traurig


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Oh gott... ich hab nicht bei allen Animes zusammen so viele tränen vergossen wie bei den 26 Folgen Strawberry Panic! ...
Cuteness Overload... Und das Ende erst <3 Oh mein gott xD Einfach soooo schön der Anime...


----------



## TheGui (28. Dezember 2011)

MrOrokto schrieb:


> Och mann ey habe mit mal Elfen Lied rein gezogen
> ALTER ist das Ende Traurig


lies den manga... da gehts weiter


----------



## iShock (6. Januar 2012)

heute mit Death Note angefangen und ich kann nicht aufhören x_x das ist jedes mal so schlimm


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

Manga oder Anime?


----------



## Zonalar (6. Januar 2012)

Ich zieh mir schon seit 2 Wochen Bleach rein, nachdem ich vor Jahren mal bis Folge 50 geschaut habe  Japanisch mit Englischem Untertitel
Bin bei Folge 125 angekommen und er is soooooooooooooooooooo GEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL!
Geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil geil!


----------



## iShock (6. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Manga oder Anime?



Anime  Folge 24 mittlerweile


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

Lies lieber den Manga. Viel besser.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab grade zum zweiten Mal die erste Staffel K-ON! durch, die zweite werd ich wohl nächste Woche wieder anfangen zu schauen. Würd mir die 1. ja auch gerne auf Japanisch mit deutschen Subs angucken, aber die find ich nur auf Deutsch :/ Wenn also jemand weiß, wo ich die 1. Staffel K-ON! auf Japanisch mit deutschen (oder auch englischen) Subs her kriege, darf sich gerne melden


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/K-Vol-inkl-Sammelschuber-Limited/dp/B004ZO8ZP4

I'm watching you!


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Januar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab grade zum zweiten Mal die erste Staffel K-ON! durch, die zweite werd ich wohl nächste Woche wieder anfangen zu schauen. Würd mir die 1. ja auch gerne auf Japanisch mit deutschen Subs angucken, aber die find ich nur auf Deutsch :/ Wenn also jemand weiß, wo ich die 1. Staffel K-ON! auf Japanisch mit deutschen (oder auch englischen) Subs her kriege, darf sich gerne melden



vorsicht, noxiel sieht anfragen nach scan oder subs die bereits lizensiert sind nicht gern


----------



## schneemaus (6. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...d/dp/B004ZO8ZP4
> 
> I'm watching you!



Dankeschön, genau das hab ich auch... Also die Vol. 1 ^_^ Den Rest werd ich mir dann wohl nach und nach mal kaufen.

Hat jemand schon mehr als die ersten 2-3 Folgen "Nana" gesehen? Hab bislang nur die erste Folge geschaut, weil ich mich weiter noch nicht durchringen konnte, hab allerdings einige der Mangas gelesen und fand die voll toll - die erste Folge des Animes auch, hat wer schon weiter geguckt und wenn ja, kannes mit dem Manga halbwegs mithalten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2012)

Nachdem im Tv auf VIVA wieder One Piece läuft, hab ich mal meine alten Mangas rausgekramt (Hab nur 1-5 ^^) und ich glaube, ich werd mir demnächst ein paar mehr holen, der Manga hat mich einfach wieder gepackt


----------



## Tilbie (8. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt Doubt durchgelesen und das Ende fand ich ziemlich krass.
Am Ende vom 3. Band war ich mir nicht sicher was noch alles im 4. Passieren soll und wurde dann doch positiv überrascht.

Alles in allem fand ich dem Manga gut, jedoch hatte er in Band 3 einen kleinen Hänger.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo hallo.
Ich möchte einen Anime gucken - ich habe von Animes auch absolut keine Ahnung und weiß deshalb noch nicht so recht was ich mir da anschauen möchte.

Am liebsten wäre mir was in Richtung Cyberpunk, also bisher steht Ergo Proxy ganz oben (Akira, den Film, kenne ich natürlich) - irgendwelche Einwände oder Vorschläge? 
Viele schlagen mir vor Naruto zu gucken, was ich allerdings nichtmal im Ansatz in betracht ziehe, und Death Note - was zugegeben ziemlich interessant zu sein scheint.


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hallo hallo.
> Ich möchte einen Anime gucken - ich habe von Animes auch absolut keine Ahnung und weiß deshalb noch nicht so recht was ich mir da anschauen möchte.



Mal ganz abgesehen von deinem gewünschten Genre, würde ich dir raten, dir "Elfenlied" mal anzuschauen. Ich habe zahlreiche Animes gesehen und das ist immer noch mein eindeutiger Favorit. Gute Mischung aus Brutalität und Gefühl.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GU1a2W-XHz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Elfen Lied sieht garnicht so schlecht aus, im Gegenteil. Ich werd da wohl definitiv mal reinschauen.
Ganz gut als Infos wäre wieviele Folgen es von den Animes gibt und in welchen Sprachen man sie schauen soll (ich kenne an Animes eigentlich nur Full Metal Alchemist, was mir auf englisch >weit< besser gefiel als im O-Ton, und Afro Saurai (<3!).

Ich hatte ursprünglich darüber nachgedacht mir One Piece anzuschauen (lyncht mich.. oder auch nicht? Ich habe keine Ahnung!) weil ich Ruffy als Charakter unglaublich sympathisch finde, allerdings schreckt die Anzahl der Folgen einen da schon gewaltig ab.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Januar 2012)

one piece lohnt auf jeden fall, dafür wird dir auch hier bestimmt keiner den prozess machen


----------



## abc :) (11. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hallo hallo.
> Ich möchte einen Anime gucken - ich habe von Animes auch absolut keine Ahnung und weiß deshalb noch nicht so recht was ich mir da anschauen möchte.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir was in Richtung Cyberpunk, also bisher steht Ergo Proxy ganz oben (Akira, den Film, kenne ich natürlich) - irgendwelche Einwände oder Vorschläge?
> Viele schlagen mir vor Naruto zu gucken, was ich allerdings nichtmal im Ansatz in betracht ziehe, und Death Note - was zugegeben ziemlich interessant zu sein scheint.



Neon Genesis Evangelion
Den Rest kann man sich schenken.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2012)

NGE ist eigentlich ein Must-See, für jeden der sich für Anime interessiert. 




Kennst du schon Ghost in the Shell, sowohl Film als auch Serien Deathstyle? Die sind allesamt wert gesehen zu werden, tatsächlich sollte man sie auch anschauen, das sind Referenztitel für das Genre.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> NGE ist eigentlich ein Must-See, für jeden der sich für Anime interessiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gerade der erste ghost in the shell film war damals eigentlich DER film mit dem animes auch in europa eine breite masse erreicht haben^^ und auch Akira (der film) war ein meilenstein der animes in europa und ist auch sehr sehenswert finde ich (der zeichnung stil is auch sehr speziell schon deswegen mag ich ihn^^ und die story is sowiso hammer, wen auch beim ersten mal schauen etwas verwirrend)

der 2te film von ghost in the shell ist zwar optisch einfach ein augenschmaus und echt sehenswert aber von der story her find ich hinkt er ordentlich hinter dem ersten teil zurück. die serie ist aber echt toll sowohl optisch als auch story technisch^^

würde aber definitiv zu den dvds raten, da bei streams gerade der optische genuss zu kurz kommt, da die qualität meist relativ schlecht ist


----------



## Manoroth (11. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hallo hallo.
> Ich möchte einen Anime gucken - ich habe von Animes auch absolut keine Ahnung und weiß deshalb noch nicht so recht was ich mir da anschauen möchte.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir was in Richtung Cyberpunk, also bisher steht Ergo Proxy ganz oben (Akira, den Film, kenne ich natürlich) - irgendwelche Einwände oder Vorschläge?
> Viele schlagen mir vor Naruto zu gucken, was ich allerdings nichtmal im Ansatz in betracht ziehe, und Death Note - was zugegeben ziemlich interessant zu sein scheint.



ergo proxy kann ich dir sehr empfehlen. ist wirklich ein super anime^^ 

cowboy bebop könnte ich dir noch ans herz legen (einer meiner absoluten lieblingen) da allerdings eher die serie. der film ist auch ganz ok, allerdings ist bei dem ein gewisses grund wissen was die charaktere angeht von vorteil

falls du noch weitere empfehlungen willst kannst du mir ja ne pm schreiben^^ hab mittlerweile um die 500 anime serien durch und kann dich daher relativ lange mit guten animes zu texten bei interesse


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> NGE ist eigentlich ein Must-See, für jeden der sich für Anime interessiert.



Tu ich ja aber eigentlich nicht..

Die Filme von Ghost in the Shell kenne ich und da fand ich den ersten genial und den zweiten eher schlecht. Mit der Serie habe ich mich weiter nicht befasst, sollte ich wohl aber?
Auf meinem Zettel steht jetzt Ergo Proxy und Elfen Lied.

NGE werde ich mich dann später mal widmen.

Damit werde ich wohl morgen mal in unsern Store gehen und schauen ob sie was da haben und wenn ja was die Dinger kosten - ich mag sowas nicht in low Quality sehen und da kauf ich mir sowas dann auch mal gerne.. :>


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2012)

Wieviele Teile hat Ghost in the Shell denn ? Weil ich jetzt auf Amazon z.b. einmal eine Ultimate Edition für 17 und eine für 70 mit 8 DvDs gefunden haben.
Was mich immer ein bisschen ärgert das ich mir die FIlme ja gerne auch kaufen würde aber dafür eig kein Geld habe und ich bis jetzt keine Videothek gefunden habe, die mehr als Dragon Ball an Animes da haben . Deswegen bleibt mir manchmal gar nichts anderes als sie irgendwo zu streamen.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Januar 2012)

SAC  sowie SAC 2ndGiG haben beide 26 episoden

edit. "kein geld" lässt noxiel als argument nicht durch^^


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> SAC sowie SAC 2ndGiG haben beide 26 episoden
> 
> edit. "kein geld" lässt noxiel als argument nicht durch^^



Was ist SAC ?
Ist mir realtiv egal ob Noxiel das durch lässt, ich hab meine Seiten und finde das ich was gucken will 
War defintiv keine Aufruf mich mit Streamingseiten zu versorgen


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Januar 2012)

Stand Alone Complex, ist der Anhang für die Serie


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wieviele Teile hat Ghost in the Shell denn ?



Aaalso,


es gibt den ersten Ghost in the Shell Film. Erschienen 1995. Für mich immer noch die beste Version. Unter anderem war der Film Ideengeber für die Matrix Filme UND er hat ein absolutes klasse Intro.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SaYPHswIyzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einige Jahre später (2002 - 2003) ist dann "Ghost in the Shell - Stand Alone Complex" als eigenständige Version erschienen, die sich zeitlich zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Film einordnet.

2004 erschien dann auch der zweite Film, "Ghost in the Shell - Innocence", der sich weder am ersten Film, der Serie noch dem Manga orientiert, sondern an einer komplett neu erdachten Story.


Im Anschluss an Innocence wurde von 2004 - 2005 die zweite Staffel "Ghost in the Shell S.A.C. 2nd GIG" ausgestrahlt. 




Empfehlen würde ich also erstmal den allerersten Film. Ein super Einstieg, der bestimmt Lust auf mehr macht.


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2012)

Joa also den Film hab ich jetzt grad angesehen. War nicht schlecht konnte mich aber auch nicht total begeistern. Was empfiehlt sich denn danach ?


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (13. Januar 2012)

elfen lied wie schon 10mal genannt ist ein muss ^^

death note, deadman wonderland und gantz sind auch ganz oben dabei und komischerweise toriko, bekomm immer hunger rein vom schaun xD

aber da gibts noch unmengen mehr xD
edit: no. 06 hat mich irgendwie nachdenklich gestimmt bzw betroffen gemacht und verdient es deshalb genannt zu werden sehr schöner anime ^^


----------



## Tilbie (13. Januar 2012)

Falls noch nicht geschehen auch mal einen Blick auf Fullmetal Alchemist wagen


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Januar 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> elfen lied wie schon 10mal genannt ist ein muss ^^
> 
> death note, deadman wonderland und gantz sind auch ganz oben dabei und komischerweise toriko, bekomm immer hunger rein vom schaun xD



den gantz anime kann man auch nur bis zu nem bestimmten punkt gucken. nach der jagd mit den riesen buddha sollte man dann auf den manga zurück greifen. mittlerweile gibts von gantz auch nee realverfilmung


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2012)

Sorry etwas unklar ausgedrückt meien Frage bezug sich auf Ghost in the shell und welche der unendlichen anderen Verfilmungen man sich danach anschauen sollte. Elfenlied steht auch noch auf der Liste muss ich mal suchen wo ich die Serie finde und Full Metal hab ich mir schon angesehen.


----------



## Azure_kite (14. Januar 2012)

Falls es wen interessiert, heute am 14.1 zeigt ZDFKultur um 22 Uhr 35 den Anime

Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang

Vielleicht werden doch mal wieder (neue) Animes im Fernsehen gezeigt zu annehmbaren Zeiten.


----------



## tonygt (14. Januar 2012)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert, heute am 14.1 zeigt ZDFKultur um 22 Uhr 35 den Anime
> 
> Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang
> 
> Vielleicht werden doch mal wieder (neue) Animes im Fernsehen gezeigt zu annehmbaren Zeiten.



OMFG need Fernsehn


----------



## Tilbie (14. Januar 2012)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert, heute am 14.1 zeigt ZDFKultur um 22 Uhr 35 den Anime
> 
> Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang
> 
> Vielleicht werden doch mal wieder (neue) Animes im Fernsehen gezeigt zu annehmbaren Zeiten.



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

Weshalb schreibt hier keiner mehr ??? 
Aja zum thema zurückkehren.Mich regt es ein bisschen auf das bei manchen animes 
die synchronstimmen auf japanish echt nicht stimmen, habe nen wörte und redewendung buch erstanden 
wegen fliege bald nach japan und dan ma getestet ob die animes richtig synchronisiert sind.
Und es ist leider nicht so ^^


----------



## tonygt (18. Februar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Weshalb schreibt hier keiner mehr ???
> Aja zum thema zurückkehren.Mich regt es ein bisschen auf das bei manchen animes
> die synchronstimmen auf japanish echt nicht stimmen, habe nen wörte und redewendung buch erstanden
> wegen fliege bald nach japan und dan ma getestet ob die animes richtig synchronisiert sind.
> Und es ist leider nicht so ^^



Vieleicht erst mal nen Duden anschaffen, sry für den Rechtschreibflame aber wenn man nicht versteht was du mit einem Poste aussagen willst, sollte man wirklich an seiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

Ok habs auch falsch formuliert, hab jetzt mal richtig nachgeschaut und kam raus, das die japanische sprache sehr viel nomen besitzen und umlaute.
Wollte nur schreiben das ich bei animes manchmal andere wortlaute rausgehört habe. Habe ein wörter und redewendungs buch erstanden und mal nachgeprüft.
Das Buch habe ich mir geholt weil ich bald nach japan fliege ne kleine beihilfe.
Danke für den rechtschreibflame.



1150 beiträge ^^ wuhu


----------



## Tilbie (18. Februar 2012)

Hab mir die Tage mal Deadman Wonderland angeguckt. Fand den ziemlich gut, aber vom Ende war ich ein bisschen enttäuscht. Hatte ein bisschen "Lost" feeling 

Um die Wartezeit auf die nächste Mirai Nikki folge zu verkürzen schau ich mir grade Another an. Ziemlich Creepy der sizzle


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Februar 2012)

so da ich wieder etwas mehr zeit habe, hab ich mir shaman king nochmal zur brust genommen. muss sagen ahb ganz vergessen wie sehr ich doch Yoh mag


----------



## Sunyo (7. März 2012)

Habt ihr auch schon von Dragonball Hoshi gehört? Das soll angeblich die neue Staffel sein, die dieses (?) Jahr erscheinen soll. Darüber kursen einige Gerüchte in Foren umher, habe jedoch nichts Offizielles gefunden.
Ich würde es schön finden wenn die Saga vortgesetzt wird, jedoch nur, wenn man es nicht wieder verhaut. Ansonsten erhoffe ich mir eigentlich nichts von diesem Gerücht. Wäre doch zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## iShock (17. April 2012)

mal mit Mirai Nikki angefangen - teilweise schon ein wenig krass - aber teilweise auch zum brüllen komisch ._.

aber auf jedenfall spannend


----------



## LiangZhou (17. April 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ok habs auch falsch formuliert, hab jetzt mal richtig nachgeschaut und kam raus, das die japanische sprache sehr viel nomen besitzen und umlaute.
> Wollte nur schreiben das ich bei animes manchmal andere wortlaute rausgehört habe. Habe ein wörter und redewendungs buch erstanden und mal nachgeprüft.
> Das Buch habe ich mir geholt weil ich bald nach japan fliege ne kleine beihilfe.
> Danke für den rechtschreibflame.
> ...




Also ich bitte Dich. So wie ich das verstanden habe, hast Du dir ein jap. Duden gekauft und dann versucht Dubs zu überprüfen. Korigiere mich falls ich falsch liege, 
wenn Du doch schon weitere Kentnisse über die Sprache hast entschuldige, konnte ich aus den Posts jetzt nicht herauslesen 


B2T:

Der Thread scheint echt ein wenig eingerostet im Vergleich zu früher, wo jeden Mittwoch/Donnerstag die Posts in fluten kamen^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2012)

Paradise Kiss ist ein ganz toller, aber leider viel zu kurzer Anime. Und das sage ich als Mann.




So besser?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. April 2012)

Was ist wieder mit HxH los?


----------



## Kizna (17. April 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was ist wieder mit HxH los?



Das Übliche. Der arme Mann schaft es nicht seine Krankheit loszuwerden. 

Zu Mirai Nikki: Stand eine lange Zeit auf Platz zwei der meist erwartetsten Serien der Woche.


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

Hmm ja, scheint ja leider schon zu Ende zu sein 



Spoiler



das Ende macht mich irgendwie depressiv >_<



kann jemand nen guten Anime empfehlen (welcher evt auch nich so mega lang ist  ?)

und weiß vllt jemand ob meine Signatur aus einem Anime stammt  bzw angelehnt ist ^^?


----------



## ego1899 (21. April 2012)

WTF 

Ich mach immer mal längere Pausen um nicht jede Woche auf eine neue Folge warten zu müssen.

So habe ich das auch mit Bleach gemacht und in den letzten Tagen die Story mit den Fullbringern angefangen...

Jetzt bin ich wohl relativ am Ende bei Folge 360 und muss sagen... Aaaaalter verdaaaammt ich weiß nich wann ich das letzte mal sowas von überrascht war xD
Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum Bleach für mich persönlich einfach der Top Anime schlechthin is. 



Spoiler



Ich bin denen ja auch so dermaßen auf den Leim gegangen. Als beim Kampf zwischen Ichigo und Tsushima auf einmal Ishida auftaucht und dann rauskommt das Ginjou die ganze Zeit ein falsches Spiel spielt...
Leck mich am Ärmel, daran hab ich mal so absolut gar nich gedacht. Einfach Hammer das hat mich jetzt irgendwie so umgehauen, dass ich das einfach mal loswerden musste 
Ich werd jetzt mal noch den Rest schauen, viel Spaß noch ^^


----------



## iShock (25. Juli 2012)

so mal den thread wieder ausgraben - wäre doch zu schade wenn der vergessen wird 

hab heute Fate/Zero Season 2 beendet und muss so als Fazit sagen - Cooler Anime - und bis auf die letzte Folge echt top (Die fand ich irgendwie unnötig bzw. schlecht verständlich).

Werd jetzt als nächstes wohl mal Elfenlied anschaun oder Neon Genesis Evangelion (wobei es unheimlich hart ist da mal folgen zu finden wo der Sound nich im Arsch ist)

Edit: Uhm ja Kommando zurück - grad gesehen das Fate/Zero ja eig. die Prequel zu Fate/ Stay night ist - was ja aber zuerst rauskam wenn ich mich nicht täusche - na gut. wird das als nächstes geguckt 

Was schaut oder lest ihr denn so im Moment  ?


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

das mit fate stay night hätt ich dir sagen können ^^
elfenlied knallt immer gut.
nge muss man vorsichtig sein. hatte am we das vergnügen die deutsche 1.11 und folgende als synchro auf srtl zu sehen.
never ever ne deutsche dub. okay da gibts geile ausnahmen. aber das war so verstörend... wer im deutschen schon namen inkl -kun übersetzt. *kotz*
abgesehen davon, dass der newcut im vergleich zu den 26 original folgen einen so kaputt macht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juli 2012)

Wusste gar nicht das es so einen tread gibt. wenn ich nüchtern bin werd ich mal meine historie posten. bei mir ist im moment so bisschen der saft raus, da bleach keine neuen animes erscheinen und die mangas die ich lese nur halbjährlich erscheinen. naja, ich werd demnächst mal derbe was posten hier.


----------



## Elda (25. Juli 2012)

Guckt jemand Swort Art Online? Ist mein favorit in dieser Season!


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

oh gott bleach... pls not.


hab gerade mit meiner playlist angefangen: jin-roh ( harter tobak ), akira ( das selbe, wie der vorgänger. nicht ganz so krass) und macross - do you remember love. 3 der geilsten filme ever


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

wobei ich noch nadia the secret of blue water und saber rider zur auswahl habe.
oh my gawd nadia     so geil


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juli 2012)

also nach 366 folgen bleach muss ich sagen das die kernstory schon recht geil ist. gut die ganzen nebenstories nerven tierisch, aber da muss man halt durch (wird mir an einigen stellen auch zu verspielt).

Akira ist natürlich nen Klassiker. Die Mangabände lassen sich gut als Mordwerkzeug einsetzen. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wobei ich noch nadia the secret of blue water und saber rider zur auswahl habe.
> oh my gawd nadia     so geil







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2u6t6pJ4nds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hatte die nicht ein offenes ende in deutschland ?


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

nope the secret of blue water wurde zum schluss nur um die erschiessung und den todessturz gekürzt
ansonsten gab es alle todessequenzen im nachmittagsprogramm um 14.00 uhr

und wenn schon soundtracks dann:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9z-0Bag-HL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kFhPVAhV_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







und wird nur noch an epicness übertroffen von:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Pph2gEKpbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



den anschluss machen daran noc back lagoon uncut und highschool of the dead uncut. einfach herrlich

hinzu kommt noch einer der krankestens ( positiv zu sehen, anime )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIVgSuuUTwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



erwähnung finden sollten auch noch:
wolfs rain und ergo proxy

und was ich vergessen habe. dead man wonderland.

einfach nur krank, was der menschliche verstand zu papier bringt


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hSMzrWZCAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

omfg kamsi weißt du überhaupt, was du da eben angestoßen hast -,- *trouble is waiting!*


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

was den ?


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

ich durchforste die tiefen meiner festplatte. alden. was da für schätze lagern... -,- geht garnet

hinzu ommt der krassgeniale soundtrack der galaxy rangers... mal abgesehen davon, dass gr aus den USA stammen!


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich durchforste die tiefen meiner festplatte. alden. was da für schätze lagern... -,- geht garnet







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIazsMQJkVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZGJe46XJD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qp1Lbmutry0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fallen mir da ein im rtl frühprogramm und bei tele 5 und bim bam bino dann ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

defenders of the earth hab ich sogar. geile serie!
aber japanisches original wird sehr sehr selten übertroffen


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

wo ich gerade deinen avatar sehe ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOqHUa2LfNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




denächst soll ja ein richtiger mass effect anime rauskommen mal schauen wie der ist ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

wie ich gerade "ASS effect" gelesen habe ^^ bwahahahahaha

und vor lachen hab ich mich mit meinem bier bespuckt..... jajaja rockmusik regiert alle! sogar das universum


und nicht gegen GARRUS! the best motherf*cker in time!
*wenn er nicht am kalibrieren ist*


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie ich gerade "ASS effect" gelesen habe ^^ bwahahahahaha







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UaKQk8D7hWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ss-Bt7R3o70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tOIcSB1IEdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich hatte in teil 2 immer tali und miranda dabei und bei teil 3 tali und liasara


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

der wohl geilste arsch im universum! bei mir isse verreckt -,-


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juli 2012)

Meine Alltime-Favourites in punkto "Anime und Zeichentrick":

1. Die letzten Glühwürmchen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVIBhXu4cOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht vom Titel beirren lassen, das ist kein unbeschwerter Kinderfilm! Im Gegenteil - ich hab noch nie so einen traurigen Film gesehen. Erzählt wird der Überlebenskampf zweier Kinder im Japan zu Zeiten des 2. Weltkriegs. Hab damals am Ende geheult wie ein Schlosshund und musste grad beim Trailer schon wieder schlucken (da ich ja weiß was passieren wird). Falsche Sentimentalität? Schaut ihn euch an!

2. Ghost in the Shell 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uYWPgPIFO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übertrumpft sogar noch den genialen 1. Teil und DAS will wirklich was heißen! Allein schon die technische Umsetzung, einfach zeitlos gut.

3. Akira





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l65Qc73BfSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer DER Klassiker überhaupt. Das Ende ist zwar leicht übertrieben, aber insgesamt ein Meisterwerk. Und von den Zeichnungen/ Animationen können sich viele heut noch eine Scheibe abschneiden, trotz des Alters.

4. Jin Roh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oui3kAkUqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hart, kompromisslos, deprimierend bis zum (bitteren) Ende. Absoluter Spitzenfilm, keineswegs für Kinder geeignet.

5. Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9y1i1GeWjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal als Kontrast zu Kriegen und Endzeitstimmung. Zauberhafter Film, verspielt und fantasievoll mit trotzdem melancholischer Stimmung. Kann man immer wieder anschauen.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> Guckt jemand Swort Art Online? Ist mein favorit in dieser Season!



Jup. Vielleicht solltest du dir auch Accel World antun, ist auch ziemlich gut und ähnlich.


Mein absoluter Favorit wird immer "Ergo Proxy" sein.

Ich habe damals nur sporadisch Animes geguckt und mich nicht wirklich dafür interessiert (auch wenn ich die recht interessant fand als ich klein war, habe aber die meisten Folgen verpasst).
Nach Ergo-Proxy habe ich dann einen Haufen anderer Animes rausgesucht und mir von Kollegen Tipps geben lassen.

Es kamen "Gantz", "Elfenlied", "Highschool of the Dead", "Gungrave", "Darker than Black", "Trinity Blood", "Nurarihyon no Mago", "Hellsing", "Death Note" und "Black Lagoon". 

Als ich die alle durch habe begann ich die größeren Animes "Naruto", "Bleach", "One Piece". Bis auf One Piece habe ich alle von Anfang an neu geguckt, bin jetzt ganz durch und warte jede Woche auf eine neue Folge (bzw. bei Bleach auf den Manga).

Ein paar neuere haben es mir auch angetan die "Monogatari"-Serie (z.b. Bakemonogatari), "Guilty Crown", "Shakugan no Shana", "Sankarea" und vor kurzem von einem Kollegen bekommen "Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood".

Zur Zeit wird halt weiterhin Naruto (Shippuden) und One Piece geguckt, sowie die aktuellen Animes "Hyouka", "Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate", "Accel World" und "Sword Art Online".


Also eigentlich ziemlich durchwachsen was den Geschmack angeht.

Schaue mir die immer gerne an wenn ich gerade einfach mal eine Pause vom Zocken brauche, Sachen wie Anno spiele oder in irgendeinem Spiel auf etwas warten muss.

mfg


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2012)

Oh ja Nadia Kindheits Erinnerung damals noch auf RTL II geschaut in meinen jungen Jahren . Hab letztens mal die Deutsche Synchro gefunden und 2 Folgen angeschaut aber das geht irgendwie gar nicht find die Synchro so grottig wobei allgemein der Stream den ich hatte ziemlich schlecht war.

Sonst habe ich mir letztens Death Note und Hidan no Aria fertig angeschaut Death Note sollte ja bekanntlich gut sein ^^ Wobei ich gegen Ende die folgen etwas fad fand. Hidan no Aria war zwar ziemlich unrealistisch aber extrem lustig wer also kurz nen kurzen 12 Episioden Anime braucht ist da genau richtig 
Am schauen bin ich derzeit noch Fairy Tail und Skakugan no Shana, erstes ist ziemlich genial zweiteres weiß ich noch nicht so recht was ich von halten soll ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HvAcHup9fSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh man ich hab ganz vergessen wie nervig das mädel ist


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sonst habe ich mir letztens Death Note und Hidan no Aria fertig angeschaut Death Note sollte ja bekanntlich gut sein ^^ Wobei ich gegen Ende die folgen etwas fad fand. Hidan no Aria war zwar ziemlich unrealistisch aber extrem lustig wer also kurz nen kurzen 12 Episioden Anime braucht ist da genau richtig
> Am schauen bin ich derzeit noch Fairy Tail und Skakugan no Shana, erstes ist ziemlich genial zweiteres weiß ich noch nicht so recht was ich von halten soll ^^



Ich fand Death Note gegen Ende hin doch recht mies, besonders das Ende fand ich schlecht. Aber sonst ein wirklich guter Anime.

Shakugan no Shana fand ich alles in allem ziemlich strange, da sich jede Staffel von der Thematik änderte und ich mich immer wieder gefragt habe ob es hier nun immernoch um das selbe geht. o_O

mfg


----------



## Elda (26. Juli 2012)

@Murfy werd ich mir angucken.
Ich reporte Aun mal für nen Pentapost, denn es gibt auch eine edit funktion.

btw der HotD dub im Video über mir ist mehr als schlecht.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

wo siehste den den 5 post am stück von ihm ?

und naja wenn man sonst keine probleme hat ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

eine seite zuvor ^^ hab selber nicht dran gedacht. aer deinen gedanken hatte ich eben auch


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wo siehste den den 5 post am stück von ihm ?
> 
> und naja wenn man sonst keine probleme hat ^^



Naja, Regeln sind Regeln und die Mods können nicht überall sein, dafür gibt es die Meldefunktion. 

Und wenn Elda der Thread gefällt kann er ihn auch versuchen sauberzuhalten.

mfg


----------



## Elda (26. Juli 2012)

Jo so ist es Murfy. Ich mein nen doublepost kann ich noch so verstehen aber fünf am Stück sind schon etwas dreist.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

du bist ja schlimmer als ein grammarnazi ( sry für die 2. worthälfte)

oh man es ist eben gestern mit mir durchgegangen. und nu? jemandem ans bein pissen kann man auch anders, als ob die buffed mods sonst nichts besseres zu tun haben

btt:
immo schau ich 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyukifAmPNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 geile sache

auch wenn es wie bravestarr    serien aus den usa sind. der styl ist unverkennbar




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUjDP3qsQjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du bist ja schlimmer als ein grammarnazi ( sry für die 2. worthälfte)
> 
> oh man es ist eben gestern mit mir durchgegangen. und nu? jemandem ans bein pissen kann man auch anders, als ob die buffed mods sonst nichts besseres zu tun haben
> 
> btt:



Ach reg dich nicht auf Mufl geht hier schon in allen Möglichen Threads Leuten auf den Sack mit seiner Besserwisserei. Öhh das ist doch nen Thread wo ich lachen muss, öhh das Bild darf doch net traurig sein. Oh 5 Posts geht gar nicht better Report. Gibt halt so Leute die sonst nicht im Leben haben ausser Leuten aufn Sack zu gehen.


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ach reg dich nicht auf Mufl geht hier schon in allen Möglichen Threads Leuten auf den Sack mit seiner Besserwisserei. Öhh das ist doch nen Thread wo ich lachen muss, öhh das Bild darf doch net traurig sein. Oh 5 Posts geht gar nicht better Report. Gibt halt so Leute die sonst nicht im Leben haben ausser Leuten aufn Sack zu gehen.



Allen möglichen Threads?

Hier habe ich nur Elda recht gegeben und außer im Thread "Bilder die einen zum Lachen bringen" habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gesagt. Aber cool, ich wollt schon immer mal das schwarze Schaff sein. 


BTT:
Fast vergessen, habe mir vor kurzem erstmal "DragonBallZ" komplett angeguckt. War cool, lustig und interessant. Bei GT wurde es mir dann irgendwann zu dämlich. Schade eigentlich...

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juli 2012)

Naja, ich finde auch das du in sehr vielen Threads ständig darauf aus bist Contra zu geben, seien die Themen noch so banal, aber naja... Is ja ein Diskussions-Medium so ein Forum... 

Du hast dir jetzt Dragon Ball Z angeguckt? Ein Spätzünder, hm?  Das is aber lange vor dir verborgen geblieben, ist immerhin aus den 80ern... ^^
Und du hast dir das hoffentlich Original ausgeguckt und nicht auf Deutsch. RTL 2 hat nämlich damals konsequent jede Folge in der gekämpft wurde ausgelassen, da wurde wirklich nur ein Bruchteil der exestierenden Folgen gezeigt...

Und immer noch keine Fortsetzung von Bleach in Sicht. Echt nich zu fassen das eine (wenn nicht die) der besten Anime-Serien die es bis dato gab einfach nich mehr fortgeführt wird, nur weil so ein dämliches Narruto-Rock Lee-SpinOff den Sendeplatz bekommt tztztz...


----------



## iShock (29. Juli 2012)

ähm hast schonmal geschaut ego wie weit der manga dem Anime voraus sind ? wenn man den jetzt fortsetzen würde kriegt man vllt 3-4 episoden damit zusammen und sich mal 1 fix 3 Filler auszudenken wäre auch schwachsinn


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juli 2012)

Sry, neuer PC und Bauchschmerzen -.- Ich komm zu nix hier. =(

Meine Top3 Mangas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich Schade das Eden schon abgeschlossen ist. Besonders weils ein Ende ist über dessen Qualität sich streiten lässt. Aber okay. Mir gefiehlen die ersten Bände und der achte am bessten. ^^

Für die restlichen Mangas die ich hier noch rumstehen habe bräucht ich eigendlich nen Foto, aber ich find meine Kamera nicht. =(

Animes wurden die meisten guten hier schon erwähnt. Ich bin ja ein großer Fan von Mushishi, auch wenn das vielen zu langsam ist. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juli 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> ähm hast schonmal geschaut ego wie weit der manga dem Anime voraus sind ? wenn man den jetzt fortsetzen würde kriegt man vllt 3-4 episoden damit zusammen und sich mal 1 fix 3 Filler auszudenken wäre auch schwachsinn



Hm ich lese den Manga nicht, habe angenommen das die da etwas weiter sind.
Kommt der denn noch regelmäßg raus? Die Serie ist ja seit März eingestellt...


----------



## iShock (29. Juli 2012)

märz bis heute sind 5 monate a 4 Wochen - 1 Manga pro Woche = 20 Mangas... und ja wirklich weit sind die noch nich ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (30. Juli 2012)

Seid lieb zueinander, ja? Da ich kein Fünfachpostng finden kann, wurde es wohl bereits entfernt.

Naja, noch eben was zum Thema beitragen, falls jemand Lesen möchte:

- Girls of the Wild's (Harem/Material arts)
Die Geschichte zentriert einen Jungen, der als erster männlicher Besucher auf eine ehemalige Mädchen-Schule kommt. Die Schule ist dafür bekannt, dass dort ausschließlich Kämpferinnen der verschiedensten Kampfsportarten trainieren und an Tunieren teilnehmen. Also ein idealer Ort, um einen Harem zu starten.

- Kimi no Knife (Mystery/Drama)
Ein Lehrer bekommt in einer Bar ein Angebot, für Geld Menschen umzubringen. Laut seinem Auftraggeber allerdings nur böse Menschen. Im betrunkenen Zustand nimmt er das Angebot an und darf von nun an sich an dieser neuen Tätigkeit als Auftragskiller erfreuen. 

- Lilim Kiss (Ecchi)
Junge findet eine Art "Wunderlampe", mit der er einen Dämon herbeibeschwört. Gute Nachricht: Der Dämon ist weiblich und will mehr als Kuscheln. Schlecht Nachricht: Er entzieht dabei auch irgendwie seinen Opfern die Lebensenergie.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde auch das du in sehr vielen Threads ständig darauf aus bist Contra zu geben, seien die Themen noch so banal, aber naja... Is ja ein Diskussions-Medium so ein Forum...


Joa, meine Meinung ist wohl nicht die Meinung der großen Masse, damit muss ich oft leben. 



ego1899 schrieb:


> Du hast dir jetzt Dragon Ball Z angeguckt? Ein Spätzünder, hm?  Das is aber lange vor dir verborgen geblieben, ist immerhin aus den 80ern... ^^
> Und du hast dir das hoffentlich Original ausgeguckt und nicht auf Deutsch. RTL 2 hat nämlich damals konsequent jede Folge in der gekämpft wurde ausgelassen, da wurde wirklich nur ein Bruchteil der exestierenden Folgen gezeigt...


Ja, habe das damals sporadisch geguckt, wie gesagt war ich immer mit anderem beschäftigt. Jetzt habe ich es mir komplett angesehen und mit allen Kämpfen. 



ego1899 schrieb:


> Und immer noch keine Fortsetzung von Bleach in Sicht. Echt nich zu fassen das eine (wenn nicht die) der besten Anime-Serien die es bis dato gab einfach nich mehr fortgeführt wird,


Wie bereits erwähnt liegt dass daran dass der Manga noch nicht so weit ist. Der Anime wird wohl (vielleicht) in 6-12 Monaten fortgesetzt oder die Story wird in einen Film gepackt. Habe irgendwo gelesen dass es jetzt wohl eh der letzte Chapter sein soll.



ego1899 schrieb:


> nur weil so ein dämliches Narruto-Rock Lee-SpinOff den Sendeplatz bekommt tztztz...


Den fand ich echt dämlich.  Habe mir die erste Folge so halb angeguckt und es dann nie mehr angepackt.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juli 2012)

Ja den guck ich aus Protest schon gar nich


----------



## iShock (5. August 2012)

heute mit Elfen Lied angefangen und ich muss sagen - ganz schön harter Tobak was da abgeht o_O....


----------



## Pastilo (5. August 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> heute mit Elfen Lied angefangen und ich muss sagen - ganz schön harter Tobak was da abgeht o_O....



Ja ganz schön krass der Anime ^^ Aber der ist wirklich einer der besten Animes die es gibt wie ich finde^^ Nur zu empfehlen =)


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2012)

Elfen Lied ist wirklich hammer, hab den zuletzt vor Jahren geguckt und heute zufällig wieder gefunden^^
Finde ihn aber nicht Brutal genug. Aber schon ganz ansehnlich.
Weg von ihr! Von wem denn? He? 
Nein Lucy tu das nicht!

Zack, Kopf ab


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2012)

Liest hier überhaupt noch wer echte Mangas und keine illegalen Scans?


Schaut hier wer gekaufte Animes und nicht illegal im Internet?


----------



## Elda (5. August 2012)

Qonix du kennst die Antwort auf deine Frage doch selbst 99,5% gucken/lesen Animes/Mangas im Internet.Ist ja nichts neues. Ich würd mir auch ein paar Dvds/Blurays kaufen wenn die nicht so verdammt teuer wären.


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

Qonix schrieb:


> Liest hier überhaupt noch wer echte Mangas und keine illegalen Scans?
> 
> 
> Schaut hier wer gekaufte Animes und nicht illegal im Internet?



das letzte manga was ich gelesen habe war von tokyopop der wow manga der aber dann eingestellt wurde

und die letzte anime serie auf animaxx


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2012)

Naja, nach so viel Zeit dachte ich frag mal wieder nach.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. August 2012)

und was ist mit beidem? ich bei ein sehr neugieriger mensch, ich muss immer wissen wie es weiter geht. dementsprechend les ich die scans sobald verfügbar und kauf die mangas nach.


----------



## Qonix (5. August 2012)

So lange man sie danach auch kauft sag ich nichts. Alles andere ist wie Diebstahl.


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

diebstahl ist es nicht  

du gehst ja nicht in nen laden und klaust es 

du schaust dir nur eine kopie an während das original unangestet bleibt


----------



## tonygt (5. August 2012)

Qonix schrieb:


> So lange man sie danach auch kauft sag ich nichts. Alles andere ist wie Diebstahl.



Solang es für mich keine Möglichkeit für wenig Geld Animes anzuschauen muss ich wohl weiterhin Kostenlos schauen. 
Dvd Boxen einer Serie sind mir zu teuer bzw. nicht bezahlbar im Fernsehn laufen keine gutes Animes und ich kriege ausser den öffentlichen Sender eh keine Sender rein. Die Videotheken in der Umgebung haben ausser Dragon Ball keine Animes und da es keinerlei andere Angebote gibt wie ne Flatrate oder Kostengünstigen Streamen, wird es wohl dabei bleiben.
Und die Mangas die ich lese sind soweit hinterher das es keinen Sinn macht sie zu kaufen.
Ausserdem darf man nicht die Animes vergessen die es in Deutschland gar nicht gibt, die kann ich net mal kaufen wenn ich wollte 

Abgesehen davon ist es kein Diebstahl, das ist genau wie mit den Sharen irgendwo ham sie mal in ner Sendung auf nem Privaten Sender getestet ob die Leute auf der Straße auch bereit sind zu Sharen weil das ja im Internet soweit verbreitet sei. Überraschung die Leute waren nicht so bereit wie im Internet, weil der Winzige Unterschied ist das man im I-net wenn man etwas Sharet bekommt man genau das selbe was der andere auch hat, ohne dabei selbst weniger zu haben. Ähnlich ist es ja beim Streamen wenn ich etwas klaue ist es nicht mehr Vorhanden, das heisst andere Leute fehlt etwas während beim Streamen ja nur etwas vervielfälltigt wird und somit viele Leute es benutzen können ohne das andere leer ausgehen.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. August 2012)

Geht jetzt ernsthaft wieder eine solche Diskussion los? Blah geistiges Eigentum blah Copyright blah Unterstützt den Künstler? 

@Qonix

Ich lese Mangas im Internet kaufe sie aber alle dann. OP und Naruto zB sind ja millionen Kapitel weiter in Japan, stille meine 
Neugier also im Internet und les dann ruhig zuhause im Band nochmal nach wenns iwann dann rauskommt. 


B2T:

Liest jemand noch Fairy Tail?


----------



## Medmius (6. August 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Liest jemand noch Fairy Tail?



Ja. Aber das letzte Kapitel fand ich langweilig.

Fairy Tail Spoiler


Spoiler



Der Unterschied in Kraft zwischen Natsu/Gajeel und Rogue/Sting war für mich viel zu gross. Die beiden behaupten ja dass sie mit dieser Kraft Drachen getötet haben und auch Acnologia hätten töten können. Und dann werden Sie wie Spielzeuge behandelt.
Auch wenn Natsu durch Second Origin Release viel stärker wurde und Gajeel wahrscheinlich wie ein wahnsinniger trainiert hat, so viel Unterschied war für mich ein Overkill.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. August 2012)

Ich hab hier 50 Bände One Piece stehen. A 5 Euro macht 250 Euro.

Bin ich jetzt ein Dieb weil ich mir die restlichen Bände im Internet durchgelesen habe?


----------



## Kyrador (6. August 2012)

Na klar kauf ich mir Manga und Anime... immerhin begeistert mich das Hobby und ich hoffe, dass ich durch den Kauf die Autoren etc. unterstützen kann, damit sie weiterhin so gute Werke auf den Markt bringen können. Ich will nicht wissen, was meine Sammlung daheim schon wert ist...
Scanlations lese ist keine. Liegt aber daran, dass ich lesen am Bildschirm nicht wirklich angenehm finde. Fansubs schaue ich nur, solange es die Serie nicht bei uns gibt oder um mal einen Einblick in eine Serie zu gewinnen. Der Preis für die DvDs ist hoch, aber ich glaube, manche haben hier falsche Vorstellungen. Schonmal in Japan gewesen? Die DvDs sind da noch nen ganzen Zacken teurer als bei uns UND enthalten in der Regeln weniger Episoden! TV-Serien werden massivst gesponsort, damit sie produziert werden können. Und das in dem Land, in dem Manga und Anime einen ganz anderen Stellenwert haben als bei uns!
Ist natürlich schade, dass die so teuer sind, aber dann muss man halt selektiv kaufen. Man kann nicht alles haben 

@Frage zum Kaufen...
Letzter dt. Manga war K-ON! Band 2. Letzter japanischer Manga war Maid-sama Band 11. (hab ich mir im Urlaub gekauft)
Letzter dt. Anime war *grübel* Chobits die Komplettbox.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. August 2012)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ja. Aber das letzte Kapitel fand ich langweilig.
> 
> Fairy Tail Spoiler
> 
> ...





Spoiler



sting und rogue haben doch aber noch ihr drittes upgrade rausgehauen  generell hast du aber recht. kann nicht angehen das die während eines kampfes 2 (!) power ups bekommen die sie jedes mal über den normalen ds bringen müsste und dann aber trotzdem gegen natsu und gajeel abstinken. aber das dritte wirds richten. wobei dann bestimmt die dragonform von antsu noch rauskommen wird die ja in edolas schon einmal aufgeblitzt ist.


----------



## BushidoSushi (6. August 2012)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ja. Aber das letzte Kapitel fand ich langweilig.
> 
> Fairy Tail Spoiler
> 
> ...



Ich schau mir nur den Anime und lese dann nach ob etwas anders rübergebracht wurde.
Was mich aber ärgert is das dauer geheule, ich mein die Musik is ja immer ganz stimmig zu den Heulsusen aber inzwischen echt schon nervig.^^

Hat jemand gestern auf SuperRTL "Das Mädchen, das durch die Zeit sprang" gesehen? 
Den wollte ich mir schon lange ansehen fand den Film echt gut. Schön das es auch noch gute Animes gibt und nicht immer den 0815 abklatsch der dann auch noch Lieblos gezeichnet wird.


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2012)

Klaro. Schöner Anime, schöne Geschichte. Ich hab das Mädchen, das durch die Zeit sprang allerdings schon schon 2010 auf der Nichi gesehen.


----------



## Qonix (6. August 2012)

Sehr guter Film. Aber schon fast zu oft gesehen. 


Finde ich toll das noch ein paar hier Mangas und Animes kaufen: Mein aktueller Stand sind 1'157 Mangas. 


mein letzter Anime: Children who chace last Voices


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2012)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sehr guter Film. Aber schon fast zu oft gesehen.
> 
> 
> Finde ich toll das noch ein paar hier Mangas und Animes kaufen: Mein aktueller Stand sind 1'157 Mangas.
> ...





Sammel leider nur Naruto, One Piece (Die Klassiker) und Kyoko Karasuma



Letztens lief Chiriros Reise ins Zauberland im Fernsehen, direkt wieder Lust auf Ghibli bekommen und erstmal wieder Mononoke und das wandelnde Schloss runtergerattert *_*



@FairyTail



Spoiler



/sign tear_jerker 

Wird eh wieder Schema "Gegner wird plötzlich überstark, Natsu kackt fast ab und steigert sich am Ende dann dochnochmal, Happy End" aber das ist man von FairyTail ja gewöhnt^^


----------



## tonygt (7. August 2012)

Das die Kämpfe bei Fairy Tail allgemein etwas simpel sind und nach einem Schema ablaufen war mir schon nach dem ersten Fight klar. Deswegen intressieren mich die Fight Episoden meist realtiv wenig ^^. Geht mir mehr um das drum herum was ja auch irgendwie den Charm an Fairy Tail ausmacht.


----------



## Elda (7. August 2012)

Qonix hast du Bilder deiner Manga/anime Sammlung?


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2012)

Na klar. Hier hab ich ein relativ neues. Es fehlen aber schon wieder ein Paar (und damit meine ich ca. 100). 

Und falls jemand fragen will: Ja, ein Zimmer der Wohnung ist nur für Bücher da.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlecool (7. August 2012)

Du hast nicht zufällig die NGE Platinum 05 und 06 als DVD und willst sie verkaufen?


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2012)

Natürlich hab ich die und nein meine Babys werden nicht verkauft.


----------



## Medmius (8. August 2012)

wow Qonix...

Ich könnte in dem Zimmer Wochen verbringen ohne mich zu langweilen.
Hast du eigentlich alle schon gelesen?


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2012)

Danke

Auf diesem Bild alles bis auf Vagabond. Jetzt stehen aber noch Hunter X Hunter (les ich gerade), Rave und seit heute 3x3 Augen rum.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. August 2012)

Qonix schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Auf diesem Bild alles bis auf Vagabond. Jetzt stehen aber noch Hunter X Hunter (les ich gerade), Rave und seit heute 3x3 Augen rum.




3x3 Augen, woahh weeeeeiiiiit entfernt klingelt es....ich fand den Namen damals so cool, hab mich aber nie weiter drum gekümmert. Lohnt's sich? :3


----------



## Qonix (9. August 2012)

Die Beschreibung klang gut und es hatte gute Bewertungen. Hab die komplette Serie jemandem abgekauft. Das ich sie aber erst gestern bekommen habe kann ich es dir noch nicht sagen, ausserdem kommen erst noch andere Serien dran.


----------



## Medmius (9. August 2012)

Könnt ihr mir irgendetwas neues zum lesen raten? Hier is die Liste der gelesenen Mangas :  http://myanimelist.n...ngalist/medmius

+ punkte gibts für abgeschlossene Serien.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. August 2012)

Medmius schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir irgendetwas neues zum lesen raten? Hier is die Liste der gelesenen Mangas : http://myanimelist.n...ngalist/medmius
> 
> + punkte gibts für abgeschlossene Serien.





Hunter X Hunter Ist aber gerade auf Pause :-/

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order 	Auch ohne Vorkentnisse der Serie verständlich

Vinland Saga	Manga über Wikinger und den Krieg zwischen Schweden und England




Hab mir tbh keine Gedanken über Genre gemacht oder so, nur vorgschlagen was ich zzt. lese


----------



## Medmius (15. August 2012)

Lest ihr Beelzebub? Falls ja, wie findet ihrs?


----------



## tear_jerker (17. August 2012)

Fairy Tail Spoiler



Spoiler



Was hab ich es gewusst. so einen schmarn gibts wirklich nur bei FT.  da dachte ich anfangs noch das Sting wirklich einen guten grund hat zu gewinnen und nun dieser billige müll. noch dazu hat selbst das dritte upgrade von rogue und sting anscheind keine wirklich wirkung gezeigt so das natsu selbst beide alleine fertig machen will


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Fairy Tail Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ATOMROFL 


und /sign


Wieso les ich das nochmal?


----------



## Medmius (17. August 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Fairy Tail Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fairy Tail wie wir es kennen... Aber naja das war ja von Anfang an so.



Spoiler



Natsu+Gajeel werden sehr wahrscheinlich gewinnen. Was mich interessiert ist der Fight zwischen Erza und dieser Tussi von Sabertooth. Die verdient es so richtig auf die Fresse zu kriegen


----------



## Thoor (22. August 2012)

Achtung, riesiger Naruto Spoiler inc.


Spoiler



Also jetzt ist ja sonnenklar wer Tobi in Wirklichkeit ist oder? Ich würde all meine Kohle daruf vertreten das es Obito ist... na, wer hält dagegen? ;D


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

wer?
ich gebe zu, dass ich nur 3 folgen von naruto gesehen habe. ich fands iwie, naja, lame


----------



## Thoor (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wer?
> ich gebe zu, dass ich nur 3 folgen von naruto gesehen habe. ich fands iwie, naja, lame



Fands zwischendurch auch lahm, aber inzwischen ist es einer meiner Lieblingsmangas... wenn du aber nur 3 Folgen gesehen hast bringts dir auch nicht wenn ich jetzt grossartig erkläre oder


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

tell me more ^^


----------



## Gutgore (22. August 2012)

Schaut wer Sword Art Online? bzw hat den Manga gelesen?

Einfach Genial...ich liebe es.


----------



## Medmius (22. August 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achtung, riesiger Naruto Spoiler inc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich glaube nicht das er Obito ist. Ich glaube eher er hat Obito's Auge geklaut. Genau wie bei Pain.


----------



## Capt&#39;n M4Y (23. August 2012)

Kennt wer X-Clamp 1999?

Sind ja aktuell nur 18 Bände von 21...gilt als "pausiert" hat wer vlt. was gehört? gelesen?


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2012)

Braucht noch einer zufällig ne 3-Tages-Karte zur Connichi?


----------



## Blooddrainer (25. August 2012)

Wow Qonix ,das is mal ne imposante Sammlung.

Ich bin neidisch!


----------



## Qonix (26. August 2012)

Danke  

Und ich freu mich immer noch über jeden neuen Manga. Ich sollte mal sagen, dass nochmal so viele wie auf dem Bild in anderen Regalen sind welche meiner Freundin gehören. Tja, wir sind Mangaverrückt. 

Nächstes Jahr geht es übrigens für 1 Monat nach Japan. Sind schon wie wild am planen und können es jetzt schon kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. August 2012)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr geht es übrigens für 1 Monat nach Japan. Sind schon wie wild am planen und können es jetzt schon kaum noch erwarten.



da bin ich auch neidisch drauf, alleine um mal eine heiße quelle da auszprobieren udn original japanische ramen zu essen  die von makotos in berlin sind zwar auch gut, abe rich bin mir sicher da geht noch was^^


----------



## Noxiel (27. August 2012)

Wo soll's hingehen? 

Ich war erst letztens in Fukuoka. Nicht ganz so überlaufen wie in Tokyo aber immernoch genug Metropole um das ausländische Flair zu genießen.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. August 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achtung, riesiger Naruto Spoiler inc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
ich denke eher das es 



Spoiler



* Shisui Uchiha ist den Obito is meiner meinung zu Jung den er hat schon damals mit Minato Trainiret und als er Starb wurde er auch ziemlich über zugerichtet was für **Shisui spricht ist das seine leiche nie gefunden wurde , er nicht im krieg wiederbelebt wurde und das Tobi so scharf drauf war sich Shisuis auge Von Danzo zu holen is aber nur eine vermutung , man erfährt es denk ich scho im nächsten naruto chapter*

[attachment=12878:521953_188094811324109_1739389792_n.jpg]


----------



## InFate (29. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich war erst letztens in Fukuoka. Nicht ganz so überlaufen wie in Tokyo aber immernoch genug Metropole um das ausländische Flair zu genießen.



Kannst du japansich oder warst du mit einer Reisegruppe unterwegs? Oder wie hast du das dann geregelt? Ich wollte auch mal nach Japan, wegen der Sprachbarriere hab ichs aber erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, da man auch mit englisch nicht wirklich weiterkommt.


----------



## Medmius (29. August 2012)

Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



What the hell? Er ist doch Obito?


----------



## Thoor (29. August 2012)

Medmius schrieb:


> Naruto Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch :>

Bin ja mal gespannt wies jetzt weitergeht...


----------



## Qonix (30. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wo soll's hingehen?
> 
> Ich war erst letztens in Fukuoka. Nicht ganz so überlaufen wie in Tokyo aber immernoch genug Metropole um das ausländische Flair zu genießen.



Zu erst Osaka, dann nach Süden und zum Schluss na Tokyo.


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2012)

Eine Woche noch, eine Woche noch. Dann geht endlich die Connichi los.


----------



## Blooddrainer (1. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine Woche noch, eine Woche noch. Dann geht endlich die Connichi los.



Ich kann diese jahr leider nicht hin , und das obwohl ich in kassel wohne :S


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2012)

Kein Ticket mehr bekommen?


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Noxi! Kurz OT, damit es nicht untergeht: Herzlichen Glühdingsbums zur werdenden Vaterschaft! Mein Lieblingsmod vermehrt sich \o/! Kommt von Bimmbamm bzw. LaVerne bzw. Win3ermute .


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2012)

Gnaawh!   
Das ist ja nett von dir. 




Und um den ganzen noch ein bisschen Ontopic zu verleihen:
Ich find' Naruto toll und der Fullbringer Arc bei Bleach ist bisher noch etwas erzwungen, wie ich finde. Nach Aizen wär's doch gut gewesen.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gnaawh!
> Das ist ja nett von dir.
> 
> 
> ...



auch von mir alles gute und einen tollen start ins Leben für das Würmchen 
was Bleach angeht wirst du dich noch öfter sagen hören "Nach Aizen wär's doch gut gewesen"^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. September 2012)

Die Fullbringer-Arc ist auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack, aber was spricht denn gegen die aktuelle? Immerhin sind ja noch genug Fragen offen, die ganz langsam auch ihre Antworten bekommen.


PS: Außerdem muss Aizen wiederkehren. Ansonsten weine ich.


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2012)

Weiss einer ob Tokyo Pop die wow lizenz verloren hat ?

warte seit nun schon über ein Jahr drauf das warcraft shadowwing 2 erscheint auf deutsch aber selbst die englische version gibts nicht mehr so wie alle anderen wow/starcraft mangas


----------



## iShock (5. September 2012)

Bleach Spoiler



Spoiler



oh mein gott - yamamoto packt sein bankai aus *_* wieso müssen die immer so krass die Spannung aufbauen.... nächste Woche erzählen sie bestimmt erstmal weiter wie es Ichigo geht und bla bla bla in 5 Wochen sieht man dann das Bankai


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Zum Glück habe ich bloß Bankai gelesen und sofort den Blick weg gerissen. *phew*


----------



## Medmius (5. September 2012)

Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



Das wars. Naruto ist fertig für mich. So viel bullshit kann und will ich nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## iShock (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich bloß Bankai gelesen und sofort den Blick weg gerissen. *phew*



sry is mir viel zu spät grad eingefallen mitten im mittag machen >_<


----------



## Kyrador (5. September 2012)

Wer zur Connichi kommt, kann mich ja mal im RPG-Bereich besuchen kommen


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2012)

@Medmius
Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich hoffe zwar immer noch auf einige (gute) Erklärungen, warum Tobi wie wo was getan hat, aber aktuell ist seine Begründung für diesen Krieg zu lahm. Aber wir können doch jetzt, nach über 12 Jahren Naurto, nicht einfach aufhören zu lesen!

PS: Hoffen wir, dass Rin doch noch lebt und am Ende die Oberbösewichtin ist. =<


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich find' Naruto toll und der Fullbringer Arc bei Bleach ist bisher noch etwas erzwungen, wie ich finde. Nach Aizen wär's doch gut gewesen.



Also ich fand das mit den Fullbringern echt in Ordnung im Nachhinein. Ohne jetzt irgendwas spoilern kann ich sagen das es mir beim Finale echt die Kinnlade runter geklappt hat und ich eigentlich noch nie so von irgendwas überrascht wurde echt Hammer gewesen ^^


----------



## Medmius (6. September 2012)

Das sollte in einen Spoiler reingepackt werden!

Naruto Spoiler


Spoiler



Ich habe noch nie ein Manga gelesen bei dem die Qualität so derbe gefallen ist. Als Tobi's maske endlich zerstört wurde ich richtig neugierig herauszufinden wer tatsächlich unter der Maske steckt.
Das Kapitel letzte Woche war für mich eine grosse Enttäuschung. Aber ich sagte mir dass alles diese Woche besser wird. Und dann wurde ich nochmals enttäuscht. 
15 Seiten, davon mehr als die hälfte Flashbacks die wir schon vor mehreren Jahren! gesehen haben.
Zeit und Logik spielen in diesem Manga überhaupt keine Rolle mehr, Izanagi und Inazami waren für mich eine Warnung. 
Ich gebe Naruto noch eine letzte Chance. Kishi hat sich da in eine riesige Sackgasse reingezeichnet und ich hoffe dass er noch irgendetwas sinnvolles macht.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2012)

gerade ranma 1/2 band 1 gelesen - ich will auch so ne schilder für meinen wow panda ^^

weiss einer ob ranma im deutschen tv nochmal wiederholt ? 

habe nur per google ne seite gefunden das rtl2 damals die austrahlung von ranma,dragonball und detektiv conan stoppen wurde als der amoklauf damals vor 10 jahren war


----------



## Medmius (11. September 2012)

Naruto Spoiler



Spoiler



Was mich am meisten stört sind die ganzen Flashbacks. Vor 2 Wochen hat Naruto die Maske zerstört. Die 2 letzten Kapitel haben 35 Seiten. In diesen 35 Seiten hat Kishi uns nur verraten dass Obito angeblich das ganze wegen Rin macht.
All die Flashbacks waren unnötig. 
Kapitel 599-Obito's Vergangenheit. Wir WUSSTEN dass Obito eine Niete war. Wir WUSSTEN dass Obito Rin geliebt hat und eifersüchtig auf Kakashi war. Das sind 18 Seiten unnötiges Zeug.
Kapitel 600- 7/17 Flashbacks die wir schon vor Jahren gesehen haben. Und ich bin mir sicher dass viele Leute Kakashi-Gaiden nochmals gelesen haben, nachdem es klar wurde dass Tobi Obito ist. Das sind nochmals 7 unnötige Seiten.
Alles in allem hatten wir 10 Seiten in denen überhaupt nichts passiert ist. 35 Seiten und ein einziger Satz der uns etwas verrät :"Because you let Rin die".
Dazu kommen die ganzen Unstimmigkeiten
Der looser Obito ist auf einmal so stark und kann ohne Probleme gegen seinen Lehrer Minato kämpfen und dazu noch den Kyubi kontrollieren,
Er soll Nagato, jemand der älter ist als er, den Rinnegan gegeben haben,
Wenn er schon am leben war warum hat er Rin dann nicht beschützt wenn er sie so geliebt hat? 

In 35 Seiten kann Oda (One Piece) die ganze Lebensgeschichte einer Person und die seiner Kinder erzählen.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. September 2012)

Medmius schrieb:


> Naruto Spoiler




Letzter Satz, made my day


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2012)

Kacke. Auf Spoiler Show gedrückt, 3 Wörter gelesen, zu Tode gespoilert. :O

Dabei wollt ich nur gucken was es mit "Letzter Satz, made my day" auf sich hat. ;((


----------



## InFate (11. September 2012)

Ist halt der ultimative Naruto-Spoiler Thread


----------



## iShock (26. September 2012)

@bleach kann ich nur sagen - schön verarscht lol...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. September 2012)

hä wieso? gehts weiter`?


----------



## iShock (26. September 2012)

der manga hat nie aufgehört


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. September 2012)

den manga hab ich nie gelesen. wobei ich sagen muss, das was ich gesehen habe sah schon ziemlich cool aus.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi all wer kennt das heft Newtype aus Japan ?
Wer es gerne im Monat haben will hier der link http://www.jlist.com/search/all/newtype/new/1
und die faq zur Bestellung und Bezahlung http://www.nekobento.com/?page=jlist-faq


----------



## Littlecool (13. Oktober 2012)

Hat hier zufällig wer die S2 Works und/oder The End of Evangelion (OST) als CD?!?

Bzw irgend eine CD von NGE oder Evangelion?

Greez


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag mich nicht welche genau das ist. Hab die schon seit Jahren hier rumfliegen. ^^


----------



## Littlecool (13. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is Neon Genesis Evangelion OST (Die Erste von 3)

Habe auch 417 Lieder von NGE und Evangelion 1.0/2.0.
Allerdings die meisten nur in 128-320kbps wo die S2 Works nur 192 kbps haben und das is bisschen schade bei Klassik Musik 

Will vor allem mal Kanon D-Dur, Air (Bach), Jesus Bleibet meine Freude und noch paar andere Lieder in Lossless Quali haben also Flac oder in meinem Fall m4a (Apple Lossless)

Werd mir die CD´s davon auch holen, allerdings dauert das noch nen bisschen (lang) .


----------



## Meriane (16. Oktober 2012)

Und für die Stücke brauchst du den Evangelion Soundtrack?
Die kriegst du doch auch anders.


----------



## Littlecool (17. Oktober 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Und für die Stücke brauchst du den Evangelion Soundtrack?
> Die kriegst du doch auch anders.



Ich will die u.a.  Ich will die CD´s weil NGE mein favorite Anime und Manga is 

Hab die lieder in 320kbps bekommen.... muss erstmal reichen.
Die CD Box von S2 Works und The End of Evangelion kommen dann bald


----------



## iShock (16. Dezember 2012)

man die letzte folge SAO war ja mal so befreiend x_x 


weiß von euch eigentlich ob/wann Hellsing: Ultimate weiter geht ? Die letzte Folge ist ja meines Wissens Nr. 9 ?


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

also die ova 10 ist am 28.11.2012 in japan erschienen.
meine iwo mal was vom 21.12. von einer german sub/dub gelesen zu haben


----------



## iShock (16. Dezember 2012)

ah ok cool danke

da schau ich morgen mal ob ich schon was in Richtung Eng/Sub find :s


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Dezember 2012)

Nur noch eine Folge SAO bis zum Ende der Season! =<

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ohne weitere Seasons weiterleben will.


----------



## iShock (16. Dezember 2012)

gibt doch dann noch weitere Arcs soweit ich gehört hab :-S und mit dem "Seed" könnts und wirds ja denk ich dann auch weitergehen (denk ich mal)


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir irgendjemand ne Seite auf der ich Anime Sig und/oder Wallpaper finde kann empfehlen? Abseits von 4walled ^^
Und kann mir jemand sagen zu welchen Anime die Bilder gehören


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2012)

Das erste Bild is [font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.[/font]


----------



## iShock (16. Dezember 2012)

das letzte könnte guilty crown sein - (wobei die ne leicht andere haarfarbe hatte aber selbes outfit wenn ich mich recht erinner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (17. Dezember 2012)

Okay danke hab ich wieder zwei Animes mehr auf meiner schauen Liste. Da ich grad irgendwie bei 4 Animes auf die letzten 1-2 Episoden warte und net weiss was ich noch schauen soll


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Dezember 2012)

In der Mitte das Bild ist Kirisame Marisa aus Touhou. Ist aber normalerweise nicht mit Maschinengewehr unterwegs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mädels mit Waffe is dann eher Gunslinger Girl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

bloddy failed hard ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Dezember 2012)

Wegen dem zerochan link? Oder ist das nichtKirisame Marisa?


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

nö aber bilder seh ich nicht. die werden mit "!" bild angezeigt. ergo nicht da


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Dezember 2012)

Tatsache wenn ich mit nem anderen Browser gucke seh ich  die Bilder auch nich. Naja is gefixt.
Mein Opera is eh komisch hier im Forum.


Edit: Hab den Ursprung gefunden. Link


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke schade das sie ohne Gewehr unterwegs ist hatte grad lust auf so nen Crossover ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

gibts noch serien die wie ranma 1/2 und kämpfer sind auf deutsch ?

kann bei den 2 serien einfach gut ablachen ^^


----------



## SkoII (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir letztens Elfenlied, Ano Hana, School days und another angeschaut und war sehr angetan von allen.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach weiteren solcher Art, aber werde nur schwer fündig. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen. Wie man ja sehen kann sind das alles Animes die nie mehr als ~13 Folgen haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Ist eigentlich Naruto rum, nachdem Pain gekillt wurde, oder ist Tobi dann auch noch fällig?


----------



## Tsukasu (23. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Naruto rum, nachdem Pain gekillt wurde, oder ist Tobi dann auch noch fällig?



Eh ne Naruto is grad bei Folge 301. Der Krieg ist da auch schon längst ausgebrochen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hab nur gesehe, wie Naruto den Typen platt gemacht hat auf Youtube. Ich hab also nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Serie.


----------



## tonygt (23. Februar 2013)

Spoiler alert 
Ja geht noch weiter mehr sag ich aber net


----------



## Medmius (25. Februar 2013)

Das einzige was ich "spoilern" kann ist: Macht euch bereit auf viel Bullshit in Naruto


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Den gab es schon von Anfang an.

Kann hier noch jemand nen Manga mit ner "untypischen" Handlung empfehlen? Als Beispiel: Ich hab mal vor ein paar Jahren einen Manga gelesen, in dem es um's Kochen von Curry ging.


----------



## Kizna (25. Februar 2013)

Addicted to Curry? Ist ganz nett der Manga. Wobei mir da gerade Shokugeki no Soma in den Kopf kommt. Da geht es, oh Wunder, ums Kochen. Erinnert mich ein wenig an Yakitate Japan und ist erst seit kurzem im Programm vom Jump. 12 Kapitel bisher, also genau richtig zum einsteigen für lesefaule.


----------



## Medmius (25. Februar 2013)

Liar Game
Usogui

Wenn du Death Note gelesen hast wirst du die beiden auch mögen.


----------



## SkoII (13. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

kennt jemand SAKURASOU NO PET NA KANOJO? Ich habe diesen Anime vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt und bin jetzt bei 22/24. Der Rest ist leider nicht einmal in Japan rausgekommen. Jetzt heißt es warten auf das Finale. Bin gespannt wie das wird.

Wenn ihr diesen Anime kennt, wie findet ihr ihn?

Und außerdem: Kennt ihr ähnliche Animes? Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so genau aus, aber ich fand auch School Days und K-On super. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Brauche dringend wieder was neues zum Gucken.


----------

